# DISappearing Peeps...A fastpass to THIN!



## UtahMama

OK, Maelstromers and anyone else who cares to join! Instead of bogging down "THE" thread, this'll be our place to be cheerleaders for one another as we meet our own weight loss/get healthy goals!!!! We'll BRAG all we want!
We'll be uplifting and supportive and unabashed. We'll just choose whatever diet works for us individually and STICK with it! But most of all, "we'll have so much FREAKIN' fun, we'll be whistling ZIPPaDEdoDaH out of our NEW skinny selves..."

I am choosing to do South Beach because I have had great success on it before. Low Carb/High Protein to me literally means the RIGHT carbs and fats and proteins. I am on the Phase I for the next 2 weeks where if followed I can expect to lose between 8-12 pounds, and not be hungry. Its been 2 days and two pounds are gone. I had lost a lot of weight 5 years ago and had kept it nicely under control until late in my pregnancy with my 2 year old, Norah, and after her birth my weight has steadily crept up 30 pounds. Which is mortifying for me. The icing on the cake was the FREE DINING back in September, I am sure. All I know is I have to have a full tummy because nothing undermines weight loss more than that desire to eat right after Ive already head a meal!

On this program I am not going to eat white bread, rice, or pasta. Which is very easy for ME because I get very sick when I eat too much sugar in one sitting. White bread, rice, potatoes, and pasta spike my blood sugar faster than table sugar. So sweets are not my problem. I usually graze on chips- little portions but frequently. Easy to do when Im sitting in front of the computer!

Which brings me to exercise!
UGGG! I hate to take the time to do this! So far Ive just been walking briskly around my neighborhood, but I dont really enjoy it. Im SO not going to waste money and join a gym.again! I ordered a few dvds that look fun from the library. I dont want to buy them because I want to make sure Ill like them before buying and I like a lot of variety.

My Goals: 
1. 30 pounds in 6 months is my weight loss goal. (Ill re-evaluate this, but a minimum 30)
2. Become healthier through eating right and exercise
3. Get back into my size 9/10s and look HOT in a bikini by Summer 2007!!!!


----------



## LBelle

Oh! Oh!!!  Can I join????  Need some buddy-power for inspiration!!!


----------



## eeyore45

Add me to your list please UM!!!

FASTPASS!!!

   

Goals...
1.  sit ups.
2.  eat healthy
3.  exercise more, eat less - more than a mantra.... 
4.  November goal... 5 # loss forever!!!
5.  Eat one fish meal per week!!!  (yes, I hate fish, I hate all fish, the smell the taste.  I have some great Salmon in the freezer, great recipes, dh loves Salmon, he loves when  I make it for him... makes me gag!)


----------



## LBelle

eeyore45 said:
			
		

> Add me to your list please UM!!!
> 
> FASTPASS!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Goals...
> 1. sit ups.
> 2. eat healthy
> 3. exercise more, eat less - more than a mantra....
> 4. November goal... 5 # loss forever!!!
> 5. *Eat one fish meal per week!!! (yes, I hate fish, I hate all fish, the smell the taste. I have some great Salmon in the freezer, great recipes, dh loves Salmon, he loves when I make it for him... makes me gag*!)


 

Eeeeeek!!!  Seafood of ANY kind make the hairs on my arm stand up and curl!!!!!!  

  How about a fish supplement instead???


----------



## pumba

fantastic ......I need a group to keep me on the straight and narrow path to better eating and caring for myself.   Being a diabetic is not a nice thing.   I want to keep off the meds and just by exercising and proper eating I can do it.....well I can try.......
I know I will fall and will get back up......having a buddy system is a good way to help  me back up after I fall...
thanks everyone


----------



## HaleyB

I'm in!!!

First I will try to give up white rice, and candy bars for lunch.  It is a start. Strike that, I will not try, I will do it.

Goals:
1) Get back to the gym 3 times a week.
2) Reduce my sugar intake
3) Eat more fresh fruits and veggies!

Weight loss goal... 20#'s. 

I find a food diary really helps me, because I eat without thinking.  So I will try to get on here and post what I have eaten each day.  I do not diet on Sundays, FYI.  Also I can not give up all my sweets, but I will cut back as much as I can without becoming a witch.

Today

3 Nutter Butter Cookies (bad)
24 oz Diet Pepsi 
1 Med Orange

off to dinner in a few.


----------



## eeyore45

LBelle said:
			
		

> Eeeeeek!!!  Seafood of ANY kind make the hairs on my arm stand up and curl!!!!!!
> 
> How about a fish supplement instead???



Fish supplements - dh does those - I end up "burping" fish all day...   

 Haley
 Pumba
 LBelle
 UM how ya doin???


----------



## eeyore45

Haley (and anyone!!) how do you get in the habit of a food diary?  I know WW reccommends the food diary - I did that, ww that is... I have all the materials...   I dunno, I was just never.... honest about those morsels I put in my mouth...

Maybe you, and all those on the thread will help me!

Went to JoAnn fabrics tonight dd wants to learn to knit... last night I cast on 23 times, today 4 times!!  I finally went and bought a dvd so she can darn well cast on herself - and she talked me into the 80% off PEEPS!!! 

CHOCOLATE PEEPS people!!!


----------



## ktnlxismom

Oooohhh!  Count me in!  I SO need all the help I can get!!!!

I'm doing Weight Watchers, and I'm on week 3.  I have lost 6 lbs so far, and have <cough> 84 more to go.   

Here are my goals:

1.  Stay on program and journal everything that goes into my mouth!

2.  Drink all of my water every day!

3.  Do one of the approximately 72 (ok, not 72, but pretty close) work out DVD's in my collection at least 4 - 5 times a week.

4.  Step away from the Halloween candy!!!!   

Thanks guys - I need all the help I can get!!!


----------



## HaleyB

Lets add the WISH clip art to our siggies.  You get to upgrade every 5 pounds.


----------



## HaleyB

eeyore45 said:
			
		

> Haley (and anyone!!) how do you get in the habit of a food diary?  I know WW reccommends the food diary - I did that, ww that is... I have all the materials...   I dunno, I was just never.... honest about those morsels I put in my mouth...
> 
> Maybe you, and all those on the thread will help me!
> 
> Went to JoAnn fabrics tonight dd wants to learn to knit... last night I cast on 23 times, today 4 times!!  I finally went and bought a dvd so she can darn well cast on herself - and she talked me into the 80% off PEEPS!!!
> 
> CHOCOLATE PEEPS people!!!



Put a pen and small notebook next to your toothbrush and record what you ate every time you brush your teeth.


----------



## UtahMama

HaleyB said:
			
		

> Lets add the WISH clip art to our siggies.  You get to upgrade every 5 pounds.


OOooh, very good idea! Horsegirl gave me a click-here in pink and it's really cute. We can put it in our siggies too. I think we need a reward system and a weekly weigh in (we'll just have to trust each other!) I AINT posting my actual numbers...till I'm done. I'll just say a tight size 16! I typed out the Phase I foods to enjoy and avoid lists! Guess which list carrots and wheat thins are? I guess they have too much sugar....Dang! and I stocked UP in a COSCO bag full!I got some YUMMY Hummus dip and snap peas, and broccoli and string cheese ETC! Today I made a lentil soup with super lean ground beef added to have on hand...I will cheat if I'm not prepared! 

BUT! Now I will fell accountable to "some one" else...YOU! I dont want to "let you down!" I think I'm gonna buy me a sexy bikini just to stare at till next Summer! 

OH! Gosh! I have a funny story! You may need to sit first...I was recently at KOHL's and tried on some LOW-rise (I didn't reqlize HOW low!!) boot cut COOL jeans that rocked (on the hanger). I eagerly tried them on! I pulled them UP and they stopped pulling up! If I bent even slightly, you'd see CRACK, they were LOOOOW. Shave your lady-hair low...NOT to mention the MUFFIN top I had overhanging...OH MY GOSH !!!! I laughed SO hard at my image in the mirror! I was red-faced, tears laughing!!!! My bum looked like a LOAF of bread! NOT pretty! WHAT manufacturer makes that low of a rise in size 16????? I've seen those girls wearing them too, and I wasn't about to GO THERE!  I dont think I'll ever be a LOW LOOOOW rise jeans kinda gal, but to look great in jeans can be a worthy goal!


----------



## Backstage_Gal

For a snack, try Nabisco brand Wheatsworth stone ground wheat crackers. Yummy!!!!!!!! Low saturated fat and no cholesterol. Pair them with Sabra brand Hummus with roasted pine nuts. It's sooooooooooooo good together.

I dont need to lose pounds, just need to shift some from a lower portion of my body to the upper portion, which is probably much harder......

So can i join?


----------



## Minnie

Hi UMA thank you for starting this   

I'm a SBD has been. Last 2 winters I lost about 30lbs and got into my thin for me shorts/jeans and then gained every bit plus some back. Now I don't even want to think about how much I gained back this time   I hurt my back last fall and that was all she wrote as my running ended and my eating went through the roof   

I know SBD works but those first 2 wks really stiink   But if you're doing it I'll do it too   

Not starting till Monday though as I've got plans tomorrow and I need to have a dump out the cabinets and shop day on Sunday   

Best to everyone


----------



## TwinkieMama

Hi Peeps!!!

Sign me up.  

I do well with accountability and last month's reader's digest said you should tell others about the healthy choices you make (something about it gives you a boost  in serotonin)....

I do not do well with too many rules/restrictions.

In fact I was very good about what I ate today. I am also in a foul mood right now. The two are directly correlated.  


The big thing I need to overcome is  bad habits.

Bad habit #1:  
I tend to eat off my kids' plates as I clean up after them.  Oh look PB&J crusts! one animal cracker!  2 cheetos!  someone left half a cookie!  

My new mantra: I am not a human disposal. 

Bad habit #2:
I tend to give myself a snack everytime I give any kid a snack. I have 4 kids.... three are preschoolers with very tiny tummies, therefore lots of snacking at our house. 

Oh  I have more but I commit to you to work on those two. Starting now. 

What have I done today: 
I have counted calories which stopped both bad habits. I could keep a food journal I suppose... I will think on that.


----------



## UtahMama

I started it but it's not "mine", this thread I mean. No one is in charge. Each will do her (or His) own "thing" (face it, we KNOW what'll work or not by now).I do think we should have a weekly weigh in so we can cheer  or lend support. I really want somekind of ticker to countdown the pounds (for me) and maybe a signature line thingy to keep our focus? So weigh yourselves tonight, even and especially if it's been a while, so next Friday we can announce our #'s, sound good? I loved weight Watchers too, but I didn't find success with them. I loved the weekly accountability aspect! As if the weigh-in lady would freak out and spank me if I gained?


Can I just say my Hummus dip is dee-lish! (Cosco). Two weeks without wheat thins to dip into it? I CAN DO IT!

Haley- everyone knows that the diet pepsi cancels out all the fat and calories of the nutter butters!  I want to up grade my ribbon soon! (when I get one!)

Hey Everyone! LBelle, Backstage Gal, Minnie, Ktnlxismom( I always read your name "Kleenex"!) Pumba, I know theres a few other Vikings who wanted IN.


----------



## LBelle

Wow!!!  So far so good!!!  Lots of good ideas....I think the weekly weigh-in is a great idea UM, BUT may I suggest that we _also _post measurements.  We all know it is not necessarily about the # on the scale....it's all in your body fat/lean muscle mass ratio!!!  Last January I started to follow the 'Body for Life' program.   It changed soooo much in my life!!!  I have learned a ton of valuable info.!!!!  It is a new way of life, not a diet.  If anybody is interested I'd gladly post a few of the things that are pretty well mandatory if one chooses to shed body fat for lean muscle. Anyhoo, here are my goals:


to bring my Body Mass Index to under 20
to DRINK MY WATER!!!!!  ALL OF IT!!!!  EVERY SINGLE DAY!!!!
to feel more energetic again
to make this a positive experience with this wonderful new support group  

 


Hooray for us!!!!!


----------



## TwinkieMama

ok I just weighed myself




but to me it isn't the numbers on the scale it is how my  clothes fit.... but I know from experience what numbers on the scale correlate to a muffintop-free look for me  

So sign me up to lose 11 lbs.....  I would like to do so before the new year but that will be very hard for me however I am willing to "do my best"

Lisa- I would love to hear more about what you have learned and how much water you are drinking.

I need to exercise but I haven't figured out how to work that into my life in a realistic way right now.  I am open to suggestions.


----------



## HaleyB

Lisa!!!! Yes please. Tell us what you know.  I am too cheap to pay for WW or buy diet books   

So I was starving because i didn't eat enough today.  That is my biggest problem spot.  For dinner I ate more chips and spinach dip than I should have (but much less than Mr. Silly- as long as I eat slowly I can count on him to limit my portions   ) and     two and a half onion rings...   steamed veggies, one grilled shrimp (Sophia stole my other two) and 2oz of grilled fish plus about a tablespoon of corn.  I didn't eat any of the rice. Mr. Silly ate the rest of it (we split meals even when not at WDW, we are just funny that way, {cheap}).

I felt ok with this.  It was all good.  And then the dang waiter sent over the "extra" milkshake from Sophia's.  

And man was it good.  I guess I had a few ounces.

But we did have to wait 20 minutes for the table and so we went on a walk before dinner.  And also I drank lots of water with dinner (I am bad about that too, come to think of it... yet another goal for me).


----------



## HaleyB

Twinkie I had both those bad habits and managed to break them.

I also had the finish everything on my plate problem.  Solved that by splitting things with the Mr or just leaving food on my plate... it is still an act of will.  

But this helps; The law of diminishing returns.  The first bite of anything always tastes best, so why not stop there?


----------



## eeyore45

Here's a tip...

Fiber is your friend.

Look at the bread aisle - read the fiber grams, the one with the highest, is the best!!

Cole slaw is a good thing - very filling, high in fiber - make it fresh using oil and vinegar - vinegar is also a good thing!! 

These are off the top of my head tips I remember from WW as well as a nutritionist the teachers hired, and I went to the class for 12 weeks... cole slaw was big..  I can look to see if I can find my paperwork from that class!!


----------



## eeyore45

Just a thought.

I've spent $$ on exercise dvd's and videos... that are collecting dust of course...

The library has loads of exercise videos and dvd's for check out!! FREE - that way you can test them out!!  I got so hooked on the Billy Banks boxing Tae Bo infomercials, I almost succumbed many a time... BUT then I discovered them at the library.

I checked them out.. never used them.

Checked them out... never used them...

ok, I have a pattern to my behaviour!!   

but I saved myself $50!! I often said if I used them from the library once, than and only then could I buy them off that seductive infomercial!!


----------



## TwinkieMama

Well I fell off the wagon.   

DH came home with a chick flick  and a bag of peanut m&ms.


Haley- Your story sounds familiar... I undereat during the day and then I am grouchy AND I binge in the evening.  


I am going to keep a food journal (I started today and included the half(ish) bag of m&ms)

Oh well, tomorrow is another day.....


----------



## LBelle

Okay gang!!!  Here are the first 2 tips!!!!!  These are the most important ones to get down pat...it may take the better part of a week (or more) to incorporate into your lifestyle, but, once again, a sure-fire way to begin changing your body mass!!!

#1 - Drink the water! DRINK THE WATER!!  *DRINK THE WATER!!!*

This is, without a doubt, one of the very best things you can do for your body! Water is essential to good health AND weight/fat loss.  A good rule of thumb is to drink 1oz. for every pound you weigh....MINIMUM!!!  So, for me, weight = 130lbs, min. daily water consumption = 130 ounces!!!  Yes, it DOES seem like alot but before you know it, you'll wonder how you ever survived without doing this!!!  The first few days/week you WILL likely feel like a bloated puffball....that is GOOD!!!  It is your body's way of telling you that it needed this increase for optimal health and it is going to hold on to it for dear life UNTIL you train it to realize that it's safe to let the water go!  How?  By drinking more water!  As soon as your body knows that this is going to continue, it will flush the water through your system, allowing it to do all it's supposed to do.  You will not believe the increase in energy you will feel after about 1-2 weeks into this new regimen!!!  Never mind what it does for your skin!!!  I have fallen off the water wagon a wee bit lately so this is my #1 goal again!!!

#2 - Do not skip meals!!!!! Eat 5 - 6 little meals a day!!!

Common mistake!  We've all done it, of course, and at times, it may seem as though eating like a bird for 2 - 3 days DID help those jeans do up a bit easier BUT skipping meals will sabatoge your weight/fat loss plans faster than just about anything!!  It falls under the same body hoarding theory as the water!!  Hmmm...she's NOT feeding me!!!  Better hold on to whatever she DOES feed me so that we don't die of starvation!  Try to remember that the human body has been around for thousands of years....waaaay before the day of grocery stores and restaurants!!  The primitive body was forced to hold on to food and store it away for future energy reserve because, back then,  you really didn't know when your next meal would be!  Well, obviously things are different today, but our bodies remain the same!!!  The best thing you can do to keep your metabolism humming along and working as an efficient fat burner is to ensure you feed it regularly!!  So, here are the guildlines:

NEVER skip a meal....ESPECIALLY breakfast!!!  Your metabolism does not fire up as it should until the moment you put the first bite of food into your mouth!!!

Eat a little something every 3-4 hours!  This was weird to start with but I think, for me, it had the biggest impact on my energy throughout the day!!!  One of the BEST things you can eat would be 1 little single serving carton of flavored fat-free (or low fat)yogourt mixed up with about 3 big tablespoons of fat-free cottage cheese!!!  I had _never_ eaten cottage cheese in my LIFE until this year...couldn't get past the whole look/texture thing, but I braved it and WOW!!!!  YUMMY!!!  If you would like some other examples of some easy, quick things to eat that are properly balanced I would be glad to post some for you guys!!!

WOW!!!!  Can I ramble or what!!!!!!!

Anyhoo....try these 2 things for the next 2 weeks and I guarantee you'll notice a BIG change!!!!


----------



## LBelle

TwinkieMama said:
			
		

> Well I fell off the wagon.
> 
> DH came home with a chick flick and a bag of peanut m&ms.
> 
> 
> Haley- Your story sounds familiar... I undereat during the day and then I am grouchy AND I binge in the evening.
> 
> 
> *I am going to keep a food journal (I started today and included the half(ish) bag of m&ms)*
> 
> *Oh well, tomorrow is another day...*..


 
Food journals are excellent!!!  It's pretty amazing the amount of 'mindless eating' we all do on any given day!!!  I, personally, don't believe in 'diets' per se, BUT being aware of _what/how_ I've eaten today really helps me to decide on that chocolate bar tonight!!!  I will NEVER deprive myself of the things I love and that includes chick flicks and M&Ms!!!!  But at least nowadays I'm actually _aware _of the fact that I AM eating a 'treat', whereas before, I didn't even think about it....just ate it!!!

Tomorrow IS another day!!!  That is another excellent frame of mind!!!  Too often people fall off the program and think.."Forget it!  I'll NEVER be able to do this" so this 'mantra' is exactly what you need to remember!!!  Just because we've eaten our way through an entire dessert buffet table tonight, had 3 huge slices of pizza with extra cheese yesterday and didn't drink even 1 bottle of water doesn't mean that we've blown it!!!  Tomorrow is another day!!!


----------



## lexmelinda

OK, I lurked around here last night.....went off to weigh myself.....uggg...

I don't need to lose a lot of weight...about 8 pounds....but have no self discipline at all. And gravity is not my friend....I need to get back in shape. I'm with Twinkie...it's the way the clothes fit that bothers me.

My main problem in I work in an office where ther's always FOOD left over from some event  or birthday cake or warm Krispie Kremes that someone brought in not to mention that part of my job is to put together "goody bags" so there are about 15 pounds of Hersey's minis sitting on the floor right next to my desk chair!!!! 

Thanks for all the great tips, Lisa!! Body for Life, ya say? I may have to buy that one. Food journal, lots of water, don't skip meals....got it....I'm in!!!


----------



## TwinkieMama

Good morning!

Thanks Lisa for the words of encouragement and advice!

Welcome Melinda!  I am right with you... I am glad  I am doing something now but I find the last few lbs so hard to lose!


Ok- I am just going to have to take this one day at a time.

So Today I am going to:
1. Eat 5 small meals (300 cal or less) distrubuted evenly throughout the day.    Record them in a food journal.
2. Challenge myself to see how many ounces of water I can drink in a day (1 ounce per pound seems like an awful big jump from oh, like zero!!!)  I have my pitcher chilling in the fridge!  I once read that if you drink 64 ounces of ice cold water a day you would lose a lb a week merely from the energy it took to raise that water to body temp. I don't know if it works but I am willing to experiment!
3. Do something today for exercise.   

I will report back tonight!

Sorry I am such a thread hog but for me accountability really works! I can't do this alone!


----------



## lexmelinda

Relief....I thought I killed this thread for a minute. Thanks for the reminder. Time to eat breakfast. Lets see....coffee=water? Ok....pass the water, too!


----------



## eeyore45

Water is good, water is important.  Every "diet"/life plan says drink water.  If you add lemon juice it will help take out those nasty "toxins" (I wonder if that includes chocolate!!    BUT... I need to know specifically WHEN to expell said h2o as I substitute teach, in a different classroom, it is impossible to hit the potty when *I* have to!!!  This past week my only break was from 10:20 - 11:20 - Timing is everything!!  

Snacks.  I agree about the small snacks... but... the key for me is to prepare.  

When I've been successful, I carry snacks,in the car, in my purse... and that doesnt mean one of those high caloric protein bars... some are also really high in sodium... One plan (maybe it was a south beach message board?) had you cook A LOT of food on a day off - maybe a Sat or Sun for me - like fire up my grill and grill 10 chicken breasts - marinate some in lemon juice, some in other stuff... be careful of sodium and sugar content... then put them in single serving pouches and freeze....

so then I can just grab and go , and not have to look longingly at a vending machine, or a fast food sign... munch and crunch!!


----------



## eeyore45

GOOD MORNIN 

Melinda    Lisa   

UM   Haley   Twinks.... hmmm was celery on this thread?   Well Mornin to the lurkers!!!   

Time to jump up, sit down, jump up... sit down... put your hands on your chair, scootch your butt to the end of the chair... down and up - come on, join me... do 3 sets of 12... think of those arms - think of the gluts...

up down... up down... slowly... you can... DO IT!!!


----------



## eeyore45

Make sure you 'walk your feet forward' and dip, hold in that tummy - give it the core test...

2 more sets!!!   

slow and steady wins the race!!


----------



## LBelle

TwinkieMama said:
			
		

> Good morning!
> 
> Thanks Lisa for the words of encouragement and advice!
> 
> Welcome Melinda! I am right with you... I am glad I am doing something now but I find the last few lbs so hard to lose!
> 
> 
> Ok- I am just going to have to take this one day at a time.
> 
> So Today I am going to:
> 1. Eat 5 small meals (300 cal or less) distrubuted evenly throughout the day.  Record them in a food journal.
> 2. Challenge myself to see how many ounces of water I can drink in a day (1 ounce per pound seems like an awful big jump from oh, like zero!!!) *I have my pitcher chilling in the fridge! I once read that if you drink 64 ounces of ice cold water a day you would lose a lb a week merely from the energy it took to raise that water to body temp. I don't know if it works but I am willing to experiment!*
> 3. Do something today for exercise.
> 
> I will report back tonight!
> 
> Sorry I am such a thread hog but for me accountability really works! I can't do this alone!


 
First of all....nobody is hogging a thread!!!  I think it's important on this kind of thread to be semi-rambling Nellies!!!  There IS alot to discuss after all!!!

Second....you are absolutely correct re: the ice cold water!!! Also, someone mentioned the lemon for the water....right again!!!  I have trouble drinking water like that but it IS supposed to work!  I HAVE to drink my water with Crystal Light singles!!!  Best thing since sliced (whole grain!! lol) bread!!!


----------



## pumba

I am a person who eats when I am upset or unhappy or whatever.....so I will try to jump up and march in place with my hands pumping up and down for ten minutes......diabetic educators said this is the best way......OKEY I WILL DO THIS.......
I have to have three meals a day of 45 carbs (I DO not count calories) and 15 in the middle of the morning, and 15 in the middle of the afternoon and then at night sitting here at the computer another 15 snack......This keeps my sugars on an even keel so to speak.......I did this diet at the beginning and lost alot of weight.......wasnt supposed to lose so I had to add the snacks then....My clothes were falling off my backend......some of my favorite night time snacks are 5 ritz crackers with some extra sharp cheddar cheese on top......or a dixie cup of vanilla ice cream in a diet gingerale ...belly ache soda....I love these and they fill me up and I am getting my dairy which I am not really fond of...
I think I will put on meatloaf music and stand in place and get my ten minutes in or I can go for a walk up to the college and stir up some falling leaves....

So many good tips here......GOOD LUCK TO YOU ALL TOO


----------



## UtahMama

Does any one want my new Link? It's the pink one below-ish. It was sent to me by Horsegirl...she be along shortly if not already. I (my DH) linked it to this thread.

The ribbon is from Haley but it's widely available. It's a reward thing. They need a 2 pound ribbon so I can feel triumphant and victorious!!!! 

I need to stare at that ribbon when ever I post. I need focus.
Maybe even a countdown ticker. 

I need to go back and read the last 2 pages...sheeesh!

I totally love the law of diminishing return...but it never had a name for me! Just one bite (of a sugar item) is easy JUST because I'll get sick (VERY thankful for that "gift" or I would eat aLOT more!).

I love the after one meals worth of dieting, "I fell of the wagon!" is stated! I love you Twinkie! GET BACK ON!




I just had a bite of cereal. It was Norah's and I FORGOT I was not eating carbs (duh!) She was done with her cheerios, and I just took a zombie bite! Of soggy 'used" cereal! I'll write that in my food journal. "One bite of gross, soggy, cheerios" 50 lashings with a wet noodle! Wait! noodles are carbs!

I am SUCH a clean-plate club girl....and my kids plates! (cant waste food!!)


----------



## pumba

got this ditty (and old one at that) from my diabetic forum I belong to....actually it is ON THE BEACH type of diabetic forum......so here goes everyone

"Once there was a little old ram
Thought he'd punch a hole in the dam
No one could make that ram scram
He just kept butting that dam ...
Coz he had *high* hopes, ......"

we all have high hopes and we can do it.....YES WE CAN!!!


----------



## UtahMama

Hey guys! 

I like water, I like water, I like water, I like water, I like water, I like water!!!

I think I'll do Crystal Lite, though. As I drink my hooch (which is diet Pepsi) !!!

You guys are FUNNY! I totally NEED you!   !!!!!!!!

Stupid carrots are not on South Beach. But cucumbers are, and cauliflower too. I'll be FINE. I wish I didnt buy such a ginormous bag of mini-carrots at Cosco, though!

Cosco also sells this Fiber that you mix with your foods or drinks. Anyone try it? I'm pretty sure, going "BIG potty" is reeeeeeally good!

I'm going to measure out my multiple GALLONS of water to drink today...THANKS for THAT tip by the way! ((slosh, slosh,slosh)))

I have on my TO DO list to excercise, but it looks like there's a storm-brewing  so I'll go check the library to see if my dvd's came in yet (you can order on line for the extra lazy like me!)

I'll be back often!


----------



## UtahMama

eeyore45 said:
			
		

> Make sure you 'walk your feet forward' and dip, hold in that tummy - give it the core test...
> 
> 2 more sets!!!
> 
> slow and steady wins the race!!


I dont reccomend doing this in your wheeled office chair while sitting at your computer on the kitchen tile floor! NO ONE has that much core strength!


----------



## LBelle

UtahMama said:
			
		

> I dont reccomend doing this in your wheeled office chair while sitting at your computer on the kitchen tile floor! NO ONE has that much core strength!


 
Oh NO!!!!  You didn't!!!!!     


Did you??????


----------



## UtahMama

LBelle said:
			
		

> Oh NO!!!!  You didn't!!!!!
> 
> 
> Did you??????


HAHAHA! I did start to ((being ALL motivated by Eeyore))but my chair rolled backward a few inches (like 12) while I was getting into position...

So no I DI-int! Instead I just put in my CARS soundtrack and am dancing like no one's watching (which they aren't) I can GROOVE to "Life is a Highway"!!!


----------



## LBelle

Don't hurt yourself!!!  We NEED you to run this show!!!!

OT....what a totally crappy day!!!


----------



## TwinkieMama

UtahMama said:
			
		

> I love the after one meals worth of dieting, "I fell of the wagon!" is stated! I love you Twinkie! GET BACK ON!



Hey now! It was 3 meals worth!!!!  I only ate 900 calories all day (I KNOW!!!!) and I babysat 2 extra children (one of which drives me crazy) and cooked dinner for all the kids and a friends family.... all to say I was tired and grouchy and hungry so I sat and ate peanut m&ms until I felt happier   (about 900 calories worth.... )

I am back on the Wagon!   well the moped ....





			
				CarblessinSaltLake said:
			
		

> I just had a bite of cereal. It was Norah's and I FORGOT I was not eating carbs (duh!) She was done with her cheerios, and I just took a zombie bite! Of soggy 'used" cereal! I'll write that in my food journal. "One bite of gross, soggy, cheerios" 50 lashings with a wet noodle! Wait! noodles are carbs!
> 
> I am SUCH a clean-plate club girl....and my kids plates! (cant waste food!!)



Amen sister!!! I love that term... 'zombie bites'..... really why do I waste myself on other peoples bread crusts and broken chips?

Part of it is frugalness (say it with me "I am not a human trash compacter") and part of it is denial (chips from kids' plates don't count) but I am hopeful that the food journal will make me  more intentional/aware of the choices I *am* making....


----------



## UtahMama

If ya want to post a ribbon here you go:http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=454614

Notice the weight loss ribbons....I want those so bad I can taste it (pun intended) The 30 pound ribbon and a sweet bikini will be mine!

there's a link to more cool clip art in this thread too.


----------



## aries1980

Ok just read all of this thread and maybe this would be good for me to have a support system, since i dont have one at home at all!!! Ok need I say we are ITALIAN- I dont think we no the meaning of non fat or fat free.  Oh yeah and number 2- I AM A PASTRY CHEF! So those being the two biggest problems.

Ok so heres the deal I NEED WANT DREAM ANY OTHER ADJECTIVE THAT FITS HERE.... to lose minium of 30 lbs would love to make that 45- 50lbs and fit back in those senior year jeans from 10 years ago that are in my closet.

My problems: 
 ~"human disposal" as read prior finishing what the baby doesnt eat BAD!!!!

 ~ I am never really hungry so I can positively say I eat one meal a day again     
        I know, VERY BAD, I'm killing my metabolism.

 ~ Exercise is Not the Devil, its you friend.  So yeah since senior year cheerleading and marching Band (FYI or Band LEader was a hardcore health guy and very built, punishment for a missed note was push ups or sit ups 5 of them for every mistake, so yeah...) and then dancing school was over my senior year too after a long 16 years of it.  Yeah not so active anymore after the senior year and a baby!!!

 ~ Lastly, Hubby can eat and eat and eat ANYTHING! And not gain anything, so eating with him and what he eats not helping.

So now for my goals:

1. Not eat leftovers of the baby's
2. Eat 5 to 6 smal meals (  and try to   through it)
3. I will start out slow with the exercising again.  I will walk a mile a day for this first week!
4. Drink water or at least flavored water
5. I will not let anyone even hubby influence me on eating!!

I hope this works  I got a pile of like 13 pairs of jeans from highschool!!!!

Im really going to lean on you ladies, thanks!!!


----------



## rkandmjsmommy

HI
This thread seems like FUN!!!!

I am Denise, graduated from Nursing School in May and gained A LOT of weight going thru it    I weiged myself last Thurs and this Thurs I am down 3.8, I'll take the water loss    I have worked out for 6 days in a row and have been eating more fruits and veggies.  I HOPE to lose 40 lbs by June and talk DH into a Disney trip BEFORE January 2008   We do have a cruise booked but we think we are going to wait until DS gets a bit older.

I look forward to "meeting" my New weight loss buddies!!!


----------



## Toot Sweet

Utahmama!! Sorry I'm so late checking into your new thread. Nice Digs, girl! 

I want to lose weight too. I currently do not exercise at all, and I need to drink a LOT more water. 

Wendy, I expect you to be in that bikini by the time I arrive there in April/May for Women's Conference!!


----------



## LBelle

Hi aries1980!!!


Hi Denise!!!

I think this place is going to be great for sooo many of us!!!

So....UM....what days should we do our weigh-in/measurement stuff?


----------



## aries1980

Ok ladies Im going to make me some Lunch.  That will be the first thing I out in my mouth all day.. so lets see Im going to have a banana and a sandwhich.  Then ill plan dinner.  God the thought of all that food... It's ok to eat more than one meal its ok to eat more than one meal


----------



## LBelle

aries1980 said:
			
		

> Ok ladies Im going to make me some Lunch. That will be the first thing I out in my mouth all day.. so lets see Im going to have a banana and a sandwhich. Then ill plan dinner. God the thought of all that food... It's ok to eat more than one meal its ok to eat more than one meal


 
You MUST MUST MUST eat more often, girfriend!!!!  Trust us!!!


----------



## KatInHat

I'm so glad I found this tread.  I need all the support I can get. I would like to lose about 30 lbs.  They sneak up on you so fast.  One morning I woke up and none of my clothes fit    How did that happen?  We have a WDW trip planned for January and I refuse to buy clothes in a bigger size so either I must lose the weight or ..... well, thats the only option.  

A few years ago I lost about 45 lbs by limiting carbs and sweets and drinking lots of water. Then I got pregnant for DS2 but I managed to keep most of the weight off until after Hurricane Katrina.. so to make a long story short.. we are now living in a new city with no family or friends.. I went from working full time to being a stay at home mom.  A recipie for weight gain.. not to mention that my DH's favorite place to eat in our new city is an all you can eat seafood and desert buffet.  (now that I think about it I guess that's where those extra lbs came from ) 

Ok, so for the past few weeks I began to ween myself from sweets.. I think that the withdrawls have passed .. I am no longer craving cheescake. I also had DH move the handy dandy clothes hanger /dust collector... I mean elliptical machine .. in front of a tv so that I can excercise while watching tv.    so far lost about 7 lbs.  I am remotivated now that we have each other for support. 

I didnt mean to be so long winded but I'm so excited.. Now I'm off to figure out that ribbon thing.  As you can see by the lack of avitar and siggie that I'm not to computer savvy.  

I'm looking foward to Next friday so we can celebrate our success.


----------



## UtahMama

rkandmjsmommy said:
			
		

> HI
> This thread seems like FUN!!!!
> 
> I am Denise, graduated from Nursing School in May and gained A LOT of weight going thru it    I weiged myself last Thurs and this Thurs I am down 3.8, I'll take the water loss    I have worked out for 6 days in a row and have been eating more fruits and veggies.  I HOPE to lose 40 lbs by June and talk DH into a Disney trip BEFORE January 2008   We do have a cruise booked but we think we are going to wait until DS gets a bit older.
> 
> I look forward to "meeting" my New weight loss buddies!!!


LOL on the "water loss"!!!

ANY number that is lower than it was previously is welcome...even if it's really water weight or lean muscle tissue (NURSEY!) You are a wonderful addition!!!!   3.8!!!!! You look SO skinny already! You'll do it because you're stuck with us now!!!!

6 days in a row is like 4 more than I have ever done!!!!


----------



## UtahMama

LBelle said:
			
		

> Hi aries1980!!!
> 
> 
> Hi Denise!!!
> 
> I think this place is going to be great for sooo many of us!!!
> 
> So....UM....what days should we do our weigh-in/measurement stuff?


What about Fridays? Since this was started yesterday...plus it allows a whole week to undo any weekend damage  !

I just need to go take measurements and take a BEFORE picture! When you take a before picture and put it on your fridge, you CANT cheat! The picture will seel the deal!!!! You'll think, "Oh no, DONT want to look like THAT!"



*ARIES1980!!!!!* Soooo glad to see you! (I met her at WDW!) Your husband is very slim.....Is he one of those dudes who can eat as much as anything they want????? GRRRrrrr! I totally clean my kids plates! I just dumped their uneaten sam-ich crusts (and more) in the garbage....with a short tinge of guilt for "wasting" food followed by the triumph of NOT eating it! 


*KAT!!!* I have this WW recipe that is cheesecake-ish...(kinda)

(It's SOOOOO good) only 3 WW pts. by the way

1 reduced fat ready graham cracker crust
1 small pkg. sugar free lime jello
1/4 C. boiling water
2 (6 oz) containers fat free keylime yogurt (yoplait?)
1 (8 oz) thawed tub fat free whipped topping

In a large bowl, dissolve jello in boiling water. Stir in yougurt with a wire whisk. Fold in whip cream and spread into prepared pie crust. Refridgerate at least 2 hours till firm (ish)

*can use other flavors of matching jello/yogurt

**serves 8!!!!


----------



## firstmickey

Ok...I am all for disappearing fat...so I am IN!   
thanks UTM for starting this thread! 


I set little goals so that the big ones don't overwhelm me. 
 Im going for 10 lbs to start.   

I drink almost only water all day so that's not a problem for me. 
I really just need to increase my exercise and watch portions and I am usually ok.  

I hate exercise.....at least the boring do the video, the glider thingy or workout type stuff.  I like the fun kinds....swimming being my favorite.
and please don't make me run anywhere....that's why I have a car!    


I have been watching for about a week now and have lost 2 lbs so far. (the ten is in addition to these) lol


----------



## LBelle

KatInHat said:
			
		

> I'm so glad I found this tread. I need all the support I can get. I would like to lose about 30 lbs. They sneak up on you so fast. One morning I woke up and none of my clothes fit  How did that happen? We have a WDW trip planned for January and I refuse to buy clothes in a bigger size so either I must lose the weight or ..... well, thats the only option.
> 
> A few years ago I lost about 45 lbs by limiting carbs and sweets and drinking lots of water. Then I got pregnant for DS2 but I managed to keep most of the weight off until after Hurricane Katrina.. so to make a long story short.. we are now living in a new city with no family or friends.. I went from working full time to being a stay at home mom. A recipie for weight gain.. not to mention that my DH's favorite place to eat in our new city is an all you can eat seafood and desert buffet. (now that I think about it I guess that's where those extra lbs came from )
> 
> Ok, so for the past few weeks I began to ween myself from sweets.. I think that the withdrawls have passed .. I am no longer craving cheescake.* I also had DH move the handy dandy clothes hanger /dust collector... I mean elliptical machine ..* in front of a tv so that I can excercise while watching tv.  so far lost about 7 lbs. I am remotivated now that we have each other for support.
> 
> I didnt mean to be so long winded but I'm so excited.. Now I'm off to figure out that ribbon thing. As you can see by the lack of avitar and siggie that I'm not to computer savvy.
> 
> I'm looking foward to Next friday so we can celebrate our success.


 

Too funny!!!!!  

 

 

Welcome!!!


----------



## LBelle

UtahMama said:
			
		

> What about Fridays? Since this was started yesterday...plus it allows a whole week to undo any weekend damage  !
> 
> I just need to go take measurements and take a BEFORE picture! When you take a before picture and put it on your fridge, you CANT cheat! The picture will seel the deal!!!! You'll think, "Oh no, DONT want to look like THAT!"
> 
> !!!


 
Okay...Friday sounds like a plan!!!

I forgot to mention the photo thing!!!  It was what got me into this 'Body for Life' thing in the first place!!!  You have to take a full-body shot (in a bikini!!!) from front, side AND rear!!!  Can you say back fat rolls?????  That DID IT!!!   

 Never mind the fact that someone else HAS to take the blasted photos!!!!  I had a hard time standing in front of DH like that!!!  I usually run into bed fully clothed and undress while hiding under the blanket!!!  For some reason I assumed he NEVER NOTICED this 'extra me' stuff...aka: wobbly bits!!!


----------



## LBelle

Hello KatInHat and firstmickey!!!!


----------



## eeyore45

UtahMama said:
			
		

> HAHAHA! I did start to ((being ALL motivated by Eeyore))but my chair rolled backward a few inches (like 12) while I was getting into position...
> 
> So no I DI-int! Instead I just put in my CARS soundtrack and am dancing like no one's watching (which they aren't) I can GROOVE to "Life is a Highway"!!!




YIKES

OK... try this one- put both arms - behind your back, straight out thumbs / palms up....

now get as high as you can... higher...

VERRRRY slowly back and forth thumb touch, back and forth... slowly 

HEY< get those arms UP, dont let them droop...is 

This does amazing things to that... wavy flab under the arm...

Start slow, with 50 touches, do this for 2 -3 days, then 75... then 100...

and if you are not a believer - if you dont believe this will work *that* area... I dare you (not double dog dare ya mind you I dont want any peeps hurt!!) to try 100!!  (um that would be ME - yep I did 100 -) AND

OOOOUUUCH... the next day, I knew what muscles were being worked on!! 

So slow and steady!!

 

UM - thanks for the link, I found someone posted a link too... last night... a wish thread... hmmm

brb!!


----------



## eeyore45

found it...



> My clipart is all here:
> 
> WISH art
> 
> right click on the image and copy the location from the properties box. Then put the {IMG] and [IMG} tags around the location string.
> 
> 
> Sunny



Link here > > > http://sunnyshopper.com/wishart.htm

I've not seen how easy it seems in this post to add an img to your siggy - I always upload to photobucket, the copy and paste to my sig in the "UserCP" click up at top of this page...


----------



## eeyore45

Now here's my failure blog...

I posted on the WISH forum.. seeing sunny's clipart reminded me I *used* to have a challenge, maybe the "walk to Disney" and the May exercise challenge... and I think it may have been in...   '04


----------



## Beana9802

UtahMama said:
			
		

> 1 reduced fat ready graham cracker crust
> 1 small pkg. sugar free lime jello
> 1/4 C. boiling water
> 2 (6 oz) containers fat free key-lime yogurt (yoplait?)
> 1 (8 oz) thawed tub fat free whipped topping
> 
> In a large bowl, dissolve jello in boiling water. Stir in yogurt with a wire whisk. Fold in whip cream and spread into prepared pie crust. Refrigerate at least 2 hours till firm (ish)
> 
> *can use other flavors of matching jello/yogurt
> 
> **serves 8!!!!


OOOOh, sounds delish...

CAN I join, PUh-Leeze!?  I need to get out of my fat clothes...back into my real wardrobe!


----------



## aries1980

Ok I had that sandwich i said before with a banana and only licked the paddle from the mixer, which i will consider a snack because I have to learn to snack and eat more than once a day.  Well I'm off to make dinner and welcome anyone new.  Oh and by tonight I will have this recipe up for you all that is a cake that healthy... thats right one of the HEALTHIEST cakes I've come across.


----------



## KatInHat

thanks Utahmama for the cheesecake recipie.  I am making my grocery list now.  I really could eat cheescake instead of a meal.  I used to have an Atkins - low carb recipie for cheescake but i made it so much that I got sick of it.  I am excited to have a new treat to try.  

I am also going to try not to eat anything after 7:30 per Oprah's trainer.


----------



## aries1980

Ok here it is... Not sure of all the nutritional facts here need to find a converter to do that.

Now dont mock this till you try it,  its not at all what you think when you hear the name.

People are going to think its pumplkin but its not!!!

Tomato Soup Cake


1/2 cup of margarine or even better Promise Fat Free Margarine
2 Cups of Splenda for baking
2 eggs (but to make it healthier use the equavlient in Egg Beaters)
1/2 cup of non fat milk
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
1 can tomato soup ( I use low sodium)
2 cups of flour
1 1/2 teaspoons baking powder
1/2 teaspoon baking soda
1 1/2 teaspoons cinnamon
1/2 teaspoon ground cloves
3/4 teaspoon salt

Pre heat oven 350 F

Cream the margarine and splenda.

Add the egg beaters

add the soup, milk, and vanilla

now while you beat that on low for like 4 mins mix all the dry ingredients together, whisk them in a bowl, till good and mixed.

Now add all the dry to the wet mixture beat low for 3 minutes and then high for 3 mins.

Pour into pans and bake 350 F

Bake at least 40 mins. depending on pan. Check at the 40 min mark and then keep baking till tester comes out clean.

Mine usually bakes for like 1 and 5 mins using the william and sonoma Pumpkin Cake Pan.

Now think you need icing for this ok well heres what goes best that I tried to cut down as best as I could

fat free cream cheese
vanilla extract
non fat milk
cinnamon
cloves

ok this is what you do

one package of fat free cream cheese mix with a dash of milk
only keep adding the milk if needed your looking for the consistence of smooth icing texture.

add the vanilla and spices and mix well and Done!!!


HOpe you ladies like if you have any questions feel free to ask away!!


----------



## AlaskaMOM

Wow what a great thread!  It's so amazing what can happen when you actually commit yourself in writing; and WISH is excellent for that!  I've kinda got myself spread out all over this forum, the biggest loser threads, the exercise challenges, lose 5 for Nov, and dieting for disney.  And with all that I'm thrilled to see some other So Beachers here.  WISH seems to be swimming in a sea of WW people. Which is an excellent plan, but just not for this "white food" lovin gal!
UM-just keep on with phase 1, it's incredibly hard!  I also gave up Pepsi (caffeine at the same time) and had major withdrawls! But it has been totally worth it!  I ended up losing 10 pound in those 2 weeks! and am still losing on what I call phase 1 1/2.

Just a tip for when you make it to Phase 2.  Since you love hummus (and I don't know why anyone wouldn't, it's so yummy) try making whole wheat pita crisps by splitting a whole wheat pita in half (2 circles (ish)) and toasting, then breaking them into chips. serve with your favorite hummus.  I also love to add chopped black olives to my hummus, it's so good, i treat it as my treat!!

I hope to see all of you on some of the other threads, like joining in on some of the other challenges.


----------



## UtahMama

LooKie: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




I am just "practicing"!!!!! THAT's the shiney ribbon I want!

*LBelle-* There is NOOOO way I'm gonna do a Before Picture in  a BIKINI!!!!!!!! Oh My Heck! I'm BRAVE too (went swimming in PUBLIC at POR in Sept....no problem) Maybe a leotard. YOU rock for doing it! I laughed my bum off (which is good, keep making me do that!) at you running under your covers to get undressed! I'm pretty sure our husbands DONT care about wobbily bits at all. They're just happy to get ANY action at all  


*Eeyore45!!!!* You are not a failure! That's just "Sinkin'Thinkin"!!!! (which we all do!!!!!!) You sound like me SOOOOO many times. I think with the budy system to keep our motivations HIGH instead of going it alone should help gynormously!!! I love you already! No go put on a bikini and take a picture, woman!!!      LOL!


----------



## LBelle

UtahMama said:
			
		

> LooKie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am just "practicing"!!!!! THAT's the shiney ribbon I want!
> 
> *LBelle-* There is NOOOO way I'm gonna do a Before Picture in a BIKINI!!!!!!!! Oh My Heck! I'm BRAVE too (went swimming in PUBLIC at POR in Sept....no problem) Maybe a leotard. YOU rock for doing it! I laughed my bum off (which is good, keep making me do that!) at you running under your covers to get undressed! I'm pretty sure our husbands DONT care about wobbily bits at all. They're just happy to get ANY action at all
> 
> 
> *Eeyore45!!!!* You are not a failure! That's just "Sinkin'Thinkin"!!!! (which we all do!!!!!!) You sound like me SOOOOO many times. I think with the budy system to keep our motivations HIGH instead of going it alone should help gynormously!!! I love you already! No go put on a bikini and take a picture, woman!!!     LOL!


 

WOW!!!!  That shiny ribbon looks goooood on you sexy Mama!!! 

As for our sweet DHs, I figure that although God decided (for some stupid reason??) to bless men with the ability to eat whatever the heck they want and not have it end up on their backends, he also made them 'horndogs' who really ARE blind as bats when it comes to the women they love!!!


----------



## UtahMama

I love that ribbon! 

Aries that cake sounds interesting!!!! I wrote it down and will try it after my two week Phase I. I can do my key lime pie (not at all cheese cake but yummy) without the crust in liitle dishes and that Ricotta Creme recipe in the South Beach book (It's really good with vanilla)




Ok, LBelle, I HAVE a bikini BUT the top fits great and doesnt look half bad (at least I dont think, it's a "push-up and sqeeze together" kind but the bottoms, which have never been worn are so tight and unattractive, it's even worse than my LOW rise jeans experience! I'm really glad Laughing one's A** off burns calories!!!!!! I have another top that isn't nearly as revealing that I wore with women's style trunks covered by a cute sarong for public "swimming"!


Sandy- I love you for all you said in your blog, (I just re-read it) those gals would swoop you up and love you to pieces, I know for a fact! AND! that arm excercise, I just did a 100 hard ones- (overachiever!) That's a toughy! That 's gonna hurt my delts tomarrow! (shoulders are delts right?) You are SO gonna do it this time!!!


----------



## LBelle

UtahMama said:
			
		

> I love that ribbon!
> 
> Aries that cake sounds interesting!!!! I wrote it down and will try it after my two week Phase I. I can do my key lime pie (not at all cheese cake but yummy) without the crust in liitle dishes and that Ricotta Creme recipe in the South Beach book (It's really good with vanilla)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ok, LBelle, I HAVE a bikini BUT the top fits great and doesnt look half bad (at least I dont think, it's a "push-up and sqeeze together" kind but the bottoms, which have never been worn are so tight and unattractive, it's even worse than my LOW rise jeans experience! I'm really glad Laughing one's A** off burns calories!!!!!! I have another top that isn't nearly as revealing that I wore with women's style trunks covered by a cute sarong for public "swimming"!*
> 
> 
> Sandy- I love you for all you said in your blog, (I just re-read it) those gals would swoop you up and love you to pieces, I know for a fact! AND! that arm excercise, I just did a 100 hard ones- (overachiever!) That's a toughy! That 's gonna hurt my delts tomarrow! (shoulders are delts right?) You are SO gonna do it this time!!!


 
The worse it looks the better it will be as a motivator!!!!

Also, I have a pic of my ideal body (from a fitness magazine) taped on the inside of the 'snack' cupboard.....also works like a charm!!!  You'd be sitting around, watching the tube and all of a sudden YOU NEED 6 Oreo Double Stuffed cookies....run into the kitchen (which does NOT qualify as our excercise of the day!!!), fling open the cupboard and ....BAM!!!!!  There 'she' is...that Mom of 2 who used to be all out of shape and wobbly like me..looking all tiny and HOT!!!!!!  Needless to say the cookies almost always stay in the bag (well, at least 5 of the 6!)


----------



## eeyore45

Thank you Utahmama - your words were very touching...   

and.

NOW...

SOMEBODY GET OVER HERE! and hold my feet!! 

 

I just realized, I have not met my goal of 100 situps - - 

time's a tickin'


----------



## pumba

dont go "hog" wild doing sit ups just yet....you will hurt yourself.....do little mts first and then go for the ALPS.....little bitty steps and then the two mile run....those are our accomplishments....
I am hoping that tomorrow I will not fall ......tomorrow I will not fall......but if I do I know you guys are here to help me get up again.....I know it....


----------



## monymony3471

Can I hop on board here?  I really need something to motivate me.  I did SB before and did good, so I know it works for me.  I've lost 40 pounds on the plan but gained almost 20 back.  I won't gain it all though.  Because I found this.  

There's nothing that frustrates me more than losing weight I already lost.

I will lose 60 pounds. (total)  But I just want to get the first 10 gone.

I will get back on my tread mill daily.  right now at least 2 a week.

I will drink more water.  8 glasses a day.

I will keep a weekly weigh in.  So my "friends" can cheer me along.

Wish me luck.  

Thanks for starting this UM.


----------



## pixie dust 112

Ok I'm in. Hopefully this is just what I need to keep me motivated.  I'll be doing South Beach...just seems healthy.

1. I'm starting with a goal of 20 just to get me started ...really need to lose more like 60 or 70 but want to see how it goes as I get littler and littler!

2.  The water thing you all talk about ...i know it's key!

3. More exercise.  Would you believe I'm on the board of directors of our YMCA and until this past February was the President for 2 years.  Seems like I only go to the Y for meetings...I guess I'll slip some exercise time in there too.

I can use all of your help in keeping this humourous!  ThankS!


----------



## LBelle

Well girls...._somebody _ went to the movies tonight and had poutine (a sinful treat of fries, cheese curds and smothered in gravy!!  A PMS fave) washed down with a HUGE coke (what's with the stupid pop sizes at the movies anyways???)!!!  I will not berate myself too badly (_if_ I had eaten that!!) as I was pretty darn good with everything else today!!!  My gut hurts!!!   Don't know why???


----------



## aries1980

see now heres my problem.... IM HUNGRY!!! It's 10pm and this is the worst time to eat... And here is where I would eat my one meal of the day.... BAD I know, so what so i do to curb the late night hunger pains!!


----------



## pixie dust 112

aries1980 said:
			
		

> Ok here it is... Not sure of all the nutritional facts here need to find a converter to do that.
> 
> Now dont mock this till you try it,  its not at all what you think when you hear the name.
> 
> People are going to think its pumplkin but its not!!!
> 
> Tomato Soup Cake
> 
> 
> 1/2 cup of margarine or even better Promise Fat Free Margarine
> 2 Cups of Splenda for baking
> 2 eggs (but to make it healthier use the equavlient in Egg Beaters)
> 1/2 cup of non fat milk
> 1 teaspoon vanilla extract
> 1 can tomato soup ( I use low sodium)
> 2 cups of flour
> 1 1/2 teaspoons baking powder
> 1/2 teaspoon baking soda
> 1 1/2 teaspoons cinnamon
> 1/2 teaspoon ground cloves
> 3/4 teaspoon salt
> 
> Pre heat oven 350 F
> 
> Cream the margarine and splenda.
> 
> Add the egg beaters
> 
> add the soup, milk, and vanilla
> 
> now while you beat that on low for like 4 mins mix all the dry ingredients together, whisk them in a bowl, till good and mixed.
> 
> Now add all the dry to the wet mixture beat low for 3 minutes and then high for 3 mins.
> 
> Pour into pans and bake 350 F
> 
> Bake at least 40 mins. depending on pan. Check at the 40 min mark and then keep baking till tester comes out clean.
> 
> Mine usually bakes for like 1 and 5 mins using the william and sonoma Pumpkin Cake Pan.
> 
> Now think you need icing for this ok well heres what goes best that I tried to cut down as best as I could
> 
> fat free cream cheese
> vanilla extract
> non fat milk
> cinnamon
> cloves
> 
> ok this is what you do
> 
> one package of fat free cream cheese mix with a dash of milk
> only keep adding the milk if needed your looking for the consistence of smooth icing texture.
> 
> add the vanilla and spices and mix well and Done!!!
> 
> 
> HOpe you ladies like if you have any questions feel free to ask away!!




Tomato Soup cake was a favorite in my house when we were growing up. When I started dating Dh in High School, we told him it was spice cake.  Knew if I told him it was tomato soup cake he would never try it! He loved it!  Thanks for the low cal version!


----------



## LBelle

aries1980 said:
			
		

> see now heres my problem.... IM HUNGRY!!! It's 10pm and this is the worst time to eat... And here is where I would eat my one meal of the day.... BAD I know, so what so i do to curb the late night hunger pains!!


 


 Have sex, of course!!!!!!


----------



## pixie dust 112

LBelle said:
			
		

> Have sex, of course!!!!!!



   I'm crying!  Too funny! What's your advise for PMS!  I eat like a madwomen when I'm PMSing!  (and I suspect that sex won't do the trick...


----------



## LBelle

pixie dust 112 said:
			
		

> I'm crying! Too funny! What's your advise for PMS! I eat like a madwomen when I'm PMSing! (and I suspect that sex won't do the trick...


 


 Eat poutine of course!!!!


----------



## LBelle

Or go away with your girlfriends....faaaaar away from MAN!!!  Doesn't their total daftness make you practically homicidal 

  when you have PMS????


----------



## pixie dust 112

LBelle said:
			
		

> Eat poutine of course!!!!



I had to google that!      Doesn't look like diet food to me!


----------



## pixie dust 112

LBelle said:
			
		

> Or go away with your girlfriends....faaaaar away from MAN!!!  Doesn't their total daftness make you practically homicidal
> 
> when you have PMS????



Yes!  When I have PMS ...and all the rest of the time too!


----------



## LBelle

pixie dust 112 said:
			
		

> I had to google that!    Doesn't look like diet food to me!


 
But if you _tell yourself _it's good for you then it's okay!!!  At least that's what I tell myself!!!!!


----------



## LBelle

pixie dust 112 said:
			
		

> Yes! When I have PMS ...and all the rest of the time too!


 
Yep....I'm with ya sista!!!


----------



## HaleyB

Wow! Busy thread today.

So here is my food journal for the day

Yogart (sugarfree and lowfat) and 3/4 cup cereal
Some grapes
Tea with milk
1 bite size Snickers (darn Halloween candy)
Coffee with milk (but I forgot about it and only drank 1/4 of it)
High protien 'pasta' with fresh spinach, pine nuts, mushrooms, garlic and lemon (yum)
Mint Tea

I actually walked right buy the table with free samples of pie at the grocery store, turned down the cookies, even passed up the cheese samples... I was so proud.

I have company, which is always hard on me, I am a social eater.


----------



## HaleyB

LBelle said:
			
		

> Have sex, of course!!!!!!


----------



## HaleyB

Pumba I love your 15 carb snacks that you shared.  I am always looking for ideas.

This week I bought only the single serving packages of cookies and chips for the kids lunchs.  I know myself well enough to know that I will not open a package to get to a cookie, but if there is an open package sitting there looking at me I will take one. 

I also bought extra fruit.  I used to eat an apple every day, I need to get back in the habit.


----------



## HaleyB

Sandy    You are NOT a fat old lady. (I am just now reading back) But I know exactly what you mean.  I think I have lost a lot of confidance too, slowly over the last few years.  I am always starting diets, I even do pretty well for awhile, but my bad habits creep back in.  

We can do this together, I just know it.


----------



## UtahMama

does poutine have carbs? LOL!!! I had to google that too..it's some gravy covered french fries dish....NOT the thing I THOUGHT it was! ((never mind))

I know how you feel Haley about doing great at first then old habits...and I LOVE those "taster ladies" at Cosco peddling their creme puffs and barbie sized yummy things! 

BUT! we wont fall (too far) off the wagon! That's why we're here!   

I dont even want to elaborate on the MAD COW I become once a month...my poor family!!!


----------



## Minnie_Moo

UtahMama said:
			
		

> I dont even want to elaborate on the MAD COW I become once a month...my poor family!!!








OK, Uma - you got me with your MAD COW comments!  Here are my goals for the first week:

1.  Get myself back to swim class Tuesday and Thursday nights.
2.  Increase my water intake.  One ounce per pound of body weight of water per day would probably kill me DED!
3.  Cut back food intake and figure out which plan to start.


----------



## UtahMama

looks like we're both up in the middle of the night, moo!

SOOOOO glad you are here! I'm anxious to know what diet your gonna pick. Do what ever works! We're here for ya!!!!!


----------



## lexmelinda

Good morning, all! I am counting calories for this diet. I made a little spread sheet in excel so I could write down food and calories to keep a running total. Yesterday's total calories............1465. 

I'm trying to keep it around 1450 so that's pretty close I guess.....a hershey kiss.....it was Saturday! OK?

Just wanted to explain my formula. All my coworkers have been doing the Calorie Queens diet with great success. You just multiply your goal weight times 12 calories and that's your max for the day. If you have a greater amount of weight to lose start out with a higher goal weight and when you reach that, adjust downward to your next goal. 

I am also trying to eat healthier. Breakfast every morning will be maple/brown sugar instant oatmeal with 2 T. flax seed meal....you can get it at the grocery. It does all sorts of great things for women...my age.   Not to mention this breakfast is under 300 calories and has 7 gr. of fiber, 2500 mg of omega-3, and tons of vitamins. 

Here is my treadmill exercise  for yesterday. OK....I don't have a treadmill...I just danced like no one was watching. Thanks for that advice UM. Have a great Sunday everyone!!!!


----------



## pixie dust 112

UtahMama said:
			
		

> does poutine have carbs? LOL!!! I had to google that too..it's some gravy covered french fries dish....NOT the thing I THOUGHT it was! ((never mind))
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> That's why I had to google.  I thought no way did she post that!


----------



## pixie dust 112

Happy Sunday everyone!  I'm off to weigh myself and start a journal.  I'll try not to get on the scale again until Friday for the big weigh in!


----------



## monymony3471

So, glad that poutine thing was cleared up.     

Sometime today I will walk the tread mill.  Yes, I will.


----------



## eeyore45

today is a new day.

*Haley*, thanks for posting your food diary, it may not show, but it matters to me!!  It motivates me!!  I'm not good at that diary thing, esp when it comes to food...  oh, and I find that I LOVE Hostess snack items, and dislike most of the Lil Debbie snack items - so I only buy Lil Debbie!!!  I also buy the microwave popcorn - not that its particularly "lite" but "lite - r than most.... so when I'm desperate for the crunch, I do the popcorn thing!! 

 at sex comment - I remember going on the WW online message board forum, and that question always came up!!! (there's a formula for points and exercise gives you more points!!!   )  

Well I only managed 70 ounces of water yesterday, much more than the whole week before combined I might add!!  and I wasnt running to the potty every 5 min!!   

I ate... 1 bowl of homemade chicken rice soup (went to church yesterday we worked on a Linus Blanket project, and knitting scarves for kids - so I have FOUND something to do with my HANDS besides put food in my mouth!!   )  (oh, but I still cant pearl right!!!   )

but I ate 2 pieces of banana nut bread - wait, make that one - they cut them in half I got one for me, one for dd, she didnt like it, so of course I ate her half   

I made meatloaf patties with lean ground beef, but havent check the caloric count of them...


----------



## eeyore45

MORNING EXERCISE...

1.  tell me how that arm behind you raise and slowly come together is - do 25 more NOW!!  (for the first week you may sit at your computer, but eventually you can stand and do this one!!)

2.  How about some waist wittlers?  Stand tall - feet apart (shoulder width_ Now raise your right hand, Left hand on your hip - do not put pressure on your hip - again we want small slow movements... SLOWLY bend towards left (I'm thinking of a clock hand straight up at 12, bend towards 11)..  The secret to this move is slowly to 11 and slowly up to 12 - make sure that hand reaches way up high.. bend your knees slightly (as in dont lock up your knees!!) You should work up to doing 100 on each side - aim for 50  this week!!

These two exercises are amazing - I really see results, and feel the results - Hope you try them!!


----------



## LBelle

Good Morning to all!!!


Seems like this thread is off to a hopping start!! So many great people, so much helpful advice and most importantly....lots of love and support!!! Oh...and NO MORE POUTINE LISA!!!(that's me, by the way!! )

Anyhoo....I'll be doing the groceries today and here's another little Body for Life thing that I found (somewhat) helpful....85% of your grocery cart items should only come from the PERIMETER OF THE STORE!!! That's where you always find your: fresh fruits and veggies, meat, dairy and bakery items. When I follow this faithfully I tell ya, there's not a whole lot that I can find in my home that's 'bad' for me to eat!!! Trouble is, and I'm sure most of us are in the same boat, my 21, 18 and 10 year old sons DID NOT appreciate my sudden switch of avoiding the processed, junk food, sugary cereal and pop aisles!!! All my caring-mom preaching was, for some odd reason, lost on them!! Oh well....so I can't totally avoid the 'evil middle, BUT I am MUCH more aware and it's quite a big help!!!

Oh and a (George) Forman Grill is the cat's behind for grilling meat without the fat!!! I do boneless, skinless chicken breasts on it several times a week.....used in Chicken Caesar salad, whole wheat pita pockets, well, sooo many things actually!!! Great investment!

I'll report later on how well I did today with the grocery order!!!


----------



## Minnie_Moo

I have a recipe for an Oriental chicken salad that has a great marinade. The salad isn't exactly low cal (due to the homemade salad dressing), but the chicken is great and I cook it on my George Foreman grill. It is good plain or in a salad with honey mustard dressing, green pepper, bean sprouts and chow mein noodles. Some people like to put Mandarin oranges on this salad.

The marinade calls for four parts orange juice to one part soy sauce and a bit of diced garlic. Mix in a ziploc bag, add boneless chicken breasts and marinate in the fridge for an hour or two before grilling.


----------



## LBelle

Minnie_Moo said:
			
		

> I have a recipe for an Oriental chicken salad that has a great marinade. The salad isn't exactly low cal (due to the homemade salad dressing), but the chicken is great and I cook it on my George Foreman grill. It is good plain or in a salad with honey mustard dressing, green pepper, bean sprouts and chow mein noodles. Some people like to put Mandarin oranges on this salad.
> 
> The marinade calls for four parts orange juice to one part soy sauce and a bit of diced garlic. Mix in a ziploc bag, add boneless chicken breasts and marinate in the fridge for an hour or two before grilling.


 
Sounds YUMMY!!!!!  I'll be trying this one ASAP!!!


----------



## monymony3471

Hi  

Ok, I start tomorrow.  I plan  to wake up a little early and do the tread mill to start my day.

I have lots of SB recipes that we like here.
I make chilli, ham roll ups, shish kabobs, soy chicken, eggplant lasangna, mushroom american beef patties, and chop suey for phase 2. (to name a few)

Hope everyone has a successful week.  If I can lose a few pounds before my disney trip, I'll be happy.  I know the tread mill will get me in shape for walking the parks.

The weigh in is Friday?


----------



## LBelle

monymony3471 said:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> Ok, I start tomorrow. I plan to wake up a little early and do the tread mill to start my day.
> 
> I have lots of SB recipes that we like here.
> I make chilli, ham roll ups, shish kabobs, soy chicken, eggplant lasangna, mushroom american beef patties, and chop suey for phase 2. (to name a few)
> 
> Hope everyone has a successful week. If I can lose a few pounds before my disney trip, I'll be happy. I know the tread mill will get me in shape for walking the parks.
> 
> The weigh in is Friday?


 
Sounds like a good plan!!

Yep...Friday is the Big Day!!!!!


----------



## Minnie

Hey there everyone!

Tomorrow is my big day of restarting SBD (ph1). For those SBD among us my fave breakfast tip is to have the breakfast quiche made ahead and ready to go. There is a spinich quiche recipe in the book but since veggies are my enemy I don't use it.

Here is mine:

Turkey bacon or turkey sausage fully cooked & crumbled
eggs or egg beaters
low fat cheese
ff half/half or skim milk

Mix all ingredients well and then pour into a pan or into muffin tins or mini-muffin tins and bake at a 350 degree oven.

I put these into serving size individual baggies and then freeze. Microwaves great and is a quick morning breakfast that is Ph1 friendly.

I'm in the middle of making a batch right now. I love the grilled ahead chicken breast idea and will try to get to that this week. For now I have lf ham/cheese rollups planned for lunch.


----------



## monymony3471

*Minnie:*  that's really a great Idea with the making of the muffin size quiches.  
I usually just scramble together peppers, mushrooms, with eggbeaters and cheese.  I don't mind the tomatoe juice.  

cheese sticks are my life savers for snacks  and the dannon carb control vanilla yogurt.

Lunch is always salad with chicken.  I can boil it or pan fry with olive oil.  (the chicken)

Dinner I try to be creative and vary our meals.

*eeyore45:*  can you explain that exercise to me again.  I am not understanding it and my arms could use all the help they can get.  

*Lexmelinda: *  You have the perfect line there, 





> I just danced like no one was watching.



There's a great tag for you!!!!!


----------



## lexmelinda

More dancing tomorrow, baby!! It's my day off....Jamie put some new awesome speakers on the computer so me and the B-52s will be here in our own private Idaho. If you see me post remind me to step away from the computer and keep dancing.

Today's calorie count........drum roll, please............1360!

See ya tomorrow!


----------



## LBelle

lexmelinda said:
			
		

> More dancing tomorrow, baby!! It's my day off....Jamie put some new awesome speakers on the computer so me and the B-52s will be here in our own private Idaho. If you see me post remind me to step away from the computer and keep dancing.
> 
> *Today's calorie count........drum roll, please............1360!*
> 
> See ya tomorrow!


----------



## celerystalker

Hey everyone. I'm joining in. 
I need to lose a lot more than most of you - like I could survive if I lost 200 pounds. 
Ha. 
So I'm just going to start trying again to eat healthy instead of whatever I want. 
Today I had a bowl of cereal for breakfast, a bowl of cereal for dinner and 4 small pieces of frozen pizza. 
plus lots of water and low sugar cranberry juice. 
I wanted more pizza, but we had a kid over and he ate 7 pieces on his own. 
They were small, after all. 

This next week should be interesting for me. I'm severly broke and about to go out of town. 
I'm going to try the ramen noodle/soup diet. 
Ha. 
Plus whatever Hampton Inn has for free in the mornings.


----------



## pixie dust 112

celerystalker said:
			
		

> Hey everyone. I'm joining in.
> I need to lose a lot more than most of you - like I could survive if I lost 200 pounds.
> Ha.
> So I'm just going to start trying again to eat healthy instead of whatever I want.
> Today I had a bowl of cereal for breakfast, a bowl of cereal for dinner and 4 small pieces of frozen pizza.
> plus lots of water and low sugar cranberry juice.
> I wanted more pizza, but we had a kid over and he ate 7 pieces on his own.
> They were small, after all.
> 
> This next week should be interesting for me. I'm severly broke and about to go out of town.
> I'm going to try the ramen noodle/soup diet.
> Ha.
> Plus whatever Hampton Inn has for free in the mornings.



Welcome...we'll just take it one pound at a time!


----------



## UtahMama

Yayyyy! Celery is here! 

I really like the 85% of our grocerys should be from the perimeter of the store tip! I think I "learnt" that in WW once or twice!

You are not going to believe this...but I'm not HUNGRY! Not one bit! I have learned that Protein keeps you full alot longer, but I am loving not having physical hunger. I did suffer from "head-hunger" last night during a time of stress. I actually thought I wanted CANDY! (I cant eat candy, FYI) So I was briefly a basket case! 

Love the Cosco HUMMUS, I know I said that already! I have to have veggies at the ready in the fridge. Just in case!

I'm sore from yesterday's 100 arm raises (overachiever) but I'm doing more today. I need bum excercises. Squats? Lunges? I need to focus on my danger zone but the rest of this package needs help!







OH, and water sucks! (havent gotten Crystal Lite yet...)


((slosh, slosh, slosh))


----------



## celerystalker

Since you guys like hummus so much, you might like one of my tricks. I like tuna, but I don't like it by itself. Mayo is of the devil (if you're trying to be healthy), so I resorted to hummus last year to give it a bit of moisture and some flavor. 
Yum!
To me anyway. 
And McCormick makes pesto seasoning - basil, oregano and some other stuff in the spice aisle - 
It's even better with that added! 
I think I'm going to have some now. 
Minus the hummus, cuz I don't have any right now. 
So maybe a TAD bit of mayo. 
Just a little.


----------



## aries1980

LBelle said:
			
		

> Have sex, of course!!!!!!




LOL     Well I guess I'll tell Dh he needs to be more readliy available then the junk food!!!!


----------



## UtahMama

celerystalker said:
			
		

> Since you guys like hummus so much, you might like one of my tricks. I like tuna, but I don't like it by itself. Mayo is of the devil (if you're trying to be healthy), so I resorted to hummus last year to give it a bit of moisture and some flavor.
> Yum!
> To me anyway.
> And McCormick makes pesto seasoning - basil, oregano and some other stuff in the spice aisle -
> It's even better with that added!
> I think I'm going to have some now.
> Minus the hummus, cuz I don't have any right now.
> So maybe a TAD bit of mayo.
> Just a little.


I am trying that tomarrow! I HATE fat free mayo or Miracle Whip...I think it's gross. Hummus is SOOO delish! I cant wait to roast pita chips to dip in it. HEY!!! I just thought of something! Isn't there soy based chips????? I'll have to look tomarrow when I go get some flav-a-flav for my water! Have I mentioned I dis like water? LOOK at my signature line. I LOVE my diet Puppies (that's what Norah my 2 yr. old calls it!!!!)


----------



## aries1980

Ok ladies Day One and lets see I started the morning off with a bowl of bananas and cream oatmeal from MR. Quacker of course and forced down a glass of water with it.  I had a glass of grape juice and then Dh and DD went to the park where he tricked me... I told him we had to walk a mile at least I NEEDED to do a mile.  Well I said i think we walked half a mile lets turn around and go back he pushed me to go just a little further there should be a marker somwhere around here that tells us how far.... park bench after park bench... theres no marker hunnie lets turn around (FYI-looked like rain the whole time, and I've got a two yr old in a stroller) Finally the MILE MARKER sign and what did it say *1.8 miles* and then he said now you can turn around and walk back.  So I walked *3.6 miles*    YEAH ME!!!!  SO after that I knew we had to have lunch even though I wasnt hungry I have to eat three meals a day so... I needed to go to Cosco and Pick up my soy beans aka edaname (so good) and the 100 calorie packs of snacks, plus the new weight watchers cookbook for some insight.  So DH and DD and I end up at Ruby Tuesdays.  Well I was really good there I had the salad bar and only picked a few fries from DD's plate and I had grilled chicken on wheat roll which I only ate about half of because I filled up on salad and veggies from the salad bar.  Drank some more water and then off to Costco.  Ok now after that long excursion and the hunt for Edname beans (soooooo goood i tell you) we got them and off to home we go. Drop off the Dh and DD and went out with a friend to AC Moore and did a little scrapbook shopping.  Went home and ate roasted chicken a very small potato, corn, and big glass of water.  So now I'm writing to all of you and will try to drink the rest of my water tonight before bed.

Oh yea I think I did those arm exercise thingy's too but not really sure if i did them right LOL 

Lots of Luck and Love ladies


----------



## TwinkieMama

Hello!!!  Mean(ish) Twinkie checking in.

Welcome to everyone I haven't said hi to yet.  I am so excited to have you all along on this journey.   

Sandy- what you posted earlier really spoke to me...    glad you are here.

Ok and now for the checkin:

Yesterday I kept my commitment to you all.
I drank 64 oz of water (a huge increase from zero!!!).
I exercised for 40 minutes... I did a dance video with my kids. I held the 25lb one so it was like weight training too. 
I was super awesome in the eating category. I ate 3 meals and 2 snacks... all with at least one slice of turkey for protein. Under 900 calories for the day...  .... but I was snapish. And irritable. And had a terrible headache (my 2 liter a day diet coke habit).

Today:
I  will have had 64 oz of water by bedtime (still working on it!)
No exercise.   
Total calorie intake will be about 1300.  
I babysat for a while this afternoon and took the kids to Wendy's and while I was there at a kid meal size french fry. It was good but 290 calories  good thing I didn't have a biggie fry... that is 609!!!
I ate alot of protein today and right now I feel full and content.  I woke up feeling good (no headache! no irritablility) and I have been nice all day.   

Ok my commitment for tomorrow:
I will exercise for at least 30 minutes.
I will drink at least 70 oz of water.
I will continue to keep my food journal and count calories with a target of under 1400 while not being a mean mama.


----------



## nsalz

OK everyone...I'm joining...I just read the first page and skipped to the last to say I'm in....low and behold I see my sis, pixiedust joined also a few posts before me.  Must be family ESP.  Anyway, tomorrow is Monday...a good time to start.  I am going with UTAH MAMA and starting with a goal of 30 pounds in six months.  Need to lose about 50, but that would be a great goal and realistic.  

Yeah...I am so excited!!!  Go team!


----------



## UtahMama

I did an egg for breakfast 

beef and lentil soup (from my HUGE pot I made the other day...very filling!) for lunch

3 m&m's  uh-0ohhhh! It's ok, they were yellow! Dont judge.

A hunk of beef Jerky

veggies DUNKED in mass amounts of hummus

about 1 and a half C steamed broccoli with lowfat cheese. After eating the cheese off, I sprayed the naked broccoli with I Can't Believe it's Fabio Spray/ but I wasnt hungry so it was hard to get down.

3 glasses of water!!!!!! Which is 3 more than normal...baby steps


Danced to the Best of ABBA, think I pulled something, though!

My church has a FREE aerobics class M, W, F (1 and a half hours)!!!! FREE   
Pretty sure it's a SIGN to get my fat bum over there! I just need to bring myself and a mat. It's by a professional, so I'd be an IDIOT not to! oh....FREE babysitting...Ka-CHOW!!! Which is great for many reasons, impending snow being up there in my list of reasons.

I CAN NOT BE LAZY!!!!


----------



## pixie dust 112

nsalz said:
			
		

> OK everyone...I'm joining...I just read the first page and skipped to the last to say I'm in....low and behold I see my sis, pixiedust joined also a few posts before me.  Must be family ESP.  Anyway, tomorrow is Monday...a good time to start.  I am going with UTAH MAMA and starting with a goal of 30 pounds in six months.  Need to lose about 50, but that would be a great goal and realistic.
> 
> Yeah...I am so excited!!!  Go team!



Hi Sis!


----------



## hinsok1

I have really enjoyed reading this!  I love the idea of being accountable to others in a similar situation . . . . 

Lisa - definately want to hear more about Body for Life . . . I bought the book, but have not been able to get on track.  I was hitting the gym for awhile, but fell off the wagon over the summer when the kids had so many activities.  Last week I made it there two times . . . 50 min on the Elliptic, then 35 min the next day with 35 min of weights . . . Looking for four times this week.  One down so far . ..   

ok food journal for the day . . . 

2 tbs chunky peanut butter
1 white toast (I know whole grain is better . . . but none in the house!)
6 oz skim milk

1 flour tortilla
mexican cheese
8 oz ginger ale

popcorn with margarine

piece of ham
3/4 cup potato soup
1 cub broccoli

protein drink 

1630 cal

This is the part I hate . . . Calarie wise, I did ok today . . . But it is now 10pm and I am hungry . . . and I know I didn't eat the most well rounded meals . . . suggestions please!  I hate veggies and fruit . . . or at least I don't crave them.  Need items that are VERY easy to prepare and don't spoil quickly in my fridge!  Everytime I say I'm going to eat better I buy a bunch of stuff then throw it out two week later . . . . 

I also have a husband that can eat and eat and doesn't gain any weight and can actually forget that we have oreos in the house!!!  He will also only eat corn, carrots, and beans for veggies. . . . And he thinks potatos are veggies!  

Thank you for all the great ideas, now that I am caught up reading, I hope to be here more often!


----------



## monymony3471

I will post my progress as my day goes on, keeps me more in check.

Just did 33 minutes on the tread mill.  I walked 2 miles, (well I ran some, speed walked some, and mostly a good steady pace walking).  It says: I burnded 293 calories, and 92 fat calories.  My pulse was 132 at the end.  A good cardio rate (for my age).

This should jump my metabolism to the moon right?

Hope so.  

I plan to eat scrambled eggs western style with black beans and ff cheese.

I'll check back after lunch.

The ladies who posted before me:

GREAT JOB!  KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK.  THANKS FOR DOING THIS AS A GROUP.


----------



## crazy4dizney

O.k.  been lurking over the weekend and now need to start.  I lost 30 lbs. last year , maintained untill this past summer , 10 lbs found me again...allright down 20 but ,  need to lose at least 30 more...

Doing WW, it the only one I can stick to ...   Well most of the time.  

What is really motivating me right now is my up coming trip to the world...
I want to lose 15 lbs. before my trip.  I hope I can hang in there....Dont have to much time before we go.   


Well, good luck to everyone...


----------



## UtahMama

Hey new girls!
Welcome!

I am a HAPPY camper! I wont prematurly post my leetle wt. loss until friday when we ALL weigh ourselves and get praised (OR 50 lashings with a wet noodle!!!)


South Beach is WORKING fabulously. Last night I'd kill for a big soft pretzel...even though I wasnt hungry at ALL. In fact I'm full all day with the mostly protein. Just a craving. And since I really want one at WDW using a free snack credit, I'll just eat a veggie...and SMILE!

free aerobics class!!! with free babysitting!!!! BOO YAA!


----------



## lexmelinda

Dancing to "You Sexy Thing" while I clean house....thinking about you guys!


----------



## monymony3471

As long as no one's looking right Lexy?  (Even the smily is getting a workout!)


----------



## LBelle

Hello!!!


Well girls....today is the day I get myself back on the wagon full out!!!

Had a Myoplex protein shake for breakfast, took my vitamins and supplement and have had quite a bit of water already!!

The treadmill is going to see some action today!!!  I'll throw on my home-made 'Chick CD' and will stay on until the whole CD is done!!!

It's a bit past when I should have eaten something again so off I go!!

Will post later!!

PS - Today is cardio, tomorrow therefore will be weight training!!!  THAT is the VERY BEST THING TO DO!!!!


----------



## TwinkieMama

HEY! just wanted you gals to know that I check in here all day to read your posts...

you are the wind beneath my wings yada yada yada


I had a dance party today with my kidcakes... broke out the 80s music!


----------



## eeyore45

Everyone posting is very motivating - thank you.

Thanks for posting food journals, and recipes - love the hummas w/ Tuna!! I'm trying to wean off of miracle/mayo - but I've been eating a lot of cole slaw (i have very few veggies I'll eat!)

Last night, I fell off the wagon - and no excercise - dh brought home chinese   I forced myself, with every bite knowing Chinese food adds 3# - truly a scientific study was done - I bought the book... its where I found a fabulous recipe for pork tenderloin!! 

I have been drinking app 100 oz of water - or until I pee clear!!!   that was an indicator the nutritionist I once had told us about how much water to drink!! 

WELCOME WELCOME to everyone!!!

 celery I wanted to add something, or comment, but *I* forgot now!! oops   

Working in the computer lab trying to teach the students (6,7 8 graders) to use iphoto!!!  BUT do you think the school that i've taught in for 10 years would give me a password for THIS year???   eesh!!  Today I emailed the superintendent... hopefully I'll have a password by the end of next year!!


----------



## aries1980

Afternoon Ladies!!!

Well I woke up this morning and said ok day2 lets go!! Got outta bed ran some errands and then had breakfast:

special k ceral with 2/3 cup of skim milk (Dairy yeah!) and a half of banana

and then since it looks like its going to pour here i quickly pack me and DD up and off to the park for my walk with I said goal wise i would do a mile a day!!

BOO YA  Did another *3.6 miles* like yesterday and it was a breeze it took me a total of 27 mins.  I think it goes by much faster then the treadmill dont know what i am going to do when it gets colder. Came home and had a light lunch 

(everythinkg is sliced thin) so I had 1/2 oz of the following: chicken, munster cheese, and genoa salami.  I rolled them up and had two little rollups with a granny smith apple.  Im working on my bottle of water which is 24 oz ill finsih by 3 i promise and refill for the second on to be done by dinner! and then the other half after dinner!

Ok im going to make a snack with a slice of bread and peanut butter

so the calorie count so far for the day is 560 so dinner and afternoon snack i've got some more calorie stuff to spare.

Well talk to later ladies!!


----------



## UtahMama

I EXCERCISED!!!!!! ...........I KNOW!!!

I told you it was a free class, right???? 
It totally ROCKS! I cannot tell you how much fun it was! It's 3 days a week of bum-kicking cardio and hand weights ETC. By "ETC", I mean Pilates Ball, pilates ring, jump rope, step-thingy. That's all more to come. Today was cardio and hand wts.. I am DED!

Last night I did end up getting in my total of 8- 12 oz. glasses of water. I TRICKED myself by using my fancy goblet with crushed ice...(it was STILL only water though!)


TODAY, I drank at least 32 oz. during aerobics alone...I ROCK! I just wanted to share because that is TWO habits I needed for success. Exercise and water. I am proud!


----------



## aries1980

AWESOME JOB UM!!  You go Girl!!   

Keep up the Good Work!!!


----------



## UtahMama

Our Numbers are HUGE! I wont EVEN name the whole list...Hopefully we'll all stick to it!

       

Cuz you are the wind beneath my wings... (I JUST thought of that on my own out of the clear blue sky!)   


Now, go drink some water!


----------



## Minnie

This thread is totally awesome - so up beat   

B - Turkey sausage quiche (bottle diet dew)
L - Grilled chicken and salad (can diet dew)

I bought a bottle of flavored carbonated water - does that count as part of the water   

D - I put a turkey roast/veggies in the crockpot to have this evening before DS's chior concert. I also have a major assignment due today for my class. Arrrrrgh likely no time for exercise


----------



## aries1980

As promised I finished my water an hour earlier then expected so off to refill and finsih the second half of my water intact by bedtime now!!


*Um* since our numbers are growing we should have a mascot for this thread!!  How many of us are there because I just started to make a little something for everyone and wasnt going to get addy untill they are done but would like to know a count and ill keep making more until i get everyone.


----------



## spongemommie05

Count me in!!!! i am already supposed to be losing 20 pds( it's either loose weight or have surgery on my back this will make my 7th surgery 4 c-sections, gall bladder and hysterectomy.) You think i could do it  with just that as a deterent  but i have no strenghth to do it, i just would like to maintain a healthy weight so that my post partum c-sections scar will be happy with me and also my 4 herniated disk in my back (i do not want surgery) i am pathetic   i have a gym membership but have gone #3  (umamma) get a memebership and we can go together!!!! i have a very picky body i have had 4 c-sections and have not felt my abs in some time
I am allergic to all fruits except apples
i like some vegtables
i hate all fish
and my problem is i don't eat ! sometimes i never eat breakfast and hardly eat lunch, and by dinner time i am too exhausted to eat so i wait till my kids go to bed and then i eat which is about 10 which i know and have been told don't eat after that ! does anybody have any suggestions or helpful advice for me
i feel like i am a lost cause. a lil info about me 
my current size is about a 20-22 could wear a 18 but it hurts. probably would be my size if i could do some situps and flatten my tummy. (post baby *5kids * weight   )


----------



## aries1980

Welcome spongemommie.  and i here you on the whole not eating all day.  i do the same thing.  But the last two days I have forced myself to eat the three meals and snacks and I actually feel more motivated in doing things then the days I havent eaten at all or just one meal. Good Luck!! and eat something right now!!


----------



## spongemommie05

aries1980 said:
			
		

> Welcome spongemommie.  and i here you on the whole not eating all day.  i do the same thing.  But the last two days I have forced myself to eat the three meals and snacks and I actually feel more motivated in doing things then the days I havent eaten at all or just one meal. Good Luck!! and eat something right now!!


 Thanks for the welcome and i am going to go do just that ,,lunch I will eat i will eat (my new montra)


----------



## monymony3471

spongemommie05 said:
			
		

> Count me in!!!! i am already supposed to be losing 20 pds( it's either loose weight or have surgery on my back this will make my 7th surgery 4 c-sections, gall bladder and hysterectomy.) You think i could do it  with just that as a deterent  but i have no strenghth to do it, i just would like to maintain a healthy weight so that my post partum c-sections scar will be happy with me and also my 4 herniated disk in my back (i do not want surgery) i am pathetic   i have a gym membership but have gone #3  (umamma) get a memebership and we can go together!!!! i have a very picky body i have had 4 c-sections and have not felt my abs in some time
> I am allergic to all fruits except apples
> i like some vegtables
> i hate all fish
> and my problem is i don't eat ! sometimes i never eat breakfast and hardly eat lunch, and by dinner time i am too exhausted to eat so i wait till my kids go to bed and then i eat which is about 10 which i know and have been told don't eat after that ! does anybody have any suggestions or helpful advice for me
> i feel like i am a lost cause. a lil info about me
> my current size is about a 20-22 could wear a 18 but it hurts. probably would be my size if i could do some situps and flatten my tummy. (post baby *5kids * weight   )



You can try just eating 6 very small portions throughout the day. Spacing them out some and not trying to eat 3 full meals.


----------



## monymony3471

This is the hardest part of the day for me.  I want to eat, and snack and eat some more.

I have had lots of water already. 8 glasses.  Maybe I'll have a glass of diet coke (sorry um, that's all I have it was free last week at the grocery store)with crushed ice, so I think I'm eating.

Lunch was chicken on a salad.  I like to make my own dressing.  I found good seasoning packets work well on the SB plan.  I just added olive oil and Balsamic vinegar and it tastes very good.  Low carbs and only 1 gram of sugar in the packet.  I'm usually a ranch girl, but I can't stomach the mayo anymore.  That's a good thing right?

So, I boiled my chicken breasts for the salad, I cook for two.  When I do this so does DH.  He has no choice, he doesn't cook.  I used the chicken stock and made a very good veggie soup. That's for dinner with the rest of the chicken we didn't eat at lunch and maybe steamed vegetables.

Are you other SBer's using your beans?  Drinking your milk?

I even took a multi vitamin today.  Hardly ever do that.

Just sharing here has settled my cravings.  Whoa.


----------



## Shelby5514

Hey ALL!


I'm jumping on board with y'all.  I've been watching what I eat for the last 2 months and have successfully lost 7 pounds.  2 years ago I did Atkins and lost about 30 and while I've been able to keep it off, Atkins is NOT a healthy diet for me.  This is my typical day.

Breakfast:
1 cup Kashi Cinnamon Squares cereal
1/2 cup skim milk
1 small-medium banana

Mid-morning snack:
1 cup cottage cheese
1 medium apple

Lunch:
2 slices whole wheat bread
6 oz. lean meat (turkey/chicken/ham)
2 large leaves of romaine lettuce
1 slice tomato
1 tsp light mayo
1 stick string cheese
6 triscuits
1 diet pepsi

Dinner:
6 oz. chicken breast
1 cup green veggies (broccoli/green beans/peas)
1/2 cup cooked brown rice

Dessert:
1 medium apple with cinnamon

WATER:
20 oz. water between 6-10 am
20 oz. water between 10-2 pm
20 oz. water between 2-6 pm
20 oz. water between 6-10pm

EXERCISE:

30 minutes (minimum) on the treadmill or outside everyday
Tuesday: Upper body weight training & Abs
Thursday: Legs and Arms weight training & Abs


My DH is training for a body building contest in July 07 so he has been a great "partner" to work out with and keep me motivated.  (Plus I get the added bonus of getting advice from his trainer for free!)

If your looking for a website to track what you are eating try fitday.com  We've both used it for the last few months and find it very helpful.  They have a ton of food pre-loaded to choose or you can enter your own items.  You can also track your exercise there as well.  Check it out.


----------



## Minnie

monymony3471 said:
			
		

> Are you other SBer's using your beans?



The only possible way that I can get beans down is by making the chocolate black bean cake. Thanks for the reminder I need to get one of those made


----------



## UtahMama

Spongie!!!! SOOO happy to have you! (She's my real life friend, in case you wonder why I'm so chatty with her  ) 

Do you eat off your kids plates blindly like I do? That's one habbit I am gonna break!!! Did you just laugh and say, "They dont LEAVE anything for me to pick at!" LOL  

So I'm no nutritionist, but you need to eat. Whatever you think is best for your body (the 3 meals, 2 snacks thing or every 2 hours thing???) I think that'll be a big improvement. And join me at the free church aerobics class 3x a week...I think that's about it. BUT we've pretty much all agreed NOT to eat after 7:00 (or was it 7:30) at all! SO, eat at 6:55! J/K! (but I betcha I WILL!)
Unless you work some funky hours at your jobs.


*TO EVERYONE IN GENERAL ...NO ONE IN PARTICULAR: (because I'll totally accidentally leave someone out!)* 

I'm making a DISappearing Peeps LIST... I'll update it accordingly. I cant wait to meet the new people I dont know! WELCOME guys!!!

WE DO NEED A MASCOT, though. Disney-ish? A carb?(Just kidding! It's Petey-Pretzel! lol!) I had thought of someone like Plutopants the Viking Pluto but NOT him...he's the Maestrom thread mascot. What about Minnie becasue it ryhmes with skinny? And she's technically a 'protein" (I KILL myself!)   ????

FRIDAY is weigh IN!!!!!


----------



## lexmelinda

UtahMama said:
			
		

> WE DO NEED A MASCOT, though. Disney-ish? A carb?(Just kidding! It's Petey-Pretzel! lol!) I had thought of someone like Plutopants the Viking Pluto but NOT him...he's the Maestrom thread mascot. What about Minnie becasue it ryhmes with skinny? And she's technically a 'protein" (I KILL myself!)   ????


 You kill me, too, UM....a protein.....now that's funny!!  

Found a couple of cute Skinnie Minnie graphics but are we talking about a real mascot like Plutopants? That would be great too. Going out to dinner for a birthday celebration tonight. This will be the true test.....


----------



## UtahMama

lexmelinda said:
			
		

> You kill me, too, UM....a protein.....now that's funny!!
> 
> Found a couple of cute Skinnie Minnie graphics but are we talking about a real mascot like Plutopants? That would be great too. Going out to dinner for a birthday celebration tonight. This will be the true test.....


How about both? I have a minnie plush (like5 of them) so ANY minnie would be cool. I really like that pink one, Lex. I think I even have the pin of that!That's what we collected in Sept. was Minnie Pins. I have quite a stash!  *Skinny Minnie - Technically she's a protein!!!!!*


----------



## spongemommie05

Umama,   well  i did eat lunch today and guess what i am not exhausted like i normally am at this time , and yes   i did laugh when you said They don't leave me anything yea my kids Lolo gets to it first,,,  i mostly eat bits and crumbs of mayson's but he is hoarding all his food lately (growth spurt)  i will be there at aerobics with ya so i am gonna try to make that my weight loss goal
1> eat eat eat
2> go to aerobics
3> do not eat after 7:30 HAHA i will try
4> try not to watch cars 15 times in a day (thanks Cam Cam) i just thought that was funny but for some reason he likes me to sit and watch it and i do because i love it. (get up and move) if we weigh in on friday i guess i need to go buy a scale...   mASCOTS::: i think our mascot should be Dory off of nemo because we probably all feel ditzy like her when it comes to our weight, but she is very persistent when she remembers (sorry mayson has finding nemo toy walking around with it,  (Just keep slimming just keep slimming )   

Good Luck to all and may the strenghth be with you


----------



## eeyore45

I need to do exercise!!

Got my water... I bought a container of water that holds 64oz  I keep in fridge and drink 2 of 'em through the day (mostly after school!)  Carbonated flavored water can count, as long as it has no artificial sweetners, so sorry UTM that Diet Pepsi has caffeine AND artificial sweetners, so the nutritionist says you have to add that much water (preferably with lemon) to flush out those toxins!! (That was so hard for me to do, I gave up the diet pepsi   )

Breakfast - Now believe it or not dh fixed me french toast!! He has never made me breakfast during the work week (weekends he makes homemade scones! not always...) but we're both working on losing a lil - so not sure what was up with the homemade french toast!!   
Lunch - had meat, flank steak I think..
Snack carrots.

Dinner - maybe just soup. (DH isnt coming home, so my bad is not fixing a meal.)

I HATE veggies.  HATE HATE veggies.  I can eat carrots, and cole slaw.  maybe a few green beans, and aspargus... that's it.  

Baby steps.  MUST do something... 

Thanks for listening.

 UTM   You joined a class!!  THAT will definately show a thinner you!!! Shelby and Aries - WTG Thanks for posting - keep on keepin on... 

WELCOME to the newbie posters!!!


----------



## eeyore45

UtahMama said:
			
		

> How about both? I have a minnie plush (like5 of them) so ANY minnie would be cool. I really like that pink one, Lex. I think I even have the pin of that!That's what we collected in Sept. was Minnie Pins. I have quite a stash!  *Skinny Minnie - Technically she's a protein!!!!!*




I like that!!  And when we were in Disney in Sept someone gave us a Princess Minnie   It just appeared in our room!!  Maybe now I know why!!


----------



## UtahMama

eeyore45 said:
			
		

> I need to do exercise!!
> 
> Got my water... I bought a container of water that holds 64oz  I keep in fridge and drink 2 of 'em through the day (mostly after school!)  Carbonated flavored water can count, as long as it has no artificial sweetners, so sorry UTM that Diet Pepsi has caffeine AND artificial sweetners, so the nutritionist says you have to add that much water (preferably with lemon) to flush out those toxins!! (That was so hard for me to do, I gave up the diet pepsi   )
> 
> Breakfast - Now believe it or not dh fixed me french toast!! He has never made me breakfast during the work week (weekends he makes homemade scones! not always...) but we're both working on losing a lil - so not sure what was up with the homemade french toast!!
> Lunch - had meat, flank steak I think..
> Snack carrots.
> 
> Dinner - maybe just soup. (DH isnt coming home, so my bad is not fixing a meal.)
> 
> I HATE veggies.  HATE HATE veggies.  I can eat carrots, and cole slaw.  maybe a few green beans, and aspargus... that's it.
> 
> Baby steps.  MUST do something...
> 
> Thanks for listening.
> 
> UTM   You joined a class!!  THAT will definately show a thinner you!!! Shelby and Aries - WTG Thanks for posting - keep on keepin on...
> 
> WELCOME to the newbie posters!!!


My body might shut down if I turn off it's life force=diet Puppies! LOL

BUT, the water thing I thought was going to be my biggest hurdle, isn't! I havent even been able to go get Crystal Lite even. Or, lemon. 

Sounds like you are doing a lovely job! Keep it Up!!!  You are my water hero! At least all the veggies you like are really healthy ones!


----------



## UtahMama

spongemommie05 said:
			
		

> Umama,   well  i did eat lunch today and guess what i am not exhausted like i normally am at this time , and yes   i did laugh when you said They don't leave me anything yea my kids Lolo gets to it first,,,  i mostly eat bits and crumbs of mayson's but he is hoarding all his food lately (growth spurt)  i will be there at aerobics with ya so i am gonna try to make that my weight loss goal
> 1> eat eat eat
> 2> go to aerobics
> 3> do not eat after 7:30 HAHA i will try
> 4> try not to watch cars 15 times in a day (thanks Cam Cam) i just thought that was funny but for some reason he likes me to sit and watch it and i do because i love it. (get up and move) if we weigh in on friday i guess i need to go buy a scale...   mASCOTS::: i think our mascot should be Dory off of nemo because we probably all feel ditzy like her when it comes to our weight, but she is very persistent when she remembers (sorry mayson has finding nemo toy walking around with it,  (Just keep slimming just keep slimming )
> 
> Good Luck to all and may the strenghth be with you


GOOD! *I'M COUNTING ON YOU!!!!!! *  j/k! It's a date! Norah literally thought all those women were there for HER! "Here, let mama POP your bubble, sweetie!"


----------



## aries1980

The actually used too are still do make tshirts with this as the logo


----------



## UtahMama

Minnie said:
			
		

> The only possible way that I can get beans down is by making the chocolate black bean cake. Thanks for the reminder I need to get one of those made


WAIT! I want that recipe! Sounds like farty goodness!!! I need more been recipes, even if I cant do some of them till Phase 2. 

Share with the class!


----------



## lexmelinda

UtahMama said:
			
		

> *Skinny Minnie - Technically she's a protein!!!!!*


SOLD!!! That's a great motto! I laugh every time I read it! How should we add the little pink protein?? Put her in our siggies? I can size her down to avatar size and leave her in my photobucket or if anyone is more graphically inclined could cleverly add the motto, that would be cool.


----------



## eeyore45

Bean-O is your friend !!!

 

Thanks for the encouragement Utm!!   

Now, thanks to you diet buddies, I drank more water, jogged in place 8 min (got distracted   ) 
Did my sit ups... found my exercise ball, did more sit ups!!   

Found the Prevention Magazine... was reading and thought "I"VE got to share this with the peeps!!


----------



## pumba

my day was spent in the great outdoors.....hunting......so we started off with breakfast at a diner in the next town over......YUCK......I ate my toast and the two eggs......the sausage was spicey and the home fries were not to my liking either.....so I did not bad ......I had my coffee too but yuck they didnt have splenda .but something in a pink pkg.....very sweet tasting....
I ate two vanilla wafer cookies somewhere in between the first monsoon and the second run of water....have no clue what time it was but my lips were getting numb so I figured I had better eat something fast.....DONT need to be out in the woods with no clue what the heck is going on......I ate my sandwich when we walked down the mt and threw out the crust......for supper not much but an egg mc muffin my style cause I am to tired to cook.....oh well.....tomorrow is another day another diet....


----------



## eeyore45

8 Best Belly Busters from nbc's Biggerst Loser trainers Bob and Kim - their fav moves for flattening your abs - no matter what your fitness level!!

1.  *Get off Balance* anytime you're on an unstable surface-and therefore trying to balance-youre developing your core strength.  I had them pull in their guts and stand o one leg while doing bicep curls to tone their mmiddles!!

2.  *Suck it in* Constantly pull your stomach in to work those transvers abs - the deepest layer of muscle in your core!!  

3.  *Sit and sculpt* Use a stability ball instead of a chair to work your abs all day long!!  

(ok, no to #3, but # 2 is a no brainer - as we are sitting her typing - or reading... *SUCK IT IN!!!*


----------



## eeyore45

4.  *Crunch and twist* reg crunches are great, lift your feet off the ground and make a 90-degree twist from side to side - 3 sets of 20 (more if you can)   

5.  *Get on the ball* Do 5 - 8 minutes of crunches on a stability ball to isolate the transverse abs et el...

6.  *Ride on* Do up to 10 min of bicycle pedaling in the air while you are lying on your back to work your abs!


----------



## eeyore45

*Make like a superhero* "Get on your stomach and lift your arms and legs off the ground like Superman.  Then get up into the plank (with your back straight, feet and hands on floor) and lift one arm and the opposite leg like Spiderman - Heather can hold it for over a minute.  It works your whole core in a circle!"

*Work your back* Many people forget that back strength helps support your abs.  So do some back extensions on a stabillity ball.  I suggest doing as many back extensions as you can do regular crunches"


----------



## eeyore45

Testing....






Ok...


----------



## eeyore45

I know, thread hog... 

I was just remembering Julia&NicksMom has some awesome dis signs she shares - seems to me she created one of Mickey, so I went searching - she makes TShirts designs...






http://s45.photobucket.com/albums/f57/DisneyShirtGallery/


----------



## aries1980

Ok jut had dinner and started the rest of my water for the day. So got the 24o bottle in hand and just finished a big bowl of spilt pea soup about a cup and a half with some homeade croutons on top.. Well my mom figured it out to be about 450 calories and im stuffed.. I still have some calorie in take left for today so maybe some tomato soup cake another piece of fruit and some popcorn!!

Good day!!!


----------



## HaleyB

Happy Day.  So far so good. I am trying to eat more than twice a day... one of my bads is waiting too long to eat.  

Also I must remember to take my thyroid meds!!!!

3/4 cup cereal with rice milk
Yogart (non-fat, no sugar) <--- My favorite 100 calorie snack
3 cups of coffee with 1/4 c of milk (total)
lots of water
Small Apple

A friend of mine gave me a loaf of Amish Friendship bread... but I only had one tiny taste (not good enough to waste the calories/carbs on it)

I am thinking about dinner... I think I will have some fresh spinach with lemon and a multigrain "burger" (Garden Burger, love em).


----------



## UtahMama

eeyore45 said:
			
		

> Testing....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok...


I think it's appropriate and FUN to hog this thread! YOU are so awesome!!! Look at your skinny Minnie! I love her! And the "Courage to Start" Penguins AND Spongemommie's Dory:"Just keep slimming, just keep slimming..." 

 on the mascot. Since Eeyore already has Skinny Minnie in her siggy line will she be fine? Do any of you have a plush MInnie at home? We can take pics of her doing different things??? (It wont be just one, obviously)

I have an Aurora one DD loves and a few more. 


I just put a medium sized plain one by my computer to remind me to come HERE first to see what everyone's doing. I'll take a picture of her covering her eyes on the scale or something!!! Or with a sign that says "NOT the other white meat!"   

I made a BEAUTIFUL grilled chicken salad with balsamic vinegrette dressing. DE lish!  I HAVE to remember NOT to eat past 7pm!!!! So at 6:55 I plan on snackin'!!!


----------



## HaleyB

Oh I also got some exercise in today!!! Not a lot, but I walked for 30 minutes and embarassed my kids by dancing around the school (while cleaning up after the Talent Show practice)


----------



## UtahMama

I am freaking out! See that pink " DISappearing Peeps...a fast pass..etc" in my siggie line? I think the tag fairy keeps messing with me by making it HUGE sometimes and then back small like it is now.    Maybe I need a cookie or something???


----------



## nsalz

Hi everybody...I started today.  Saw this site last night and it seemed to give me a little push.  I have tried all  and I meen ALL diets.  I have decided to simply count my calories.....hopefully that will work.  I have a soft cast on my leg right now, so exercising is difficult.  I am greatful for eeyeore45's
exercises.  Hey I can sit at my computer and suck it in with the best of them.

I have a few calories to spare today....saving them for later incase I want a snack.  On my lunch hour today, I went and loaded up on 100 calorie packs to help me keep track.


----------



## monymony3471

I like the minni and I added her to my siggy.

Dinner has me stuffed.  It's amazing how protein just fills you up.  

Breakfast: western scramble (eggs and veggies and cheese)
am snack: cheese stick with a piece of turkey meat
lunch: salad: romaine lettuce sprinkled with cheese, cukes, chick peas, boiled chicken,and homemade dressing.
pm snack: turkey and swiss cheese
dinner: chicken and veggie soup with black beans and tomatoes, asperagus.

I did 33 mins on the tread mill today.  9 glasses of water (72oz.)

I am stuffed!

As you can tell I love cheese.  This plan allows me to eat it and it works for me.  And later I can have chocolate.  Certain forms of it, but it's chocolate!


----------



## monymony3471

Just a thought.  We could be the skinny minni club.  

I love the title of this thread.  Very clever.  Or we can be proud members of the disappearing Peeps


Or we can add after minni, A fastpass to THIN and make it a link to this thread.

Just random thoughts.  But I love the minni!


----------



## UtahMama

nsalz said:
			
		

> Hi everybody...I started today.  Saw this site last night and it seemed to give me a little push.  I have tried all  and I meen ALL diets.  I have decided to simply count my calories.....hopefully that will work.  I have a soft cast on my leg right now, so exercising is difficult.  I am greatful for eeyeore45's
> exercises.  Hey I can sit at my computer and suck it in with the best of them.
> 
> I have a few calories to spare today....saving them for later incase I want a snack.  On my lunch hour today, I went and loaded up on 100 calorie packs to help me keep track.


YAY! Good for you! DONT quit!  I'm laughing at the computer exercises! If only I could figure a way to power my computer with a tread mill!!!! I would be a skinny minnie in no time!


----------



## pixie dust 112

HaleyB said:
			
		

> Oh I also got some exercise in today!!! Not a lot, but I walked for 30 minutes and embarassed my kids by dancing around the school (while cleaning up after the Talent Show practice)




Wait....you exercised and embarassed your kids at the same time!   You are my idol!!!!


----------



## UtahMama

monymony3471 said:
			
		

> Just a thought.  We could be the skinny minni club.
> 
> I love the title of this thread.  Very clever.  Or we can be proud members of the disappearing Peeps
> 
> 
> Or we can add after minni, A fastpass to THIN and make it a link to this thread.
> 
> Just random thoughts.  But I love the minni!


Thanks! The "DIS appearing Peeps...A fast pass to thin"  was donated by Horsegirl who should be coming around any time now. I plan on adding the minnie to our ribbon and calling people skinny minnie's when they do something successful (?????). I keep asking my husband if I look skinny yet? and he's all,  I can just hear his Homer Simpson voice in his head!

"What should I say? What should I do??? (shoves twix into his mouth) Should I lie and make her happy??? Should I tell her the truth and risk sumpin sumpin???"


----------



## pixie dust 112

nsalz said:
			
		

> Hi everybody...I started today.  Saw this site last night and it seemed to give me a little push.  I have tried all  and I meen ALL diets.  I have decided to simply count my calories.....hopefully that will work.  I have a soft cast on my leg right now, so exercising is difficult.  I am greatful for eeyeore45's
> exercises.  Hey I can sit at my computer and suck it in with the best of them.
> 
> I have a few calories to spare today....saving them for later incase I want a snack.  On my lunch hour today, I went and loaded up on 100 calorie packs to help me keep track.



Hi Little sis!  Littler both age wise qand weight wise.  We do think alike.  I came on tonight to post that I decided to do the old fashioned counting calorie thing too.  Went to my personal library on Sunday (a/k/a Barnes and Noble) and read through all different books and decided that I'd just count calories.  I'm starting with a small (for me) goal of 20 lbs.  So according to the book I read I should take my goal weight and multiply by 10 (the multiplier for a sedentary woman) and that's the number of calories I can have.  I'll adjust as I add exercise and readjust my goal.

So far 2 days and I've kept to the plan!  (that's big for me)  I made lots of sugar free jello today in case I get hungry at night!  If nothing else I should have great nails!

UTM  You are too funny!


----------



## UtahMama

pixie dust 112 said:
			
		

> Hi Little sis!  Littler both age wise qand weight wise.  We do think alike.  I came on tonight to post that I decided to do the old fashioned counting calorie thing too.  Went to my personal library on Sunday (a/k/a Barnes and Noble) and read through all different books and decided that I'd just count calories.  I'm starting with a small (for me) goal of 20 lbs.  So according to the book I read I should take my goal weight and multiply by 10 (the multiplier for a sedentary woman) and that's the number of calories I can have.  I'll adjust as I add exercise and readjust my goal.
> 
> So far 2 days and I've kept to the plan!  (that's big for me)  I made lots of sugar free jello today in case I get hungry at night!  If nothing else I should have great nails!
> 
> UTM  You are too funny!


SOOOO glad to have you and your sissy here! 

20 pounds is do-able than "X". I'm going to go make some sugar free jello right now too...that sounds good for when I'm craving sweets.


----------



## eeyore45

everybody - - 

I'm beginning to understand the mascot Utm - -

I only put MM in my siggy to see if I could - if I resized the image, etc...
No problem changing - *g I"m all about the change!!! 

So I went upstairs to find Minnie - and dd reminded me we got Cheerleader MM our first trip to the World!!!  ( I was skinnier then, not by much mind you!!   )  If only I'd keep up the walking I did in the World!!!   

Dinner 1 cup tomato soup
1 cup microwave popcorn.

Right now I'm committed to portion control, and trying to get the water and the ab work in... baby steps.  For portion control think of the palm of your hand as one serving... 

I was thinking about fat free jello, and fat free cool whip!!  (talk about chemicals eh Utm!!?!!   ) 

Off to look for recipes from eons ago for a pumpkin chiffon pie that was deelish!!!


----------



## eeyore45

forgot to post the picture -






Is this what you meant utm??


----------



## lexmelinda

Just got back from the birthday dinner. Bummer not to really KNOW how many calories there are at restaurants so I try to over estimate. So I'm calling it *1500 calories* for today. There was a lot of dancing going on today but still over my max calories by about 100. Here are some things I've learned....

*If it's not easy, I can't stick to it*.....I've gotta limit portions and count calories on real things I eat every day. I'm too lazy to cook special stuff....not that there's anything wrong with that.   

*Stock up on easy stuff*....Lean Cuisine was $2 a pop at the grocery today so I stocked up. (Thai Chicken is my fave.) But any brand will do....Healthy Choice, Smart Ones, etc. I take these to work for lunch and eat them at home when I feed the kids chicken nuggets and such. Calories are clear cut and my dinner is ready in 5 minutes or less. 

*I love salad*....I'm trying to reach for a salad instead of Cheez-Its. I keep salad mix and fat free balsamic vinagrette in the frig at all times.

*I love chocolate*....dark chocolate. If I need a fix, one dk choc hershey kiss....20 calories or if I'm living large...one Dove special dark is 40 calories. Satisfies my craving and doesn't send me over the top on calories.

*Some things I'm not willing to give up*.....I love whole milk in my coffee and I like one Bud Lite in the evening. Calorie count....260 for both. I can live with that. 

Love you guys!  Thanks for all the wonderful advice, exercises, and inspiration!


----------



## pixie dust 112

Man if we all moved as fast as this thread does we'd already be Skinny Minnies!


----------



## TwinkieMama

Hiya girls!!!  Keep the tips coming! 
I know most of us read/have heard/know these things in our heads but we need to know them in our hearts to make a permanent life change.

I am doing the old fashioned counting calories too!  I find that it helps re-educate me about appropriate portion size and exactly how "expensive" foods are....   and doing so has automatically shifted me to a protein and veggie heavy menu (veggies to fill me up and protein to make that full feeling last)... I have a major sweet tooth and I miss my sweets but ususally a dessert isn't worth "wasting" a quarter of my daily calorie allotment on...


Other things I do: check on you gals when I want a snack... either I get distracted or someone posts a healthy snack idea for me to try

Brush my teeth.  I don't like to eat right after I have brushed my teeth.

Try to time my snacks so I am not hungry when I am feeding  the kids or cooking dinner.


I have noticed how many "zombie bites" I take  either when cooking or cleaning  (oh look all the pasta but three bites fits in this tupperware, I'll just eat them!)

I am also hoping to shrink my stomach size before the holidays... then I take a day or two off from dieting but I won't want to eat as much.


----------



## spongemommie05

I am on my way too the gym with husband (hope i don't die) wish me luck !!
Off the subject!!! how do you add cute lil pictures to your signature i want to post some stuff but have no clue, i'll check back in a hour off to burn some fat..


----------



## UtahMama

spongemommie05 said:
			
		

> I am on my way too the gym with husband (hope i don't die) wish me luck !!
> Off the subject!!! how do you add cute lil pictures to your signature i want to post some stuff but have no clue, i'll check back in a hour off to burn some fat..


No Idea! People have tried to walk me step by step through it. I am just unwilling to learn when I have a technical department all to myself. I know it has to do with "Photo-bucket"(???). I only know this because everything in my siggie is also in my photo bucket account. There may be a siggie line 101 in the Technical boards. NO clue though! When people try to help me, they assume I know some mundaine but crucial step like click on X and I'm instantly lost and give up.


----------



## eeyore45

I can help (and I have a tech help dept here too - my dh is a software computer engineer!!)

1.  go to www.photobucket.com and register.

2.  Do you have photos on your computer anywhere?  (that's a whole 'nother splanation!!)  

3.  at photobucket it says "upload" click on that... and mysteriously your computer will obey... at this point you have to know where you "saved as" images are... so read and make sure you are on the right folder (when I use my digital camera and just want one image I often right click on that image and use the "send to" option sending it to "My Documents" so at photobucket I have to make sure the "magical pop up says "my Documents"

4.  click on the image you want from your computer... and click "ok" 

5. back to photobucket where it does all the work for you... click on "upload" or its already done that... 

6.  your image should appear in your photbucket page.

7. copy the  one - - all those letters etc...

8.  go to the top of this page "User CP" click... left hand side find "edit signature" click.  

9. paste that stuff you "copied from photobucket"

10 click on preview or save...

Now to use an image you see here - like the minnie dancing - you "right click" and a pop up from your computer find the lline that says "save as" click Now another "mysterious" window pops up... and you can either click on save, or cancel - but again, PAY VERY CLOSE attention to what that pop up window says - that way you dont "loose" the folder you chose to "save as" in!!  (I cant tell you how often I lost images because of that one ... [I]minor[/I]  detail!! 

HTH!


----------



## LBelle

Hi all!!!


I had a very bad day....no excercise to speak of for me today!!!  DH was home all day and we just kind of 'hung out', all lazy and stuff!!  Didn't eat too badly and I feel so dehydrated whenever I'm not sucking on water!!!  This is common with me for the first few days of a water regimen!!  I really should know better by now NOT to go off it in the first place, even for a day or 2, puts me right back at square 1!!!!!  Also...had 3, yes 3 popsicles tonight!!!!  Oh well....tomorrow is another day!!!  Don't like to beat myself up over this stuff, as I've said before, I will NEVER 'give up' the things I love....just need to continually be AWARE of what's going in my mouth!!!  That helps!!!


----------



## hinsok1

spongemommie05 said:
			
		

> i just would like to maintain a healthy weight so that my post partum c-sections scar will be happy with me and also my 4 herniated disk in my back (i do not want surgery) i am pathetic



Spongemommie05 - I'm going to go a little off topic . . . sorry ladies!  Depending on which surgery they suggested for the herniated disks . . . Rethink the no surgery option!  Had a terrible pain from my hip to by anke for awhile. . . Dr didn't really take me serious, encouraged me to lose weight . . .sure I can do that when I could barely walk across the room because of the pain.  Finally had a MRI - Herniated disk.  Back Sprecialist suggested surgery (L4/L5) and I told him no way . . . I also was going to lose weight and make it all better . . . well it got worse and I couldn't get off the couch!  I had the surgery, they cleaned up the disk and shaved off some of the bone on the vertebre to give the nerves more room . . . (there is some long medical term for it, but I can never remember how to spell it . . .   ) and now I wonder why I ever said no!  It was the best thing I have ever done for myself.  I was out of work for 6 weeks, but over all the recovery was way easier than I expected.  The past two summers I have been able to do things I have not enjoyed in years!  The shooting pain was gone almost immediately!  I now have the strength and determiniation to make it to the gym and have made it a goal to strengthen the core muscles so I have less chance to reinjure the back again!  The weight hasn't come off as easily as I would like (but I know I need to change my eating habits for that to work), but my body feels so much better. 

I stopped going to the gym and lifting weights 2-3x a week and I can feel such a difference in my body.  It really missed the work out . . . I am now trying to get back and I am amazed how much better I feel!  Still have a lot of lbs to go, but the main thing is that I am in much better shape physically!


----------



## UtahMama

LBelle said:
			
		

> Hi all!!!
> 
> 
> I had a very bad day....no excercise to speak of for me today!!!  DH was home all day and we just kind of 'hung out', all lazy and stuff!!  Didn't eat too badly and I feel so dehydrated whenever I'm not sucking on water!!!  This is common with me for the first few days of a water regimen!!  I really should know better by now NOT to go off it in the first place, even for a day or 2, puts me right back at square 1!!!!!  Also...had 3, yes 3 popsicles tonight!!!!  Oh well....tomorrow is another day!!!  Don't like to beat myself up over this stuff, as I've said before, I will NEVER 'give up' the things I love....just need to continually be AWARE of what's going in my mouth!!!  That helps!!!


Awwww! So sorry! I love lazy, hanging out days...you LUCKY girl you! If popscicles are a quick easy snack, maybe juice-bassed ones or the Crystal Lite-ish one's??? Anything (that cost twice as much...) that wont make you feel guilty? I totally need to be aware of my "Zombie" eating! Aware of everything period!  


I felt something NEW today...THIRST! (I KNOW!) I'm so used to just retaining every little bit from the diet Pepsi that the majority of my beverages were plain ice water! Excercising made me thirsty! Wow! I even slightly sweat-ed!

I am already sore. Tomarrow may be a ouch-day. 
I had forgot to take my vitamins, so I took them just now at 8:00 (past our STOP EATING cut off point) but I cant take them on an empty stomach so I ate a piece of my pre-grilled (ready to go on a salad) chicken. THEN took my vitamins. So I sorta broke a rule. But it was a GREAT day! 


THE BEST!!!!


----------



## hinsok1

LBelle said:
			
		

> Also...had 3, yes 3 popsicles tonight!!!!  Oh well....tomorrow is another day!!!  Don't like to beat myself up over this stuff, as I've said before, I will NEVER 'give up' the things I love....just need to continually be AWARE of what's going in my mouth!!!  That helps!!!



LBelle - don't worry about the popsicles . . . according to Calorie king, they are only about 15 cal apiece. . . not bad for falling off the wagon!  

Ladies . . . I'm missing out on all the posts during the day . . . Can't believe the action!  You are all great!


----------



## eeyore45

again...

... per the 7pm cut off eating rule... let me add an "addendum"... the "actual" reason/theory is that you wont have time to "work off" or "digest" what you ate... so... the "nutritionist" that *I* worked with...   her defining was... 2 hours before bedtime..

there was a study recently posted that *IF* you ate that horrible trans fat (like MickeyD fries) IF you get on a treadmill w/in 2 hours of that and worked it off (20 min was the report I read) THEN you could ... (ok cubbie lingo here...) REVERSE the curse!!!

just dont depend on it... but in my world.. it is a "LIFE" strategy.. (as opposed to a dieting strategy!!) 

hth


----------



## LBelle

UtahMama said:
			
		

> Awwww! So sorry! I love lazy, hanging out days...you LUCKY girl you! If popscicles are a quick easy snack, maybe juice-bassed ones or the Crystal Lite-ish one's??? Anything (that cost twice as much...) that wont make you feel guilty? I totally need to be aware of my "Zombie" eating! Aware of everything period!
> 
> 
> I felt something NEW today...THIRST! (I KNOW!) I'm so used to just retaining every little bit from the diet Pepsi that the majority of my beverages were plain ice water! Excercising made me thirsty! Wow! I even slightly sweat-ed!
> 
> I am already sore. Tomarrow may be a ouch-day.
> I had forgot to take my vitamins, so I took them just now at 8:00 (past our STOP EATING cut off point) but I cant take them on an empty stomach so I ate a piece of my pre-grilled (ready to go on a salad) chicken. THEN took my vitamins. So I sorta broke a rule. But it was a GREAT day!
> 
> 
> THE BEST!!!!


 
AWESOME!!!!!  The thirst thing is a good sign!!!  It's your body's way of saying "Hey there...we're LOVIN this!!  Give us MORE sista!!"

I'm feeling crappy about the excersice thing....good for you for going for it!!!  I'm shooting for a weight lifting regiment for tomorrow!!!

Never thought of making up Crystal lite frozen pops!!  Will do that for sure!!!  I should look into how bad a normal old popsicle is...I really don't know!


----------



## LBelle

hinsok1 said:
			
		

> LBelle - don't worry about the popsicles . . . according to Calorie king, they are only about 15 cal apiece. . . not bad for falling off the wagon!
> 
> Ladies . . . I'm missing out on all the posts during the day . . . Can't believe the action! You are all great!


 
Is that all???  15 eensy weensy calories!!!!!   WOO HOO!!!!!  Thanks for the info!!!


----------



## Minnie_Moo

Way to go ladies!

Well, I drank more water today and no regular pop, that's about it.

I am working up to this s l o w l y . . .

The Skinny Minnie mascot is very cute. Does the WISH logo count toward siggie images? If so, I may have to wait to post her unless we can figure out a way to combine her with the WISH logo. Because I prefer to stay legal. Three images is pretty limiting. Especially when an itty bitty off-site smilie counts as an image. I don't want to give up my moo cow!

Uma - You know there's an easy way to check who's checked in, don't you? Just go to the main WISH page, find our thread, then click on the number of replies. Easy peasy, it shows a participants list. I was going to be a smarty pants and post it, but it wasn't formatted in columns! Don't know what I did wrong.

Haley, HELP please!!!!!!


----------



## pixie dust 112

Minnie_Moo said:
			
		

> Way to go ladies!
> 
> Well, I drank more water today and no regular pop, that's about it.
> 
> I am working up to this s l o w l y . . .
> 
> The Skinny Minnie mascot is very cute.  Does the WISH logo count towar dsiggie images?  If so, I may have to wait to post her unless we can figure out a way to combine her with the WISH logo.  Because I prefer to stay legal.  Three images is prety limiting.  Especially when an itty bitty smilie off-site counts.  I don't want to give up my moo cow!



I read your post as "well, I drank more water today and no regular poop"  And I though oh things can get so messed up when you start a new diet.  We say Soda here!


----------



## Minnie_Moo

pixie dust 112 said:
			
		

> We say Soda here!


I know there are regional differences, Pixie!  I usually drink caffeine free or regular Coke (depending on the time of day).  

Sorry, Uma  

Some places call all carbonated beverages "coke".  That would confuse the heck out of me!


----------



## pixie dust 112

Minnie_Moo said:
			
		

> I know there are regional differences, Pixie!  I usually drink caffeine free or regular Coke (depending on the time of day).
> 
> Sorry, Uma
> 
> Some places call all carbonated beverages "coke".  That would confuse the heck out of me!



Yup my firends in Indiana call all soda coke.  "I'll have an orange coke"  or I'll have a root beer coke"  way to confusing for me.

Where I went to college people called them "cold beverages".


----------



## spongemommie05

hinsok1 said:
			
		

> Spongemommie05 - I'm going to go a little off topic . . . sorry ladies!  Depending on which surgery they suggested for the herniated disks . . . Rethink the no surgery option!  Had a terrible pain from my hip to by anke for awhile. . . Dr didn't really take me serious, encouraged me to lose weight . . .sure I can do that when I could barely walk across the room because of the pain.  Finally had a MRI - Herniated disk.  Back Sprecialist suggested surgery (L4/L5) and I told him no way . . . I also was going to lose weight and make it all better . . . well it got worse and I couldn't get off the couch!  I had the surgery, they cleaned up the disk and shaved off some of the bone on the vertebre to give the nerves more room . . . (there is some long medical term for it, but I can never remember how to spell it . . .   ) and now I wonder why I ever said no!  It was the best thing I have ever done for myself.  I was out of work for 6 weeks, but over all the recovery was way easier than I expected.  The past two summers I have been able to do things I have not enjoyed in years!  The shooting pain was gone almost immediately!  I now have the strength and determiniation to make it to the gym and have made it a goal to strengthen the core muscles so I have less chance to reinjure the back again!  The weight hasn't come off as easily as I would like (but I know I need to change my eating habits for that to work), but my body feels so much better.
> 
> I stopped going to the gym and lifting weights 2-3x a week and I can feel such a difference in my body.  It really missed the work out . . . I am now trying to get back and I am amazed how much better I feel!  Still have a lot of lbs to go, but the main thing is that I am in much better shape physically!


 Thanks for the advice my dh tells me to plan my surgery for sometime after june he knows i will feel better after, but i just can't tell myself ,i have young kids who would need me ages 9,7, 5, 3 and a 16 mo old so 6 weeks out for surgery is not a choice for me now, but dh is always right and i will do the surgery i am praying i can hold out till summer when my life is not as crazy with kids going to school, but thanks for the words of advice i will take them into consideration..


----------



## spongemommie05

well i went to the gym and i am dead sore i did 10 mins on the cross trainer walked around the lap track and 75 situps on the sit up machine, wow i have a slave driver for a trainer  (j/k) i am glad he pushed me but was very sweet about it i have drank only 1/2 of a pepsi and drank water the rest of the day and the funny thing is i am sore but feel good. way to go for me   i also found out that in the child care area i get a hour free so mad whoo hoo's for that we will see  how i feel tommorow..


----------



## TwinkieMama

Hello!!!

I am so discouraged!  I flunked water today (30ish ounces... way better than my normal of 0 but no where near 70!), exercised for 30 min instead of 40, had a great day food wise


BUT!!!

I found out my scale was more wrong than I thought!!!! 

I am fatter than I thought.  

Yikes!
I have more weight to lose and I have no clue how to compute my actual loss for Friday (my jeans feel looser already but since I reset my scale it looks like I have gained weight)



Ok and a question for you south beach gals:  do you really lose weight right away? or is it just water? 
and for anyone: how do you tell? my weight flucuates over 5 lbs per day (which is a lot on a shorty pants, ahem, I mean Pixie Princess, like myself)?


See you tomorrow and as Scarlett O'hara says " Tomorrow is another day"


----------



## LBelle

TwinkieMama said:
			
		

> Hello!!!
> 
> I am so discouraged! I flunked water today (30ish ounces... way better than my normal of 0 but no where near 70!), exercised for 30 min instead of 40, had a great day food wise
> 
> 
> BUT!!!
> 
> I found out my scale was more wrong than I thought!!!!
> 
> I am fatter than I thought.
> 
> Yikes!
> I have more weight to lose and I have no clue how to compute my actual loss for Friday (my jeans feel looser already but since I reset my scale it looks like I have gained weight)
> 
> 
> 
> Ok and a question for you south beach gals: do you really lose weight right away? or is it just water?
> and for anyone: how do you tell? my weight flucuates over 5 lbs per day (which is a lot on a shorty pants, ahem, I mean Pixie Princess, like myself)?
> 
> 
> See you tomorrow and as Scarlett O'hara says " Tomorrow is another day"


 
Don't be discouraged!!!!  Always try to remember that it took quite a long time for our 'extra' weight to become a permanent thing and it ALSO takes quite a long time for it to be permanently gone!!!!  Fast fixes won't do you much good in the long run!!! ANY improvement is a step towards, most importantly, a healthier YOU!!!!


----------



## monymony3471

To me weight is weight, whether it's fat or water.  It's in me, I don't need it, and I want it gone.  

A note on carbonated beverages.  I read that carbonation holds onto fat cells and makes it harder to lose the fat.  You notice men with pot bellies who consume large amounts of pop/soda.  Take away the soda and their bellies go down.  Seriously, try to eliminate carbonated beverages from  your diet if you are trying to lose weight or at least keep it to 2-12oz cans a day.

Also I read from SB that if you take your body weight and divide that number in half, that's the total amount of water you need to drink in oz per day.  Anymore, has the opposite effect on you and keeps you bloated.  You can drink too much water.  They say the rule of thumb for any person is 8-10 glasses a day (8oz per glass)


Ok, I was too sore to walk this morning, so, today I let my muscles chill, I believe they are in a state of shock.  I give them until tomorrow and that's it.  I'll just tough it out then.

I had a good day yesterday.  Any of you weigh a holics?  I cant stay off the scale when I'm dieting, yet when I'm not, I never get on it?  Can't wait to see what happens by Friday.

Make it a great day everyone!


----------



## eeyore45

WOW!!

Great posts everyone!!

another addendum to my 2 hour addendum - as I was rereading, I remembered why Oprah said the 7pm cut off... because it allows you to "cheat" - she would eat and then stay up 2 hours on purpose... so truly losing the extreme weight for me must be baby steps... and everyone has to decide what works, and what corners must be cut... one day at a time.  I have to keep a positive mental attitude... not only typing it, but feeling it, living it... and that my friends is easier said than done... here.

Hey pop, soda, coke debaters -   Pixie, Indiana folks say "POP" - southerners say "coke" unless your in Texas... than its Dr Pepper please   (  I'm a Hoosier, born and bred NW IN, college at good ole BALL U!!!  and at college is when we found regional differences of coke vs pop!!   ) (and my family - my heart - is in Texas - 5 generations of Dr Pepper lovers!!!   Drinking Dr Pepper is a taste of Texas for me!!)

Good thought on the popsciles, I dont like make homemade icecles - too much water, not enough soft flavor - the formulation I get is softer see I debate all my food choices....

and   thanks for posting the dark chocolate 40 calories for a Dove chocolate, I dug around till I found an old stash!!! 

Carry on Peeps!!!  Skinny Minnies - Today is a new day - you have a choice, make it a good one!!! 

 Re read the post for the 8 ab tips, and *SUCK IT IN*


----------



## pixie dust 112

LBelle said:
			
		

> Don't be discouraged!!!!  Always try to remember that it took quite a long time for our 'extra' weight to become a permanent thing and it ALSO takes quite a long time for it to be permanently gone!!!!  Fast fixes won't do you much good in the long run!!! ANY improvement is a step towards, most importantly, a healthier YOU!!!!



I'm with ya LBelle.  I keep trying to remeber it took 25 years to put on all this excess, can't lose it in 25 days!  I really want to lose it all in a year (ok I really really want to lose it all in a week) but maybe I'll hope for 2 years.  About 1 month to lose for each year I gained!


----------



## pixie dust 112

eeyore45 said:
			
		

> WOW!!
> 
> Great posts everyone!!
> 
> another addendum to my 2 hour addendum - as I was rereading, I remembered why Oprah said the 7pm cut off... because it allows you to "cheat" - she would eat and then stay up 2 hours on purpose... so truly losing the extreme weight for me must be baby steps... and everyone has to decide what works, and what corners must be cut... one day at a time.  I have to keep a positive mental attitude... not only typing it, but feeling it, living it... and that my friends is easier said than done... here.
> 
> Hey pop, soda, coke debaters -   Pixie, Indiana folks say "POP" - southerners say "coke" unless your in Texas... than its Dr Pepper please   (  I'm a Hoosier, born and bred NW IN, college at good ole BALL U!!!  and at college is when we found regional differences of coke vs pop!!   ) (and my family - my heart - is in Texas - 5 generations of Dr Pepper lovers!!!   Drinking Dr Pepper is a taste of Texas for me!!)
> 
> Good thought on the popsciles, I dont like make homemade icecles - too much water, not enough soft flavor - the formulation I get is softer see I debate all my food choices....
> 
> and   thanks for posting the dark chocolate 40 calories for a Dove chocolate, I dug around till I found an old stash!!!
> 
> Carry on Peeps!!!  Skinny Minnies - Today is a new day - you have a choice, make it a good one!!!
> 
> Re read the post for the 8 ab tips, and *SUCK IT IN*



Yup, my Indianan buddies are from SOuthern Indiana..about 20 minutes outside of Louisville, KY!   They are transplanted NYers so though this coke thing was so funny.  Actually there are different names all over NY too.  Western NYer say pop! ANd yes, Dr. Pepper is THE BEST!!!!

I'm going to try to get a walk in today, but it's kind of rainy so hoping I can get it in between the raindrops!


----------



## UtahMama

User Name Posts 
UtahMama  32 
LBelle  30 
eeyore45  28 
pixie dust 112  16 
aries1980  13 
monymony3471  11 
HaleyB  11 
TwinkieMama  9 
lexmelinda  8 
spongemommie05  6 
pumba  5 
Minnie  4 
Minnie_Moo  4 
hinsok1  3 
KatInHat  2 
celerystalker  2 
nsalz  2 
Toot Sweet  1 
Beana9802  1 
crazy4dizney  1 
firstmickey  1 
AlaskaMOM  1 
Backstage_Gal  1 
ktnlxismom  1 
rkandmjsmommy  1 
Shelby5514  1 



I'll give those who posted once to say "I'm IN" a huge chance to come play more, like 6  months! Maybe I'll PM them? With "Dont Give Up" etc!


----------



## UtahMama

TwinkieMama said:
			
		

> Hello!!!
> 
> I am so discouraged!  I flunked water today (30ish ounces... way better than my normal of 0 but no where near 70!), exercised for 30 min instead of 40, had a great day food wise
> 
> 
> BUT!!!
> 
> I found out my scale was more wrong than I thought!!!!
> 
> I am fatter than I thought.
> 
> Yikes!
> I have more weight to lose and I have no clue how to compute my actual loss for Friday (my jeans feel looser already but since I reset my scale it looks like I have gained weight)
> 
> 
> 
> Ok and a question for you south beach gals:  do you really lose weight right away? or is it just water?
> and for anyone: how do you tell? my weight flucuates over 5 lbs per day (which is a lot on a shorty pants, ahem, I mean Pixie Princess, like myself)?
> 
> 
> See you tomorrow and as Scarlett O'hara says " Tomorrow is another day"


Awwww! I hate THAT! Stupid SCALE!!!!! Dont let it get you down! You know you've lost, thats what REALLY matters! So just "guess" and keep on slimming...keep on slimming...

South Beach is VERY hard the first 2 weeks, In theory, it's to help with the cravings for the wrong carbs like candy and bread etc. BUT you do lose between 8-14 lbs in that 2 weeks (without ever being hungry!). Then slowly, limited carbs are re-introduced. 

To not have "water weight" loss= drink lots of water
To not have lean muscle loss= excercise

My personal 2 arch nemisis. The only way I'm going to really change (forever) is to establish these habits into my hard-drive...LOL!


 I cant WAIT till friday!!!


----------



## Minnie

Good morning Peeps   

I made it through day 1    Okay to be totally honest I had way too many pistachios after work for my snack but it was still all PH1 allowable foods   

Today's plan:
B - Quiche (diet dew) - rest will be flavored water
L - Ham/cheese rollups and mixed green salad
S - Pistachios
D - Chops and veggies
D - sf ff fudge bar

WISHing everyone an OP day


----------



## LBelle

UtahMama said:
			
		

> User Name Posts
> UtahMama 32
> *LBelle 30*
> eeyore45 28


 
Man!!!!  I AM a big mouth!!!!!


----------



## UtahMama

monymony3471 said:
			
		

> Ok, I was too sore to walk this morning, so, today I let my muscles chill, I believe they are in a state of shock.  I give them until tomorrow and that's it.  I'll just tough it out then.
> 
> Any of you weigh a holics?  I cant stay off the scale when I'm dieting, yet when I'm not, I never get on it?  Can't wait to see what happens by Friday.
> 
> QUOTE]
> This morning, my quads were SO sore, I had to eeeeeease down to sit on the potty (sorrry, it's called a potty when you have young kids!  )
> 
> and! I weigh myself daily, because I'm facsinated with the fluxuation. Like I'll weigh before I go to bed, than again in the morning (before going to the bathroom) and there can be a 1-2 pound flux. just from 8 hours of sleep   ???? The only number that matters for DISappearing Peeps is the one one fridays. But I am encouraged by the daily personal weigh in!
> 
> When I'm not weighing at least weekly, the numbers creeeeeeep up! Then theres and overwelming amount to lose!


----------



## TwinkieMama

eeyore45 said:
			
		

> Carry on Peeps!!!  Skinny Minnies - Today is a new day - you have a choice, make it a good one!!!
> 
> Re read the post for the 8 ab tips, and *SUCK IT IN*




This just bears repeating!

You have a choice, make a good one.... that is a great statement and I say it alot to my kids  not about food per se but this is something that can carry over into all areas of our lives!


----------



## KatInHat

Hey, I'm just checking in with my DISappearing friends.  It sounds like you are all doing so great with your water and excercising and food diary and stuff.  Keep up the Great work   I can't wait until friday to see all of the pounds we have lost.  I also can't stay away from the scale I weigh myself several times everyday.. not always such a good thing.  

I had a pretty crappy, stressful day yesterday and guess what usually happens when I have those kind of days.. yep I eat.. but not yesterday. I must say that I was very well behaved.. you would be proud.  I had to go to New Orleans to take care of some business (about an hour and 30 min from my house) I had made plans to have lunch with my mom and my sister while I was there since I don't get to see them too often since I moved.  The entire time I was thinking "how am I going to resist the temptation of famous New Orleans food"  Well to make a long story short(ish) things didnt work out as planned and I didnt get to see my sister for lunch  so I bought some turkey and swiss cheese and ate 3 turkey and swiss rolls for lunch.  I ate the new low carb high protein Special K cereal for breakfast and dinner.  I also ate a snack of sunflower seeds around 3ish.  The sunflower seeds are very filling for a snack.  I buy the Good Sense sunflower seeds already out of the shell they are found in the produce area of my local store.  The bad news is I didnt drink as much water as I should have and I didnt get to excercise (except for the bum squeezes I did in the car drive to and from).  My boys had Reese ice cream bars for desert and usually anything Reese (and cheesecake) is my weakness but the skinny minnie inside of me resisted tempation and it wasnt too hard either.  

On my ride to and from I was listening to Oprah and friends on XM radio and she had Dr. Oz and some trainer guy talking about diet and fitness.  If you visit Oprah.com there is a 20 min gym free workout that they said you can download for free and Dr Oz also gives some diet tips .. such as heathy snack suggestions etc.  A few months ago I also bought Dr. Phil's diet plan on CD.. but I havent listened to it yet.. I buy these things as if just buying them will help me lose weight even if they do sit on a shelf never to be read.. I am such a SucKKa!!

OK so now I'm off to drink my water and excersice. Wish me luck !!!


----------



## lexmelinda

UtahMama said:
			
		

> Like I'll weigh before I go to bed, than again in the morning (before going to the bathroom) and there can be a 1-2 pound flux. just from 8 hours of sleep   ????


I try to make it my policy to weigh first thing in the morning right before I shower....dry and nekkid numbers are the best! But you're right UM...only Friday's weigh in counts. Enjoying my Lean Cuisine for lunch. Hope everybody's having a great day!


----------



## UtahMama

KatInHat said:
			
		

> Hey, I'm just checking in with my DISappearing friends.  It sounds like you are all doing so great with your water and excercising and food diary and stuff.  Keep up the Great work   I can't wait until friday to see all of the pounds we have lost.  I also can't stay away from the scale I weigh myself several times everyday.. not always such a good thing.
> 
> I had a pretty crappy, stressful day yesterday and guess what usually happens when I have those kind of days.. yep I eat.. but not yesterday. I must say that I was very well behaved.. you would be proud.  I had to go to New Orleans to take care of some business (about an hour and 30 min from my house) I had made plans to have lunch with my mom and my sister while I was there since I don't get to see them too often since I moved.  The entire time I was thinking "how am I going to resist the temptation of famous New Orleans food"  Well to make a long story short(ish) things didnt work out as planned and I didnt get to see my sister for lunch  so I bought some turkey and swiss cheese and ate 3 turkey and swiss rolls for lunch.  I ate the new low carb high protein Special K cereal for breakfast and dinner.  I also ate a snack of sunflower seeds around 3ish.  The sunflower seeds are very filling for a snack.  I buy the Good Sense sunflower seeds already out of the shell they are found in the produce area of my local store.  The bad news is I didnt drink as much water as I should have and I didnt get to excercise (except for the bum squeezes I did in the car drive to and from).  My boys had Reese ice cream bars for desert and usually anything Reese (and cheesecake) is my weakness but the skinny minnie inside of me resisted tempation and it wasnt too hard either.
> 
> On my ride to and from I was listening to Oprah and friends on XM radio and she had Dr. Oz and some trainer guy talking about diet and fitness.  If you visit Oprah.com there is a 20 min gym free workout that they said you can download for free and Dr Oz also gives some diet tips .. such as heathy snack suggestions etc.  A few months ago I also bought Dr. Phil's diet plan on CD.. but I havent listened to it yet.. I buy these things as if just buying them will help me lose weight even if they do sit on a shelf never to be read.. I am such a SucKKa!!
> 
> OK so now I'm off to drink my water and excersice. Wish me luck !!!




WAY TO GO!!!!!!!!!!    



(I just discovered if you do "BUM squeezes", it's also doing your "Kiegals" LOL!!!!See? we are getting ALL our muscles strong  )


----------



## lexmelinda

KatInHat said:
			
		

> On my ride to and from I was listening to Oprah and friends on XM radio and she had Dr. Oz and some trainer guy talking about diet and fitness.  If you visit Oprah.com there is a 20 min gym free workout that they said you can download for free and *Dr Oz also gives some diet tips* .. such as heathy snack suggestions etc.


I just read this and Dr. Oz's ideas are very interesting. *"YOU: On a Diet" *


----------



## pixie dust 112

SOunds like everyone is doing great!  I love this thread.  Would never think to discuss this stuff at wieght watchers or anywhere like that, but here it is so much fun!  

OK small step, but BIG for me!  I had a turkey sandwich for lunch and did't put any cheese on it!  I usually put cheese on everything.  Cardboard and cheese sandwich?  Sounds Delicious!


----------



## TwinkieMama

Thanks Kat (I  love your user name BTW- very clever!) and Melinda.

I am going to weigh and measure my waist on Fridays.  Dr. Oz is kind of echoing what I already felt...  I am not aiming for a number.. I am aiming for  a "look"... 

ok off to fix lunch!  PB&J for kids... healthy choice dinner for me! (220 calories, $1.57 at wallyworld)

Pixie!     good one!  last night I ate a hamburger patty on a bed of lettuce with dill pickles and a dressing made from ketchup & mustard..... so I left out the cheese, mayo and the bread!


----------



## aries1980

Morning Skinnie Minnies so this morning i started off with my 1/2 cup ceral and a  banana.  Working on the first half of my water.. today is a little sluggish and on and off rainy, so not sure if the walking will get in but maybe ill head to the mall and walk there.. havent decided yet.  Had a mid morning snack of peanut butter on toast so far so could with the eating of all the food!  Check in again later

Anyone have that recipe for the Chocolate bean cake?


----------



## KatInHat

Did I mention that I HATE excercise ??? I hate to sweat and get all out of breath.  Sweating just feels so wrong.. but I guess its essential in weight loss.  What about coffee?? is it a big NO NO?  I like to drink a cold coffee with sugar free Hazelnut Coffee Mate creamer.  What do you think. sabotage or not so bad ?


----------



## Minnie

Arrrrrgh Im so ticked I just typed out that bean cake recipe and it knocked me out. Ill try again in a few.


----------



## eeyore45

Here I am    

Love the posts so far!!!

Add me to the group that weighs over and over... last night I weighed, knowing my chinese salt would add pounds...   then this morning... ALL GONE!!!   I have read that if you weigh yourself first thing in the morning, (after the potty break!!  ) you weigh less because of the gravity - gravity pulls us to earth, but when you sleep... (apparently there is no gravity pulling on us during sleep!!   gosh darn I just read how dumb that sounds, but I do weigh less first thing in the morning... and I do remember reading it has to do with sleep and gravity...     

ok, another cheese aholic here!!!  YUM... so I too made a great choice today - instead of getting fast food for lunch I come home and eat - and type here!!!  Mind you when I do eat at the mall, or BK I always now chose a kids meal, smaller portions, and I never finish the fries...   BUT TODAY... I came home, and chose TUNA!!!   (now I threw out the mayo from the fridge, so that was a challenge, but I dug in the drawer and found a packet of fat free mayo!!   mustard is a better choice... I am learning to like mustard, the grainy poupon is ok... 

I've only gone 40 ounces so far of water... but that's because I'm not close to a bathroom!!

Another trick - tomato juice with 1/4 tsp of cayenne pepper!!  Life choice thats good for you, and is a filler!! just 6 - 8 oz ---


----------



## Minnie

aries1980 said:
			
		

> Anyone have that recipe for the Chocolate bean cake?



I wondered if anyone would ask for this recipe after I mentioned it. I *KNOW* if sounds awful but its truly not bad and it got me through those SBD Ph1 2 weeks that are so tough. It is VERY filling which helps during my after work times of cravings.

Some tips that are really important for this to work though:

1  Rinse those beans thoroughly! I use a colander and rinse multiple times.

2  *DO NOT * use a mixer! Trust me it will be absolutely horrible (need a zzubing smilie)


PEANUT BUTTER BEAN BROWNIE/CAKE

1 15 oz can black beans, rinsed and drained
2 eggs (or egg sub equivalent)
1/4 cup water
3 Tablespoons of Canola Oil
2 teaspoons vanilla
1 heaping Tablespoon natural peanut butter
3 Tablespoons cocoa 
1 1/2 cups Splenda (not packets)
1 teaspoon baking powder
1/4 cup chopped nuts (optional)
1/2 small package chocolate fudge sugar free pudding mix *(dont add to the very end)!*

Instructions:

1  Spray your blender or food processor with Pam.

2  Add no more than a fourth of the following ingredients to the blendor/fp:

	beans, eggs, water, canola oil, vanilla, splenda cocoa

3  Between each addition of the above items allow the beans to become thoroughly smooth  you DO NOT want bean chunks whatsoever  usually takes a couple minutes between each addition.

4  Once thoroughly smooth add peanut butter (dont have to but it tastes better) and baking powder

5  Finally add the sf pudding mix and nuts (neither are necessary but the sf pudding mix really helps)

6  Pour mixture into Pam sprayed pie pan, glass baking dish, or my personal favorite muffin or mini muffin tins. Then bake at a 350 degree oven for 20-25 minutes for first 2 or 10-15 for mini muffins. (Do not over cook but dont want these gooie either.

7  I like these with a little bit of butter or Redi Whip on top.

8  I normally freeze these into individual serving baggies and then defrost and warm before eating.

Hope you enjoy! (Sorry for the kindergarten instructions but when I cook I need them   )


----------



## aries1980

General Coffee 1 ounce is one calorie with the creamer 40 calories for i tablespoon of that creamer the hazlenut coffeemate.

HOpe that helps!!


----------



## monymony3471

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by eeyore45
> Carry on Peeps!!! Skinny Minnies - Today is a new day - you have a choice, make it a good one!!!
> 
> Re read the post for the 8 ab tips, and SUCK IT IN



I love this phrase!  I'm gonna print it out and put on the fridge.

Kat:  You do alot of driving.  That = a lot of potty breaks! Sounds like your day went better than you thought. That coffee drink sounded ok.



> I am not aiming for a number.. I am aiming for a "look".



Is sexy bikin model a realistic look? Sorry, that's the first thing that pops into my mind.  


pixie dust 112, lexmelinda, aries1980, Minnie, eeyore45 LBelle, UtahMama  *And everyone else!*  Keep on keeping on!  You all rock!


----------



## UtahMama

Minnie said:
			
		

> I wondered if anyone would ask for this recipe after I mentioned it. I *KNOW* if sounds awful but its truly not bad and it got me through those SBD Ph1 2 weeks that are so tough. It is VERY filling which helps during my after work times of cravings.
> 
> Some tips that are really important for this to work though:
> 
> 1  Rinse those beans thoroughly! I use a colander and rinse multiple times.
> 
> 2  *DO NOT * use a mixer! Trust me it will be absolutely horrible (need a zzubing smilie)
> 
> 
> PEANUT BUTTER BEAN BROWNIE/CAKE
> 
> 1 15 oz can black beans, rinsed and drained
> 2 eggs (or egg sub equivalent)
> 1/4 cup water
> 3 Tablespoons of Canola Oil
> 2 teaspoons vanilla
> 1 heaping Tablespoon natural peanut butter
> 3 Tablespoons cocoa
> 1 1/2 cups Splenda (not packets)
> 1 teaspoon baking powder
> 1/4 cup chopped nuts (optional)
> 1/2 small package chocolate fudge sugar free pudding mix *(dont add to the very end)!*
> 
> Instructions:
> 
> 1  Spray your blender or food processor with Pam.
> 
> 2  Add no more than a fourth of the following ingredients to the blendor/fp:
> 
> beans, eggs, water, canola oil, vanilla, splenda cocoa
> 
> 3  Between each addition of the above items allow the beans to become thoroughly smooth  you DO NOT want bean chunks whatsoever  usually takes a couple minutes between each addition.
> 
> 4  Once thoroughly smooth add peanut butter (dont have to but it tastes better) and baking powder
> 
> 5  Finally add the sf pudding mix and nuts (neither are necessary but the sf pudding mix really helps)
> 
> 6  Pour mixture into Pam sprayed pie pan, glass baking dish, or my personal favorite muffin or mini muffin tins. Then bake at a 350 degree oven for 20-25 minutes for first 2 or 10-15 for mini muffins. (Do not over cook but dont want these gooie either.
> 
> 7  I like these with a little bit of butter or Redi Whip on top.
> 
> 8  I normally freeze these into individual serving baggies and then defrost and warm before eating.
> 
> Hope you enjoy! (Sorry for the kindergarten instructions but when I cook I need them   )


 MINNIE!!! It's SB friendly! Can you puree all the beans prior to mixing? so as to eliminate all the bean chunks? I cant wait to try this! I'm rinsing beans NOW! My chocolate pudding mix is sugar free and is 2.1 oz. (serves 6 *1/2C.ea) is that considered a small pkg?


----------



## UtahMama

*1 Point Chocolate Muffins!!!!!* 

makes 24 nice sized, very moist, chocolatey, FIBERY muffins!!!! (You'll lose eating these fromthe mass amounts of fiber! LOL!)

3 C. ALL BRAN cereal either the buds or "sticks" doesnt matter
2 1/2 C water
1 1/2 t. baking powder
1 t. vanilla
1 pkg. KrusteaZ Fat Free Brownie mix (I've also done this with the blueberry muffin mix that is Fat Free from Krusteaz!!! for a change)

SOAK the cereal in the water for about 10 minutes

ADD baking powder, vanilla,and brownie mix. MIX WELL (I use a kitchen aid)

Spray muffin pan with PAM then fill each tin about 1/2 full.

Bake in preheated oven at 350* for 20-25 mins!


These muffins are tasty and filling! Grab one whenever you are needing chocolate or a quick snack! Unsure of the calories but 1 point is GOOD!


----------



## UtahMama

monymony3471 said:
			
		

> I love this phrase!  I'm gonna print it out and put on the fridge.
> 
> Kat:  You do alot of driving.  That = a lot of potty breaks! Sounds like your day went better than you thought. That coffee drink sounded ok.
> 
> 
> 
> Is sexy bikin model a realistic look? Sorry, that's the first thing that pops into my mind.
> 
> 
> pixie dust 112, lexmelinda, aries1980, Minnie, eeyore45 LBelle, UtahMama  *And everyone else!*  Keep on keeping on!  You all rock!


Hey Monica...believe me ONLY my DH and GOD will see me in that bikini!!! LOL!
I'm wayyyyy too modest to wear a bikini in public. I've had 4 children and my "realistic" look is when I can put on my old jeans (the size 9/10 ones) and run around with my kids!


----------



## Minnie

UtahMama said:
			
		

> MINNIE!!! It's SB friendly! Can you puree all the beans prior to mixing? so as to eliminate all the bean chunks? I cant wait to try this! I'm rinsing beans NOW! My chocolate pudding mix is sugar free and is 2.1 oz. (serves 6 *1/2C.ea) is that considered a small pkg?



You could try it Uma but whatever you do please don't use a mixer. Talk about disgusting!

I found that to get the beans without the chunks you really need at least the oil to get them blending. I'd do it in small sections though as it gets tough to get the chunks out.

As for the pudding mix - I'm not sure it is the smaller box compared to the bigger box    (make sure to add it at the very end as it gets very thick this batter will not pour or be liquidy).


----------



## LBelle

UtahMama said:
			
		

> Hey Monica...believe me ONLY my DH and GOD will see me in that bikini!!! LOL!
> I'm wayyyyy too modest to wear a bikini in public. I've had 4 children and my "realistic" look is when I can put on my old jeans (the size 9/10 ones) and run around with my kids!


 
I say we all set a date for a DISmeet in WDW where we can all debut our brand new bikini/tankini/1 pc. selves!!!


----------



## aries1980

LBelle said:
			
		

> I say we all set a date for a DISmeet in WDW where we can all debut our brand new bikini/tankini/1 pc. selves!!!


 

Well Ill never turn down and invitation to WDW but I def. know that I am going in sept DH loves the free dining plan!


----------



## LBelle

aries1980 said:
			
		

> Well Ill never turn down and invitation to WDW but I def. know that I am going in sept DH loves the free dining plan!


 
Ooooh....us too!!!  We've been there for it the last 2 years!!!  Need to go in Aug. next year so that the 2 older boys can come.  Can't miss even 1 week of College!!!  So, maybe our big meet can be for next Dec.!!!  Pre-Xmas shopping and all!!!  Good excuse!!!!


----------



## spongemommie05

Well i am just checking in been running around all day(doctor appts, picture re-takes)  i ate breakfast and lunch today. i  am very sore but in a good way i was weighed in at my docs and guess what! i have lost some weight since my last doctor visit last month i now am at 210 not 235 (whoo hoo) i also have not drank any pepsi today i went to sprite and water (that is so far we will see how my stress level gets ,,  just wanted to share my news with ya all.
I will see you UM at aerobics tommorow, i will let ya know if i need a ride tonight by 7 that sound cool? take care all and may the strenghth be with you


----------



## AlaskaMOM

TwinkieMama said:
			
		

> Ok and a question for you south beach gals:  do you really lose weight right away? or is it just water?
> and for anyone: how do you tell? my weight flucuates over 5 lbs per day (which is a lot on a shorty pants, ahem, I mean Pixie Princess, like myself)?



OK I'm feeling a bit more comfortable about my poundage numbers so I'll share my South Beach weight loss numbers with you. 
Start So Beach July 12                      weighed: 235   
July 19 (1 week in)                           weighed: 226
July 30 (2 1/2 weeks in)                    weighed: 224
Aug 14 (a little more than a month)     weighed: 215 20 POUNDS LOST
Sept 15                                          weighed: 208 (Also Biggest Loser start weight)
Oct 1                                             weighed 198 (the first time seeing 1 for years!)
Oct 18                                           weighed: 193
Nov 1                                             weighed: 190
Today                                             weiged:188

Total 47 pounds since July.  I have been a diligent South Beacher the entire time. As well as adding in lots of exercise (a BIG change from before!) and LOTS of water.  I fill up 4 1 liter bottles with filtered water (YUCK hard water here) and make sure I drink all of them. It seems to be slowing down a bit, but I think I've just been adding in the carbs, and it's showing the effects.  So I have given up my vices: Pepsi, white bread, sugar, and replaced them with the vice of obsessive scale adoration!  I weigh myself at LEAST once a day, and I agree with a previous poster; first thing in the morning (after pottying, of course) and best to be fully "nekid".  Twinkie I don't know exactly how pixieish of a princess you are, but I'm pretty short too (5'3") and my weight will fluctuate on average 3-4 pounds in a day.



			
				UtahMama said:
			
		

> I'll give those who posted once to say "I'm IN" a huge chance to come play more, like 6 months! Maybe I'll PM them? With "Dont Give Up" etc!


 I'm gonna try more to come out and play more.  I just love all the chatter this thread has.


----------



## TwinkieMama

monymony3471 said:
			
		

> Is sexy bikin model a realistic look? Sorry, that's the first thing that pops into my mind.




Whoa there Monica!!!!!

Have you ever seen me say the word bikini??????

I don't think so!


The "look" I am going for is that I can put on my "skinny" jeans every day of the month and they fit comfortablely with NO MUFFIN TOP.   I wear low rise jeans because they fit me better (I have long legs and No torso to speak of... I am also.. ahem.... short in the stride... so low rise jeans come up almost to my belly button.)

I want to be free of "tummy pooches" and "back rolls".

I want to look and be strong and healthy... and for people to ask me if baby #4 is my first!


----------



## TwinkieMama

Jill- Welcome! Thank you so much for sharing with us. I really appreciate it.  Congrats on your amazing sucess!  A sustained loss of about 10 lbs a month is wonderful!!!  I may have to look into the South Beach thing...I am scared to try anything like that because I am such a cheater (on diets).  


Sorry this is so short but I have to dash off to work now!

Stay strong gals!!!!


----------



## eeyore45

aries1980 said:
			
		

> Well Ill never turn down and invitation to WDW but I def. know that I am going in sept DH loves the free dining plan!



 AND dont forget the food and wine fest, that's what hooked my dh!!!  First I must get a full time job - or one that pays like it!!! (starting to sk for pixie dust for a summer school position!!)

Bikini look -  -   I just bought a TANKINI!!  and I love it, but I dont love the way I look in it!!!

AlaskaMom - thanks for sharing your story... I may be on the tall side (shrinking as I get older!!) but its been awhile since I hit onederland... I've not been able to cut carbs - but I do need to replace them with healthier carbs...

Calorie Counters - I went on a program I have 2 great breakfast recipes that are easy to make a huge batch throw in the freezer, then each morning pull them out - 

High Protein (egg whites) healthy carb - oatmeal... so its filling...


----------



## eeyore45

Found the Raspberry Muffins... (I buy a bag of frozen berries, with rasberries, strawberries, blackberries - I just try and cut down the large strawberries, and while frozen too!!)

1 1/2 C Oats Rolled Whole
1 1/2  C Oats rolled ground with food processor (I have purchased oat flour make sure its all oats and its ground really fine)
2tsp Baking powder
12 egg whites slightly beaten
4tsp Splenda
3 cups of berries

Combine Oats, baking powder, egg whites and Splenda
Gentle add berries
spoon in muffin tins

Bake at 35 for 20 - 25 minutes

Do NOT put them in bagies or covered containers until they are TOTALLY completely cooled, and dried for a while, if you do they will have condensation and get yucky!!

If you dont beat your egg whites you will get just 6 large muffins, if you beat your eggs you will get 2 extra small muffins

These muffins do not raise very much so fill your muffin tins to the top, not halfway

Makes 6 large muffins or 12 small muffins
Serving  1 large or 2 small for 1/2 cup carb, 2 oz of Protein 1/2 Cup fruit...

(I'm sorry I thought I had a calorie count on these!)


----------



## hinsok1

spongemommie05 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the advice my dh tells me to plan my surgery for sometime after june he knows i will feel better after, but i just can't tell myself ,i have young kids who would need me ages 9,7, 5, 3 and a 16 mo old so 6 weeks out for surgery is not a choice for me now, but dh is always right and i will do the surgery i am praying i can hold out till summer when my life is not as crazy with kids going to school, but thanks for the words of advice i will take them into consideration..



It seems impossible, but it is amazing how friends come out of the woodwork!  I had a 3 yr old and 8 yr at the time. . . . one was in school and DH took the other to daycare each day . . . My mom came for the first 4 days, then after that, I just had to get through the days on my own until DH came home . . . DH bought paper plates, bowls and plastic silverware . . . cut down on dishes for awhile . . . it was amazing how they survived without me . . .


----------



## hinsok1

monymony3471 said:
			
		

> Ok, I was too sore to walk this morning, so, today I let my muscles chill, I believe they are in a state of shock.  I give them until tomorrow and that's it.  I'll just tough it out then.
> 
> I had a good day yesterday.  Any of you weigh a holics?  I cant stay off the scale when I'm dieting, yet when I'm not, I never get on it?  Can't wait to see what happens by Friday.
> 
> Make it a great day everyone!



Even thought you are not walking today, try to stretch . . . it will make tomorrow that much easier . . . I try to stretch each day .  . . it really helps, especially when I am trying new exercies and they hurt . . .!

Great progress!


----------



## hinsok1

UtahMama said:
			
		

> Awwww! I hate THAT! Stupid SCALE!!!!! Dont let it get you down! You know you've lost, thats what REALLY matters! So just "guess" and keep on slimming...keep on slimming...
> 
> South Beach is VERY hard the first 2 weeks, In theory, it's to help with the cravings for the wrong carbs like candy and bread etc. BUT you do lose between 8-14 lbs in that 2 weeks (without ever being hungry!). Then slowly, limited carbs are re-introduced.
> 
> To not have "water weight" loss= drink lots of water
> To not have lean muscle loss= excercise
> 
> My personal 2 arch nemisis. The only way I'm going to really change (forever) is to establish these habits into my hard-drive...LOL!
> 
> 
> I cant WAIT till friday!!!



Ok for you South Beachers - when you lose that fast, are you seeing it in your clothes?  I have 86 days until our Disney cruise . . . while I have some serious weight to lose, I would be estatic to lose 20 before we leave!!!  Anything to make a swimsuit less of a threat!


----------



## hinsok1

UtahMama said:
			
		

> *1 Point Chocolate Muffins!!!!!*
> 
> makes 24 nice sized, very moist, chocolatey, FIBERY muffins!!!! (You'll lose eating these fromthe mass amounts of fiber! LOL!)
> 
> 3 C. ALL BRAN cereal either the buds or "sticks" doesnt matter
> 2 1/2 C water
> 1 1/2 t. baking powder
> 1 t. vanilla
> 1 pkg. KrusteaZ Fat Free Brownie mix (I've also done this with the blueberry muffin mix that is Fat Free from Krusteaz!!! for a change)
> 
> SOAK the cereal in the water for about 10 minutes
> 
> ADD baking powder, vanilla,and brownie mix. MIX WELL (I use a kitchen aid)
> 
> Spray muffin pan with PAM then fill each tin about 1/2 full.
> 
> Bake in preheated oven at 350* for 20-25 mins!
> 
> 
> These muffins are tasty and filling! Grab one whenever you are needing chocolate or a quick snack! Unsure of the calories but 1 point is GOOD!


Do you think you can use any brownie mix?


----------



## hinsok1

Minnie said:
			
		

> You could try it Uma but whatever you do please don't use a mixer. Talk about disgusting!
> 
> I found that to get the beans without the chunks you really need at least the oil to get them blending. I'd do it in small sections though as it gets tough to get the chunks out.
> 
> As for the pudding mix - I'm not sure it is the smaller box compared to the bigger box    (make sure to add it at the very end as it gets very thick this batter will not pour or be liquidy).



I wonder if you can use the refried black beans?


----------



## hinsok1

AlaskaMOM said:
			
		

> OK I'm feeling a bit more comfortable about my poundage numbers so I'll share my South Beach weight loss numbers with you.
> Start So Beach July 12                      weighed: 235
> July 19 (1 week in)                           weighed: 226
> July 30 (2 1/2 weeks in)                    weighed: 224
> Aug 14 (a little more than a month)     weighed: 215 20 POUNDS LOST
> Sept 15                                          weighed: 208 (Also Biggest Loser start weight)
> Oct 1                                             weighed 198 (the first time seeing 1 for years!)
> Oct 18                                           weighed: 193
> Nov 1                                             weighed: 190
> Today                                             weiged:188
> 
> Total 47 pounds since July.  I have been a diligent South Beacher the entire time. As well as adding in lots of exercise (a BIG change from before!) and LOTS of water.  I fill up 4 1 liter bottles with filtered water (YUCK hard water here) and make sure I drink all of them. It seems to be slowing down a bit, but I think I've just been adding in the carbs, and it's showing the effects.  So I have given up my vices: Pepsi, white bread, sugar, and replaced them with the vice of obsessive scale adoration!  I weigh myself at LEAST once a day, and I agree with a previous poster; first thing in the morning (after pottying, of course) and best to be fully "nekid".  Twinkie I don't know exactly how pixieish of a princess you are, but I'm pretty short too (5'3") and my weight will fluctuate on average 3-4 pounds in a day.
> 
> I'm gonna try more to come out and play more.  I just love all the chatter this thread has.



I am totally impressed!!!!  Those are numbers I can live with . . . I think I need to pick up a book about SBD . . . I was determined to make sure any changes I could live with, but maybe going this way will at least kick start me to start losing!


----------



## Minnie

hinsok1 said:
			
		

> I wonder if you can use the refried black beans?



Not for this recipe - you want the regular canned black beans.


----------



## UtahMama

hinsok1 said:
			
		

> Do you think you can use any brownie mix?


I wouldnt chance it. They are very moist. You'll never know they're fat free.


----------



## AlaskaMOM

TwinkieMama said:
			
		

> Jill- Welcome! Thank you so much for sharing with us. I really appreciate it.  Congrats on your amazing sucess!  A sustained loss of about 10 lbs a month is wonderful!!!  I may have to look into the South Beach thing...I am scared to try anything like that because I am such a cheater (on diets).
> 
> 
> Sorry this is so short but I have to dash off to work now!
> 
> Stay strong gals!!!!



So was I - the diet cheater that is, I mean how do you think I got to that size to begin with??  I'm still not in "the clear" but hopefully this is "the one" for me!


----------



## dreamergirl78

Hi everyone.  Is it too late to join the thread?  I hope not!
Here is why I want to get healthy.  
1) My Mom was diagnosed with Liver cancer.  At some point she may need my liver and I need it to be healthy!  I also know she is going to change her lifestyle and I want to be able to support her as much as possible.
2) My hubby is deployed and when he gets home in 08 I want to be HOT!!!  I want him to walk off the plane and be floored by how cute his wife is!   
3) I am tired of prentending to be ok with how I look because deep inside I am not ok with it, but I am good at putting on a front.
4) I want to be able to play football with my son and not be winded.  

So am I qualified?

I cut soda out of my life so far.  I also am not drinking caffine.  I have lowered my carb intake but not elimated it all together.  I also want to get back into exercise.  My goal is to do pilates at least 4 times per week.  

K, that's it for now I think.  I look forward to having a group that I can be a part of that will help inspire me!
Thanks everyone!


----------



## AlaskaMOM

hinsok1 said:
			
		

> Ok for you South Beachers - when you lose that fast, are you seeing it in your clothes?  I have 86 days until our Disney cruise . . . while I have some serious weight to lose, I would be estatic to lose 20 before we leave!!!  Anything to make a swimsuit less of a threat!



I totally think 20 is doable, and will show in the way your clothes fit. Quite possibly make them not fit any more.  2 weeks ago I cleaned out my closet: all of my "fattest" clothes gone (2 big bags full to the Goodwill) they were all too big. And now I'm wearing my "skinnier" clothes.  (I'm sure many of you know what it is I speak of)  I still have one more size down to go in my closet, but there aren't near as many of those, so by then I'll need to some SERIOUS SHOPPING!!!    I guess I didn't think I'd get small enough to wear them again.



hinsok1 here's a pic of me about 20 pounds ago next to a pic of me 45 pounds ago, see 20 pounds is a BIG difference!


----------



## eeyore45

dreamergirl78 said:
			
		

> Hi everyone.  Is it too late to join the thread?  I hope not!
> Here is why I want to get healthy.
> 1) My Mom was diagnosed with Liver cancer.  At some point she may need my liver and I need it to be healthy!  I also know she is going to change her lifestyle and I want to be able to support her as much as possible.
> 2) My hubby is deployed and when he gets home in 08 I want to be HOT!!!  I want him to walk off the plane and be floored by how cute his wife is!
> 3) I am tired of prentending to be ok with how I look because deep inside I am not ok with it, but I am good at putting on a front.
> 4) I want to be able to play football with my son and not be winded.
> 
> So am I qualified?
> 
> I cut soda out of my life so far.  I also am not drinking caffine.  I have lowered my carb intake but not elimated it all together.  I also want to get back into exercise.  My goal is to do pilates at least 4 times per week.
> 
> K, that's it for now I think.  I look forward to having a group that I can be a part of that will help inspire me!
> Thanks everyone!




hmmmm.... (j/k!) 

I think our requirements are pretty tough... so far I think Utm has said you have to post you want "in"... and then she mentioned posting at least once every 3 months!!

 
I do understand - 

I do something similiar to pilates (I posted the arm behind the back stretch - when you do that make sure to try and reach up higher each time, and do it VERY SLOW!!!) 

so I say 

WELCOME!! 

I just hope I "stick" with it, I have a lofty goal... getting to onederland!!


----------



## pixie dust 112

Another small victory for me!  Just went to starbucks and ordered a tall skim sugar free vanilla latte 160 calories that I budgeted for.  I usually get a venti pumpkin spice latte with whipped cream  - by my calculations over 800 calories!  No wonder I'm in this situation!    

And guess what.....this latte is delicious!


----------



## UtahMama

AlaskaMOM said:
			
		

> I totally think 20 is doable, and will show in the way your clothes fit. Quite possibly make them not fit any more.  2 weeks ago I cleaned out my closet: all of my "fattest" clothes gone (2 big bags full to the Goodwill) they were all too big. And now I'm wearing my "skinnier" clothes.  (I'm sure many of you know what it is I speak of)  I still have one more size down to go in my closet, but there aren't near as many of those, so by then I'll need to some SERIOUS SHOPPING!!!    I guess I didn't think I'd get small enough to wear them again.
> 
> 
> 
> hinsok1 here's a pic of me about 20 pounds ago next to a pic of me 45 pounds ago, see 20 pounds is a BIG difference!



Wow Jill what a cutie you are!

I swear, I need those size rings designed to attach to the racks of clothing in clothing stores! I'd have 9's through 16's...  

Looks like there's gonna be ALOT of shopping going on with all of us on this thread! Not that I'm complaining! We have alot of really nice outlet stores here in Park City that wouldn't mind taking my money!


----------



## monymony3471

Ok, I felt guilty all day for not exercising this morning.  So I did the tread mill again at 6pm.  Now I can relax. 33 mins, 2.28 miles, 104 fat cals gone! 300 cals gone!

I thought it was a good day again.

B:  scrambled eggs with peppers, onions, cheese

am sn: turkey, lettuce leaf, swiss cheese

L: beef patty with mushrooms, some cheese, side salad w/chick peas and cukes, Home Made italian dressing.

pm sn: yogurt

D: Salad with chicken, cukes, celery, chick peas, hm ranch dressing

I drink about 10 glasses of water and had a crystal light drink today.

(oh and I did find a mini kit kat in my coat pocket that I wore on Halloween, it mysteriously disappeared???? 

I feel good.  I need to feel good about myself.  This is such a mental thing for me.  I very much appreciate this being started.  What made this so easy to join, was that I see by the user names that we frequent the same threads and chit chat together and it gave me a sense of familiarity. Which made it very easy to hop on board.  So, UM, a heart felt thanks for starting this and getting me where I need to be.


----------



## aries1980

I would love those recipes!!!


----------



## UtahMama

Hey all! Hey Monymony (love ya already! )

Does anyone want to see their "goal range" for Ht. and age and BMI current and goal? Click here:

http://www.dietwatch.com/dietwatch/...GenLongListG&gclid=CMzgusHox4gCFSHCYAodz3N4AQThere's a spot that says "Free Diet Profile". I didnt "join" but I wanted the tool.

My range is 123-167!

My skeleton doesnt weigh 123!!!! So I think I'll opt for the higher end of my range!


----------



## aries1980

Calorie-count.com is an awesome site i fell upon if all you ladies would like to look you can log your food for calorie counts and you can plug in your weight and it will chart your progress its pretty neat.

ok i got 40 oz of water done so far had the split pea soup again today for lunch this time.  I didnt get to walk the park so i did the mall for 45 mins of walking.
I ate there at the food court but I was very good with all th tempation I only choose from the ones that gave me a nutritional guide.  So I got a low-fat pita chicken teryaki wrap for a grand total of 300 calories with a water and 80 calories of mandarin oranges.  

I didnt even pick on the babys fries! ok just one but then I was like BAD!!! so I kept up the will power!!  

I will finsih my water and snack before bed.


----------



## DISUNC

UM!!!!

Is this flippen thread for just Da Dis Broads???  Can Studly/Chubby guys also become part of the "Dis Meltin Mama" Crusade/Cult?????

My Goals(today): (i was gonna wait till after New Years just like every year)
1. 30 pounds in 3 months is my weight loss goal(easier for us guys...dont hit me!   ).
2. Become Model like through eating sorta right and possible exercise!
3. Get back into my White Disco Suit, Ghyana shirt, and black bikini size 30w...STAYIN ALIVE getup!


----------



## UtahMama

DISUNC said:
			
		

> UM!!!!
> 
> Is this flippen thread for just Da Dis Broads???  Can Studly/Chubby guys also become part of the "Dis Meltin Mama" Crusade/Cult?????
> 
> My Goals(today): (i was gonna wait till after New Years just like every year)
> 1. 30 pounds in 3 months is my weight loss goal(easier for us guys...dont hit me!   ).
> 2. Become Model like through eating sorta right and possible exercise!
> 3. Get back into my White Disco Suit, Ghyana shirt, and black bikini size 30w...STAYIN ALIVE getup!


My darling! I am so happy you are here! OF course YOU can come play! We'll try not to talk about our girly-troubles! We weigh in on Friday. So I'm sure you'll still beat most of us, being a dude and all. So far it's a GREAT buncha gals! I'm going to collect all the weight loss numbers on friday evening-ish to announce our HUGE compiled loss. So far it's still NEW so we're all gung-ho. But as time wears on, and we hit plateaus, we'll need a bunch of support. 

Here's all you've missed:

1. Pick your diet and stick to it. We have calorie counters, South Beachers, etc.
2. weigh in fridays, can take measurements and a BEFORE picture(recommended) Look as fat as possible in the picture! LOL! fat and sad!
3. water (after diet pepsi, addendum to our rule was mine  )
4. No eating past 7 (or 2 hours before you go to bed)
5. check in often
6. Minnie Mouse is possibly our mascot because technically she's a protein and she rhymes with skinny   
7. We'll do wt. loss ribbons (a link is somewhere around here)
8. try to excercise, find something, anything!
9. give support and cheers  as needed
10.DONT give up- 6 months we'll re-evaluate...so set short term and 6 mo. goals. Looks like you've done that.

I cant wait to see you in your disco suit/bikini (wax before!)


----------



## DISUNC

UtahMama said:
			
		

> My darling! I am so happy you are here! OF course YOU can come play! We'll try not to talk about our girly-troubles! We weigh in on Friday. So I'm sure you'll still beat most of us, being a dude and all. So far it's a GREAT buncha gals! I'm going to collect all the weight loss numbers on friday evening-ish to announce our HUGE compiled loss. So far it's still NEW so we're all gung-ho. But as time wears on, and we hit plateaus, we'll need a bunch of support.
> 
> Here's all you've missed:
> 
> 1. Pick your diet and stick to it. We have calorie counters, South Beachers, etc.
> 2. weigh in fridays, can take measurements and a BEFORE picture(recommended) Look as fat as possible in the picture! LOL! fat and sad!
> 3. water (after diet pepsi, addendum to our rule was mine  )
> 4. No eating past 7 (or 2 hours before you go to bed)
> 5. check in often
> 6. Minnie Mouse is possibly our mascot because technically she's a protein and she rhymes with skinny
> 7. We'll do wt. loss ribbons (a link is somewhere around here)
> 8. try to excercise, find something, anything!
> 9. give support and cheers  as needed
> 10.DONT give up- 6 months we'll re-evaluate...so set short term and 6 mo. goals. Looks like you've done that.
> 
> I cant wait to see you in your disco suit/bikini (*wax before*!)




I hope I dont eat the WAX!  

I work weird hours & various shifts ...I will stick to the no eating 2 hour before sleep rule! Whenever that we be!

Dont worry about the girly "issues" (not problems) ....I will speed up in the mouse when I see them(is that considered excercise?)!   I have a gym & The bldg I work in is 1 football field wide & 2 footballs fields long.....and I am always running around there!

My BIG food problem is CANDY & Potato Chips and *CAKE*!


----------



## Minnie_Moo

* DISUNC*!  Nice to meet you.  I've seen you around but never taken the opportunity to say hello.

Are you related to *pixie dust 112*?  She has the same lovely shade of green hair as you!

*Evening, Ladies *- I'm checking in late. Had a long work day, then dinner out at PF Chang's with some colleagues. I was not on my best eating behavior today, but I did choose a Greek salad for lunch instead of a big old sandwich and chips and did better with the water today.

I'm not officially taking the whoe eating right plunge until Monday, though. I always have to get myself psyched up the week before.


----------



## LBelle

Hooray!!!   We have a guy now!!!!!  Welcome Disunc!!!!!  It'll sure be nice to get a male perspective on all of this!!!!!


----------



## lexmelinda

*Good morning, everyone! Welcome newbies and especially you....DISUNC....glad you're here! *Yesterday's calorie count.....*1410*! 

I'm with Dr. Oz  on the *no-brainer breakfasts and lunches*. I will be sticking to my oatmeal/flax seed for breakfast and Lean Cuisine for lunch. 

*Snacks I take to work*=fresh fruit or yogurt/fruit. I have frozen blueberries so I dump some in a container and a small container of yogurt on top...still cold when I get ready to eat it. Blueberries  are super fruit by the way. Try to include some if you can.
*
Still flunking water and exercise* but working on that. Frankly, I don't like water but bought some Lipton diet green teas packets to add to my bottled water. Taking my walking shoes to work....there is a gym attached to my office building. Now that I've actually admitted that....no more excuses.

*HAVE A GREAT DAY, EVERYBODY!*


----------



## monymony3471

It will be my morning ritual to stop by and say hello to everyone.  And Welcome DISUNC!   

Kinda puts me in the right state of mind for my day.  Helps bunches to see that I'm not alone doing this.  AHHH GROUP HUG.  THANKS.

(Plus I'm stuck on the riddle this morning)

Keep on keeping on!


----------



## eeyore45

*Monica*, I thought you typed stuck in the middle with you... sing along...   


*Melinda* may I make a tiny suggestion?  Have a little itty bitty goal for the gym... I mean, tell yourself 15 min - that its, 3 times a week, 15 min.  and really reach for that attainable goal - for the first week, then maybe each week after increase by 5 min...

You see, I know in my head that it makes a difference to start slowly to make the overall lifestyle change, but like many of you, I am anxious for results now - dagnabit - why cant I loose 5# EACH AND EVERY WEEK... oh, um *duh... and yet,

How many of us crave to see that number go down just like that?  Esp when we see things like Celebrity Fit Club, and Biggest Loser, and they do put up big numbers...

and then I stop.  and gain more.

So listen to your head, it will take time, dont rush it... we're going for a lifestyle change - right peeps?

*Today is a new day * The choice is yours to make - make *good* choices.


----------



## eeyore45

Forgot to say HELLO DISappearing PEEPS!! 

and dont forget all day today... hear  it in your head and then DO IT...

*suck it in* 

   
(my exercise so far - typing!!  picking the bouncers and dancers smilies!!)


----------



## crazy4dizney

Good morning !!  Dis Peeps ...
Tis' only day three for me ..  Have'nt exercised yet  but , hope to today..   It's always that initial plunge   Then I'm good to go ...   Wait!  Dont get the wrong idea!!!!!  I'm going back to the gym today...Wish me luck  

Have a good day


----------



## UtahMama

GOOD MORNING PEOPLE! (Ty impersonation to FREAK out DISunc)

 Today is my free aerobics day! Free at the church! No excuses! 
I have to do it! Two times this week is practically a HABIT! I'm still super sore from monday! But that wont become an excuse. I am a GOOD and convincing excuse maker! So even if the car is broken, the kids are sick, I break my leg, whatever, I still need to excercise! Oprah says  !


OH! Along with the almost 2 times working out this week, I managed to choke down 64 oz. of water yesterday (I KNOW)! I still have my Weight Watchers MUG (why cant the disney refillable mugs be this big, I ask you???) which is 32 oz. I filled it twice! THAT is a major accomplishment! I think my body is is shock! The thing I have noticed with the water vs. diet Pepsi (sounds like a WWF pay per view)is my skin is wayyyy softer (weird huh?) and I FEEL better  . So my goal for today is to fill (and DRINK) 3 mugs full of water today! I still REQUIRE that dietPuppies to wake up though! And if i get a headache, it's what I 'll drink! NO ONE could talk me out of that! It's my vice.   


Ok! I gotta get the kids ready for school and Norah bundled up to go to aerobics! YAY ME!      

I'll be checking in tons...I have my Minnie by the monitor and she just stares at me when I go willy-nilly and NOT check in!!!!


----------



## Minnie

Good morning Peeps   

 to anyone I might have missed so far   

I made it through another night    That is 2 in a row which is more than I've done in a long time.   

Okay I admit to tooo many pistachios for a snack but it was still all Ph1 foods.

I made the bean mini-cakes last night and have them with me for snack. BTW - for those that considered them they are totally Ph1 friendly and don't count as part of your dessert calories as they are mostly protein.

I still have yet to exercise. I have a disk problem in my back which causes my sciatic nerve to hurt big time. Anyone knows exercise that won't cause that to act up please let me know   

Today's menu:
B - turkey sausage quiche (diet mt dew)
S - yogurt
L - salad and ham/cheese rollups
S - yogurt, bean cake
D - hmmmm DF has an interview today so it'll depend on how it goes
D - sf ff fudge bar
E - will try to do something


----------



## LBelle

Good morning all!!!!!!  

It's a beautiful, brand spanking new day!!!!!  

Well.......it seems that I have officially pulled all the muscles down the entire left side of my body!!!!!!     Yep...from the base of my noodle to the end of my butt!!!!  NO CLUE!!!!!!  

Anyhoo.....not gonna bellyache anymore than that!!!  Won't be doing a whole lot with the working out stuff today but I've been stickin' to the water/5-6 healthy, small meals per day plan and I already feel like I have more pep in me!!!  

This thread is going GREAT!!!!  So many good folks!!!  So much helpful advice and support!!!


----------



## TwinkieMama

Good Morning Peeps!!!!  

(and welcome DISUNC and everyone else who is newish)

I had the most amazing 300 calorie breakie today!

2 slices whole grain wheat bread   200 cal
2 oz fat free cream cheese            60 cal
4 slices ultra thin smoked turkey     40 cal


It was wonderful and made me feel like I was out to eat a bistro and is very filling.   


I am going to stick with 64 oz of water today... any more of a goal and I can't make it. Also I can't drink that much when I am teaching!  

Well I have to work on my food journal... my good choices are scribbled on a notepad and need to get them into my fancysmancy excel spreadsheet.

As I do not have free aerobics and/or child care I must  at home... probably another 30 minutes of dancing with my kids.  This is also a strength training since the 25 lb wunderbaby makes me hold him for most of it AND the other result is that my kids are lambs behavior wise. People need exercise!


----------



## aries1980

Morning Ladies and Gentleman!

OK i finished off 60 oz of water.  Let me tell you I feel like im choking it down anyone know of somethinig I can add to it that will still keep it calorie free so I can drink it without wanting to  ... i am so happy with this board i swear if it wasnt for the idea of know ing I need to check in here and that I have people there to cathc me if i fall off the wagon I wouldnt be on this diet as seriously.  i feel like everything I put in my mouth... I think ok is this ok for me and the ladies on the board.  Thank you ladies today is a great day so far.  Im hoping to get to the park but the weather is getting crappy so I think walking in the mall is going to do.  I'm thinking of joining curves because I did there one week trail and for a half hour a day that work was amazing because it was like doing an hour half workout for less time.  Keep up the good work ladies and gentleman


----------



## HaleyB

I did not DISappear, or fall off the wagon.

Who knew this thread would become so active? I love it.

I forgot to journal yesterday, and Scout Popcorn got delivered... so I did have some carmel corn.  Good thing they only give you a tiny amount for that $8.

Otherwise I was good, except I am no where near drinking enough water.  Today I will try again to make at least 32oz.  Baby steps.

It got cold out so we are gonna have lentil soup for dinner.  Great diet food! (so long as I keep away from the bread).


----------



## monymony3471

Hungry?  Go look at the riddle thread for toady.  You won't be any more.  Just trying to help!


http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1277137&page=1


----------



## aries1980

wheres the riddle thread?


----------



## aries1980

OMG!!! SInce I left WDW not even 2 months ago, there is more things opening up.... I need to drop this weight and get going there again.  Can't wait till next september / october to go?  Anyone going around then next year? Its the million dreams celebration, we all should be going to Celebrate our dreams of losing all our weight we lost.


----------



## dismom9761

Hi,   is it too late to join??I can't fit into my clothes anymore and can't buy any more.Nudist clony is out so....

I think we are supposed to list goals so here goes:
1.Lose 10 pound by my bday(January 7)
2.Stay away from JUNk
3.Move every day but EXERCISE 3 times a week

I don't think I am going to do any certain plan but I am going to count calories and try to stay around 1400.Is that a good number?I did weight watchers  before and may end up counting points instead.Water is not a problem for me,that is almost the only thing I drink.


----------



## aries1980

dismom9761 said:
			
		

> Hi,   is it too late to join??I can't fit into my clothes anymore and can't buy any more.Nudist clony is out so....
> 
> I think we are supposed to list goals so here goes:
> 1.Lose 10 pound by my bday(January 7)
> 2.Stay away from JUNk
> 3.Move every day but EXERCISE 3 times a week
> 
> I don't think I am going to do any certain plan but I am going to count calories and try to stay around 1400.Is that a good number?I did weight watchers  before and may end up counting points instead.Water is not a problem for me,that is almost the only thing I drink.



Welcome Dismom.  I found www.calorie-count.com a great place for counting my calories.  You create a account for free and there is a section for a food log so simple and it keeps your calories on track it also has a exercise log where you can keep a log there and will give you how many calories you burn doing activities from even carrying a laundry basket or a child that weighs a certain weight.  Hope that helps you and anyone else!!!


----------



## UtahMama

aries1980 said:
			
		

> OMG!!! SInce I left WDW not even 2 months ago, there is more things opening up.... I need to drop this weight and get going there again.  Can't wait till next september / october to go?  Anyone going around then next year? Its the million dreams celebration, we all should be going to Celebrate our dreams of losing all our weight we lost.


THAT would be great! My DH says we are finishing our basement instead...BUT! I am certain the free dining would tempt him, so I'm not ruling it out! We've been dying to try either 2 rooms at the POP or the new family suites at All Star Music (check THOSE out if you haven't already!) It's fairly much the same price.   

About the water, have you tried Crystal Lite yet??? It's really yummy but I haven't gotten any yet. I plan on it just for variety! 

THIS is GREAT! When I want to cheat, I think of all YOU        I DONT want to let down!!!! 

By 10:30 this morning (after aerobics) I had drank a full 64 oz. out of my Weight Watchers mug! (this mug's "job" is to rinse the hair of my kids in the tub, so it's happy to have it's purpose back!)

This same girl 3 ish days ago, NEVER ever ever drank water!   

I tasted a fru-fru water by SOBE called "Life Water" the one that's lean. It was cranberry or Pomegranite (i forgot already!) and it was very good.

At areobics, we did an interval training THAT KICKED MY BUM!!!! Spongie did AWE-SOME!!! SO glad she came!! (Friday sister!!!)
I love the big CORE balls to do crunches on! I will be LUCKY if I'll be able to sit on the toliet tomarrow! I'm kinda shakey! My skin is so moist from all that water! Who Knew???


WELCOME NEW PEOPLE!!!!!!


----------



## eeyore45

Going to chime in - its my lunch hour - I had so many errands to run, I thought, "drive thru Wendy's get a kids meal, and only eat a few fries"  BUT then y'all popped in my head and I thought... WWPD (what would peeps do?) 

So I went to the grocery store, walked in, walked around, and settled on.... SUSHI made with BROWN RICE - 250 calories!!!   Now, did I pick up they gynormous Dr. Pepper??? NO I did not, got a 50cent bottle of 500ml purified drinking water baby!!  (and right before the ----- 8th graders come in!! )

    

Thank  you Utm and Haley for your posts to me waaaay back on like page 3... it helped making today's choice.

Crystal Lite packs come in single serving to throw in a bottle of water - or Sam's club sells the lemonade one, and I just pour and stir till it tastes right!!  (and while I'm figuring it out I drink more water!!   )

WELCOME DISMOM!!    I'm doing the same thing.  Baby steps.  I am not going to beat myself up for what I DONT do, but encourage me to do better, to make GOOD HEALTHY choices... one day at a time.

I want to go to Disney Sept/Oct !!!


----------



## aries1980

UtahMama said:
			
		

> THAT would be great! My DH says we are finishing our basement instead...BUT! I am certain the free dining would tempt him, so I'm not ruling it out! We've been dying to try either 2 rooms at the POP or the new family suites at All Star Music (check THOSE out if you haven't already!) It's fairly much the same price.


 I did not know they had that at the All Stars.  We have stayed at the POP the last two times. I will have to check into that when we start planning but I wish I knew when they are offering the free dining again I wanna book like Now!!

Also im almost done with 24 oz of water and ate a yougurt for morning snack and preparing lunch next!!


----------



## UtahMama

SANDY!!!!Oh my HECK! 

WWPD!!!!! What would peeps do???     

THAT's gonna STICK with me!!!!


----------



## dismom9761

WWPD!!I like that too.  That just ran through my head when I handed my DD a piece of candy out of the Halloween stash.  One choice at a time......


----------



## monymony3471

You guys are funny!  I like!

I added the riddle link in my post before #262


----------



## aries1980

ok fiinshed lunch and snacking on a snack bag popcorn for only 100 calories.

I had a salad with 1oz chicken 1oz muenster cheese calorie free oriental dressing and 1 oz carrots and sprinkle of paremsan cheese and croutons, 2 cups ice burg lettuce.  total in calories around 250 calories

now what to make for dinner.  I'm going to try and walk after my soap opera


----------



## Minnie

eeyore45 said:
			
		

> Going to chime in - its my lunch hour - I had so many errands to run, I thought, "drive thru Wendy's get a kids meal, and only eat a few fries"  BUT then y'all popped in my head and I thought... WWPD (what would peeps do?)
> 
> So I went to the grocery store, walked in, walked around, and settled on.... SUSHI made with BROWN RICE - 250 calories!!!   Now, did I pick up they gynormous Dr. Pepper??? NO I did not, got a 50cent bottle of 500ml purified drinking water baby!!  (and right before the ----- 8th graders come in!! )



OMG - We are Borg   

I was litteraly one car from the drive up lane at Wendys and I pulled out and came on back to work and ate my salad and ham/cheese rollups like a good Peep


----------



## aries1980

Minnie said:
			
		

> OMG - We are Borg
> 
> I was litteraly one car from the drive up lane at Wendys and I pulled out and came on back to work and ate my salad and ham/cheese rollups like a good Peep




Great Job!!   

You just earned a point for the WWPD motto of the day!!!


----------



## UtahMama

Minnie said:
			
		

> OMG - We are Borg
> 
> I was litteraly one car from the drive up lane at Wendys and I pulled out and came on back to work and ate my salad and ham/cheese rollups like a good Peep


WWPD AWARD!!!!! (these phrases are going to catch on!)

Wendy's does have diet-ish chili??? If you HAD to eat there. And salads. And NO, a frosty eaten with a salad is not zero calories! I've tried this with diet Pepsi and some no-no snack. 

For those who may not know what "Borg" is, it's like "Jinx, buy me a coke". I do not know the back story on that but I'm guessing it's a doozy!

Alot of these words came from a typo that STUCK in people's heads!


----------



## Minnie

UtahMama said:
			
		

> WWPD AWARD!!!!! (these phrases are going to catch on!)
> 
> Wendy's does have diet-ish chili??? If you HAD to eat there. And salads. And NO, a frosty eaten with a salad is not zero calories! I've tried this with diet Pepsi and some no-no snack.
> 
> For those who may not know what "Borg" is, it's like "Jinx, buy me a coke". I do not know the back story on that but I'm guessing it's a doozy!
> 
> Alot of these words came from a typo that STUCK in people's heads!



UMA - Are u sure on that frosty   

BORG - Is from Star Trek when Cpt Pickard was taken by the Borg to become one of them - the collective - or in other words - the same.

Okay I admit to being a closet Trekkie - but I do have a son that loves Star Wars.


----------



## eeyore45

Thanks for the Borg back story - its been awhile since I've watched Star Trek... those were the days!!!

(and I only ate 2/3 of the Sushi!!  drank all the water!!   )

QUICK... everybody...     

and dont forget...

*SUCK IT IN *

 ok another acronym - SII = sigh = suck it in!!   yep, I drive myself crazy!!!  lol, roflol, roflolsii


----------



## aries1980

http://www.wendys.com/food/NutritionLanding.jsp#

heres the link to the wendy nutritional fact sheet, you can also get it from the wendys its self it looks like a brouchere. If anyone needs an info for nutritional facts feel free to ask me.  I will be more than happy to get you the info or at least a link to it.  I have been quiet a bit of research lately...


----------



## TwinkieMama

Welcome Dismom!  Everyone is welcome to join... you can't start any younger  

And I am    here!!

I love love love    WWPD!!!!

And actually I have been thinking SIUSII (pronounced soo-sie)... meaning suck it up and suck it in... to remind me to make one choice at a time and on each choice I can just 'suck it up' and do the right thing... 
Meaning that when I think about my life without chocolate and cake and ice cream I a want to    but I don't have to give it up forever, just today... taking one day at a time.  Every morning I wake up and commit to make better choices just for today.

And of course while I am sucking it up and I need to suck it in. 


Thanks for the inspiring Wendy's stories. Today is our very busy day so I need to resist temptation to eat fast food tonight.


----------



## TwinkieMama

aeries thanks for the link!

Do you have anything on applebees? I ate a half portion of the grilled chicken caesar salad last night. I am guessing almost 500 calories but I can't find it anywhere.

Also the last couple of days when I have been searching for calorie information I have been getting pop up you know what.  Rhymes with corn.    I haven't had this problem in years... same internet filters... ??????


----------



## UtahMama

Applebee's is Weight Watcher friendly! If you order any of the WW entee's it should be FINE!

"WWWW" What would Wendy want?  

Twinkie:http://www.calorieking.com/foods/search/Applebees


----------



## eeyore45

I love our motto, and our mantra.... siusii,   siusii, soooooseeee!!!   

Thank you all so much, just when I need to smile, or get encouragement - here's a post!!   

ok, restaurant menu info - if you've never spent hours at Dotti's weight loss zone, then you've never done weight watchers!!

Link to restaurants > http://www.dwlz.com/restaurants.html

(I looked for the ceasar salad it wasnt there   maybe because it wasnt ww friendly?  some of the salads listed were 804 calories tho!)

Also her site includes many many recipes > http://www.dwlz.com/recipeTOC.html

there are a lot of ads on the site - but you can only imagine how much bandwidth gets used by people like me that grab what I need and move on - its great the site has stood thru so many tests!! 

I know there is also a palm pilot free download for points calculations, I used it back in the day!!

(I went and clicked on the review the weight commander review says > 





> Michael Marder, the man who created the Weight Commander, did a wonderful job on it....it is a creative, informative, fun program. It is a shareware program that costs $9.95 (and worth every penny!). It is a ready-to-use program - not hard at all - very user friendly! It is a GREAT tool for tracking your weight loss journey. He is always working on the program and updating it. It has the following features (geared for any diet plan you are on) plus much more:


----------



## eeyore45

holy canoli - a ceasar salad is 1295 CALORIES!!!     

I may never eat that again!! No wonder I'm carrying an extra spare tire around my middle!!!


----------



## eeyore45

Anybody given any thought to Thanksgiving?  I'm a huge Pie lover!! (  boy do I got that right!!)

So I've been rethinking some of my recipes and searching for alternatives.  Now I have an award winning Pumpkin Pie recipe, its made with sweetened condensed milk, so you can imagine calories and sugar there!! 

How about any of you?  I found this one, I'm not lovin a frozen pie crust, but other than that???

Pumpkin Pie recipe
8 serving Jell-O Fat Free Sugar Free Instant Vanilla Pudding, Prepared with Skim Milk (2 boxes) 
1 1/3 cup fat-free skim milk 
16 oz canned pumpkin 
1 1/2 tsp pumpkin pie spice 
1 serving frozen ready-to-bake pie crust 
4 cup fat-free whipped topping 


Instructions 

1.Add pudding mix to milk and beat on lowest speed just until blended; about 30 seconds. 
2.Blend in pumpkin, spice, and 2 cups of whipped topping. 
3.Pour into pie shell. 
4.Chill until set; at least 4 hours. 
5.Garnish with remaining whipped topping.


----------



## eeyore45

This one I think may need sugar (or at least splenda, but I think I'd love the phyllo dough - I'm afraid I've never worked phyllo dough tho...   )

Reduced Pumpkin Pie
Ingredients 


4 sprays cooking spray 
4 sheet phyllo dough 
1/2 cup dark brown sugar 
1/4 tsp ground cloves 
1 tsp ground cinnamon 
1 tsp ground ginger 
1 tsp cornstarch 
1/8 tsp table salt 
1 1/2 cup canned pumpkin, puree 
1 1/2 cup fat-free evaporated milk 
1/2 cup fat-free egg substitute 
1 tsp vanilla extract 


Instructions 


Preheat oven to 350°F. Lightly coat a 9-inch round pie pan with cooking spray.


Cut phyllo sheets in half. Place 1 sheet in prepared pan and lightly coat with cooking spray. Top with another sheet of phyllo, placing corners just to the right of the previous sheet's corners. Repeat with remaining sheets to form a circle. Press layered phyllo into pan and roll in edges. Bake until lightly browned, about 10 minutes.


Whisk together brown sugar, spices, cornstarch and salt in a large bowl. Whisk together pumpkin, evaporated milk, egg substitute and vanilla in a medium bowl. Gradually whisk wet ingredients into dry ingredients.


Pour filling into crust. Bake until set, about 50 minutes. (Cover crust edges with foil during baking if they are becoming too brown.) Cool completely before cutting into 8 pieces.


----------



## hinsok1

Minnie said:
			
		

> I still have yet to exercise. I have a disk problem in my back which causes my sciatic nerve to hurt big time. Anyone knows exercise that won't cause that to act up please let me know



What area do you have problems with?  L4/L5?  How do you handle walking?  That might be the best to start with right now.  Another one, that I think someone else brought up is to lay on your stomach, and lift both your arms and your legs off the ground for a count to 10.  Lower and do again . . . Sounds weird, but it really helps the core muscles . . . Then you can also try lifting alternating arm and legs, hold for 10, then repeat with the other leg/arm combo.  

When I was recovering from my back surgery, I started out excersicing by going to a water aerobic class.  It was wonderful . . . I didn't feel like I was doing anything, but it really helped my stamina!  The YMCA by us has a couple of neat classes that you can go to without being a memeber.  I think it was $2 a time. . . . I really lacked confidence in my ability to do anything so I started with the arthritis class (I was the youngest person in the class by 20 years!!)  Needless to say I "graduated" to the "Warm Water Plus" class which is a class in the "warm" water pool and more of a beginner class . . .after 2 mo of that, I moved up to the regular water aerobic class . . . then on to the regular gym.  (** this is also great if you have joint problems - the water helps support you!)

All it takes are baby steps . . . but let me tell you - it is a great feeling when you start to feel strong!!!  I unfortunatley fell off the wagon and stopped working out for four months.  I can't believe how much I feel it!  I also didn't changed my eating habits enough to really lose weight, but I did tone up and had much more energy!  I did more activities and worked in the yard this summer more than I have in years.  So now I realize the importance of this and I am committed to making it part of my life . ..  

Hit the gym 2x so far this week.  I won't make it tonight, but will try the excersice ball and a DVD I have at home instead . . . !


----------



## UtahMama

I FORGOT to eat lunch! I know!

Wake me up: diet pepsi 2 cans

B: 2 eggs (Full)

water 32 oz
Aerobics 1 hour-ish
water 32 MORE oz. durring aerobics!!! YAY ME!!!

L: forgot

L: 2:00 grilled chicken salad with walnuts, mozzerella cheese, red wine vinegrette spray (Full)

S: sugar free jello/MORE water...32 oz. NO DIET PEPSI 

D: see Lunch

S: brownies made with beans...next time I'll ADD the baking powder!  
    (pretty good!)





2 Days till weigh in!!!!!


----------



## spongemommie05

well i made it downstairs where my computer was and i am just checking in i am so soooooreeee and was very very naseus, aerobics kicked my butt.. i am gonna go to bed early tonight.  check in tommorow 

welcome to all the newbies


----------



## hinsok1

LoL - WWPD - this is going to get me through the week!!!  

Welcome everyone . . . this is such a great group.  

only had 1/3 of my water today . . . Will have to focus on it the rest of the night . . .  The day has been very busy - Meals so far 

B - Nouiche Smoothie (anyone try these? 10g Protein, 5g fiber, 0 fat - 270 cal)
L - Beef quesadilla w/ tomatos w/ 1/2 Diet Dr. Pepper
D - Pork roast not sure what else yet . . . 

Not getting this planning down yet . . . Love the idea of Lean Cruisin for lunch, just can't seem to remember to grab it out of the freezer before work . . . I need to plan so many other things, planning meals seems to just push me over the edge . . .


----------



## pumba

wow just checked the wendys chili nutrional facts and a small chili has 23 carbs but 6 fiber grams......wow .....you are right this is good for us......and bad for others......  

I was a bad girl today but I thought i was okey.....but I wasnt';......I made a sugar free fat free vanilla cook and serve pudding and put it in a graham cracker crust with a few slices of banana....oy oy...(15 for a half banana) and then some sugar free fat free cool whip.....well I tested at 167..to high for me before supper...should be a little over 105......oh well another day another blood sugar test.......but I just tested and I was 104 so that is good for my evening snack and I will be good.....


----------



## nsalz

DISUNC said:
			
		

> UM!!!!
> 
> Is this flippen thread for just Da Dis Broads???  Can Studly/Chubby guys also become part of the "Dis Meltin Mama" Crusade/Cult?????
> 
> My Goals(today): (i was gonna wait till after New Years just like every year)
> 1. 30 pounds in 3 months is my weight loss goal(easier for us guys...dont hit me!   ).
> 2. Become Model like through eating sorta right and possible exercise!
> 3. Get back into my White Disco Suit, Ghyana shirt, and black bikini size 30w...STAYIN ALIVE getup!


Well...welcome old friend....well you know not old...young friend and soon to be fit and trim


----------



## nsalz

OK well today I have confirmed....Yes I am a stress eater.  But this is an upbeat thread...so i will just say this....I am writing off today and will do better tomorrow.  Congrats to all who have stayed on their program.  I think I am still trying to figure out my program.  I think I have to go back out and buy the south beach diet book.  Yes...thats what I will do tomorrow.  
GGGGOOOOOO MMMEEEE  (sorry, I had to give myself a little cheer)


----------



## UtahMama

I'm watching The Biggest Loser to help keep my focus. Utah (Heather) is STILL going strong!!!


In the theme song is the words: "What have you done today to make you feel proud?"

I want to be able to answer that with SOMETHING everyday!!!

This is so physical. But it's SO emotional too! 
It's EASIER for me to not try and diet. 
I have to break free of my "stinkin thinkin" (excuses etc.)
and form new attitudes along with the new habits!!!


----------



## eeyore45

Woman's World magazine - 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glucomannan

its a soluble fiber glucomannan that is significantly helping with weight loss - so all of us that need that extra help in the bathroom...   

I jogged in place during Biggest Loser - and I have not liked how Kia and Heather have behaved in this game, but it got them to the end so, what do I know!!  They were featured in this months Prevention Magazine!!   

off to take care of dd!!


----------



## monymony3471

I'm upping my exercise to at least 4 times a week.  Today I took off.

Got my water in, I stop counting after the first 8.

B:         mushroom omelet
am sn:   I was making chop suey for lunch so I had a few bites of that
L:          chop suey/no rice added black eye peas
pm sn:   celery sticks and turkey
D:         salad with chicken

Can't believe UM said the "C" word.  Must be the diet

I don't know about you but I'm tired of waking up 2-3 times through the night to pee.  I usually can make it through the night.  Not now though with drinking all my water.  So, I'm trying to stop fluids by 8pm.

Here's to tomorrow!  Hope it's lighter!


----------



## Backstage_Gal

OK, if you want to really diet, check out Top Chef competion (Leftover segment) on Bravo!

Pig blood, kidneys, chicken feet, tripe, beef hearts, beef cheeks, sweetbreads, veal tongue, fish heads, veal tails .........

Good eats!!!!!!!!


----------



## Minnie_Moo

Eeewwwwwwwwww, Marita!  Way to ruin our appetites.  YES!!!!!

What a GREAT diet plan . . .


----------



## UtahMama

monymony???? What C word? Chili??

I have NO idea  

I LOVE the food choices you made today! WAY to GO!!!   
I want an omelet tomarrow, that sounds good. Eggs FILL me up!

I hate getting up to pee!!!! I wait till the last possible second!  




I want beef jerkey and string cheese tomarrow for snacks.

But some of you have mentioned ham or turkey rollups I think that sounds good too. I do have to finish up my big pot of lentil/beef soup tomarrow though. THAT stuff "cleans" you out if you know what I mean. 

Knowing that we weigh in on friday makes me want tomarrow to ROCK!
Time to kick it up a notch ((BAM))



Where's DISunc, the thread hunk?


----------



## hinsok1

Ok - I'm really trying to be good and plan meals a little better than I have in the past . . . So knowing that Wed nights are crazy with Karate for the kids, I bought a roast to put in the crock pot . . . I got up early, jumped in the shower and prepared for work.  As usually I was running late, so I quickly pulled the crockpot out of the front closet (who has room for those things in the kitchen?), took off the cover, threw the roast in, plugged it in, put the cover back on, turned it to low and ran out the door . . . 

Fast forward to later this evening when I came home expecting the smell of the roast cooking . . . while I could smell the roast, there was a odor in the air that I could not identify . . . I looked high and low, but could not figure it out. . .It seemed to be going away, so I forgot about it as I ran around preparing the rest of the meal.    

I had a few errands to run after dinner, so DH took care of cleaning up the kitchen . . . When I came back, he was just laughing . . . and said "so remember the odd odor from earlier tonight" 

Yes

"Do you want to know?"  

Oh course I do.

"Take a look in the crock pot?"

What are you talking about?  

Inside the crock pot, under the crock portion was a crushed, melted bag of individual doritos!!!!    

What happened?  This summer I had bought a few individual bags of chips for the kids.  We were doing some remodeling in the kitchen and they were thrown into the front closet.  The last time we used the crock pot, it was put away without the crock.  Who ever put the crock away, did not realize that a bag of doritos much have fallen inside the crock pot outside unit . . . and put the crock on top of the doritos!!   

What a mess . . . .!  That will teach me to be in a hurry!!    

Have a great day tomorrow!  and remember WWPD!


----------



## lexmelinda

UtahMama said:
			
		

> Where's DISunc, the thread hunk?


Everybody check the *Pop My Jibbitz! * report.....new princess born into the DISUNC family last night!! Congrats, Thread Hunk!

*Yesterday.......total calories.....1335!*

*Coffee:* I have *150 *calories budgeted every morning for coffee w/whole milk
*Breakfast:* Nutragrain bar....*140*
*Lunch: *Lean Cuisine...Rosemary chicken with brown rice....*220*
*Snack:* Strawberry yogurt with blueberries.....*150*
*Snack again: *Salad with fat free balsamic vinag...........*125*
*Dinner: *Pork tenderloin, one little dollop mashed pot, broc/caulifl/carrots with low fat cheese sauce....*550*

Loving the *Lipton diet green tea* single serve. The honey/lemon is delish and makes the water go down a lot better. Green tea is supposed to curb appetite and stimulate metabolism I heard??? Not to mention prevent a whole list of diseases/conditions.

*Confession*....Forgot to take my walking shoes to work. Yep. I was in a hurry to get out of the house yesterday. (Meijer had $30 off a PS2 yesterday only and had to go before work.) Promise to take them AND use them today. Have a great day. Love it....WWPD???


----------



## eeyore45

Backstage_Gal said:
			
		

> OK, if you want to really diet, check out Top Chef competion (Leftover segment) on Bravo!
> 
> Pig blood, kidneys, chicken feet, tripe, beef hearts, beef cheeks, sweetbreads, veal tongue, fish heads, veal tails .........
> 
> Good eats!!!!!!!!



I LOVE   reality tv!!  IF you ever miss any show, tv, reality, etc my other message board hangout will fill in the blanks, they answer, and observe everything!!  www.tvclubhouse.com - I'm reader over there, mostly lurk!! Biggest Loser, Top Chef, discussions are on the folder "other reality" Bacherlor, Survivor, Big Brother, they have their own space, with lots of other sub folders (ie game, spoilers, etc)

back to our regularly scheduled thread!!


----------



## eeyore45

*hinsok* I thought for sure you were going to establish not putting anything in that crockpot but the _package _ of beef, plastic and all, no liquid...   I have an imagination eh?!!  btw I'm doing a crockpot meal tonight - beef of course!!  DD has a school function at 7...

*Utahmom* It sounds like we're wearing you out!!  Keep on keepin on!!! Get to your aerobics class!! 

ITA with the time it takes to get rid of the water!!!  but since my surgery last year I've been up around 3 or 4 am anyway to use the potty!! Stretch those bladders!!!

*Today is a new day - make it a good day, or not - The Choice is up to you!!*


----------



## eeyore45

wow while searching for Minnie, I came across smilies I didnt know were on here!!   

   chewy, ewok and yoda.. (I knew about   )

and I missed these beauties...        

some of these are just ok..       
so that was my tour - a lot of the time I cant get the "more" function to work, or it louds so darn slow!!!  

everybody dont forget to get up and     

and of course the mantra I now say to myself.. suck it up and suck it in (it has such a rhythm!! da da daa and da da daaa ok emphasize the last daaa -   )


----------



## eeyore45

GOOD  MORNING PEEPS!!! 

Have I got your attention???    

Have you noticed I talk too much, or I talk to myself???  Well since I have received a couple of replies, it does tend to encourage my habit!!  So here goes today's  lesson...

It is very important that you eat prior to working out for 2 basic reasons: 

1) Your body needs the food to supply energy for your workout. You are at greater risk of injuring yourself and having to quit early due to lack of energy. 

2) If you do not eat prior to working out, your body will burn muscle to sustain you during your workout. You want to build and tone muscle, not burn muscle. 

Additionally, if you choose to workout when you first wake up -- eating when you first wake up, wakes up your metabolism and gets it functioning efficiently throughout the day. 

and you may need to adjust for a  pre-workout meal -  maybe you would need 2 ounces protein, 1 cup carb, 1 cup fruit. (This is from a program I purchased - it does work, but it was hard to stick to it, but I did find the pre work out info invaluable, and wanted to pass it along!!) 

There's also something about breathing and exercise, but I have to look for that, it all has to do with adjusting your deep breathing, and not overdoing it... it seemed so simple!!


----------



## UtahMama

Sandy! Funny girl! We love you oodles! Keep on talking! 

One very funny "muscle" that hurts is my lungs! It's been since I started exercising on monday because they weren't used to being fully used!  THAT's how out of shape I am! Plus every single muscle I own is sore. You guys should see me urgently have to hover then gently lower down to use the fascilities! Well, maybe you'll have to take my word for it. 


One more day to tilt the scale in your favor!!!

(Or there's a little knob to adjust it yourself....MUCH easier than dieting!)


----------



## monymony3471

Utahmama:  The c word came from the Jinks you owe me a coke thingy.

If I eat before a work out, I'll barf.  I'll take my chances.  Thanks for the info though.

Here's to getting through another day.  Thanks for making it easier.  Keep on keeping on!


----------



## UtahMama

monymony3471 said:
			
		

> Utahmama:  The c word came from the Jinks you owe me a coke thingy.
> 
> If I eat before a work out, I'll barf.  I'll take my chances.  Thanks for the info though.
> 
> Here's to getting through another day.  Thanks for making it easier.  Keep on keeping on!


OoooooH! Ok, duh, me! ((slapping forehead))

I hear ya on the barfing! I just eat a meal wayyyyy before not just before. I ate 2 eggs at 7 and my workout was at 9. But Spongie was ILL after the workout so I wonder if she had just ate???

My kids are eating cereal. I want some! Even the soggy regects would be good! Just Kidding. Sigh. 

THE SCALE SAYS IT'S A GOOD DAY!!! Which I hate to admit to. It tells me if I'm going to be happy or not which is another mindset I need to adjust!


----------



## TwinkieMama

Good morning everyone!


Sandy keep talking!  

I woke up feeling like I had been hit by a  truck.   My throat was sore and my whole body ached.  Oh great I thought, I am getting the flu.

But then I remembered.

My homespun dance-n-tone workout that featured 80s music, lots of marching while hold 25lb boy, squats while holding the boy, leg lifts with said boy sitting on my legs, sit ups,  and push ups (I KNOW!)  so I think that I just have a cold and an out of shape mama.

I am stuggling with my water intake so I am going to work on that today.

SUISII girls!!!!! (and  to our MIA thread-hunk...CONGRATS Unca DIS!!!)


----------



## aries1980

TwinkieMama said:
			
		

> aeries thanks for the link!
> 
> Do you have anything on applebees? I ate a half portion of the grilled chicken caesar salad last night. I am guessing almost 500 calories but I can't find it anywhere.
> 
> Also the last couple of days when I have been searching for calorie information I have been getting pop up you know what.  Rhymes with corn.    I haven't had this problem in years... same internet filters... ??????




see if this works for you!


----------



## aries1980

eeyore45 said:
			
		

> Anybody given any thought to Thanksgiving?  I'm a huge Pie lover!! (  boy do I got that right!!)
> 
> So I've been rethinking some of my recipes and searching for alternatives.  Now I have an award winning Pumpkin Pie recipe, its made with sweetened condensed milk, so you can imagine calories and sugar there!!
> 
> How about any of you?  I found this one, I'm not lovin a frozen pie crust, but other than that???
> 
> Pumpkin Pie recipe
> 8 serving Jell-O Fat Free Sugar Free Instant Vanilla Pudding, Prepared with Skim Milk (2 boxes)
> 1 1/3 cup fat-free skim milk
> 16 oz canned pumpkin
> 1 1/2 tsp pumpkin pie spice
> 1 serving frozen ready-to-bake pie crust
> 4 cup fat-free whipped topping
> 
> 
> Instructions
> 
> 1.Add pudding mix to milk and beat on lowest speed just until blended; about 30 seconds.
> 2.Blend in pumpkin, spice, and 2 cups of whipped topping.
> 3.Pour into pie shell.
> 4.Chill until set; at least 4 hours.
> 5.Garnish with remaining whipped topping.




heres another one for you:


Recipes
Pumpkin Pie


		Was POINTS® value of | 8
Now POINTS® value of |  3
Servings | 8
Preparation Time | 20 min
Cooking Time | 60 min
Level of Difficulty | Moderate

desserts | Pumpkin pie doesn't have to weigh you down. Our lightened-up version is the perfect ending to your Thanksgiving meal.



	 print    		 e-mail to a friend     		 add to Favorites  
Ingredients

4 sprays cooking spray
4 sheet phyllo dough
1/2 cup dark brown sugar
1/4 tsp ground cloves
1 tsp ground cinnamon
1 tsp ground ginger
1 tsp cornstarch
1/8 tsp table salt
1 1/2 cup canned pumpkin, puree
1 1/2 cup fat-free evaporated milk
1/2 cup fat-free egg substitute
1 tsp vanilla extract
Instructions

   1. Preheat oven to 350°F. Lightly coat a 9-inch round pie pan with cooking spray.

   2. Cut phyllo sheets in half. Place 1 sheet in prepared pan and lightly coat with cooking spray. Top with another sheet of phyllo, placing corners just to the right of the previous sheet's corners. Repeat with remaining sheets to form a circle. Press layered phyllo into pan and roll in edges. Bake until lightly browned, about 10 minutes.

   3. Whisk together brown sugar, spices, cornstarch and salt in a large bowl. Whisk together pumpkin, evaporated milk, egg substitute and vanilla in a medium bowl. Gradually whisk wet ingredients into dry ingredients.

   4. Pour filling into crust. Bake until set, about 50 minutes. (Cover crust edges with foil during baking if they are becoming too brown.) Cool completely before cutting into 8 pieces.


----------



## eeyore45

oops, that's what I get for cutting and pasting, and the kids are on their way in - I have to look up the exact figure, but I believe you should eat one hour prior to working out! (or is it a half  hour)  You're right this took adjusting, but the science behind it made since - it was part of the program that Extreme  Makeover - no wait, what the heck was the name of that program?  Where people came lived, had plastic surgery, not the Swan... but anyway... the trainer on that ABC program has his own infomercial... I bought it... way hard to do, but lots of great tips!!   Body Makeover.  

Hush 7th graders I'm talking!!


----------



## eeyore45

See aries, that's what happens when I talk to myself!!

I also found that recipe (thought I posted it here!! lol)  have you tried either of them??? I've never worked with phyllo dough, but think I may try that recipe!!


----------



## aries1980

Unfortunately I have worked with every kind of dessert imaginable I'm a Pastry Chef so its kinda of another reason i gained some more weight because I was in pastry school THE FRENCH CULINARY INSTITUTE to be precise; up until I was 9 months pregnant so tasting everything i didnt care because I was eating for two well when i went back I sorta had the same mentality and it took awhile to not eat all of it.. but Yes Phyllo dough is very easy to work with.  Just take it out when you want to use it and use it when its a cold it wont tear as easy then.  very simple!!


----------



## aries1980

ok Morning Ladies!! Sorry wasn't on last night went to cook everything in my fridge.  So this is what I did:

Roast asparagus

Made some small lean steaks 

Made a meatloaf that each slice is only 114 cals.

sauted zucchini in red wine and balsamic vinegar

bake a batch of 24 cupcakes for DH and didnt even lick the spoon    WWPD!

Blanched some green beans and for my evening snack 2 hours before bed might I add had a cranraisin, green beans, croutons, ceasar dressing salad for only about 125 calories.  Awesome so filling and so good!!

Finished about 45 oz water yesterday

Ok now this morning did the ceral thing and milk started on the water.  Going to walk later and think Im going to have a pear right now!!


----------



## Minnie

Here is a "legal" pumpkin pie recipe for my fellow SBD. It is supposed to be a treat though so I'd make this a Turkey or special day treat only.

Oh and it is for Ph2 only as Ph1 has no pumpkin allowed   

Individual Pumpkin Soufflés (Serves 8)

Ingredients
2 whole eggs
2 egg whites
1 1/4 cups canned pumpkin
1/4 cup Splenda
Pinch salt
1 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1/4 teaspoon ground allspice
1/2 teaspoon nutmeg
1 1/4 cups evaporated skim milk
1/2 tablespoon vanilla extract
Fat-free whipped topping (optional)

Instructions
Preheat oven to 300°F. Lightly spray eight 4-ounce ramekins with nonstick spray. In a medium bowl, lightly beat eggs and egg whites. Add the pumpkin and mix well. Blend in the Splenda,  salt, cinnamon, evaporated milk, and vanilla. Fill each ramekin with 1/2 cup mixture. Place the ramekins in a baking dish and add enough warm water to come 2/3 of the way up the cups. Bake 40 minutes or until knife inserted in center of custard comes out clean. Remove from oven. Serve warm or room temperature, and top with fat-free whipped topping, if desired.

Id say you could also pour this into a single pie dish instead of the individuals should you so choose. If you want to add a crust to the bottom here are a couple options:

Seriously the easiest pie crust in the world!!!! 
2 ½ Cups All-Purpose Flour (King Arthur Whole White Flour) 
1 Tsp. Salt 
2 Sticks Unsalted Cold Butter, cut into small pcs. 
¼ Cup Ice Water, plus more if needed 

In the bowl of a food processor, combine flour and salt; pulse to combine. Add butter and pulse until mixture resembles coarse crumbs with some larger pcs. remaining, about 10 seconds. 
With machine running, add ice water through feed tube in a slow, steady stream, just until dough holds together without being sticky. Do not process more than 30 seconds. 
Turn dough out onto a clean work surface. Divide in half and place each half on a pc. of plastic wrap. Shape into flattened disks. Wrap in plastic and refrigerate at least an hour or overnight. The dough can be frozen for up to a month; thaw overnight in the refrigerator before using.

Or a nut curst:

2 C Walnuts, almonds or pecans
3 Tablespoons Splenda
2 Slightly Beaten Eggs whites

Blend nuts and sugar in a blender until nuts are finely ground. Stir together ground nut mixture and egg whites. Using spatula, press mixture on bottom and sides of 9-inch pie plate. bake at 375 for 10-12 minutes or until crust appears dry. Cook on wire rack before filling.


----------



## KatInHat

Good morning skinny minnies.  

hinsok - I can totally see myself doing that with the crock pot.  I am most often running late for everything and always multitasking while getting ready.  I thought that story was funny I can relate.  

i just get sick watching those reality shows like Fear Factor and survivor where they eat things that should never be eaten ( I'm getting sick just thinking about it)  I dont think they could pay me enough money to eat some of the things that they eat.  It is very good for the diet though.  

UM and Spongie:  I'm jealous of the free exercise class with babysitter.   I wish I could find something like that here.  Sounds like fun, especially with a friend.  Keep up the good work.    

Does anyone have any experience/ knowledge about curves.  What is it ? ?  A gym ?? A program to follow ?? 

I have been doing ok with the diet, trying to drink 64+ oz of water with lemon (spending lots of time on the potty) .  I am really worried about scale day tomorrow.  It just don't seem to be budging.  I think that darn scale is broken !! I need to be more consistent with the exercise I bet that will make a difference.  As Utahmama said "It's time to kick it up a notch!! ((Bam))

OK now I'm going to do my Cindy Crawford workout !!! If I'm able to walk when I'm finished I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## aries1980

KatInHat said:
			
		

> Good morning skinny minnies.
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any experience/ knowledge about curves.  What is it ? ?  A gym ?? A program to follow ??



I did there One week free trial and Loved it.. Im going to sign up real soon but we are trying to move so I will after that.

The dish on Curves is you go in for 1/2hour and its set up in a circle you do every station 30 secs and move on to the next station 30 secs and so on and so on... you keep going in that circle for 30mins.  It so easy and goes so fast that your like WOW!! But heres the reall kicker doing that for 30 mins is like working out for an hour and a half because its like an intense workout session that doesnt feel bad at all but GREAT!! hope that helps

and the good thing to is they are popping up everywhere so you can use your membership in any of them.


----------



## UtahMama

I bought a little cute notebook to write down these recipes we post so I dont have to go look for them in pages gone by...there's going to be LOTS. 

I had a nice cheese omelet for b-fast. I had wanted a mushroom  and cheese omelete, but I didn't have any mushrooms to add. I am FULL. We'll call it "Cheese Omelet Ole`"  Cuz I put some really good home made salsa on top.

I am drinking lots of water again today. Mine's now flavored with Crystal Lite and it's alot easier to get down. Store-brand Crystal Lite (Great Value at Walmart) doesnt mix as well. I've already drank 2-32 oz.! So I wont feel guilty drinking dietPuppies! (no flames  )


----------



## aries1980

UtahMama said:
			
		

> I bought a little cute notebook to write down these recipes we post so I dont have to go look for them in pages gone by...there's going to be LOTS.
> 
> I had a nice cheese omelet for b-fast. I had wanted a mushroom  and cheese omelete, but I didn't have any mushrooms to add. I am FULL. We'll call it "Cheese Omelet Ole`"  Cuz I put some really good home made salsa on top.
> 
> I am drinking lots of water again today. Mine's now flavored with Crystal Lite and it's alot easier to get down. Store-brand Crystal Lite (Great Value at Walmart) doesnt mix as well. I've already drank 2-32 oz.! So I wont feel guilty drinking dietPuppies! (no flames  )




um you have a calorie count on that crystal lite you got from walmart


----------



## UtahMama

aries1980 said:
			
		

> um you have a calorie count on that crystal lite you got from walmart


The Crystal Lite brand has 5 cals per serving

The Great Value has 0, but it doesnt mix very well

Smarty Pants!


----------



## eeyore45

aries1980 said:
			
		

> I did there One week free trial and Loved it.. Im going to sign up real soon but we are trying to move so I will after that.
> 
> The dish on Curves is you go in for 1/2hour and its set up in a circle you do every station 30 secs and move on to the next station 30 secs and so on and so on... you keep going in that circle for 30mins.  It so easy and goes so fast that your like WOW!! But heres the reall kicker doing that for 30 mins is like working out for an hour and a half because its like an intense workout session that doesnt feel bad at all but GREAT!! hope that helps
> 
> and the good thing to is they are popping up everywhere so you can use your membership in any of them.



I'll add my opinion.

I joined.  I failed.  

They charge you from your account (checking or credit card) so be careful when you 'quit' the program, they'll automatically charge, and its a mess!  They (like all gyms!) work on  commission for signing you up.  That's their job.  They are salespeople.. and I buy into what they are selling... like I have everything else.

Other message boards I frequent have a hit or miss, the idea and concept is a huge hit, esp if your center is extremely friendly, and you like the people that work there.  (some claim to be trainers, I think they are trained to help you on the machine, but some are more knowledgable than others.  I'm tall and had a hard time with 2 machines, and I never felt they helped me.  Their ab machine really isnt that great, situps and a exercise ball are much more effective - some of the machines are like the Suzzanne Sommers "thigh master" there is debate on if they work or not - 

*However* everyone agrees - this is a great starting point!!  It gets you moving!!!

If you have problems with knees, joints, Curves isnt for you, because to increase the workload/ ie cardio you jog in place in between machines... some people really cant start with that jog.. even if it is for 30 seconds...

lets see... oh some strength training manuals, experts, will tell you you need to give your muscles one day of rest - so for curves you want to get your money's worth (ie as in if you go to a gym you can structure your routine) you still can only go every other day, or work upper body one day lower body another (which upsets some people at Curves because you'll be skipping machines!!) 

anything else... oh, I also discovered I have exercise induced vertigo - the fans from this place made me dizzy, really I almost passed out, I thought it was my low sugar levels!!!   

Well if I think of anything else I'll let you know!!  (   TMI huh?!)


----------



## monymony3471

I can't remember but check the sugar alcohols in crystal lite.  Hope there isn't any, could make you have to run to the bathroom if you consume alot of sugar alcohol.  Those are usually found in SF candy.  Just and FYI.

It took me a long time to get used to drinking water straight.  When I played sports growing up, it was no problem.  But as a young adult, it was hard.  If it's ice cold, it's easier for me to drink.  I liked diet vernors.  And if you add water to it, it doesn't change the taste that much and makes the pop last longer.  (Mental thing for me but it worked)

I can drink water like nothing now.  I would add the drink mixes before, but inbetween I had to drink at least one straight,  then two, etc.   Pretty soon, I just drank water all the time and didn't need the extra drink mixes.  

Hope that can help baby steps become toddler steps.

I will exercise after work.  

We finished the chop suey at lunch today.  I think I ate too much.  I feel soooo full.  Maybe my stomach is shrinking?  

I liked what the second day scale said, but that was it, hope it shows new number tomorrow.  So what do we do.  Just state a +or-?  

May all your numbers be negatives!  Keep on keeping on!


----------



## UtahMama

I toured Curves and really liked it but I couldn't afford it. I've known some trainers there (my one friend who used to work there is a real trainer but said they didnt pay well at all  )who say it's really fun. I think it needs to be fun or I wont keep it up. Some people do better with water aerobics, some like "spinning" or pilates or even basketball. 

The class I found, the FREE one ((high five!)) varies it from day to day so it's new and exciting. Walking around a gym (during "warm-up) trying to get fit and lose weight is fun for me. Walking around my neighborhood is "OK" but gets old. I wont stick to it. 


I think any diet that works and any excercise that you can somewhat enjoy
is good enough. 

I am guilty of watching those informercials late at night. Some of those contraptions are unbelievable! There's one "diet" that is only BREATHING! SOOOO far fetched. It's long testimonials but you have no idea what the plan or product is. 


*Monymony!* I cant see on the label any sugar "alcohols" it says zero sugars and zero carbs. Do you know where I can find out? I am VERY sensitive to suger. One piece of candy or one bite of dessert is all I can stand without being sick. I'm chugging back this stuff like crazy so I hope its not going to be counter-productive.


----------



## UtahMama

Ok, doing my homework on sugar alcohols which are neither a sugar nor alcohol  One is Maltodextrin, the 1st ingredient in Crystal Lite. But I am not craving carbs because of it. At least I dont think I am! LOL!


Here's my source:http://www.lowcarb.ca/tips/tips010.html

From what I've read, I havent experienced a "laxative" effect. But that doesnt mean it doesn't happen to other individuals. So I dont know. It's probably better than soda by a long shot (no flames again).


----------



## monymony3471

I went and found a crystal lite canister to see if any were present and I didn't see any.  It just popped into my head reading all the threads.  I am no longer an on-line SB member and that's where I first read about sugar alcohols.  If a product is sugar free, but has high sugar alcohol levels it can still be bad for you.  Try to keep the number under 10 per serving.  

For someone with diabetis, wow, that can really harm you depending on the severity of your illness.

This came from UM's link:  and it's important!
"Sugar alcohols do have carb calories, and the body will use these as fuel, or store as fat, whether or not insulin is involved. You need to look at the total CALORIES for one serving of the product. Subtract from this total the number of calories from any protein in the product (prot = 4 cal. per gm), then subtract the calories from any FAT in the product (fat = 9 cal. per gm). What's left is the calories from carbohydrate ... divide this remainder by 4 (carbs = 4 cal. per gm). If the number you get is bigger than the number of carbs declared on the label, the product has hidden carbs, and it's most likely the polyol. Calories do not just disappear into thin air! "

That is why portion control is so important.  HIDDEN CARBS!!!!!!!!  

I wish I could grow/raise everything I ate.  

That article supports why you should perimeter shop at the grocery store.


----------



## lexmelinda

Hey, all.....just finished 2 miles on the walking track and had to tell someone. The track is at church and there are Bible verses suspended from the ceiling all the way around. I love this one...Isaiah 40:31
       Those who hope in the LORD
       will renew their strength.
       They will soar on wings like eagles;
       they will run and not grow weary,
       they will walk and not be faint.

Good inspiration when you're on the walking track!


----------



## hinsok1

KatInHat said:
			
		

> Does anyone have any experience/ knowledge about curves.  What is it ? ?  A gym ?? A program to follow ??



I did Curves several years ago . . . It is a gym, that is usually in a strip mall.  They call it a circuit gym.  You start on any piece of equipment and work out on that until the music tells you to switch . . .for the next period of time, you job in place, when the music says to switch you move to the next piece of equipment.  You keep moving around the circle.  Depending on the size of the specific one you are at, you will go once around, or twice around the circuit.  
It doesn't use weights, but your own body weight, or resistance. . . . On session is 30 min long.  

I really enjoyed it.  I really felt that it was working.  The excess skin over my jeans was starting to lessen . . .but then I hurt my back (turning around in the car to yell at kids, not by working out . . .   ) and have not been back since.  I though about going back, but wasn't sure how my back would react to some of the machines, so I actually joined the Y and that is starting to work for me.


----------



## aries1980

Afternoon ladies.  HAd a salad again for lunch and drink half my water so I will work on the rest of my water and Im trying to get outta here to walk


----------



## eeyore45

Thanks Melinda... and as a borg... since ds wants his Eagle Ceremony, I was looking up Eagle Bible verses today!!!  BORG!   

aries - I have to tell you every time I read your post I think of you as a pastry chef, and all your diary entries are very inspirational to me!!  THANK YOU!!   

NEWS FLASH - my pants are falling down!!  ALL day I was 'hiking' up my pants in class!!   went to the bathroom, and sure 'nuf, dont need the zipper and button!!   (to keep it in perspective tho, I just bought the pants in the next size up a few weeks ago!! So its not like they were ever tight!!  BUT this means my tight pants might fit!!  AND I'm one step closer to fitting into the pants I cant get up over my... thigh... yeah that's it thighs!!   )

Baby Steps... baby steps... 

These first few weeks are the easiest for me.  Its the long haul I've failed at.

My goal is to keep it up to my birthday and the Girlfriend Convention in Chicago - my cousin and I are meeting up, and both of us are "working" it!!  (we're more like sisters than cousins, the whole walk alike talk alike, look alike thing!!   )


----------



## Kay1

I lost 2 1/2 pounds this week. All day I was afraid to weigh in because I upped my calories to 1,500 last week and, frankly, I looked pretty "puffy" this morning. I told myself I wouldn't react to any number the scale gave me but I can't help it - I instantly relaxed and felt pleased. I give the scale way too much power, I know.

7 1/2 pounds to lose before Christmas and I guess I'll stay with this higher number of calories if it keeps working.


----------



## lexmelinda

Kay1 said:
			
		

> I lost 2 1/2 pounds this week.


YYAAAYYYY!!!!! Go, Kay!


----------



## aries1980

same here with the pants they keep falling off too!! and i just but the next size up in these jeans a few weeks ago so they werent that tight but my tight ones are so tight right now.  Cant wait to weigh in tomorrow and see how much Ive lost!!!


----------



## UtahMama

Kay and Aries! BORG! I bought 16's last week. A leeetle bit too tight. But today I took them out of the dryer and put them on and they fit NICEly.

Feeling HOT HOT HOT!!!!!


----------



## dismom9761

Everyone is doing so well!!  I didn't do too well today but I am NOT giving up.I am grilling chicken for dinner and plan to do an exercise video.Baby steps.....


----------



## eeyore45

UtahMama said:
			
		

> Kay and Aries! BORG! I bought 16's last week. A leeetle bit too tight. But today I took them out of the dryer and put them on and they fit NICEly.
> 
> Feeling HOT HOT HOT!!!!!



BORG me too!!    

its not just an illusion!!

But its just the first week, I must sustain this level of commitment. Today.

Breakfast - usual slice of toast w/ 1T of Peanut Butter - hot tea.. in my special bone china mug   
Snack - Crunch Go Lean Cereal, no milk, water
Lunch - leftover pasta
snack -  Honey Crisp Apple (you guys have to try this apple!)
Dinner - 1 cup tomato soup, 1 pack of the100 calories Cheese Nips!

Not too shabby!!  

need more water, need to watp (walk away the pounds video program)

Tonight school function - dd is in a play ("no mom, its a skit"   )
she's playing "perfect mom"   and she doesnt get it from me!!


----------



## eeyore45

It occurs to me..

I'm not writing down stuff, food diary.  I'm not finding the caloric count of my day - I've been concentrating on healthy choices and most important PORTION control...

and I've been fighting with my mind to stay the course and OUT OF FAST FOOD lane!!


----------



## AlaskaMOM

Oh you girls are doing marvelous!! Pants falling off all over the place, wearing HOT pants, and staying outta the fast lane (fast food that is).

Just realized that my main support thread is almost over (I'm "playing" in the Biggest Loser challenge on the DIS) I'm a wantin' to come on over here and play. ( I would have jumped in sooner, but I don't want to wear myself too thin    time-wise)
 Is there room for one more? (keep in mind that it's a smaller one than it used to be)

So I officially (per UM's rules):
I'm IN
I'm on the South Beach plan
My goals:
1. to lose 55 pounds by dec dw trip - Only 6 pounds left to go!   
2. re-evaluate my weight loss goal when we return probably another 30
3. drink water, drink water, drink water
4. remember to take my vitamin


----------



## KatInHat

Thanks everyone for the info on Curves.  I see them popping up all over the place and I was wondering what it was all about.  You guys cleared it up for me.  It sounds interesting maybe I'll try it one day.  

  .. you go girls !!! Pants falling off already.  That's great doesn't it just make you want to keep going.  I hope that I can report baggy pants soon.


----------



## spongemommie05

well hello everyone   it sounds like you are doing good ! just made my way to the computer. today was a severe house cleaning day so i have been doing that,   doing good so far ate breakfast, lunch and dinner , Aerobics tommorow,, are you ready to rumble UM i am gonna have to take it slower and not over due it..  cya may check back in a lil later after the kiddies are in bed   keep it up


----------



## UtahMama

AlaskaMOM said:
			
		

> Oh you girls are doing marvelous!! Pants falling off all over the place, wearing HOT pants, and staying outta the fast lane (fast food that is).
> 
> Just realized that my main support thread is almost over (I'm "playing" in the Biggest Loser challenge on the DIS) I'm a wantin' to come on over here and play. ( I would have jumped in sooner, but I don't want to wear myself too thin    time-wise)
> Is there room for one more? (keep in mind that it's a smaller one than it used to be)
> 
> So I officially (per UM's rules):
> I'm IN
> I'm on the South Beach plan
> My goals:
> 1. to lose 55 pounds by dec dw trip - Only 6 pounds left to go!
> 2. re-evaluate my weight loss goal when we return probably another 30
> 3. drink water, drink water, drink water
> 4. remember to take my vitamin



Jill!!!!!!! Of COURSE you can join! No "rules" really, just our weigh in day is Friday. Whatever diet AND exercise that floats you boat is fine with us! How much have you so far lost on SB??? OOps, I can read! How long did the 55 pounds take?? ONLY 6 more! WOW!!!!  Tell us everything!

We celebrate everything that is leading us to healthier habits! EVEN if it's teeny. We are a baby-step kind of group. 

I have one more week of South Beach Phase I. I'm looking forward to a little bit of oatmeal, or pita bread! 

I'm weighing first thing in the morning because that's when I weighed last friday.    I'm SO excited!!!!!!!!!

Everyone!!
Thank You guys for being such a great group! I have found this time to be much easier thanks to you! ((HUGS!!!))


----------



## UtahMama

Here's a good post on drinking water. 

Little extra motivation? 

Here you go, It's another WISH thread with a link:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1276026 I just entered the word "water" in the search thingy.There's alot of good articles in fact. (I did not join)


((Slosh, Slosh!!!))


----------



## AlaskaMOM

UtahMama said:
			
		

> Jill!!!!!!! Of COURSE you can join! No "rules" really, just our weigh in day is Friday. Whatever diet AND exercise that floats you boat is fine with us! How much have you so far lost on SB??? As of yesterday 49 poundsOOps, I can read! How long did the 55 pounds take?? 18 weeks ONLY 6 more! WOW!!!!  Tell us everything! really need to lose more, but the 55 seemed like a hard, but achievable goal!
> 
> We celebrate everything that is leading us to healthier habits! EVEN if it's teeny. We are a baby-step kind of group.
> 
> I have one more week of South Beach Phase I. I'm looking forward to a little bit of oatmeal, or pita bread! That's so funny the first thing I had when I got to phase 2 was a bowl of oatmeal with sugar free maple syrup (really yummy) and toasted walnuts with a splash of fat free half-n-half
> 
> I'm weighing first thing in the morning because that's when I weighed last friday.    I'm SO excited!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Everyone!!
> Thank You guys for being such a great group! I have found this time to be much easier thanks to you! ((HUGS!!!))




Since y'all weigh in on Fri, do I take my weight from last week (I am an obsessive weigher, and logger,  I have a long list of my weights -written in code in case it falls into the wrong hands- that I started when I first started SO Beach), or do I start from tomorrow?

Oh and Snaps to you Um I just got off my exercise bike (90 Minutes) and your trip report kept me very entertained!  I still have about half left, I'll save that for tomorrow's "ride" Thanks!!


----------



## monymony3471

Ok time to chime in on my day.

B:               another omelet with peppers and cheese
am snack:    forgot! (gasp)
L:               rest of chop suey
pm snack:    turkey and lettuce leaf
D:              chicken stir fry. Yummy!

I drank all my water and then some.  

I exercised late it was about 8pm.  But I had to get it in.   WWPD going on in my head.  I walked/runned for 35 mins.  Burned 103 fat cals, 325 cals, went 2.25 miles.  So it says  

I say the more here the merrier.  Every person here has inspired me or given me hope, or made me laugh, or reminded me of something I might have forgotten.  Thanks.   I really hope everyone has a good weigh in tomorrow.  I can't wait to clap and stamp and roar your name.  I don't know where that came from, but it sound so familiar.  Must be something with the daycare.  Oh well.

Keep On Keepin On!


----------



## eeyore45

I'm stressing, I'm stressing, I'm crying, I'm stressing, I'm stressing


Need chocolate, please... where's the chocolate...

I HATE this life, this is so not the life I was meant to live, but this is what it is...

I will NOT eat.

I will NOT EAT...

going to bed... 

please God, love my kids, I pray... show me the way.. let them live their lives... 

why is this so hard?


----------



## TwinkieMama

Sandy!!!!!!  I am here for you girl!

The chocolate will not solve any of your real problems/worries/stresses (whatever they may be) so step away!

If you must chew then find some carrot sticks or a piece of gum.  

Everything worth doing (including raising kids and making healthy choices) is HARD.... if it was easy they would call it "watching TV"


You can do it!


----------



## UtahMama

eeyore45 said:
			
		

> I'm stressing, I'm stressing, I'm crying, I'm stressing, I'm stressing
> 
> 
> Need chocolate, please... where's the chocolate...
> 
> I HATE this life, this is so not the life I was meant to live, but this is what it is...
> 
> I will NOT eat.
> 
> I will NOT EAT...
> 
> going to bed...
> 
> please God, love my kids, I pray... show me the way.. let them live their lives...
> 
> why is this so hard?


Sweetie!!!! We're here for you!     

It is hard! It sucks!!!

We've all been there! I cant tell you how many times I've felt the same way! 

You are a strong, beautiful woman! I am SOOOO proud of you! You give alot to this endeaver! DONT give up!

Girlfriend, I have to tell you something. I wasn't going to get on the DIS again tonight. I was getting ready for a nice soak in the tub (my kids are driving me NUTS and I'd kill for a piece of bread) BUT, I had a STRONG feeling to check out this thread. So I hope to God this is helping somewhat. At least know we love you and are here for ya!

Please dont give up hope! I've only "known" you for a week, but I love you already! Your our partner in getting healthy!


Tomarrow is another day!


----------



## Minnie_Moo

Hang in there, Sandy.  Another cyber hug is on it's way to you.

Twinks - I am usually not a gum chewer, but I was practically falling asleep in a meeting Tuesday. I got lemon-lime Orbit sugar free gum from my co-worker and it really helped keep me alert and from going for the chocolate. I don't like much sugar free stuff, but it's pretty good.

My friend gave me a whole pack of it today, so I'll be chomping away on it tomorrow while taking detailed notes for her during a meeting that she will be running. I think it's only 5 calories.


----------



## LBelle

eeyore45 said:
			
		

> I'm stressing, I'm stressing, I'm crying, I'm stressing, I'm stressing
> 
> 
> Need chocolate, please... where's the chocolate...
> 
> I HATE this life, this is so not the life I was meant to live, but this is what it is...
> 
> I will NOT eat.
> 
> I will NOT EAT...
> 
> going to bed...
> 
> please God, love my kids, I pray... show me the way.. let them live their lives...
> 
> why is this so hard?


 
Oh Sandy....please do not despair.   There is soooo much more to life than worrying about a damn weight scale!!!! I would hate to think that anybody on here is miserable about doing this.  I totally do not believe in 'diets' so to speak!!!  I just try to be mindful of what I eat and how big the portions are on a daily basis.  It DOES get so much easier...soon you'll simply want to eat better/less, etc.  It will become a part of your NORMAL life...and when that day happens, I promise you, you will never again _truly _feel deprived.  I know different people are stuck on different things and that is fine.  Everybody IS different...so what works for me may not work for UM, what works for UM may not work for you, etc, etc.   NOBODY is right and NOBODY is wrong!!!  I believe in NOT depriving myself of any particular food group for instance, simply because I believe the time will come when these same foods that you go to extremes to avoid will find their way back into your diet at some point in time.  There are really not too many food GROUPS, per se, that are BAD, it's just about controlling their intake, portions, even time of day, etc.  I will never NOT have that piece of cheesecake, or chocolate chip cookie, or cereal, oatmeal, whatever.  I simply strive for a balance.  Better food choices 85%of the day will make a HUGE difference in almost anybody's weight loss plan, combined with some form of DAILY activity, weight training and water intake.  Funny enough, the Body for Life plan INSISTS that every 7 days you can EAT WHATEVER YOU WANT.....ALL DAY LONG!!!!

Here's why...supposedly, the body sometimes needs to be 'shocked' to work to it's most effective.  So, say you follow a VERY strict diet for weeks on end, your body will not 'work' as hard at getting rid of things than if you train your body to become accustomed to a well-balanced diet, 6 days a week, on the 7th day, your body doesn't know what hit it!!!  It will work 'harder' to metabolize this 'bad' food through your system and will continue to do this even the next day or 2 when you're back to the healthy diet. I will re-check the exact wording of this because I'm probably not saying it right. Sort of like how your body will stop responding as well as it initially did with a particular excercise if you never change it up!!!  Your body needs to be challenged in different ways in order to avoid the 'plateaus'!!!  This is why you'll always hear people talking about how "losing the first 30lbs. was not too hard but I can't seem to get rid of the last 10lbs. for the life of me!"  GUARANTEED, this is a person stuck on the plateau!!!

Anyhoo....the only reason I've rambled on for so long is I think it's important for people to read how there are other alternatives to weight loss/healthy living that strict dieting alone.  Don't despair because you have a piece of chocolate or a doughnut or scalloped potatoes or whatever!!!  Just start by  avoiding what I've always called "zombie eating", realize that the water thing is an absolute MUST DO and start whatever/whenever you feel comfortable with when it comes to activity.  I do always stress that you will get about 10xs more benefit with beginning a weight-lifting/training routine more than just about anything for fat loss/body changing results.

I'm not sure this has helped you or anyone else but I hope I have, even a tiny bit!!!


----------



## Poohbear77

Oh my goodness! I am sooo glad I found this thread. I have just begun in my quest for the healthy me. I have finally realized that I have been in denial for so long about how big I have gotten over the years. I mean I know how much I weigh, I know what size I wear, but I just didn't think I looked that bad. I look at myself in the mirror and have totally fooled my self into thinking I am thinner than I really am. 

*Until*...

I see a picture of myself. 

Oh my gosh. I feel like crying. I know that the camera does not lie, so apparently I have lying to myself. I know this. It happens everytime I look at a picture of myself(which I do not do often). I feel sick to my stomach and swear I will eat healthier and lose weight, and I do, for about a week. Then some how i magically forget about the picture and go right back to eating the way I used to.

I really need support. My husband won't do it. He just says I love you the way you are. Sweet, but really doesn't help. All of my friends are "skinny minnies" and eat whatever they want.  They try to encourage me, but I need people who know what I am going through  

So, here I am. I will be there for you. Please be there for me. I know that with a lot of prayer, a picture of myself on the refrigerator, and your encouragement
 I CAN DO THIS!!

Here is where I am; 
-220, 5'4 
-I know that I eat when I am bored, sitting at the computer, or watching TV.  
-I homeschool my children, in the dining room, right next to the kitchen, so I am always grabbing something to nibble.
- I work evening in a bakery, around tons of "samples"
- And I have HUGE suger cravings

HELP! Any suggestions???

Thank you, and God bless you UM for starting this


----------



## lexmelinda

TwinkieMama said:
			
		

> Everything worth doing (including raising kids and making healthy choices) is HARD.... if it was easy they would call it "watching TV"


That pretty much sums it up, Twinkie! Well said. 

Sandy.... 

PoohBear....Welcome!   

*Weigh in update*....*2* pounds down! 

This is good! I only want to lose a few pounds but my goal is to start some new habits....water, exercise, healthy food. I think I've made a good start this week. Have a great weekend, everybody!


----------



## monymony3471

Yea!!!! Melinda!!!!  That is awesome!!! I am very proud of you!!!!

"Claps and Stamps and roars your name" just hit me.  It's from U]Your Monster Mamma Loves You SO [/U].  If you are with me and have read a previous post of mine you'll get this.  If you didn't, just move on!

I forgot to tell you last night.  Yesterday my sister came over to drop my nephew off and left me on the counter an ICED CARAMEL MOCHIATO.  She didn't tell me and left and then called to tell me.  I was almost done working, waiting for the last kid to go home, and I said thanks and we hung up.  When I did go up stairs I stared at it.  Tim asked if he should dump it I said no,  I was washing the dishes in the sink at the moment.  Actually I wanted to dump it.  I had to.  And I DID!

Then I went to the movie theatre to get a B-day present for a party my son is going to on Saturday.  The smell of Popcorn was so overwhelming.  It really took me by surprise.  In the past I would have bought a bag and left with it and I DIDN'T!

So, looks like I'm in this for the long haul people.  

Today my total weight loss is 5lbs.  I know it's only 5 days for me, I just want to be NSYNC with everyone else.  

Keep On Keepin' On!


----------



## lexmelinda

monymony3471 said:
			
		

> Yea!!!! Melinda!!!!  That is awesome!!! I am very proud of you!!!!


Thank you!!!   


			
				monymony3471 said:
			
		

> Today my total weight loss is 5lbs.


*YYYYAAAYYYY!!!! GO, MONICA!!!! *      

_*I have a feeling there's gonna be a whole lot of cheering going on over here today! Way to go, peeps!!!!*_


----------



## nsalz

Goodmorning everyone.    I am off to work, but wanted to tell you all that I lost two pounds this week.  I started Monday and had a bad Wednesday.
So I am very happy.    Good luck to everyone with there weigh ins today. I wish I had more time to be on this thread.  I will catch up over the weekend!

I know there are a lot of good suggestions I am missing out on.


----------



## eeyore45

Good Morning Peeps!!

I have regreted typing TMI last night.  You do realize y'all are just _firgments_ of my imagination - I mean, this is a computer - 2D... 

Then how come I feel the love   it comforts me!!   

It humbles me.

Thank you.  so very much!!    

Last night was a silent (on my part, well, except for typing out exactly what I was felling when I felt it!!) scream!  I found out.  My dh (of 25 married years mind you, good thing I love him!!) did NOT file FAFSA for one of our 2 sons - of course this begs the question - WHY DIDNT THE COLLEGE TELL US BEFORE NOW?!  Yes, all semester he's been in school, in a dorm, eating a great food plan, and not one dime has been paid - I have 2 sons, both bright on the IQ Scale, along with dh ( not by me!!   ) but they didnt get any COMMON SENSE!!  When dh took this 2nd son to school I made him go to the financial aide office to find out why we have a finacial report on #1 son, but not #2... I have asked this question so many times, I gave up and this is where we are...

so anyone have an extra $10,000 lying around?

oh, and that 2nd son?  His school closes tomorrow for Thanksgiving break!  Did I know this?  Nope.  (1st born son isnt coming home till Wed.) 

So guilt factor HUGE.

Food factor?  I grabbed a bag of 100 calorie Ritz crackers.

Slept like a baby last night!

Scale says.... down 6 or 7 #   anyone have a magnifying glass??    I'll claim 6#

Now keep me out of the fast food lane.  Its Friday people.  Friday means rewards thru food, yep, I want to reward myself with a big fat juicy hamburger!!!  So, I'm taking a hypnosis trick, and I'm imaging that burger laced with creepy crawly bugs, worms, dirt.. ewwwww


Hope that does the trick!!


----------



## eeyore45

*Poohbear* welcome!! 

I have to tell you not only could I write the words you did, but I have.  Many many times!!  So walking this journey is so very scary to me!  I've tried many times to "do something" am quite successful for 2 - 4 weeks, than BAM - right back where I started.  

We went to Disney in Sept - and I made sure all pictures of me were _behind_ someone, something... or not AT ALL!! I know I am beautiful (doncha luv that song??) but like you for so long I look at me head on in the mirror, and its not so bad (the lie is so easy for me)  The lie is so strong, I cant bring myself to admit my weight outloud!!  (and you did - very couragous!!) When I lose 20# then you'll know for sure!!    

I have books where I've kept records each time I've started a "plan"  My favorite is the Oprah Winfrey one - the spiral journal... all those great quotes!!

As I sit here and try and think.  what makes this try different?  (oh gawd I'm rambling again!)

I think its this.  This thread.  My cousin.  This time I'm telling someone!  (even if its just _figments_  )  I"m trying baby steps to work on my mind.  To unlock the lies.  (one bite wont hurt, just one more helping.. oh a nibble here, a drink there... dont waste that there..)


----------



## Minnie_Moo

*WAY TO GO, Melinda, Monica, nsalz, and Sandy!!!!!!

 You are all inspiring.*


----------



## TwinkieMama

Great job *Nsalz*!

  Woohoo to *SexyLexy*!  (that is Melinda's riddle persona)

   Way to go *Monica*!  go get a WISH  5 lb clippie!

*Sandy*!!!!  Good to see you!  We was worried about you.  So glad that you made a healthy choice (only 100 cal!) even in your chaos.  That deserves two    .....   sorry I don't have 10 grand laying around today.  Go talk to the school's financial aid people and see what they can do to help you.  Now someone as strong and capable as you can stay out of the fast food lane... just for today.  Don't think about tomorrow all you have to do is eat healthy today.   And you get     for your huge loss this week!  Go get a clippie too!

*PoohBear*- Welcome!!!!  This is a great group.  So glad to have you too. 

I was down 5 lbs myself today!!!!      Due to my scale mishap (it was wrong) and denial not just being a river in Egypt I am changing my goal to 15 lbs total... by the new year would be great but I know my body is going to fight hard to keep the last 5 or 6 lbs.  I also drank 64 oz of water yesterday and had to teach so    for me again!


----------



## crazy4dizney

Good morning !  It's Friday...

Hope everyone had a great week and is ready to start another. I'm so glad that I'm back on track. I'ts definitly not easy but, I'm doing it...

Sandy , hang in there.  

Melinda , congrats!!  

Monica ,  WOW!!    

Keep it up everyone..

My lose for the week is......drum roll please......4lbs...  
Started this past Monday. So not to shabby....The weekend is the hardest for me so wish me luck


----------



## TwinkieMama

Sandy said:
			
		

> As I sit here and try and think. what makes this try different? (oh gawd I'm rambling again!)
> 
> I think its this. This thread. My cousin. This time I'm telling someone! (even if its just figments  ) I"m trying baby steps to work on my mind. *To unlock the lies*. (one bite wont hurt, just one more helping.. oh a nibble here, a drink there... dont waste that there..)




That is exactly right!!!!   We must unlock the lies!!!!!

Ok gals (and MIA threadhunk) .... I am thinking that we take baby steps together and we have a vision of us all thin and fabulous sitting on a couch telling Oprah about our new book  "Unlock the Lies: how accountability and support can change your life forever"................


----------



## monymony3471

nsalz said:
			
		

> Goodmorning everyone.    I am off to work, but wanted to tell you all that I lost two pounds this week.  I started Monday and had a bad Wednesday.
> So I am very happy.    Good luck to everyone with there weigh ins today. I wish I had more time to be on this thread.  I will catch up over the weekend!
> 
> I know there are a lot of good suggestions I am missing out on.




 You Go Girl!!!!!!!   Way to go!


----------



## LBelle

I too am down 2lbs. Starting weight - 137lbs.  Now 135lbs.  Pretty much what I wanted.  Had a bad week with excersice and was put to sleep for a long dental procedure yesterday.  Haven't found my measuring tape yet...I'll look more today as I would like to focus on inches lost as well as pounds.

*GREAT JOB EVERYBODY!!!!  WE WILL DO THIS!!!!!!!!*


----------



## monymony3471

Where's UtahMamma?    

She was so excited for today and I can't wait to see how she did?  

Congats also to:


  LBelle,crazy4dizney,TwinkieMama,eeyore45   


Poohbear77 to the group!


----------



## TwinkieMama

She is in Utah (mtn time zone) so she may still be sleeping, um I mean, getting the kiddies ready for school.  Also she has aerobics this morning.  So she has  a very busy morning. And I  have a feeling that the South Beach ladies skunked us calorie counters and portion controllers (we will catch up! it is about making healthy choices and knowing what works for YOU).... so maybe she doesn't want to scare off anybody when she posts she lost 15 lbs....


   Hip Hip Hooray for Lisa Lbelle!!! 

I am going to track inches as well but I didn't measure last week so nothing to report. Next week I hope to see a smaller waist!

So anyone who came late or is just starting or had a bad week.... just keep slimming just keep slimming.  Even if you lost half a pound we want to cheer you on!!!!


----------



## eeyore45

Sage words of advice Twinkie!!    

Exercise of the Day.

Area to work on - your neck, aka double chin...

tilt your head back, .
open your mouth - wide -
now with your head back, mouth open, close your mouth. (you should feel this area stretched!)

hold for a count of 5 I believe. (I really must read my manual, as soon as I find it!!)

Do  3 sets of 10

easy as pie!!

WAIT did I just say pie?!!!


----------



## monymony3471

Twinkiemama is right!   It's not only about the numbers.  It's that you are here and wanting to make healthier choices.  Trust me, once I get on phase 2, things will slow down.  Please don't let others successes discourage you.  I will be hitting plateaus while others lose weight, it's in the stars

And since I'm leaving for WDW in a week!!!!!    I may have to go back to phase 1 when I get home to get myself back on track!  I have the intentions of making good choices, ya right we are on the dining plan, we'll just see.  I had my heart set on my first dole whip!  I know, shouldn't talk about that stuff here.  Bad Monica, extra 5 runs on the tread mill tonight.

I started here when I did because I wanted to lose a few pounds before I left.
Plus I needed to get in shape for all of our walking.

Everyone is a winner for just being here.  

Oops, forgot to take my vitamin.  See, this place just keeps you keepin' on!


----------



## monymony3471

eeyore45 said:
			
		

> Sage words of advice Twinkie!!
> 
> Exercise of the Day.
> 
> Area to work on - your neck, aka double chin...
> 
> tilt your head back, .
> open your mouth - wide -
> now with your head back, mouth open, close your mouth. (you should feel this area stretched!)
> 
> hold for a count of 5 I believe. (I really must read my manual, as soon as I find it!!)
> 
> Do  3 sets of 10
> 
> easy as pie!!
> 
> WAIT did I just say pie?!!!




You mean all that chewing I do isn't enough?


----------



## Minnie

I didn't step on the scale this morning as I didn't step on it in the beginning. I am going by how my clothes feel instead of pounds right now as I became a slave to the scale last time and don't want that to happen now.

My jeans DO feel looser though so I know I'm on the right track   

Today I have lunch plans with a friend so I will try to make good SBD choices. Then the weekend is upon us which is very tough for me eating wise so I will try to make it through   

*    TO ALL OF OUR LOOSING PEEPS    *


----------



## UtahMama

SEVEN POUNDS gone forever!!!!!!!!!
       

I just woke up and had to catch up...so PROUD of everybody!

So far as a group we lost 33 pounds in one week! That's about what Norah weighs! I still need a few of our #'s!

Sandy- YOU rock!!!! Glad you're ok!

LBelle- awesome wisdom I totally agree!

Melinda!!! WoooHoooo!!!  

Monica! Look at you GO!   

Twinkie! Holy Smokes! 5 pounds for a pixie-princess is ALOT! Your homespun dancing to the 80's sure works!!!! 

Crazy4Disney!!! Way to GO!!!!  

Hey PoohBear!!!! didn't get your # if any...hoping you had a very successful week no matter what the numbers say!

Nsal5 !!!!! Fantasmic weight loss! Great job!!!!

Minnie!!! Looser jeans feel soooooo good! SO PROUD!

Now what's really important is, "Do we FEEL heathier"??????

I sure DO!
I wasn't at all hungry. In fact I was full for longer than I anticipated. My muscles are SO sore. I started downing Gallons of H20 and feel tons better. Of COURSE, I still drink soda to wake up...but I MOSTLY drink water(crystal lite and plain).

I am on    HOPE this feeling lasts a while! I know when it's my turn to be discouraged I'll be surrounded with support!



YOU GUYS ARE THE BEST!


----------



## monymony3471

*Utahmama:* Wow 7lbs!!!!   

That's almost a whole size!  Congratulations.  I knew you were gonna do good.  But you did *GREAT!*

Way to go!


----------



## Minnie

*UMA -* 7 LBS?????????? WOW you go girl


----------



## monymony3471

Off topic:

I have a question.

From the Orlando airport to WDW resorts, where's the best place to stop for water and breakfast type foods, that don't need refridgeration or cooking.

I thought I'd ask here first before posting in the other forums. Thanks.

I wasn't getting any takers were I posted this elsewhere, so I thought I'd give it a try here.


----------



## eeyore45

*to all the losers*  

   

Yeah UTM!!!

monymony I dont rent a car, nor drive while at wdw, I take ME - so I cant answer the question... I'm sure someone will jump in - have you posted on the TRY THE DVC boards!!! ?  Sometimes the drivers will give an answer over there!!

I'll search for you - I so dont want to work today!!


----------



## Minnie

monymony3471 said:
			
		

> Off topic:
> 
> I have a question.
> 
> From the Orlando airport to WDW resorts, where's the best place to stop for water and breakfast type foods, that don't need refridgeration or cooking.
> 
> I thought I'd ask here first before posting in the other forums. Thanks.
> 
> I wasn't getting any takers were I posted this elsewhere, so I thought I'd give it a try here.



http://allearsnet.com/pl/directions.php

Try that link. It gave me awesome directions from MCO to OKW when I asked a similar question on the transportation board.


----------



## UtahMama

We are such LOSERS!!!!!!!!






(lol!)


----------



## UtahMama

monymony3471 said:
			
		

> *Utahmama:* Wow 7lbs!!!!
> 
> That's almost a whole size!  Congratulations.  I knew you were gonna do good.  But you did *GREAT!*
> 
> Way to go!


I WISH it was a whole size! My tight 16's are now fitting fine!
I am all geared up for aerobics! Had a NON-phase 1 "carb Freedom" yougurt by Blue Bunny. It was weird and good. But not great like yoplait. I'm just worried I'll get "sick" if I dont eat before exercise...now that THAT's in my head! 

I know Spongie lost 20 pounds just before she started here. So we shall see.
I think her kids are out of school today too (mine are!)


----------



## monymony3471

Thanks Minnie!   

UM: based on the pics of you from  you TR. I find it so hard to believe you are more than a 12/14.  Honestly.


----------



## lexmelinda

*YAY, EVERYBODY!!!*

*I'm so excited for everyone who's feeling better and lighter today!! *

I'll be checking in periodically to see everyone's progress as I am home today due to DS6 having the vomiting virus. Bless his little heart...even threw up the Sprite. Lots of hand washing going on. Isn't it in The Devil Wears Prada where the girl says she's only one stomach virus away from her goal weight? Here's hoping that's not how I reach mine.


----------



## eeyore45

Minnie said:
			
		

> http://allearsnet.com/pl/directions.php
> 
> Try that link. It gave me awesome directions from MCO to OKW when I asked a similar question on the transportation board.



 I first said transportation board - the eta DVC thinking those people are helpful and always do groceries!!  

 
BORG moment - eh?

lexmelinda - healthy vibes... Devil Wears Prada... hmmm I think its time to buy another dvd!!

UTM I've lost 10# and not felt the size change!!!  - it was just that ONE pair of pants that were so loose they were fallin off - that never happens, I thought for sure they were a size 22 - but they were 20's!!  (I'm sure the jeans I have on now are 20's and they fit, kinda loose, but not fallin down loose!! kwim?  

I too have a closet fool of sizes - and drawer full, and stacks full!!   

confessing too much here!!


----------



## LBelle

UtahMama said:
			
		

> We are such LOSERS!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (lol!)


 

*Yep!!!!* 

*But YOU are the BIGGEST LOSER OF ALL!!!!!!!  

 

 

 

 *


----------



## eeyore45

Ok here's a goofy pic of me -

dont blink, I wont keep it up long, so please dont quote this page!!


----------



## eeyore45

and this is last year...

(again, please dont quote!!) 



I weighed the same, wore the exact same clothes, but it is all in the angles of those cameras - 

eesh!

Last year I think I looked "ok"
This year getting those pictures back -


----------



## lexmelinda

Cute, Sandy!!! Is that your daughter? Adorable! 

Here's another don't quote me pic. Actually it's a "Look over here, Mom" picture of me that DS6 took last night. He said I looked young! I'm thinking I look a little deer-in-the-headlights......you decide.


----------



## TwinkieMama

Sandy said:
			
		

> I too have a closet fool


  

Does the tag fairy read the wish boards?   

I also have clothes is 5 different sizes (not including maternity clothes!... I have every size of those too!).....

Isn't that crazy!  Now when I am tempted to pig out I will think "I don't want to be a closet fool"  

Thanks for the cheers everyone!  Wow I am so proud of us all  

Let me tell you: I have taken aerobics classes. I have had memberships at gyms.  I love to walk especially if I have a friend to talk to... but I am enjoying my homespun sweating to the music of my youth workouts.  I think the key to exercise is to find something you enjoyed as a child: was it running? riding a bike? playing with friends? I spent hours making up "shows" with my sister... all musicals with dance numbers. That is what I am doing at home (TMI or you will lose a pound laughing at the picture of me doing dramatic interpretations or playing air band with the kids to "Vacation" and "Walk Like an Egyptian")  I pick music with a great beat and the only rule is to keep moving the whole time. Sometimes I do things I remember from aerobics. Sometimes I do dance-y stuff. Lots of times I march in place and hold the baby.  Then I pick a couple of slow songs for crunches, push ups and stretches.


----------



## LBelle

Sandy, my dear......ARE YOU NUTS??????????????? 


_Both_ of your pics are lovely and I think the one _this year_ is fantastic!!   You look super!!!!  Oh, by the way.....can I have your DD????  She's a total doll!!!


----------



## LBelle

Another Hotta Mama!!!  Check the dimples on you, girl!!!!  I'm envious!!!

Edited: Soooooo sorry!!!! I totally missed the 'this is another no quote pic' thing!!!  STILL envious though!!!


----------



## lexmelinda

LBelle said:
			
		

> Check the dimples on you, girl!!!!


Thanks!! But unfortunately they're not dimples..... just wrinkles....


----------



## Poohbear77

Good afternoon everyone  

Just popping on for a minute in between lessons. Let me just say YOU GUYS ROCK!!!! You are all doing so well. Congratulations to those who have lost, and even more congrats to those still sticking with it  

Thanks for all the welcomes. I have decided to not "diet" so to speak. I am just going to cut my portions in half, eat healthier, and exercise my booty off(pun). Just starting officially today. So far this morning I just had a regular size, actual true serving size bowl of bran flakes, 1% milk, and a pear. So far so good. I am trying to keep myself away from the kitchen, and I tell you that picture on the fridge really helps. I will try to post a picture later on  

Keep up the good work everyone


----------



## KatInHat

Wow !!! everyone is doing a great job !! Way to Go !!!  

I love this thread.  You are all so nice and supportive and have lots of wisdom.  

I lost about 3 lbs. this week.  Not too bad I guess. I was hoping for more but I guess a loss is better than a gain or nothing at all.   

I am such a slave to the scale. I weigh myself several times during the day and, I know its silly, but I get so frustrated when there is a fluctuation on the gain side.  I am going to try to only weigh on Friday mornings from now on.  That scale just keeps calling my name.  I also plan to buy a tape measure today and hopefully next Friday I can report weight loss as well as inches lost.  That would be great.  

I think that we will have a dance party today.  To get exercise while having fun with the kids.. Thats a great idea.  My boys will love that.  

sandy and melinda, Your pictures are great.  Maybe we should all post before pictures as well as in progress pictures every few weeks.  I would need a little technical help with posting my picture.  

Again, Yeaaaaay for Us!!!!  Keep on slimming Keep on slimming.  Pretty soon we will all be smokin' hot mama's.    

I am off now to shop the perimiter of the grocery store.  When I am tempted to stray I will repeat WWPD!!!


----------



## aries1980

Afternoon Ladies

CONGRATS TO ALL THE BIG LOSERS TODAY     

ok and the scales read that I am down 2.5 lbs.   

I also drink 24 oz of water did the ceral thing and went walking again today!!

So keep up the good work ladies!


----------



## UtahMama

Kat you bring us up to 36# lost this week as a group! YAY!!!!
That is awesome!

Monica! I SWEAR I'm a 16! My TR pics are hand-picked to nearly always have a child placed in front of my thighs and bum! LOL!!! My 12's and 14's wont even come up past my thighs...BUT THANKS!!!!!! You made my day!

Sandy! dork! You are SOOOOOO cute! I refrained from quoting you as you requested. It's so nice to put a face to your posts!

Melinda! HOT Melinda! You are adorable! I have plastic frames too. Mine are tortise-shell. We got our camera back so I'll have to take a Before picture soon! 

Aries- You brought us up to 38 1/2 pounds lost! GREAT job, loser!   

Pooh- sounds like you're doing great! Keep up the good work!

Twinkie! I LOVE YOU! I totally can "see" you in my mind's eye! Totally inspiring.



Ok, does any one know if *SOYCrisps* by GenSoy (from Walmart in the rice cake area) are OK? Hope SO  !!!!


----------



## eeyore45

Why am I so tired??!!  Will this day never end?  (*whine whine!!  oh yeah - suck it up - - and suck it in!!   )

Pooh - you just nailed my program.  I'm doing baby steps... portions, and healthy choices, no fries, no burgers!!!  (even if I kid size them, they are not healthy!!  Esp 4 times a week   )

Y'all are too kind - oh and yep that's dd - she's just this side of a  teenage drama queen at ten!!  One day I'll have to post a pic of the handsomest men this side of the world!!   

ah Twinkie - ya got me!!!    altho dh would say I am a clothes fool at times, I have this one summer dress I lovingly look at, and there is no way I'll ever fit back into that dress!!!  (it was pre babies!! did I mention I birth big babies?  TEN pounders, all three of 'em !!  I still carry the baby fat!!    )

So far my exercise has been lol!!  I started to do those waist whittler side benders, then kids started coming in the class next door - its a wall of windows   I stopped real quick!!


----------



## spongemommie05

Good Morning everyone or afternoon whatever!
congrats on all the weight loosers and CONGRATS to the people who are trying , i don't have a scale i have to buy one later today but i can report that i put my sweats on and had to roll them down 3 times so i would say i have lost 3 pds  ? that i knew of, but have lost 20 so far in the last two months  and my sweats are a size 20 (does that make any sense?) excercise is killing me but my back feels so much better and guess what? I CAN FEEL MY ABS AGAIN   keep up the good work !   check back later with ya all.....


----------



## eeyore45

*KAT*  get off the scale!!!   Seriously, I know of which you speak, btdt... been there doing that - only I've limited myself to once a day - soon to be once every other day - lets wean ourselves off that slave!!  

*Melinda* You are one gorgeous woman!!  I dont know what you are talking about, I see no wrinkles - I see a wide eyed, bushy tailed, fun loving PEEP!!  

*Twinkie* Keep it up - keep movin to the groove - and keep inspiring me!!  As a kid I think the only exercise I did... well... I didnt, I did have gym class thru high school and college - and I was a very skinny minnie then - I'll post that pic (must prove it!!) BUT we had to take gym class at Ball State - one year, winter quarter I thought taking "conditioning and weight something" meant strength training indoors, weights etc... NOPE - running EVERY SINGLE DAY IN THE WINTER!!  I HATED it, and I let the teacher know - I HATE running... dancing ok, thats ok...  I think I'll look for a Richard Simmons slimmin to the oldies, I like Richard (and I wont type what first popped into my mind in case that tag fairy is around....   

 

 Lisa, Ut, sponge... and all those other peeps that havent posted so I cant see their names to type it here...


----------



## aries1980

afternoon all ye big losers of the day!!!

I  had chili and a pear for lunch and will munch on some popcorn.  Im so tired today to think i might be getting sick!!  the only sickness I wish I was getting was MONO again!! I had that when I was 16 and was out of school for a month and lost 15 lbs because of it!! Wish it was that easy to just sleep and have fluids to lose weight LOL!!!


----------



## UtahMama

Twinkie, do me a favor and wear *leg warmers* next time you groove! It helps with the visualization of you and your girls and the yummybaby boogie-oogie-oogy-ing!


I just ate the most scrumptious lil treat! It's in the South Beach book and there's lots of variations.

*Vanilla Ricotta Creme* :
1/2 C. part skim ricotta cheese
1/4 t. vanilla
1 package sugar substitute 

*Mix together the ricotta, vanilla, & sugar substitute. I mixed it in my Kitchen Aid and kept scraping down the sides till smoooooth. Aprox. 5 mins. 

(I quadrupled this recipe to have on hand when temptation strikes! PLAN AHEAD!)

variations:all are 1/2 C ricotta plus...

lemon or lime zest- 1/4 t. grated lemonor lime zest + 1/4 t. vanilla + 1 pkg. "sweetner"

Almond Ricotta: 1/4 t. almond + 1 t. almond slivers toasted + 1 pkg. sweetner

Mocha Ricotta creme: 1/2 t. cocoa powder (unsweetened) + 1/4 t. vanilla +dash of espresso powder, 5 mini chocolate chips (  NOT 6, LOL!) 1 pkg. sweetener


----------



## UtahMama

Me again!

*Spongalicious-* I LOVE your new "family"! I think you nailed the personalities! 

Gary the Snail  (Mayson) is the CUTEST baby! At aerobics, he stands in front of me and holds up his arms and has a look on his face like Puss In Boots on Shrek II. HARD to resist! Of course I picked his yumminess up! (I needed a break!)

((Is there an "e" after the "y" in "mayson"/"mayeson")) I always screw up their names  


I even licked the little bowl of Ricotta Creme. It made me all happy!


----------



## monymony3471

It's funny how you read someone's posts and then you create an image in your head and then you see what they really look like and you are like whoa, I was totally off there. 

I don't mean negative either.  I love the pics!!!  

I cropped the dillies out of mine in my siggy and I took a dozen before I found one I liked, so I understand UM.

We were watching our WDW video from last year and I saw me on it and I was shocked how I looked,  I asked Tim am I as big now as then, and he said no way.  Whew!  Still more to go though.  

I hate seeing reality in the mirror and in pics and film.  I avoid it at all costs!

Ok, peeps, Keep on Keepin' On, I have a date with a tread mill and an Ipod.


----------



## monymony3471

Oh I forgot.

For lunch I made taco salad minus the taco chips. Very good!  

Romaine Lettuce
beef browned and added the taco bell seasoning packet (follow directions on the packet)
mexican shredded cheese
salsa and a can of diced tomatoes
black beans
ff Italian dressing and ff catalina dressing, I didn't drown it, just flavored it.


----------



## eeyore45

I found my collection of notes from earlier this year - the Oprah boot camp tips...from Bob Greene - 12 week committment

_tolerate no excuses from yourself_ 
1.  regular exercise 8x week (hmmmm wonder what I meant 8?)
2.  eat _consciously_ 
3.  eat breakfast
4.  stop eating 2 hours before Bed
5.  no alcohol - champagne once - during boot camp phase
6. 100 oz of water a day.

Day one. called "Act of Bravery"
1.  *OWN* the number
2.  6 am work out every dat + 2pm Hill more important than speed
8 - 10.5 on treadmill
lift weights

3.  NO white stuff - rice, potato, pasta

So these were my notes from this summer before our trip to the World.  Needless to say I didnt follow through - of course, I didnt follow any of the rules.  I think that's why this time I'm trying the baby step approach.  To follow my path, make my rules.  Stick with what works.  

But at the same time, if they can help anyone, I thought I'd share!!
(the goal of boot camp - loose 25 - 30 #'s in 12 weeks)


----------



## UtahMama

eeyore45 said:
			
		

> I found my collection of notes from earlier this year - the Oprah boot camp tips...from Bob Greene - 12 week committment
> 
> _tolerate no excuses from yourself_
> 1.  regular exercise 8x week (hmmmm wonder what I meant 8?)
> 2.  eat _consciously_
> 3.  eat breakfast
> 4.  stop eating 2 hours before Bed
> 5.  no alcohol - champagne once - during boot camp phase
> 6. 100 oz of water a day.
> 
> Day one. called "Act of Bravery"
> 1.  *OWN* the number
> 2.  6 am work out every dat + 2pm Hill more important than speed
> 8 - 10.5 on treadmill
> lift weights
> 
> 3.  NO white stuff - rice, potato, pasta
> 
> So these were my notes from this summer before our trip to the World.  Needless to say I didnt follow through - of course, I didnt follow any of the rules.  I think that's why this time I'm trying the baby step approach.  To follow my path, make my rules.  Stick with what works.
> 
> But at the same time, if they can help anyone, I thought I'd share!!
> (the goal of boot camp - loose 25 - 30 #'s in 12 weeks)


THAT rocks! I'll have to work up to that. My 3 x a week exercising (not at 6 am thank you anyways)will have to do. THAT is a smallish miracle. I "Own" my number (as long as it's a good one!). I never drink alcohol (except for medicinal purposes...every night, j/k). I LOVE the white stuff, but luckily the white stuff doesnt like me! I'll have to work up to the tread mill, seeings as I dont own one  The elliptical trainer is the one that kicks my bum. Literally! I'm afraid I will NEVER want to wake up an hour before scheduled  to workout. I am not a morning person. I have done that in the past and it did not work well for me at all. It makes sense to rev up your matabolism and it makes sense to shower after your workout and start your day. I admire fit people who do that, though. The one's who are out running before I've had my second dream!


----------



## AlaskaMOM

Good afternoon Ladies (and 1 Gent)
Sorry it has taken me a while to post my loss, but I had so many pages to read before (man this thread really moves!!)
I am down 2 more pounds from last week for a grand total of 49 pounds, DARN I really wanted to hit that 50 pound mark!  Next week right?

I'm so proud of everyone, doing so well!   
7 pounds
5 pounds
4 pounds
2 pounds

All that exercising, and moving your bodies, healthy choices
WTG!!!   

Sandy - Sorry to hear about the troubles earlier.  But I'm so glad you came here to voice them and get the support that you needed to help you move forward.  What a great place! The peoplpe here knows what it really means to be going through this whole process; the ups, and the downs.

I'm gonna make this short, my arm is very achey since I just got a flu shot. (and I can surely be a BIG baby1)  Made myself. Who wants to take the chance of getting sick while on vacation, let alone a WDW vacation!


----------



## UtahMama

Jill, you just made our group over the 40 pounds mark! You are SO going to get that 50 pound ribbon! Way to go!   

We have some ribbons to update!


----------



## lexmelinda

UtahMama said:
			
		

> Jill, you just made our group over the 40 pounds mark!


*40 POUNDS! That's.......like......a whole preschooler! Just on this thread! Just this week! I'm so proud of everyone! Thanks for starting this thread UM!*


----------



## spongemommie05

UtahMama said:
			
		

> Me again!
> 
> *Spongalicious-* I LOVE your new "family"! I think you nailed the personalities!
> 
> Gary the Snail  (Mayson) is the CUTEST baby! At aerobics, he stands in front of me and holds up his arms and has a look on his face like Puss In Boots on Shrek II. HARD to resist! Of course I picked his yumminess up! (I needed a break!)
> 
> ((Is there an "e" after the "y" in "mayson"/"mayeson")) I always screw up their names
> 
> 
> I even licked the little bowl of Ricotta Creme. It made me all happy!


i know i have the most adorable lil man he has been sleeping on my chest for the last 3 hours and no mayson has no e just mayson you are probably thinking about JayEdyn ,  wow your lil snack sounds so good too bad i can't eat stuff like that,,,,,,, my rings are falling off my hands  and spinning that has not happened for quite some time after this i may have to have them re-sized.


----------



## BONITATIME

I'm Nikki and I would like to join you all. I have been lurking since I found the thread on tuesday but wuld like to join. I have 8 kilos ( about 17 pounds) to lose. My plan is to walk every day, and eat smaller healthier portions.


----------



## spongemommie05

hey what do you have to do to get ribbons?


----------



## UtahMama

*NIKKI!* Welcome! Of course you can join! 8 kilos sounds better, though! Weigh yourself today because weigh day is fridays. Best of luck to ya! You'll do great!


*Spongtastic*- I have NO idea. Hopefully someone will help you. 

I'm grilling abunch of chicken breasts to slice and have on hand for salads so I wond buy one at Mc Donalds or Arbys! See all the money I'm saving? Not going to weight watchers, $10 per week (unless you prepay which I can never afford). Not paying for a gym, or a piece of equipment $X. Not spending $3.00 per day on diet Pepsi (but doing Crytal Lite..I got the "Great Value" hard-to-mix kind, but it's good). I KNOW I'm forgetting something or other. See, doing my fuzzy disney math, I practially paid for next year's trip without harming the basement finishing project money. I am genius!


----------



## spongemommie05

Welcome Nikki


----------



## eeyore45

Bienvenidos Nikki!!!  (not sure if you even speak Spanish, it just came out!!) 

Spongie - I also noticed your family - I think there is  a special place reserved for mother's of 4 boys!!!   Love the family pic!!! 

Now GET THE RIBBONS< GET YOUR RIBBONS HERE > (click on link please!) http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=454614

INSTRUCTIONS FOR ADDING CLIPART

Brief version:

1) Copy and paste the URL for the clipart of your choice into the sig box of your user profile. There is no need to add additional 

img tags. I've already done that part for you.

2) Click on submit modifications.

So easy here (there - here as in the WISH area... usually you have to right click on an image, than hit save as - and save it to your computer, then go to photobucket and "upload" it to get that img tags they describe in the above thread!!

Dont be afraid, JUST DO it, follow the directions - come on... suck it up!! (and suck it in!!   )


----------



## eeyore45

forgot to say   *JILL!!*


----------



## eeyore45

If you confuse easily - esp when it comes to technology and changing your siggy - proceed with caution - I'm about to confuse you!!   

This will be revealing of my personality.  I look for shortcuts - I LOVE   shortcuts!!  (figuratively and literally!!)

So, getting your clipart affixed "just so" is important... you want things in an order... you dont want to "mess with the 'order' " because then the whole darn thing gets "off" and mucked up... and takes me forever to figure it out again...   worry no more!! 

Well, that ribbon needs to be updated... so go to the link, and it lists the gibbedly gook needed for the machine to know "I WANT A RIBBON IN MY SIGGY dagnabit" only do you see the difference between a 5 # ribbon and the "member" ribbon... in the last line of the gibidy gook is 'member' on the member ribbon and a 5

....memberwish.gif[/img]  vs.  ...5wish.gif[/img] etcetera etcetera

 

Therefore, when you put that line of gobity gook in your "USER CP" edit signature space... from here on in... read the gobity gook until you get to the number you wish to change - so next time, all I have to do instead of delete the whole of the gobity gook, I just delete the one itty bitty number 5, then I type a HUGE number 10 or 15   

Yes, I scare myself sometimes!!!
 
either that or working all week teaching 6th, 7th and 8th graders in the computer tech class rubbed off...

nah, never that!!!


----------



## nsalz

UtahMama said:
			
		

> We are such LOSERS!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (lol!)



This is the best group ever.....just catching up from this morning.  Wow...I have never been so excited to be a loser.  Next week will be hard fpr me with Thanksgiving.   Breath nsalz Breath...I can do this!!!!


----------



## KatInHat

UtahMama said:
			
		

> I just ate the most scrumptious lil treat! It's in the South Beach book and there's lots of variations.
> 
> *Vanilla Ricotta Creme* :
> 1/2 C. part skim ricotta cheese
> 1/4 t. vanilla
> 1 package sugar substitute
> 
> *Mix together the ricotta, vanilla, & sugar substitute. I mixed it in my Kitchen Aid and kept scraping down the sides till smoooooth. Aprox. 5 mins.
> 
> (I quadrupled this recipe to have on hand when temptation strikes! PLAN AHEAD!)
> 
> variations:all are 1/2 C ricotta plus...
> 
> lemon or lime zest- 1/4 t. grated lemonor lime zest + 1/4 t. vanilla + 1 pkg. "sweetner"
> 
> Almond Ricotta: 1/4 t. almond + 1 t. almond slivers toasted + 1 pkg. sweetner
> 
> Mocha Ricotta creme: 1/2 t. cocoa powder (unsweetened) + 1/4 t. vanilla +dash of espresso powder, 5 mini chocolate chips (  NOT 6, LOL!) 1 pkg. sweetener




UM: this sounds yummy.. I think I may try it this weekend.  this may be a silly question but ... Do  you eat something with it.. like a dip.. or is it more like a pudding you just eat with a spoon ??


----------



## spongemommie05

Thanks that was not too hard   now i feel all special inside


----------



## UtahMama

KatInHat said:
			
		

> UM: this sounds yummy.. I think I may try it this weekend.  this may be a silly question but ... Do  you eat something with it.. like a dip.. or is it more like a pudding you just eat with a spoon ??



I actually served up a 1/2 C. serving then ate it with a teeny spoon to savor it. It tastes rich.  It's thicker than pudding. Like hummus in texture. I've only tried the vanilla version and think it would be delicious with cherry pie filling!


----------



## UtahMama

My food journal for today:

2 cans diet pepsi to wake up
32 0z. water

Workout 1 hour 32 oz. Crystal Lite

B: Blue Bunny Carb Freedom yogurt (weird) More filling than reg. yogurt

S1: LF cottage cheese/ soy Crisps (no idea if legal...looked legal though)

S2: carrots with hummus (just a few)

32 oz. Crystal lite Store Brand Cherry hard to mix but GOOD!

S3: 1/2 C. vanilla ricotta creme (Pretty good)

L: 3 thin slices of canadian bacon (4 is a serving)
    3 thin swiss cheeses rolled up 

D: goodly amount of broccoli with a little cheese...when cheese was eaten, I sprayed remaining spears with I Cant Believe its Butter. 
    about 3 oz. thinly sliced grilled lemon-pepper cheicken I had on hand ready to go!

32 Oz. Crystal lite Cherry (It's store brand from here on out!)

I am stuffed like a turkey. Full to the gills. Put a fork in me I'm ready!

Mental note, broccoli is filling!


----------



## monymony3471

Hey losers!

AlaskaMOM - so close but you'll get there in a day or 2! 

BONITATIME,   

Today was just awesome and so inspiring, that I wish my trip was two months away so I could lose so much more weight before I get there.

Did I just say that?

Seriously this is the best group to be a part of.  Wow we lost 40 pounds this week.  That is just amazing.  Everyone did a great job.  

Moving on: Got to take care of some beznez

B: scrambled eggs with tomatoes, beans, mexican cheese-very yummy!
sn: turkey with romaine lettuce
L:Taco salad without the taco chips: very yummy! (late lunch had conferences)
sn: nope
Dinner:  wasn't hungry.    

Now I am, but it's after 8, I can't eat.  So, maybe I'll grab some protein later, but I'm not starving. *I wound up have 2 pieces of cheese and 2 pieces of turkey rolled up.  If I didn't, I could have caved big time.  So, I adverted a big problem.  

I did late evening exercise.
34.5 mins.  105 fat cals, 337 reg cals, 2.3 miles, good aerobic pulse at end 135.

I know the weekends can be tough, but if things get rough, post post post!  WWPD?  SIUSII right?

Keep on Keepin' On!


----------



## UtahMama

Monica! I like the taco salad without the taco chips idea! 

BUT!

Have you ever sucked the inards out of a bean/beef burrito?? Leaving behind the sad, sad limp flour tortilla? I have! Next time I crave taco bell I'll do that!

  





Weekends are TOUGH! 
BUT(T)! we have each other! 

Just Keep Slimin, Just Keep Slimin, slimin, slimin!


----------



## KatInHat

My food journal: 

b: small amt of dry cereal (didnt have milk)
sn: 3 slices of turkey bacon- I think it's SB friendly. I just put a few slices on a plate and zap them in the micro until they are crispy abt 3 min. a yummy snack. 
lunch: chicken cut up and cooked w/fajita seasoning mix, kinda like monica's taco salad only I didnt have lettuce so I just had fajita chicken w/a little cheese. 
sn: 1 slice turkey w/1 slice swiss chesse 2 wheat thins 
d: Shrimp Bisque - Everything comes in a bag and you just cook it .. I got it in the freezer section of walmart. "A complete Easy-to-cook Meal"  I only ate a little bit b/c it tasted very good and usually if it's good to taste it's bad for the waist.  Now I am looking at the nutritional info 130 calories, 3.5 g fat, 
0 sat fat and 16 g carb. for 1 serving. 

I also had 1 cup of coffee w/sugar free creamer to wake me up. 
and 64oz of lemon water. 

Guess what fun exercise I have planned for tomorrow   I think I'm going to go rollerblading.  Yikes !! Watch out here I come.

Weekends are hard and I have a birthday party to go to Sunday.  I plan to eat a healthy snack/lunch before I go so I won't be tempted to eat party food while I'm there.     Great plan .. Hope it works.


----------



## monymony3471

UtahMama said:
			
		

> Monica! I like the taco salad without the taco chips idea!
> 
> BUT!
> 
> Have you ever sucked the inards out of a bean/beef burrito?? Leaving behind the sad, sad limp flour tortilla? I have! Next time I crave taco bell I'll do that!
> 
> 
> Weekends are TOUGH!
> BUT(T)! we have each other!
> 
> Just Keep Slimin, Just Keep Slimin, slimin, slimin!



You mean I'm not alone? I don't have to hang my head low anymore?  

I wanted to post something about the broccoli and you being full, but I couldn't be tackful enough, glad you're all the way in Utah!  Fart away!


----------



## UtahMama

I am!!!!


----------



## Backstage_Gal

Monica, I just read your pre-trippie, very funny. This should be a fun report when you get back.


----------



## Minnie

KatInHat said:
			
		

> UM: this sounds yummy.. I think I may try it this weekend.  this may be a silly question but ... Do  you eat something with it.. like a dip.. or is it more like a pudding you just eat with a spoon ??



Make sure you don't get Sargento's that brand is nasty grity. Also if you have a hand blender it is real easy to mix this stuff up and it tastes better as a lot of people have texture issues with it.

Oh and it works great with a dash of the powdered sf pudding mix. You can make tons of great flavors this week. Add it in at the end though as it gets very stiff.


----------



## TwinkieMama

Hi Peeps! 

Welcome Bonitatime!  So glad you are here! It will make us all feel smart and sophisticated to talk in kilos  

Utah   the funny thing is I *had* legwarmers back in the 80s... they were awesome!  Wonder wear a gal would go to find some today... also I just pinned my hair up but for you I will put in a side ponytail with 2 scrunchies

Sandy: how many calories are in gobbledy gook? I need to know.   

Minnie: Yay for you for now being a slave to the scale.  

Nsalz: What can we call you? You need a nickname.  Salsa? maybe?


Today was very hard for me. First of all I have such a reward mentality... I deserve a reward for dieting all week. I deserve a reward for cleaning my house. I deserve a reward for being nice to my inlaws for 9 DAYS (they come tomorrow).  I did not get a Frosty though I really really wanted one (and had to drive by Wendy's 3x today).
I made confetti bean soup for dinner while DH took DS12 out for BBQ, cornbread, fries, and  baked beans. I love eating out. Ugh! The soup was very yucky. I made cookies with my twins and ate a small one. (It was good unlike the soup). 
I haven't sat down to count my calories for today yet but I did keep moving all day doing the power cleaning bit. I am hungry right now so I am going to go add up the damage and see if I can have a snack. I did drink all my water and do an amazing workout (I am sore.... lunges and squats while holding a one year old are not to be done by the faint of heart!)


----------



## lexmelinda

*Welcome, Nikki! Glad to have you!*

Calorie count today....very low and even ended the day with two lite beers. Didn't go to work so no exercise today.

So ends the pukiest, poopiest day in recent memory at our house.

Gonna sleep good tonight....I hope! It'll be better tomorrow. 

Later taters!


----------



## UtahMama

I loved leg warmers with my tight pegged leg jeans and stirrup pants!

I think of Napolean Dynomite when I think of side pony tails. 

Thanks for all the laughs today!

40 pounds! Sheesh! 

Our dog food comes in 40# bags. They are heavy! 

I'm so proud!

Tomarrow I have to go to the High School Musical, "Beauty and the Beast"

and I'm going to a candle party/open house, doing my lesson for sunday, and a "talk" for DS8 (Dallen) for Primary (kids sunday school), and finish my next chapter of my TR which may have to wait till Sunday afternoon. I just wont go near my TR because people are hounding me for "more". 

What can I do?   

My lesson just need tweaking. The candle party is a priority because nothing says "dieting" like a sugar cookie candle smelling up the house! Beauty and the Beast, I'm taking Dallen and Riley and Jordan and his girlfriend. Dallen is 8, Riley is 6 they'll like it. Norah is 2, she get's a babysitter. I dont want to chance her going with me. She's hit and miss with behavior and at $5 a ticket, I cant chance a melt down.

It's only 9:21 ish and I am BEAT! I 'm gonna go to bed early so I'll be bushy-tailed tomarrow for what's on my plate. 

Good-Night Peeps!!!!! 

I'll be around a little tomarrow. ((Hugs and Keeses!))


----------



## eeyore45

GOOD MORNIN PEEPS!!!

or so I hear anyway!! 

Utm - I love going to the high school plays and musicals here - cheap date, and our town has some amazing talent - they did LeMis 3 years ago, I'm still tearing up, so powerful and moving!! and I'm sure you'll find the right babysitter - 

Last  night, early this am.  Waterbed sprung a leak.  Anyone have an extra $2,000?  What is going on?  Dh will repair it with the repair kit.  But I'm noticing no one is selling waterbeds (or accessories) ours is about 15 years old!  Its great for my back... to get something to continue to allow me to sleep well $2,000 (and that's my trip to WDW - now I am going to cry!!)

NO FOOD.  no unhealthy choices!!!  suck it up... and suck it in.

you dont want to know what I had for dinner last night, but I'm thinking I stayed under 700 calories!! 

Twinkie I'm so with you and the reward system.  I mean, come on I survived 5 straight days with 8th graders - teaching imovie, which I knew NOTHING about!! Not to mention... 

I have a dream... hold fast your dreams... nothing tastes as good as thin feels....

breath in.  breath out... 

going to do some situps!


----------



## monymony3471

If dieting was easy, we'd all be walking around like super models.  Honestly it's the hardest thing I've ever done and it's the one thing I've spent my whole life trying to perfect.

Just remember that we are not perfect and we do make mistakes.  You just have to know and believe that you'll jump right back on when you do fall off.

Keep those happy images in your head.  The skinnie minnie you screaming to get out.  

That feeling that you finally like yourself.

Knowing people are looking at  you because  you are beautiful. 

These are all great little things to keep tucked away to keep you strong and motivated.

Make it a great one!  Keep on Keepin' on!


----------



## honeymo78

Hi ladies (and 1 guy I think)   Can I join the fun?  I've been lurking and then read UMA's trip report and saw many of your comments there and I knew I wanted to join in on the fun.  

I'm Stephanie and I have tons of weight to lose but I'm working with baby steps here.  First goal is to lose 13 more lbs and get back under 200.  Once there I get to pick a new color for my hair - wavering between something reddish or just getting highlights again, probably will depend on how close it is to our March trip cause I love highlights in my disney pics.  Hopefully I'll lose a few more lbs before March - 190 would make me smile - so I dig out the summer clothes from 2 years ago and not have to buy new stuff for vacation.  Fast forward to next Oct and my 2nd anniversary back at disney and I'd like to be at 160-170, a weight my husband may have briefly seen (although I was in scale denial back then) right when we first started dating.  

I like to talk so here's some more.  I'm not on any plan.  WW didn't really work out so well for me and I'm a carboholic so anything getting rid of those is out.  I went to some fitness website and calculated how many calories I'm supposed to eat every day to maintain my weight and got 2200-2500 depending on if I think I'm sedentary or slightly active.  Does that even sound right?  I'm loosely keeping track of calories and shooting for approx 1800/day.  This past week I've averaged that with the exception of yesterday - didn't plan on having pizza for dinner so had a big lunch.  Now I know we'll finish the pizza today so I'm having a nice veggie salad for lunch to make room for the pizza.  Exercise is the devil.  Well maybe not, but finding time to exercise certainly is.  So along with eating my real challenge is fitting some walking in 3x a week.

Okay I've blabbed enough.  Hopefully none of you have minded.


----------



## monymony3471

honeymo78 said:
			
		

> Hi ladies (and 1 guy I think)   Can I join the fun?  I've been lurking and then read UMA's trip report and saw many of your comments there and I knew I wanted to join in on the fun.
> 
> I'm Stephanie and I have tons of weight to lose but I'm working with baby steps here.  First goal is to lose 13 more lbs and get back under 200.  Once there I get to pick a new color for my hair - wavering between something reddish or just getting highlights again, probably will depend on how close it is to our March trip cause I love highlights in my disney pics.  Hopefully I'll lose a few more lbs before March - 190 would make me smile - so I dig out the summer clothes from 2 years ago and not have to buy new stuff for vacation.  Fast forward to next Oct and my 2nd anniversary back at disney and I'd like to be at 160-170, a weight my husband may have briefly seen (although I was in scale denial back then) right when we first started dating.
> 
> I like to talk so here's some more.  I'm not on any plan.  WW didn't really work out so well for me and I'm a carboholic so anything getting rid of those is out.  I went to some fitness website and calculated how many calories I'm supposed to eat every day to maintain my weight and got 2200-2500 depending on if I think I'm sedentary or slightly active.  Does that even sound right?  I'm loosely keeping track of calories and shooting for approx 1800/day.  This past week I've averaged that with the exception of yesterday - didn't plan on having pizza for dinner so had a big lunch.  Now I know we'll finish the pizza today so I'm having a nice veggie salad for lunch to make room for the pizza.  Exercise is the devil.  Well maybe not, but finding time to exercise certainly is.  So along with eating my real challenge is fitting some walking in 3x a week.
> 
> Okay I've blabbed enough.  Hopefully none of you have minded.



Hi Stephanie.  I think alot of us can relate to your story.  You could be my long lost twin.

I can eat pasta and potatoes for breakfast lunch and dinner.  Diets failed me in the past because I was allowed to have them.  I've been South Beaching it on and off for almost 2 years.  The first seriously trip on it I lost 40.  The only hard part was the first 2 weeks.  I was literally detoxing, if that's a word, and once I got through the no bread, pasta, potatoes, I was ok.  I still love them, but I know what they do to me and I try to stay far far away from them.  I've gotten side tracked and went off the diet for awhile but when I came back, the first two weeks of phase 1 are almost easy.  I guess because I got so used to not eating so much of these taboo foods, it didn't faze me this time.  Hope that makes sense.  

Exercise, I love to hate, but in the end, I love that I do it.  Don't like it while doing it, but happy when it's over.  It's so good for you and important that you do even some of it.  

 and here's to your success!!!!!


----------



## monymony3471

Oh BTW, there's a really fun riddle going on today.  

saturdays riddle 

Come on over and play!


----------



## Minnie

Good morning Peeps   

Welcome Stephanie     there is always room for another Peep!

All you SBDers I need some help. I'm still trying to stick with Ph1 but I'm so sick of eggs I simply can't do another week eating them for breakfast so I need some new ideas.

I'd love some apple/oatmeal which is my favorite winter breakfast but I've got another week to go yet before I get that. 

Any ideas that are Ph1 friendly????????

Thanks Peeps!


----------



## UtahMama

honeymo78 said:
			
		

> Hi ladies (and 1 guy I think)   Can I join the fun?  I've been lurking and then read UMA's trip report and saw many of your comments there and I knew I wanted to join in on the fun.
> 
> I'm Stephanie and I have tons of weight to lose but I'm working with baby steps here.  First goal is to lose 13 more lbs and get back under 200.  Once there I get to pick a new color for my hair - wavering between something reddish or just getting highlights again, probably will depend on how close it is to our March trip cause I love highlights in my disney pics.  Hopefully I'll lose a few more lbs before March - 190 would make me smile - so I dig out the summer clothes from 2 years ago and not have to buy new stuff for vacation.  Fast forward to next Oct and my 2nd anniversary back at disney and I'd like to be at 160-170, a weight my husband may have briefly seen (although I was in scale denial back then) right when we first started dating.
> 
> I like to talk so here's some more.  I'm not on any plan.  WW didn't really work out so well for me and I'm a carboholic so anything getting rid of those is out.  I went to some fitness website and calculated how many calories I'm supposed to eat every day to maintain my weight and got 2200-2500 depending on if I think I'm sedentary or slightly active.  Does that even sound right?  I'm loosely keeping track of calories and shooting for approx 1800/day.  This past week I've averaged that with the exception of yesterday - didn't plan on having pizza for dinner so had a big lunch.  Now I know we'll finish the pizza today so I'm having a nice veggie salad for lunch to make room for the pizza.  Exercise is the devil.  Well maybe not, but finding time to exercise certainly is.  So along with eating my real challenge is fitting some walking in 3x a week.
> 
> Okay I've blabbed enough.  Hopefully none of you have minded.


First of all, Mmmmmm PIZZA!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Second of all, WELCOME!

WW didnt work for me ONLY because it wasn't free  I hated paying when that week I didn't lose! Dumb, huh?

Stephanie, Your calorie number sounds pretty good to loose. My DH is always pointing out, excercise is key (Old School!) which is easy for him to point out!

You can do it!   

Our diets on this thread may be different, but each of us is doing what we feel is best for us. We all seem to agree on drinking lots of water and getting in excercise 3 or more times a week. Both of those, when I started last week seemed like huge mountains (because they were in the past)but I enjoy doing them now just because its fun to    for yourself her on this thread! I guess it's the reward mentality! I reeally want the 10# ribbon! I'll keep that in mind if I want to cheat this week!


----------



## UtahMama

Minnie said:
			
		

> Good morning Peeps
> 
> Welcome Stephanie     there is always room for another Peep!
> 
> All you SBDers I need some help. I'm still trying to stick with Ph1 but I'm so sick of eggs I simply can't do another week eating them for breakfast so I need some new ideas.
> 
> I'd love some apple/oatmeal which is my favorite winter breakfast but I've got another week to go yet before I get that.
> 
> Any ideas that are Ph1 friendly????????
> 
> Thanks Peeps!


I was just going to be a smart alek and say scrambled egg, poached egg, hard boiled EGG....but I'm in the same egg boat. I'm eating turkey bacon with my EGG....I'm looking forward to phase 2...1 more week  

eat a meat???


----------



## monymony3471

I remember I used to omit the eggs and cook up some canadian bacon, and drink tomatoe juice.  Or just saute some veggies, like peppers, mushrooms, zuchinni, onions, and when done sprinkle with mozzerella cheese.  I'd also eat some rolled up turkey with that.

It's tough I know.  But it's only one more week!

What about some plain yogurt.  You can flavor it with sf pudding mix right?  or like the ricotta cheese thingy um was talking about.  Couldn't you have that for breakfast?
Can we have cottage cheese on phase 1?  There's an option.


----------



## crazy4dizney

Utha mama
"I see your drinking 1%, is that because you think your fat? You could be drinking whole milk if you wanted."   




O.k not everyone will get it but, I think you will.....


----------



## eeyore45

Welcome Stephanie (insert page 2 graphics that cannot be displayed   here )

I love to "talk" too - SURPRISED I'm sure!!   

 I think a lot of times I just need a place to "get it off my chest"... and I've found this to be a safe thread...

I've been on and off every diet I can... and I'm still adjusting.  I agree with UTm post - and of course monymony hit the nail on the head - it aint easy - 

I really admire the SB dieters posting their tips, their successes, as well as their frustrations - I'm also a carb loader, anytime I try to cut carbs, my body rebels big time (think dizzy enough to pass out!) part of it is sugar levels gone screwy, part of it is vertigo... but I cant argue with the science - too many carbs = excess fat.  So I'm going healthy carbs - oatmeal instead of white flour (portion control) brown rice instead of white... and then there is our Thanksgiving, I am SO a picky eater btw... so I will just skip the potatoes and think... nothing taste as good as thin feels.  and of course, I will just SUCK IT UP (and suck it in!!)

and most importantly, its easier said than done!! Anything worth having... I do believe in miracles...

and my scale still shows a 6# weight loss...

so as I sit here, I know I can raise my arms behind my back, and lift them slowly... and try closing them together, keep them up high... 50 times... dont overdue... then I'll get up and do the side whittlers... something is better than nothing... like it or not, it has to be done... so shall I say... so shall I DO!!


----------



## honeymo78

Thanks for the warm welcomes everyone 

Its nice to see that even though we arent all on the same plan we can all still play nicely with each other and support each other.  

Water has never been a problem for me.  Water and I are good friends  ice is an even better friend but no one likes to hear me chomping on ice all day.  And yes, I firmly believe that ice can be a snack.  Half the time I only put food in my mouth to have something to chew on so ice, gum, whatever it makes no difference to me.  I brought my CR mug to work with me and I try and fill it up at least 5 times and since Im here 6 days a week it works pretty well.  Plus I get to pretend Im at CR and Im actually filling it up with a coke slushie.  (Yes I love coke the same way UMA loves Pepsi).  I even chose Pop over ASMu because you can refill your mug with slushies there.  

Since I have a feeling Im going to be a slug when I get home tonight Im going to take a 15-20 min walk while at work this afternoon.  Hey, its better than not walking at all.  I really should try and walk to the art museum but that might take longer than Im planning.

And thanks to whoever kept mentioning musicals (I think it was this thread  I get confused easily).  Ive already listened to Pippin and Grease on my ipod. 

Several pages back it looked like everyone was sharing pictures so Ill share a few and give you some info on my weight yoyo.  Since about 3rd grade Ive been a big girl.  I didnt wear jeans in middle school or high school because I couldnt buy them in the regular store.  I learned about places like Lane Bryant and that the Gap carries larger jean sizes once I was in college.  Fortunately I didnt gain the freshman 15 so by soph year I was 170-180.  Then I met my future DH who loves to eat and things went south from there on.  Fast forward to my last year of law school and Im now 230-240.  When I finally saw a picture of what I looked like at an awards ceremony I freaked out.  By May 2004 I was down to about 190 by walking almost everyday (I didnt work fulltime so it was easy).  Gained a bit back while studying for the bar exam but managed to end up at 195 for my wedding in 2005.  Here is a lovely picture of us at the airport getting ready to head to Disneyworld for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




After that I slipped back into old habits and ended up back around 220.  At least Ive made some progress from there.  Heres a picture from Feb when we were at Disneyworld with my mom.  Yes I am still just a big kid. 





Okay enough blabbing for now.  Im sure you know more about me than you ever planned on knowing.  And I actually need to get some work done (thats why its called work) if I expect to take a walk later today.


----------



## Minnie

Nice pics Stephanie - I really liked the one with Pooh   

I spent some of this morning (between loads of laundry which will never end) searching for something other than eggs to eat for breakfast and I found a yummy one (I feel very full now and that is a big part).   

Danish in a bowl: 

In a microwave-safe bowl, thouroughly blend 1/2 cup low-fat or fat-free cottage cheese with 1 egg. Mix in 1 to 2 tsps. Splenda (or equivalent sweetness of another artificial sweetener), a dash of cinnamon, and a few drops of vanilla. Drop in a few slivers of no-trans-fat margerine, and a few small chunks of cream cheese substitute (if p1) or low-fat/fat-free cream cheese (if p2). Sprinkle top with a small amount of brown sugar substitute and 1 tsp. or so of chopped nuts (if you prefer). In phase 2, I also sprinkle the top with 1 tbsp. wheat bran for a little extra fiber. 
Microwave until thoroughly set and bubbly (about 4 minutes in my microwave). Cool slightly and enjoy.

This was so yummy that I thought I was eating a very illegal carb. Now my substitution was ricotta (part skim) for the cottage cheese. 

I used my hand blender (this is a SBDers friend - less than $10 at Shopko and makes this smooth as silk which ricotta really needs and a whole lot less cleanup than your regular blender). Use a deep bowl though!

After microwaving I topped this with a tiny bit of sf syrup and it was amazing! I got my stupid eggs in without tasting them!

I'm going to work with this to see how to make it get ready quick friendly


----------



## TwinkieMama

Good morning peeps!

I really needed some encouragement today and here you all are!  Everyone give yourself a big pat on the back!!!  


*Minnie*- you are the Princess of Recipes!   

*Honeymo*-Welcome to the thread!  You and your DH are as cute as buttons! I can't wait to cheer you on as go down this path together.  

*Monymony*- I agree with everything you said- 100%!  

I am off to riddle too because laughter is the best medicine!


----------



## aries1980

Morning Peeps!!


Well I reweighed again this morning and Im done another 1lb and a half... so I cant wait to see what it says next friday.

I did the same old thing for breakfast ceral got my 24 oz of water done!!!!!!! On to the next bottle... Lunch had my own english muffin sandwhich with fried bologna egg and cheese very filling and only 350 calories it was a huge one no like the Mcdonald ones.  It had 5 thin slice of fried bologna 1 oz. (which is take the bologna put it in a pan no spray needed... and cook till edges get crispy)1 oz cheese and one egg scrambaled.

Hope everyone is doing good!


----------



## eeyore45

I went to the grocery store and didnt eat the samples  (wwpd?)

gadzooks, stay out of the grocery stores the weekend before Thanksgiving, every aisle you turn the are tempting you!!! (and I


----------



## Disneyland_Mama

<------needs to lose 30 pounds before Aug.

Hi all  

Can I join y'all?  I seriously need to lose 30 pounds before our next WDW trip, cause girlfriend needs to wear a bikini again!
I lost 20 pounds last year with EDiets.  I love, love, loved it!  The program, that is.  I have tons of recipes if anyone wants some.  All under 400 calories.  I'll have to do the 1500 calorie/day thing.... gulp!!!   
I don't have a problem limiting my food intake and making healthy choices, I have a problem with the exercise portion of it all.  I am seriously a couch potato/internet junkie.  I need to get off my bum and get moving.    

Ok, I'm gonna do it.... tomorrow???  Can't do it today, I stuffed my face this morning with a huge breakfast burrito.  Oink, oink!    

You all are my encouragement!!!!  First goal... 5 pounds!!! Here I come!!


----------



## monymony3471

Disneyland_Mama 

This is one great motivating group!


----------



## lexmelinda

*Disneyland Mama!!!*.....woo-hoo! Good to see you here. Welcome!

*Stephanie*.....Welcome! Thanks for sharing pictures and info. It's nice to put a face with a name!

*Aries*....down another 1.5 today!    

*Sandy*....Resisted the samples??? Good job!!! That's tough! wwpd?   Bummer on the water bed...  

Great job everybody! James survived the stomach virus....so pitiful when a 6 yr old has it. The memories will be my appetite suppresant for the week. I baked 24 pies yesterday....don't ask...and am preparing dinner for 75 tonight so wish me luck.


----------



## eeyore45

aw* Melinda, those tummy virus' with our babies are tuff!!  mean bugs pickin on babies!!!   * 

I got interrupted - lost my train of thought - Welcome to weekends in my house!!

Well we have a consenous - *EXERCISE SUCKS* 

so let us hold hands, and GET OVER IT!!  (   I will if you will!!   ) (<eeyore grabs minnie mouse by computer and gets a hug>)

So... how can we motivate each other?  I will continue to post tips... mine are in stretches... (chin stretch, upper arm flab stretch, and the waist stretch)  

When you see a tip, or a recipe, copy and paste it to word document... make a copy and tape it somewhere - make a sticky note...think WWPD? 
 ( ie what would peeps do?)

I'm trying to right before or right after an internet session, to get up and   that's right, its not as good as a _free_ class with _free_ babysitting (    ) - but are you going to let that stop you??

I cannot go outside in the cold wet rain with the wind pelting at me and walk, I'm beyond poor, so forget buying any memberships, or treadmills... but I have 2 legs and a tv, so I just get up and watp (walk away the pounds - either by dvd or just stand there and jog in place for 15 min!!)

so my baby steps are just do 15 min.  I certainly have the attention span to move for 15 min, with clicker in hand to surf right?? are you with me??

I said... "ARE YOU WITH ME??"


----------



## lexmelinda

eeyore45 said:
			
		

> "ARE YOU WITH ME??"


*YES...WE ARE WITH YOU!!!*


----------



## eeyore45

PS *TWINKIE* step away from those cookies ya hear??

come on - 

I want to make sure y'all have a mascot by your computer - its UTM suggestion its a "skinny Minnie" a minnie mouse to remind us to STAY THE COURSE -

I've found it great for hugs...   seriously... when you type   I grab Minnie, and cuddle... we need comforting - comfort without using FOOD!!!

hth


----------



## Poohbear77

Hi everyone  

Ok I have to confess my sins to someone, so it might as well be the gal pals who can't look me in the eye  

I cheated today  I feel sooooo guilty! My kids had a birthday to go to today..and just guess where it was....MCDONALDS. AHHHH! I have to admit I got sucked in by the smell of those fries  I did only eat a small, which probably *only*has 500 calories  I also had a a small piece of cake. 

O.K confession over(say 3 hail marys and WWPD 500 times)

Off to Ty Bo now(video that is) I just love that guy. Besides you guys he is the only one who can really pep me up.

Keep it up everyone


----------



## honeymo78

Yay!  Its almost time to go home and exercise.  Thats right, I didnt get any in during lunch.  Getting food and running some errands took a lot longer than expected so I couldnt justify going back out for another 20 min.  Lets hope there is traffic and DH takes a while to get home so I can get in at least 15 minutes on the treadmill before he wants dinner.

Poohbear  Im glad you confessed your McDonalds sin.  At least you only ordered the small fries.  I dont know how many times Ive told myself Im only getting one thing and end up with a lot more.

Eeyore  kudos for not sampling at the grocery store.  And how come I always manage to go to the store when Im hungry.  

Twinkie  thats what we are all here for.  Anytime I need a pick me up I know you guys will be there.

Minnie  that Danish thing you made sounds so yummy!

Im glad everyone enjoyed the pics.  Were going to NYC for the afternoon in Dec so Im sure Ill have some pics of me falling on the ice and hopefully some character pics at the World of Disney store.  

Food today:
Multi grain bagel with lite cream cheese
Coffee with splenda
Big salad with carrots, cucumbers, tomato and onion with ff Italian dressing 
Lemon tea with splenda
I lost count of how many mugs of water I had but it was a lot
I also DIDNT eat a soup at hand I had brought in case the salad didnt fill me up

Mmmm I can almost taste the pizza leftovers now.  That salad and no snacking were definitely worth it.


----------



## AlaskaMOM

HONEYMO said:
			
		

> I'm Stephanie and I have tons of weight to lose but I'm working with baby steps here. First goal is to lose 13 more lbs and get back under 200. Once there I get to pick a new color for my hair - wavering between something reddish or just getting highlights again, probably will depend on how close it is to our March trip cause I love highlights in my disney pics.


Welcome Stephanie!! Great idea to reward yourself with non food items when you reach a specific goal!  


			
				monymony3471 said:
			
		

> I can eat pasta and potatoes for breakfast lunch and dinner. Diets failed me in the past because I was allowed to have them. I've been South Beaching it on and off for almost 2 years. The first seriously trip on it I lost 40. The only hard part was the first 2 weeks. I was literally detoxing, if that's a word, and once I got through the no bread, pasta, potatoes, I was ok. I still love them, but I know what they do to me and I try to stay far far away from them.


You and me both sister!!! I am a white food lover, diets never really worked for me until I got them totally under control!



			
				Minnie said:
			
		

> All you SBDers I need some help. I'm still trying to stick with Ph1 but I'm so sick of eggs I simply can't do another week eating them for breakfast so I need some new ideas.


I'm not much help with the b'fast ideas, I HATE eggs, any kind of eggs (unless of course it's wrapped around a baked good)  What I ate for b'fast most mornings was a hanful of almonds and a string cheese, washed down with a large glass of water.


			
				Honeymo said:
			
		

> Since I have a feeling Im going to be a slug when I get home tonight Im going to take a 15-20 min walk while at work this afternoon. Hey, its better than not walking at all. I really should try and walk to the art museum but that might take longer than Im planning.


This is a great idea, try and do it most days, and then it becomes a routine, and guess what? you won't "feel like a slug" anymore.


			
				Minnie said:
			
		

> Danish in a bowl:
> 
> In a microwave-safe bowl, thouroughly blend 1/2 cup low-fat or fat-free cottage cheese with 1 egg. Mix in 1 to 2 tsps. Splenda (or equivalent sweetness of another artificial sweetener), a dash of cinnamon, and a few drops of vanilla. Drop in a few slivers of no-trans-fat margerine, and a few small chunks of cream cheese substitute (if p1) or low-fat/fat-free cream cheese (if p2). Sprinkle top with a small amount of brown sugar substitute and 1 tsp. or so of chopped nuts (if you prefer). In phase 2, I also sprinkle the top with 1 tbsp. wheat bran for a little extra fiber.
> Microwave until thoroughly set and bubbly (about 4 minutes in my microwave). Cool slightly and enjoy.
> 
> This was so yummy that I thought I was eating a very illegal carb. Now my substitution was ricotta (part skim) for the cottage cheese.


Oh Minnie that sounds de-lish!!!!  I haven't really ventured into the ricotta cheese since I got off P1, but after reading this recipe I might just have to get some! Thanks!!



			
				aries1980 said:
			
		

> Well I reweighed again this morning and Im done another 1lb and a half... so I cant wait to see what it says next friday.


AWESOME!!! You're gonna have a BIG loss on friday!!


			
				eeyore45 said:
			
		

> I went to the grocery store and didnt eat the samples  (wwpd?)


So hard, especially Costco on a Saturday!!! OMG the temptation!!!  You did great at resisting, give yourself a "high-five"



			
				Disneyland_Mama said:
			
		

> Hi all
> 
> Can I join y'all? I seriously need to lose 30 pounds before our next WDW trip, cause girlfriend needs to wear a bikini again!


First off WELCOME! Secondly a "bikini"?  Oh my I don't think I've seen a bikini I'd like to ever wear!!!  When's your next trip?  I'm sure you'll lose those 30 pounds, with the motivation of going out in public wearing a bikini I'm sure you'll get there, and then some!!


			
				lexmelinda said:
			
		

> Great job everybody! James survived the stomach virus....so pitiful when a 6 yr old has it. The memories will be my appetite suppresant for the week. I baked 24 pies yesterday....don't ask...and am preparing dinner for 75 tonight so wish me luck.


So glad DS is feeling better.  How are you doing?  Staying home with a sick child can really wear you out!    24 pies, I'm glad I don't live near by, I LOVE    pie, but it doesn't love me.


			
				eeyore45 said:
			
		

> Well we have a consenous - EXERCISE SUCKS


Ok Sandy - I'm going to take that  literally, exercise  SUCKS the wiggly, giggly bits right on off!!



			
				Poohbear77 said:
			
		

> Ok I have to confess my sins to someone, so it might as well be the gal pals who can't look me in the eye
> 
> I cheated today  I feel sooooo guilty! My kids had a birthday to go to today..and just guess where it was....MCDONALDS. AHHHH! I have to admit I got sucked in by the smell of those fries  I did only eat a small, which probably onlyhas 500 calories  I also had a a small piece of cake.



Poohbear77- you're just living life.  No need to confess!!  I'm sure you've beaten yourself up over it enough!  Just get out there and move, it'll make you feel better!

As for me I weighed myself this morning (as I do every morning) and I'm down a pound, do you know what that means????

I've reached the 50 pound mark!!!! I'm so Happy I could prance around and tell everyone.  But I won't, people think I'm weird enough with all the Disney talk I do!  
In honor of my reaching 50 I went shopping and tried on some pants.  I grabbed about 10-12 pair of assorted sizes.  And I bought 2 pair.  The first is a size smaller than what I'm wearing right now, and they fit; They even come with a belt, so I can wear them once they start to get a little big on me.  the 2nd is 2 sizes smaller, and they kinda fit: pulled them  all the way on, buttoned, zipped, but it didn't look too pretty; pantylines and all.
Maybe I should wear my not too pretty one's for Thanksgiving, That'll keep me in my place (Outta the range of food!)
Have a great weekend peeps!


----------



## monymony3471

WOOOOOO  HOOOOOOOOO JILLLLLLLLLL

50 Big ugly ones gone!!!!!!!!

WAY TO GO!!!!!


----------



## monymony3471

Backstage_Gal said:
			
		

> Monica, I just read your pre-trippie, very funny. This should be a fun report when you get back.




Thanks! I'm having fun with it.  However, it's hard to follow in the foot steps of our fearless leader, Utahmama.  She so rocks!  But, I'm s-l-o-w-l-y gaining on her.


----------



## spongemommie05

well hello all,
 how is everyone doing today? just checkin in! got alot of things to get done so i'll check back, in a lil bit


----------



## Bee

Ok everyone,

I took the first step and lurked here for a bit.  Couldnt read all the pages, did read several though.

I want you all to know that I have enjoyed the company of quite a few of you by reading your trip reports.

I weighed about 280 then a few months ago I had a degenerated disc and I had to have a spinal fusion.  I was so excited because I thought I had lost weight when I was home.. then I went to the doctor and I had gained.. Now I weigh almost 300lb.  I am tired of being this way.  I am still unable to work due to I have to get the back to heal some.  I have been home since August 1st and cant even look for a new job til Jan 8th when I go back to doctor.  Hoping he will give the go ahead then.

I cant exercise much due to him not wanting me to twist and such.  So, I was wondering if I can join you all... but, you will all be done way before me.
My doctor did give me some diet pills.. I just havent taken any yet.. frankly, I am bored and eating is all I really do..

Hope you accept me..  

I promise I will work on the boo hoo of it all.. I really do have a sense of humor.... HONEST!!!


----------



## Backstage_Gal

Bee, welcome to this board!!!

I am sure you will get great support here. 
I am not participating in this myself, but many of my friends are, so I have been reading along.

I just wanted to send you a warm welcome, since so many are busy right now, and I didnt want you to feel ignored.

So,


----------



## Minnie

*BEE -* You are definitely NOT too big for this thread    Everyone is welcome no matter if they have a small or large amount they WISH to loose. It is all about supporting each other through the good and bad. As long as you are willing to try you are more than welcome here


----------



## spongemommie05

Hey there Bee WELCOMEEEEE   you sure can join our group the more the merrier as far as your story you take it easy. i have 4 herniated disk in my back and so i can understand i am trying to excercise so i don't have to have surgery but will prob in june . if anything we are all here for support no matter what your size is or weight loss goals so welcome once again...


----------



## aries1980

Ok ladies i went to take DD to see Happy Feet.... and I cheated a little... I got a childs popcorn with butter.  Well it was better than the large that i used to get.  But I dont feel that bad because get this a small popcorn is 4 cups of popcorn and according to the nutritional facts on a cup of movie thearte butter popcorn each cup is only 82 calories thats right 82 calories!!! So my cheat was only 320 calories, which ironically enough is my allotted snack credits for today!!!! So happy I didnt go over the 1600, but just to make sure I'm going to walk around the block a couple of times tonight!    

I enriched pasta for dinner a cup and a half of that. and I'm still working on the rest of my water!!

I dont think I will be back on again tonight but Good work ladies from reading everything....  

WELCOME BEE!!!


----------



## AlaskaMOM

Bee said:
			
		

> I cant exercise much due to him not wanting me to twist and such.  So, I was wondering if I can join you all... but, you will all be done way before me.
> My doctor did give me some diet pills.. I just havent taken any yet.. frankly, I am bored and eating is all I really do..
> 
> Hope you accept me..
> 
> I promise I will work on the boo hoo of it all.. I really do have a sense of humor.... HONEST!!!



The more the merrier!!! Welcome Bee!

As for us being done way before you, I surely won't.  I've been a heavy girl since I was about 12 or 13 and I don't think 1 snippet of time will change that without me constanly working on "it".  I may get to my goal weight before you get to yours, but I will still need to watch how I live my life.  And this board (the whole WISH BOARD) is excellent to keep a person grounded in healthy choices.

Are you bored because you're not allowed much movement or because you have given up finding things to do?  I bet with all the smart creative and caring women on this thread we may be able to help you with the boredom.
I LOVE to READ (go figure why I'm a librarian!) So I have a number of books I could reccomend.  I absolutely love Janet Evanovich, she writes those books where you'll find yourself laughing outloud while reading.  (not all Evanovich books are equal though, none of her romancy type ones are as good as her Stephanie Plum series).  Also if you haven't read it yet the DaVinci Code, A book that is very difficult to put down.  And the Tim LaHaye "Left Behind" series books.  They are an easy read and man are they compelling.  Also the Joanne Fluke mystery books (Hannah Swenson Mysteries)  These are very good, though they do feature lots of talk about cooking, The main character owns a cookie shop (Lucky Duck!).  And 1 last reccomendation, It may seem silly to you but if you never read tham as a kid, they are awesome books, the CS Lewis books; starting with Magicians Nephew (it was a prequel written after Lewis finished all the others) (unless you're a purist and then you should read "the Lion, the Withch and the Wardrobe)

I bet there's some others out there that can suggest some things to keep you from being to bored, that you are able to do with little movement to your back.

Sorry I get a lot long winded when I start talking about books!


----------



## honeymo78

Welcome BEE and everyone else who joined recently.  The more the merrier IMO.  

So I wasn't a slug when I got home.  Even though I felt a little funny  from the train ride (did the fumes get in?), I got my butt on the treadmill for almost 20 min and finished up one of the books I was reading (sometimes I have a few going at once).

The pizza was yummy and I stayed away from the breadsticks.  I'm definitely under 1800 today, maybe even under 1600.

Gonna watch some tv and play some poppit on the computer.  I'll check back in later.


----------



## UtahMama

Yay! I'm back from the local High School presentation of Beauty and the Beast. I was SOOOO good! 

I went with Spongie to a candle sniffing party/open house and spent wayyy too much again. I resisted the hostess's homemade chocolate chip cookies and brownies...    I deserve 3 banana-boogies!

Hey Stephanie~lawyer girl! Cute pics! Your yo-yo history sound like mine! I've never had this level of support, though! Welcome!

Disneyland Mama- Welcome Homey!!!! 

Pooh Bear77- You are strong for only eating the fries and cake! Think of the damage you could have done!  Thanks for cracking us up with your confessional...like WE'D judge you!!!! 

Alaskamom!!! HOLY Smokes! YOU ROCK!!!!  50 pounds gone forever! I do believe you need a new ribbon! Congratulations! I am in awe!!!!!        

Bee- WELCOME!!! Just as soon as you pass our rigorous initiation, you'll be IN! Just kidding! WELCOME!!!!



I did cheat once today, I zombie-licked the mac'n'cheese spoon of Norah's. Wasn't even good  

Got my camera back and DH took some before pics of me! (I still have to take Halloween costume pics. of my kids!)Let's see, 






and a pic of my wreath I made and my cool new glasses...






We took lots and in all angles. YUCK!!!!!


I'll check back later after I work on my lesson for church tomarrow!


----------



## eeyore45

OK someone pick my jaw up off the floor... UTM you are HOT!  no... I mean   never mind!!   

Those pics of you rock - thanks for sharing!!  The look in your eye - you truly sparkle!!! So vivacious!!  I cannot believe the pepsi pic in your siggy is you - that pepsi pic, you look funny sneaky, but the pic you posted - - - waaaay better - love that hair style on you!! 

*Bee*  The hardest step you have to take, is the first step.  As you may find out, I'm all about confessions, but its the change that is hard for me.  If I can help you, let me know!!  Gosh all you brave people makes me want to lay my cards on the line!!!

OWN the number.  OK <takes deep breath>  I start this journey at 220# (and I have it on good authority the scale was wrong, registering a start weight at 1 0r 2 not zero!) and at a size 20, pushing 22 in some areas...  

That was then.  This is now.  

What do you want?  What are you DOING???  Do they match?  

Is what you are doing, getting you to what you want?  Only you can decide.  I cant control your behavior, I can only control my behavior.  

Right now, this journey.  I am focused on my mind.  My mind is so powerful, I almost believed all the lies I told myself.  So I am determined to work on that mind muscle.  I refute the negative talk, I refute the "it wont hurt this bite"  

Look to anything grown from the ground as healthy.  Make healthy choices.

and most of all - Baby steps.  Do NOT project to next month, next year, 100#'s - just work on today.  This hour, this minute.

Dont focus on "cant" work on "can".  and do what you "CAN"...

"I CAN"

(and grab Minnie Mouse and get those HUGS!!)


----------



## eeyore45

Quick grab a kleenex... go potty -

this one may make you laugh so hard, you may need that break!!   

So I thought, what "can" Bee do?  Didnt I hear of something called Sit and Be fit? or something, so I google... http://www.cherylmillerville.com/sit.htm

Tell me, (as my dh and i have been in *******) is it just me???   or is it suggesting some _other_ activity?   

*JILL*         You are an inspiration!!  Thank you so much for sharing!!   

(ok, you saw the post!!  YOU saw that "everybody dance"  GET UP turn around, MOVE MOVE MOVE!!)  

make it fun!!!


----------



## honeymo78

UMA - I love your new hair color!  It is very similar to the shade I'd like to get - if only I could decide between that and blonde highlights.  The wreath is awesome btw.  And you're a local tv personality?  What do you do?  From what I've seen here you definitely have the personality  

Jill - omg 50lbs that is so amazing.  what an inspiration for us all.  Now go grap that new clippee!


----------



## pumba

and.......picking ones self up off the floor when we fall.....I fell......I ate a donut and I thought I wouldnt but I did......oy oy oy......I know that I went over my 45 carbs for supper and that was on it......I ate it and there it is gone and I will not see it again.....I cant say I promise but I will TRY......
Welcome to the newbies....always great to see someone else helping us all stay healthy......if it is thru exercise, eating properly or just good thoughts.....we all need this......and each other......
I am a diabetic but not overweight......I try to keep myself on goal but some days it is hard......I was hungry today ......that is the story and I am sticking to it....
have a good weekend everyone


----------



## eeyore45

the things I want to type, but am preventing myself...


----------



## UtahMama

honeymo78 said:
			
		

> UMA - I love your new hair color!  It is very similar to the shade I'd like to get - if only I could decide between that and blonde highlights.  The wreath is awesome btw.  And you're a local tv personality?  What do you do?  From what I've seen here you definitely have the personality
> 
> Jill - omg 50lbs that is so amazing.  what an inspiration for us all.  Now go grap that new clippee!


Thanks! No, I was kidding on the local TV Personality bit. You are the first one to ask! I would LOVE to be though. 

I go dark for fall and winter. The "flavor" of the month is reddish brownish. (level 4/5)

I go multi low-lights and high-lights for spring and summer.


----------



## UtahMama

pumba said:
			
		

> and.......picking ones self up off the floor when we fall.....I fell......I ate a donut and I thought I wouldnt but I did......oy oy oy......I know that I went over my 45 carbs for supper and that was on it......I ate it and there it is gone and I will not see it again.....I cant say I promise but I will TRY......
> Welcome to the newbies....always great to see someone else helping us all stay healthy......if it is thru exercise, eating properly or just good thoughts.....we all need this......and each other......
> I am a diabetic but not overweight......I try to keep myself on goal but some days it is hard......I was hungry today ......that is the story and I am sticking to it....
> have a good weekend everyone


Describe (slowly) each and every bite of that dough nut. Spare us NO detail. I want to "taste" it with words! (PLEASE say it was stale and grea-zy and NOT worth it!)


----------



## TwinkieMama

Bee- Welcome!  The more the merrier (or is it misery loves company.... just kidding!)  As others have said: we are all about laughing off the pounds as we share our triumphs and tribulations along this very HARD journey called breaking bad habits and making good habits



			
				Aeriescracksmeup! said:
			
		

> my allotted snack credits for today



  I am totallly  going to copy that!  It will make me feel like I am on the dining plan!


Eeyore/Sandy:  please keep posting!!! You say so much that encourages me!

 Utah! You are sooooooo cute!  I love your hair and glasses and wardrobe and most of all YOU.  

Today has been hard too but I ROCKED!  Part of my problem is that I had a good week last week... it is almost easier for me when I hate my weight every minute of every day... when I lose a few lbs and my clothes are  a little loser then it is easier to slip into the LIES (I deserve this.... This won't count etc etc)

Ok here is a question for the group: do you have a weight/size when people start to notice?  I know for me no one has noticed or will notice my 5 lb loss however when I lose the next 5-6 lbs everyone will notice.... something is "magic" about certain numbers?


----------



## Minnie_Moo

ITA with Twinkie.  Eeyore/Sandy's posts are very motivating!

UtaHOTmama with the red hair!  Smokin'!!!  Awesome Autumn decorations too.


----------



## AlaskaMOM

TwinkieMama said:
			
		

> Ok here is a question for the group: do you have a weight/size when people start to notice?  I know for me no one has noticed or will notice my 5 lb loss however when I lose the next 5-6 lbs everyone will notice.... something is "magic" about certain numbers?



Actually I don't think you can get an accurate take on that.  How many people notice, but don't say anything for fear of making a faux pas?  And I don't think MEN notice a blasted thing!!  Well except if you're standing in front of the TV when a game is on.


----------



## dismom9761

Hi everyone!  I had a few minutes to try to catch up and everyone is doing so well.  I didn't have a chance to post my weight loss on Friday but there wasn't much to say.I didn't loose or gain-still 155 pounds.I didn't start until Wednesday so this week will be better.Today we went to my Inlaws for our Thanksgiving meal and it was SOO good but I stuck to SMALL portions of the bad stuff and ate the veggies.Baby steps......


----------



## Poohbear77

Wow! It is hard to catch up on this thing  

Jill- 50 pounds, Girl you totally rock  My 6 year old son weighs 55 pounds so thats like one whole 6 yr. old Woo hoo!!!

Stephanie-  

Bee-    Were with you girl through"thick and thin"!!

Umama- You are hot!!  I Love Love Love the hair!! Hey off topic... I am having the hardest trouble covering my grey(only 31, but grey since early 20's). I have used every over the counter color there is(i'm too cheap to go to a salon) Any suggestions???

Ok so, i made it through another night at the bakery with no sampling  . That's a plus right!!  Also, to make up for my Mc D's affair I only ate a 1/2 turkey on whole wheat sandwich with a huge salad and only a little fat free ranch for din din. So hopefully I evened out  

As promised here is a picture of me(neck up). Of course i can't find any digitals of me full body(wonder why  ), but I will have the kids take one tomorrow(they'll love that )


----------



## UtahMama

AH Ha-Ha ha!!!! On the alloted snack credits for the day! I missed that the first run through! I've been a busy mama today and I finally able to sit and play and ya all are probably asleep.

I've spent a goody amount of time doing my 45 min. long lesson tomarrow (My turn to teach Young Women- aged 12-17) On the PERFECT topic, "The Courage to Try". Of course I am obligated to discuss Esther and Gideon...but when I "share" about my "courage" to make my body healthy by losing my extra weight by sensible dieting and excercise, I am gonna share about US!!! Hope you dont mind! I'll keep you anonomous, dont worry! 

Pulling from my personal life to add to my lesson just thrills me! I'll teach from my heart.  

My treat is Starburst candy, because Ester means "star". You can be a shining star through her example. Yikes! I have to individually cello-bag and ribbon 15 bags of starburst! and attach my Esther quote.

I'll wake up early to work on that.


Good Night!


----------



## Poohbear77

Hey girl   I'm still here.

That is a great idea about the starbursts! See now I am not crafty, and would never think of that. Way to go 

Ok now I am goin to bed  

night,night!


----------



## Bee

Thank you everyone for being so nice to me.  I have been reading a lot lately.. it has just been many trip reports though.  I am totally addicted.. and I am also a little addicted (okay a lot addicted  ) to the new tv schedule.  

I even watch biggest loser..sometimes with an ice cream sandwich  .

Ok, so the doctor wants me to walk, a lot!  But, I live in Omaha and the fall has finally started to cool off to make way for old man winter.. It is just a matter of me getting in the car.. driving to the mall and walking.. Hey, I could even reward myself daily with a stop by the Disney Store   .  Just to look though..

Several of you I feel I knew already.. so, it is so nice to talk to you.

Just to see that I have a sense of humor.. and if you are bored and want to get to know me a little better.. I have a trip report also.. from last year.

Ok, so I am in... may be a few days before I eat a lot better, but I will get ready  .

Oh, and I quit smoking cold turkey on August 4th, 2006 after 20 years of smoking.. so I do have willpower


----------



## BONITATIME

> Ok here is a question for the group: do you have a weight/size when people start to notice? I know for me no one has noticed or will notice my 5 lb loss however when I lose the next 5-6 lbs everyone will notice.... something is "magic" about certain numbers?



I am only small so i only need to loose 7/8 pounds for people to notice. This is a big booster when they comment and really helps me to stay ontrack.

That said I was weak yesterday. DH bought home some Austrian sausages and I couldn't rresist. Still I only ate a little it could have been worse.   

Today I will be good all day and that will compensate.


----------



## lexmelinda

Good morning? Hopefully for you guys anyway. The stomach virus has claimed its third victim.....me. I've been up most of the night but will check back in when I think I can handle the mention of food again. Prayer and pixie dust requested. Have a fab Sunday.


----------



## monymony3471

: 

Here's to a speedy recovery melinda.



			
				lexmelinda said:
			
		

> Good morning? Hopefully for you guys anyway. The stomach virus has claimed its third victim.....me. I've been up most of the night but will check back in when I think I can handle the mention of food again. Prayer and pixie dust requested. Have a fab Sunday.


----------



## Bee

Lexmelinda,

I hope you get well soon... I always look at the stomach virus as a great diet booster.  .

I guess that is making lemonade out of lemons   

Hope you feel well soon.


----------



## monymony3471

Forgive me fastpassers for I have sinned.  Who brought up that darn taco bell anyway?  It was just a burrito as opposed to what DH ate.    It was 12:30 at night.  Oh the horror.

I missed posting about my day yesterday, DH and I had bowling night, and I got side tracked.  

To sum it up I ate good (except for the sin), drank good, exercised good.

Today I rest.  I got in 5 exercise days for the week, so I am happy.

Someone mentioned making lemonade out of lemons, since starting this I have had so much issues with going to the bathroom.  Hope the burrito helps    Sorry if TMI.

Bee 

Weekends are hard, they throw you out of your weekly routine, but it really sounds for the most part we all did better than if we weren't here.

Utahmama: that color is very flattering on you.  Thanks for sharing your pic.  I guess soon, I get the courage to post one of all of me.


----------



## pixie dust 112

Hi everone.  I know I haven't checked in in a few days ...but Friday was discouraging.  My scale didn't change at all when I stepped on it on Friday.  I had started on Monday and Friday the little scale needle was in the same sapot.  I decided I'd stick with my counting calories methos and wait til this morning, so I will have given it a week.  Just got off the scale and lost 2 lbs!!     Made me so happy and it is so encouraging.  I'll stick with it now. Thursday is going to be a tough one!  But we'll all get through it.  I won't kid myself and say that I won't exceed my calorie count, but I'll try to eat the healthier choices first and hopr to be too full to have too much of the absolutely yummy bad stuff!  

Even when I didn't post I've been checking all of your posts!  Everyone is doing greast and your terrific attitudes helped me keep on it when the scale didn't!

Welcome to all you new folks.

Bee ~ even if you have more to lose than some of us, doesn't mean you'll be left behind (altho we'll try to leave our behinds behind!) I suspect we'll always have new people joining.  There are always people who need to get healthier - aren't we the living proof.  UM  started this a little over a week ago and look how many of us joined already.  Even after we've lost all we need to I suspect we'll still be on here supporting one another because it may be tough to keep healthy once we ghet to where we want to be.

You might want to do what I'm doing.  I have lots to lose.  So I'm starting with a small goal of 20lbs.  After I hit that goal I'll make a new goal.  Just seems more manageable and less daunting to me!  

Thanks everybody for keeping us all going!


----------



## eeyore45

*Melinda* great oogily googily!!  Feel better girl... hot tea, toast - you stay on that "BRAT" diet for 24 hours ya hear?  (brat = banana rice apple toast? are your only choices for 24 hours, stick with tea and toast tho!   and water of course!!

DO NOT Watch Sunday Morning on CBS today!!  Its all about food!!   Shula's restaurant, (well famous people right now!!)  It started with the apron, loved that.. but you can only watch so many clips on food and not want some!!! 

*utahmom* That's my favorite age to teach!!  LOVE   your lesson plans!!! Today is dd first communion - well we're Lutheran and our church has seen too much change at the helm, so 3 pastors ago he encouraged us to allow children to "come to the table of the Lord", and she is one that was born to affirm my faith in God! (as was all my children, I truly am blessed with the gifts of God!! and feel grateful that 3 of those gifts are my children that got to stay with us!!)  (and someday I'll have to tell you how God 'delivered' my dd!! *G)

and last night was HORRENDOUS!!  That child refused to sleep!! REFUSED... she cannot abide us falling asleep before her, so since dh is camping... every 20 min she'd come in the room and cry "I cant sleep"  I gave up at 3 am and threw a sleeping bag on the floor (remember my waterbed had a leak - so 24 hours to seal the patch!!) I was on the couch...   4:15AM she finally fell asleep.  

And at 8AM SHE'S AWAKE AGAIN!!! 

God grant me serinity!!


----------



## TwinkieMama

Quick post:

Pixie: Congrats on the loss and more congrats for sticking to the plan even when you were discouraged.

Melinda!!! Feel better soon! I know how hard it is to take care of everyone when you are sick yourself.   I have been there done that.... (we always seem to get sick when we have company!)


Bee:       Major accomplishment with quitting smoking!!!!     If you can do that you can do anything!


 about "men" noticing anything (except for you DISUNC  )  when I said everyone I meant my girlfriends of course!  I hear what you say about not wanting to offend but "hey you look wonderful" and "you look thin, are you doing anything?"  are rarely offensive to me!  I have just noticed that I can lose 7 lbs and no one will say anything and then when I lose the 8th all of the sudden everyone starts noticing... 


Good job to all the Peeps checking in!  Thinking about all the Peeps not checking in!

Stay strong this week!!!


----------



## dismom9761

Good morning everyone!  

Melinda,I hope you feel better fast.We had the stomach virus here not too long ago and I know how miserable it is.

Pixie Dust 112,I was also discouraged on Friday by a lack of weight loss but you made me feel better.I am not going to weigh today but Wednesday will be a week and I hope to see a loss.

Breakfast-cereal and skim milk(160 cal)
  I will make good choices today.......WWPD!


----------



## eeyore45

OMG   

I just got on the scale (aries, we've got to stop getting on this scale so often!!)

and....

I stared.

and stared..... 

it says I lost another 5#!  

You do know what that means?  The truly scary part?  REALITY!!  There is no way that you can lose 5# every week.  Its what *MY* mind wants. and when it doesnt happen, I get discouraged and quit!! 

BUT I CAN FIT IN MY BLACK PANTS!!   

and someone asked when or what number do people notice - for me, never until I loose 20#'s - I'm tall, and the weight is securely wrapped around my middle.. (and under my chin, and on my ****s!!   ) so the first 10 - 15#'s are  never noticed.  

Y'all have to be the difference.  Please, dont let me go!  Please, keep talking to me, (lol, even if you are just "figments of my imagination")


----------



## dismom9761

eeyore45 said:
			
		

> OMG
> 
> I just got on the scale (aries, we've got to stop getting on this scale so often!!)
> 
> and....
> 
> I stared.
> 
> and stared.....
> 
> it says I lost another 5#!
> 
> You do know what that means?  The truly scary part?  REALITY!!  There is no way that you can lose 5# every week.  Its what *MY* mind wants. and when it doesnt happen, I get discouraged and quit!!
> 
> BUT I CAN FIT IN MY BLACK PANTS!!
> 
> and someone asked when or what number do people notice - for me, never until I loose 20#'s - I'm tall, and the weight is securely wrapped around my middle.. (and under my chin, and on my ****s!!   ) so the first 10 - 15#'s are  never noticed.
> 
> Y'all have to be the difference.  Please, dont let me go!  Please, keep talking to me, (lol, even if you are just "figments of my imagination")



AWESOME!!  People don't notice until I have lost about 10 lbs.I think I lose from my ears and chin first.


----------



## UtahMama

Bee-Maybe just walk in place if that's all you can do! Anything is better than nothing. We know YOU CAN DO IT!!!! Be like Esther in my lesson and just do it. I promise I'm not nagging (really! I hope it doesn't sound that way) but think of the Disney Store at the mall! I have found these other WISHers voices have gotten into my head and helped me do the stuff I DONT want to do! NOW, I'm liking water and exersice! We wont give up on you!

Sandy! Another 5#!!!! WOW! Holy Skinny-Minnie!!! Your doing something right! Great JOB!

Twinkie- Purell before DISing so we all dont get pinkeye...LOL!!!!

dismom- I'm keeping WWPD in my head too!

Bonita- You can do it!!! Woooo Hoooo!  Make great choices today!

Pixie Dust- 2 # is great sister! 

Melinda? are you feeling better? I'm anxious to see if the stomach virus was "helpful" for ya! (how twisted is that?!)

Pooh bear- I LOVE your picture! You look like a warm person who gives good hugs. What a pretty girl you are!


Everyone- Have a Beautiful day!!! I'll check back after church. I still have to load CANDY into my bags, and needed a little strength before I'm tempted to cheat!


----------



## Bee

Wow 5 #'s congrats.

Thanks for the words of encouragement.  Havent really started yet.. but your words will help me.

Yea, I am sick.. I do think of a stomach virus as a jump start... that is awful isnt it... Melinda you might be able to drop a pound or two.  

Thanks ALL!!!!


----------



## honeymo78

Happy Sunday everyone.  Since I just joined Im still weighing on Sunday.  Ill try and switch to Friday next week but might not see a loss until the week after.  Im down 1# this week    Now Im so glad I walked last night.  I got 3 days of exercise in this week but each day was only about 20min (better than nothing right).  

Pixie  2# is great!  And your plan for turkey day sounds great.  Im going to try and fill up on the veggies so I wont be hungry for dessert, well maybe just a little bite.

Monica  At least you only got one thing from taco bell.  5 days of exercise is amazing.  Keep up the good work

Melinda  hope you feel better soon.  Make sure to get plenty of rest.

Pooh  thanks for sharing your pic, its great to put a face to the name

UMA  I hope your lesson went well today, you really were prepared and the starburst idea was pure genius.

Sandy  5#, you rock.  I bet it feels great to fit into those pants.  I hope dds first communion goes well.

Amy  Im sure the scale will show some movement next week, and if not I bet youll notice your clothes fitting better.  Sometimes I just takes some time for the scale to move even though youre losing fat.

Bee  I cant believe you quit cold turkey.  You definitely have the willpower to lose weight.

Nikki  Good job not going overboard with the sausages.  


DH is making steak and mashed potatos for dinner tonight so Im trying not to eat too much during the day.  So far Ive had a multigrain bagel and a tomato soup at hand.  Hopefully that will keep me happy until I leave work at 3:30.  If not Ive got a couple packages of saltines Ill snack on so at least it will be lo cal.  Im planning on a quick 15min walk around 2.  Then tomorrow and wed will be my half hour walk days since DH has to work late.  Maybe Ill even get some laundry done those nights too.  Have I mentioned that I hate doing laundry.  But my hamper is full so that means at least 2 loads of my stuff needs to get done and dhs needs to go back upstairs before he starts freaking out about not being able to find clean underwear.  And something tells me his work shirts need to be washed as well.


----------



## aries1980

eeyore45 said:
			
		

> OMG
> 
> I just got on the scale (aries, we've got to stop getting on this scale so often!!)
> 
> and....
> 
> I stared.
> 
> and stared.....
> 
> it says I lost another 5#!
> 
> You do know what that means?  The truly scary part?  REALITY!!  There is no way that you can lose 5# every week.  Its what *MY* mind wants. and when it doesnt happen, I get discouraged and quit!!
> 
> BUT I CAN FIT IN MY BLACK PANTS!!
> 
> and someone asked when or what number do people notice - for me, never until I loose 20#'s - I'm tall, and the weight is securely wrapped around my middle.. (and under my chin, and on my ****s!!   ) so the first 10 - 15#'s are  never noticed.
> 
> Y'all have to be the difference.  Please, dont let me go!  Please, keep talking to me, (lol, even if you are just "figments of my imagination")




Way to go... I know I feel the same exact way with the demon scale  
Can't wait till friday


----------



## aries1980

Happy sunday Everyone!!!  I had the rest of my calories last night in wine 3 glasses.  Slept in late today so my day has been shifted.  i had corn chowder and aspargus as my first meal.  Will let you know the rest later working on the water.

Everyone congrats on our first week and lets keep up the spirit and the drive into this second one.


----------



## Poohbear77

Hope everyone is having blessed morning  

Pixie and Sandy- Great job with the weight loss, I am so proud of you.

Melinda- BIG  ! Hope you are feeling better soon. Make sure that you weigh yourself immediately following sickness and let us know how the   diet works.   

UM-   here is a hug for you. Now I think I give great hugs, but my kids sound like Lilo " _You're hugging me to death_" Hope everything went great today!!! 
I am sending you a subliminal message...stay away from the starbursts...stay away from the starbursts...  

aries- Corn chowder=yummy

Edit- forgot to give update on food intake- 
Breakfast- 1 egg sunny side up on 1 piece of dry wheat bread. 2 cups of coffee with Fat Free French Vanilla International Delight(sorry- can't give it up)
 _The moment I wake up, i look at my smiley face cup, and say a little prayer for youuuuu_   I just love that commercial!!

Lunch- tomato soup on the go


----------



## honeymo78

Another update for today before I leave work.  I took my 15min walk and didn't wear my coat so I'd keep up a faster pace since I'd be slightly chilly in just my sweatshirt.  I think it worked.  My legs definitely felt a bit rubbery when I was done.  

I did have a snack this afternoon.  I was a bit hungry from the walk and I know dinner is still several hours away.  I found a peach fruit cup amongst the crap on my desk and ate that (about 100 cals).  Looking over my food for the week (thanks fitday) I realized that I don't eat much fruit at all.  Veggies are pretty good due to the chinese food and veggie subs I usually eat for lunch.  But fruit is often left out and not because I don't like it.  I'm thinking of switching the cream cheese I usually have on my bagels to a low sugar fruit preserves - like apricot or strawberry.  Its better for me than my cream cheese and I'm sneaking in that fruit almost everyday.  I also need to bring more fruit cups and applesauce cups to work with me so that I can eat one for a snack in the afternoon.  I'd rather go over my planned calories by 100 but get an extra serving of fruit in than not eat that 100 and have no fruit.  Does that make sense?  Okay I'm outta here.  I'll stop in again later once I'm home.


----------



## eeyore45

honey, I LOVE your tag!!    

I really should get the correct info on our protein before exercise, there is a science behind that!!  

Do get the fruit in, do get the veggies in - I know cream cheese is a protein, and the bagel is a carb - so I would think you should buy some apples, and have a medium apple!!  Have you seen the convenience section of the grocery store?  You can get tubs of pre cut apples - my favorite fruit cup is the ruby red grapefruit, somewhere there is a study suggesting the acid in grapefruit is helpful to dieters - mind you I live on reading things, grasping for the "easy" way out... so dont take it literal, just trying to help!!

Anyone else planning Thanksgiving menus???  Turkey - check.   Cranberries - check.  Green Beans - check.  Aspargus - check.  

That's it.  I'm debating, researching, changing my mind continuously!!   

For the green beans, cook them as to leave them still crunchy, toss them in a pan with some chopped hazelnuts (filberts) yum... For the aspargus, I microwave mine, again, keeping them at the crunchy level, pour some Balsamic Vinegar and seseme seeds!!!  (no extra butter needed!!)  I also cook green beans the same way as the aspargus, just pop them in the microwave (I never follow a recipe) and when they are still crunchy just top with Balsamic vinegar -


----------



## monymony3471

Ok, here are my tips:

You do need healthy fat in your diet.  Is there such a thing you ask?  Yes.  Extra virgin olive oil is one of the best followed by canola oil.  Can I back that statement up?  http://goodfats.pamrotella.com/ 

That website is a very good read.  I'm not pro anything, I just found some good info there.  I use EVOlive Oil when cooking, I use it in my salad dressings I make.   

Someone posted about flaxseed oil, *Lexy*?  What's the best way to buy that.  What form do you use?

Ok, here's my highlight of the day.  I know I said I would rest, but the exercise is in my blood.  My thoughts processes have been different.  This phrase won't get out of my head, "Our bodies weren't created for a sedentary life." I did exercise.  I was on that treadmill for an hour today.  That's big for me.

I walked 4 miles.  580 calories gone, 180 fat cals gone!  That really felt good.  I was listening to my Ipod and a great group of songs came on and I just didn't want to stop.  That was the WWPD working.  Or guilt from the burrito?

We had a late breakfast.  Steak and eggs.
I just had a snack earlier, cheese and turkey rolled up
and dinner will be chicken over a salad.

I drank lots of water today.  Nothing else.  Maybe I'll have some crystal lite later as a treat.

Have a great night everyone!


----------



## UtahMama

I'm HoOoOome! Church was lovely. My lesson was fabulous. It was an easy topic, "The Courage to Try",so I shouldn't get cocky!

I have an enormous task ahead of me. Thanksgiving Dinner.

I HAVE to plan ahead. I have to imagine my plate. It has white meat, green beans, yams (that'll be my slight endulgence) and green salad. No stuffing, mashed potatoes swimming in butter and gravy, no roll with butter, no corn, no rice pilaf, no sugared pie!!!! NO NO No NO! 

I really dont WANT that stuff. I will make great choices IF I plan ahead, and have plenty of safe food. I'm NOT going to just have a little taste of this and that because that'll sabotage my success and it WONT be worth it! My safe alternatives (food)  and the loving company of my (majorly disfunctional extended) family is allllll the Thanksgiving I need.

Christmas will be slightly harder. Because my early GUNG HO attitude will be more relaxed. More easy to reward myself or feel entitled!

Plan Ahead! Plan for holidays!


----------



## AlaskaMOM

Good Afternoon!

Pixie dust- 2 pounds is awesome, keep up the good work!

Melinda- hope you feel better soon  

Bee- seeing a parent who has tried to quit smoking for more years that I can count, I KNOW that you have the willpower and drive to accomplish anything!!!!  and as you know it won't be easy (But it's worth so much more if you worked for it) so stick with us and we'll all shed some unhealthy ways!!

dismom9761 don't feel discouraged.  Our bodies all react to things differently: holding on to water, the gaining of muscle (heavier than fat) and the losing of fat.  So just keep up with your plan, and it'll all catch up in the end.

OK Sandy- 5 pounds YOU GO GIRL!!!! That is awesome, and sometimes the best thing to keep us motivated! Congrats!  

UM great photos!!! I agree with those that said you should be a news caster, you totally look like you could be out there interviewing people!  Lots of    for you and your bag of candy!

honeymo78 You're doing so awesome!!! squeezing in snippets of time for helping yourself!! WTG!! I totally agree with eeyore (Sandy) and think adding a piece of fruit would be a better way than fruit spread.  Low fat cream cheese isn't bad for you, unless of course you use the entire package for a serving.  And the laundry thing, well it's most women's never-ending chore, more dirty clothes seem to come out of hiding just as you think you're all caught up.  I feel your pain!  

Aries - 3 glasses of wine, I'm sure it is a very happy Sunday indeed    Really if you've got the room in your plan for your treat, then totally enjoy, no guilt!! Your lunch sounds yummy!  I miss corn  

Poohbear77 here's a hug for you too   Keep givin them squeeze the life outta ya hugs, they're so worth it! Don't let those kiddoes tell you any different!  Good job on keeping track of your food!

Sandy about Thanksgiving, I have thought so much about it I would love for it to just go away.  But my DD17 would hate that She absolutely loves Thanksgiving, she's always been a big eater.  And she's only 130 pounds (5'5") I do tell her it'll catch up to her one day (especially when she has kids - hopefully not for like 10-20 years)  But I altered my menu to reduce the carbs a lot, but still have all the favorites.
Here's my menu:
Turkey with fresh herbs and lemon (cooked inside to give great flavor!)
Yukon gold potatoes, mashed with sauted chopped onion and lowfat buttermilk (this will be a very small serving for me, and the first time I've had a potato sinc July)
Stuffing made with whole grain bread croutons, lots of onion, celery and chicken stock. I might also make a small batch of cornbread to mix in, I haven't quite decided
NO ROLLS!!! (they will be missed R.I.P.)
Homemade cranberry sauce sugar free made with a little OJ and orange rind
steamed asparagus with a balsamic vinegrette
broccoli and cauliflower with a low fat chees sauce
Roasted sweet potatoes with olive oil and fresh herbs (gave up the marshmellows, but this way is sooo good)
gravy (made from a packet, not to many calories, or carbs. and way less mess than doing it the old-fashioned way!)
and for dessert: 
a sugarfree pumpkin cheesecake (really good with SF coolwhip and sprinkle of cinnamon)
and for the kids so they don't feel deprived individual cherry pies (only making enough for them - NO LEFTOVERS)

Hopefully I'll be filling up on the veggies and the white turkey I'll only have room for just a taste of the stuffing, and potatoes (mashed and sweet)

Have an awesome day everyone!


----------



## eeyore45

UTM - BORG!!!  We're you in my head??!!  Seriously, I went walking/shopping in a lovely area today - and my lecture (to myself!!   ) was on "entitlement".  I know one of the reasons I fail so often at getting healthier, loosing weight is my obscene sense of entitlement!!  Like, its Friday, and payday "I'm entitled to the fast food lunch"... It's Friday, I'm entitled to pizza... or for today... ITS BEARS DAY - I'm entitled to beer and NACHOS!! 

so I was working on that great muscle my brain, to re examine the whys of my entitlement, to face them head on... I've got lots of negative talk running around my brain... my sense of value in the family (not earning enough money) , in the Scouting community (they pick dh, and not me) and esp in the workforce (why cant I get that elusive full time job?  So my self image has been plummeting while my weight has been soaring.

So bit by bit, layer by layer in order to succeed, I must face reality, accept who I am... and to embrace my faith.  I know without a doubt God has a plan for me... I'm just hoping He's not making me learn the 'hard' way!! *grin...


----------



## eeyore45

*Jill* Thanks for sharing your Thanksgiving Plan...

I've been running through and through - debating, deciding... changing... 

I also LOVE   the turkey with the lemons and herbs - I slice my lemons thin, and then pull the skin from the meat and insert lemon slices - it sure makes for a purty bird - and the lemon flavor is AWESOME!!  I stuff mine with the leftover lemon and fresh Rosemary, thyme... and parsley - it makes a big difference!!  Not sure whether we'll grill  it or try and make our oven work!!

Today on the PBS station they ran a program telling you to make ahead your sides, your mashed potatoes, sweet potatoes, Stuffing (must have Cornbread!!) gravy, (I make mine homemade from chicken broth- and flour, a lil thick , and then at the end stir in the turkey juices!!) and then heat it in the oven - the recipe for the sweet potatoes is the one I use anyway!!

I'm really not a plate hog, or nibbler on Thanksgiving -Christmas, that's a different story ... its the appetizers that kill me!!

The potatoes are not health friendly, but I rarely eat more than a tablespoon, I just dont like mashed potatoes!!   I do love my bread - so like you Jill, its gone - not even going to have them, I can eat a dozen in one sitting!! (and not even realize it mind you!!)


----------



## aries1980

Hey everyone. I did alot of walking in the park again usually routine and then did some laps around walmart.


So thanksgiving ideas Heres one

Asparagus- roasted on an oven sheet under the brolier with a little lemon juice and then spray it with cooking spray... Calorie count super low....


also if your a mashed potato fan and cant have that much white pototo how about dare I say:  "Mashed Cauliflower"

you can even mix the a litte of the cauliflower with potatoe so your cutting down on the potato if you cant cut it commpletely..

also Butter buds or Molly McButter are awesome for this because there is no fat like real butter butter has all the butter taste..


Ok be back later


----------



## monymony3471

Jill:  You have some wonderful Ideas about your Thanksgiving Plans.  Sounds like you are the experienced one and thanks for sharing your wisdom.  I'm sure alot of ladies here will use some of your plans.

Fortunately for me, we'll be missing Thanksgiving dinner.  I know that sounds crazy, but we are staying near the airport for our early departure flight the next morning.  I can hardly wait.  That's only 4 days away.

aries1980: I like the cauliflower too.  Good job on the walking

eeyore45:  It's amazing how easy it is for us to talk our selves into indulging, but why is it so hard to talk ourselves into abstinence.  I'm been known to way all the reasons why something is bad for me, and the first reason I can come up with to why it's ok to have something, I give in.  Hmmmmm.

honeymo78:  The first thing I thought of was fresh fruit too.  Less refined sugar.  Just natural ones.  The good ones.  Plus fiber!

Utahmama:  Glad your lessons went well.  

Everyone thanks for posting and sharing your journey.  I really appreciate it.  Here's to a great week.  Keep on Keepin' on!


----------



## Bee

Be careful with the grapefruit, it is very good for you to help you lose weight, but, if you are on medicine it can affect how the medicine works.

Just a friendly warning.

LY/MI

Bee


----------



## pixie dust 112

Bee said:
			
		

> Be careful with the grapefruit, it is very good for you to help you lose weight, but, if you are on medicine it can affect how the medicine works.
> 
> Just a friendly warning.
> 
> LY/MI
> 
> Bee



Hi Bee!  Have you decided to officially go for it?  Or maybe more appropriately are you ready to get rid of it?  I'm very impressed that you quit smoking....now that shows you can do anything!  I'm fortunate in that I never smoked so don't have first hand experience giving that up, but I've never heard anyone say it's easy.  So now you've successfully tackeled one health obstacle...so on to the next!


----------



## UtahMama

Got "everything" pizza for dinner!!!! I added broccoli and some more cheese and did NOT touch the crust....I'm NOT about to un-do some of the good I've done! Isn't that a hoot? Man, I hope I'm still this "good" as the weeks progress! 

Can you believe how HOT this thread is???


----------



## Disneyland_Mama

I seriously want dessert!  I'm dying for a yoo-hoo or a c.c cookie.... or even a ..... shhhh.. Cinnabon!

Today was tough, no, wait .... today was really tough, being my first day and all.  I ate my usual "diet" breakie, lunch and for dinner made spaghetti and meatballs and a salad.  Do you know how many calories in a meatball???  Good Lord... definantly not worth it!  Filled my dish with mostly salad with a small pasta serving.  

Unlike most of you, I will only weigh in 1x per week.  Otherwise, I'll go insane!   

I hope everyone had a better day.  

I'm posting a great recipe for a Spinach/Feta Frittata.  It's delicious!
1/2 cup frozen spinach
1 large egg
2 egg whites
1 oz. Feta cheese
Cook spinach in micro per package directions then squeeze out excess moisture.  Beat egg and egg whites well and pour into a skillet sprayed with cooking spray.  Swirl egg to cover the bottom and egg is partially cooked.  Disperse spinach evenly over top.  Crumble feta over spinach and reduce heat to med-low.  Cover and cook until eggs are set.  
Serve with 1 slice whole wheat bread and 1 cup fresh berries.
Calories: 400


----------



## Disneyland_Mama

UtahMama said:
			
		

> Got "everything" pizza for dinner!!!! I added broccoli and some more cheese and did NOT touch the crust....I'm NOT about to un-do some of the good I've done! Isn't that a hoot? Man, I hope I'm still this "good" as the weeks progress!
> 
> Can you believe how HOT this thread is???



UM, hey homey!   
I love the hair... very sassy!  What a great color! 
Your look is great, girl!  I did the whole darker for winter, too.  I think I look like Morticia Adams!  I'll post my photo when I lose a few pounds!


----------



## spongemommie05

Hello all just checking in late i have been in a lil bit of pain my back is catching up to me , pain wise, i am praying that i can continue to do good this weekend.. Um i need a early morning call for aerobics tommorow hopefully i can go. well i could not go  to sleep without saying hello now it's goodbye, sleep tight...


----------



## Poohbear77

Hi guys  Just checkin' in.

*UM*- Your pizza sounds delish. Way to go not eating the crust  That would be very hard for me, it is my favorite part. Actually usually everyone would give me there leftover crusts that they didn't want. Not no more  
By the way glad your lesson went well today. We were all rootin' for ya!

*Disneyland_Mama*-  Step away from the desert!!! Maybe have an apple sliced up with a little peanut butter instead(soo good and filling) Remember WWPD  You can do it!!!!

*Bee*-   How's it going girl!  One low impact exercise that my doc showed me are Chair Squats.

Just keep your feet hip distance apart, keep your booty and tummy muscles tight, and sit down on edge of chair. Then stand back up without holding on(or when starting out place fingertips on table edge for balance). Do as many reps as you can comfortably.  You really feel these, and it doesn't take many reps(like 5) before you do. I try to do them while on the computer, so I don't think about it as much. 

*Sandy*-  I also have sooo much to deal with right now that it is so hard not to forget to take care of me! I have to remember that my body is not mine alone, it is a temple of God.  I must take better care of it so that I am healthy enough to take on whatever plan he has for me. I really need to remember this more often. Just know that he is with you, and so are we  


*To everyone else*- A big   and  
Remember together *WE CAN DO IT*!!!

*Dinner tonight * was- Veggie burger on a bed of lettuce topped with some light mayo and tomato. And, 1can of diet cherry pepsi

*snack * after 10pm( I know  ) light butter mini bag popcorn and diet cherry pepsi.

Sorry no full body pic as of yet, but i'm working on it. Maybe tomorrow( or today as it is after midnight   ). I have really gotta stop staying up so late!!


----------



## lexmelinda

Thanks so much to everyone for the P&PD....you are all so sweet. Can't remember when I felt worse. I'm feeling better this morning and actually just ate a mini bagel to get something in my stomach. Yesterday only one popsicle, a cup of jello, and a couple of Sprite/waters. 

Good news.....the scale shows a *5 pound* loss. Now I'm not really optimistic that it will stay that low since my body will be trying to recoup the fluids it lost.

I read everything I missed yesterday and although I'm sure I won't remember every comment I wanted to make....here are a couple....

*Monica*....an hour on the treadmill? You go, girl! I'm so impressed. RE: flax....I buy flax seed meal to put in my oatmeal in the morning. I started using it after I read something that Prevention magazine put out calling it a "miracle food." It adds fiber to my breakfast and lots of Omega 3 & 6. Here is a great *web site* that gives you the low down on all healthy foods and their benefits. And Monica....*4 MORE DAYS!*   

*Sandy*.....You don't like mashed potatoes???  Well good for you! I wish I didn't like them. I read all your posts but wanted to say that I most admire your comments on your faith in God's plan for your life. I think that's so true and I'm proud of you for taking the first steps to put that plan in motion.  

*Aries*.....RE: wine...I think it's fine to treat yourself as long as you count it in your calories. I have one lite beer budgeted in every day and whether I drink it or not it's nice to know I have the option to treat myself to it. 

*Jill*......Thanksgiving dinner sounds great! We are traveling to my mom's house where there will be no low fat or diet options....and lots of rolls! My plan is to choose only the foods I really love and to put them on my plate in reasonable portions.....not zombie pile it all on like I usually do. 

*Pixie Dust*....2 pounds is awesome! Way to go!  

*Stephanie*....I don't like fruit either. Here's my trick....I put a half cup of frozen blueberries in a container and dump a small cherry/strawberry yogurt on top and take to work for a snack. It stays cold until I'm ready to eat it. I also take apples and bananas. I probably wouldn't eat them at home but if I take them to work and there's nothing else to eat, they're looking pretty good by about 1pm.   

*Bee*.......I'm so impressed with your will power to quit smoking. If you can do that, nothing is out of your reach.  

*Disneyland Mama*.....hey, girl! RE: dessert. Quick way to kill your chocolate craving is to have a small amount....like a hershey kiss. I like dark chocolate so I grab a special dark hershey mini or if I have them around....a Dove dark chocolate...only 40 calories and I don't feel so deprived. 

*spongemommie*....Hope your back is feeling better soon!

*UM*....I admire you for teaching the 12-17 girls....I have two girls in that age range. One question: Do you have a problem keeping them quiet?   I teach first/second grade girls at church and love it! 

*Thanks again for the well wishes, everyone. Have a great day!*


----------



## Kay1

Congratulations, everybody, on your losses and progress, and thanks for encouraging me. This is a wonderful thread and I'm so happy to be a part of it. I'm still sticking to my Thursday afternoon weigh-ins, though, and this week that puts me on the scale right BEFORE Thanksgiving dinner.   

Really, the only time Thanksgiving has been a problem for me is when I cook it here. It turns into a weeklong deal where my breakfasts, lunches, and snacks are slivers of pie, globs of mashed potatatoes and sweet potatoes, with cranberry sauce to "lighten it up." Otherwise, it's really just one meal.

This year, most of our relatives will be out of state, so my husband and I are using the week to completely redo the kitchen. It's all ripped up now with the fridge in the family room and old dishwasher in the garage so my husband can lay ceramic tiles. The tiles will set all Thanksgiving so Lowes can bring new appliances on Friday. This means the kitchen is closed for Thanksgiving.  

I found a seafood restaurant on the beach that will also serve a tradtional Thanksgiving dinner. They have a varied menu that should have something to please everyone in the family. This year will be a different Thanksgiving for us but all those foods will be around for another time when they fit into my plans better. I may order pumpkin pie, but really, I can get pumkin pie anytime I want and actually just had some last month.

Thanks for letting me plan out loud. Fail to plan, plan to fail.


----------



## monymony3471

Good mornig.  Just checking in to start my day.  Just a little disappointed.

When I started this last monday, by wednesday I lost my 5 pounds.  The scale has not moved since then.  I thought by now I'd lose at least something.  

I know I am doing a lot of exercising and I know muscle weighs more than fat.  I know all that.  It just gets frustrating when you want to see results.

Thanks for listening.  

I'm keepin' on.


----------



## honeymo78

Thanks for all the advice on the fresh fruit.  Fresh apples give me digestive issues for some reason but I'm going to try and add some fresh fruit a few days a week.  I love bananas and they sell them in the snack store at the office.  I picked up some fruit preserves and ff cream cheese last night.  I think I'll alternate based on whether I think I'll get some other fruit in.  I also have some no sugar added applesauce (which I can digest okay).  I still love those peach and pear fruit cups though.  I'll be back once I get to work.  Just a quick check in.


----------



## pumba

being on the Diabetic diet I have to try hard to remember what is high in carbs.   The banana for instance, I can have a half of one.   Apples are a medium size one and these are for one choice or 15 carbs.   I love mandarin oranges and I can have a half cup of those.  I am on meds that would change if I had a grapefruit or grapefruit juice.   So observe everyone what you have for medications....
When I have spaghetti for the crowd, I can have the meatballs ...a cup of spaghetti and a half cup of sauce......that is it......so I make sure that my meatballs are lean meat and more spices....then I can have a few more then a normal serving......I am having 13 for Thanksgiving dinner and starting to stress already.......YIKES.......I love turkey, and all the fixings.  but I will just eat what I want and no more....


----------



## Bee

Good morning all!

Well, ummm no I havent officially started.  But, I am getting ready.  I know just like smoking I have to be ready.. that is why I was able to quit without using any patches or other drugs.  I promise I will be ready soon.

I have some exercises that the physical therapist gave me.  They all require me to lie on the floor.  A few even require me to lie on the floor on my stomach.  So, they hurt..  And this is why... Okay, so ya know I had a spinal fusion... they go in the abdomin to get to the spine.  Now, I have been brutally honest and admitted that I weigh almost 300 lbs.. That means I suffer from Don laps diasese.. which means my belly don laps over my belt  .. 

Anyway, hurts to lie down.. But I shall overcome.

I really already do care for all of you!! I hopefully someday will address each of you seperately but for now.. know that I am proud of all of your accomplishments and soon (hopefully) I will be posting my own accomplishments.

LY/MI


----------



## UtahMama

Uggg, Mountain time it's 6:37. I've been up for 25mins...wayyyy too early because I feel like I JUST put my head down on my pillow!  I stayed up late last night making sure my dishes and laundry and cleaning were done (on SUNDAY~the day of rest)....WHY? Because I knew today is monday, aerobics, and I could feel myself making excuses NOT to go: I cant leave a sink-full of dishes, the laundry is out of control...ETC!

***EXCUSES***

But! I am going! I go to a FREE aerobics class at my church - and we bring our kids-elliminating THAT excuse! And once I'm there, I'll like it because it's a fun group! 


TIME TO SUCK IT UP!!!! 


oh, and WATER sounds delicious right now!( I've already drank my 2 cans of diet cherry Pepsi, so I MUST drink my water!)


----------



## eeyore45

I overslept this morning!!  aaack - luckily I'm teaching elementary music, so I dont have to be there on time!!

*reality check* So I posted how the scale zipped down again?  Well when talking to dh..   He mentioned the scale was "off" and he recalibrated it!!   now I kinda remember that -   so to all of those that are discouraged - 

BABY STEPS... if you can change your mind set... to know that what you are doing is the healthy thing to do, to know what you used to do was unhealthy... then forge ahead, scale or no scale...

and sometimes it is better NOT to scale at all!! 

Dinner last night, a portion of beof borgoinne!!  And I didnt have seconds!!   I wanted seconds... I wanted dessert... but enough was enough!! 

NOW suck it up and suck it in.  Grab your partner, and dosey doe   

and remember
 
WWPD ? 

(and when you see that   You should grab your MM and get that   from me to you!!)


----------



## Minnie

Wow this is one busy thread. I was out shopping all day Sunday but did okay with my choices - slipped a little on a 1/3 piece of chocolate cheesecake but it was a treat the DM and I have been wanting to try so I decided to go for it. I ended up not eating only cheese/ww crackers for dinner so hopefully that made up for it.

I need to go back and read yesterday and catch up


----------



## KatInHat

Good morning, I'm just checking in.  All of you are doing great with eating healthy and exercise. As some of you mentioned Thanksgiving will be hard but I will try to fill up on the healthy stuff first and just a bite or two of the yummy stuff.  

I am still struggling to get into the routine of exercising.  When I get ready to do it I just think of everything else I should be doing: laundry, dishes, cleaning, keeping the sofa warm, etc. 

I will have a really busy week this week.  My mom is coming today to spend the week.  My dad is coming on Wednesday and my grandma is coming on Friday.  My grandma is my dad's mom and she and my mom don't like each other, they don't fight, they just don't like each other.  Doesn't that sound like grand fun to you?? I wish I could just leave them here with all their drama and take my kiddies to Disney.  

I will be checking in this week when I get some time away from the madness.  (God knows I will need every bit of support to keep me from devouring an entire gallon of triple chocolate overload ice cream) Just kidding, when I get the urge I will repeat WWPD.  You may be the only sanity in my life this week.  Believe it or not I really love the holidays.  

Everyone have a great week!!!


----------



## eeyore45

I'm with you Kat - and like most of us - I HATE HATE HATE to exercise.  I also have bad lower back issues - bought the exercise ball, and that is a tremendous help with the situps!!  Now what can I do to kick my  brain into accepting... 

I WILL - - I MUST do something!!!

that is all there is to it.. to be fit and healthy I HAVE to commit, not whine... just DO IT.. SUCK IT UP!!  So starting very very slowly this time.  Doing only those silly exercizes - like 'suck in that gut and hold it...count to 5"  everywhere and anytime, you can do that!!  And wasnt it UM who said do the butt squeeze too?  

and while I do laundry, I reach behind my back and exercise those upper arms!!

and then reach up and bend to the side and do those side waist whitllers - they make a difference!!  

Start slow.  for me.  I've jumped in both barrels gung ho, and then quit.  Always something better to do, or more pressing.. but I can find 15 min.  EVEN if it means, while I'm watching aTV show, get up and start marching in place for just 15 min.  That's it.  That's all I can do, then that's what I'm going to do.

Do check out the library.  You can rent Tae Bo and Walk Away the Pounds videos and dvd's there - (along with a wealth of other exercise stuff!!)  Then if you find one that you can work with - you can buy it!! (probably cheap on ebay!!  )

I know many many people on other message boards all feel success when they do the Walk Away the Pounds (WATP) I bought it..  got bored... but I try and use that philosphy while watching "my shows"...

oh, and another easy 'trick'... everywhere you walk - stand up straight, pull your shoulders BACK!!

Yep, simple, yet I catch myself "stooping" way too much!!  How about you???

Come on Bee - we're with you, we're grabbing onto to you and pulling you in - come play with us!!!


----------



## Bee

Sandy.

I promise to come play with you.  I just dont know what day that will be.. SOON I promise..



Okay, my name is Belinda.. but my friends call me Bee.. So, now you know a little more about me.. lol.


----------



## aries1980

Morning Peeps!!

I'm sick so I'm drinking the water and try to really force myself to eat.  Eating all week was a little tough like I said I used to only eat one meal a day.  Well now with this terrible head cold I dont feel like eating at all.  One because I cant breathe and two everything tastes like nothing.  Well Im going to get some meds!!  I'll be on all day, its a slow one today.


----------



## UtahMama

Okay! Know how satisfying it is when you accomplish something you DIDN'T WANT TO DO?????

I did it!     

SOOOo proud of myself! The leader of the aerobics class is GOOD! Holy CoW!
Even with my "modifications", I got my bum kicked but good! I'll be feeling it later!

Ok, off to work on my TR!


----------



## monymony3471

UtahMama said:
			
		

> Okay! Know how satisfying it is when you accomplish something you DIDN'T WANT TO DO?????
> 
> I did it!
> 
> SOOOo proud of myself! The leader of the aerobics class is GOOD! Holy CoW!
> Even with my "modifications", I got my bum kicked but good! I'll be feeling it later!
> 
> Ok, off to work on my TR!


----------



## aries1980

Ok this may be really long or multiple posts.  Im reading the Biggest Loser cookbook and thought would share what I am discovering so here lets go:


*Boston Cream Peanut Butter Breakfast Banana Split*

1 small ripe banana (about 6" long) peeled and halved lenght wise

1 tablespoon reduced fat peanut butter

1/3 cup low fat boston cream pie flavored yogurt

2 tablespoons crunchy high fiber cereal (such as grape nuts)

Place banana halves in a small banana split dish or shallow bowl or dish with the cut sides facing inward.  Spread peanut butter evenly on the open part of the banana.  Spoon yogurt in the middle top with the ceral. Serve immdiately.

Makes one serving

per serving:294 calories     8g protein    53g carbohydrates    
7g fat (2g saturated)        3mg cholesterol    5g fiber     241mg sodium

---------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Mango Strawberry Breakfast Sundae*

1 cup frozen unsweetened strawberries

1/2 cup mango chopped

1/4 cup orange juice (preferabbly fresh squeezed)

4 ice cubes

1/2 teaspoon honey (optional)

1/4 cup crunchy high fiber cereal (such as grape nuts)

In a Blender combine the strawberries, mango, juice, and ice.  On high speed, blend until the mixture is almost smooth with a consistency somewhere between a slush and a sorbet.  Pour into a cereal bowl or tall glass.  Stir in honey and top with honey. Serve Imediately.

Makes one serving

per serving: 238 calories     5g protein     58 carbohydrates    1g fat     
0mg cholestrol     7g fiber     182mg sodium

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Warm Pumpkin Pie Cream of Wheat*

1/4 cup canned pumpkin

2 packets(.o35 ounce each) sugar subsititute (such as splenda)

1/4 teaspoon ground cinnamon

Pinch of gorund ginger or to taste

Pinch of ground cloves or to taste

pinch of salt

1 packet (1 ounce) instant Cream of Wheat cereal

2/3 cup boiling water

1 tablespoon crunchy high fiber cereal (such as Grape nuts)

In Microwaveable serving bowl, combine the pumpkin, sugar substitute, cinnamon, ginger, cloves, and salt.  Stir to mix.  Microwave on low power, checkin every 15 seconds, for 30 to 45 seconds, or until warm.  

In a serving bowl stir together the cream of wheat and boiling water.  Stir in the pumpkin mixture.  Sprinkle the crunchy cereal on top, if desired.

Makes one serving

Per serving: 121 calories    4g protein    24g carbohydrates    trace fat     0mg cholesterol     4g fiber     319mg sodium


Ok Ladies the baby is awake so thats it for now!!! I will try to post three recipes at a time.


----------



## spongemommie05

hello all, i am the biggest looser today i did not go to aerobics this morning and my back is killing me i will probably be heading upstairs to take my drugs and sleep the rest of the day. i keep telling myself that i will go to the gym tonight but i may just die for today (oh well tommorow is a new day! maybe this is my bodies way of saying you worked yourself to hard last week (which by the way i rocked  )well i just wanted to check in and say 

HELLO! and keep on slimmin, keep on slimmin ! i will check back later  hopefully after a lil rest i will feel better. Thanks UtahM for the pep talk on the phone this morning i really needed it Much Love Your Way


----------



## spongemommie05

aries1980 said:
			
		

> Ok this may be really long or multiple posts.  Im reading the Biggest Loser cookbook and thought would share what I am discovering so here lets go:
> 
> 
> *Boston Cream Peanut Butter Breakfast Banana Split*
> 
> 1 small ripe banana (about 6" long) peeled and halved lenght wise
> 
> 1 tablespoon reduced fat peanut butter
> 
> 1/3 cup low fat boston cream pie flavored yogurt
> 
> 2 tablespoons crunchy high fiber cereal (such as grape nuts)
> 
> Place banana halves in a small banana split dish or shallow bowl or dish with the cut sides facing inward.  Spread peanut butter evenly on the open part of the banana.  Spoon yogurt in the middle top with the ceral. Serve immdiately.
> 
> Makes one serving
> 
> per serving:294 calories     8g protein    53g carbohydrates
> 7g fat (2g saturated)        3mg cholesterol    5g fiber     241mg sodium
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Mango Strawberry Breakfast Sundae*
> 
> 1 cup frozen unsweetened strawberries
> 
> 1/2 cup mango chopped
> 
> 1/4 cup orange juice (preferabbly fresh squeezed)
> 
> 4 ice cubes
> 
> 1/2 teaspoon honey (optional)
> 
> 1/4 cup crunchy high fiber cereal (such as grape nuts)
> 
> In a Blender combine the strawberries, mango, juice, and ice.  On high speed, blend until the mixture is almost smooth with a consistency somewhere between a slush and a sorbet.  Pour into a cereal bowl or tall glass.  Stir in honey and top with honey. Serve Imediately.
> 
> Makes one serving
> 
> per serving: 238 calories     5g protein     58 carbohydrates    1g fat
> 0mg cholestrol     7g fiber     182mg sodium
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Warm Pumpkin Pie Cream of Wheat*
> 
> 1/4 cup canned pumpkin
> 
> 2 packets(.o35 ounce each) sugar subsititute (such as splenda)
> 
> 1/4 teaspoon ground cinnamon
> 
> Pinch of gorund ginger or to taste
> 
> Pinch of ground cloves or to taste
> 
> pinch of salt
> 
> 1 packet (1 ounce) instant Cream of Wheat cereal
> 
> 2/3 cup boiling water
> 
> 1 tablespoon crunchy high fiber cereal (such as Grape nuts)
> 
> In Microwaveable serving bowl, combine the pumpkin, sugar substitute, cinnamon, ginger, cloves, and salt.  Stir to mix.  Microwave on low power, checkin every 15 seconds, for 30 to 45 seconds, or until warm.
> 
> In a serving bowl stir together the cream of wheat and boiling water.  Stir in the pumpkin mixture.  Sprinkle the crunchy cereal on top, if desired.
> 
> Makes one serving
> 
> Per serving: 121 calories    4g protein    24g carbohydrates    trace fat     0mg cholesterol     4g fiber     319mg sodium
> 
> 
> Ok Ladies the baby is awake so thats it for now!!! I will try to post three recipes at a time.


 wow! those recipes sound so good too bad i am allergic to all fruit except apples so eat some and think of me


----------



## aries1980

spongemommie05 said:
			
		

> wow! those recipes sound so good too bad i am allergic to all fruit except apples so eat some and think of me




I will posting more... so I hope the next set works for you.. Sorry Hun.


Hope your all having good days


----------



## eeyore45

Thanks Aries, 
I saw that book at Target, but decided to check and see if I could get it at the library!!!

AWESOME!!

I'm really hungry!!  Must get in the car and head to the library!!


----------



## aries1980

eeyore45 said:
			
		

> Thanks Aries,
> I saw that book at Target, but decided to check and see if I could get it at the library!!!
> 
> AWESOME!!
> 
> I'm really hungry!!  Must get in the car and head to the library!!




Thats where I got it from was the library and Im typing and photo copying it... Or i might break down and buy it on amazon its only $8


----------



## honeymo78

Ugh, today is going by so slowly.  Im ready to go home right now but Ive still got another hour and a half before I can leave.  I have managed not to snack on anything though.  I had my bagel and preserves for breakfast and Chinese for lunch.  Im looking forward to my walk tonight since I have a really good book to read but Ill make myself put some clothes in the washer before I get on the treadmill, otherwise the wash will never get done.  DH said we could go to Atlantic City on Wednesday night before heading to my moms house on Thursday if we could get a free room for the night.  Well I booked a room and invited my mom to join us for the night.  I never seem to eat much when Im at the casino so that will probably be a good thing going into turkey day.  I also like to bring my own bottled water since the bottles they give you are so tiny when you order from the wandering waitresses.  We are trying out a new casino since the one we usually go to was booked.  It should be a nice change of scenery and I dont care which one we go to  they all have penny slots (thats all Im willing to spend).  

Keep up the good work everyone.


----------



## BONITATIME

Those recipies look great.

What does boston cream pie flavored yogurt taste like as it sounds yummy.

I was good yesterday and have been good today but it is so hard. Something sweet would really help I will be buying the ingredients tomorrow to make Mango Strawberry Breakfast Sundae
Thanks for sharing these with us. I am looking forward to the next set.


----------



## UtahMama

spongemommie05 said:
			
		

> hello all, i am the biggest looser today i did not go to aerobics this morning and my back is killing me i will probably be heading upstairs to take my drugs and sleep the rest of the day. i keep telling myself that i will go to the gym tonight but i may just die for today (oh well tommorow is a new day! maybe this is my bodies way of saying you worked yourself to hard last week (which by the way i rocked  )well i just wanted to check in and say
> 
> HELLO! and keep on slimmin, keep on slimmin ! i will check back later  hopefully after a lil rest i will feel better. Thanks UtahM for the pep talk on the phone this morning i really needed it Much Love Your Way


Ok, ONE free pass, MISSY! LOL!!!

Wednesday and Friday are still ON dispite T-giving! Hope you'll feel better by then! We can always dope you up on pain meds. combined with dietPepsi  .That'll work for the pain. NOT!

I hope your blah's and pain are better!


----------



## AlaskaMOM

Reading thru the days posts it seems like you guys are doing very well at staying motivated!  Spongie, I sure hope you're feeling better, I know UM is lookin to keep her aerobics buddy!

Aries thanks for sharing all those yum yum recipes!
I'll have to try a couple of them as a treat.

KAT - I feel for you, what a bugger that family just can't learn to get along! Hang in there and try and have a good visit with them!

Bee - we're not gonna push you, but I'm letting you know I'm waiting for you to jump on board with us soon!!  

Sorry If I forgot anyone (and I'm sure I did, this thread is so fast I can hardly keep up) 

I'm doing real good with my eating and water drinking, but these last 2 days I'm having a motivational lapse where it comes to the exercise.  I just don't want to, and nothing I tell myself is working!  
I wonder if it's the worry stress of T'giving, or worse yet stress that my disney vaca has the possibility of sabotoge that awaiting me there?

I know, I know, I know, get off of here and get off my butt and go do some exercise!

I'm going..........................................................


----------



## dismom9761

Just a quick check in-sounds like everyone is doing sooo well.I am sore tonight because I did tae bo this morning.Ouch!!but I DID IT.   

B-forgot to eat.  
S-sliced turkey
L-Lean cuisine
S-orange and string cheese
D-chili made with deer meat

  Spongemommie,thanks for the recipes.I am going to try to get my book of weight watchers recipes out tonight.I really want something sweet right now.Just thought I would add that.


----------



## aries1980

BONITATIME said:
			
		

> Those recipies look great.
> 
> What does boston cream pie flavored yogurt taste like as it sounds yummy.
> 
> I was good yesterday and have been good today but it is so hard. Something sweet would really help I will be buying the ingredients tomorrow to make Mango Strawberry Breakfast Sundae
> Thanks for sharing these with us. I am looking forward to the next set.


 

Ever have a eclair it taste like that!! Best way to describe it


----------



## aries1980

working on some more water blahhhhhh........  I had lemon chicken for dinner that I will post the recipe for it was delicious and not a lot of calories either

got my snack ready to eat and then 2 more hours before i can go to bed then LOL


----------



## honeymo78

Just popping in to let you know that 2 loads of laundry are done, 1 mile of walking is done, and I only had 1 helping of pierogis and kielbasa.


----------



## TwinkieMama

Hi Peeps! 
I just got caught up on the thread... you all rock!    I love the recipes and the plans for Thanksgiving.

My in-laws are here and despite the extra work and stress I have been good(ish)... it has been hard drinking my water because I am just too busy (oh yeah, DD has pinkeye and DS is the pukey kind of sick... I spend my time mopping, scrubbing, disinfecting and doing the ever present laundy!!!)

So water has fallen off dramatically, hard to get my exercise in, food has been ok.

However I found a  hidden diet danger.... pleasing others.... I totally wasted 90 calories on sausage today. I don't even like pork in any form and sausage is pure fat and to me not worth the calories even if I am not dieting BUT  I have been turning down food due to the diet and the sausage was imported from NC by FIL for our family and I ate it to make him happy.  

What a waste!


----------



## UtahMama

Norah's got the pukes too. She's too little to do it at the toliet. It just comes up wherever she is. Poor baby! 

*Disneyland MAma*I made that Spinach/feta frittata today. It was very good! 

I am going to do a crustless pumpkin pie. So it'll be like a custard I guess. I know pumpkin isnt till phase 2 but I think it'll be ok...We weigh in the very next day after Thanksgiving so that should keep us "good"! I just dont want to do any damage that might "catch up"with me for next week's weigh in. This weekend should be nice due to some good carbs being re-introduced. I think the lentil soup I made for week 1 REALLY helped with the losing! I need to make some more tomarrow!

*Twinkie*I totally know how the need to please our family's can sabotage our best efforts. You did the right thing, though. Just make up for it tomarrow. You've got some serious stress with the Twinkie-in-laws (I'm guessing!)


----------



## spongemommie05

Hello all, i am feeling so much better i did get to sleep a lil and take my drugs that really helped, but my back feels better i went for  a walk around my neighborhood in my mind Haha no i am gonna go to the gym tommorow today is my fast pass day that is what i call it, but tommorow i will back again and UM i will be at aerobics even if i just walk laps around and work on my abs because that is what really needs it.. take care gonna go do my laundry that i was supposed to be done today ,,, take care everyone and just keep slimmin


----------



## UtahMama

UUUgh! It 's the middle of the night. I can not sleep. If I give Norah a teeny sip of water, she violently throws up for a long while. Poor baby! I tried ice chips, too.
 I dont want her to become dehydrated so I'll give her some clear pedialite in the morning and let her body absorb hopefully SOME of it before she throws up.   This is the roughest case she's ever had. Of course the rest of us wont get it till Thanksgiving (Selfishly giving me a smeall twisted advantage at weigh in on Friday, LOL!). 

I am freezing! The thermostat says 71 and I am just shivering! Is that a pre-flu symptom? Lovely!


----------



## lexmelinda

Good morning, peeps! Sounds like everyone is progressing. *Spongemommie*...glad your back is better! *Bee*...happy you're working your way up to this! *Aries*....thanks for the recipes! *Twinkie*...way to hang in there even with the kids being sick and the Twinkie-in-laws at your house! P & PD to you! *UM*....pm sent. Try to rest when Norah rests if you can.  You even got a new installment up amidst the illness...you are my hero!

I admire the way you are all keeping up the exercise despite your aversion to it. That's me too! Although I must say I did enjoy walking on the walking track last week so today is my first day back to work since "the virus" so I'll try to walk again. 

*SNACK IDEA: *The lady I share an office with at work has lost 30 pounds by calorie counting. She keeps *almonds* on her desk at work. She says every time she feels hunger and thinks she can't wait til the next meal or snack, she eats 4 or 5 almonds and that satisfies her appetite more so than any other snack she has tried. *They are only 7 calories each*.

*Have a great day, everyone! *


----------



## eeyore45

WTG Melinda!!  I love your synopsis!!   My thoughts too!! 


I cheat when I do my laundry - I do 10 - 12 loads all at once!!!   (drying it all at once can be a challenge, so I stagger a touch, 2 loads at 10 min 4 loads at 20 min 2 loads at 30 - and then pick up the other 10 min loads!!   Yep, this house lost a washer dryer, so I'm at the laundromat!! 


Grab those snack ideas where ever you can, and take what works!!  I cant stand veggies... (horror child hood I imagine!  have you ever had food shoved down your throad and then dared to throw it up?  There are just some veggies that give me the gag reflex... fruits I can do, so I'm at a loss when someone cant eat fruits!!!)

I think I'm doing best because I've been working on my mind set.  Not so much exercise - altho I do grab some here and there, but not nearly what needs to be done in the long haul.. so while I wait for water to boil.. do some lunges... before I sit down to watch tv, do some of those sit squats... 

You'll like this tip..   DS is home, his favorite is apple pie, so I bought him one from an apple haus - amazing apple pies, all fresh homemade... BUT...   the top crust didnt 'cook' its raw - ewwwww!!!   

I'm also debating on seeing the film "Food Nation"  I understand the expose on hamburger is over the top - and ewww... 

Time for dd parent/teacher conference!   

 for those that need the healthy wizard to visit!   

(its reminding me of our horror plane trip home from wdw - dd never filled an air sick bag - that night 9 bags - and those bags can hold an amazing amount!!   )


----------



## LBelle

Good morning my shrinking pals!!!!!


Sounds like a few of you are fighting off the dreaded flu bug!!!!  That sucks!!!!  Anytime I get sick it just throws me off of everything!!!  Hope it passes you all by!!!  

Well....last week was 'back to basics' week for me...you know, water, more mini-meals, etc. This week I throw in the good old excersice routines faithfully!!!  Dusted off my treadmill yesterday and felt great breaking a sweat again!!!  I have been conveniently looking the other way for the past few weeks now (only really use it when it's winter-like), pretending it's not there!!!  Now that I've been on it again I know that I will 'see'it daily from now on!!!  You see, we have a gym in the Rec Room but that is NOT where my beloved treadmill is!!! I _know _me and so, as soon as you enter my house, on your left, will be a lovely formal Living Room/Dining Room....dining room part looks like it's supposed to BUT my Liv.rm. consists of nothing more than a bookcase, a wing chair and A GIANT TREADMILL!!!!!!  Drives my mother batty!!!!!!!  "How can you have THAT right there?"????  It calls my name....can't really go anywhere in this place now without seeing it and knowing that I MUST _JUST DO IT_ (brilliant slogan, Nike!!)

Anyhoo....whatever works, right????  So, treadmill today AND I just may venture downstairs for a weight workout also!!!!  Now that I've had 4, count em, 4 nights of real sleep, I feel like a new person!!!!

Talk to you all later!!!


----------



## monymony3471

Morning!  Sorry about the flu bugs going around.  I might have to stop dising for fear of catching the flu!  

We leave in 3 days.  Please keep my family healthy.  Please keep my family healthy.

I'm just quickly peaking in here. Have a great day everyone!


----------



## UtahMama

*LBelle*dont go braggin about your sleep! LOL...I am deprived at the moment. GOOD! You just have a fancy "TreadMill Room" at your house!!!! Plus, andything we can do todrive our mother's crazy works for me! 

*Sandy*It took me a second to realize you were at the laundromat! I'm "slow" today! 

*Melinda*Almonds are a great snack! I feel full from them for a while! I eat a tube of them from the Gas Station. Sometimes I choose string cheese or beef jerkey. South Beach is not a calorie counting diet, lucky for me! 

*Spongeworthy*-Im glad you are feeling better! I dont think you guys will get sick from Norah (Please God,NOT Mayson!!!) because it just started last night, and LUCKILY you didnt go to aerobics to be exposed to her yesterday!

*Twinkiewundertwin-*already responded to you...just wanted to give you strength! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Since normally you are the wind beneath my wings and all that!

*honey!*You go girl!!! Come do my laundry (lol!) Good to "see" you!

*Aries*Go drink some water! I havent started the slosh-fest yet. Still drinking dietPepsi to wake up a little! I need "Jolt" mixed with Red Bull and some of those pain pills I had after my c-sections!   

*DIS mom*you forgot to EAT? I did that the other day...I played catch up quickly though! Are you related to DISunc? Our MIA hunk?

*Alaskamom!!!!!*Alot of us HATE excercise! Hate it alot. I dont like the getting ready part and taking 3 or 4 kids with me part. Or the very uncoordinated looking clumsy part! You can do it! *If anyone can figure out a way to lose or maintain weight without excercise, without having an eating disorder, and have lasting results, let me know! I'll sign up first!* I hear Oprah's voice in my head all the time about it, cause she hates it too!
That's what we are here for! To get each other through the tough parts! You can do it!!! Dont give up!  

*Bonita-*Yoplait makes the Boston Cream Pie flavor yogurt and it is very very good! I love their chocolate and key lime flavors too. The are "Jack Sparrow" good! They are "my jeans fit" good! I usually buy them when there's a coupon but will splurge occasionally!



Make it a GREAT, Porductive, Successful, Pre-Thanksgiving day!!!!!!!


----------



## Bee

Twink, 

I have been reading your report for several hours now!  OMG I am only on page 25.

But,  it is keeping me away from food... havent gotten up to get any... So,trip reports are a diet activity!   

love all y'all...... mean it.


----------



## dismom9761

I hope everyone and their little ones get better quickly.  My SIL has the flu and she feels horrible.

Well,I did it again.  TWO days in a row with exercise.  I went on a walk that includes three monster hills.I am going to get my treadmill up from the basement soon.It was almost too cold to have my DD2 out today.
  LBelle,my treadmill is going to drive my DH nuts but it is going to go in the family room.If he had finished the basement.....

prewalk-banana
B-oatmeal and milk

Monymony,I hope your family stays healthy.The day before my family left for our trip in September I took two of my kids to the Dr. because they were coughing a little.It turns out they were ALOT sicker than I thought and they were both put on breathing treatments and steroids.

WWPD!!


----------



## Minnie

*  for a quick recovery to all of our sickies  ​ * 

I made it through another day on plan   

Trying to do my best over these last 2 days on Ph1 cause Ph2 is almost here   

I have a Turkey day dinner with DF's parents Wed night where I can't bring anything. Will try to make reasonable choices    Holidays are so tough!


----------



## aries1980

Morning Ladies... I started today with a big breakfast 400 cal breakfast. bagel, with egg and cheese.  I HAVE TO DRINK MY WATER!!!!!!!! YUCK!!!  


MY DIGITAL CAMERA BROKE TOO!!!!! Now I'm deciding between spacer 	Cyber-shot® DSC-N2  or the Canon sd900?  Anyone have input..


I will be posting more recipes today too when Aniella goest to sleep (crosses fingers)

Um- Hope nora feels better the pedylite or even flat soda should work when Aniella had that , her doctor told us to give her either of those.  Pedylite also makes frozen freezer pops. Aniella took those better because she though she was geting an ice pop (sneaky).

To everyone else get better if you ill  and keep slimmin and WWPD today!!


----------



## LBelle

UtahMama said:
			
		

> *LBelle*dont go braggin about your sleep! LOL...I am deprived at the moment. GOOD! *You just have a fancy "TreadMill Room" at your house!!!!* Plus, andything we can do todrive our mother's crazy works for me!
> 
> !


 

 You have such a way with words, my friend!!!  I LOVE THAT!!!!!!!


----------



## spongemommie05

Good afternoon all! how is everyone doing? i am doing good! ate breakfast , lunch and have been really good about eating and i am finding that i am less hungry (i guess 3 meals plus snacks is better than one meal a day) i am excited for thanksgiving. i have a whole different mind set now, gonna eat alot of veggies.   (never really ate a whole lot for thanksgiving ,desserts have never been a crutch for me because my family always has fruit pies and i am allergic, my sis is gonna make a sugar free cheescake,   keep the recipes coming they are great at least i can make them for my family and they can eat healthy. well housework is calling,, just keep slimmin, just keep slimmin


----------



## honeymo78

Those pedialyte frozen pops are pretty tasty too.  My mom bought them for me after I got sick on the way home from disney last Feb.  I was out of commission for a week and what an unpleasant plane ride.  I hope everyone gets better soon - it's no fun being sick or taking care of someone who is sick.

Breakfast was a multigrain bagel and some preserves.  I forgot the cream cheese at home but hopefully I'll remember it for tomorrow.  Lunch was a ham and cheese sub at subway.  Dinner will probably be grilled cheese and tomato soup.  DH wants grilled cheese w/bacon so I'm going to try very hard and limit myself to just a few pieces.  I love bacon more than chocolate.  I've got lots to do tonight and maybe squeeze in some exercise.  If not I'm not too upset since I walked with a friend to Dunkin Donuts this morning (I didn't get anything), walked to subway for lunch and walked to the convenience store for gum this afternoon.  I've still got another load of laundry to do and 2 loads to put away, plus I need to pack an overnight bag for the casino so DH can pick me up from work tomorrow and just head right out without going home first.


----------



## AlaskaMOM

UM thanks for the kind words.  

I did get up off my tookis after a few more talks with myself and managed 100 minutes on the bike.  I LOVE my exercise bike, it says you go so far, and it doesn't feel like a lot of work, as opposed to the TM.  Which is work, work that you have to find your groove for, then it does feel like you're working!

Hopefully Norah's feeling a little better, and you're getting in a nap!

Mony- I'm so jealous, 3 days!!!  I know I'm going in 19, but I'm ready now!  Have you decided on how to tell the kiddos?  FUN! FUN! FUN!

aries- no help on the camera, we're looking right now to get one for DD17's 18 bday in 1 1/2 weeks, I don't know which one yet!!  Now go drink a nice refreshing glass of ice water!   

I'm sending good thought and lots of    for everyone to make it thru T'giving.

Let's hope and pray for a healthy holiday season.  And for those of you dealing with illness;    A Very Speedy Recovery!!!


----------



## eeyore45

*aries - ie cameras* My mom went thru 2 Kodak easy share cameras.  I bought my ds an Olympus that takes AA batteries (and has recharger) he loves it... its 3 years old right now.  

I bought dh a Nikon he likes it - he takes "photographs"   

ME??  I LOVE MY CANON!!  I wouldnt trade it for another brand!!  The "a" series in canon means it takes aa bateries the SD series has the charger and like a cell phone battery so the camera is slender er - it fits in the pocket!!  I got mine years ago, when the 2mg FIRST came out!!  AND dh thinks I take better pictures - the powershot has a "stabilzer" and it helps with the 'point and shoot' that I do!!  Mine also has a film feature, I can record 30 seconds of action and sound - but when I upload it to photobucket - its teeny tiny - but mind you its the 2mg!!

Hey, I'll post the link!!!


----------



## eeyore45

well photobucket is down for the moment, so I'll have to try again later!!


----------



## eeyore45

not  sure if this link will work...

 I forgot I uploaded it wrong, so its really bad img - heavy pixeled, but it will take you to WDW Oct 1 - the start of Dreams come true show!!


----------



## Valentine

Hi everyone!  I just wanted to see if I could jump onto this thread?  Is it too last to disappear??? LOL!!!  I have been reading up on everyone's journey... and am quite impressed!  This is a thread full of celebrities!  I have read many of your trip reports.. and have to say.. I bow to your greatness!  I sort of feel like the nerdy girl asking to sit at the cool girls' table at lunch!   

So.. Can I???  

Kathy


----------



## LBelle

Valentine said:
			
		

> Hi everyone! I just wanted to see if I could jump onto this thread? Is it too last to disappear??? LOL!!! I have been reading up on everyone's journey... and am quite impressed! This is a thread full of celebrities! I have read many of your trip reports.. and have to say.. I bow to your greatness! I sort of feel like the nerdy girl asking to sit at the cool girls' table at lunch!
> 
> So.. Can I???
> 
> Kathy


 
Hmmmmm...... 

......ummmm... 

..... 

 ........*YES!!!*

Anyone is welcome to jump in at _anytime!!!!_   Glad you're here!!!!  

 Weigh in/measurement day is Friday!!!


----------



## UtahMama

Valentine said:
			
		

> Hi everyone!  I just wanted to see if I could jump onto this thread?  Is it too last to disappear??? LOL!!!  I have been reading up on everyone's journey... and am quite impressed!  This is a thread full of celebrities!  I have read many of your trip reports.. and have to say.. I bow to your greatness!  I sort of feel like the nerdy girl asking to sit at the cool girls' table at lunch!
> 
> So.. Can I???
> 
> Kathy


This IS the nerdy table! You can come after you pass our initiation! Which is sticking with it for a while. We've had quite a few drop outs. Maybe they'll rejoin???

Here's the jist of US:

1. Pick a diet you like and will stick to
2. excercise, whenever. I do 3x a week because I hate it but do whatever you can.
3. celebrate every little minor detail that contributes to a new habit!
4. Water (or Crystal Lite) drink alot. I hate water so I drink about a gallon and a half of C. L.
5. the above 4 "rules" are not written in stone. They are not even mandatory. At all.
6. share any diet-ish recipes you may like.
7. We weigh in on Fridays. Last week we lost over 40 pounds! Just post your weight and take a picture in a bikini and post it too (just kidding!)
8. Minnie Mouse is our mascot because her name rhymes with skinny and she's technically a protein! THAT cracks me up!

I'm sure I'm forgetting stuff. The other skinnie-minnies will tell you anything I missed!


----------



## aries1980

eeyore45 said:
			
		

> *aries - ie cameras* My mom went thru 2 Kodak easy share cameras.  I bought my ds an Olympus that takes AA batteries (and has recharger) he loves it... its 3 years old right now.
> 
> I bought dh a Nikon he likes it - he takes "photographs"
> 
> ME??  I LOVE MY CANON!!  I wouldnt trade it for another brand!!  The "a" series in canon means it takes aa bateries the SD series has the charger and like a cell phone battery so the camera is slender er - it fits in the pocket!!  I got mine years ago, when the 2mg FIRST came out!!  AND dh thinks I take better pictures - the powershot has a "stabilzer" and it helps with the 'point and shoot' that I do!!  Mine also has a film feature, I can record 30 seconds of action and sound - but when I upload it to photobucket - its teeny tiny - but mind you its the 2mg!!
> 
> Hey, I'll post the link!!!




I just retiring my canon sd400 I love it but its 4 years old and its had its fill at least 3000 photos taken when i looke today at everything..

So I too think I am staying with Canon


----------



## aries1980

I sorta fell off the wagon today ladies!!!


I was baking all day so I will take 500 in calories just for licking things.... I know I know WWPD!!!!!

Also I have to go food shopping tomorrow so lunch was only asparagus and an apple and heres the wagon falling.........  i had 2 slices of Pizza for dinner!!!  ok ok very bad I know I feel like **** because of it too!!

But in some rational defense I did sit there and pressed each slice with 5 paper towels till it got every bit of grease off it that I could.... it sorta looked like wrinkles skin by time it was ready to eat.

Im sorry Ladies..... I need to get back up and keep moving....

Im sucking in and Im sickin In....... WWPD... WWPD!!


----------



## eeyore45

Valentine said:
			
		

> Hi everyone!  I just wanted to see if I could jump onto this thread?  Is it too last to disappear??? LOL!!!  I have been reading up on everyone's journey... and am quite impressed!  This is a thread full of celebrities!  I have read many of your trip reports.. and have to say.. I bow to your greatness!  I sort of feel like the nerdy girl asking to sit at the cool girls' table at lunch!
> 
> So.. Can I???
> 
> Kathy



Hi Kathy!!  (I was going to call you Val - but since you put your name in quotes!! *G)

I just have to say.. I know what you mean - I read so many trip reports, and wanted to join the maelstromers - I just didnt fit in... not from their side mind you... from my image of me!!  I'm working on me, so I'm going to gather you in, and say... the more you post, the more you fit in!!  (and I have a trip report, but am afraid of the competiton!!)  oh... like I have never been cool, and have never been at the "cool" table, so having you post that made me think... huh? ya takin to me??  no way to me - others her :yes:

I like how UTM posted the theme of the thread - and I think we're all on our own journeys, helping each other as we can - so I hope I give as much support as I take - and I know I can be really needy!!

and um yeah, aries... it sounds like we're like minded - today... I just came home from a 'date' with dh!!  Panera Bread.  Soup, sandwich, Dr. Pepper...
and I'm not regretting it... its only Tuesday... 

I hope I'm not undoing all the brainwork I've been accomplishing... I'll get back to you on that!!


----------



## eeyore45

aries1980 said:
			
		

> I just retiring my canon sd400 I love it but its 4 years old and its had its fill at least 3000 photos taken when i looke today at everything..
> 
> So I too think I am staying with Canon



hmmm I'm confused.

you have an SD400?  Why are you looking for a new one?  Cant you just get another memory card?  I have the powershoot S200 - 2mgpixel - I wish I had a bigger meg - but - I am so happy with my pictures!!  but let me know...


----------



## Valentine

thanks ladies for the welcome.... I have to pick my diet of choice.... I have tried WW and SB... Both with great success... but... unfortunately.. I always muck myself up eventually.. USUALLY with a Disney trip! LOL!!!  So.. true to form.. here I am gearing up for my next trip.. which includes walking in the 1/2 marathon.... and I have done diddly squat!!!  No.....no squats.. if i had then I would be in better shape!!    OY!! that was really bad humor! LOL!!  Well.. my plans are to get up and get my walking shoes on tomorrow and get a long walk in!  I only have a half day at work tomorrow... so.. I have plenty of time.. No excuses!!  I think I am going to delve back into the SB world.  I really enjoyed that.  I didn't have too difficult a time with Phase one.... I did better than I thought... I loved the way I felt... how all the cravings disappeared.  I actually did Phase 1 for 3 weeks instead.  It was Phase 2 I had problems with... I started to include too may carbs I think.... and then Disney happened... and then it was all over... Beaches and Cream called my name  (I was staying at the Beach club after all)  and so did their Black and White Milkshakes... MMMMMMMMMMmmmmmm !!  Great going down... but man o man did I feel sick for hours afterwards!  But did that stop me??? NOOOOOOOOOO!!!  It was crash and burn from then on!  I never recovered!    

So.... 2 months later.. here I am 20 lbs regained... (I had lost 40 lbs total over the past 2 years)  And I don't want to head back Down that road... Sooooo... water, water, water, water...... and I have to relearn the SB rules.... get my shopping done.. and restock my cabinets with the right stuff!  

So.. that is my story and I am stickin' to it!   

I look forward to getting to know all of you better!!   Anyone else heading down to do the Marathon? 

Kathy.... Oh and Sandy.. My friends call me Val also


----------



## monymony3471

How is one suppose to eat/diet with a fridge that is bare? (and I am not restocking it until we get back from vacation)  It's amazing what you can make with a little bit of everything.  I call that gulosh time.

The last of the Chicken, celery, onion, garlic, parsely all sauted with olive oil.  Little soy sauce and it was good.   That was dinner.

Lunch was............chicken and the rest of the asperagus.

Breakfast was the rest of the eggs, rest of the ff cheese, and the rest of the peppers.

I have no clue what we are eating tomorrow.  I have a bag of carrots left.  There's frozen chicken breast, some small frozen steaks, 1 bag of stir fry veggies.  There's more for the kids, but that's SB safe.

I did the TM today.  45 minutes.  3 miles.  Water check.  I'm proud too, cause of those 45 minutes I ran for 15.  I run for a minute and then walk for 2 and I keep that up basically.  Sometimes I run for 2 minutes.  

I played high school sports and spent mornings and afternoons practicing.  It really bites that I got sooooo out of shape.  The conditioning I did back then....and to see me now, is just crazy to me.  I see my other team mates and how great they still look and I just kick myself each time.

I played varstiy basketball and volleyball back to back each year starting in 8th grade.  AHHHHHHHHHHH.  Blink.  What happened?

Ok, sometimes I forget this is an open forum and not just a journal.  But I keep what I feel here, cause that's what this is for.

 Valentine!  Glad you come aboard!!!!


----------



## UtahMama

I am trying a SB-ish recipe for peanut butter cookies I found on the WISH recipe index (valuable treasure trove of recipes) I'll post the recipe if they are ok. It's just peanut butter , I chose the low sugar jif since I'm not counting "fats" in SB. Plus some Splenda (dont like too much in baking) and some vanilla, and I added a smidge sugar free chocolate pudding because I had omitted some of the Splenda the dough was too moist. This will ideally give a little chocolate "whisper" and gave the dought the firmness it needed. The dough tasted fabulous (I'm not picky at this point) and they smell delicious. Hopefully my minor modification will be a good one.

*Sandy!* I didnt feel like I fit in too in the beginning at the Maelstrom. The people really are sweet. You are a worth while, beautiful, funny, lady!  I hope you'll believe that too. Remember Stuart Smalley on Saturday Night Live in the early 90's? He'd say you were "Stinkin Thinkin" (which cracks me up) He'd also say, "You're good enough, you're smart enough, and dog-gone-it, people like you!"  

*Aries!!!!* It's probably not as bad as it seems. Do really good tomarrow so you can have a nice Thanksgiving meal, OK?

*Valentine!* Just check in with us! That's all you have to do. I'm you feel yourself giving up, we'll lift you up. You can fail alone but not with us!!!! Do you see how Aries had a bad day and posted about it? What if she felt ashamed and didnt check in for days or weeks? I'm guessing she'd have to start all over again (maybe or maybe not, but for ME, I need the support of people in the same boat!)


The cookies are fine. Not spectacular!  Kinda crumbly. Satisfied my sweets craving! Not good enough to post. I'll follow the recipe and try again.


----------



## UtahMama

Progress NOT Perfection!!!


----------



## Bee

To any new people lurking.....

I have not even committed to when I am going to start my diet and the people on this board have been nothing but supportive of me.  

Am I a little intimidated yes... I am in the "friendship" now of greatness.

If I could laugh the calories off, I would be in great shape after reading so many trip reports.  

I am not   .. now I am    

I feel like Utahmama and Twink are rooting for me as well as several other wonderful dissers.  

Come in an join.. I promise soon I will be playing with all y'all as well!!


----------



## LBelle

Well....I was a TOTAL SLACKER today!!!   Drank waaaaay too much tea and not nearly enough water!!!  Didn't even look at the stupid treadmill either!!! Don't know why???  Maybe because I had the house to myself....spent the day reading and DISing!!!  

 


Tomorrow is another day!!! 

 

Progress...not perfection!!!!  Well said, UM!!!!


----------



## lexmelinda

*Good morning, peeps!*  

*Hope all sickies are better today!!* *UM & Twinkie*....hang in there. *Twinkie* I read your post on another thread...puking and comforting the babies while they puke, too. Nothing is worse....been there. P & PD for a healthy Thanksgiving.   

*Kathy*.....*WELCOME!!!!* I'm with UM...this is the nerdy table....pull up a seat! Sounds like you've dieted with success in the past and I'm sure you can do it again. This thread is all about accountability for me....a place to register progress, struggles, and successes with people who care. Glad you're here. Love the Tough Guy...what a cutie!!

*Aries*.....I don't know what I'd do if I had your job....I love pie, pastry, etc. So every time you go to lick your fingers....just think....WWPD??? As Scalet says....tomorra is anutha day.

*Bee*.....we are sucking you in....you must be assimilated....  

*Monica*....way to go, baby....I'm so proud of you for persevering on the treadmill. Your frig clean out sounds yummy....my frig clean out would be an episode of Fear Factor. 2 MORE DAYS!!!!!

*Lisa*....It's so easy to do nothing when you are home alone....it is for me anyway. Start again today! 

*My day*....I actually didn't go to work (exercise) yesterday because when we got ready to walk out the door DS6 was doubled over with the stomach cramps. Called in "sick kid" and stayed home to care for him since DH had the vomiting virus night before last and DD17 started last night....right after we got home from her birthday dinner.  Now that it has burned _like a wildfire_ through our entire household, we can all be well and thankful for it on Thursday! Right? *Calorie count yesterday.....1460!*

I'm not too worried about this week since I got a nice 5 lb. boost from the evil virus on Sunday but I must add that even though I only want to lose a few pounds this whole thing is about *new habits* for me....habits that I can live with....being aware of the calories I consume and getting my body moving. And *accountability*...up til now I haven't shared my concerns about my slug-like habits with anyone. Progress not perfection is what I'm looking for!! Thanks for listening, Minnies....

*HAVE A WONDERFUL DAY!!!*


----------



## eeyore45

Today I feel like smiling!!

GOOD MOOOOORNIN PEEPS!!!
(that's a good shout out - to EVERYONE!)

 Utahmom, aries, monymony, Val, Lbelle, Melinda,Twinkie, Minnie,  Spongie , pixie dust, AlaskaMom,aries,  hisnok - HALEY, honey, Kat, MinnieMoo, Pumba, dismom, Poohbear, nsalz, BackstageGal, crazy4, bonitatime, DisneylandMama, Kay, Celery.... and all you other PEEPS!   What a  losing group we are!!    EVERYBODY -   

UTM -   Thanks for the timely reminder!! 

Melinda -   I totally agree - and like with exercise.. its easier said than done... so many cliche s work there way in, but they're true, and I have to change my destructive way of thinking!!

Pumba, Hope you're making time for YOU!

 Spongie (hope your back is better!!), 

Lisa - whatcha readin??  Because someone reminded me of the library - I went to see if any of the newer diet books (Biggest Loser) were there - I came home with a STACK of books!!   I'm going to learn to knit an afghan - that'll keep my hands busy!!

aries - as long as your conscious of the swipe and bites, I think you may have to add those to your calorie count - can you be a chef and not taste the food?  

Bee  - I think you're just a step away - since you're here anyway, I think you are workin it with us!!!   I know what you mean about having to prepare yourself to go it the right way!!  I know the major obstacle in my way is my blasted mind!!

monymony - YOU ROCK! Thanks for being an inspiration!!

UTM - thanks for being such a consistent, dear cheerleader, and friend!   

Kathy - I had a friend, in childhood who's name was Val - your screen name brought up some great memories!! You've got a great start!!  

As those of you who read the thread know - I like to talk, I get lonely sometimes... so I just sit here and ramble.  Yet, somehow, its making a difference.  I am stunned.  Quite possibly I couldnt be consistent in a food diary, or a diary of any  kind, but this medium is working - because -

When you post, you inspire - when you inspire - youre a part of the "peeps" and an important part of... *WWPD*


----------



## dismom9761

Good Morning Everyone!!I didn't get to read anything last night because my internet was not working.Welcome Valentine.  I would like to say more to individuals but I have a CRANKY two year old and it is hard t cocentrate.
  I did want to say I had a very successful day yesterday.  I had grilled shrimp and yogurt for dinner and a WW sundae cone for dessert.Those are soo good.

Everyone have a GOOD day....


----------



## Minnie

*UMA -* Here are two cookie recipies that are SBD friendly. On the site I got them from they just warn that they are high in calories but not bad when you need a little something   

Slicks oatmeal chocolate chip cookies

1 Cup of Land-o-Lakes Soft Baking Butter 
1 and 1/2 cups Splenda
2 eggs
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
1 Cup oat flour
1/2 cup whole wheat flour
1 teaspoon baking soda
1 teaspoon cinnamon
1/2 teaspoon nutmeg
1/2 teaspoon salt
3 cups whole grain oats
1 cup semi-sweet mini morsels

Preheat oven to 350 degrees

Beat together butter and splenda until creamy
Add eggs and vanilla - beat well - set aside

Combine oat flour, whole wheat flour, baking soda, cinnamon, nutmeg and salt together - add to butter/sugar/egg mixture - mix well

Stir in whole grain oats and mini chocolate chips - mix well

Drop by rounded teaspoon onto parchment paper lined cookie sheet, flatten slightly and bake for 10 minutes.

Cool on paper towels



Slicks Phase 2 Peanut Butter Chocolate Chip Cookies  

1 Cup of Land-o-Lakes Soft Baking Butter
1-Cup Natural Peanut Butter
1-Cup Splenda
1 Egg
1 teaspoon vanilla
1 1/2 Cups oat flour
1 cup whole-wheat flour
1 teaspoon baking soda
1 teaspoon salt
1 cup semi-sweet mini morsels

Preheat oven to 350 degrees
Beat together butter, peanut butter, splenda, egg & vanilla well & set aside. 
Combine oat flour, whole wheat flour, baking soda and salt together - add to butter/peanut butter/splenda/egg/vanilla mixture - mix well
Stir in mini chocolate chips - mix well
Take a = ball of dough in hands and flatten to a round flat disc and place disc on a parchment paper lined cookie sheet and bake for 8 minutes.
Cool on paper towels makes 2 dozen


----------



## Minnie

Finally happy days are here again - PH1 is in the books


----------



## UtahMama

Good Morning!!!

Listen! Tomarrow is Thanksgiving!!!! DONT cheat today! DONT!

(I'm telling MYSELF this)....Tomarrow you deserve a nice meal (still make good choices!!!) Dont sabotage your Thanksgiving meal today!

We can still have "good numbers" tomarrow but we need to be mindful of everything we eat today. 

Today is Exercise Day! (for me) I'm a little queezy so I'll go and just walk laps. I have an hour to feel better. I have some "Little Tummies" anti nausea medicine. I just think it's because of the vomit smell I keep smelling every time I go near the laundry room.   I'll go just BECAUSE I dont want to! That would be "progress".


----------



## Bee

eeyore45 said:
			
		

> Today I feel like smiling!!
> 
> Bee  - I think you're just a step away - since you're here anyway, I think you are workin it with us!!!   I know what you mean about having to prepare yourself to go it the right way!!  I know the major obstacle in my way is my blasted mind!!




Yes, it is most lkely my mind... or lack there of   

I will be with you soon.. I already am in spirit!


----------



## aries1980

eeyore45 said:
			
		

> hmmm I'm confused.
> 
> you have an SD400?  Why are you looking for a new one?  Cant you just get another memory card?  I have the powershoot S200 - 2mgpixel - I wish I had a bigger meg - but - I am so happy with my pictures!!  but let me know...




It says memory card error but... really it has nothing to do with the memory card because its fine.. it still has all my pics on it.  Any memory card that I put in it says that.  My friend has the same camera and hers did the same thing and actually erased her photos,  needless to say she was pretty mad.  Well she still had a warrantie so she sent it in and they cleaned it, but when she got it back it worked for like a month before it did it all over again, and then they replaced the whole thing for her.  I figured since mine started doing this since my WDW trip in Sept. that I dont have chance of getting it to work right.  I've had it for 4 years now so I guess I just have to upgrade, because spending the money to get it looked at and not get fixed is not an extra step that I dont know is worth it yet.


----------



## Backstage_Gal

Good morning everyone. 

This is totally off topic, it is a Public Service Announcement from me to you:

http://bfads.net/

To assist you ladies in your blackfriday shopping. The Thursday Ads today!


----------



## aries1980

eeyore45 said:
			
		

> Today I feel like smiling!!
> aries - as long as your conscious of the swipe and bites, I think you may have to add those to your calorie count - can you be a chef and not taste the food?
> 
> *WWPD*



Well I wish that were true, but In school the made us taste everything to understand the taste for when we left school and out on our own we know what  were looking for in taste.  i use to be in school 3 days a week for 6 hours baking and tasting the whole time.  Needless to say I was pregnant then and it didnt matter but now, it matters.  I am such a glutton for sweets.  I have to say that I was pretty controlling yesterday especially after I made the batch of buttercream coffee icing and then found out the calorie count for the whole batch was *2285 calories*! That was what pushed me even more to keep the tasting to like one lick!!


----------



## aries1980

here ladies Minnie with a little glitz for you all!!!


----------



## honeymo78

Hi Everyone!!!!  Thanksgiving is almost here and I know we are all ready to tackle and obstacles that come up.  Moderation is the key.  Now here's hoping I can stick to that that 

DH was so sweet last night.  He stopped at the store on his way home and picked up some fresh Italian bread for our sandwiches and some tomatos so I could put some on my sandwich.  Plus he only cooked enough bacon for the sandwiches so I wouldnt be tempted to eat extra.  It worked out perfectly and was super yummy on the fresh bread.  I didnt get any more laundry done or exercise in though.  DH had ordered me a necklace to go along with a bracelet he had gotten me and it finally came in so we went to pick it up.  We didnt want to head to the mall this weekend when it would be mobbed.  So now I get to wear my Christmas present.  Since its just the two of us we dont really worry about exchanging gifts on Christmas and I usually end up getting my gift right around thanksgiving.  Now of course I make him wait until at least December for his.  

Food so far today has been good.  I had a bagel with ff cream cheese for breakfast and I got pork lo mein w/veggies and wonton soup for lunch.  No clue on what will be for dinner.  DH might want to stop at mcdonalds for nuggets on the way to the casino.  If so Ill just get some nuggets too and maybe a small fry or just share a few of his.  I most likely wont check in again until Friday.

Have a happy and safe holiday


----------



## Valentine

Just popping in to say hi!  And I hope everyone is having a great day!!  About to leave my office and I have to do a little last minute shopping for my sister (who is cooking tomorrow) One of my stops is to "Aunt Butchies"  Do any of you know what that is???? Only the BEST bakery ever!!!   I will control myself and only get the cheesecake sampler for her.... that way I won't eat any... I despise cheesecake!  

Okay.... I am off.... I'll check in again later  

Kathy


----------



## lexmelinda

Everybody read UM's hilarious Thanksgiving post.....*HERE*


----------



## monymony3471

*Ok, so we are skinny minni loser nerds progressing to perfection. Got it.*


I'm reading with a mask on so I don't breath in all that cyber dust.  Man how do you all who live so far apart get the flu?  Lot's of pixie dust coming at cha!

Why do I open the fridge bare and all, knowing it's bare and all, thinking this time there will be something I can eat?  We are a weird species.

Ok, back to the kids.


----------



## AlaskaMOM

utahmama said:
			
		

> Before I forget, ther is one last change. Instead of offering a choice of 12 different scrumptious desserts, we will serve our tradional pumpkin pie, garnished with whipped cream and small fingerprints.



Well UM Good thing I'm not there.  Then there'd be larger finger and hand prints as garnishes.  Fingerprints from wanting a little taste, hand prints from me smacking the fingers with the other hand! 
That is why we won't be having pumpkin pie this year      It's my favorite leftover for b'fast the next day!!

Alright Skinnie Minnie's STAY STRONG!!!  Thanksgiving is only a day (1 day) and we will not sabotoge our new healthy way of life for one day!!!


----------



## eeyore45

monymony3471 said:
			
		

> *Ok, so we are skinny minni loser nerds progressing to perfection. Got it.*
> 
> 
> I'm reading with a mask on so I don't breath in all that cyber dust.  Man how do you all who live so far apart get the flu?  Lot's of pixie dust coming at cha!
> 
> Why do I open the fridge bare and all, knowing it's bare and all, thinking this time there will be something I can eat?  We are a weird species.
> 
> Ok, back to the kids.



    

OH my...      WHERE's the TAG FAIRY!!

are you naked when you open that refrigerator???  The image from 





> ...open the fridge, bare'n all"



oh my - I really must eat food!!   that just hit me as down right hilarious!!!  and somehow I'm suspecting, it'll only be funny to ME!

which makes you understand why I was never the "cool" one!!


----------



## monymony3471

Sandy!


That brought tears to my eyes.  I'm still laughing.  I never read it that way.  Too funny!    


Thanks!


----------



## UtahMama

Yay! I have internet again! I posted my Martha Stewart Thanksgiving on two of my threads and it poufed before I could over here too. THANK YOU Melinda for linking us to it! 

My tummy is SO quea-zy! I'm sure I'll get full-on GOMBOO just in time for T-giving! 

I am SOOOO TWISTED though! I'm secretly glad I have a stomach ache so I'll not over eat! Maybe if I do end up with the stomache flu, I'll lose just in time for weigh in! THAT's "Nucking Futs!" Oh well, it's the truth! That's like what an eating disorder person would think! Oh, I guess compulsive overeating IS an eating disorder  . 

Baby Steps. 

Let me attempt to change my thinking: I want to earn my weight loss. The temporary loss from the flu is very temporary.It's not worth the misery of the flu to hope for it!!!! 



Do you guys think if I made a pumpkin pie without crust it would be phase 2 ish? Made with some Splenda, egg and pumpkin? I cant find the official listing for any squash nor cranberrys. Anyone Know? Cranberrys are so good with leftover turkey. I need to study the phases better. I tend to limit myself to certain for-sure foods, very boring!


I'm off to make a batch of tummy tea.


----------



## pixie dust 112

just posting a Happy Thanksgiving wish to all of you skinnie minnies!  GOod luck to everyone tomorrow?  We can do it! 

UM - loved your Martha Stewart Thanksgiving!


----------



## AlaskaMOM

UtahMama said:
			
		

> Do you guys think if I made a pumpkin pie without crust it would be phase 2 ish? Made with some Splenda, egg and pumpkin? I cant find the official listing for any squash nor cranberrys. Anyone Know? Cranberrys are so good with leftover turkey. I need to study the phases better. I tend to limit myself to certain for-sure foods, very boring!
> 
> 
> I'm off to make a batch of tummy tea.



Squash is definately on P2.  I'm not sure about cranberries, but I believe so.  I'm making fresh SF cranberry sauce.  pour in some clean cranberries into a saucepot, add a splash of OJ (use sparingly) some zest of orange, a sprinkle of cinnamon, and enough water to help it get it's sizzle (maybe 2-4 tablespoons) and cook on low for 20-40 min then add in some splenda to taste.  DH loves his cranberries. (I wonder if he'll like it as much with no rolls to put it on??


----------



## abbot

Call me the newest member in this league of losing weight, though it might have been a bit late but I have realised the importance of losing weight. Anyways as always when you step into a new field you are most likely to be crowded with suggestions and I am no exception. However amongst the many so called tips to lose weight I am hearing a lot about the whey protein. So can someone please elaborate this to me regarding the benefits of the said product to effective weight loss!


----------



## spongemommie05

Happy Thanksgiving   to all, try not to drive yourself's too crazy   after all it's only thanksgiving once a year, i am thankful i am alive and i have a great husband no wonderful, loving husband and very cute and lovable kids .. instead of driving myself crazy on what food i am not gonna eat i am just gonna be thankful that i have food , weigh in on friday will be tough for us all individually so just take your own baby steps and as long as your trying that is all you can do,   anyways love to ya all and Happy Thanksgiving once again.  Just keep slimin, just keep slimmin


----------



## eeyore45

Happy Thanksgiving Peeps

and may we remember most.  Its not about the food!  Right now, where I am, I am becoming food obsessed.  Too much, not enough... etc y'all know the routine.  Today is one of the biggest.. challenges, so I have the _opportunity_ to make positive changes...

*are you with me?* 

I thought so!!

and now I take a moment of cyberspace time to state the obvious - I am thankful to the peeps for accepting me, and helping me in this journey.  I am thankful for my family, for life, for opportunities, for friendship and fellowship - 

Make it a great day (or not) - the choice is up to you!! How you choose to look at it.  I'm not giving up turkey the rest of my life, so I'm going to make the choice to make it a healthy day.


----------



## lexmelinda

HAPPY THANKSGIVING!!!

We decided last minute NOT to travel to my mom's house for Thanksgiving. My 96 yr old grandfather just got out of the hospital...recovering from dehydration from a stomach bug. Mom mentioned that we shouldn't go to my grandparents house if we'd all been sick with a stomach bug. 

I went on the CDC web site and YES....we are all contagious for at least 3 days after recovery and for up to 2 weeks!! I love and miss my grandparents but that's not a chance we are willing to take. 

My husband's family will be gathering here in town but his step mother is ill with cancer and again, not gonna chance it. 

*ON THE UP SIDE*.....today should be easy, food wise, for me. Guess we'll lay around and watch movies and eat whatever is in the house since I didn't prepare anything or buy any groceries. It's a no stress holiday for the lexmelinda family....and for this I am thankful.   

 *Have a wonderful and blessed Thanksgiving, everyone!*


----------



## Toot Sweet

Hi everyone, and especially Utahmama, Wendy!!  Wendy, sorry it has taken me so long to stop back in.  I have not done well trying to lose weight and I feel like a loser.    But I still love you and I'm so happy for you and your weight loss success!! 

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone! What are your plans today?  Our family is having Thanksiving alone this year (my dad and his wife are in VA right now, visiting, but they already came here and will be spending thanksgiving day with my stepsister down in Williamsburg). All our family is still back on the West coast and here we are in VA by ourselves. First time. We'll be going to the movies today too, to see Deck the Halls. Tomorrow we are meeting my stepsister and her family at Colonial Williamsburg. That should be fun, unless it's super-crowded!! My dad and his wife will be there also!


----------



## Minnie

UtahMama said:
			
		

> Do you guys think if I made a pumpkin pie without crust it would be phase 2 ish? Made with some Splenda, egg and pumpkin? I cant find the official listing for any squash nor cranberrys. Anyone Know? Cranberrys are so good with leftover turkey. I need to study the phases better. I tend to limit myself to certain for-sure foods, very boring!



UMA if you look back a couple pages I listed a PH2 safe pumpkin pie recipe.

As irony would have it I found that I'm not supposed to bring anything pumpkin so now I'm off to look for something else safe


----------



## UtahMama

abbot said:
			
		

> Call me the newest member in this league of losing weight, though it might have been a bit late but I have realised the importance of losing weight. Anyways as always when you step into a new field you are most likely to be crowded with suggestions and I am no exception. However amongst the many so called tips to lose weight I am hearing a lot about the whey protein. So can someone please elaborate this to me regarding the benefits of the said product to effective weight loss!


Abbot!!!!

I will look into it. I love ANYthing that helps me!

BUT! Tell us about yourself!!!!! Your first post was HERE!!!  

You are welcome to join us if you want!


----------



## TwinkieMama

Happy Thanksgiving​

Thank you to everyone for the get well wishes!  We (the six of us plus 2 visiting grandparents) all dropped like flies after Monday night dinner with the dreaded stomach flu.  It was awful... I have never been that sick.  We are all better (except DS1 who is still have trouble keeping anything but soda crackers and water down).


Also welcome to *Valentine* ( I   that name) and *Abbot* and any other newbies I have missed!


Welcome back to *Toot Sweet-* I was starting to think Bbgrizzle had kidnapped you girl!

*Bee*- I know that as soon as you decide you are 'in' you are going to Rock on the weight loss.  Also thank you so much for your kind words regarding my trip reports... I had no idea people will still reading them! Thanks!

Congrats to all who are doing well!

Sympathy to the *lexmelinda* family- glad you are better and that you have a peaceful family Thanksgiving planned. 

*Utah*- I am so worried about you.  You do NOT want the flu!!  The laundry and disinfecting are NOT worth the 2 lbs of water weight.   However your Thanksgiving post was the FUNNIEST thing I have read in a long time.  Thank you for helping me keep things in perspective (and for the great decorating and entertaining hints!)


----------



## UtahMama

Happy Thanksgiving!!!!!

Have a lovely meal! Let's plan ahead and make GOOD choices. I have to make ROLLS!!!   BUT will NOT touch them!! I will not sabotage myself. I will not sabotage myself. I will not sabotage myself!!!!!! They wont be my HOMEmade ones, that'd KILL me. They're frozen dough ones. STILL tempting!

After the dinner and dessert temptations, We're going to Jordan Landing (Movie Theatre, I was being specific for the local girl Spongalicious) to see one of three movies we're interested in. NO POPCORN (insert pitiful faced smilie here) I'll have to take snacks in my purse.  


So, I got on the scale and HOPE I maintain that loss! It's not as good as last week, naturally, but it's braggable (anything less than the previous number is braggable!)

No Zombie Eating!  That was for ME and anyone else who consumes mindless extra calories that are not worth it!





Im THANKFUL for this supportive group of wonderful women (and one MIA hunk) and the strength and love y'all give me daily!


----------



## spongemommie05

UtahMama said:
			
		

> Happy Thanksgiving!!!!!
> 
> Have a lovely meal! Let's plan ahead and make GOOD choices. I have to make ROLLS!!!   BUT will NOT touch them!! I will not sabotage myself. I will not sabotage myself. I will not sabotage myself!!!!!! They wont be my HOMEmade ones, that'd KILL me. They're frozen dough ones. STILL tempting!
> 
> After the dinner and dessert temptations, We're going to Jordan Landing (Movie Theatre, I was being specific for the local girl Spongalicious) to see one of three movies we're interested in. NO POPCORN (insert pitiful faced smilie here) I'll have to take snacks in my purse.
> 
> 
> So, I got on the scale and HOPE I maintain that loss! It's not as good as last week, naturally, but it's braggable (anything less than the previous number is braggable!)
> 
> No Zombie Eating!  That was for ME and anyone else who consumes mindless extra calories that are not worth it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im THANKFUL for this supportive group of wonderful women (and one MIA hunk) and the strength and love y'all give me daily!


UM
What time you gonna go to the movies ?


----------



## eeyore45

Abott, not sure about your question, but I've been researching (and waiting for the vitamin health food store to get it back in!!)

*Glucomannan* from Wikipedia :
Glucomannan is a water-soluble polysaccharide composing 40% by dry weight of the roots or corm of the konjac plant. Glucomannan is a dietary fiber, and has been marketed as a the treatment for constipation, obesity, high cholesterol, Acne vulgaris (source) and Type 2 diabetes.

Clinical evidence suggests glucomannan may be beneficial in weight loss (PMID 16320857). Because it is a soluble fiber, it absorbs water to form a viscous gel-like mass. This mass may promote feelings of satiety while traveling through the gastrointestinal tract. In obese patients, taking 1 gram of glucomannan with 8 ounces (250 ml) of water at 1 hour before each of 3 meals daily over 8 weeks resulted in an average weight loss of 5.5 pounds

Glucomannan may be useful as a therapeutic adjunct for Type 2 diabetes. It has been shown to improve the lipid profile and alleviate the fasting blood glucose levels of Type 2 diabetics 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glucomannan (go to wikipedia for more links in above information, including a paragraph on cholestral)

Now I went to GNC, my cousin is also the one forging ahead btw, she's been on it and feels it works much much better at giving her a "full" feeling, better than hoodia which she says didnt work at all!  *However* the GNC doesnt carry plain Glucomannan, theirs has chitosen (sp??) which is another fiber - but the other ingredients listed along with glucomanan doesnt state how much glucomannan is in the gel cap pill...


----------



## eeyore45

I've been up since 4 am - dh snores while breathing IN and OUT - and while on his stomach!!

Our oven isnt functioning properly!  Got the pumpkin pie done, I read its less calories and fat if you eat the filling (fat free stuff!!) and leave the crust, and of course use FF Cool Whip!

I'm making sides (potatoes, and veggies, stuffing, cranberries) putting them in the fridge, then popping them in the oven while the bird "rests"... I have one hour before the next run on the kitchen!!


----------



## Bee

To all a Happy Thanksgiving!

I am thankful that it is not so cold here in Omaha!  I will be camping outside a 
shopping center all night.  I normally dont do that... but I have to get this one particular item... CHEAP.  I will tell you what it was tomorrow or Friday!

All have a wonderful day.. I am going to my brothers house.. My sister in law is skinny and all her skinny family will be there... so, this will be fun   

love all y'all...


----------



## UtahMama

I just had a sugar free Reeses peanut butter cup (singular) and it was pretty good. My DH took my DS's (6 & 8) to a convienience store to fetch the Mama a diet Pepsi JUMBO super size...and the kids chose a drink AND a treat. Riley, the 6 year old chose the very expensive sugar free version of the Reeses Peanut Butter Cups. Which illustrates several things. IF it had been ME, they would have gotten an ON SALE drink (since they dont finish them) and they'd SHARE a cheese and crackers or bag of pretzles (something healthy-ish). 

Funny, huh?


----------



## dwheatl

I know it's nutso, but I'm joining you all today, Thanksgiving. I need to lose 14 lbs, have done WW several times, pretty successfully, but right now I don't want to spend the time and money to go to meetings. Plus, you all are so sweet and funny.
I didn't have time to read all the posts yet, because I need to pay my bills now, but I'll go back and do it later. 
I thought if I joined today I might skip the zombie eating and the mountainous portion sizes.

I did have time to read UM's description of the low-rise jeans.   That crack in the back is called a "coin slot". I saw a young lady at the supermarket with a backside the size of a case of soda, and she was showing a dollar slot. Low-rise jeans + extra weight + needing items on the bottom shelf = 
Happy Thanksgiving to all, and let's make today about gratitude, not gorging.


----------



## Valentine

Happy Thanksgiving

I hope everyone has a healthy & happy day!  Whatever your plans...I am heading over to my sister's house....I think it will be just myself, my sister.. and tough guy (in my siggie).. although he is much bigger now.. i just LOVE that pic and don't want to change it yet!  He is my nephew btw... not mine.... I only borrow him on the weekends and for an occasional Disney trip    Anyway.. I will check in on all of you later!  Have a great day... enjoy the movies for those of you who are going... feel better to those who are sick... and think thin to All of us!  

Kathy


----------



## aries1980

Hello ladies Bird is in the oven and all 8 sides are ready to go in when they are done!!! Been good so far today saving he calories had a *diet pepsi *for you UM and some water.  Dinner is where I will blow my calories but since I made Thanksgiving this year I took a lot of low cal recipes.


Talk you ladies and gent. After Dinner!!


----------



## eeyore45

My turkey is bigger than the roasting pan!!  (dh got it free from  work!) 18#'s

Boys (and  their gf) are MIA!!  (presumably eating turkey there first, here last!) 

New FDA guidlines for safe turkey temp is 165 - used to be dark meat at 180!! (No, I couldnt get thru to the Butterball talk line - it was busy and didnt give me the option!!  BUT I emailed, and they emailed back!!)


----------



## dismom9761

Happy Thanksgiving!!!

Welcome to the newcomers(no names- in a hurry)  

Well I conquered Thanksgiving dinner.It helps that I don't like alot of what was served.I did stay away from the rolls and macaroni and cheese.I had a sliver of pumpkin pie and it was soooo good.For the first time I am not overstuffed after eating.  Tomorrow I will be leaving extra early for shopping but I will check in with my weight.

I am so thankful today for my kids,DH and wonderful friends.....Happy Thanksgiving!!


----------



## TwinkieMama

Welcome dwheatl!  Today is the perfect day to join the skinny minnies (actually any day is perfect!).  

Fortunately for world peace (ok just extended family peace)... I am counting calories not carbs or fats because we are having a traditional Southern Thanksgiving (think turkey with sides of carbs, carbs, more carbs and then veggies swimming in butter).... also I am taking the day off of counting and going to have small portions and focus on gratitude, family and all my many blessings (of course having just survived the flu is a big help... a lot of things don't look good).

I will splurge on dessert because I after weeks of feeling Thanksgrinchy I woke up in the most wonderful Thanksgiving mood.... and made a homemade from scratch apple pie!!!!  My little girls helped me after donning there frilly heart covered aprons made from a vintage (found in my grandma's sewing box) pattern (not by me.. I don't sew! or craft!)  Too cute!

I will be thinking of all of you peeps as I put truely dainty (read miniscule) portions of everything that I really want (no wasting calories on pleasing others!!!.... ie no corn even if FIL picked it in Virginny at peak harvest time, froze it, stored it and carried it here just for us... let DH do the obligatory eating! I am a free woman!) and enjoying one slice of pie ala mode.    You all are the good angels sitting on my right shoulder


----------



## lexmelinda

UtahMama said:
			
		

> My DH took my DS's (6 & 8) to a convienience store to fetch the Mama a diet Pepsi JUMBO super size...and the kids chose a drink AND a treat. Riley, the 6 year old chose the very expensive sugar free version of the Reeses Peanut Butter Cups. Which illustrates several things. IF it had been ME, they would have gotten an ON SALE drink (since they dont finish them) and they'd SHARE a cheese and crackers or bag of pretzles (something healthy-ish).


Man Shopping...the phenomenon when the dad goes to the store and purchases all the great expensive, unnecessary stuff that mom won't buy...usually forgetting the thing for which he was sent. So be thankful...at least he remembered the diet Pepsi! (He did remember the diet Pepsi, didn't he?)

Glad everyone is having a great day. Welcome, newbies!! I succumbed to the pressure of the fam and went out to the store and purchased a Thanksgiving-ish meal....deli-rotisseri turkey breast (was SO much better than my mom's turkey...ssshhh), stove top stuffing, mashed potatoes, green beans, jar of Boston Market turkey gravy, Sister Schubert's yeast rolls and a Sara Lee pumpkin pie. Tried to eat sensibly but I still feel really full. Hopefully will skip dinner. I will be SO embarrased if I have actually gained back the 5 I lost.


----------



## aries1980

Good Night Ladies Im full and I believe I didnt go over my calories for tha day at all 1600.   yeah baby.    I dont think I have much of a change but that 1.5 from last friday into Sat. so I will let you know.... Im off to bed because thats right BLACK FRIDAY is almost here and its 8:40pm here and I need to leave for Walmart at 2am to wait in line for 5am... So talk you later Peeps!!!


   Good Luck for weigh in!!


----------



## spongemommie05

good night all, just wanted to say i hope everyone had a great thanksgiving!
Um you are such a nerd but i love ya anyways see ya tommorow at aerobics
wal-mart is insane i had to run and get milk and people were camping out in the store for those one chance grabs STAY AWAY FROM THE WAL-MARTS!!
love ya all and goodnight


----------



## BONITATIME

Good morining as I am always up first I am pleased to say this.  

I am glad to hear you all had a great day yesterday.

Weighing -In  I have lost 2 pounds, I had hoped for more but any loss is great.   
I will not be weighing in next friday unless I find and internet cafe as I will be in Disneyland Paris    but I will be trying to make the right choices and not eat so much whilst I am there. I rarely put on weight at Disney as we walk loads. That may another reason be why it is my favourite holiday place.
Waiting to see how the rest of you have done.


----------



## Kay1

Congratulations on your loss Bonitatime, and have a blast at DLP! I lonly lost 1/2 a pound this week which is better than nothing I guess. I had some anger issues with one of my sons at dinner last night and ate a few hundred more calories  than I'd planned, but no major sinning . . . just minor.   

Good luck, everyone.


----------



## pixie dust 112

BONITATIME said:
			
		

> Good morining as I am always up first I am pleased to say this.
> 
> I am glad to hear you all had a great day yesterday.
> 
> Weighing -In  I have lost 2 pounds, I had hoped for more but any loss is great.
> I will not be weighing in next friday unless I find and internet cafe as I will be in Disneyland Paris    but I will be trying to make the right choices and not eat so much whilst I am there. I rarely put on weight at Disney as we walk loads. That may another reason be why it is my favourite holiday place.
> Waiting to see how the rest of you have done.



Congratulations on the loss.  Hava a great time in France!


----------



## pixie dust 112

Morning Everybody!  I've losty a total of 5 lbs. this week!  The 2 I posted about on SUnday plus 3 more this morning!    For anyone who has small or no weight loss this week, remember last Friday my total was 0!  Hang in there girls... we made it through Thanksgiving!


----------



## lexmelinda

*Way to go Kay, Nikki, & Pixie!!!*      

*Weigh in*.......*3 pounds lost*......which is 2 more than the 5 I lost with the stomach virus but I guess it's still a loss? Sounds like an algebra problem...I dunno.

*Bringing our total to......10.5 so far this week!!!! *   

*FUN OT THING*.....Was I the only one that didn't know I could change my DIS display options?? Click on your User CP and then scroll down to the very bottom (on the bar that says "contact us", etc. there is a drop down menu that lets you change your colors. I am now officially in "Happy Holidays" mode for all my DISin purposes.


----------



## pixie dust 112

lexmelinda said:
			
		

> *Way to go Kay & Nikki!!!*
> 
> *Weigh in*.......*3 pounds lost*......which is 2 more than the 5 I lost with the stomach virus but I guess it's still a loss? Sounds like an algebra problem...I dunno.
> 
> *Bringing our total to......5.5 so far this week!!!! *
> 
> *FUN OT THING*.....Was I the only one that didn't know I could change my DIS display options?? Click on your User CP and then scroll down to the very bottom (on the bar that says "contact us", etc. there is a drop down menu that lets you change your colors. I am now officially in "Happy Holidays" mode for all my DISin purposes.



Congratulations!  I changed mine last night too!  Right after that Thanksgiving dinner is done it is the Christmas season.  Listened to Christmas music on the way home from My brothere's house last night!


----------



## crazy4dizney

Congrats to all you losers   
            After slaving over a hot stove for two days , I guess I thought it was my right of passage to the feast.  Oh well... Todays a new day!!  I did get on the scale but really did'nt want too...  

I'm up 1 lb. Ohhhhh the shame....   Next step is to figure what to do with the left overs???? Oh snap...

Only 25 more days untill vacation and progress is soooooo slow.  

I need to stay on track...

My goal today is exercise      Wish me luck    I need it....


----------



## pixie dust 112

crazy4dizney said:
			
		

> Congrats to all you losers
> After slaving over a hot stove for two days , I guess I thought it was my right of passage to the feast.  Oh well... Todays a new day!!  I did get on the scale but really did'nt want too...
> 
> I'm up 1 lb. Ohhhhh the shame....   Next step is to figure what to do with the left overs???? Oh snap...
> 
> Only 25 more days untill vacation and progress is soooooo slow.
> 
> I need to stay on track...
> 
> My goal today is exercise      Wish me luck    I need it....




Hey up one pound afterdoing the cooking and going through Thanksgiving dinner is ok.  Just think in past years it could have been a bigger gain ...so watching what you ate the rest of the week helped keep the numbers down.  Today's a fresh start!  coming your way for a better week this week.  By the way everyone, I expect I'll have a gain next Friday due to PMS water retention  Man I hate that!  I'll just have to keep working through it and remember it will disappear later!


----------



## lexmelinda

pixie dust 112 said:
			
		

> I've losty a total of* 5 lbs.* this week!


*Pixie, congrats!!!*    
I guess I was posting while you were posting and I missed your 5 lbs. Way to go and during Thanksgiving week no less...you get doubled dusted for that weigh in!


----------



## dismom9761

Congratulations everyone on the weight loss!  
crazy4dizney-Baby steps....  
  I weighed today and I am down 5.5 lbs.  Thanks for all the encouragement that I have been getting here.   Now I am off to shop some more-I just stopped to drop off some stuff and decided to weigh.Shopping is exercise, right?


----------



## UtahMama

Guess what I'm eating??? A wheat ROLL!!! It's heavenly.

I've lost another 3 pounds! Making a total of 9 in 2 weeks ((brag, brag))

I had *the* most disfunctional family Thanksgiving ever! No one was shot or anything, but it was sooooo not well organized or well put together! The hostess, SIL, claimed she was too "busy" (as if the past hostesses, me or other SIL were NOT "busy"???) Arrived at the time to eat, 2:00, no tables set, no chairs, not enough forks or spoons (we shared!), oven and microwave "broken", no ice, NOTHING matched (personal peeve I guess, ask Spongie how *everything* HAS to match with me), no warmth or joy (till I got there!), CANNED gravy (no one cares about that but FIL)....and FIL sitting at the head of the table GLARING!!!

good times.


Our tradition is to go to the movies after clean up, but no one could agree on anything...I forgot to call Spongie's family (she was waiting for my call!!! EEEEKs!!!) We ended up seeing "Deck the Halls" which starts out great, middle is LAME, ends well (in case you were wondering). I bought popcorn and didnt eat any. It smelled SOOO good. Popcorn was for family, diet coke (ewww) for me! 

The only thing I "cheated" on was yams swimming in marhmallows (I HAD to take some because intimidating FIL made the stuff) I took 2 bites and swished the rest around my plate and spat some in my napkin discretely. Dont tell. Plus I tasted a bite of Pumkin bread. Not worth it.

I had a small serving of turkey (dry) moistened with cranberry sauce (aprx 2 T. amount), asperagus, sugar free jello (planned ahead!), and mostly green salad. I did not feel deprived. I could have started phase 2 early (with I did with the cranberries and pumpkin and yams) and ate some fresh wheat rolls, but I didnt want to say what I ALWAYS say every year as justification to sabotage myself "It's THANKSGIVING, I'm going to enjoy myself...etc." That gives me permission to gain back some hard earned pounds!  That is for me, anyway. My slippery slope to re-gaining. I'm trying to break bad patterns and form new good ones. Again, NONE of the food at our table (except the stuff I made) was "worth it"! That would have been VERY tempting if anything looked good!


Now I have to go back and read what I've missed. 


Happy Black Friday! Please either post or pm your wt. loss (even if it's not a pretty picture). 

Love you guys!


----------



## UtahMama

me -3 
Spongie -6 
Pixiedust -5
Bonita  -2
dismom  -5.5
Crazy4Disney +1 (totally fixable, girlfriend!)



Spongalicious! Your family picture is GORGEOUS!


----------



## pixie dust 112

Congrats everybody!


----------



## honeymo78

I hope everyone had a great holiday and congrats to all you losers this week.

I had a good time at the casino.  We didnt win big but I only spent half the money we had budgeted for the trip.  Food choices were good.  I had some chicken and mashed potatos from the rest stop for dinner.  I stuck to diet soda and water while I was at the casino.  No booze for me this trip.  

I was pretty well behaved at thanksgiving dinner.  I had a tomato sandwich and string cheese for brunch.  I did munch on some chips and salsa before dinner though and had a few small bites of bruschetta.  I stayed on track at the dinner table.  I had a slice of ham, one helping of mashed potatos and a small spoonful of stuffing.  I did eat two small biscuits.  I was so proud of myself for not going back for seconds.  About an hour later we had dessert and I did eat a small piece of pumpkin pie with fresh whipped cream.  With the exception of the chips and pie I would have stayed withing my caloric goal for the day.  I think that even with that stuff I didnt go much over the amount I should eat if I was trying to maintain my weight.  

Of course Im right back on track today.  No loss on the scale this morning but I wasnt expecting it since it hasnt been a full week since I last weighed in.  Hopefully Ill see a nice change next week when Im on track to weigh on fridays.  Im guzzling that water today to flush out my system from the extra food yesterday.  Im also planning on a 15-20 min walk before lunch today.  

Have a great day everyone


----------



## Disneyland_Mama

Hi everyone!
I just wanted to check in.  Whoopdee Doo!  I lost 1 WHOLE pound!  That really sucks, but it's my fault.  I didn't exercise at all.... except my fingers, on the internet, that is.    
I did really well yesterday (Thanksgiving).  Since I cooked, I had no desire to eat.  Sticking my hand up a birds happy place really grosses me out and by the dinner time, I still had the willies.  I did make some yummy healthy alternatives to the mashed taters and stuffing.  I made a big green salad w/ fat free bleu cheese dressing and steamed broccoli, carrots and cauliflower, Hollandaise sauce optional.
I hit Target this morning at 5am and waited in line for the 6am opening.  Yes, I did my part for the economy!    

I hope everyone had a blessed Thanksgiving!   
AND Congrats to all you losers!   WOW, UM 9 pounds!  Way to go, girl!


----------



## UtahMama

Disneyland_Mama said:
			
		

> Hi everyone!
> I just wanted to check in.  Whoopdee Doo!  I lost 1 WHOLE pound!  That really sucks, but it's my fault.  I didn't exercise at all.... except my fingers, on the internet, that is.
> I did really well yesterday (Thanksgiving).  Since I cooked, I had no desire to eat.  Sticking my hand up a birds happy place really grosses me out and by the dinner time, I still had the willies.  I did make some yummy healthy alternatives to the mashed taters and stuffing.  I made a big green salad w/ fat free bleu cheese dressing and steamed broccoli, carrots and cauliflower, Hollandaise sauce optional.
> I hit Target this morning at 5am and waited in line for the 6am opening.  Yes, I did my part for the economy!
> 
> I hope everyone had a blessed Thanksgiving!
> AND Congrats to all you losers!   WOW, UM 9 pounds!  Way to go, girl!




Homey, your fingers look FABULOUS!!!  

I went to Walmart (boys Levi's $10! and BIG packs of Hot Wheels $10.00) NO line at 6:00! And Shopko, fleece blankets $3.99 and chocolate nuts $1.50 (slap on a bow, for unexpected gift giving!) and a duck down king-size comforter for $24.99.


----------



## LBelle

No change for me this week!!!! 

 Still at 135 lbs!!!!  What up with that???? 

 Funny thing is my jeans feel a little less snug but I haven't done any weight training yet so I can't even say I've lost fat and gained muscle, which would excuse my lack of lbs. lost this week!!! 

 

I'm confuddled!!!! 

 


 Big CONGRATS to all the LOSERS!!!!!   Great job!!!  And you all even had a big feast tucked in this week!!!!  I'm awed!!!


----------



## UtahMama

honeymo78 said:
			
		

> I hope everyone had a great holiday and congrats to all you losers this week.
> 
> I had a good time at the casino.  We didnt win big but I only spent half the money we had budgeted for the trip.  Food choices were good.  I had some chicken and mashed potatos from the rest stop for dinner.  I stuck to diet soda and water while I was at the casino.  No booze for me this trip.
> 
> I was pretty well behaved at thanksgiving dinner.  I had a tomato sandwich and string cheese for brunch.  I did munch on some chips and salsa before dinner though and had a few small bites of bruschetta.  I stayed on track at the dinner table.  I had a slice of ham, one helping of mashed potatos and a small spoonful of stuffing.  I did eat two small biscuits.  I was so proud of myself for not going back for seconds.  About an hour later we had dessert and I did eat a small piece of pumpkin pie with fresh whipped cream.  With the exception of the chips and pie I would have stayed withing my caloric goal for the day.  I think that even with that stuff I didnt go much over the amount I should eat if I was trying to maintain my weight.
> 
> Of course Im right back on track today.  No loss on the scale this morning but I wasnt expecting it since it hasnt been a full week since I last weighed in.  Hopefully Ill see a nice change next week when Im on track to weigh on fridays.  Im guzzling that water today to flush out my system from the extra food yesterday.  Im also planning on a 15-20 min walk before lunch today.
> 
> Have a great day everyone


Hey Steph! You just gave me a good idea to up the water! 
No loss is better than a gain. Sounds like you did awesome!

I dont think the "damage" done yesterday will show up till NEXT weigh-in.


----------



## UtahMama

UtahMama said:
			
		

> me -3
> Spongie -6
> Pixiedust -5
> Bonita  -2
> dismom  -5.5
> Crazy4Disney +1 (totally fixable, girlfriend!)


kay -1/2
Lexmelinda -3
Disneyland Mama -1
LBelle 0



Need: Monica, Sandy, Twinke, Valentine, Nsal, PoohBear, Kat, Alaska/Jill
 and Newbies. I probably forgot some...sorry if I did!


Is that 26? Should I not count "gains"? I wont count gains, ok?


I've got my Happy Holidays colors too!


----------



## spongemommie05

well hello everyone, Congrats on the pds lost to everyone and for the others congrats on just having the courage to try(i think that is the hardest part)
i am so excited about loosing weight because i feel better and healthier,
went to aerobics (which kicked my butt and i am gonna go to the gym later (hopefully) or maybe tommorow morning.Way to go Utah was that a butt kicking workout   i forgot to give ya our family pict so remind me..
i hope everyone has a great day try not to do so much shopping   all my love


----------



## TwinkieMama

Hi everyone!!!!

Ok I had a loss this week but I also had the Vile Flu so I can't take credit... though I have hit the "magic" point where I feel so much better!  My jeans are loose and my clothes fit right  

I need serious help with getting back on the wagon! I still have a sick baby, company, and the very stressfull "airing of the Christmas wish lists" has begun... ugh! I am so glad that I cooked instead of my mom.... as Utah said nothing is really "worth it"...  but I haven't counted calories for days or exercised or drank my water.  Also it is harder for me to be awesome when I am happy with how my clothes fit.. so tempting to give myself "a little reward"... like the huge cinnamon roll I had for breakie. (Salad for lunch. Not one bite of dressing or mashed potatos!  )


Ok... I will claim a  *3 lb loss*.  (might be closer to 4, I am having scale issues but I'll go with the lower number because if it is a real loss it will still be there next week).... giving me a total of 8 lbs gone!!!!!!

And also very exciting: a 2 inch loss on my waist!!!!!   

Again congrats to all the Losers and    for everyone with the courage to try!!!!!


----------



## UtahMama

Ok, Twinkie! Your loss brings us to 29!

I forgot, I only have 1 more pound before I get my new fancy 10 pound ribbon! 

Have you seen or heard of Junior's Giants? It may be a cultural thing but it's at Walmart here. It a Christian DVD for kids! Go to www.JuniorsGiants.com! It is COOL! My 17 year old even liked it! 

#1 is on the 'Tude (giant...think of David and Goliath) handling his anger and temper.
lil brother is "Little Man" who I think of your YummyBaby every time! The mom is HIGHLY organized!

#2 is Envy Thou Not (prov. 3:31) about materialism...VERY good to casually wip out this time of year! Includes the mom who cannot scrapbook very well but no one will tell her she sucks at it!


----------



## Minnie

CONGRATS TO ALL OF OUR LOOSERS     

I know I've lost as my clothes feel looser but since I'm not WI I can't give a number. I am PMS so it is not as loose as it will likely be later in the week. 

This the longest I've stuck with anything in a long long time and I feel empowered by it   

Only 5 days until my company's Xmas party in FL. I faced reality and tried on shorts from the summer trip and yowsers PLEASE help me stay on track    as they fit they are snug. I'm considering sticking with PH1 now that I've seen how far I need to go


----------



## TwinkieMama

UtahMama said:
			
		

> Ok, Twinkie! Your loss brings us to 29!
> 
> I forgot, I only have 1 more pound before I get my new fancy 10 pound ribbon!
> 
> Have you seen or heard of Junior's Giants? It may be a cultural thing but it's at Walmart here. It a Christian DVD for kids! Go to www.JuniorsGiants.com! It is COOL! My 17 year old even liked it!
> 
> #1 is on the 'Tude (giant...think of David and Goliath) handling his anger and temper.
> lil brother is "Little Man" who I think of your YummyBaby every time! The mom is HIGHLY organized!
> 
> #2 is Envy Thou Not (prov. 3:31) about materialism...VERY good to casually wip out this time of year! Includes the mom who cannot scrapbook very well but no one will tell her she sucks at it!



no! I have never heard of Junior's Giants... I will have to go look because a)
we do call our DSyummybaby "Little Man" because he is!  He outgrew babyhood at a very young age (wah!)

and  #2 





> Includes the mom who cannot scrapbook very well but no one will tell her she sucks at it


   OMG! that is ME!


----------



## AlaskaMOM

Hello all-
I'm back from Siberia (the kitchen).
I think I did pretty well yesterday.  
My main problem was everything turned out so good I had a hard time with stopping.  I did, but man was it hard. I do have to say I was preparing myself for my feast by getting on the TM right after I put the bird in the oven, 30 minutes!! Then a few hours later after I prepped all the veggies I hopped on the bike for 50 minutes.  Kind of appeaseing the guilt to come!  I did not lose anymore since I discovered the 1 pound loss on Saturday.  But I think all the exercise I've been doing has shifted/sucked/tightened things up a bit, so I'm ok with it. 


UM -3 
Spongie -6 
Pixiedust -5
Bonita -2
dismom -5.5
Crazy4Disney +1 
kay -1/2
Lexmelinda -3
Disneyland Mama -1
LBelle 0
Twinkie -3
Alaska  -1

That's 30 pounds GONE!!!!
You guys are kickin those pounds to the curb!!!

Have an awesome weekend everyone!!!


----------



## UtahMama

JUST so you guys know......As a group we've lost OVER 70 pounds in 2 weeks!!!!!!! I am so proud of US!!!!     

Uh, I'd say we have a-LOT to be proud of!!!!!!


----------



## Kay1

UtahMama said:
			
		

> JUST so you guys know......As a group we've lost OVER 70 pounds in 2 weeks!!!!!!! I am so proud of US!!!!
> 
> Uh, I'd say we have a-LOT to be proud of!!!!!!



Wow, that's a lot of weight gone to wherever weight goes. Good riddance!

 

Btw, I took my son to Disney for a couple of days while my husband did some work around the house. Someone who had done the DDP wrote that the chocolate cake at Columbia Harbor House was the best dessert she tried at WDW, so I had to try it. It was fantastic. It was a little cake and a ton of icing.

I just want to say that it came in a small plastic cup thing with a nutritional label that said it served two at 220 per serving. That means that the person who eats it gets 440 calories for that one dessert alone! For me, that's almost a meal.

I have to wonder how DDPers deal with this.


----------



## dwheatl

I'm not going to weigh in today since I just started yesterday, but I will say I had a more successful Thanksgiving than in some years past. I skipped seconds, and didn't eat more because my brother was creeping me out big time. I hit the black Friday shopping at Target this morning, came home and rode the exercise bike, had a smallish but satisfying lunch, went back out shopping, got very frustrated (why won't DH give me one stinking idea of what he wants?), almost walked into See's candy, and then remembered that I had you all backing me up. I came home, had an apple with some Caramel Apple light yogurt (yummy), and now I feel better.
Keep up the good work, friends.


----------



## Valentine

Great job all you peeps  I didn't weigh in.. because I haven't officially "re-started".  I am having a problem getting kick-started again.  Sometimes I think too much knowledge is not a good thing! LOL!! I have so many different plans in my brain from past experiences... and I can't decide which one to go with!  OY!!  I checked out Ediets.com... Seems interesting.. and gives you some ideas of what to eat... that is where I find I have the most problems.  That and being prepared by having healthy choices to choose from.  Anyone have any experience with Ediets?

I have spent the day today DEEP cleaning my apartment.  I have shampooed my carpets and am moving around all my furniture.  I have only made a dent... I still have way more to do...  Either I am depressed or PMSing! Only time I want to clean... but either way.. it is definitely necessary... I just don't understand how my apartment becomes so cluttered... I mean.. it is only me here..I just don't understand how come I can't keep a magazine clean house! LOL!!  I see these houses that are sparkling with nothing out of place... you can eat off the floors... and I wonder... How do they do that??? I mean.. is it possible??? Am I just a slob?  But then I see the shows like Clean Sweep and think.. Ahhhhh now I don't feel like such an alien.. cause even my house is nowhere near that!  I guess I just have way too much stuff and nowhere to put it...and of course... we all know that the cats must be having those kitty parties while I am out!   So... at least I burned some calories!  

And I am proud of myself... I stayed home and cleaned, as opposed to going shopping which is what I really wanted to do... I don't need more STUFF... I need to get rid of what I have first and organize it as well.... If my living space is in chaos.. then so is the rest of my life.  I need to get this done so that I can focus on getting the rest of me together as well!  

On the fun side.... my Magical Express tags came in the mail today!!  So... a few more weeks and I am in my happy place!! But that means it is that much closer to the marathon too!!    A bit scared!! OMG!!!

Thanks for letting me vent!  And I love reading about your successes!!!  And struggles!  Makes me feel that I am not alone!  

Kathy


----------



## eeyore45

Wow Kathy, that sounds like some major exercising!!

I will claim 4# loss (I've been hovering between 4 and 5 pounds lost)


Confession time... I'm hovering on depression, I could so easily fall into a major 'funk'... I'm fighting it.  I'll come out on top.  Its trying to figure out who I am, and where I belong!  DS and his gf came for ONE day - they both go to the same college - they've not moved in together - but at 21, I know I have to let go.. but you think they couldve given us a little bit more of their time!  DS 18 has spent the time so far at a friends house, he sometimes doesnt come home at all - now, he was here (with his gf) last night, and he was sneezing, and snuffling (he has allergies, and asthma) ...

ah well... thanks for letting me vent... I need to write it out, to feel it, to examine it, and feel foolish, and move ONWARD...

I did black friday - I was shocked at how horrible the crowds were, and how few deals there were for our family!! I was SO NOT impressed!!  I've done a lot of online shopping - I went to the stores an hour after they opened, it was so much calmer - - Walmart at 6 (2 videos for $1.87) Target at 7am (more dvd but for $3. somethin, and the idog!!) the mall at 8, I bought ME somethin... pj's (my normal ones are so old they make me feel like i"m wearing an old rag - I told dh to throw them out!!) with coupons the $54 Karen Nuremburg jammies came to $26!  

So mostly I walked.  I parked 2 lots over from Kohls, and walked back and forth... 

suckin it in as I type...


----------



## spongemommie05

well i just got back from walmart got my ds3 the Thomas the tank train set for $50.00( could not pass it up as it is $199.00 at toys r us ) that is all the shopping i did. but i am happy, now i just need to find a train table and he is set (although we did not plan to buy anything took the family and so he knows about it trying everything to make him forget but it is a gift from mom and dad.)good job to all have a great weekend check back later rememeber just keep slimmin


----------



## Bee

Thinking of u!!!!!


----------



## dismom9761

Everyone seems to be on top of things.  WWPD was playing in my mind while I tried to eat leftovers while staying in line.

Eeyore-I hope you get to feeling better.Maybe it is in the air,I had a big cry earlier and I never do that.I have been feeling "off" for a few days and something little set me off.Then this evening someone hurt my DD7's feelings.Am I the only one that HURTS like it is happening to them as well as their child?That may not make sense but maybe ya'll will get it.

Maybe its just a night of venting...  

I really just want to EAT though I am not hungry.DH is not here and I am down and bored.  Yep that's what I'll do.


----------



## dismom9761

Valentine said:
			
		

> Great job all you peeps  I didn't weigh in.. because I haven't officially "re-started".  I am having a problem getting kick-started again.  Sometimes I think too much knowledge is not a good thing! LOL!! I have so many different plans in my brain from past experiences... and I can't decide which one to go with!  OY!!  I checked out Ediets.com... Seems interesting.. and gives you some ideas of what to eat... that is where I find I have the most problems.  That and being prepared by having healthy choices to choose from.  Anyone have any experience with Ediets?
> 
> I have spent the day today DEEP cleaning my apartment.  I have shampooed my carpets and am moving around all my furniture.  I have only made a dent... I still have way more to do...  Either I am depressed or PMSing! Only time I want to clean... but either way.. it is definitely necessary... I just don't understand how my apartment becomes so cluttered... I mean.. it is only me here..I just don't understand how come I can't keep a magazine clean house! LOL!!  I see these houses that are sparkling with nothing out of place... you can eat off the floors... and I wonder... How do they do that??? I mean.. is it possible??? Am I just a slob?  But then I see the shows like Clean Sweep and think.. Ahhhhh now I don't feel like such an alien.. cause even my house is nowhere near that!  I guess I just have way too much stuff and nowhere to put it...and of course... we all know that the cats must be having those kitty parties while I am out!   So... at least I burned some calories!
> 
> And I am proud of myself... I stayed home and cleaned, as opposed to going shopping which is what I really wanted to do... I don't need more STUFF... I need to get rid of what I have first and organize it as well.... If my living space is in chaos.. then so is the rest of my life.  I need to get this done so that I can focus on getting the rest of me together as well!
> 
> On the fun side.... my Magical Express tags came in the mail today!!  So... a few more weeks and I am in my happy place!! But that means it is that much closer to the marathon too!!    A bit scared!! OMG!!!
> 
> Thanks for letting me vent!  And I love reading about your successes!!!  And struggles!  Makes me feel that I am not alone!
> 
> Kathy



I know what you mean about all the stuff!Lets just say six people can really make a mess.  Tomorrow is family clean up .I want to put up my tree and I can not put it in a messy house.


----------



## Valentine

dismom9761 said:
			
		

> I know what you mean about all the stuff!Lets just say six people can really make a mess.  Tomorrow is family clean up .I want to put up my tree and I can not put it in a messy house.



Yeah.... thank goodness for holidays... It's a major reason I get motivated to super clean! LOL!!


----------



## BONITATIME

Good Morning everyone. 
Congratulations to everyone even those who haven't lost anything this week. Those are the hardest weeks when you know that you havent been off the diet but the scales show nothing. I usually measure myself in 4 places as well so I can see some loss even if it's not on the scales.

I am going to work this morning then off to xmas shop for the family. This should help with my diet as long as I eat before I go so I am not hungry. They have an ice  cream place that is to die for but I have decided I will not visit that end of the shopping centre then I can't be tempted.


Sandy - try to hang on and think good thoughts teenagers/youths  are very self orientated they forget we are used to having them around and just do their own thing. Try telling them you would like to spend time with them or suggest you do something together.

Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## lexmelinda

*Good morning! *  

*Sandy*....Way to go on the 4 pounds!  And Sandy....the boys may be in adult-ish bodies but they're still kids for all practical purposes. The older they get the more they will appreciate family....and you are blessed to still have your little sweetie at home.

*Kathy*.....way to go on the cleaning!! My husband is the most dedicated pack rat in America. Our neighbor's cell phone play the theme from "Sanford & Son" when my husband calls. Be happy you can move your furniture to clean under it!!! DME tags came??? WOO HOO!!

*Kay*....As DDPers last September, I can tell you that after a while, we just refused the dessert....that's the only way to really deal with it. 

*Jill*.....I admire the way you hop on the bike and ride!! Way to keep burning those calories.

*Amy*.....Nothing bothers me more than when another child hurts my child's feelings. _So sorry! _Hope she (and you) feels better today. Kids can be so hurtful without even realizing it. I plan to have a big clean on Monday when the kids go back to school so we can get Christmas up and running. 

*dwheatl*...What can we can you? Wheatie? I admire your candy resistance. WWPD? The caramel apple yogurt sounds good! I love the yoplait whips....chocolate cherry and key lime....they really taste like dessert!

*Spongemommie*.....Your family pic is beautiful. What a great looking group. I love that your son sort of put his head on your shoulder. They are all SO cute....you are truly blessed.

*Twinkie*....I'll be right over for some pie. I think since I'm calorie counting, we'll just call it "lunch". 

*UM*.....Thanks again for organizing and motivating us! 70 pounds...now that's the size of like an 8 year old....that we've lost. Way to go, us!  

*Nikki*....You're measuring? Now that really tells the tale. Guess I should pick up a tape measure. I think I burned my old one is a ceremony some years back.   

_*I'm repeating my successful strategy from last year....shopping at Target on Saturday morning instead of Friday. All the same deals...no people. Have a great day everyone!!!*_


----------



## UtahMama

Wow, we must be shopping! Seems a smidgen slow-ish.  

Today is Target (Tar-jshay or the Bullseye Boutique) day!    We have to journey quite far to get to a Super Target. I'll pass 20 Walmarts to get there (exaggerated). I NEED to replenish my protein stock and add YOGURTS! I 'm thinking I deserve to get some Yoplait fancy flavo(u)rs along with the store brand gelatin added yucky kind.   The Boston Cream Pie flavor mentioned a few pages back sounds very good. I know the chocolate ones you eat with a baby spoon to savor.


I got my fat bum wupped yesterday from BROOKE the excercise lady. Took us (all 4 of us) past the burn. I am actually surprised I'm currently not a size 5 after yesterday.    Thinner Thighs Cometh!!!


----------



## honeymo78

Yesterday wasn't too bad although it was at the higher end of my planned calories.  I had 2 hot dogs and some tomato soup for lunch.  I resisted the evil afternoon snack cravings.  We had chinese for dinner and I went for beef lomein.  This place didn't put in as many veggies as the cart by work.  I also had some milk and a 100cal cookie pack for dessert.  Oh and I got walk in while I was at work.  I went downtown and looked at all the store windows.  The only shopping I did yesterday was online at Kohls to get DH some new sweaters.  

I woke up this morning and stepped on the scale (as I do every morning) and I was down 1lb.  Now should I count that for this week or hold on to it for next friday?


----------



## aries1980

Morning Ladies sorry I didnt get in yesterday I was Black Friday shopping all day!!!!! My Fvorite day of the year.  I did stay on target with calories too!!


OK ready I weighed in and here is the result including that 1 and 1/2 from last saturday I lost after last fridays weigh in I lost a total of *3 1/2 pounds* again this week!!!!    


I got a total of 6 pounds down I am so pumped right now!!!
   

Thanks ladies for this board if it wasnt for you I would have fallen off Thanksgiving and been in a slump, but I am not and I cant wait for weigh in again!!!!


----------



## aries1980

UtahMama said:
			
		

> Homey, your fingers look FABULOUS!!!
> 
> I went to Walmart (boys Levi's $10! and BIG packs of Hot Wheels $10.00) NO line at 6:00! And Shopko, fleece blankets $3.99 and chocolate nuts $1.50 (slap on a bow, for unexpected gift giving!) and a duck down king-size comforter for $24.99.




Lucky I was out at walmart at 3am not 2am like i wanted and I was 30th online, its ok I got the idog and the vsmile like I wanted and then i headed for kb toys that was ridiculous which i expected because it always is and then to micheals and five below and then the list doesnt stop till like 3pm when i was only done with half of my christmas list LOL!!!


----------



## aries1980

TwinkieMama said:
			
		

> Hi everyone!!!!
> 
> Ok I had a loss this week but I also had the Vile Flu so I can't take credit... though I have hit the "magic" point where I feel so much better!  My jeans are loose and my clothes fit right
> 
> I need serious help with getting back on the wagon! I still have a sick baby, company, and the very stressfull "airing of the Christmas wish lists" has begun... ugh! I am so glad that I cooked instead of my mom.... as Utah said nothing is really "worth it"...  but I haven't counted calories for days or exercised or drank my water.  Also it is harder for me to be awesome when I am happy with how my clothes fit.. so tempting to give myself "a little reward"... like the huge cinnamon roll I had for breakie. (Salad for lunch. Not one bite of dressing or mashed potatos!  )
> 
> 
> Ok... I will claim a  *3 lb loss*.  (might be closer to 4, I am having scale issues but I'll go with the lower number because if it is a real loss it will still be there next week).... giving me a total of 8 lbs gone!!!!!!
> 
> And also very exciting: a 2 inch loss on my waist!!!!!
> 
> Again congrats to all the Losers and    for everyone with the courage to try!!!!!





Come Back on the wagon, the ride will be a liuttle bumpy but just fine...Just breathe and take it slow... and drink some water!!!!!!


----------



## aries1980

Valentine said:
			
		

> Great job all you peeps  I didn't weigh in.. because I haven't officially "re-started".  I am having a problem getting kick-started again.  Sometimes I think too much knowledge is not a good thing! LOL!! I have so many different plans in my brain from past experiences... and I can't decide which one to go with!  OY!!  I checked out Ediets.com... Seems interesting.. and gives you some ideas of what to eat... that is where I find I have the most problems.  That and being prepared by having healthy choices to choose from.  Anyone have any experience with Ediets?
> 
> 
> I have spent the day today DEEP cleaning my apartment.  I have shampooed my carpets and am moving around all my furniture.  I have only made a dent... I still have way more to do...  Either I am depressed or PMSing! Only time I want to clean... but either way.. it is definitely necessary... I just don't understand how my apartment becomes so cluttered... I mean.. it is only me here..I just don't understand how come I can't keep a magazine clean house! LOL!!  I see these houses that are sparkling with nothing out of place... you can eat off the floors... and I wonder... How do they do that??? I mean.. is it possible??? Am I just a slob?  But then I see the shows like Clean Sweep and think.. Ahhhhh now I don't feel like such an alien.. cause even my house is nowhere near that!  I guess I just have way too much stuff and nowhere to put it...and of course... we all know that the cats must be having those kitty parties while I am out!   So... at least I burned some calories!
> 
> And I am proud of myself... I stayed home and cleaned, as opposed to going shopping which is what I really wanted to do... I don't need more STUFF... I need to get rid of what I have first and organize it as well.... If my living space is in chaos.. then so is the rest of my life.  I need to get this done so that I can focus on getting the rest of me together as well!
> 
> On the fun side.... my Magical Express tags came in the mail today!!  So... a few more weeks and I am in my happy place!! But that means it is that much closer to the marathon too!!    A bit scared!! OMG!!!
> 
> Thanks for letting me vent!  And I love reading about your successes!!!  And struggles!  Makes me feel that I am not alone!
> 
> Kathy




We are here for you Kathy and if you need anything at all you count on us  

I am doing the calorie queens and i have been have a consitent loss.  Pm me if you like and I can send you some info.


----------



## Bee

Hello Skinny Minnie's!

From the vocal lurker!  

I am so proud of you all!   

Guess where I spent the night Thanksgiving  

I went to Best Buy at 6pm I checked out the next morning at 9am  ,but when you can get a laptop for $249 and a desktop emachine w/ printer and lcd flat screen for $189 I was there.

How do I get to post pictures?  I am still not able to post pictures.  

Love you all.. off the another family Thanksgiving and tonight Christmas.   

Love all y'all


----------



## Minnie

Hi everyone,

Quick request.....

If anyone has a chance click on this link below. I have posted a thread with a question on a Xmas situation for my DS (13).

Thanks!

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1284604


----------



## dismom9761

aries,way to go on the loss!  Stay pumped up and I know what you mean about the board helping.  

Well,I just got a call that we are going to celebrate my sister's birthday while she is here.We are  going to a seafood restaraunt and then my mom has made a cake.This cake is homemade double chocolate and it is my favorite sweet.  

WWPD,WWPD.....Baby steps....


----------



## aries1980

dismom9761 said:
			
		

> aries,way to go on the loss!  Stay pumped up and I know what you mean about the board helping.
> 
> Well,I just got a call that we are going to celebrate my sister's birthday while she is here.We are  going to a seafood restaraunt and then my mom has made a cake.This cake is homemade double chocolate and it is my favorite sweet.
> 
> WWPD,WWPD.....Baby steps....



Fill up on fruits and veggies and even shrimp (thats really good for you) and so is fish... then when it comes to cake you can have a sliver for your sweet obbseession and feel full and satisfied.

thats what i need to do when we are doing DD 2nd birthday part on dec.3 and its a sunday chamagne brunch!!  And i am making the cake too.. I wish i could just get it from somewhere but being the pasrty chef I kinda feel like I should do it plus if its not my standards I'll not be happy.

good luck and keep on slimming and WWPD!


----------



## UtahMama

got back from Walmart a bit ago and splurged on a haricut and style which included the most lengthy and amazing shampoo job I've eveer had...*purrrrr*. I'm all, "I dont want it to LOOK like I got a hair cut. Just take off thos ends!" So my layered A-line is back and it feels wonderful.

That's my reward for my 10 pounds...OOOps! youuuu didn't just read that...act surprised next friday! I'm totally giddy with happiness over this thread! NOW is the time where I normally will lose momentum and subconsciously realize it's MUCH easier to be lazy and eat whatever I dang-well please and not exercise at all and DIS alllll day (puncuated with bouts of mothering and homekeeping). BUT!!! This time I feel like it's totally different. Like I CANT let you guys down. Whatever . I know you are not going to freak out if I fail, but in my head it works better if I pretend you REALLY are holding your breath for me.   

I gotta go lock myself in my room and wrap presents now. I've got my supplies: tape, scissors, diet Pepsi, markers, color coordinated gift wrap/bows, and more diet puppies! i'M GOING in!!!!


----------



## Backstage_Gal

Uma, I totally did not read that. I cant wait to see how much you lost next Friday.

And isn't a nice shampoo haircut the best? I love it! Alas, I always wait way too long. Same with coloring my hair.........

Everyone is doing great, congrats!

PS: I am a lurker on this board  But Uma knows that, I think.

Hi, those of you that know me, and hi those of you that don't.   

I can't wait for next week, all the boards have just been dead this week.....


Oh, quick story: My DD22 decided she needs to earn extra money, and is going to clean my house @$10/hr.  So last night, instead of cleaning the floor or windows, she decides to clean out the pantry. Of anything SHE doesn't want. Threw out the following:
Box of Bisquick I bought 5 weeks ago, 3/4 full
2 cans of chicken broth
Jar of Alfredo sauce
2 cans of tomato sauce
Some more cans of soup
San Francisco Treat chicken flavor rice (2 boxes)
Kraft Mac & cheese
A Jar or Tartar sauce
A jar of pickles
A box of Noodles
A container of Plain bread crumbs
A box of stove stop stuffing
A box of Hamburger Helper

Some other stuff I don't remember.

Now, all of this was unopened, except for the Bisquick.

And by throwing out, I mean, into the garbage, not into the "feed the homeless" bags

Luckily we caught most of it, I think. I rescued what I thought was needed, and the rest went to a donation bag. But I think we missed more stuff.

*SHE IS AVAILABLE FOR HIRE, IF ANYONE WANTS HER*  She lives the healthy eating lifestyle.


----------



## Backstage_Gal

Testing........


----------



## spongemommie05

UtahMama said:
			
		

> got back from Walmart a bit ago and splurged on a haricut and style which included the most lengthy and amazing shampoo job I've eveer had...*purrrrr*. I'm all, "I dont want it to LOOK like I got a hair cut. Just take off thos ends!" So my layered A-line is back and it feels wonderful.
> 
> That's my reward for my 10 pounds...OOOps! youuuu didn't just read that...act surprised next friday! I'm totally giddy with happiness over this thread! NOW is the time where I normally will lose momentum and subconsciously realize it's MUCH easier to be lazy and eat whatever I dang-well please and not exercise at all and DIS alllll day (puncuated with bouts of mothering and homekeeping). BUT!!! This time I feel like it's totally different. Like I CANT let you guys down. Whatever . I know you are not going to freak out if I fail, but in my head it works better if I pretend you REALLY are holding your breath for me.
> 
> I gotta go lock myself in my room and wrap presents now. I've got my supplies: tape, scissors, diet Pepsi, markers, color coordinated gift wrap/bows, and more diet puppies! i'M GOING in!!!!



hey it was that butt kicking aerobics on friday! that is so awesome i want a spongebob ribbon and wrapping for my present  you are good we have been just lazy the last two days. i have to go i will write later ,


----------



## pixie dust 112

UtahMama said:
			
		

> got back from Walmart a bit ago and splurged on a haricut and style which included the most lengthy and amazing shampoo job I've eveer had...*purrrrr*. I'm all, "I dont want it to LOOK like I got a hair cut. Just take off thos ends!" So my layered A-line is back and it feels wonderful.
> 
> That's my reward for my 10 pounds...OOOps! youuuu didn't just read that...act surprised next friday! I'm totally giddy with happiness over this thread! NOW is the time where I normally will lose momentum and subconsciously realize it's MUCH easier to be lazy and eat whatever I dang-well please and not exercise at all and DIS alllll day (puncuated with bouts of mothering and homekeeping). BUT!!! This time I feel like it's totally different. Like I CANT let you guys down. Whatever . I know you are not going to freak out if I fail, but in my head it works better if I pretend you REALLY are holding your breath for me.
> 
> I gotta go lock myself in my room and wrap presents now. I've got my supplies: tape, scissors, diet Pepsi, markers, color coordinated gift wrap/bows, and more diet puppies! i'M GOING in!!!!




I didn't read anything...nope not me...    Gee I wonder how you're doing?    If you get to that ten lb mark next week you should treat yourself to a shampoo and haircut...that would be a great reward    Well I guess we'll just have to wait to see how it goes!    

I love reading your posts!  You inspire me...well not enough to get me into the exercise thing yet, but it's coming.  I have to work all day everyday this week and then I have night meetings for work on Monday, Tuesday and Wednesday this week  !  I like to go to the Y to exercise, but won't get the chance this week.  I guess I could get up early and do something   .


----------



## UtahMama

Backstage_Gal said:
			
		

> Uma, I totally did not read that. I cant wait to see how much you lost next Friday.
> 
> And isn't a nice shampoo haircut the best? I love it! Alas, I always wait way too long. Same with coloring my hair.........
> 
> Everyone is doing great, congrats!
> 
> PS: I am a lurker on this board  But Uma knows that, I think.
> 
> Hi, those of you that know me, and hi those of you that don't.
> 
> I can't wait for next week, all the boards have just been dead this week.....
> 
> 
> Oh, quick story: My DD22 decided she needs to earn extra money, and is going to clean my house @$10/hr.  So last night, instead of cleaning the floor or windows, she decides to clean out the pantry. Of anything SHE doesn't want. Threw out the following:
> Box of Bisquick I bought 5 weeks ago, 3/4 full
> 2 cans of chicken broth
> Jar of Alfredo sauce
> 2 cans of tomato sauce
> Some more cans of soup
> San Francisco Treat chicken flavor rice (2 boxes)
> Kraft Mac & cheese
> A Jar or Tartar sauce
> A jar of pickles
> A box of Noodles
> A container of Plain bread crumbs
> A box of stove stop stuffing
> A box of Hamburger Helper
> 
> Some other stuff I don't remember.
> 
> Now, all of this was unopened, except for the Bisquick.
> 
> And by throwing out, I mean, into the garbage, not into the "feed the homeless" bags
> 
> Luckily we caught most of it, I think. I rescued what I thought was needed, and the rest went to a donation bag. But I think we missed more stuff.
> 
> *SHE IS AVAILABLE FOR HIRE, IF ANYONE WANTS HER*  She lives the healthy eating lifestyle.




   I hate to waste food! Hope you rescued all that! Oops, I see you did. What DOES she eat?
Ok, Lurker-pants! You CAN comment any time you wanna!


----------



## dwheatl

You guys are keeping me going. I hit the gym today, did the treadmill, and actually RAN about 10 minutes out of the 40 I was on there! I haven't run at all in ages (well, since last year when I taught third grade and felt that, if I made the kids run, I should have the decency to join them). DH and I went to Bed Bath & Beyond and got some gorgeous blue sheets for our dreamy bed that my mom handed down to us (it was only 4 years old, and is a pillowtop CA king). I skipped the Ghirardelli bars they had at the register, and skipped a latte at Starbuck's. I waited till I got home and drank some lemon ginger tea.

Melinda, and everyone else, you can call me Danielle, DW, or dwheatl (rhymes w/Beatle, yeah, yeah, yeah). 

OK peeps,   go team go  .


----------



## Backstage_Gal

Uma, she eats veggie burgers, soy beans, wheat flakes (?) 0 fat milk, weight watcher ice cream, steamed veggies, and baked fish, and other such stuff, and seems very happy with it.

But on the other hand, she loves stuffed peppers, so why would she throw out tomatoe sauce? Oh and another thing I just remembered, LeSeur Tender baby whole carrots! that stuff is relatively expensive! And no calories, right?

I have to go eat now......... later folks...


----------



## UtahMama

dwheatl said:
			
		

> You guys are keeping me going. I hit the gym today, did the treadmill, and actually RAN about 10 minutes out of the 40 I was on there! I haven't run at all in ages (well, since last year when I taught third grade and felt that, if I made the kids run, I should have the decency to join them). DH and I went to Bed Bath & Beyond and got some gorgeous blue sheets for our dreamy bed that my mom handed down to us (it was only 4 years old, and is a pillowtop CA king). *I skipped the Ghirardelli bars they had * *at the register, and skipped a latte at Starbuck's*. I waited till I got home and drank some lemon ginger tea.
> 
> Melinda, and everyone else, you can call me Danielle, DW, or dwheatl (rhymes w/Beatle, yeah, yeah, yeah).
> 
> OK peeps,   go team go  .


YAY! According to the fuzzy dieting DISer math, those skipped treats add up to some serious calorie savings!

Danielle is a purdy name! 

AND! _Why_couldn't I have rich relatives hand ME down a Ca. King bed? I'm stuck in a Queen with Mr. Cold Feet! Sheesh, we could fit our whole gang in a Cali! So Jealous! 

You didn't go to the "Beyond" part of BBB did you? That didn't work very well for Adam Sandler in Click!

Uh Oh, One of Norah's wrapped presents just sang "Ahhh ahhh ahhhh...Ahhh Ahhh ahhhh...."((Ariel)). She just lit up. I guess singing see-through-fins-Ariel was a good choice?

We also got her a set of 6 official disney princess plastic hooker shoes! THAT will be a hit! She's our easy one (for the moment anyway)


----------



## Toot Sweet

Hi girls!! How are you ladies doing this evening? 

I've decided to stop by more often, if you don't mind. Maybe your posts will help motivate me to get off my **** and do something about my weight!    I'm so proud of you ladies for how well you are doing!! Keep up the good work!


----------



## dwheatl

UtahMama said:
			
		

> Danielle is a purdy name!


Thanks!


			
				UtahMama said:
			
		

> AND! _Why_couldn't I have rich relatives hand ME down a Ca. King bed? I'm stuck in a Queen with Mr. Cold Feet! Sheesh, we could fit our whole gang in a Cali! So Jealous!



It's a sad/funny story. My parents bought the bed four years ago so they would have plenty of room, but my dad passed away shortly thereafter (that's the sad part, you probably could quess). My mom slept in the bed for the last 4 years, always on her side, and she's a chunky little thing. When she decided to get a smaller bed, she offered hers to me. Of course I took it. But now, on cold nights when I want to snuggle up to DH, I have to CLIMB A HILL  to get to him! Mom's one-sided sleeping left my side of the bed about 4 inches lower than DH's.



			
				UtahMama said:
			
		

> Uh Oh, One of Norah's wrapped presents just sang "Ahhh ahhh ahhhh...Ahhh Ahhh ahhhh...."((Ariel)). She just lit up. I guess singing see-through-fins-Ariel was a good choice?



Better keep that one hidden until Christmas morning   



			
				UtahMama said:
			
		

> We also got her a set of 6 official disney princess plastic hooker shoes! THAT will be a hit! She's our easy one (for the moment anyway)



Too bad they don't come in our size!


----------



## spongemommie05

okay now that drama is done (dinner,cleanup ) i can officially say hello
How is everyone doing?  
lexmelinda :thanks for the sweet comment on my family and wouldn't ya know the ds9 laying his head on my chest is the one i have the hardest time with ,,,  i love him soooo. i am very blessed and love my family dearly  
i have never done the shopping after thanksgiving how has it been ? i did go to walmart yesterday but not to shop DH is being a kid and had to have a headset so he could play socom with his friends on the ps2 but i found a great gift Ds3 has gotten into Thomas the train lately and we found the set for $50 instead of $199 so i was happy and so is he, but he has to wait till xmas i think he may have forgotten...
i want to loose 10 pds by friday!! does anyone have a miracle pill it's silly,, my buddy and (ex-boyfriend before husband) is coming home from iraq  and i want him to see what he missed out on. I broke up with him, but we have stayed good friends , my husband has invited him to our house for dinner.. i just plan on drinking a ton of water and working out to the max (mostly for me )is that silly  well gotta go put the darling kids to bed take care all


----------



## aries1980

Good night ladies drank some water and diet Pepsi today thought of you UM everytime I chose between a can of soda...  

Everyone have a good night I am off to bed in 2hours just had a snack LOL!


----------



## Poohbear77

Hi ladies  

 Just popping in for sec so you didn't think I had given up. It was a *bad * weekend  . I will explain later.  Just know that I am still here cheering us all on!!  Keep it up!

By the way I have lost* 5#'s* this past week. YAY!!!!


----------



## lexmelinda

*Good morning, everyone!*

*Poohbear*....FIVE POUNDS is great. Way to go!     Can't worry about the weekend. You can get back on track today!

*Bonnie & Marita*.....  Stop by more often!

*Danielle*.....What a beautiful name! Nice to "meet" you!

I had a bad food day yesterday. We went to some friends house for dinner and the fatty, delicious temptations abounded...no dessert however. Tried to limit myself and stopped eating where I normally would have forged ahead.

I also decided that the thing I like the least about my body is not my weight....it's where things are. I am going to try to do some exercises here in my basement on the days that I don't get to walk at work. I have the Slim in 6 DVD and it is a great workout. I'll report progress so I'll be too embarrassed to give up.   

Also, *Lisa*, was that you who has Body for Life? There is a *Body for Life for women*, also. Does anyone have this book? Is it good? Should I ask for it for Christmas? 

*Have a great day!!! WWPD!*


----------



## UtahMama

I am drinking my soda directly out of the 2 ltr. bottle (which is 1/4 full) SOOO classy! 

I am setting a high goal for this week (hey it's week 3 already!) of 4 pounds! I thought of that in the middle of the night. All my best thoughts come to me by the thought fairies in the middle of the night.

THAT way, I HAVE to be careful with my new found freedom with the moderation of good carbs...give me a little freedom and I'm too tempted to cheat! 

This week I'll:

1. kick up the water consumption a notch ((BAM!)).

2. exercise 5 times before fridays weigh in ((!!!))

3. not zombie eat

4. get a good night's sleep each night 


*Twinkie* the lady who does our free aerobics class, Brooke, is WAY into a book called *"You: On a Diet"* which is very sciencey I thought you'd like it when I glanced through it. Her daily tips based on this book seem to make sense.


----------



## Valentine

WOW!! You ladies are so inspirational!!  Well.. I am off to play mommy today!  Sunday's are my day with my little Tough Guy.  I don't know how you all do it 24/7!!!  I bow to you all!!  I know that it becomes second nature (as I did have him alone for 10 days in Disney.. and didn't bat an eye.. but I knew there was an end date! LOL!!)  But... it is exhausting!!!  You moms out there are just amazing... and then to add focusing on your diet?? WHAT?? How do you do it???? 

Well.. my apartment transformation is well underway... I spent all day yesterday reconfiguring my bedroom. I finished moving the bedroom furniture.. and I actually put my television in my closet.  Pretty cool.. I managed to make a huge exercise area in my room..... and i placed my mirror in the room with all the great light... now I can see what I REALLY look like! Get me out of the shadows!  It's a little scary!    

But the project is doing what it needed to... I am feeling my spirits lifted slightly... I look around the room and even though there is still stuff everywhere.... I know that I am on my way!  And it feels great to accomplish something... 

I made better food choices yesterday... but didnt' drink my water.... that is something I have to do better with when I am at home.  I do FABULOUSLY at work... I drink all my water... eat right... but on the weekends I tend to not eat at any structured time.. I drink NO water... and I don't make good food choices.... Ah... a work in progress.... 

Well Friday is my birthday.. and I am, once again, not where I wanted to be by this birthday.  I wanted to be thinner and in a happy relationship..... Neither goal accomplished! And all because of me..... I know it... I take full responsibility for it...and I think that I finally realize it.... it's me that is stopping me from getting it done.  That is changing.... I want to stop self-sabatoging.... Any advice from someone who has been there?  

I have a friend who is shamelessly selfish.... she is happy, thin and guilt free.... I long to be able to live like that... but then it turns my insides... I can't imagine being that way...she isn't mean or anything... she just puts herself first... always.... it just isn;t in my nature.,..Is that something that you can change about yourself??  I wonder...

Okay... too much for a Sunday morning.. but I told you I was feeling inspired!! LOL!!    Thanks for letting me ramble!

Well...I hope everyone enjoys this beautiful Sunday... It's gorgeous here in New york....about 65 degrees!!! I think we will head to the aquarium for a bit!  

Catch you all later 

Kathy


----------



## TwinkieMama

Hi Everyone!

I have had such a hard time getting back ON the wagon.  But today is different...  I stepped on the scale this morning and saw a GAIN  I know that it is my body hanging on to fluids after the big flu however it did shock me back into the program. I had a weekend of emotional eating... I hate that I do that.. on the one hand it is such a very temporary "high" and on the other hand the only person I am punishing is myself!  Also I knew I was going back on my diet soonish so I ate a bunch of things I wouldn't "waste" the calories on if I was counting... (I KNOW!)... also I have the bad habit of saying 'well today is busted so I may as well eat (insert high fat food here)' as if the calories are not the same whether I have had 900 or 5000!

OK- what I did do good was I did drink some water (not my 64 oz goal but a lot  of water compared to pre-Peeps daily intake of 0) and I did NOT zombie eat at all    I ate pie and cookies on my own plate instead of chewed on pb&j crusts.  Progress!

This week I commit to you, my Peeps:
1. I will drink 64 oz of water per day.
2. I will exercise 4 x before Friday.
3. I will count calories every day and go back to keeping a food journal.


----------



## TwinkieMama

Hi *Dwheatl-beatle*!  

*Utah*-Thanks for the tip. I will look for that book next time I make it to the library... or better yet I will order it online from my library!   

*Aries*- You are an inspiration to me!  Thanks for being here.   

*Sandy*- Are you ok?    Remember that your kids may pulling away from your family as they get ready to form their own families... they WILL come back and want to spend oodles of time with you. The will  treasure the time you have together AND they very fact that they are willing and able to go out and make a life for themselves is because YOU have been sucessful at raising them!!!!

*Poohbear*- Way to go on the  5lbs gone!!!!  

*Melinda*- Tell us more about your exercise routine.... unfortunately for me the thing I dislike most about my body is my very short torso (my figure is more like a lollipop .... big round girl on top of skinny long legs... hahaha).. I have yet to figure out how to add a couple inches of height......  but slimming my waist will make an improvement in how I look.   (this smilie always looks like it is doing jumping jacks to me)

*Toot Sweet*- Please come and hang out with us girl!  You are so much fun!  

*Valentine*   (I wish I had named one of my girls that... )- I totally hear you on the whole "selfish" thing... like everything in life I think there is a fine line called balance. On one hand having your whole life revolve around yourself is shallow at best and a complete and utter waste at worst... on the other hand if you don't take time to take care of yourself a) how can you expect others to value you when you don't value yourself?  b) that is also a complete waste of the "gifts" (your time, talent, personality etc) that you have been given. I am speaking to myself here too... it is too easy (especially as a mom) to put everyone else first and then PRIDE yourself on what a servant you are thus negating all the good you have done by being a giving,caring person....

OK Peeps!  I second what Utah said awhile back: this is the point where I give up because it is too hard or decide that I am ok with the progress I have made instead of moving on to my goal.  Stick with me as I suck it up and suck it in!!! I need you all!


----------



## UtahMama

Lay-dees! I discovered FLAT BREAD! It 's at Walmart and it has flax seed in it! Last night I made a great wrap (rivals the one's I had in Disney!) and today I made a "pizza" with sauce, cheeses: Italian blend and a little feta, olives, mushrooms, spinach...it was artsy fartsy. 

Valentine  ! Your little man sounds like a handful. I dont know how I do it 24/7 either  . I find it entertaining (except cleaning ANY of the bodies natural functions). Kids are amazing! 

I just want to be a 2 year old in my everyday life...like the waitress informs me they are out of the food I am wanting...I could just FLING myself onto the floor, screaming "Whaaaaaat?" with full on tears and snot! or I could pick my butt in public when there's an itch


----------



## TwinkieMama

UtahMama said:
			
		

> or I could pick my butt in public when there's an itch




Oh TAG FAIRY!!!!!!! where art thou??????????


----------



## dismom9761

UtahMama said:
			
		

> Lay-dees! I discovered FLAT BREAD! It 's at Walmart and it has flax seed in it! Last night I made a great wrap (rivals the one's I had in Disney!) and today I made a "pizza" with sauce, cheeses: Italian blend and a little feta, olives, mushrooms, spinach...it was artsy fartsy.
> 
> Valentine  ! Your little man sounds like a handful. I dont know how I do it 24/7 either  . I find it entertaining (except cleaning ANY of the bodies natural functions). Kids are amazing!
> 
> I just want to be a 2 year old in my everyday life...like the waitress informs me they are out of the food I am wanting...I could just FLING myself onto the floor, screaming "Whaaaaaat?" with full on tears and snot! or I could pick my butt in public when there's an itch



  UM,I am going to the grocery store in a little while and I am going to look for the flatbread.Where in Walmart did you find it?Your post made me think about something.A couple of weeks ago I ended up taking all four of my kids to the store and by the time we were leaving I had run out of patience.We were leaving and my DD2 stopped walking and I told her to come on we were ready to leave.She looked at me and yelled"wait a minute mommy I have to scratch my butt!"  People all around her burst into laughter.

Well back to why I am here.I did not handle last night's dinner out very well.  I did not eat as much as I usually would but I had hushpuppies,a fried cheesestick,fried shrimp(four),and a couple of fries.Then I went to my mom's and had a piece of cake and ice cream.  BUT I did not let it keep going.In the past I would throw in the towel and give up but this morning I got right back on track.

This weeks goals:
1.exercise four times before Friday.
2.Stay under 1300 calories per day

Twinkiemama-I understand the emotional eating.I think that is what happened last night.Hope the upcoming week is easier.

Valentine-I hope you had fun with your little guy today.Enjoy because they grow up WAY too fast.

Poohbear-Way to go on the loss!  Glad you checked in.  

I know there were more people I wanted to acknowledge but the kids are hungry.I could set my clock by their stomachs...


----------



## aries1980

Evening Ive been doing pretty good today and drinking my water!!!! Hope every one has a great sunday.  Gotta go finish wrapping DD birthday presents and decide on her cake


----------



## AlaskaMOM

TwinkieMama said:
			
		

> Hi *Dwheatl-beatle*!
> 
> OK Peeps!  I second what Utah said awhile back: this is the point where I give up because it is too hard or decide that I am ok with the progress I have made instead of moving on to my goal.  Stick with me as I suck it up and suck it in!!! I need you all!



I'll stick with you!  This week was a hard one, but from reading the last few pages we worked it.  We were not perfect, but thought about what we were eating and owned it!!!  I know in past years I would have just ate even more cause it's what I've always done, but now wwpd??? STOP EATING 'CAUSE YOU'RE FULL!

I totally agree with you UM, Being a grown up sure isn't as much fun as it sounded to me when I was a kid.  Oh the good old days: unafraid of bodily noises, smells, and how you look, or what you say; Oh the freedom!!

On another note, I've been a little distracted today because of the (silly) woopsadoosy game (WPASADI) I've been trying to figure out what it is we're suppoded to do (I haven't much of a clue), And really hoping I don't feel foolish!!  If any of you want to come and cheer on a team here's a link
cheerleader link Now I'd be real glad if you cheered on the WISH team, but if your loyalty lies elsewhere thats OK.  I hear there's prizes for the audience too!


----------



## Backstage_Gal

Hi, Alaskamom, I will join the Wish team cheering section too! I am with you, I have no clue what is going to happen, but what the heck, sounds like it could be fun.

I joined the CB#1 team (cause Toot Sweet did ), both Resorts teams (cause that's close to home for me), and the trip reports team (cause I love reading those). So with all of those and now the Wishes team, I should have a while to cheer, LOL.

Can you tell I have no life......


----------



## ohMom

you know, shame on me for not ever popping in and  you all to the WISH board!  i saw that you have a fantastic support and accountability thing here going and i'm not one to jump in and step on toes --- but still wanted to WELCOME each one of you!!


----------



## UtahMama

Another thing a 2 year old does is stop eating when full! Or not even eating when not hungry. I'm watching my daughter about to dump her plate of Thanksgiving leftovers and that pearl of wisdom struck me!


*dismom*!  Who could resist hushpuppies? Start fresh tomarrow! You can do it!


----------



## pixie dust 112

ohMom said:
			
		

> you know, shame on me for not ever popping in and  you all to the WISH board!  i saw that you have a fantastic support and accountability thing here going and i'm not one to jump in and step on toes --- but still wanted to WELCOME each one of you!!




Thank you!


----------



## harleygirl

Hello Ladies

I have been reading along with you for a few days now and am so inspired by your honesty and your grit  and your determination to get thru the turkey day festivities and not consume large quantities of homecooked goodies...  

I am dismom's SIL and have to say that I both admire her and hate her for her ability to shed unwanted pounds!  JK you know I love ya girl!!!  She told me about your thread and since I have been trying to shed 35+ lbs since Sept, I figured maybe I could use a little help!  I did pretty well at first, with a 9 lb loss, then I got into slacker mode and gained it all back on the justification that since I had begun consistently working out its okay to snack and graze mindlessly.  SSSSOOOOO  here I sit with my fat pants fitting me snuggly (and that ain't pretty)  trying to muster the courage to really take stock of myself and look FULL ON in that nasty full length mirror and see myself for what I really am - XLg       I have the exercise down, go with coworkers 2-3 times a week and wear out the elliptical, and then on off days from there I try to log some time on my TM..It's the not eating that makes me cranky!  Maybe a little accountability will make the difference

Am so proud for all of you who have the courage to try to change!  Good Job!!  Keep up the good work!!


----------



## pixie dust 112

harleygirl said:
			
		

> Hello Ladies
> 
> I have been reading along with you for a few days now and am so inspired by your honesty and your grit  and your determination to get thru the turkey day festivities and not consume large quantities of homecooked goodies...
> 
> I am dismom's SIL and have to say that I both admire her and hate her for her ability to shed unwanted pounds!  JK you know I love ya girl!!!  She told me about your thread and since I have been trying to shed 35+ lbs since Sept, I figured maybe I could use a little help!  I did pretty well at first, with a 9 lb loss, then I got into slacker mode and gained it all back on the justification that since I had begun consistently working out its okay to snack and graze mindlessly.  SSSSOOOOO  here I sit with my fat pants fitting me snuggly (and that ain't pretty)  trying to muster the courage to really take stock of myself and look FULL ON in that nasty full length mirror and see myself for what I really am - XLg       I have the exercise down, go with coworkers 2-3 times a week and wear out the elliptical, and then on off days from there I try to log some time on my TM..It's the not eating that makes me cranky!  Maybe a little accountability will make the difference
> 
> Am so proud for all of you who have the courage to try to change!  Good Job!!  Keep up the good work!!



Harleygirl!  Hey you're ahead of me.  You're exercising.  That's something I have to start...tomorrow!  This is a great group, I hope you'll join us!


----------



## harleygirl

Thanks!!  Am excited!  This week will be a challenge on the exercise, I had the flu last week and am still pretty weak from it, so I'll go easy for a few days...but hopefully by the end of the week I'll be back to normal!!  It sure does help to have buddies to work out with...we prod each other on days when we just don't want to go - has really helped alot and gotten me into the gym when otherwise I might have made an excuse to lay out...

We can do this!!  I just know it!


----------



## AlaskaMOM

Welcome harleygirl- Take it easy, you don't want to exhaust yourself when you're still recovering.  I totally get the fat pants not fitting; THAT was the catalyst; well being too much a cheapskate to buy bigger (unwanted) clothes!
Valentine- WTG on your major cleaning! doesn't it just change the way you feel when you're home?

Twinkie- don't forget to carry around a nice healthy jug of water!

Um- is the flatbread you're talking about the kind that looks like a tortilla or the pita?

dismom- hey good job on limiting the amount you ate.  Remember "baby steps"  And we can't continue a healthy way if we always feel deprived.  So I say you did good, enjoy the hush puppies, and move on!  I'll be thinking about you when I'm doing my exercise this week!!  So don't forget!!

Aries-WTG on the water consumption!!!  and if you need any help with the cake.......................................... I think you know where to come.

Backstage gal- Thanks so much, your support means alot to us!!!

Molli (OhMom)- My team capt.  I don't think you'd ever step on toes!!  Thanks for checking in.  I'll "see" you on BL thread!

Pixie dust - starting to exercise tomorrow?  great I'll be thinking of you tomorrow too!  It's not bad once you get started, it's the starting that's hard!

As for me, I've been OK.  Not sticking to my plan exactly like I should.  Indulging in a little bit of Thanksgiving cheer. OK really I had a piece of sugar free pumpkin cheesecake (with sugar free cool whip) for b'fast yesterday.  Should have had something a bit more healthful; but hey it's not like in years past what I would've had!!!!!
I'm now gearing u[p for my trip in 13 days.  Oh how do I keep the momentum up when I'll be surrounded by all those goodies???  It looks like I still have a lot of  talking to do with myself on that subject.

Have a GREAT week PEEPS!


----------



## Poohbear77

Hi gals,

 Ok so, I worked Wednesday night and didn't get to grab the stuff I needed to make for Thursday. Thursday morning I run to the local Walmart I get everything I need, get to the checkout and realize that I had forgotten the eggs. I go to get the eggs, turn right, lean over to grab them out of the case, turn back, and that quick someone had stolen my purse. They got over $400(for black friday), my cell phone, my licence, keys etc.. Besides the money, the worst of all these was losing my keys. I just happened to have my spare, and my regular set in my purse that day. My husband had to get the kids ready and drive 25min to pick my blubbering self up because I had no way to get in my van. I also had to fill out a darn police report with a policeman who acted like he was annoyed that i wouldn't stop crying. And, unfortunately these keys have those microchip things in them, so I had to leave my van at Walmart till Friday because of course the dealership isn't open on Thanksgiving.  I was so worried about this because I know that this person has my keys, and if they wanted to come back that night and steal my van all they would have to do is walk around and beep the alarm until they found which one it was. Luckily, the person did not. I pray that this person truely needed this money. Maybe they needed it to buy there children Christmas gifts, or for some other important reason. Whatever the reason I will pray for them because they truely need the Lord in there life.

 I am waiting at the doorway at Walmart, crying terribly, feeling sorry for myself, waiting for my husband to come and pick me up. I look to the right and see a wall full of missing children posters. Probably a hundred posters. I stop crying immediatly, I stop feeling sorry for myself, I instead thank God over and over. Yes, I lost some money, some worldly possesions..... They mean nothing, when I think of what i have and what I could of lost. I started to think of all the Mothers and Fathers of those children on that wall. I tell you there could not have been a more important day for this to happen and for me to realize what to TRUELY be thankful for. 

 My husband and children pull up, and I give them the biggest hug and tell them just how thankfull I am to God for giving me these precious gifts.

Money and things mean nothing. Family and God are the most important.

 Long story short, I stated inmy last post that I had a bad Thanksgiving  weekend, but i take that back it was one of the best so far!!!   

 Although, the 5 lbs I lost probably went right back on cuz' I chowed down at dinner.    All that comfort food really hit the spot that night. Oh well, back to the drawing board!! 

 I hope everyone had a Blessed
Thanksgiving  

Dawn


----------



## lexmelinda

*GOOD MORNING.....IT'S A NEW WEEK!*

Monday morning is a fresh start for everyone!!! Kids go back to school, some of us go back to work, and commitment starts anew. Thanksgiving is over...no more excuses for me! 

*This week I will:
Eat healthy!
Exercise at least 4 times!
Drink 4 bottled waters per day!*

I stayed within my calorie range yesterday but ate TOTAL JUNK! I'm off work today so I'm stocking up on healthy food at the grocery and cleaning my house....which always changes my attitude...right *Valentine*?

*Dawn.*...sorry you had such a rough weekend but sounds like you made lemonade out of the lemons. With God the glass is always half full.   

*Twinkie*....We are body twins! I, too, have a short torso and long legs...and all my weight gathers right in the middle....no hips, no butt. My greatest fear is becoming a "potato on toothpicks". I have the Slim in 6 exercise DVD which I bought at Target after watching the infomercial about a dozen times. It is really a kick your butt workout which promises results after 6 weeks. If I did it every day, I would certainly get results but I'm afraid I won't do it every day....so if I could do it at least 3 days a week (and walk on the other days) I can hopefully see some all-over toning. Gravity has not been good to me.

*Harley!!*.....WELCOME!   

*MAKE IT A GREAT DAY, EVERYONE!!!*


----------



## nsalz

Hi Everyone...I know I haven't checked in for a while.  I was sick and on antibiotics all last week.  I didn't bother weighing myself on Friday (although I am sure I lost, because I didn't eat for about three days) but that doesn't count.  I am going back to work today and will continue to try to eat well.  
I just didn't want anyone to think I deserted you all. 

This is the first time back on the computer and I haven't been able to catch up yet.  I hope you all had a good week.


----------



## UtahMama

*PoohBear*I'm so sorry you got your purse and everything in it stolen! The hassels to replace everything is a pain in the bum! You made me tear up with the Missing Children posters! You are so right on that!

*AlaskaMom-* the flatbread I'm hooked on is in the deli area at my Walmart. Look like long tortillas. I'd love to try a pita version. 

*Harleygirl*-WELCOME! Glad you're here! We need all the help we can get!  


Today is my thrice weekly try to take myself out of excercising day. BUT, I HAD to list my goals here for the week like a BIG MOUTH so I HAVE to accomplish my goals!  This workout should be better because I got out my trusty Sports Bra that squishes me and makes me look like a BOY!  


'Posta SNOW today in Utah! YAY!!!!! Shoveling burns calories like crazy! Notice how enthusiatic I am for this BEFORE it snows???????


----------



## Minnie

*Dawn -* Oh I am soooo sorry about that. People can be so horrible some times   

I made it through the holiday weekend fairly well. I allowed myself a couple treats but nothing horribly off plan so I'm pretty happy with it   

Yesteray I headed out to the mall for the true test. Had to find something to wear to my company's Xmas party next week. I managed to buy a pant size one size smaller than before   

So thank you one and all for all your support! It means the world   

Last night I mixed up a mock danish to nuke this morning for breakfast. Then I have errands to run at lunch but I have a piece of ham and salad so I'm safe there. Tonight will be the true test I'm heading to the car dealership to try to make a deal on a new car cause my old one blew a motor   Hoping we can reach an agreement     

Hope everyone has a fantastic day


----------



## eeyore45

*Dawn* Wow...   and how amazing that you took something so heartwrenching, and moved forward!!  May you continue to find peace... and   

WELCOME WELCOME WELCOME to all those joining the journey, to all those thinking of the journey... baby steps... grab hold, post post post - be accountable to yourself, and know you are never alone!!

THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU *PEEPS* I hate sounding so... needy.  I appreciate it when I do post, that I'm trying not to TMI anyone, but it seems to get me in a better mindset, to let it out here... to get stronger mentally.  The boys have headed back to school, and got a stern lecture from mom... it would've been worse had it not been for those that posted to me!! Really, dh and I know better - we started dating in high school, went to different colleges - we know...

OBTW (oh by the way) apparently the cold/flu virus is contagious - as I'm now coming down with... something!! I'm fighting it all the way tho!!  This is the hard weeks coming - I want to chuck it all and just be happy with the excess fat on my body... so I called around to find out how much it would cost to join a gym... I will survive!!

ANYONE - what can I do with dd - at 10 she is not sleeping, her anxiety over not sleeping is keeping us all awake!!  One night it was 4 AM before she fell asleep, another night 2AM last night only until 12:30 AM (and she is always up after about 4 hours!)  We do calming music (Vivaldi 4 seasons currently) we do have a ritual bedtime, shower, story, prayers... we do a night lite... (no caffeine, or out of ordinary snacks, cut off drinks at 8pm)


----------



## Tinkabella

Hi Ladies, Let me introduce myself.... I am Tinkabella. Nice to meet you all.  I live in Montreal, Quebec (parlez-vous français ???)  I have been lurking  for the longest  so I feel that I kinda know you folks.  I THINK YOU'RE ALL GREAT ! I have been trying to lose 15 lbs since having my kids, you ladies have motivated me to jump on this DIS bandwagon.  We (Tinkabella, DH 36, DD6 and DS4) are headed to visit the mouse in May and nothing would make me feel better then walking down Mainstreet USA in capris that actually fit ! (I say capris because I have not worn shorts in 5 years...CELLULITE...  ...enought said). 

I put on a heap of  weight in university and dropped 23 pounds with WW before having my kids.  If you ladies can help me lose 15 lbs I will be back to my former prekids self !   YIPPY ...  

I am trying to drink 1 oz for each lb,  but holy smoke...I pee all day !  I guess my body just need to get used to it.  

So...nice to final meet you all.

Oh, by the way...UtahMama I read your trip report and almost pee'd myself !  

Tinkabella


----------



## honeymo78

Welcome to everyone who has joined over the past few days.  It's wonderful to have such a great support group here.

Im finally checking in.  I had a busy weekend at work.  Food and exercise were good on Saturday.  Yesterday was another high calorie day but still under 2000 (goal is about 1800).  I cant be doing too badly since Im still seeing the loss from Saturday.  That means Ill be able to claim a 5lb clippie on Friday.  

Ive decided that planning to get in exercise once I get home from work is setting myself up for failure.  Getting home between 7-8 doesnt give me much time to do anything before bedtime.  Some nights I feel great and want to go and exercise but other nights Im just too worn out.  This doesnt mean Im not going to exercise.  Im really enjoying taking a walk at work  even if it means taking a little more time out of my day for my lunch break.  So I think Im going to stick with 4 or 5 15-20 min walks.  Im also going to try adding some free weights 2x week so I can start toning up my arms and shoulders as I lose weight.  

I havent noticed any change in how my clothes fit yet.  That probably wont happen until I hit 10lbs.  I did try on some tops a week or two ago that were a little snug at the tummy and waist so hopefully in another couple weeks Ill be wearing them again.  It will feel like I bought new clothes!  

Goals for the week:
*Walk for 15-20 at least 4x  * - 2 walks done since friday
*Free weights 2x *  work shoulders, biceps and triceps

I feel like Ive been doing pretty well with food and water so Im not going to try and change anything there.


----------



## pixie dust 112

Tinkabella said:
			
		

> Hi Ladies, Let me introduce myself.... I am Tinkabella. Nice to meet you all.  I live in Montreal, Quebec (parlez-vous français ???)  I have been lurking  for the longest  so I feel that I kinda know you folks.  I THINK YOU'RE ALL GREAT ! I have been trying to lose 15 lbs since having my kids, you ladies have motivated me to jump on this DIS bandwagon.  We (Tinkabella, DH 36, DD6 and DS4) are headed to visit the mouse in May and nothing would make me feel better then walking down Mainstreet USA in capris that actually fit ! (I say capris because I have not worn shorts in 5 years...CELLULITE...  ...enought said).
> 
> I put on a heap of  weight in university and dropped 23 pounds with WW before having my kids.  If you ladies can help me lose 15 lbs I will be back to my former prekids self !   YIPPY ...
> 
> I am trying to drink 1 oz for each lb,  but holy smoke...I pee all day !  I guess my body just need to get used to it.
> 
> So...nice to final meet you all.
> 
> Oh, by the way...UtahMama I read your trip report and almost pee'd myself !
> 
> Tinkabella




Bonjour Tinkabella, Je parle Francais un peu, mais je parle Anglais bien!  I just love Montreal!  What a fantastic city!  Welcome!  With this support group, 15 lbs by May should be no problem (was gonna say it would be a piece of cake...but thought better of it!  )


----------



## KatInHat

Good Afternoon Skinny Minnies, I hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving.  I love this time of the year, getting into the holiday spirit and everything.  
Sorry I havent checked in this week.  Did ya'll miss me?  I didn't think so. 

I had a very busy week.  I wont comment on what the scale said just know that it was not a loss.  And the only exercise this week was walking around the mall, Target, and Walmart. (The good news is I am just about finished my Christmas shopping)  I am sorry I let you down; however, this is a brand new week and I am ready to regroup and start fresh. 

 Last week I bought the book You, On a Diet I have read about half so far.  I will post anything that I think may be helpful.  They have some really interesting ideas.  I saw them on Oprah a few months ago and read some of their weight loss strategies on Oprah.com.  

Welcome to all of the new Peeps !!  

I will check back later.  I have a very messy house to clean and lots and lots of laundry.


----------



## UtahMama

Tinkabella said:
			
		

> Hi Ladies, Let me introduce myself.... I am Tinkabella. Nice to meet you all.  I live in Montreal, Quebec (parlez-vous français ???)  I have been lurking  for the longest  so I feel that I kinda know you folks.  I THINK YOU'RE ALL GREAT ! I have been trying to lose 15 lbs since having my kids, you ladies have motivated me to jump on this DIS bandwagon.  We (Tinkabella, DH 36, DD6 and DS4) are headed to visit the mouse in May and nothing would make me feel better then walking down Mainstreet USA in capris that actually fit ! (I say capris because I have not worn shorts in 5 years...CELLULITE...  ...enought said).
> 
> I put on a heap of  weight in university and dropped 23 pounds with WW before having my kids.  If you ladies can help me lose 15 lbs I will be back to my former prekids self !   YIPPY ...
> 
> I am trying to drink 1 oz for each lb,  but holy smoke...I pee all day !  I guess my body just need to get used to it.
> 
> So...nice to final meet you all.
> 
> Oh, by the way...UtahMama I read your trip report and almost pee'd myself !
> 
> Tinkabella


Je ne parle pas francais. Merci for reading my TR! I probably SHOULD work on that.  

SOOO nice to meet you! 15 pounds will be off before you can whistle "Frera Juaques". Sorry I just butchered your language in both spelling and grammar!


----------



## UtahMama

KatInHat said:
			
		

> Good Afternoon Skinny Minnies, I hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving.  I love this time of the year, getting into the holiday spirit and everything.
> Sorry I havent checked in this week.  Did ya'll miss me?  I didn't think so.
> 
> I had a very busy week.  I wont comment on what the scale said just know that it was not a loss.  And the only exercise this week was walking around the mall, Target, and Walmart. (The good news is I am just about finished my Christmas shopping)  I am sorry I let you down; however, this is a brand new week and I am ready to regroup and start fresh.
> 
> Last week I bought the book You, On a Diet I have read about half so far.  I will post anything that I think may be helpful.  They have some really interesting ideas.  I saw them on Oprah a few months ago and read some of their weight loss strategies on Oprah.com.
> 
> Welcome to all of the new Peeps !!
> 
> I will check back later.  I have a very messy house to clean and lots and lots of laundry.


Duh! Of course we missed YOU! Ya Silly!
Post anything we could use from that book so we dont have to buy it ourselves   .


----------



## UtahMama

eeyore45 said:
			
		

> ANYONE - what can I do with dd - at 10 she is not sleeping, her anxiety over not sleeping is keeping us all awake!!  One night it was 4 AM before she fell asleep, another night 2AM last night only until 12:30 AM (and she is always up after about 4 hours!)  We do calming music (Vivaldi 4 seasons currently) we do have a ritual bedtime, shower, story, prayers... we do a night lite... (no caffeine, or out of ordinary snacks, cut off drinks at 8pm)


Ny Quil. She'll sleep like a (drunk) lamb. Or Dimetap??? I've heard this works


----------



## UtahMama

nsalz said:
			
		

> Hi Everyone...I know I haven't checked in for a while.  I was sick and on antibiotics all last week.  I didn't bother weighing myself on Friday (although I am sure I lost, because I didn't eat for about three days) but that doesn't count.  I am going back to work today and will continue to try to eat well.
> I just didn't want anyone to think I deserted you all.
> 
> This is the first time back on the computer and I haven't been able to catch up yet.  I hope you all had a good week.


Glad you are back!!! We're here for ya!


----------



## dismom9761

Just have a minute but wanted to say  to Harley and Tinkabella and anyone else I may have forgotten.This is a lot easier when shared with others.  

KatInHat-glad your back!  I'll be looking forward to any tips you think will help.

Minnie,congrats on the smaller pants.  

Well, I got my treadmill up from the basement yesterday where it has been since we moved here.It has only been two years .  I walked on it for 30 minutes last night while I watched the Colts kick butt.  One exercise down and three to go to accomplish my week's goal.I will check in later.


----------



## honeymo78

Just got back from my afternoon walk and a coworker mentioned that its probably about at least a mile when I described where I walk.  That makes me happy :  At this rate I should be walking 4 miles a week.  A far cry from my no exercise days.  Why is it that when I'm outside I can walk a mile in about 15min but if I'm on the treadmill I can't seem to keep that same pace comfortably?


----------



## aries1980

Afternoon Skinny minnies!!!

I decide on a cake for DD 2nd birthday Im doing rolie polie olie and zoe but i am still not sure what kind of cake yet.  I wanna make something I can eat but thats probably a little self so... Ill just eat a sliver of whatever I make,

I got 30 oz done and 30oz more of water to go I have found I am forcing myself to eat again because I missed breakfast and almost skipped lunch but I thought WWPD? and that would be to eat every meal so i had thanksgiving leftovers some mashed cauliflower and sweet potatoe blueberries and cranberries and turkey ham with provolone on one slice of wheat toast a lunch that only caost me 453 calories and that included 2 hersey kisses for dessert!!  I did a little walking today and then I will walk some more tonight.

I will check in again later!!


----------



## UtahMama

So just Sat. we were pricing and looking for a Pilates ball for me for X-mas. At Target and Walmart. I liked this big purple one at Target. 

Fast forward to this morning...In our back yard, there's a big dirty pilates ball in the dirt next to our fence! 

IT'S A CHRISTMAS MIRACLE! (wiping single tear from my cheek)

SOOooo, the kids went and got it for me and I cleaned it up and DH put more air into it and handed it to me saying, "Merry Christmas, honey!" I said, "Nice try!". We've done the pilates ball in aerobics before and it's a really effective way to work the abs! Much nicer on the back than the floor!

Some kids must've taken their mama's pilates ball outside. Naughty kids! I will ask around, but if no one lost it, it's MINE!

me on my new ball:


----------



## eeyore45

*Kat* That post about us not noticing you - well my first thoughts were.. that's negative talk, we must band together and get rid of negative thinking (speaking as the Queen of negative talk)  Yet, with this medium, I do understand getting caught up in the sweep of the posts, and I hate that you feel you dont matter - you DO matter!!    Now on to today.  What can you do today that's positive?  What one goal can you do... 

*aries* um...   I've meant to get a glass of water several times today - thanks for the reminder!! I can only imagine how talented you are - I hope you post a picture of Rollie and Zoe, too cute!!  Of course you could make the cake and just have a touch - then give the rest to DD to eat finger licking good - no leftovers worth eating!!   You can do it - look at those skinny minnes that figure it out as a life plan!! 

(I gave out samples Sunday of instant No Bake Cheesecake from Phildelphia Cheesecake - omg it was sooooooo good... and that is what I did, I watched the skinny minnies and how they handled it - now I refused to think what would peeps do, as a peep, I would totally snack or take "just one bite - one bite wont hurt"!!   I didnt want to pressure the group!!   Seriously tho, how do skinny people keep that will power?  I just focused on that and got through with just one bite!  Then I started serving larger sample sizes, to get it done and over ASAP!!   $70 for wdw trip!!)

*honey* I think we need to get pedometers!!  I looked at them at Target and Spors Authority - all I know is I've lost 2! (one got 'flushed' They never seem to stay where I put them!!   )  10,000 steps, that's all we need!!

oh, and I read you get in better shape walking outside than on a treadmill (on average) due to the unstable road conditions and the hills, and valleys of real life pavement!! 

*GOALS GOALS GOALS GOALS GOALS * 

Some of us are very good at setting goals - and posting them...

(um    not me!)

I feel like I'm such a baby - my goal has to be the same as I havent met it yet - drink water,
do sit ups
3 days of 15 min of exercise

I have to succeed... just so I will be around!!


----------



## eeyore45

also... if its not too much trouble...

I have a wdw Cyber friend (from another board) who could use oodles and oodles of prayers and pixie dust!  While at Disney last week, she had to go in the hospital, an absyss - she will need surgery and will be in the hospital for at least 2 weeks - so if you have prayers, and do intercede to God for Deb and all those medical personnel working to heal her - thank you!!


----------



## UtahMama

Sandy! I love your new Pixie Dust bling! Very COOL!

Hurry, go drink some water! OR, I could drink some for you???  

Your friend is in my prayers!


----------



## spongemommie05

Hello all , Just checking in ! thought i would jump on and say Hi and welcome to all the newbies, i sucked at aerobics today i just wanted to crawl in a corner and cry but what can ya do i am gonna go to the gym and work my butt off for an hour when husband gets home gonna try to convince him to come with me (he is starting to scare me he is overweight and has a very stressful job i made him a doctors appt. to get him checked out He has been getting very bad bloody noses like 5x's a day i think he may have a ulcer too . but thank goodness he starts his new job in dec and gets to go to st louis for a wk (nice vacation for him)well enough on my whine fest .. gotta go make dinner in a few.... No snow here yet! UM i am so un excited for the snow i am in the same boat with you on the shoveling but i love to breathe in the air while it is snowing. take care and just keep slimming


----------



## UtahMama

Spongie!!!  Look outside!!!!


for those of you who dont happen to live in Salt Lake City...It's SNOWING!!!


----------



## Backstage_Gal

Snowbells ring, are you listening...............


----------



## Toot Sweet

It's SNOWING in SLC?  You lucky ducks!! I thought that after moving from Vegas to Viriginia, we'd finally get some snow, but so far...nothin'. 

How's everyone doing? I'm doing okay. I've started taking my vitamins and drinking more water.  But I have not altered my eating habits or started exercising yet. I hope you won't shun me from the thread.   I'll start making some goals, though.


----------



## KatInHat

Wow, Snow... do the kids go to school when it snows?  We don't get snow here.. I think the only time I saw snow was Christmas Day in 2004 when I lived in the New Orleans area.. believe me it was a BIG deal !! and it wasnt even that much snow.  

honeymo:  Way to go with the walking !! I know what you mean about walking outside and actually going somewhere vs. the treadmill .. the treadmill seems like tourture just to get 1mile. 

eeyore:  I didnt mean to bring "stinkin' thinkin'" .. I was really just kiddin'.  Thanks for the hugs and reminding me to stay positive .. I needed some positive energy.  

I am going to take notes as I read the book,  You on a diet,  so I can share. 
So here are a few tips so far most are common knowledge:  
eat lots of fiber

eat good-for-you omega-3 fats in the form of olives, fish, and nuts (especially walnuts) These fats increase the chemicals the make you feel full.

Don't undereat your body will start to store fat.

Plan your meals:  Start every day knowing when and what you are going to eat.  

That's it so far.  More to come later.  Next chapter:"Can't get no Satisfaction:  The Science of Appetite"  Who Thinks I should just skip to Chapter 10 where they will tell me exactly how to get skinny.  The Activity plan and Waist Management Eating Plan.


----------



## dismom9761

I can't believe what happened-my treadmill broke.   At least I had walked first so now I have done 2/4 of my exercises for the week.I have to come up with a new plan for exercise now.  

I also tried the flatbread this evening for dinner.It was very good.Thank you for the idea,UM.


----------



## aries1980

ok ladies im going to eat some shrimp. Night ladies talk you tomorrow keep on slimming and drinking that water!!!


----------



## pixie dust 112

UtahMama said:
			
		

> Spongie!!!  Look outside!!!!
> 
> 
> for those of you who dont happen to live in Salt Lake City...It's SNOWING!!!




I am SNOW JEALOUS!  In upstate NY we haven't even had a flurry!  We usually start getting flurries in October!  Today it was 60 degrees!  I so want snow!  I Love to play in the snow and to shovel!  When we get our first snow that sticks I make my kids go out and play with me.  I've had times when I've had to drag their sorry butts outta bed to come play with me at midnight!  They think I'm a little


----------



## DisneyObsession

pixie dust 112 said:
			
		

> I am SNOW JEALOUS!  In upstate NY we haven't even had a flurry!  We usually start getting flurries in October!  Today it was 60 degrees!  I so want snow!  I Love to play in the snow and to shovel!  When we get our first snow that sticks I make my kids go out and play with me.  I've had times when I've had to drag their sorry butts outta bed to come play with me at midnight!  They think I'm a little



You are definitely not from the Buffalo area, as we were hit Oct 12th with lake effect snow that knocked out power for days on end!!! I hated the snow then, but now getting into Dec, snow would be fine! (At least colder weather!)

I just found this thread tonight and would like to join. I have been on WW forever, lost 30 lbs and gained back 20! Now that I have been dissing for awhile, I'd like to find accountability here with my fellow "Disney Fanatics"!

As for my goals:
1) Drink 64 oz water daily
2) Exercise 3-4 times a week
3) Eat "good for me" foods

OK, that's a start. Thanks, in advance, for letting me join. (At least, I am hoping I can join and you won't kick me out!) PLEASE?!?!


----------



## harleygirl

Hey everybody!!  So good to hear about everyone's Monday!  Was a new day for me as well...very good with my eating today, even went to the groc. store hungry and didn't buy to much junk, spent way to much, but at least was healthy choices and no Little Debbie's came home with me...went to the gym with intention of doing a light 20 min (still a little weak from being sick)  and got all caught up in the Travel Channel show about Black Hills and whaddaya know 50 min went by and my buddies were like "uh its time to go back to work"  so YAY! for me  

HUNGRY right now tho' , this is my worst time for snacking...I will stay away, I will be good,(even while DH consumes his evening ritual of VERY large Choc milkshake, is so not fair that he can do that every night  and NEVER gain a pound)  oh well ...

Have a coworker who did a weight loss Bible study and she passed along that when you want to eat something eat just a little of it to satisfy the craving,  also when you sit down to your meal, divide it in half and try to eat only half (yeah right)  we'll see if it works, did for her! she lost 8 lbs fairly quickly, but more importantly, has kept them off.


Okay, so my goals for the week are:
1. try to drink more water every day
2. exercise 6 times this week (4 at gym, 2 at home)
3. Not snack after dinner (thas the hard one!)  

Keep up the good work everyone!


----------



## Poohbear77

UM I am sooo jealous that it is snowing where you are. Snow would have been nice tonight while putting up our tree. Oh well, I will just have to be patient until it is our turn  

Sandy- prayers for your friend. May God guide the surgeons hands.

So far so good this week guys. I have been doing my Ty-Bo tape at least every other night. I really like it, it makes me feel Powerful!!! Trying to drink water, but I DO NOT like it. Ugh, I just keep chugging until its gone, then dring a diet pepsi  

You ladies are truely fab!!! I think after a year, when we are all skinny minnies we should meet in Disney and show ourselves off  

Keep slimmin' and have a great night's sleep.

Dawn


----------



## dismom9761

DisneyObsession!The more the Merrier.  I am right there with you about WW.I lost about 30 lbs and met my goal weight and now have put it ALL back on.Good luck!


----------



## dwheatl

spongemommie05 said:
			
		

> Hello all , Just checking in ! thought i would jump on and say Hi and welcome to all the newbies, i sucked at aerobics today i just wanted to crawl in a corner and cry but what can ya do



I have always sucked at aerobics. I love to dance, but I just can't do the synchronized steps with everyone. So, sometimes I do the tapes at home, and if I'm a total klutz, it doesn't matter. At the gym, I do the stairmaster or the treadmill, as well as free weights. Oh, and I can kick my kindergartners butts at the Hokey Pokey!

My goals this week:
Exercise 3x for 1/2 hour each
Drink my water (or herbal tea)
Stay away from the kindergartner snacks (My students take turns bringing snacks to share, and it's so easy to pop a couple of Oreos or Chips Ahoy in my mouth).

Inner peace and blessings to all of you. Stay strong!


----------



## Valentine

WoW... that's what happens when you don't check in during the day!!! OMG! I am dizzy from trying to catch up on all this craziness!! LOL!!  Hi gals!  I would love to comment to everyone... but man.. it would take me hours to do that now!!!!!    Just a few highlights... 

Welcome to everyone who has joined the fold!!  I have yet to get me butt in gear... I have a serious case of the blues... I don't know what IT is.. but I will kick it!!!  (I swear I am usually so much more fun!!  )  

Dawn... How did everything turn out with your car?  So sorry about the pocketbook!!! That really is terrible... but I love how you were able to turn it around for yourself!!  

UM.. SNOW?? REALLY?? It is like spring here today!!!  There were people walking around in shorts!!! I kid you not!!!!

Harley - I am with you on the late night snacking... It is my weakness as well!!  If i could just go to sleep.. but nooooo ... I find if I drink Hot tea then I snack less.... but then that keeps me awake! LOL!! 

Eeyore.. keeping your friend in my thoughts!!

KatinHat - Love your screenname  

And Lastly for tonight... TWINKIEMAMA - Thank you so much for your kind words... it really helps to see someone else "get it".  I appreciate you taking the time to try and help   And as for my name.. It is REally mine btw!  

And to all of you ladies... I Hope you all realize how much it helps to see that someone cares... So.. thank you all for  checking in and showing that we all do matter in the greater scheme of things... It's just really nice to see people care about one another... even though we don't "know" each other!  

Oh.. yeah.. and My goals:
Get in gear!!!!!
Check in on the thread during the day so I don't have to play catch up and miss out on all the fun! 
Drink my water (oh... and I think it's drink 1/2 your weight in Ounces.. not All your weight)
Get my evening meal to be as healthy as the rest of my day.
Exercise!!!!!

That's all folks! 

Night
Kathy


----------



## spongemommie05

I may have totally sucked at aerobics today but i went to the gym and i kicked my butt (untill the day care lady had to come and get me because ds 17 months had poopies and no diaper bag, but ,i hurt now and am feeling the burn and freezing because of the cold SSSSSSSNNNNNOOOOOWWWWW.  
well keep it strong peeps and just keep on slimming 


Love ya all and goodnight....


----------



## lexmelinda

*Good morning, all!*  

Wow....it was a busy day here at the thread yesterday! WELCOME to 
*Tinkerbella*...je ne parle pas francais....sorry. WELCOME to my friend *DisneyObsession*!!!! So happy you're here! 

*KatinHat*.....I missed you too! Keep it coming with the _YOU: On a Diet_ tips. I read Dr. Oz's tips on Oprah.com and seemed to make a lot of sense. 

Like Monica mentioned earlier, Omega-3 deficiencies can cause depression and lots of other problems. Here is a *link* to the omega-3 page on a great site called World's Healthiest Foods (www.whfoods.com) for more info on good sources of omega-3. Scroll up and down.

*Yesterday:*
Gagged down my water.  
Did the "Start it Up!" portion of the Slim in 6 DVD with DS6. (hilarious)
Kept the calories down to 1300.

*Have a great day, ladies!!! *  
_(Where's DISUNC? Should we send out a search party?)_


----------



## pixie dust 112

DisneyObsession said:
			
		

> You are definitely not from the Buffalo area, as we were hit Oct 12th with lake effect snow that knocked out power for days on end!!! I hated the snow then, but now getting into Dec, snow would be fine! (At least colder weather!)
> 
> I just found this thread tonight and would like to join. I have been on WW forever, lost 30 lbs and gained back 20! Now that I have been dissing for awhile, I'd like to find accountability here with my fellow "Disney Fanatics"!
> 
> As for my goals:
> 1) Drink 64 oz water daily
> 2) Exercise 3-4 times a week
> 3) Eat "good for me" foods
> 
> OK, that's a start. Thanks, in advance, for letting me join. (At least, I am hoping I can join and you won't kick me out!) PLEASE?!?!




 No I'm nowhere near Buffalo.  We had one of those horrendous snowstorms about 20 years ago on Oct 4.  Nature just isn't ready that early, tree are weighted down too much between the leaves and the snow.  That is a disaster!  Ours was as bad as yours, but did keep everything down for about a week!

I'mn glad you've joined us.  This is a great gruop!


----------



## eeyore45

I love   reading everyone's posts, and journeys - thank you all so much for continuing to support me - and especially - INSPIRE   

I'm working as a nurse's aide today (maybe until the new year! ) its a delicate position as the nurse is really strict!!  Not too many understand her, they just openly hate her... they made her cry the last time I was there!  There's not much work for me to do after attendance - but I cant do anything else...   I  cant 'snack' in the office, but she can! (snack = water and cereal as I dont have a designated lunch break at all!! If it comes, it comes!   )

I hope to try and walk the school - no stairs in this building -

Have a great day - and do one thing today - 

SUCK IT IN!  Look in the mirror (with clothes on!!  ) then stand up straight and suck it in, difference?  I'll bet there is - you'll be grinning!!! 


Go on, make it a GREAT DAY!!  THE CHOICE IS YOURS!!


----------



## DisneyObsession

Good Morning!!

I already have my first glass of water in hand. I am determined to reach my goal with all my water...64oz. CHUG!CHUG!CHUG!   

Packed breakfast & lunch for work and have ground beef out for dinner. I may have something else for dinner with less calories. I'm still figuring that out.   

eeyore45...Thanksm for the "suck-it-in" reminder. It's amazing how much thinner & taller I look when I actually do that! I will "suck-it-in" all day!!!   

Hope you all have a great day and I'll be sure to check in later to see how you're all fairing!!


----------



## spongemommie05

Good afternoon all , how is everyone doing? good here except i am freezing It is snowing off and on here, it's barely sticking to the ground.. but it looks so pretty,, well i am off to the gym again today, i am addicted now, plus it is a break from everything else,,  check in with ya later..


----------



## dismom9761

Hi everyone!I hope ya'll are having a successful day.So far my eating has been good,yesterday I didn't eat enough calories and I was starving at midnight.
 B-bagel and banana(210 cal)
 L-turkey pita pocket,string cheese,and banana(330 cal)
Tomorrow I am going to sign up at a Gym.  I am ready for some mommy time...Baby steps.


----------



## UtahMama

THAT's IT! I QUIT!!!!!!   (just kidding)

I cheated in a BAD way today.       


((breathe))

Culprit: BBQ flavored Soy Crisps
Extenuating Circumstances: Skipped breakfast due to improper planning. And basically being an idiot.

I ate the WHOLE bag. 3.5 servings per bag. (110 cals per serving)= 385 calories!!!! 13 g carbs per serving= 45.5 carbs in one sitting. I'm lucky I didn't keal over!
3 g. fat per serving= 9 fat (ok, that's not so bad)  
Tons of salt= water retention and puffiness. 

So, I considered it lunch. 

I'm having broccoli tonight for punishment. If you smell something foul at your house, it's me clear from Utah.   Broccoli and 100 sit ups on my new pilates ball should be good. 

If you look at it, my falling off the wagon (FOTW) is minor...I mean the actual food wasnt too bad. Only to me it means I lost CONTROL.


----------



## Backstage_Gal

Uma, sorry you fell off the wagon, but I am sure you will get back on.

Now, for your new siggie.



> Wishing You a Warm Nose and Toasty Toes This Holiday Season!



At first I read it as "*WASHING*" instead of "Wishing"


----------



## aries1980

Fall off the wagon and hurt my Back,..

Sorry ladies I havent been on I hurt my back today and fell off the wagon... I at chocolate cake and coconut shrimp to take some pain killers im headed to bed hopefully ill wake up tom and fell better.  Potty training is killer on the back...

I did drink all my water though!


----------



## aries1980

UtahMama said:
			
		

> THAT's IT! I QUIT!!!!!!   (just kidding)
> 
> I cheated in a BAD way today.
> 
> 
> ((breathe))
> 
> Culprit: BBQ flavored Soy Crisps
> Extenuating Circumstances: Skipped breakfast due to improper planning. And basically being an idiot.
> 
> I ate the WHOLE bag. 3.5 servings per bag. (110 cals per serving)= 385 calories!!!! 13 g carbs per serving= 45.5 carbs in one sitting. I'm lucky I didn't keal over!
> 3 g. fat per serving= 9 fat (ok, that's not so bad)
> Tons of salt= water retention and puffiness.
> 
> So, I considered it lunch.
> 
> I'm having broccoli tonight for punishment. If you smell something foul at your house, it's me clear from Utah.   Broccoli and 100 sit ups on my new pilates ball should be good.
> 
> If you look at it, my falling off the wagon (FOTW) is minor...I mean the actual food wasnt too bad. Only to me it means I lost CONTROL.




Um its ok at least it wasnt chocolate cake like me  

If i could punish myself with situps I would but instead all i can do is pace... so i will pace around the house for an hour before bed tonight!!  

Ladies I will be posting more recipes I hope tonight!!!


----------



## nsalz

Wow...I was starting to think everyone was soooo good.  Thank you for making me feel human again.  I am having a hard time this week after being sick all of last.   I need to get my head back into the game.   

So I will do my best the next three days and hopefully not have gained.  If I stay even, I will think that is a good week for me.


----------



## becca-becca

I want to join! I need to lose at least 40 lbs if not more. I have lost 10, but it has taken me almost 6 months to do it. I am trying to reduce my calories, but it is really hard. I don't have such a hard time with exercise. I bought the 6 week body makeover by Micheal Thurmond. My goals this week are to drink 75 oz of water a day and walk for 45 minutes 5 times.


----------



## KatInHat

...   OMG what's that smell..... oh, it's Utahmama and the aftermath of the broccoli dinner punishment.  

Utahmama:   Don't be too hard on yourself.  At least it wasnt BBQ flavored potato chips or cheesy doritoes.  Broccoli, to me,  would be like a death sentence.  I guess that's why I'm in the boat I'm in now.. dieting and all.   I guess I should try to develop a taste for veggies.  I have fallen so far off the wagon the past week  I can't even find the wagon to get back on.
Don't worry, Im gonna get back in the zone tomorrow.. water, exercise and everything !!!! I only have about 5 weeks to fit comfortably in my clothes for WDW, because I refuse to buy a size larger.  So if I don't reach this goal I will be the blue person walking around Disney world in January becuase my jeans are so tight I can't breathe   

 I just don't understand I bought the book and everything.. why isnt it working ??  What's that you say ??  It doesn't work to just BUY the book ??    Seriously though, I'm back in business tomorrow .. and 
I WILL ROCK THE SCALE and hopefully the tape measure too.


----------



## harleygirl

Howdy friends!

Just checkin in to say hi to all the losers here!!  Uma you make me laugh so hard, I love reading your posts...I actually thought of you tonite as I did the whole christmas shopping thing and spent a few minutes trying to find a new pair of pants.  I tried on some low-rise boot cut STRETCH cords, and had a grotesque image peer back at me from that evil full length mirror...I am quite certain that the muffin rolling over the top of the jeans up front and the coin slot showing out the rear, (not to mention the stuffed sausage appearance of thunder thighs in tight material) all of these nasty things must've belonged to someone else as I could not bring myself to look at the face of the person in the mirror   just flat out GROSS...was very good motivation to eat a light supper

ANYWays - I really stank at drinking my water today, which in turn made me really hungry, had used all my allotted points/calories by like 4:30 today and ended up eating veggies for supper and right now as we speak there is ice cream in my freezer screaming my name...can you hear it?  

Okay so enough complaining - thanks so much for listening and understanding and sharing your setbacks!  at least I know that ya'll are here to help tomorrow be a better day!  

Thanks a bunch!!!

P.S. there is the strangest odor tonight...smells like...broccoli!


----------



## dwheatl

Just knowing you all are here today gave me strength. I was hungry at recess and the snack du jour was little bags of chips. The Cheetos looked so good, and the little girl who brought them said, "Aren't you going to eat any?" I just focused on coming back to report to you all that I held out. I kind of had to do a "just for today" thing, because I'm not strong enough to swear off Cheetos for a lifetime. One day at a time, right. Anyway, I made it through, and that gave me the energy to ride the exercise bike for 30 minutes when I got home. Yay, me.

For those of you who fell off the wagon, yay for you for getting back on that horse. As I tell my students, we don't learn anything unless we make mistakes.


----------



## harleygirl

I simply cannot imagine a life without, Cheetos, that should be a crime of some sort!  But I am of the mentality that I cannot eat just one, and thus consume them by the handfuls...so I hafta stay away too...but someday as we sit in our skinny jeans we will be able to eat a cheeto in celebration for all our hard work...and I know WeightWatchers will say don't use food as a reward, but I still do, cause food makes me feel good...I love food! what better way to say I love me than with a treat I have refrained from..is that a bad way to think?

I gotta ask, what is the Secret Green Club?


----------



## Valentine

Good Evening all!!  Seems I am the late night poster here   Okay... well... seems I found that wagon everyone is falling off of today!

I finally made better food choices today... Although.. not in a timely fashion!  It was a REALLY STRESSFUL day at work!! Busy, busy busy. which led me to not eat lunch until almost 4:00!!!  that is not good.. however.. I still made good choices... and then after rehearsal tonight I stopped off at Khols and shopped.. finally found those elusive black high top boots.. and a few gifts for some friends.. got the the register and DARN IT.. I switched jackets and left my wallet in the pocket of the jacket from the daytime!! UGH!!!  So... I had them put everything on hold for me.. which means I have to go back tomorrow night after work...which of course means I will have to shop some more! LOL!!   Oh.. this story did have a point... so.. that meant I got home very late.. and of course hungry.. and normally I would stop at the pizza place and grab a slice... okay 2 slices... and take those home and eat them while surfing.. well.. I decided that no.. I won't do that... I went home and had a bowl of cereal (Special K) with Skim milk.  and that was that!  So... Not fabulous cause I still am eating late.. but great because it wasn't Pizza  

Baby steps!!  Thank you ladies!!!  You are all so inspirational!  
Kathy


----------



## harleygirl

yay for you Val!  Baby steps!

that ice cream is still calling to me...but its skinny icecream, so that may not be to bad...hmmmm...although it is late at night, wouldn't it help me sleep? like a really cold glass of milk? no?


----------



## UtahMama

harleygirl said:
			
		

> Howdy friends!
> 
> Just checkin in to say hi to all the losers here!!  Uma you make me laugh so hard, I love reading your posts...I actually thought of you tonite as I did the whole christmas shopping thing and spent a few minutes trying to find a new pair of pants.  I tried on some low-rise boot cut STRETCH cords, and had a grotesque image peer back at me from that evil full length mirror...I am quite certain that the muffin rolling over the top of the jeans up front and the coin slot showing out the rear, (not to mention the stuffed sausage appearance of thunder thighs in tight material) all of these nasty things must've belonged to someone else as I could not bring myself to look at the face of the person in the mirror   just flat out GROSS...was very good motivation to eat a light supper
> 
> ANYWays - I really stank at drinking my water today, which in turn made me really hungry, had used all my allotted points/calories by like 4:30 today and ended up eating veggies for supper and right now as we speak there is ice cream in my freezer screaming my name...can you hear it?
> 
> Okay so enough complaining - thanks so much for listening and understanding and sharing your setbacks!  at least I know that ya'll are here to help tomorrow be a better day!
> 
> Thanks a bunch!!!
> 
> P.S. there is the strangest odor tonight...smells like...broccoli!


That would be broccoli "vapours"....  

YOU HAVE ICE CREAM IN YOUR HOUSE????? Put it out of it's misery! NO! Dont EAT it! Feed it to a skinny friend! 



I love reading all y'alls posts! Looks like as some of us putter out, new fresh peeps enter. The Circle of Life. 

TOOT SWEET!!!! where are you?????  

I got a new very cute exercise outfit today for cheap at Walmart. I feel really FIT and ACTIVE in it! It makes my top half look great (like I'm "stacked" when I'm not really) and my bottom half look ok   They arent magic pants or anything.


----------



## lexmelinda

*GOOD MORNING!!!*  

I love catching up on this thread every morning before the chillens wake up! *Becca-becca*, WELCOME! *Nsalz*....glad you're feeling better! *Kathy*...way to make good choices with the Special K! *Danielle*....you can resist Cheetos? I admire your iron will. I'd be asking the kid for the nutritional information to get a calorie count! I can't resist and that why I don't buy chips anymore....I stopped about a year ago. No more chips in lunches or in the house...period! *Harleygirl*....step away from the ice cream!* Aries*....hope your back is better today! *KatinHat*...Keep reading that book and applying the info....and telling us about it! Did I tell you I know some folks from Hattiesburg who live here in KY.....Drew & Kathy. If that sounds familiar...pm me. *UM*....don't beat yourself up over soy chips! Broccoli as a punishment? I LOVE broccoli...eat it almost every day! Eeww...what's that smell?

*Yesterday....  
4 water bottles full of water*....we have a "bubbler" at work so I refill. One bottle was flavored with Lipton diet honey/lemon green tea...single serve. It's GOOD! 0 calories!
*30 minutes on the walking track*....at high speed...approx. 2 miles.
*Calories*....1365...all healthy except the Dove dark chocolate morsel...and the hershey kiss. I'd be falling off the proverbial wagon all the time if I couldn't have a little sumpn sweet.

*HAVE A GREAT DAY!!!*


----------



## Poohbear77

Whats that I smell...... Oh it's just UM. Ha, I also loooove Broccoli!  I eat it all the time. Actually just had an entire bag of those new steam in bag broccoli yesterday for lunch with just a splash of chedder.

Melinda- 4 BOTTLES OF WATER  UGH I just can't do it. I've tried every kind of pour in imaginable and it still tastes like this  LOL Great job on the exercise  

So, you know when you are on a "diet" you can find a snack in *anything*. Well yesterday I discovered my kids single serve applesauces.  I LOVE italian ice, so I though what if i freeze this little sucker.  IT WAS SOO GOOD! You can scrape it with your spoon just like italian ice. AND it only has 60 calories.  Just my little tip for today.


----------



## UtahMama

Goood Morrrrning!!!! 

My Free Aerobics Class at the church is replaced by a funeral today so for excercise, I'm Shoveling a crapload of snow! Yayyyy!  Ugh! There's a LOT of snow to shovel. When I look outside my window, I cant tell the difference between the curb and the street and my driveway. It's like a Winter Wonderland! Hope the city plows make it through our street!

Sooo after the Soy Chip BINGE yesterday and the yummy cheesey broccoli platter of redemption...I'm feeling alot better about myself. It's not WHAT they were, it was the old habit I 've been trying to change...being out of control.

I had a lofty goal of 4 pounds set for this week, I may not achieve, but my other goals have been met so far!

Hopefully those who are not posting anymore or alot less frequently are just busy and not giving up. They worry me. I would hope that if I didnt show up here for several days, y'all would PM me to NAG me nicely! What should we do? Maybe a thoughtful PM???


----------



## Tinkabella

Good Morning Ladies,

We still have no snow here...(Montreal, Canada) so I am taking advantage of the nice weather and putting up my outdoor Christmas  lights...that counts as exercise...right ? 

I have been chugging away with the water (4 liters a day...sorry for the metric but I'm a true chanuk, I think thats about a zillion oz's???)

I am rewarding myself with a Cadbury Thin bar (YUMMY and only 100 cals) each day I can reach the 4 litre goal...so far so good.  

I am going to try the frozen applesauce...sound tasty.  Another good frezzer tip...I like frozen grapes...they are small but they take awile to eat. 

I am off to have some whole wheat pita triangles and hummus and yes...more water !

Good luck to everyone for a "skinny day"


Tinkabella


----------



## eeyore45

UM - I was thinking the same thing.  I'm starting to backslide.  I'm losing faith in myself.  I did ok yesterday, sneaking in exercise!  My mind is taking over, the negative back talk, like, "it just doesnt matter" or "I have to eat, this is all that's available to me"...

Who should we go in search of?!!

UtahMama,aries1980 ,monymony3471 ,LBelle,lexmelinda ,TwinkieMama,pixie dust ,spongemommie05,Minnie,dismom9761 ,AlaskaMOM ,honeymo78,hinsok1,Bee,KatInHat,HaleyB,Poohbear77,Backstage_Gal,Minnie_Moo,Valentine,nsalz,
pumba,harleygirl,dwheatl,crazy4dizney,BONITATIME,Kay1,Disneyland_Mama, 
Toot Sweet,celerystalker,DisneyObsession,Tinkabella...

and there's been a lot of great people who has only posted once... 

maybe its me... maybe I'm just doomed to failure..


----------



## KatInHat

Good morning !!! It's a brand new day !!!! and I've got a new attitude !!!

I had a bowl of bran flakes with fat free milk for breakfast and a cup of coffee (which according to You On a Diet is high in antioxidants ) with sugar free Hazelnut creamer.  I will start on my water shortly.  

eeyore  Please don't give up.. You are worth it I know you can do it.  Get all of the temptations out of the house and buy good for you foods so when you are tempted to snack you will be forced to snack smart.  

I just finished 2 more chapters in the book and have a few more tips for those who are interested.  

( BTW, DR. Oz, one of the authors of the book will be on the Oprah show today ( if programming is the same all over) to answer burning weight loss questions.)  

This was something I found very interesting but I will not tell DH this tidbit of info.. he may use it against me !! Ready here goes... "Stay Va-VA-Va-Voom satisfied.. In the form of safe, healthy, monogamous sex.  Sex and hunger are regulated through the same brain chemical.  Having sex could help control food intake.  .... Now go get busy.   

They also stress the importance of eating fiber, especially in the morning.  You will be less hungry later in the day when you are normally inclined to gorge and snack.  Good fiber sources:  Oatmeal, cereal, whole grains and fruit.  

Try eating a little good fat 20 minutes before a meal.  (6 walnuts, twelve almonds, or 20 peanuts)  This will stimulate the production of  the hormone that tells you you are full and slow the emptying of your stomach that way you can sit down and eat for pleasure not for hunger which is one way to ensure you'll eat les.. 

Add red pepper to your food.  When eaten early in the day decreases food intake later in the day.  Credit has been given to red pepper for increasing metabolism.. Add red peppers to your omlet in the morning.  

Ok, I hope I didnt bore you too much. Just trying to help.. If you want me to stop with the tips just let me know.  My feelings won't be hurt.  

The first part of the book is a bit sciency but I find it really interesting and I feel like I really want to make the commitment to a healthy life for me and my family.  I am going to start buying healthy snacks and cooking healthy meals for my children also.


----------



## UtahMama

KatInHat said:
			
		

> ( BTW, DR. Oz, one of the authors of the book will be on the Oprah show today ( if programming is the same all over) to answer burning weight loss questions.)
> 
> This was something I found very interesting but I will not tell DH this tidbit of info.. he may use it against me !! Ready here goes... "Stay Va-VA-Va-Voom satisfied.. In the form of safe, healthy, monogamous sex.  Sex and hunger are regulated through the same brain chemical.  Having sex could help control food intake.  .... Now go get busy.


 I'm all over it!   

Eeyore! Watch Oprah today! That guy is great! I need the motivation!

I dont do coffee for religious reasons so I'll seek other antioxidant rich foods. 


Kat! Your enthusiasm is CONTAGEOUS!!!! Thank you!!!!


----------



## aries1980

harleygirl said:
			
		

> I simply cannot imagine a life without, Cheetos, that should be a crime of some sort!  But I am of the mentality that I cannot eat just one, and thus consume them by the handfuls...so I hafta stay away too...but someday as we sit in our skinny jeans we will be able to eat a cheeto in celebration for all our hard work...and I know WeightWatchers will say don't use food as a reward, but I still do, cause food makes me feel good...I love food! what better way to say I love me than with a treat I have refrained from..is that a bad way to think?
> 
> I gotta ask, what is the Secret Green Club?



there are the hundred calorie packs of cheetos and they are so good and you really feel like you are eating a lot of them.. same thing for doritos if you like them they have them too!!!


----------



## UtahMama

aries1980 said:
			
		

> there are the hundred calorie packs of cheetos and they are so good and you really feel like you are eating a lot of them.. same thing for doritos if you like them they have them too!!!


I'll take six!


----------



## honeymo78

Poohbear thanks for the tip about the applesauce.  Im going to have to try that.

Food on Monday was great.  I actually had a lower cal day and I didnt feel starved.  Yesterday I stayed on track even though I had a cheesesteak for lunch.  I just made sure to have a small dinner and honestly I wasnt that hungry.  I did fail on water yesterday.  I only spent a few hours at work, where its easiest to get water in.  DH is moving to a store a few blocks from where I work and yesterday was a test run for him using the train.  He grew up a in a really small town so the whole concept of public transportation in a major city is a bit foreign to him.  I hung out with him at his new store for a little while he got to know some of his coworkers then instead of coming back to work, I just went back home with him on the train.  We were on the go the whole afternoon so I didnt get to drink my water.  But today Im back on track with it.  Ive probably already gotten in all the water I need for the day but Ill keep going.  

I cant seem to find my free weights so I havent been doing that yet this week.  If I cant find them in the enxt few days Ill go to the store and pick up a new set.  

Back to work, its almost lunch time.  

Oh and Im still here  sometimes its just hard for me to post from work.  Im supposed to be working, not playing on the disboards 

Kat - I'm not sharing that info with DH either.  He'd definitely want to go overboard with that one.


----------



## Bee

Just checking in!!


----------



## DisneyWorld Delight

Followed the link from UTM's great trip report and what did I find?  Just what I needed.  I am in the "funk."  You know the one.  You started out on a high and daydreamed about when your thighs are as skinny as your sister (and she's not even appreciative!) and all will be right in your world, because as we all know, a perfect size ____ (fill in the blank yourself) will make everything else fall into place.  And you're on a roll, eating the right things, exercising...and at some point you just get tired.  That is where I am.  I started working out a Curves last month.  Today, I had my one month weight and measurement report.  I lost a pound.  (Big crap, right) But I did lose 2% of my total body fat.  Which I suppose is a little exciting.  But, back to the funk,  I am talking myself into being bored at Curves and justifing stopping my contract.  But, I did lose some body fat, if I got serious, really serious, maybe I could have everything I ever wanted!  

I am totally watching Oprah today, I love shows about losing weight.  Biggest Loser is on tonight too.  My bf always is pumped after watching that.

So, anyway, please include me in your club.

Goals:  (eventually 30 lb weight loss) (then 15 more)
1.  Water.  (This is so hard for me.  My blatter is the size of a pea.  But, nonetheless, something to work on.)
2.  Not over eating.
3.  Excersing hard.  Not like all the "oldies" working out who are just there for social time.

Thanks
DWD


----------



## UtahMama

DisneyWorld Delight said:
			
		

> Followed the link from UTM's great trip report and what did I find?  Just what I needed.  I am in the "funk."  You know the one.  You started out on a high and daydreamed about when your thighs are as skinny as your sister (and she's not even appreciative!) and all will be right in your world, because as we all know, a perfect size ____ (fill in the blank yourself) will make everything else fall into place.  And you're on a roll, eating the right things, exercising...and at some point you just get tired.  That is where I am.  I started working out a Curves last month.  Today, I had my one month weight and measurement report.  I lost a pound.  (Big crap, right) But I did lose 2% of my total body fat.  Which I suppose is a little exciting.  But, back to the funk,  I am talking myself into being bored at Curves and justifing stopping my contract.  But, I did lose some body fat, if I got serious, really serious, maybe I could have everything I ever wanted!
> 
> I am totally watching Oprah today, I love shows about losing weight.  Biggest Loser is on tonight too.  My bf always is pumped after watching that.
> 
> So, anyway, please include me in your club.
> 
> Goals:  (eventually 30 lb weight loss) (then 15 more)
> 1.  Water.  (This is so hard for me.  My blatter is the size of a pea.  But, nonetheless, something to work on.)
> 2.  Not over eating.
> 3.  Excersing hard.  Not like all the "oldies" working out who are just there for social time.
> 
> Thanks
> DWD


Yup. The Funk. Know of it well!

Curves works! The diet they have is great! I know a trainer that works for a local one. She tells me of the ladies who stick with it, do awesome! The "oldies" sound like a hoot! Poor things! At least they "go", technically!

I have only ate a Yoplait Boston Creme yougurt today. It was gooood! I am very nauscious. This morning a little guy I tend had diarrea so bad, it has made me sick! OR, coincidentally, I am sick too. I feel "green". I'm going to try a piece of toast to see if that helps. 

YOU can do it!!!!! So glad you're here!


----------



## dismom9761

UtahMama said:
			
		

> Yup. The Funk. Know of it well!
> 
> Curves works! The diet they have is great! I know a trainer that works for a local one. She tells me of the ladies who stick with it, do awesome! The "oldies" sound like a hoot! Poor things! At least they "go", technically!
> 
> I have only ate a Yoplait Boston Creme yougurt today. It was gooood! I am very nauscious. This morning a little guy I tend had diarrea so bad, it has made me sick! OR, coincidentally, I am sick too. I feel "green". I'm going to try a piece of toast to see if that helps.
> 
> YOU can do it!!!!! So glad you're here!



I hope you get to feeling better.  Maybe it is just the broccoli punishment from last night.I know if I ate broccoli I would feel sick.  

I am going to join a gym tonight and I hope i don't feel totally overwhelmed there.I did talk my friend into joining with me so I think that will help.Baby steps...

Oh and WELCOME  DisneyworldDelight.I wanted to join Curves but I have to go somewhere that they have childcare.


----------



## BONITATIME

We had chinese tonight so I was not very good but I didn't overeat and had eaten very little all day to compensate. I was going to weigh in a day early but i will need to see what I weigh in the morning. 
i drank all my water. It has taken me 10 days to calculate these ounces into metric but I need to drink 8 glasses I calculate. ( would that be right?)
I will put it in my Disney glass and it will taste better.  

At least I didnt have to eat Broccoli. LOL


----------



## honeymo78

Bonita - I drink my water from my refillable mug from the Contemporary.  Whatever helps us get through.

UM - I hope you feel better

Amy - let us know how joining the gym goes.  Its great that your friend is joining with you.

I got in my walk this afternoon.  Now I just can't wait to see some results in the clothing fit category.  Dinner will probably be hamburger helper - not super healthy but its fine if I eat normal person servings and not half the box.


----------



## eeyore45

I watched Oprah today!!   

and I have gotten rid of all the bad foods, and I dont buy ice cream, or chocolate - I buy stuff I dont like for dd (gummy yogos, Lil Deb snacks - only the ones I dont like!!) 

* Switch to Dk Chocolate and have a lil bit (this tip has been posted here!!  Wasnt it a Dove Dk Chocolate 45 calories?)

* Eat Salad Last!!  (we totally do this, because the vinegar in the salad dressing can mess with your pallette - but for Dr. Oz it was a whole different reason!!)

* 100% whole wheat or 100% Whole Grain bread.

*T  o loose you must do some weight lifting/strength training - it helps build those core muscles.

* Oprah.com he is going to put up video for an at home easy program that is free and simple!!

and my favorite QUOTE from the show....

you must just be acting to be movtivated... well, its what I wrote!!    I think what I heard was no one is motivated to exercise or diet, but you must at least pretend, or "act like your motivated"... 

anyone else take notes??  off to oprah.com.... (I registered there but I always forget my usernames and passwords!!)


----------



## eeyore45

No gyms, no expensive equipment and no excuses! Take 20 minutes out of your day to try Dr. Oz's gym-free workout. Start with the beginner exercises and work your way up to the advanced version. Complete this workout three times per weekalong with your daily walkto improve your strength, flexibility and cardio fitness.

http://www2.oprah.com/tows/pastshows/200611/tows_past_20061102_b.jhtml

well  I couldnt get the 20 min video to play, but I did go to the suggested website to get the list of exercises reccommended!! 

its work!!


----------



## UtahMama

I believe in the power of prayer and I have the stomach bug in a BIG way! Nothing stayed down today. I felt queasy but now it is "ON". I have one more hour to babysit this one last 2 year old. My 8 yr. old just made her cereal. Both my 8 and 6 yr. olds have pitched in to help mama! I love them. Norah is even being good. Ick, I'm dry heaving. NEED to be well!
Thanks for listening!

I'm going to bed as soon  as this little one is picked up. 

Love you guys!!!!


----------



## eeyore45

What is up with these BUGS?!   

enough   BE GONE   Prayers and pixie dust Utahmom!! 

 
nothing worse than having to be in charge of little ones when you are so incapacitated!!!

(and I had no idea germs were transmitted by the internet!!)

PS Thanks for the prayers for my friend, she is out of surgery, and in recovery room right now!


----------



## aries1980

UtahMama said:
			
		

> Yup. The Funk. Know of it well!
> 
> Curves works! The diet they have is great! I know a trainer that works for a local one. She tells me of the ladies who stick with it, do awesome! The "oldies" sound like a hoot! Poor things! At least they "go", technically!
> 
> I have only ate a Yoplait Boston Creme yougurt today. It was gooood! I am very nauscious. This morning a little guy I tend had diarrea so bad, it has made me sick! OR, coincidentally, I am sick too. I feel "green". I'm going to try a piece of toast to see if that helps.
> 
> YOU can do it!!!!! So glad you're here!



Feel better UM!!!  Maybe your with child Um... Last time I dieted is when I got pregnant with DD.  Well get some rest and remember drink fluids!


----------



## aries1980

I did really good today so im finishing my water and here are some shameless plugs of my photosession with DD today for her 2nd birthday!!























Good night Ladies. Love ya all keep slimming


----------



## harleygirl

evening folks - just checking in....I was SOOOO hungry all day long, had decent meals, but a light lunch left me way to hungry to have a strenuous workout...still I went and did my good thing...I did pretty well on the water intake today as well,( I do have to put crystal light in it tho' sometimes)  I think that 1. my body is just not used to having restricted cals. and 2. today I just needed more food......

I am trying to talk myself into resuming a habit I had made with my boys a few months ago, we all get in the floor and do situps and pushups together and we add 5 more every night...we all usually get tickled which makes it go faster, not to mention helps the boys build strength as well as healthy habits...we are all trying to make better choices, and work our way to better health  

Kat I am really digging your info!  but confused, by "red peppers" do you mean hot peppers or red bell peppers?  

thats very - ahem- interesting about the "appetite curbing activity" maybe I could sub that for my late night icecream craving  

good job on everyone who had a good day, for those of us still hanging on by a thread, just keep hanging on...sometimes it is so easy for me to say, "I have been bad so far so I might as well eat what I want fot the rest of the day"...I think the trick is to stop the bad behavior as soon as I can and be good the rest of the day, instead of "starting over tomorrow" start over today...does that make sense?

UM hope you feel better...dismom good job going to the gym!!!  I just know you will love it...disney - i just ended a yr long contract with Curves in Oct and went to a more traditional gym...reason for change, after a yr I was bored, and needed a greater challenge...I push myself harder at my new gym...dont know why, but I do

have a great evening!


----------



## dismom9761

Aries1980,your little girl is beautiful!My DD2 is having her Christmas picture taken on Friday and I hope she cooperates as well.  

UM,I pray that you have a short virus and feel better quickly.

Harleygirl,way to go on working out even when you did not feel 100%.Now you know what to do differently next time.  

eeyore,thanks for the tips from Oprah.I really wanted to see that.

Everyone else-Keep on Slimmin'!  

Okay I did go to the gym and it was great!  I did not feel intimidated at all and walked on the elliptical for thirty three minutes.The gym also has a room that has circuit training alot like what Curves offers.I am hoping that this place gives me the boost that I need to keepon exercising.

Goodnight!!


----------



## pixie dust 112

BONITATIME said:
			
		

> We had chinese tonight so I was not very good but I didn't overeat and had eaten very little all day to compensate. I was going to weigh in a day early but i will need to see what I weigh in the morning.
> i drank all my water. It has taken me 10 days to calculate these ounces into metric but I need to drink 8 glasses I calculate. ( would that be right?)
> I will put it in my Disney glass and it will taste better.
> 
> At least I didnt have to eat Broccoli. LOL




Wow A disney glass...great idea.  I think from now on I'll use a resort mug for my water!  That will remind me that I want to be more comfy in my clothes at Disney!  I think that will be a terrific inspiration for me!  * glasses sounds right!

By the way...I love broccoli!


----------



## pixie dust 112

UtahMama said:
			
		

> I believe in the power of prayer and I have the stomach bug in a BIG way! Nothing stayed down today. I felt queasy but now it is "ON". I have one more hour to babysit this one last 2 year old. My 8 yr. old just made her cereal. Both my 8 and 6 yr. olds have pitched in to help mama! I love them. Norah is even being good. Ick, I'm dry heaving. NEED to be well!
> Thanks for listening!
> 
> I'm going to bed as soon  as this little one is picked up.
> 
> Love you guys!!!!




Oh I hope you feel better!  Praying for you!


----------



## pixie dust 112

DisneyWorld Delight said:
			
		

> Followed the link from UTM's great trip report and what did I find?  Just what I needed.  I am in the "funk."  You know the one.  You started out on a high and daydreamed about when your thighs are as skinny as your sister (and she's not even appreciative!) and all will be right in your world, because as we all know, a perfect size ____ (fill in the blank yourself) will make everything else fall into place.  And you're on a roll, eating the right things, exercising...and at some point you just get tired.  That is where I am.  I started working out a Curves last month.  Today, I had my one month weight and measurement report.  I lost a pound.  (Big crap, right) But I did lose 2% of my total body fat.  Which I suppose is a little exciting.  But, back to the funk,  I am talking myself into being bored at Curves and justifing stopping my contract.  But, I did lose some body fat, if I got serious, really serious, maybe I could have everything I ever wanted!
> 
> I am totally watching Oprah today, I love shows about losing weight.  Biggest Loser is on tonight too.  My bf always is pumped after watching that.
> 
> So, anyway, please include me in your club.
> 
> Goals:  (eventually 30 lb weight loss) (then 15 more)
> 1.  Water.  (This is so hard for me.  My blatter is the size of a pea.  But, nonetheless, something to work on.)
> 2.  Not over eating.
> 3.  Excersing hard.  Not like all the "oldies" working out who are just there for social time.
> 
> Thanks
> DWD


  glad you joined!  Soon we'll stop looking like this    and start looking like this


----------



## pixie dust 112

aries1980 said:
			
		

> I did really good today so im finishing my water and here are some shameless plugs of my photosession with DD today for her 2nd birthday!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good night Ladies. Love ya all keep slimming



WOW!  Great pictures!


----------



## dwheatl

Hey all. I learned a lesson today (which means I screwed up). One of the other teachers brought me a pumpkin latte from Starbuck's, and I thought, "It's a tall, no whip; how bad could it be?" I drank it, and when I got home I looked it up. 280 calories! Oh, well. I skipped the Oreos dunkers for recess, came home and cooked brown rice to go with the roasted chicken a student gave me today (I guess I'm just too loveable   ). I had a salad with light cilantro dressing (yummy, 25 cals a TB). I thought about not having dinner at all, but I know where that will get me. So better to go over on the points (I'm tracking WW style) a little than leave myself wide open for a binge.

HarleyGirl, is the reason you work harder at the new gym because there are people worth "sucking it in" for? I'm happy with DH, but working out at a coed gym makes me work a little harder and it cuts down on the boredom quotient. Sometimes it's just funny to watch the flirtation scene. BTW, the secret green club is a thread on the CB of quirky, fun people who love to DIS and tease each other. It's open to all, so anyone here who wants to drop in, feel free.
Pooh Bear, thanks for the applesauce tip. I may try that, because I'm a toal ice cream junkie.
TinkaBella, stringing up your lights is totally exercise. And around here, we find them very romantic, and that can lead to more "exercise".  
DWDelight, funny about the oldies. At my gym, I once saw a lady on an exercise bike going about 1/20 of a mile an hour, eating Doritos.  
Eeyore, I had my salad last tonight. I feel so with it.
UM, you're in my prayers. Feel better soon. Don't forget BRAT. Bananas, Rice, Applesauce, and Toast. And little sips of water when you can.
Everybody, keep up the good work!


----------



## aries1980

dismom9761 said:
			
		

> Aries1980,your little girl is beautiful!My DD2 is having her Christmas picture taken on Friday and I hope she cooperates as well.




Fruit snacks was key on todays picture taking adventure!!!


----------



## harleygirl

dwheatl said:
			
		

> Hey all. I learned a lesson today (which means I screwed up). One of the other teachers brought me a pumpkin latte from Starbuck's, and I thought, "It's a tall, no whip; how bad could it be?" I drank it, and when I got home I looked it up. 280 calories! Oh, well. I skipped the Oreos dunkers for recess, came home and cooked brown rice to go with the roasted chicken a student gave me today (I guess I'm just too loveable   ). I had a salad with light cilantro dressing (yummy, 25 cals a TB). I thought about not having dinner at all, but I know where that will get me. So better to go over on the points (I'm tracking WW style) a little than leave myself wide open for a binge.
> 
> HarleyGirl, is the reason you work harder at the new gym because there are people worth "sucking it in" for? I'm happy with DH, but working out at a coed gym makes me work a little harder and it cuts down on the boredom quotient. Sometimes it's just funny to watch the flirtation scene. BTW, the secret green club is a thread on the CB of quirky, fun people who love to DIS and tease each other. It's open to all, so anyone here who wants to drop in, feel free.
> Pooh Bear, thanks for the applesauce tip. I may try that, because I'm a toal ice cream junkie.
> TinkaBella, stringing up your lights is totally exercise. And around here, we find them very romantic, and that can lead to more "exercise".
> DWDelight, funny about the oldies. At my gym, I once saw a lady on an exercise bike going about 1/20 of a mile an hour, eating Doritos.
> Eeyore, I had my salad last tonight. I feel so with it.
> UM, you're in my prayers. Feel better soon. Don't forget BRAT. Bananas, Rice, Applesauce, and Toast. And little sips of water when you can.
> Everybody, keep up the good work!




Actually few and far between is there any real eye candy there when I am working out  .  Mostly its women and older men (retired- only one that falls into the attractve older man category!).  I think that the machines I use give me a better workout, elliptical, cycle, etc...also I have taken yoga (which I LUV) and pilates classes for a twist, and tomorrow thinking of trying a cycle class ( have heard that this class is REALLY tough)
this is awful but the main thing I enjoy is watching the travel channel or CMT!

OMG Richard Simmons is on David Letterman!  He is so funny! he so embraces his "gooberness" wearing his bling tank top...he does have gorgeous legs though!


----------



## lexmelinda

*GOOD MORNING, SUNSHINES! *  

I feel like I "mark" my spot every morning with a post so I can go back, read, catch up on everyone's journeys. *WELCOME, DWD!!!* *Nikki*....have fun at DLP! *Sandy*....been praying for your friend. Hope all is well! I looked at Oprah.com to see what Dr. Oz had to say but your notes were a little more detailed. Thanks! *Aries*....beautiful Christmas shots of a gorgeous, happy child! *Dismom*.....way to go with the gym, girl! *UM*.....feel better and know I'm praying for a speedy recovery!  But speaking from experience, it helps with weigh in on Friday! Bonus!   

*YESTERDAY.....*not great but OK
*3 bottles of water down*....one with green tea single serve. TRY GREEN TEA ! Lots of health benefits.
*Exercise*....none....ugggggg! I'm on deadline at work on Wednesday and if I'm not finished with design/layout of newsletter...I have to stay til it's done....deleting my 30 minutes for exercise. I'll try harder today.
*Calories*.....1225...not bad. I'm tracking my calories by keeping a little food journal on an excel spreadsheet. Anytime I eat something, I go to the computer, type it in and get an instant running total. 

*HAVE A GREAT DAY, EVERYONE!!! *


----------



## UtahMama

Whew! I went to bed last night pretty early. My friend up the street came over and gave me a Phenergan 25mg. I kept it down but it realy hurt my stomach, It worked! It knocked me out too. So I feel weak this morning and am drinking diet Pepsi (which usually settles my stomach). 

OMGosh, wasnt Dr. Oz great yesterday? I can do without the real body parts though! My "omentum" probablly looks like #2!

I like his book "You: on a diet" but I'm not crazy about ready the reasons (in great detail) how and why our bodies work. I tend to skim that information. I tend to just want to trust the author.


Sooooo...TOMARROW is weigh day! We have exactly 24 hours before accountablity.  

I just want my 10 ribbon   !


----------



## ktnlxismom

Hi folks, I'm back after a MAJOR fall off the wagon  .  Me and my 2 girls all came down with the flu at the same time, then I ate like a pig over Thanksgiving and have had a hard time getting back on the wagon.  Although the last 2 days have been pretty good.  I'm trying hard to get back to where I was.  Monday I'll start weight watchers meetings again.  So that's whats up with me.  Oh, major bummer though, we had to cancel our Christmas Trip to WDW.  It is actually a good thing overall, and we are going to go in Feb or March, but it makes me sad anyway. 

OK, I'm off to try to read what I've missed!

Love ya all,

Becca


----------



## DisneyObsession

UM...Glad you are feeling a little better. Hope that Diet Pepsi does the trick!   

I have been doing OK. My biggest problem is getting in the water, so that is my major goal for today...64oz!!! I have gone back to packing a salad for lunch everyday and that helps with the hunger. 

WI is tomorrow?!? I don't know what I would have lost in the few days I have been here, especially when the bloating & cramps hit 2 days ago, but I'm game! Hopefully it will be something! 

Have a good day ladies and hang in there! We can do this together!


----------



## TwinkieMama

OK  I am back!!

With a bigger wagon!

Everyone get on board!

I have not been hard core this week... basically I was just "bored" of being awesome.  And it will show on weigh in tomorrow- I have gained back the wt I lost with the flu so I am back to where I was the first Friday  

I have not been keeping strick track of my food this week nor drinking my water. I have sick kiddos so my exercise time is cut short more often than not.  And now we have a snow day which means my surly preteen is home stirring up trouble with the twins (why can't he just leave them alone?)

But I totally agree with what was said about falling.. I tend to say "ok today is shot so I may as well have a doughnut"... as if those calories don't count just because I am already over my limit... .  dumb I know!

So I am prepared for a disappointing weigh in tomorrow and I am ready to be awesome!


----------



## eeyore45

UtahMama,aries1980 ,monymony3471 ,LBelle,lexmelinda ,TwinkieMama,pixie dust ,spongemommie05,Minnie,dismom9761 ,AlaskaMOM ,honeymo78,hinsok1,
Bee,KatInHat,ktnlxismom HaleyB,Poohbear77, Backstage_Gal,Minnie_Moo,Valentine,nsalzx 
pumba,harleygirl,dwheatl,crazy4dizney,BONITATIME,K ay1,Disneyland_Mama, 
Toot Sweet,celerystalker,DisneyObsession,Tinkabella...

ALLLLLLLlllll aaaaaAAAABOARD!!!!!






Gorgeous pics aries - thanks for chiming in with your thoughts too!!  I really appreciate it!

Glad to see the peeps coming back!!   

One thing..did someone post about not feeling awesome, and that keeps you away?  I know in this journey I'm going thru some ups and downs, and I refuse to stay in the down mode - becasue the negative talk is what sabotages me everytime!!  Chocolate is calling me, do I answer?  Why not?  How do skinny people do this?

Wynona Judd on The View... I love   The Judds, Wynona, Naomi, Ashley.. its still shocking to see Wy so heavy - but can she sing, she has such a beautiful spirit... and a voice singing Ava Maria...   Then the commercial - Patti LaBelle talking about Diabetes - and it sent me back to Dr Oz and his statement of diabetes, high blood pressure, that we fool ourselves...

Thanks for listening - and...

CLIMB ABOARD!!  What one thing *can* you do... right now?  Can you do arm lifts?  stomp in place for 5 min?  sit ups?  suck it in? DO IT!!! Then go grab a glass of water and chug a lug!!!   move it move it move it!!

(and Utahmom - glad you're holding up, and I do know there is something in Pepsi and coke to help settle tummies!! Feel better!!)

oh, Melinda...   "mark your spot"   

My friend got through the surgery ok.  She went into recovery room after 7pm - so it was a long day!!  Thanks for the prayers!!  She is in "virtual" hospital... that just cracks me up - its actually Virtua Memorial, but when I called to ask the addy, "virtual"  nothing like an online friend going to a virtual hospital!!


----------



## Bee

Hello Y'all,

Aries... my eldest turned 12 yesterday, her name is Torianna.. boy the time flies.  She is brown haired and beautiful just like your little birthday girl.

I must be getting ready to jump in with you all, since the other night I dreamed of talking to you.

My prayers and well wishes go out to everyone!!!


----------



## aries1980

Thank you thank you everyone who likes those pics.  Im doing good so far today with eating and drinking the water.... Come on Ladies weigh in fast approaching!!!


----------



## Valentine

Okay.. WOW.. REALLY BAD experience with Ediets Express... OMGosh!!  I was going to give it a try.. just because I am alone.. and it wasn't too expensive.. and I was feeling sorry for myself.. and disgusted with myself and just wanted a quick start to fix it... I guess the diet gods were watching over me to show me that there is no quick start or fix... it is just plain and simple... change your habits!! And do it forever... not FOR NOW... ... OY!!

Well tomorrow is my BD.. so.. I am focusing on really kicking some serious butt!!!  Okay.. just got up to refill my water   That is now 34oz of water today 

UM glad to hear you are feeling a bit better....

Twink - COme on girl.. we can do this!!!   I know exactly how you are feeling.. I am there with you!  Climbing my way out of the hole!!!

Eeyoore - LOVE that roundup pic!! LOL!! Very Funny!!!

Bee - Welcome! Hope we didnt' disturb your sleep too much with all our ruccuss(sp?)

Aries - What great pics of your daughter! She looks like she was having so much fun!!! 

Obsession - Chug - Chug - Chug - Chug 

Lexmelinda - Thanks for that SUnny Good Morning... oh.. and could you clean up after yourself?  Some of us almost stepped in that on the way to check in today!   LOL!!!!   

Hey Harley!  - How are those Yoga Classes?  i have always wanted to take one.. but have been a bit scared!   

Okay.. well.. I am off to pick a healthy Lunch!  Gotta do it!!!

See ya all later!

Kathy


----------



## Poohbear77

Hellooooooo out there in WWPD land!!

*Aries*- LOOOVE  the pictures. She is
beeeutiful  

*UM*-  I am so sorry that you aren't feeling well. But, look on the bright side, it will definitely help you get closer to that 10 lb. ribbon tomorrow  


*Sandy*- I am so glad that you're friend is doing so much better. The power of prayer is AWESOME! By the way, you cracked me up with the wagon picture  

*BEE*- Ready when you are!! Of course, no need to jump in with us, you already have   

Today I had a bagel for breakfast. I know, I know, not the greatest choice, but I did take out the insides and just put a little fat free cream cheese on. 

Lunch was a little better I just had some tomato soup with a few goldfish to swim around in it. *yummo*

  Good news- I did chug about 32oz of water after TY BO this morning. YAY ME!!  If I can do it you can do it!!

*AND TO EVERYONE ELSE*-

 Keep on slimmin, keep on slimmin,   

And remember to weigh youselves *before* you eat tommorrow morning.   

 Dawn


----------



## Poohbear77

*Valentine*-

 Happy Birthday to you, Happy Birthday to you, Happy Birthday dear Valentine, Happy Birthday to you  

At least I hope that is what BD meant. If not imagine me doing this  

Also, I also did the e-diets thing once. It seemed simple, but wound up being a big pain in the booty!


----------



## spongemommie05

Good afternoon all, it is so cold   i have been living upstairs and did not make it down stairs till today(computer is down stairs)Plus we had a power outage last night for hours so i just called it a early night. I have been pretty good. Excercise has been lacking this week(due to the cold and snow) went to aerobics on monday then to the gym ,Tues not,weds not, Thursday: yes my body is starting to hurt again(osteoarthritis) so i need to get my butt moving.    Come Back to all those who fell off the wagon!!
 (Um i know this is a late post but to qoute "cars" on your broccoli dinner the other night) Flo; what do you have at your store ? i have gas lots and lots of gas( mater Busting a gut as well as ramone,luigi and others  Yes i am once again watching CARS... love ya .(mayson is sick and not feeling very good explosive diapers i feel ya )as to everyone else:
keep it up and don't set your goals to high( baby steps) we love ya and are here for ya  Remember just keep SLIMMING


----------



## Kay1

Have a very happy birthday, Valentine. Let's all:


----------



## Shula8205

Well, I found all of you from UtahMama's TR and I've been lurking since Thanksgiving, so I thought it was about time I joined!!  Everyone is here is so supportive and you're all exactly what I need . . . accountability!!  I used to be a gymnast and cheerleader    so I could always eat whatever I wanted, but somehow five years ago I met DH and that changed   .  I gained about 10 lbs. each year.  I did WW and Billy Boot Camp for our wedding and actually lost some weight, but more importantly I felt great   !!

One honeymoon Caribbean Cruise (8 lbs.) + a year and I'm at my highest weight ever, so I've decided I really need to make a change.  For the past year I've claimed I'm trying to lose but didn't really diet and skipped a few too many of kickboxing classes at our gym because I didn't feel like going, but that stops now!!

My plan: Lose 50 lbs. in 6 months in time for my college reunion and my cousin's wedding  
1.)  I got the WW books out and I'm counting points again, and even trying to do a 5 or so small meals a day to make my points last.
2.)  Drinking lots of water!!  This is so hard for me, so I'm carrying my Dannon 25 oz. bottle around with me all day.
3.)  I'm starting by working out 3 times a week: kickboxing on Monday and Wednesday nights and cardio and weights at the gym on Saturday mornings with my DH who loves to work out (  yes, he's 6'2 which is 14 in. taller than me, you can do the math, and he can eat anything he wants!).  Eventually, I want to add at least a 1/2 hour aerobics, hula workout, or tae bo from my DVD or tivo at least twice a week.

So can I join?  I started this past Monday, but I didn't post because I wanted to catch up and read everybody's ideas and suggestions, you've all been a big help   . . . I hope to weight in with everyone tomorrow, it won't be a full week but it's a start!  Wish me luck   !!


----------



## DisneyWorld Delight

Shula8205, sounds like you are on fire my friend.  Good inspiration for me.


----------



## DisneyWorld Delight

How does this weigh in work?  Is it full disclosure?  Oh, the agony!


----------



## UtahMama

*DWD*- Love your Seinfeld references! As for the weigh in, first POST your weight to us and show a picture of you in a bikini....NOT! It's on the honor system. Only God will know if you are lying! DONT make the baby-Jesus cry by lying!   Our weigh day is fridays. Post the # lost on friday EVEN if it;s still the same or if you gain.   

*Shula!*Of course you can join! All are welcome. Especially love the witty and charming like YOU! 

*Valentine*- Happy Birfday!  

  

*Twinkiedoodle*I'm soooo sorry for your funk. WHAT is it about doing so well, then just not wanting to anymore?!? I KNOW! For me, it's EASIER not to try. I usually chose the easier road if given a choice! 

*Spongeworthy*-It IS cold, isn't it? My former home, The UtahMama Estate   , was SO warm upstairs but in the basement it was a bit nipply! My current home is cranked up to 72! It's HOT but I'm still a bit under the weather so my hands and feet are freezing! I took another Phenergan (NOT prescribed to me- feeling guilty!) and it took away the nausea but knocked me out DEAD for 3 hours. My DH had to go to work, so I'm UP! Enjoyed my precious nap though! I can literally sleep for hours more!


----------



## dwheatl

I'm doing my weigh-in tonight because I go to the gym Thursday night, and the scales there are more accurate than at home (you know, if I stand on one foot, point due south, and whistle the Battle Hymn of the Republic, I can make the needle move down another pound or 2  ). So my real loss for this week is 1 lb. 
The same teacher brought me another pumpkin spice latte. When nobody was looking, I poured it down the drain, and kindly said no more Starbuck's for me because it's too many calories. I felt awkward, but I had to speak up. 

I went to the gym tonight and used the elliptical, which I've never been able to do before. It was great reinforcement, because 1/2 hour on the elliptical =1 tall pumpkin spice latte, no whip. I don't want to have to do the 1/2 hour just to break even, I want to lose.

 to all. Happy weigh-in. Thank goodness we don't post our weight. I'd be   . Oh well, that's why we're all here right?

UM, about the phenergan, at least you're not giving it to your kids to keep them quiet on the plane to WDW. That was a thread on another site, and boy did people get snarky!


----------



## pixie dust 112

TwinkieMama said:
			
		

> OK  I am back!!
> 
> With a bigger wagon!
> 
> Everyone get on board!
> 
> I have not been hard core this week... basically I was just "bored" of being awesome.  And it will show on weigh in tomorrow- I have gained back the wt I lost with the flu so I am back to where I was the first Friday
> 
> I have not been keeping strick track of my food this week nor drinking my water. I have sick kiddos so my exercise time is cut short more often than not.  And now we have a snow day which means my surly preteen is home stirring up trouble with the twins (why can't he just leave them alone?)
> 
> But I totally agree with what was said about falling.. I tend to say "ok today is shot so I may as well have a doughnut"... as if those calories don't count just because I am already over my limit... .  dumb I know!
> 
> So I am prepared for a disappointing weigh in tomorrow and I am ready to be awesome!




You're always awesome...it's just part of being you!


----------



## pixie dust 112

Bee said:
			
		

> Hello Y'all,
> 
> Aries... my eldest turned 12 yesterday, her name is Torianna.. boy the time flies.  She is brown haired and beautiful just like your little birthday girl.
> 
> I must be getting ready to jump in with you all, since the other night I dreamed of talking to you.
> 
> My prayers and well wishes go out to everyone!!!



Jump right in Bee!  We've been waitin for ya!  If you start tomorrow and then weigh in next Friday, I bet you'll be amazed!


----------



## pixie dust 112

to SHULA8205 !!!!


 Valentine


----------



## harleygirl

Evening slimming queens!  hope everyone had a fab day.  I had a good day myself, consumed more water than yesterday, (baby steps) and had a kickin workout, I actually RAN 3/4 a mile  ...yes thats why the richter scale bounced here in the Southeast...then I did a few weights and situps...skipped yoga, couldn't get the schedule worked out to attend the class...Happy B-day Valentine!! you asked about Yoga - I love it, makes me feel so strong...the best class I took left me feeling so relaxed, tired with muscle fatigue, but really felt like I was walking tall if that makes sense...tip for wardrobe! DO NOT wear short shorts, lowriders or a tshirt that will gap at the neck or ride up...(you will be inverted for a number of poses) so try on what you would wear and bend over and grab your ankles and see if you can look down your shirt or if your pants try to slide backward and go from there!!! Trust me- can be embarrassing if there are men in the class.  ..other thing the instructor recommends is to not eat for an hour before session.

Hi to all the newbies!!!   glad you are here!!  Together we can do this!!

WI is tomorrow?!  honestly dont know which way I will go, but either way I will try to be positive...have 2 parties to attend this weekend, eatin meetins we call em here in GA - am kinda worried as to how I will gracefully take part and yet not offend my hosts...maybe get little portions? water before? hmmm...decisions

Exercise this week 145/220 min with 3 workouts to go! I might make it!
Water (does Crystal lite count) had 3 glasses today (not counting post workout)

I loved the wagon pic!!! makes me hum Rollin Rollin Rollin   
hehe  I love you guys!  We're gonna look SO good come shorts weather!!!  

ya'll have a good Friday!  If I can manage to get my lazy tail up early I will post weigh in early, if not it maybe late Fri evening...Night !!


----------



## UtahMama

Weigh In Noodie Patootie and after a good pee pee!

My weight has fluctuated SO much this week! I must have really retained water with my stomach flu, it could go either way for me! Right now I'm drinking TONs of water to attempt to get rid of it (if that makes any sense). It usually works to un do the retention of drinking diet Pepsi. I am STILL sore from my workout last monday! That Brooke is killer! My abs KILL from retching! 

I dont know if I made my weight loss goal. For sure not the work out goal due to extreme Gomboo (stomach flu). I did do my water goal. Phase 2 is nice because you eat GOOD carbs. NOT white carbs. I need to get some whole wheat pasta, because Italian food sounds good. 


Anyway! Please weigh in and report the good, bad, and the ugly no matter what, ok? It's hard but being accountable is usually where I end up failing. It's SO much easier to not be accountable.

*Harley* what do the numbers mean in your excercise numbers? (145/220) I see that alot and am clueless. 



   Good Luck!!!!


----------



## spongemommie05

well hello all just checking in It is official baby mayson is sick. yuck !and watch i will get it to... i already feel queasy   UM i may not be at aerobics tommorow but we will see if mayson is better ( i doubt it ,so if i am not there that is why)i will try to post my weight first thing in the morning but if not it will be around noonish ,,i weighed myself just a couple of mins ago and the results are pretty good but i will again in the morning,, all have a great night and just keep slimmin


----------



## eeyore45

I just noticed Sponge's ribbons - - CONGRATULATIONS!!  sorry about Mayson, hope its over soon! 

I'm up at this wonderful hour, coughing and hacking away... and watching and listening to the winter storm!  WE HAVE SNOW!!    and sleet, and THUNDER!  I would guess NO SCHOOL!!!  DD has a birthday slumber party tonight, wonder if that will be cancelled?   (and I was looking forward to a first night home alone, no kids!!  )

Well, I did get on the scale... I dont remember what I posted last Friday - I've been going up and down  3# most of the week, but as of 3AM I've lost a total of 10#   Which I believe is only a 1# loss for the week...   but I'll take it!!

Going to lay down on the couch, the heat is turned down, and I'm starting to shiver!!

GO PEEPS - dont get discouraged by a number... just keep fighting the good fight!!


----------



## pixie dust 112

AGood Morning Skinnie Minnies!!!!!

Just off the scale!  (Don't worry I put my clothes back on before posting!)  I lost 4 this week to bring my total to 9 since the thread started!  Doin' the happy dance and goin to get some water now!  Good luck everybody!


----------



## lexmelinda

*MORNING SHOUT OUT!!!*  

Got up late this morning so not much time to chat....
*WELCOME, SHULA!!!!*  
*HAPPY BIRTHDAY, KATHY!!!* Everybody come to the party...round of diet soda, on me.....with free, instant refills.....
          

Hang on a sec and let me go weigh in....wait right here.....

*OK.....2 pounds down for the week!* That puts me just one away from my goal...I was just trying to lose 8 pounds. But I'm still not likin the way things look. This is not so much about weight loss for me as it is about good healthy eating habits and exercise. Gotta get ready for work...

*HAVE A GREAT DAY, EVERYONE!!!*


----------



## Kay1

Wow, everybody and congratulations on all the weight loss. I hope those who are ill will get better very quickly. I had a cold last week but used Zicam and I seem to be over it.

I weighed in and lost 3 pounds this week. I've lost 5 pounds since I joined for an average of 2 pounds per week. 

I've finally decided on a goal: 5 pounds by Christmas, then maintain until the boys go back to school. Then I'll see how things settle and decide what to do next.


----------



## TwinkieMama

Good morning Peeps!  I see there is a lot less of you! 

Way to go!  


I am 3 lbs up ... making my total loss 5 lbs (sheesh... almost lost my ribbon) and I am thankful it isn't more of a gain. I have not been good.  But no time for whining about the past... *time to change the future*. What am I doing right now? chugging the water bay-bee!  I haven't had water in days     but like I said yesterday... I got a bigger wagon with room for all you peeps and I am back on it!  (Welcome *Shula*! Big goals there... you sound like a Pixie Princess (ie shortypants) like me... a little bit of weight makes a huge difference on us little people.)

*Pixie Dust*- you crack me up girl!!! Post more often cause    is exercise too!

Hi *Kay*- I don't know if I said welcome to the thread... but you are welcome! I am so glad to have you here.  


In other Twinkie news: vile flu and pinkeye is gone!  My DSyummybaby (age 18 mos) has been clingy and fussy all week... last night I got home from work and he crawled into my arms and he was ON FIRE (and not in the good way KWIM?)... DH said "yeah he is hot but I just gave him advil right before you got home"... Little Man's temp was 104.5 after advil!!!!!  We had a few hours of worry (and an icy roads so I really did not want to go to the hospital cause they keep the sick people there)... but were able to lower his temp with a tepid bath and some tylenol.  It was 102 when he went to bed and 100 when I checked on him in the middle of the night. This morning he woke up and was cool to the touch.    I gave him some cold milk and brought him to bed with me to snuggle.  So he is snoozy snoozin... the girls are watching Higglytown Heros and DS12 is going to school ( I also had to get up early to check the weather- we were supposed to get dumped with snow but the system went south of us so no snow)

Ok I am going to go be the mom. I'll willl be around lots this week cause I do better when I am hanging out with you gals.   See you later!


----------



## pixie dust 112

Melinda - 2 pounds!  Only one to go!  WOW! Nice work!

Kay1 - 3lbs!  You're staying nice and consistent!  They (whoever they are) say that's the best way to go! Congrats!  

Twinkiwmama - you crack me up too!  I love it when I come across one of your posts!  Hey up 3... could of been worse.  It's a new week so start fresh!  Tough time of year to be losing weight... Glad to hear the baby's temp is back down...hopefully he'll be up and running around again soon...good exercise chasing those toddlers around!


----------



## Kay1

Thanks for the special welcome, TwinkieMama. I think you deserve a special congrats for showing up and telling it like it is. Thanksgiving week is not an easy time, especially when you're dealing with illness. 

Glad you kept your ribbon.


----------



## UtahMama

Ugh! My plan to flush out my body went the way I didnt want it to! I'm up 3 too after starving for 2 days of hard core flu! I am totally retaining water. I need to drink MORE. On one of the days of my flu, I was totally down BUT today is the official weigh day! 

To add insult to injury, I cant add! The first week I lost 7, the second week I lost 3. Ummm? Doesn't that equal 10? Shouldnt I have had a 10 ribbon up? So my grand total is 7. I totally am fine with it because I know I didnt cheat (except for the Soy Chip incident). And I didnt excercise wednesday, either. Today is aerobics. NOT looking forward to it. Once I'm THERE, I love it. 

So far totals:

PixieDust -4 (grand total -9!)
Eeyore -1  (grand total -11!) 
LexMelinda -2 (7 total!)
Kay1 -3 (5 total!) RIBBON!
Twinkie (5 total!)
Utah (7 total!)


----------



## Tinkabella

Hi Peeps,
I am down 2 big fat ugly pounds !!!!    I am doing the happy dance..ye haw.

We still have no snow...not even a flurry.  Yesterday morning was almost 60 degrees and beautiful.  It turned to rain in the afternoon and has not stopped since.  So much for Canada the great white north !  Why is it harder to diet when it is rainy and gloomy ???? I feel like eating everything in my house.  Good thing I sent all the junk to my Hubby's office.

My DD 6 woke up at 3 this morning throwing up... not a great start to the day.  So I was washing sheets and scrubbing down her toy cat in the middle of the night.  Yes my life is nothing but constant glamour !  She seems fine now...but I am praying it doesn't make the rounds through the family.

Congratulations to all you ladies who are on the minus side this week  !   

Thanks to everyone ...you are all my inspiration...   

So...2 ugly fat pounds GONE...13 gross, blubberly pounds to GO !    

I am off to play Princess Monopoly AGAIN and to chug some more water.


Tinkabella


----------



## Valentine

Thank you all sooooo much for the Birthday wishes!   In all the hub-bub of my Birthday I Forgot to Weigh in this morning!  


I did weigh in yesterday and I was down 1... so.. I will count that!

I am sure I won't have any birthday cake.. so.. I don't have to worry about that!!   

I'll check in later!  I actually have to try and get some work done in between Birthday wishes! 


Kathy


----------



## honeymo78

Happy Birthday Valentine!!!!

So I'm down 1lb this week - that same pound from saturday - but that's 5 since coming back to the WISH boards.  I was hoping for a bit more but I wasn't good with water this week so I bet I'm seeing a little bit of retention.  Two days off from work really cuts into my water consumption.  I need to remember to bring bottled water when I'm going to run errands all day.  Food was on track all week - perhaps a little lower in calories than I'd like so that might have something to do with the smaller loss too.  I'm also happy I got in 4 days of exercise.  I had planned on taking a walk today but the client is visting the office, plus I'm supposed to have some team meeting at some point this afternoon, and its raining.  Oh yeah and at some point I need to eat lunch.  

Great job everyone.  I can't wait to see the total pounds lost for the week.


----------



## Shula8205

Well here goes my first weigh in . . . I only started Monday so it hasn't been a full week, but I'm down 1.4 #   !!  

Thanks all of you for welcoming me!!  The DIS is my lunchtime comic relief because everybody is just so funny!!!  We don't have any kids yet, so I work full-time at a university and I am also a part-time graduate student (night classes are hell on a diet!).  Finding time to work out hasn't really been a priority for me since we got married, but you're all so motivating that I made it to my kickboxing class both nights this week   !!  It's actually a lot of fun and a great workout because it's a lot of aerobics and toning at the same time because we use punching bags for kicks and punches . . . Always helps to relieve tension   !!  

Yep, TwinkeeMama, I'm indeed a pixie princess.  I seem to have hips and ****s, but no waist!!  

I guess it's time for lunch . . . A yummy spinach, tomato and mushroom salad with tasty 0 fat/0 calorie honey dijon dressing and a little bit of that Oscar Mayer pre-cooked grilled chicken on top.  Please everyone say a little prayer for me . . . I'm really trying to content myself with my salad and avoid the potluck christmas party we're having here for one of the organizations I'm in   !!  Plus my dad and I are going to the Trans-Siberian Orchestra concert tonight and out to dinner beforehand, so this will be my first dinner out besides my Subway lunch and dinner yesterday since I had class.  Real restaurants with beer, fried appetizers, burgers, fries and steaks are soooo scary   !!!


----------



## Poohbear77

*3 more #'s down!!!!*  

So thats 8 total! You guys ared the best willpower I have ever had.   

*To all those who have lost this week * -    

Everyone is doing great just by sticking with it!!

Remember losing the pounds is not the ultimate goal, it is changing are bad habits, and making our bodies healthier which we are ALL doing little by little.  

*BIG HUGS TO EVERYONE *


----------



## eeyore45

I'm not seeing well, thinking straight, or making any sense today!

 Valentine!  Happy Birthday!!

ALL POSTERS!!
 WELCOME WELCOME WELCOME








and officially UTM I'm down exactly 10#'s 

this is where I try to explain, and I shouldnt try... just do it!  (its that constant on and off the scale day in and day out!!  Its been so up and down... but total weight loss to date is 10#'s!!  Sorry for the confusion!!  I just dont want anyone being discouraged!)


----------



## KatInHat

I'm down 1 big ole pound.

Congrats to everyone for a job well done this week.  !!!

We are going to spend the weekend at my inlaws house.  This house is the mecca of junk food and temptation. Not to mention theres not much to do which usually leads to zombie eating.  

I think this time is different.  I am determined to reach my goals and have the best cheerleaders ever.  So when my DMIL says to me, "have a piece of cake,candy,bowl of ice cream (fill in the junk food of your choice)"  I will think WWPD over and over.  I will also wear my tight jeans (every pair I own) so when I am tempted to eat the poison I will think about my lack of oxygen  and resist.  When I get bored and tempted to eat from boredom I will take a walk, play ball with the kids, go for a bike ride etc... Thanks for listening.   I just needed to get my strategy planned out because this weekend will be a big challenge.  

Twinkie:  I hope your DS gets well soon.


----------



## jeriber

I have been lurking for awhile but finally decided to jump on in.  I started Wednesday with the water drinking-72 oz a day  .  But I am feeling like a water retaining seacow  . Even my fat pants are tight   Not giving you my numbers today because I am up in weight but am hoping for a loss for next week  


Good work to all who have lost weight!!


----------



## dismom9761

Happy Birthday Valentine!!   

Well Harleygirl and I weighed in this morning and we are both down 2 lbs.  

 to jeriber and kay1!Hope I didn't miss anyone,this thread can go soo fast.

UM,what Harleygirl means with her numbers is minutes of exercise.The first number is her minutes that she has exercised.The second number is her goal of minutes to exercise.

Gotta go bus is here.I will check in later....


----------



## eeyore45

Back, decided to scrub some of the dirty spots on the rug - build upper arm muscles!! lol

oh, hint to help rid yourself of that annoying water retention - LEMONS - add some (preferably fresh) lemon juice to 8 oz of water (I want to say 2T) and believe it or not, warm to hot water is better -   dont know why, but it works!!

also someone above posted cayenne pepper also helps - add it to tomato juice - I think 1/4 to 1/2 tsp is all you need a day to help !  It gives my acid reflux a workout, so I dont do this - I do tomato juice tho because I need the veggies in my diet!! 

Take care!


----------



## eeyore45

Dr Phil - obese women - 500# and 700+ woman - the first woman he just said cut out the 13 cheeseburgers and she can lose 150# in one year... get rid of a bad habit, and it will happen...

*sigh.. this is why I decided baby  steps, if I just get rid of one bad habit and replace it with one healthy habit... (exercise and water!) just maybe, I can be a better me!!

PS...   PEEPS I havent been good at responding personally, and so many of you have kept me in your thoughts - I'm starting to feel guilty!!   

WELCOME to the newbies - the best gift you can give yourself here is to post post post - thank you! Jeriber, Kay, Shula

 Kat - dont give up now!!

 Sponge and Utm have you been exercising?  Thanks so much for your inspirations!!

Twinkie - so good to "see" you!!   

  Poohbears down 3# Poohbears down 3#    

Honey Tinkabella are LOOSERS LOOSERS    

 Melinda ,Pixidust are still going strong, one day at a time!!!


----------



## spongemommie05

Hello all ! sorry it has taken me a lil bit to check in I have had a very sick clingy baby these last two days. he is asleep for now so i am gonna type as fast as i can before he wakes up!!  well! i have not lost any weight this week, and i know why i  ate dinner the last two nights at 10:30ish (evil fast food)because that is really the only time i could .Made kids dinner but never sat down to eat with them (husband was on computer doing his finals for school and i was cat napping in between mayson sleeping.)so these last three days have been bad, plus no aerobics on weds did not help. Next Week will be better, and i am gonna hit the excercise a lil more.. but i just felt guilty leaving lil man at home with dad (when he is sick  ) 
like UM said he stares up at you like puss in boots off of shrek 2 and i am weak and can not fight him, oh well what can ya do , i am proud to admit i am up 2 pds for weigh in ...   well mayson is up again so chat with ya all later and remeber just keep slimming  and please  pray that i don't get sick because if i do i will be down for days due to a very low immune system........  love ya all   
UM did you hit aerobics today? how was it?


----------



## faith

Just found this thread. Can I join? My goal is to drop 5 pounds by Christmas...believe me I need to lose more, but hey, wouldn't that be better than a Christmas gain? I made a batch of fudge for Thanksgiving, and it keeps calling my name. Maybe this thread will help me cut back and exercise ( a little). Thanks for starting this thread!


----------



## AlaskaMOM

Poohbear77 said:
			
		

> *3 more #'s down!!!!*
> 
> So thats 8 total! You guys ared the best willpower I have ever had.
> 
> *To all those who have lost this week * -
> 
> Everyone is doing great just by sticking with it!!
> 
> Remember losing the pounds is not the ultimate goal, it is changing are bad habits, and making our bodies healthier which we are ALL doing little by little.
> 
> *BIG HUGS TO EVERYONE *



I love what you said!!!!!  The wish board is so motivational, I couldn't find better people to share my "getting down to the real, healthy me" with.

It sounds like the sickness bug has been passed around this thread!!!  I sure hope everyone, and families are feeling better!!!

Welcome to all the new posters!!

OK well today is friday, so I knew I had to weigh myself this morning.  I wasn't really looking forward to it, since I've kind of been hanging in the same 1 pound up/down range for over a week, but step on that scale I did, and then squealed with delight, down 3 pounds!!!!  Now I'm only 2 pounds from my 55 pound goal (before DW trip, after I have another 25 pound goal)

Congrats to all the losers, and keep on slimming to those who are struggling a bit!!

Have an awesome weekend!!!


----------



## UtahMama

Welcome Faith and Jeriber!!!!

Jeriber- fellow water retaining sea-cow! THAT made my day! VERY funny! Stick around, YOU!

Faith- awww! LOVE your name! 5 # by Christmas sounds doable! We're here for Ya!!!!!

Ok, I think I have everyone who's posted today, PLEASE let me know if I missed anyone!

Alaska- -3
Eeyore -1 (10 # ribbon!!!!!!!)
LexMelinda -2
Kay1- -3 (5 # ribbon!)
Twinkie and Utah- Never Mind
PixieDust -4  (1 more for your 10# ribbon!!!)
Tinkabella  -2
Valentine  -1
Kat  -1
Poohbear77 -3
Shula  -1
honeymo -1 (5 # ribbon!)

=22 this week so far!


105 for the 3 weeks total!!!!!!!


----------



## harleygirl

Hiya Peeps   - had dismom check in for me earlier today as I had a Christmas party to attend...I was absolutely -----horrible...BUT not as horrible as I have been in the past.  Baby steps.  Water intake was not good today, and am feeling a  little dehydrated now as result,  I ate well today for the most part and tried to go easy before the dinner party, and tried to eat very small spoonfuls (like 3 bites) of the stuff offered, (but I did have dessert)

I ran 1/2 mile today and feet started hurting - I have plantar fasciitis in both my feet which is tendonitis basically, and when it gets inflamed Boy does it hurt!  But I have used it as an excuse not to exercise fro 2 yrs now, and it has been a cycle of hurting feet causing not to workout causing being overweight which aggravates hurting feet...ssssssoooooooo I decided to work THRU the pain and low and behold, those feet are still sore, but are starting to heal...go figure...so today I ran/walked 1 mile and then did the elliptical for a while, then did some upper body strength training cause I am weak like a girly girl YUK - my goal was to put in 220 minutes of exercise this week...right now I am at 190 minutes, and still have Sat to work out - planning on taking Sunday off! (read 190/220)  Yippee and I am proud cause I REALLY worked it hard today, really stinky sweat and everything..  

Utah I don't think you got me and dismom in your numbers each with a 2# loss  

woohooo - thanks to your support this week everybody!  Great job Losers,  for nonlosers, keep on trying, nxt week will be better


----------



## dismom9761

UtahMama said:
			
		

> Welcome Faith and Jeriber!!!!
> 
> Jeriber- fellow water retaining sea-cow! THAT made my day! VERY funny! Stick around, YOU!
> 
> Faith- awww! LOVE your name! 5 # by Christmas sounds doable! We're here for Ya!!!!!
> 
> Ok, I think I have everyone who's posted today, PLEASE let me know if I missed anyone!
> 
> Alaska- -3
> Eeyore -1 (10 # ribbon!!!!!!!)
> LexMelinda -2
> Kay1- -3 (5 # ribbon!)
> Twinkie and Utah- Never Mind
> PixieDust -4  (1 more for your 10# ribbon!!!)
> Tinkabella  -2
> Valentine  -1
> Kat  -1
> Poohbear77 -3
> Shula  -1
> honeymo -1 (5 # ribbon!)
> 
> =22 this week so far!
> 
> 
> 105 for the 3 weeks total!!!!!!!



The sick bug has hit my house.  My oldest son came home and went straight to bed and I later discovered that he had a fever.

Don't forget that harleygirl and I have both lost 2 lbs each this week.That takes the group up to 24 lbs.  

My DDs went to the local Nutcracker tonight and I thought I would add a picture that I love.They are with their Nana.


----------



## harleygirl

Dismom, Tinkabella, and Spongemom, hope your babies get better soon sending you pixiedust 

DisneyWorld Delight and Bee are you lurking still, wanna jump on our wagon?        we are only a little   

 to Jeriber and Faith


----------



## dwheatl

UM, you missed me because I posted last night. I lost 1 lb. for the week. I hit the chocolate in the staff room today when I went in to make copies. I worked over 11 hours, so I felt sorry for myself, but now I'm just sorry about the chocolate. I'm going to go drink some water, brush my teeth, put on my jammies, and watch Ugly Betty with DH. I taped it last night.
 to everyone who's sick or has a sick child. Baby yourselves w/ a non-food treat. You deserve it. Twinkie, I love your baby's name. My son was a yummy baby. I used to "nibble" on his face with my lips, which made him laugh, but  I had to stop when I noticed it made his cheeks look like I'd been smacking him.  
 to our newbies. The more the merrier. 
I'm hitting the gym tomorrow (If I say it here, I have to do it, right?)
Have a good night!


----------



## pixie dust 112

UtahMama said:
			
		

> Welcome Faith and Jeriber!!!!
> 
> Jeriber- fellow water retaining sea-cow! THAT made my day! VERY funny! Stick around, YOU!
> 
> Faith- awww! LOVE your name! 5 # by Christmas sounds doable! We're here for Ya!!!!!
> 
> Ok, I think I have everyone who's posted today, PLEASE let me know if I missed anyone!
> 
> Alaska- -3
> Eeyore -1 (10 # ribbon!!!!!!!)
> LexMelinda -2
> Kay1- -3 (5 # ribbon!)
> Twinkie and Utah- Never Mind
> PixieDust -4  (1 more for your 10# ribbon!!!)
> Tinkabella  -2
> Valentine  -1
> Kat  -1
> Poohbear77 -3
> Shula  -1
> honeymo -1 (5 # ribbon!)
> 
> =22 this week so far!
> 
> 
> 105 for the 3 weeks total!!!!!!!




    We rock!


----------



## pixie dust 112

dismom9761 said:
			
		

> The sick bug has hit my house.  My oldest son came home and went straight to bed and I later discovered that he had a fever.
> 
> Don't forget that harleygirl and I have both lost 2 lbs each this week.That takes the group up to 24 lbs.
> 
> My DDs went to the local Nutcracker tonight and I thought I would add a picture that I love.They are with their Nana.



Great picture!  We love the nutcracker!


----------



## Bee

I am afraid to join.... everytime someone joins they get the stomach flu  .

However, as I stated before.... that could give me the jumpstart I need.  

Anyway, Love y'all.

I am so proud of all of you!!!


----------



## lexmelinda

*IT'S THE GOOD MORNING SHOUT OUT!!!* 

*Wow....way to go, us!!! Congratulations, losers!!!*

*WELCOME, JERIBER & FAITH!*

*Dismom*....beautiful girls! I used to have 2 little girls that I dressed alike and took to the Nutcracker. (Oldest DD actually performed in it a couple of times.) Anyway, they are now both as big as me and refuse to dress alike. Go figure!

*DisneyObsession*.....I don't think I mentioned how much I love your little baby Jesus avatar!

* To everybody with sick kids!* Been there. For stomach bug...my pediatrician advised only clear liquids for the first 24 hours. Then on to BRAT diet ONLY. No dairy or juice for one week. Stomach cramps continued at our house for 5 days after the onset. (Fed DS6 a PB&J after 4 days and had to call the hospital due to his screaming, crying.) Gas-X (simethacone) for cramping as needed. Hang in there...this, too, shall pass.

*RE: Weight loss from stomach bug*....it is deceiving! Your body wants that weight back and is programmed to get it back! Don't worry if you're up this week. You will be back to normal and a loss again next week.

*YESTERDAY....*
*Exercise...walked the track* for the third time this week. Gonna do Slim in 5 DVD today.
*Calories....1374* I do record every bit I eat on the excel spreadsheet and try to over estimate. I even put down 100 calories for the few samples I picked up at Sams Club yesterday.
*Water...Still a challenge.* Have gotten down 3 bottles every day this week and 4 on one day. Will try harder next week. 

*HAVE GREAT SATURDAY, EVERYBODY!*


----------



## harleygirl

Bee said:
			
		

> I am afraid to join.... everytime someone joins they get the stomach flu  .
> 
> However, as I stated before.... that could give me the jumpstart I need.
> 
> Anyway, Love y'all.
> 
> I am so proud of all of you!!!




 Don't BEE scared!!!  It'll only hurt for just a minute!!  

Famous last words!!!!


----------



## UtahMama

UtahMama said:
			
		

> Ok, I think I have everyone who's posted today, PLEASE let me know if I missed anyone!
> 
> Alaska- -3
> Eeyore -1 (10 # ribbon!!!!!!!)
> LexMelinda -2
> Kay1- -3 (5 # ribbon!)
> Twinkie and Utah- Never Mind
> PixieDust -4  (1 more for your 10# ribbon!!!)
> Tinkabella  -2
> Valentine  -1
> Kat  -1
> Poohbear77 -3
> Shula  -1
> honeymo -1 (5 # ribbon!)
> Harleygirl  -2
> Dismom -2
> Dwheatl -1
> 
> =27 this week so far! Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 110 for the 3 weeks total!!!!!!!




Isn't That GREAT! Sorry I didnt help at all! I guess the stomach flu diet makes my body cling to any and all fluids consumed!


----------



## UtahMama

The start of a new week! 

We can do it!!!!    


*Dismom*-what bee-u-tiful girls!!! Their Grandma looks like a sweetie!


----------



## honeymo78

Of course when I weighed myself this morning that elusive pound from yesterday was gone.  At least I have a jump start on this week.  My walk today might have to wait.  I had to wear "big girl" shoes at work yesterday since I was having so many meetings and I forgot to switch to sneakers when I went to visit DH and get lunch.  Well one shoe tore up the back of my ankle and it hurts alot every time the back of my sneakers rubs against it.  I'm not sure I can make it 2 blocks let alone a whole mile.  If its not any better tomorrow I'll put a bandaid on it (would have today but I didn't think it was that bad until I left the house) and suck it up and walk.  

Wow 110lbs in 3 weeks - that is amazing.  That's a couple toddlers worth of weight.


----------



## UtahMama

honeymo78 said:
			
		

> Of course when I weighed myself this morning that elusive pound from yesterday was gone.  At least I have a jump start on this week.  My walk today might have to wait.  I had to wear "big girl" shoes at work yesterday since I was having so many meetings and I forgot to switch to sneakers when I went to visit DH and get lunch.  Well one shoe tore up the back of my ankle and it hurts alot every time the back of my sneakers rubs against it.  I'm not sure I can make it 2 blocks let alone a whole mile.  If its not any better tomorrow I'll put a bandaid on it (would have today but I didn't think it was that bad until I left the house) and suck it up and walk.
> 
> Wow 110lbs in 3 weeks - that is amazing.  That's a couple toddlers worth of weight.


Dont you just hate the fluctuating weight thing??? MY water weight is gone again thanks to the 5 gallons of lemony water (could NOT do warm or hot...sorry!) I am squeaky clean and lemony fresh! WHY couldnt TODAY be weigh day? Oh well?!? 

I am wearing my new cute sweat pants and zippy coat that matches to make me "feel active". It works! Like I do lunges when I vacuum! GEEK!!!!


----------



## UtahMama

uh...WHERE is everybody? I'm lonely!


----------



## dismom9761

Hi I am here.  I went to the Gym again today.  I also have done the lemon in the water,a nurse suggested it when I was pregnant.I had someone notice today that I am losing..that sure feels good.

I am a little nervous about eating out tonight-that is where I messed up last week.I am going to Longhorns and I love their bread.

 to everyone!!


----------



## aries1980

Sorry I didnt get to post lately I just recently found out that we have to move out of our apt.  Landlord is selling and we got 3 weeks to get out.  So i was packing I did weigh in and there was no change since last week probably because of falling off the wagon due to stress.  Ladies I wish you all good luck on this new week and for those who have birthdays  and everyone else lets keep slimming


----------



## eeyore45

Just got back from work - thanks to the Dis/Budget board I'm doing demos at Super Targets!  My feet hurt!!  

Utm - I also do lunges when I vacuum!!  And while I stood there for 5 HOURS - I would walk back and forth - side to side... step step step... I kept thinking, well, I"m not eating!!

What's for dinner???  Time to share some dinner ideas peeps!! I have shrimp in the fridge, no lettuce, no cole slaw... bummer - now the lemon water works, so does eating cole slaw every day!! Trust me, you'll be clean and lemony fresh!!!


----------



## UtahMama

aries1980 said:
			
		

> Sorry I didnt get to post lately I just recently found out that we have to move out of our apt.  Landlord is selling and we got 3 weeks to get out.  So i was packing I did weigh in and there was no change since last week probably because of falling off the wagon due to stress.  Ladies I wish you all good luck on this new week and for those who have birthdays  and everyone else lets keep slimming



Wow! Merry Christmas to YOU!

That BLOWS! Do you have a new place to live?
 How will Santa find you????   

Hang on TIGHT on the wagon!!!!


----------



## mousehouselover

I need all the help I can get. I lost almost 20lbs a few years ago but over the last year I've put back every ounce and then some. I don't like the way I look and the self disgust keeps me from feeling like I can do anything about it.  

DH bought a treadmill yesterday and I've actually used it twice. It's been a while since I've been active, other than at work. I hope I can keep it up. 

I have trouble sticking to an eating plan. I have to be at work by 7am and I'm not an early morning or breakfast person. Most days, I'm lucky to find time to have lunch. Of corse, you'd think not eating would help me lose weight but I'm starving by the time I can eat so I generally overdo it. 

I'm looking forward to getting to know y'all and hopefully, shed a few lbs while I'm at it.


----------



## UtahMama

mousehouselover said:
			
		

> I need all the help I can get. I lost almost 20lbs a few years ago but over the last year I've put back every ounce and then some. I don't like the way I look and the self disgust keeps me from feeling like I can do anything about it.
> 
> DH bought a treadmill yesterday and I've actually used it twice. It's been a while since I've been active, other than at work. I hope I can keep it up.
> 
> I have trouble sticking to an eating plan. I have to be at work by 7am and I'm not an early morning or breakfast person. Most days, I'm lucky to find time to have lunch. Of corse, you'd think not eating would help me lose weight but I'm starving by the time I can eat so I generally overdo it.
> 
> I'm looking forward to getting to know y'all and hopefully, shed a few lbs while I'm at it.


WOW!!!! Welcome! I'm so jealous you have your own treadmill! Lucky duck! You are coming at a good time. We've been going strong for 3 weeks and need newbie motivation...we'll feed off your enthusiam like the joy suckers we are!


Just weigh in on friday, ok? 
Do whatever diet works for you and we're big water drinkers (or try to be in my case) and we LOVE exercise   

We've got a great group of skinny Minnies!   You'll like it, I'm sure!

We celebrate ANY little success especially the little habits that will lead us to success!


----------



## spongemommie05

good evening all, i am so exhausted i can scream  my lil man has been so sick for three days i should have lost like 5 pds just slow dancing in a circle to comfort him, we have been playing tag me and dh (sorry UM i did not get a chance to call ya, lil man just fell asleep . Anyways Happy  birthday to those who are celebrating or will be barely read the post while hanging over chair praying lil mayson would not wake up..   welcome all the newbies , oh great he is awake again i think i may just crawl next to him and call it a night (let the older kids fend for themself J/k )love to all


----------



## dwheatl

Mousehouselover, welcome.   Try to get some breakfast in, something with protein if possible. Yogurt, nuts, whatever. DD likes the South Beach peanut butter bars. She carries it and eats it between classes.

I had Costco ravioli for dinner tonight. 1 cup =200 calories, low in fat and high in fiber. They're the triangular cheese/spinach ones. I use Safeway's mushroom spaghetti sauce with them, also low in fat and cheap. And yummy.

Twinkiemama, if you're out there, I finished reading your second trip report last night. It renewed my regret that I had thrown out my old WDW planning video that had the Kitchen Kabaret on it. Veggie, fruit, fruit.

UM, you can envy my having a life. My big outing today was a trip to the discount grocery outlet. It was all I could do to resist the dulce de leche Oreos they were selling. 

Keep it going ladies. It'll all be worth it in the end.


----------



## jaycns

**Shyly peeks in**  So...if someone wanted to lose weight but was so "out of shape" they were scared of the word exercise and self control (as far as food went) was a concept that was unheard of...would they be welcome to start to figure things out here?  

I *want* to lose weight so that I can play with my little boys.  I love them more then anything but I often get too tired to do much real playing with them.  I know I need to lose weight...but between knowing and doing is a huge divide.  

I just don't want to gain weight this holiday season.  I am an emotional eater and also I give in to cravings....SO....I figure maybe I could slip in here and read some positive things about weight loss instead of just focusing on what I am giving up...just remind myself of everything I have to gain when I lose!

Thanks for letting me peek in!


----------



## dwheatl

Jaycns, welcome. This is a very kind, nonjudgy group.   You're starting from a good point: knowing why you want to lose weight. Be good to yourself, don't beat yourself up, and jump on in.


----------



## lexmelinda

*HAPPY SUNDAY, EVERYONE!!! *  

*Mousehouselover*.....WELCOME! Nothing like accountability to make you stick with it. There are lots of great tips here as well. I agree with dwheatl...eat some breakfast. I eat instant oatmeal every day but if time is short, I grab a nutrigrain bar to go. I also take Lean Cuisine to work every day and drinks lots of water from the bubbler.

*jaycns*....WELCOME! Don't be shy! I have total confidence that you can lose than 20 again. I'm so glad UM started this thread when she did. Some folks use the holidays as justification for overeating but if we stick together we can fight those excuses and start the new year off right! (I laugh every time I see that snarky penguin push the other one in the water!!!  )

*YESTERDAY...unfortunately fell from the wagon!*
*Calories*....4 million
*Exercise*....carried 2 tons of Christmas decorations up from the basement.
*Water.*...next to none. 

Will try to do better today. I'm working every day this week...no day off...so that helps a lot. I am forced to eat what I take with me and exercise because that's where the track is. I will not eat after 6pm, I will not eat after 6pm, I will not eat after 6pm.....it's working....

*HAVE A BLESSED DAY, EVERYBODY!!!!*


----------



## eeyore45

GOOOOOOooooOOOOOD MORNIN PEEPS!!   

Welcome to the newbies - the first step - is desire.  (desire to change your mind about food, weight, the whole shibang!) 2nd step. POST... READ... DO IT.  Give, and take... that's what this thread has been for me.  

Like many, I am afraid of failure, so I stop trying, believing the negative self talk that is destroying me!  and I get fatter.  This has got to stop!!

I hate exercise... we took an informal poll here on the Peep thread... found out I'm not alone - the majority that post here hate it too!!  I have lots of great excuses too - plantar fascia (bone spur), exercise induced vertigo (doncha luv that one - its like my body put is fat down when I do exercise hard, I get so dizzy I faint!!  Thought it was sugar levels!!)

So find something I CAN DO>  I've posted a couple of simple I CAN... like "SUCK IT IN"  and it morphed into... suck it up, and suck it in... say it, do it!!

Help me!!  I need you all to help me suck it up!!!


----------



## dismom9761

Jacyn and Mousehouselover!!This thread has really helped me and I know that it will help you to.

I used to hate exercise but now I am actually enjoying it.I think it takes just finding something that you like-it also helps if you can find someone to do it with you.  

I went by Dunkin Donuts last night because I was craving a low fat blueberry muffin.I looked up the calories this morning(before I ate it) and it has 400 calories.  Well I split it in half and ate it anyway.

I hope everyone has a wonderful Sunday...Baby Steps.


----------



## dismom9761

spongemommie05 said:
			
		

> good evening all, i am so exhausted i can scream  my lil man has been so sick for three days i should have lost like 5 pds just slow dancing in a circle to comfort him, we have been playing tag me and dh (sorry UM i did not get a chance to call ya, lil man just fell asleep . Anyways Happy  birthday to those who are celebrating or will be barely read the post while hanging over chair praying lil mayson would not wake up..   welcome all the newbies , oh great he is awake again i think i may just crawl next to him and call it a night (let the older kids fend for themself J/k )love to all



I do hope your little one is feeling better today.We will be praying for him.


----------



## mousehouselover

Morning All

Thanks everyone for the nice welcome. I'm glad I found some   and   Now I have to get off my behind and   ,  (that's move my bakcside and the dreaded exercise.) I actually like using the treadmill and even going to the gym, I quit because I couldn't go when I wasn't taking time away from my family. I used to go in the middle of the night when I got off work (gotta love a 24hr gym) but I don't work nights any more so I have to go really early in the am (morning person I am not....) or after work when the kids are all up and functioning. It would be nice if DH could bring the kids up and we could all go but he's been so whiney about driving the 15 miles so I gave up and we cancelled our membership. 

I do try to eat as healthy as possible. I have slim fast bars and shakes, I just get so tired of eating breakfast in the car and having to have a cold meal every morning. I have oatmeal and grits and some snack bags of pretzels and things and almost always have yogurt, applesauce and generally a frozen WW dinner at work, I just don't have time to eat most days. I don't get breaks so I have to grab a bite here and there when I can. The only thing I do well with is the water. I drink the carbonated flavored water from Wal-mart and then re-use the bottles. I like the 1 liter size so i can refill them and use 2 sticks of the drink mix to keep it tasting yummy. (I like the WM brad of drink mix as much as the crystal light and it's a lot cheaper.) I've had plenty of days that started out kind of slow and gone and made a breakfat only to reheat it at 11am or noon to finally be able to finish it. 

Right now I have cookies, fudge and candy all over the kitchen, so it's really tempting to go grab that rather than taking the time to have a meal. I started baking last week and wanted to make the goodies my grandma made and sent to us every year and have enough to share with by sibs and their families. If I can stay in front of the kids and their snacking, I might actually pull it off this year. (Just in case anyone is wondering, my kids are very thin, I was too until I had them..LOL)

My biggest problem is stress. I get stressed and don't want to do anything and feel tired all the time. Of course, that's when I put on weight. I kept telling my self once certian things happened I would be less stressed but unfortunately, it didn't happen that way. It changed into a different kind of stress.


----------



## c4alymom

I really need some support on the weight loss front.  I have struggled up and down since my daughter was born four years ago. I did pretty well on WW and have all the materials, but we live pretty far out of town and with the kids it is hard to find time to attend a meeting. ( I work at their school, so they are ALWAYS with me   )

I have about 50 lbs to go and would like to get them off by the end of next year.  (I know it is possible.)  Here are my biggest problems:

1. I love to snack!  Especially if it is fried, greasy...well you get the point.

2. I normally skip breakfast.  It takes me almost an hour to get to work, so after getting the kids up, fed and ready; it is time to go.

3. Until recently, I didn't eat much lunch either. ( I have since gotten smarter and now pack my lunch)

Luckily, I don't eat a lot of sweets.  (not really a sugar person and I don't like chocolate)

I hope to be able to put a ribbon up soon with my progress!


----------



## UtahMama

Ohhhh! I like you MHL!!! (I shortened your user name, hope you dont mind!)

Stress is funny! We all tell ourselves stuff like: Once the baby is potty trained, once the kids are all in school, once I get better shoes (my current whine), once I dont hurt....etc! It's Satan setting us up to fail because he *knows* we'll actually be better mamas and better off in general if we get healthier! I really believe this! I mean he WINS if we talk badly about ourselves and get so unhappy and depressed that we're monsters to our families!!! WOW! That so deep!

Great Value "Crystal lite" at Walmart is soooo good! There's a new Cranberry one that is very good! I also love the Cherry. I got a Pampered Chef gallon sizeed pitcher that has a stirrer in it and so it mixes up easily for me now! My only complaint was that I couldnt mix it as well as the Crystal Lite for some reason!

Yes, I hate hate hate HATE to excercise! But once I start, it's FUN!

I NEED to up my water (fake crystal lite)really badly! I see that diet Pepsi makes me retain water! Interesting! My weight fluctuates 2-4 pounds within any given day! To test this theory, I'd have to omit diet Pepsi and I'm so not willing to do that!


----------



## UtahMama

c4alymom said:
			
		

> I really need some support on the weight loss front.  I have struggled up and down since my daughter was born four years ago. I did pretty well on WW and have all the materials, but we live pretty far out of town and with the kids it is hard to find time to attend a meeting. ( I work at their school, so they are ALWAYS with me   )
> 
> I have about 50 lbs to go and would like to get them off by the end of next year.  (I know it is possible.)  Here are my biggest problems:
> 
> 1. I love to snack!  Especially if it is fried, greasy...well you get the point.
> 
> 2. I normally skip breakfast.  It takes me almost an hour to get to work, so after getting the kids up, fed and ready; it is time to go.
> 
> 3. Until recently, I didn't eat much lunch either. ( I have since gotten smarter and now pack my lunch)
> 
> Luckily, I don't eat a lot of sweets.  (not really a sugar person and I don't like chocolate)
> 
> I hope to be able to put a ribbon up soon with my progress!


WELCOME!!!!! 50 pounds will be easier to lose setting small goals and not giving up after a bad day or week etc! We LOVE newbies!!!!  

YOU DONT LIKE CHOCOLATE????? You are at a HUGE advantage!   

The "next ribbon" is what keeps me going!


----------



## eeyore45

ALl right, here's a special trick for those that dont have time for breakfast - MAKE IT TODAY for the WHOLE next week!! 

Make a plan - hey isnt there a snippet about plan to fail, no fail to plan that's it, if you fail to plan, then you plan to fail!!! ah HAH!

So make a big batch of healthy high protein pancakes or muffins, (recipes to follow!) and freeze them - then each mornin, pop them in the microwave and go go go!!

Again, your first plan of attack - grocery shopping - you'll need egg whites - its much cheaper to buy a dozen eggs and throw away the yolks then to buy the convenient egg beaters.  Oat flour - take your oats and blend them in that food processor or blender until as fine as white flour - oat flour good, white bad!!  Next for the fruit muffins go to the frozen food aisle and buy some frozen berries - I buy the mix of strawberries, rasberries, you decide - you'll also need some splenda - and one calls for a tad of baking soda...

This is an important step in your weight loss - it will keep you away from Dunkin donuts!!  or maybe not!!!  BUT the most important thing, is posting - and sharing, and being honest with yourself!!  Thank you!!


----------



## UtahMama

Ok! I'm weighting (  ) for those recipes!

The Marine Corps says: "The 7 P's":

Prior propper planning prevents piss poor performance!!!


and.....

"Plan Ahead! It wasn't raining when Noah built the ark!"


Theme of today???
PLAN AHEAD!


----------



## eeyore45

Protein Muffins

1 1/2 C Oats Rolled Whole
1 1/2 C oats rolled ground (with food processor fine)
2 tsp Baking Powder
12 egg whites, slightly beaten
4tsp splenda
3 Cups fruit berries (I use frozen)

Measure 1 1/2 c rolled oats and grind in food processor
measure 1 1/2 c rolled oats and use whole
Combine oats, baking powder, egg whites and splenda
then gently fold in the berries (if using frozen you may have to cut the strawberries into smaller bites)
spoon into muffin tins

Bake at 350* for 20 - 25 minutes.

Do not put them in baggies or covered containers until they are totally COOLED and dried for quite awhile - or they get condensation and sticky icky.

If you dont beat your egg whites you will get just 6 large muffins if you beat eggs you get 2 extra small muffins.

The muffins do not raise very much, so fill your muffin tins to the top (or you can eat 2 small!)

Makes 6 large muffins or 12 small muffins.
1/2 carb 2 oz protein and 1/2 cup fruit


----------



## eeyore45

I cant find my original pancake recipe - I just do it - I'll keep looking.  I go to a specialty food store, has lots of organic stuff, and healthy grains... Whole Foods.. they sell the oatmeal pre ground!  looks like flour, but its all oats... but dont buy oat flour if it has wheat in it!! 

I put a couple of spoonfuls of oat flour
2 egg whites
1 dollup of apple butter
1 half capful of maple flavoring (intense maple flavor!)

or instead of the apple butter, I might try apple sauce... or honey... or a tsp of brown sugar... or some splenda...

This is a recipe I totally play with - it is a thick batter, so when I go to grill it (I have a pancake griddle - cast iron) I put a spoonful of batter on the grill and whoosh it around to thin it down... and then watch the edges, they start to go dry, you'll get some bubbles, but again, its a thick batter, so watch it..

and like the muffins, (I have a recipe somewhere with the right measurments to make a week's worth to freeze!) you can freeze these for the week too -

These were part of a diet/exercise plan I bought off an infomercial - the 6 week Body Makeover, by Michael Thurmond.  Its a great plan, but extreme in the food choices, lots of fish... no sugar, salt, no condiments of any kind...  lots of water....


----------



## eeyore45

Lunch Club Wrap

1 whole wheat tortilla (146 calories 25 carbs 3 fat 4 protein 4 fiber)
2 slices turkey (48 calories 2 carbs 8 protein)
2 slices ham (64 calories 2 fat 8 protein)
1 oz reduced fat cheese (90 calories 8 carbs 6 protein)
8 oz canned veggie soup (122 calories 19 carbs 4 fat 3 protein 1 fiber)
1 TBS fat free honey mustard (60 calories 14 carbs)

10 minutes to prepare - just get those ingredients on hand!!


----------



## honeymo78

I took a look at my ankle when I got home yesterday - big raw spot where the skin rubbed off.  I'm not even wearing shoes at my desk now it hurts so bad.  I think I'll be in my clogs tomorrow.  This just means I need to commit to the exercise once my ankle is better.  

I wasn't too hungry when I got home from work yesterday so I ended up with a pretty low cal day.  That means I'm going to try and eat all 1800 today.  I got a good start on that with a donut this morning - well actually it has about the same calories as my normal bagel and cream cheese, just more fat.  I was surprised that it has kept me full for a few hours.  I'm thinking a muffin and some soup (maybe veggie) for lunch then hotdogs and tater tots for dinner.  

Welcome to all the new peeps.  Just posting here is a great step toward making a healthy change.


----------



## harleygirl

Mornin, uh afternoon all!!!

Hanging onto the wagon by my fingertips - I was horribly bad last night.    

I went to my office party and ate pretty well only small servings and half the desert (cheeseckae I couldn't turn down) THEN everyone met at the local "joint" THATS where I was really bad - and am paying for it this morning  

SO today teh goal is to work off the Pizza I just ate for lunch and replenish fluids ( a little dehydrated YIKES) and do about 45 min on the TM....I didnt et to work out yesterday cause it was a typical run til you drop Sat so today I will put my foot down and just do it!  

And thanks to you all I will plan ahead for my week...menu calls for Oatmeal, my fav right now is the Vanilla Cinnamon Healthy Woman, apples lowfat cheese, bananas, turkey wraps salads and soups for lunch and I have no idea for suppers

I too luv the Great Value drink mixes and have to stock up today - I had the apple at work the other day and boss did a double take thinking I was smuggling beer in my water bottle! fav is the grape, and rasberry!

 Hi newbies! Mousehouse (my friend sends me house mouse cards all the time luv your username!) c4 and jacy (love your penguins!) - we need you here you have come to a great spot filled with a bunch of LOSERS!!yay team    Together we are taking baby steps

Ya'll have a great Sunday - off to the Christmas parade! Maybe it will put me in the holiday spirit...just hard to feel like christmas when its 70 degrees and the kids are wearing shorts...makes me want to go to the beach instead!  But I shant til I shed a few pounds (talking about the proverbial beached whale syndrome)


----------



## Minnie

Hey there Peeps   

Sitting in the airport for the last of my 4 hour layover   before making it back to the frozen tundra otherwise known as Iowa. 

I've ate like a little piggie instead of a mouse but I walked miles on the beach each day. It's the first time in years that DF and I've spent alone time together like we got to this trip. I'm exhausted but had a great time.

Haven't had time to read over the posts but hoping that everyone has being doing great and staying OP since I've been gone.

I will be hopping right back OP starting tomorrow


----------



## aries1980

UtahMama said:
			
		

> Wow! Merry Christmas to YOU!
> 
> That BLOWS! Do you have a new place to live?
> How will Santa find you????
> 
> Hang on TIGHT on the wagon!!!!


 

No new place yet.. stuff is going into storage and im going to live with my parents again. Lets see my sister mom dad me aniella 8 cats and 2 dogs living in a 3br 1full bth home fun!!!


----------



## aries1980

Birthday celebration today and Ive been doing good i hope to checkin later again!!


----------



## dismom9761

Okay,today has good and bad.  The good is that I went to the gym and walked for 45 minutes.  The bad is that I have eaten two Munchkins from Dunkin Donuts (Oh WHY did I buy these for my kids??)and I still have a bag of them and my kids don't like them.  Obviously I did not know that.I think I will send them to my nephews.  Sorry Harleygirl.
  My sweet DH just infirmed me that Mcdonalds has their Mcrib right now..I LOVE them.I looked it up and one has 490 calories.OUCH!

Hope everyone is having a good Sunday.

BTW are we supposed to set new goals every week??I met all of mine last week and it felt great.


----------



## harleygirl

Gee THanks!!! YOu know the human trash compactor will devour them!  

Well my thoughts on the goals - It should be manageable...if you met last weeks goals with no problem and felt great maybe you should try the same goals this week...or kick it up a notch and add a challenge!  But as long as you're seeing results stick with what works!  

I haven't been able to conquer thewater issue myself and the cals/points were a bit of a challenge too so am keeping the same thing

1. exercise 4 days at gym and one or two days on weekend for total of 220 minutes this week.

2. watch what I eat and no late night snacking(geez thats hard!)

3. water water water (Yuk)


----------



## harleygirl

UtahMama said:
			
		

> Yes, I hate hate hate HATE to excercise! But once I start, it's FUN!
> 
> I NEED to up my water (fake crystal lite)really badly! I see that diet Pepsi makes me retain water! Interesting! My weight fluctuates 2-4 pounds within any given day! To test this theory, I'd have to omit diet Pepsi and I'm so not willing to do that!



My addiction is Diet coke.  I gotta have one a day it seems   So I usually try to wait til late in the afternoon to plan my treat, cause I really don't want to waste my one thing that I look forward too!

The other thing I find is that having a buddy to exercise with makes it so much easier to find the will power to keep on going.  It always seems that on the days when i feel like a slug she will bug me and make me go and I will go just for her, and I will always feel better for going. We have set a little goal for ourselves.- there is a 5K run benefitting a local childrens shelter and we're gonna do that  

But the real kicker is that I have such trouble managing my cals everyday and staying out of the snacks, and I did so much better this past week cause I knew I had folks here working as hard as me, and I dont wanna let you guys down    SO thanks ya'll


----------



## dwheatl

Hey all, today is going pretty well. DD baked brownies last night, I ate 1/2 of one and stopped. Not great, not awful. I was really stressed yesterday, tuition bills came for both my kids on the same day: $12,000.  Some other goofy stuff, like a present that I can't use, can't return, can't think of anyone I know who would use it. UM, I think Satan was   at me. I wanted to eat, but decided to be proactive instead. I wrote the checks for tuition (I HATE seeing the balance drop like that, but at least we have enough to cover it), took a bunch of stuff to the American Cancer Society thrift shop, including the gift from blazes, and organized my requests for charitable donations so DH and I can talk about how much we can give to each and which are the priorities. Then I can let go of the guilt for the ones I have to say no to (some months we have over 50 different groups asking for money). We put up our outside decorations so we look good for the neighbors, and inside can wait till next week when DS is home from college and can help. Now I have time to say hi to my peeps, and have a couple of glasses of water. Big deep breath, and a-h-h-h -h.


----------



## Tinkabella

WELCOME,  I LOVE to see that our circle is getting bigger !    WE CAN DO IT !!!    

Well Montreal was nice and mild on Thursday (60 degress) but we paid the price Friday.  A small ice storm blew in and we lost power for 24 hours ! Boy was my house COLD !  Nothing like sitting in a cold dark house to make you feel like snacking.  Water consumption this weekend was almost ZERO.  I will make a fresh start on Monday.   I am going to try adding some lemon...sounds kinda tasty.



I had dinner tonight at my inlaws (European) and they always have AMAZING food !  Cheese, chocolates, wine...not a good diet night. Very, Very BAD !


----------



## monymony3471

Hi everyone!  We are back from our fabulous wonderful trip to WDW.  

Woke up today and got right back on the tread mill.  There is way tooo much reading to do.  I'll just start back here.  

Before I left I lost 2 more pounds but didn't get a chance to post that.  When we returned, I lost 1 more pound.  So my total is 8.  Woooo Hoooo!!!!!

WWPD was in the back of my head all vacation when it came to eating.  Thanks! (that is the phrase right?)

Back to phase 1 for me, so I can do this right.  Hope everyone had great sucesses over the Holiday and last week.

Keep on Keepin' on!!!!!!!


----------



## spongemommie05

Hello all , i am slowly pulling myself out of the baby sick rut, he is starting to feel better finally! but now he is so used to being held that is all he wants now, it is so hard with 4 other kids who want attention too..   well tommorow is monday and i plan on hitting the gym every day to make up for last week . and drink a ton of water, well i am just checkin in want to say hi to all, keep on slimming  

 
UM : you going to aerobics tommorow ya need a ride give me a call. 
and to all those who said prayers for mayson and well wishes it worked thank you


----------



## lexmelinda

*GOOD MORNING...IT'S A NEW WEEK!*  

Got up late again today so no time to chat. Time to wake the kiddies for school.

*Forgive me peeps, for I have sinned.* I was very bad this weekend but promise to start fresh, eat right and exercise this week. 

I promise to:
Keep the calories under 1400 per day.
Exercise every week day....weekends are just lazy for me.
Drink my water....4 bottles per day.

*HAVE A GREAT DAY!*


----------



## dismom9761

Good Morning everyone!  

Quick goals-
 -Stay under points/caolries.
 -not eat after 8:30
-exercise 5 times

Hope everyone has a good Monday-WWPD!!


----------



## eeyore45

Its great to read all the posts   

Glad babySpongie is getting over the ickies - take it slow SpongMom!

Welcome Home Monica!!  Lots of magic? 

Aries - any pictures of the cake?

TinkaBella - European chocolate? wine?  oh baby!!  I have a friend whose family is from Switzerland, and they too have the most amazing chocolate and cheese!!

hey Utm!!   

Goals this week... plan... fail to plan, plan to fail...PLAN

Eat Less, Move more!!
Drink Water
Take vitamins, including calcium.
100 situps each day. (modified crunches hope to do this 3x a day!)
walk 3x this week for 20 min (reached my 15 min goal - I literally stand in front of the tv and move... much like walk away the pounds.  I'm asking others that hate exercise to join me.  As you watch a program, and feel guilty (or not   Dr Phil, Biggest Loser) stand up and move - just gently walk while you watch.  Or, during a commercial, that's less than  5 min - walk around the living room in and out the kitchen up to the bedroom... walk with me...

Anyone willing to take my challenge?


----------



## UtahMama

Yup! I'm going to aerobics! DONT wanna! 

My goals: 
1. gallon of water (fake Crystal Lite) per day
2. exercise 3 times
3. eat more all-veggie meals (my fridge FROZE my veggies! I have frozen salad!)and soup!
4. eat wayyyy less bad carbs!!!!!!! The minute I started ph2 I stopped losing do to New Freedom (sounds like maxi pads  )
5 write it allllllll down! Gotten bad at that! 


Sandy~ I'll take your challenge and MOVE while watching TV! I need a challenge to keep it fresh!


----------



## spongemommie05

gooood morning alll , i am up for that challenge i hardly ever just get to sit and watch tv so in a way i am already there, 
my goals;
take vitamins,and calcium too i always forget that(thanks for the reminder)  
drink my water
excercise
eat healthy foods the best that i can
excercise
be prepared the night before aerobics:0)
well check in later gotta get ready for aerobics take care


----------



## UtahMama

For breakfast, a spinach, onion and cheese fritata served on my pink polka dot pampered chef plate for fancyness.


----------



## jeriber

Good Morning Everyone  .  Glad to see everyone up and goal posting

UM-one gallon??  You'll be so squeaky clean you'll shine!  

SpongeMom-glad your little man is feeling better!

My goals:
drink water with lemon slosh-slosh flush, slosh-slosh flush (my water bill is going way up this month)
take multivit and calcium
walk in front of the tv


----------



## faith

Hi Everyone! Hope you had a great weekend. I had a high fiber sweet potato/oatmeal muffin that I make for breakfast. They're easy, filling and good. I know most of you have kids at home, so this won't work for you, but we (DH and I) try to eat our main meal around 2, and then a lighter snack or dinner. My downfall is snacking later on sweets! Going to try to not eat anything after 7 this week.  Tomorrow is Christmas party lunch with our church group. It's at a  BUFFET restaurant!  Not an easy thing for me. Hope everyone has a good week.


----------



## DisneyObsession

I finally got on to post today after a very hectic weekend!

I have no loss to report for last week, but that is because I was only here 3 days!   

This week I found a site someone else had recommended www.sparkspeople.com  It is great because I can track my food and it counts the calories, protein, fat and carbs. It also tells me how many I should have for me to lose the 30lbs I eventually want to get off. Checkl it out if you need a "kick in the pants!" It's helped me!

lexmelinda....I found the avatar on the site you gave me! Thanks!    

Nice losing everyone!!! Keep it up! I am determined to be a "loser" by Friday!


----------



## Shula8205

Hey everybody!  Checking in after a good and bad weekend.  Went a little over my points Friday when I went to see Trans-Siberian Orchestra with my dad . . . I did manage to avoid the burger and ordered a grilled chicken sandwich instead, but also had a light beer and 2 potato skins.  Saturday I made a great veggie and fat free cheese omelet with egg beaters . . . And then for dinner had maybe too much of my whole wheat rigatoni with my special spaghetti meat sauce (2 different jars of Ragu with chopped onions, mushrooms, ground turkey, turkey italian sausage and meatballs).  But I did make a loaf of lowfat pillsbury bread to dip in olive oil instead of my DH's preferred 4 cheese texas toast.  Sunday was a little bit more cheating too, when I added macaroni and cheese and macaroni salad to my salad bar and grilled chicken sandwich at Eat 'n Park.

So I've started to make better choices, but the weekends and eating out are definitely a challenge   !!

Goals for this week:   
1.)  Stay within weight watcher points every day!!
2.)  Make it to kickboxing Mon. & Wed. and workout at home on Tues.
3.)  Not give in to the stress of this week:  one paper due by tonight, two more papers due Thursday, a group project due by Thursday, the holiday party for my work on Friday which I'm on the committee for, and one great aunt who's likely to pass this week (when I can't miss class this Thursday or work on Friday   )!!  Why does everything in life have to happen all at once?
4.)  Not over celebrate at my extended family's Christmas gathering this weekend.
      a.)  Because this week from h-e-double hockey sticks is finally over!!
      b.)  Because we're Polish & Slovak: translation = honey baked ham, all        kinds of unhealthy kielbasa, pierogis fried in butter and lots and lots of Christmas cookies and alcohol!!!  

UM: I also have the amazing fluctuating weight!  I woke up Saturday morning and had lost another pound and a half, but this morning it was all back   !!


----------



## daisy_77

Hi, everyone!  
Is there room for one more??  

I am still trying to lose my baby weight from 2 years ago and I have lost some but still have more to lose.  It has taken me all weekend but I have read the entire thread and I am so amazed at how well all of you are doing!
I am on WW online and I am planning on joining the regular meetings next week.  
I am excited to be a part of such a great support system!


----------



## zoegirl

Hey guys!
This sounds like a great accountability group to be a part of!
I have 25 pounds to lose after having a baby by c-section 1 month ago. I have never been this heavy and all I can wear is sweat pants and a few of my maternity clothes. Have never felt so unattractive in my life!!!

My Goals (long term):
lose 25 pounds
drink lots of water
get back to the gym in the next couple of weeks
get back into my cool jeans
run my 4th disney marathon next january


----------



## DisneyObsession

1) 64oz water daily
2) Turbo Jam 3x's 
3) Keep track of ALL food that goes in my mouth
4) Make wise choices at Christmas Party tonight (all hors deuvres & desserts!)
5) Move while watching TV

OK...do you have YOUR goals for the week?!?    

We can do this!!!


----------



## spongemommie05

Welcome zoegirl, i have a whole lot of weight to loose after 4 c-sections so join the group  don't be too hard on yourself you are only 1 month out it took me a yr to recover from my 1st c-section so you are ahead whoo hoo.
Welcome daisy_77, i am also trying to loose baby weight from 9 yrs ago just kept getting pregnant every 2 yrs. so welcome just take baby steps..

Hey UM are ya  in a better mood i am still P**** but that is because my kids are extra whiney today ... good job at aerobics love ya 

well gotta go make some lunch for the kids and a bagel for me and some water. check back later...


----------



## spongemommie05

DisneyObsession said:
			
		

> 1) 64oz water daily
> 2) Turbo Jam 3x's
> 3) Keep track of ALL food that goes in my mouth
> 4) Make wise choices at Christmas Party tonight (all hors deuvres & desserts!)
> 5) Move while watching TV
> 
> OK...do you have YOUR goals for the week?!?
> 
> We can do this!!!


 Do you like your Turbo Jam ? i wanted to get it but i was not sure about it?


----------



## daisy_77

Thanks, spongemommie for the welcome!  You have a BEAUTIFUL family!    
Are you in SLC?  My DH is from Centerville!  I cannot wait to go see the lights at Temple Square!


----------



## Shula8205

daisy_77 said:
			
		

> Hi, everyone!
> Is there room for one more??
> 
> I am still trying to lose my baby weight from 2 years ago and I have lost some but still have more to lose.  It has taken me all weekend but I have read the entire thread and I am so amazed at how well all of you are doing!
> I am on WW online and I am planning on joining the regular meetings next week.
> I am excited to be a part of such a great support system!



Hi Daisy!!  How do you like WW online?  You'll have to let me know how you enjoy the meetings as well.  I only follow points, but don't attend the meetings or use the online tools . . . Not enough time or money    !!  That's why I joined here, for accountability.  If I get stuck in a rut I might try the online WW, spending money is good motivation for me!!


----------



## daisy_77

Shula8205 said:
			
		

> Hi Daisy!!  How do you like WW online?  You'll have to let me know how you enjoy the meetings as well.  I only follow points, but don't attend the meetings or use the online tools . . . Not enough time or money    !!  That's why I joined here, for accountability.  If I get stuck in a rut I might try the online WW, spending money is good motivation for me!!


Hi!

I like WW online but it really is not worth the money if you already have the tools to do it on your own.  The meetings are a lot like this thread-a lot of support and chatting with other women (and men) who are going through the same battle to lose weight and get healthy.  I like the weigh-in part the most at the meetings.  I like the accountability of having to step on a scale in front of someone.  10 a week is a lot of money, but I look at it as *me* time.


----------



## zoegirl

spongemommie05 said:
			
		

> Welcome zoegirl, i have a whole lot of weight to loose after 4 c-sections so join the group  don't be too hard on yourself you are only 1 month out it took me a yr to recover from my 1st c-section so you are ahead whoo hoo.
> :



Thanks for the encouragement Spongemommie. I went from being very active before my pregnancy to being flat on my back with morning sickness for several months during. After I felt better I went on what I refer to as the "root beer/french fry diet" yummy, but not very forgiving on the backside   I don't want to get crazy with exercising too soon, but I am itching to get back out there soon since I feel good.

You have 5 children? WOW!! I have so much respect for you. And your family is beautiful.

I have also done WW online and had some success with it. Could I do that again if I am nursing??


----------



## monymony3471

My goals are: (like putting them out here, helps to stick too them)

Exercise daily-already done

keep the food journal-keeps me honest with myself

read this thread daily-love and need the inspiration

post positive things about others successes and encourage others when needed

Only weigh myself in the morning.  (Baby steps)

_________________________________________________________________

Thanks Lexy for the return welcome.  We had a great time.  I will get things going on the trip report soon.

eeyore45:  Yes there was magic!!!!!!  Some very cool magic!!!!!


----------



## daisy_77

zoegirl said:
			
		

> Thanks for the encouragement Spongemommie. I went from being very active before my pregnancy to being flat on my back with morning sickness for several months during. After I felt better I went on what I refer to as the "root beer/french fry diet" yummy, but not very forgiving on the backside   I don't want to get crazy with exercising too soon, but I am itching to get back out there soon since I feel good.
> 
> You have 5 children? WOW!! I have so much respect for you. And your family is beautiful.
> 
> I have also done WW online and had some success with it. Could I do that again if I am nursing??


Hi, I am not spongemommie but I thought I could answer your question for you.  You can do WW if you are nursing.  You have your alotted daily points PLUS 10 more if you are a nursing momma!  I love WW!


----------



## Kay1

I'm interested in WW but I really don't have much more to lose. Maintaining has always been a killer for me and I wonder if WW could help there? I'm not sure about the Zero points for vegetables, though. I can plow through the veggies like you wouldn't believe!


----------



## UtahMama

monymony3471 said:
			
		

> My goals are: (like putting them out here, helps to stick too them)
> 
> Exercise daily-already done
> 
> keep the food journal-keeps me honest with myself
> 
> read this thread daily-love and need the inspiration
> 
> post positive things about others successes and encourage others when needed
> 
> Only weigh myself in the morning.  (Baby steps)
> 
> 
> Thanks Lexy for the return welcome.  We had a great time.  I will get things going on the trip report soon.
> 
> eeyore45:  Yes there was magic!!!!!!  Some very cool magic!!!!!



Yayyy! I wanna read your TR! 

I think you're right about writing stuff down on this thread will make you stick to them better. For instance, I woke up in the foulest moods and did NOT want to go to aerobics. I only put forth a fraction of effort and ended up laughing with Spongie who was also in a foul mood...BUT! If I didnt say mon., wed, and fridays were my exercise days, there is NO way I would have stuck to it this long!!!!
_________________________________________________________________


----------



## Shula8205

Kay1 said:
			
		

> I'm interested in WW but I really don't have much more to lose. Maintaining has always been a killer for me and I wonder if WW could help there? I'm not sure about the Zero points for vegetables, though. I can plow through the veggies like you wouldn't believe!



Kay, I think WW has a set amount of points you can eat a day to maintain weight instead of losing weight.  I've maintained weight for almost a year now just loosely following the WW points by knowing what I should eat and what I shouldn't . . . I just need to follow more strictly to actually lose weight   !!


----------



## UtahMama

Daisy77 and Zoegirl.....

Welcome! Join in on the FUN!!!!!


*MY DAY, THUS FAR:*

Today so far, I had a SB friendly cheese/spinach fritata for b-fast, a serving (NOT the whole bag) of soy crisps in yummy BBQ, 1 barbie-bite of candy cane fudge, another barbie-bite of said fudge, a plate of broccoli for fudge redemption   , and nearly a gallon total of cranberry fake Crystal Lite (VERY good!!!). I did technically go to aerobics but didn't "try" that hard. So, I'll do my yoga dvd to relax after allowing myself to feel stressed to the max this morning...I 'll end my day with a hot bubble bath soak.


I just have to plan for a protein-ish dinner. NOTHING sounds good. But I have to plan ahead so I dont make bad choices later when I'm hungry, Know what I mean?


----------



## Kay1

Shula8205 said:
			
		

> Kay, I think WW has a set amount of points you can eat a day to maintain weight instead of losing weight.  I've maintained weight for almost a year now just loosely following the WW points by knowing what I should eat and what I shouldn't . . . I just need to follow more strictly to actually lose weight   !!



Wow, that's fantastic! I would love to be able to maintain. Sometimes I feel like I'm at my goal for just a few days then it's back up again. Maybe I'll consider WW online to check it out.


----------



## Kay1

UtahMama said:
			
		

> Daisy77 and Zoegirl.....
> 
> Welcome! Join in on the FUN!!!!!
> 
> 
> *MY DAY, THUS FAR:*
> 
> Today so far, I had a SB friendly cheese/spinach fritata for b-fast, a serving (NOT the whole bag) of soy crisps in yummy BBQ, 1 barbie-bite of candy cane fudge, another barbie-bite of said fudge, a plate of broccoli for fudge redemption   , and nearly a gallon total of cranberry fake Crystal Lite (VERY good!!!). I did technically go to aerobics but didn't "try" that hard. So, I'll do my yoga dvd to relax after allowing myself to feel stressed to the max this morning...I 'll end my day with a hot bubble bath soak.
> 
> 
> I just have to plan for a protein-ish dinner. NOTHING sounds good. But I have to plan ahead so I dont make bad choices later when I'm hungry, Know what I mean?




I'd never heard of candy cane fudge before. I just Googled it and it looks pretty easy to make. We exchange a lot of that sort of thing with our neighbors.


----------



## dismom9761

Zoegirl and daisy 77!!This group has been really great and I know yuo will love it.Zoegirl ,make sure you don't push too hard too early.

I saw alot of comments about WW.I love it and reached my goal last year but unfortunately I gained it all back plus some.My dad has also lost 115 lbs using WW.I agree that the best way to do it is in person at the meetings instead of online-if you can.My sister did it online but ended up going to the meetings and lost about 40 lbs.I am using points to keep up with my intake because I find it easier than points.

Well I am going to my Christmas party and hope I can show some self control.


----------



## eeyore45

GOOD AFTERNOON PEEPS!!!   

Melinda cant wait to hear all about the magic!!   

Spongemom - you are amazing!!  Thank you for sharing - its inspirational!! Good for you and UTM for gettting those aerobics in!  I read in a magazine about the Weigh Down Diet being successful for the inspirational side, but more from the support/accountability to the group!!

ZOE And DAISY - WELCOME WELCOME!!!  I think the more you post the more you get comfy around here!! so POST POST POST!

For WW online - and in house - I highly suggest going to 
http://www.dwlz.com/WWinfoTOC.html
This is the page with all the food lists, and point values - really helpful when looking at veggies!!

CHALLENGE > :> 15 min of walking in front of the TV - so far Utahmom, Spongemom and Jeriber have taken my challenge!!  Its an easy way to move!!  

I'm seriously impressed with the kickboxers, turbojamers, aerobic going, marathon striving STRONG WOMEN!! (disunc hasnt posted in a long time!   )  Thank you for continueing to be inspirational and motivational to me!!


----------



## UtahMama

DisUnc is having computer problems of some sort! I'll PM him to NAG him to come back! You guys should too! I just think he's such a fun addition! I would love to meet him "for reals".

Sandy! I love you for being "hands on" and getting me off my bum!
Currently it's a Star Wars video on tv but it'll do before I talk myself out of it!!


----------



## harleygirl

HELP !!!!!   I've fallen and I can't get up!!!!  OMG I just consumed, no inhaled 4 pieces of pizza and count'em 5 brownies - 5!!!!!  What in the sam hill is wrong with me?    I just hosed up 45 minutes of intense sweating  at my workout this afternoon and not to mention the whole 24 oz of water that I did drink today. Sheez....there goes my 2 pounds, yep they're back - one on each thunderthigh...sorry to vent, just feel really crappy right now  

failing to plan huh? bit me tonight

OK so starting over right now- I'll accept the challenge of 15-20 min of walking tonight ( although I might get sick from so many brownies- serves me right) and I won't eat anything else tonight...and I'll drink another glass of water ...

Welcome newbies sorry to be such a bummer tonight, know that my friends have been in my shoes tho and thats why we're here right?  WW works for so many people, and thats what I am doing but I find it very hard to stick to my daily points.  
any pointers?  I need a boost


----------



## jeriber

Harleygirl-it's good that you are getting "back on the wagon" tonight and not waiting until tomorrow.    We all have bad days-nothing to do but move on.

UM- you can pretend you are chasing Han Solo  -that should make the walking more fun 

Disunc-come back!!


----------



## UtahMama

harleygirl said:
			
		

> HELP !!!!!   I've fallen and I can't get up!!!!  OMG I just consumed, no inhaled 4 pieces of pizza and count'em 5 brownies - 5!!!!!  What in the sam hill is wrong with me?    I just hosed up 45 minutes of intense sweating  at my workout this afternoon and not to mention the whole 24 oz of water that I did drink today. Sheez....there goes my 2 pounds, yep they're back - one on each thunderthigh...sorry to vent, just feel really crappy right now
> 
> failing to plan huh? bit me tonight
> 
> OK so starting over right now- I'll accept the challenge of 15-20 min of walking tonight ( although I might get sick from so many brownies- serves me right) and I won't eat anything else tonight...and I'll drink another glass of water ...
> 
> Welcome newbies sorry to be such a bummer tonight, know that my friends have been in my shoes tho and thats why we're here right?  WW works for so many people, and thats what I am doing but I find it very hard to stick to my daily points.
> any pointers?  I need a boost


BROCCOLI!!!is your punishment.

  DONT beat yourself up! I've been there and so has every one of us...it was just your turn! I dont know what besides food I can turn to when I'm needing some sort of comfort????? I dont possess the rationale to stop and think at the time!


----------



## harleygirl

am trying, tahnks for responding....reading over some exercise threads right now, trying to get pumped


----------



## harleygirl

UtahMama said:
			
		

> BROCCOLI!!!is your punishment.
> 
> DONT beat yourself up! I've been there and so has every one of us...it was just your turn! I dont know what besides food I can turn to when I'm needing some sort of comfort????? I dont possess the rationale to stop and think at the time!




I accept my punishment with great dignity...will do broccoli tomorrow- i promise    will make sure I run before I eat too 

I think its actually "eat week" if ya know what i mean - which means the bloat fairy will visit me as well


----------



## monymony3471

Ok,

Today's diary:
Breakfast: scrambled eggs with peppers and cheese

AM snack: pickle spears (2)

Lunch: salad with chicken

Dinner: bed of lettuce with tossed bean salad over it and some steak.

Water: 10 glasses

I did 35 minutes on the tread mill.  I also went to the dentist and had my first mammo today.  It wasn't bad at all.  My tag is wrong and it needs to be changed. ahem.


I love to exercise.  I love to exercise. I love to exercise.  
It's not that bad anymore and I am running alot too.  I actually look forward to the time I have to myself.  I like the headphones playing my favorite tunes at a loud level.  My family knows thats mommy's time and they leave me along when I have my exercise gear on.

I like the walking challenge while sitting in front of the tv.  I do it if it weren't for this laptop on my lap. Plus I'm catching up on my soaps from last week. 

Wow it's great to see all the new members.  What an awesome support group we have going on here.  

Can anyone tell me what the new total is on weight loss?  Last I read it was 40 pounds.


----------



## spongemommie05

daisy_77 said:
			
		

> Thanks, spongemommie for the welcome!  You have a BEAUTIFUL family!
> Are you in SLC?  My DH is from Centerville!  I cannot wait to go see the lights at Temple Square!


Thanks my kids are too cute, and my DH   yes we are about 10 mins or so from Salt lake me and UtahMama (which you will get to know  )
You know i live here and never go to see the lights how sad is that !   the last time i went and saw them was  before i was married, that i can recall,   so are you coming out here  for xmas?


----------



## mousehouselover

Hi all~

Welcome Daisy and Zoe! I just joined over the weekend but I already feel like I'm doing something ++++ instead of letting my weight and emotions control me. 

I did ok with my eating today. I had 2 slices of toast for breakfast and a liter of fake crystal lite. I then had 2 oatmeal cranberry cookies made with splenda. One of my bosses brought them in, his DW made a ton for a cookie swap but then couldn't go so she sent them to us. They are really good and I asked for the recipe so I can try to make them. 

I totally blew it after work though. I had some peanut brittle and dinner was 3 small pieces of Papa Johns pizza and 3 cheese sticks. I also had some chips and dip while reading the boards.....

I got on the treadmill today but was interrupted both times I tried. I'll have to try again later when the youngin's are in bed. I have been pretty good about walking everyday since we got it so I'm feeling pretty good. It's more than I did before and since it's in the livingroom, I can still watch TV or talk while I'm walking. 

Goals for the week: 
Try to drink at least 2 liters of water everyday
Work on balalncing my diet and eating more fruits and veggies 
Walk at least 1 mile every day

Try to have a good week everyone!


----------



## mousehouselover

I forgot the packet of banana cream oatmeal for lunch. It smelled divine and tasted pretty good too.


----------



## spongemommie05

MHLshortened your name hope ya don't mind) i love your reason for editing .. i would hope you did not eat 22 pieces of toast


----------



## UtahMama

Daisy77!!! If you are in our hood this holiday, I'd love to meetcha! I'm sure I could get Spongie and we could walk around the Temple??? Or something? I'd love to meet you!!!!!!


----------



## UtahMama

mousehouselover said:
			
		

> Hi all~
> 
> Welcome Daisy and Zoe! I just joined over the weekend but I already feel like I'm doing something ++++ instead of letting my weight and emotions control me.
> 
> I did ok with my eating today. I had 2 slices of toast for breakfast and a liter of fake crystal lite. I then had 2 oatmeal cranberry cookies made with splenda. One of my bosses brought them in, his DW made a ton for a cookie swap but then couldn't go so she sent them to us. They are really good and I asked for the recipe so I can try to make them.
> 
> I totally blew it after work though. I had some peanut brittle and dinner was 3 small pieces of Papa Johns pizza and 3 cheese sticks. I also had some chips and dip while reading the boards.....
> 
> I got on the treadmill today but was interrupted both times I tried. I'll have to try again later when the youngin's are in bed. I have been pretty good about walking everyday since we got it so I'm feeling pretty good. It's more than I did before and since it's in the livingroom, I can still watch TV or talk while I'm walking.
> 
> Goals for the week:
> Try to drink at least 2 liters of water everyday
> Work on balalncing my diet and eating more fruits and veggies
> Walk at least 1 mile every day
> 
> Try to have a good week everyone!


Hey! You'll have to share that recipe when you get it! Sounds yummy! 
Sounds like you are doing awesome despite the small-ish stumbles off the wagon...at least you dusted yourself off and jumped back on!!!


----------



## aries1980

hi ladies i'm so sorry for not being on as much I swear when all this moving is over I should be on all the time.  Im working on my water today and trying not to overeat with the depression of moving!!  Just keep slimming...


Heres the pictures for those who were anxious to see


----------



## harleygirl

monymony3471 said:
			
		

> Can anyone tell me what the new total is on weight loss?  Last I read it was 40 pounds.




I think we hit like 110 lbs for 3 weeks total !!


----------



## Tinkabella

Super Cute Cakes !!!!!


----------



## eeyore45

(and that's the million dollar question isnt it?)

.

Tomorrow is a new day.  and you ARE WORTHY . Begin again.  Drink water, eat broccoli, flush out the system... but begin with love, for you!!  YOU deserve your love!!


----------



## eeyore45

(PS know that I'm so beyond doing what 'aught" to be done - that's why I"m well over 200#!!  That's why I need a lifeline, and I want to pull everyone to safety with me!!)

Aries - THAT IS SO GORGEOUS!!  Thank you so much for sharing your talent!!  LOVE ROLLY and Zoe!!  You have so much talent!!


----------



## dismom9761

WEEEELLLL.....I didn't do so well at my dinner. The bread was delicious and I didn't stop at just one.I felt miserable after eating.But I did go to the gym and walk on the treadmill afterwards for 50 minutes.I felt like I was going to be sick the whole time but I did it.

harleygirl,jump on that wagon with both feet and you will be fine.Why don't you plan on going to pilates/yoga with us on Friday night.Put some fun into it-cause it will be hilarious,just get next to me and laugh all you want.

aries1980,that cake is awesome!!  

Daisy77,welcome!!

MHL'keep getting on that treadmill-I know it is hard with kids but it is worth it.


----------



## KatInHat

Moica - welcome back, I'm glad you had a great trip.  It sounds like you're on a roll with exercising.. you are my inspiration. 

Harleygirl - don't be too hard on yourself.. we have all been there before... sometimes I feel like I not only fell off of the wagon but the wagon then rolled over me.  When "Aunt Flo   " is about to visit.. sometimes only brownies will do. I feel your pain.   

Weekends are a HUGE challenge for me therefore I will not comment on this weekend except to say that i guess it wasn't as bad as it could have been given I spent the weekend in junkfood heaven with several well meaning saboteurs.  

I have been pretty good today:  special K cereal for brkfst,  Apple for snack,
I missed lunch so I ate an early dinner of a few pita chips w/hummus.  

Goals for this week:  

64oz water daily
30 min exercise daily 
plan ahead for meals and snacks.  

Great Job  everyone.. keep slimming.. keep slimming. 

WELCOME Daisy and Zoe !!!


----------



## dwheatl

Hey all, it's nice to see everyone posting. It's been very cold for the last couple of weeks, but today was gorgeous, so I took my kindergarten class out for about 20 minutes to play. I jumped on one of their scooters and did a lap around the yard. They thought it was hysterical. One girl kept yelling, "But YOU'RE not a kid!" Try to have some fun in your exercise.
I went to a get together afterschool, ate 2 bagel bites, 1 brownie bite, and drank a bottle of water. To make up for snacking, I had the lowest calorie/point dinner that satisfies me: Louis Rich white meat fat free turkey hot dogs on Orowheat whole wheat lite bread. Three points for 2 dogs & 2 slices of bread. You just have to pile on the mustard and onions to give it some flavor.
Welcome to the newbies, and everyone, hang in there. We made it through Monday more or less intact.


----------



## lexmelinda

*GOOD MORNING, SKINNY MINNIES!!!*  

*Welcome, Zoe & Daisy!!* You guys are youngsters. I have total confidence that you will both bounce back quickly when you set your minds to it!

*Tinkabella*....love the picture of your kids. They are adorable!

*Aries*.....Awesome olie cakes! You are the masta!

*Everyone*....Loved reading your goals and struggles....3 pages since yesterday! You ladies have been busy! Thanks for sharing. That's what makes this thread so great.

*YESTERDAY....*

*Calories....1404. *(Did you know there's a new Hershey Kiss Cherry Cordial....only 22 calories each....I had 2.)

*Exercise*.....I walked 2 miles in 30 minutes with 2 pound weights.

*Water.*....Not so great. Left my water bottle in the car when I went to work yesterday so drank about 3-4 glasses. 
*
JUST STEP AWAY FROM THE COOKIES (OR PIZZA OR BROWNIES) AND HAVE A FABULOUS DAY! *


----------



## harleygirl

eeyore45 said:
			
		

> nope, I'm gonna be the "mean mom"... your punishment... for real...
> 
> WRITE... you must write yourself a letter, minumum 500 words, as to why you chose to sabatoge yourself.  You must be honest, one Brownie, understandable, you may not give up brownies for the rest of your life... but... when any of us (meaning me espicially) choose (we do have a choice in what we put in our mouths!!) to "binge" do NOT punish your bodies, or ourselves further - until we figure out... "why"?
> 
> (and that's the million dollar question isnt it?)
> 
> So for just today... sit down and listen to yourself.. what are trying to say to you?  are you lonely?  depressed?  feeling unworthy?
> ,,
> Start writing, no matter what you say, at least say something loving to yourself - (I've been writing to my friend in the hospital, and 500 words is too short!!)
> 
> Then, after those words are outside - start over.
> 
> Tomorrow is a new day.  and you ARE WORTHY . Begin again.  Drink water, eat broccoli, flush out the system... but begin with love, for you!!  YOU deserve your love!!




Good Morning!  

I am back on the wagon sitting right up front, in the middle and am throwing out a security line !  Thank you for throwing out a tow rope!  I am packed witha  healthy menu today and am pumped and ready  hooya!  

Yep the million $$$ question is WHY? do I do this to myself?  This seems to be my habit...why do I binge?  I will ponder it today as I hit the elliptical for 50 min  - I loaded up the mp3 with some rockin songs and am really looking forward to the newness...will go to the groc store and will purchase "good for me" foods and will clean out the fridge of all Bad things.   the rest of my family can get over it right? cause when momma aint happy aint nobody happy!!!    

Thanks so many!!




PS cute cakes!


----------



## monymony3471

haleygirl:  this diet stuff is so mental.  You have to figure out how to beat it.  With me, it's a game.  I hear the inner voice but I have to fight back.  You have to be stronger, it is harder, but once you do it, the rush is huge.

Then with practice it gets easier.  

And the other trick is this group of people.


----------



## eeyore45

haley sent you a PM... 

I just dont feel good at all today.

Did sit ups, 1/3 of the way through my water.  I promise to walk in front of the tv 15 min.  and make healthy eating choices.  Going to pack a lunch now - hard boiled egg sounds like a good choice... and cole slaw - believe in the power of cole slaw...


----------



## UtahMama

aries1980 said:
			
		

> hi ladies i'm so sorry for not being on as much I swear when all this moving is over I should be on all the time.  Im working on my water today and trying not to overeat with the depression of moving!!  Just keep slimming...
> 
> 
> Heres the pictures for those who were anxious to see


Holy Cow! Aries!!!! THAT's one beautiful cake!!!!! Is it done with fondant? Roly and Zoe are so cute, I could just eat em up!!!!!  

You are talented and amazing!


----------



## UtahMama

Ok, I've been up for 30 minutes so far...and So Far So Good!  

I'm working on my 2 nd can of diet "Puppies" then the rest will be fake Crystal Lite.

My PLAN of Action:
Not SCREW up....that's it.

That and constantly check back here when I want to screw up...which will be often. I need the tow rope too! Badly!


----------



## Minnie

Well peeps so much for the doing great on the plan and loose jeans   

I went off plan on my trip major and yesterday I did well until after work when I had a left over fudge and carb attack and ate all kinds of crap.

Trying to do better today. Part of the problem is that I'm not prepared. I really need to get my rear in gear and get to the grocery store and make a plan of attack for the week but so far no go. And tonights not looking good either


----------



## daisy_77

Thanks ladies for the warm welcomes!  

UM/spongemommie...I am trying to get DH to go see the lights in TS...the highway from Boise to SLC is VERY icy.  I am working on him, though and I will let you know if we are comin'.  I would love to meet some more dis ladies!  I met a big group of them in September!  It was so fun!  

aries1980...that cake is BEAUTIFUL!  You are very talented!


This morning I woke up at 2am with really bad tooth pain, so I look and another filling came out.  I had one fall out this summer.  So back to the dentist for a root canal (or extraction)!     So, my plan is to eat yogurt today since that requires no chewing.  I see the dentist on Thursday.

My goals for the rest of the week are:
1. Drink at least 64 oz of water
2. Work out 3 more times for 45-60 minutes
3. Get in ALL my fruit and veggies
4. Stay away from all the Christmas goodies that I will be making this week..should be easy since I have a holey tooth. 

I will check back in later!  Have a great morning everyone!!


----------



## daisy_77

Minnie said:
			
		

> Well peeps so much for the doing great on the plan and loose jeans
> 
> I went off plan on my trip major and yesterday I did well until after work when I had a left over fudge and carb attack and ate all kinds of crap.
> 
> Trying to do better today. Part of the problem is that I'm not prepared. I really need to get my rear in gear and get to the grocery store and make a plan of attack for the week but so far no go. And tonights not looking good either



Hi, Minnie!
We all get off plan at some point or another.  Don't beat yourself up over it.    

Just make a quick list of foods that are on your plan to get you through the next day or two.  I know it is hard to get on track after a trip.


----------



## daisy_77

eeyore45 said:
			
		

> haley sent you a PM...
> 
> I just dont feel good at all today.
> 
> Did sit ups, 1/3 of the way through my water.  I promise to walk in front of the tv 15 min.  and make healthy eating choices.  Going to pack a lunch now - hard boiled egg sounds like a good choice... and cole slaw - believe in the power of cole slaw...



I am sorry that you are not feeling well! 

Here is some Pixie Dust to get you feeling better!


----------



## spongemommie05

Good morning all! 
How is everyone doing? i am  gonna be bad today(don't try to stop me) it's too sweet to resist,  >>> i am gonna go buy (Pirates of the carribean dead man's chest (ohh Johnny) that is my cheat for this week..
Aries1980! wow that cake is awesome . you are very talented,,, here is my attempt at cakes, i made my son a spongebob one for his 1st b-day(of course i did ) 




well it is way to cold downstairs i need to pick up a spaceheater also while i am out , How did you survive UM i would start a fire but i can't stand the smell .
i have another sick kid at home and mayson is still yuckky i am taking him to the doctors tommorow , even though my son is sick i just spun around and caught the cutest picture i had to share
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




have a good day all.


----------



## jeriber

Spongemommie-that's an awesome picture!! Those are my favorite-catching the kiddos getting along.  Hope they get to feeling better soon!


----------



## monymony3471

Just wanted to add my 2 cents: plus 3 more!

Come on Skinnie Minnie's its a new day!

A new day to do your best!

A new day to make great choices!

A new day to make your plans!

A new day to follow your plan!

A new day to feel great about yourself!



Keep on Keepin on!


----------



## harleygirl

happy lunchtime peeps!  I was good - oatmeal & whole wheat toast w/ spray on fake butter for bfast - salad with chicken, for lunch, and i even dipped the dressing instead of dousing the whole salad...

Utah - I didn't have any broccoli (will get some at store tonight) but decided that since I actually like broccoli, it would be better punishment to have to drink an extra glass of water - straight with no crystal light or nothing...so am halfway there on the water today,  and no diet coke - yet!  yay for me!

I forget who was having trouble as I am snealkng to hurry and type this at work but whoever you are its okay to have a bad day...just grab onto the tow rope and climb back on board!!  I did just last night!   

Lookin' at Captn Jack should be  considered exercise in itself as I have the same results, shortness of breath, weak kneed and sweaty...


----------



## harleygirl

what sweet babies you have Spongie!


----------



## harleygirl

eeyore45 said:
			
		

> haley sent you a PM...
> 
> I just dont feel good at all today.
> 
> Did sit ups, 1/3 of the way through my water.  I promise to walk in front of the tv 15 min.  and make healthy eating choices.  Going to pack a lunch now - hard boiled egg sounds like a good choice... and cole slaw - believe in the power of cole slaw...




I hope you feel better soon!!!  maybe the movement will help you, it does make me feel better when I have the blahs!  

Please explain the power of coleslaw?  are you following SB?


----------



## spongemommie05

Thanks for the compliments on my kids 
i am not understanding the Power of Coleslaw Explain Please


----------



## Poohbear77

Hi ladies,

 Sorry that I haven't been on. It was a buzy weekend   Sunday was the Christmas pagent at church, and Saturday we had to finish setting up and had dress rehersal. All 3 of my children were in the pagent even the 2 year old was a lamb. Too cute, but waaay to much work keeping her still!  

 I didn't do too bad this weekend eating wise. I did have a donut with my coffee on church Sunday morning  But other than that it was mostly just veggies.     That seems to be the theme with me lately "veggies" and I have the GAS to prove it, is that TMI  

*Aries and spongemommie*- Awesome cakes! What talent!  

*Spongemommie*- Love, Love, Love the picture of the 2 kiddos. 

*Sandy*- Hope you are feeling tip-top very soon!!

 - To all the newbies. The important thing to remember is to just STICK WITH IT. You will have pitfalls, you will have triumphs, and you will have even more pitfalls. Everyday is a new day. Just stick with it, and stick with us as well. We can do it together!!

Big  to everyone!!


----------



## pixie dust 112

spongemommie05 said:
			
		

> Good morning all!
> How is everyone doing? i am  gonna be bad today(don't try to stop me) it's too sweet to resist,  >>> i am gonna go buy (Pirates of the carribean dead man's chest (ohh Johnny) that is my cheat for this week..
> Aries1980! wow that cake is awesome . you are very talented,,, here is my attempt at cakes, i made my son a spongebob one for his 1st b-day(of course i did )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well it is way to cold downstairs i need to pick up a spaceheater also while i am out , How did you survive UM i would start a fire but i can't stand the smell .
> i have another sick kid at home and mayson is still yuckky i am taking him to the doctors tommorow , even though my son is sick i just spun around and caught the cutest picture i had to share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have a good day all.



Hey SPongie!  We have the same couch!  I cracked up when I saw your picture.  I think sitting on that couch is one of the reasons I'm "plump".

The kids and the cake are adorable!


----------



## spongemommie05

Pixie dust! that is so funny we have great taste


----------



## DisneyObsession

HAPPY DAY ALL!!!     

It is SNOWY here in Buffalo! How is it where you are?!?

I did great yesterday until I went to a Cocktail Party with lots of finger foods! Luckily we didn't stay for the dessert! 

Today I will:
 Drink 64oz of water
 Get Exercise
  Enjoy Life!


----------



## zoegirl

Hey all!

Seeing those cool cakes makes me want to eat one   

Today I have been pretty good. I ate a few more reduced fat chips at lunch than I should have and I ate two ginger snaps (two because that's all there was) but I won't get myself too down about that.

Walked 30 minutes yesterday, and it felt so good to be out of the house, and off baby duty for a while. Am I horrible for saying that? My child is only a month old.
Anyway, just getting out and moving felt good even if it was just for 30 minutes.

Today I will:
drinks lots of water
Eat several servings of fruits/veggies
Get in a nap (hey having a newborn is exhausting!!)
maybe get in a walk if time allows it

talk to you all later!


----------



## Shula8205

Hey Ladies!!  It's snowy here too   !!  Good old Cleveland, and lake effect snow . . . It took me 2 hours to drive to work today (normally just a half an hour ride)   !!!

I've been really good today though . . . Pineapple for breakfast, and my coffee with coffeemate holiday creamer that I just can't give up (only 2 ww points).  Lunch was a salmon lean cuisine, broccoli and carrots w/ fat free ranch dip, and a light string cheese.  Gotta keep chugging away on my water, maybe I'll add a crystal light peach tea on the go to my bottle.

So far this week I went to kickboxing last night  , and I plan on doing aerobics tonight (Caribbean Workout I tivo'd off Fit TV) after I finish Christmas shopping for my DH and my homework, yay the semester's almost over  !!


----------



## dismom9761

Hi everyone!!I am having a rough day here-mostly on the wagon but definitely dragging off the end.Usually when I eat a bad meal like last night it sends me into a major binge and I am having a VERY hard time resisting. Add the stress that today has brought ....not good.So far I have done no damage but am feeling very down.
   I am taking the night off from exercising but just hauled the tree and other stuff down from the attic, so hopefully putting up decorations and a tree with four kids will keep me busy.  

spongemommie,I love the picture.Those kind are so precious.  

Well I have major disagreements over a football game so I will check in later.


----------



## aries1980

UtahMama said:
			
		

> Holy Cow! Aries!!!! THAT's one beautiful cake!!!!! Is it done with fondant? Roly and Zoe are so cute, I could just eat em up!!!!!
> 
> You are talented and amazing!


Thank you so much and Yes oe and olie are don in fondant


----------



## aries1980

Afternoon Ladies thank you all for the comments and hope you are all having a wonderful day.  Im drinking my water and had a salad but now back to the grind of packing will be back later !!


----------



## UtahMama

This is weird but whenever I'm dieting, I love to read cook books and watch Food Network...and look at yummy cakes on this thread. I couldnt physically eat more than 1  or 2 bites, but in my mind I'd eat the whoooooole "thang"!


Spongodacious- I noticed the clicker firmly afixxed to Christian's thumb!!!!! What a MAN!!!!  

THAT is a totally cute cake too! What flavor was the cake part? I have to know....  Ya'all need to see Spongie's SpongeBob bathroom and Mini-van! I get the holiday candy and give her the spongebob case to add to her collection! By the way, I have another one for ya! Meow!  

Have you thought of doing a SB X-mas tree???? How cute would that be?????


----------



## dismom9761

I just wanted to tell everyone that I found a great website to find nutritional info including resteraunts.I was able to calculate everything I ate last night at O'Charleys.I wish I had done it before I ate it all.  www.DietFacts.com


----------



## spongemommie05

Hello 
Well i am sad my husband won't let me get pirates ( but makes me think he may have already got it for me that is just how he is)
UtahM: i am doing a spongebob tree next yr .DH promised me that we could have my spongebob tree upstairs and the one from this year downstairs,( i wish it was next year, maybe i can talk him into this year..  )
But if you could see it, technically it already is. it is full of spongebob ornaments i am just missing a plankton (camden's ornament) so if any one see's one let me know ..well for that matter any spongebob ornaments,  ( i am obsessed ) 
Mayson's cake had French Vanilla (that was the day you had a B-Day party at your inlaws)
Yea Kj had the remote But he was watching GOOD OLE SPONGEBOB so i did not mind 
I had a Bagel for lunch and i am starving but i am not feeling to well exhaustion has set in ..I would rather sleep than eat though so that is a plus..


----------



## UtahMama

We (Note I butt right in???) need a cool anel on top. Like Sandy Cheeks...OR!!! Patrick is a star!!!! THAT's geeenious!   

Ask Mr. Krabs if we can do it THIS year!
I'm PRETTY sure he's "prolly" already bought it for ya! 

Jack will help burn some calories, FOR SURE!!!!


----------



## spongemommie05

I am so frustrated right now ! Mayson is still sick i thought he was getting better but i guess not , i just want to cryyyyyy....


----------



## eeyore45

Spongie and   Mayson, poor thing - I feel for ya!!

i worked 1st grade, slowly losing my voice - I would whisper to one student, and he would then direct the class (simple commands - put the paper in your folder... you have no idea how many times you have to ask first graders to line up please... put this away, take out your books, open to page...)   They are so darn sweet!!

Power of ColeSlaw    "toot toot   Seriously...   ok, maybe not...   give me a sec   *ahem... ok...   stop it...    

anyway.  My problem with food goes way back.  and I HATE veggies.  My mom would literally shove veggies down my throat while grabbing my hair and shaking my body - and dare me to throw up.  I vowed never to eat vegatables when I grew up!  I can eat salad and raw veggies ok.  I've learned to like food she never served, aspargus, artichokes!  So when the teachers hired a nutritionist way back many moons ago, her advice for a 12 week diet program included cole slaw 2 meals a day!!     I just thought cabbage was in the same vein as shudder broccoli!! 

Coctail Party tip (besides dont go, dont eat or drink...   ) ONLY have one thing in your hand at a time.  Meaning do not have a hand full of food (some may use plates!) and the other hand a drink... choose one, finish it, then drink water, even soda water w/  a twist .... it will prolong your evening, and help prevent my problem - gorging on a feast... Myself knows I plan on eating whatever myself wants, but in order to do it, myself must follow the rules!!!  It helps me!!

Love the cake and the sofa, I thought it looked like my sofa actually!! and all I can think of is "black icing and boys!!"  they must love that!! 

I want to do a Wizard of Oz tree!!   I have enough ornaments, shoes, etc... just acquired a set of jingle bells that are the oz characters - so cute!!


----------



## mousehouselover

Hi All! I hope everyone is doing ok.

Spongie~ I'm sorry to hear you're not feeling well and your little guy is still sick. It's so hard to get anything done or feel functional yourself when you have a sick baby. The pic of the boys is adorable! 

Eeyore~ Thanks for explaining the cole slaw thing. I thought the dressing was really high in fat and calories though. I can relate to what your mom did with the veggies. We HAD to eat them every night for dinner and my sister would make herself sick trying to choke them down. I remember feeling so bad for her because she hated them. Now that she's a mom, she doesn't serve very many veggies because she can't eat most of them without getting sick.

Aries~ Cute cakes. I have a friend who makes awesome cakes and I can't wait to see the pix every week. She started as a hobby but now gets several orders each week and has done a wedding cake and a few very detailed birthday cakes.

UM~ Hope you had a good day and you were able to drink all your water.

I was ok again today. I had toast and a hard boiled egg for breakfast and at work I had a 100 cal bag of pretzels and 2 liters of water. I was exhausted and starving by the time I got home and grabbed a cookie off the stack that the kids baked today. I went to sleep and DH brought me a chili from Wendy's. I haven't been ot the treadmill today but did manage 25 mins last night. I supposse I should put the laptop down and get my time in.


----------



## UtahMama

Sandy!!!! Anyone would hate veggies after what your mama did! Ugg! THAT's a power struggle I wouldnt want to be involved in! But I was...

I was once almost that mean to my 17 yr. old when he was 3 or 4. I served him fruit cocktail and told him to eat eat when I saw him playing with it. My anger was boiling when I saw him gagging.... I told him if he threw it up, I'd just serve him MORE.... Well after my worst mama-moment, I did "win" but at a very high price. My son would not eat any fruit or vegetables for years after that! NOW, we joke about it like I'll put fruit cocktail in his christmas stocking or I'll serve it up sometimes...I have profusely appologized over the years, but still!


----------



## UtahMama

mousehouselover said:
			
		

> Hi All! I hope everyone is doing ok.
> 
> Spongie~ I'm sorry to hear you're not feeling well and your little guy is still sick. It's so hard to get anything done or feel functional yourself when you have a sick baby. The pic of the boys is adorable!
> 
> Eeyore~ Thanks for explaining the cole slaw thing. I thought the dressing was really high in fat and calories though. I can relate to what your mom did with the veggies. We HAD to eat them every night for dinner and my sister would make herself sick trying to choke them down. I remember feeling so bad for her because she hated them. Now that she's a mom, she doesn't serve very many veggies because she can't eat most of them without getting sick.
> 
> Aries~ Cute cakes. I have a friend who makes awesome cakes and I can't wait to see the pix every week. She started as a hobby but now gets several orders each week and has done a wedding cake and a few very detailed birthday cakes.
> 
> UM~ Hope you had a good day and you were able to drink all your water.
> 
> I was ok again today. I had toast and a hard boiled egg for breakfast and at work I had a 100 cal bag of pretzels and 2 liters of water. I was exhausted and starving by the time I got home and grabbed a cookie off the stack that the kids baked today. I went to sleep and DH brought me a chili from Wendy's. I haven't been ot the treadmill today but did manage 25 mins last night. I supposse I should put the laptop down and get my time in.


Ugg, I slosh when I walk. I am still working on it. Too much soda in the last couple hours because I 'm very tired. I figure it was either that or eat something. 

I am not wanting to overeat for dinner. I had scrumptous homemade chili for lunch. 

I want an easy button or a magic pill. I am totally needing motivation! Maybe I'll go back in this thread back when I was on top of the world with HOPE! 

UGG!!!!!!


----------



## Tinkabella

I love when you guys list what you are eating.  I need inspiration!!!!  I am kinda sick of the same old stuff day in and day out.

Utm, Chili sound pretty good.  I think I will make some Veg/Bean Chili tomorrow.   What do you eat it with ?  I was thinking maybe some toasted pita triangles, little bit of fat free fake cheddar cheese and a dollop of fat free sour cream !!! Yummy !!

We have been eating alot of fish (which is OK because my kids like fish...)  but it is starting to get pretty old.   

So...please let me know what you're guys are eating and snacking on....besides WATER !

I have started "rewarding" myself with a diet Dr Pepper if I finish my 4 liters of water.  No Dr Pepper until the water is GONE.   (I am buying a lot less soda these day. )

Spongie: I hope Mayson is feeling better soon !    It breaks my heart when one of my kids is sick.  How do you take care of a sick little one when you have 4 others as well ?  Do you ever sleep ?  You are my hero !


----------



## aries1980

UtahMama said:
			
		

> Ugg, I slosh when I walk. I am still working on it. Too much soda in the last couple hours because I 'm very tired. I figure it was either that or eat something.
> 
> I am not wanting to overeat for dinner. I had scrumptous homemade chili for lunch.
> 
> I want an easy button or a magic pill. I am totally needing motivation! Maybe I'll go back in this thread back when I was on top of the world with HOPE!
> 
> UGG!!!!!!




I hear you UM im such in a hole of despair with this moving and being broke and everything else right now.... that i just ate pasta without even measuring it out and i snuck some caramels.  I dont think i went over my calories but still im slipping and need motivation!!


----------



## dismom9761

aries1980 said:
			
		

> I hear you UM im such in a hole of despair with this moving and being broke and everything else right now.... that i just ate pasta without even measuring it out and i snuck some caramels.  I dont think i went over my calories but still im slipping and need motivation!!



I am slipping too...I was already pretty down and then I managed to break my ornament I got in Disney.  Why oh Why do I just want to sit down and eat junk.Why does food seem to make us feel better?I am very unsatisfied this evening....

spongemommie,I am so sorry that Mayson feels bad agan.I hope it doesn't last long.


----------



## dismom9761

I love when you guys list what you are eating. I need inspiration!!!! I am kinda sick of the same old stuff day in and day out.(Originally posted by Tinkabella)

I thought it might help me if I wrote down todays:
  B-low sugar Maple and Brown Sugar oatmeal
  L-turkey and cheese on a bagel
  S-rice crispie treat and fun size Milky Way
  D-two corn tortillas with beans and cheese and a banana
  S-WW ice cream and rice crispie treat 
I actually did not go over my pts(WW),but my DH is cooking muffins and sausage and it smells sooo good.


----------



## monymony3471

Hey ladies!  (that was a beastie boys song, get funky)

I'm stepping up here.  I'm trying to motivate you all.  Don't get down on yourselves.  It's ok to be honest and I commend you all for your efforts, but don't confuse that with allowing yourself to lose control.  

I'm not trying to be mean.  I want to gorge all the time.  

I don't have my other vise anymore to fall back on.  I did quite smoking a few months ago.  For me and my kids, I did it.  But, that was the first step to being healthy.  My next step is the extra weight.

I can't stress enough how mental this thing is.  Find a way to talk  yourself out of it.  Make it a habit to ask a question before you eat.  Am I truely hungry?  Is this the best choice I have to make?  Answer honestly and then react.

I'm 5' 10".  I started at 254.  I am currently 227.  My ideal according to the charts is 180.  If I get there fantastic, if I get close super, but that's where I am headed.

I am sick and tired of hating how I look.  I want to like to go clothes shopping.  I hate it with a passion.  

This is the first thread that I actually stayed with after the first few hellos.  I want to help you and I want to inspire you and I want to see you all have successes.  I want to share mine with  you. 

Right now I just want the next ribbon!

today's journal:

Breakfast:  2 eggs over easy, with 2 pieces of thin ham

Lunch: bed of lettuce with bean salsa and some chicken

Dinner: chicken with sauted veggies in a soy sauce/olive oil marinade with cheese.  I also added some whole wheat pasta.  I know bad for phase 1, but I would have fallen if I didn't.

pm snack and hand full of popcorn

water 12 glasses.

Keep on Keepin' on!


----------



## UtahMama

Low Carb. Snacks:

Nuts, pistachios, almonds, sometimes peanuts

string cheese

the guts out of a burrito  oh yes I DO!

beef jerkey

chocolate Yoplait yogurt 

ham and cheese roll ups

soy chips 

sugar free jello

diet pepsi 

Sobee Lean



I got some low carb bread and made a skinny grilled cheese samich for dinner. I needed to. I feel alot better. NOT grumpy anymore!


WHERE's TWINKIE?????


----------



## UtahMama

*Monica!* I just love you oodles!   
I am loving you more and more! You are such an inspiration! And I love Beastie Boys (Girls!, Brass Monkey!) and "3-11"!!!!!

I just now saw a South Beach for the Holidays Cookbook with pictures...but it's 22.00! I'm going to check at the library first! Whilst at WM, I picked up some Carb friendly frozen meal for when I dont wanna cook...or I need something asap! My refridgerator is freezing my lettuce and veggies!!! Doesn't that just suck?! So I bought a small bag of field greens that would make a couple nice sized salads.



OH! *DISUNC*promised to be returning! He's busy at work and is having issues with his computer. I think he said after the 15th...he did promise! Love him too. 


*Tinkabella*- I usually like my chili in a bread bowl or with corn bread...but I enjoyed it with a sprinkling of cheese. Very hearty and I was stuffed! I like a dallop of sour cream too on it, but I didnt realize I had some in the fridge...duh!

*Sandy*- How YOU doin'? I have never been to a cocktail party! Not ever. Not for a work party or anything. But every family gathering has appetizers and snacks and soda. So your tips will be applied then. I'm usually full before the dinner even starts! Hope tomarrow is a better day for all of us! Moods are contageous even on the DIS, dontcha think?

*Dismom-* Uh-Oh! You broke a Disney Ornament! Sucks! Did you get it at that Downtown Disney Christmas Store? I love that place! Dont be discouraged!!! We'll snap out of it together! We'll have an awesome day tomarrow!

*Aries-*You TOO?!?! Ok, we all need a little something! What can we do to "deal" besides wanting to eat!? If anyone knows, clue me in! I think you are having to move at the most stressfull time of the year! Plus moving is the WORST kind of stress...top it off with being broke!   When you get through THIS, losing weight will be nothin!   You are probably stronger than you think. We're here for ya! 

*MHL*-How are YOU doing? If you've been strong through all our stinkin thinkin, you can hold us all up and drag us back!  


*Anyone else-*I only commented on this current page...sorry! Didnt want anyone to feel left out.THAT would not be very nice!


----------



## dwheatl

Zoe- It's normal to need to get away from the baby for a little while. I used to look forward to a trip to the grocery store. Getting away for a little exercise is great. Really keep up on your water. It makes all the difference in nursing the baby. 
Spongie-Love the picture of the boys. I hated when my kids were sick, but I loved that they were snuggly-cuddly then. Hope you feel better.

I think it was Eeyore who posted the cocktail party tip. great idea. I've got 3 to go to in the next couple of weeks. It would work for me to take just 1 thing at a time, because I start to get really self-conscious thinking about how many times I walk to the food table and wondering if everyone is watching. They probably aren't, but at least it inspires some self-control.

I had planned to go to the gym tonight, but I caught the kindergartner cooties (no, not lice, just a crummy cold). I'm sitting here under my electric throw blankie, feeling achy and lazy, but it also seems to have decreased my appetite. I had Kashi Good Friends and milk and SF cocoa for breakfast (I love Kashi Go Lean Crunch, but talk about gassy!). I had two slices of fat free turkey breast on Oroweat lite bread with mustard and spinach, and a handful of baby carrots for lunch. I had an orange (hurray for Dec. oranges, they are the best) and a cup of decaf SF mocha from General Mills (celebrating the moments of my life!) for snack, and a cup of Campbell's Mexican chicken soup and salad with lite cilantro dressing from Trader Joe's for dinner. 1/2 cup of Safeway lite Moose Tracks ice cream for dessert (I think it's 130 cals for 1/2 cup). 

Everyone, keep going and don't give up. As my WW leader used to say, there are 21 meals in a week. Just because you blow it on 1 or 2 doesn't mean there's no point in going on. Someone was talking about the 600 + lb. lady on Dr. Phil the other day. When I wonder if the daily struggle is worth it, I remember what giving up looks like. I may not be the perfect size I envision, but I am so much better off than if I didn't try at all (or even if I just decided to hang it up until the new year). 

Goodnight all, and have a great Wednesday.


----------



## mousehouselover

I'm doing good. I decided to have dinner tonight. I had chicken noodle soup and added some mixed veggies. It left a bit to be desired though, didn't taste much like veggie soup.... I had a few low fat crackers and the kids asked me to have one of their rasin cookies. I was good about the TM though, .75 mile in less than 15 mins. 

I got to thinking today about one of my eating habits. I claim to hate eating in the car but when I snack, that's where I am. I'll justify the bag of MMs or candy somehow but in reality, I do it to try to make myself feel good. Which totally doesn't work because I look in the mirror and berate myself for the unnecessary junk food. I'm looking for a good pick me up. I crave feeling loved and cared for and I have to do that for myself but still be healthy about it. I tell my clients food does not equal love, but I love myself through food..... The reality is, I can love myself through healthy food and feel good about the choices I make. 

Hang in there everyone, and hang onto each other. There is absolutly nothing you can't handle when you've got friends.

MHL


----------



## spongemommie05

I am sorry if i am making anyone sad . i do have my goals and i am trying to stick with them I just Love that everyone shares things and that we treat each other with respect and encouragement when we slip or fall off the wagon, i think everyday we should post an encouraging comment about the dis memeber who posted before us that way we can continue to give each other encouragement and get to know each other more,, what do you think about that? 
I will start

The Dis memeber above me: will try to make healthy choices while in her car.   MHL

Thanks for all the love and well wishes for me and my mayson  ..


----------



## lexmelinda

*GOOD MORNING!!! *  

*Spongemommie*....._Great idea with the encouraging posts!!!_....Spongie, you encourage us all with your motivation to lose 36 pounds, exercise, diet, and take care of sick children while baking awesome Spongebob birthday cakes. You're the woman! Thanks for helping us encourage each other! Hope Mayson is better today....  

*Zoe*....NEVER feel bad about having some "me" time...especially when it allows you to do something positive...like exercise. 

*Sandy & Danielle*.....Hope you're both feeling better soon!

*WHERE ARE*....Valentine, LBelle, Twinkie, and some others? HANG ON TIGHT, EVERYBODY. We can get through the holidays together!

*YESTERDAY....*

*Calories*.....approx. 1400.....IS ANYONE ELSE STARVING AFTER THEY EXERCISE? 

*Exercise*.....again...2 miles in 30 minutes on the walking track with a 2 lb. weight in each hand. My Slim in 6 book says not to eat for *at least 3 hours* before you exercise so your body with burn stored fat and not just the food on hand. Does that make sense? Has anyone else heard/read this? I'm trying to eat my lean cuisine at 11am before I walk at 2pm....then snack afterward.

*Water*....3.5 of my 4 water bottles...one with single serve green tea.

*HAVE A GREAT DAY!*


----------



## monymony3471

Spongemommie05:  You never made me sad.  You happen to be very encouraging.  With what you have on your plate, and all the things you do for your family, and that you are here making a positive change in your life, it makes me look at my life differently.  I only have 3 kids.  My struggles are different, but you show me that they are doable.  Thank you.



> dwheatl posted: When I wonder if the daily struggle is worth it, I remember what giving up looks like. I may not be the perfect size I envision, but I am so much better off than if I didn't try at all (or even if I just decided to hang it up until the new year).



That quote is going over my tread mill.

UtahMama: You had me at hello.  
My fridge tried to freeze my red romaine yesterday.  I caught it in time.  What's up with that?  It wasn't even near the bottom.  

I don't wanna come off like a meanie.  I just was reading all the posts last night and was really feeling some empathy for those of you who were losing your control.  You almost could see like a domino effect taking place. (Put a bunch of women together and their cycles will all click eventually, know what I mean?)

 I know it happens.  It will happen to me and everyone else.  We are not perfect.  I just hope someone will be there and put me back on track.  Hugs are nice but I need something a little bit more.  I kinda lost some sleep last night just thinking about everyone.  

I hope this day finds everyone with a great attitude, and perserverence to Keep movin' on!

I love the idea to always comment on the person below you.  Aces!

Lexy: we posted at the same time!  So I want to add that you are a great person.  You always take the time to comment on lots of posters.  That makes people feel good.  Thanks.


----------



## Bee

Just checking how the water is... because I am seriously contemplating jumping in today!  
Remember way back there when I when I explained I had back surgery.  Well I realize this might be too much TMI but the thing that bothers me the most is I am having problems taking care of the most basic of things.. Personal Hygiene.. I WANT to lose weight so I feel better about myself and I am able to take care of myself properly.
I am also a little on the depressed side since I havent worked since the end of July and now it is getting close to when I have to rejoin the working world.

I am seriously thinking about becoming an insurance agent.  Taking my test and getting licensed.  Nothing like adding a little stress.  

Anyway, love y'all. I think of you and pray for us all.


----------



## monymony3471

Bee:  Hi.  The water is not very warm today.  Stay dry!  I dipped my little toe in and it sent shivers up my spine.     

I hear what you are saying.  I hear that you are ready.  The mind is so powerful.  If you believe you can do anything.  What ever  you need.  I'm here.


----------



## UtahMama

BEE! You JUST may have picked the VERY best day to jump on board EVER!
We're reversing the FUNK!!!!!

It is a FABULOUS DAY, Skinny Minnies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


IT IS!!!!

The hi-lighted quote from Denise on "What giving up looks like" was my Oprah AH-HAA moment! Stinkin Thinkin is SOOO contageous! BUT! So is the positive opposite ("winkin thinkin?"   lol) 

I got on the scale NAKED today! Instead of in my PJ's and I have lost as of today, even though it's not weigh-day 13 pounds!      I credit it to the massive cleansing power of my broccoli punishment (i do like broccoli, so it's not really punishment!). 

So, Positive Talk today! (except if your baby is pooping buckets...then gripe  )

Monica just tipped the first domino...


----------



## TwinkieMama

Hi everyone!  

Ever been too busy to diet?  I am!  Seems like dieting should take LESS time than just eating but actually it takes a lot more (the prior planning to prevent poor performance... hahah UTMAMA and all the Mind Games we play)

So I am pages and pages behind on this thread but I will  catch up (just not today). I have been good as in not making horrible choices but bad as in not exercising or actually keeping my food journal and being ultra anal about estimating & recording the  exact calorie count of every bite (barbie bites count too!).... also I have not been drinking my water.

However I went to a meeting yesterday and got some compliments... so I know I need to suck it up and suck it in and get back to being a hard core Peep.


Welcome to all the newbies!  We love your bright and shiny fresh attitudes.   Keep on slimmin' to all the vets!  We can't give up now.


*Dwheatl*- I did see your comment about my trip report.  Thanks for reading and letting me know!  I am kind of bummed that the completed trippie board is read only... 

*Spongiemommie*- I have had a sick cranky clingy baby boy this past week too!  It was a viral infection with daily temp spikes up to 104.  Like Mayson, he is feeling better but still not eating well and still very clingy.


*Bee*-Come on in!  Yes the water is freezing cold but once your toes turn blue you don't notice the cold so much  

Ok onto plan B (or H or Q or whatever I am on now): ultra accountability.

Today for breakie I had 2 slices of toast with low-fat cream cheese and jelly- total calories: 200.  I have already had 16 oz of water.

Twinkie's Water Tip: I fill up a 2 qt (64 oz) pitcher with water in the morning and put it in the fridge... woe to the family member who drinks mommy's water!  Then I pour out of that into my ultra huge plastic cup and when my water is gone I am done!  It has markings on the side in 8 oz increments so I usually pour either 8 or 16 oz.  I like have a count down.

Ok!  I have to get something besides DISsing done! Back later.


----------



## aries1980

Morning everyone im trying to drink and pack and bake 3 cakes off for Friday.  Ill get pictures up when I get the chance and i'm hanging in... Thanks everyone!


----------



## UtahMama

On Sarah Lee "De-lightful" bread, toasted, I put an egg on top of it for "Eggs on Toast", our family favorite. That was Breakfast.

For snack, low carb Special K with Lactaid ff milk. STILL made me sick! 

For other snack, because the cereal was gross, a SouthBeach cereal bar in Chocolate. 

Too full to think of lunch. Probably a fancy hoity toity salad. Later.

I'm still in the very bestest mood! 

DH is at a job interview right now. For a better job. I'm nervous!


----------



## jaycns

Okay, I have figured a small way to start...I am going to make changes (small changes but ones I can live with) and build on them every few weeks...for the first bit of time here is what I am going to do...

1. Drink only water, water with lemon or lime or unsweetened iced tea.  

2.  Drink often and drinks lots.

3. Stop snacking late at night.

4. Replace the 2% milk I use to cook with skim milk.  

5. Replace the fridge stock of  regular sour cream, cottage cheese, yogurt, etc with the lowfat versions...if it's not in my fridge I cannot eat it!

6. Eat fast food no more then once a week (seriously...this is a BIG step...I have to ween myself...I cannot go cold turkey  ).

And that is my list for now.

On the exercise     front I am going to start walking again...I like walking and it's not like I can find much of an excuse not to do that.  I am even going to put a treadmill on my Christmas list! 

UTAHMAMA...good luck in dh's job search!  It's always nerve racking when your family is thinking about a job switch...you weigh the pros and cons over and over and over again...it's a good thing that makes ya nuts none the less!   

THANKS EVERYONE for the welcome a few days back...I have been keeping up with reading but didn't want to post again until I had a real set of goals to keep accountable for!

WE CAN DO IT!  You all are inspiring me!


----------



## Shula8205

Tinkabella (and anyone else who's interested):  Here's a few WW friendly snacks I enjoy, most of them are low carb, low fat, low calorie because that's the basic gist of WW.  Enjoy!!
  -  Orville Redenbacher Smart Pop Mini Bag = 1 point per bag, and I usually only eat half in one sitting!
  -  Trader Joe's Fresh Salsa:  0 points!  Really tasty and fresh.  Add it to anything you want - scrambled eggs, baked potatoes, fish, tortilla chips, turkey wraps . . . It's really yummy!
  -  Pretzel sticks: 1 point per serving (usually 16-20 sticks)
  -  Trader Joe's Light String Cheese: 1 point and really good!
  -  Fat Free Pringles: 1 point for 16 chips!

I hope this helps!  I looooove to eat, so snacks are important to me.  Sorry to anyone doing SB, I know these aren't entirely carb free!


----------



## dismom9761

Shula,great snacking tips!I am always loking for more diet friendly ideas because I tend to get in a rut.  Thanks for taking the time to post them.I also like all the 100 calorie packs,especially the Doritos.

Spongemommie,I like the idea of commenting to the previous poster.That way noone feels lost in the shuffle.

My Day is much better today.  The ornament that I broke last night was one I got in MK in October but is not hard to find.My DH saw I was upset last night so maybe he will get me one for Christmas.  
B-bagel with turkey and cheese.I love these bagels(can't remember the name  right now)and are only 1 pt.
S-2 chocolate kisses
L-Lean cuisine

My friend and I have an hour long session with a personal trainer this evening.I am nervous but pretty excited too.We CAN do this!!!!Keep on slimmin.....


----------



## Tinkabella

Shula great snack ideas !!! I am always looking for stuff to nibble on.   I really like those mini bags of microwave popcorn cause it helps me with portion control    .  I usually just can't stop once I start snacking. 

Today was pretty good.

B- plain whole wheat bagel and a cup of coffee (wish I could break the coffee habit),  some cantaloup.

L- 6 large shrimp with cocktail sauce (YUMMY), half a cup of blueberries. Water, water, water....

S- half a pita with hummus, Water, water, water....

D- ??????????


Dismom,  Good luck with the personal trainer tonight !


----------



## UtahMama

Amy- I just ate an orange beef with broccoli (  ) by South Beach (frozen meal) and it was pretty good. I'd LOVE a bagel. I'm afraid I wont stop at just one.

A personal trainer sounds wonderful! I was offered a free one once when I had signed up for a gym membership but for whatever reason did not do it! I have 3 times in my life joined a gym and NOT gone! As if paying for it was enough?!?   I'm THAT pathetic!

Shula- Yummmmm- Pringles! Are the fat free ones good? I really like popcorn but hard not to load on the butter!

Jaycns- DH has NO idea how he did on that job interview. He was there quite a while though. He is currently employed after a several month long break after being laid off (after 22 yrs!). So if he finds a better job, that'll be great. If not, job #1 will never know he's out there looking!  

Twinkie- How are you?   Miss your "face"!

Spongie- bring Camdan and Mayson for haircuts tonight before 6:30, I have a Young Women's meeting. Cant wait!   

Aries- You sound BUSY!!!!! I dont know how you do it!

Bee- We love you girlfriend! Whatever you decide, we're here for ya! Baby steps!


----------



## spongemommie05

Hello all i am in a pretty decent mood took baby mayson to the pediatrician ( don't ya just love her UM)we have the same pediatrician..
she thinks he is Lactose intolaerant! which so does my husband so we are gonna put him on soy milk and see if that helps. and he hasn't lost a whole lot of weight he is still 24 1/2 pds so i am happy about that... my ds 3 decided he was gonna cut his hair instead of waiting for utahmama so we are heading over there tonight . but all in all it has been pretty decent.
 Bee : we are here for ya and love ya tons if it makes ya feel any better i have had a sick baby for about a week and other than getting dressed and going to aerobics on monday , I have not showered  but 2x's the whole time (ooh gross i know and to make things worse i have been in pajamas.Ya know why bother they were just gonna get dirty)
 so today i showered got dressed , did my makeup and put on jewelery just to boost my self esteem a lil (i am wearing my cookie lee pirate   skull and crossbones necklace and thinking of johnny) so just take small steps and together we will do it.. 
Aries: do you have your super cape dry cleaned or just throw it in the washer?


----------



## harleygirl

Sponge you truly are my hero!!!  Babyhood is so hard to survive, esp when the tag team and throw in a virus or sickness or something!  Just think of getting ready as a form of exercise ( I mean sometimes its a owrkout in itself to pick something out, iron it, accessorize it-which i hardly ever do- then actually go somewhere!!!on time!!!)  If I stayed at home I'd never get out of my jammies!!! but alas my creditors wouldn't appreciate that!!!  So don't get down, keep on taking those babysteps and remember that you are a wonderful person and you are very loved just they way you are! just ask mason!  

Okay I din't get to check in last night cause had dinner at MIL.  Served us taco soup, i skipped the sour cream and HEAPed a great big bowl then as I was taking the last bite I heard them say it was Paula Dean's recipe and not WW..uhoh  but FIL cooked and he is dieting so am sure he left out most of the bad stuff or substituted good stuff for it  was REALLY yummy

had a slap in the face today...went to dr found out I am fatter than I thought and shrinking to boot...wt 187(SHHHHH) and ht 5.7 1/2...SO needless to say I am being very good today...still counting my pints and working out 45 min everyday this week, WW allows 35 flex point each week, on top of the normal 24 I get every day...so after Mondays brownie binge I figured up I had consumed like 70 points (in prob 1 hr)...SO decided that I would throw in an extra workout (or2) and add a glass of water to each day in retribution  

todays menu - granola bar on the go this morn
snack - orange & yogurt
lunch - vegetable soup w/ piece toast (light bread)
preworkout snack - Luna lemonzest
late afternoon on the drive home snack - handful wheat thins
Dinner - small portion of spaghetti and great big salad w/ vinegrette

I will prob see a gain this week as body is ahem retaining fluids anyway, but next week should be a whole lot better!!!

Bee- good to hear from you as are Twinkie and aries and mony and daisy and dis(hopefully PT will be nice to look at during workout so as to take your mind off the torture)and Sponge and Utah - garsh what a great group we have!!  hugs to whoever I missed


----------



## Valentine

Hi Gals... Sorry I have been MIA.. but Everyone I know has been sick.. and I have been running all over taking care of them... and now... I got it! UGH!!  And true to form.. where is everyone? Not taking care of me! UGH!!  Oh well.. tis better to give than receive right?  So.. I can't really even focus too much to type... Body aches, headache.. full blown Flu!  
 I just wanted to stop in and let you all know I am here in spirit.. just not body!  Going to lie down again now... I will check in whenever I can...  Keep up the good work for me! 

Kathy


----------



## KatInHat

Valentine -  I'm so sorry that you are sick... take care of yourself.  I hope you feel better soon... KAT


----------



## harleygirl

Valentine - am SO sorry to hear you are sick!!!  I had the Flu at THanksgiving and AlkaSeltzer Flu worked wonders - 

hope you feel better soon


----------



## dismom9761

Harleygirl,way to go on the food choices today!  Remember one day at a time and don't worry so much about what the scale says.
Valentine,I hate that you got sick and I hope and pray it doesn't last too long.
Spongemommie,how is Mayson feeling??I hope better.
UM,I have to ask what is South Beach?Is it where you can't have carbs?Maybe I need to see if the library has the book,though the the trainer says diets are bad and that you should eat six meals a day cosisting of complex carbs,protein and veggies.Limit fruit and dairy. 

Okay the personal trainer session....good and bad.The actual workout was HARD but I liked it alot.All that we worked on was arms and then he talked about nutrition and cardio.The bad was to find out what to do with the rest of the body you have to sign a contract(at least 6 mths) for more sessions which cost at least $100 a month.  Can't do that.BUT the good news is that my best friend can.  What is even better we can do it together on her time which is what she wants.I will contribute as I can.  
  Alright I was trying to list the positives of losing weight or in other words how your life is improved.The first one that came to mind is that my energy level is way up,especially today.


----------



## harleygirl

Evening losers!  Just watched the biggest loser and am truly motivated right now...hungry and want a snack but gonna drink crystal light instead!  

Dis, let us know any tips the trainer gives!!! I have a copy of the  phase I and phase II foods for south beach, I'll bring you a copy


----------



## monymony3471

harleygirl:  crystal light has been my savior too.  Great choice!  

Taking care of my biznez here:

Breakfast: omelet with veggies and cheese

Lunch: salad with chicken, and I did eat that stupid left over hotdog I cooked the kids for lunch.  

pm snack: that free lunar granola bar I got in the mail.  It was free.  I know wet noodle lashes. I'm on it.

Dinner: chicken stir fry.  Lots of garlic and some soy sauce for flavor!

I worked out.  37 minutes. 2.6 miles.  Lots of running. Woo Hoo!


----------



## dwheatl

Great job on the workout Monymony. No exercise for me today as I dragged myself to work, and when I got home, I crawled into bed after dinner.

What is it with free food, anyway? Brownie bites sitting out in the staff room? Snacks my students bring to school? Samples at Costco or Trader Joe's? I always feel like they shouldn't count, but who am I kidding? So my plan this week is to write down EVERYTHING I eat, including the free food. That'll at least make me think if it's worth it.

Food today: B -1/2 c. oatmeal, 1/2 c. 1% milk, 1 TB raisins, Equal, 1 tsp. lite syrup, FF SF cocoa in my decaf
3 SF zinc lozenges (do they have calories? They taste blech, but I hope they knock out this stupid flu)
L - Chicken rotini soup
S-mini bran muffin (free food of which I spoke)
Orange on the drive home, 15 TJ ginger cat cookies (120 cals, not as bad as it looks) when I crawled in the door

D-Lean pocket w/LF spaghetti sauce, salad w/ Bleu cheese vinaigrette,
1/2 c. Safeway lite Moose Tracks ice cream

25 pts. on WW

Everyone keep doing what you can.


----------



## mousehouselover

I like the something nice about the previous poster thing. It's a boost to read something good that someone else says about you. Let's keep boosting each other's egos!

*Monica*~ Great job on the exercise today! I have a hard time running so your my hero of the day.

*harleygirl*~ Good choice with the crystal light. Doesnn't teh energy feel fantastic? I usually feel a bit tired after a workout but I feel so good about myself and feel like I'm almost on top of the world for a while. It's too bad about your dinner last night. Chili sounds yummy but all teh extras sure can sink the best of intentions.

*Dis*~ I'd love to be able to work with a trainer but it's so dang expensive. Good for you that you found a way to be able to use the service without breaking the bank!

*valentine*~ I hope you feel better soon.

*Spongie*~It sounds like you have a plan to helping little Mayson.

*UM*~How are you doing tonight? It soounds like you're feeling better than yesterday. i hope good things come from DH's interview. 

To everyone else~ I hope you're still making good choices and staying on track. 

I did ok again today. Toast and a boled egg for breakfast, no snacks this am. Dh and I has a late lunch/early dinner and that's where I didn't do so well. I had a bowl of cream of potato soup, 4 cheese sticks, a dinner roll and a counrty fried prok chop (thing country fried steak) and mashed potatos and gravy. I turned down dessert and the rice krispie bar from my kiddos though. I didn't drink anything at work and pretty made up for it at lunch and this evening. I was so tired after I ate that I layed down and slept for almost 4 hours! Of course, it was on a full stomach....bad, bad bad girl..... I did get 40 mins in on the TM while watching TV tonight though, so I didn't completely blow it. 

Tommorrow's another day, I will take care of myself.


----------



## UtahMama

MHL- Thank you I am doing all together better today...even before I got the good news from the lit up numbers on my scale (post-pee!) I do like to get on the scale because I am fascinated by the fluctuation! Hopefully friday will still be on the "down" part of the rollercoaster that is my weight!!!!!   I LOVE anything "Country-fried!" With that white gravy on it......yum! It's good you did 40 minutes! I wish I could power the TV or computer with a tread mill! Not really  . 

dismom- you asked about South Beach. Althought the first 2 weeks is very strict it does help with the cravings for bad carbs! It's not a "no" carb diet, it's a "good" carb diet. Nothing "white" like white flour, white pasta, white rice, Idaho potatoes, white sugar...etc. Whole wheats and brown rice and wheat pastas, low carb bread, is the replacement. The focus is on lean protein (Not like Atkins with fatty bacon being totally ok) and veggies for the bulk of the good-carb choices. I do notice a difference in how I feel as compaired to WW. Phase 2 is after the strict 2 week thing and you gradually introduce the wheat pastas, and brown rice etc. It's pretty easy for me.I know it works for me so I prefer it.


Ya, so I bought 6 doughnuts for my kids tomarrow for breakfast. Wasn't THAT a smooth move???   There's only enough for my kids plus the 2 older day care kids! I would NEVER steal doughnuts from my babies! Stop laughing at me!!!


----------



## monymony3471

Stealing doughnuts from your kids would make  you a meannie doughnut stealing monster.  Good choice!  

You only did it to test your willpower.  Which you have muchos of!  You want that next ribbon, you can taste it!  

What does a ribbon taste like?  

Mine would taste like a Saunders hot fudge sundae. UMMMM c-h-o-c-o-l-a-t-e.

Listen up!  Attention Skinnie Minnies.  Today is the day that really counts! You have to do very good today!  

My challenge(s) are:

Do something extra.  Add a minute or two to your exercise routine.  When you are tired the extra count more.  I don't mean dog tired either.  Just push a little more.  Or add another rep in.  

And try to be very strict with cheating.  

Don't forget the after 7 rule.  No eating!  Just drinking.

I so want to hear that everyone has a successful weigh in!

Keep On Keepin' On!

And no tasting any of the daycare kids food!  It's a no no! (That was my hardest one to break.  I seem to prepare food for them all day long)


----------



## lexmelinda

*GOOD MORNING! HAPPY DAY-BEFORE-WEIGH-IN DAY! *  

*UM*.....So easy to follow your post with sumpn nice! Thanks for keeping us all motivated and being the founder and cheerleader here. You inspire me with your ability to take care of children, craft, exercise, and DIS all at the same time...not to mention you are a gifted writer. Thanks for keeping us all going! Proud to know ya!

*Kathy*....sorry bout the flu....yuck! Get some rest and feel better...and look on the bright side...the flu is a definite diet booster!

*EVERYONE*....I'm so proud of all your collective exercising and water drinking! Way to go! 

*YESTERDAY....*

*Calories*....about 1450. My menu every day looks about the same.....
B: Oatmeal with flax seed meal and one cup whole milk for my coffee
L: Healthy Choice frozen meal....only $1/each this week at Kroger.
Snack: Yogurt with 1/2 cup blueberries or bowl of high fiber cereal
Dinner: Small portion of what I'm feeding the gang.
Extras: a couple of hershey kisses or a Dove dark chocolate, a lite beer, or last night it was a cookie at the Christmas party for the little mission group I teach. (I usually have 1 or 2 of the extras...not ALL.)
*
Exercise*....2 miles in 30 minutes on the walking track...with my weights.

*Water*.....Four 16.9 oz bottles. I try to get the *first *one down early...when I get to work. I fool myself by putting the honey/lemon green tea single serve in the *second *one....before lunch. Have the* third* with my lunch and drink the *fourth* after I exercise.

*HAVE A FABULOUS DAY, FRIENDS! *


----------



## Shula8205

Great job ladies!!  I'm amazed by all of you who manage to diet and still feed your families!!  Also, everyone who's taking care of themselves or sick kids, wow!!  What a strong group of women   !!

*Yesterday:* 
B: Fat Free Yoplait Strawberry White Chocolate Yogurt & Coffee w/ Coffeemate Pumpkin Spice
L:  Lemon Chicken Lean Cuisine & 1 c. Dole Peaches
D:  2 Salmon Patties w/ 1 slice Kraft Lowfat Mozzarella & 1 Tbs. Gourmayo Wasabi Horseradish, 3/4 c. Green Giant Garlic Roasted Potatoes, and 1 c. Steamfresh Green Beans.
Snack:  1/2 Mini Bag Orville Redenbacher Smart Pop Butter Popcorn.
Water:  About 64 oz.   , my worst water intake day!

 Great news, I met my goal of kickboxing on Monday & Wednesday and aerobics on Tuesday night!!   

 Bad news, this is going to be the hardest next few days and I need your support!!  At work today we have our President's Holiday Party (lots of yummy hor'duerves) and then I have class right after work until late tonight, so no exercise . . . Tomorrow morning is our office holiday party which is a yummy breakfast, and then after work I'm driving to Columbus to celebrate the holidays with my extended family.  Menu =  Pizza on Friday & Saturday lots of ham, kielbasi, pierogies, and Christmas Cookies!!  Alcohol sure to be consumed . . . Any suggestions or words of wisdom?  I absolutely looooove food and have a really hard time denying myself all those goodies   !!


----------



## honeymo78

Just checking in.  I've been sick the past few days.  I haven't been counting calories but I'm pretty sure I've been under the last few days (even when I wasn't sick).  I saw a very pretty number on the scale this morning so keep your fingers crossed that I see it again tomorrow.  

Keep up the great work everyone


----------



## TwinkieMama

Good morning!!!!

I was pretty good yesterday until I self medicated a bad headache with a bowl of chocolate chips and marshmellows.  

I actually think I need to eat more during the day so I am full at night... much easier to resist cravings when you are not actually hungry too!


Hey *Honeymo*!  Keep checking in!  We love to hear from you. 

*Shula*:  Hmm.... I think my advice (and this could be the worst idea in all the world so take it with a salt shaker)  re all the parties would be to tell yourself "I am taking the day off"... therefore you are not cheating you are on a break (it makes a big difference in my self control).. and that you can have anything you really want and THEN armed with knowledge about actual fat and calorie content ask yourself what do you REALLY want... I find that I don't really want a lot of what I stuff into my mouth... also it is easier for me to take dainty portions when I don't feel deprived... but we all have different mind games that work for us.

*Utahmama*- You crack me up EVERY day girlfriend! I am so glad you don't take candy from babies!   Here is my problem... my daycare girl eats whatever I give her and asks for more... my own kidcakes are picky eaters and get this... QUIT eating when they are full?!?!!!  leaving things like one half of a cheese filled pastry on their plate!  (not to mention I love pb&j... I really do! ) But I have been throwing the yummy leftovers in the trash instead of stuffing them in my own mouth.   Yay me!

*Lexy*- You are an awesome cheerleader and disPeep!  Keep posting, pretty 
please!

*MonymonyMonica*- Good ideas for today. I am totally going to copy them.

*Dwheatlbeatlebaby*-  Good job with the food choices!  It is hard to write down the "free food"!  I keep telling myself "I didn't deny myself (insert something wonderful here) just to waste the calories on (insert free food here)"... It even works sometimes!

*Mousehouselover*-   Hi! I don't think we have "met".... welcome to the thread! I love your screen name.. I just discovered that show due to our recent(ish) upgrade to CABLE TV    I am currently in the brainwashing the children stage for our next Disney trip... Just weeks away! I must be cute in all of our many photos!


----------



## UtahMama

Stepanie! I LOVE pretty numbers! I still have mine...hopefully the ugly one's wont return tomarrow when it counts! That's what happened last week. Felt a little bloated, up the water and retained all of it! That's why this week should be a good one, indeed!

Monica-One of my bad habits I 'm working on is not touching perfectly good leftovers from my kids' plates. It's hard to waste food....  . I've done really good with that. I also serve them smaller portions with promises of "seconds" if they eat what they have first. Seems to help eith the waste factor!

Shula- OH NOOOOO! Possible disaster ahead! No advice, summons your inner Minnie   May the peeps force be with you! WWPD??? 

Melinda- LOVE your added "extras" to your journal! I should add my Barbie Bites. I probably take in a bunch of calories just from zombie eating and tasting stuff at Cosco! 

Harley- I recorded Biggest Loser and cant wait to watch it! That show rocks! I would die to put on a sports bra for all the free world to see and step on the gigantic scale of doom   

Denise- "Taster Ladies" are evil with their semi-frozen mini- eclairs! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




<<<This is what they look like under their popcorn hair!   


GOOD Morning YOU gorgeous Skinny Minnie's! You all are looking Fabulous!


----------



## monymony3471

Being faced with a holiday party.  That's a toughie.  This is what I'd do.

I would go in saying I can have the healthy ones.  The veggies and limited fruit.  Did you know that eating veggies sticks and the process of chewing and crunching is satisfying to the average person and helps with getting through dieting.  I read that somewhere. Helps me to understand why chips are so popular.

Some time through I'd allow myself to have 1 or 2 things that would let me feel like I endulged.  

A lot of will power is needed.  Knowing I have to report what I did would help keep me in line.  

Use the party glasses to drink  your water or crystal lite or diet pop so you look like everyone else.  Keep the cup filled.  

If you want an alcoholic beverage wine is always a good choice and a hard liquor.  Like whiskey, rum mixed with some diet pop. Better choices than beer Remember your' dieting and your resistance will be lesser and if you have too much it can change your way of thinking. I've been known to have a mic ultra occassionally.  So, go for the lite if beer is your preference.  

You can take a glass of wine and mix it with diet 7up, makes it last longer and it turns one glass of wine into 2, kinda like a spritzer.  White Zin is good for that.

If there's dancing, go for it.  Helps burn the cals you'll be adding.

Engage in conversation more.  The more you talk the less time you have to eat.  

Hope you all have fun!


----------



## Bee

Hello Skinny Minnie's,

Since everyone was kind enough to tell me what the water was like yesterday.  I decided to throw my suit on and come in for a swim.  

I know I will have good and bad days.  But, every day that eat less is a step in the right direction.  I will stumble, but luckily I have all you wonderful people to help me get back up again.

Today, I made a resolution:  When I get up in the morning I will take a shower and do my hair and make-up even if I have no where to go.  It will make me feel better and then when I look at myself in the mirror I will see a vivacious (somewhat overweight) but beautiful person looking back.

I called and made an appointment to have my hair done at a salon. So, this afternoon I will be a new person!   

Maybe then I can begin to    myself!!

Love y'all!!!!!


----------



## daisy_77

Hi, ladies!

I had a dental surgery yesterday (was supposed to be today, but I got in earlier) and I was not able to eat much...only some yogurt and some canned peaches.  Today I am on pain killers so I might be able to eat something more solid.  

My goals for today are:
getting all my 64 oz of water in
to get in my fruits and veggies for the day
to do some sort of exercise

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## pixie dust 112

Bee said:
			
		

> Hello Skinny Minnie's,
> 
> Since everyone was kind enough to tell me what the water was like yesterday.  I decided to throw my suit on and come in for a swim.
> 
> I know I will have good and bad days.  But, every day that eat less is a step in the right direction.  I will stumble, but luckily I have all you wonderful people to help me get back up again.
> 
> Today, I made a resolution:  When I get up in the morning I will take a shower and do my hair and make-up even if I have no where to go.  It will make me feel better and then when I look at myself in the mirror I will see a vivacious (somewhat overweight) but beautiful person looking back.
> 
> I called and made an appointment to have my hair done at a salon. So, this afternoon I will be a new person!
> 
> Maybe then I can begin to    myself!!
> 
> Love y'all!!!!!




Bee!!!! I am so excited for you and for us, because you're coming swimming with us!         We ALL have good and bad days!!!  ANd sometimes, with water retention and goodness knows what else, the scale shows us bad days even when we've been good!  ( That's what I'm going through this week!)

But you've taken the first step!  You're here and I am so happy for you! I'm in this for the long haul like you as I also have lots to lose, so we'll do it together!  You go girl!    Don't ya just love getting your hair done.  I love getting my hair washed by someone else, it feels fabulous!  Have fun!


----------



## pixie dust 112

daisy_77 said:
			
		

> Hi, ladies!
> 
> I had a dental surgery yesterday (was supposed to be today, but I got in earlier) and I was not able to eat much...only some yogurt and some canned peaches.  Today I am on pain killers so I might be able to eat something more solid.
> 
> My goals for today are:
> getting all my 64 oz of water in
> to get in my fruits and veggies for the day
> to do some sort of exercise
> 
> Have a great day everyone!




OUCH!  Daisy, I know we're all picking our own weight loss plans, but dental surgery ..... isn't that excessive   !  Now does your smile look like this  Hope you feel better today!


----------



## Bee

pixie dust 112 said:
			
		

> Bee!!!! I am so excited for you and for us, because you're coming swimming with us!         We ALL have good and bad days!!!  ANd sometimes, with water retention and goodness knows what else, the scale shows us bad days even when we've been good!  ( That's what I'm going through this week!)
> 
> But you've taken the first step!  You're here and I am so happy for you! I'm in this for the long haul like you as I also have lots to lose, so we'll do it together!  You go girl!    Don't ya just love getting your hair done.  I love getting my hair washed by someone else, it feels fabulous!  Have fun!



You are so supportive.  As are many of us skinny minnies.  You always have a kind word to say.  I appreciate you!

I have probably at least 165 lbs to lose.. Here we go!!!
Also, I will not be weighing myself til I go to the doctor on 1-8-07.  I dont have a proper scale.. But, I will be able to tell what I am doing as my clothes will start to get lose again.  

So I can go from this    to this   .

What I am looking forward to:
1. Not get winded when I walk.
2. Having more energy.
3. Putting my socks on, pants.. etc (however some of that has to do with me just having back surgery a few months ago)
I can think of more.. but that is a good start!


----------



## pixie dust 112

Bee said:
			
		

> You are so supportive.  As are many of us skinny minnies.  You always have a kind word to say.  I appreciate you!
> 
> I have probably at least 165 lbs to lose.. Here we go!!!
> Also, I will not be weighing myself til I go to the doctor on 1-8-07.  I dont have a proper scale.. But, I will be able to tell what I am doing as my clothes will start to get lose again.
> 
> So I can go from this    to this   .
> 
> What I am looking forward to:
> 1. Not get winded when I walk.
> 2. Having more energy.
> 3. Putting my socks on, pants.. etc (however some of that has to do with me just having back surgery a few months ago)
> I can think of more.. but that is a good start!




I'm looking forward to being able to fit my arm in the space between the washer and dryer, when I drop a sock down there!    and standing on a folding chair to change a light bulb, and not worrying that it may break!  Chair hasn't broken yet, but it's always a risk!


----------



## aries1980

afternoon ladies just checkin between all my stuff!! Weigh in is tomorrow time to get your last workouts in before hitting the scales good luck.... I hope out of all this bad for me there is a silver lining starting with a loss of weight for me!!

just keep on slimming everyone...


----------



## monymony3471

*Bee and Pixie*:  You ladies have great attitudes.  I love the idea of making yourself up.  That's a great way to start your day.  I'm gonna save a salon day as a reward for when I lose the first 20.  

I should follow your advice.  I always felt why should I paint my face for a bunch of munchkins?

Unless I was making myself look like a clown.......

Does anyone have any weird out of the ordinary food adversions when they diet?  Mine change  constantly, but right now I have to have pepper rings on all my salads.  Never did that before?  Can't remember buying them before.  I saw them waving at me at the grocery store Sunday night and I was like YES!!! PEPPER RINGS!  MUST HAVE!  MUST BUY! I even danced a little back to my cart.  Really.

I just want to say I love my support staff.  She came in for a few hours today so I could have some me time.  Yes, you heard me, ME TIME.  I have to pay for it, but it's so worth every red cent.  

So I got my workout in early.  And I got to run to the grocery store for things we already ran out of, you know milk, toilet papper, tissues!  Everyone has the sniffly wifflies.  Very yucky when you run out of tissues.  Bless them all.  The cute boogers.

Ok, it's that crazy rush feeling I get from working out.  Better sign off before I go over board!

Day's half over, you are all doing great!  Half day to go before weigh in!!!!!!

*daisy*:  gotta love the pain killers.  Hope you are feeling funky!

*aries*:  fingers and toes are crossed for a good weigh in.  Glad I already worked out, cause I'd never be able to walk like that on the tread mill.

*UM*: any word from the interview?

*honeymo*:  I've been fighting something too.  Loaded up on Vitamin C.  Hope you are feeling better!

*Shula*:  I love tae bo.  Anything like kick boxing?  I have to be careful.  It's the one exercise that can throw my back out.

*Lexy*:  That's great timing on the miles.  I got in 2.6 miles in 33 minutes.  Then I walked a few to cool down.  Weights?....maybe later.


----------



## dwheatl

Hurray for Monymony for getting in her workout early. The longer you wait in the day, the easier it is to make excuses.
I took a sick day today, something I never do. My goals are to drink lots of water, get out of bed and wash my hair (does that count as exercise?) and not eat out of self-pity. 
So far, my home scales are not showing a loss this week, probably because I haven't been anywhere near as active as usual. I was going to ask if there's an exercise I could do without getting out of bed, but I believe we've had that conversation before, and I don't feel up to    and I don't want to get DH sick.
As a little pick-me-up, I made myself a glittery name thingy. Isn't it purdy? 
Well, as Jamie Lee Curtis says in Freaky Friday, make good choices. I'm off to get squeaky clean (on the outside, anyway).


----------



## DisneyObsession

Boy, you miss one day and there are pages and pages to catch up on!   

So, since I don't have time to catch up, I'll just say "HI"   to everyone!!   

I am doing well and really think I'll be able to post a loss tomorrow! YAY!! (OK, I am one of those people who jump on the scale every morning before my shower. Oh well!) I have been going on SparksPeople.com every day and recording my food. It is a real eye opener on how much fat & carbs I consume. I am daily changing my eating habits.

Spongie...Hope Mayson is feeling better. It seems like this flu is really holding on to him. 

Off to work. Will check in later!

 Happy day!!!


----------



## Bee

Well, I am back!  I am a new person.  i washed that gray right outta my hair..And I have a totally different style.. Also, french manicure.

OMG was it expensive... but, a feel like a new person.

Have a really positive attitude now for my interview tomorrow!


----------



## UtahMama

We havent heard anything from that interview. But that snot important (I meant to say "snot"!...I crack myself UP!  
I ate a South Beach burrito for breakfast and popcorn for lunch (for the fiber effect!) I'm a-scared to eat dinner, though because LAST week my Thursday dinner stuck with me till after weigh in! And since I've bragged at the 12 pound loss, it would be very karma-ish  for me to gain back like 5 pounds! ((knock on wood!))  I wont be pissy at the results because I have totally tried hard this week! I ROCKED this week over all!  

Geez- I wish I could go to the salon or SPA! I LOVE going to the spa! I love getting my hair shampood! That sounds like a great reward for my HARD WORK!!!!


----------



## pixie dust 112

Bee said:
			
		

> Well, I am back!  I am a new person.  i washed that gray right outta my hair..And I have a totally different style.. Also, french manicure.
> 
> OMG was it expensive... but, a feel like a new person.
> 
> Have a really positive attitude now for my interview tomorrow!


----------



## dismom9761

I did a quick peek before I leave to work out-good vibes,ya know.  

UM,You crack me up too!  I am glad yoy ROCKED this week and i have to say I believe I have too.  Harleygirl said she is going to give me some info on South Beach so I may need some tips soon.

I will check in later...WWPD!!


----------



## spongemommie05

Goooooodddd Afternoon,
Just got back from a very strenuous workout (taking 5 kids to the dentist )haha.
it sounds like everyone is doing great i have not read threw all the post yet but i will,,,
Weigh in day tommorrow are you ready i am no matter what my weight is because i know i have tried.... and that is all that counts.  

Way to go Bee ! keep up that positive attitude and you will go far.
 my kids are all whinny so i am gonna go till a lil later ... gonna go


----------



## dwheatl

Bee, I just read your trip report. It sounds like you had a good time, despite the challenges

DD came home from school crying, said a teacher was mean to her. She wanted Subway for lunch, so I gave her money to go pick up lunch for both of us (since the cat refused to make my lunch). I had the roast beef with all the veggies. I misread the website and thought the sandwich was 4 pts, but it was really 5. It's ok because I'd only had a SB bar before that, so no harm done.


----------



## aries1980

Good evening ladies just came in to say only hours before weigh in... exercise exercise, drink your water now!!!!   

Good Luck and will be back in tomorrow!


----------



## mousehouselover

Hi all; it sounds like everyone is doing so well. I hope we all see pretty numbers on our scales tomorrow. My co-workers always laugh when I get on the scale and comment on how the 'fat gods' have treated me during the week. 

*dwheatl*~ Great job on checking the points before you sent DD out for lunch. When you're not feeling so great it's so easy to eat whatever sounds good and you chose to make a healthy choice. I had to LOL at your use of   I have it in my siggie, mainly because I'm excited but I know DH is hoping for that actvity rather frequently while we're away from the kids.

*bee*~ Welcome aboard. There's nothing like a new hairdo to make you feel sexy and wonderful. I hope it keeps you going through these first few days when it's easy to give up because it seems so hard.

*spongie*~Sorry to hear the kiddos are whiny today. It really seems like you're having a hard time catching a break. Hang in there, they'll all feel better soon! 

*dis*~ I hope you had a good workout. 

*UM*~ I know what you mean about the dinner sticking with you. It seems that I can talke one bite and gain 3 lb.... ou have made  fantastic effort this week, regardless of what the scale says. 

*DO*~ It sure is eye opening when you see all the calories and fat and carbs broken down like that. Small changes are the easiest. It feels so restricting to make a bunch of changes all at once and then get down on yourself for not following them exactly. 

*monymony*~ It's fantastic to take some time to yourself. And it feels even better when you do something good for you while you're doing it. I totally feel you about running out of things. I get called at work from time to time because we're out of something and I need to pick it up on the way home. 

*pixy*~ LOL about the space between the washer and dryer. Mine was always behind the dryer. I couldn't get back there to save my own skin.... have you tried turning the broom upside down and using the handle to pull the stuff out far enough so you can reach it? That's waht I had to do but it kinda felt like fishing in the dark because I couldn't see over the dang machine. 

I've been very good today! I had my usual toast and boiled egg for breakfast. I drank 2 liters of water before our staff meeting today so I met my goal. Lunch was a bit on the large side; 1/2 c fat free cottage cheese, 2 roma tomatoes and a WW sweet and sour chicken. I did splurge on a cup of coffee but not until after all my water. Dinner was a taco salad, beans and rice. It's about 7:30 and I'm feeling content. I'll get on the TM later, probably during ER. I'm going to try for 40 mins again. 

I don't think the scale is going to give me a pretty number tomorrow. I hopped on today and it said I gained about half a pound..... I'm about ready for PMS so maybe my body is just retaining..... yuck. 

Have a great night everyone!!
MHL


----------



## Bee

mousehouse- you are so good at encouraging everybody.  

aries- nice support.  

um- you are so funny!  Also, I will gladly take the reward for your hard work anytime!  

daisy- hope you are feeling better!  

pixie- you are a huge sweetheart!  

mony- nope no food aversions here!  Keep up the good work.  

Disney- keep up with us!!  

dismom-    keep on keepin on!   

Spongie- you are doing so good!  

dwheatl- thank you for reading my report!  We had a wonderful time!  I am a totally different person at Disney!  I love ME there!!!  We dont have that bar anymore, thank the great Lord!   

Everyone else- if I overlooked you it wasnt intentional!


----------



## monymony3471

Taking care of business everyday, taking care of business:

(clap along)

Breakfast:  scrambled eggs, with veggies

am snack: a handfull of almonds.  MMMMMM I imagined they were covered in chocolate.

Lunch: salad with chicken and PEPPER RINGS!

pm snack: cheese stick and pickles

Dinner: I made the best HM brocolli and cheese soup!  Very yummy! Lots of veggies.  

I did have another handful of almonds.  I'm just craving things.  Weird.

drank 12 glasses of water.  Peed like a race horse today.
I have the thirst back.  Real thirst.

Did mention before I got the treadmill in earlier today.  

We got snow.  I'd guess 4 inches.  It was very cold today.  Too cold to take the kids outside.  With windchill it was 17 this morning.  Brrrrrrr.  That's a 68 degree difference from last week in Disney.  The down comforter came out.  Double blankets for the kids. Manachevits.  It's cold.


----------



## mousehouselover

I got in my TM time!! And I didn't snack at all tonight! I'm really hoping I get a reasonable number in the morning. I'll post it after work.


----------



## UtahMama

I suddenly want pepper rings for some reason....


Good luck to us all tomarrow.   

Weigh nekkid. Hold your breath and stand on one foot. Stick out your tongue to the right like your thinking really hard....and get PRETTY numbers!!!!!!

May you have a nice big healthy #2 ("big potty") before then   did I just wish that out loud?  ((you KNOW what I mean))


GOOD LUCK!!! DONT FORGET TO REPORT the good, bad, and the ugly!


----------



## monymony3471

UtahMama said:
			
		

> I suddenly want pepper rings for some reason....



Sorry,   but thanks for the laugh.  That was a good belly laugh.  I like those.

Ok, I'll be first.  Early bird over here.  Been up for an hour already.  Ahem.

My new total today is 10!       

 I feel the difference, I see the difference, and I like the difference.

I'm off to tast my new ribbon!


----------



## pixie dust 112

Morning!  I stayed exactly the same this week...no loss...but no gain either, so I guess it could have been worse!


----------



## monymony3471

*Pixie*:  I had that the second week on the diet.  Which is unusual for SB, but anyways, what I believe is things start to rearrange, and once they are sitchitated (is that the word Utahmama?) the pounds just start coming off.  Don't be discouraged.  It's easy to say, but keep on keepin on.  You didn't gain any weight this week and that is a major challenge too.

I just wanted to share this.  Years back my mom had a lady friend.  She joined a womens group and they went dancing.  The friend after a few months of just dancing lost 25 really noticable pounds.  From just dancing.  Who knew?

And, I've seen men give up pop, or soda for those of you an hour or more away from hear, and totally lose their gut.

So get active everyone.  Clean your house and boogie at the same time. Turn up the volume and let it take you away!


----------



## Kay1

My son needed to weigh himself for a science project and "fixed" my digital scale for me.  

Going by the Publix scale, I lost 1 1/2 pounds this week but I was dressed differently both times I weighed. 

I told my son, no more scale fixing, so I'll have a more accurate number next week.


----------



## dismom9761

I lost 1 1/2 lbs.  I would like to lose it faster but I know I will have an easier time keeping it off if I do it the right way.In the past when I have dieted I have lost 5-6 lbs a week but then it comes right back.

monymony,CONGRATS on the ribbon!It helps when you start to see the difference in your body.  

kay1,glad you saw a loss!

Pixie,don't give up and I am sure you will see a loss next week.

I will be checking in later to see how the rest of us LOSERS are doing.  I guess I should go help my DH get the kids out the door to school-their are six this morning.  Good luck everyone!!


----------



## harleygirl

Just a quick checkin - running out the door to work...

YAY posting a no changer!!!  Which is cool cause I was up when i cheated and weighed Wed pm after going to the Dr.

went to see Bob Seger last night and had a blast!!  Great show!!!

I'll havfta ketchup later on the posts and see how ya'll did this week!  Good luck on the weigh in!


----------



## lexmelinda

*GOOD MORNING, LOSERS!!!*   

*WAY TO GO, EVERYONE!!!*      

*Bee*.....I'm so happy you're in!!!!!! I takes a lot of courage to face a big challenge but honestly, if you can quit smoking, this should be a piece of low-fat, sugar free cake.   

*NO LOSS TODAY FOR ME*...oh, well. Since I'm only 1 lb. from my goal weight, my calories are in maintenance range now so hoping all the walking will show some results soon.

*HAVE A GREAT WEIGH IN DAY, EVERYBODY!!!*


----------



## UtahMama

I have lost 10 pounds since we started! It was 12 but I'll take the official 10 as of today...stupid fluxuations! 

     

I dont really notice the feel of my clothes as much as I like ...which means I had more to go than I thought. I feel really great!!!!!!!

I do believe I'll be having a NEW RIBBON today!!!!!


----------



## monymony3471

UtahMama said:
			
		

> I have lost 10 pounds since we started! It was 12 but I'll take the official 10 as of today...stupid fluxuations!
> 
> 
> 
> I dont really notice the feel of my clothes as much as I like ...which means I had more to go than I thought. I feel really great!!!!!!!
> 
> I do believe I'll be having a NEW RIBBON today!!!!!



 Way to go!


----------



## Tinkabella

Good Morning Skinny Minnies,  
Well...I am down 1 pound this week which brings my total to 3   (11 more to go).

I have a super huge day of cleaning today (we had a bunch of drywall put up and the dust is EVERYWHERE !) I hate dusting so I will but on some music and dance the pounds away while I clean.  

Congratulations to all the "losers" !!!!


----------



## honeymo78

Woohoo!!! 2.5lbs gone this week (well 1 is the leftover from last week).  I am so excited!  I wasn't expecting such a nice result since I didn't get any exercise in.  I guess feeling sick cancelled that out.  I think new ribbon might be in my future this month.  

Its super cold now so walking will be a challenge but I know if I really put my mind to it, I can get it done.


----------



## UtahMama

pixie dust 112 said:
			
		

> Morning!  I stayed exactly the same this week...no loss...but no gain either, so I guess it could have been worse!


Pixie! You only have one more pound for your 10 pound ribbon!
THIS is gonna be YOUR week!!!


----------



## UtahMama

dismom9761 said:
			
		

> I lost 1 1/2 lbs.  I would like to lose it faster but I know I will have an easier time keeping it off if I do it the right way.In the past when I have dieted I have lost 5-6 lbs a week but then it comes right back.
> 
> monymony,CONGRATS on the ribbon!It helps when you start to see the difference in your body.
> 
> kay1,glad you saw a loss!
> 
> Pixie,don't give up and I am sure you will see a loss next week.
> 
> I will be checking in later to see how the rest of us LOSERS are doing.  I guess I should go help my DH get the kids out the door to school-their are six this morning.  Good luck everyone!!


According to my detailed notes (scratch paper with tons of names and numbers crowded alllll over it) YOU have lost 10 pounds too!!!! 

Get you a purdy ribbon!!!!!   YAY!!!!!


----------



## UtahMama

Kay1 said:
			
		

> My son needed to weigh himself for a science project and "fixed" my digital scale for me.
> 
> Going by the Publix scale, I lost 1 1/2 pounds this week but I was dressed differently both times I weighed.
> 
> I told my son, no more scale fixing, so I'll have a more accurate number next week.


Congratulations on your 5 pound ribbon!!!!! Too bad you couldnt get nekkie in PUBLIX!


----------



## jeriber

Good Morning everyone   One pound for me this week-at this rate it'll only take 30 weeks to hit my goal!

Congratulations to all the losers and the non-gainers.  Stick with it if you're starting slow-good things will happen


----------



## daisy_77

Hi, ladies!

I am down 5 pounds this week.  Most of that has to do with the fact that I cannot eat anything because of my root canal.  I am hoping that when I start eating on plan again I don't gain it all back.

It looks like everyone is doing awesome!!  
Have a great day everyone!


----------



## TwinkieMama

Well put me in the "non-gainer" category...
lbs lost this week* zero*  total to date  *five*

I have lost 2 inches from my waist so    let the banana dance.

Hey Daisy! I don't think we have met.... 

Bee- Glad you are here in the cold water!  The more the merrier and we just have to keep moving to prevent hypothermia.


Well, I have not been with the program. Lots of cheating in the evening. Lots of excuses that I will not bore you with but I need to do something new.... I am tempted to give up.  What worked for me was reading this thread like 7 times a day... but I just haven't had time to even check in every day.  So I am thinking of rearranging my priorities.. what if I went back to lots of water and lots of exercise and didn't worry so much about the food?  I am good all day and then I just lose control at 10 pm (I KNOW!!!!) and have a little binge...

any suggestions Peeps?


----------



## DisneyObsession

jeriber said:
			
		

> Good Morning everyone   One pound for me this week-at this rate it'll only take 30 weeks to hit my goal!
> 
> Congratulations to all the losers and the non-gainers.  Stick with it if you're starting slow-good things will happen



I hear ya Jeriber! I lost 1 lb this week and was thinking the same thing!   Next week we'll both get off at least 2! Whatya think?!?

I figure 1 lb loss is better than gaining!


----------



## DisneyObsession

How can I get a ribbon to say I am in this group?!? 
I'd love to add it to my signature.

Thanks!


----------



## UtahMama

Our techie, HaleyB, is MIA. 
I know it's SOMEWHERE on this thread the detailed instructions on ribbon putting in. It's near the front. Sorry, I cant help you. I'm lucky I can quote anybody or edit my posts. I'm thrilled to have a subscription list of my hot threads...that's the extent of my savvy. 

Hey! PM HaleyB and nag her to come back! She wont mind, really!


----------



## UtahMama

Wanted Dead or Alive: 

Weekly weigh-in Numbers for...

MouseHouseLovieDovie
Disneyland Mama
LBellebaby
Eeyoresweetiepants
HaleyBwhofellinawellandcantgetout
Valentinecutiepatootie
KatinHatandthatisthat
Poohbear77fabulousness
Shulasweetie
dweatlbaby
Faithipoo
Alaskapants
Crazy4Disney
Bonitatinegorgeousness
Spongeworthy
AriesStressedMama
DISUNCthehunk
BEE-u-ti-ful
Nsalwhereartthou?

I'll DIE if I forgot anyone "active"!!! Forgive me ahead of time. I'd NEVER hurt anyone's feelings by leaving them Out!!!!!! Never!


----------



## Kay1

UtahMama said:
			
		

> I have lost 10 pounds since we started! It was 12 but I'll take the official 10 as of today...stupid fluxuations!
> 
> 
> 
> I dont really notice the feel of my clothes as much as I like ...which means I had more to go than I thought. I feel really great!!!!!!!
> 
> I do believe I'll be having a NEW RIBBON today!!!!!



Nice ribbon! Congrats to everyone who lost, stayed the same, or just made the best choices possible. It's not easy this time of year.


----------



## jeriber

DisneyObsession said:
			
		

> I hear ya Jeriber! I lost 1 lb this week and was thinking the same thing!   Next week we'll both get off at least 2! Whatya think?!?
> 
> I figure 1 lb loss is better than gaining!




2 lbs is a good goal for next week.  I just got on the sparkspeople website and now should be able to better track my eating and activity.


----------



## harleygirl

DisneyObsession said:
			
		

> How can I get a ribbon to say I am in this group?!?
> I'd love to add it to my signature.
> 
> Thanks!




I think I saw under the original WISH postings that you could sign on to be a WISH member and get ribbons that way...

My goal has changed from 35 lbs to 5 pounds...am having trouble even doing that - oh well at least am starting fresh right?


----------



## monymony3471

If you want the minni in your siggy do this.  

Right click on it or any image that you like for that matter and left click properties.

You'll see an address (URL) write that down or copy it.  starting with the http

Then go to User CP, that's always near the top left side of any page you view on the dis.  Left click on it.  Left click edit signature.  type what you  wrote down or paste it in the box.  Left click save changes and it should be there.

If you need any more assistance just ask.  I can figure out most things.


----------



## spongemommie05

Good morning all  
Congratulations to everyone who lost and everyone who tried  
I had to check my scale a couple of times and then went to the gym and weighed myself there also. i am in shock at my weight loss! Drum roll please...  
I have lost 6 pds this week putting me at a grand total from when i started this thread,(15 pds so far .) well more than that since oct.  i haven't changed what i eat, as much as just smaller portions, and i have been working out alot ,this week i went to the gym 4 x's and hit aerobics monday. i guess in my mind i really do not want back surgery   I can also feel it in my clothes my pants are looser (i now have to wear a belt ) and where i had baby pooch i can't really see it i see my ****s (lol) i am so excited and proud of myself i find that one week i do awesome but then the next i flucuate .   i did not go to aerobics today because i worked out last night( UM did you go? How was it?) well i am gonna go gotta get daughter from school . love to ya all    
UM : we will be over a lil later for the shaggy boys haircuts


----------



## harleygirl

TwinkieMama said:
			
		

> Well put me in the "non-gainer" category...
> lbs lost this week* zero*  total to date  *five*
> 
> Well, I have not been with the program. Lots of cheating in the evening. Lots of excuses that I will not bore you with but I need to do something new.... I am tempted to give up.  What worked for me was reading this thread like 7 times a day... but I just haven't had time to even check in every day.  So I am thinking of rearranging my priorities.. what if I went back to lots of water and lots of exercise and didn't worry so much about the food?  I am good all day and then I just lose control at 10 pm (I KNOW!!!!) and have a little binge...
> 
> any suggestions Peeps?




I am having the same struggle...lots of binging...thinking of "why I binge" has helped, and I think that for me I binge when I have been in control all day and then come home and Life is chaos around the house, and then my will snaps, and I go  kerfunkel and say THWI and I go eat whatever I can get my grubby hands on...emotional eating - I used to smoke for the same reasons and when chaos would hit I'd smoke...have substitued eating for smoking, now what do I sub for eating? Exercising? yeah I can see me when DS's and DH come in hungry and asking for this and for that and I say - "timeout whilst I go do jumping jacks" or maybe I should just get me a punching bag in the kitchen!   

anyhoo - maybe just changing what I binge on for the time being will help, like maybe binge on coolwhip or FF/SF jello or grapes or something like that.  Usually I want either Salt or Sweet when I binge too...hmmm   have some more pondering to do...thinking "out loud" helps - thanks for listnin

GOOD JOB LOSERS!!!  I'll do my part next week I promise!!


----------



## Bee

I am going to wait to get weighed on jan 8th.  I have a dr appt that day and they will weigh me properly.

Love y'all!

B


----------



## TwinkieMama

Bee- I understand the need for it to be proper but we want you to have credit for all the pounds you lose between now and then!!!   I know my scale is wrong and I have tried to calibrate it correctly but I figure as long as I am looking for the change in the number instead of the number I am ok.

Good thinking outloud Harleygirl!  I feel like such a loser (and not in the good way!) because I keep failing... maybe I need to give my self permission to snack on good things... I still think I need to eat more during the day too.. I ate 300 cals for breakfast instead of my normal 150.   I read somewhere: breakfast like a king, lunch like a queen, dinner like a pauper.  

I am feeding the kids pizza and I didn't even lick my fingers!


----------



## jeriber

spongemommie05 said:
			
		

> Good morning all
> Congratulations to everyone who lost and everyone who tried
> I had to check my scale a couple of times and then went to the gym and weighed myself there also. i am in shock at my weight loss! Drum roll please...
> I have lost 6 pds this week putting me at a grand total from when i started this thread,(15 pds so far .) well more than that since oct.  i haven't changed what i eat, as much as just smaller portions, and i have been working out alot ,this week i went to the gym 4 x's and hit aerobics monday. i guess in my mind i really do not want back surgery   I can also feel it in my clothes my pants are looser (i now have to wear a belt ) and where i had baby pooch i can't really see it i see my ****s (lol) i am so excited and proud of myself i find that one week i do awesome but then the next i flucuate .   i did not go to aerobics today because i worked out last night( UM did you go? How was it?) well i am gonna go gotta get daughter from school . love to ya all
> UM : we will be over a lil later for the shaggy boys haircuts



CONGRATULATIONS Spongemommie      That's awesome!!


----------



## dwheatl

Hi peeps! Good news and bad news. The good news is *I'm down 2 lbs*. this week, for a grand total of 3 lbs. The bad news is, I got up to get ready for work and the room started spinning. DH had to help me back in bed. I think it might have been the Nyquil I took last night, or maybe it's my ears (stupid congestion). Anyway, congrats to all the losers and non-gainers. 
     If there are any gainers this week who didn't feel like posting it, hang in there. We wouldn't judge you, you know. We've all been there. If you're doing right and the weight just didn't come off this week, then know that it will next week. And if you've been "slippin' into darkness"  , there's no time like the present to start treating your body right. (Why is there a dancing guy here? Well, for you youngsters, "Slippin' into darkness" was a great song from the 70's).
     Harleygirl, before you reach for something to eat when you are frustrated, be sure to let your family know they are bugging. I had to let DH know that I was eating in response to his behavior. I told him it wasn't his fault that I ate, because that was my choice, but I was feeling really upset with him, and it was hard for me to have self-control when I was that upset. 
     Have a good, healthy week everybody. Be good to yourselves.


----------



## Shula8205

Hi everyone!!  The hectic week got even crazier . . . if that's possible   !!  I didn't have time to catch up and read since yesterday, but I wanted to weigh in quick . . .

2.4 lbs lost for the week = grand total of 3.8 lbs.

Monymony:  Kickboxing is just like tae bo (i love my billy boot camp!), but we actually get to punch and kick a punching which makes it funner!!  (I know, funner isn't a word, but it's my word so I'm sticking with it!)

Off to keep myself sane this weekend somehow, I'll check in again Monday after my aunt's funeral.  Good luck everyone and have a great weekend!!!!


----------



## mousehouselover

No change for me this week........ Over 2 hours on the TM and really trying not to eat more than I should and I haven't lost at all. This is usually why I've been giving up lately. 

I did drink all my water everyday this week, and I have been faithful about getting on the TM.

Feeling really bummed... and I had a little coconut bon bon to soothe my hurt feelings.  

Breakfast was 2 slices of toast and a boilled egg. I had 2 liters of water already. I haven't had any lunch and will prob just have dinner.


----------



## UtahMama

OH MY GOSH! MouseHouseLover!!!! I forgot you on my "list" on the previous page!!! FORGIVE me pretty please. I felt like I was forgetting someone obvious, YOU, so I SUCK! I STILL feel like I'm forgetting someone else obvious. DONT have hurt feelings because of me. I always DO that and I'm well meaning but I always forget someone! Like in my TR I'd comment to all but 1 and hurt someone's feelings. GEEZ! So, I do try. 

Sounds like you did everything right! That one week I gained 3 pounds, I did nothing different, really, so it's probably just a fluke. For punishment for forgetting you, I'm eating FUDGE! (not really, cant take the sugar...so I'll drink PLAIN water   which I hate!)

I do love you and it was a total accident!


----------



## nsalz

UtahMama said:
			
		

> Wanted Dead or Alive:
> 
> Weekly weigh-in Numbers for...
> 
> MouseHouseLovieDovie
> Disneyland Mama
> LBellebaby
> Eeyoresweetiepants
> HaleyBwhofellinawellandcantgetout
> Valentinecutiepatootie
> KatinHatandthatisthat
> Poohbear77fabulousness
> Shulasweetie
> dweatlbaby
> Faithipoo
> Alaskapants
> Crazy4Disney
> Bonitatinegorgeousness
> Spongeworthy
> AriesStressedMama
> DISUNCthehunk
> BEE-u-ti-ful
> Nsalwhereartthou?
> 
> I'll DIE if I forgot anyone "active"!!! Forgive me ahead of time. I'd NEVER hurt anyone's feelings by leaving them Out!!!!!! Never!


Hi UT...If you been on the green club you may have seen my woes lately.  I have not been good....trying not to bring my troubles to this absolutley positive group.  

Short story....my husband has had to have a few surgeries on his eye latley.  He can't do anything but sit up and stay still, so everything is falling on me.  Not complaining....he is the absolute best.  I appreciate all he does for me now like I never have before.  I just am tired and stressed out lately and have not followed a healthy eating program.

I will end on this positive note though, we are definately getting an eliptical trainer(sp?) so I can roll out of bed and get right on it in the morning.  So when I am ready to come back, I will let you know.  The plan is to have my eliptcal trainer before Christmas.


----------



## dwheatl

It sounds like everyone could use a laugh right now, so check out this thread on holiday eating tips : http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=15900023&posted=1#post15900023
By the way, don't follow ANY of these (except skipping the fruitcake. I love fruitcake, but I know it's packed with calories).


----------



## nsalz

dwheatl said:
			
		

> It sounds like everyone could use a laugh right now, so check out this thread on holiday eating tips : http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=15900023&posted=1#post15900023
> By the way, don't follow ANY of these (except skipping the fruitcake. I love fruitcake, but I know it's packed with calories).


  printing that one out.  Thanks!


----------



## harleygirl

nsalz said:
			
		

> Hi UT...If you been on the green club you may have seen my woes lately.  I have not been good....trying not to bring my troubles to this absolutley positive group.
> 
> Short story....my husband has had to have a few surgeries on his eye latley.  He can't do anything but sit up and stay still, so everything is falling on me.  Not complaining....he is the absolute best.  I appreciate all he does for me now like I never have before.  I just am tired and stressed out lately and have not followed a healthy eating program.
> 
> I will end on this positive note though, we are definately getting an eliptical trainer(sp?) so I can roll out of bed and get right on it in the morning.  So when I am ready to come back, I will let you know.  The plan is to have my eliptcal trainer before Christmas.



Nsalzbaby don't leave us!!!  we need ya!  let us help you thru this time with prayers and positive words...hope DH gets well soon!
You will really like your elliptical!! have ben doing it at the gym - tip, after a few minutes your feet/toes may go numb, has to do with constant pressure...pause your workout and step off and stretch out some..you will be able to stay "running" a lot longer!

keep trying!  maybe try some vitamins to keep your strength up


----------



## UtahMama

Funny Denise!!!

I just ate a Chicken Pasta Caesar salad from Fazzoli's...Yummmmm! It's gonna be 2 more meals! about 700 calories each meal.

I just went Christmas shopping at Walmart with Spongiemama! Norah was a pissy-missy. What IS it about Walmart that turns her normal great ((cough)) disposition into a gimmie-monster??

I cut all 5 of the sponge-kids hair. Baby Mayson was starting to be a little "pretty" with his long curls...he's a BIG boy tonight! Her Camden had cut his own hair right in front almost to the scalp...fun to blend. He's gonna have to be spikey and gelled for a while   . The spongie-girl has BUM length hair! SOOOO beautiful!!!   Like Rapunzel! We watched the Viking Veggie Tales movie...and sung the songs in Walmart for an hour! My kids got spin toothbrushes!


----------



## mousehouselover

I went to Walmart after dinner too. I feel better after a bit of retail therapy. It's a good thing it's Christmas time. I got a CD for each of my girls and one for DH, DS got a pair of pants, DDs got a few other clothing gifts. I found a 101 Dalmations scrub top on clearance for $3, it's the halloween one but I passed it up in Oct when it was full price and thought it was fate that I found a size that fits me on sale. I also got a little spaghetti strap tank from PotC to wear when I'm on the TM. I also found an Eeyore messenger bag to take with me on vacation next month!! (Eeyore's our favorite...)

UM~ Don't worry about forgetting me on your list. I am so not upset about it. there's so many people here, somedays i have a hard time keeping everyone straight, so I understand if you miss someone every now and then. Oh, oh, oh.... to make up for the bad stuff I had a dinner  I ate all of DH's broccolli. I even ate it first. 

Dh's birthday is on Tues but we went out with my sister tonight. I spent too much and ate too much but I had a good time. I ate fried food, I had dipping sauces and I had some dessert. I had broccolli and cucumbers though so that makes it better. (Of course, I'm kidding)

We're headed off to see a gingerbread house display tomorrow. I don't get to see the ones in the world this year and prob not next year either so I'll have to be content with the local ones at the living history center. 

Hope every one has a good weekend!


----------



## lexmelinda

*HAPPY SATURDAY SHOUT OUT!!!*  

*Congratulations to last week's losers!!!*    

Sounds like some of us....me included....are at a stand still. Plateau. Rough spot. Don't give up!! Keep up your healthy habits and you will see a pay off.

*BEE*....Get a starting point....even if it's not an "official" weight. My scales are _WRONG _and I know it. But I have owned them for 20 years and I know what _I_ like to weigh on _my_ scales so that what I'm shooting for and it's nice to see a change...sometimes even if you don't _feel _a change...you will be shocked when you look down. We love ya. Glad you're in.   

*Harley*.....RE: frustration....I agree with Danielle...tell the fam when you're frustrated and then go work it off. (do you have a treadmill...can't remember) I have a friend in my neighborhood who goes to Jazzercize whenever she's frustrated with her husband. She's a size 2 and has the body of a very fit 15 year old...if that tells you something about how frustrated she is. 

*Danielle*.....hope you feel better soon!   

*Sandy*......SANDY!!! Did she check in yesterday?

*UM*....who's still MIA? I can think of a few. 

*HAVE A GREAT WEEKEND, EVERYONE!!!*


----------



## harleygirl

Morning Peeps  

Trying to get my engine cranked this morning!  going to Yoga in a little while...so have a few minutes to catch up and see how everyone is doing.  I had a pretty good day yesterday

B-oatmeal
L - turkey samich, baked chips
S - apple w/ pnut butter
D - BROCCOLI!!! Cauliflower, sauteed squash(man this was SOOOO yummy with fake butter and onions mmmmmm) and a small spoonful of alfredo noodles with chicken 
Desert - Reeses Christmas tree and 1 choc covered cherry...

I drank my 4 glasses of water/crystal light BEFORE I had a Diet Coke and I exercised for 40 min!!    when the chaos hit this evening and I started getting really munchy, I snacked on veggies...helped curb the predinner hungries so I didn't gorge at supper.

I also put a new battery in my Mickey watch, packed my lunch in my WDW slingpack, and took my gym clothes in my WDW tote that I got last Feb AND I drank my water out of my cool "moving" Mickey '06 cup 

Hope everyone has a Fab day


----------



## UtahMama

MouseHouseLover- I went to a Gingerbread house display this year...made me hungry!!!!


----------



## dismom9761

Good Morning everyone!!  

UM,I have only lost 9 lbs so far so I did get a 5 lb ribbon.Harleygirl and I even went back and looked at my posts to be sure.One more lb to go but that is my goal this week-I want that ribbon!  

Yesterday eats(accountability):
B-low sugar oatmeal
L-Bugaboo Creek Steakhouse grilled chicken,5 fries,SMALL slice bread and a few bites of beans.It was really hard to stop when I was full but I did.  
S-Apple n Spice donut from Dunkin Donuts.Not as bad as sounds(200cal)
D-turkey and L/F cheese sanwich
S-Reeses Christmas Tree
   Not the best food choices all day but I did stay under my calories.I also went to the gym and worked out(elliptical and bike)for 50 min.

Harleygirl,have fun at yoga..wish I could go but no chilcare.  

Lexmelinda,plateaus suck ...noone give up.It will probably show up next week.

mhl,I love retail therapy too.My DH and I shopped most of the day yesterday.I hope you enjoy the gingerbread house display.

UM,wish you were closer..I have four more heads for you here.

nsalz,prayers for DH.Stick with us...


----------



## UtahMama

Still MIA-
 Wait till next friday if you are here-

DisneylandMama
LBelle
Eeyore
HaleyB
Valentine (did I not get yours?)
KatinHat
Poohbear77
faith
AlaskaMom
Crazy4Disney
Bonitatine
Aries

We lost 32 pounds this week! That's 142 TOTAL!!!!


----------



## UtahMama

dismom9761 said:
			
		

> Good Morning everyone!!
> 
> UM,I have only lost 9 lbs so far so I did get a 5 lb ribbon.Harleygirl and I even went back and looked at my posts to be sure.One more lb to go but that is my goal this week-I want that ribbon!
> 
> Yesterday eats(accountability):
> B-low sugar oatmeal
> L-Bugaboo Creek Steakhouse grilled chicken,5 fries,SMALL slice bread and a few bites of beans.It was really hard to stop when I was full but I did.
> S-Apple n Spice donut from Dunkin Donuts.Not as bad as sounds(200cal)
> D-turkey and L/F cheese sanwich
> S-Reeses Christmas Tree
> Not the best food choices all day but I did stay under my calories.I also went to the gym and worked out(elliptical and bike)for 50 min.
> 
> Harleygirl,have fun at yoga..wish I could go but no chilcare.
> 
> Lexmelinda,plateaus suck ...noone give up.It will probably show up next week.
> 
> mhl,I love retail therapy too.My DH and I shopped most of the day yesterday.I hope you enjoy the gingerbread house display.
> 
> UM,wish you were closer..I have four more heads for you here.
> 
> nsalz,prayers for DH.Stick with us...


  Oops sorry! I had you at 1 1/2 and 8 1/2. I'll fix that.
YOU are gonna get your ribbon!!    YAY YOU!!!


----------



## UtahMama

harleygirl said:
			
		

> Morning Peeps
> 
> Trying to get my engine cranked this morning!  going to Yoga in a little while...so have a few minutes to catch up and see how everyone is doing.  I had a pretty good day yesterday
> 
> B-oatmeal
> L - turkey samich, baked chips
> S - apple w/ pnut butter
> D - BROCCOLI!!! Cauliflower, sauteed squash(man this was SOOOO yummy with fake butter and onions mmmmmm) and a small spoonful of alfredo noodles with chicken
> Desert - Reeses Christmas tree and 1 choc covered cherry...
> 
> I drank my 4 glasses of water/crystal light BEFORE I had a Diet Coke and I exercised for 40 min!!    when the chaos hit this evening and I started getting really munchy, I snacked on veggies...helped curb the predinner hungries so I didn't gorge at supper.
> 
> I also put a new battery in my Mickey watch, packed my lunch in my WDW slingpack, and took my gym clothes in my WDW tote that I got last Feb AND I drank my water out of my cool "moving" Mickey '06 cup
> 
> Hope everyone has a Fab day


I am drinking my Crystal Lite before my diet Pepsi this morning just because of YOU! It is waking me up just fine! Another baby-step! Thanks!


----------



## AlaskaMOM

So sorry I haven't been posting; so much to do .  Make treats for kids to give teachers, get ready for disney TODAY!!!!  work, exercise, and wpasadi game takes up so much time!

I did weigh in yesterday (and today) and I'm down 1 pound.  Didn't make the vacation goal, shy by 1 little pound, hopefully it won't be more than 1 little pound when we get back!

Have a great weekend!!!


----------



## aries1980

Im here Im here a little late but Im here.... no change this week hopefully with all this packing and moving and everything else the pounds will fall off this week... I promise I will try really hard to get on more like in the begining... Congrats LAdies and keep on slimmin


----------



## monymony3471

I got to sleep in this morning.

DH got up with the kids, more like with Malorie.  He made coffee, brought me somoe, but I just rolled over a went back to sleep.  He made Mal breakfast and Zach.  He cooked pancakes.  for them, not usl.

I am just not hungry. I have been fighting this stupid cold since we got back from vacation.  My head is all jammed.  I smell very little to begin with, damage from a major sinus infection after Mal was born and I wouldn't take anything because I was nursing.  I bet it killed 50% or more of my smeller.

I'm cooking up some chicken now, so we will eat.

I did the tread mill.  I pushed really hard cause I ate a mini twix last night and a mini box of dum dums.  It was worth it.  I just needed a little chocolate.  52 minutes, 3.7 miles, 560 cals gone.

20 minutes of running.  Lot's of power walking.  My butt was on fire!  Hope that means it was toning.

I do have to share this though.  I was up on the treadmill about to begin and Matt says, Mom wow you like different.  You look..... and he was at a loss for words, then he says......you look like you lost weight.  And he hugs me.  

I turn the treadmill on and he says, pretty soon you'll be a super model mom!

I'm baking cookies for him later.  It's hard for them to measure in their heads what 10 pounds is, so we measure in hugs.  How far they can wrap their arms around me.  If they reach, then can they touch their fingers, wrists, arms etc.

Have a great day!


----------



## harleygirl

Yay Mony!  good job on 1 lb away from goal!!!  So very sweet that your baby noticed you  hugs all around!


----------



## harleygirl

UtahMama said:
			
		

> I am drinking my Crystal Lite before my diet Pepsi this morning just because of YOU! It is waking me up just fine! Another baby-step! Thanks!



have to admit, I did reach in and pull out and had my finger on the tab of the DC can... and said nope can't have it til four glassesare gone...BTW  sure this is TMI but I peed ALL day !


----------



## lexmelinda

Super Model Monica said:
			
		

> I do have to share this though.  I was up on the treadmill about to begin and Matt says, Mom wow you like different.  You look..... and he was at a loss for words, then he says......you look like you lost weight.  And he hugs me.
> 
> I turn the treadmill on and he says, pretty soon you'll be a super model mom!


If that is not just the cutest thing I ever heard. Brings tears to my eyes. That kid deserves cookies!


----------



## dismom9761

So far today:
B-Low sugar oatmeal(120 cal)
S-cella chocolate(60 cal)
L-tostada((200 cal)
S-L/F oatmeal pie(150 cal)

Okay I needed to remind myself that I am accountable for what I do.I had an unexpected "visitor" today and I am having some major food issues.I want to eat!!!I am going to my parents house in a little while and know I will eat dinner there so I need to save up some calories but I have the major munchies.I was going to take today off from exercise but I may have to change my mind.


----------



## dwheatl

Hey everyone, thanks for the get well wishes. I'm feeling much better today. I dragged myself to an ornament exchange party last night, and came home with the cutest ornament (it's a glass orb with a little snowman and penguin inside. I love penguins!) I ate some junkie stuff but didn't do too badly since my appetite was down. I figured out my WW pts. for yesterday and I had 27 pts, which is within the high end of my range, but considering I was in bed most of the day, it was a little high. Also, lying around and eating junk has led to "big potty" issues (thanks for the wording, UM), so when I got up feeling semi-human, I ate a nice bowl of oatmeal, drank water, decaf and herbal lemon ginger tea, and got on the exercise bike for 30 minutes. 
I'm not going to post all the junk I ate yesterday, because I don't want to give anyone ideas. 
AlaskaMom-Just one little pound. That could be water retention, or maybe you were just too shy to get nekkie before weigh-in. Keep your goal in sight on vacation, and you may see that pound gone when you get back. It's been known to happen.
Aries-Good for you for hanging in in the midst of chaos. If only we could all keep that beginner's enthusiasm going  .
Mony-Hurray for sleeping in, and hurray for working out. It's so nice when your kids notice your fitter self. And remember, you're setting an example for them, too.
HarleyGirl-I always figure running to the bathroom must burn some extra calories, too. Keep up the water.
 Melinda & UM & MHL
DisMom- I like your judicious use of chocolate in the face of your unexpected visitor. Denying that craving can lead to going overboard, but giving yourself permission to have a little can keep you on track.
Well, I was gabby wasn't I? I just feel so much better, I felt like I had to do a little  for the people above me.


----------



## monymony3471

lexmelinda said:
			
		

> If that is not just the cutest thing I ever heard. Brings tears to my eyes. That kid deserves cookies!




Melinda, he deserves so much.  I just love him.  He made my whole year. He is my sensitive one.


----------



## monymony3471

AlaskaMOM said:
			
		

> So sorry I haven't been posting; so much to do .  Make treats for kids to give teachers, get ready for disney TODAY!!!!  work, exercise, and wpasadi game takes up so much time!
> 
> I did weigh in yesterday (and today) and I'm down 1 pound.  Didn't make the vacation goal, shy by 1 little pound, hopefully it won't be more than 1 little pound when we get back!
> 
> Have a great weekend!!!



I was thinking of you.  Have a great time on vacation.  When we went this group was in the back of my mind.  I actually came home down 1 pound.  I'll take it!

Congrats.  You are doing awesome!


----------



## monymony3471

harleygirl said:
			
		

> Morning Peeps
> 
> Trying to get my engine cranked this morning!  going to Yoga in a little while...so have a few minutes to catch up and see how everyone is doing.  I had a pretty good day yesterday
> 
> B-oatmeal
> L - turkey samich, baked chips
> S - apple w/ pnut butter
> D - BROCCOLI!!! Cauliflower, sauteed squash(man this was SOOOO yummy with fake butter and onions mmmmmm) and a small spoonful of alfredo noodles with chicken
> Desert - Reeses Christmas tree and 1 choc covered cherry...
> 
> I drank my 4 glasses of water/crystal light BEFORE I had a Diet Coke and I exercised for 40 min!!    when the chaos hit this evening and I started getting really munchy, I snacked on veggies...helped curb the predinner hungries so I didn't gorge at supper.
> 
> I also put a new battery in my Mickey watch, packed my lunch in my WDW slingpack, and took my gym clothes in my WDW tote that I got last Feb AND I drank my water out of my cool "moving" Mickey '06 cup
> 
> Hope everyone has a Fab day



Excellent.  Well done!  Great choices and I love all the accessories.  Keep it up!  40 mins. you rock!


----------



## spongemommie05

Hello all   how is eveeryone of this beautiful saturday? i am good had a good nights sleep i am making out the grocery list with tonz of healthy foods (for my family) because i can't eat half of them due to allergies.
I wanted to share with all my weight loss secret! my area of improvement is my tummy after (4 c-sections ,hysterectomy surgery and gallbladder) i have not felt my abs. i went to wal-mart and bought a waist trimming belt $5 . i wear it everyday and it helps me to keep my tunmmy tucked in , because it makes you sweat,     so i have lost 6pds because of that , and i have not changed what i eat just make smaller portions i still eat desserts, and my wild cherry pepsi but i just have self control and limit myself ,for every dessert i eat i will work out for 10 mins  longer i want to be happy not drive myself insane, and for every can of soda it is the equal amount of water, 
i will post on here, in a lil bit(mayson is sleeping) my new lil bunch of kids and there haircuts UM did so you can see . love to ya all and remember just keep slimming


----------



## monymony3471

I was interrupted due to neighbor bringing over their new cute Jack Russell Terrior puppy.  He was all white with black ears.  Just way too cute.  They haven't thought of a name yet.

They just put their black lab down due to cancer and we were all just devestated.  I spelled that wrong.  Im too lazy to look it up.
Ok, where was I?

*dwheatl*: It sounds like you are in control and doing very well.  Happy you are feeling better.

*spongemommie05:* Your attitude is also a major contributor to your success!  And it's spreading.  Thanks.

*dismom9761*: WWPD!  I say it mulitple times a day and it keeps me on task!  You can make great choices.  Enjoy your parents company, dinner is second to that!  There's nothing wrong with sharing what you are doing with family and friends who you spend time with.  They might surprise you and make healthier things.

Also when a visitor comes don't sit in the kitchen.  Choose a spot where food is out of site.  Announce you are getting yourself a bottled water and then ask if they would like one.   Can't hurt right?

Everyone is just doing great.  I am very proud to be a part of this group.  More like  blessed.  It's the best thing I've stumbled over since the dis itself.  Thank you! Gracious! Merci beaucoup!

Oh, did I miss the new weight loss total for the group?


----------



## harleygirl

okay so I did fairly well today - yoga was hard to do and it was cold in the room so my muscles were trying to cramp and tense up and that made the stretches hard to do...but I did em - spent my day wrapping presents and hanging out around the house oh did go to library and got SB diet and Body for Life books to try to get recipe ideas and motivtion(there are pics in the back of Body for Life)
went to WM after dinner at ChickfilA where i had grilled chick sand...(and fries)
and showed my DH the yoga mat and blocks I want for Christmas,  and my DS's bought their christmas for each other - now going back to wrapping everything else and listing everything so I don't duplicate or leave anyone out...

If I workout for 30 min tomorrow I will have worked out for 250 min this week...YAY me  

Sponge I was looking at one of those waist trimmers tonight - good to know they do work! 

Dweatl glad to hear you feel better!

nsalz are you with us? how is DH?

Mony thanks for all your positive posts today!!  your the best!


 to everyone else!


----------



## UtahMama

Wanna hear what I did today?

It was FABULOUS.

I took a N-A-P!!!!!!

It was HEAVEN! DH took "care" of my kids (well I guess they're "our" kids, but they were birthed by ME so they're MINE) whilest I slept in "heavenly peace" like an angel! Or a lamb! I get chills just thinking of that bliss!

We went to Cabela's (redneck Disneyland!) ,it's a majorly huge sporting goods store, and got some cinnamon almonds freshly made! I did ask myself WWPD, but the little fat devil sitting on my _other_ shoulder said..."Taste em!" and so I did and they were beyond delicious! I ended up having a few more than a regulation "taste" but they were too sweet after a bunch! 

Meh! I'll do a grundle of extra sit ups to ease your minds. They were worth it I tell you what! Then we went to the little diner at Cabelas and I just had a bowl of meaty chili and then we went to go see the very best Santa ever. He sat in front of the stuffed real animals with, I kid you not, a lion posed making it's kill on a giant gazelle looking creature! It's in the background of my kids' Santa pictures!!!! I LOVE the red-nekkedness of THAT!

You guys HAVE to see the pics. I'll have my tech team post em tomarrow or whenever he can fit me in to his busy schedule.

Other than the almonds and a bite of a cinnamon roll, I did fabulously today!


I cut my boys hair SUPER short, and they HATEd it. Now they are warming up to their new "looks". They are just too honest for their own goods. 

Good night skinny minnies!!! YOU look Mahvelous!!!!!!!


----------



## dwheatl

Hi UM. That light-up sparkly tail Ariel you were talking about was in the news today. The teenage brother  of a little girl who got one for her birthday figured out that if he pushed the talking button four times in a row really fast, it would say, "You're a ....." Rhymes with nut and means a girl of low moral values. The article said they aren't sure if it's an anomaly, or if all the dolls can do that, but I thought you might like a heads-up so you can warn your boys there'll be heck to pay if they mess with Ariel's button (or if you're like me, you'll take the doll to a secluded spot with your DH and see what you can make her say, then giggle like a schoolgirl).
Here's a link to the story (set right here in my hometown) http://wdwinfo.com/news/article_00798.htm

I'm so immature, I couldn't stop laughing at the "tail hole" on the Build-a-Bear pants.


----------



## UtahMama

Danielle! THAT is so Funnay! I'll, of course, take it in private seclusion and push Ariel's buttons    and get her to talk naughty to me! Norah is SO into Ariel It's like  when the movie came out in like 89-90 ish (cant remember) ALL the girls were into Ariel. She doesnt know it's old. She even prefers Ariel to Cinderella. 

Unfortunately, the publicity of the Ariel button is going to make it a big hairy deal. 

Back to the diet- I've been awake 30 minutes and so far, so good!


----------



## honeymo78

The mystery scale has struck again.  For some reason it always like to show fewer pounds the day AFTER weigh in.  Lets just hope the loss sticks around.  I'm beginning to wonder whether I'm eating enough too.  Dh and I work late a few nights a week and we kind of just scrounge around for dinner when that happens.  Is one bowl of chicken rice soup really enough for dinner?  Probably not.  I mean its not like I'm starving myself but I also wonder if I really should still be saying no to another helping or no to an afternoon snack if I'm not going to eat much for dinner.  Right now my tummy is rumbling even though I had 2 eggs for breakfast and a Luna Bar (180 cals)about 20 min ago (DH got a bunch free at work and gave me some to try).  Maybe I'll go get something if I'm still hungry in another 20 min and then just save some of it for dinner.  I'm at work again today and I'm staying late cause DH has a meeting until 8pm so lunch and dinner will be eaten at my desk.  Oh and sorry for not popping in more but I've got some deadlines coming up at work and I feel like I'm going nuts trying to get it all done.


----------



## spongemommie05

Good morning all just wanted to say Hello and how is everyone doing today? 
Good here, i am doing good my kids all had a doughnut for breakfast and i had half of one and my water ,pepsi, water, Hey UM! i am gonna try to go to church today (no one is sick at my house so i have no excuse) i will post my kids haircut pictures before tonight, lil mayson decided he was gonna sleep all night till about 11:30 pm, but by that time all the other kids were asleep.   i will get them all snazzed out for church than snap there photo  take care all and see ya a lil later.


UM way to go on the NNNNNNAAAAPPPPP


----------



## monymony3471

Good Sunday everyone.  Hope everyone is hanging in there.  

My tread mill is becoming my new best friend.  Another 45 mins today.  Then I steamed clean the carpet in the basement.  I do that about once a month.  Those day care kids can really wreck a place.  Just kidding.  It just gets soiled easily due to all the kiddies.

We are planning on taking mal, and if the boys want to also, to see Santa later.  She's very excited for christmas.  She gets it this year and she tells me all the time Santa's coming and he's gonna leave her presents.
This should be a real fun christmas.  DS8 is still into it, DS10 is straddling the fence, so this should be the one where they all still feel it.  I hope.


I need to get out of the house, so we'll go to the mall later.  I just look at it as more exercise.

I'll check back later.

*UM*: those nuts shouldn't have been too bad.  It was half healthy right?  It could have been worse ya know.  I think it was a good choice.

*Honeymo*:  Maybe you should watch calories if you think you aren't eating enough.  That way you'll know.

*harley*:  If you want any recipes, I still get the SB emails and I will post what ever comes my way.


----------



## BONITATIME

Hi everyone,
I got back last night / well about 3 am this morning. I have only put on 2 pounds which is ok as we ate and ate.. The food in DLRP is very good. It was cold and wet but the xmas season was really beautiful. I will be starting my eating plan tomorrow morning. I had planned to start today but tiredness and diets are bad together.
I hope to be back to last weeks weight by weigh-in day on friday.


----------



## dismom9761

Bonita, I am glad you had a good time and  hope you have an easy time getting back on the diet.  

monymony,I know what you mean about the treadmill..I sure miss mine.My BIL said he can fix it so we will see.

Honeymo,I was worried I wasn't eating enough so I kept track of my calories for a few days and I was only eating about 1000 cal a day.Maybe you should count for a few days.

spongemommie,waiting for that picture....

UM,hope the rest of your day went as well as the first thirty minutes.  

My day went really well.I actually got some "mommy" time while DH had the kids at home and I shopped.  I also went to the gym and did 40 minutes on the elliptical .
B-yogurt
L-jr cheeseburger and small chili from wendys(I ate only half of the chili)
D-hamburger helper(about 3/4 cup) and green beans
S-chocolate cupcake(made with diet coke,80 cal)
  Is anyone else getting full alot faster now?Well this week my goals are :
1.NOT eat after 8:00
2.eat at least one vegetable that I don't usually eat(that is anything other than peas,green beans,corn,and mac n cheese)
3.exercise at least 4 times

Everyone Keep on slimmin'.....


----------



## honeymo78

I had been counting for a few weeks and thought I had it under control but apparently with Dh's new schedule dinner just hasn't been as substantial as it used to be.  I guess I need to get back to it and see what I come up with.  

I have a terrible headache and staring at this screen isn't helping.  I wish I had more work to do that didn't involve the computer but unfortunately that's all I've got left so if I'm a little cranky please forgive me.


----------



## spongemommie05

Hello all !
Here is the picture of my kids haircuts we did not end up going to church because every one fell asleep, oh well !there is always next sunday
Utahmama does a great job,, they look cuter when it is all spiked up in the front , they all look more grown up now   
Hey UM i just drove by your house we were looking at lights i don't think you were home but they look good, love ya see ya tommorow at aerobics right?





take care all and just keep slimming


----------



## monymony3471

Love, love, love, love, love the picture!  

One love for each babe.

Thanks!!!!!!

For sharing.

I'll try.  

To keep slimmin.


----------



## UtahMama

Aren't they CUTE?

The leetle one got like 4 inches mowed off. MY two boys now are sporting matching haicuts. Dallen the 8 year old keeps his new soft wool cap on! My 6 year old is Riley and he loves his haircut.
My kids are quirky.

UG! I ate Top Ramaan today for lunch and a slice of cheese pizza for dinner. Probably not the BEST choices for my new low/good carb lifestyle  

DONT worry peeps, I wont let you down!
Do you all think that 1 pound a week is a doable goal??? That came to me last night in the middle of the night. I love those pre-dawn revelations!

My grocery choices are looking dismal. But joy of joys! I have EGGS!


----------



## TwinkieMama

dismom9761 said:
			
		

> Is anyone else getting full alot faster now?Well this week my goals are :
> 1.NOT eat after 8:00
> 2.eat at least one vegetable that I don't usually eat(that is anything other than *peas,green beans,corn,and mac n cheese*)
> 3.exercise at least 4 times
> 
> Everyone Keep on slimmin'.....




 Did you just call mac-n-cheese a vegetable??????


Oh my! I am so cracking up over this!!!!!

Thank you dismom!  you made my day!


----------



## dismom9761

Mac n cheese is not a vegetable??Hmmm...
 Well,I was going to eat broccoli tonight but I got home a little late and my DH and kids had eaten it all. My DH did have a pretty good laugh when I asked if there was any left....  Guess I will start on the veggie thing tomorrow with carrots at lunch.  

UM,I think 1 lb is very reasonable.When I was in WW the leader always said one to two lbs a week is best.  I am going to the library tomorrow and get the SB book.Harleygirl says that what the nutritionist said at the gym sounds very similar to SB.

Spongemommie,they are beautiful!

honeymo,I hope that headache doesn't last too long... 

Off to do more laundry....


----------



## spongemommie05

Thank you for the love in regards to my lil one's i am pretty attached also  
UM: we are horrible cutting our kids hair in the winter there lil heads are gonna freeze   
i am trying to read trip reports and get caught up and every five seconds i am being pumbled with a halo of machine gun fire(DH is watching a steven segal movie and i am sitting right next to surround sound stereo speaker)i think i might have wet myself


----------



## S.Poppins

Okay, I really want to join you guys. This is such a fun group and I could really use the accountability. Can I start after Christmas? Life is very crazy right now. This weekend I will have my third lockin in a row. I have 4 Christmas parties coming up and numerous events. Plus work and grad school and all the kids Christmas events. My DD has to have food from India this week - anyone know any simple Indian recipes with ingredients you can buy at wal-mart?
Anyway, once the craziness dies down, what do I need to do?


----------



## dwheatl

I just added a link to my naughty Ariel post, but here it is again: http://wdwinfo.com/news/article_00798.htm

Today went pretty well in terms of eating. I tried to make vegan tacos since DS is home from college and a vegan, but it turned out like spaghetti sauce, so we had Trader Joe's whole wheat rotelli (actually much yummier than white flour pasta IMO) with "meat" sauce that was made with Morningstar Farms crumbles (texture of ground beef, made from soy). 2/3 cup of crumbles is only 80 calories and low in fat. It was a pretty good dinner, considering it was not at all what I started to make.

I put down Carpet Fresh today, and when I tried to vacuum it up, I could barely push the vacuum. Two days in bed with the flu has made me a WEAK SISTER! My goal this week-some form of cardio 3x for 30 minutes, and arms work for 10 minutes 2x. Otherwise I'm gonna be able to flap my batwings and fly myself to DL in a couple of weeks. I'm also going to write down free food, and drink my water.

Spongie, the kids look great. Did UM take the hair she cut from the boys and make extensions for your DD? Wow, she has long, beautiful hair. You had me   over wetting yourself because of the Steven Segal movie. I prefer Jean-Claude Van Damme-he takes himself a little less seriously.

Twinkiemama, I thought the same thing about Dismom's mac and cheese. We can't let my DD see that post. She would want to live on mac & cheese if she could count it as a veggie.

 to everyone. Friday weigh-in is only 5 days away. Let's do all we can  in those 5 days to see some pretty numbers!


----------



## lexmelinda

*GOOD MONDAY MORNING, EVERYONE!*  

*Nikki*.....glad you're back. That seemed like a long trip. Lucky you!

*Spongemommie*....the kids are too cute. I just had DS6's hair shaved as well. I asked for a #2 and the lady looked at me like I was being abusive so I caved in to the #3. Good job, UM....only about half the time can I find someone who will cut the top/bangs short enough to match the clipper part. They all look precious...especially that Mayson...eyes as big as saucers.

*Monica*....you are an inspiration with that treadmill. Go, girl!

*Danielle*....hope you are feeling stronger. Don't push it with the cardio for a couple of days. We don't want you passing out on us! You're a good momma to cook the vegan stuff...which sounds pretty good BTW.

*Amy*.....mac n' cheese....not grown anywhere around here.  Stick with the colorful veggies....they are your friends.
*
S.Poppins*.....NO! Don't wait til after Christmas to join! Join now!  We are all under the same pressure to eat our way through Christmas. We all got through Thanksgiving together and we can help you get through Christmas as well. 

*BEEEEEE????  SANDDDYYYYY????* Where are you girls?

*YESTERDAY*.....I got on the scale and of course it showed that elusive last pound GONE plus another....one under my goal now. So how did I celebrate....food fest. Ending with boxed sugar cookie munch out at 7:30 last night. I'm getting back on the wagon today. Will someone help me up?
*
Goals this week....*
2 liters of water every day.
Exercise 5 times for 30 minutes.
Calories 1400 per day....lots of veggies and nothing after 6pm...cause I go to bed really early.
*
LET'S MAKE IT A GREAT WEEK THIS WEEK!*


----------



## BONITATIME

Melinda - you can do it. Today is going to be hard for me as I am starting out again so I am sending you pixie dust to help you on your way too.


----------



## UtahMama

Welcome Back *Bonita*! You were missed!

*Stphanie!!!*- Hope you are MUCH better today!!!!!

*S.Poppins*....Sure it'd be easier to wait for a less crazy time, but you could start now and not do too much damage through the holidays! We have loads of tips to get you through the cocktail parties and the neighbor gifts and little treats facing us! You totally can get a nice jump start, but it's up to you! We'd love to have you whenever you decide!!!!  

*Danielle*- Ugh! I have to UNdo my candied cinnamon almonds, Top Ramaan Noodles, and 2 slices of cheese pizza before friday. We dont have a Trader Joe's here in UT, but we have a Wild Oats I absolutely LOVE to visit! I'll have to get some whole wheat pasta after you made it all sound so good. Those soy crumbles are nicely disguised in a rich tomato sauce, I bet!

*Melinda*-Mmmmm, boxed sugar cookies food fest! I have been LUSTING for those Mother's brand gingerbread men cookies...I betcha I could find a healthier version at Wild Oats. I swear, those after hours appetite attacks will getcha! I've fallen victim many-a-time...  

*Dismom*-Vegetables are natures "Roto-Rooter" I've noticed! I'm going to try eating a lunch of broccoli the day before weigh-in to test that theory!

*Spongie*- Wassilberry smells good! My house is heaven! (everyone's all, 'HUH?"....We are fans of the candle company _Scentsy_ flameless candles you melt in a little light bulb heated warmer..THE best company! I'm thinking seriously about selling them! They last just as long as a big Yankee but only cost $4!) Come smell! Bring Diet Puppies, though!

*Twinkie*- How are YOU doing, Missy!  



Well, I've been awake 1 hour and so far so good! (dejavu!)


----------



## Bee

Bee is checked in and accounted for.. aye, aye m'am.. lol


----------



## pixie dust 112

BLAH!  I had a terrible weekend diet wise...but a of fun otherwise!  Help me get back on track.  I won't even list all of the yummy things I ate this weekend!  The list is too long and it was so good, it might send everyone off track cause you'll all run to get some yourself.  Weekends are tough.  I don't drink my water or keep count of my calories like I do when I'm at work...also at work I make sure I have only low calorie foods and the only thing I keep to drink here is water with lemon.  I'll be very good this week, but after no loss last week and a very naughty weekend frenzy I'm afraid Friday will be a gain  

I was going to weigh myself this am to see what I gained over the weekend but was afraid it would make me give up!  

Just keep slimmin, just keep slimmin....maybe if I keep up this mantra!

Spongie the kidlets are adorable.  Good job on the haircuts UM!


----------



## S.Poppins

OOOHHH the pressure! You are right, waiting until after the holidays is a cop-out. I could use some good tips. Pary food is my weakness - I love all those great finger foods! I have already been making some changes. But the last couple of weeks I have been slipping back into bad habits. Okay I am in!


----------



## UtahMama

YEAH!!!!!

Friday is our "weigh-day"! You can DO IT!!!!!!    
SOOOOO Happy for ya!


----------



## pixie dust 112

S.Poppins said:
			
		

> OOOHHH the pressure! You are right, waiting until after the holidays is a cop-out. I could use some good tips. Pary food is my weakness - I love all those great finger foods! I have already been making some changes. But the last couple of weeks I have been slipping back into bad habits. Okay I am in!





Yippie!  S.Poppins!  The good thing about starting over the holidays for me is that even though I was really bad at Christmas parites this weekend, I'm jumping back into behaving this week!  This group is so encouraging that I want to go back to being good today.  Without this group, I probably would have said I've blown it and waited until January to start...and then put it off again until February because my birthday is in January!


----------



## Bee

S. Poppins,

You are in the right place... We are a very supportive group!
We will help you  go from   to   .      

We may be a little "Off Kilter" lol.. like WDW reference.   but we are supportive.

Pixie and I are here for the long haul... 

And, I havent been on a lot visiting lately cause after that great day Thursday when I was a beeauuuutified, I hit a depression wall Friday.

I went on that insurance interview.. and I could do it but I would have to start from scratch,... no base pay just commission... NOPE not for me.. so, I came home and cried.

Now, back to square one.  I am not being a saint about this eating thing..

However, I am not eating after 7 and I am watching what I eat.. And no I dont mean watching it go from plate to mouth.   Actually, thinking about what is going from Plate to Mouth.

Anyway, Love all y'all.. Mean it!!!


----------



## TwinkieMama

Whohoo!  Good to see you *Bee*!  Welcome *S. Poppins*!  Good girl *Pixiedust*.... I'll give you hand to climb up here on the wagon.... just hang on because the next couple of weeks are going to be a rough ride!  Sure we will fall off but we will climb right back on the wagon!  

*Melinda*- I can't believe you "accidently" lost an extra pound!  Way to go girl! You have been a shining example of slow and steady wins the race. I know you have been working hard. 

My new secret to life is raisin bran cereal!  Yes it has a lot more calories than say.... sugar coated puff of refined sugar but wow! I feel full all morning!  Normally I need a 10 am snack to keep me from eating as I fix the kidcakes lunch but with the raisin bran program I went to church yesterday and sipped a cup of coffee (fake sugar, fake cream) while everyone else ate doughnuts and the most yummy looking iced cinnamon rolls (a big temptation to me) because I WAS FULL.  Boo-ya I say!

Ok today I need to exercise... but first I need to call canon because my camera isn't working and it is 2 weeks till Christmas!!!!


----------



## PrincessV

Hi all - may I come in, too?!  I managed not to gain anything at WDW, which was some feat, but got on the scale this morning... it wasn't pretty.  But I don't place overly much stock in the numbers, so I went for the clothing test.  Oh, it's not pretty, either.  The fattest of the fat pants are TIGHT.  I MUST do something before this spirals out of control!

Here's my work-up:
I _was_ in the best shape of my life, but have been riddled with health problems and injuries the past year, leading to a major downturn in physical activity.  One problem is an auto-immune disorder that I'll have to deal with forever and it robs me of energy when it acts up.  I have a history of diving into an exercise program head first and wear my poor body out within a week or two, effectively knocking me out of the routine for a month to recover.

Low-carb does not work for me.  I've tried it and it was beyond awful.  Strangely enough, my body craves carbs and runs more efficiently with plenty of them coming in.  Fortunately, I've never been a fan of white flour or rice, so most of my carbs are complex and longer-lasting.  Except chocolate.  And cake.  Both of which are thrown into my face at work on a weekly basis.

Changes are needed and here's my plan:
1. NO MORE TREATS AT WORK!!!  The "just have a little" approach doesn't work for me.  If I start, I can't stop.
2. Start exercising again, but s l o w l y, to avoid both injuries and burnout.
This week, I pledge to get on the treadmill twice (walking, no running yet), do 2 hours of yoga, and 2 30 minute sessions of strength training.  
3. Beyond #1, no changes to my diet.  I think I've finally learned that reducing my calorie intake AND starting to exercise again is not good for me.

Hold me to it guys - I need accountability!


----------



## Bee

Welcome Princess V!!!

OMG we are surrounded by such royalty!
We have some of the best TR writers as friends now on this board..    

Now I must stay since I am with these writing Gods..
UtahM, Spongie, Dwheatl, Twinkie, and now Princess V.  oh I am sure there are more but I am in a starstruck mind..  

Welcome Princess V you are in the right place.. these women can be tough when need be..

Love all y'all.. mean it!!


----------



## Mumbler

I've been lurking for about a week or so and am so inspired by all of you that I thought I'd give this a go!

I really don't have much to lose, maybe 8 pounds, but I'm really concerned with at least maintaining over the holidays.  This year will be especially hard since we are going "home" to my mothers house (MN).  She is a fantastic cook and does PLENTY of it!  Not to mention all of the special holiday baking she'll have done!!!  And the cocktail hour with hor's devours (sp?) that gets served everyday.  I could go on but I won't...I'm sure you get the picture.

Usually I depend on working out to maintain my weight but a couple of weeks ago I hurt my back and haven't really been able to do much exercising...in fact, I have done ZERO exercising for almost a month now and I'm really starting to feel it in the way my pants fit.

My goals for this week:
Drink 64 oz of water every day - including weekends
Do a low impact workout at least twice this week

Thanks for being such a supportive group, I'll need it!


----------



## spongemommie05

Good morning all! it is cold!!!!!! and of course while i was upstairs where it is hot i put on capri sweats, came downstairs (and i am freezing,)   welcome princess v   

S.Poppins: Um say's jump on the wagon and hold on tight she is right it is bumpy but as long as you try it is worth it, we all are here for ya good or bad  
welcome all other's (i like UM are horrible with names so i just say welcome)  
remember just keep slimming!

UM: i know i was burning candyapple  and it smells so good (but my kids put a poopy diaper in the garbage and when that was taken out it smelled so much better,) i got  wasilberry, so i will go and burn it and smell it's heavenly aroma,, if i can clear it with my husband   maybe we can do the wreath tonight, if you are not busy? just let me know and i will check and make sure we are not doing anything tonite. family nite is tomorow .well i am being held up at gun point by a lil cowboy(hat and gun, with diaper on he looks so cute ) so i am gonna go for a lil bit take care and i'll check in , in a bit


----------



## pixie dust 112

PrincessV and Mumbler ~


----------



## lexmelinda

S.Poppins!!!  V!!!  Mumbler!!! 

*This is very exciting!!!!*

*S.Poppins*....You won't be sorry you signed up here...really! Accountability and good habits are what this is all about. You won't regret it!

*V*....Tight fat pants....not good....been there. You are so right about the break room temptations at work. Last week it was "Santa's left some fresh, hot doughnuts in the break room." And if I start, it's hard for me to stop too. But this is a great supportive, flame-free environment for giving this whole healthy habits thing a go. I'm so glad you're here!!!! 

*Mumbler*.....8 pounds....that's me, too! We've had 4(?) weigh ins now and I'm down to 1 pound left to lose. (Well, I'm actually there already but we'll see if I can hold on to the loss til Friday.  ) But even if I lose the pound, this group is so great that I'm not leaving. I've got to keep up the healthy habits...til they are just that....habits.   

*SO GLAD YOU'RE ALL HERE!!!*


----------



## spongemommie05

Welcome mumbler


----------



## DisneyObsession

It's been a crazy weekend! DH & I took our grandson to see Santa   on Sat, as we were babysitting for DD & SIL. He was soooo cute! He grabbed Santa's beard right away and ended up with a handful of white "hair"!    At 9mos we weren't sure if he would cry or not. He did very well!

Sat night was DH's company Christmas Party. I made very wise choices in my food and filled my plate with mostly salad & meat. I did add some stir-fry & pasta, but a small amount. (Of course I did have 2 glasses of wine thoughout the evening.)   The highlight of the evening was when DH won a Compaq notebook laptop! We were very excited!!!   Now I can take it to WDW to dowload pics from the camera every night! At least that is MY plan!!!   

 to all the new people! (I am bad with names, just like some others!) This is a great support group!  

Need to work today, so I'll check back later!


----------



## aries1980

Hi Ladies checkin in Keep on Slimmin...


----------



## Mumbler

I was thinking I should introduce myself a bit.  I "know" many of you and your families from triip reports, but since I don't have the dedication for that you know nothing about me in return.

So, I am 34 (Wow, I really had to think about that for a minute!)  I have been married to DH (36) for 13 years.  We have 2 kids, DS (9) is in fourth grade and DD(6) is in first or as she says it, "firnst".  

I work full time as a scientist - molecular biology, during the day and then of course the usual full time job of Mom the rest of the time.

DH is just now finishing his degree in Elem Ed. and also is a terrific full-time Dad.  He does it all!  He's also a huge inspiration to me - he lost 60 pounds 8 years ago and has kept it off.  It truly is a lifestyle change.

We are members of our neighborhood YMCA which I really can't say enough good things about!  It really is a place for the whole family - daycare is included in the cost of the membership so there are really no excuses not to go.  (Unless you throw out your back and your chiropractor says NO!)

We live in the Tampa Bay area, just 1 1/2 hours from Disney, yeah for us!  In fact, we're taking a quick overnight trip this Friday!   I'll definitely need to bring my self control, I just have to remember where I put it!


----------



## Bee

Mumbler!

Okay I want to welcome you to the board!!  You are in the right place!

However, I am really jealous of you also, you live to close to the MOUSE!


----------



## dismom9761

Mumbler,S.Poppins,and princessV!This group has helped me in numerous ways and I am sure it will help you too.

DisneyObsession,Congrats on the new laptop!That is so awesome...

V,tight fat pants is exactly why I am here too.I refuse to buy bigger clothes whe I have drawers full of clothes that I could be wearing.Just jump on the wagon and hang on tight.

spongemommie,you were talking about being cold and I just had to laugh.I got off of work at 1:30 and the temp is 75.  

Bee,hope your first day back on the diet is not too difficult.  

Today has been hard with my eating.The parents at work(I work in a daycare part time) have started bringing in the most heavenly   homemade baked goods.I cannot pass them all up so I have decided to eat some small amounts at the normal time that I would eat,so that I am not mindlessly munching all day.I am also going to add some time to my exercise for awhile.
B-1 egg and two pieces toast(170 cal)
S-WW pumpin/spice cake(120 cal)
L-fajita chicken roll up and peas(300 cal)
S-small piece of pound cake(??cal)

Everyone keep on slimmin'....and hang on tight to the wagon!!


----------



## jeriber

Hello Everyone-  I was reading through the posts and am noticing a trend-CHILDCARE and WEIGHT GAIN!   . Maybe some of us need new jobs-ha ha.  You would think we would be too busy too eat but no-that is not the case.  We just need to eat better-maybe more like this  and not  this  

Here's my plan this week
1.  80 oz water a day-then I'll be too full for junk food
2. Remember to take my vitamins every night
3.  Plan my meals and snacks so I don't fall off the wagon
4.  Eat light on Thursday and Friday as Saturday is Disney on Ice and that means popcorn, cotton candy and a fasty food meal at some point in the day. Hey-it's Disney-it's worth it!


----------



## S.Poppins

Thanks guys! I already feel like I am at home. Some of you already know me since I spend a lot of time on the trip boards. But for those of you that don't know me... I am married with 2 kids, DD11, DS7. I am 35. I direct the early childhood center at my church, where I am also the youth and jr. high ministries director. I am in grad school right now working on my Masters in Early Childhood.  My life is a little on the busy side, but I love what I do. I am looking forward to getting to know all of you!


----------



## monymony3471

I'm just having one of those blah blah days.  I feel blah, the weather is blah, my mood is major blah.  And there's two weeks to go before that happens.....

We didn't go to the mall.  Maybe I have cabin fever.  After being at WDW, coming home to a week of stuck in the house.  I did happen to leave 3 times to the grocery store.  Whoop De Doo.  It was no hoop de dee let me tell you, I'm just blah.

I can't even crack myself up.  So I give up.  Maybe later.  Diet's fine.  I'm just blah.

 Princess V. and mumble and S. Poppins, sorry I'm being a bummer, not like me.

*jeriber*z: Your name seems new to me, so let me say hello.  

Did I say I feel blah?


----------



## Mumbler

Mony, sorry you're feeling so blah, maybe you could try painting your nails or toes.  Or doing your hair up in way you don't normally wear it?  Or if you live close to a mall maybe you could go out just to walk around tonight, you can count it as some exercise too!

I drank all of my water already today so maybe I'll go for a little extra.

Keep slimming ladies - Have a terrific night!


----------



## spongemommie05

Well the maid just got done cleaning my house(the maid being Myself) Hahha
monymony3471: i am sorry you have the blah's  here is something for you for your blah's   here is also some   for your cold yuckky day.. :and here's a  to wish for something fun. i hope your day gets better


----------



## UtahMama

Sponge- ok, If she's done at your house, can I borrow her? I have a mountain of socks to mate and put away. Plus deep cleaning the boys (ew!) toliet and bathroom! Perhaps my new reward system will persuade them into cleaning it! 

I accomplished a major clean up today too. I did my "Junk drawer"...found some batteries and stapler I've been missing!


I ate a garlic bread stick and I'm pretty sure it's all your fault! (J/K!)

BROCCOLI for dinner!!!!!!


----------



## Disneyland_Mama

Hi y'all   
I've just been lurking around since I haven't been sticking to my weight loss plan.  I've been too embarrassed to post!     I've been oinkin' out left and right.  Even my fingers are getting fatter!
OMG!  I went to Harry & Davids yesterday to buy DD teachers gifts and I bought a HUGE bag of Dark Chocolate covered Bing Cherries.  Can you say oinky oinky!

This has been sooooo difficult for me with the holidays here and all these yummy little morsels of goodness.  You all are doing so well, and well, I suck!  

Ok, I just wanted to let that out and let you all know... I am not going to eat anymore chocolate cherries and I am going to get my big ol' butt outta this chair.  I need tough love!!!  I have to remember WWPD!!


----------



## harleygirl

dwheatl said:
			
		

> I put down Carpet Fresh today, and when I tried to vacuum it up, I could barely push the vacuum. Two days in bed with the flu has made me a WEAK SISTER! My goal this week-some form of cardio 3x for 30 minutes, and arms work for 10 minutes 2x. Otherwise I'm gonna be able to flap my batwings and fly myself to DL in a couple of weeks. I'm also going to write down free food, and drink my water.


 
OMG  I laughed so hard about this!!!  thought I'd share a story...This past Oct we were in Daytona for Biketoberfest and I was being a cool biker chickie, riding my harley    in my really cute tank top (as it was nearly100 degrees) and something caught my eye in my mirror....horrors   after a second glance I realized  OMG!!!  it was my arm flab waving in the wind!!!!    Thank goodness we were clipping along at a good speed and the only person who could see it was my DH as he always rides behind me!!!

My accountability for the day...ummmm homemade cookies, need I say more,  BUT I did dance with my DS's (Feliz Navidad) while making them and they are Oatmeal Raisen so that makes them some what ok right? seriously I'm gonna be pretty good about them, maybe have 1 or 2 or 8

Welcome to Mumbler, Princess V and S Poppins - your gonna fit right in!!!


----------



## harleygirl

Disneyland Mama don't worry about oinkin'  start from this point forward and take baby steps!!!  We can do this!

dismom  I am proud that you are eating veggies and thought I heard your DH laugh clear over here -  musta been him laughin about you wanting broccoli!  But I can attest that you eat more veggies now than you ever did!!! YAY you!!!  

Its How many days to weigh in??? OMG I better get busy!!!  

UM how bad is the detox during Phase I of SB?


----------



## UtahMama

DisneyLand Mama!  We'll NEVER judge! We love you for being honest! You came back at a good time. We're kinda re-motivating and getting movin! We all have down spells! It was just your turn. 

Eat carrots instead of goodies...HAHAHAHA!!!!!!! SO just kidding! I _love_ advice like that! Seriously, *maybe have just a taste of the treat then pile salt * *on it before you can have a second bite! * That works, I swear! That way you wont feel deprived. See? We Love you and we're here for ya!    Welcome Back!


----------



## UtahMama

harleygirl said:
			
		

> OMG  I laughed so hard about this!!!  thought I'd share a story...This past Oct we were in Daytona for Biketoberfest and I was being a cool biker chickie, riding my harley    in my really cute tank top (as it was nearly100 degrees) and something caught my eye in my mirror....horrors   after a second glance I realized  OMG!!!  it was my arm flab waving in the wind!!!!    Thank goodness we were clipping along at a good speed and the only person who could see it was my DH as he always rides behind me!!!
> 
> My accountability for the day...ummmm homemade cookies, need I say more,  BUT I did dance with my DS's (Feliz Navidad) while making them and they are Oatmeal Raisen so that makes them some what ok right? seriously I'm gonna be pretty good about them, maybe have 1 or 2 or 8
> 
> Welcome to Mumbler, Princess V and S Poppins - your gonna fit right in!!!





Bat WINGS!!!!!! I have those!!!!! 

ok, Oatmeal raisin cookies are like 2 or 3 food groups!!! Could be worse! 
Sheez, I could justify any junk food! (It's pink? Well SO are berries!)


----------



## spongemommie05

UtahMama said:
			
		

> Sponge- ok, If she's done at your house, can I borrow her? I have a mountain of socks to mate and put away. Plus deep cleaning the boys (ew!) toliet and bathroom! Perhaps my new reward system will persuade them into cleaning it!
> 
> I accomplished a major clean up today too. I did my "Junk drawer"...found some batteries and stapler I've been missing!
> 
> 
> I ate a garlic bread stick and I'm pretty sure it's all your fault! (J/K!)
> 
> BROCCOLI for dinner!!!!!!



Oh sure it's all my fault J/k
socks are no problem be over in a flash let me put my super cape on   cleaning the boys bathroom, (not gonna happen) lonnie is gonna clean ours and then i will go in there and finish There better be nothing to finish> 
i have two junk drawers but they have different junk in them (hahah)
I will be over for dinner i love brocolli like i love spongebob,, 
i am so sad for Jayedyn i was vacuuming and was 2 ft in front of her and she bent over to get something and my vacuum suck her hair up almost to her neck  i said a few choice words i care not to repeat and as i was pulling her hair out i was praying to god that it would be okay i would have never been able to live with that . it pulled on her neck but it was all good Can't tell anything happened (after the tears stopped we had a big laugh   No therapy for her..(can you just imagine it)


----------



## UtahMama

spongemommie05 said:
			
		

> Oh sure it's all my fault J/k
> socks are no problem be over in a flash let me put my super cape on   cleaning the boys bathroom, (not gonna happen) lonnie is gonna clean ours and then i will go in there and finish There better be nothing to finish>
> i have two junk drawers but they have different junk in them (hahah)
> I will be over for dinner i love brocolli like i love spongebob,,
> i am so sad for Jayedyn i was vacuuming and was 2 ft in front of her and she bent over to get something and my vacuum suck her hair up almost to her neck  i said a few choice words i care not to repeat and as i was pulling her hair out i was praying to god that it would be okay i would have never been able to live with that . it pulled on her neck but it was all good Can't tell anything happened (after the tears stopped we had a big laugh   No therapy for her..(can you just imagine it)


OH NOOOOO! Is she ok? More importantly, is her HAIR ok???????


----------



## spongemommie05

UtahMama said:
			
		

> OH NOOOOO! Is she ok? More importantly, is her HAIR ok???????


yea it is still down to her butt,  no trauma


----------



## jeriber

I am sitting here laughing at us   
WWPD from the last few posts: buy a big box of Dark chocolate Covered Bing Cherries and eat them, bake oatmeal raisin cookies and eat them (but that's Ok because they are 2 or 3 food groups0 and then flush it all out with BROCOLLI  

What a fun group we are!!


----------



## harleygirl

Hehe!  I luv you guys.  When we all loose our bat wings we'll hafta meet up and do a Peep dance at the World in our skinny jeans and we can have a ceremonial cleansing by burning our Fat Pants together


----------



## harleygirl

jeriber said:
			
		

> I am sitting here laughing at us
> WWPD from the last few posts: buy a big box of Dark chocolate Covered Bing Cherries and eat them, bake oatmeal raisin cookies and eat them (but that's Ok because they are 2 or 3 food groups0 and then flush it all out with BROCOLLI
> 
> What a fun group we are!!



okay now Cherries and raisens are fruit, choc is good for the heart and soul, oatmeal keeps us reglar AND we all know the benefits of BROCCOL  I!!!  phhhht


----------



## harleygirl

*PEEPS * - I have an announcement - it is 8 p.m. and I have not had a diet coke at all today zilch, nary a drop....YAY ME!!!!!    This is a major hurdle for me, I wish words could express how big a hurdle it is!!! you know it sounds crazy, but I think that DC seriously does have something to do with me losing/not losing weight...  Today Diet Coke - tomorrow the sugar addiction  If I don't post a loss this week BUT don't have another DC I will be a happy girl...baby steps


----------



## dismom9761

Hi everyone.I knew I could come here and get some comic relief and ya'll did not fail me.It has been a VERY stressful evening so I thought while I scarfed my dinner of tuna and green beans I would check in.Be back later..gotta go listen to my son practice a report that should have been memorized a week ago....


----------



## KatInHat

hey peeps, sorry I didn't check in on Friday..I was too ashamed.. I let you down.  Last week was my bday and I was not a very good girl (cheesecake was involved).  I need to exercise more I know that will make a difference.  

I was way too busy this weekend to eat much of anything.  We had to finish gutting what was left in our flooded house. It was very emotional.  Our house was flooded over the roof(Katrina).  The good news is an investor wants to buy our house, fix it and resell.  That will be another very emotional day.  

I just got back from the ER with my son.  DS6 found golf DH golf clubs and was trying to play golf in the yard .. before I could get to the yard to get the golf club away from him DS3 walked into the path of the swing.. hit in the head.  He had to get 3 staples in his head. He cried less than I did.  I learned that I could never be a nurse.  He will be just fine.  

I am still reading the You, on a diet book.  I now know way too much about what happens to food after you eat it.   I will post more tips when I don't feel like such a hypocrite .. and I get time.  

Ok, I know you heard this before but .. this is my week.. .. I might need backup.  I am trying to stay positive.

Welcome to everyone new. Congrats to everyone who lost last week.


----------



## harleygirl

OH Kat - my heart breaks for you about the house! bless your heart (yes I am a Ga girl, with all the southern schmooze)  girl you have really been thru it this week huh? Cheesecake usually makes me feel better too!   
We're here for you!!! You're right This is Your Week...has Kat written all over it!!!


----------



## jeriber

harleygirl said:
			
		

> *PEEPS * - I have an announcement - it is 8 p.m. and I have not had a diet coke at all today zilch, nary a drop....YAY ME!!!!!    This is a major hurdle for me, I wish words could express how big a hurdle it is!!! you know it sounds crazy, but I think that DC seriously does have something to do with me losing/not losing weight...  Today Diet Coke - tomorrow the sugar addiction  If I don't post a loss this week BUT don't have another DC I will be a happy girl...baby steps




Way to go harleygirl   -giving up pop is sooo hard to do


----------



## jeriber

I just got back from the ER with my son.  DS6 found golf DH golf clubs and was trying to play golf in the yard .. before I could get to the yard to get the golf club away from him DS3 walked into the path of the swing.. hit in the head.  He had to get 3 staples in his head. He cried less than I did.  I learned that I could never be a nurse.  He will be just fine.  


Ok said:
			
		

> I am always way emotional at the ER also-just tell me someone is headed there and I start bawling.  Hope the little guy is doing alright-and his big brother, too.
> 
> This IS your week-just take it one baby step at a time


----------



## harleygirl

jeriber said:
			
		

> Way to go harleygirl   -giving up pop is sooo hard to do


YOU BETCHA it is!!! 9:37 and noDiet Coke  and Alls WAELL (ie Robin Hood)


----------



## TwinkieMama

Hi Peeps!
I came to find a good reason not to drown my sorrows in chocolate and you all had me    what with the "healthy" cookies and homemaking tips (don't place a poopy diaper near the scented candle) and child rearing advice (don't vacuum up DDs hair)

Monica- sorry you are blah... Dr. Twinkie reccomends 15 minutes of dancing to early 80s music... legwarmers optional....hmm I would start with "Hungry Like a Wolf" by Duran Duran and then "Down Under" by Men at Work followed by "Sweet Dreams" by the Eurythmics and finish with "Vacation" by the Go-Go's.... if you are still blah then recruit your kids to be the air band for "I want Candy" by Bow Wow Wow... you have to act out the drum solos and move with the beat (be sure to have a good explaination for what in tarnation they are talking about  .... I told my kids the singers just like candy a lot) ... .no one can be blah after a good air drum solo  

Hey Mumbler- thanks for the introduction! I remember you from my trip reports because of the molecular biology (doesn't it just sound cool?)... I used to do that back in the day!

Harleygirl- Oh MY!  I can just picture your whole double take on the    week one of this thread I was being really good about the pushups but they have fallen to the wayside... back on the batwing free wagon I go!

Kat- Glad you are back! No judgement from us chocolate covered cherry eating peeps!  What an emotional week... glad to hear that everyone is OK.... the ER is a scary place to be.....


----------



## monymony3471

Let me clear my throat.........(another lyric from the beastie boys)

If I not here posting I feel lost.

It was just a wet cloudy day and it totally effected me.  I think it's post disney depression.  Honestly I do.  Every night since we've been home I dream about our days at the parks.  When does that stop?  

DH did price another trip for next year.  There is hope.

Ok, here it goes, 

Breakfast: ham and cheese omelet
am snack: since Matt was at school, a big scoop of peanut butter.  
Lunch: cobb salad, I made it.
Dinner: eggs and bacon.  I just 3 pieces, and 2 pieces of cinnamon toast. 
Drank 8 glasses of water.  
Took a day off from the tread mill.  gasp!

My tummy feels yucky kinda like my day.  I blame the fatty bacon.  That's a good thing because I've learned since that was cleansed, my body says yucky don't like it.  

Ok just a few words.

A Year Without A Santa Clause, this new one that's on, is worse than Waiting To Exhale.  

Spongie, can I call you that, my son was sweeping with the electric sweeper in the kitchen near DD2's toys, and she lent down toward the floor and her hair got wrapped all around the mechanism.  That was a nighmare.  But her hair survived.  She just won't go near the sweeper.  Darn, lost another helper there.

harley: I admire any chick that can ride a big boy's bike.  Way cool.

UM: Cleaning is not fun, whether it's the dishes or the boys yucky bathroom.

Kat:  Hang in there.  It's hard to leave any home whether it's willingly or unintentional.  Hope you're finding your peace with that.

There's a name for the ugly fat under your arms?  Great, now I'm more self conscience than ever.  I can hear the whisper's now........


----------



## mousehouselover

Ok, I know I'm a few day overdue for a check in. I was such a laxy bum yeterday, I didn't get off the sofa all day. I didn't get dressed or take a shower either. It was kind of nice being a bum but I felt so bad by the end of the night. I really felt like a sloth. It did help me get motivated for the week though and I did really good today.

I think I set a new record for water today: 4 liters!!!  I'm going to be in the bathroom every 2 hours all night long. (It should also help with my 'big potty' issue I've been having; um rather not having a 'big potty'.....)  

I also was good with my food. I had 1.5 boiled eggs and a slice of toast for breakfast, a packet of grits for a snack, 1/3c peach slices in lite juice and 1/2 c fat free cottage cheese for lunch. I had about 1/2c mixed nuts for an afternoon snack though. Dinner was a salad w/ low cal french dressing, 3 roma tomatoes, a piece of lasagna and 3   pieces of garlic bread. (Homemade from sliced white bread and chopped garlic spread.) 

I did 40 mins on the tread mill today too!! I have to make up for lost time though since I didn't do any on Fri, Sat or Sun and didn't keep track of the walking I did while shopping. If I do 20 more mins, I'm caught up to where I need to be to meet my minimium for the month.  

*harleygirl* Great job with the DC. Givign up soda can be tough. I read a study a while back that showed people who drank diet soda gained more weight than people who had regular. I personally think it's due to the artificial sweetner. 

*Kat*{{{{HUGS}}}} I'm sorry your going through such an emotional time. I get really attached to my houses too. We lived in a house for about a yr and a half and couldn't afford to stay there any more and I still feel protective of it. It's spent a lot of time vacant since we moved out and it seems that no one can live there for more than a yr. It's sad since it's such a neat house. 

I know I'm not getting personals to everyone, but I do really hope y'all are hanging in here and taking care of yourself. That's what this is all about, taking care of ourelves so we can life full lives, love ourselves and keep up with our babes. 

Welcome to the newbies~ I've only been here about a week and it's been great. I get to shout about my accomplishments and be propped up when I'm having a weak moment. I'm not afraid to say I didn't do so well because there's no platitudes or ccrappy advice. We've all been there and know how hard it is to grab onto the wagon and stay on. Why do we call it a wagon anyway, it's more like a bucking bronco or a steer.... hang on for dear life and hope you don't get trampled if you fall off.... LOL

Oh, I had a staff Christmas party on Sat, I was good, mostly veggies on my plate. I sent DH for a dessert though as i wasn't sure if I could trust myself and he brought me a whole piece of cheesecake   I asked for a very small one.... I did have raspberries on the side (no syrup) so it wasn't a total loss. 

I know I'm going to have a good week; gain, plateau or loss, I'm paying attention to what I'm eating and I'm taking care of my body so I know I'm doing ++ things for myself.


----------



## Disneyland_Mama

jeriber said:
			
		

> I am sitting here laughing at us
> WWPD from the last few posts: buy a big box of Dark chocolate Covered Bing Cherries and eat them, bake oatmeal raisin cookies and eat them (but that's Ok because they are 2 or 3 food groups0 and then flush it all out with BROCOLLI
> 
> What a fun group we are!!


   
I have to agree... cherries are fruit and since they are coated in _DARK_ chocolate, which is a heart healthy food... I declare dark chocolate covered cherries are a diet food!  Eat up darlin's!!


----------



## harleygirl

mousehouselover said:
			
		

> I know I'm going to have a good week; gain, plateau or loss, I'm paying attention to what I'm eating and I'm taking care of my body so I know I'm doing ++ things for myself.



Thanks for reminding us why we are doing this!!!!  I'm gonna copy this and put in on my fridge


----------



## harleygirl

TwinkieMama said:
			
		

> Hi Peeps!
> I came to find a good reason not to drown my sorrows in chocolate and you all had me    what with the "healthy" cookies and homemaking tips (don't place a poopy diaper near the scented candle) and child rearing advice (don't vacuum up DDs hair)
> 
> Monica- sorry you are blah... Dr. Twinkie reccomends 15 minutes of dancing to early 80s music... legwarmers optional....hmm I would start with "Hungry Like a Wolf" by Duran Duran and then "Down Under" by Men at Work followed by "Sweet Dreams" by the Eurythmics and finish with "Vacation" by the Go-Go's.... if you are still blah then recruit your kids to be the air band for "I want Candy" by Bow Wow Wow... you have to act out the drum solos and move with the beat (be sure to have a good explaination for what in tarnation they are talking about  .... I told my kids the singers just like candy a lot) ... .no one can be blah after a good air drum solo
> 
> Hey Mumbler- thanks for the introduction! I remember you from my trip reports because of the molecular biology (doesn't it just sound cool?)... I used to do that back in the day!
> 
> Harleygirl- Oh MY!  I can just picture your whole double take on the    week one of this thread I was being really good about the pushups but they have fallen to the wayside... back on the batwing free wagon I go!
> 
> Kat- Glad you are back! No judgement from us chocolate covered cherry eating peeps!  What an emotional week... glad to hear that everyone is OK.... the ER is a scary place to be.....




Big Hair is Mandatory !!!!  As is the Off the Shoulder cut up Sweatshirt   and Matching legwarmers!!!   I am so withit!!!


----------



## UtahMama

You guys are describing some "ladies" I see around town. Ususally have a cigarette hanging off their lower lip and a baby or toddler on their lap as they drive to Walmart. (No offense to "ladies" with BIG hair, smokers, toddlers, Child carseat restraints, and Walmart Shoppers...you KNOW who you are!)

 It is soooo bedtime!


----------



## dwheatl

Hey, peeps, y'all have been busy. I went back to work today and felt behind all day. There was one of those giant cans of flavored popcorn that I've been craving, so I got out a paper cup and measured a half serving of the cheese corn. IT WAS RANCID! That'll teach me to stay away from the junk! i totally stuck to the plan otherwise, even when some work I did came out wrong and I had to stay late and re-do it. I actually cried about it (I think I'm still a little off-kilter from the flu) but I didn't eat in response, so YAY ME!
Yay for all of you. Welcome to newbies Princess V and Mumbler, and welcome back DLMama. Do you see I'm headed your way in a couple of weeks? Woo hoo!
Just reading the thread inspired me to get up and drink some water. Thanks peeps. I had WW chicken Santa Fe tonight. 2 pts and lots of veggies in it (they're usually kinda stingy about the veggies). I ate it with a 2 pt. high fiber tortilla and a salad. Yum yum.
I think I'll go do a little work on the batwings (sorry if I gave anybody more body image issues to deal with). Let's all agree not to hide when we slip off the wagon. Just give a little   and call for backup. We're with you all the way!


----------



## Helly121

Hi friends, Call me the newest member in this league that came here to ask for some advice about her child. May be you all are familiar with this problem. I have a three year old that is forever throwing herself on the ground wherever we are - yelling and screaming because she can't have her way. I dont know why he doing this when we all love him so much. Please give me some suggestion that how can I manage my child.


----------



## lexmelinda

*MORNING SHOUT OUT!*  

*Hey, Peeps*....there was lots of funny and lots of sad here yesterday. Just wanted to say   on the batwings and the junk food justification and   to those of you who are blah and sad...especially you, *Kat*. Why do 3-year olds have a magnetic attraction to heavy swinging things? And so sorry about the house. Things can only get better.  

*Now's the time to jump back on the wagon! Christmastime's a Comin' so beware.*

*YESTERDAY....*
Calories.....  
Eating after 6pm.....  
Exercise.....NOT SO  unless you count about a dozen rounds of the Peanuts Pony to Linus & Lucy on Itunes.
Water.....only 1/2 of a  

*Tough day today*....staff breakfast....which will likely be my breakfast and lunch and snack. Walking track here I come.....

_*Have a great, wonderful fat free, low carb, protein rich, water logged, activity filled....oh, geez.....have a good day! *_


----------



## Mumbler

Checking in this morning, didn't do so well last night...my big excuse is I just found out how much my escrow payment will increase due to the fact that not only did my taxes increase but my insurance almost doubled  .  The price you pay to live so close to the mousehouse!
So I hit the Baileys Irish Cream...and the thing is I really didn't feel any better, just guilty...oh well, today is a new day, onward and upwards!

Spongie - that is hilarious that you actually vacuumed your daughter's hair!  Hope she's okay and not too freaked out by the vacuum!

Kat - Sorry to hear about your little guy, although I'm sure it hurt like the dickens it probably bothers you more than him.  My DH would say it's the ticket to manhood or some rubbish like that, you know, chicks dig scars! 

Good Morning to all  Have a fabulous day!


----------



## UtahMama

Helly121 said:
			
		

> Hi friends, Call me the newest member in this league that came here to ask for some advice about her child. May be you all are familiar with this problem. I have a three year old that is forever throwing herself on the ground wherever we are - yelling and screaming because she can't have her way. I dont know why he doing this when we all love him so much. Please give me some suggestion that how can I manage my child.


Glad to help! 

First of all I notice it's your first post so Welcome!

I am a big watcher of Supernanny  she would say dont reward that behavior...consistently dont give in no matter how hard. I put Norah (DD2) in her crib to cry when she's like that I say nothing at all just put her in turn around without any feedback and walk out and close the door. She screams of course but the second she stops even to catch her breath, I go in and reward her! I have 3 two year olds at my house and this works for 2 out of 3 (the 3rd one, I'm afraid, has special needs) This is very easy to do when you've had 4 or 5 kids...if it's an only child, it's more heartbreaking!

Post that same question in the Disney for Families thread or in the regular Community Board and see what responses you get.

Good Luck! We've ALL been there!


----------



## UtahMama

GoOoOod Morning!!!!

I did fabulously all day yesterday then...

at night, late, I caved and ate oatmeal with craisins in it. I felt soooo much better after that. I'm always so hungry at night, so I think the answer to my dilema is to have a protein packed late dinner. Protein keeps me fuller for wayyyy longer than carbs, so I'll test this tonight!

My scale is a lying beach!   I hate the fluxuations! More water to flush the retained water!!!!!!! 

I do feel great and am starting to see the difference (in my chest, thanks alot... NOT my bum!!!!)

edited to add: I put my grimey toliet seat in the dishwasher and ruined it...but there is one at Lowe's that you just unhook from the toliet and put in the dishwasher to sanitize, so I'm off to Lowes! On the upside, my boys have no seat to pee on today!!!!


----------



## Minnie

_Slinking back in......_

I have been unbelievably bad ever since I left for my trip to Lido Beach. I'm so embarassed about what I've ate I can't even type it here   

Remember those loose jeans? Well they are gone away and the "sausage feeling" is back   

I'm starting back today though finally!

B - Diet Dew & yogurt
S - Kashi Bar
L - Salad or soup
S - Yogurt
D - Turkey roast
D - SF fudge bar 
E - 30 minutes dreadmill

Hope everyone is having an OP day


----------



## TwinkieMama

Good morning!

Ok I just had a huge breakie of raisin bran (and then some honeycomb cereal stolen from DS1)... I am feeling blah too so I am off to take my own advice and burn some calories and blah-feelings!

My scale hasn't budged at ALL.  Wah.  I know I should take it up at notch but I just don't want to.... (whine whine.... to bad I am only eating fat free cream cheese)

           

My DD4 (Twinkerbell) picked out these smilies!   We will be back later to check on you skinnie minnies!


----------



## PrincessV

Morning all!  Thank you eveyrone for your warm welcomes   What a great place this is!

Sounds like yesterday was universally icky.  I feel for you guys!  No major issues in my life, but it was just a down day for me, too. Monica, I'm totally with you on Post Disney Depression.  I can't stop thinking about our trip! 

Well, I came very, very close to sucking down a Mickey rice-crsipie treat last night, but the thought of having to admit to you that I succombed on my first day stopped me in my tracks.  Thanks guys!  
I did get on the treadmill last night... and my knee started hurting within 6 minutes.  WHY can't I find a pair of running shoes that doesn't make a body part hurt?  But I didn't quit - just pulled on my ancient runners that have no support, but don't inflict pain, and kept at it for a full 20   It's not much, but it's a start.

Here's hoping for a better day today for us all!

_P.S. You mean oatmeal raisin cookies *aren't * healthy??!!_


----------



## TwinkieMama

Just finished my "dance party" with my twin DDs (almost 5) and DS (19 mo) and while we were dancing like crazy people and doing some crunches and push-ups my little Twinkerbell says "Mommy I am going to stop eating chocolate and marshmellows and popsicles. I am going to be healthy. I am going to eat *yucky* stuff like you.  And even if I don't like it, I will eat it."
 
So there you have it... out of the mouths of babes comes wisdom!

What is so funny is that she is my pickiest eater out of the whole gang!


----------



## KatInHat

Good morning everyone.  Thanks for all of the   yesterday, I really needed them.  Today is off to a much better start.  Justin (DS3) is fine.  You wouldn't even know anything happened to him.  

As for the house, it was just emotional being back there going through all of the stuff we collected over the 11 years that we lived there. It brought back alot of memories and was hard to see our house and things like that.  Just thrown out for trash.  However, we didn't lose anything that couldn't be replaced, when it comes down do it .. it's all just stuff. We are, in some ways, better off than before the storm.  We are in a better place to raise our kids.  

Ok, no more gloom I promise (thanks for listening).  

I have been good this morning. I had a bowl of Kashi cereal for breakfast and I promise to drink my water today and do some sort of exercise for at least 30 minutes.

*Harleygirl* - Great job with giving up the diet soda, you must have some will power.

*Melinda* - How did the breakfast go?.. I was thinkin' bout ya. 

*twinkie* I hope you feel better after dancing the blah's away.       That is too funny about your DD. 

I'll check back later. My DS is chanting "GET OFF PUTA"  I guess he needs some attention.. Poor baby.


----------



## DisneyObsession

UtahMama said:
			
		

> Bat WINGS!!!!!! I have those!!!!!
> 
> ok, Oatmeal raisin cookies are like 2 or 3 food groups!!! Could be worse!
> Sheez, I could justify any junk food! (It's pink? Well SO are berries!)




Bat Wings?!? We call them "Bye-Bye Arms" because when you wave goodbye, they keep waving after you've stopped!   

And I agree...oatmeal cookies should be considered a healthy food...they're made with OATMEAL!!!   Isn't that healthy?!? 

I did great yesterday until I got home from work and ate cheese ravioli's, 1 piece of texas toast and LOTS of chrusciki. (crew-shi-ki). This is a polish pastry coated in powdered sugar and each piece is very light. However, they are not at all good for you! I will do better today!


----------



## aries1980

Gosh Ladies I miss being able to talk to you guys all day long... I cant wait tilll this move is over!!! Sunday we should be all done.... Anyways Miss you all and hope everyone is drinking water and exercising keep on slimming...

And here is a recipe for all of you...

I made Chicken Salad fast for lunch


One skinless chicken cutlet (put on the george foreman, or just grill it whatever)

1 tablespoon golden raisins

1 tablespoon honey roasted peanuts

6 pieces of pineapple chunks

1 tablespoon honey mustard

1 tablespoon fat free mayo

dash of garlic powder, onion powder, paprika, salt, pepper, 

and for those daring any kind of spicy powder- chili powder or curry powder

put all this in a food processor ( I have one of those mini chops that works well for this single serve other wise just double or triple and have leftover for another day)

Mix in processor till all mix (Mine ususally looks like pureed paste like consistency)

Put in a pita on wheat bread with crackers however you like...

enjoy hope you like it


----------



## Shula8205

Hello ladies . . . Well I'm back, and so is the weight I lost last week   !!  Not only did I give in to the Christmas goodies at my family's celebration, but why is that bereavement groups always supply fried chicken and chocolate cake at funeral luncheons???

Oh well, that's in the past and if you don't learn from the past you'll make the same mistakes in the future.  Note to self, lots of bad food choices and no exercise or sleep = 2 lbs.

I climbed back on the wagon today and hope to do better   !!  I took a nap yesterday evening and feel much better today so I hope to get some exercise in.  My doctor prescribed an antibiotic to try and determine the cause of my recent and frequent headaches and migraines, and that really threw me for a loop the past few days, but she's changing the prescription and ordering a CT scan, so I hope to get more exercise in soon   !!

Looking forward to the holidays and hoping to spend more time chatting with all of you   !!!


----------



## monymony3471

Lot's to read while eating my salad with chicken on it.  It's so good.  Yum Yum, I'm not board with eating this for lunch everyday because it's so good for me.

That didn't sound too forced did it?

Ok, I did it.  I really did it.  I almost did it in the fall, but too many excuses and I didn't.  So,  now, it's in the works.  I'm in.

I registered for school and I'm back in business!  

Working my way to be a Special Education Teacher.  Wow, I finally did it and I'm all giddy inside.

I quite the day care 3 years ago to do it. Got rid of all my stuff and 2 months later found out I was pregnant.  So, it got put on hold for a bit.  A bit is over and now i'm returning to school.  So, not to jinx anything, I'm not quitting daycare and I'll do it all at the same time.  Plus I need to be here for Mal.

Yea me!
Breakfast: eggs and mushrooms, 
am snack: cheese stick
I will do the tread mill after work.  Halfway to go with water.

Can anyone tell me how we burn fat.  How many cals do you burn while burning fat.  Etc.  I think someone here knows cause she said she reads about this stuff all the time and why is she overweight when she knows all she does?  I hope that didn't sound offensive, I was just reitterating what I read.

Thanks!

PS.  UM.  I was a late night eater all the time.  My trick was going to bed earlier or when the munches came I called it a night.


----------



## Bee

Welcome Back MINNIE!!


----------



## pixie dust 112

Hey Skinnie Minnies.  I made the finals in the red carpet dress contest.  Here's the link http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1297819&page=2&pp=15.  My dress is pictured.  After I lose all the weight, maybe I'll actually be able to wear it!    If you want to vote for my dress, I'd appreciate it!


----------



## UtahMama

*Pixie! *  I voted for ya! It'll match your hair beautifully!  

*Mony2!*  Horray!!!! Soooo happy for you! Special Ed. takes such patience! Those kids are like innocent angels though, I'm sure they could teach US a little sumpin!

*Shula!* So sorry!  Darn IT!!! Everything just tastes so GOOD this time of year...even in bereavement group! You can do it!!!   

*Aries!* Looks Nummy! I forgot chicken today at Cosco! I 'll save that recipe in my little book! We miss you sistah!

*Bee!!!* I am so glad you are here! I just love you to pieces!

*DisneyObsession!* That same thing happened to me yesterday! Did well alllll day then BAM! Oatmeal with craisins    I'm eating dinner late, and making it high protein, that's my plan-o-attack! ((Waving bye-bye!!))

*KatintheHat*("and that is that" is what I always think when I see you!) glad to hear you're doing lots better!   

*Twinkie!* I am gonna do a dance party too! I love your example to your kids, eating yucky stuff!!!!  

*PrincessV*- I STILL have Post-Disney-Vacation-Syndrom (PDVS)! Oi!

*EVERYONE*- As we speak, Spongemama is FREAKING out because her computer just died...she called expressing huge withdrawl symptoms but has opted for plan B to CLEAN her house...which started me on my laundry room which is like a giant junk drawer lately! Almost done!!!! She says "Hi"!!!


No Cheating SO FAR today! I do have "pack Meeting " tonight with scouts so that should be lovely with tons of scout-friendly treat-ige!!!!!   I WONT let you down!!!!!!!


----------



## TwinkieMama

SpongieMama and UtahLady- Please come over  here and clean my house too.. I'll even let you use the computer when you are done!  And fix you a yucky snack  

I have piles of laundry and seriously stained carpet  and a smallish amt of dishes to do....

Also I really want to bake a carrot cake  (if mac-n-cheese can be a vegetable so can carrot cake) tonight for some reason (mainly because I should be going to work but school is done   so it is like a vacation!)


Congrats to Monymonymonicaschoolgirl!  Way to go!  

I really want some chocolate right now but I can't have since it isn't yucky......


----------



## BONITATIME

TM can I please join the idea that carrot cake is a vegatable. I really like the idea.


----------



## UtahMama

Can chocolate be a protein???? Just for a minute?  





((Oh, the damage I could do in a minute's time!))


----------



## BONITATIME

UtahMama said:
			
		

> Can chocolate be a protein???? Just for a minute?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ((Oh, the damage I could do in a minute's time!))



This could become a dangerous concept. What other food can we pretend is a good food habit


----------



## Bee

UtahMama
[B said:
			
		

> Bee!!![/B] I am so glad you are here! I just love you to pieces!
> 
> [





DITTO!!!  You crack me up!!  Feel like I know you... You are special!   

Oh, and so is everyone else...  Tell Spongie.. sorry about     ....    Bee


----------



## spongemommie05

Hello all i have only a second to say Hi! Husband is gonna do maintance on the computer ,just wanted to say hi and love to ya all (As he DH is laughing at me ,and my addiction to the DIS CRACK   (that is what he calls this board   )
Pixiedust i voted for ya that dress is to die for , i will be dead before i can wear something like that   Hahaha ,,no it is gorgeous, well gotta go check back later


----------



## Disneyland_Mama

Whoo Hooo!! I didn't eat any Chocolate covered cherries today!   

I didn't get on the scale today, but I was relatively good today.  I hit the mall for my exercise today.  Unfortunately I exercised my debit card more than my bum.      I even walked passed Auntie Ann's without a glance.  I may be on the road to recovery!

*Kat:*  I feel your pain!  DS2 smacked his head on the table back in Sept. and required 4 stitches to close his eyebrow.  I know I cried more than he did.  Boys    he bounced back just like your little one.

*Pixie Dust:*  I'm heading over to check out your dress and vote for ya!

Have a great night all!


----------



## Bee

pixie dust 112 said:
			
		

> Hey Skinnie Minnies.  I made the finals in the red carpet dress contest.  Here's the link http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1297819&page=2&pp=15.  My dress is pictured.  After I lose all the weight, maybe I'll actually be able to wear it!    If you want to vote for my dress, I'd appreciate it!




Done!!!


----------



## monymony3471

47 rocking minutes on the treadmill.  

When I was done there was no way I could eat my dinner.  Exercising just supresses my appetite.  

So I put it away after eating just a little.  

Got 10 glasses of water in.

I had a good day.  It was nice to see daylight.  It was nice to walk around the campus a little.

I started out at a University that is in the downtown area.  So I don't have a huge commute, I'm taking courses at the local community college and eventually I'll transfer my credits and finish up at WSU. (That's Wayne State University)  It's where Casey Casum went to school.

Nice to see some self control here.  Great jobs everyone.

Tomorrow is Wednesday and then it's 2 days to weigh in!  

I challenge no cheating for the next 2 days.  Make it count!


----------



## pixie dust 112

thanks   everybody!


----------



## Backstage_Gal

I voted for you, Pixie!


----------



## pixie dust 112

Thanks for all your votes!  Right now I'm down by 8, and am in third place.  The winner gets three tag wishes with the tag genie.  My Neice is 12 and erased her tag by mistake!  I really want to get it back for her!


----------



## pixie dust 112

Ok guys..I just had about 4 teaspoons of Sweet Black Cherry Ice Cream.... that counts as a fruit, right?    Good news is because I'm on this thread thought WWPD (although I can't remember what that stands for, I know it's important and inspirational)..and I didn't eat the whole pint, which is what I would normally do!!    for me !


----------



## UtahMama

Pixie! It's "What would Peeps do?" 

I wouldn't ask that these days though! I'll TELL you what they'd DO...they'd go ahead and eat it claiming it's healthy!!!!  

*Everyone*- Had the neatest youth activity tonight! We told the kids (aged 12-17) we were gong caroling...we did! But, at each of the homes we visited we had arranged for them to turn us away. One was trying to put her baby to bed, one was just leaving, one was too busy to listen, you get the picture. The leaders (me among them) we to stir the pot as we left each house by saying stuff like, "Geez, they could have at least let us finish our song...." and "Gosh, that was rude!" (stuff like that) at the end we met at a real stable with real animals and a nice fire. We asked the kids how they felt to be turned away from each house we visited. As it dawned on them that we had arranged the whole thing...they got to experience what Joseph and Mary had experienced (a slight fraction but still an object lesson) by being turned away. We ended up with spiced cider and hot chocolate and my homemade chocolate chip cookies ((DONT ask!)) singing XMas songs (including "Santa Baby"!) It was a great experience! I had to bring my kids who were pre-threatened to behave like angels and they did!


----------



## mousehouselover

A hot a sweaty PEEP here...just finished 40mins on the TM.

I drank 4 liters of water again today. I don't think I've peed so much in my entire life. 

It's DH's b-day and I wound up taking him out to dinner. I hadn't planned on going out but DH felt terrible and that's what he wanted. We wound up at a really yummy Italian place, and all in all, I didn't do too bad. We had something called costini; it was Italian bread brushed with olive oil, sprinkled with Italian spices and layered with sliced tomatoes and mozzerella cheese before being toasted in the oven. My dinner was Eggplant ala Diane, not sure what that means exactly but it was like parmgiana, with out marinara, just chopped tomatoes over spaghetti. We did share a piece of tiramisu and a scoop of spumoni.   

I'm startng to think I don't have the motivation to lose weight. My will power is pretty weak and I'm not 'feeling' it. The last time I did this, I was gung ho about eating right and getting my exercise whenever possible. I'm doing small things like walking the 2 blocks to the dentist and eating more veggies but I'm really feeling like it's more punishment than a llifestyle change that's good for me. Of course, this may just be PMS talking... I expected AF today and she didn't come so I'm a bit frustrated. My chest is achy and swollen, I'm tired and I know I'm not pg so I just want to get this over with. I'm also getting anxious for the holidays. I suppose I should just chalk this up to being cranky.  

Mony~ Congrats to going back to school. I'm too big of a chicken to do it. 

Pixie~ Good luck with the contest. I voted for you.

Disneyland_mama~ way to fight off those crazy choc covered cherries and mall snacks....LOL

spongie~ Sorry to hear about your 'puter problems, hopefully your DH can fix it.

Bee~ you are such a funny and positive persson. It's been nice having you here.

Twinkie~ I'll buy carrot cake as a veggie, but the frosting is a huge stretch.

UM~ Chocolate.......yummy...bad......yummy....bad..... I guess I'm a bit conflicted today. I had 2 bites of a turtle brownie at lunch and felt really proud of myself for just having a tiny bit but now I'm feeling guilty... more conflict. Guess I'll have to get some broccoli and mushrooms. No butter, no cheese, no Chinese sauces......

well, it's 11:30 and I have a few more things to do before bed. Catch y'all tomorrow.


----------



## pixie dust 112

UtahMama said:
			
		

> Pixie! It's "What would Peeps do?"
> 
> I wouldn't ask that these days though! I'll TELL you what they'd DO...they'd go ahead and eat it claiming it's healthy!!!!
> 
> *Everyone*- Had the neatest youth activity tonight! We told the kids (aged 12-17) we were gong caroling...we did! But, at each of the homes we visited we had arranged for them to turn us away. One was trying to put her baby to bed, one was just leaving, one was too busy to listen, you get the picture. The leaders (me among them) we to stir the pot as we left each house by saying stuff like, "Geez, they could have at least let us finish our song...." and "Gosh, that was rude!" (stuff like that) at the end we met at a real stable with real animals and a nice fire. We asked the kids how they felt to be turned away from each house we visited. As it dawned on them that we had arranged the whole thing...they got to experience what Joseph and Mary had experienced (a slight fraction but still an object lesson) by being turned away. We ended up with spiced cider and hot chocolate and my homemade chocolate chip cookies ((DONT ask!)) singing XMas songs (including "Santa Baby"!) It was a great experience! I had to bring my kids who were pre-threatened to behave like angels and they did!




Absolutely awesome idea!


----------



## S.Poppins

UtahMama said:
			
		

> Pixie! It's "What would Peeps do?"
> 
> I wouldn't ask that these days though! I'll TELL you what they'd DO...they'd go ahead and eat it claiming it's healthy!!!!
> 
> *Everyone*- Had the neatest youth activity tonight! We told the kids (aged 12-17) we were gong caroling...we did! But, at each of the homes we visited we had arranged for them to turn us away. One was trying to put her baby to bed, one was just leaving, one was too busy to listen, you get the picture. The leaders (me among them) we to stir the pot as we left each house by saying stuff like, "Geez, they could have at least let us finish our song...." and "Gosh, that was rude!" (stuff like that) at the end we met at a real stable with real animals and a nice fire. We asked the kids how they felt to be turned away from each house we visited. As it dawned on them that we had arranged the whole thing...they got to experience what Joseph and Mary had experienced (a slight fraction but still an object lesson) by being turned away. We ended up with spiced cider and hot chocolate and my homemade chocolate chip cookies ((DONT ask!)) singing XMas songs (including "Santa Baby"!) It was a great experience! I had to bring my kids who were pre-threatened to behave like angels and they did!



I love this idea! I may have to borrow it! We are having a lock-out (up all night) with our jr. high kids, HHMMM this maybe a good activity!   

Pixie - You look marvelous in your dress - eat a whole quart of ice cream if you want!   

As far as what I ate today - I am pleading the fifth. I did, however, pass on the roll at lunch


----------



## S.Poppins

monymony3471 said:
			
		

> Lot's to read while eating my salad with chicken on it.  It's so good.  Yum Yum, I'm not board with eating this for lunch everyday because it's so good for me.
> 
> That didn't sound too forced did it?
> 
> Ok, I did it.  I really did it.  I almost did it in the fall, but too many excuses and I didn't.  So,  now, it's in the works.  I'm in.
> 
> I registered for school and I'm back in business!
> 
> Working my way to be a Special Education Teacher.  Wow, I finally did it and I'm all giddy inside.
> 
> I quite the day care 3 years ago to do it. Got rid of all my stuff and 2 months later found out I was pregnant.  So, it got put on hold for a bit.  A bit is over and now i'm returning to school.  So, not to jinx anything, I'm not quitting daycare and I'll do it all at the same time.  Plus I need to be here for Mal.
> 
> Yea me!
> Breakfast: eggs and mushrooms,
> am snack: cheese stick
> I will do the tread mill after work.  Halfway to go with water.
> 
> Can anyone tell me how we burn fat.  How many cals do you burn while burning fat.  Etc.  I think someone here knows cause she said she reads about this stuff all the time and why is she overweight when she knows all she does?  I hope that didn't sound offensive, I was just reitterating what I read.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> PS.  UM.  I was a late night eater all the time.  My trick was going to bed earlier or when the munches came I called it a night.



Congratulations on going back to school! I taught spec. ed for 5 years. I quit to stay home with my second child and help my husband. Then about 6 years ago I began working in children's ministry at my church and about 3 years ago I started running the childcare center and private school. In May, I bit the bullet and enrolled in grad school to get my Masters in early childhood education. It has been tough - work, school, family, ministry. But I know it will be worth it. You just have to prioritize - like it is okay that we retrieve clothes out of the basket or dryer instead of the closets - right?! And why make beds, unless company is coming! Best wishes!


----------



## dwheatl

Boohoo. I had a big old post written and I lost it.  The upshot is, I worked out on the elliptical for 35 minutes, but when I weighed at the gym, my weight was up. On  the way home from the grocery store, I binged on soy chips because I was mad that my weight was up when I've tried so hard. Overall, my calories weren't bad today, but I'm mad at myself for eating in response to frustration.

PD-I voted for you.  

Mony-Great job on enrolling in school.

MHL-Hang in there. We're behind you all the way. don't let the her-mones bring you down.

Let's all keep slimmin'.


----------



## dismom9761

Well it is 2:00 am here but I wanted to read what everyone had written today.Hope I don't forget anyone ....

dwheatl-don't beat yourself up for eating out of frustration.At least yoy recognize it for what it is and it may help you next time.Don't give up !!

 MHL-I hope you get to feeling better.I am right in the middle of AF(as you called it)and it has definitely not helped my dieting and mood.Baby steps....

UM-I love that activity!  I will definitely have to remember that one.

Pixie dust-Sweet Black Cherry Ice Cream..hmmm sounds like a fruit to me.Now I am the one that considers mac n cheese to be a veggie.....

Mony mony-it is awesome that you have enrolled in school.I am so proud of you!!

Kat-I am glad that your son is feeling better.My oldest son hit my DS9 with a baseball bat when he was three and it knocked him out(just for a sec) and cracked his skull.He also had stiches and he loves telling people about his scar.

I had an okay day though I didn't get to exercise.I had to pick up my DS9(peyton)early because he didn't feel well,run a few errands,company for dinner,and wrapped for about three hours.I have lost two gifts-both Harleygirls!!  
   My eating was okay I think I was under my calories but I haven't counted them.I have another session with the personal trainer tomorrow and I will pass on any helpful tips.
  Well it sounds like Peyton needs another treatment...everyone have a succesful Tuesday...


----------



## BONITATIME

Good Morning 

UM-That was really neat idea, It is always better to get them to feel things rather than tell young people bout things.

Pixie dust- I voted for you. It is lovely what you want to do for your niece.

I was good about eating yesterday even if the only thing resembling excersise was 18 sit ups. I plan to try to do one more each day and then I will have that flat tummy we all dream about. I am not 100 porcent convinced after 2 children it is possible but I am trying.


----------



## lexmelinda

*GOOD MORNING, SKINNY MINNIES!!!*  

Come on, peeps....junk food is junk food. Sugar cane is technically a vegetable since it is grown and harvested and for that matter so is cocoa, wheat, potatoes, rice, etc. These are *evil vegetables*. Stay away from their seductive lure. Just say no!

*Monica*....way to go on the schooling! And I accept your challenge to not cheat for the next 2 days.....here I go....not cheating.

*Nikki*....flat stomach, possible....cute belly button, not possible...for me at least. That third pregnancy did me in.

*Pixie*....voted for ya! I really did love your dress.   

*UM*.....passing along the caroling idea to our youth minister who is actually having a caroling party at his house on Sunday! Thanks! Way to go with "pre-threatening" your kids...I do that, too.

*MHlover*....Don't lose hope!! It's the hormones talkin....hang in there.  

*YESTERDAY....
Calories*.....ok. I did the math last night on all the brunch food and I think I'm good. UM...here is something to top broccoli retribution. I had a bowl (2 servings) of extra fiber all bran with skim milk and 2 tablespoons of flax seed...30 grams of fiber and only 250 calories. Roto Rooter, indeed.
*Late Eating*....last bite at 5:30...tempted with zombie bite of cheese party pizza and held my ground.
*Water and Exercise*.....no good. Getting three kids to school and carrying 3 casseroles to the car for the brunch...I forgot my walking shoes and my water bottle. I'll be back on track today but won't make my exercise quota for the week.   

*HAVE A GREAT DAY, EVERYONE!!!!*


----------



## monymony3471

Thanks to everyone for the good vibes.  Although I am so excited for my decision in the back of my head I was wondering how I was going to pull this off.  Especially when Tim travels.  

I will just have to figure a way right?  This is when you start asking for help, which I am so not accustomed to.  

Leaving clothes in the baskets, and leave beds unmade, I do that already!  Sometimes.

Stepping back on my soapbox:

Dieting or changing your lifestyle is an everyday effort.  Not Monday through Friday.  

Like lexy said, stay away from the evil foods!  Don't buy them.  Your family will benefit from healthy foods and snacks too.

If you have to have a frozen treat every now and then, buy a sugar free fudge pop.  

I buy the dannon carb control yogurts. They are pre-packaged as individual servings, vanilla flavored.  I also have sugar free puddings mixes.  If you sprinkle some of the powder of your favorite flavor into the yogurt, it really makes a great sweet treat.  The chocolate is great and so is the pistashcio.  

It also works with fresh berries.

Remember why you are here, it's not only for entertainment.  I look at it as a fun way to do something we all dread.  Laughing is an exercise right?

Keep on Keepin' on!


----------



## honeymo78

Good morning everyone.  It's great to see how popular this thread has become.  Even though I don't post as much as I'd like to, I love reading  what everyone else is going through and it helps me get through the tough times.  

I'm starting to get better at not going back for seconds.  That used to be a big problem for me.  I'd eat it just because there was food left whether I was actually hungry or not.  

Yesterday I was really bad with water.  Just one glass of crystal lite.  Its so much easier to get my water in when I'm at work (and I stayed home yesterday).  There's a water cooler just a few step from my desk and I fill up all day.  But even with so little water yesterday I'm still holding on to the 1lb loss from the weekend.  Hopefully with plenty of water today and tomorrow I'll be able to hang on to it and maybe even get rid of a little more.


----------



## PrincessV

*Monica*  Congrats on your decision to go back to school!  Ive been in that position for the past two years and can honestly say its a challenge, but totally worth it.
And, 47 minutes on the treadmill?  You go girl!  I barely managed 20 Monday.

*Pixie_dust*  I voted!  Great dress, and you'll look terrific in it!

*TM*  Ive long argued for carrot cakes nutritional merits: youve got your vegetable group (carrots), legumes (walnuts), grains (theres some sort of flour, right?), AND dairy (cream cheese frosting).  All in all, a well-balanced meal  

*UM*  - do you really even want me to start with my MANY justifications for chocolate being "healthy"?!   

*DM*  way to go!  Keep it up, you can do it  

*Mhlover*  I feel your pain.  A couple months ago, I finally gave up on ever fitting in my jeans from the past few years and bought all new ones, several sizes bigger.  If it helps, Im done with the idea of losing weight.  The times I was thinnest were also times when the stress in my life was nearly killing me.  Ill happily accept a few extra pounds in the name of being happy.  BUT, I also know how much better I feel when Im eating right and exercising.  So I say, dont worry about losing weight, just concentrate on doing things that make you feel GOOD!   

*dwheatl *  just remember muscle weighs more than fat!  Historically, my weight always goes up a bit when I start adding muscle.  Its a good thing!

*Everybody else*  keep up the great work and keep making good choices!  Yall are keeping me motivated already, so Im doing my best to cheer you on, too!     

As for me as always seems to happen when I start exercising, I was STARVING by lunchtime yesterday.  But, instead of my usual Lean Cuisine, I accepted that I was more hungry than usual and had a big, but healthy, lunch from the café at work.  It worked!  Instead of getting home at 6pm and stuffing my face, I wasnt too hungry and just had a small bagel, 2 slices of veggie-bacon and a small apple.  I wanst overly full and happily did a half hour of yoga.  Im thinking a big lunch/smaller dinner may be key for me.

Keep on slimming!


----------



## spongemommie05

Wow , you miss a day and it's like reading a novel  okay here i go :
Monica  Congrats on your decision to go back to school !!!!!  
way to go everyone on sticking with it despite the debate whether chocolate is good for ya   i say in a way it is !
Um : i am glad your activity went so well that rocks (jesus is the reason for the season)
pixiedust i voted for ya and good luck  
MHL: you can do it don't give up we are here for ya   
Kat: take care of your son ,ouch! my 7 yr old was clocked in the head with a Horseshoe at a family reunion he has a very hard head it bled for a lil bit but didn't need stitches he has a harry potter scar but not a lightning bolt   
 dwheatl: don't drive yourself crazy ! it is hard but you can do it 
And yes i did really vacuum up DD's hair i did not personally, my posessed vacuum did, But she is okay! still down to her butt and as cute as ever. i am glad because i really did not want to be bald this year, (i told her if anything would have happened to it I would have cut my hair to match her's )
Everyone else: stay strong ,we can and will do this together, we are here for each other ,and just know we are a big circle of love and will be some pretty healthy skinnie minnies 
love to all   gotta go start the day! remember just keep slimmin.


----------



## UtahMama

I ROCK! My laundry room looks like Martha Stewart herself came and cleaned and organized it! I have a plastic container for lightbulbs, batteries, first aid, haircutting supplies, kids' art supplies, shoe shine/ shoe laces, hats/gloves/scarves, etc.

THAT is what makes me happier than a pig in a candy store...or a kid in slop!

I feel accomplished!   (the "accomplished" smilie)

Sorry, I know that has NOTHING to do with dieting and yet it does! Yesterday when I felt like EATING out of boredom, I took everything out of the laundry room and totally focused on it...instead of eating!

Today's task, the PANTRY! 
I recieved my Jan. issue of Martha Stewart Magazine which is on organization.   ...I also love the magazine called "Real Simple".

In leu of excercise, I'll get down on my hands and knees and scrub the kitchen floor, it needs it with 4-8 kids here at any given time, and two muddy pawed Golden Retrievers trapsing in and out! 

I am also very mindful of every single thing I eat! I have to be!!!!!!

Carrot cake isn't bad as long as you ONLY eat the carrot part  ~! Dont even HAVE on hand ANY thing that could tempt you (Dr. Phil...the environmet for success!) I'm at a weak point that I cant set myself up!


----------



## monymony3471

Utahmama:  You are doing great.  Weaknesses smeaknesses.  You are keeping yourself busy and making great choices.  I agree your caroling project was rockin!  You have so many things in your life to feel good about.  Focus on those.

PrincessV: 20 minutes is better than 0.  You gave your body 20 minutes of moving and burning,  heart pumping and circulation that it craves.  Way to go.

honeymo:  keep your water glass in site at all times as a reminder.  It's so important to wash the bad out!

There's only 2 ways to get the bad out, elimination and exercising.  What's it gonna be?


----------



## Bee

Hi everyone!! Just thinking about you today!!!!


----------



## jeriber

Just wanted to share what happened yesterday-I got on the scale in the morning before starting my day and WHAT-168 lbs-now that's not even close to my normal weight and probably much more than my size 5ish frame (it's in there somewhere waiting to get out) should be subjected too.  So I get on again before going to bed and it says 101-YAw Hoo-67 lbs lost in one day.  I'll keep the scale as long as it says 101   .  Now if only my clothes were saying 101

What a laugh I got out of that!


----------



## Poohbear77

Just wanted to check in to say that I am still here with ya   It's been kind of a rough week. The kids and my husband have all been sick with a *lovely* tummy virus. This is the second one to go around our house this winter so far!  

Anyways, I haven't had much time to get on the computer to check what has been going on. I miss you guys, and hope everyone is sticking to their plans.   I am still eating less, but have not been exercising at all  

I will weigh in this Friday and let you all know!!!

You are all in my prayers. *Stick with it!!!!*


----------



## pixie dust 112

jeriber said:
			
		

> Just wanted to share what happened yesterday-I got on the scale in the morning before starting my day and WHAT-168 lbs-now that's not even close to my normal weight and probably much more than my size 5ish frame (it's in there somewhere waiting to get out) should be subjected too.  So I get on again before going to bed and it says 101-YAw Hoo-67 lbs lost in one day.  I'll keep the scale as long as it says 101   .  Now if only my clothes were saying 101
> 
> What a laugh I got out of that!


      Hey, can I borrow your scale?


----------



## mousehouselover

I'm here and I'm dong so much better than I was last night. AF finally showed up, as we were prepping a patient for surgery..... good thing it wasn't my case. Thanks for all the  and   and   y'all sent my way. 

I can't stay long, DH still feels awful and I had to take him to the dr's. His back is such a mess and it's aggrivating his other problems. I have to take care of the kiddos and critters tonight. Dinner is going to be a Mom's Special... I do dream Dinners and there was one in the fridge thankfully so I only have to come up with sides and those are going to be healthy! Especially since I didn't cheat at all today. DH doesn't do the healthy thing so well and since he generally does most of the cooking, well you can see why I have problems with my weight.   

I've got to run, I need to get some broccolli...


----------



## UtahMama

MHL- I dont think we have Dream Dinners here but we have "My Girlfriends Kitchen" which is the same idea. I'll have to get the Sponge to go with me one of these days. A freezer full of convenience is worth it to me!

Bee- LOVE your new tag! Great advertisement!  

Jeriber- I want a Magic Scale! Mine lies to me and gets in my head too much! I call it the "Lying Beach" sometimes!


I want a new fancy refrigerator! It's by JennAir and the top is french doors and the bottom is the freezer and it's a drawer. I have a huge freezer in the garage so I dont need the freezer space. I guess my kids' case of "the Gimmies" was contageous. I also want a vacuum that sucks- pun intended! I have a dirt Devil that clogs fast. I keep buying these cheapo vacuums and that's what I get, I guess! Gimmee!!!! Gimmee!!!!


----------



## Kay1

pixie dust 112 said:
			
		

> Hey, can I borrow your scale?



Let's all weigh in at Jeriber's house.


----------



## spongemommie05

Jeriber : Where did you get the magic scale at?
Bee; awesome tag Love it  
UM : how did you know i was getting you the fridge? That is the fiflthy 
rich spongemommie(she does not exist)
i am so excited to go the gym tonight i need to sweat !
everyone else Hello and you are dooinnng good (WWPD)
I just took DD to the Old Navy to buy her a jacket and she got the cutest one for under $20 it is a Black Pea coat i got one at Target and was able to buy a smaller size (i rock) so now we match, although i need to watch how i talk about myself around her she is already thinking she is fat because she has a small pooch. i tell her that mine is from my babies which i love i think she notices a huge change in me i used to stay in bed all day because i hurt now i am alot happier . well gonna go watch the Barnyard with my kids take care all


----------



## harleygirl

UtahMama said:
			
		

> MHL- I dont think we have Dream Dinners here but we have "My Girlfriends Kitchen" which is the same idea. I'll have to get the Sponge to go with me one of these days. A freezer full of convenience is worth it to me!
> 
> Bee- LOVE your new tag! Great advertisement!
> 
> Jeriber- I want a Magic Scale! Mine lies to me and gets in my head too much! I call it the "Lying Beach" sometimes!
> 
> 
> I want a new fancy refrigerator! It's by JennAir and the top is french doors and the bottom is the freezer and it's a drawer. I have a huge freezer in the garage so I dont need the freezer space. I guess my kids' case of "the Gimmies" was contageous. I also want a vacuum that sucks- pun intended! I have a dirt Devil that clogs fast. I keep buying these cheapo vacuums and that's what I get, I guess! Gimmee!!!! Gimmee!!!!



Idont know about fridgies but the Dyson Vac is the BOMB!!!  I have 3 four legged children (some people call them dogs) and my carpet stays pretty hairy...when I vacuum I can feel the difference in my carpet...it is worth the cost


----------



## harleygirl

Just checking in after reading forever cause I missed a day - started on South Beach today , cause I really struggle with sugar cravings, and I figured it'd help me dump that ...so far so good...on my way to church Christmas gathering with "snacks" so hopefully I can find something that I can handle...check in later peeps!


----------



## mousehouselover

I'm baaaacccckkkkk!

I did fantatic with my dinner and I'm full! I _minght_ have some popcorn later but I had plenty to eat and it was all good for me! 

B- peach flavored oatmeal
S- a few grape tomatoes, maybe 1/3c and 1 liter of water
L- 1/2 ham sandwich (1 slice ham on 1 slice of bread, minimal mayo) annd 20 oz water
D- salad with mushrooms and tomatoe, small piece of chicken with crushed tomatoes and artichoke hearts, 1c pasta with hearty veggie sauce and steamed broccoli. 

I'm at 3 liters for the day and should be able to finish the last one before bed. I haven't hit the TM yet, that's next on my list. The kid offered me a piece of cake tonight and I turned them down!     

UM~ I have a french door fridge from Amana. I love it. It's huge, everything's at eye level and I can store a gallon of milk in the door so we only open one side when we need drinks. We also have a Dyson, the purple one, and love it. The kids fight over who gets to use it. I love my dinners. DH thinks it's a scam and we got into a couple of big fights over them ths month. I look at it as a way to cut down on cooking time and give us dinner options that we normally don't have plus, it's cheaper than going out. 

harleygirl~ Good luck with the new eating plan. I have carb and sugar cravings too. It's hard to deny yourself something you want so badly. 

Spongie~ It's great you're excited about exercising. Isn't it such a shame that we think so poorly of ourselves sometimes that our children pick up on it and start projecting our self-image onto themselves? I wish we could be happy with a healthy body and not beat ourselves up over our flaws.  

Poohbear~ I hope everyone starts feeling better soon.

Pixie~ How did the contest turn out? I haven't been over there to look yet.

jeriber~ You're on to something with that scale. What a boost to see such a pretty number. 

Princess~ Thanks for the encouragement. I had to put away all my jeans and bought new pants this year. I have an updated, cute new look but when those pants are getting tight.... I just can't stand the idea of anything bigger than an 18. 

Oh, BTW, I caught a glimpse of myself in the mirror this afternoon and I have BACK FAT!!!!! It's ugly.... I was ready to cry when I saw it. That's my new motivation; get rid of the back fat. I refuse to have bbs on both sides!

I've been drinking while I was typing and I'm halfway done with my 4th liter for the day!! Go me!


----------



## TwinkieMama

Hi all!

Thanks to everyone to getting us back on track.... for the record I did NOT make the carrot cake.... cause then I would have eaten it most of it.   I was thinking today about how we (ok, just me but maybe someone out there will KWIM) use food as a reward or because we "deserve it" or we think it will make us happy  when in reality we eat junk because we don't think ENOUGH of ourselves to make healthy choices

Life is short. I want to go through it feeling fit and fabulous and happy to be me.


Thanks Peeps for helping me.


----------



## harleygirl

MH lover - you're gonna tinkle all night!!!  4 Liters!  holy cow batman! you rock!!!  and I thought I was doing good at 4 20oz bottles...sheesh

okay my checking on the day...REALLY good til I got home and made the "snack" tray for church of the homemade oatmeal raisen (yes they should be considered diet food esp if made with Splenda) - although mine were not- cookies that I made over the weekend ...AND I made the plate ful and didn't nibble BUT I dropped the &*^% thing getting into the car and had a moment where I cought most of them but 2-3 fell out and I caught them and next thing I knkow I was swallowing 1/2 of one !!!!OMG how did that happen???  it just JUMPED into my hand....and that blasted hand just drove it home baby...but i stopped myself and at the church I had a few snackies but nothing outrageous, mostly veggies...

no workout for two days as I had very sore knees yesterday from running and today we moved our offices at work for about 5 hours sraight and walked a good 3-4 miles and did about 40 flights of stairs...yep the hips are burning tonight!!! and my joints are a little tender still from my yoga class and I wonder if maybe I pushed myself a little to hard...

glad to hear everyone is still hanging and posting, no matter what phase we are on it helps to keep in touch and stay motivated...

ps I did have 1 Diet Coke, but no more than that...its acceptable...


----------



## Bee

Thanks for the compliments on my tag!

I have been busy shopping today... I went to several stores.. I even asked for management and asked them if they carried that MAGIC scale that makes you lose like 60 lbs a day.... The last one thought I was NUTS and threatened to have the guys in little white coats come to get me.  I told them they would have to carry me out kicking and screaming.  So, I heard them on the phone telling them that they better bring reinforcements.  I then said... " If you had that Magic scale you wouldnt need so many people. to carry me out!!! 

Anyway, love all y'all mean it!!


----------



## pixie dust 112

Bee said:
			
		

> Thanks for the compliments on my tag!
> 
> I have been busy shopping today... I went to several stores.. I even asked for management and asked them if they carried that MAGIC scale that makes you lose like 60 lbs a day.... The last one thought I was NUTS and threatened to have the guys in little white coats come to get me.  I told them they would have to carry me out kicking and screaming.  So, I heard them on the phone telling them that they better bring reinforcements.  I then said... " If you had that Magic scale you wouldnt need so many people. to carry me out!!!
> 
> Anyway, love all y'all mean it!!




You are too funny!


----------



## UtahMama

I excercised almost the entire finale of the Biggest Loser! I LOVE Heather from Utah!!! Of course being the UtahMama that she is, she appeared 5 months pregnant!!!!  I just am amazed at the results!!!!


PLEASE!!!!! Let's NOT give up!!!!!! 


"What have you done today to make you feel proud?!?!" 

Breakfast- soy sausage (yummy and guilt free) and an egg with Mrs. Dash
snack -NONE! Wasnt hungry!
Lunch- big ol' honkin salad
snack-ricotta cream vanilla (with a sprinkle of cinnamon) 
Dinner- whole wheat pasta with diced tomatoes and  green peppers with garlic and ff parm. cheese
snack- diet microwave popcorn 

1 1/2 gals of "water" Crystal Lite
1 1/2 hours of excercise 

VERY MOTIVATED! FEEL GREAT!     

Cleaned pantry, scrubbed floors, vacuum lunges


----------



## Backstage_Gal

Hey, Uma, if you feel motivated, I have house cleaning excersises you could do at my house


----------



## Minnie_Moo

Mine too, Uma!  I even have a purple Dyson you could use!!!!!  Had to come visit you here tonight.  

I am finally caught up after reading pages upon pages last night!  Hello, Peeps!  I was here early on, but got seriously off track over Thanksgiving and right after while I had bronchitis.  

I am doing better on my water intake and hope to join you all in earnest the second week of January after my Disney trip.  In the meantime, I'm lurking in order to get to know you.


----------



## dwheatl

Today went OK food-wise. No cheating but I had to go back to Trader Joe's to get their lite cilantro dressing for my friend's birthday salad tomorrow (that's what made me mad last night). I stopped at the free sample desk, and popped the sample in my mouth. Hot potato    with anchovy dressing  . That'll teach me not to just throw things in my mouth.
I had 1 1/2 Costco chicken apple gouda sausage (130 cals per sausage) and a salad w/ bleu cheese vinaigrette for dinner. TJ's ginger cat cookies for snack. Turkey sandwich w/ spinach, carrots, apple and South Beach Bar for lunch. Kashi & blueberries and milk for breakfast. Finally- 1/2 c. Dryer's Grand Light Choc. Chunk ice cream for dessert. As you can see, chocolate is a mainstay of my diet. I try to stick w/ the low calorie variety, but I have to have it. 

Thanks all for support. I think my hormones are wonky right now. I'm perimenopausal and have a hard time predicting when AF is coming for another visit. It's like being a teen all over again (but with everything hanging about 3 inches lower). 

Let's keep slimmin'. Hope you all are enjoying the Christmas season (lots of joy, not too much stress, I pray).


----------



## UtahMama

Awwww! Moo and Marita!!!! I KNOW you lurk ever so often! Marita just needed to re-arrange what the good Lord gave her and Moo is coming back to us after Disney!!!! Ya, it's hard to diet on vacation, "in't-it"? I did my darndest to eat healthy...I still have fond memories of my S'mores at 50's Prime Time and my Funnel Cake in Liberty Town Land (I just made the land up, it was by the Hall of Presidents). I can still taste those treats...in my mind!   

It sure is quiet over on M2 without our Pumba! Wonder what she's up to tonight???


Oops, Danielle snuck in! I 've been wanting to try the appley-chicken sausage, it's good? Looks yummy! I am lucky enough to be Uterusless so I dont worry about that stuff...I still get PMS raging bad once a month as I still have my estogen makers!


----------



## dwheatl

The sausages are yummy-yummy. They scare me though. They taste like more than 130 cals apiece (although grease does not really ooze out if you poke them while they're cooking, so that's good right?) and I had a Costco calorie mishap about 6 months ago. Everyone at WW was talking about this dessert called apple slippers, like apple turnovers. The label said 120 calories apiece, but if you put them on a napkin, they left a grease ring. It turned out they were mislabeled, actually over 400 calories apiece. We were all scarfing them down, one a day, and then couldn't figure out why the weight was going up. I had actually stopped buying them about 2 weeks before we got the news about the label. I just knew they were too good to be true. 
So anyway, try the sausages. Just watch the scale to make sure they don't have hidden calories.


----------



## S.Poppins

I finally folded and hung up all 6 loads of laundry!!!    Tonight I cooked breakfast for supper. I passed on the grits and only at half a biscuit. I am trying to cut starches, I know low carb works for me. I just can't go cold turkey. I am trying to cut back to 1 Diet coke in the morning and crystal light the rest of the day. If I add crystal light to my water - is that okay? I have a hard time with straight water, especially with meals. I know I have got to cut night time snacks or at least switch to carrots and fruit. No snacking at night is a tough one when I am up late working on assignments - munching keeps me awake and semi-alert.

I had to go see my arthritis dr. - back and hip stuff, I can't even pronounce what I have. It causes a lot of back and hip pain which make exercising uncomfortable. Anyway, I had to get on the dreaded Dr. scale - talk about motivating!!! Right up there with swimsuit shopping!

Have a great day tomorrow!


----------



## Backstage_Gal

Hi again from me, Lurkerwoman!

I just wanted to mention one thing about the water. Try it with *ice cubes*!  I drink that all day at work. Plain water is just, well, plain! 

Ice just makes it so much more refreshing to me, anyway. Give it a try, it can't hurt.

And Uma, I have a purple Dyson too (love it) so come do your excercises at my house. I even have a brand new stereo system you can dance to while you vacuum   

I'll even throw in the veggie snack of your choice..............


----------



## lexmelinda

*GGOOOOOODDDDD MORNING!!!*  

Glad everyone is doing well....and sickies are on the mend. I admire all you cleaning, exercising water drinkin fools! Way to go, peeps! I also admire your will power! Keep up the good work.
*
YESTERDAY...*
*Calories*....a few over...maybe 100. A sweet and well meaning coworker put a ghirardelli square (dark choc/rasp) on my desk because she knows I love dark chocolate. I ate it...of course. Then I looked up calories....220! For that little morsel of chocolate. Stay away from evil (but delicious) ghirardelli! I also had some homemade stir fry for dinner and feeling a little poofy this morning from the sodium. We'll see what my (non-magic) scale has to say.
*Water*.....64 oz....that's good for me.
*Eating after 6pm*.....also good!
*Exercise*.....2 miles with weights. 

*See you at weigh in tomorrow!!!*


----------



## pixie dust 112

Backstage_Gal said:
			
		

> Hi again from me, Lurkerwoman!
> 
> I just wanted to mention one thing about the water. Try it with *ice cubes*!  I drink that all day at work. Plain water is just, well, plain!
> 
> Ice just makes it so much more refreshing to me, anyway. Give it a try, it can't hurt.
> 
> And Uma, I have a purple Dyson too (love it) so come do your excercises at my house. I even have a brand new stereo system you can dance to while you vacuum
> 
> I'll even throw in the veggie snack of your choice..............



OK make that 3 with Purple Dysons...So come to my house too!  But I have to say, I'm a bit disturbed that you people love you're purple Dysons...THEY ARE VACUUM CLEANERS.    THere is no reason to love a vacuum cleaner     

I use ice water too and agree that it's better..very refreshing.  I always put fresh lemon in too.


----------



## UtahMama

Pixie! I love the IDEA of owning a Dyson someday! To vacuum and actually have the machine work. I HATE my stupid Dirt Devil (and every other vacuum I've ever owned) they totally clog up and you have to go over the grain of rice or the teeny piece of confetti like eleventeen times, it'd be easier to bend over and pickit up...but I just kep going over it and going over it (it's the principle of the thing) all the while screaming "YOU SUCK" to whichever vacuum I have that year! Some STUPID vacuum salesman/repairman told my DH that it has cheap plastic around the base and if you RAM a floor board it'll crack or break off a piece....YET, I have NEVER heard anyone who owns one complain in the least! The one at Cosco is white (which I like) and it has the animal hair attachment and all the Dyson bells and whistles.

Hopefully my lurker DH will NOTICE this post and the subtle *AD*  I ripped out of a magazine and magneted to the fridge at eye-level! It'd be the gift that keeps on giving by way of a HAPPY "baby-mama"!!!! ((COSCO, Honey......Cos-co 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




!))

Speaking of water....I like mine very iced and mostly I drink Cherry fake Crystal Lite from Walmart. In my own lab studies (  ) I found I drink alot more if it is ice cold and Crstal Lited. 

I really want some biscuits and gravy like at Cracker Barrel- wonder if I could skinny up a recipe for them? Hmmmm? I'll wait till after weigh in!


----------



## TwinkieMama

Hi Peeps!

Wow great progres everyone.... is it weigh day tomorrow already????

Where did the week go?


You are all wonderful peeps!  Glad to be here with you!


----------



## lexmelinda

UtahMama said:
			
		

> I really want some biscuits and gravy like at Cracker Barrel- wonder if I could skinny up a recipe for them? Hmmmm? I'll wait till after weigh in!


I think you could skinny it up with skim milk and low fat biscuits. My mom made biscuits and gravy like Cracker Barrel about twice a week when I was growing up. I just made some on Monday night. I didn't eat any though...pinky promise. Let me know if you need some help.


----------



## Mumbler

Good Morning All!

Good to hear everyone is doing mostly well this week.  I'm managing to meet the few goals I set so I guess I'm doing pretty well myself!

I wanted to ask about Yoga, I've noticed a couple of you have posted that you do it and I wonder how you like it?  I have done pilates which I think may be similar, with slow controled movements, but I've never done actual Yoga.  I've managed to mess up a disc in my lower back and I wondered if something like Yoga would work for me.  Any info you peeps have would be wonderful!!

Keep up the good work everyone and have a fabulous day!

I'm off to Orlando tomorrow so it may be Monday before I have a chance to check back in! (and yes, I'm bragging  )


----------



## daisy_77

Good morning, Peeps!

I am glad everyone is having a great week!

Today, my goals are to stick to my points, workout for 45-60 mins, drink water, and to clean my daughter's toy closet BEFORE the Christmas toys get here.  

I hope everyone has a GREAT day!


----------



## jeriber

Good Morning Everyone

I have magic batteries in the scale-unfortunately I think they will have to be replaced.

UM-after you are done trying out the Dysons at other people's homes you can come here and try out the Oreck.

Mumbler-I think I'll do a little bragging too.  DH told me last night that if I can find a triathlon along the way we can go to Disneyworld in May    . YEA

Good reason to get myself in shape


----------



## PrincessV

Hi all!  Just a quick update today 'cause I've gotta run:

The good: 30 minutes on the treadmill last night, even though I was falling asleep on the couch at 7pm!

The bad: I partook of the treats at work.  BUT, it was breakfast pizza (scrambled eggs on pizza dough), so it wasn't as bad as cake!

The ugly: I finally succombed to that Mickey rice crispies treat that's been taunting me since we got back from WDW.


----------



## PrincessV

Mumbler said:
			
		

> I wanted to ask about Yoga, I've noticed a couple of you have posted that you do it and I wonder how you like it?  I have done pilates which I think may be similar, with slow controled movements, but I've never done actual Yoga.  I've managed to mess up a disc in my lower back and I wondered if something like Yoga would work for me.  Any info you peeps have would be wonderful!!
> I'm off to Orlando tomorrow so it may be Monday before I have a chance to check back in! (and yes, I'm bragging  )



I LOVE yoga!  For me, it defines my muscles without bulking them up like nothing else ever has, including years in the ballet.  The caveat?  if you have back issues BE CAREFUL.  Done properly and under the guidance of an instructor who knows what he/she's doing, it can help enormously.  Done incorrectly, you can screw things up pretty badly.

Have a great trip!


----------



## Tinkabella

Hi Ladies,  
I have been MIA...Hubby took me to Toronto to a fancy smancy dinner with clients.  OMG I can not believe what I ate !!!!   It will be a christmas miracle if I have not put some weight on.  I have been avoidng my scale ...so Friday morning I am sure I will have an unpleasent surprise !  

So I am back on the wagon today.  I just had a yummy quesadilla (sp ???) I made a paste of chick peas, salsa and green onions and spread it on a whole wheat FF tortilla, I added a little bit of FF cheese and some chopped cilantro.  I cooked it on my George foreman grill and it was Super YUMMY.  I think my best meals are ones that are based on beans (kidney, black, chick peas, etc) as the are super high in fibre and low in fat.  

Spongie I was happy to hear that your daughter's BEAUTIFUL hair was saved from the vacuum .  

UTM...you have inspired me with your Martha Stewart Laundy Room and I will hit my Linen Closet this afternoon.  --Who folds sheets or rolls them ?????- just wondering.

I hope everyone has a Wonderful Skinny Day ~ Keep drinking that water !


----------



## UtahMama

Tinkabella said:
			
		

> Hi Ladies,
> I have been MIA...Hubby took me to Toronto to a fancy smancy dinner with clients.  OMG I can not believe what I ate !!!!   It will be a christmas miracle if I have not put some weight on.  I have been avoidng my scale ...so Friday morning I am sure I will have an unpleasent surprise !
> 
> So I am back on the wagon today.  I just had a yummy quesadilla (sp ???) I made a paste of chick peas, salsa and green onions and spread it on a whole wheat FF tortilla, I added a little bit of FF cheese and some chopped cilantro.  I cooked it on my George foreman grill and it was Super YUMMY.  I think my best meals are ones that are based on beans (kidney, black, chick peas, etc) as the are super high in fibre and low in fat.
> 
> Spongie I was happy to hear that your daughter's BEAUTIFUL hair was saved from the vacuum .
> 
> 
> UTM...you have inspired me with your Martha Stewart Laundy Room and I will hit my Linen Closet this afternoon.  --Who folds sheets or rolls them ?????- just wondering.
> 
> I hope everyone has a Wonderful Skinny Day ~ Keep drinking that water !



Since you asked....I fold my towels with the folded side showing when you open the linen closet...red towels for the red bathroom, turquoise for the boys bathroom.  My sheets and blankets are a big mess! Martha needs to make an emergency visit to fold and organize my sheets! Which means, YOU just inspired ME to do just that! ANYTHING to keep my mind of the feed-bag of snacking!


----------



## DisneyObsession

Hi Ladies!

Looks like I missed yesterday and need to do a little "catch up".  I have read some, but not all.

As for towels & sheets, I fold them all. But, in putting them a way, they don't always stay folded especially once everyone is in the closet! 

UMama...Are you suppose to have towels that match your bathroom?!? After 23 years of marriage I am glad I still have towels!   

I am very afraid to step on the scale tomorrow, as I step on everyday and things don't look good. I am eating too many carbs and it is showing. 

I need a kick in the butt!! Can someone give me some ideas for more healthy food while cooking for my 81 yo Dad who likes everything with gravy? I am at a loss!

Hope your day is going better than mine...one of the glass companies that schmooze all the insurance agencies brought in a plate of homemade cookies and they are screaming at me! HELP!!!


----------



## monymony3471

Hey ladies!  Get funky!  (cue the cow bell)

Rock on!  Bang a gong!    Tomorrow is the big day!!!!

Did my exercise 45 minutes.

Eating good!  

Drinking good!

I want it.  I'm tired of being fat!  I want it!

It's so wonderful when pants fit like they are sposed to!

Whos ready?  Me Me Me!

I baked a batch of cookies for my son to take to school and I just realized I never even thought of tasting.  I am sooooo there!

Guess what I did last night?  I studied up on my algebra.  There's a placement test in my future and I don't want to start at the bottom.  I'm hoping to place right at the class that counts.  Or better!

Rocking on........


----------



## dismom9761

monymony I am ready for weigh in too!!!  If I haven't lost weight this week I am still happy because I have stuck to it all week!!!I have been under my calories and worked out.Today I an soooo sore,the trainer session was awesome last night.I wish we could afford to do it more often but we hope to be able to do it on our own 2-3 times a week.
  Last night Harleygirl and I had our picture taken with Santa Claus at church and I was not happy with the picture.It went on my refigerator to remind me to be good.I am tired of being unhappy with the way I look!!!Lets all keep slimmin'....  

PS-I have a Dyson and love it.


----------



## spongemommie05

okay, everyone last night was a bad night   My DS 3 (i am pretty sure has pink eye conjunctivitis )so once again i got absoulutely no sleep  and i was so frustrated i drank 3 cans of wild cherry pepsi to stay awake  and was eating until about 3 am.    but today i am just gonna drink a ton of water i am so exhausted . I don't go anywhere with them except the pediatrician so i am pretty sure that is where they got it so when i take him in tommorow i will have Hasmat suits on us all .    just wanted to sob for a lil bit but i aint gonna let it get me down (i know my weigh in tommorow is not gonna be what i want it to be ) but it is a off week . and i will just work harder next week .
well i am gonna go take a nap because my lil one's are out.so i am gonna take advantage 
UM i hope none of your kids get it let me know i am gonna get a ton of antibiotics tommorow just in case.
Just remember to try and just keep slimming


----------



## Disneyland_Mama

dwheatl said:
			
		

> ! Do you see I'm headed your way in a couple of weeks? Woo hoo!



Hey Danielle!
I did just notice you'll be hitting DLR soon!  Yahhh!!! Finally a dis-er in my neck of the woods!  
If you see another dis-er, let me know.  I have never ever ever run into one at DLR or DCA.  Sad, isn't it?
If you have little ones, I highly recommend Santa's Reindeer Round-Up.  It's really cute and Santa's back there for pictures.  Also they have cookie decorating, etc.  Very festive!
Stop by the Blue Ribbon bakery and say hi to my DNef... he's the really tall barista.
Have a fantastic time!


----------



## UtahMama

I dont know. I have a "progressive dinner" at church tonight. I don't think I'm going. The ONE thing I was looking forward to is "free child care"!!!! I think I'd be setting myself up for a bunch of "I'll just have a little tastes"...I want it too much to ruin it now!


Monica! You Got the Beat, 80's girl!!!!   

Everybody Wang Chung Tonight! It's Weighday Eve... Drink 2 Qt. of water QUICK!!!! Eat Broccoli or other Roto-Rooter action veggie!!!! Last Chance!!!

Uh, I gotta go work on my TR. I'm in a creative funk.


----------



## Kay1

My neighbor just brought over a plate of Christmas cookies and Chex Mix. I took an oatmeal cookie and wrapped it up for dessert tomorrow but took a tiny taste of everything else just to try it. The Chex Mix was so fantastic I put aside a small baggie of that. I've never had Chex Mix that had cashews and macadamias. Totally worth the calories.

 I think putting some aside to replace my usual snack and dessert kept me from overeating the rest.


----------



## TwinkieMama

Spongie and anyone else (Oh my eyes itch just from reading about pinkeye)
go to walmart.com and download the list of $4 prescriptions before you go to the doctor... there are at least two on the list for pinkeye... as your doctor to prescribe one of those and then you can get enough bottles for everyone!

love, the Pinkeye Queen


----------



## monymony3471

AAAAAAAHHHHHHHH  pink eye!  I look at someone with pink eye and I get it.

That is the nastiest, hard to control and get rid of infection.  I've dealt with that so many times with the day care I lost count and now my eyes are itching just typing about it.

Spongie:  to your family!  Drop a bomb in your house so you all can get well.  It stinks when their resistance is low and they pick up more things because of it.  Sorry, had to scratch!


Last year the new neighbor brought over the yummy cookie platter and I swear I will be deadbolting the door shut!  I'll just use matt's allergies as an excuse.  It is true though,  I'm not lying.

We got out of this house today and went to the mall I was so happy and then the boys started.  I'm board, I'm tired, my feet hurt, whine, crab, whine.

Saturday I'm waking up early and going out shopping alone!

Breakfast: 2 eggs over easy with a ham steak
Lunch: Cup of Vegetable soup.
Pm snack: glob of peanut butter
Dinner: Salad with chicken.
Water: 11 glasses
Exercise: 45 minutes on the tread mill

Ate nothing at the mall except for my water bottle.  The kids had dinner there and I just feed my daughter.  I told them my will power was running out so they better hurry up and eat before mom flys across the table and gobbles it all down.  They obliged.

 Here's to everyone having a good weigh in tomorrow!!!!!!!


----------



## UtahMama

Kay1 said:
			
		

> My neighbor just brought over a plate of Christmas cookies and Chex Mix. I took an oatmeal cookie and wrapped it up for dessert tomorrow but took a tiny taste of everything else just to try it. The Chex Mix was so fantastic I put aside a small baggie of that. I've never had Chex Mix that had cashews and macadamias. Totally worth the calories.
> 
> I think putting some aside to replace my usual snack and dessert kept me from overeating the rest.


Not the Neighbor Gift!!!! The bane of our existence...mmmmm Chex Mix! This is quite a dilema! I keep getting plates of treats too! They are gifts! Do gifts have calories???    I didnt KNOW! Usually my response to treats is to take a taste, then dump a crapload of salt onto the rest (handy hint for Ya!) BUT, you cant do that to someones homemade gift, that'll make the baby Jesus cry. So? What do we do?????    I KNow!  give them to our kids!  Or husbands! Just a teeny taste then give em to the kids? Let them WORRY about it in 30 years   



I just updated my TR a little while ago in case anyone cares to read. You DONT have to catch up at all. Just jump right on in. 

Good Luck tomarrow ladies! Remember to post! We've already loss the equivilant weight of an anorexic super model! Someday it'll be the weight of a linesman for the Cowboys!


----------



## monymony3471

I read, it was spaztastic as usual!


----------



## UtahMama

Hey Monica, I just read yours and it's very good! Our kids would get along swell! 


Everyone...good luck tomarrow! Dream of pretty numbers!


----------



## dwheatl

Disneyland_Mama said:
			
		

> Hey Danielle!
> I did just notice you'll be hitting DLR soon!  Yahhh!!! Finally a dis-er in my neck of the woods!
> If you see another dis-er, let me know.  I have never ever ever run into one at DLR or DCA.  Sad, isn't it?
> If you have little ones, I highly recommend Santa's Reindeer Round-Up.  It's really cute and Santa's back there for pictures.  Also they have cookie decorating, etc.  Very festive!
> Stop by the Blue Ribbon bakery and say hi to my DNef... he's the really tall barista.
> Have a fantastic time!



Ooh, that Blue Ribbon Bakery is an occasion of sin. I did hear a rumor that they've tried to healthy up the offerings.

I'm meeting w/ 2 DIS'ers at DL the weekend of Jan. 26. My DH is spoiling me and letting me go back alone after our Christmas trip w/ the teeny boppers.


----------



## dwheatl

Monymony-I heard your song today! I was driving on the expressway, otherwise I would have danced.  

I'm afraid to get on the scale tomorrow morning. I've been good this week, written it all down, exercised 3x 30 minutes or more each, resisted Ghirardelli at the craft store on the way home (and that was before I knew it was 220 cals!) but when I've been on the scales this week it's been up  . Oh well, I drank lots of water today, ate a big salad for lunch, so we'll just see what happens.
Oooh- dessert for my friend's b-day today-skinny cow ice cream sandwich w/berries on top and fat-free cool whip. Yummylicious, and very festive.


----------



## UtahMama

dwheatl said:
			
		

> Monymony-I heard your song today! I was driving on the expressway, otherwise I would have danced.
> 
> I'm afraid to get on the scale tomorrow morning. I've been good this week, written it all down, exercised 3x 30 minutes or more each, resisted Ghirardelli at the craft store on the way home (and that was before I knew it was 220 cals!) but when I've been on the scales this week it's been up  . Oh well, I drank lots of water today, ate a big salad for lunch, so we'll just see what happens.
> Oooh- dessert for my friend's b-day today-skinny cow ice cream sandwich w/berries on top and fat-free cool whip. Yummylicious, and very festive.


Dont worry about it. It's "prolly" just your Aunt Flo weighing you down. You'll be fine! You're doing everything right! I loooooove skinny cow ice cream samiches! Great, now I'm going to think about Skinny Cow yumiches! 

No, really, I'm going to bed this time for reals.


----------



## dwheatl

Just read your trippie update. Fabiola!


----------



## lexmelinda

*HAPPY WEIGH IN DAY!!!!*  

*Kay*....Doesn't your neighbor know it's weigh in day???? Chex Mix with macadamias & cashews....that is where my resistance breaks down. Sounds delish....good girl for putting it away!



			
				Monica said:
			
		

> *Ate* nothing at the mall except for *my water bottle.*


Aren't we taking this fiber thing a little too far, Monica? Oh well, here's to righteous big potty today!   

*Danielle*....Not sure I mentioned yesterday that I came back to my desk on Wednesday to find the evil Ghirardelli square on my desk!!! You're right 220 calories and worth every one! Just don't go back to the craft store EVERY day.   

*UM*.....Fabulous installment as always...not sure I posted? Way to clobber, Zurg! You must know more special high number targets than me. Happy you got to see Dry Spectro.
*
Spongewoman*.....Hope the pediatrician called sumpn in for ya. A mother of five can diagnose pink eye as well as any pediatrician!   

*AND NOW, DRUM ROLL, PLEASE....*
*I'm down one pound*....that's it for me....I'm there. But I'm not going anywhere....if that's OK. It's the keeping up the healthy habits that's the hard part....especially at Christmas time. 
*
Good vibes  and pixie dust  for some pretty numbers today, ladies!*


----------



## harleygirl

Weigh in....1 lb down,  not as good as I wanted but better than a ain...Bday is next Fri  joy and horror of being 29 again for the 5th time, missed a day fixin tobe two so will ketchup tonite!!!  Good Luck on the weigh in everyone!!!


----------



## pixie dust 112

I guess 1 lb.  is the number this week.  I'm down 1 lb. for a total of 10!!!!  I guess 1 lb. is good with all the temptations of December.

Harley - Nice job!!

Lexmelinda - GOAL !!!     CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## pixie dust 112

HAPPY DANCE     Last night I saw a friend that I hadn't seen in a couple of months and she asked if I'd lost weight!!!  She was the first to notice.  I was just out putting somethingnin my car and she rode by and rolled down her window and yelled "Wow...Look at that Skinny girl!!"     Now that is encouragement!  I'm 1/2 way to my first 20 lb goal....but remember I'm trying to do this in managable steps and I really have about 60 lbs more to go...but hey  last month I had 70 to Go!!  Yah me!   Yah all of you and thanks to all of you.  You've kept me accountable and that has been all the difference in the world!  I LOVE YOU PEEPS!!!!


----------



## UtahMama

Hey Losers! 

I'm not the biggest loser in numbers...only 1/2 pound! Think about a half pound of butter! Or a whole pound for you 3 above super stars! Heft butter and it weighs alot! I just never want to see the number 2 in my weight, ever again. I'm ok with that first goal of no 2's     This is my "2 in my weight" medley of smilies. I was actually surprised it was just a half a pound. I "feel" like there should have been a little more. I feel lighter   . I wonder who our big loser will be today? Probably someone with a two pound loss! But really, this time of year is murder. I would have gained that 10 pounds by now easily!

Let's see, what am I gonna clean and organize today? I've done my junk drawer, my laundry room(with labeled containers  ), and my pantry (got tons for the food bank!). Hmmmm? ok, you talked me into it, the linen closet it is! 

The thing about my organizing is this: I organize and the rest of the family UN-organizes with time. Like Riley just flung his backpack and mittens, boots, coat into the laundry room which is a cool mud room with built in cubbies...I thought I was gonna FREAK out on him  . It turns out, he had to pee really really bad and didnt want to get in trouble by not putting his stuff in the laundry room as he was told. He then put his stuff away, but only after I scared the crap out of him. I could just hear him think: "Gosh, women are MOODY!"


I think organizing and cleaning keep me from snacking. I'm gonna have the cleanest darn house! 

*YOU* LOOK SO SKINNY TODAY!!!!!


----------



## UtahMama

pixie dust 112 said:
			
		

> HAPPY DANCE     Last night I saw a friend that I hadn't seen in a couple of months and she asked if I'd lost weight!!!  She was the first to notice.  I was just out putting somethingnin my car and she rode by and rolled down her window and yelled "Wow...Look at that Skinny girl!!"     Now that is encouragement!  I'm 1/2 way to my first 20 lb goal....but remember I'm trying to do this in managable steps and I really have about 60 lbs more to go...but hey  last month I had 70 to Go!!  Yah me!   Yah all of you and thanks to all of you.  You've kept me accountable and that has been all the difference in the world!  I LOVE YOU PEEPS!!!!


Yay!!!! It's Hamma-Time!  Sorry, the 80's music references yesterday cracked me up! I love your small goals to accomplish the larger one! I'm gonna have to impliment that into my own life! What a good example you are!


----------



## Kay1

I guess I'm the opposite of you, UM. I show a two pound loss on the scale but don't see it in the mirror. I measured my waist ( my problem area) and it's the same as last week. The scale only tells part of the story, that's for sure.

Well, congrats to all of us who tried her best to follow her program during the season.


----------



## Tinkabella

GOOD MORNING,   

Pixie Dust- Don't you just love when that happens !!!! It is proof that you are "transforming your body".  Last week my MIL said that my face looked thin.... I jumped up and hugged her !

Well...it must indeed be the one pound week.  I am also down a pound bringing my total to 4 with 10 more to go.  (How I lost a pound after my PIG OUT in Toronto this week is proof on devine intervention)   I have already prepared hubby that as soon as that 10 pounds is gone I am hitting the stores.  

I also love skinny cow but our costco only carrys them in the summer.

I finished my linen closet...it is a thing of beauty !!!  I ended up folding my sheets and then rolling them.  Looks nice and neat.  

Congratulation to everyone who is down this week   

Keep drinking that H2O


----------



## BONITATIME

Weighing in today i have lost the 2 pounds I put on in Disney Paris. Congratulations to all who have lost some and keep going to all those who have only maintained or in this difficult time of year put some on. 
I am not looking forward to the weigh in the week after next.


----------



## lexmelinda

*CHRISTMAS TIPS!!!*

My DH bought DS some *Hershey's Chocolate Mint Candy Canes*...and they ROCK! If you have a chocolate craving...go get some. They are only 60 calories each and if you break it into little bites, I think you could make it last a lllooooonnnnggg time.   

Here is a really fun web site called *Elf Yourself* that DS and I played on yesterday. It's hilarious!


----------



## aldisneygrl

Ok, I just found this thread.  Can someone fill me in? (I found it on UM's highly awaited updated trip report!)  Thanks!


----------



## TwinkieMama

Welcome *aldisneygirl*!


The deal here is that we meet to share our goals and cheerlead one another as we make positive life changes in the areas of health, exercise, and nutrition.  

Everyone does whatever "program" or goals  they feel is appropriate and we weigh (and/or measure) on Fridays.

This is a great group of upbeat people and while we may fall "off the wagon", we pull each other back on!


----------



## monymony3471

aldisneygrl

Thanks to Utahmama we are a group of people who are laughing the pounds off.  

We each pick our own method of losing these dreadful pounds.  What ever works for you.  Then we try our darndest to make it work.  

We each offer our support and encouragement.  Share tips, laughs, ups and downs.  Just be honest.

We don't judge.  We help eachother stay on track. 

Every Friday is weigh in day.

Minnie Mouse is our mascot because she rhymes with skinnie and she's a protein. (That part just kills me)

So weigh yourself, set a mini goal for next friday, and just post away the pounds!

First:



> Quote:Originally Posted by lexmelinda:
> Originally Posted by Monica
> Ate nothing at the mall except for my water bottle.
> 
> Aren't we taking this fiber thing a little too far, Monica? Oh well, here's to righteous big potty today!



That's funny!  And you rock!  1 pound gone forever!!!!!

*harleygirl, pixie dust 112, UtahMama, Kay1, Tinkabella, BONITATIME you are all a bunch of losers*!         

My turn.  I'm psyched.  I lost 4 pounds.  I was trying for the whole 5, but the scale was not giving me that 1 pound no matter how my feet were positioned.  Something to shoot for next week. My total is 14.  

I have dinner with friends tonight.  WWPD (what would peeps do-reference for anyone new  )?  Right?


----------



## TwinkieMama

Ok- well I have either a 3 or 4 lb loss.  I believe the 3 lbs and the 4th disappeared this morning so it may reappear this afternoon  

Anyway that gives me an 8 or 9 lb total loss since joining this thread!  

And I have lost a total of 3.5 inches on my waist!   

Also I have had the happy experience of people starting to notice... for me a little compliment goes a long way  


While I am happy, I really can't take credit for the loss this week... I am an emotional eater but also when I get very nervous, worried or upset I just can't eat (or sleep)....  It has been a very STRESSFUL week.   I do appreciate you gals-  you are the silver lining to my cloudy life!


----------



## PrincessV

lexmelinda said:
			
		

> AND NOW, DRUM ROLL, PLEASE....
> I'm down one pound....that's it for me....I'm there.


WOO HOO!!  Congrats Melinda!  

I'm right there with most of you... down my first 1lb.! It's still too early to be sure, but I think my new technique of leaving my diet (less some work treats, of course!) alone and just getting my butt in gear with exercise might be the key.  I've been counting this week, and I usually take in about 1200-1300 calories a day.  I'm only 5'1", so I guess this is probably just about right if I'm not moving much, and (maybe) spells weight loss if I am moving.  We'll see.

Congrats to everyone on your losses!    I know we can all get through thsi weekend unscathed!


----------



## UtahMama

Twinkie- Our accountant as asked that you pick a weight loss, 3 or 4. Play it safe with 3,  or risk what's behind door #3 with the 4 pound loss? 

YOU ROCK either way! Tell us what you're doing! Give us more TwinkieTips!

ALDISNEYGIRL!!!!! Welcome!!!! Good day to start! Weigh yourself today and next friday we weigh again. Have someone take a "before" picture for you, this is optional. Everything is optional, really. Just dont give up. There's ups and downs but we get through it all together


----------



## TwinkieMama

UtahMama said:
			
		

> Twinkie- Our accountant as asked that you pick a weight loss, 3 or 4. Play it safe with 3,  or risk what's behind door #3 with the 4 pound loss?
> 
> YOU ROCK either way! Tell us what you're doing! Give us more TwinkieTips!



Ummmm.... can I phone a friend?  ask the audience?


What am I doing????  well for me exercise is the key.... my kids are starting to hold me accountable (Mama! we haven't had our dance party yet today  and Mama, I am only going to eat fruits, vegetables, and yucky stuff.... they have me   )    I haven't been eating much but that is stress not healthy desires.


----------



## aldisneygrl

UtahMama said:
			
		

> Twinkie- Our accountant as asked that you pick a weight loss, 3 or 4. Play it safe with 3,  or risk what's behind door #3 with the 4 pound loss?
> 
> YOU ROCK either way! Tell us what you're doing! Give us more TwinkieTips!
> 
> ALDISNEYGIRL!!!!! Welcome!!!! Good day to start! *Weigh yourself today * and next friday we weigh again. Have someone take a "before" picture for you, this is optional. Everything is optional, really. Just dont give up. There's ups and downs but we get through it all together



Do I have to post what *that number * is? I'll be back later today, I have the preschool Christmas party today.


----------



## Bee

Hi all!!


Lexmelinda:     

Everyone else!  Love all y'all!

This has been a  bad week for me!  My husband is a trainer and he is now gone all week, comes home on the weekends.  My mom is coming today from AZ to celebrate her 60th birthday.  I have been busy trying to do nice things for her this weekend.

I am stressed because the girls wont do housework without me getting angry.  I cant do a lot of yet due to the back surgery. ( I need UM to come and clean for me>  )  I also always feel like the inadequate child and I eat a lot because of nerves and the fact I will never be good enough.. blah, blah, blah!

Anyway, love all y'all


----------



## UtahMama

aldisneygrl said:
			
		

> Do I have to post what *that number * is? I'll be back later today, I have the preschool Christmas party today.


NOoooo. Not unless you want to! That would be very brave. And post a bikini clad "before" picture!   

I can say, there's no 2's in my # and never will be. Which is   make that    !!!

How are you feeling BEE???? Better?


----------



## jeriber

Good Morning Everyone-good job to all those losing or maintaining.

I'm not weighing in today because of the magic scale  -if I did then when the scale gets better I will show a HUGE gain next week.  Let me just say that I have met my goals of water every day and taking my vitamins.  Now I need to get some exercise started and I will be on my weigh (ha) to my goal weight

Have a good day all


----------



## jaycns

Well...just by starting to get more active...I have lost 1.5 pounds (that and cutting back everything in the fridge/pantry to low fat or no fat) this week.  I have also increased my water and now only drink water, water with lemon or unsweetened tea.  I do however have to admit a breakdown...I went grocery shopping and we have a Starbucks there....to "help" me grocery shop I got a hot chocoalte...I am scared to even think about the number of calories and fat in that one little cup...but it was good...and the entire rest of the week NOTHING else but water and tea (no sweetner) passed my lips! 

It's a start...not great...but a start.  I have a LONG way to go until I would/could ever reach my final goal...so I am gonna "  " this minor one.

For next week I am going to add in the change of no snacking after 9:00 PM.  I know, it should be earlier then that...but I really do have to take baby steps...if I don't, I fall off the wagon and then I just give up all together.

I am also going to start making sure I have at least 6 combined servings of fruits and/or veggies every day.  I so don't hit that now!

Thanks for being here!

I am inspired (even though I don't post much).

   WAY TO GO LOSERS!!


----------



## spongemommie05

Hello peeps, i am slowly getting myself going this morning 
The organizing bug has hit hard in my house last night DH decides to go buy a new computer desk so at 11 we start to put said computer desk together which took till 1 am, also  dragging and i mean dragging old computer hutch
( about 200 pds) upstairs into front room for all my scrapbooking supplies. 
I have a xmas party to go to tonight and am so excited i found the perfect formal/coctail attire ,Jacket, blouse,skirt hoisery and brand new Hooker shoes (okay not really ,when you are a mom of 5 (HIGH HEELS) are non exsistent only Seen on hookers on tv show  COPS    (Dh favorite show). all for less than $70  plus i had to buy a size smaller  (yea  )
My weight has not changed no gain and no loss so i am happy   
Thanks for the advice TWINKIEMAMA i will def let the pediatrician know.
well i gotta go get ready for the pediatrician (bought the HASMAT suits gotta put them on. 'I wonder how i am gonna drive with it on?????   
check in a lil later and get caught up on post and tr love to ya all,


----------



## honeymo78

The mystery scale strikes again.  I have either lost 1.5 - 2.5 lbs this week - I couldn't get the same number twice but everything in between.  I'm tempted to go with the larger loss since I saw one of the numbers before bedtime and I always weigh less in the morning.  However, I think I'll go with the smaller loss just to be safe and put off getting my 10lb ribbon until next week, hopefully.  

Grats to all the people who have lost and feel healthier.


----------



## pixie dust 112

monymony3471 said:
			
		

> aldisneygrl
> 
> Thanks to Utahmama we are a group of people who are laughing the pounds off.
> 
> We each pick our own method of losing these dreadful pounds.  What ever works for you.  Then we try our darndest to make it work.
> 
> We each offer our support and encouragement.  Share tips, laughs, ups and downs.  Just be honest.
> 
> We don't judge.  We help eachother stay on track.
> 
> Every Friday is weigh in day.
> 
> Minnie Mouse is our mascot because she rhymes with skinnie and she's a protein. (That part just kills me)
> 
> So weigh yourself, set a mini goal for next friday, and just post away the pounds!
> 
> First:
> 
> 
> 
> That's funny!  And you rock!  1 pound gone forever!!!!!
> 
> *harleygirl, pixie dust 112, UtahMama, Kay1, Tinkabella, BONITATIME you are all a bunch of losers*!
> 
> My turn.  I'm psyched.  I lost 4 pounds.  I was trying for the whole 5, but the scale was not giving me that 1 pound no matter how my feet were positioned.  Something to shoot for next week. My total is 14.
> 
> I have dinner with friends tonight.  WWPD (what would peeps do-reference for anyone new  )?  Right?




Way to go!  4 pounds ...awesome!  If repositioning my feet doesn't work I try dragging the scale around the bathroom floor til I hit a good spot!


----------



## pixie dust 112

TwinkieMama said:
			
		

> Ok- well I have either a 3 or 4 lb loss.  I believe the 3 lbs and the 4th disappeared this morning so it may reappear this afternoon
> 
> Anyway that gives me an 8 or 9 lb total loss since joining this thread!
> 
> And I have lost a total of 3.5 inches on my waist!
> 
> Also I have had the happy experience of people starting to notice... for me a little compliment goes a long way
> 
> 
> While I am happy, I really can't take credit for the loss this week... I am an emotional eater but also when I get very nervous, worried or upset I just can't eat (or sleep)....  It has been a very STRESSFUL week.   I do appreciate you gals-  you are the silver lining to my cloudy life!



Stress...yet another valuable diet aid!  3-4 lbs!  WAY TO GO TWINKIE!


----------



## pixie dust 112

PrincessV said:
			
		

> WOO HOO!!  Congrats Melinda!
> 
> I'm right there with most of you... down my first 1lb.! It's still too early to be sure, but I think my new technique of leaving my diet (less some work treats, of course!) alone and just getting my butt in gear with exercise might be the key.  I've been counting this week, and I usually take in about 1200-1300 calories a day.  I'm only 5'1", so I guess this is probably just about right if I'm not moving much, and (maybe) spells weight loss if I am moving.  We'll see.
> 
> Congrats to everyone on your losses!    I know we can all get through thsi weekend unscathed!




Good job with the     ( Hey I think that looks like jumping jacks!)


----------



## pixie dust 112

Bee said:
			
		

> Hi all!!
> 
> 
> Lexmelinda:
> 
> Everyone else!  Love all y'all!
> 
> This has been a  bad week for me!  My husband is a trainer and he is now gone all week, comes home on the weekends.  My mom is coming today from AZ to celebrate her 60th birthday.  I have been busy trying to do nice things for her this weekend.
> 
> I am stressed because the girls wont do housework without me getting angry.  I cant do a lot of yet due to the back surgery. ( I need UM to come and clean for me>  )  I also always feel like the inadequate child and I eat a lot because of nerves and the fact I will never be good enough.. blah, blah, blah!
> 
> Anyway, love all y'all





Bee~ you know we all love you here!  Listen kiddo...you gave up smoking!!!! You can do anything!!!!  DOes your momn give you a hard time....if so tell her that for every correction a mom gives her kid she is supposed to give out at least 10 compliments....that includes when we kids are adults.  I'm very lucky my mom is always supportive.


----------



## DisneyObsession

My turn to check in....NO LOSS!!! (But, no gain either!) 

After a plate of cookies sitting in the office yesterday, I am grateful for that!    It could have been aweful!

I need to start exercising at home, as my Turbo Jam class at church is stopping until after the holidays. Don't they know now is when we need it more than ever?!?    So, I have to kick dad off the TV 3 x's a week to Turbo Jam for 40 min! Yeah, that's the plan!


----------



## pixie dust 112

jaycns said:
			
		

> Well...just by starting to get more active...I have lost 1.5 pounds (that and cutting back everything in the fridge/pantry to low fat or no fat) this week.  I have also increased my water and now only drink water, water with lemon or unsweetened tea.  I do however have to admit a breakdown...I went grocery shopping and we have a Starbucks there....to "help" me grocery shop I got a hot chocoalte...I am scared to even think about the number of calories and fat in that one little cup...but it was good...and the entire rest of the week NOTHING else but water and tea (no sweetner) passed my lips!
> 
> It's a start...not great...but a start.  I have a LONG way to go until I would/could ever reach my final goal...so I am gonna "  " this minor one.
> 
> For next week I am going to add in the change of no snacking after 9:00 PM.  I know, it should be earlier then that...but I really do have to take baby steps...if I don't, I fall off the wagon and then I just give up all together.
> 
> I am also going to start making sure I have at least 6 combined servings of fruits and/or veggies every day.  I so don't hit that now!
> 
> Thanks for being here!
> 
> I am inspired (even though I don't post much).
> 
> WAY TO GO LOSERS!!



Way to go Jacyns!


----------



## pixie dust 112

spongemommie05 said:
			
		

> Hello peeps, i am slowly getting myself going this morning
> The organizing bug has hit hard in my house last night DH decides to go buy a new computer desk so at 11 we start to put said computer desk together which took till 1 am, also  dragging and i mean dragging old computer hutch
> ( about 200 pds) upstairs into front room for all my scrapbooking supplies.
> I have a xmas party to go to tonight and am so excited i found the perfect formal/coctail attire ,Jacket, blouse,skirt hoisery and brand new Hooker shoes (okay not really ,when you are a mom of 5 (HIGH HEELS) are non exsistent only Seen on hookers on tv show  COPS    (Dh favorite show). all for less than $70  plus i had to buy a size smaller  (yea  )
> My weight has not changed no gain and no loss so i am happy
> Thanks for the advice TWINKIEMAMA i will def let the pediatrician know.
> well i gotta go get ready for the pediatrician (bought the HASMAT suits gotta put them on. 'I wonder how i am gonna drive with it on?????
> check in a lil later and get caught up on post and tr love to ya all,



Way to go Spongie!!!!  Hooker shoes.....walk carefully, you wouldn't want to fall and mess up your pretty party clothes!  Sounds like a great outfit! Hope the kidlets are ok.  The Hazmat suits should do it!


----------



## pixie dust 112

honeymo78 said:
			
		

> The mystery scale strikes again.  I have either lost 1.5 - 2.5 lbs this week - I couldn't get the same number twice but everything in between.  I'm tempted to go with the larger loss since I saw one of the numbers before bedtime and I always weigh less in the morning.  However, I think I'll go with the smaller loss just to be safe and put off getting my 10lb ribbon until next week, hopefully.
> 
> Grats to all the people who have lost and feel healthier.



Nice Job Honey!!!!  It's got to be hard to lose weight with a name like Honey!


----------



## pixie dust 112

DisneyObsession said:
			
		

> My turn to check in....NO LOSS!!! (But, no gain either!)
> 
> After a plate of cookies sitting in the office yesterday, I am grateful for that!    It could have been aweful!
> 
> I need to start exercising at home, as my Turbo Jam class at church is stopping until after the holidays. Don't they know now is when we need it more than ever?!?    So, I have to kick dad off the TV 3 x's a week to Turbo Jam for 40 min! Yeah, that's the plan!



Hey DO~ Even steven is awesome in the month of December.  I just keep reminding myself that most decembers I GAIN....so to stay even is an accomplishment!


----------



## pixie dust 112

Ok I've cought up and you guys have got to be sick of reading my post's so I'm outta here


----------



## dwheatl

I'll come back to read later, but I wanted to bite the bullet and post-I went up a lb  Oh well, now I have no fudge room (literally) at the staff Christmas party tonight.

TMI- I'm wearing holly decorated underwear today. No white pants though, so others can't really see. I know how you like white pants w/colored chonies, UM!


----------



## pixie dust 112

dwheatl said:
			
		

> I'll come back to read later, but I wanted to bite the bullet and post-I went up a lb  Oh well, now I have no fudge room (literally) at the staff Christmas party tonight.
> 
> TMI- I'm wearing holly decorated underwear today. No white pants though, so others can't really see. I know how you like white pants w/colored chonies, UM!




   OMG you are too funny!  1 lb up in December beats 5 lbs up!


----------



## dismom9761

Just checking in and will post more later.I am down 1/2 lb.That brings me to 9 1/2 lbs lost since I started here.I really wanted that ten lb ribbon but I will just have to get it next Friday for an early Christmas present.My DH said this morning that I look like I have lost more than that so I felt a little better about it.I will catch up later ....


----------



## pixie dust 112

dismom9761 said:
			
		

> Just checking in and will post more later.I am down 1/2 lb.That brings me to 9 1/2 lbs lost since I started here.I really wanted that ten lb ribbon but I will just have to get it next Friday for an early Christmas present.My DH said this morning that I look like I have lost more than that so I felt a little better about it.I will catch up later ....



Amy ~ 1/2 lb    Next week you'll get that ribbon!


----------



## TwinkieMama

PixieDust! Don't stop posting!  WE LOVE YOU!

I am   at spongie in her hazmat suit driving to the ped! Better wear it to wallyworld too!


Alert: I got all new tags today!  and one is from this thread... so the Tag Fairy is watching... you might want to be careful with any "big potty" posts.....


----------



## Poohbear77

WEIGH IN!!!!

 So what is the deal with the scales lately. Today mine says that I have either lost 1lb(first check) or 2lbs(2nd check). 2lbs sounds good, but to be fair I will go with 1 1/2. 1/2 more lb and I will be at the big *10*  

I couldn't do it without you guys!! Thank You!!

*aldisneygrl*-  *Welcome Aboard!! You've come to a great place*  

*dwheatl*-   I also have holly panties which I love. Isn't it a shame we can buy all those cute expensive panties but can't show them off  
Good luck with your Christmas party tonight. Remember to stick with your plan. 

*To all the LOSERS and the SAMERS*-    

*Don't forget that muscle weighs more than fat. So if you have been working out you may not have lost weight, but you may have gained muscle which is better!!*

Love to all


----------



## Bee

I just came home and The Biggest Loser Cookbook, Exercise Book and Calorie Counter just came in the mail.  I looked in the box and I couldnt find Bob... Damn thought it came with a trainer!   


Love all y'all


----------



## monymony3471

dwheatl said:
			
		

> TMI- I'm wearing holly decorated underwear today. No white pants though, so others can't really see. I know how you like white pants w/colored chonies, UM!



Ok I'm slow. Totally took me forever to get this one!  Shesh!  I read it as the holiday berry.  I was picturing red dots showing through white pants.


----------



## aldisneygrl

UtahMama said:
			
		

> NOoooo. Not unless you want to! That would be very brave. And post a bikini clad "before" picture!
> 
> I can say, there's no 2's in my # and never will be. Which is   make that    !!!



Whew, what a relief!  If I did, I had decided I was going to hang you DISpeeps out to dry!    

Seriously, maybe I'll post the "before" bikini picture after I lose all the weight.   Then I'll have an "after" picture.  

I got on the scale today and realized that I am only 5 lbs. away from what I weighed when I was 9 months pregnant with DS.  

Y'all have inspired me to get back on my Weight Watchers program.  I am a lifetime member, but not a poster child for them right now.    I know what I need to do, I just need to be motivated to do it.  I think y'all are just what I need.  

Thanks for all the warm welcomes!  I'll post here next Friday, and let you know how I have done.


----------



## UtahMama

Thus Far:

me- 1/2 # of butter (unfortunately from my chest NOT the bum)
Pix- -1 yay!!!!! 
Harley -1 Ca-Chow! You are on fi-yah! (interjection given by my ds6)
Lex  -1 Woo-Hoo!
Kay -2 Ha-Cha-Cha-Cha!
Tink -1 You R*O*C*K!
Bonita -2 WOW!!!!! lookin' Gooood!
Twinkie -3 OR -4 Cool Tags!!! I dont get the last one   
Mony -4 The Incredible Shrinking Woman!
Jaycns -1 1/2 BOO Ya!
Jeriber- scale issues- free pass 
Poohbear -1 1/2 (1 more # till robbon!!!!)
Amy -1/2 SO close to that purdy ribbon!!!!!
Danielle- next week is YOUR week!
DisneyObsession- You too!
honeymo- 1 1/2  (Ribbon ceremony next week!)
spongiehookershoes- come get your Scentsy candle warmer or it's MINE   
Bee-   You are so loved! 

It's either 20 1/2 OR 21 1/2  (Twinkie!)


----------



## jaycns

UtahMama said:
			
		

> Thus Far:
> 
> me- 1/2 # of butter (unfortunately from my chest NOT the bum)
> Pix- -1 yay!!!!!
> Harley -1 Ca-Chow! You are on fi-yah! (interjection given by my ds6)
> Lex  -1 Woo-Hoo!
> Kay -2 Ha-Cha-Cha-Cha!
> Tink -1 You R*O*C*K!
> Bonita -2 WOW!!!!! lookin' Gooood!
> Twinkie -3 OR -4 Cool Tags!!! I dont get the last one
> Mony -4 The Incredible Shrinking Woman!
> Jaycns -1 1/2 BOO Ya!
> Jeriber- scale issues- free pass
> Poohbear -1 1/2 (1 more # till robbon!!!!)
> Amy -1/2 SO close to that purdy ribbon!!!!!
> Danielle- next week is YOUR week!
> DisneyObsession- You too!
> honeymo- 1 1/2  (Ribbon ceremony next week!)
> spongiehookershoes- come get your Scentsy candle warmer or it's MINE
> Bee-   You are so loved!
> 
> It's either 20 1/2 OR 21 1/2  (Twinkie!)



WOO HOO!!!  WAY TO GO!!    Great job everyone!!


----------



## UtahMama

Jaycyns- my kids sit here and watch the rude penguin over and over and laugh like crazy every time. And I love your Santa kneeling before the Christ child....makes me teary. And your fart tag is the Bestest!!!!

Bee- there's a Biggest Loser Cookbook? I'm going to have to check it out. I saw a South Beach Diet Holiday cookbook with picturees (HAS to have pictures for me!) but it's WAY too much $$$ like $22.00 at Walmart. The library didnt have it yet, dang! I need variety! I've been eating the same stuff over and over. Wouldn't it be lovely to have a personal chef and personal trainer? And a personal masseuse... 

Twinkie! The tag fairy is on THIS thread????? Oh !!!! Now I gotta be tame and mild mannered!


----------



## Ellester

Alright, I know the week before Christmas may not be the best time to start back to healthy eating. But, there is no time like the present, right? I need to drop 30# or so. I was in really good shape last January doing WW and hitting the Y fairly frequently. (Had to look good for my stepbrothers wedding, I was the amazon next to his petite Filipino bride and her equally petite Filipino bridesmaids) But, I've let all that hard work go to waste. Nothing like 5 months of DH being unemployed to kick that stress snacking into HIGH gear. Plus I just found out my cholesterol is a tad high and my tryglicerides are sky high. So, can I join this happy group of soon to be skinnier DIS'ers?


----------



## UtahMama

Ellester said:
			
		

> Alright, I know the week before Christmas may not be the best time to start back to healthy eating. But, there is no time like the present, right? I need to drop 30# or so. I was in really good shape last January doing WW and hitting the Y fairly frequently. (Had to look good for my stepbrothers wedding, I was the amazon next to his petite Filipino bride and her equally petite Filipino bridesmaids) But, I've let all that hard work go to waste. Nothing like 5 months of DH being unemployed to kick that stress snacking into HIGH gear. Plus I just found out my cholesterol is a tad high and my tryglicerides are sky high. So, can I join this happy group of soon to be skinnier DIS'ers?


Of Course! Welcome!!!!!
I know about the "Unemplyed DH stress eating" deal! Nothing like too much "togetherness" to drive you to snack!  Just weigh yourself today and next friday is weigh-day (first thing in the morning *nekkie*and after you pee-pee) Welcome! We all cant wait to get to know you better! It's a wonderful group! Alot of funny gals call it home!


----------



## pixie dust 112

Bee said:
			
		

> I just came home and The Biggest Loser Cookbook, Exercise Book and Calorie Counter just came in the mail.  I looked in the box and I couldnt find Bob... Damn thought it came with a trainer!
> 
> 
> Love all y'all


----------



## pixie dust 112

Ellester!


----------



## mousehouselover

Just have a sec before gong to bed...

No change for me this week.   I didn't think I would though thanks to AF.... I am eating well and tryng to stay faithful to regular exercise. I've been really wiped out this week so I haven't done a well as I'd like. 

I can't stay awake much longer and I haven't read the posts from the last two days but I'll catch up over the weekend. 

Great job to all the skinnies!!


----------



## Minnie_Moo

Congrats to all the losers and those who have stayed even.

Got an e-mail at work yesterday for the WW@Work program that starts in mid-January.  I think it's a sign.  

I may give SB a try, though, to see how it works for me after reading how successful many of you have been on that.


----------



## UtahMama

Minnie_Moo said:
			
		

> Congrats to all the losers and those who have stayed even.
> 
> Got an e-mail at work yesterday for the WW@Work program that starts in mid-January.  I think it's a sign.
> 
> I may give SB a try, though, to see how it works for me after reading how successful many of you have been on that.


Ok I quoted you, no "take-backs!"   Cant wait to have you here Fully!


----------



## Bee

pixie dust 112 said:
			
		

> Bee~ you know we all love you here!  Listen kiddo...you gave up smoking!!!! You can do anything!!!!  DOes your momn give you a hard time....if so tell her that for every correction a mom gives her kid she is supposed to give out at least 10 compliments....that includes when we kids are adults.  I'm very lucky my mom is always supportive.




love you!!!!!!


----------



## spongemommie05

Well just got back from the christmas party! i was so good no junk food for me  (okay, we got all dressed up and was walking out the door when a huge snow storm hit so instead of driving 20- 30 miles we opted for a date night instead went to dinner and went to the mall(note; Do not ever wear hooker shoes to the mall)    . i had to stop at good ole payless and get some comfortable shoes ,continued on got some killer deals . so i am glad we didn't go to the xmas party (saves on the temptations )  Congrats to all loosers, gainers and stay the samers we are all trying that is all that counts. love to ya all i am hitting the hay take care

UM i will come get my candle warmer tommorow when i see ya (REMEMBER, do not go anywhere i will be there at 11-12  see ya then


----------



## dwheatl

Well, I didn't stick to my plan at the party, but tomorrow is another day. I felt like I had a binge coming since I gained when I was being so good. Very logical, right? Like I'm gonna teach my body or the scales a lesson. Now I'm sorry I had that attitude, so I'll try to learn from that: Binge=unproductive behavior.
Anyway, the party was fun- I sang karaoke and danced some Pips-like backup dancing (that's exercise, right?) I have great colleagues, and ended up staying 6 1/2 hours at the party (and that was after a full day working with these people).
My spirits are up now. I'm going to bed and hitting the gym in the morning. You all rock. Let's keep slimmin'!


----------



## lexmelinda

*HAPPY SATURDAY!!!*  

 *ALDISNEYGIRL!!!!* Sounds like you know Weight Watchers so this is gonna be easy for you. If all you're lacking is the motivation....well....HERE WE ARE! It's all about accountability for me. Check in daily and let us know how you're doing!

 *ELLESTER!!!! * RE: cholesterol....heart disease runs in my family. I start every morning with a bowl of low sugar oatmeal with 2 tsp of flax seed meal. It has 7 gr. of fiber so you can start your day with a full tummy. That's a heart healthy start for someone like me who never ate breakfast before. Glad you're here!

  *CONGRATULATIONS, LOSERS and LEVELERS!!!*   
*
DON'T GET DISCOURAGED!* I think we all showed a bigger loss in the beginning since those first few pounds are always water weight and they just fall off with very little effort. Now we are exercising and building muscle so the changes will show in the mirror and not on the scale. (Unless you have a "magic" scale.)  We can all get through Christmas as losers or levelers if we stick together! 

*HAVE A GREAT SATURDAY, EVERYONE!*


----------



## S.Poppins

Just a quick check in. We just finished the all night lock out with my jr high group. It was a blast but I have been up for 26 hours and I need to take a 2 hour nap so we can go help someone move. As far as food - we had Christmas parties at the school all day, then we had a Christmas party before the Lock out and then we stayed up all night with Jr. High kids. Need I say more! However - I avoided most sweets and the one I did get I only took very tiny slices. It's the casseroles and appetizers that get me everytime! But I am being more conscientious thanks to you guys. Okay, good night!


----------



## UtahMama

Spongie? It SNOWED??? Here? Just kidding...It started last night and still is snowing huge doily sized flakes. It's just beautiful! But it'll be a-LOT of work shoveling (for my DH   )


Cant wait    to do our Mickey Mouse Head Wreath! We'll call it our "Hidden Mickey" wreath. I'll show you my linen closet   .

*To Everyone- Good Saturday to ya!!!! Shun those neighbor gifts!  Ok, dont "shun" them....taste and give the rest to your kids! Let's make a pact to not do more than a "taste" *pinky swear* (works for me!). Those yummy neighbor gifts are VERY tempting!    *


----------



## harleygirl

Morning Peeps

have had one of those mornings where I have to bite tooth and nail to get the kiddies to do their part in cleaning the house, which resulted in a raised voice and blood pressure on my part.  and just when i hit the lose control portion of our show, i stopped and thought WWPD.  I realized that I am feeling overwhelmed because Christmas is a week away and that means everyone coming to my home christmas morn, including the SIL (not dismom) that is the skinny size 0 and 6 ft tall wearing her hooker shoes that she always wears, who does not work and lives in the big gorgeous CLEAN house coming to my not so clean house.  In fact, I not sure what color the carpet is anymore, not cause its dirty but because its just COVERED with Stuff.  its hard to keep house when you pass thru long enuff to sleep and shower (which we have no clean towels either)...between parties and basketball practice and work and christmas shopping, there is no time to take care of real business....so my feelings got a little hurt when no one pitched in with a happy attitude today....my wonderwoman attitude has failed me this morning


Whew!  Thanks I needed to unload...  

SSSOOO what I didn't do was freak out and eat.  instead I realized that I was losing control of other situations, explained that they were making me angry and hurting my feelings.  Then I stopped and fixed me some eggs, canadian bacon and Apple crystal light and decided to post you guys, my pickeruppercrew  

now I realize that by taking baby steps I will somehow get it all done, even if the trash can is overfull on trash day...they have so much stuff they'd prob never miss it anyways, and I am going to try to organize things so that we can actually get back to the carpet!  DS's are finally pitching in and Trev cleaned his bath and Matt did the dishes(somewhat)  maybe this day will be okay after all...

Thanks Peeps for listening....I am gonna make my 5 lb ribbon next Fri....I need to lose 2 lbs...I can do this, watch out ribbon, here I come!!!


----------



## Bee

UM-

I bought those three Biggest Loser books at Amazon dot com.

Total for 3 books came to 32 dollars I believe... it was a good deal I thought.

They have colored pictures of the dishes,.. looks yummy!!!


----------



## pixie dust 112

spongemommie05 said:
			
		

> Well just got back from the christmas party! i was so good no junk food for me  (okay, we got all dressed up and was walking out the door when a huge snow storm hit so instead of driving 20- 30 miles we opted for a date night instead went to dinner and went to the mall(note; Do not ever wear hooker shoes to the mall)    . i had to stop at good ole payless and get some comfortable shoes ,continued on got some killer deals . so i am glad we didn't go to the xmas party (saves on the temptations )  Congrats to all loosers, gainers and stay the samers we are all trying that is all that counts. love to ya all i am hitting the hay take care
> 
> UM i will come get my candle warmer tommorow when i see ya (REMEMBER, do not go anywhere i will be there at 11-12  see ya then



I would have loved to see you at the mall in your hooker shoes...


----------



## pixie dust 112

dwheatl said:
			
		

> Well, I didn't stick to my plan at the party, but tomorrow is another day. I felt like I had a binge coming since I gained when I was being so good. Very logical, right? Like I'm gonna teach my body or the scales a lesson. Now I'm sorry I had that attitude, so I'll try to learn from that: Binge=unproductive behavior.
> Anyway, the party was fun- I sang karaoke and danced some Pips-like backup dancing (that's exercise, right?) I have great colleagues, and ended up staying 6 1/2 hours at the party (and that was after a full day working with these people).
> My spirits are up now. I'm going to bed and hitting the gym in the morning. You all rock. Let's keep slimmin'!




You should have borrowed Spongie's hooker shoes for the dancin!


----------



## Tinkabella

Harleygirl- I feel for you with the skinny SIL with the super clean beautiful house.   I have a girlfriend who is exactly the same.  I would be up all night cleaning  before a play date at my house.  She one day confided in me that she she has OCD and that she wishes that she could relax and be more like ME because I seem so happy with my life !   I now have a sign in my laundry room that says "good enought is better then perfect as it lets me enjoy my family".  Model homes are only good for pretend families.  If your home looks lived in it's because it is full of LOVE !


----------



## pixie dust 112

harleygirl said:
			
		

> Morning Peeps
> 
> have had one of those mornings where I have to bite tooth and nail to get the kiddies to do their part in cleaning the house, which resulted in a raised voice and blood pressure on my part.  and just when i hit the lose control portion of our show, i stopped and thought WWPD.  I realized that I am feeling overwhelmed because Christmas is a week away and that means everyone coming to my home christmas morn, including the SIL (not dismom) that is the skinny size 0 and 6 ft tall wearing her hooker shoes that she always wears, who does not work and lives in the big gorgeous CLEAN house coming to my not so clean house.  In fact, I not sure what color the carpet is anymore, not cause its dirty but because its just COVERED with Stuff.  its hard to keep house when you pass thru long enuff to sleep and shower (which we have no clean towels either)...between parties and basketball practice and work and christmas shopping, there is no time to take care of real business....so my feelings got a little hurt when no one pitched in with a happy attitude today....my wonderwoman attitude has failed me this morning
> 
> 
> Whew!  Thanks I needed to unload...
> 
> SSSOOO what I didn't do was freak out and eat.  instead I realized that I was losing control of other situations, explained that they were making me angry and hurting my feelings.  Then I stopped and fixed me some eggs, canadian bacon and Apple crystal light and decided to post you guys, my pickeruppercrew
> 
> now I realize that by taking baby steps I will somehow get it all done, even if the trash can is overfull on trash day...they have so much stuff they'd prob never miss it anyways, and I am going to try to organize things so that we can actually get back to the carpet!  DS's are finally pitching in and Trev cleaned his bath and Matt did the dishes(somewhat)  maybe this day will be okay after all...
> 
> Thanks Peeps for listening....I am gonna make my 5 lb ribbon next Fri....I need to lose 2 lbs...I can do this, watch out ribbon, here I come!!!




Harley ~ Sound like you live in my house...with my kids...We're all here together I just can't find you because of the piles of stuff!  I went to let the dog out last night.  Didn't turn on the light first and tripped over a guitar!  (In the middle of the living room floor)  Maybe if I yell "Marco" you can shout out "Polo' and we'll find each other in this mess!


----------



## aldisneygrl

Hello ladies.  I did pretty good at the preschool party yesterday.  Took smaller samples.  Actually I was too busy working (putting food out, cleaning up trash, etc.) to eat much.  I have a family Christmas party today, so send me your good vibes to be good.    I am having toast with spray butter for breakfast this morning.  Instead of a pop tart...Hey it's a start.  I'll try to check back in the evening or tomorrow, and let you know how it goes.


----------



## monymony3471

Just a quick check in.  Had dinner with friends last night, went to a mexican restaurant.  Had soft tacos.  They were good.  I knew I'd do this and at little throughout the day to make it somewhat balanced.

I got up and did my workout immediately.  43 minutes.  Then went shopping.  

Only good thing about dinner last night is it took care of the big stuff.

Since TF around, i am talking in tongues.  

Didn't show a gain either this am.  So, I think I made good choices.

Once in a while it's ok, to alter things slightly.

Have a great day peeps!


----------



## harleygirl

pixie dust 112 said:
			
		

> Harley ~ Sound like you live in my house...with my kids...We're all here together I just can't find you because of the piles of stuff!  I went to let the dog out last night.  Didn't turn on the light first and tripped over a guitar!  (In the middle of the living room floor)  Maybe if I yell "Marco" you can shout out "Polo' and we'll find each other in this mess!




Was that you?  I thought I heard something!  and my guitar is missing! LOL

Thanks, I needed to hear that I was normal...


----------



## harleygirl

Tinkabella said:
			
		

> Harleygirl- I feel for you with the skinny SIL with the super clean beautiful house.   I have a girlfriend who is exactly the same.  I would be up all night cleaning  before a play date at my house.  She one day confided in me that she she has OCD and that she wishes that she could relax and be more like ME because I seem so happy with my life !   I now have a sign in my laundry room that says "good enought is better then perfect as it lets me enjoy my family".  Model homes are only good for pretend families.  If your home looks lived in it's because it is full of LOVE !


Thanks so much for the uplift!!  My DH has the same atttitude and he helps me destress and just accept things...I just don't want to be embarrassed, I can handle the lived in look...but right now I have the Tornado look!!!hehe   the kind that you're afraid of what might crawl out from under the next pile!!!   

On the positive side...with my piles and piles of dirty laundry, I am secretly hoping that I can wear out the washer and dryer, cause I want those MacDaddy ones that wash like 15 pairs of jeans...talk about heaven!!!


----------



## honeymo78

I don't even have kids yet but my house definitely looks "lived in."  I'm glad I'm not the only one.  We never have people over because there is no where to sit and there is lots of clutter.  We have a lot of "stuff."  Between working 50 hrs a week and trying to actually enjoy the time I'm at home and get a decent nights sleep, about the only cleaning that gets done is laundry and dishes.  Yes, our carpet is blue and not really flecked with orange, black and white fur.  Yes, I'm admitting that I've cut back on the vaccuuming.  And the key to clean towels is to own a lot of them   I keep telling myself that we'll throw a lot of the junk away when we move (hopefully in a year or so) and get our own house and start fresh with less stuff.  And maybe even plan on having a place for everything instead just putting it wherever because it doesn't have a home.    I do plan on taking a mini vacation this spring to get in some heavy duty spring cleaning since my mom has volunteered to help.  That will definitely be a wonderful day of exercise.


----------



## UtahMama

Spongiehookershoes and I are making our Mickey wreaths...she'll post pics later because she's savvy not me! They are made out of Dryer vent hose...waiting for the paint to dry on coat #1 (apple green) ....See ya!!!


----------



## Minnie_Moo

UtahMama said:
			
		

> Spongiehookershoes and I are making our Mickey wreaths...she'll post pics later because she's savvy not me! They are made out of Dryer vent hose...waiting for the paint to dry on coat #1 (apple green) ....See ya!!!


That sounds interesting, Uma.  

Please post a pic, Spongie.  I'm having trouble visualizing this!


----------



## aries1980

Hi ladies checkin in moving the last three days only one more day left and you will be graced by my presence... Hey UM can you give me an update or run down of anything new or what I missed... I will try to read the last 10 pages soon.. gotta run again!


----------



## harleygirl

aries1980 said:
			
		

> Hi ladies checkin in moving the last three days only one more day left and you will be graced by my presence... Hey UM can you give me an update or run down of anything new or what I missed... I will try to read the last 10 pages soon.. gotta run again!


We've missed you!


----------



## spongemommie05

Hello all, i will have to post a picture in a couple of days Since we did not fininsh them yet, i think i may have gotten a cold i am achey all over (not a good idea spray painting outside in 30 degree weather  is it UM (,But it's all outta love for the MICKSTER )i was not however wearing my spongiehooker shoes   Thanks for all the laughs PixieDust   well it is a early night for me  i am gonna feed the kids and take a hot bath and call it a night just wanted to say Hi, i will read the post tommorow Love ya all 
i JUST NOTICED I AM AT POST 100 WHOOO HOOOO I ROCK IN MY SPONGIE HOOKER SHOES


----------



## Ellester

Tinkabella said:
			
		

> I now have a sign in my laundry room that says "good enought is better then perfect as it lets me enjoy my family".  Model homes are only good for pretend families.  If your home looks lived in it's because it is full of LOVE !


 Boy, how true is that! We have recently moved into a much smaller rental and I homeschool our three kids. Disaster does not even kind of decribe the state of this place! But, I tell myself that in 20 years they'll all be long moved out and I'll miss stepping on LEGOS and Polly Pockets!

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone! Having some accountability really helps me with my eating issues. I'm looking forward to us all getting healthier together!

Oh, and no snow here. We had record highs in the 70's today. I was in a short sleeve shirt and jeans and wished I was in shorts while out shopping today!


----------



## UtahMama

Where in the Sam Hill IS everybody? Y'all have LIVES???   

Unlike me who finishes my Mickey wreath and is working on a Princess fleece blanket boarder (cute little bow ties all the way around). I also have to sew scout patches onto my son's scout shirt (dreading!). I am doing anything and everything to avoid snacking. I'm a crafting, organizing, No-life FOOL!


----------



## pixie dust 112

UtahMama said:
			
		

> Where in the Sam Hill IS everybody? Y'all have LIVES???
> 
> Unlike me who finishes my Mickey wreath and is working on a Princess fleece blanket boarder (cute little bow ties all the way around). I also have to sew scout patches onto my son's scout shirt (dreading!). I am doing anything and everything to avoid snacking. I'm a crafting, organizing, No-life FOOL!



whadda ya mean no life.  Seems to me you do EVERYTHING!  and you're our fearless leader too!!!


----------



## harleygirl

UtahMama said:
			
		

> Where in the Sam Hill IS everybody? Y'all have LIVES???
> 
> Unlike me who finishes my Mickey wreath and is working on a Princess fleece blanket boarder (cute little bow ties all the way around). I also have to sew scout patches onto my son's scout shirt (dreading!). I am doing anything and everything to avoid snacking. I'm a crafting, organizing, No-life FOOL!



I watched the end of Santa Claus, the end of Its a Wonderful life and the end of Mean Girls...and wrapped presents

Yesterday I was pretty good on my diet, had a family gathering sort of and Mom had made her famous Lasanga adn I had some of it, cause its one of those things that I will never pass up...BUT I did eat a bigger salad and a smaller portion of lasanga, and I had a sliver of pie, and I mean a sliver like maybe two forkfuls otherwise I was a good girl ...up for an hour, so far so good...hopping on the treadmill still wearing my Life is Good chilly dog pj's, and today life is good

baby steps- I got the bathrooms scrubbed and misc junk sorted and put away...next, continue with laundry, vacuum, start kitchen overhaul - this afternoon, shopping for new washer and dryer


----------



## mousehouselover

Hello PEEPS......

Sort of have a life here, not much of one; but I kinda like what I have.......

I have had ups and downs, mostly I've been lazy. I did get on the TM for 65 mins this morning and now we're headed out to finish Christmas shopping. The kids all need to shop for each other and maybe us. 

Gotta go,, DH is getting his jacket and I'm sitting here with out my shirt.


----------



## dwheatl

pixie dust 112 said:
			
		

> Harley ~ Sound like you live in my house...with my kids...We're all here together I just can't find you because of the piles of stuff!  I went to let the dog out last night.  Didn't turn on the light first and tripped over a guitar!  (In the middle of the living room floor)  Maybe if I yell "Marco" you can shout out "Polo' and we'll find each other in this mess!



Oh, PD! Another family secretly living in my house. That would explain how it gets so messy in a hurry.  My housekeeping tip for this week: light some candles. The glow makes everything pretty (even piles of stuff) and the smell is great. I like to quote Marge Simpson when she gets an automatic house that sprays lilac scent: "Wow, that really covers up the cat cr@p!"


----------



## dwheatl

I couldn't get on last night to post. It said there was a problem connecting. So at least I got to bed at a reasonable hour, and slept till 8 this morning (woo hoo!). I had to let everyone know that I was a pouty-pie about my weight being up last week, but that was on my home scale. Life was crazy, so I had worked out at home and had to weigh on my home scales. They are not magic scales; they are hexed scales  . When I went to the gym yesterday morning, I had not gained at all, and that was after the Christmas party where I ate lasagna, garlic bread and Bavarian cream cake  . So I guess I probably had lost, and then ate in response to a perceived gain. My goal this week: eat and exercise the best I can, drink my water, and don't obsess over the scale. I think I'm going to make a graph of my weight loss so I can see the overall trend rather than the blips up and down.

Harleygirl-I had a total meltdown w/DD yesterday. She did need straightening out on a couple of issues, but not from the Grinch-mom. We went to church together last night, and I asked her to forgive me, and she was so sweet. She said, "I can see you're stressed, so let me know how I can help."   It's not always bad for the kids to see us crack. They need to know we're human too.

Everybody have a great day. I have a church group Christmas party tonight. I think I'll try to look fabulous. That helps me to stay away from the second helpings.


----------



## mousehouselover

harleygirl said:
			
		

> I want those MacDaddy ones that wash like 15 pairs of jeans...talk about heaven!!!




I have one and LOVE it!!! We had a pile of laundry that was (sshhhh...don't tell...) 4 ft high and nearly 3 ft around   when we got ours. DH had to hide everything in the guest room until after the guys delivered it. With the super capacity and the fact that everyone likes using it, the laundry was done in 3 days. All of it, and everything the kids had been trying to hide in their closets and under the beds because they didn't want to have a marthon wash day and be stuck inside cleaning..... They're a bit pricey but I would buy one again in a heartbeat.


----------



## mom0299

I just found this post today, can I join?!  
I would like to lose 25 pounds by June.  I have to be in a wedding March, so I'd really like some of that weight gone by then too.  But I really want to look good in a swimsuit for my cruise the second week of June  
I am going to start out trying to cut back and exercise more on my own.  I plan to keep a food diary and I might joing WWonline after the New Year.
I've known for a while that I've got to do something.  I went up a size recently and today I started packing for my trip to Disney this week and I can't fit into any of my warm-weather clothes  
We are on the DDP, what do I do while I'm there?


----------



## honeymo78

Welcome Mom!!  You'll love it here.

I'll be honest with you about my vacations and eating.  Whenever we go to disney we are on DDP or one of the higher dining and recreation packages.  I pretty much eat whatever I want since I don't eat that way at home.  I still get diet soda while I'm there or unsweetened tea and try not to eat all my dessert.  I've never had a problem with gaining while I'm gone since I get in so much more exercise than I ever do at home.  The real problem for me is getting back into the swing of things when I get home.  Even if I stayed "on plan" at disney, things kind of fall apart when I get home since I'm playing catch up with laundry, work, etc.  I'm hoping that some of my better eating habits will become ingrained by trip time and I just won't want to eat everything on my plate.  However, I won't stop myself from ordering the things I want - and that includes a couple mickey bars.


----------



## UtahMama

*mom*!!! Welcome! Of course you can join! Nice goal of 25 for June! Piece of CAKE! I try to eat healthier yet "get what I want" and pay the price later, but really, ya gotta enjoy your vacation! I didnt gain much at all..and I had a half a funnel cake and a Dole Whip and S'mores (from 50's Prime Time) You walk like 10 plus miles a day at the parks 

*Everyone!* IT happened today! You know, IT!!!! It is the very best feeling in the world when numerous people compliment you on your weight loss! I didnt really belive it at first because I was wearing a black skirt and a white blouse and black tights and black boots so I was accenting the positive and diminishing the negative...but LOTS of people asked me if I had lost weight! IT rocks! YOU rock! Thank You all for sticking with it with me   .

DH had to work right after church so I had put our lunch in the crock pot and returned home to a great smelling meal. It was a Marie Calender noodle and veggie dish that reminded me like the Marie Calendar pot pies. Only 220 calories too. It was yummy comfort food!

Everytime I go to Walmart, I stop and look at the book section at that South Beach recipe book for entertaining and Holidays. There is so many neat recipes in it! Hopefully my Mama will send our usual Walmart gift cards so I can get it. 

You guys should see Spongie! Her jeans are just falling off her skinny carcass! Her face is so slender! Pprrrrrr! (that was me rolling my "purr") Her DH is one lucky DH! (He knows though...a genuine NICE GUY *lurkerpants*)

Welp, Norah is taking a nap, and my 3 boys are downstairs playing a video game (so I wont be seeing them any time soon) so I am going to take a long beautiful NAP   My phone ringer is being turned off as we speak. It is good to be me right now!


I think the DIS boards were "broken" last night   So I had to occupy myself elsewise!


----------



## Backstage_Gal

Congrats UMA and Spongemommie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    

Have a lovely nap!!


----------



## pixie dust 112

Man those UTAH ladies are skinny!!!!!


----------



## summersk

I soooooo...... need your help guys   I made my goal weight plus earlier this year (I was down to 127) and I have felt great   untill recently   I am going through a REALLY rough time   and I have been consoling myself through (what else) comfort food.  I have gained 10 pounds    and it's not helping me emotionally.  I have yo-yo ed these last couple of weeks through Atkins (2 weeks) lost 8 gained back 10 when I lost control again.  And then just counting calories which I keep control of for a couple of days then I lose control again.  I NEED a support group!  I want to just go back to eating healthy.  I already exercise OFTEN ( I lead a taekwon do class 3 times a week and do a tae bo class twice, plus I'll add in a video or a run at least 3 nights a week)  now you guys can imagine that I have been eating MAJOR bad stuff to be gaining weight while working out this much   I have just been shooting myself in the foot.  Please accept me into your group!  I want to be a cheerleader for you too   

Thanks for listening, hope your weekend was happy and healthy!)
Kelly


----------



## dismom9761

AAAGH!!I wrote a LONG post talking individually to lots of people and my two year old(Rachel)turned off the light switch that turns off my computer.  

 to all the newbies!!Jump on the wagon and hang on tight.This group of people are wonderful and the accountability really helps.

I had a very busy weekend but I did okay with my eating and went to the gym and worked out for an hour.I did eat four homemade cookies  that Rebekah(my 7 yr old)had made.They were small..  On Friday I posted my 1/2 lb loss but on Saturday I weighed and showed a two lb loss.  I hope I can hang onto it until Friday's weigh in.


----------



## monymony3471

While I was on the TM today, I was thinking wow, I can't believe I've been working out for the last 5 weeks?  Who would have thunk it?  Not me!  And I am entering my 6th.  Some of you have a few more on me.  

Lots of reflection going on today and I am so thankful for being a part of this group.  Really.  

It's nice to be lighter going into the holidays.  It's nice to know I know how to make good choices.  It's helpful that I have to be accountable for my actions.  I don't want to let anyone down.  That has kept me going.  

It's great to hear about the successes.  It makes you want to push it more so you can be successful.

I've learned a lot.  What I realized is that I am not alone.  I am not the only person out there who has issues with food. 

When I have joined weight loss groups in the past, they always dealth with you on an individual basis behind closed doors and it made you feel like you were an outcast.  

I feel very different here.  Welcomed.  Cared about.  There is so much emotional support here.  I get so much that I don't need to eat to feel better.  Now, I exercise, take vitamins, and drink water to feel better.

What a difference 5 weeks makes.

Thanks! 

I slept in so no breakfast.

I got on the treadmill and burned my booty butt off.  Thats what Mal calls her butt.  Cute eh?

57 minutes.

Lunch was SB chilli.

Dinner was chicken and salad.

water 9 glasses

I had a SB peanut butter cup.  After the boys went to bed.  

Sugar free fudgecicle softened in the microwave
a dallop of lite cool whip
2tbs of peanut butter
mix and enjoy!

Its a free food as long as you didn't have any nuts for snack


----------



## UtahMama

A SB Peanut Butter Cup?!? I HAVE to try this!!!!!

Yet 3 more neighbor gifts came today..... 
1. KETTLE CORN, people!    
2. 2 boxes of GIRLSCOUT COOKIES....  
3. and a nice sized container of Bear Creek Cheddar/Broccoli soup mix! NOW we're talkin! Let's just peek at the nutrition label shall we? Hey! Not tooooo bad! Calories per 1/4 C. (dry) 170, fat 7 g., Carbs....25 g. (boarderline), Sodium...970 mg. Yikes. If I add real broccoli and a little low fat cheese...I just might think I died and gone to heaven!


Mony2- I just LOVE you! Would you mind terribly moving to Salt Lake Utah? So I can squeeze you daily?   

Dismom- Just last night just before the DIS broke, I had a huge big sappy post to post here and the DIS chose to break at the precise moment I hit enter. VERY pissifying! YAY!!!!! for your 2 # loss! Keep it off, girlfriend!   WOOOO HOOOOO!

Summer- Glad to have you! I would LOVE to weigh as much as you...but you hit home with the struggles to KEEP the weight off!  This is only part of the battle. The rest of our lives we have to eat less and excercise more and drink a grundle of water! Very sobering. You can do it! Your's is a mental game now. I'm only guessing at this because I've  been at my goal weight only long enough to gain back a bunch. 

Pixie Dust!!!!! It just feels good to know the 12 pounds were not in my imagination. That people are starting to notice. Spongie is looking GOOD!


----------



## spongemommie05

Well hello everyone just dropping a quick Hi! i did get sick but it was only a fever that lasted all night and all day today i just woke up about 20 mins ago . to a very needy clingy baby (hasn't seen mamma all day) my darling sweet Husband came in and would check on me every hour to make sure i was okay..   while in my feverish state i journeyed to wdw (thanks DH of UM) i replayed your vacation videos in my mind but it was both our families.  and we were hott mamas   lost a ton of weight....  i kept waking up and being bummed out that i had a fever and was not in WDW. well my head hurts to hold up so i will talk with ya all later, love ya all  

UM: did ya really finish your wreath i will have to swing by and see it and take some pictures to post on here for ya tommorow, mine is outside still, i should probably make sure it did not blow away   Okay ! sent ds out there it is fine Freezing but fine. Def. dry now    well like i said i am gonna crawl into bed again much love..        I am only one stomach flu away from my goal weight   I love that movie..


----------



## monymony3471

Oh I fogot!

1.  Disboards are doing something like getting a new server?  Or sumpin like that.  Lots of stuff going on, so it's not broke, just trying to make it better.

2.  Kids and I went to Joannes today.  We bought styrofoam balls to make mickey head ornaments.  I saw so many at WDW and thought I can do this.

So, I made a dozen little ones that will be our "bulbs", and one large one for the tree topper.  Our tree is full or disney ornaments.  I won't do real glass bulbs because of all the kids here, so this is perfect.

We used toothpicks and glue to adhere the ears and then I used a gold metallic spray paint.  They look nice!  Can't wait for them to dry and put them on the tree tomorrow.  We only made 12 to make sure they turned out.

Now I want to make more and find maybe a metallic red or green.  I also saw glitter spray in a can that really looks sharp as a top coat, maybe I'll try that.

When they are dry I'll line them up and take photos.

I really want to make a big evergreen (fake) wreath as a mickey head and just put tons of lights on it to hang at the peak on the garage.  Almost did that tonight, but thought 1 project at a time.

UM:    My buddy.  Hope this tides you over.  I'll start packing....
Just makes that Skinny Minnie meet in WDW idea even more appealing!

Spongie:  I think that hazmat suit is a daily must for you.  Thank goodness you were able to rest.  Your DH really stepped up!

Hey newbies!  Alls welcome, come into the light......Seriously.  We need all the support we can get.  We love and welcome everyone!

I love that we are using our selves in productive ways.  Cleaning, organizing, exercising!  Everyone is just rocking on!  

Here's to another great week!


----------



## monymony3471

My favorite broccoli soup recipe:

chop up:
onion
celery
mushrooms

saute in a sauce pan with olive oil and a little butter for flavor

saute until transparent

while thats going on start boiling broccoli and carrots in a good sized pot.  You can actually start this first so it can get to boiling.  Once other veggies are transparent, add to broccoli.  Add a 1/2 cup milk.  add chicken boullion for flavor.

When veggies are soft mash with a potato masher, don't have to use a blender.  If you like a thicker soup, take a cup add some cornstarch and just enough water to dissolve the cornstarch and when the soup is boiling stir in cornstarch mixture.  Optional: add a package of shredded cheddar cheese.  

SB friendly  Good to eat on a Thursday night.


----------



## dismom9761

I went in to check on Rachel because she has had croup and she has a fever.  I thought she was getting better so this is a shock.I guess we will be going back to the Dr. tomorrow.

Spongemommie,I am glad you were able to get rest today and are feeling better.  

monymony,I would love to see pictures of the ornaments.

Can't sleep so I guess I will go wrap...that is better than what I want to do.


----------



## UtahMama

MONY!!!! You're talking CRAFTS! I am SO gonna make some of those! My tree is very formal...so I'll do glittery gold mickey heads! How do you attach a hook in styrofoam? I thought maybe a gilded twine shoved up the middle and looped at the top and knotted at the bottom? Let me know. I cant wait to do that!  My daycare kids would love doing that!   

10 minutes before Desperate Housewives.

Today for Food-

B:  Key Lime Yoplait and  a breath mint (I was running late for church!)
L: that Marie Calendar crock pot dish comfort food from heaven
S: ham and cream cheese roll-up x2 (pretty big)
S: a Barbie bite of Kettle Korn (OMGosh that is good stuff!) and 1 thin mint stupid girlscout cookie from the aformentioned neighbor gift! I LUST for more!
D: nothing. Queazy tummy. So diet pepsi was all. 

water 2 Qts.
vitamin- 2 kids chewables (I'm out of my pre-natals) 
exercise- zero, took a lovely nap though!


----------



## monymony3471

dismom9761 said:
			
		

> I went in to check on Rachel because she has had croup and she has a fever.  I thought she was getting better so this is a shock.I guess we will be going back to the Dr. tomorrow.
> 
> Spongemommie,I am glad you were able to get rest today and are feeling better.
> 
> monymony,I would love to see pictures of the ornaments.
> 
> Can't sleep so I guess I will go wrap...that is better than what I want to do.




Croup is a virus.  Nothing to do for it except to let it run its course.   Just give tylenol for the fever.   If fever gets above 102, then I'd call the Dr.  How old is rachel?  If she is a young baby then yes see the dr.

Croup sounds so terrible.  Just make her comfortable.  Let her sit in a bathroom with the hot shower running so she can breath in the steam. Put a humidifier in her room.  I also used vicks on the chest and under the nose.   If she gets a bad coughing spell, if it's cold by you let her go outside and breath in the cold air.  It shrinks the bronchia?  Helps!

My kids got it every year until they were like 6.  Good luck!


----------



## monymony3471

I am working on what to do with the hooks.  I think I can get real thin gold ornament string and pre make the loops.  Then I think there is something I can get thats like a bobby pin but very short. Kinda like a staple before it gets stapled.   I can push those into the styrofoam without ruining the foam and I think it will be hidden.  How does that sound?

This metallic paint is very pretty.  It almost looks brassy.


----------



## dismom9761

monymony3471 said:
			
		

> Croup is a virus.  Nothing to do for it except to let it run its course.   Just give tylenol for the fever.   If fever gets above 102, then I'd call the Dr.  How old is rachel?  If she is a young baby then yes see the dr.
> 
> Croup sounds so terrible.  Just make her comfortable.  Let her sit in a bathroom with the hot shower running so she can breath in the steam. Put a humidifier in her room.  I also used vicks on the chest and under the nose.   If she gets a bad coughing spell, if it's cold by you let her go outside and breath in the cold air.  It shrinks the bronchia?  Helps!
> 
> My kids got it every year until they were like 6.  Good luck!



Three of my kids get croup alot so I have done everything you have suggested before except the vicks.I may have to try that,thanks for the suggestion..I am really hoping that Peyton does not get it ,he has asthma and croup seems really hard on him.She is two and had croup about six weeks ago that turned into bronchitis somehow.I guess that is why I am getting concerned.The "bark" is gone from her cough,now it just sounds deep.
  I just checked her and the fever is 102.8 with tylenol.  Ugh,I hate it when my kids are sick at Christmas.


----------



## UtahMama

My first and last borns got croup. I totally remember bundling him (my 17 year old now) up with just his face showing and sitting out on the balcony with it snowing out. Really helped. If he'd cry, the deep breaths were even better! Dont have your house too hot or block the heater in the croupy child's bedroom. That's all I can "benember". So hard to listen to your little one with that aweful cough!

Lovely, I just ate a fistful of wheat thins to help settle my tummy. Dang carbs! 

I'll be here bright and early when my one day care babe comes, so I best get some sleep which wont be easy since I took a beautiful nap today! Tylenol PM for me!


Good Night Skinny Minnies!

P.S. My son who is a senior (the croup-baby) has straight A's and one B+!!!! This kid has never had A's, proud mama bragging moment!


----------



## dismom9761

UtahMama said:
			
		

> My first and last borns got croup. I totally remember bundling him (my 17 year old now) up with just his face showing and sitting out on the balcony with it snowing out. Really helped. If he'd cry, the deep breaths were even better! Dont have your house too hot or block the heater in the croupy child's bedroom. That's all I can "benember". So hard to listen to your little one with that aweful cough!
> 
> Lovely, I just ate a fistful of wheat thins to help settle my tummy. Dang carbs!
> 
> I'll be here bright and early when my one day care babe comes, so I best get some sleep which wont be easy since I took a beautiful nap today! Tylenol PM for me!
> 
> 
> Good Night Skinny Minnies!
> 
> P.S. My son who is a senior (the croup-baby) has straight A's and one B+!!!! This kid has never had A's, proud mama bragging moment!



That is GREAT about your son's grades!!  Don't have to worry about the heat in her bedroom,I don't think it is running.    It got up to about 75   today and it is not very cold outside right now.Good Night!!


----------



## dwheatl

Sorry for the sick kids (and moms) out there. DD asked me if I thought it was weird that many people who don't believe in Jesus still celebrate Christmas. I told her winter is a hard time for most people, lots of people getting sick, can't get out in the sunshine, so they need something to celebrate. 

I had to go to my church group party without DH tonight (and it's a couples ministry). He fell the other day and pulled a muscle in his neck, and it's now spasming.  This on top of other chronic pain problems and depression (he was actually leaving after his first appt. w/a psychiatrist who specializes in pain management when he fell). 

I made the choice to have some of everything that I liked at the party. I rode the exercise bike for 1/2 hour before I went just to boost my metabolism a bit, and I skipped the wine so I had some self-control. It was a potluck. I brought lite peppermint ice cream and sugar-free hot fudge. It was a big hit, and fewer calories than pie, cake or cookies.

I brought home leftover veggies (and the ice cream and fudge, I admit). I am posting here right now, it's back to business tomorrow, and I will post everything I eat tomorrow. That'll keep me on the straight and narrow (and getting narrower). I do not want to see any 4s in my hip measurements any more. They are now gone (yay me) and i want to keep it that way.


----------



## lexmelinda

*GOOD MONDAY MORNING, SKINNY SISTERS!*  

Took me a while to catch up since I didn't "mark" my spot yesterday. My self discipline fell by the way side this weekend but didn't go overboard. If I can just eat moderately during the day and NOT eat after 6 pm, I'm good. 

  Mom & Kelly!!! Post as often as possbile to let us know how you're doing!

*Dismom*...sorry about the sick baby. I always worry, too, when they don't get better like they're supposed to. Hope she's better today.

*Skinny Utah Ladies*.....Isn't it fun when the clothes get loose and people start to notice and comment on how skinny you are? That's the best motivation!! Way to go!!!

*Harley, Pixie, Tink*.....My husband is a the world champion packrat. If you'd like to feel better about your own houses, come visit mine. Entirely too much junk & knick-knacks for my pottery barn taste. I, too, keep telling myself that one day the house will be totally clean and when that day comes I will be sad and lonely because the kids will be gone.

*Danielle*....Love the Marge Simpson quote. Maybe that's why I keep a candle burning all the time.   

*Goals this week.....
Water....80 oz. daily
Exercise....2 miles x 4 days
Food....maintenance now so 1400 calories and no eating after 6 and we'll see how that does.*
*
GOTTA WORK TODAY....SEE YA TOMORROW!
*


----------



## UtahMama

#@!*&%! I'm up entirely too early! One of my day care babe's mamas has an early meeting so she's coming an hour early. I'm keeping my fingers crossed she'll go back to sleep. It's been snowing so she may not be here when expected. So I'll DIS till then.

I was up too late last night and didn't get but 5 hours of sleep thanks to my lovely nap yesterday. EH! I'm fine for now with the help from my leetle friend, diet Pepsi (mormon coffee   )

I love being up in the morning before kids! I can finish a thought or two and get something done! 

Plus, I love the fresh slate ahead of me for the day as far as the calories yet to be planned and consumed with hearty gusto!

Geez! It's only 18* outside! Just a bit nipply!


----------



## honeymo78

Good morning all!   I survived a rough weekend.  I almost had a meltdown yesterday but I pulled out of it before I did too much damage.  We were supposed to go dinner with another couple so I had a good sized brunch to keep me happy until dinner time.  Then DH called and said no dinner or maybe a late dinner.  By this time its early afternoon and I'm starved so I went and got some food (bagel and soup - had a hard time saying no to chips and junk but I did it).  In the end our friends bailed on us and DH ordered Applebees take out and I ordered nothing.  I had a bite or two of his dinner but I realized I had eaten plenty of food earlier in the day and didn't need to eat more.  

The mystery scale showed that I was up almost 3lbs all weekend long (how can I gain that much in 24hrs?) but this morning it was back to normal and showed a .5-1lb loss.  

I was looking at my face in the mirror last night and realized that a lot of the chubbiness has disappeared.  I'm not so round faced anymore.  None of my clothes really fit that much better yet - I'm hoping they will in another 5lbs or so - but they were pretty tight when I started to it may be a while.  It was really nice to notice a real change though, even if it was just my face.


----------



## summersk

Good Morning Peeps!  I am so excited to see so many posts!  It's so nice to have a motivated moving thread!  I am home for a bit trying to organize Christmas gifts for teachers, and make it back to my little 3.5 year old DD's school, she wants me to hear them practice singing for tomorrow   Then my oldest DD (turned 8 this past Saturday), has a Student of the Month lunch at BK tomorrow that I am attending and a Christmas party on Wednesday (ouch) tons of goodies.  I just had to check in!  I was a good girl all day yesterday and I am trying today.  So far I have been good (16 oz H20 this am, and a granny smith apple yumm, oh and a stick of cinnamon gum hee hee   does that count as a BAD thing? ) .  Mid afternoon and after I put the girls in bed happens to be my difficult time so  I'll have to plan a DIS Peeps break sometime in there   !  Hope all is going well this morning!  

Sorry to hear about the sickness Spongie and Dismom, hope your households are better soon!  

lexmelinda: Good job on not going overboard!  Stick to those goals they sound great!

UtahMama:  Congrats on your sons grades!  You are raising a bright boy!    

monymony3471 : Those ornaments sound awesome!  I would love to see pics!

Thanks for the welcome guys!  Please send prayers/pixie dust that I get a job offer soon (I know it's a bad season to be looking for a job but I have no choice).  I need all of the help I can get (and if I am busy I won't be eating comfort food right?   )

Kelly


----------



## mom0299

I have just started this whole, eating healthy, losing weight thing after I had a meltdown yesterday because I couldn't fit into any of my clothes anymore.
I work in a school (elementary librarian) and everyone brought goodies for our Christmas party today.  It's all set out in the workroom and I just walked past a chocolate donut and didn't look back.  
One small step forward.


----------



## PrincessV

Bee said:
			
		

> I just came home and The Biggest Loser Cookbook, Exercise Book and Calorie Counter just came in the mail.  I looked in the box and I couldnt find Bob... Damn thought it came with a trainer!


   If you figure out how to order a Bob By Mail, please let me know!


----------



## PrincessV

Good Monday morning DISappearing peeps!  I'm pressed for time and haven't been on the computer all weekend, so I had to do something of a drive-by catch up on the new posts!  But it sounds like we all survived the weekend and did a good job sticking to our plans.  WAY TO GO guys!!   

 to all the new folks!  You'll really like it here.  

Funny story to share: has anyone here done Tae Bo??  I pigged out big time Fri. night, so I put in 45 minutes of Tae Bo Sat. morning.  I got SPANKED, I tell you!  I made the mistake of going grocery shopping immediately afterward and was shaking all over by the time I'd hauled 12 bags up the 2 flights of stairs to my house.  I still hurt!

Aside from Fri. night, I was pretty good this weekend; only ate 2 of the cookies we baked, stuck to my healthy foods and DS and I took a long walk around the park yesterday.

Hope everyone's having a good start to the week!


----------



## monymony3471

I love Billy Blanks!  He and I are in tight!  I know he's looking right at me on the TV!  

I was a tae bo-aholic right after I had Zachary.  I never looked better.  I was toned and slim and I felt good.  Until I wacked my back out!

Just this morning I did one of the basic tapes.  I need to jazz up my exercise routine.  It was only 25 minutes but still I was feeling it. I just wasn't tired. Then I jumped on the TM for another 20 just to feel like I worked out.  My bottom is SORE!  Owie!

Pics of ornaments comming up!


----------



## monymony3471

Ok, just took some photos of the mickey head ornaments I made yesterday.  I am fully aware of some bald spots.  I only bought one can of spray paint and ran out. Tonight we go back to buy more supplies.  I love how these turned out.  I am making more tonight and will touch up the rest.  I made 12 little ones to hang and the big one is the topper.

All of them:





Big one:  





Little one:


----------



## summersk

WOW those ornaments are awesome!  I am green with envy over your creative ability WOW   I know now what I will make with the girls next year!  

Kelly

Wait, you guys know Billy Blanks too!   He and I have been good friends since he was on Opera in late 98' or early 99'  when I had just had my first DD!  He talks to me too, although I sometimes have fits of giggles when he says, "Don't give up, I like what you are doing right now." and just at that moment in time I am usually doing nothing because I am in so much pain from the floor exercise that I can't lift my leg again.     Does that make sense or is it only funny to me   Sorry Billy!

Breakfast: Granny Smith Apple 
               16 oz H20
Snack: 16 oz H20
Packed sweets for teachers who will hate me after it hits their waistline (why I do this to them I don't know, it must be payback for the tons of homework they gave DD on one of our busy nights but they should know I love them really)   DIDN'T EAT ANY   

Lunch:  Salad mixed greens, celery, baby carrots, sharp cheddar shreds (very small amount)
snack: will be 16 animal crackers (120 calories)
Dinner: mixed veggie tofu baked seasoned  
I probably didn't tell you guys but we don't eat red meat in our family so you won't see anything but chicken, fish, and soy, dairy, legumes in my menu for protein.  I use .fitday to chart my calories, protein, carbs, fats (it's free there).
Exercise: leading taekwondo tonight 1 hour, probably spend about 20 minutes on the old bike to pass some time this evening.
 see ya in a bit!


----------



## monymony3471

Summer those are so easy peasy to make.  I made it up as we went along and to assemble them it only took 10 minutes.  Gave the glue about 1 hour to set and I sprayed them in less than 5 minutes.

You are not alone with the Billy thing!  I used to say, it's time for my date with Billy.  I think that's why those workouts rocked because he made the video so personal.


----------



## PrincessV

Billy talks on those videos??  Guess I couldn't hear him above my gasping and wheezing!


----------



## TwinkieMama

Hi peeps!  Didja miss me?

Are we ready for the holidays?

Welcome to the new peeps! I loved the line about walking out on a doughnut and never looking back....


Stress continues, holiday deadlines loom, I weigh less.... do I have to wait till Friday to get my next ribbon???


----------



## DisneyObsession

Finally am getting here after a   weekend!!! I ran ALL weekend long from one party to another! However, I did pretty good on the eating!

OK, so for my weekend...I had a couples Christmas Party Friday Night which DH & I had a blast at! (Had 1 plate of food, not overflowing & a brownie for dessert. Definitely could have been worse!)  Sat was a luncheon/movie at church where I had to be there at 10 to set up and serve the brunch. It was mostly for the older people in the church. We had soup, (chicken or beef), rolls, cookies & coffee. After the meal we had a showing of "Holiday Inn". What a good movie. We then got my Grandson overnight so Mom & Dad could have a date night. DH & I took him to a farewell party for a friend and came home around 8. Theo was miserable and fell asleep after some coaxing from "Grandad".  Sunday was "Cookiefest" at church. Yes, that is as deadly as it sounds! However, I had one cup of punch and one cupcake with a frosting penguin on the top! I made sure to stay away from the overflowing tables and spent the night chatting!

The week ahead is also filled with baking, a cookie exchange, Christmas lunch for work and general craziness!   And after all this, the scale showed a .5 loss this morning! Way Cool!!!   Hopefully it will keep up until Friday's WI!

Spongie...Your pants are falling off ya!   Way To Go!!!

Mony...I   the ornaments! Now I have to go to Joanne's and get the supplies!!! I HAVE to make them for my friends I am going to WDW with! They'll love them! 

OK, I am off to "work".    See ya Later!!


----------



## pixie dust 112

UtahMama 

You guys should see Spongie! Her jeans are just falling off her skinny carcass! Her face is so slender! Pprrrrrr! (that was me rolling my "purr") Her DH is one lucky DH! (He knows though...a genuine NICE GUY *lurkerpants*)

:[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Wow Spongie ~ between the p[ants fallin off and the hooker shoes...you better be careful...you're gonna get a reputation!


----------



## monymony3471

pixie dust 112 said:
			
		

> Wow Spongie ~ between the p[ants fallin off and the hooker shoes...you better be careful...you're gonna get a reputation!



   

How did I miss that opportunity!  Pixie you are quick!


----------



## Poohbear77

Hi gals,

 Just a quick hello- *HELLO*  

You guys are all doing a super job!!

*Spongie*- Way to go on the loosey-goosey pants. I am soooo waiting for the day that I don't have to suck it in to button mine( I refuse to buy the next size)  

*Mom & Summersk*- So nice to "meet" ya! Welcome!!!!

*Princess & Mony*- I sooo know what you meen about Billy. I love him! He is the only thing that can keep me motivated(besides this board of course  )
I have been doing the Tae Bo thing for a while. But, I thought all this time he was talking to me? Are you saying he was talking to you too??? Oh well i guess I can share but only since you are a fellow "peep".  

*UMama*- I am so jealous that you and spongie have gotten snow twice. In Maryland here it has been between 55-60 for the past week and a half   Thats it *I am movin to Salt Lake*!! You guys have a free aerobics class *AND* snow!!!   

*B* -Quaker Weight Control Oatmeal (banana bread-yummo)
*L* -Ham and Cheese Lean Pocket & Diet Cherry Pepsi Goodness.
*S* - Fat Free mini bag popcorn
*D* - To be determined.....


----------



## monymony3471

Poohbear77 said:
			
		

> *UMama*- I am so jealous that you and spongie have gotten snow twice. In Maryland here it has been between 55-60 for the past week and a half   Thats it *I am movin to Salt Lake*!! You guys have a free aerobics class *AND* snow!!!
> 
> 
> And babysitting.....at aerobics.
> 
> I did tae bo around the two I was watching today.  No biggie, good influence for them.  The little girl was kicking her legs and swinging her arms.  It was so cute.


----------



## UtahMama

Awwww! All 4 kids are sleeping. My dd2. Two Daycare 2-year olds, and 1 daycare 8 mo. old!!!! ALL of them (with sometimes exception of MY dd) are SO good! 

((*sigh*))   Sleep little lambs! It's pretty much a Christmas Miracle that all 4 are sound asleep! I get another chance to DIS   and tell *Twinkie Mama* how proud of her we all are for qualifying for her 10 pound ribbon! And tell *Monicacraftybritches* how loverly those "Hidden Mickey" ornaments are! I was at Walmart today without my list and forgot the stuff!!!! Could you "ream" a metallic pipe cleaner up the middle? Secure the bottom and loop the top? Mmmm...or metallic twine? My hot glue gun is wayyyyy too hot for styrofoam so I'll have to pick up some tacky glue. Cant wait! You'd love Utah! It's 28 * now with clear blue skies. Purdy! *Poohbear!* Diet Pepsi Goodness!    LOVE it! *PixieDust-* Gads, I wish I was as fast as you! You should be the one-liner quick draw champion! I swear, as Minnie as my witness, I could have "pants" Spongie with my pinkie finger! A stiff breeze would shown us her un-mentionables! I kept looking at her saying "DANG! You are soooo skinny!" Her pretty blonde hair is getting longish and she wears Cookie Lee matchy matchy jewlry and she has a pursse collection I envy! *PincessV* I would love to see your face if Billy came and knocked on YOUR door to personally Tae Bo your bum!   That would be the BEST! *DisneyObsession!*You dont "sound" old enough to have anyone call you Grandma! You must have started young! Cookie Exchanges are the devil! I wouldn't know what to do! Blinders??? I would have to be sedated and set in the corner with my elbow propped on the table and a cup of punch duct tapped to my hand...NO way could I resist!   I slay myself! *Summer-*Billy talks to ya? He'd talk to me and I'd be having a cookie break or something equally hideous! I admire your protein choices. I like me some cow on occasion, sorry! *MOM! * I've been there on the total meltdown cuz nothing fits! Fortunately it's only temporary with a little effort and the peeps here! Vent and Rant any time!


----------



## BONITATIME

Hi everyone. I am on my way to bed but thought I would stop off for some encouragement . I was undisciplined. This is a difficult week. We were out with freinds on saturday where I wasn't too abd but tonight we went out with clients and this was really difficult. Still ne potatoes or pudding and I ate fish unfortunately it came with garlic mayonnaise so that wasn't really a god choice. Wednesday we are out again. 

How is a girl expected to diet when she keeps getting taken out. 
I have no nice neighbours but some other clients bought me some lovely Belgian chocolates and an english xmas cake. They are sitting in the cupboard calling me so I am going to bed before they call louder.

Everyone - remember this is a difficult time and you can only try your best. Even if we slip a little the thought is there and that is better than nothing.


----------



## DisneyObsession

UtahMama said:
			
		

> *DisneyObsession!*You dont "sound" old enough to have anyone call you Grandma! You must have started young! Cookie Exchanges are the devil! I wouldn't know what to do! Blinders??? I would have to be sedated and set in the corner with my elbow propped on the table and a cup of punch duct tapped to my hand...NO way could I resist!   I slay myself!



UtahMama: I had my twins at 22 and my DD was 21 when her son was born...yes "Grandma" at 43! Much younger than I intended, but, sometimes those sweet ones   come on their own time! As for the cookie exchange, I will come home with 5 doz cookies, each doz a different kind. We have planned "munchies" to snack on instead of the cookies. I need to come up with a good snack that won't be too fattening....maybe shrimp with cocktail sauce?!? I figure if I got through "Cookiefest", I can get through this!


----------



## spongemommie05

Hello everyone (dragging myself from the dead) it has been a rough couple of days for me but i am managing to get through my DH stayed home from work today so i could rest. what a sweet guy, Pixiedust you are hillarious I about wet myself from your comment about my reputation.
 monymony3471 very cute decorations you are way crafty..
i am trying to get caught up on all the post i still am very dizzy and have a headache, 
But everyone else! Hello and love to ya all  

UM : thanks for the compliments you are looking good yourself   
 I will check in with ya all in a lil bit,


----------



## dismom9761

I checked the posts while dinner is cooking and ya'll did not fail me!!I was feeling stressed and I was laughing after only a few posts..thanks everyone.  

spongie,I hope you get to feeling better soon.I am glad your DH was able to stay home to help.It is so hard when us moms get sick.

disneyobsession,I think shrimp will be perfect.I think that is what I am going to take to work on Friday.

Bonita,





> "Everyone - remember this is a difficult time and you can only try your best. Even if we slip a little the thought is there and that is better than nothing. "That is very well said.
> 
> B-two pieces toast as I ran out the door
> L-two pieces ham and peas
> S-oatmeal
> D-hamburger Helper,corn,green beans.I know hamburger helper is not the best choice but my already skinny son has recently lost four pounds so we are trying to cook his favorite foods.
> Exercise-30 min on the bike at the gym and 20 min walk on my lunch break
> 
> Rachel is still sick and running a fever.  She started an antibiotic today so hopefully she will start feeling better soon.
> 
> Oh I forgot....I love the ornaments,monymony.I may make them with my kids this weekend.


----------



## Bee

Yep tis me....Bee!

So proud of all y'all.

UM- they have glue guns that put the glue on almost cold... perfect for stryofoam.... bought one over the weekend.

Anyway,,, I am going to my bedroom.. it is only 7:30 but I am going to snuggle down and watch some   

 everyone!!

Beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## summersk

WooHoo ya big losers!  I mean that in the best *Disappearing Peeps* way of course!  You guys are doing so well saying NO to the major temptations and only having a little sumpthing, sumpthing here and there!    *Twinkie Mama* you rock!  How do you get a name like that and qualify for a 10 pound loss tag?     I hope you feel better soon *Spongiemommie05*  *Utahmama*, I have thought about some cow myself sometimes, but after 16 years of not having any I wouldn't feel so good after (if only sugary carbs worked like that for me, I would weigh next to nothing   )  *PixieDust*   love the pic in your avatar too!  If I missed a shout out to ya, I'll catch ya later, nothing personal ya hear   

Kelly


----------



## winkers

I'm so glad I found this!  I need help!     All of my friends are skinny, I'm the fluffy friend that makes everyone else feel better about themselves.   They don't make me feel that way, I do it to myself.  Anyway I'm trying really hard to loose weight and be healthier.  I'm not good at following any certain diet, so I'm just trying to only eat when I'm hungry and not too much crap.  I've also started going to jazzercise!  Heck, I never imagined myself doing that!  It's actually amusing...............how,pray tell can anyone stand to work out in a thong?  It's hard not to notice the lady in front of you is wearing one when she's bent over with her rear end a few inches from your face, and she's wearing see thru pants!


----------



## Ellester

Hi Gang! I did not so great this weekend. My  3 kids were at my IL's in Atlanta (90 mins. away) so DH and I could go to his office Christmas party and finish our shopping. We also wrapped the big box the kiddos will open telling them  we are going to WDW next month. We wrapped five boxes one inside the other with the words "Guess" "Where" "You're" "Going" on the inside boxes and the autograph books I made them and a Disney brochure in the last box. They saw the box today and think its a TV or a game system. I hope they are not disappointed!

DH and I ate out all weekend, which we hardly ever do. I didn't do terrible but eating out is always worse than eating in for me. But, I am back on the wagon tomorrow! It was nice having some grownup time, but I'm glad my kiddies are back under my roof. My dd8 threw up in the van on the way there on Friday (I admit, I littered. The leaking grocery sack she lost it in was left at the side of the road!) and then my dd5 threw up in the van on the way home today! They were both fine right after and don't usually get carsick, but there you go. Maybe it was their way of punishing me for leaving them at Baba and Zado's! (Slovak grandparents) Although, they are always spoiled rotten there. Nothing like getting several zoo souvies and new toys the week before Christmas! Anyway, I am ready for a healthy week of eating before I face the temptations of Christmas weekend.


----------



## monymony3471

I went back to the "crafty britches" store and bought some smaller ones to make a dozen more.

I bought gold string ribbon.  It's a little stretchy.  I made loops with that.  Then because I needed them I bought a package of wire ornament hooks.  There was a small and large sizes.

I took the small ones, rebent them like a bobby pin.  I put the loop at the elbow of the bobby pin and pushed it into the styrofoam.  Perfect!

I also bought the red glitter spray top coat.  I must have gotten the defected one.  It blew all the glitter in the first 10 seconds.  So I have a few that are red.  I wanted to do the whole dozen.  Oh, well.

We did get the wreaths.  I got wire and will connect them and put lights all over it.  When Tim gets back in town he'll hang it over the garage.

Ok I ate a ton of broccoli for lunch.  Testing the theory.

It was a good day over all.

11 glasses of water.

I did have 1/2 of a sugar cookie.

Here's to another great day for everyone tomorrow!


----------



## pixie dust 112

winkers said:
			
		

> I'm so glad I found this!  I need help!     All of my friends are skinny, I'm the fluffy friend that makes everyone else feel better about themselves.   They don't make me feel that way, I do it to myself.  Anyway I'm trying really hard to loose weight and be healthier.  I'm not good at following any certain diet, so I'm just trying to only eat when I'm hungry and not too much crap.  I've also started going to jazzercise!  Heck, I never imagined myself doing that!  It's actually amusing...............how,pray tell can anyone stand to work out in a thong?  It's hard not to notice the lady in front of you is wearing one when she's bent over with her rear end a few inches from your face, and she's wearing see thru pants!


     Sounds like ya can burn off calories just laughing...or backing up away from thong lady...quickly! 

 This is the most supportive fun thread around!  A bunch of great ladies and one great guy who is currently MIA!


----------



## Poohbear77

*Winkers*- I can soo relate to the skinny friend thing. ALL of my friends range from size 2 to size 8  I tell you I must *really*  them in order to submit myself to that torture  !!! 

*Ellester*- I love the idea of the gift box disney surprise.  I would love to see your little one's faces when they figure it out. 
I love surprizes, but *my mouth is as BIG as my BUTT!! *   So it just does not work out.

*MonyMony*- I am off to read you're report. I got to read page 1 earlier today and it looks like it is gonna 
be greeaat!!!(insert Tony the tiger)

*"Sweet Dreams" fellow peeps!!*


----------



## dwheatl

mom0299 said:
			
		

> I have just started this whole, eating healthy, losing weight thing after I had a meltdown yesterday because I couldn't fit into any of my clothes anymore.
> I work in a school (elementary librarian) and everyone brought goodies for our Christmas party today.  It's all set out in the workroom and I just walked past a chocolate donut and didn't look back.
> One small step forward.


It's an occupational hazard. I was a school librarian at 3 schools until I got bumped out of my position, and every school had a constant barrage of tempting foods.
Great job on walking past the donut. I always tell myself they smell and look better than they taste.


----------



## UtahMama

Ellester said:
			
		

> Hi Gang! I did not so great this weekend. My  3 kids were at my IL's in Atlanta (90 mins. away) so DH and I could go to his office Christmas party and finish our shopping. We also wrapped the big box the kiddos will open telling them  we are going to WDW next month. We wrapped five boxes one inside the other with the words "Guess" "Where" "You're" "Going" on the inside boxes and the autograph books I made them and a Disney brochure in the last box. They saw the box today and think its a TV or a game system. I hope they are not disappointed!
> 
> DH and I ate out all weekend, which we hardly ever do. I didn't do terrible but eating out is always worse than eating in for me. But, I am back on the wagon tomorrow! It was nice having some grownup time, but I'm glad my kiddies are back under my roof. My dd8 threw up in the van on the way there on Friday (I admit, I littered. The leaking grocery sack she lost it in was left at the side of the road!) and then my dd5 threw up in the van on the way home today! They were both fine right after and don't usually get carsick, but there you go. Maybe it was their way of punishing me for leaving them at Baba and Zado's! (Slovak grandparents) Although, they are always spoiled rotten there. Nothing like getting several zoo souvies and new toys the week before Christmas! Anyway, I am ready for a healthy week of eating before I face the temptations of Christmas weekend.




I'm not even one of your kids and I'm this excited     !!!!!!

You are the coolest mama ever!

My dd2 threw up in Walmart 30 mins ago and it wasnt pretty. All over her fur coat. Has a furnace fever! We just got done with the Gomboo and it's back with a vengence! 

Sounds like a Van Dam movie: "Gomboo II: This time it's Personal"


----------



## UtahMama

monymony3471 said:
			
		

> I went back to the "crafty britches" store and bought some smaller ones to make a dozen more.
> 
> I bought gold string ribbon.  It's a little stretchy.  I made loops with that.  Then because I needed them I bought a package of wire ornament hooks.  There was a small and large sizes.
> 
> I took the small ones, rebent them like a bobby pin.  I put the loop at the elbow of the bobby pin and pushed it into the styrofoam.  Perfect!
> 
> I also bought the red glitter spray top coat.  I must have gotten the defected one.  It blew all the glitter in the first 10 seconds.  So I have a few that are red.  I wanted to do the whole dozen.  Oh, well.
> 
> We did get the wreaths.  I got wire and will connect them and put lights all over it.  When Tim gets back in town he'll hang it over the garage.
> 
> Ok I ate a ton of broccoli for lunch.  Testing the theory.
> 
> It was a good day over all.
> 
> 11 glasses of water.
> 
> I did have 1/2 of a sugar cookie.
> 
> Here's to another great day for everyone tomorrow!




Broccoli? Rhut Roh! Get the Charman Extra!!!! (go away tag fairy!)

Dang. Fetch. Pooh!!!! I went to walmart again and forgot the fixxins to do Mickey heads! It's not the store I want to get the stuff (Michaels would keep me entertained for a good hour!) but still! Norah had a Gomboo attack so we had to pay and skee-dattle outa dodge!

Madam Crafty Britches!!!!  Bua-hahahahaha!!!


----------



## UtahMama

pixie dust 112 said:
			
		

> Sounds like ya can burn off calories just laughing...or backing up away from thong lady...quickly!
> 
> This is the most supportive fun thread around!  A bunch of great ladies and one great guy who is currently MIA!



It is!!! This place feels like "Home" to me! It's the first place I go!   

I hope my other green-haired buddy is doing well!  I miss "heem"!

That thong lady is just wrong! My size 22 neice is one of those who wear the thong sticking out    of her low rise jeans....bless her heart. (You can gossip about someone as long as you follow it with "Bless her Heart"...FYI)


----------



## UtahMama

Bee said:
			
		

> Yep tis me....Bee!
> 
> So proud of all y'all.
> 
> UM- they have glue guns that put the glue on almost cold... perfect for stryofoam.... bought one over the weekend.
> 
> Anyway,,, I am going to my bedroom.. it is only 7:30 but I am going to snuggle down and watch some
> 
> everyone!!
> 
> Beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


I wanna low heat glue gun! Have you heard of a glue pot? it's a warmer filled with the cooler melted glue. I would think that'd be handy for floral or whatever. I want to go snuggle in and watch something like QVC (my secret vice...dont buy stuff, just want to!)


----------



## UtahMama

Poohbear77 said:
			
		

> *Winkers*- I can soo relate to the skinny friend thing. ALL of my friends range from size 2 to size 8  I tell you I must *really*  them in order to submit myself to that torture  !!!
> 
> *Ellester*- I love the idea of the gift box disney surprise.  I would love to see your little one's faces when they figure it out.
> I love surprizes, but *my mouth is as BIG as my BUTT!! *   So it just does not work out.
> 
> *MonyMony*- I am off to read you're report. I got to read page 1 earlier today and it looks like it is gonna
> be greeaat!!!(insert Tony the tiger)
> 
> *"Sweet Dreams" fellow peeps!!*



Hee hee! I just realized we have Pooh in common! My ringtone is Rumbly in my Tumbly!!!!!! It's so adorable! Just a smackeral will do!

Monymony's trip report is a MUST read! So Funny!!!!!


----------



## UtahMama

summersk said:
			
		

> WooHoo ya big losers!  I mean that in the best *Disappearing Peeps* way of course!  You guys are doing so well saying NO to the major temptations and only having a little sumpthing, sumpthing here and there!    *Twinkie Mama* you rock!  How do you get a name like that and qualify for a 10 pound loss tag?     I hope you feel better soon *Spongiemommie05*  *Utahmama*, I have thought about some cow myself sometimes, but after 16 years of not having any I wouldn't feel so good after (if only sugary carbs worked like that for me, I would weigh next to nothing   )  *PixieDust*   love the pic in your avatar too!  If I missed a shout out to ya, I'll catch ya later, nothing personal ya hear
> 
> Kelly


Ugg....I just ate a whole wheat and peanut butter and apricot spread samich just as I was reading your post....I broke like 10 rules! I let myself get super hungry past my eatin' time! I want a "do over" and I'd drink a big glass of water to see if Im just thirsty. If so, just a handful of nuts...  I totally suck late at night!



Everyone:
Ok, I LOVE all y'all! Good Night!!!! Keep your fingers crossed and say a prayer for the little barfing furnace! 
Big Hugs to all!!!


----------



## dwheatl

UM-Sorry about Norah and the Gomboo. That sounds like a kid's book to me, but apparently, not one many of us would want to read.  

Ellester-Your kids are so lucky. That's the best present ever, and even if they don't appreciate it when they open the box, they will when they see Mickey .

 to all. I promised I would post what I ate today, so here it is:
B-1 c. Kashi Good Friends w/ 1 TB dried cranberries, 1/2 c. 1 % milk, decaf w/SF FF cocoa (only 25 cals a serving)

L-Turkey sandwich w/spinach on Oroweat lite bread, carrots, diet 7-up plus, small orange, caramel apple flavored FF SF yogurt

S-Graham cracker sticks

D-1 c. whole wheat rotelli, 1/2 c. LF tomato mushroom sauce, 2 Morningstar Farms sausage patties (bought for vegetarian DS, but he became vegan and they have egg whites in them-pretty tasty, 80 cals a piece, 3 g fat, 2 g fiber)
salad w/romaine, spinach, and broccoli, 1 TB Bleu cheese vinaigrette

Des-1/2 c. lite peppermint ice cream w/2 TB SF fudge (200 cals total)

It looks like a lot of food, but it's 1300-1400 calories. I get HUNGRY chasing around w/ the kinder-winders. I rode the exercise bike for 1/2 hour tonight to try to burn off a little of yesterday's party. I feel GOOD! Hope y'all do too! It's worth it to keep trying.   We're looking good!


----------



## BONITATIME

monymony3471 said:
			
		

> Ok, just took some photos of the mickey head ornaments I made yesterday.  I am fully aware of some bald spots.  I only bought one can of spray paint and ran out. Tonight we go back to buy more supplies.  I love how these turned out.  I am making more tonight and will touch up the rest.  I made 12 little ones to hang and the big one is the topper.
> 
> All of them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little one:



These are relly great . I am off xmas shopping this morning and will now be visiting craft shops to see if I can make something similar.


----------



## lexmelinda

*GOOD MORNING, PEEPS!*  

You guys were very talkative yesterday....took me a while to catch up. I can offer no individual advice since I had a very bad diet day yesterday....the staff Christmas party. Suffice to say it was a very large meal early in the day. I did not eat again all day but I also did not exercise for fear of barfing.

WHAT I LEARNED FROM MY BINGE: This last month has really changed my body. I am not used to eating large amounts of food and it doesn't set well with me. Large amounts of food are not satisfying...they just make me fell puffy and gross. Like I did yesterday....ALL DAY! Back to happy habits today.


----------



## pixie dust 112

Morning Peeps....Just wanted to let you know that I bask in the glory of the small things in life...today's      moment for me is that my bra strap keeps falling down.  This means less fat on the right shoulder....left shoulder strap is staying up     sooo.. I figure if I borrow Spongie's shoes I'll have a reputation too!


----------



## mom0299

My name is Anne.  I'm new to this board and already can feel it working.  I didn't want to eat too much at our school Christmas party because I didn't want to let anyone down.
I am 34 years old and have been married for 13 1/2 years.  We have two wonderful children, Nathan (9) and Sidney (7).  I am an elementary school librarian, so I get to go to school with my kids every day.  I love my job.  I an really into scrapbooking and I love to read.  We are all involved with our church and we like to go hiking. I'm not much of a cook, but I'm trying.  We live in East Tennessee where my husband grew up.  I grew up in Texas, Georgia, Tennesse, and Idaho before going to college in East Tennessee and meeting my husband.
I don't have a picture of myself.  I'd love to read more introductions.  This board is great!


----------



## PrincessV

*Monica*  I love your Mickey ornaments!  But why arent they LIME green??!

*Melinda*  Nice to meet you!  I, too, LOVE all the period pieces  _Pride & Prejudice, Dangerous Liaisons, The Age of Innocence_.  What a great idea  Im all for it. _Getting to know you, getting to know all about you _  Ill work on my quickie bio later today!



			
				pixie_dust_112 said:
			
		

> today's    moment for me is that my bra strap keeps falling down. This means less fat on the right shoulder


Ha ha ha ha, I love your reasoning!

*Mom0299*  Hi!  Nice to meet you, too!


Time to be accountable...
Not a good day for me.  I didn't really do that much damage yesterday diet-wise, just a couple Reeses cups, but I'm feeling really, really run down and just could not work out last night.  That would have left me feeling not-so-great by itself, but the icing on the proverbial cake was that I completely snapped at DS.  He was arguing every freakin' thing I said and I finally snapped, yelled at him and, frankly, wasn't very nice.  I felt a thousand times worse after that and just went to bed at 8pm, after apologizing to DS and giving him some much-needed snuggling.  Woke up at 6am this morning and still felt exhausted and, well... guilty.  Gotta get past this today.  Please tell me he won't be scarred for life!

Heading out for some coffee...


----------



## Ellester

*PrincessV*  If your son is scarred for life, I'd better start saving for my kids' therapy now! We all have those not-so-great parenting moments. I had a major one last week when I ripped into my dd8 for the same arguing behavior. I think apologizing goes a long way with kids. It shows them that mommy isn't perfect either and we ALL make mistakes. So, give him another big hug and move on. Today is a new day!

OK, for my little bio: My name is Ellen (Ellester was a college nickname) and I'm 37. I was born in Chicago, moved to Ft. Lauderdale when I was 4 (many, many weekend visits to the mouse starting in 1973), moved to Atlanta for college (GO YELLOWJACKETS!), met my DH, was married in 1990 at the tender age of 21, moved to Ames, Iowa in 1993 after college, first daughter (Anabelle) born in Iowa in 1998, quit work to stay home with her, moved to Charlotte, NC in 1999, second daughter(Rebecca) born in 2001, son(Andrew) born in 2004, husband laid off last April, moved to Columbus, GA in September for DH's new job. We homeschool, so my occupation is "insane stay-at-home homeschooling mom". I love to read, do crosswords, cook, DIS (obviously!), garden, and when I have time, scrapbook. Our whole family was somewhat turned upside down by our recent move and we are just starting to feel settled in. We are renting a little house for right now, so we are nice and cosy. Hopefully we'll be able to save a little more for a bigger downpayment by summer. 

This picture is from our trip to Disney's Hilton Head Island Resort in October. My mom owns DVC and since I am an only child, we are the main beneficiaries. Isn't my little guy cute? I tell him "too bad your momma don't love you any!". 






Great idea, Melinda!


----------



## UtahMama

WOW! My DD2 Has Pink EYE!!!!!!!!! We've never had conjunctivitis in our whole lives but she woke up pitifully crying, coughing, barfing, and BURNing hot. I have to call the pediatrician at 8:00. Been on my knees praying for this blonde furnace. 

Twinkie- should I get ointment/gel? or drops? WHAT should I do? I'm Lysoling everything that is a hard surface. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


       


Anne/Mom- I love to scrapbook! I'm a wee little behind but do alot once I sit and crop!Wonderful to go to school with your kids! I used to either want to be an English teacher or a librarian. (You can tell I'm rusty in English, but I used to be smart before kids!) And there's nothing better than books! Really glad to know uou better!

PIXIEPOO! you are always cracking me up! Which I love and appreciate! Hooker shoes, one failing bra strap, and.... a thong sticking up out of your jeans, now THERE-ya-go!  hubba hubba!

Melinda~ You are so wonderful! Pride and Prejudice is really good! I love that stuff too! I absolutely am positive I'd love to hang out with you and your wrinkles! I need a Doris Day camera too. And botox. What Not to Wear is so vicious! I love when the  people with the kitten sweatshirts or "mom" jeans have NO idea something is wrong! I like those two English women who grasp women's breasts or bums and tell them they need support. I forgot their names...it'll come to me in an "a-ha moment" 3 hours from now. You are SOOO pretty!   

Danielle- You eat well! Very yummy and nutritious.Whole wheat pasta is a hard one for me to adapt to . But it tastes good, just the texture is different. I really like the Morningstar sausage too.  And Bocca burgers. NOT the soy hot dogs. Too weird.


----------



## UtahMama

PrincessV said:
			
		

> *Monica*  I love your Mickey ornaments!  But why arent they LIME green??!
> 
> *Melinda*  Nice to meet you!  I, too, LOVE all the period pieces  _Pride & Prejudice, Dangerous Liaisons, The Age of Innocence_.  What a great idea  Im all for it. _Getting to know you, getting to know all about you _  Ill work on my quickie bio later today!
> 
> 
> Ha ha ha ha, I love your reasoning!
> 
> *Mom0299*  Hi!  Nice to meet you, too!
> 
> 
> Time to be accountable...
> Not a good day for me.  I didn't really do that much damage yesterday diet-wise, just a couple Reeses cups, but I'm feeling really, really run down and just could not work out last night.  That would have left me feeling not-so-great by itself, but the icing on the proverbial cake was that I completely snapped at DS.  He was arguing every freakin' thing I said and I finally snapped, yelled at him and, frankly, wasn't very nice.  I felt a thousand times worse after that and just went to bed at 8pm, after apologizing to DS and giving him some much-needed snuggling.  Woke up at 6am this morning and still felt exhausted and, well... guilty.  Gotta get past this today.  Please tell me he won't be scarred for life!
> 
> Heading out for some coffee...


You poor thing! I HATE when I snap at my kids (which is not overly often, but often enough) I know that guilty feeling well.   He  isnt scarred. At least you appologized. Now go buy him a toy a week from Christmas and some ice cream   That oughta fix it!


----------



## DisneyWorld Delight

Oh my goodness.  I cannot possibly keep up with this thread.  You guys are on fire.  

I have been eating ok.  But I have not worked out once this month.  I have no time.  I still have the first present to wrap, (and then the next 30).  Yikes!

Havn't lost any weight, but I have not gained any either.  Which is just as important. (to me)

I had an epiffany (sp   ) last week.  If I could just follow it thru.  My goal is to lose 40 pounds at least.  I thought if I could concentrate on 10 lbs a month, I'd look really good by springtime and my major committment to the Home & Garden Show.  (I'd really like to run around like a chicken with my head cut off at 40 lbs less.  Gosh I'd be really fast then.)  So that is my goal: revised, reworked and doable.

Thanks ladies for all the commentary, laughs and encouragement.


----------



## UtahMama

Ellester said:
			
		

> *PrincessV*  If your son is scarred for life, I'd better start saving for my kids' therapy now! We all have those not-so-great parenting moments. I had a major one last week when I ripped into my dd8 for the same arguing behavior. I think apologizing goes a long way with kids. It shows them that mommy isn't perfect either and we ALL make mistakes. So, give him another big hug and move on. Today is a new day!
> 
> OK, for my little bio: My name is Ellen (Ellester was a college nickname) and I'm 37. I was born in Chicago, moved to Ft. Lauderdale when I was 4 (many, many weekend visits to the mouse starting in 1973), moved to Atlanta for college (GO YELLOWJACKETS!), met my DH, was married in 1990 at the tender age of 21, moved to Ames, Iowa in 1993 after college, first daughter (Anabelle) born in Iowa in 1998, quit work to stay home with her, moved to Charlotte, NC in 1999, second daughter(Rebecca) born in 2001, son(Andrew) born in 2004, husband laid off last April, moved to Columbus, GA in September for DH's new job. We homeschool, so my occupation is "insane stay-at-home homeschooling mom". I love to read, do crosswords, cook, DIS (obviously!), garden, and when I have time, scrapbook. Our whole family was somewhat turned upside down by our recent move and we are just starting to feel settled in. We are renting a little house for right now, so we are nice and cosy. Hopefully we'll be able to save a little more for a bigger downpayment by summer.
> 
> This picture is from our trip to Disney's Hilton Head Island Resort in October. My mom owns DVC and since I am an only child, we are the main beneficiaries. Isn't my little guy cute? I tell him "too bad your momma don't love you any!".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great idea, Melinda!


Ellen- Wow I admire you for Homeschooling! I think you are awesome! Your kids are just too cute for words! So "fun" saving for a downpayment. Really nice to meetcha!


----------



## monymony3471

I hate when you wake up and feel like you are heavier and the scale is up 2 pounds for no reason!!!!!!!!!!!  I had steak last night, red meat always does that.

*UM:* Yikes, let us know how Norah's Dr. Apt. goes.  Poor thing.  All I can say is wash your hands and Norah's constantly.  Wash pillow cases after every sleep for at least a week.  

*Melinda*:  Great idea!  I will get on that.  Plus I have to make myself look somewhat presentable before I take a picture.

*PrincessV*: We all get into snappy mommy mode at times.  It's harder to be the happy mom esp.  during the holidays and dieting.  You are not alone and I think you made amends.

*Ellester & mom0299*: Thanks for sharing and it's great to know you more!

*Pixie: *  Thanks for all the laughs.  You are one funny one!

I finished my ornaments.  They are on the tree.  Last years' garland disappeared so I have to get more.  JoAnns didn't have any.


----------



## Bee

Here I am!


----------



## Bee

Sorry I dont know how to resize... This is my first image post!

Ok, I am Belinda.  My friends have always called me Bee.  The cool thing is.. if I ever run into any of you anywhere you will be calling Bee and I actually respond to that.

I will be 40 in May.  I got married in May of 1990.  I grew up in Omaha, Nebraska but, I spent every summer in a small town in Missouri.  My great grandmother was like my mother and that is who I spend summers with.  Yes, I do have a mother and a father whom I love very much but was closer to my great grandmother at the time of her death than to my parents. (Named dd10 after her, they were born 100 yrs apart.. 1896 and 1996)

My husband is a  corporate trainer for Qwest.. he travels a lot.  I have been unemployed since the end of July due to back surgery.  I just accepted a job yesterday to be an office manager at an insurance company.  No benefits, no paid holidays and only $10.00 an hour.. so dont know how long I will work there.  I want to, but I used to make a lot more money and dont know if 10 an hour will be okay... however it is flexible.

I lived in Des Moines, Ia for a couple of years 2001-2003.  Bought a bar and cafe in a small town in Nebraska and ran that till this summer.. we lived above the bar.. my girls hated it and we decided it was for the best that we leave and come back to Omaha.

Oh, there is so much more.. but, that is the basics..  I have always been a little overweight and my Mom always said "you have such a pretty face, if you would only lose the weight.."  

If you want to know more about me.. you can read my trip report.. It was an adventure..  (shameless plug)..lol


----------



## dismom9761

Bee,nice to have a face to match your posts.  I hope the new job works out for you.

monymony,I love your tree.

DisneyworldDelight,try not to feel too overwelmed and not gaining at Christmas is a great accomplishment.  

Ellester,I love the picture of you and your little guy.It is great to know more about you.  

Pixie,keep the laughs comin'...  

Melinda,I like the idea of getting to know more about each other.

UM,I hope your little girl gets better fast.These kids need to be well for Christmas-and mommies too.Let us know what the Dr. says.

I am home today because my DD2 is still sick.Her cough is horrible and she keeps falling asleep.Hopefully the sleep(and the three medicines and breathing treatments)will get her well soon.

Short bio-My name is Amy and I was born in Florida but moved three times before I was four and finally settled here in Georgia.I am thirty years old and have been married for 11 1/2 years.I have four kids ,DS11(Tyler),DS9(Peyton),DD7(Rebekah) and DD2(Rachel).I work part-time in a daycare and then full time as a mom.I love to read,DIS,and recently exercise.I used to scrapbook but haven't done miuch since Rachel was born .I will try to get a picture on later but I am usually the one taking the photos and not in them.


----------



## PrincessV

All About V
Im a 35 year old single mom, married for 9 years, divorced 3.  My DS4 lives with me 90% of the time and I spend most of my non-work time caring for him.  I work in marketing and public relations on FLs west coast and spend most of my work-time writing editorial and press releases or designing ad layouts.  Way back when, I started college, but didnt finish, so I went back about a year ago.  Thank goodness for the Internet, as I can complete my BA in Art History completely online.  Somehow I doubt that will be the end of it  I see an MFA looming in my future.    But, hopefully, this will lead to my dream career in the gallery world.  In my spare time (yeah right!) I love to read and am particularly addicted to anything by Dan Brown,  Diana Gabaldon, Tom Wolfe, and Anne Rivers Siddons.  Im a former ballerina and current lindy-hopper (a form of swing dance), a hobby that blends my love of dance with my love of classic jazz.  Im an Aquarian, which may or may not have anything to do with my need to live near large bodies of water.  I grew up on the shores of Lake Erie, in Buffalo, NY, spent a short time in Charleston, SC, and have lived in FL for the past 15 years.  But my be-all, end-all passion is France.  I finally had a chance to visit Paris last year and knew Id found my future home!  Someday  
Oh, and Im a photographer, so I dont wind up in many pictures!  But heres a recent one with my boy:





*Ellester, UMama, Monica * - Thanks so much for your support re: my freak-out last night  Im feeling better already!  Sometimes, the hardest part of single parenting is not having anyone around to say You did fine and itll all be okay tomorrow.
*
UMama*  Oh no, not pink eye!  Been down that road a few times.  I basically walked around the house every couple hours and wiped every surface with antibacterial wipes.  Dont know if it really helps, but it made me more comfortable!  And I kept my hands away from my face for weeks. I had drops for DSs eyes and I had to pin him down like a wrestling move to get them in there, but it did work, and quickly.  The pink and gumk was gone in a day!  Ill be thinking of you and Norah

*Bee *  what an exciting and interesting life youve had so far!  And Ive completely missed your TR heading over there shortly.


----------



## UtahMama

This is me before our Sept. trip. I like my hair color here better than the current grey/mousey brown regrowth peering through. So!






My "Turn Ons" (  ) include, but are not limited to: Crafts, Organizing, DISsing, all things Disney and Disney Vacation related, free dining, Miss Piggy, losing weight, comedy,humor,laughing,  HGTV/Food Network, shopping for smaller sizes (bonus when I actually have $$), diet Pepsi, candles-that-make-my-house-smell-like-I'm-baking-but-I'm-not, pin trading, e-baying, Craft stores/craft malls/boutiques, home decorating on a yard-sale budget, naps, chocolate, lip gloss addict, puppys and doggies (not a cat person), overdoing the Christmas tree decorating, hot baths (when no kids are on the other side of the door knocking and wondering what I'm doing and when I'll be done!), "my time", bookstores, cosmetics counters, white teeth, nice people, surprise gifts, and Disney everything (did I say that already?), vacuums that actually work- mythical creatures they are!

My "Turn-Offs" are: Rude pissy people, Rude pissy relatives, relatives who pop over for a visit, relatives who pop over and want to be fed, Carbs, people with matabolisms, people who LIKE to exercise, crowded WDW busses, lines at WDW, love bugs, humidity, smog, cigarette smoke in non designated area, blisters (do you see a wdw trend?), wrinkles (on me), cat pee, poopy blow-outs on airplanes, pink eye, all forms of exercise or exertion (except one   ) having to take DD to DR. when I want to DIS, spiders, all vacuums I've ever owned, not being able to eat sugar, my thighs, my formerly great bum, my double chin. OHHH, I could go on!

I love my cute "little" family and nerdy cute DH. Love YOU peeps like family! Love the Gospel. Love to Laugh. LOVE my life and wouldn't change with anyone (unless they were exactly like me and rich and had DVC membership). 

I grew up in Brea California. Been married 10 years to DH, Ron. I do daycare for a living and love that "job" a-lot! Before that I was a hair stylist for 9 ish years, before that I was a dental assistant for 12 years. I'm 39 years old and serve in Young Women's at Church (LDS in case you haven't figured that out yet) which I totally enjoy!!!! Love Salt Lake City to pieces!


----------



## Bee

Ok, so now I dont have to worry about that job not paying well enough.... 
They just called back and retracted my job offer.

Here we go again!!! I hate looking for a job!  

Later, Love ya


----------



## spongemommie05

Okay a lil bit about me , i am misty, i am 31 yrs old and have 5 wonderful ,beautiful children i have been married to my DH, Lonnie for 14 yrs Jamaican, French love of my life. i love to scrapbook , craft and pretty much anything else, Pretty much the same things UM likes and dis likes I just can't type with a baby all over the computer (all the WDW things are not in my catagory YET>>>) we are the same aren't we UM   And oh Jack sparrow He is my sugar rush When DH is not around    i have only been to Disneyland once, when i was 12 and got so burnt i couldn't enjoy it. i only remember going on 5 rides the inside ones (parents thought it a good idea to take family vacation on the 4th of july) blonde hair blue eyed blisstered gir,l i stayed our trip pretty much out of disneyland ) last year had a complete hysterectomy still adjusting to hormone replacement and weight (thanks to all my peeps loosing it pretty fast)i absoulutely love pride and prejudice have read it a billion times,
I am spongebob squarepants biggest fan completely obsessed with the yellow sponge, planning a tr to disneyland in oct 2007 (can't wait) then it will be wdw   i love scensty candles Burning (orangecreamscicle) now !  
i Hate being sick (which because of low immune system happens alot)i hate my kids being sick and i have decided to VETO wal-mart next yr at xmas i am pretty sure that is where my kids got sick and pink eye (since i do not go anywhere else) i am also Lds! and would not change my life either there would only be one man and five kids i would struggle with ,love ya all
That is a lil about me


----------



## jeriber

Bee said:
			
		

> Ok, so now I dont have to worry about that job not paying well enough....
> They just called back and retracted my job offer.
> 
> Here we go again!!! I hate looking for a job!
> 
> Later, Love ya



Bee-so sorry that happened!   Sending some of these your way


----------



## Bee

jeriber said:
			
		

> Bee-so sorry that happened!   Sending some of these your way




Thank you... I so appreciate it... I have very low self esteem and I absolutely hate applying for jobs.  Putting yourself out there to be judged.  Anyway, I am a believer that when one door shuts another will open.  This happened for a reason. Just hard to be positive at the moment.


----------



## Bee

Ok.. Having looked at all these pictures.. The people I am seeing are so beautiful.  Not only are the beutiful sounding people but good looking as well!!


Whew are we HOT!!!

Imagine how good looking we will be when we have alost disappeared.


----------



## monymony3471

Me with my favorite Disney Character!

Hi!  My name is Monica.  I am 35 (ouch!) years old (I still feel 21) and I've been married to Tim for 11 years.  We just celebrated in October.  

I have 3 great kids. Matt 10, Zach 8, and Malorie 2.

They are my whole life!

Born and raised here in Michigan.  We are just 30 minutes north of Detroit.  I never lived anywhere else.  

I have run a day care in my home for the last 9 years.  I can have on any given day up to 12 unrelated kids running around here.  Can and does get crazy!  

I'm crazy about disney.  I love to bowl.  I love being active, just forgot I did.

As I have stated before I'm going back to school.  I always wanted to be a teacher.  But this time, I'm going into special education.  It's just seems to be my calling with all the different kinds of children I've been blessed with in my daycare.

I like to be involved with things.  I ran my bowling leagues, and I plan my high school reunions.  Got the big 20th coming up in 2 years.

I love to travel with my family, or just Tim and I, and even just the girls.  I love mexico esp. Cancun.  My most beautiful place in the world is on the beach in Cancun!  Can you hear it?  It's calling my name!  I think I'm due to go back........


----------



## honeymo78

I love reading all the bios and seeing all the pics.  We are one great looking bunch of ladies.  

I'm Stephanie, age 28.  I've been married just over 1 year - we opted for the long 6 yr engagement.  I grew up in southern jersey, went to college in central Pa then headed back to Philly for law school and my LLM in tax (reason for the long engagement).  I currently work as attorney in the pharmacuetical defense field.  Dh and I are hoping to buy a house and start a family in the next few years (maybe before I'm 30 - at least the house part).  I love disney, especially Pooh and we try to make it to wdw at least once a year, twice if I've been good.  In my spare time I love to read (thrillers, crime/legal drama, suspense, and forensic mystery types), dis, and play online computer games (I'm a bit of a computer nerd).  

Here's me last Feb at wdw with my favorite character.


----------



## summersk

Oops it's my turn!  I'll post a pic later (I have to figure out how   )  I have been a stay at home mom for the past 8 years, homeschooling my just turned 8 year old DD untill 8 weeks ago when my husband and I began Divorce preceedings (ouch, I've let that cat out of the bag).  I also have a 3.5 year old DD and luckily she doesn't really understand the whole divorce thingy (she's just excited about lots of sleep overs   )  I am in the middle of some MAJOR life changes, as we are selling our farm (I can't take care of a horse farm, 2 kiddos, and a full time job alone), moving into the city (it's a small town south of Atlanta, Ellester lives about 30 minutes from me (I'm in LaGrange) )  my DD is now in the Public School System, I'm looking for a full time job, and I'm trying to get my hinny in order to start school again in the fall (I never finished my major and now I am planning to go back to study Radiology).  I received a speech from my Dr. 7.5 years ago about the fact that I was obese.  It took me another year and a half to get myself together physcially and I am now exactly 90 pounds less than my highest non-pregnant weight.  I started out with Tae-Bo (Hi again Billy   ) , switched to running   because I agreed to run the Peachtree road race 10k with a lady I met online (I borrowed her friends number), I trained hard for 3 months to get through this, and then ran it 5 years in a row.  I ran 3-6 miles everyday up untill 48hours before I gave birth to my youngest.  When my youngest turned 1, my oldest was 5.5 and needed an extra curricular activity (plus I was looking for some diversity because this is a smallish southern town (it's growing) and I am not from here, I felt that she was lacking diversity in her everyday life so I met some new friends and joined a majorly diverse taekwon do class with my DD.  I now lead the first part of the class, and am ranked in the top 2 in my division in the All-stars Karate league.  My DD is also in the top 5 (final year end scores will be out in a couple of weeks).  *Utahmama* hates me because I love to exercise   but I do have a redeeming quality as I am niether a rude pissy person nor a rude pissy relative   *Bee*  I feel your pain because I am also on the job hunt I am sending some good vibes and pixie dust your way     and I have to go pick up my DD now   she was student of the month this month and got a free BK trip that I joined her for so I'll get back on the wagon tomorrow (but I will exercise today   )  *Spongie* now I think I know where your name comes from as we are SB fans too!    *PrincessV* you are my super hero, I so hope that I can pull it together like you have WOW!  Hi *Dismom9761* we are in GA together!  I'll catch up more later peeps have a good afternoon!
Kelly


----------



## daisy_77

Wow, I am loving all these "about me" posts!  

Everyone looks great in their pics!   

Here is me this weekend:
     
I ate way too much food this weekend and yesterday!  I am back on track though today and I have worked out to my workout DVD.  It is hard to workout at home with a 2 year old!  I like the gym a lot more!  
This is the only DECENT pic I am willing to post of myself.  




About me:
My name is January and my DH is Brent.  I am 29 years old (for 3 more weeks) and we have a 2 year old daughter, Madelyn, who is my world.  I am lucky enough to be able to stay at home with her...that is something I always hoped for when I dreamed about my future.  It is sometimes draining but it is so worth it!  Before having Madelyn I worked in the banking and escrow business.  I loved it and I am planning on getting licensed as a realtor soon.  
I love my family, camping, scrapbooking, traveling to Disneyland AND WDW, road trips, taking pictures, shopping, church (LDS), and going to the movies and doing things with my family.  I don't like when people are scary drivers, rude in the stores or anywhere in public for no reason, and when it is FREEZING cold outside.  
I am from Riverside, CA and have lived in Boise since I was 12.  My DH is from Utah.  We plan on moving to Sacramento within the next few years.


----------



## daisy_77

Bee said:
			
		

> Ok, so now I dont have to worry about that job not paying well enough....
> They just called back and retracted my job offer.
> 
> Here we go again!!! I hate looking for a job!
> 
> Later, Love ya


   I am sorry that you are going through this difficult time!  Prayers and pixie dust coming your way!


----------



## daisy_77

UtahMama said:
			
		

> WOW! My DD2 Has Pink EYE!!!!!!!!! We've never had conjunctivitis in our whole lives but she woke up pitifully crying, coughing, barfing, and BURNing hot. I have to call the pediatrician at 8:00. Been on my knees praying for this blonde furnace.


UM, I am so sorry to hear this!  Maddie has had PE and it went away pretty fast!  I am hoping the same for your little princess!


----------



## DisneyObsession

I'd post a pic, but really have no idea how yet, so I'll figure that out and post it later!

My name is Gayle, I'm 43 and I live in Buffalo, NY. However, I am really a "Jersey Girl" at heart, as I was born & raised in NJ!   I have been married 23 years to the man of my dreams and my best friend, Larry. I have identical twin girls, Alison & Jennifer, who are 22 and a DS, Dan, who is almost 20! (Where did the time go?!?) Alison is married to Andrew and and are the parents of my wonderful Grandson Theophilus, (Theo for short!), who is 9 months old and a joy!

I enjoy singing on the church worship team and any other time I can! I love acting (yes, I'm a "Drama Queen") and would like to get involved in community theater someday. I work 32 hrs a week in an Insurance Agents office and the rest of the time take care of my 81 yo Dad. (My own "Waldo"...thanks DisneylandMama for the nickname, it fits!)  I also love to lose myself in _Nora Roberts & Suzanne Brockmann _ books! (I love those romance novels!!)

I have recently been "DisneyObsessed" since planning a return trip to "The World"!   So happy to have found the DIS and all you wonderful people! I look forward to many happy DISing years ahead of me!


----------



## BONITATIME

Must be my turn
I am 39 , DH is 44 and we live in Tenerife in Spain. This is a small island off the coast of Africa. I have 2 little darlings who are 13 and 14 and are in the joys of teens years. I work with my DH in a hotel nearby looking after clients on their PR team. This has advantges and disadvantages. 
We are in the process of moving and it is making me so insane I think I will never be normal again. We were due to complete 3 weeks ago and I have 57ish boxes in my living room waitnig to go to the new house. Our latest date is thursday, I hope that will be ok because I am not sure how we will celebrate xmas if we don't move. 
For sure somthing will work out but I am just not clear what
I love Disney and we try to get to Disney Paris 2/3 times a year. We hope to get to WDW next summer all being well. I love DISing scrapbooking and pin trading. In real life I spend as much time with my children as work allows and also love watching soccer.


----------



## spongemommie05

hello all !i have made the deciscion that i am locking myself and my kids up for the rest of the month , i am tired of being sick, and my kids being sick and getting other kids sick !Sorry Norah   ! i feel horrible that she got the crap, i am under the assumption that no medicine works even if it is prescribed.  i am gonna turn into a germ a phob i can't stand my whinny kids,  purell the world!!!! 
Love all the pics of everyone and there bio's. Hott mamma's we are !
well much love to ya all! gotta go make dinner,


----------



## UtahMama

Click on the Evolution of Dance.... Get UP!!!! It's got YMCA, Chicken Dance, Big Butts (my favorite), Hamma Time, MonyMony!!!....TRUST MAMA!!!!!!
I book marked it and have been dancing to it over and over! Great cardio!


Here You Go!!!>http://search.netscape.com/ns/boomf...ww.youtube.com/watch%3Fv%3DdMH0bHeiRNg%26eurl


----------



## dwheatl

Bee said:
			
		

> Ok, so now I dont have to worry about that job not paying well enough....
> They just called back and retracted my job offer.
> 
> Here we go again!!! I hate looking for a job!
> 
> Later, Love ya



Oh, Bee. I'm sorry. I really believe everything happens for a reason, though,  so here's a prayer that something better is on the horizon.


----------



## UtahMama

((Crickets chirping)) Where is everyone?

My day, by UtahMama:

b- 1 toast with "I cant believe it's a spray-on butter" and cheese
s- 2 little shapes from Cinderella fruit snacks 
s- handful of almonds
s- one bite of yet another neighbor gift of chocolate chip cookie
l- did I have lunch? Oh ya! A piece of homemade pizza with chicken and tomato and cheese
d- did I eat dinner? I had to think about it. Another piece of pizza (carb fest!) the pizza was big and very filling at the time but right now I am soooo hungry    I'll have to get a protein snack of unknown origin to be able to sleep.

*Water-* about 50 trips to the bathroom's worth
*Vitamin-* 2 kids chewables (still out of prenatals)
*exercise-* replaying THAT 6 min video a kazillion times. I even sweat. My kids are impressed I can do Thriller and Big Butts embarrassed them, which I LIVE for! 

*Bee-* A dozen times I forgot to tell you, your mom was half right! Yes you do have a pretty face, but I just wanted to add that it's pretty no matter what your size is. You are such a "bee"-utiful lady! It was nice to see the face behind the words. I can not see the teeny family picture though. I have bad eyes for tiny things (getting OLD!) OOOps, we're about the same age. It's a good age! Sorry about that job not working out. Is there something you can do from home? I really hope that door opens for you   I do daycare because I'd not want to leave my Norah with a sitter. She'd be in time out all day or worse. My boys would be fine, but my princess is a challenge. I actually make lots more doing daycare than when I worked full time. I'm expensive though. I also want to sell these wickless " candles" called Scentsy. I love love love them and know I'd be awesome at that. Plus I'd get out of the house more often. DH works 3-11 pm though so I'm waiting for his shift to change.  I'm just buying time to make my move and make the world a better smelling place.  Whew- I got Off Topic a smidge (it's the Tylenol PM talking). I  am so glad you and everyone else is here has found each other for this painfully difficult never-ending journey. With support and knowledge and humor, we'll make it one teeny step at a time.


----------



## harleygirl

Okay time for my bio now that I have caughtup with everyone

My name is Amy (yes dismoms name is Amy and we are married to brothers so we both have the same last name- whats better is we used to be neighbors, we have very tangled lives) I will be celebrating my 29th birthday for the 5th time this friday (34)...married 12 blissful yrs to my fireman DH with 2 sweet boys 8 & 9 yrs old (10mos 3 weeks apart - ds8 was a big surprise and then was preemie by 8 1/2 weeks which is a WHOLE nuther long story) and 3 four legged babies...I have lived in Newnan Ga all my life and graduated college with a degree in Finance, and dont use it at all now, but do have a great job and work with some really funny peoples...my aliases are Taxi cab driver, laundry fairy, clean house fairy and Wonder Woman...I LOVE the beach and am currently experiencing DT's as has been nearly two months since I have had my toes in the sand, love the mountains, love spring and fall, hate being cold, love blue skies sunshine and even rain on a summer day...love disney and all the magic I feel when I am there, wish I could tote that feeling all the time...Love to travel and luv to ride my motorcycle, luv to hear the rumble of a bike as it passes by  ...what started out as a way to conquer a fear of motorcycles opened the door and introduced me to something I never thought I would do.  I love the looks that I get when people pass me or pull up next to me at a stop, riding is a very empowering feeling for me, and a very freeing sensation!  You haven't ridden the A1A thru Fla til you've done it on a bike! Whenever I figure out how to post a pic I will send you a shot of me and my scooter..I love to read (Suzanne Brockmann ROCKS!!!!!!! yee-ah babay - those smart sassy women and those foxy fellas she rights about, am secretly in love with her heros)  and I love to scrapbook and I love animals esp my doggies and my favorite smells are cookies baking, sweet baby skin , and warm puppies...and Captain Jack is just cause to need a moment to compose myself  whew!  

am currently the fattest I have been since I had my oldest boy.  for me it takes away from the smallest things like being confident in myself and how I carry myself...I now notice that I am hunching over and wearing big clothes to hide under because I hate my body...I even skip looking at myself in the mirror...I look at my face and I look at my clothes, but I don't see me standing there, that sounds weird i know...struggle with binging, and walking away from the bad stuff...currently fighting a mild depression and trying to muddle thru the holidays - my dad passed away a few yrs ago (3 in march) and I was the biggest daddies girl ever and I miss him most at my birthday   so I am needing yous guys to get me thru with laughter, and once again you have not failed me...   

Dunno how I'm gonna do this week, 3 parties and bloat and bday blues may hold me from my 5 lb ribbon...but we'll see friday!!  

howdy GA girls!   just an old sweet song keeps GA on my mind!!    loving this warm spell we are having!!!  
*Summersk* - my boys play ball in Lagrange in the summer!!!!  we (me and dismom) are about 25-30 min north of you!!!  *Ellester*- we've played in Columbus too! and we luv to ride down 27 to the Harley dealership when we need new chrome!  did you go see the lights at Callaways this year?

Night to you wonderful Peeps


----------



## S.Poppins

Sorry, I had to go MIA - crazy busy. Two more Christmas parties to go!!! And I just turned in my last paper and I have a two week break from class - hallelujah!

Evolution of Dance is great! I want to try to find away to download it so I can show it to the youth at our (you will love this) Fabulous All 80's New Years Eve Party!! I am so excited about this. I just received Duran Duran's Greatest Hits from ebay - Christmas present to myself - it is totally awesome! 

Food - I had a houseful of youth tonight and tons of junkfood!   I did not eat any of the barbeque chips   

Tomorrow I committed to drink the darn 8 glasses of water. I will just bring my laptop to the bathroom with me so I can work!


----------



## dwheatl

OK, here's my bio. My name is Danielle, I'm 44, and if DH plays his cards right, we'll have been married 22 years next week. I have 2 kids, Brendan, who's a freshman in college, and Julia, a junior is HS. I was a public librarian for 9 years, then moved to a school librarian position (they are almost nonexistant in our area now; CA seriously underfunds education). After 8 years as a school librarian, my position was cut, and last year was the year from heck. I started w/ a kinder class, which I had been preparing for  for the whole previous year. After 4 days, my class was absorbed into the other kinder classes, and I was moved to 3rd grade. The kids were great, but I ended up working 12 hours days almost everyday to keep on top of all the changes I was facing. Thank God my own kids were old enough to be moderately independent, as I rarely saw them.
This year is much better in terms of work. I have a darling kindergarten class and very nice colleagues. It's going well. 
The big stress in my life (besides 2 teens) is DH. He is the sweetest, most wonderful guy in the world, but he has a chronic pain problem (surgery that went wrong and caused nerve damage) and this has led to depression. Our ministry for the last 20 years was marriage preparation, but DH is seriously P.O.'ed at the Big Guy, so no ministry now. This leaves a big hole in our lives, and I am going to church alone these days.
Enough therapy for me, now. I just had to unload to my Peeps. I love DISing, reading, my sister has my copy of Pride & Prejudice w/Colin Firth, I love to read, but right now I'm just trying to get through the daily paper (the exercise bike or gym is also my reading time). I like science fictiony shows-currently Dead Like Me, previously Wonderfalls, X Files, always Twilight Zone. I also love dancing (who said wiggling our bottoms? that's dancing for me!) and karaoke. Any chance to embarass my children.  
Here's a family picture from our WDW trip last year:


----------



## lexmelinda

*HAPPY HUMP DAY!!!*   

Only 5 shopping days left, people....get out there! Well that is exactly what I did yesterday...shopped....ALL DAY! FYI--there are no creepy crawler makers anywhere in central KY. If he wants to make bugs, the little guy will have to settle for Dr. Dredful. 

I was on such a mission to finish the shopping when I left that I forgot provisions to sustain me....food and water! I consumed my calories between 2-5pm yesterday. Is shopping exercise? I think it is because I was exhausted last night.

So happy to read all the bios!!! So nice to know you better! 

*Anne*....You are so blessed to have a job that you love that suits your mom-schedule. Anything new on the juvenile fiction list I should read?

*Ellen*....Hope you get settled in in Columbus and get a house. I admire you for home schooling...I do not have the patience or organizational skills.  Don't you love little boys? After two girls, I was not prepared for the experience of having a boy...so busy and so adorable....and they LOVE their mamas.
*
Bee*....I believe Danielle is right. That was not the job for you. I am a total believer that God has a plan for you. When DS was about to turn 3, I started praying for two things....to be able to be more involved in our church and for a part time job with flexible hours so I could be home when the kids got home. After a week or so I literally open the want ads and there it was....a part time job at our church! Now I'll be praying that you are equally blessed.  

*Amy*....must be fun when you and Harley/Amy and the DHs all get together with the kids! You guys are lucky to have great family in the same town. 
*
V*.....You are a sophisticated lady. Moving on to the gallery world, huh? Mimi has her first art history class this semester and is loving it! Love the picture of you and Leo.   

*UM*.....Just adore you....funny, sweet, organized, crafty, and gorgeous. Love the turn ons and turns offs...heh. Sweet picture of you and Norah. Hope she is better today.

*Misty Spongeworthy*....You are a child....31! 
*
Monica*....You know I love ya! Exercising crafty britches! Your tree is awesome!

*Stephanie*....Pharmacutical defense attorney??? I can even spell that! You are awesome and sounds like you set your goals and achieve them. I admire you greatly!

*Kelly*....Sounds like you are in for some big changes but change can be a very good thing. Again, I believe that God has a plan for you and that your greatest happiness is probably yet to be. I admire your weight loss (90 lbs!) and know that with your love of exercising you can get back to your goal weight in no time. Thanks for being so candid. You and your sweet kids will be in my prayers.
*
January*....Good news! You don't have to stop being 29! Take it from me....I worked it til it was no longer believable....37ish?   

*Gayle*.....Thank goodness for another 40ish DIS peep! So you're loving the grandbaby and I'm going to the kindergarten Christmas party....so funny what different stages we are in. Picture, please? Oh and I love to sing too....loudly and off key in my car! Ask the kids!

*Nikki*....Moving at Christmas time...and right after vacation no less. I am going to have to Google Earth ya to see where you live. Is English your first language? Cause if not your English is very good!

*Harley/Amy*....I love it! Degree in finance and loves her Harley! You rock! I love, love all your smells. So sorry about your dad....we'll all still be here in March so feel free to lean on us.   

*Danielle*.....Thank goodness for yet another 40ish peep! I was feeling kinda old there for a while. You are a kindergarten teacher? Having a kindergartener, I hold you in the highest esteem. So sorry about DHs pain issues and that he is mad at the big guy as a result. I attend my couples class alone too. Will be praying for a miracle for him. 
*
Something else you should know about me....I get up REALLY early.....clock said 4:50 this morning. But I go to bed REALLY early. I had been asleep for 3 hours when UM posted the ((crickets chirping)) post last night...*

*HAVE A GREAT DAY!!!*


----------



## DisneyObsession

I think I figured out how to add the pic. Here it is....






This is my DD & I before her wedding on May 27, 2006. My hair, of course, is different now, but the color is similar...just a little longer.


----------



## PrincessV

It's been so fun reading all of our bios and getting to know you all!  I think it's so amazing that we come from so many different backgrounds, cultures, religions, etc., yet we find each other here on the DIS and discover how much more we have in common than different.  
I maintain if everyone DISed, we really could achieve World Peace!   

Now then, time to step up to the plate, so to speak:
I'm still feeling really run down physically, so it appears my auto-immune stuff is acting up again.  But I really didn't want to get off course, so I managed 20 minutes on the treadmill last night before crashing for the night.  Okay, I did have a couple cookies and a glass of milk before bed.  But it's Lean Cuisine city for lunch today!

*Bee*, Im so sorry!  Hang in there; your dream job may be just around the corner!

*summersk*  Me, a hero?? Neh, just another mom doing the best she can with the cards Ive been dealt.  I know how incredibly difficult it is to go through a divorce, though, even under the best of circumstances, which mine was not.  Keep your chin up and be strong for you and your kiddos!  The thing that helped me the most was having a great group of friends to support me.  If you need an ear to listen, a cheerleader to keep you going, or a shoulder to cry on, Im here for ya!

*Dwheatl*  I knew I knew your DIS name, but just couldnt place it till you posted your family pic.  Yours was one of the first TRs I read and it was FANTASTIC!!

Happy Wednesday everyone - we can do it!


----------



## UtahMama

I love reading all the bios too! And the pictures are all awesome! Such a purdy group we are! 
I got up and took a shower and self-tanned    to chase away the blues...not that I'm "down" or depressed, just my pasty whiteness was buggin' so now I'm bronze. So natural for this time of year! Slap a little lip gloss on and viola, instant mood picker upper.
I've alrady consumed 2 glassed of fake crystal lite and one can on diet Hooch to wake up. 
I'm actually sore from bustin moves on that Evolution of Dance you tube video! SORE from embarrassing my kids, that cracks me UP! 

My weight is thusfar the same! I wonder if I did protein shakes instead of breakfast and dinner if that would budge me a little???


----------



## Ellester

Good morning all! Hoping for a better eating day today. We had our homeschool parkday party yesterday and I just couldn't turn that pizza away! I didn't snack though, so that's a victory for me! We appear to be the House of Snot today, so we'll be staying close to home. DS2 is not used to being congested, each time he has to cough he yells "I'm CHOKING!". It's pretty funny in a gross sort of way!

*UM*-Loved the video! I'd be making extra visits to the chiropractor if I attempted half the moves in there! Hope Norah is doing better. Rebecca (dd5) and I passed pink eye back and forth for several weeks last year. I get it every time my kids do. I found having them lay down with their eyes closed and then putting the drops on their closed eyelids and then having them open their eyes worked best for us. Otherwise drop application involved wrestling holds and some not very Christian language.

*Summersk*-Sorry you are going through a rough patch. Sending hugs your way!

*Spongmommie*-I totally understand about wanting to stay in quarantine. It's hard enough keeping 3 kids healthy, I'm sure it's way more difficult with 5!

*Bee* - I'm so sorry the job thing is not working out. But I also feel confident something better is around the corner.

As much as I'd like to post all day, I'd better get this house looking a little less condemnable. Have a great day everyone! I'm enjoying learning about all of you!

~Ellen


----------



## honeymo78

Yesterday was a tough one.  We had a pizza party and even though the pizza wasn't great I still pigged out a bit and then had some popcorn later in the afternoon.  At least I stayed away from the baked goods and drank plenty of water.  The scale is still showing a 1lb loss so I'm gonna keep at it with the water and make sure not to go crazy between now and friday morning.  I really want that 10lb clippee.  

UM - did I miss something here?  Prenatal vitamins?  Is there another little one on the way?  Sorry if I'm being nosy.  

My biggest fear when we try to have kids is that I won't be able to get pregnant.  I hope that getting myself into shape and finding a healthy weight will help with that.  There's no medical reason for me to have this fear but its there nonetheless.


----------



## Bee

Ok our group is getting so large..(in a good way lol)
I am unable to address everyone seperately.

Thank you all for the kind words... makes me feel better.  I do believe I will find something.. I just hope it is soon.  Thanks for thinking I am purdy..  .. as I stated yesterday.. I have a big problem with that concept.  I will tell you when my eldest was a baby I used to look at her and think... she is so beautiful, then I would think.. she looks just like me.. then I would think... how can she be beautiful if she looks just like me?  

You are all so supportive.  Yes I have looked into working from home.. but, there are sooo many scams.

Anyway, I love all y'all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

And the beautiful pictures just keep coming in.. have not seen anyone unattractive yet!!


----------



## Bee

OMG... I missed that also... UtahMama.. got something you want to share?

Imagine the cyber baby shower we could throw????

Tell us,, NOW!!!  

Love ya!!!


----------



## UtahMama

Oh NOOOOOOOO!!!!!! I have no uterus, thank God.....  

You guys would hear the word " @#$%&*!!!!!" from YOUR house! 

I just love the prenatal vitamins from Costco. They have some diet support ones I want to try...till then, it's dinosaur chewables. They are my treat of the day, so dinoriffic.



HEY! Where's Sandy and Aries???? Send out the search team!


----------



## Shula8205

Hello ladies!!  I haven't been very active on this thread lately, but I've been reading along.  I think I mentioned previously that I've had a lot of headaches in the past few months, and after first prescribing me an antibiotic I was allergic to, my dr. finally prescribed another one and ordered a CT scan . . . But with this antibiotic I can't exercise   !!  So unfortunately the #'s on the scale climbed back to their original position   .  So I'm hoping for a fresh start to my diet in the new year   .

Anyways, I guess it's time for me to introduce myself . . .  My name is Christy and I'm 26, and born and raised in Cleveland, OH.  My DH is also 26 (2 weeks younger than me) and he's originally from Chicago.  We met our senior year of college and we've been married for a little over a year.  We have two darling puggles (Beagle/Pug mix) who are brothers, but no kids yet . . . We currently own an apartment style condo and hope to get a house soon!!  I work in the Registrar's office of a state university and I just started my Master of Education in Adult Learning and Development.  I have a Bachelor in Communications, because I had hoped to be a sports broadcaster or a journalist but the entry level pay for those jobs just aren't worth the effort and the chances of making it big are so slim!!  But I love working at a college, if only Ohio would create better funding for our colleges   !!  I love reading (anything by Clive Cussler or the Lord of the Rings and Harry Potter series) and watching tv (I tivo almost 20 shows a week, maybe that's why I don't exercise enough   ?) especially Grey's Anatomy, Desperate Housewives, Bones & NCIS.  I also love everything Disney and Christmas, which according to my DH means I collect DVD's (over 100: mostly Disney and Christmas movies), candles, and snowmen decorations   !!  I love to eat and don't really love to exercise but I do get along well with Billy Blanks (love my Billy Bootcamp   , dontcha just love when he says "Let's see how you're doing" and you're not even in the room?).  For the past few months I've been trying to attend our gym's kickboxing class regularly and at home I do tae bo, hula work out, pilates or the Caribbean Workout off Fit TV.  

I'm really looking forward to Christmas this year because we're spending it with my parents (I'm an only child) and last year we celebrated with my in-laws (my DH is one of 5 kids!!).  We're going to Chicago to see the in-laws for New Year's instead this year, but it will be kind of hard because my sister-in-law, the only one of DH's siblings who has kids so far, just moved with her DH and six kids to Arizona so we won't be seeing them   !!  I married into 5 nephews and a niece, but now they're halfway across the country.


----------



## Shula8205

honeymo78 said:
			
		

> My biggest fear when we try to have kids is that I won't be able to get pregnant.  I hope that getting myself into shape and finding a healthy weight will help with that.  There's no medical reason for me to have this fear but its there nonetheless.



Honeymo: I know exactly how you feel!!  My DH comes from a big family and we really want to have kids . . .  But the more weight I gain, I know I'm not in the shape I used to be in and we worry that we may have a hard time.  I really want to get back to my former self and I guess it's kind of silly to want to lose weight before I have kids . . . but maybe it will make it all the easier after you have them if we're in better shape now   ??  Count me in, I'm here to cheer you on   !!


----------



## Bee

UtahMama said:
			
		

> Oh NOOOOOOOO!!!!!! I have no uterus, thank God.....
> 
> You guys would hear the word " @#$%&*!!!!!" from YOUR house!
> 
> I just love the prenatal vitamins from Costco. They have some diet support ones I want to try...till then, it's dinosaur chewables. They are my treat of the day, so dinoriffic.
> 
> 
> 
> HEY! Where's Sandy and Aries???? Send out the search team!



    Oh thank goodness... I thought maybe I was gonna have to get upset for you dieting during this special time....    


Love you'!!!!  Mean it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ellester

Shula8205 said:
			
		

> Honeymo: I know exactly how you feel!!  My DH comes from a big family and we really want to have kids . . .  But the more weight I gain, I know I'm not in the shape I used to be in and we worry that we may have a hard time.  I really want to get back to my former self and I guess it's kind of silly to want to lose weight before I have kids . . . but maybe it will make it all the easier after you have them if we're in better shape now   ??  Count me in, I'm here to cheer you on   !!



I also used to have that fear, but learned I am ultrafertile. So, try not to worry about it too much. I would advise being as in shape as you can before pregnancy because it makes it much easier not to gain as much and easier to lose after (says the woman who gained 40+ with each baby and still has a good portion of that to lose more than 2 years after the last baby).

UM-I have a Spongebob vitamin as a special treat now and again! How sad is that?


----------



## honeymo78

Shula and Ellester - I'm glad I'm not the only one who feels that way.  

UM - mystery solved.  Take whatever vitamins taste yummy to you.  I am a big fan of flintstones type generic childrens vitamins.  I think I'm addicted to their flavor


----------



## monymony3471

I take prenates too.  I feel they have so much more in them.

I'm making the no sew fleece blankets for the daycare, so just a quick hello, & I'll be back tonight. 4 down 7 to go!  Then I'm making them for my kids and my nephews.


----------



## spongemommie05

i betcha can't guess which vitamins i take (He's a sponge and yellow ) that is all i am gonna say, although my doctor wants me to switch to centrum women's  i did take pre-natals also because they had a lil bit more stuff then any other's, well i am gonna curl up and go to bed it is just a lil too cold for me Osteoarthrisis is setting in, .. love to ya all


----------



## Tinkabella

Hello ladies,
I'm  Kim (aka Tinkabella) I am 37 and I live in Montreal Quebec (I was born and raised here).  I live in a very Anglophone neighbourhood on the western tip of the island of Montreal.  I have 2 kids DD6 and DS4 who go to a bilingual school (50% English/50% French).   I attended McGill University and have a BA in political science.  I became a stay at home mom when my daughter was born.  I love it !!!   My little monkeys are my world !  I have been blessed with the greatest family.  My two sisters live 10 minutes away, my dad's house is only a five minutes drive and I can walk to my in-laws house.  I should also note that I have the GREATEST mother in law !   She is hip and cool and loves my kids like they are perfect.  She never "pops over",  but is there in a flash if I call needing something.  We are bringing her to WDW with us in May. She is WAY cool and I love to travel with this  grandma !  (We have gone to France twice with her and she makes travelling with kids sooooo easy)

I have been married to DH36 for 10 years but we have been together for 16.  He travels a lot, mostly to the US or Europe (6-10 days a month but never weekends...so it is not too bad)... we get to rack up those frequent flyer miles !  He is AMAZING...just emailed me asking if he should take tomorrow off so that I can have a full day (no picking up kids at school for lunch, after school, etc) to myself to shop or do whatever !  I love him !!!!  

I also LOVE pride and Prejudice !!!!  I got the DVD's for Christmas last year, Colin Firth is my man !  Very cool how he played "Mark Darcy" in Bridget Jones the movie.

That's about it...I will post a picture as soon as I can find one !  Seriously...as the family photographer I am always behind the camera never in front of it.  

(BTW I think you are all AMAZING !!!!!!!)


----------



## honeymo78

tink - I love Colin Firth too, and Hugh Grant I must admit (dirty little secret right there).  What is better that P&P or any of those Jane Austen movies and Bridget Jones - my two men together, and there's that other christmas movie they are both in that is great too (just remembered its Love Actually).  I get a kick out of the two Mr Darcy's Firth plays.


----------



## UtahMama

I love the book Bridget Jones' Diary she starts with her weight and "shags". 

I am still so sore from dancing like a 80's doofus von-poofus. My "everything" hurts. That'll teach me!

My kitchen is cleaned thanks to the Christmas Miracle that is the simotaneous 4 kids napping- The second I put #4 (daycare babe) to sleep, I hurry and fix a mooch-free meal and clean like crazy. I could nap, but then I'd not be able to sleep tonight and a tired, cranky cycle would start.

Did I tell you I want a Dyson vacuum for Christmas? Have I mentioned that in passing? It was looking like I was going to get my wish ...but my Handy DH just fixed my vacuum before last (I get one each year...The Dirt Devil is DEAD, but the Hoover is re-animated thanks ALOT, my darling DH!) It's self-propelled or it used to be. Now it's like vacuuming with a 100 pound dead weight because it aint self-propelled anymore. That part cant be fixed. Am I doomed to suffer this horrible Dysonless fate? Is my DH luckier than anyone because his DW only wants sensible items for Xmas? Will my dogs grow obese because I let them "vacuum" the big stuff after my kids are done eating so I dont have to sweep or vacuum?


----------



## lexmelinda

UtahMama said:
			
		

> Is my DH luckier than anyone because his DW only wants sensible items for Xmas?


YES!!! LUCKY MAN!!!! Boy, if I was him and I was lurkin around here I would rush right out and buy you a purple Dyson faster than he can fix the Hoover!


			
				UtahMama said:
			
		

> Will my dogs grow obese because I let them "vacuum" the big stuff after my kids are done eating so I dont have to sweep or vacuum?


At least they're cordless...  
*
BIG BAD GIFTING DAY AT WORK!!!!* My officemate and I made breakfast for everyone a couple of weeks ago as our gift to the staff....we do it every year. Today we got the little cute homemade treats and little ceramic things full of chocolate. Wish me luck!


----------



## summersk

WooHoo ladies, and gent (haven't met that one yet, but someone mentioned him).  You guys are doing so well in your holiday parties!  I on the other hand didn't post my meals yesterday bc I was BAD!  My littlest DD's party was a COOKIE party (  that was impossible for me), and once I got rolling, I kept right on rolling in the WRONG direction, (I ate good healthy meals, and binged on sweets go figure!   LOL get it Go Figure, go in the wrong direction that is).  I also started TOM yesterday, and had to speak with the Dr. today ever since they put me on BC a in August, I have been having OUT OF CONTROL TOM's!  We are talking TOM 2.5 to 3 weeks a month OUCH, do you mind if I send my uterus where ever yours went Utahmama?  LOL I told the Dr. if he couldn't get this under control in the next week then I was coming in to have it cauterized (hey no more BC pills after that procedure lol, there is a benefit)   Otherwise I am getting it all together, Christmas is so close and I still have bundles to do, I am so happy that my kiddos are out of school untill Jan 4th and Jan 8th I am blessed in that way that I don't have a job yet.  We might not have any cha-ching, but we'll have tons of fun together!     

Today:
BF: Apple, H20, vitamin
Snack:  tiny cookie at big DD's class party (Thankfully although I helped out they only purchased enough pizza for the class so I couldn't eat any if I wanted to   )
Lunch: just eaten at 2pm large lettuce, celery, baby carrot, and pharm cheese (1 tbs) with pepper and organic lemon juice.  Water to drink. 
Snack:  100 calorie light butter popcorn bag, a few red hots
Dinner: TBA on phone w/friend making plans   

Yeah!  It's a good day!
Kelly


----------



## UtahMama

lexmelinda said:
			
		

> YES!!! LUCKY MAN!!!! Boy, if I was him and I was lurkin around here I would rush right out and buy you a purple Dyson faster than he can fix the Hoover!
> At least they're cordless...
> *
> BIG BAD GIFTING DAY AT WORK!!!!* My officemate and I made breakfast for everyone a couple of weeks ago as our gift to the staff....we do it every year. Today we got the little cute homemade treats and little ceramic things full of chocolate. Wish me luck!


I LOVE IT because DH is our lurker (which is why I've been subtly hinting, with a bull horn, how much I want a new vacuum.) 

Walk away from the treats!!!!!


----------



## UtahMama

summersk said:
			
		

> WooHoo ladies, and gent (haven't met that one yet, but someone mentioned him).  You guys are doing so well in your holiday parties!  I on the other hand didn't post my meals yesterday bc I was BAD!  My littlest DD's party was a COOKIE party (  that was impossible for me), and once I got rolling, I kept right on rolling in the WRONG direction, (I ate good healthy meals, and binged on sweets go figure!   LOL get it Go Figure, go in the wrong direction that is).  I also started TOM yesterday, and had to speak with the Dr. today ever since they put me on BC a in August, I have been having OUT OF CONTROL TOM's!  We are talking TOM 2.5 to 3 weeks a month OUCH, do you mind if I send my uterus where ever yours went Utahmama?  LOL I told the Dr. if he couldn't get this under control in the next week then I was coming in to have it cauterized (hey no more BC pills after that procedure lol, there is a benefit)   Otherwise I am getting it all together, Christmas is so close and I still have bundles to do, I am so happy that my kiddos are out of school untill Jan 4th and Jan 8th I am blessed in that way that I don't have a job yet.  We might not have any cha-ching, but we'll have tons of fun together!
> 
> Today:
> BF: Apple, H20, vitamin
> Snack:  tiny cookie at big DD's class party (Thankfully although I helped out they only purchased enough pizza for the class so I couldn't eat any if I wanted to   )
> Lunch: just eaten at 2pm large lettuce, celery, baby carrot, and pharm cheese (1 tbs) with pepper and organic lemon juice.  Water to drink.
> Snack:  100 calorie light butter popcorn bag, a few red hots
> Dinner: TBA on phone w/friend making plans
> 
> Yeah!  It's a good day!
> Kelly




Kelly, I have no idea what a TOM is but you can keep your uterus, (but thanks! )    I do not miss Aunt Flo whatsoever! Good riddance auntie!


So far today:

b- 2 eggs 1 toast with spray on butter which I hate
s- none
l- wild rice (nuts and twigs style) with a Weight Watchers Smart One's carb smart frozen meal (beef with asian veggies) 
s- a COOKIE!!!! I'm so DED! It litterally was a zombie snack!   
d- will be a plate full of broccoli thanks to that cookie I didnt even taste. CARP!


----------



## aldisneygrl

Hello Ladies and UtahDaddy!    I'm sorry I haven't posted this week.  I asked a question about this thread and then went AWOL on you.  It has been a bad week, starting with the preschool party (I did pretty good there), but then my boss sent us all home with a plate of leftovers.  We weren't allowed to leave without them.  I have tried to get my family to eat them, but they are calling my name LOUDLY!!!

I see where everyone has introduced themselves.  I promise to do this later.  I am trying to fix dinner before I take DS to his hockey game.  The scale said that I had lost .5 lb this morning, but I got into the toffee this afternoon.    DD is having her Christmas party tomorrow.  They are having pizza and ice cream sundaes.  Please send me your good DIS vibes so that I can refrain, or at least just taste a little.   

UtahDaddy, get that girl a new vacuum.  You don't get an opportunity (where you wife tells you she wants practical) like this very often.  Carpe diem!


----------



## Bee

UtahMama said:
			
		

> Kelly, I have no idea what a TOM is but you can keep your uterus, (but thanks! )    I do not miss Aunt Flo whatsoever! Good riddance auntie!
> 
> 
> So far today:
> 
> b- 2 eggs 1 toast with spray on butter which I hate
> s- none
> l- wild rice (nuts and twigs style) with a Weight Watchers Smart One's carb smart frozen meal (beef with asian veggies)
> s- a COOKIE!!!! I'm so DED! It litterally was a zombie snack!
> d- will be a plate full of broccoli thanks to that cookie I didnt even taste. CARP!




Time of month... i had to think a minut to figure it out   TOM


----------



## aldisneygrl

Bee said:
			
		

> Time of month... i had to think a minut to figure it out   TOM



I'm glad I wasn't the only one that was slow on this one!


----------



## UtahMama

Heh-Heh! I think we just scared off my DH Lurkerpants. He's at work now but catches up when he gets home. Just mention "lady things" like douches or tampons or itching and he'll run!  

I'm pretty sure Spongie's DH lurks on occasion too. Me and Spongie are trying to convince our DH's it's a good idea to combine our vacations 2008. My DH will only go for free dining. Has Disney announced that yet for this coming year? I suspect alot of the bookings will be canceled if they don't. I think two rooms at the POP would be dandy. Which is still cheaper than the new All Star Music family suites. I definately want to rent a van or SUV next time. Untill Norah is big enough to  not take a stroller, I dis-like the busses and the waiting and the crowdedness.

That would be quite a TR. I so want to do the Bibbity Bobbity Boutique next time with the girls (all of us?) and the tea. 


EEEEK! Another plate of cookies delivered just now! I CANT eat any more of them! Sometimes they look reeeeeally good and then their dry or yucky and then I cheated for nothing, ya know? Moral to the story, if you MUST cheat, 1. be conscious and dont Zombie eat!  2. Make sure the cheatee is delicious and WORTH it! 3. immediately post here and get it out of your system and then eat broccoli in mass quantities.


----------



## Backstage_Gal

OH, *GoofyforUM*, did you know *Utahmama* wants a purple Dyson  for Christmas??

Noo? Well , she really does!!!!!!!!!!!!

So get to shopping already...................


----------



## Ellester

Howdy Peeps! I did pretty good today. Oatmeal for breakfast, no am snack, salad for lunch, popcorn for snack, and left over Chinese for dinner. I only ate one reasonable sized plateful though. I did have a few chocolate chips and a tiny piece of the unbelievably yummy fudge my dh and dk's made for Christmas. But, we took the dog for a walk after dinner even though I have a yucky cold and no voice. I sound like Minnie. My dh and kids think it's hilarious to laugh at poor ole me! Oh well, at least I can legitimally pass on the bedtime stories tonight.

I started my pretrip report today, it's posted on the (you'll never guess) Pretrip Reports Board. I'll try to figure out how to link it, but I'm just plum worn out now. Oh, and the circuit breaker that runs our garbage disposal blew today. We have a call into the landlord so hopefully it will be fixed tomorrow. I'll have to move the toaster and coffee pot tomorrow for breakfast. Good night all! May you dream of Mickey Bars (the no-cal kind you only find in dreams)!

~E


----------



## spongemommie05

Backstage_Gal said:
			
		

> OH, *GoofyforUM*, did you know *Utahmama* wants a purple Dyson  for Christmas??
> 
> Noo? Well , she really does!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> So get to shopping already...................


 I sooo love that subtle message !!! i tried to tell him full outright when i was there on Sat, but i think he was ignoring me


----------



## dismom9761

Here is a pic of Harleygirl .


----------



## monymony3471

Backstage_Gal said:
			
		

> OH, *GoofyforUM*, did you know *Utahmama* wants a purple Dyson  for Christmas??
> 
> Noo? Well , she really does!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> So get to shopping already...................



She also wants the South Beach Cook Book from Walmart.  I think it's only 22 bucks.  That's sooooo cheap!!!!!

She also needs a gift card to her favorite clothing store cause she's getting so skinny.  I'm sure you would love to see her in something sexy right?


----------



## dismom9761

Here is a pic of me but I have gained weight since then(October).There are not many pictures of me.


----------



## spongemommie05

well hello, alot to catch up on (reading wise) I also too Love Collin Firth he is another one of my freebies i just watched him in Nanny McPhee! i Love Pride and Prejudice!!!! (Confession. I have read Pride & Prejudice about 200 times. I get lost in the language. Words like "thither", "mischance", "felicity." I'm always in agony over whether Elizabeth and Mr. Darcy are really going to get together. Read it. I know you'll love it.) Who know's what movie that is from?
UM; you should have an idea she is my idol and your DH Freebie  I am there also on the Don't Miss (TOM) i have no uterus also ,so i do not miss it one bit
i am very afraid of my hormone replacements though! there has been alot of talk about them lately being linked to breast cancer i would die if i got Breast Cancer (my 46 DD's i have had them my whole life)
BEE: i know that you may not understand about the whole job thing but something that is perfect will come along just be strong,,
well everyone else  i missed there are so many love to ya all prayers, blessings and  all coming your way gotta tend to lil mayson


----------



## Bee

monymony3471 said:
			
		

> She also wants the South Beach Cook Book from Walmart.  I think it's only 22 bucks.  That's sooooo cheap!!!!!
> 
> She also needs a gift card to her favorite clothing store cause she's getting so skinny.  I'm sure you would love to see her in something sexy right?




She also thought THE BIGGEST LOSER books sounded nice


----------



## UtahMama

Yup. I think he's "done" though. Thanks for all the help! I'll get my own Dyson and SB cookbook and Biggest Loser books. I think he'll get a kick out of all your "help". My DH dieted together last year. I dont suggest you ladies do that with the man you love. They'll smoke ya! He lost 35 pounds in the same time it took me to lose like 4 and a half pounds. 

Love the pics of Dismom and Harleygirl. Such beautys! Norah yelled, "Jo Jo!" 

Ellester, I'm going to read your pre-trippy right away! yay!

Monymony- my DH would   if I EVER put on something sexy. He only gets shleppy stubble legs these days!    Poor Dear.

Bee- I just love you to pieces, in case I havent told you lately. I'm hoping you find a great job soon. You deserve something awesome  

Ever so glad it isnt my TOM ! I "leart" something new today. I feel "in-the -know"!  

WHERE IS TWINKIEMAMA?????? I mees her. And Sandy and Aries. They better not be eating treats...and not saving any for ME!


----------



## harleygirl

Here I am on my scooter cruisin' Main St in Daytona at Biketoberfest

My resizing shrunk my "ain't Scared" sticker...trying to figure out how to put me a LGMHPC on my helmet


----------



## harleygirl

Hey skinny minnies!!!  Welll I will not lie to you...I suck at this whole dieting thing...REALLY BAD!!! Sheesh its so hard when goodies are coming in everyday and somebody brngs a homemade this or that, and well...I won't be getting my ribbon this week prolly...BUT thus far not gained nuttin either so's I guess that'll hafta do right?  I have been to dismoms tonight and gotten tech savy...we had a laugh over the ugliest pix INTHEWHOLEWIDEWORLD...from last weeks visit to Santa, BUT we lernt that horizontal stripes and vests with full pockets are not very flattering....

BEE you are so sweet hunny - you just pick up that purty head of yours and know that the perfect job is on its way to you and keep on putting yourself out there so that it can find you!!!

This thread is moving so fast I can't keep up and my cheatsheet full of names is getting longer and longer and I just love it!!!  you guys are the best!!!  I'm so thrilled to hear from such far away friends!!! 

I did very well on my water today, will prolly pee all nite but oh well - tomorrows goals - exercise, 4 bottles of water, if I have a sweet it will be 1 and only 1 barbie bite ...after 3 parties this week I will be eating Broccoli ALL week next week in redemption...

better get some shut eye -tomorrow looks like another slammed day


----------



## Goofy4UM

Backstage_Gal said:
			
		

> OH, *GoofyforUM*, did you know *Utahmama* wants a purple Dyson  for Christmas??
> 
> Noo? Well , she really does!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> So get to shopping already...................



I didn't know that Dyson Made a 50" Plasma  in Purple???

I already have a gift for her.


----------



## harleygirl

Goofy4UM said:
			
		

> I didn't know that Dyson Made a 50" Plasma  in Purple???
> 
> I already have a gift for her.


UtahMama - I am afraid your poor poochies are doomed to obesity


----------



## dismom9761

The last two days have not been very succesful ones for me but tomorrow will be better.I haven't gotten to exercise so I will make that my goal for tomorrow.I can't sleep so I think I will go read trip reports.I think I am on pg 32 of Ums....everyone have a good Thursday!!WWPD....


----------



## aries1980

helloooooo everyone..... im almost offically moved in taking a lot longer than we intended but with the electricity turn off we are one step closer to being out completely.. and im here at my parents in my bed on my laptop where you will find me from now on for a long while.... but of course i will go exercise every now and again!! But it good to be back im going to go read the last 20 pages i missed.....


oh anyone wanna catch me up to speed feel free.....

funny story i think i lost some weight because my pants fell to my ankles while carrying couch cushions.... and the movers say it all....


----------



## aries1980

monymony3471 said:
			
		

> Ok, just took some photos of the mickey head ornaments I made yesterday.  I am fully aware of some bald spots.  I only bought one can of spray paint and ran out. Tonight we go back to buy more supplies.  I love how these turned out.  I am making more tonight and will touch up the rest.  I made 12 little ones to hang and the big one is the topper.
> 
> All of them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little one:


 OMG!! Love them you need to so tell me how you made them!!!


----------



## dwheatl

Tinkabella said:
			
		

> I also LOVE pride and Prejudice !!!!  I got the DVD's for Christmas last year, Colin Firth is my man !  Very cool how he played "Mark Darcy" in Bridget Jones the movie.



Ding dong! I don't know why but that popped into my head this morning and made me giggle. I love when Bridget Jones says, "Ding dong!" when there's a hot guy.


----------



## dwheatl

UtahMama said:
			
		

> EEEEK! Another plate of cookies delivered just now! I CANT eat any more of them! Sometimes they look reeeeeally good and then their dry or yucky and then I cheated for nothing, ya know? Moral to the story, if you MUST cheat, 1. be conscious and dont Zombie eat!  2. Make sure the cheatee is delicious and WORTH it! 3. immediately post here and get it out of your system and then eat broccoli in mass quantities.



I know it's tacky, but I've taken to spitting out less than delicious cookies, or at least stopping after 1 bite. I don't know why I ever felt compelled to finish them before.

Here was today's goof. I was offered German chocolate cake (which I love) and I managed to avoid it. However, by the time recess rolled around, I was starving and in a hurry, so I ate what the kids were eating (Vietnamese chicken in a biscuit type crackers). It was really mindless eating, and far from enjoyable. 
On the up side, DD brought home brownies from a party, and I left them alone (130 calories per mini brownie! Geez Louise!) Best of all, I have done 30 minutes on the exercise bike every night so far this week. I figure that will help offset the little slips off the wagon.


----------



## winkers

I guess I'll introduce myself now, this reminds me of moving and going to a new church for the first time and being asked to "introduce" myself at the pulpit!  But this is so much easier since I'm in my comfy, stained , maternity night gown and there's no microphone or people staring at me!  I have a huge fear of public speaking...............anyway, Hi my name is Cherie and I'm fat!!!!      I'm 32 and have a great dh and 4 kids.  Ranging from 13 to 7.  I'm a stay at home mom.  Don't you just love that term.  As I tell my kids all the time, yes I just sit around watching soaps and eating bon bons all day!  My dh, who is 38 just started back to school last quarter plus working a full time job at night, so I feel like a single mom.  In my spare time   , I work with the young women at church (LDS), which I love!!  I love to scrapbook, buy things for scrapbooking, read, bake, do crafty things.  I'm a bit of a britophile, so I totally agree with the Pride and Prejudice junkies!  I love the older bbc version, didn't care for the one that came out last year.  My favorite chanel is bbcamerica.  I one day dream of going to the UK.   I've been trying to loose 50 lbs for over 3 years.  After losing 15 from walking I hit a plateau and can't seem to loose anymore, so I started jazzercise.  Which reminds me a little of being back in highschool.  My favorite days are when it's the "lite" class and I'm about the only one there who doens't have silver hair.  There's a few ladies in their 80's who go and have more stamina than me.  Such a self esteem boost!  I'd post a picture but I don't quite get how, sadly that's not all I don't get!  I'm excited to get to know all of you, and hoping you can help keep me motivated!


----------



## aries1980

Ok its my turn...

I am Christine I am 26 yrs old.  I am married for almost three years *(got married in disney of course)*.  I have a DD age 2.  I need to fit in my highschool jeans again so bad...... I know I can do it.  I graduated in october of 2006 from the French Culinary Insititute from the Pastry arts program so I am indeed a pastry chef.  I am a stay at home mom right now.  I love to be on my computer and playing with my DD of course.  But my passion and what makes me so happy is scrapbooking!! and being creative in the arts n craft field..

Well those pics are from this past summer !!

Ladies I see most of us like scrapbooking,  maybe if anyone is interested we can have a healthy recipe circle journal.  Let me Know I will be more than happy to explain the idea and orchestrate the rotations of each persons circle journal.


----------



## dwheatl

You folks have inspired me. Tomorrow morning there's a breakfast at 7 a.m. at  school. I'm going to sleep in instead. I'll pop in around 7:30 to be sociable, but I will have already had my Kashi and berries and SF cocoa. Who needs tamales for breakfast anyway, right? They just give me    in the belly.


I forgot to say, I got a box of See's chocolates from a student in the morning kinder class (I teach the p.m. class, but help in the morning). This little guy is a handful, so I think his folks are trying to make up for it. I'm going to keep the chocolates in the fridge w/ a "touch these and die" sign, and plan 1 or 2 into a week instead of scarfing them. If you haven't had See's, it is the best, and I am much less likely to gobble them Cookie Monster-style than I am cr@ppy Russell Stover chocolate.

Better yet, I think I'll share them on Christmas Day. Less temptation!


----------



## lexmelinda

*GOOD MORNING!!!*  

*I love, love, love all the pics and bios! *So nice to "meet" all of you! Happy to hear I am not the only dork for those period romance movies. My ultimate collection would be THIS.  But unfortunately, my DH is not lurking here anywhere.

*UM*....So if you don't get the Dyson for Christmas at least get an approval on your purchase order so that when funds become available...you can snap it up with no discussion. That's what I'm gonna do with my new frig. When it's delivered and DH says "Where'd this frig come from?" and I'll say "Remember when you said we needed a new frig?" heh, heh. Don't forget to shave your legs before attempting this....  
*
YESTERDAY....*
I reported earlier on *Chocolate Fest* at work yesterday. Several gifts of chocolate, chocolate chip bread, chocolate kisses, and peppermint bark showed up on my desk at work yesterday. I have been instructed to WALK AWAY FROM THE TREATS! Which I did. I put them in fancy little bowls in the living room so I can feed them to my skinny friends. The kids are out of school now so I predict the chocolate won't see Christmas.

I also had my moms night out last night which was fun. Hopefully not too much damage done there either. We are also planning some *Sunday afternoon chick flick matinee days*. This is so much fun during the winter! I highly recommend it!

*Ladies*....even if we don't resist EVERY treat that walks through our door, at least we are aware of what we're doing now and not mindlessly eating til they're all gone....like last year! That's the point! 

*HAVE A GREAT DAY!!!
*


----------



## Bee

Thank you!  You all are so sweet.  Thank you for the well wishes for me to find a JOB....  That should be a 4 letter word.

I LOVE u all also!!!!!

I stood in the shower today... and remembered something else I miss.....
MY LAP!!!  I want my lap back!!


----------



## Ellester

Good morning everyone! It really has been great getting to "meet" everyone. What a fun group! 

*Winkers* - I totally know how you feel in Jazzercise. I used to do lots of water aerobics when we lived in Charlotte. Often I was the youngest one in the class by 30 years or so. When a granny with a double hip replacement is showing you up in class, it's time to buckle down!

*dwheatl* - I'm the same with you and not so yummy treats. I don't know why I'm compelled to finish them. I guess it goes back to the "finish your dinner" mentality. My SIL is a skinny little thing (5'8" and size4) and I don't think I have ever seen her clean her plate. She'll take servings of lots of stuff but if she doesn't like it or is full, SHE DOESN'T FINISH IT! Such a foreign concept to me, I'm in the "there's food on your plate, you must still be hungry" club. But, I'm working on it!

It's another new day today, so just say no to the less than delicious snacks. I think it's impossible and unreasonable to say no to everything this time of year, but judicious sampling is key! Have a wonderful day everyone!

~Ellen


----------



## UtahMama

*Aries-* You really are a pastry chef, WOW! What an accomplishment!

I think doing a rotated recipe scrapbook would be fun. I'm IN if everyone wants to do that. I KNOW Misty-Spongemama will jump at that. Let us know the detail on your idea. 

Your pics are very pretty! You look like a movie star, gorgeous!


----------



## UtahMama

winkers said:
			
		

> I guess I'll introduce myself now, this reminds me of moving and going to a new church for the first time and being asked to "introduce" myself at the pulpit!  But this is so much easier since I'm in my comfy, stained , maternity night gown and there's no microphone or people staring at me!  I have a huge fear of public speaking...............anyway, Hi my name is Cherie and I'm fat!!!!      I'm 32 and have a great dh and 4 kids.  Ranging from 13 to 7.  I'm a stay at home mom.  Don't you just love that term.  As I tell my kids all the time, yes I just sit around watching soaps and eating bon bons all day!  My dh, who is 38 just started back to school last quarter plus working a full time job at night, so I feel like a single mom.  In my spare time   , I work with the young women at church (LDS), which I love!!  I love to scrapbook, buy things for scrapbooking, read, bake, do crafty things.  I'm a bit of a britophile, so I totally agree with the Pride and Prejudice junkies!  I love the older bbc version, didn't care for the one that came out last year.  My favorite chanel is bbcamerica.  I one day dream of going to the UK.   I've been trying to loose 50 lbs for over 3 years.  After losing 15 from walking I hit a plateau and can't seem to loose anymore, so I started jazzercise.  Which reminds me a little of being back in highschool.  My favorite days are when it's the "lite" class and I'm about the only one there who doens't have silver hair.  There's a few ladies in their 80's who go and have more stamina than me.  Such a self esteem boost!  I'd post a picture but I don't quite get how, sadly that's not all I don't get!  I'm excited to get to know all of you, and hoping you can help keep me motivated!



Winkers! Another LDS peep! I was Young Women's Secretary, as of this week, though, I am Laurel Advisor. Our ward is massive and about to be split so I was hinted that I am headed for "bigger and better" things...yikes! I get to hand-pick my babysitters, which is nice.

I'm a stay at home mom too. I really enjoy sitting on my bum-bum all day eating bon-bons and watching soap operas too! Which is code for doing 20 loads of laundry and 3 cycles of dishes, take care of 4 kids under age 2 1/2 (daycare), cook, clean, scrub, organize, etc.   

Very nice to meet you!


----------



## UtahMama

Goofy4UM said:
			
		

> I didn't know that Dyson Made a 50" Plasma  in Purple???
> 
> I already have a gift for her.


Er, Hi HONEY! (( *caught!!!!*))  Actually, if you buy me the Dyson at Costco AND a new fridge, I'll buy you the 50" plasma! (You go first   )


----------



## winkers

UtahMama said:
			
		

> Winkers! Another LDS peep! I was Young Women's Secretary, as of this week, though, I am Laurel Advisor. Our ward is massive and about to be split so I was hinted that I am headed for "bigger and better" things...yikes! I get to hand-pick my babysitters, which is nice.
> 
> I'm a stay at home mom too. I really enjoy sitting on my bum-bum all day eating bon-bons and watching soap operas too! Which is code for doing 20 loads of laundry and 3 cycles of dishes, take care of 4 kids under age 2 1/2 (daycare), cook, clean, scrub, organize, etc.
> 
> Very nice to meet you!



UtahMama, I've been the yw president for about 4 months now and still lost!  When they called me I expected there to be hysterical laughing from the congregation!    I've been in there before and it's my favorite place to serve, I've just never benn "in charge" before!    
Have you been to temple square to see the lights this year?  I miss that sooo much.  I haven't been there for christmas in 12 years.  My family goes everyear together, and I sit here in washington wishing I was with them. 
Anywho, thanks for welcoming me!


----------



## UtahMama

100 Pages, Peeps!!!


Woooo Hooooooty!!!!


----------



## aldisneygrl

UtahMama said:
			
		

> 100 Pages, Peeps!!!
> 
> 
> Woooo Hooooooty!!!!




WOW and this thread has only existed for a little more than a month!  

Ok I am off to the pizza/ice cream sundae party at DD's school.  I just had to go buy all the supplies.  I have ice cream, sprinkles, chocolate syrup, and whipped cream screaming my name!  I will prevail with all my DIS help.    

I just now ate breakfast, two pieces of toast with spray butter and a glass of milk, that way my tummy is full, and I won't be tempted.  I'll check in later and let you know how I did.  That will help me since I know I will have to report in later today.  

BTW, got on the scale this AM and it said the same as yesterday.  So, the toffee binge I had yesterday didn't do me in.   

Hope everyone has a great day!  (Sending sunshine because there isn't any around here today.  )


----------



## Bee

Welcome Winkers!!!


----------



## DisneyObsession

dwheatl said:
			
		

> I know it's tacky, but I've taken to spitting out less than delicious cookies, or at least stopping after 1 bite. I don't know why I ever felt compelled to finish them before.



*dwheatl*...Your not the only one to do this. I figure if I'm not enjoying the cookie, it's not worth the calories!!! I've been known to throw out an entire plate of cookies for that reason! (Of course the "giver" had no idea I did that!   )

A purple Dyson *UM*?!? That's my favorite color! Maybe I'll look into that when my current vacuum of choice "bites the dust"! (Pun TOTALLY intended!!!)


----------



## DisneyObsession

UtahMama said:
			
		

> 100 Pages, Peeps!!!
> 
> 
> Woooo Hooooooty!!!!



How awesome are we to hit 100 pages is such a short amount of time?!?


----------



## aries1980

Thank you UM!!! Ok heres how the recipe circle journal would work, my idea...


Everyone who wants to participate I will start a thread for it to not interrupt this one... and Ill have it open to just us peeps.

OK first everyone who signs up will create there own recipe album no bigger than 10 x 10 most people in circle journals do 8 x 8.  You will desing or do whatever you like on your cover.

Then on the inside create a welcome/introduction page about yourself and your goals for weightloss since this is going to be for healthy recipes.  you can add a pic of you now and maybe one of what you would like to look like ofr example I wanna fit in my highschool jeans so i have a pic of me in hs that i would put on there with the pic of me now.

then you can create tags or some for of a sign in so that each person who gets the journal not only will create a one or two page recipe layout.

Example i would make a carrot shape tag and I would like you to right where your from, age, and other info you care to share.  include a pic on the backside of the carrot and decorate it as well however you see fit.  

Then they would proceed to go ahead and make a one or two page layout in the album.

And we keep doing this till the rotation is over, so basically its a chain were everyone will be mailing to the same person ex:

UM mails to Aries 
Aries mails to Twinkie
Twinkie mails to UM

see how that chain worked simple

This way when it goes around to everyone you can all the beautiful work and ideas and when its complete then you have a little piece of everyones ideas and a great bonding experience...


so if your up for it ill start the thread for it....


oh and UM did you get my private message about the surprise!!??


----------



## aries1980

http://disboards.com/showthread.php?p=16052609#post16052609


the link for the circle journal sign ups


----------



## jaycns

Hello Skinny Minnies!!  I thought I would do the whole intro thing myself...

Feel free to call me Jay.   Lots of people do.    However, that is not my given name.  It's Jennifer...but NOBODY uses that.   Jenna is the only form of Jennifer I answer too. 

I am in my early 30s and up until about 10 years ago...I really was a skinny minnie... 4 stressful, bed ridden births later I am NOT a skinny minnie...in fact...POOH sized is my new size.  I am the mom of three little boys who are my sun, my moon and my stars!  They are 10, 7 and 5.  We lost a daugther at birth between our first and second sons and had three other miscarriages.  I am an emotional eater...thus...each one of those losses set me back at least 15 lbs.  ISH.  

But back to the happy stuff...I have my boys and I love them dearly.  I also have a most wonderful dh (although he has his quirks as they all do....for my first ever Mother's Day gift I got the Die Hard Trilogy on DVD???!!!    YES, I like the movies...but I was hopin' for something a bit more touching to commerate my very first Mother's Day as a mom...He has since redeemed himself and given better gifts   ).  Dh and I celebrated our 11th anniversary this past September.  I love dh but he kills me with his NEVER gain an ounce thing.  I swear that man eats double what I do and I am the one with the weight problem.

I am a SAHM and I home school the boys.  I love doing it.  It's awesome to see those little lights click on in their eyes when they learn something new.  It's also hard as heck and sometimes I wonder about my own sanity for doing it.  But...the good is far better then the bad for our family so we keep doing it.   My boys are really into soccer so on any given night/weekend you would find me at a practice or game.  It's exhausting but fun. 

And while my family is "me"...I am other things too.  I am obsessed with Disney.  OBSESSED!  I love all things DIS.  I scrapbook (never as often as I want but I always promise myself to make more time) and love doing that as well.    I also love writing trip reports.  I have only written two and my first one was sort of plain and had no pictures...I have since improved (hey, I am the one judging here) and my current report is full of pictures.  In fact I am sort of sad because my second one is almost at an end...however, I think I will have to start a pre trip report for our upcoming year's vacation as soon as I am done with this one. 

I also love being outdoors.  I like to walk outside, hike, canoe, snorkel (one of my all time favorite things to do...too bad I live in a land locked state) and swim.   You would think with all of those physically active things I enjoy doing...it wouldn't be too hard to get exercise...but I still find myself doing way too little by way of exercising.  

Other things I love include autumn (I love the smell of fallen leaves, the leaves themselves, the colors, pumpkins, spices, dressing up, cuddling up in a blanket...ahh...the fall), reading, ceramics (both painting pottery that is already made and working with clay through firing through painting it on my own)traveling (not even just to Disney), candles, I love taking pictures and have recently given thought to joining a photography club.

The thought I gave to joining that photography club was short lived because I am one of those suckers...you know the ones...YES, sure I can do that.    I am the manager of my eldest son's select traveling soccer team, I am the head of our home school co-op, on the board of a home school support group, help run the servant evangelism outreach at our church, teach a "Books Alive" class at a home school co-op and in general get suckered in to a ton of things I didn't even know I wanted to do     BUT, I do enjoy doing almost all of them...I just need that 25th hour in every day to fit it all in. 

Here is a picture of my middle son (he just turned 7 the week before this picture was taken) at WDW (at AKL) and me.






That's me in a nutshell.


----------



## jeriber

jaycns said:
			
		

> Hello Skinny Minnies!!  I thought I would do the whole intro thing myself...
> 
> Feel free to call me Jay.   Lots of people do.    However, that is not my given name.  It's Jennifer...but NOBODY uses that.   Jenna is the only form of Jennifer I answer too.
> 
> I am in my early 30s and up until about 10 years ago...I really was a skinny minnie... 4 stressful, bed ridden births later I am NOT a skinny minnie...in fact...POOH sized is my new size.  I am the mom of three little boys who are my sun, my moon and my stars!  They are 10, 7 and 5.  We lost a daugther at birth between our first and second sons and had three other miscarriages.  I am an emotional eater...thus...each one of those losses set me back at least 15 lbs.  ISH.
> 
> But back to the happy stuff...I have my boys and I love them dearly.  I also have a most wonderful dh (although he has his quirks as they all do....for my first ever Mother's Day gift I got the Die Hard Trilogy on DVD???!!!    YES, I like the movies...but I was hopin' for something a bit more touching to commerate my very first Mother's Day as a mom...He has since redeemed himself and given better gifts   ).  Dh and I celebrated our 11th anniversary this past September.  I love dh but he kills me with his NEVER gain an ounce thing.  I swear that man eats double what I do and I am the one with the weight problem.
> 
> I am a SAHM and I home school the boys.  I love doing it.  It's awesome to see those little lights click on in their eyes when they learn something new.  It's also hard as heck and sometimes I wonder about my own sanity for doing it.  But...the good is far better then the bad for our family so we keep doing it.   My boys are really into soccer so on any given night/weekend you would find me at a practice or game.  It's exhausting but fun.
> 
> And while my family is "me"...I am other things too.  I am obsessed with Disney.  OBSESSED!  I love all things DIS.  I scrapbook (never as often as I want but I always promise myself to make more time) and love doing that as well.    I also love writing trip reports.  I have only written two and my first one was sort of plain and had no pictures...I have since improved (hey, I am the one judging here) and my current report is full of pictures.  In fact I am sort of sad because my second one is almost at an end...however, I think I will have to start a pre trip report for our upcoming year's vacation as soon as I am done with this one.
> 
> I also love being outdoors.  I like to walk outside, hike, canoe, snorkel (one of my all time favorite things to do...too bad I live in a land locked state) and swim.   You would think with all of those physically active things I enjoy doing...it wouldn't be too hard to get exercise...but I still find myself doing way too little by way of exercising.
> 
> Other things I love include autumn (I love the smell of fallen leaves, the leaves themselves, the colors, pumpkins, spices, dressing up, cuddling up in a blanket...ahh...the fall), reading, ceramics (both painting pottery that is already made and working with clay through firing through painting it on my own)traveling (not even just to Disney), candles, I love taking pictures and have recently given thought to joining a photography club.
> 
> The thought I gave to joining that photography club was short lived because I am one of those suckers...you know the ones...YES, sure I can do that.    I am the manager of my eldest son's select traveling soccer team, I am the head of our home school co-op, on the board of a home school support group, help run the servant evangelism outreach at our church, teach a "Books Alive" class at a home school co-op and in general get suckered in to a ton of things I didn't even know I wanted to do     BUT, I do enjoy doing almost all of them...I just need that 25th hour in every day to fit it all in.
> 
> Here is a picture of my middle son (he just turned 7 the week before this picture was taken) at WDW (at AKL) and me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's me in a nutshell.



I laughed so hard at the Die Hard gift-that sounds like something my DH would get me!   .  You say you are land locked-are you also snowed in today?


----------



## UtahMama

jaycns said:
			
		

> Hello Skinny Minnies!!  I thought I would do the whole intro thing myself...
> 
> Feel free to call me Jay.   Lots of people do.    However, that is not my given name.  It's Jennifer...but NOBODY uses that.   Jenna is the only form of Jennifer I answer too.
> 
> I am in my early 30s and up until about 10 years ago...I really was a skinny minnie... 4 stressful, bed ridden births later I am NOT a skinny minnie...in fact...POOH sized is my new size.  I am the mom of three little boys who are my sun, my moon and my stars!  They are 10, 7 and 5.  We lost a daugther at birth between our first and second sons and had three other miscarriages.  I am an emotional eater...thus...each one of those losses set me back at least 15 lbs.  ISH.
> 
> But back to the happy stuff...I have my boys and I love them dearly.  I also have a most wonderful dh (although he has his quirks as they all do....for my first ever Mother's Day gift I got the Die Hard Trilogy on DVD???!!!    YES, I like the movies...but I was hopin' for something a bit more touching to commerate my very first Mother's Day as a mom...He has since redeemed himself and given better gifts   ).  Dh and I celebrated our 11th anniversary this past September.  I love dh but he kills me with his NEVER gain an ounce thing.  I swear that man eats double what I do and I am the one with the weight problem.
> 
> I am a SAHM and I home school the boys.  I love doing it.  It's awesome to see those little lights click on in their eyes when they learn something new.  It's also hard as heck and sometimes I wonder about my own sanity for doing it.  But...the good is far better then the bad for our family so we keep doing it.   My boys are really into soccer so on any given night/weekend you would find me at a practice or game.  It's exhausting but fun.
> 
> And while my family is "me"...I am other things too.  I am obsessed with Disney.  OBSESSED!  I love all things DIS.  I scrapbook (never as often as I want but I always promise myself to make more time) and love doing that as well.    I also love writing trip reports.  I have only written two and my first one was sort of plain and had no pictures...I have since improved (hey, I am the one judging here) and my current report is full of pictures.  In fact I am sort of sad because my second one is almost at an end...however, I think I will have to start a pre trip report for our upcoming year's vacation as soon as I am done with this one.
> 
> I also love being outdoors.  I like to walk outside, hike, canoe, snorkel (one of my all time favorite things to do...too bad I live in a land locked state) and swim.   You would think with all of those physically active things I enjoy doing...it wouldn't be too hard to get exercise...but I still find myself doing way too little by way of exercising.
> 
> Other things I love include autumn (I love the smell of fallen leaves, the leaves themselves, the colors, pumpkins, spices, dressing up, cuddling up in a blanket...ahh...the fall), reading, ceramics (both painting pottery that is already made and working with clay through firing through painting it on my own)traveling (not even just to Disney), candles, I love taking pictures and have recently given thought to joining a photography club.
> 
> The thought I gave to joining that photography club was short lived because I am one of those suckers...you know the ones...YES, sure I can do that.    I am the manager of my eldest son's select traveling soccer team, I am the head of our home school co-op, on the board of a home school support group, help run the servant evangelism outreach at our church, teach a "Books Alive" class at a home school co-op and in general get suckered in to a ton of things I didn't even know I wanted to do     BUT, I do enjoy doing almost all of them...I just need that 25th hour in every day to fit it all in.
> 
> Here is a picture of my middle son (he just turned 7 the week before this picture was taken) at WDW (at AKL) and me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's me in a nutshell.



Ever since I saw the fart tag and the penguins in your siggie, I've liked you.
Die Hard in DVD box-set is a touching and symbolic 1st Mother's Day Gift! What a romantic and beautiful gesture.   

Love your picture too. Love AKL and Boma. Love ya, CROC wearing funny lady! You gotta do the recipe circle Journal thingy of Aries. (Since you cant say "NO"....  ) since you like to Scrapbook, and have loads of spare time    to do so!  

You always make me laugh (I know I've said that before) and I'm so glad to know you!


----------



## IWantMyDVC

Hello all!!  I am going to WW but I really need some extra support - I just am not doing as well as I should.  I was down 35 lbs. and the doctor changed a medication around and now I gained 15 lbs back.  He said that wasn't bad, a lot of folks gain 30-40 lbs., but it sure was frustrating for me.

Anyway I need to get on track and would sure like to share my journey with all of you and hear about your journeys so we can support each other.


----------



## jeriber

IWantMyDVC said:
			
		

> Hello all!!  I am going to WW but I really need some extra support - I just am not doing as well as I should.  I was down 35 lbs. and the doctor changed a medication around and now I gained 15 lbs back.  He said that wasn't bad, a lot of folks gain 30-40 lbs., but it sure was frustrating for me.
> 
> Anyway I need to get on track and would sure like to share my journey with all of you and hear about your journeys so we can support each other.


Welcome April-you have come to the right place for help and support and lots of laughter too


----------



## Bee

Pumba- a moderator has a message out stating boards will be down tomorrow from 5pm for 24 to 48 hrs while they upgrade...


----------



## UtahMama

Bee said:
			
		

> Pumba- a moderator has a message out stating boards will be down tomorrow from 5pm for 24 to 48 hrs while they upgrade...


WHAT?????!!!!!!         

What on earth will I do??? 2 days! What if I eat something BAD? What if I do irreperable damage?


----------



## Bee

Over the holiday weekend we will be upgrading the boards to the latest version of the VBulletin software. This upgrade will involve major downtime for the boards. I will be bringing them down around 5pm on Friday and it will take 24 to 48 hours to upgrade them.
The new VBulletin has a host of exciting new features, this should really make the boards a better place for all of us.
Alex
__________________


This is the message I found...


----------



## UtahMama

Bee said:
			
		

> Over the holiday weekend we will be upgrading the boards to the latest version of the VBulletin software. This upgrade will involve major downtime for the boards. I will be bringing them down around 5pm on Friday and it will take 24 to 48 hours to upgrade them.
> The new VBulletin has a host of exciting new features, this should really make the boards a better place for all of us.
> Alex
> __________________
> 
> 
> This is the message I found...


Cold Turkey.  Guess I'll have a clean, organized house and craft like a crazed weasle. And concentrate really hard on NOT cheating.


----------



## Bee

UtahMama said:
			
		

> Cold Turkey.  Guess I'll have a clean, organized house and craft like a crazed weasle. And concentrate really hard on NOT cheating.




You can come clean mine next!!


----------



## aries1980

Ill be back on later ladies....

Hey UM any thought on the surprise yet sorry to be a pain


----------



## UtahMama

You guys! Ya gotta sign up to do the scrapbook recipe club thingy! 

It's going to be really exciting, for sure! You dont have to be that crafty and the more peeps sign up, the more full our books will be! It's all explained clearly on the Aries1980 thread. Pleeeeeease!


----------



## spongemommie05

So does that mean no weigh in tommorow?


----------



## harleygirl

spongemommie05 said:
			
		

> So does that mean no weigh in tommorow?


 well I guess we can all weigh in and post early in the a.m.  might mean that we don't get that "big Potty" benefit tho!


----------



## harleygirl

hi peeps, just saying a quick hello as i prepare pignblankets for breakfast at work tomorrow...trying to stay out of them as they are still warm and very yummy...but 1 or 2 won't hurt seeing as how I have had no supper...1 1/2 liters of water today thus far...will prob make my 2 liters by bedtime and tinkle all night worked out today and it felt SSOOO GOOD...and although I have only lost like what 3 lbs IT happened yesterday...someone noticed a difference in me... was pretty good today, did succumb to choc attack this afternoon, and caved right in, but I figure I have done semi ok this holiday season, last yr I gained like 5-8 lbs so IF I make it thru without giving up hopelessly and gaining more than a lb or two I feel accomplished and can start fresh with a great new attitude and wonderful Peeps along with me!  

Having some real issues with a "lady" in my office  whom we shall call ManHunter and we are all stressed and tense and I think I caved on the choc attack because of a combo of stress and then boredom...but tomorrow is a new day and I will give me a birthday present by getting up and walking early in the a.m. to make me feel good...have shamelessly hinted that I want a yoga mat and blocks for bday (even took DH to the store and showed it to him)

Utah - do you have a Kohls store near you?  They have your Purple Dyson on sale for about $60 off and are giving $10 Kohls cash for every $50 you spend with them 

off to scrapbook and hopefully make progress on FIL scrapbook christmas present ( i was volunteered to do this and have run out of time YIKES)


----------



## Poohbear77

Double post-Sorry


----------



## Poohbear77

In honor of Melinda's great idea, I would like to formally introduce myself.

 My name is Dawn, I am 30 years old, live in MD, and I have 3 children. 

This is me(note- daughter refused to let me take a picture by myself so here she is)





This is the kiddos:





I have been homeschooling my children for 3 years now, and wouldn't want it any other way(love ya kids- smootch, smootch)I have been married for 10 years to my highschool sweetheart( Love ya too hunny  ) I work part time in the evenings at the local grocery store baking bread for the next day(this is partly why I am pooh sized  ) I also work part-time as needed at a residential school for  disabled children.  I love,love,love to eat. I Come from a loong line of eaters, but somehow I am the only one who seems to gain any weight. Actually, I think I gain all my family's weight too!!!   Diets do not work for me. I know that if I limit the things that I can eat I will fail. I know that I have to cut back and *EXERCISE* which I *HATE*. I just never stick with it. But, this time is different. I will win! 

 Thanks to everyone!!! Blessings all around!

 Dawn


----------



## jaycns

jeriber said:
			
		

> I laughed so hard at the Die Hard gift-that sounds like something my DH would get me!   .  You say you are land locked-are you also snowed in today?


  Nope, no snow.  Not even a jacket.  I am in KY.  I guess we do have rivers and lakes...but I like to snorkel in warm waters!   Snow...parish the thought!


----------



## mousehouselover

Quick 'hi!' and Merry Christmas everyone!

I haven't been very good about my water this week, I think I had 4 liters on Mon but went down hill from there. I did spend 70 mins on the TM last night which was really good. I've been mostly good about staying away from the cookies and candy (Go me!) I stepped on the scale the other day and I was down 3 lb but I think it was a fluke. I'm a bit frustrated with not losing but I've had so many temptations and I'm not eating well yet so I'll just stick with being happy that I'm exercising more. When I do buckle down I know the weight will come off. I had to report for jury duty this am, really boring and the thee defendant took a plea so I wasted 3 hours for nothing. On the up side, I wasn't at work when 3 more trays of goodies were delivered so I couldn't give in to temptation. 

WWPD? They'd just say no to all the oh so yummy but bad for the tummy, hips and hiney treats that will be out for the next 4 days! Come on ladies, only 4 more days! We'll get past the holiday and then the temptations won't be all over the place. 

I need to get going, I have a survey I have to finish for work and I have to get in some TM time. DH has been feeling neglected lately so I have to find some time for him too.


----------



## jaycns

UtahMama said:
			
		

> Ever since I saw the fart tag and the penguins in your siggie, I've liked you.
> Die Hard in DVD box-set is a touching and symbolic 1st Mother's Day Gift! What a romantic and beautiful gesture.
> 
> Yes,  the DIE HARD boxset was to be a tutorial in good mothering...the lesson being...go home and be with your kids on Christmas Eve instead of working with a bunch of drunken fools or you will be taken hostage by terrorists, your building will be blown to bits and your ex husband (even though I don't have one) will get his feet all bloody while trying to save the your sorry self.
> 
> Love your picture too. Love AKL and Boma. Love ya, CROC wearing funny lady! You gotta do the recipe circle Journal thingy of Aries. (Since you cant say "NO"....  ) since you like to Scrapbook, and have loads of spare time    to do so!
> 
> YEP, Crocs rule!  AKL rules!  And I would love to do that circle thing...but even after reading it...I am a little fuzzy..what are the carrots?  HMMM????  Help for the challanged?
> 
> You always make me laugh (I know I've said that before) and I'm so glad to know you!
> 
> Well I have to admit that your trip report is balm to my soul...when I am really down I have a few reports I read....yours is one of them.  Thanks for the laughs and tender moments and all of the interesting tidbits too.  Also, I love the whole pecked to death by chickens quote!  I saw that on a mug at Hallmark last night and almost bought it!


----------



## harleygirl

harleygirl said:
			
		

> off to scrapbook and hopefully make progress on FIL scrapbook christmas present ( i was volunteered to do this and have run out of time YIKES)



I am creatively challenged/drained this p.m.   have just completed 12 pages in this scrapbook...no journaling yet, and not very embellished, but the pics are on the pages in order !!!!  YAY  only have about 15 more pages to do and I will be finished!!!and 2 1/2 days to do it in


----------



## monymony3471

Hi, remember me?  I'm so tired.  

Who had the brilliant idea about making all these no sew fleece blankets for a gazillion kids anyways? with 4 days to do it?  Huh?  I wanna know and shoot that person.  


I've traveled all over looking for material for the last 3 night.  then in my spare time I'm making blankets.  I'm not eating right, I'm NOT exercising, and I'm barely sleeping.  I have 9 done and 5 more to go.  

Yesterday was so fun.  For the last hour of Daycare I got to help a child puke until his mom came.  Poor thing.  I felt so bad for him.  He's only 3 and just didn't understand why he was sick.  After 3 outfits, I just wrapped him in a fluffy towel and put him in my lap with a bucket.  He was shivering.  

I think I got all my shopping finally done.  Now I have to wrap tomorrow after I have to go to a funeral home.  Friends Grandpa passed yesterday.

Then I have to cook something for christmas eve to take to my aunts. She asked for me to make dessert!!!!  I couldn't say no.

I have 12 kids to watch tomorrow.


I am confused on how to actually sign up.  I read everything, but all that I could do was post or pm.  I'm not posting my info, so that leaves pm?

Boards down for 2 DAYS??????  *UM * Your response to that was exactly what I was thinking.  You totally get me.  

If anyone needs a life line while the boards are down, pm me and I'll give you my cell phone number.  

Today I ate way too much carbs at lunch.  Then I didn't eat dinner and it was past 7pm.  So I went without.  Breakfast I skipped because my tummy was thinking about puking but it didn't.  Then I had a some pasta. Totally comfort food.

Water about 7 glasses.  Not enough.
Vitamins forgot
exercise:  too busy making blankets

Good night.  I'll check in quickly in the AM

BTW:  I love reading about everyone.  I also love having a face to go with names.

I dread weigh in tomorrow.


----------



## UtahMama

I havent weighed myself all week. It's a big mystery, then! I've "Barbie Tasted" a bunch of treats. Most are not worth cheating over, but VERY nice gestures to those who gave them to our Family. My DH and kids heartily love all the treats!

Here's hoping sometime between now and the morning we all "flush away" a little more than we'd hoped and have pretty numbers! I'm amazed we're doing so well for the Holidays! We Rock!

Ok, I just read this magazine article ("First" Jan. 07) on the amino acid Leucine to help with weight loss. Anyone know anything more about this? Leucine is found mostly in red meat, nuts, beans, non-fat milk , and brown rice. The symptoms of Leucine deficiency are fatigue, muscle weakness and cramps, headaches, dizziness, blue moods, irritablity, brain fog, frequent infections, and slow to heal wounds. I guess a leucine rich diet will help you shed the pounds twice as fast based on the studies (UCLA). This article seemed to be pushing leucine rich meal replacement shakes (CinchPlan.com) Or Slim Fast High Protein shakes. It was 2" lost every week! I think I may try it as long as I'm not cutting my calories any more than I already am. I need energy to keep up with my kids! Oh, the article was based on the book "The L.A. Shape Diet"...Eh, It's still low carb/good carb. Not like I'm switching gears too much. I need to keep things fresh. 


Good Luck Tomarrow! Please weigh first thing in the morning and post, if possible!
You are loved! No matter what, you are loved!!!!


----------



## UtahMama

Attention! (whew! That was easy!)

DONT ask why, but I need your addresses! EEEK, I know, but it's for a cool SURPRISE! I'm trustworthy, really! I'm not a psycho or anything. You dont have to, but it's for a cool, totally neato mystery thingy.

So, if you want a reeeeally cool surprise, please PM me and know I wont abuse the trust  . 



 It's a SURPRISE!!!!!!


----------



## dwheatl

Just saying hey to all. There really are a lot of beautiful, amazing women on this thread. The more I learn about you all, the more I like you. 
I went over my calorie quota today, trying to stay "up" when I was worn out. The kinders have given me a cold now (I had the flu just 2 weeks ago). My principal gave me a caramel apple covered in M & Ms, and I ended up eating the whole thing (it was a small apple, but still). I also had some caramel corn from the staff breakfast this morning. I was really craving sweets today. I said to hubby this evening that I am just going to try the best I can this week, including Christmas AND Disneyland, and then I'll knuckle down in the new year. I'm not gonna beat myself up, because that ends up being counter-productive.
I'll try to post in the morning before the shutdown tomorrow. Now I'll at least have time to wrap some gifts.


----------



## jaycns

Hey Pooh...GREAT pictures!  I love your DD's glasses!  Way cool!!  It's great to see another homeschooler who loves to DIS.  See ya soon!  And I am SOOOO with you!!  The diets not working thing and knowing you just have to cut back rather then cut out!  Totally makes sense to me.  I STINK at diets.  BUT...I am gonna lose this weight.  Eat less, exercise more...that should do it nicely (if only it were that easy!!!  ).   PS...I think I have that same sweater as you are wearing! 


			
				Poohbear77 said:
			
		

> In honor of Melinda's great idea, I would like to formally introduce myself.
> 
> My name is Dawn, I am 30 years old, live in MD, and I have 3 children.
> 
> This is me(note- daughter refused to let me take a picture by myself so here she is)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the kiddos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been homeschooling my children for 3 years now, and wouldn't want it any other way(love ya kids- smootch, smootch)I have been married for 10 years to my highschool sweetheart( Love ya too hunny  ) I work part time in the evenings at the local grocery store baking bread for the next day(this is partly why I am pooh sized  ) I also work part-time as needed at a residential school for  disabled children.  I love,love,love to eat. I Come from a loong line of eaters, but somehow I am the only one who seems to gain any weight. Actually, I think I gain all my family's weight too!!!   Diets do not work for me. I know that if I limit the things that I can eat I will fail. I know that I have to cut back and *EXERCISE* which I *HATE*. I just never stick with it. But, this time is different. I will win!
> 
> Thanks to everyone!!! Blessings all around!
> 
> Dawn


----------



## jaycns

UtahMama said:
			
		

> I havent weighed myself all week. It's a big mystery, then! I've "Barbie Tasted" a bunch of treats. Most are not worth cheating over, but VERY nice gestures to those who gave them to our Family. My DH and kids heartily love all the treats!
> 
> Here's hoping sometime between now and the morning we all "flush away" a little more than we'd hoped and have pretty numbers! I'm amazed we're doing so well for the Holidays! We Rock!
> 
> Ok, I just read this magazine article ("First" Jan. 07) on the amino acid Leucine to help with weight loss. Anyone know anything more about this? Leucine is found mostly in red meat, nuts, beans, non-fat milk , and brown rice. The symptoms of Leucine deficiency are fatigue, muscle weakness and cramps, headaches, dizziness, blue moods, irritablity, brain fog, frequent infections, and slow to heal wounds. I guess a leucine rich diet will help you shed the pounds twice as fast based on the studies (UCLA). This article seemed to be pushing leucine rich meal replacement shakes (CinchPlan.com) Or Slim Fast High Protein shakes. It was 2" lost every week! I think I may try it as long as I'm not cutting my calories any more than I already am. I need energy to keep up with my kids! Oh, the article was based on the book "The L.A. Shape Diet"...Eh, It's still low carb/good carb. Not like I'm switching gears too much. I need to keep things fresh.
> 
> 
> Good Luck Tomarrow! Please weigh first thing in the morning and post, if possible!
> You are loved! No matter what, you are loved!!!!


  That sounds like a really liveable list of foods to be able to eat!!  I might have to check that out.  I am so NOT good at cutting out things I like.  I cheat every single day doing that.  I am so scared of stepping on that scale tomorrow.  I BAKED this week...and yes, it did involve samples for myself.    

GOOD LUCK TOMORROW ON YOUR WEIGHS INS EVERYONE... I know we can lose it!!


----------



## UtahMama

I went to that CinchPlan.com and did the free analysis. Kinda cool. The web site is ultra cool with words like "delish" and "blah blah blah"  but do I want to replace my precious meals (two of them) with a shake? I've never had big success doing that. Yet I need a jumpstart. I want "magic".


----------



## pixie dust 112

UtahMama said:
			
		

> I went to that CinchPlan.com and did the free analysis. Kinda cool. The web site is ultra cool with words like "delish" and "blah blah blah"  but do I want to replace my precious meals (two of them) with a shake? I've never had big success doing that. Yet I need a jumpstart. I want "magic".




UM  0- Do you ever sleep?

I guess I'm the first to weigh in.  I'm down 2 more this week for a total of 12!    

Good luck everybody!


----------



## lexmelinda

*WHAT????? Someone beat me to the first post???*

   *WAY TO GO, PIXIE!!!*    

*
HAPPY BIRTHDAY, HARLEY!!!!*      
Here's a calorie free cake & good vibes/pixie dust samich for ya. Dig in!

*Pooh & Jay*....kids are adorable! Three seems to be the number for a lot of us here! 

*UM*.....here's some info on leucine ...sounds like it not only helps with weight loss but controls blood sugar.  
*
Danielle*.....Your post about having caramel apples and caramel corn reminded me of Buddy the Elf's four food groups....candy, candy canes, candy corn, and syrup.  Those kindergarteners are like little living breathing petrie dishes aren't they? Hope you are feeling better soon. 

Slept in today due to supper club Christmas party last night. Eating and exercising not going well this week so I'll check the weight next Friday and maybe I'll have to re-lose a pound or two. 

*CONGRATULATIONS IN ADVANCE TO THE LOSERS!*


----------



## Kay1

Sorry you're having trouble this week, Melinda, but you're trying and that's what counts. I had an awful and embarrassing episode this week. I was trying to cut fudge into squares for plates for my neighbors and was not up to the task. I was thinking about another irritating situation and feeling overwhelmed by everything I needed to do. Well, the fudge would not budge (sorry to rhyme but it's true). 

I was angry with the fudge, some relatives, angry nobody would help me, angry the butter I'd used to grease the pan "wasn't working" and went all nutso with my knife. I had so many little hacked-up bits of fudge it's a miracle I didn't gain this week. I did manage a 1/2 pound loss, though, and learned to avoid cutting fudge when I'm ticked off and use waxed paper like you're supposed to.

Congrats on the two pounds, Pixie, and Happy Birthday, Harley.

Best of luck to all.


----------



## Bee

Pixie--  
UM- sleep   

Harley-Happy Birthday!

Everyone keep up the good work!!!!


----------



## DisneyObsession

OK...no time to catch-up..need to get ready for work.

WI today was aweful! I am UP by 2 lbs!!! All those cookies have caught up with me. Now to try to get in exercise!   
I'll come back later from work.


----------



## dismom9761

I am down two lbs!!  That puts me at 11 1/2 lbs.  

HAppy Birthday Harley!!

Check in later-late for work.....WWPD!


----------



## Ellester

I'm down 1/2 a pound. Not much, but I'll take it right before Christmas! DH made white chocolate fudge last night. Yikes, is it good! At least it's so rich you can really only eat a tiny bit at a time. I'll just have to limit the times! We're headed to Atlanta and the inlaws tomorrow, so I'll probably be DISless until Tues. (The board being down makes it a little easier, there won't be 50 pages to catch up on!) 

*Jaycns* and *Poohbear77* - So glad to see some other DIS crazed homeschoolers on this board! We are on our much needed Christmas break which is why I'm able to post in the AM. I agree that it is so much work, but SO worth it. I love my little pupils! Now if I can only teach dd5 to read, I'll feel much better!

*Harley* - HAPPY BIRTHDAY!      

Praying for a blessed Christmas for all my peeps! Enjoy in moderation! I'm off to do the "Hot Dog" dance with my dk's. Love that Mickey Mouse Clubhouse, Goofy's dance is my favorite!

Have a wonderful day everyone!

~E


----------



## winkers

I was angry with the fudge, some relatives, angry nobody would help me, angry the butter I'd used to grease the pan "wasn't working" and went all nutso with my knife. I had so many little hacked-up bits of fudge it's a miracle I didn't gain this week. I did manage a 1/2 pound loss, though, and learned to avoid cutting fudge when I'm ticked off and use waxed paper like you're supposed to.

LOL!  I can just imagine you attacking the fudge!   Haven't we all had those moments?  Mine involved pie crust that wouldn't co-operate!


----------



## UtahMama

Happy Birthday Harley!!!!!


----------



## eeyore45

down 1 pound.

(does any one else have problems posting?   maybe with the move to new server tomorrow it will be fixed - when I hit post I get a white page - blank, then my posts... *poof* gone)


----------



## UtahMama

winkers said:
			
		

> I was angry with the fudge, some relatives, angry nobody would help me, angry the butter I'd used to grease the pan "wasn't working" and went all nutso with my knife. I had so many little hacked-up bits of fudge it's a miracle I didn't gain this week. I did manage a 1/2 pound loss, though, and learned to avoid cutting fudge when I'm ticked off and use waxed paper like you're supposed to.
> 
> LOL!  I can just imagine you attacking the fudge!   Haven't we all had those moments?  Mine involved pie crust that wouldn't co-operate!


YES, I have attacked uncooperative food (when by myself and have no witnesses or children to scare!) 
I've also cut my bangs when they wont yield to whatever style I am forcing upon my hair.

Good Times.


----------



## PrincessV

CONGRATS LOSERS!!!!   I just know we can all get through this weekend, right?  I can't hear you.... RIGHT?!  

I didn't lose anything this week, but i didn't gain either, so I'm satisfied.  Particularly considering my lack of exercise and intake of chocolate goodies.  Ugh.

I'll be without my DS this weekend and Christmas Eve - first time since he was born that he won't be with me Christmas Eve.  It'll be a tough few days emotionally, but there is one upside: I tend to lose my appetite when I'm sad!  My goal is to work out like crazy and try to keep my mind occupied with other stuff - maybe I can start in on my reading for the upcoming semester? - and my body too exhausted to stress.   

Wishing you all a very happy holiday weekend!   
-V.


----------



## PrincessV

And   harley!!!


----------



## UtahMama

eeyore45 said:
			
		

> down 1 pound.
> 
> (does any one else have problems posting?   maybe with the move to new server tomorrow it will be fixed - when I hit post I get a white page - blank, then my posts... *poof* gone)




WE MISS YOU!!!!!!!!!!

It's not the same without you!


Good Job on the 1 pound loss!!!!!

My scale seems to be BROKEN....NO Change!!!!! No. Freak-in. CHANGE   
I am really gonna replace 2 meals with a protein shake, except for Christmas Eve and Christmas day. DRINKING my meal would not be suitable to celebrate the baby Jesus.

Which reminds me, the prayer in Ricky Bobby Talladega Nights is the funniest thing ever! "I am contractually obligated to thank you, baby Jesus, for Powerade in every prayer".   His wife "raises the roof" during the prayer with a "WOO!". 

And his kids are named  Walker and Texas Ranger (TR for short)!


----------



## TwinkieMama

Good Morning Peeps!

I have been faithfully reading along. I loved all the introductions!  Anyone who hasn't done one yet... please do!!!! So neat to meet so many people in the same boat so to speak with so many different challenges/blessings!


All day yesterday I thought of Thursday as "Broccoli Day"  


and now to the numbers (hushed silence and drumroll please):


This week I have lost *3 or 4  lbs * for a total of *12 lbs*. 

   

Ok for the official Utahaccountantmama: the first week I lost 5, plateaued for a couple of weeks, last week I lost 3 or 4  and this week I am down a total of 12 lbs from the beginning.  So if my math is wrong, by all means, fix it... pleaseandthankyou. 

And for all the peeps who want to know what I am doing... 
well I cannot reccomend my diet plan:  STRESS 
But at least my "skinny" jeans fit now.


----------



## Bee

Twink!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jeriber

Good Morning Peeps!
Still having trouble with the scale-needs new magic batteries and Walmart was out of them.  

Hoping to get my bio posted next week.  I'm having trouble posting my picture-just can't figure that out-I think this eating better has my brain all goofy this week-it's not used to good food.    

Hope everyone has a good weekend-enjoy extra time with your families.

PrincessV-thinking of you-it's hard to be without your little one-just think happy thoughts!


----------



## aldisneygrl

Ok, just went and stripped down and weighed myself.  (Sorry don't mean to scare you peeps!  )  Imagine my surprise when the scale said I had *lost two pounds!*   

I did pretty good at the party yesterday.  I ate one piece of cheese pizza, and two crusts of DD's pizza.  I did partake in the sundae portion of the party.    I only got one scoop of ice cream (normally it would have been more), one spoonful of sprinkles, shot of chocolate and caramel sauce, and a squirt of whipped cream on top.

I did eat a big salad at dinner time to help compensate for the sundae endeavor.  I also tried to drink a lot more water.  

You guys have been such an inspiration to me.  Just what I needed.   Good luck to all of you while we partake of Christmas dinners!    I would like to wish all of you a very *Merry* *Christmas!*


----------



## Poohbear77

Ok (enter drum roll) *I am down 3 pounds*!!

 Sad thing is I am more excited about getting the 10 pound ribbon then I am about losing the weight(well almost)  

 I can only contribute my success to my fellow peeps on this board. Besides the fact that you are a great support system, I actually feel really *guilty* if I eat anything bad now. I know how hard everyone is working, and it makes me not want to cheat. So thank you for that  

*Harley*-   Happy Birthday to You, Happy Birthday to You  

*Jaycns*- I feel like I have known you for ever   My daughter loved the fact that you like her glasses. She really feels grown up with this pair, and goes around showing them off to everyone  

*Ellester*- Have you tried *Starfall.com* it is a great website for beggining to read. We have also used _*Teach Your Child to Read in 100 easy Lessons*_ with great success  

Congrats to all the *LOSERS* this week!   

*And* 

Congrats to *EVERYONE* here for sticking with it loss or not  

 If I do not get on again before the holidays..

*MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL!!! LOVE YA!!*


----------



## Ellester

UtahMama said:
			
		

> Which reminds me, the prayer in Ricky Bobby Talladega Nights is the funniest thing ever! "I am contractually obligated to thank you, baby Jesus, for Powerade in every prayer".   His wife "raises the roof" during the prayer with a "WOO!".
> 
> And his kids are named  Walker and Texas Ranger (TR for short)!


 

I think we are going to rent that tonight. We lived in Charlotte when they were filming and it was a Will Ferrel sighting frenzy! Charlotte is NASCAR central. I don't even care about it, but I can tell you who Junior is and just about all the major racers numbers. I absorbed it by osmosis!

That info about Luecine was very interesting. My tryglicerides are high and the study Melinda posted a link to said that luecine can lower them. Hmmmm. Something to contemplate after the holidays......


*IWantmyDVC* - That is so frustrating! All that hard work and sabotaged by your meds! It's not fair! But, you are still down and that is GREAT! I lost about 30 on WW but gained about 20 back over the past 10 months or so. I just got lazy about tracking and exercizing and WHOOMP there it was! I'm going to get back on points after Christmas and just try to not go too crazy over the next week. Welcome aboard! We're a pretty friendly bunch!

Congrats to all the losers, YOU ARE ON A ROLL! It is quite impressive to me that you all have lost so close to Christmas! Keep it up! (or down, as the case may be!)

*Poohbear77* We have done starfall, but not in a while. (P is for Pumpkin, papapapa, Pumpkin!   ) I've looked at "100 Easy Lessons" and we may try that. I just got the LA-K program from Sonlight (which is what we use for most of our curriculum) and we're going to start that after the new year. Since she is a young five, I'm not too worried about it. But, my dd8 was in public school for K and 1st so I haven't actually taught anyone to read yet. I find it a bit daunting, espcially since phonics never made sense to me. I learned to sight read on my own.  CONGRATS on the impressive loss!

Another Merry Christmas to everyone! My DH is only working a half day today, so I will probably try to spend time with him rather than DIS all day! Not that I don't love you all, but I kinda like DH too!


----------



## Poohbear77

*eeyore*- SOO glad you are back on!!!!  

I have also been having trouble with posting. I have found that once the screen goes white if you refresh you're screen(then click retry) It will go through. Hope this helps


----------



## Tinkabella

Harley: "Happy Birthday" !!!

I am down 1 pound for a total of 5 !!!!  I am doing the happy dance   ...now I just have to figure out how to get my ribbon ????  

Utahmama, Iwas at Sears and I saw your purple dyson and it made me smile and think of you     Sure hope Hubby comes thru.

I went out for dinner with 7 other moms last night and did not get home till after midnight !!!! Way too much coffee...I didn't fall asleep till after 3.

Keep smiling    and drinking that water !


----------



## DisneyObsession

Bee said:
			
		

> Over the holiday weekend we will be upgrading the boards to the latest version of the VBulletin software. This upgrade will involve major downtime for the boards. I will be bringing them down around 5pm on Friday and it will take 24 to 48 hours to upgrade them.
> The new VBulletin has a host of exciting new features, this should really make the boards a better place for all of us.
> Alex
> __________________
> 
> 
> This is the message I found...



 Thank Goodness this will be AFTER I am at work alone all day and will be able to DIS all day!!!


----------



## harleygirl

I just love ya'll!!!  

this has been a special day thanx!  well the lying beach spoke and did not deliver the anticipated 2 punds that I so wanted to magically disappear, instead i was greeted with a  No Change, which is pretty good considering all the junk I was subjected to...if we can just make it to monday I'll be fine...not having the trad dinner so i should be ok if I just exercise...am gonna check out the lucine business....I have all the symptoms UM listed... alrighty, I am outta here to go spend my afternoon with my babies at the movies and doing whatever...hugs to you all and Merry Christmas, or Happy Holidays and  Have a great weekend !!!  I shall miss you horribly during the downtime - hmmm I wonder how many pages we will post when the system comes back up!!!


----------



## DisneyObsession

HAPPY BIRTHDAY HARLEY!!!

ENJOY IT TO THE FULLEST!!!


----------



## DisneyObsession

OK...why is it I am the only one who has succumbed to the "food of the season" and GAINED weight?!?   

NOT FAIR!!!   

I really need to behave myself over this weekend...or at least get exercise! 

(Does working at a VERY BUSY deli for 20 hrs in the next 2 days count?!?)

Hope everyone has a Merry Christmas & a Very Blessed New Year!!


----------



## pixie dust 112

Happy Birthday Harley!!!


----------



## jaycns

My scale is broken...MY SCALE IS BROKEN...oh the tragedy...or maybe the greatness of it...depending on if I gained or lost.  My scale currently says I  weigh 128 pounds...that is so NOT possible that it is not even funny...well, if you mix up the numbers you might get it right...but so NOT my weight.  

Hmm...all is not lost.  I had ordered a fantastic body fat percentage, water consumption keeping scale two days ago.  Hopefully it gets here ASAP...that way I will have a chance to get a real weight for next week's weigh in.  


I don't have a chance to catch up right now (I will try to make it back later today) but I am in the middle of teaching the boys and just wanted to pop in with the "news" during our lunch break.

Today for lunch I am going to have a Ceasar Salad (minus the dressing...I just figured something out, I don't like salad dressing...so why am I wasting calories on it??!!  So, I am now going to eat all of my salads naked) and I am going to eat an entire (no Barbie bites...it would only cause me to go hog wild later today if I deny myself this) Buckeye (chocolate covered powered sugar/peanut butter...oh the taboo heaven in those little balls).  So...I won't just have a taste...but I am only going to allow myself one.  Just one.  

Also, I am already half way through my water for the day...and yep, me and a race horse have something in common! 

WOO HOO for all those that lost.  GOOD JOB for all those that stayed the same in the midst of the holiday.  YOU CAN DO IT for all those that gained just a wee bit on holiday nibbles.

Hugs all around and I will catch up later!

OH AND HAPPY BIRTHDAY HARLEY!!


----------



## summersk

I honestly don't know how, but the scale is showing down 3 WOOHOO!    I think that although I have binged a few times, I have made up for it with major healthy meals, water, and tons of exercise because I knew I was having a bad sweet time.  *Twinkie*LOL, I'm on your diet plan, stress, it doesn't do the body good lol.  *V*I hear what you are saying and I am feeling it too.  At 9 pm tonight my girls go to Daddy's and I will not see them untill Christmas eve after 7pm   If you need someone to talk to PM me, I'll give you my #.  I personally plan to wrap, wrap wrap (which I have done none of so far).  Clean my house which looks like Christmas already happened (how does life get so out of control   ).  And I have a couple of hours lined up with friends (but most of my friends will be celebrating w/their families).  Oh, yeppers and I will exercise, it passes the time well, and I don't have tae-bo/taekwon do this weekend so I MUST do something   besides eat  .    _*Happy Birthday Harley!*_   I hope you have a extra special day   *DisneyObsession* it will be OK, the holidays are the hardest to get through, work that Deli like you are doing high impact cardio  we'll be here for you after!  *Utahmama*thanks for posting the nutritional info, I'm off to read about it in a minute!  Enjoy all of your kiddos.  I have to rent Talladega Nights it's going to be next on my Netflix list, it looks so funny!
Congrats to all of the Disappearing Peeps.  Have wonderful holidays, be thankful for your health, prayers and pixie dust for your families, travel safetly  Oh, by the way I had to read through like 4 pages to get here, does that count as exercise lol   nope, didn't think so, gotta run, will exercise tonight!

Kelly


----------



## monymony3471

Congratulations to all you losers.

I am living proof how important exercise is.  I haven't even touched the tread mill since Monday and I went up 2 pounds.  I could have made better eating choices, but for some sillly  reason that I just can't come up with I didn't.

AF is to arrive at any moment.  Maybe that has something to do with it.  Just a little bit. (spoken like the church lady from 16 Candles, but without the sloshing sound)

Saturday I return to exercise.  Amen.

Merry Christmas.  I really hope its a joyous time for everyone.  

See you all in a few days.

Remember, I'm your life line!


----------



## honeymo78

Happy Birthday Harley!

I've been MIA for a few days.  They've been tough.  I've done some emotional eating but nothing too bad.  No scale movement this week - hopefully next week I'll get my new ribbon.  Well actually there was scale movement but it doesn't seem right.  Wed night I was showing no gain or loss however this morning I'm about 7lbs heavier than that, I step on it again and I get a way too low number.  I'm thinking its impossible to gain 7lbs in less than 48hrs (plus I didn't pig out yesterday, calories were pretty normal) so I'm sticking with the wed night no movement.  

Everyone have a happy and healthy holiday!!!


----------



## UtahMama

harleygirl said:
			
		

> I just love ya'll!!!
> 
> this has been a special day thanx!  well the lying beach spoke and did not deliver the anticipated 2 punds that I so wanted to magically disappear, instead i was greeted with a  No Change, which is pretty good considering all the junk I was subjected to...if we can just make it to monday I'll be fine...not having the trad dinner so i should be ok if I just exercise...am gonna check out the lucine business....I have all the symptoms UM listed... alrighty, I am outta here to go spend my afternoon with my babies at the movies and doing whatever...hugs to you all and Merry Christmas, or Happy Holidays and  Have a great weekend !!!  I shall miss you horribly during the downtime - hmmm I wonder how many pages we will post when the system comes back up!!!


"Lying Beach" is my scale's name! 

Ok, I got a can of Slim Fast Optimum - it claims it keeps you fuller longer. I ate it (drank fast through a straw) at 11:30 and I'm still satisfied. Except, can you guess what the first ingredient is? SUGAR! I mixed it with non fat lactose free milk and a little peanut butter (like a Reese's milkshake, in my imagination) but it still gave me that too much sugar feeling. So, I'll have to get the diabetic version. I just need a plateau breaker. No, I haven't lost my mind drinking my food. I dont mind at this point. Too many weeks with the Lying Beach staying the same   

Ok, since I've been awake since 3:00, I need a nap desperately. 

Here is this week's total so far. Hopefully that's all there is for today becasue the DIS'll be shutting down at 5:00 ish.

Jaycns- I think you just woke me back up laughing! I LOVE chocolate/peanut butter BALLS too    and eating my Caesar's Salads in the NUDE!   I hope I dont make the little baby Jesus cry from having my mind perpetually in the gutter! (Baby Jesus is from Talladega Nights! SOOOO FUNNY!)


----------



## monymony3471

I'm sorry, I get so caught up in ME ME ME when I write I forget about the important things:

Happy Birthday Harley!!!


----------



## lexmelinda

*Love you guys!!! Have a safe and happy Christmas....one and all!!!*


----------



## aldisneygrl

UtahMama said:
			
		

> Ok, since I've been awake since 3:00, I need a nap desperately.
> 
> Here is this week's total so far. Hopefully that's all there is for today becasue the DIS'll be shutting down at 5:00 ish.



Ok, I think you do need a nap.  I don't see a total in that sentence.   Maybe you wrote it in special Utah invisible ink?  

Congrats to all!  We are doing great because we are all trying to do better. 

*Merry* *Christmas* *to all my *  *skinny* *DIS friends**!*


----------



## Tinkabella

I just want to wish you all and your families a Magical & Wonderful Christmas!!!!


I think you are all fantastic special ladies.


----------



## pixie dust 112

Everyone have a fantastic holiday.... remember it's ok not to be perfect.  I know I'll be cheating a bit, but I figure even if I don't do perfectly in Christmas Present, I'll do a lot better than in Christmas Past and will be looking hot in Christmas Future!

Merry Christmas Peeps!


----------



## Bee

Merry Christmas.... one and all!!!!!


Love all y'all


----------



## Bee

Hope everyone is enjoying the Holiday that they celebrate!!!


I love this board!!  I talked to the one and only UtahMama today!!! Now that is a gift in itself... She is just as sweet on the phone as she is here on this board.  (She sounded really skinny also).. 

I look forward to doing so again... When the kids are in school .

Love, All y'all!!!!


----------



## Tiger Lily 03

I've been peeking in here on and off. I just have to say you are all fantastic!

Merry Christmas!

Happy Holidays!


----------



## UtahMama

Bee!!! It was so nice talking to you in real life (on the phone IS real life!) She is a sweetheart! I wanted to hear if she has an accent and she doesn't. 

Hey Bee, Where is your avatar? Did the DIS swallow it? I've noticed a few avatars missing. Very inter-esting.

And I've noticed a few more smilies in the stock-collection. YAY!

So, I was a wreck without my DIS for a couple days. Now, my family is all asleep and I am watching vintage (yes, shows from MY childhood are "vintage"????) clay-mation Christmas specials. I love the Heat Miser and the Cold Miser!!!!


OK, skinny Minnies! Taste the treats tomarrow but dont un-do any good work! (I'm telling myself that especially) 

Thanks Y'all for the addresses. I probably wont show up at anyone's door, but ya never know with imaginary internet friends!  


Merry Christmas Peeps!


----------



## eeyore45

Merry Christmas to ALL!!

my tree is up, my creches are where they belong, the Angels are overseeing our home - I'm starting to improve my inner voices!!

one step at a time!!

Be it ever so humble, there is no place like home...

there's no place like home * * there's no place like home * *


----------



## Bee

Yes, not sure where my avatar went.... I will address that situation in a few days if it doesnt come back.


I LOVE heat miser and cold miser... I have the song on my IPOD.

And the mother is mother nature.... LOVE IT!!!!!

How was the chicken pot pie??  ( I am sure it was a diet one )

I think I am the only one who has gained 20lbs since starting the PEEPS!  Not a reflection on you terrific people though... Pretty soon I am gonna be dropping weight.. like.... hmmmmm.... dropping weight like.... hmmmmm... Goddness I am no good at these... hmmmmm....well cant think of one... but suffice it to say... I am gonna drop some weight!!!!


----------



## aries1980

Merry Christmas Everyone!!!

I've missed the boards with it being down for all those hours.... Well if its not to late since the last time I weighed in I lost another 3lbs for a grand total of *9 lbs*  I hopoe I can get my ribbon for 10 after this next week!!!


----------



## aries1980

everyone have a wonderful day today im going to sleep so santa can come now!


----------



## dismom9761

Hi everyone!!!I an sitting here catching up on posts while DH cusses at a hockey table... Well I have to go be the look out so noone sees  ...Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## winkers

Merry Christmas!  I hope some of you got sleep last night!  Thanks to a fussball table dh and I were up till 1:30!  Then I couldn't sleep because of all the mountain dew I drank trying to stay awake!   By 4:30 kids were wide awake and so was I, so here it is 9:00 and I'm done with christmas!  I am so sick from all the crap I've eaten the last few days, I need real food!  My house is a total disaster and I just don't have the energy to move, I'd ;na[ but we have a family thing in about an hour.  Last year dmil gave me a face vibrator, this year I just got a candle.   The "massager" was a hard plastic oblong that said it was for massaging away freckles and wrinkles!  I about died because it looked like something else!  She usually finds the oddest things.  Anyway, I'm rambling, must be lack of sleep!  Have a good day!


----------



## UtahMama

I GOT MY DYSON! 

It SUCKS!   We keep taking turns vacuuming...."Heyyyyy, it's MY turn!"
And I got a Cricut dye cut machine that I will have lots of scrapbooking, card making fun with! Just in time for the recipe project!

My house is over run with Legos. Which will eventually be Dysoned up, if they aren't careful.

Welp, My Costco Chicken Pot Pie last night was mouth wateringly delish. It had about 479 calories per bite, but worth it. 

We're getting together with the extended family tonight which should prove to be entertaining. I made a nice bread bowl to fill with that artichoke spinach dip (the warm version) and various crackers and veggies to dip. 

I am really glad tomarrow is not weigh day or we'd be in big trouble  .
I'll be around off and on as my kids find interest in different toys.

"I'm Mister White Christmas, I'm Mister Snow..."


----------



## monymony3471

Ok, my holiday binge is almost over.  I actually did ok, just wanted to feel real.

Then last night my tummy was just a little not nice.  Kept me up.  Not used to the rich stuff.

Hope everyone is having a nice holiday.  Just wanted to peak and see if everything was working. I think there is some smoothing out to do.

This is my first attempt since Friday.  But you all were in the back of my mind.

I finsihed my next TR installment, I'll put it up tomorrow.  No more time to do the pictures. 

Bye, until tomorrow!


----------



## harleygirl

Merry Christmas Dear Peeps!!! 

Dismom can tell you that I was in Dis Dt's last night!!  Thanks to all my well wishes for a wonderful Birthday ...I did have a nice time esp with family and  friends,  I got my Yoga stuff, and a nifty new underarmor windsuit and some drywick t shirts...that stuff is so AWESOME, AND I got a new scale, a really cool digi one!! 

I hope everyone had a blessed day spent with family and friends!!! I Myself am about to fall flat, as I have had about 2 hours of sleep, DS8 was up at 5 a.m. YIKES  so am off to catch some zzz's and will catch up with you peeps later...


----------



## UtahMama

Tiger Lily 03 said:


> I've been peeking in here on and off. I just have to say you are all fantastic!
> 
> Merry Christmas!
> 
> Happy Holidays!



Tiger Lily, you should come play with us more often! 
We're wasting away to practically nothing! (My favorite Ursula line)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## lexmelinda

UtahMama said:


> I GOT MY DYSON!


I'M SO GLAD IT TOTALLY SUCKS! WAY TO GO, Utahdaddy!!! I think I'm as excited as you are!!! Congrats!

yee-ha....smiley upgrade!


----------



## Backstage_Gal

YAY, UMA got her *DYSON.*

*SNEAKY GOOFY4UM, GREAT JOB *

*Uma, the real fun is emptying it, just pull the lever, and VIOLA! *


Oh, I just have to add, there was a commercial on tv today with a couple sitting on a couch, and what was obviously a vacuum cleaner wrapped up in  christmas paper nice and neat next to the man. The wife came over and told the husband how her friend asked for a vacuum for christmas, and how stupid it was for any woman to actually want that. The poor husband looked very distressed...............


----------



## dwheatl

Hi all. Being a West Coaster burned me, because I couldn't get home from work before the board shut down. I'm listening to Christmas 'n' Comedy channel on live365.com. Montgomery Gentry - Merry Christmas From the Family is playing. It's hysterical. Very redneck. My secret peeps.

I couldn't post my weight loss Friday, if you can call it that. The pound I went up last week went back down, for a total of 3 lbs. down. I've had some very naughty things to eat, some emotional eating; lack of sleep + too much to do + sad DH= brownie bites, chocolates, full fat, full sugar cocoa (can anyone say chocaholic?) I have gotten some exercise in, and I'll be walking my feet off this week 'cause I'm headed to DISNEYLAND in the morning! I won't be on for a while, but I'll be thinking WWPD!

Jacyns, I thought of you and your siggie at Christmas Mass last night. I went to the children's Mass, and they always talk about St. Nicholas, then Santa comes in, kneels at the creche, says a prayer, then makes his way out to jump in his sleigh and deliver gifts. Very sweet and a nice reminder of the true meaning of the season.

I'm hungry, eating carrots while everything cooks. Family is showing up in 40 minutes. I made the vegan pumpkin pie, and it looks good. I also made a crustless one which we ate last night. Delicious, not too bad although high in sugar. Do they have brown Splenda? That would have made it ultra low-cal.

Recipe as I cooked it: 1 large can pumpkin pie mix (or 2 c. cooked pumpkin w/ pumpkin pie spices) 
2 packages (450 g each) silken tofu
1 1/4 c. brown sugar 

Mix pumpkin (and spices) and tofu in food processor or blender.! 
Pour into a casserole dish and add sugar. Mix, bake at 375 for 30-30 min.
Voila! Pumpkin custard. Yummy!

Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## aries1980

UtahMama said:


> I GOT MY DYSON!
> 
> It SUCKS!   We keep taking turns vacuuming...."Heyyyyy, it's MY turn!"
> And I got a Cricut dye cut machine that I will have lots of scrapbooking, card making fun with! Just in time for the recipe project!
> 
> My house is over run with Legos. Which will eventually be Dysoned up, if they aren't careful.
> 
> Welp, My Costco Chicken Pot Pie last night was mouth wateringly delish. It had about 479 calories per bite, but worth it.
> 
> We're getting together with the extended family tonight which should prove to be entertaining. I made a nice bread bowl to fill with that artichoke spinach dip (the warm version) and various crackers and veggies to dip.
> 
> I am really glad tomarrow is not weigh day or we'd be in big trouble  .
> I'll be around off and on as my kids find interest in different toys.
> 
> "I'm Mister White Christmas, I'm Mister Snow..."



I got two cartridges for my cricut... So excited to keep working on my project..


----------



## aries1980

Merry Christmas Going to eat a healthy dinner


----------



## mousehouselover

Merry Christmas everyone!!

It sounds like we all got ome really fun; and useful, gifts. I got 2 pampered chef stoneware pans (replacements for 2 that got broke in the spring) a PC cheese grater, PC garlic press and PC pizza cutter. DH also got me a new knife set, Disney Scene It game, a Mickey watch and the 13" Mickey TV. He gave me my luggage earlier in the week and of course, the Backstage Magic tour (the big 7 hr long one!) DH also got the young'ins a Disney Trivial Pursuit game. 

I'm eating sort of ok. We had Christmas yesterday and my veggies all had sauce on them, my fruit had cool whip and I had 2 helpings of mashed potatoes. Sadly (or maybe it was a good thing) after dinner, my tummy was sssooo upset. I had a hard time watching a movie I was so uncomfortable. I guess I've been training my body by eating mostly healthy stuff that I can't eat 'holiday' food anymore. I ate much better today, i had a bowl of granola for breakfast and a waffle with strawberries and a banana for lunch. Dinner was some bland Mexican food from some place near my sister's work. I'm sure there was plenty of calories in it, and not a single one worth it. I am having a salad though so I'm trying to make up for having junk. 

UM~ WTG!!! on the DYSON. We spent lots of time playing with our when we first got it. I still love it. 

dwheatl~ They do have brown splenda. I've seen it in a few stores. I'm thinking about getting some for a few of my recipies so I can make some goodies for myself and I don't feel as deprived that I can't have treats. 

My DSis gave me almost half a case of slightly overripe bananas today. I love smoothies (made with yogurt) and I usually make a ton of bana bread when she gets the soft 'naners. I'm going to get regular splenda tomorrow so I can make several batches that are fairly good for me, and my dad who's diabetic can eat it too. 

Well all, I need to sign off. Hope everyone has a good night and can get back in the groove tomorrow. 

Oh.. I saw a commercial today that had a child peeking over the stair rail and seeing a generous backside clothed in red and called her mom Santa..... It's a Special K talking about all the holiday weight and promoting the Special K diet for the new year. I had to  almost  as I can really relate.


----------



## winkers

we interrupt your regular viewing for a test of Winkers sig............................you may now carry on!


----------



## S.Poppins

Merry Christmas Peeps! We have been so busy this week. I am way behind. We leave in the morning to go to GA for a few days, so I hope everyone has a great week! Less then 3 weeks until WDW!!!! I still haven't done my bio - I will when I return. I have read several and they are great, I will catch up on those later too.  Does everyone's smilies look messed up or just mine? Also I can't read the stuff in white on the green pastel background - just me?


----------



## aldisneygrl

S.Poppins said:


> Merry Christmas Peeps! We have been so busy this week. I am way behind. We leave in the morning to go to GA for a few days, so I hope everyone has a great week! Less then 3 weeks until WDW!!!! I still haven't done my bio - I will when I return. I have read several and they are great, I will catch up on those later too.  Does everyone's smilies look messed up or just mine? Also I can't read the stuff in white on the green pastel background - just me?



I couldn't read it either, so I changed it back to default DIS Blue.  Go to the bottom of the page on the left hand side, and you can change yours too.


UM- Way to go on the *Dyson*!  I am so proud of Goofy4UM!  Now can you come to my house and use it? 

Ok, it took me a minute to figure out how to use the smilies.  Guess we are going to have to teach an old dog new tricks.


----------



## DisneyObsession

YAY UM!!! You got your DYSON!!!  

Sounds like everyone has had a good day. A few Disney gifts here...Disney Scene it, a Disney calendar and The A-Z Disney Encyclopedia. Too much good food, laughter, singing, family and now I'm ready for bed!

MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!


----------



## DisneyObsession

BTW, is anyone else having trouble with this new upgrade?!? I am having trouble with my smilies and had to change the color scheme, as I couldn't read some of it!

Guess I'll need to figure it out.


----------



## pixie dust 112

winkers said:


> Merry Christmas!  I hope some of you got sleep last night!  Thanks to a fussball table dh and I were up till 1:30!  Then I couldn't sleep because of all the mountain dew I drank trying to stay awake!   By 4:30 kids were wide awake and so was I, so here it is 9:00 and I'm done with christmas!  I am so sick from all the crap I've eaten the last few days, I need real food!  My house is a total disaster and I just don't have the energy to move, I'd ;na[ but we have a family thing in about an hour.  Last year dmil gave me a face vibrator, this year I just got a candle.   The "massager" was a hard plastic oblong that said it was for massaging away freckles and wrinkles!  I about died because it looked like something else!  She usually finds the oddest things.  Anyway, I'm rambling, must be lack of sleep!  Have a good day!



I kid you not my MIL got me a fruit hammock!  It's a little miniature hammock you set on your countertop to hold fruit!  It's horrible!  Oh well what can ya do?

But to be fair she also got me a gift certificate to Coldwater Creek and that's a great gift!

I was not a good girl on the calorie counting and water today.  Expect a gain on Friday, but will try to get back on track today!

I want to put a bunch of smilies in here but they aren't working!!!!


----------



## pixie dust 112

DisneyObsession said:


> BTW, is anyone else having trouble with this new upgrade?!? I am having trouble with my smilies and had to change the color scheme, as I couldn't read some of it!
> 
> Guess I'll need to figure it out.



Me to I changed back to the default colors and can't figure out how to use the smilies.


----------



## Backstage_Gal

There is a new smiley face next to the big A on top of the reply window. Click on the drop down link.


----------



## pixie dust 112

Backstage_Gal said:


> There is a new smiley face next to the big A on top of the reply window. Click on the drop down link.



Thanks


----------



## S.Poppins

Playing with smilie thing. So we can't use the smilies on the right anymore.


----------



## dwheatl

pixie dust 112 said:


> I kid you not my MIL got me a fruit hammock!  It's a little miniature hammock you set on your countertop to hold fruit!  It's horrible!  Oh well what can ya do?



Was it a banana hammock? Did you ever see that episode of "Friends?"


----------



## Minnie_Moo

*Woo Hoo, Uma - you got your Dyson!!!!!!*


----------



## Backstage_Gal




----------



## lexmelinda

*GOOD MORNING, EVERYONE!!!* 

*Hope Santa was good to everyone!* Word must be out that I am sleeping in holey t-shirts because I got 4 pairs of pjs! I bought DH a set of suitcases. First words out of his mouth...."Oh, no! Disney again." Family party last night....sisters in law trumped Santa with a robo-reptile and rock climbin monster truck. Oh, well. We watched TV and vegged all day yesterday so now I have a big mess to clean up. 

*Feasting, feasting, and more feasting*.....would pretty much sum up the weekend for me. Not to mention that AF or TOM....you know what I mean...arrived. Another party (birthday) for a friend tomorrow and I may be back on the weight loss side again instead of the maintenance side by next week. Either way....it's good for me as I just enjoy the company here. 

*Love you guys.....have a good day!*


----------



## UtahMama

I am gonna switch to regular blue mode too, because I cant see who's posting with the white on pastel green...obviously a man designed that  I just want to click on my desired smilie, but this works. Fun to play with all the new features. I need a tutorial though! 

Each person in our family received a bunch of Christmas $$ from G'pa so I'm off to the Bath and Body Works 75% sale in 2 hours. There's a Robert's right next to it so I have to get some Cricut stuff. 

Gotta go to Build a Bear for Norah to build her a kitty with her $$. And my boys really NEED more Legos. You'd feel sorry for them! 

Oh ya! Wasn't I dieting or something.....I guess that all starts up again today!!!!!!!! I wont even TELL you about grazing in front of the goodies and snacks at my SIL's house while we waited for dinner to cook! When dinner was ready, I did pile my plate with salad and took a little ham too, like THAT's gonna UN-do the previous hour of zombie eating????

Usually our family get-to-gethers really are filled with drama and fighting (public airing of grievances) but this time since most of the family was strapped for $$, I had suggested we do a white elephant gift. It was SO much fun!!! We picked numbers and you could pick a wrapped gift or someone else's gift already opened. It was the funnest Christmas with the extended family in my 10 years of marriage!

*Aries: *do you have a carrying case for your Cricut? There's 3 to choose from on the ProvoCraft website. I'm just wanting the cheapest one, but I dont know! I like the "opposites" font cartridridge. Do the blades last a while? I told my SIL to come use my Cricut, but do the blades go dull quickly? 

I gotta go get ready to go spend some $$ (YAY!) and return some Legos we got duplicates of. I'll be back a-LOT today because I am having a ME day!


----------



## daisy_77

Good morning, PEEPS!!
I hope that everyone had a great Christmas!  I had a really nice Christmas and some gap gift cards that I am going to hold on to until I lose more weight!

I gained about 2 pounds this weekend so I will be trying my hardest this week to get rid of it!

I hope that you all have a great day!


----------



## pixie dust 112

daisy_77 said:


> Good morning, PEEPS!!
> I hope that everyone had a great Christmas!  I had a really nice Christmas and some gap gift cards that I am going to hold on to until I lose more weight!
> 
> I gained about 2 pounds this weekend so I will be trying my hardest this week to get rid of it!
> 
> I hope that you all have a great day!



O got some gift cards to COldwater Creek.  I'm hoping to lose enough weight befor out APril trip to Disney to need some new clothes so I'm saving the cards til then!  I'm sure I gained over the weekend too.  I was too afraid to even try the scale this am.  I'll cross my fingers and wait for Friday.


----------



## aldisneygrl

I didn't watch (too closely) what I ate this weekend. So I decided to face the music : this morning.  Guess what....I lost a pound.  How did that happen? I don't care, but I am glad it did.  I am getting back on track with my water today.  Ate a good breakfast of toast with spray butter and milk.

Glad everyone had a good Christmas!  Enjoy your shopping Pixie Dust and UM!  I got a wonderful Massaging Cushion that sits in any chair.  I have it in my computer chair now.  Now I can DIS and when my back starts to hurt from sitting here so long, I can get my back massaged.


----------



## daisy_77

aldisneygrl said:


> I didn't watch (too closely) what I ate this weekend. So I decided to face the music : this morning.  Guess what....I lost a pound.  How did that happen? I don't care, but I am glad it did.  I am getting back on track with my water today.  Ate a good breakfast of toast with spray butter and milk.
> 
> Glad everyone had a good Christmas!  Enjoy your shopping Pixie Dust and UM!  I got a wonderful Massaging Cushion that sits in any chair.  I have it in my computer chair now.  Now I can DIS and when my back starts to hurt from sitting here so long, I can get my back massaged.



Wow, you lost a pound!  Lucky!

I had the same breakfast!!!...except I added some chocolate to my milk


----------



## UtahMama

Easy come....easier GO!

Bath and Body Works' sale is TOMARROW! So I did get the 3 for $10. hand soaps ($30.00 worth) plus some Cherry Blossom buy 3 get1 free. I'll go back tomarrow because their Wallfowers (like Plug-Ins) are $5.00 (I think). BIG BIG Sale tomarrow.


----------



## IWantMyDVC

Is the Bath and Body Works sale a big deal?  Is it just in the stores or online too?

Thanks


----------



## UtahMama

April I dunno! I only go when there's a big sale. The store has little sales throughout the year but the Biggie starts tomarrow. Here's what my ad says: 
$1 Glycerin soaps (in all the "smells")
$2 Lip products (they are normally $6)The Begelow lip gloss is AWESOME! (minty)
$4 Jumbo anti-bacterial soap refills (that is great!)
$5 Walflowers (save $7) that is for the starters and the refills!
$5 classic fragrances (saves up to $8)
75% off Holiday packaging. If you like Vanilla  all year like me, get it now
$3 Shower Gels (saves $6.50)


----------



## DisneyObsession

Hi Ladies!!!

It has been a "veg out" day for me today! I have done nothing but play on the computer, eat and play "Kingdom Hearts" on PS2! (Of course, DS played more than I did, 'cause I can't get to places fast enough!) The Disney characters are fun in the game & my main objective is to see who will pop up next!!!  (I obviously am not interested in winning!)  

Anyway, I have been dealing with AF (TOM) all weekend, so think that has added "bloating" pounds to me!  I need to get water in my system too! Boy, I am falling apart on my "do nothing" day! (But it feel great!!! )

Off to catch up on some posts! Have a good night!!!


----------



## Ellester

Hi Ladies! Well, I've been a total Oink Oink this weekend. I'm topping it off tonight with pizza. I told my dh that tomorrow we are going on a no fat, no carb, no sugar diet. Poached chicken only. I figure we won't eat at all! We've all but decided to use some of our Christmas money for an elliptical trainer. I haven't exercized regularly since we moved in Sept, I can so tell. I saw a picture of me in the slide show DH's uncle uploaded from yesterday and I swear I look 5 months PG!  

I got my Baggellini from the DH and kids, a few blouses, scrapbooking book, earrings, Sandra Lee recipe cards, and a few other assorted goodies. We hit the mall today to exchange dd5's Crocs (from her aunt, a late birthday gift from AUGUST) for the right size and I got a pair of closed toe ones for winter. The mall was a zoo, but we were in and out pretty quick. 

The big reveal went pretty well. The kids were a bit put off by the five boxed wrapped one inside the other. After the third one, (they had "guess" and "where" opened) dd5 said "this is NOT fun!". But once they figured out where we are going in 2 1/2 weeks they were pretty excited. DS2 is clueless, but he liked his Mickey autograph book I made him. I'll update my trippie once we get back from my IL's and have a chance to regroup.

Hope everyone had a great Christmas!

~Ellen


----------



## Bee

Hi All,

Wanted to say hi today.. Not sure when I will be on again.  We are in Des Moines, IA for the week.. Staying at Embassy Suites.  No free Wi-Fi connection so paid 10 just to be on till midnite tonite. Not sure we will pay for it again.  Pool is closed. Praying it will open tomorrow or we will move hotels.

Got in a big fight with my mother.  She disowned me for about an hour.  She is really MAD at my brother and I for not sending her a card for Christmas.  She was just here in Nebraska last weekend for her 60th birthday and we did so much for her then.  I call her everyday.  But, she took me out of her messenger, and email... erased me from her cell phone.  Now we are making up, but I am not sure if we will really ever be "made up".

Anyway, there is so much emotional baggage there.. I cried a a lot today, but heh at least that felt good..

Well I love all y'all, Bee

ps- when your trip report gets moved to finished,... why can no one post anymore?


----------



## Tinkabella

Bee...I want to wrap my arms around you a give you a BIG HUG !!!  Sometimes holidays bring out the worst in people.  You seem like really sweet and I will be sending prayers for you to have better luck in the new year.  

Keep smiling and remember we are your PEEPS...and we are always here for you !


----------



## UtahMama

Bee said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Wanted to say hi today.. Not sure when I will be on again.  We are in Des Moines, IA for the week.. Staying at Embassy Suites.  No free Wi-Fi connection so paid 10 just to be on till midnite tonite. Not sure we will pay for it again.  Pool is closed. Praying it will open tomorrow or we will move hotels.
> 
> Got in a big fight with my mother.  She disowned me for about an hour.  She is really MAD at my brother and I for not sending her a card for Christmas.  She was just here in Nebraska last weekend for her 60th birthday and we did so much for her then.  I call her everyday.  But, she took me out of her messenger, and email... erased me from her cell phone.  Now we are making up, but I am not sure if we will really ever be "made up".
> 
> Anyway, there is so much emotional baggage there.. I cried a a lot today, but heh at least that felt good..
> 
> Well I love all y'all, Bee
> 
> ps- when your trip report gets moved to finished,... why can no one post anymore?



Sounds like your mama was having a pity party and invited YOU! What can we do about hurt mama feelings? Sounds like it's getting better, though! 

Pre-WISH, I woulda suggested Ben &Jerry's Chubby Hubby or Chunky Monkey, BUT now, I say vent away and dont "medicate" (I have to tell myself that daily and dont often listen!)

I feel for ya though. My mama would just get all quiet if I hurt her feelings and deny anything was wrong and that would be that. So I guess I'm grateful for the sweep it under the rug technique of conflict resolution. Of course, I would stuff my feelings too (and stuff my face so to speak). 

Once a TR is done, for 3 weeks you're able to post on it. Then it gets moved to the finished pile or graveyard. You all gotta read TwinkieMama's "Mixed Marriage II" TR. It' s hysterical. She really is a great TR writer and I'm voting for a TR with the Princess Trip coming up! (Pleeeeease Twinkie???))

I truly feel hungover. I do NOT drink alcohol, but the excitement of Christmas is suddenly over and now I 've had a unbelievable headache and my body is all sore. (Yes, I DO know what a real hangover feels like, unfortunately..."back in the day"  )

So what's everyone doing tonight????


----------



## honeymo78

Merry Christmas everyone!!  Our new car came in today so hopefully the financing will go okay and we'll have it soon.

I haven't really watched food the past 2 days but I'm back on track as of today.

I hope everyone had a happy holiday.


----------



## mousehouselover

Bee~ Many, many, many  coming your way. I've had it out with my mom several times over the years and we have a peaceful truce in force at the moment. I call her when I feel like it, she comes into town for about 36 hrs once a year and sees my kids for about 4 hrs. We don't exchange cards or gifts, kids get something small for Christmas (since she usually comes around New Year's) but nothing for their birthdays. She doesn't tlk to me when Dad calls on the holidays or for my birthday. Somedays I think it's sad but I'd rather have this than be fighting with her all the time. 

UM~ I LOVE! the BBW semi-annual sale. I always get so much stuff. I don't need it I suppose, I still have too much stuff from the June sale. I have to take the soap and lotion to work though, the hospital grade anti-bacterial makes me ill and I wash so much my hands are chapped. 

Steph~ I just got a new car last month. I wasn't super excited at first but it's grown on me and I love it now.  

I'm glad I'm not the only one who's having smilie problems and had to change my display. I have California Gold... pretty snazy looking and so much easier to read. I try to use the codes for the smilies on the right; the drop down mkes me crazy and is too long to be useful. If you put your pointer on the smilie it shows the code or title so you can type it. Just preview your posts until you remember them all.

I did ok with food today. I didn't eat breakfast and was sick to my stomach when I got to work. Thankfully someone had some bread so I ate a piece of plain dry bread. We were so busy today, we had to do surgery during lunch time so I ordered pizza for everyone. There was not way we were going to get any time to go get any food. I didn't pig out, only had 2 slices and 2 bread sticks. I was so tired after work I fell asleep while trying catch up on the news. I had a small dinner; veggies, ham and rolls. I kind of blew it with the drink though. I was craving some of my MIL's punch and I had a glass. It's sherbet with ginger ale. I only get it once a year, just like my egg nog....


----------



## Bee

Thank you all for the  .

I could write a book or go to counseling.. but, then I would never be able to afford Disney .

I love my mom.. but have always felt inferior to my brother.. yada, yada, yada!
I am the fattest I have ever been,..  And, at this point I am gonna concentrate on my dieting starting next week.. But, I have some issues.. if your own mother doesnt like you.. how can anyone else??

You all are terrific.. I LOVE YOU All!!!!!!


----------



## winkers

Tonight I am eating the last 2 chocolate covered cherries, I only make them once a year, and since there was only 2 left if I don't eat them , someone else will.    (I think that has something to do with my weight problem)  I also am saying goodbye to take out and fast food for a month!  I've tried to do it before but this time I mean it!  We had take out Chineese and I announced that there will be no chicken nugget happy meals in my house or mini van for at least a month.  My kids looked like they had been handed a death sentence.  We never used to eat out, but with the kids getting older and into sports and dance, it's so easy to hit the drive thru.  Any suggestions for picky eaters?    So now, I'm going to enjoy my last goodie and wath potc 2!


----------



## pixie dust 112

Bee said:


> Thank you all for the  .
> 
> I could write a book or go to counseling.. but, then I would never be able to afford Disney .
> 
> I love my mom.. but have always felt inferior to my brother.. yada, yada, yada!
> I am the fattest I have ever been,..  And, at this point I am gonna concentrate on my dieting starting next week.. But, I have some issues.. if your own mother doesnt like you.. how can anyone else??
> 
> You all are terrific.. I LOVE YOU All!!!!!!



Hey giving birth doesn't necessarily make someone a good mom.  Sounds like your mom has lots of issues...maybe she doesn't like herself, so she takes it out on you!  We all love ya though!  As a matter of fact you are one of my favorite cyber friends!  Hang in there...don't let her "issues" control your life.  If she doesn't treat you right, she's the one who is losing out big time!  Stay strong.  you've got your peeps behind you Bee!  Remember Bee is For BEEautiful!


----------



## harleygirl

Bee said:


> Thank you all for the  .
> 
> I could write a book or go to counseling.. but, then I would never be able to afford Disney .
> 
> I love my mom.. but have always felt inferior to my brother.. yada, yada, yada!
> I am the fattest I have ever been,..  And, at this point I am gonna concentrate on my dieting starting next week.. But, I have some issues.. if your own mother doesnt like you.. how can anyone else??
> 
> You all are terrific.. I LOVE YOU All!!!!!!



Dearest Bee - sending you hugs and loving this evening...perhaps I should share my DH's philosophy with you goes something like " it doesn't really matter what anyone else thinks of me I love me alot and I'm the one that has to live with me!"  maybe I said that right ( oh he goes on to say "but if anyone does like me I don't blame them")    anyways  - what it means is you're number one!!! ....try to work on you and the other issues will work themselves out in time, at least to where you can come to terms with them in a healthy way...but we all love ya and think your really AWESOME  so hang with us


----------



## Bee

Mousehouselover- Sounds like you have felt the way I feel.  I cant just cut he out.  But, sometimes I feel like that would be for the best.  I keep thinking though what if something happened to her.  How guilty would I feel.  I wouldnt be able to forgive myself.

Winkers- Hope you enjoyed the choc covered cherries.  Dont beat yourself up.. Just go forward.

Pixie- you are awesome, always have such nice thigs to say to me.  You are one of my favorite cyber friends also. 

Harleygirl- Thank you.  So far not dealing healthy.  Soon though! as Scarlett always says "tomorrow is another day" 

UM- So enjoyed our talk the other day.  Almost called you today.  But we both have busy lives.  Love ya though!!! 

Honeymo78-Sure hope you got the car.


----------



## harleygirl

MY Adventure Report - betcha can't guess what I did today!!!!  think on it, canyou guess??? okay I'll give ya a hint!!!  Its an appliance, its the number one used item in my household AND  has just been upgraded to MACDADDY status --YYYEEEEHHHAAAAA  I got my washer and dryer!!  WWOOOHHOOOO
       

Can you tell I am excited?  Not only that, but sweetest DH in the world caught me in a spontaneous mood and suggested that we lay new flooring in the kitchen (yes a man built my house and put the laundry closet in the kitchen)  SO I am getting new hardwood laminate something or other in the kitchen, all I know is it looks AWESOME and my DH back hurts really bad because of it  but the downside is that I have no washer or dryer til Fri YIKES I can just imagine how fast that new machine is gonna tackle the sheer madness that is my laundry

Sweet Dismom is helping me out and letting me send a few loads to her house ( and doing them for me how ever did I get so lucky to have a friend to do my dirty laundry)  but I guess she's trying to make up for taking a coupla years off my life after a drive to town in which I received a lesson in 4 wheel offroad driving with a baby in the carseat in the back...   and DNeice2 says in her angel princess voice as we left for our 2nd outing of the evening YAY!!  we're on the road and not in the grass!!!   I kid you not we were suspended in a ditch and spinning tires trying to back out and finally decided we'd have to 4 Wheel drive thru the ditch to get back on the road....it was like a three ft drop!!  I made serious indentions in the door handle and sweet baby in the back never once got scared and Dismom just laughed ....holy cow and I let my kids ride with her!!!    oh well we had a laugh and no scratches were put on the loverly truck so alls well that ends well right?   it did get my heart rate up tho! so I was glad for that

OH YEAH one other thing I needed to tell yous guys...I didn't eat over Christmas eve as my DH9 TOTALED his fourwheeler into a tree and I was quite nauseated for a while thinking about the what ifs. we were very blessed that he didn't hit even 2-3 inches more to one side as he was thrown over the handlebars and hit a tree with his shoulder, coulda been his little head.  he is banged up and sore but nothing broken thank heaven, his gear went  a long ways to protect him thankfully...but that fourwheeler is pretty shot, grill and front end is all smashed back onto the gas tank and the handlebars are pointing up to the sky ...DH says it was prob best that I didn't see the carnage til after they retreived it from the woods...least my baby is ok, and has learnt a lesson about stupidity and maintaining control while enjoying things that can hurt you!  he's got a whole lot more respect for the thing now.  

Okay so I am off to find something to wear for tomorrow, and to help out my sweetie with that hurting back after all I want my floor finished tomorrow!


----------



## Bee

harleygirl said:


> MY Adventure Report - betcha can't guess what I did today!!!!  think on it, canyou guess??? okay I'll give ya a hint!!!  Its an appliance, its the number one used item in my household AND  has just been upgraded to MACDADDY status --YYYEEEEHHHAAAAA  I got my washer and dryer!!  WWOOOHHOOOO
> 
> 
> Can you tell I am excited?  Not only that, but sweetest DH in the world caught me in a spontaneous mood and suggested that we lay new flooring in the kitchen (yes a man built my house and put the laundry closet in the kitchen)  SO I am getting new hardwood laminate something or other in the kitchen, all I know is it looks AWESOME and my DH back hurts really bad because of it  but the downside is that I have no washer or dryer til Fri YIKES I can just imagine how fast that new machine is gonna tackle the sheer madness that is my laundry
> 
> Sweet Dismom is helping me out and letting me send a few loads to her house ( and doing them for me how ever did I get so lucky to have a friend to do my dirty laundry)  but I guess she's trying to make up for taking a coupla years off my life after a drive to town in which I received a lesson in 4 wheel offroad driving with a baby in the carseat in the back...   and DNeice2 says in her angel princess voice as we left for our 2nd outing of the evening YAY!!  we're on the road and not in the grass!!!   I kid you not we were suspended in a ditch and spinning tires trying to back out and finally decided we'd have to 4 Wheel drive thru the ditch to get back on the road....it was like a three ft drop!!  I made serious indentions in the door handle and sweet baby in the back never once got scared and Dismom just laughed ....holy cow and I let my kids ride with her!!!    oh well we had a laugh and no scratches were put on the loverly truck so alls well that ends well right?   it did get my heart rate up tho! so I was glad for that
> 
> OH YEAH one other thing I needed to tell yous guys...I didn't eat over Christmas eve as my DH9 TOTALED his fourwheeler into a tree and I was quite nauseated for a while thinking about the what ifs. we were very blessed that he didn't hit even 2-3 inches more to one side as he was thrown over the handlebars and hit a tree with his shoulder, coulda been his little head.  he is banged up and sore but nothing broken thank heaven, his gear went  a long ways to protect him thankfully...but that fourwheeler is pretty shot, grill and front end is all smashed back onto the gas tank and the handlebars are pointing up to the sky ...DH says it was prob best that I didn't see the carnage til after they retreived it from the woods...least my baby is ok, and has learnt a lesson about stupidity and maintaining control while enjoying things that can hurt you!  he's got a whole lot more respect for the thing now.
> 
> Okay so I am off to find something to wear for tomorrow, and to help out my sweetie with that hurting back after all I want my floor finished tomorrow!





Thank You God!!  What else is there to say!!!!  Congrats on the new washer and dryer.. also the new flooring.. hopefully, you hubbys knees will feel better.

Funny how the older we get.. how new appliances excite us..


----------



## TwinkieMama

Merry Christmas!

My parents and sister are here for a couple of more days.  We are having a good time just "being a family".... 

*UtahMama*- thanks for the nice plug for my ancient trip report... you are supercalifragilisticexpialidocious!

*Bee*-so sorry about the mama-drama-  no words of wisdom... just lots of  

Well I fell off the wagon and haven't even seen it (is 7 cookies a day too much???)... but I NEED to get back on because I am using company as an excuse and my family will be here till friday and then my inlaws arrive...  also my dear sister gave me some smokin-hot teeny jeans that I need to not "grow out" of this week 

other news... the Thursday before Christmas, DH was told he was being laid off effective Jan 5..... I am   and scared but, of course he is worried so I have to be the .... but can I vent to you dear Peeps?   I think it is lousy that his employer is only giving him 2 wks notice when both weeks are holidays!  makes it really hard to look for a new job  since nobody is in the office!!!!!! 

so that is why I haven't been 'round much, I have been feeling down and didn't want to infect you all with my blue moods.... but I appreciate your encouragement. I need to get back to exercise and water and not eating so much! Gaining weight isn't going to solve any of my problems!  Anyway- I haven't been near a scale since last Friday so I don't know what I will see this Friday.


----------



## dismom9761

Bee,all I can offer is  

UM,  on the Dyson!!

Twinkie,sending lots of prayers your way.Vent all you want to here and we will listen and offer 

Harley,I was in control all the time... I tink you may get your floor a little faster because i think DH may be there tomorrow.


----------



## dismom9761

winkers said:


> Tonight I am eating the last 2 chocolate covered cherries, I only make them once a year, and since there was only 2 left if I don't eat them , someone else will.    (I think that has something to do with my weight problem)  I also am saying goodbye to take out and fast food for a month!  I've tried to do it before but this time I mean it!  We had take out Chineese and I announced that there will be no chicken nugget happy meals in my house or mini van for at least a month.  My kids looked like they had been handed a death sentence.  We never used to eat out, but with the kids getting older and into sports and dance, it's so easy to hit the drive thru.  Any suggestions for picky eaters?    So now, I'm going to enjoy my last goodie and wath potc 2!




I may try not to eat fast food also..it would help the budget also.I understand about the cherry because i just ate the last Little Debbie Christmas tree cake.


----------



## dismom9761

I had a wonderful Christmas and kind of have a let down feeling now that it is over.I received some great gifts that included workout clothes,nice shirts and sweaters,Mickey sweatshirt and two pairs of shoes.I rarely spend money on clothes for me so I was thrilled. I ate really bad for three days and my stomach is making me pay for it.I had my gall bladder out last summer and have trouble with rich or fatty foods.I had not had any stomach probs while eating well so...

I feel like I gained five lbs over the holiday but I am back full force tomorrow.I have a session with the trainer tomorrow night and I have not worked out for a week. 

Well I am off to do more laundry 

Love ya'll!!!Hope everyone has a great and skinny Tuesday....WWPD


----------



## Bee

Twink- I was one of your groupies before UM mentioned the trip reports.  So sorry about the job.  But as I have been told.... when one door shuts, another opens, vent all you want her.

Dismom- thanks for the encoureagemet... but please dont kill our harleygirl 

Again, Love all y'all


----------



## dismom9761

Bee said:


> Twink- I was one of your groupies before UM mentioned the trip reports.  So sorry about the job.  But as I have been told.... when one door shuts, another opens, vent all you want her.
> 
> Dismom- thanks for the encoureagemet... but please dont kill our harleygirl
> 
> Again, Love all y'all



I didn't try to kill her...she can be so dramatic.


----------



## Backstage_Gal

*Twinkie and Bee*, lots of      

*Twinkie*, I agree, the timing sucks, how unthoughtful and rude of people to do this at this time of year. The HR people should summarily be fired.

But things will work out, just hang in there.  

Miss you!


----------



## spongemommie05

Hello all i am finally making it on here but look at the time   wow i am exhausted christmas was great , except for the sickness i still had and then lil mayson is still cutting massive teeth so he is a snot monster and in pain ,i hope all had a great christmas and not a whole lot of drama and much   to all who did , I did not get on here to post my weight loss before they did maintenance but I am down 3 more pds, but will probably get it back this week, 5 kids home for 3 weeks off track at school,,,, But i am trying to clean up my house and take all my christmas stuff down and get it all de- cluttered,  well i just wanted to say hi but now i am gonna hit the bed   take care and hopefully i can take some time to get caught up on all your post , much love


----------



## monymony3471

Is it over?  Is it safe to come out and face the music from the holidays?

It is?  Good!!!!

Woke up early and did Tae Bo.

I only gained a pound over the weekend, but I tell you what.  I felt yucky the whole time.  

I'm off to throw out left overs.  I hate to do that, but it has to be done or I'll hate myself more.

I skimmed several pages.  Way too much to do in 10 minutes.

Hope everyone had a good holiday and hope that your miss haps did turn out ok.  

Here's to a healthy new year everyone!


----------



## lexmelinda

*GOOD MORNING!!!* 

*Bee*....It doesn't matter how old we get, we are always little girls when it comes to our moms.  

*Twinkie*....Our neighbor was laid off last year and has a much better job now. Something good will come of this. Worst part for his DW: He was at home and underfoot for a month!  

*Harley*.....A man built my house and the laundry room is in the DUNGEON! Congrats on the new appliances and floor. That is my goal for the spring. So glad your son is OK.
*
Monica*....way to keep up the exercising, girl!!

*QUESTION TO ALL....
Do your friends know you DIS? Or are you a closet DISer? *

DH started to tell our friends last night how he wakes up to hear the keys flyin on the keyboard every morning when I'm talking to my "Disney friends". Forums are hard to explain to people who don't understand the concept.

*YESTERDAY....*
I got ANOTHER plate of cookies last night....delicious cookies. I will be so glad when all this stuff is gone. One more party tonight for a friend's birthday. More cocktail food. 

Back to work and water and exercise today....

*HAVE A GREAT DAY, EVERYONE!!!*


----------



## DisneyObsession

Bee...<<BIG HUGS>> 

Twink...What a horrible thing to do to someone at the holidays! It's not like businesses are hiring right now either. My prayers are with you & your family.  

Lex...My friend know I DIS but have no idea what it means!!  And your right, it's hard to explain.

I forgot to mention the best gift I got for Christmas!  Disney on Ice tickets!!!  That was DH's big surprise for me. I got 2 and can take anybody I want...of course he is planning on coming with me, so I guess I'll take him!  

Today I am going to a Bridal shop to look for gowns with DD & her bridesmaids! She is getting married in Aug. It should be a fun day!

See you all later!!!


----------



## summersk

Good Morning Peeps !  I hope everyone had a Merry Christmas & Happy Holidays.  I fell off the wagon for the holidays : , but I am determined to be back on track now  .  I just finished planning my meals today on fitday and I already made my healthy dinners for the week last night, so being that I eat fresh fruit for breakfast, and salads for lunch (I'll be having left over baked turkey on these so I don't have to worry about what protein to put on them), I'll be having a mini 100 calorie popcorn bag, and a small serving of animal crackers 100 calories/day with this.  I am ready!  We also have a gym in our town (owned by a friend of mine) that is open 24 hours and totally affordable, so I think I will be joining as I can go when the girls are with Daddy and I have nothing else to do (those are my BAD  times).  *Bee*I am so sorry about what you are going through the holidays can bring out the worst in people  *Twinkie*I am sorry to hear about your DH's job, prayers and pixie dust coming your way, I know it will work out for the best   
 PEACE to you all GUYS AND DOLLS!  Let's ring this new year in right!  A New Year and a New You!

Kelly


----------



## TwinkieMama

Good morning.

Thanks for all the encouragement and hugs.  They do help muchly.

I am back on the wagon thinking WWPD?  Well, first they step on the scale and face the music (denial aint just a river in Eygpt ya know).. and   holy bon-bons batman!  I have gained *3 lbs*.    So I measured out cheerios for breakfast (total  245 calories) instead of eating leftover blueberry muffins, or homemade bread  or the cookies that seem to be everywhere.

One small step for TwinkieMama, one large leap for Peepkind.

Next step:  Can I dance like no one is watching with a house full of company? 

Do my friends know I DIS?  Well,  yes and no.  Yes- you guys are my friends!   A couple of really close IRL friends knew...  most people, no.  My family knows that I DIS.... just last night my mom said "How do you met people on the internet?"
  I didn't have a good answer for that.


----------



## UtahMama

It's Start Over Day for me!

I grazed too much with all the snacks and treats. I have a couple days to un-do some of the no-doubt extensive damage I've done!!!!  

LexMelinda- my nonDisney friends look at me like I have a third eye when I attempt to talk about the DIS boards. The more confused they become , the harder I explain. It ends up sounding like I like in an alternate universe with imaginary friends who spend hours disscussing refillable mugs and funnel cakes!  

Dismom- you are MY kind of driver! Sounds like FUN!!!!

Summer!!!!!! Way to PLAN!!!! You inspired me! 

DisneyObsession- I LOVE disney on ice! I havent been since I was much younger. It was spectacular even back then! 

To everyone- Have a SKINNY day!!!!!!!


----------



## TwinkieMama

UtahMama said:


> The more confused they become , the harder I explain. It ends up sounding like I like in an alternate universe with imaginary friends who spend hours disscussing refillable mugs and funnel cakes!



   



I can so picture an earnest little UtahMama surrounding by adorable blond children scrapbooking at a churchy women's event while she explains her alternate universe where people post Every Detail of their Disney vacation and have people beg for more!  Did you tell about taking pictures of your desserts while on vacation?  or polling perfect strangers about which stroller to bring and what kind of shoes to wear?
 

Thanks for my daily laugh!


----------



## Bee

UtahMama said:


> It's Start Over Day for me!
> 
> I grazed too much with all the snacks and treats. I have a couple days to un-do some of the no-doubt extensive damage I've done!!!!
> 
> LexMelinda- my nonDisney friends look at me like I have a third eye when I attempt to talk about the DIS boards. The more confused they become , the harder I explain. It ends up sounding like I like in an alternate universe with imaginary friends who spend hours disscussing refillable mugs and funnel cakes!
> 
> Dismom- you are MY kind of driver! Sounds like FUN!!!!
> 
> Summer!!!!!! Way to PLAN!!!! You inspired me!
> 
> DisneyObsession- I LOVE disney on ice! I havent been since I was much younger. It was spectacular even back then!
> 
> To everyone- Have a SKINNY day!!!!!!!



Boo hoo.. no Bee message.  

Well I am outta here... not sure when I can check back in because I am at the hotel in Des Moines, Ia... I will pop back in later..

Love all y'all..... Bee


----------



## mom0299

Hello fellow Peeps!  It sounds like Christmas was eventful for everyone.  We made it back from WDW on Christmas Eve.  I was able to maintain my weight while I was there and have done fairly well so far.  Now I have to get my mind around the fact that I'm trying to Lose weight and not just maintain it.  I'm in a wedding on March 3 and I'd really like to lose 10-15 pounds by then.  Do you think I can do it?


----------



## eeyore45

Trying very, very hard to be positive.

Still working on it.

Working on keeping my 10# ribbon! 

 May the magic visit each and every one of you!!  Such deserving peeps!!


----------



## harleygirl

Good Day fellow skinnie minnies!!  may I have your attention please...

After a brief rest stop for the holidays our Weight Loss Train is once again ready to board, so for all of us who have taken a day (or three) to "sight see" browsing and grazing in the land of unhealthy foods, it is now time to board and claim a seat...
So come on Minnies and lets get this party started!!!

Twink - so sorry to hear about DH -will pray that something way better comes along -and yes you can vent to us

LexMelinda - Even my DH looks at me like I have a third eye when I try to explain why I have suddenly become obsessed with lime green and talk about people using their usernames...and when I laugh out loud at the computer I get really strange looks...

Dismom - I knew you werent going to kill us, and I am so not being dramatic, I was just afraid of your DH killing us if we put a scratch on his purdy truck!!! 

best of luck on a WWPD day!!!


----------



## summersk

does this count for am exercise lol?  jk  I am turning off all of my phones today (cell, and home which is tied up on the internet so that counts as turned off) I am having a day with my girls, ignoring all of society untill tonight when the kids have a spend the night w/daddy, and I am going to the 24 hour fitness to see if I am going to join, buy some art thingies to do for this week to go with some of the Christmas stuff, and see what the inside scoop is on a potential job as I know some people who  work there.  They have oxygen therapy at the gym too, which supposedly counts as 2 hours of cardio if you jump on the mini tramoline while doing the oxygen, also good for blood flow, stress relief (which I could definately use  ), and other wonderful health benefits  I don't know if it's included in the annual fee or not, but it sounds so good.  

I am so glad to see my fellow peeps up and posting!      Keep working on those ribbons, I'm planning to get one for myself soon to show off around the DIS.  

As for telling people about Dising, nope, not anymore.  Everytime I tried to explain the joy of the Dis people seem to relate it to why in the world I would want to visit the mouse annually, and why it is my ultimate vacation spot with my kiddos.  They just can't seem to understand all that Disney World has to offer.  When I can't travel around the world right now with my kiddos I can travel World Showcase  and get some culture  .So most of them fail to understand the Dis either, why in the world would I need internet friends that I probably will never meet?  Because they are some of the coolest non judgemental peeps I have ever met, and maybe, by chance we will have a Dis Peeps tiara tea one day  after I am done the laundry lol  

Keep going girls & guys!  One step at a time  

Kelly


----------



## jeriber

Did anyone see this article in the paper?  It talks about why diets fail so many of us and lists quick and easy changes for cleaning up our diets.  Thay are:
Take a multivitamin everyday.
When reading nutrition labels, pay as much attention to sodium as fat and calories.
Switch to whole wheat bread-this includes pizza crust.
When you do splurge, make sure the item has some nutritional value. For example, pick an oatmeal raisin cookie over chocolate chip.
Build desserts around fruit.  Even if you top it with whipped cream or ice cream you are still getting a serving of fruit.
Keep your snack cupboard, just stock it with healthier options.

Healthy changes need to be so easy that you don't even need to think about them.


----------



## Shula8205

Sorry, double post!


----------



## Shula8205

Bee, I think it's just a mom's perogative to get mad at her offspring . . . My mom and I got in a huge tiff Christmas morning because we somehow lost the can of pumpkin I needed for the donuts I was making (and shouldn't have been eating . . . WWPD?) and she didn't like the mess I was making of her kitchen . . . Fine, I won't cook her breakfast on Christmas morning!!  In the end, I think holidays are just hard on families because we all have increased expectations and get really upset when a loved one ruins the magic . . . Kind of like a Disney vacation, huh?


----------



## UtahMama

jeriber said:


> Did anyone see this article in the paper?  It talks about why diets fail so many of us and lists quick and easy changes for cleaning up our diets.  Thay are:
> Take a multivitamin everyday.
> When reading nutrition labels, pay as much attention to sodium as fat and calories.
> Switch to whole wheat bread-this includes pizza crust.
> When you do splurge, make sure the item has some nutritional value. For example, pick an oatmeal raisin cookie over chocolate chip.
> Build desserts around fruit.  Even if you top it with whipped cream or ice cream you are still getting a serving of fruit.
> Keep your snack cupboard, just stock it with healthier options.
> 
> Healthy changes need to be so easy that you don't even need to think about them.



Remember our whole carrot cake is a vegetable conversation?  
Whole wheat pizza crust is yummy (but takes some getting used to) I just use rhodes bread dough for this. My kids do not like the wheat pastas so I wonder if I did 50-50 they'd like it more. I'm doing this for ME as much as I am for THEM! They have obesity on both sides of the family tree- Genetically Doomed!!! For Christmas, I got them active toys (Emergency Room toys) like skateboards, sleds, helmets, etc. as well as the slothful Legos.  

I am eating leftover Chicken Pot Pie for breakfast. The crust is really flakey so it's buttery, for sure. And I only used pepper (not salt) as per the above article. And I'm drinking Cherry Faux-Crystal Lite. Does yelling at your kids count as cardio?


----------



## aldisneygrl

Well you know that pound I lost yesterday....Found it again.   I think I celebrated losing it a little too much yesterday.   I'm back on track today.

Here is sending  to *TwinkieMama's DH *and to *Bee*!  Holidays do seem to bring out the worst in some people.

*Harleygirl* - your DH needs my new massage chair cushion after he does that new floor.  It does a great shiatsu massage up and down your back. 

*UM*- I looked at that purple Dyson at Circuit City last night.  It says it is the best for picking up pet hair.  Do you have a pet?  That is what I battle constantly.  Along with the dead bermuda grass that my kids track in. 

Keep up the good work peeps!


----------



## honeymo78

for twinkie and bee
Um gets a dyson, Harley gets a new floor and laundry facilities - santa should have brought me a clean house 

Good news, DH was approved for financing (but he forgot to include tax tags and title so hopefully that adjustment will go through okay) and we can pick up the car tomorrow (it needs gas, a wash and a checkup before we take it home).  Now he has to pick out the remote starter/security system he wants.

Did someone mention getting the 7hr disney tour as a present?  We got one too for our March trip.  My mom, who is going with us, really wanted to do the tour but knew we couldn't really splurge on it with the new car so she picked it up for us.  I can't wait!


----------



## PrincessV

Hello all, and Merry belated Christmas!  Sounds like everyone one had a pretty good weekend.  *Bee*, if it's any consolation, my mother drives me nuts AND she lives with me! 

*UMama*, congrats on your new DYSON!
Guess what I found next to my tree?!  A Purple Dyson! I was feeling guilty about accepting it from my mom, but then I remembered just how much the recent WDW trip *I* paid for cost and decided I deserved a sucky present 

Well, I definitely didn't exercise over the weekend, but that's because I was too sick to do more than stay horizontal most of the time!  But a nasty chest cold was just the thing to eliminate my appetite, so I'm hoping for a drop in weight this week.  I keep thinking of the line in The Devil Wears Prada: "I'm just one stomache flu away form my target weight!"


----------



## UtahMama

Ok then! I just got a PM from a long lost PEEP named "sorul82?" aka "S'late" (my nick name stuck, hee hee) and I'm trying to get her carcass over here to play with us...YOU guys will absosmurfly lof her! I met her in real life in WDW on Sept. 14th and she is one of my oldest DIS friends (note, I've only been a non-lurker since July!!! I gits around!) SO!!!! I'm sending out an SOS (since my replying PM wont work %$@#*&!!!!) if you guys "see" her around the DIS, send her to WISH!!!! 

She is "One Honey of an O" (which doesn't make sense, but it sounded funny, so I'll keep in there)


Love Ya all! 

OH, fat free shredded cheese does NOT make good nachos, FYI!


----------



## Poohbear77

Hello Peepers,

 I hope everyone had a wonderful Christmas!! I have not had a chance to read over the posts, but hopefully will get a chance after work tonight  Just wanted to check in quickly. 

 I did fairly well this holiday. Especially since I had to "eat" at 4 different places. The only thing I do not like about the holidays is the fact that I have to rush to so many different places in one day . I felt like this all day Monday   

Anyways... Love to all! I will check back later.

Dawn


----------



## Bee

Thanks again for everyone's support!! 

Does watching my girls swim... count as exercise? 

LY/MI  Bee


----------



## spongemommie05

Good afternoon all! i hope everyone is having a good day 
 Twinkiemama: Sorry to hear about your dh job, Been there and done that many times with DH but always something better came along so i beieve something will for you too Stay strong and you are in my prayers 
Bee: i know it is hard dealing with parents i have a very difficult time with mine and they live 15 mins from me (Let's just say i have to beg mine to watch my kids ) They suck as Grandparents!! but at times i am thankful i have them,. well more laundry needs to be done and dinner needs to be made so i am gonna have to go, LOVE TO ALL MY PEEPS  Try to get on here later


----------



## Tiger Lily 03

UtahMama said:


> Tiger Lily, you should come play with us more often!
> We're wasting away to practically nothing! (My favorite Ursula line)
> 
> Merry Christmas!


Thanks for the invite! I'll try but won't be til after the New Year probably after WDW Marathon. I'm stressing over trying to get my walking up to get through that weekend.

Keep up the great work everyone!


----------



## harleygirl

can you hear me laughing or maybe its groaning - dismom hinted that we should seta goal to walk in the marathon or half marathon at Disney next yr...uh i dunno if my feet can handle it seein as how I cant walk most evenins; now..have a pesky little prob called plantar fasciitis...which is a fancy word for tendonitis in my feet  so when I get up in the mornin I look lie an ole drunk lady bouncing off walls until those tendons loosen up and I can put my full weight on my feets...(which is alot of weight lemetellya)   BUT hhhmmmmm a trip to Disney might be a good goal AND  I am sure we'd get a fancy shmancy tshirt that Noone else would have AND we'd be able to hook up with some fellow Disers...so I'm thinkin if the 5K in Feb (charity thing we're doing) goes well then we'll see on the other...

I suck at dietin let me just say...tomorrow will be better, I will be better prepared...thats all I have to say about that


----------



## mousehouselover

Just have time for a quick "hi" tonight. I HAVE to get on the TM tonight. It's been a week since I did anything that resembled exercise and I know I'm paying for it. I also want to make my goal for the month. 

I had another ok day today. I ran out without breakfast, had a liter of water and lunch was a fiasco. I fell victim to the last of the goodies at work. I had 4treats  and sort of redeemed myself with the little snack-type cracker sticks and a half cup of grape tomatoes. Dinner was a fried chicken salad and a fruit and frozen yogurt shake from Steak and Shake. The shake was really good but I don't know if the yogurt was low fat or not, I'm betting on not....

I'm in the middle of baking banana bread. I woound up with enough bananas for 18 batches!!  There's going to be so much bread I'm going to be giving it away. It sure smells yummy though. I'm thinking of playing around with it a bit and trying to use a bit of whole wheat flout in some of it. 

Hope every one has a good night and a great day tomorrow,
MHL


----------



## UtahMama

banana bread is kind of a fruit, isnt it? I made it once with Splenda and it was wayyyyy too sweet. 

I have just yelled at my kids to clean their room one too many times today and I am exausted. They couldn't possilbly do it when I asked nicely, right? Ugh! So now they're watching some show called "Avatar" and I just devoured a peanut butter and jelly sandwich which mad me feel even worse since it was a pretty good day, food wise. 

Anyway, I think I'll go write in my journal and curl up with a nice Janet Evanovich novel (Motor Mouth) and call it a day. Sadly this mood could have been lifted somewhat with a big ol' diet Pepsi...which I can quit anytime  I'm overtired and hate messy rooms. Deadly combination. 

That plus I had  a very hard time trying to PM people back today with the glitches in the new system (I have no idea what the problem was, but I could do some, not all).

Good Night darling Peeps!  Thanks for listening! I'm having a two for one special on little boys!


----------



## aries1980

UtahMama said:


> *Aries: *do you have a carrying case for your Cricut? There's 3 to choose from on the ProvoCraft website. I'm just wanting the cheapest one, but I dont know! I like the "opposites" font cartridridge. Do the blades last a while? I told my SIL to come use my Cricut, but do the blades go dull quickly?



I dont have a carry case yet I am just using a generic small rolling tote.  I love most of the fonts too.  There is a whole new set of them out I got zooball out of the new ones that  came out.  The blades dont get dull quickly has long as your using them right, meaning using the right depths for the paper = cardstock deeper depth then a vellum sheet that would be shorter depth.  The cutting mats I think go the fastest but I'm still on my first one and its been used a dozen time already.  I wanna find a wholesaler on them to get a case of mats if  I find a good one, I have two other people who wanna go in on it if you like to join that I'll get the info when I figure it out.   I hope that helps


----------



## aries1980

Bee said:


> Thank you all for the  .
> 
> I could write a book or go to counseling.. but, then I would never be able to afford Disney .
> 
> I love my mom.. but have always felt inferior to my brother.. yada, yada, yada!
> I am the fattest I have ever been,..  And, at this point I am gonna concentrate on my dieting starting next week.. But, I have some issues.. if your own mother doesnt like you.. how can anyone else??
> 
> You all are terrific.. I LOVE YOU All!!!!!!


 

Send you out some Lovin... Keep on hanging and of course slimming


----------



## Poohbear77

Ok finally caught up.

*Bee*- Love you.   You're mother sounds completely like mine. Nothing is ever good enough for her when it comes to me. It is one of those things where you don't know what you ever did to her, but she holds resentment for something, I don't know.. 
This Christmas it was "Did you see what Alisa(sister in law) made me, Wow she is so crafty" then she opens my gifts " Oh, this is nice"( in monotone voice). Little digs like this throughout the year. My husband says that I should just stop trying to please her, but he doesn't understand, I always will crave her acceptance even if it is only a little.  We have to realize the problem is not with us, it is with them. But, I tell you one thing, my daughters will NEVER feel that way. So just think about your relationshiip with your daughters, and how good of a mother you are to them. That is the best "therapy" there is.

*UM*- I am so jealous. I want a Dyson. Maybe I can hint hint for my b-day. Hey hunny......

*Haley*- congrats on the new appliances and floor. Your hubby must luuuvvv you very much. Hope you gave him a big smootch a roo.

 This Christmas I recieved lots of perfume(like 5 different kinds) does that mean I stink!!  I also recieved a sewing machine from mother in law. I have NO CLUE how to use this thing. I tried to this morning and messed it up already  Also recieved afew jamies sets. My dear hubby also gave me perfume which he picked out all by himself  ( Live by J-Lo) it smells really good. He also got me a necklace and the bestest gift ever, Bon Jovi Slippery when Wet CD. You just do not know how much I love Bon Jovi.  If I had a freebie he would definitely be the one I have his newer Cd's but this one is back from the early 80's. I have the cassette that I have had since I was a kid which I am still refusing to get rid of(sentimental) much to husbands dismay. I lubby my hubby!!

 I am dreading Friday's weigh in Can't we just skip this one. I know I probably gained back a few pounds. Hey, if I did does that mean i have to take off my 10 pound ribbon 

Good night dear peeps 

*Dawn*


----------



## Poohbear77

Hey, Just realized my 10 pound ribbon seems to have taken itself off!!! 

It must know something already


----------



## lexmelinda

*GOOD MORNING!!! *(insert sunny who is still MIA)

*I want a purple Dyson! I want a purple Dyson NOW!* (said in my best Veruca Salt voice.) I guess I can't complain as DH has already approved the purchase order on a new frig. A girl can still hope can't she?

*This week is a wash for me....*
Too many parties and too many snacks still lingering from Christmas. I will let you all know how much I need to lose AGAIN when I weigh in tomorrow. Back on track next week.  

*HAVE A GREAT DAY!*


----------



## summersk

Good Morning Peeps!  I actually did a good job yesterday!  
BF: Apple, H20
Lunch: Salad w/baked turkey & Turkey bacon  1/2 oz cheese H20
Dessert: Sugar free jello.  I make this in a really weird way, to add flavor I boil 1 & 3/4 cups water with 1/4 cup organic lemon juie, then I stir in 2 Great Value (cheepie walmart brand) SF jello, and instead of cold water I add 2 cups of Diet cherry coke (Oh the horrors, I know it's coke, but it's diet   that counts for something right) H20 2 cups of jello 20 calories
Snack:  100 calorie mini bag popcorn H20
Exercise: 30 min on stationary bike @ 19-20mph ouch 466 calories burned  
Dinner:  Spinach, broccoli, cauliflower, tofu baked (don't judge  )  H20 
Dessert: Jello again 20 calories  H20 
Snack: Animal crackers (are these protein it does say animal after all  )  H20

Same old diet today unless I get around to making something else which I doubt as the girlies are home, they need a bath, housework needs to be done, Tae-bo and Taekwon-do tonight,  I'm feeling better already!  
 
Keep up the good work skinny minnies  A new year and a new you is right around the corner!  You can do it!  Get started RIGHT NOW! 
Type at ya later!  A big group hug to all  Still searching for a job, I know it's bad timing, but I really need something as the new year begins.  Also I figure if I am working there will not be as much time for boredom snacking as my new day will go something like this on a Taekwon do day
6:15 am up to get ready to take eldest DD to school, get girls ready out the door by 7:30
8:00 arrive back at home grab BF for me leave @ 8:30 to get little DD to school
9:00am at work untill 5:00pm (everybody sing now WORKING 9 to 5)
5:15 pick up little DD from Nanny,
5:30 pick up big DD from ACE after school program
6:00 teach Taekwon Do 
Home at 8:30-9:00 kiddo's eat Dinner, brush teeth, bed routine ect
10:00pm dinner then drag self to bed, wake up and begin again.  busy busy busy has got to equal weight loss if I make good food choices.  Thankfully the girls and I will have more time on non TKD nights/weekends (ouch)  please send Prayers and Pixie Dust my way for a job too 

Kelly


----------



## monymony3471

Morning.

I need a Muligan on last week.  I am so feeling the ill effects of non healthy foods.

I am trying to get myself back on track.

I will get back on the TM.  Tonight.  That's all I need, and the rest should fall into place.

Will someone please shove me on that thing after 6pm?

Thanks!


----------



## eeyore45

*Bee* I have the exact same problem with my mom.  I wont bore, or bring the others down, I.... hear you!  and now we've been "summoned" to a wedding!  Memorial Day weekend.  

I'm still taking one day at a time.  I've been so blessed, its hard to go through tough times, but its a lot easier when you look around - I have the bestest dh, and ds' and dd!!!  They did completely spoil me!


----------



## UtahMama

monymony3471 said:


> Morning.
> 
> I need a Muligan on last week.  I am so feeling the ill effects of non healthy foods.
> 
> I am trying to get myself back on track.
> 
> I will get back on the TM.  Tonight.  That's all I need, and the rest should fall into place.
> 
> Will someone please shove me on that thing after 6pm?
> 
> Thanks!



Is a Muligan the same as a "Do Over"? I want a do-over AND an Easy Button! 

I am going to diet like it's my first day today!!!!!

Thus far, I had a candy bar! No..... it was a Slim Fast Optima- Caramel Crispy Peanut. Those are sooooo good! And they're huge too. I hate when you open any food and it's smaller than you wanted. It's a meal- replacement bar with 220 cals / 8 gr. protein but it could be a snack if you did a salad for a meal??

I need to get back into it! So funny, I start my day so motivated and gung-HO  but then "life happens" and I resort to food instead of dealing with it. Like yesterday with my boys not listening to me. They heard me but chose to push my buttons bynot listening to me. I start out nice and it escalates to rage. Rage works better than Nice sometimes. I had a nice long talk (I talked, they listened with glazed over eyes) on the fine line between Nice and Rage.


Mony- You have an appointment with your Tread Mill tonight at 6:15. 24 hour notice is required to cancel... How's That?


Have a Skinny Minnie Day, Y'all!!!


----------



## DisneyObsession

*UM* Do they ever listen without the glazed over eyes?!? I don't know how many times through the years I escalated to Rage because the kids weren't listening! I never liked getting there, but they do push, don't they?!? And I'm with you...I want an Easy Button!  

I may have stayed the same this week after all. The scale was rather friendly this morning, so we'll see what happens at tomorrows WI. 

I really should be working, not DISing, so I'll come back later.


----------



## DisneyObsession

Just realized they "fixed" the colors on the Holiday setting! Things aren't white anymore and are legible!!  YAY!!


----------



## aries1980

Morning Skinny Minnies!!!! Have a wonderful day!


----------



## Poohbear77

*---------------------------*



*----------------------------------------------*

*----------------------------OFFICIAL PEEPS EASY BUTTON PUSH AS NEEDED-----------*


----------



## Poohbear77

*Good Afternoon(or morning depending on location)Everyone!!!*

   Do you ever get that idea in your head where you say "Maybe i'll just start again after New Years" Well this morning was one of those. I looked on the scale(I know weigh in is not until tomorrow) and it said I had gained back 2 pounds  I started thinking well since I already messed up maybe I should just eat what i want now and start again on the 2nd.  

*Thank goodness for you Peeps!!!* Any other year I would have done it, but not this year. I stepped away from the Bob Evans Sausage Egg and Cheese Muffins in the freezer(Husband's). And said What would peeps do????  I closed the freezer and made myself some Weight Control Oatmeal instead!
      

 I am SOOO proud of myself!   Now it is lunch time hmmmm......... Maybe a salad 

I am going to have to get some of those Slim Fast Bars. I miss my chocolate. Especially when my monthly friend comes to visit  

"Talk" later on.............................


----------



## spongemommie05

Good day all ! (insert a very sleep deprived mamma of 5 loverly kids) zombie eyed and barely surviving, I had the longest night again ,why is it when you want to go to bed early your kids don't allow it,  i was ready to crash at 8:30 and didn't get too till 3:30 am (what fun) but i did not turn to food just my water  i am trying to get my ds 3 to sleep in his bed all by himself so i can move the baby downstairs with him (which i am dreading)  he has been sleeping upstairs with sister, i promised him a car's bed if he sleeps in his bed for a whole month he was excited but then last night was a total bust, so when i got him too sleep then baby mayson wakes up possessed by the debil and was thrashing in his crib for 10 mins (night terrors) he would not let me or dh hold him(which is very frustrating) so basically he just screamed and i just held on to dh's hand and looked at each other in the eyes and went to a happy place laughing:  ) i think i should be okay for weigh in tommorow with all the sickness, stress and life i am suprised i am not a toothpick , well i am gonna run just wanted to say Hi" and vent a lil. everyone have a good day and try to make healthy choices love to ya ALL


----------



## DisneyObsession

spongemommie05 said:


> Good day all ! (insert a very sleep deprived mamma of 5 loverly kids) zombie eyed and barely surviving, I had the longest night again ,why is it when you want to go to bed early your kids don't allow it,  i was ready to crash at 8:30 and didn't get too till 3:30 am (what fun) but i did not turn to food just my water  i am trying to get my ds 3 to sleep in his bed all by himself so i can move the baby downstairs with him (which i am dreading)  he has been sleeping upstairs with sister, i promised him a car's bed if he sleeps in his bed for a whole month he was excited but then last night was a total bust, so when i got him too sleep then baby mayson wakes up possessed by the debil and was thrashing in his crib for 10 mins (night terrors) he would not let me or dh hold him(which is very frustrating) so basically he just screamed and i just held on to dh's hand and looked at each other in the eyes and went to a happy place laughing:  ) i think i should be okay for weigh in tommorow with all the sickness, stress and life i am suprised i am not a toothpick , well i am gonna run just wanted to say Hi" and vent a lil. everyone have a good day and try to make healthy choices love to ya ALL



Oh Spongie!!!  I am so sorry for your sleep deprived state! Night terrors are horrible, especially when there is nothing you can do.  I will be praying for a good night sleep for you and ALL your little ones!


----------



## DisneyObsession

Poohbear77 said:


> *---------------------------*
> 
> 
> 
> *----------------------------------------------*
> 
> *----------------------------OFFICIAL PEEPS EASY BUTTON PUSH AS NEEDED-----------*




        

YAY!!!   An Easy Button!!!  
(Thanks Poohbear77!!!)


----------



## monymony3471

UtahMama said:


> Is a Muligan the same as a "Do Over"? I want a do-over AND an Easy Button!
> 
> I am going to diet like it's my first day today!!!!!
> 
> Thus far, I had a candy bar! No..... it was a Slim Fast Optima- Caramel Crispy Peanut. Those are sooooo good! And they're huge too. I hate when you open any food and it's smaller than you wanted. It's a meal- replacement bar with 220 cals / 8 gr. protein but it could be a snack if you did a salad for a meal??
> 
> I need to get back into it! So funny, I start my day so motivated and gung-HO  but then "life happens" and I resort to food instead of dealing with it. Like yesterday with my boys not listening to me. They heard me but chose to push my buttons bynot listening to me. I start out nice and it escalates to rage. Rage works better than Nice sometimes. I had a nice long talk (I talked, they listened with glazed over eyes) on the fine line between Nice and Rage.
> 
> 
> Mony- You have an appointment with your Tread Mill tonight at 6:15. 24 hour notice is required to cancel... How's That?
> 
> 
> Have a Skinny Minnie Day, Y'all!!!



Who gave those boys an easy button?  Take it away!

Great!  Since I ate the left over baked fries from the DC lunch, I have at least 40 minutes to do!


----------



## monymony3471

Poohbear77 said:


> *---------------------------*
> 
> 
> 
> *----------------------------------------------*
> 
> *----------------------------OFFICIAL PEEPS EASY BUTTON PUSH AS NEEDED-----------*



Uh, mines broken.

I have the mouse over the button and I've clicked it a million times.  Yes, I still look fat?  Are there instructions for this thing?


----------



## spongemommie05

DisneyObsession said:


> Oh Spongie!!!  I am so sorry for your sleep deprived state! Night terrors are horrible, especially when there is nothing you can do.  I will be praying for a good night sleep for you and ALL your little ones!


Thank you, Thank you  can i just hybernate like a bear?


----------



## UtahMama

spongemommie05 said:


> Thank you, Thank you  can i just hybernate like a bear?



Ny-Quil


----------



## spongemommie05

UtahMama said:


> Ny-Quil


 i am going to try that tonight because i am gonna go insane! I'm waisting away to nothing  i am just vegging today watching the wiggles .


----------



## Poohbear77

Spongie- I really feel for you with regards to the Night terrrors. My DS6 had them between the ages of 3 and 4. He was not in a crib, so he would come in my room in the middle of the night SCREAMING right in my face I would then scream, then my husband would jump up out of bed going " what, what"  It was definitely a test of my sanity. I would almost dread going to sleep at night knowing that I would be awoken that way. I would feel soo terrible that I could not help him. But you are right there is nothing you can do. you just have to ride it out, then they will become less and less till they stop. Sending prayers in the meantime that the less and less becomes sooner and sooner 

Dawn


----------



## Poohbear77

double post- sorry


----------



## eeyore45

SpongeMom - I have one of those kids!!  When dd was teeny tiny baby, the boys were like in 6th grade, 3rd grade - and they would say "cant you just feed her??"  Why does she scream???  Why doesnt she fall asleep in the car, everyone does!!  lol... 

it did get better (and like you, holding her did NOT comfort her at all, sometimes it does comfort us!!)

Now she's doing it again!!  She's ten!!!   Seriously, she cries she cant get to sleep, and cries, dont make me be the only one awake!!  (and um, your Darling brothers are still awake!!)  Anyway, its truly a Chinese water torture like - just as you drift off... 20 - 45 min... she comes in crying... I tell you sleep deprieved we are!!  Now dh and I take shifts - but I feel so bad for her - at first I lost my temper screaming... now I try hugging her... yes, we follow a specific night time ritual, complete with Vivaldi music... (it used to be one of her CD's but she memorized the order, and if she was still awake at song #9 she'd get hsyterical, now 

I was so interrupted...

started to post around 1 I think...


----------



## eeyore45

gads, I almost hit repost, thought to open a new window, there's my post...

meanwhile, back on the "original" window, its still claiming to be "loading", oops, now it says...





> Database error
> The The DIS Discussion Forums database has encountered a problem.



I've not had much luck today!!


----------



## winkers

My 6 yr old ds has had night terrors for the last 2 years.  He'll go a couple months with out one and then out of nowhere at 1 a.m. he's screaming. It used to scare me so much.  And at first I would end up yelling back at him because I thought he was awake since he is always looking straight at me.  I always feel so bad .  It hasn't happened for awhile now, knock on wood!  I was good this morning, dragged my butt to jazzercise and then weighed myself.  It's been about two months since I have and my scale must be lying because it says I've gained 10lbs!   That's like a 5lb bag of sugar on each cheek!!!  The lumpienss of my bottom must be from all the chocolate cherries I've eaten!   I'm going grocery shopping and I've promised myself I'll only buy healthy snacks..............are snickers healthy if I eat them with a diet dr. pepper????


----------



## dismom9761

Everyone seems to be having a rough time right now. I also thought about scrapping the diet but until after my birthday instead of Jan.2.DH told me that I have come too far to give up now and I have to agree with him.I just MAJORLY blew up at my kids a few minutes ago and may have used a word that they have never heard. The three oldest have been fighting lately but now it seems like they are trying to kill each other.Rachel(DD2) needs an excorcism,she has started throwing temper tantrums that lasts an hour and she actually hurts herself....okay I have to get to why I need to post.

B-an apple
L-grilled chicken sandwich and plain baked potato
S-a kiddie cone at chik-fil-a.I tjhink it has 150 cal.


Now i am going out to eat and to the gym.I worked out with the trainer last night and am REALLY sore.

Love ya'll and will check in later.


----------



## monymony3471

I just figured out how to post video!  I had one I could upload and it 's the cutest!  It's in my trip report.  Go see it.  Guaranteed to make you smile.  Right now it's at the last post. 168 I think.


----------



## eeyore45

DisMom - 

I have to tell you when dd was 3 we had her in a "preschool" (I substitute teach so it was from 8 - 3) She did not, and does not nap (not even at months old - 20 min naps were IT for her!!  ) well, all daycares are required to make kids "nap" for 2 hours (Its when the workers/teachers get their lunch hours) so they tried putting her in a room so she wouldnt disturb others - get this is was the science room, and they decided she was having "fun" so she needed to be "punished"  so other kids wouldnt follow her no nap lead!!  Well, at one point they called the Father (oh this daycare was part of the Catholic high School - it was a real nice, clean, etc) to "bless" dd with "Holy Water"  (we're Lutheran, no Holy water here!!)   

That just truly cracked me up - and I knew how exhausting dd can be... but I couldnt believe they resorted to the Father of the school!!!  They gave her a vial of "holy water" so she was going around blessing everything, cars, dogs, worms!!


----------



## sorul82?

Well, UMama, after 14 PM's I felt I needed to get over here ASAP!


----------



## pixie dust 112

monymony3471 said:


> I just figured out how to post video!  I had one I could upload and it 's the cutest!  It's in my trip report.  Go see it.  Guaranteed to make you smile.  Right now it's at the last post. 168 I think.



That is adorable.  I watched it 3 times!


----------



## harleygirl

SSHHHH can you hear that ???? what is it??  couldit be my burning Glutes from a really kickin workout today? could it be my fat pants as they scream in agony as I sit here catching up on the posse? or is it the last of the cookie cake sitting in the kitchen?   

I have laughed out loud at the posts today, and have been touched by others...ya'll are so great...

I was fairly good today - to a point...

B - 2 pcs toast w spray butter
L - WW salisbury steak
D - Trix cereal and an apple

Snacks really got me tho...I had some cranberry bread after I ate my toast, and then I had some mexican wedding cookies  after lunch...oh and a piece of choc.  see its not my fault tho!!!  The lady I share an office with is like a prof  baker, and gets offended if I dont try her goodies...that sucks I know ! so I cant really do the take a bite thro it away thing, cause she sits there and watches me!!!  oh what do I do???!!!   my scale showed down 1 1/2 pounds this a.m. from last Sat (yes I cheated and weighed early)...so if I show a gain tomorrow I am gonna be really ticked at myself!!!

maybe if I get back on the readmill I can burn another 300 or so cals...

thinkin that it may be time to quit with the Schemes and such and get back to plain ole counting calories....reckon what a good number would be to get me to losing at a decent but healthy rate?


----------



## harleygirl

Poohbear77 said:


> *---------------------------*
> 
> 
> 
> *----------------------------------------------*
> 
> *----------------------------OFFICIAL PEEPS EASY BUTTON PUSH AS NEEDED-----------*



Mines broken too i have clicked and clicked an my house isnt clean yet!  and my fat pants are still screaming!!


----------



## monymony3471

Thanks to UM scheduling my Tread Mill appointment, I did it.  Wow!  What a week off does to you.

I was dying before the first mile was up.  I had to stop and stretch out leg cramps.  I tried to make deals with the devil on the second mile.

But as Malorie is my witness, Tim too, I went 40 minutes.  

We grilled steak for dinner and I made a medley of steamed veggies.

Except for lunch, french fries and fish sticks, I did good.

Breakfast was eggs.

No snacks.

9 glasses of water.  I don't include what I drink while working out.

Ok, I'm just about back on this baby and I'm spitting mad and determined.

Who's with me?

Can I hear an AMEN?!


----------



## UtahMama

sorul82? said:


> Well, UMama, after 14 PM's I felt I needed to get over here ASAP!



*S'Late*!!!! Geeez! I kept trying to reply to your PM and encountered errors after errors and they wouldnt go through (or so I thought). Now I'm embarrassed that I kept PMing the same stuff! I'm not mental or anything....I heard THAT!




*Everyone:*
Sooooo.....Norah just fell out of the shopping cart at Walmart! Right smack on her back! I feel like Carp! I dont strap her in because they are NO challenge for her, but still it would have slowed her down. It happened at the checkout, and there was some wittnesses, who no doubt thought I am an aweful mama! I am!!!! She fell with a big THUD and just staired up at me. After my FREAKED reaction, she started crying. Another checker got me an ice pack for her head, but I dont think she fell on her head THANKFULLY! So, I'm going to go have a good cry and hug my little girl because it could have been tragic. She's playing Legos with her brothers fine as can be.


----------



## pixie dust 112

Hey Peeps!  Get me back on track ....Quick!  I think tomorrow morning is going to be BAD for me!  I was great from the beginning of this thread until Christmas Eve!  I had lost a total of 12 last Friday but I just know that tomorrow is going to be a gain...a BIG gain!  

I have 3 months to go until we leave for WDW, where I'm sure it will be shorts weather!  AHHHH!

Inspire me Skinny Minnies!


----------



## aldisneygrl

utahmama said:
			
		

> Sooooo.....Norah just fell out of the shopping cart at Walmart! Right smack on her back! I feel like Carp! I dont strap her in because they are NO challenge for her, but still it would have slowed her down. It happened at the checkout, and there was some wittnesses, who no doubt thought I am an aweful mama! I am!!!! She fell with a big THUD and just staired up at me. After my FREAKED reaction, she started crying. Another checker got me an ice pack for her head, but I dont think she fell on her head THANKFULLY! So, I'm going to go have a good cry and hug my little girl because it could have been tragic. She's playing Legos with her brothers fine as can be.



You are *NOT* a bad mama!  It has happened to all of us.  You get busy checking out and they just want to be with you or look at something, and then it happens.    Just love on little Norah, and we will love on you. 

Not looking forward to tomorrow.  Kids are at Grandma's and DH and I went out to a Japanese Steakhouse.  It was yummy, but isn't going to be good for weigh in tomorrow.   I might be a little late since I don't have to get up early for any little ones.  I am going to sleep in. 

Good luck peeps!


----------



## monymony3471

pixie dust 112 said:


> Hey Peeps!  Get me back on track ....Quick!  I think tomorrow morning is going to be BAD for me!  I was great from the beginning of this thread until Christmas Eve!  I had lost a total of 12 last Friday but I just know that tomorrow is going to be a gain...a BIG gain!
> 
> I have 3 months to go until we leave for WDW, where I'm sure it will be shorts weather!  AHHHH!
> 
> Inspire me Skinny Minnies!





I think it's what the exercise does to me.

You are doing great.  You hit a snag.  We all did.  It is now over.  No more excuses.  You don't want to undo everything you worked so hard to achieve.

I won't let you.  12 pounds is awesome.  Double it.  24 is better.  Almost a new you.  2 pants sizes could be gone in another 5-6 weeks.  You want to look awesome on your trip.  We all do!  You are not alone.  

Think skinnie minnie meet.  

Skinnie Minnie Meet.

Do you want it?  You know you do!  I do too!  

Work with me.  Like I said before........can I hear an AMEN?!


----------



## aldisneygrl

monymony3471 said:
			
		

> can I hear an AMEN?!



*AMEN*


----------



## monymony3471

*Utahmama:*
   

You are not a bad mama.  No way lady!  Some kids are just prone to that stuff.  My sister fell out of one many years ago and landed on her head.

Now that I see that in writing it sure explains alot.  J/K

Humor tends to help in these situations.

I bet you cried right along with her.  I bet you grabbed and hugged her like never before.  Those snotty women can go and .........for thinking badly of our utahmama.

Her angel was with her.  She is fine and playing with legos.  I haven't read if you've been to aerobics, so something had to get your blood and heart pumping.


----------



## Tinkabella

Utah... I hope Norah  OK.  I know that exact feeling when you see your child falling and your breath is sucked from you lungs and your stomach falls about two feet.  My daugher fell out of a tree last year,(while I was chatting with my mommy friends)  I felt soooo guilty  that I ended up sleeping in her bed with her...just cause I needed to be close to her.    Don't feel guilty, and who cares what those nosey walley worlders think.  You know you're a great mom, we know you're a great mom and most importantly your kids know you are a GREAT MOM !   


I did not feel like such a great mom this week.  I has a sick kid  and didn't even know....my little guy DS4 has another ear infection.  He had 10 in a one year period about 2 years ago and then they just stopped.  Anyways on the 23rd of Dec he said "Mommy my ear feels a little funny"...so prepared mother that I am, I pull out my Dr Mom otoscope (This is the best 20$ I ever spent) and the bulb has blown !  I debated if I should trek down to the clinic because he had no fever and was happy as a clam.  But, with the holidays coming I felt we should just make sure.  So I throw boyo in the van and head out in the freezing rain to the clinic.  The dr. took one look in his ears and asked why I had not come in earlier !  2 massive infections !  I felt awful because I almost didn't go.  3 days later DS said his ear still feels a bit strange...so we go back to the clinic and sure enough the infection has only gotten worse...so another trip to the drugstore for a different antibiotic.  I have an appointment with his ENT specialist on Jan 8 (for his HUGE tonsils) so I guess he will follow up with the ears.  Honestly he just didn't seem sick !  

On the weight front....VERY BAD !!!!   I will report tomorrow but it ain't going to be pretty !   

DH got me a beautiful Coach purse for Christmas !  I feel very fancy smancy with my hip new bag.  I am normally a bargin purse person as I usually carry a wallet, no makeup and a vast assortment of drinking boxes and granola bars.

I will finish off my  last glass of water and head off to bed to face the scale of doom in the morning !!!


----------



## spongemommie05

Utahmama, You are not a bad mama! Norah is fine, Mayson clocked himself in the head today and has a huge gash in his forhead (DH hasn't noticed yet) luckily he did not need stitches, so we both can wallow in sorrow for our babies but they will be okay well i gotta run to the walmart so i'll chat with ya all later,


----------



## pixie dust 112

monymony3471 said:


> I think it's what the exercise does to me.
> 
> You are doing great.  You hit a snag.  We all did.  It is now over.  No more excuses.  You don't want to undo everything you worked so hard to achieve.
> 
> I won't let you.  12 pounds is awesome.  Double it.  24 is better.  Almost a new you.  2 pants sizes could be gone in another 5-6 weeks.  You want to look awesome on your trip.  We all do!  You are not alone.
> 
> Think skinnie minnie meet.
> 
> Skinnie Minnie Meet.
> 
> Do you want it?  You know you do!  I do too!
> 
> Work with me.  Like I said before........can I hear an AMEN?!



Thanks...ya got me...AMEN

Spongie I had Japanese today too!  My DD turned 13 today and wanted to go to her favoite restaurant.  Ihad hibachi steak and chicken.  It is so much fun  and way too yummy!  At least they give you pineapple for dessert and I had water rather than soda or wine to drink...baby steps!

UM - Accidents happen!  Its so hard being a Mom.  We can't stop everything and we feel guilty about it.  Look at all the wonderful things you do for your kids....even though they won't clean their rooms!

Tinkabella - my DD was spending alot of time coming home from school last year.  Lots of times I just knew she was faking.  If the kids tell our school nurse they feel like they need to vomit she says "Call home"  the kids all know this so they never have a headache or anything it's always "I feel like I'm gonna barf!"  So the nurse calls me one day and says your DD is sick come get her.  I say do you know how many times she has come home sick in the past 3 months.  She is always fine when we get home.  She has never vomited when I bring her home from school.  Tell her to lie down a few minutes, I'm sure she's fine.  Nurse looks at DDs record and says "Oh my I think you're right.  I'll have her stay here a few minutes and then send her back to class.'  A few minutes later the nurse calls to tell me DD just through up all over the nurses office.  Talk about guilt!


----------



## harleygirl

Pixie - as I said last night ALL ABOARD!!!  you're not the only one of us who has taken a break...now's the time, tomorrows the day, what ever the scale says, just swallow it as a dose of good medicine and start over.  This is it -your Do-over you've got time to make a difference!!  think positive and make each calorie count (I say this as much to myself as to anyone reading as I have been Way Bad over the few days...but tomorrows the day)

Mony - AMEN!!!

as a result of my earlier confession of tasting to many treats I imposed a sentence of TM time and put in another 20 min.  Wish I coulda lasted longer, but my hamstrings and glutes wouldn't allow for it.  I think I am gonna have to use the handicap stalls tomorrow at work. YIKES 

UM - been there done that , can feel and sympathize with you!!!


----------



## Poohbear77

*AWWW UM BIG * Trust me we have ALL been there. That doesn't make you feel much better at the time though does it? I remember when my oldest was a baby I left her on my bed unattended while I went to answer the phone. I was gone maybe 2 minutes, and in that time she had somehow rolled off the bed and onto a hard wood floor. I rushed her myself to the hospital which was about 8 minutes away crying my eyes out. Talk about feeling horrible, trying to explain what happened to the nurses and emergency room DR was the worst. I swear they looked at me like I was a child abuser. Ugh. She was Ok though. 

Anyhoo- Just love her to pieces. Chances are she forgot about it 5 minutes after it happened. 

*Tinkabella*- Prayers that your little one will feel better very soon. To care that much shows what a great mother you are 

*Monymony*- I am off to your trippie. Can't wait to see the video. By the way *AMEN*

*Pixie*- Don't give up now. We are all here for you 12 Pounds is awesome, and too much to throw away. YOU CAN DO IT 

OK so whats up with the easy button. It doesn't work for me either. I guess i'll have to return it....."Hunny where is the Staples receipt my button's broken".....

Night girls


----------



## aries1980

pixie dust 112 said:


> Hey Peeps!  Get me back on track ....Quick!  I think tomorrow morning is going to be BAD for me!  I was great from the beginning of this thread until Christmas Eve!  I had lost a total of 12 last Friday but I just know that tomorrow is going to be a gain...a BIG gain!
> 
> I have 3 months to go until we leave for WDW, where I'm sure it will be shorts weather!  AHHHH!
> 
> Inspire me Skinny Minnies!



come on pixie you can do it you can do it... rah rah rah keep on slimming keep on slimming... disneys coming Tada!!


----------



## aries1980

monymony3471 said:


> I think it's what the exercise does to me.
> 
> You are doing great.  You hit a snag.  We all did.  It is now over.  No more excuses.  You don't want to undo everything you worked so hard to achieve.
> 
> I won't let you.  12 pounds is awesome.  Double it.  24 is better.  Almost a new you.  2 pants sizes could be gone in another 5-6 weeks.  You want to look awesome on your trip.  We all do!  You are not alone.
> 
> Think skinnie minnie meet.
> 
> Skinnie Minnie Meet.
> 
> Do you want it?  You know you do!  I do too!
> 
> Work with me.  Like I said before........can I hear an AMEN?!



AMEN!!!!!!


----------



## UtahMama

Thanks!!!! So much LOVE! 
She's fine and full of piss-n-vinegar as always. I love my kids SO much and a "close one" like this just makes me more carefull. *Tinkabella*- so carpy about the ear infections! I think it's amazing how tough kids are acting like there's nothing wrong untill it's BAD. Poor lil guy! I've only had one Ear-Infection Child (my DS17 sure had his share!) so I can sympathize. *Spongie*- oh how funny DH hasn't noticed Mayson's owie! Poor little guy! Give him a kiss from Aunt UtahMama  . *Monica-* and *Aldisneygirl*- YUP, I did cry with her and held her. Glad it's over and she's fine. Mony2- I LOVE your dd in the video!!!!!!!! *Pixie-* Ok, I'll inspire YOU if you inspire ME? Deal? I think it's a great time to get back into it!  I do NOT want to give back my ribbon. The only way I'll weigh less is if my scale ("Lying Beach") is broken!  



I may take my*ONE*  "Free Pass" tomarrow. I'll weigh in, but it wont be pretty, thanks to GRAZING on treats. Oh well. My EASY BUTTON wont work either! I clicked on it and clicked on it till my clicker hurt, no magic, this time! I'm just glad I have all you guys because I'd just have given up many times....

I'm just need a fresh start.


----------



## aries1980

When is the skinny minnie meet I've been out of the loop with the move but I am back with my 9lbs and counting!!!

UM- your not a bad mama, aniella hits here more than you can count I swear im buying here a helmet or a catscan.  She got a huge knot from hitting the arm of the futon last night!! 2 year olds what can I say...


----------



## lexmelinda

*AMEN! START AGAIN!* 

I FEEL PUFFY! Anyone else? When I'm eating right and exercising, I feel lean and mean. After a week of cookies, candy, and various/assorted cream cheese dips....I feel gross. 

I know FOR SURE I've gained 3 pounds so next week that's GONE! 

*S'late*.... Can't wait to know ya better. You'll love it here! 

*UM*.....I can make you feel better....I locked Mimi in the car when she was 5 months old! I stood outside the car and cried while I waited for DH. And if you have a magnifying glass you can see that there's a big green bruise on James' head in my siggie pic. We all have those moments...just part of the mom-job. Glad to hear Norah is better.  

*HAVE A GREAT FRIDAY, EVERYONE!*


----------



## harleygirl

Can I have a free pass this week?  okay I know that day before yesterday I was down 1.5 lbs....so how come I weigh in this morning and I am up a lb from last week (a 2.5 gain in 2 days???)  what the? 

self imposed punishment for prior cookie binge- 30 min on TM/day and Broccoli AND squash and no "pure" sugar (like cookies and cakes and whatnot)

my new years wish - "magic" weight loss


----------



## monymony3471

Good Morning Peeps!  It's a blessed day!  Yes it is.  This is the day we put the holidays behind us and forge on!  We are going to slim in the new year!

WOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOO!  Blow your party horns because this is the year of the new, improved, and healthier YOU!

You are putting yourself first for a change.  About darn time!

I am down from last week but only a pound.  I did have a total loss before of 14, now it's 13.  I am fine with that.  I'm still 13 pounds less than I was at the beginning of November.

You know whats cool?  We are ahead of those who will be starting their New Years Resolution on Jan 1st.  We have the edge.  

Keep on Keepin' On!  

I think once we all hit our goals and this has been brought up before, that there should be a skinny minnie meet somewhere.  Preferably WDW.  

So, I'm just keeping that out their for insurance.

Make the weekend count everyone!  We really are doing awesome.  You can't deny that!


----------



## UtahMama

*I AM UP ON THAT, MONY!!*


YAY! I didn't GAIN!!!!!! I blew my nose, clipped my nails, removed my earrings, went big potty and.....got on the scale! THE SAME!!!! 

 I was thinking last night about the GAIN I was expecting, and NONE of the food I snacked on or tasted or endulged in was worth it! NONE! I did not excercise once during the last week so I know I'm really slowing myself down.

It's WAYYYY more important to me to get these extra pounds off and be healthy for myself!

I havent heard if WDW is offering Free Dining again this year. That is the deal breaker for us (family of 6). I do know that you can buy the dining plan. DH was looking at the cheapest deals. So we are 50-50. My basement would be built slower, thats all. I know we're going Oct. 08 with the SpongeClan. I get to be Tour Guide Barbie! Cant wait for that!

For the Recipe Circle:
I found some cheap scrapbooks at walmart but they were 10x10. They also have a new whole section of recipe books and pages and embellishments. I'm not sure how to make them work, though. One is baking (not diet-y), one is Pot Luck Favorites, and one is BBQ style.So really none of them would work but the *idea* was interesting. So I'm still looking at Roberts next. I really like to see the stuff in real life and Utah has TONS of stores with tons of stickers and die cuts and paper. I think I will get recipe or index cards too. I'll be utilizing my new Cricut for sure. Please do the recipe circle even if you are not the least bit crafty because I want your recipes!

For the wee-little surprise:
Last day to get in your addresses (PM me) is Jan 5th. It will be almost 2 weeks after that till you get it. You'll likey!      


For all the Peeps:
Be brave, weigh in! You may be surprised, I sure was! Dont be a-scared, sweetie-bugs! We do have such a nice advantage over those starting at the new year. *Mony2*  you are always my cheerleader  

*Harley-* Uh, sounds like your scale is a Lying Beach too... 

*Lexy-* I feel puffy too. My weight miraculously stayed the same but I ate crap so I feel puffy and crappy. Interesting consept!


----------



## Tinkabella

well....not as bad as I thought, I stayed the same !!!!  It's a festivas miracle  .   After all the grazing and chocolate popping I am really surprised.  My DH pointed out that i did most of the cooking and preparing so I guess I used up some calories just on the christmas legwork. 

harley: I would like a ticket for the train !   I am ready to get back on board !!!! Hop on everyone it's a bullet train to slimdom.

so...for accounting purposes....Tinkabella stays at 5 pounds down with 9 more to go.  (I have another full week to figure out how to get that darn 5 pound ribbon to appear !??!@#$   )

Todays goals are: 

Drink my 64 oz of water.  
NO CHOCOLATE !!!!
No zombie eating
nothing "white"


Have a super skinny day everyone !


----------



## monymony3471

Just something I noticed.  Husbands have been supportive based on testimony here.  Very nice!

It's hard to be so honest here with the tag fairy lurking.  I've already got burned once, but my you know whats got smaller.  DH noticed.  Of course he did! 

The only way I can be so successful is to cheer everyone on!  I need competition!  You better work!  Get going!  Yaw Yaw!


----------



## summersk

I already had the binge, now I could use a hug  .  I hope youg guys don't mind me venting here, it definately affects my weight.  As you guys know I am going through a messy divorce, and just last night HE hinted that he is going to go for full physcial custody because I am going to have to work full time through Spring and Summer, then return to school/work part time in the fall.  I have been a stay at home mom for 8 years, homeschooling my oldest DD the last 3, untill we put her in school at Halloween.  My little DD goes to the same Montessori preschool that the oldest went to from 9am to 12pm.  I have signed up the oldest DD for the afterschool program, and have hired one of the teachers at Montessori to watch the little DD untill work is done.  He won't even help out paying for those, the temp. agreement is going to mediation.  Now he's talking about getting full custody so that his mom and dad (Mom carries a gun in her purse loaded with a round in the chamber and just the saftely on b/c she afraid that if she had to use it she couldn't **** it in time, Dad carries a loaded gun in a cooler with his heart pills and brags about waving it at tailgators to make them back off on the highway).  Of course I have no proof of this just what I have seen and been told but of course they'll deny everything  I am so scared last night I turned to food as I didn't know how else to comfort myself.  I'm trying to find a job, He is yelling at me for not having a job/not contributing, but the hours I need are hard to come by.  On the weight side the lying beach says I have gained 1.5 this week alone making it an even 10 pounds since this all started, I'm hoping these will come off quick as today is the last day I have to take a really high does of meds that make you gain weight.   I'm having a really hard day today   and trying not to show the kiddos.  

*Monymony* Congrats on being down a pound and AMEN! 
*Harleygirl*: A New Year is upon us,  PD for your magic weight loss!
*UM*:  I know just how you feel b/c Maddie fell from a cart at Walmart earlier this year, not only did I feel horrid, but I got evil comments from the older woman behind me.  You are a great mother, but sometimes accidents happen  especially to the little squirmy ones.  
*Pixie*:  YOU CAN DO IT!  You have enough time before you leave GO for it girl, back on the wagon I say  
COme on ladies and gents!  WE can beat this thing!  The cookies and candies are eaten, and the Christmas parties are over, only the New Years party left to go and that's only one night!  Stay strong!   

*   COME ON SKINNY MINNIES WE CAN DO IT, PUT A LITTLE POWER TO IT!!!!!   *


----------



## monymony3471

summersk said:


> I already had the binge, now I could use a hug  .  I hope youg guys don't mind me venting here, it definately affects my weight.  As you guys know I am going through a messy divorce, and just last night HE hinted that he is going to go for full physcial custody because I am going to have to work full time through Spring and Summer, then return to school/work part time in the fall.  I have been a stay at home mom for 8 years, homeschooling my oldest DD the last 3, untill we put her in school at Halloween.  My little DD goes to the same Montessori preschool that the oldest went to from 9am to 12pm.  I have signed up the oldest DD for the afterschool program, and have hired one of the teachers at Montessori to watch the little DD untill work is done.  He won't even help out paying for those, the temp. agreement is going to mediation.  Now he's talking about getting full custody so that his mom and dad (Mom carries a gun in her purse loaded with a round in the chamber and just the saftely on b/c she afraid that if she had to use it she couldn't **** it in time, Dad carries a loaded gun in a cooler with his heart pills and brags about waving it at tailgators to make them back off on the highway).  Of course I have no proof of this just what I have seen and been told but of course they'll deny everything  I am so scared last night I turned to food as I didn't know how else to comfort myself.  I'm trying to find a job, He is yelling at me for not having a job/not contributing, but the hours I need are hard to come by.  On the weight side the lying beach says I have gained 1.5 this week alone making it an even 10 pounds since this all started, I'm hoping these will come off quick as today is the last day I have to take a really high does of meds that make you gain weight.   I'm having a really hard day today   and trying not to show the kiddos.
> 
> *Monymony* Congrats on being down a pound and AMEN!
> *Harleygirl*: A New Year is upon us,  PD for your magic weight loss!
> *UM*:  I know just how you feel b/c Maddie fell from a cart at Walmart earlier this year, not only did I feel horrid, but I got evil comments from the older woman behind me.  You are a great mother, but sometimes accidents happen  especially to the little squirmy ones.
> *Pixie*:  YOU CAN DO IT!  You have enough time before you leave GO for it girl, back on the wagon I say
> COme on ladies and gents!  WE can beat this thing!  The cookies and candies are eaten, and the Christmas parties are over, only the New Years party left to go and that's only one night!  Stay strong!
> 
> *   COME ON SKINNY MINNIES WE CAN DO IT, PUT A LITTLE POWER TO IT!!!!!   *



summersk:    Please go speak to a legal counsleor.  Find out your rights.  Keep a journal.  Right down everything that effects the welfare of your children.  It's very hard for a man to get soul custody of the children without proof of the mom being a bad parent.  It sounds like he is just trying to scare and rattle you.  Probably all he has to play with.

Be strong and remember what you are doing for yourself is also going to benefit your kids.


----------



## UtahMama

Summer!  YIKES! Sounds awful!!! 


Hey, you got censored, that should make your day!!!!


----------



## summersk

I definately need to be censored  I can't believe that was censored, something about getting the firearm out of her handbag?  oh, well, could have said something much worse today  I feel better already having told you guys what I am facing.  *Monymony* thanks for the advice, I left a message for my lawyer this am, and I will keep a journal starting today!  Good Advice  
*UM*, thanks for the hug and the laugh, I did need that!

summersk (still laughing and that's exercise!)


----------



## pixie dust 112

Summer -  you'll get through it!  Definitely keep a journal of absolutely everything!

Well guys I'm up 2 lbs this am.  So brings me bacxk to the total of 10 lost.   I really liked 12 better!  But you play, you pay!  Back to drinking lots of water ...that is something I did not do this week.  Also need to write everything down again so I stop grazing!

Good luck everyone!


----------



## TwinkieMama

Morning skinny minnies!

I took last week off and *gained 2 lbs*  which brings my total loss to 10 lbs since the thread started.  Some important life lessons were learned:

1. I have a "fat brain" which means that if I eat how I want, I *will* gain weight.... therefore I must be actively trying to lose/strictly maintaining with exercise and calorie counts in order to not gain weight.

2.  Some of the stuff I ate was worth it but the majority was not... also the zombie bites will kill ya.

3.  I feel better when I am exercising regularily yet I will do any thing to avoid it  

4.  Making good choices is NOT selfish... you must take care of yourself in order to take good care of your family.


*Summer*-   unfortunately I have been there with the ugly custody battle stuff... it *is* awful.... I don't know you or your extended family but please remember that 1. Child support is the right of the child and it is unfair to the child to trade it/reduce it in order to gain something else (like custody time)  2.  Most men threaten to go for full physical custody... most men do not actually want it and are using it as a lever to get something else (like reduced support)  (no offense any Men lurking out there... this is a fact, much like gravitys effect on my figure...not good but a fact) 3.  Get a lawyer! and then talk to them and listen to them... it may not be in your best interest to work full time... again I am not a lawyer and I don't know the situation but in these troubled times you need a professional to guide you because things are sometimes counter-intuitive (for example we were told to buy a house which was a huge stretch financially (as opposed to renting an apt) because it would help us in getting custody) ... anyway  lots and lots of   it is hard and you do need support and just someone to say " you are doing a good job mom!"  but gaining weight will not help you or your girls or punish your husband! (and I am talking to myself here, not just you)  You can do it!


----------



## jeriber

summer-yikes-would hate to be in your shoes right now but know that we are here for you. 

Put new batteries in the magic scale and get no reading at all-guess I'll be standing in the return line at Target this weekend.  Stepped on the non digital scale and it showed a 4 pound gain-don't know where that came from since my pants are all fitting better.

Did shovel a ton of snow this morning so that my day care kiddos can get to the door.  The snow was two feet deep all down the sidewalk because of the way the wind blew last night.  Actually feel pretty good about the unplanned but definitely needed workout


----------



## DisneyObsession

*Summer*...My prayers are with you at this tough time.  As others have said, men generally do not get full custody. It sounds like he is threatening you in a way he knows will hurt you. Stand strong and be sure to keep at your lawyer until you talk to him and figure out what will be best for you. 

*UMama*...We have all been there with our kids. My one DD was notorious for falling down stairs! The first time she crawled from my BR, through the hallway and "crawled" down 15 steps, hitting linoleum at the bottom. She was fine. DS fell out of the cart at the supermarket onto that nice linoleum covered concrete floor. Yes, I got looks, but I knew I was doing all I could to keep him in it.   for you! Your a great mama!!

*Mony*... AMEN!

Now, as for weigh-in...I am taking a pass this week. I know I have gained,  but really don't want to know how much, as I'll only get depressed and eat more while I am sitting here alone at work all day! So, next Friday I will have a number for you from where I was last week! 

Yes *LexMelinda*, I DO feel bloated and puffy!!!


----------



## eeyore45

Like UM, once removed everything etc etc...

I stayed the same, and I'm not looking back, looking forward.  I am planning on having pizza, shrimp, and champagne - and not looking back...

I bought a pedometer, and will log in 10,000 steps!!


----------



## dismom9761

I only have a minute but wanted to report -I stayed the same. I do feel VERY puffy but I was happy with no gain.My loss is still 11 1/2 lbs.

  Summer.Keep us up to date on the happenings and I will be praying for you.My best friend just went through this and it was hard but her ex did not come close to getting her DD.

UM,you are a great mom!!My DD has fallen out of the buggy-sometimes no matter what you do they get hurt.I was questioned when my oldest was 10 mths old because he had so many bruises.He started walking at 9 mths and was a mess.

Mony,AMEN!!!Thanks for being such a great cheerleader. 

Okay I slept late and have a ton to do so I gotta go...Love Ya'll....Oh yeah I would love a meet in WDW!!!Harley and I are only 7 hrs away...if I drive.


----------



## aries1980

ok i'm going to get on the scale right now?


be right back!!!! WIsh me Luck!!


----------



## aries1980

ok i'm going to get on the scale right now?


be right back!!!! WIsh me Luck!!   


Ok Im back and here it is no change only a fluction of a misley 1/2 pound.   I am due for Auntie Flow so I'll cough it up to that and Christmas!!

I want my 10lb ribbon so bad too!!! Going to drink some water and exercise....


I made a quiche with leftovers from christmas: Pretty much healthy

ok leftover 

cauliflower
corn
one box Brocolli and cheese (the frozen birds eye kind)
Sprinkle of parmesan cheese
1/2 cup egg beaters
1/4 cup of whole milk

puree it till all mix and the smooth consitency you like
roll out one pillsbury pie crust press in quiche pan or round tart pan.
poke with fork, pour in mixture sprink with some shredded cheese and bake 40 mins.


----------



## aldisneygrl

Ok, weighed in.....maintained!  I think that is good considering that I wasn't very good this week.   I did go on a walk with DH and puppy last night after the Japanese Steakhouse.  Maybe that helped. 

I pledge to my fellow peeps to be on my best behavior this week. 

Good Luck to all!


----------



## honeymo78

No gain or loss this week and I'm very thankful for that - I was worried it would be a disaster.  

We got the new car last night - yay!  But some neighbors were doing tree removal this morning (thanks for not leaving a note on our door last night) and the car was covered in sawdust from the tree mulcher thing parked in front of our driveway and little tiny scratches from the debris.  It's not even 24hrs old and needs a paint touch up.  You'd think the driveway would be the safest place for it - I guess not :shrug:  Oh and my car was on the street right in front of the tree they were removing and next to the cherry picker (again, why didn't they leave notes on people's doors either yesterday or the day before letting us know not to park there) and I'm lucky one of the big trees didn't crush it when it fell.


----------



## Poohbear77

Like I thought up 2 pounds. oh well good thing swiper swiped my 10 pound ribbon cuz it would be gone anyway 

CUT< REVERSE< START AGAIN

Congrats to everyone who maintained or lost. *YOU ROCKED THE HOLIDAYS*

ALL OTHERS-  I am right there with you. Free do-over starting *today*

 to all


----------



## Ellester

Well, I'm up 1.5 lbs. Not as bad as it could have been, but not great either. Twinkie, I have a "fat brain" just like you! Fruit and veggies are not on my radar if I'm not constantly thinking about eating healthy. Fudge has milk in it, so that's good for breakfast, right? That's how my normal thinking goes. My big problem is lack of exercise. DH and I are going to bite the bullet and buy an elliptical trainer this weekend for our gift to each other. We'd really rather have the HDTV we were originally planning on, but we need to get our fat butts trimmed down before we can become couch potatoes! It would be nice to have HD to watch while ellipticalling (is that a word?) though....

Summer, I am so sorry you're going through all this. It's bad enough that you're on the meds, but the stress too! I'd be up 50 lbs. if I was you, so look on the bright side! I'm just down here in Columbus, so if you need a localish friend you have me! 

OK, Peeps! We have a new year staring us in the face and it's time to get serious and shed some major poundage!       (Do the bananas count as my exercise?)


----------



## winkers

I managed to drag myself to jazzercise this morning, woohoo 3 days in a row!  I had the privelage of standing behind a woman in dark blue pants, only problems was that when she bent over, which was quite often, they became TOTALLY see thru!  And, she wasn't wearing underwear!!!  (insert collective, ooohhhh gross!)  It was like an accident scene, hard to look away.  I felt so emabarassed for her and me!  There were several of us who noticed.  So do we tell her or just make sure we aren't behind her again?     Anyway, I'm not weighing myself today since I nearly had a heart attack when I did yesterday, so I'll do it next week.  I feel like a drug addict coming off drugs, I need chocolate!!!  It's been 24 hrs and I feel like I'm going to die if I don't have some.


----------



## UtahMama

SUMMER... I hope this makes you laugh, but your divorce dug up some funny details of MY crappy divorce 10 ish years ago. My exDH cheated on me because he said I was too fat confused: ) for him after our baby was born (DS17 now) so we divorced (HIS loss, trust me). Anyway, I decided the BEST way to punish him and raise my bruised ego was to do a makeover and lost a TON of weight and looked HOT HOT HOT!!!! Smokin' HOT, I tell you! Luckily, he lives in another state and so we rarely see each other. His new wife ALSO started out slim and gained a TON of weight (he has that effect on women???) Soooo, one year we...my NEW family,  went to get Jordan (DS17 who was visiting daddy-o) and guess who's eyes BUGGED   out of his head and a loud "DAMN" escaped his mouth??? THAT was truly the best moment of my life...my "Ha-HA!!!" moment (I know my story is very immature but I'd do it all over again). Now, I wouldnt want him to see me NOW (with my extra 30 ish pounds since my SMOKIN' HOT days) but he'll be coming this next summer for DS17's High School Graduation and I need that "Ha-Ha!!!!moment" part deux!!!!    

I hope you thought this was funny. I'm worried you'll think I'm butting it.


----------



## jeriber

Ellester-we have an elliptical and I can't use it.  I hopped on it the other day and had to stand at the very front of the foot thingies with my toys curled up so that I could hold onto the handle bars (is that whet they are?).  Apparently I have freakishly short arms -didn't know that until last week though.  Anyway, I have to see if the handles can be adjusted so that I can exercise right.

twinkiemama-I totally agree withthe exercise thingie-I know it's good for me and I enjoy it when I get going but I can come up with all kinds of excuses not to do it. (the short arm thing above is not an excuse as I would really like to use the elliptical)


----------



## PrincessV

AAARRRGGGHHH!!!  I just typed out this long, expressive post, had one last thought to share and POOF - the DIS refreshed all by itself and it's GONE! 

Aight, trying again....

I forgot to weigh in this morning, at my lightest hour, but as of now, I've stayed the same, so I'm happy!
I'm starting to feel a little better, but don't want to push it.  So my goal for this week:
Yoga today, Sun. & Wed.
TM tomorrow, Tues., & Thurs.
Small portions and a 3 drink max on NYE

I'm all over a Skinnie Minnie Meet, so that might just drive my motivation! 

*summer* you just hang in there sweetie!  Don't let the shenanigans of the legal system get you down.  As my atty. explained to me during my divorce, EVERYONE shoots for the moon initially, knowing they won't get half of what they want.  Of course he's asking for full custody; he'd look bad if he didn't.  Doesn't mean he has a chance of getting it.  And the person who doesn't think he has a chance will inevitably make stuff up to make you look bad.  I can't even tell you the crazy stuff my ex accused me of!  Just remind yourself that all he'll accomplish is making himslef look like an idiot. As others have said, absolutely write down EVERYTHING, the good, the bad, the mundane.  Your preparation and attention to details can only help show that you take beinga  parent seriously.  You can help yourself, and your atty., out a lot by doing plenty of research.  I can't recommend checking out divorcesource.com enough.  It really helps you spot potential issues and how they're viewed by different people.  Hang in there - you can do it!  

 to *Tinkabella, UMama*, and ALL of us mommas who move heaven and earth for our kiddos and who take it so hard when we feel we've failed them in their accidents, injuries, illnesses and hard knocks.  We feel it so much because we _care_ so much, and that just makes us awesome parents!


----------



## sorul82?

UMama, I thought your story was funny!  So, how do I join the DISappearing Peep party?  I have lost a whopping 6lbs since I saw you in September! Or maybe my scales just need new batteries.


----------



## spongemommie05

sorry double post


----------



## PrincessV

UtahMama said:


> SUMMER... I hope this makes you laugh, but your divorce dug up some funny details of MY crappy divorce 10 ish years ago. My exDH cheated on me because he said I was too fat confused: ) for him after our baby was born (DS17 now) so we divorced (HIS loss, trust me). Anyway, I decided the BEST way to punish him and raise my bruised ego was to do a makeover and lost a TON of weight and looked HOT HOT HOT!!!! Smokin' HOT, I tell you! Luckily, he lives in another state and so we rarely see each other. His new wife ALSO started out slim and gained a TON of weight (he has that effect on women???) Soooo, one year we...my NEW family,  went to get Jordan (DS17 who was visiting daddy-o) and guess who's eyes BUGGED   out of his head and a loud "DAMN" escaped his mouth??? THAT was truly the best moment of my life...my "Ha-HA!!!" moment (I know my story is very immature but I'd do it all over again). Now, I wouldnt want him to see me NOW (with my extra 30 ish pounds since my SMOKIN' HOT days) but he'll be coming this next summer for DS17's High School Graduation and I need that "Ha-Ha!!!!moment" part deux!!!!
> 
> I hope you thought this was funny. I'm worried you'll think I'm butting it.



   Love it! LOVE. IT!


----------



## spongemommie05

Good afternoon all i am pretty frustrated today!!!
My dd had dental surgery planned for this morning and my mom was gonna watch my kids for me and she called and told me she couldn't because she was sick (which is okay i would just take them with me)but ds 7 was throwing up this morning so i called and canceled (ya would think that was the right thing to do i called a hour before and let them know the reasons why.
But NO they called me back and began to chastize me on the whole situation the lady even had the nerve to tell me to just find a babysitter (like it was that easy)and that it was a serious thing because they rent the space and they have the doctor's and nurses there already (DUH! they are supposed to be there and i understand that, ) the thing that made me loose my temper and call her a not so nice name, Was her complete lack of consideration and ,that she had the nerve to tell me i was not taking it seriously, that is when i said NO you ***** i am a mother of 5 kids don't tell me i am not taking it seriously, do you know how hard it is for me to plan things esp when my kids are out of school for xmas break and everyone else's kids are too ?(That made her shut her mouth) i feel bad that i called her a name but that is just ridiculous ) i even was up till midnight getting organized for today, now if that is not serious i do not know what is , anyways that made my morning bad but i called my dentist that contracts them and they apologized and in an 20 mins that not so nice lady called me back and was apologizing. i was so mad i was bawling, then my dentist called back to make sure i was okay and has a $20 gift certicate for my kids to COLD STONE ice creamery  (i here that place is the bomb for ice cream ) i love my kids dentist and they are awesome .. 
well anyways i had to vent! 
had a great night sleep put the baby to bed with enya's Ameritine Cd and it worked he slept all through the night so did DS3 he went to bed with the car's soundtrack and came upstairs with me about 7ish .. Thank You for all your prayers they worked 
*As Far as weigh in *I magically  have not gained or lost i am happy that i did not gain, so far i have lost 15pds( GONE FOREVER. )Is that accurate accountant utahmama? 
well gonna go make the kids lunch and then take some more xmas stuff down check in a lil later, read all the post so far!  Love to all


----------



## PrincessV

sorul82? said:


> UMama, I thought your story was funny!  So, how do I join the DISappearing Peep party?  I have lost a whopping 6lbs since I saw you in September! Or maybe my scales just need new batteries.



*S'late!!* SO good to see you on the boards again!  Just jump right in ... wait... you're already down 6 lbs.?  You're already leaps and bounds ahead of me - way to go!

Now, about that little TR still hanging out there...


----------



## UtahMama

S'Late!!!!! Yup, just jump in! Six pounds is a half a dozen pounds gone forever! You just choose your own diet and excercise plan and weigh-day is Friday! If you lose 5, 10 ,15, 20 etc, you can add a fancy shmancy ribbon to your siggie line. You post on friday how much you (hopefully) lost and come around as often as you can to gain support or report any, ANY small or big change towards making a positive change in your life and/ or health. Speaking for myself, I come here first when I have time and have grown to LOVE these Skinny Minnies. Which remids me: WWPD stands for What Would Peeps Do...a funny phrase that caught on as we struggle with little choices like finishing my DD2's chicken nuggets just now...

And our "mascot" (cuz ya gotta have a mascot) is Minnie Mouse (thus "Skinny Minnies") because techanically she's a _protein_ (which still cracks me up!)  for all the South Beachers. I have my Minnie next to my computer to remind me to be good.

Also, there's a recipe journal scrapbook circle in the works right now. We havent started so if you're interested at all, the details are on another thread:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1303978

Am I forgetting anything to tell S'late? You'll fit right in, REALLY!

We're all about:  

and sometimes:  

Most of us hate to :    but admit we feel much better when we do!

MY personal biggie is to drink more water. Which is actually Cherry Fake Crystal Lite (from Walmart) which I drink a gallon of per day.

Oh! Seems unanamous about taking some kind of vitamin each day too.  

And one last thing.... my scale is a "Lying BEACH!"  (exept when it's showing a "pretty" number!)

Spongiemama-

She was probably taking her carpy day out on YOU. It made her feel better to be a big bully! Hopefully you'll be able to reschedule for another time (when your MOM isnt sick...   ) I'm glad they appologized to you, though. ICE CREAM!!!!!!! I scream, You scream...


----------



## UtahMama

PrincessV said:


> Love it! LOVE. IT!



Thank you! It did feel good to rub his NOSE it it....I'm semi-evil, I guess!

But knowing that encounter will be happening again at DS17's graduation, I'll DIE before I let him see me looking this fat!

Graduation is in June 2007 and so I have to re-HOT myself! And get a smoking hot dress to wear. 

Funny, his new wife and I are now friends and she'll call me and say "Ya want him BACK???" for some stupid thing he's done...I just say "NO TAKE BACKS!!!"


----------



## eeyore45

I'm so sick of myself!  

I feel myself coming out again.  And AGAIN its about the journal.  Is anyone here journaling?  



> Forget Perfection, Embrace Progress
> Some women have a huge problem with this principle because all their lives, they've tried to be perfect--perfect wife, perfect mother, perfect employee, perfect friend. Is this your story, too? Look, no woman--no human--diets and trains perfectly day after day, so striving for perfection is a prescription for guilt. It eats away at the positive energy you need for making progress.
> 
> "Progress, not perfection" means that if you work hard and keep your focus 80% of the time, you're doing great. The other 20% of the time, you get to be human--fallible. Did you miss your workout today? No worries. You'll regroup and bounce back tomorrow.
> 
> Here's where keeping a journal will come in handy. Reflect on your day and write down at least three things that you did well and that helped you move forward. This gives you positive reinforcement and helps you build momentum because you're giving yourself credit where credit is due.
> 
> My Stress Rx signs will help. You can make these signs and photocopy several. In really big, colorful letters, write:
> 
> 
> *STOP!
> The Answer Is NOT in Here.*
> 
> Tape these to your fridge, kitchen cabinets, pantry--even on the vending machine at work, if you dare. When you confront this sign, close your eyes for a second. Take a deep breath and say, "The answer is not in this fridge/vending machine/pantry."
> 
> Your second sign should read:
> 
> 
> *The Answer Is Here.*
> 
> Tape this to your workout bag or your dumbbells at home, your bath salts, your favorite relaxing CD, your treadmill, your favorite herbal tea, or your phone. After stopping at the first sign, walk quickly toward this one. This is what will truly soothe you. Sip a mug of your favorite tea. Be with your feelings. Honor that new voice inside you. It's the voice of empowerment, and each time you withstand stress in a positive way, the voice will become louder and stronger.



from www.prevention.com magazine online... lots of great tips... I have no idea how I'm supposed to do one exercise - from Denise Austin - but I'm working for 10,000 steps, I'm halfway there, and thought I'd celebrate by posting!!


----------



## eeyore45

UtahMama said:


> Thank you! It did feel good to rub his NOSE it it....I'm semi-evil, I guess!
> 
> But knowing that encounter will be happening again at DS17's graduation, I'll DIE before I let him see me looking this fat!
> 
> Graduation is in June 2007 and so I have to re-HOT myself! And get a smoking hot dress to wear.
> 
> Funny, his new wife and I are now friends and she'll call me and say "Ya want him BACK???" for some stupid thing he's done...I just say "NO TAKE BACKS!!!"



I also love it!! 

I'm now determined to get down 30# before the family gathering - a wedding in OHIO - God help me!!  Bee, the stories I could tell about my mom and me - the one that scares me most, (she thinks I have "a holier than thou" attitude!!   ) one night, she came after me to 'hit' me, to literally beat some sense into me... um I was almost 40 years of age!! then she goes in the hospital and almost dies...  Thank God for my dad!!  and Thank God for His help through all of this - through Him, I can do all things - right?!!


----------



## Tinkabella

yippy !!!    I finally figured how to get the 5 lb ribbon to appear...only took me 20 minutes   .   Guess I am technically challenged.  Just wanted to share the joy....


----------



## spongemommie05

Tinkabella said:


> yippy !!!    I finally figured how to get the 5 lb ribbon to appear...only took me 20 minutes   .   Guess I am technically challenged.  Just wanted to share the joy....


congrats to you it will get easier the more you work at it i found


----------



## monymony3471

Finally got mine out of hiding!  ok, maybe not?


----------



## eeyore45

just thought to repost this from the Budget Board - I've done this twice (3rd times the charm!!)  I get no pressured sales promo - so easy to sign in and work out!!  I'm looking forward to it!!



> Take the national Body challenge and get 8 weeks free membership at Bally Total Fitness
> Valid January 13-March 10 2007
> 
> Here's the link
> http://health.discovery.com/?clik=www_nav_dhc
> FREE
> 
> go to Nat'l body challenge to get to the registration


----------



## Disneyfreak92

I have to join this thread. After monymony pointed out that the thread is way too long to read before joining, I decided to go ahead and say, "I am here!" 

First of all, with New Year's a couple days away and my birthday just 3 days after that, I do not plan to lose any weight until after that. I am hoping I don't gain anything though. I have been drinking much more water for the past week than I had been for a long time. I want to start a journal after the b-day, I think. I believe I will start with a goal of 30 lbs, but I need to lose more than that. When I lived away from home on my own, I lost a lot of weight, and 5 months before my wedding in 2002, my dress came in and didn't fit - as in 4 inch gap in the zipper! 5 months later, it fit...without alterations! Six months after I got married, I got a sit-down job. Bad news! We bought a house farther from the gym. Bad news! I got a bike, but then we got a puppy, and she has been time consuming. Bad news! The good news is that puppy is getting older and better behaved now, and I need to make a change, and I am going to do it! With all of your help, I hope. But mostly because I have decided that it must be done, and I can do it! I will need support, so I think this thread is a great idea! Here goes nothin'!


----------



## spongemommie05

Welcome Disneyfreak92, 
we are all here for ya !! 
I just got a visit from Utahmama Now my night is done ! Love ya UM! i wish i could wear the SBoB jammie's 
Gonna go watch movies with DH


----------



## monymony3471

Lynda!

 

You've made a great choice.  There's lots of support and I swear I've never "met" a better group of women here.  Hopefully the guy will come back.

You can post your goals, your journaling, your ups and downs.  What ever you feel comfortable doing.

You got a dog to take for walks.  What great motivation to get your exercise in!

Welcome to our family!

PS. Friday is our weigh in days.  So weigh yourself before you go to bed!


----------



## UtahMama

Disneyfreak92 said:


> I have to join this thread. After monymony pointed out that the thread is way too long to read before joining, I decided to go ahead and say, "I am here!"
> 
> First of all, with New Year's a couple days away and my birthday just 3 days after that, I do not plan to lose any weight until after that. I am hoping I don't gain anything though. I have been drinking much more water for the past week than I had been for a long time. I want to start a journal after the b-day, I think. I believe I will start with a goal of 30 lbs, but I need to lose more than that. When I lived away from home on my own, I lost a lot of weight, and 5 months before my wedding in 2002, my dress came in and didn't fit - as in 4 inch gap in the zipper! 5 months later, it fit...without alterations! Six months after I got married, I got a sit-down job. Bad news! We bought a house farther from the gym. Bad news! I got a bike, but then we got a puppy, and she has been time consuming. Bad news! The good news is that puppy is getting older and better behaved now, and I need to make a change, and I am going to do it! With all of your help, I hope. But mostly because I have decided that it must be done, and I can do it! I will need support, so I think this thread is a great idea! Here goes nothin'!



YAY!!!!! I am SOOO excited to have you join our group! The more the merrier!
DisneyFreak Lynda I have seen ya around the hood, so I feel like I "know" ya! Welcome Cutie-Pants!!!!

I had a similar thing happen with my wedding gown! I bought mine off the rack and it fit like a dream. Then I proceeded to gain a little over the course of just a couple months...On my wedding day (duhhhh!) I put it on about an hour before the ceremony with a BIG gap!!!! My mom and sister and friends all ZIPPED me up as I took a deep breath! I'm surprised my seems didn't BURST open! I had NOOO room for the pretty dainty under things so I went commando (TMI) under my wedding dress!!!! EEEK! Oh well. The sisters were NOT going anywhere with my painted on gown! OOOps...I just remembered my DH is such a lurkerpants on this thread! 

Hi Goof! Did you just LOVE what I said about my exDH???? Uh...I was just kidding! I'm losing the weight to look hot for YOU! Yeah, that's the ticket!  


Did anyone add up the massive amount of weight we collectively lost??? Or do we want to add it to next weeks tally? I will personally bow before the weight loss QUEENS who lost this past week...You are a more disciplined woman than I- FER SHUR!   


I just ate this yummy chicken salad wrap from Arby's. It had grapes and peacans (maybe walnuts?) and nice chunks of chiken in a tortilla...did NOT even touch those curly fries my babes ate!!! I AM SUCH A WARRIOR!!!


----------



## monymony3471

Utahmama:  No you just ROCK!

I was trying to comment to your before but the board gods wouldn't allow it.... 

You posted about losing weight to get back at an EX!  BORG!  (I had to use it just once) That sooooo would be me.  Just to let them know what they are missing out on.  Tee Hee.  Snort Snort.

And talking about lurkers......my DH reads everything under my user name.  I keep telling him to get his own sign on.  It messes up all my last views.  Ahem.

Am I right?


----------



## harleygirl

Welcome Newbies!!! glad to have fresh motivation round here!!! we need it...our weight loss train is ready to pull away from the station...we've all got a ticket for one way to skinneyville!!  glad you could come go with us!!! 

I was okay today ith my eating...

b - banana, toast
l- went to quiznos and got a yummy sandwich, but split it with my buddy(i did have jalepeno chips tho)
s - twobite brownie
d- had a party a my house celebrating friday and ate everything in sight!!! 

TOMORROW - start again!!

my new washer and dryer came today and I am So Excited!!! i cant wait to wash clothes tomorrow!! (i cant believe I just said that)


  pixiedust to those with troubles this evening that they will magically go away for a few hours anyways...


----------



## Disneyfreak92

monymony3471 said:


> Lynda!
> 
> 
> 
> You've made a great choice.  There's lots of support and I swear I've never "met" a better group of women here.  Hopefully the guy will come back.
> 
> You can post your goals, your journaling, your ups and downs.  What ever you feel comfortable doing.
> 
> You got a dog to take for walks.  What great motivation to get your exercise in!
> 
> Welcome to our family!
> 
> PS. Friday is our weigh in days.  So weigh yourself before you go to bed!



Thank you! Thank you! But I can't weigh in tonight. I forgot to mention that I need to buy a scale. I don't own one! So, my first weigh in will be next week. Until then, I am drinking water and watching my portion sizes. Thanks for making me feel welcome Monica and UM!


----------



## UtahMama

harleygirl said:


> Welcome Newbies!!! glad to have fresh motivation round here!!! we need it...our weight loss train is ready to pull away from the station...we've all got a ticket for one way to skinneyville!!  glad you could come go with us!!!
> 
> I was okay today ith my eating...
> 
> b - banana, toast
> l- went to quiznos and got a yummy sandwich, but split it with my buddy(i did have jalepeno chips tho)
> s - twobite brownie
> d- had a party a my house celebrating friday and ate everything in sight!!!
> 
> TOMORROW - start again!!
> 
> my new washer and dryer came today and I am So Excited!!! i cant wait to wash clothes tomorrow!! (i cant believe I just said that)
> 
> 
> pixiedust to those with troubles this evening that they will magically go away for a few hours anyways...




Did you mean, "Fresh Meat?"    

I got a new washer and dryer a few months ago and I LOVE to do the wash (dont love to fold and put it all away though!!!) now. Yay for your new toys!


----------



## UtahMama

monymony3471 said:


> Utahmama:  No you just ROCK!
> 
> I was trying to comment to your before but the board gods wouldn't allow it....
> 
> You posted about losing weight to get back at an EX!  BORG!  (I had to use it just once) That sooooo would be me.  Just to let them know what they are missing out on.  Tee Hee.  Snort Snort.
> 
> And talking about lurkers......my DH reads everything under my user name.  I keep telling him to get his own sign on.  It messes up all my last views.  Ahem.
> 
> Am I right?



We are SO BORG! 
I totally say "snort, snort"!!!  

My DH "follows me around" the DIS either because:
a. he's paranoid I'm having a cyber affair with some DIS dude, or,
b. he thinks I'm funny on the DIS and wonders why I'm not funny IRL (I AM!)
c. he wants to keep me on my toes

It DOES screw up my subscriptions page! I draw the line at him reading MY PM's though! THAT would put me in a SNIT!


----------



## summersk

*UM*, I love your story.  I totally got a good laugh out of it, thank you so much for sharing, the "no take backs" is a gut buster too!  I don't feel like you are butting in, I came to my fellow peeps for replies and support, an uplifting if you will, and I know that I came to the right place.  Being unable to lean on a family member/friend at that point in time (I think I kept crying and would have never gotten the story out lol) I haven't been back to the boards since my last post untill now (11:36 ET), but your wonderful, caring replies have sure carried me through the day.   You guys are the first peeps I talked to, I was so down that I spent the whole am not answering any phones at my house.  Of course, I got a real talking to from my dear old Mom about that one  I was a bad DD.   Now you guys don't tell her I got censored okie dokie  she's a real southern belle and she might take it the wrong way.   My attorney is actually on a leave of absense right now so I spoke with other legal counsel.  Word is that thanks to a case in the early 90's where a husband sued when his child was put in daycare for the mother to go to college while his parents wanted to watch the child.  The initial ruling was for the father, but this ruling was overturned and set a precedent that has never been challenged.   Thanks so much to all of you for offering up your kind words on this wonderful weigh in day.   To all the newbies!   Happy Friday to all, and to all a skinny night! 

summers


----------



## LindsayDunn228

Hi all! Care if I join in??


----------



## summersk

Good Morning Peepers!   

*Keep up the good work we are ringing in the new year very very soon!*


 LindsayDunn228 

Shake that body today babies! **


----------



## monymony3471

Hey Lindsay  to our merry group.  Soon to be a little group due to weight loss!

Wanna play?

Come play the riddle today!

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1308926

Almost awake enought to work out!

Challenge: Today is a mandatory day to get some extra activity in.  Whether it's a work out video, a walk, house work, or running around and playing with your kids.  I want some form of sweat today.  Post your activity by 9pm.  Don't forget to measure your sweat.  J/K


----------



## UtahMama

*Lindsay*- You snuck right in and I almost missed you (I am SO good about missing people, so I appologize in advance for when I aknowledge everyone but you on accident!) Of course you can join us!  Tell us a little about yourself!


*Monica*-ok...I'll go riddle since I used to go there first (now it's here I come first) and do it everyday. My brain needs a jolt today after a not long enough sleep. I hope it's a good one! AND, I accept your challenge on activity    I've got my Sat. Daycare toddler today so it should be easy to run around. 

*Summer-* I hope this all goes smoothly for you. What a rollercoaster it'll be, but hopefully it'll be in your and your kids best interest in the end. If you lived in this state, you'd have NO problem...the mamas usually get custody and the daddys usually pay through the nose...even if that isn't the best in every case.  We are SO here for ya!  (the group hug smilie is a little depressing, so the dancing, hovering-head, twirling smilie is much better sometimes!)


----------



## monymony3471

Oh I forgot!

Lindsay, love love love!!!! the siggy picture.


----------



## TwinkieMama

Good morning!

Welcome* S'late*, *Princess Lynda *and *Lyndsie*!  Glad you are here... you will love the thread!

*Utah*- I loved your story too!

*Spongie*- My little guy has those same carters puppy jammies!  Got them for Christmas.... too cute!


I still have company (but now it is my in-laws)  but my goal is to get some form of exercise in today.


----------



## UtahMama

I love the SB diet but it's time to stir things up and keep them fresh so I'm doing the Weight Watchers CORE program (which is almost the same as SB) the rest of the week. No I wont diet hop too much, but I need newness, I guess. NOW I'm all excited to start!!!! So, I'm starting with a hearty serving of oatmeal and later for snack I'll have a big naval orange. I havent planned lunch yet but I assure you it will be very healthy and comforting. My focus is EVERY bite* has to impact me towards the positive and make healthy. So if we go to Costco today, I'll SHIRK those evil Taster Ladies! I'll SHUN the candy canes still all over the place... I will be a Weight Loss Warrior!!!  


*except diet Pepsi, which I'll limit


(I footnoted!)


----------



## eeyore45

*UtahMama* You do, you DO look skinnier!!  (and I cant imagine my dh or anyone following my Dis movements!! lol it would bore them to tears!!!)

 *S'late, Princess Lynda and Lindsay! * Indeed!  Dont mind me I tend to disappear when I get lonely....  Lyndsie, I remember you, I think we've PM'd each other a few times, during some heated threads - I think I was supporting you!!  You are an inspiration!!! 

I am not dieting.  I am not drinking water, taking multivitamins.  I am having a huge battle with my mind.  I am not winning.  

I am trying to "move more" So when I fix a meal, I try and do "squats" and 'pelvic rolls' (its a pilate type move, squat down, rotate your pelvis in and out, really difficult to explain, but it is an effective move!) Breath.  and I have my pedometer - I only logged in 5,000 steps with a regular day - I wanted to see what a normal day was...


----------



## aldisneygrl

*UM* - I have always been a believer of the *DIS Diet*!  What is that you might ask?  Well, tags make you look thinner!  I have been thinner (in my mind ) since I got my tag.  Well, since you have like a million, you are instantly thinner.   

*S'Late, Lynda and Lindsay* - Welcome to our group!  This is a great bunch of gals, and I think there is a guy here too !  These ladies will   you on when you do good or pick you up when you have fallen down  .  Hope you enjoy being here!

*Summer* - I'm thinking about your difficult situation.  Just know your in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## monymony3471

My activity for the day:

40 minutes on the treadmill.  I walked a minute and then ran a minutes for 34 straight minutes!  I Rock!

Everyone send UM good thoughts   as she dodges those snack ladies at Costco!


----------



## aries1980

Morning Ladies!!! Have a skinny minnie day!


----------



## LindsayDunn228

Lyndsie- my name hasn't been spelled that way before!!


----------



## summersk

Thanks for the thoughts! I'm planning the hang w/ Billy in about 1 hour, so I'll repost by 9pm.  I know he'll give me a good workout, sweat to measure, and words of encouragement!   Yep, that personal pep talk really does it for me lol!   

*monymony* WTG girlie! 
Did you measure the sweat? 


 *GO UM* Keep those nice little Costco ladies in line!!!! You can do it!  And yeppers, you look all Skinny Minnie!

*eeyore45*  I also tend to disappear when I get lonely, then I wonder why because it always feels so much better when I come back, don't be a stranger!

*aldisneygrl*:  Thanks for the thoughts and prayers, I'm definately feeling the support! 

*Twinkie*:  Shake that body!  I know your house is full but if you can find time, do it girl! 

   Boogie Down Now!


----------



## dismom9761

S'late, Princess Lynda and Lyndsie! 

Mony,my mandatory activity is done.I went to a yoga/pilates class. 

I also am eating vegetable soup and I HATE veggies.I WILL be healthy,I WILL be healthy,.....


----------



## monymony3471

LindsayDunn228 said:


> Lyndsie- my name hasn't been spelled that way before!!



I messed it up.  I thought I went back and fixed it.  Sorry!


----------



## monymony3471

Wooo Hooo.  I love all the activity!  Way to go ladies.  Don't stop!  Don't stop til you get enough!


----------



## summersk

Billy didn't call me  verizon wireless did lol, time to pay my bills, but I did jump rope for 10 minutes, stretch and lift small weights 10 minutes, and jump rope for 10 more minutes.   Billy sent me a text, said tonight after the girls are sleeping we'll work out  jumping rope burns mega calories though, check out fitday 165 calories for 15 minutes WOW  I'm going to jump more often, I am definately sweating! 

summers


----------



## aldisneygrl

Just got back from a walk.  Took my dog and DD for a 50 minute walk.  It wasn't high pace because DD couldn't keep up, but at least we were moving!


----------



## monymony3471

Me and Jumping rope don't mix after the first 30 seconds.  But it does bring back memories from the thrid grade, Cinderella dressed in yellow, went upstairs.....

Great job!  That IS very hard work.  Very strenuous.  Very sweaty.  


I'm making Chop Suey for dinner.  

We're gonna b-o-w-l tonight

We're gonna b-o-w-l tonight-ite.

Yes it's bowling night for me and DH.  Nanee comes over and watches the kids and we get to go out.  I may have 1 or 2 mic ultras.  I gotta drive, so just a few.

It will be our NYE celebration one day early.  We stay home with the kids and have fun with them.  I want to play games, and I'll make them little snacks. 

5 minutes after midnight we are all in bed.  We do watch the neighbor's shoot off fireworks.  Every year they do it and it's a nice display.  From the upper level we have a good view.


----------



## monymony3471

aldisneygrl said:


> Just got back from a walk.  Took my dog and DD for a 50 minute walk.  It wasn't high pace because DD couldn't keep up, but at least we were moving!



Yes you were moving.  That's great.  Anything extra today counts!  And you set a great example for your DD.


----------



## spongemommie05

TwinkieMama said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Welcome* S'late*, *Princess Lynda *and *Lyndsie*!  Glad you are here... you will love the thread!
> 
> *Utah*- I loved your story too!
> 
> *Spongie*- My little guy has those same carters puppy jammies!  Got them for Christmas.... too cute!
> 
> 
> I still have company (but now it is my in-laws)  but my goal is to get some form of exercise in today.


Great minds think alike


----------



## monymony3471

Spongie are you feeling better?

And I miss eeyore45!  Hugs!


----------



## spongemommie05

Hello and welcome all Newbies(i am just forgetful of names so i include everyone)
UM: i can see ya in Costco duck and diving ,low crawling and jumping over the snack ladies  (sorry Dh is playing Call of Duty)
been pretty good active wise, Can't wait for the year to be over been a great and very frustrating one but am excited to start a new one! ahead of my weight loss goal (Thanks to ya all skinny minnie's) just wanted to say hi! now i gotta go run some errands chat with ya all later


----------



## spongemommie05

eeyore45 said:


> *UtahMama* You do, you DO look skinnier!!  (and I cant imagine my dh or anyone following my Dis movements!! lol it would bore them to tears!!!)
> 
> *S'late, Princess Lynda and Lindsay! * Indeed!  Dont mind me I tend to disappear when I get lonely....  Lyndsie, I remember you, I think we've PM'd each other a few times, during some heated threads - I think I was supporting you!!  You are an inspiration!!!
> 
> I am not dieting.  I am not drinking water, taking multivitamins.  I am having a huge battle with my mind.  I am not winning.
> 
> I am trying to "move more" So when I fix a meal, I try and do "squats" and 'pelvic rolls' (its a pilate type move, squat down, rotate your pelvis in and out, really difficult to explain, but it is an effective move!) Breath.  and I have my pedometer - I only logged in 5,000 steps with a regular day - I wanted to see what a normal day was...


My DH calls this board DIS-CRACK how funny is that he is a lurker also i am trying to get him on here but then i would have to fight for computer time  so he can just read mine.
don't give up it's just the holidays you can do it we are all here for ya


----------



## spongemommie05

monymony3471 said:


> Spongie are you feeling better?
> 
> And I miss eeyore45!  Hugs!


Yea !now i just have the horrible cough that makes me sound like a man But doing better thanks


----------



## harleygirl

Hello all!! just checking in with my activity level...i didnt post earlier cause now is the first time i have sat down nearly all day!!!  started by getting up early and washing clothes (i can't believe I look forward to this now, what a geek) and then went to the gym and did 30 min of elliptical/TM got a good sweat on, then went for a REALLY hard yoga class...yoga instructor spent 8 hrs in the car yesterday and she was "stiff" so we did some very deep stretches, and my muscles were all aquiver, and I was really sweating good, so all in all I had 1.5 hrs of workout time...plus grocery store flight of the bumblebee, now off to undecorate the house and that means endless flights of stairs...OH and I almost forgot, i got me a nifty new toy today...an exercise  ball...we use it in my pilates class to do all sorts of uncomfortable things that stress all those muscles of mine that need stressing...

if I could get my eating under control I could so kick butt on this weight loss...I have the exercise down now...just cant quit eating bad for me stuff....whats it gonna take I ask myself?

thanks for all the positive thought posted today!!! ya'll are great


----------



## Bee

Hello My Peeps,

Did anyone miss me? 
We just got back from Iowa.  Read the Biggest Loser Cookbook on the way back.  

I enjoyed reading and catching up.  UM you still are cracking me up..
Hi to all the new people.. and for those with the problems you have shared with us.. I am with you... I am your friend.

I decided to let my mom come to me... so I have not talked to her for a couple of days... I am not going to call her everyday...  She can be the one to come crawling back to me now... It hurts.. but you know... TOUGH LOVE.

Love ya all!!!


Um... cant wait for my suprise!!!!!


----------



## UtahMama

ohmygoshomygoshohmygoshohmyGOSH!

Since this morning my 2 Golden Retrievers have been GONE! They escaped during their breakfast/potty time and we didnt notice till we were back from Costco...several hours later!!!!! My wuppies!!!!!!  

I called everyone in the 'hood. I made a gazillion yellow posters and posted them promently in our area. I called the closed animal shelter and left a message. I prayed. I cried. I want no less than one whole box of Graham Crackers to make me feel better. But I realized I hadn't eaten anything since before they were missing so I have to be careful and not hysterical. Kashi is cooking. It's good for me with chicken and veggies. 

Hopefully either they are gonna find their way home and have big adventures to tell, or someone kind has them safe and warm  They'll see one of our signs and  my wuppies will be home safe and sound. Funny how attached we become to our doggies


----------



## Bee

Praying for the safe return of your pup!!


----------



## aldisneygrl

UtahMama said:


> ohmygoshomygoshohmygoshohmyGOSH!
> 
> Since this morning my 2 Golden Retrievers have been GONE! They escaped during their breakfast/potty time and we didnt notice till we were back from Costco...several hours later!!!!! My wuppies!!!!!!
> 
> I called everyone in the 'hood. I made a gazillion yellow posters and posted them promently in our area. I called the closed animal shelter and left a message. I prayed. I cried. I want no less than one whole box of Graham Crackers to make me feel better. But I realized I hadn't eaten anything since before they were missing so I have to be careful and not hysterical. Kashi is cooking. It's good for me with chicken and veggies.
> 
> Hopefully either they are gonna find their way home and have big adventures to tell, or someone kind has them safe and warm  They'll see one of our signs and  my wuppies will be home safe and sound. Funny how attached we become to our doggies




So sorry to hear about your lost puppies UtahMama.  I can't imagine what that feels like.   I am sure your "human" babies are upset too.   Mine sure would be.  Hopefully someone nice has them at their house and they are waiting to find your loverly posters.  Dogs are just four legged humans you know.


----------



## aldisneygrl

Welcome home Bee!  I am sure you are glad to have that visit behind you!  Maybe mom will come to her senses and give her daughter a call.  If not, you always have us to vent to.


----------



## summersk

*Welcome Home Bee!*  You were missed, glad that you returned safely!  Prayers, positive thoughts, and pixie dust to you and your Mom.  Hopefully she will come around soon.  Good for you being tough, stay strong, we are here if you need someone to talk to.

*UM*, oh no, I hope your pups are found soon.  Having a loved pet missing really pulls at your heart!  Update us when you can!    Enjoy the Kashi, I bet someone is taking good care of your furry family untill they can be returned.  And I bet they would tell you a tall tail about their adventures!  

*Harley* WOWsiers you got a good body movement day in!   

Talk at ya later peeps!  Hopes for good updates!

summers


----------



## UtahMama

Thanks Guys. It's dark now so we took one last spin around the neighborhood and surrounding area. SO! Now we are rubbing salt in our wound with Air Buddies  (the golden retriever puppies of Air Bud, complete with it's SAD ending of all the puppies getting different homes!!!!)

I ate my Kashi and it was a very good (frozen meal section) and filling. And I ate an orange and a string cheese. Time to stop because I am aware how NOT hungry I am. 

Anyways, funny how not funny I am when my kids are sick or hurt or my wuppies are missing. Sorry! I'm just putting YOU guys through this with me so I wont overeat, which is exactly what I want to do. I wont.

Thanks for all the well wishes and thoughts and prayers. I believe strongly in the power of prayer and can only have faith that they are safe and warm in the cold night. Someone has them because they are so friendly. Someone nice.

Good Night Peeps!!!! Love You Guys TONS!!!!


----------



## Disneyfreak92

Oh my UM! I am so sorry to hear about the wuppies! I hope they are safe and warm with some very nice family waiting to find your posters, and you are reunited with them very soon! I know how distraught I would be if our puppy was missing. Good for you for staying strong and not turning to food. 

Speaking of food, I picked up some hummus, black bean chips, rye crackers, honey wheat tortillas, and reduced fat peanut butter at the store on the way home from dinner tonight. I have low fat cottage cheese and yogurt already. Any more ideas for future shopping trips? I need string cheese, but I'm looking for more ideas.


----------



## mousehouselover

UM and family. Your wuppies are safe and warm with a family like mine who takes in wuppies who lost their way home. They'll be back before you know it. (I hope you have them microchipped, it makes getting them home so much easier.)

Bee~ You were missed! I hope your mom calls soon. 

 to all the newbies 

It sounds like every one is doing good! What a positive way to end the year. We have bigger and better things coming next year!

Happy New Year Skinny Minnies!


----------



## summersk

Okie Dokie Guys and Dolls, time for bed before I look like this guy  !  So sorry to hear that the last spin around the neighborhood didn't turn up the wuppies, but I am praying that they will appear soon!   

Happy New Years Eve peeps!  One last day to end 2006 right, and get ready to start the new one with a fat burning bang!

By the way, I did Tae Bo tonight (or shall I say partially this morning) with Billy after all, but I am counting it with the Saturday workout, as I have plans for my body to do even more workout torture on Sunday laughing: insert evil laugh here  )  

See ya after a short nap!

summers


----------



## aries1980

Um Ill keep your family and the Wuppies in my prayers tonight.... They will be home soon!!


----------



## LindsayDunn228

*Utahmama*, have you puppies come home??


----------



## lexmelinda

*GOOD MORNING, EVERYONE!!!*

*UM!!!! *Hope the pups are back! We lost our 15 yr old deaf/blind dog one winter night last year when the temp was 2 degrees. One of the kids left the back gate open. We looked until past bed time and then just prayed that a sweet angel would take her to a safe place which of course she did....right to the house of some dog lovers just a couple of blocks over. I'm sure you'll find some happy, safe pups today. 

*Bee*....Glad you're back!
*
Sandy*....Glad you're coming back around!!!

*Summer*.....You are in my prayers every day since you first told us of your divorce. I know how tough that can be on parents and kids....my parents were divorced when I was 8. 
*
Lindsay.*....WELCOME! Don't think I said that yesterday.

*Where Danielle??? *Still at DL? *Niki???* I predict the numbers on this thread will explode....starting tomorrow with everyone's NY resolutions.  
*
AS FOR ME*.....I'm still being bad and can't wait to get back in my good girl habits when the kids go back to school next week. Happy to have a couple pounds to re-lose so I can up the total.


----------



## LindsayDunn228

Hi Melinda! G'morning!!


----------



## lexmelinda

Lindsay....not sure how much of the thread you've read but starting on page 94 there are some bios of the peeps here on the thread if you're interested. You can add yours too!


----------



## LindsayDunn228

Awesome Melinda! Thanks!


----------



## PrincessV

Welcome *Disneyfreak92* and *LindsayDunn228*!  You'll love it here 

*mony* - okay, I didn't get your mandatory activity message, but I must have read your mind 'cause I DID in fact get some activity in!  I never made it to the TM, but only because I spent 7 hours cleaning out two storage closets and putting away the Christmas decorations!  A combination of aerobic activity AND strength building - woo hoo!

*UMama* - are the puppies back???  I'm so so sorry, that's a horrible thing to go through.  I'm sure they found a nice temporary family and they'll be home soon, if not already!  

I'm off to catch up on some TR's, write a bit more of my own, then it's TM and yoga time for me.  I KNOW I'll be snacking tonight, so I'll try to make up for it early! 

Wishing you all the very best for 2007!


----------



## eeyore45

*YAWN*  Good mornin...

another night (3rd in a row... lost track of how many) of DD up 4- 5 times between midnight and 5 am!! (we even bought her a new night light!)  The crying, the terror in her eyes.. the lack of sleep in dh and I!  We're taking shifts now... he gets the late/early, I get the early early!! *sigh... *yawn...

Its raining, its pouring here.... so dark.

DS has invited friends over for dinner tomorrow, good thing I bought a ham!!


----------



## summersk

Morning Peeps!  I'm hope UM is still sleeping (it's early in Utah ) , and praying that her puppers are found soon soon soon! 

Today is NEW YEARS EVE!!!  What are your dining plans?  My menu is boring, but my Mom gets a good laugh out of it.  I wanted to eat traditional foods since my girlies are here and I thought it would be fun lol  but we don't eat red meat, so here's the plan.....

BF: Apple, H20
Snack:  H20 church during this time so no real snack
Lunch:  Salad, mixed greens, sweet peas, FF red Raspberry vinagerette dressing (yummy) sm. amount sharp cheddar cheese, H20
Snack:  Unknown at this time, probably some SF trident gum to follow as I am trying to stuff something in my mouth that I can chew on for awhile  
Dinner:  Black eyed peas, cabbage, and WHAM  meatless Ham  it's as close as I can get!
Snack for the new year:  1/2 cup Rainbow Sherbert with the girlies with a lifesaver on top to show "coming full circle"  an ancient tradition to have something circular but I don't want any donuts here lol 

What are your plans?  Party Hearty?  Go to bed?  Watch the ball (or peach in our case) drop?  Post em here peeps!

Time to get ready for church!  See ya is a bit!
summers


----------



## monymony3471

Second attempt at responding here....... 

Please tell me you found your puppies UM......Put a sign on your car, as you drive.  Put one at the foot of your driveway, make your kids walking buildboards, Do you have a sub entrance?  Set up camp there.

Seriously, I hope you get them back today.

New Year's plans:

We stay home.  The kids and us will play games, I will make them snacks.  We'll make our own fun.

I have a pounding headache, if it gets better I'll get some exercise in.  Usually mine go away when I exercise.  I wonder why I got one? AF?  We'll see.  I'm late.  9 days and this is getting to me.......


----------



## lexmelinda

monymony3471 said:


> I have a pounding headache...I wonder why I got one? AF?  We'll see.  I'm late.  9 days and this is getting to me.......


Monica....This is a nail biter! As they told me at the OB/GYN when I was your age...."as we get older, our cycles become less regular." Then I got pregnant at 37! Hope the headache is from AF....I always get one just before due to dehydration....are you drinking your water??

 

This is me today....doing the 345 loads of laundry that I have been avoiding during the holidays.


----------



## summersk

hoping for an update on the wuppies soon!  I know you must be so stressed and sad *UM*  Prayers and positive thought still coming your way!  

Thanks for the prayers *lexmelinda*  One day goes well, the next baddly, we'll make it through this.  My oldest DD is 8 and I worry so much about how she's feeling, and the confusion that goes with it  She seems to have many good days and then she'll have a rough day with her feelings, I just keep encouraging her to talk to me or talk to someone, so that she expresses herself, even if she's hurt, angry, or just confused.

*MonyMony*, we have the same plans, games and fun together  Don't stress out to much  I found when I would do that when I was late, it would just make me later  

Shake it today peeps before you put on your evening wear (even if your evening wear is PJ's like mine  )

summers


----------



## Ellester

*UM* - I hope your babies are back by not. But if not, still don't worry. Right after we got him from the pound, my dog was chased off by another dog and was LONG gone. My DH was walking him at the time, I was at work. He and the neighbor (whose dog was the chaser) looked for hours and we called everywhere. We were leaving to visit my mom the next day and just didn't know what to do. We left our name with the shelter, called all the vets, left our gate open and after much crying went to my mom's the next day. The following day our neighbor called and Merlin had come back! He was on the porch looking for us. The neighbor took him to the vet where he was boarded until we got back a few days later. It was an awful two days, but he did come back! So, don't give up hope! They are probably having a good time rooting through someone's garbage and will come home when they are tired and want some lovin.

I've been OK this weekend, not great. We went looking at ellipticals yesterday, but they didn't have the one we are interested in (Schwinn 438). We'd like to try it before getting it from Amazon. A local place that wasn't open this weekend might have it, otherwise we'll probably drive up to Atlanta next weekend to test one out. Once I get that machine, watch out! The pounds are going to melt away! I have my 20th HS reunion next summer, and even if I don't go I want to look like I could!

HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!!!


----------



## monymony3471

Here's a little history:

Never in my life have I been regular.  Regular for me between my 8 year old and 2 year old is 4-5 a year.  

After I had Mal I was the 5th every month, until a few months ago.

I'm back to skipping.  Which drives me crazy.

My Dr. told me no more kids.  I had to have C-sections with all my kids.  My body doesn't work right to deliver, long story.

While I was in surgery after Mal, I was on the operating table for 3 1/2 hours because they couldn't get me to stop bleeding.  He was calling in reinforcements literally.  Morphine didn't even touch the pain I was in after.

He said that having another surgery would be detrimental to my health.

So, having more was nixed right there.

So this in the back of my head always adds a high amount of worry and stress.  Which doesn't help at all.  

Moving on!

Does adding exercise to your life change your cycles?  Hmmm?

I just did 46 minues on the Tread Mill.  Whew!  Lots of running.  
Being at bowling last night makes it hard to breath.  All that smoke I breathed in.  Wheez.....

I did have a great night of bowling.  My personal best.  182, 210, and 200.  Won some jack pots.  So did Tim, but his average is 211.   I'm only a 153 average.  Plus he has a 300 ring.  He's my hero..... Love ya honey!

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## monymony3471

Ellester said:


> *UM* - I hope your babies are back by not. But if not, still don't worry. Right after we got him from the pound, my dog was chased off by another dog and was LONG gone. My DH was walking him at the time, I was at work. He and the neighbor (whose dog was the chaser) looked for hours and we called everywhere. We were leaving to visit my mom the next day and just didn't know what to do. We left our name with the shelter, called all the vets, left our gate open and after much crying went to my mom's the next day. The following day our neighbor called and Merlin had come back! He was on the porch looking for us. The neighbor took him to the vet where he was boarded until we got back a few days later. It was an awful two days, but he did come back! So, don't give up hope! They are probably having a good time rooting through someone's garbage and will come home when they are tired and want some lovin.
> 
> I've been OK this weekend, not great. We went looking at ellipticals yesterday, but they didn't have the one we are interested in (Schwinn 438). We'd like to try it before getting it from Amazon. A local place that wasn't open this weekend might have it, otherwise we'll probably drive up to Atlanta next weekend to test one out. Once I get that machine, watch out! The pounds are going to melt away! I have my 20th HS reunion next summer, and even if I don't go I want to look like I could!
> 
> HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!!!



From a High School Reunion Planner, go.  We do work our butts of trying to make them lots of fun.  And in the end, they are.


----------



## Disneyfreak92

Good Afternoon Ladies! 

I have been trying to catch up on some of this thread, and I was working on the bios this morning. I see why Monica told me this thread was too long to read before posting!  And what a lovely group of women we have here! It is so nice reading and getting to know about you all.  

*UM:*Hey, I don't know what your vacuum status is now since I'm not totally caught up here yet, but I own the purple Dyson, and trust me...you want it! I went through 2 vacuums within a few weeks of moving into our new house because of the new carpet shedding fibers. We gave up and got the Dyson, and I still love it almost 3 years later. 

Now for my bio...well, I am 32 (for the next 4 days) years old, wife of DH for 4 years (5 in May), "mom" to kitty cat Oliver 3yo (never thought I would own a cat, but we are pretty sure he thinks he is a dog ) and beagle puppy Jasper 9mo (the cutest little puppy princess in the world who is not at all spoiled ), and professional photographer wanna-be. Let's see, what else? I went to Southern Illinois University for 2 years, majoring in Cinema & Photography, wanted to be a director, but film classes became cost prohibitive, and I ended up leaving school. I became a paramedic and firefighter for 5 years after that and before moving home to central Illinois. I began working at Best Buy when I moved home, and that's where I met DH. We were both getting our Associates degrees, mine in Computer Information Systems and his in Marketing and Mangement. He got a job at a car dealership as a salesman and has since been promoted to finance manager. I got a job in customer service at a large clinic in our area and then moved to the human resources department there. I like my job, but it isn't what I want to do forever. I have been studying photography on my own (much reading and practicing), and I have done my sister-in-law's wedding, senior pictures for a friend of my mom's daughter, some photos for a mailing that DH's dealership sent out, and I won a contest here on the dis for The Timeshare Store's latest brochure. Two of my photos are in the brochure, and I actually got money for that one! 

Diet-related, I have always struggled with weight. Like I said, at my wedding I had lost some weight in order to fit into my dress. I had been maintaining a reasonable weight for a few years before that. It's hard to believe this was just 4 1/2 years ago! 




Since then, I have gradually gained, and this is a recent picture. 




I was having a bad hair day, but you get the idea.  I especially hate the double chin and the extra tummy, and they need to go! So, today I am going to go buy that scale, and I'll probably be around here a lot! I need the support. So glad I found this thread (Thanks UM and Monica!). And if you want to know more about me and my Disney obsession, feel free to follow the link in my siggie to my trip report. (Another shameless plug! )


----------



## Disneyfreak92

monymony3471 said:


> I have a pounding headache, if it gets better I'll get some exercise in.  Usually mine go away when I exercise.  I wonder why I got one? AF?  We'll see.  I'm late.  9 days and this is getting to me.......



I hope everything returns to normal soon Monica! OH, and yes exercise can and will change your cycle! It has happened to me. Major changes in diet and exercise and stress are all likely to affect you in that way. 

I also forgot to say Happy New Year to everyone in my last post so...

*Happy New Year! *


----------



## summersk

*Monymony*, we must carry the same gene.  I was NEVER regular like 2-4/year but the ones I had made up for the ones I missed   The Dr. told me after having a child I would straighten out, well, I skipped 5 months before getting pregnant (they loved trying to figure out my due date  ), and after I didn't have one for 4 months.  Same thing with DD # 2 and then four months later I became regular (1st of the month), this year due to the exercise, weight loss, and stress I started missing cycles again, so they put me on a pill OMG I started cycling 2.5 to 3 weeks a month , now they are jump starting my body with a HUGE BC pill dose that lasted 10 days that will supposedly even things out again, I am coming off of it today (wow, weight gain, horridly high horomones, and pain, this BETTER work I tell ya!)   I also had two c-sections, the last with major excessive bleeding (it seems I have a funky vessel pocket that they cut)  that had additional surgery requirements.  Big Big hugs Girly  I totally understand your stress!  Runners ofter skip cycles, or have irregular cycles from running, weight loss, and often poor nutrition (check what you are eating).  I was a BIG runner for 6 years and this was often talked about in Runners World Magazine.   It's called  
Amenorrhea and there is an article online right now at
http://www.time-to-run.com/women/physiology/periods/periods-stop.htm


On a separate note, congrats on the bowling scores!  I haven't bowled in years, but one of my friends asked me to recently for a night that the girls are away  

Ellester:  Work it girl!  I know you'll be a fit, happy, healthy hot body by that 20 year reunion!  You can do it!  

I'm onboard the train ladies!  Gum in my mouth chewing something besides bad, fatty, calories!  Come on new year, I'm ready!

 

Bring it on!  I can resist ALL temptations with the help of God (He knows why I am eating poorly) and my fellow Dis Peeps (friendliest bunch I ever did meet)!  

summers
not a good pic of me, but it's the one I have 






my karate kids STAY BACK! lol


----------



## TwinkieMama

> Can exercise change your cycles?



Yes!  So can weight loss and/or gain!    The best book in the world is Taking Charge of your Fertility by Toni Weschler.... it *is* a book on natural family planning (from a scientific, not religious stand point) but it also so much more... I personally think it should be required reading for all women!  It explains how your cycles work from an easily understood and clearly written  scientific view point and how different factors can effect them. There are many chapters on how to chart your cycles for pregnancy prevention and a couple on how to acheive pregnancy but the best part is an appendix called "Troubleshooting your Cycle"    Trust me it is a handy reference!   I have loaned this out to countless girlfriends (and a couple of long awaited babies resulted from the handy information) and my mom (there is a useful chapter on perimenopause and menopause and how that effects your cycle... and the answer isn't always what you think!) and I plan to use it as a reference when I explain stuff to my own little princesses. (far far in the future)


----------



## aries1980

HI ladies good morning and Happy New Years eve!!!

Ive been drinking my water today and I feel myself slipping into the not eating habit again.  So I will make a conscience effort today to eat those three meals.  I wanna keep what I lost off.... Im on most of the day so feel free to chit chat with me.


----------



## harleygirl

hey all...hopin UM is mia because she is spendin lots of time with her found babies

I was a good girl and got up and logged 30 min in the TM and then did arms and abs and thighs on the ball...ate a decent breakfast, and now have been bad at lunch, but its done and gone so I won't dwell ...just will do better tonght as I go to party with dismom...

having a rainy Ga day!


----------



## monymony3471

It's raining in MI too.

Lots of great info ladies, thanks.

Lynda!  Great intro.  Beautiful wedding picture.  

Lexie you beat me to pointing out where the other BIO's were, good one!

I'm doing the high protein, low/good carbs thing.  I hope my eating isn't the reason for this.  I'd be very surprised if it was.

As for running.  I might actually run 1-1/2 miles each time I exercise, the rest is walking or speed walking.  I really hate to run, but my goal is the cardio.

UM:  I'd drive over if I could to help you look.  I mean it!


----------



## dismom9761

UM,we hope to hear soon about your puppies...

Mony,I have no info about your cycle but hope you get answers soon.I am about to go see my Dr. because mine are coming too frequently.

Harley,this weather is awful!!I am glad you got on the TM ,though I wish you could have gone to the gym with me. 

summer,your girls are adorable!

Disneyfreak,I love your pics and look forward to chatting with you here. 

I got up this morning and went to the gym and walked on the TM for 67 minutes.I got caught up in a movie. I have also been cleaning for about four hours to get ready for lots of company tonight.We will be playing cards,there will be kids EVERYWHERE and lots of food. Hopefully Harleygirl and I won't be too bad...

Everyone have a SAFE and HEALTHY New Years Eve!!!


----------



## lexmelinda

Does anybody have UM's phone number??? I am really worried about the dogs!


----------



## eeyore45

Monica - thanks for sharing your story!!  I will say I had plenty of problems, (delete - TMI!! ) anyway, it could very well be ealry perimenopause running around too... 

 summer - thanks for sharing!!

and Princess Lynda/disneyfreak - what part of IL are you in??? I'm up here near Great America - both my DS are at Univ of IL!!  faint altho I am jumping for joy for them, my freshman 18yr old stunned many of the high school parents when he got accepted - "he's not smart enough" um excuuuse me???  he got a 3.4 first semester!!   (shameless mommy brag!!)

I posted a pic, but took it down, as its so very embarrassing to me.  I just went thru a few pics and cried, I cant believe I've let myself get this HUGE!! 

One day at a time.  I'm trying very hard not to stay in self negative talk, to post and believe in the positive.  That's where I'm at.  I got lost there for awhile, maybe a needed break?  I'll wait until Tuesday, also...

I did sign up and get my free 8 week pass to Bally's fitness, its less than a mile from our house, so finding the time for "me" I'll do it.  I have to, for me!!  

UM - hope those puppies are still safe, and are now in your home!!


----------



## eeyore45

lexmelinda said:


> Does anybody have UM's phone number??? I am really worried about the dogs!



Maybe we should also include our phone numbers in the recipe book exchange we're doing!!  

Has she been online today?  Has everyone filled her PM box??


----------



## aldisneygrl

*Summer, harleygirl, and dismom,* - It is finally beautiful over here in AL, so hang on prettier weather is coming!


*Mony* - I hope it is just the stress of worrying that is keeping your monthly visitor from coming.  That has happened to me before.  Exercise can also keep it at bay.

*Lynda *- Love your wedding photo!

Haven't seen *UM* all day today.     She and the family are probably out looking for them.  I hope they are found soon.  There's nothing worse than having your pets missing.  When my puppy was younger (she's almost two now) she would run away and it scared me to death.  She always came back, but I always worried that she wouldn't.  Now I keep her on a leash and the leash is tight in my hand.

We are having snack food for dinner.  I know it's not good diet food, but the rest of my family doesn't have to worry about their figures.  They are already skinny minnies!   I'll just keep my portions in check. 

Happy 2007 Everyone!


----------



## aries1980

eeyore45 said:


> Maybe we should also include our phone numbers in the recipe book exchange we're doing!!
> 
> Has she been online today?  Has everyone filled her PM box??



thats a very good idea!!!

Check out the pics i posted on there!!!


----------



## Disneyfreak92

Thanks to everyone on the comments on my wedding photo. I want to get back to that eventually! 30 lbs won't do it, but it's a start! 

Can someone clue me in about the cookbook exchange? I am still catching up on the thread, and I haven't read about that yet. What page is that on? 

Bought a scale today that is probably way fancier than what I need, but I am a bit of a techie geek, so I went for the extra features.  It has a calorie predictor that tells you how many you need to maintain current weight. We'll see how it works.  I am also going shopping tomorrow for more healthy groceries. 



eeyore45 said:


> and Princess Lynda/disneyfreak - what part of IL are you in??? I'm up here near Great America - both my DS are at Univ of IL!!  faint altho I am jumping for joy for them, my freshman 18yr old stunned many of the high school parents when he got accepted - "he's not smart enough" um excuuuse me???  he got a 3.4 first semester!!   (shameless mommy brag!!)



OMG eeyore45! I know where Great America is. Love it! And I am about 10 minutes from your DS's. We live in St. Joseph! I work in Urbana, and DH works in Savoy. We lived in Champaign before we bought our house. What a small world!


----------



## TwinkieMama

Just off the phone with *UtahMama*

and 

I have the Pupdate!


The Utahdoggies are found!   

Some nice person found them and took them to the animal shelter where they are warm and dry and well fed

The nice person saw the Utahmama hand crafted lost wuppies sign (probably embellished with ribbon and acid free vellum) and called her to tell her where the pups were "in hock"...  the shelter is closed for the weekend so they can pick up the dogs after the holiday


----------



## Backstage_Gal

*WOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOO on the puppie update!!*
*Thanks Twinkie!!!!!!!!!!*

Happy NEW YEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Disneyfreak92

YAY!!!  Sooooooooooooo glad to hear about the wuppies!


----------



## aldisneygrl

Thanks TwinkieMama for the puppy update!

Congrats Utah family!  I know you can't wait until the shelter opens!  So glad that the puppies are safe and warm for the New Year!


----------



## eeyore45

YEAH!!!  GLAD THE wuppies are safe and sound!!

Thanks for the update!!

Did I hear... "its a small world after all...."  *g   (computer frozen, no smilies available!!!)

Grateful for the Dis - I posted about DS having problems with a music course - and got some wonderful advice!!  I cut and paste them to DS!!!   

gotta luv it!!

Disneyfreak/ Aries has a seperate thread to sign up and she posted pics... it sounds wonderful!!  I'll go see if I can post the link............................. brb ............


----------



## eeyore45

Its called *Recipe Journal for DISappearing Peeps*

hope this cut and paste job works!!

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1303978


----------



## aldisneygrl

If not, the post was on page 100, and I think it was post number 1493.  That has the link too.


----------



## Poohbear77

CONGRATS ON THE FOUND WUPPIES UM!!! 

I hope everyone has a wonderful New Year!

God Bless,
Dawn


----------



## dismom9761

Hello all!!! getting dangerously close to New Years here in the land of wild children...this is Harley absconding with Dismoms user!!! hehe - we are surrounded by family and consuming adult beverages ( in a responsible manner) as we play cards and try to talk above the children  - who had all these kids anyways??  

so far i have really played cards badly  AND someone ate all the brownies  it wasnt me I promise

Thanks Twinkie for the pupdate, was getting worried about Utah!!! 

Eeyore - don't worry about not posting the pic...you can show us a skinny one soon!!!  dont give up and dont sink to low without reaching out for help...we're here for you!!!

HAPPY NEW YEARS 

Talk to ya Next year!!!

Dismom says hello


----------



## monymony3471

It is a happy new year!  Pups found!  

Did she lose internet?  Does she have a life or something and couldn't post a quick we found them?

Just like her trippie, leaves us hanging.

Love ya, you know that!

Can midnight get here soon so I can go to bed.  My kids are wound on orange pop and going strong!  I just wanna go to bed.  Yawn.....


----------



## TwinkieMama

monymony3471 said:


> Did she lose internet?  Does she have a life or something and couldn't post a quick we found them?




Yes- internet not lost, just having "issues" and using like a 99 version of netscape or something  , also she was out looking for them all day and then went out to dinner and now  has company over for NYE so yes she does have a life... unlike moi! (See Utah even when you are gone your adoring imaginary friends need a play by play! ... I did forget to ask her what candle she will be burning tonight to make her house smell yummywonderful.... maybe she will post tomorrow)



My in-laws are in town but are staying at a hotel so they are tucked in for the evening, 3 out of 4 kids also in bed (guess who is up?... DSnightowlyummybabyspoiledrottenlastmanchild!)...  I made taco salad for dinner and now DH is watching ESPN and eating something with no nutritional value whatsoever...  anyway a low key NYE so I keep running to the computer to check on my imaginary friends!


----------



## aries1980

Yeah Utah on the wuppies!!!

Everyone else have a :


----------



## summersk

YAY UM PUPPERS!!!!  GLAD THAT THEY ARE SAFE!!! 


* Happy New Year Peeps!     A New Year a New You!  Keep Strong and Proud!  *

I'll be taking a small last minute trip to my mom's tomorrow and over night so I don't know if I'll be checking in.  Have a great 1st day Dis Peeps!

summers


----------



## eeyore45

Adding my NEW YEARS EVE celebatory  and kissses!!

Wish I was at your party dismom!!  (thanks so much for the kind words of support!!)

We just turned on Prairie Home Campanion - PBS, was watching Chicago news and 15 min of fireworks, and song..... DD 10 all alone with DH and I, and is at the "EW stage" when dh and I kiss, and dh and I are "bad" parents, we keep kissin!!  

We popped the poppers, slamed the poppers on cement,  hugged and kissed... and drank a cup o' kindness dear... to auld lang syne...

Here's to our friends gone too soon!  Thanks for watchin over us!!

Here's to 2007, may we grab the strength from each other, when we need it most!!!  May we find peace, and sleep... may we remember the "grateful" moments, and pass on the stressful ones.... may we enjoy this time, as it passes by way too fast... and always, take time to smell the roses.... (esp the best ones on the Rose walk in Epcot!!!)


----------



## UtahMama

YUP! Talking menstrual cycles and baby-making scares DH-Lurkers off quicker than you can say "Stayfree Deodorant Nighttime Protection Maxi-Longs"!!!  

The dogs are safe but they're not home! That'll teach em to let their noses distract them! They are in the Pokey which is closed. We'll have them back (after paying big $$$, no doubt) on tuesday. An angel found them and took them to the shelter soon after they were lost...so we are one happy Utah family again. You shoud have seen how mopey we all were yesterday and earlier today!
Thanks for all the well wishes and prayers... it really means alot! Now I have to take down my yellow construction paper (acid free, YES!) and black sharpee marker LOST DOGS signs (Oi! I did like 25!!!) I swear my "imaginary" internet friends are SO AWESOME!!! I just love all you peeps!

It looks like I missed aLOT! Lynda- your wedding picture is radiant! But you still are, I hope you know. Your DH looks like a friendly guy. And I like that you are "Dog People" with your TWO "dogs". Beagle puppies are really the cutest wuppies... And dogs that meow are cute too!

Summer! Look at YOU! You are really a cute girl even with the 3-D glasses on! Sheeesh! Your babys are wayyyy too adorable!

Crap, I shoulda taken notes! Hear comes random thoughts: ((just for the current "page" sorry)

Twinkiedoodlebaby! I just love to hear your voice, thank you for calling! Thanks for pupdating too!!!

Aries- Thank You... Pretty Glitter! I cant figure out how to do that (dont attempt to tell me, though. The best have tried...my eyes glaze over if there's more than copy/Ctrl V) That stuff is for my personal technical department in the east wing of UtahMama Inc. rotfl2: which is the master bathroom occupied currently by DH!!!) I'm ALL OVER the recipe journal circle and cant wait to get  started! ((too lazy to find pink bouncy smilie))

Mony2- Smarty pants! I really DONT have a life because when I am ACTING like I have one, I'm thinking about Y'ALL. I dont leave peple hanging on my TR. It's my pre-planned, calculated "stragety" to get a higher post count. Yeah, that's the ticket! I wanted it to be a hall of fame TR.  

dismom and harley- WHO ate the brownies? You guys made brownies??? We just had fruit and cheese! OUR bum-load-kids were maniacs all hopped up on creme soda (ew!!!) and cheese! The good news is I won 273,000 virtual $$$ on Deal or No Deal!   

Sandy and Dawn and aldisneygrl and Marita- THANKS!!! I cant wait to have all their excited doggie kisses! Happy NEW YEAR!!!! 
AMEN SANDY!!!!!! (i just read your last post a lil late)

Happy New Year!!!!! ((kiss))


----------



## UtahMama

It's 12:00 (not according to the DISclock, though!) and I should be kissing my DH...he'll have to wait a second!

Happy New Year! May it be FULL of blessings!!!!!!

Love YA!!!! Heres to a new Beginning and Healthier Bodies and Spirits!


----------



## Tinkabella

Happy New Year Peeps !!!!

Just want to wish all my imaginary friends a year filled with health, happiness and skinniness.   Great news about UM's wuppies !!!!

DH and I were at parties on the 29th and the 30th so we just stayed home and had a chick flick (Hugh Grant) festival.   Love Actually, Notting Hill and Bridget Jones.  We just love british accents. 


Food this week really sucked  , but I am ready to start fresh   

Keep drinking your water !


----------



## monymony3471

Happy New Year!

May our year be filled with burning cals and fat.  Lots of water and trips to the bathroom!

Many miles logged.  Tons of leg kicks, squats, lunges, and jumps.

Great food choices, new healthier recipes, and reaching of goals and new achievements.

New skinny clothes in your closets, lots of awesome compliments, and turning of heads as you walk by. (even from ex's)

Great attitudes, healthier bodies, new found energy!

Happy New Year to the new you.  Let us celebrate come years end.


----------



## Disneyfreak92

Happy New Year everyone!  I beat DH last night at Friends Scene it!  It was great fun as he usually wins board games, and we are both Friends addicts. I did NOT bust out my new Monopoly Here and Now because there is no doubt he would have won that one. (He is ruthless at Monopoly! We played the Disney version shortly after I got it, and he bought Cinderella's castle before I had the chance! ) We rang in the new year with the furry kids on our laps and a New Year's kiss. 

Now I'm off to go shopping for healthiness soon. Wish me luck! (I think I will check out that recipe thread first though.)


----------



## eeyore45

Happy New Year's DAY!!

after hitting the stove, I got it going, popped in a breakfast casserole!  Dh was up till 5:21~   DS 18 is not home, I hope he discussed this with dh!! (his gf family is from Russia and every NYE they have an all night party, it begins at midnight!!  )

Today I'm having some traditional "good luck" foods - Ham, Baked Beans, Corn bread, black eyed peas... and greens!!  Supposedly the kids are coming with friends and girlfriends!!  

darn stove needs hitting again!


----------



## monymony3471

Nothing like starting the near with a work out.    I took out Billy's Crunch tape.  My kids even did it with me, but I made them stand behind the couch I don't trust my kicks.

Then I put in 30 on the Tread Mill. 

My mom brought over bean soup the other night.  So I thought, why not.  Beans are encouraged on the SB diet.  Lot's of protein in it that I can see.  Then as I'm eating I hit a potato.  There was only a few and I had only 1 bowl.

This is my year.   I mean it.  I've been saying this since I was 30.  (almost six years later ) Now, hopefully nothing will get in my way.


----------



## aries1980

Alright ladies lets start with a friendly new year reminder!!!!!

DRINK YOUR WATER GO DO IT NOW BEFORE YOU FORGET AGAIN!!!! 

MARCH TO GET THAT WATER THAT COUNTS AS LEG LIFTS RIGHT 

EXERCISE EXCERCISE!!!!

WWPD? KEEP ON SLIMMING....

WHEN TEMPTED:
    THINK ABOUT WHAT YOU PUT IN YOUR MOUTH, AS YOUR SELF IS IT WORTH IT? IS IT HEALTHY? DO I REALLY NEED THIS RIGHT NOW?

EVERYONE HOPING YOU ALL THE WATER, EXERCISE, BURNING CALS, AND WEIGHTLOSS WITH THIS NEW YEAR!


----------



## Bee

Happy New Year Peeps!

UM- I left a message on your cell phone. 

So, Mom  called yesterday.  Just a short conversation. I am not going to call her.  We got back from Des Mones.. then it snowed here after rain so yesterday it was slick and snowy.  (Saw Rocky Balboa-awesome)

Yesterday I bought- a steamer, a olive oil sprayer, salt and pepper grinders, several spices and some cooking supplies.

I am READY_ (now all I have to do is shop for food )

Welcome to all the newbies- we are a fun group who occasionily vent to each other.. and then get tons of support from one another.

Again, I have read everyine of the posts and am caught up.. To those that are struggling in there personal lives- I am praying for you.

For those that are sharing funnies- I am laughing with you.

I love you all-Bee


----------



## S.Poppins

Happy New Year, Peeps! It is 2 in the morning here! We just finished our Totally Tubular 80's Party with our youth group. It was too fun! (I think our adult loved it more). 

UM, I hope you are not disappointed in me  . I joined you guys a couple of weeks ago - but not really working a plan yet. Since our Universal Studios youth trip during Thanksgiving, it feels like some one plopped me on a merry-go-round and spun it really fast! Lock-ins, Lock-outs, Prayer meetings, Small group meetings, youth services,Christmas parties, work, grad school, Christmas, trip to GA - just to name a few. We leave for WDW in 12 days - so I am shifting back into planning mode. When we return, I have already warned my family that we are making some changes. My DH and DD need to loose weight too. So we are all in this together. So I promise that I will be fully committed to my weight loss goal of 30 lbs.

Off topic, but does anyone on here watch Lost. My sister hooked me at Christmas. She had all the episodes from Season 2. So that is where I started. I am watching the last episode of Season 2 right now. I think Season 3 is on right now - does anyone know when it ends?

It is not letting me post tonight!
I tried to post this last night but it would not let me. Have a happy new year!


----------



## eeyore45

all right Aries....  just because of YOU... I not only drank 24oz of water... (which entailed stop dis'ing, go to kitchen, fill water, do 3 sets of 8 squats (what else do you do when you are guzzling water?!)   but I noticed that there was some yucky stuff on the ceiling, so now I have to get my Mr Clean eraser, and a stool and reach... hmmm this is an exercise too!!  

So because of your post dear Aries, I feel better!!! Thank you!!

WTG Bee!!!  I bought some frozen salmon from Sam's club, and some brown/wild rice  - I understand I need to eat healthy carbs like oats and rice... and fish... I hate fish... also got some canned tuna for lunches, and bagged up some great lettuce type greens... and made some home made dressing... lemon juice!!

(now to the hard part, cooking and eating it!!)

SPoppins - :hi: I did our youth groups too, loved the lock ins, and the trips with the kids... our church shares space with a preschool, they didnt like it so much!!  OH, I remember... no I never got involved with Lost, I can become quite obsessive in TV shows, so I try and shy away from those - that have that "hook" potential!!  Same with books, I much prefer to have the whole series said and done before I begin...  

Not sure how many I'll have for Sunday/New Year's Day Dinner.... hard to set the table... but I must, maybe I'll vacuum first!!


----------



## Disneyfreak92

S.Poppins said:


> Off topic, but does anyone on here watch Lost. My sister hooked me at Christmas. She had all the episodes from Season 2. So that is where I started. I am watching the last episode of Season 2 right now. I think Season 3 is on right now - does anyone know when it ends?



I watch Lost. I got a friend of mine hooked recently too!  There are 6 episodes so far in season 3. My friend just watched them all on ABC.com after her and her DH finished watching the first two seasons on DVD. New episodes for season 3 start up again in February, so you have until then to watch the first 6. What a good show! So addictive! But hey, better Lost than a candy bar, right?


----------



## S.Poppins

Disneyfreak92 said:


> I watch Lost. I got a friend of mine hooked recently too!  There are 6 episodes so far in season 3. My friend just watched them all on ABC.com after her and her DH finished watching the first two seasons on DVD. New episodes for season 3 start up again in February, so you have until then to watch the first 6. What a good show! So addictive! But hey, better Lost than a candy bar, right?




I did not know you could watch episodes on line. I will try to catch up by Februay. Definitely better than a candy bar - yes. Hindering my ability to get housework done - yes.


----------



## aldisneygrl

Welcome back *S.Poppins*!  We've missed you here and on the Cheerleading thread.    Not much going on over there.  They are working on Challenge 3, and it is much more of a creative work than anything.  They are making a TV show for DIS TV.  For those of you that have no idea what I'm talking about  it is part of the WPASADI thing on the Community Board.

I'm undecorating my tree.  That counts for exercise right?  It involves lifts, squats, etc. 

Thanks *Aries*, got to go take a water break.


----------



## dwheatl

I haven't had a chance to read the last 14 pages, but I thought I better post before I do any more damage.Can a body really gain 7 lbs. in a week? That's what my scale says. I thought I was doing pretty well with holidays and Disneyland (I will be writing a trippie soon) but BLTs (bites, licks and tastes) have done me in. I'm hoping a lot of it is salt, and water, regular exercise and laying off the holiday chocolates will un-do the damage. I missed you all. 
My mom was in a car accident while we were on our trip. She broke her ankle, which doesn't sound so bad, but she is already partially paralyzed from a series of strokes (one of the reasons I'm concerned about my weight is I don't want to end up in her condition) and the broken ankle has made it so she can't even use her walker to go to the bathroom  We're going over now with some of the NYE leftovers, so she and her caregiver will have food in the house. The car was totalled, which means sister and I will be doing all the driving/shopping for Mom from now on. 
Hope 2007 is a happy, healthy, skinny year for all of us.


----------



## aldisneygrl

*Danielle* - So sorry to hear about your mom.  Here's sending healing love her direction.   And a hug  for you and your sis.

Don't worry about the weight gain.  It could be salt , but the thing is you recognize it, and do something about it.  Get up and move!    And don't forget to drink the water!  If it is salt, the water will wash all that away!


----------



## PrincessV

TwinkieMama said:


> Just off the phone with *UtahMama*
> 
> and
> 
> I have the Pupdate!
> 
> 
> The Utahdoggies are found!
> 
> Some nice person found them and took them to the animal shelter where they are warm and dry and well fed
> 
> The nice person saw the Utahmama hand crafted lost wuppies sign (probably embellished with ribbon and acid free vellum) and called her to tell her where the pups were "in hock"...  the shelter is closed for the weekend so they can pick up the dogs after the holiday




What great news!  This is as far as I've gotten in catching up today, and I was getting worried.  Thanks for letting us know TM!


----------



## PrincessV

HAPPY 2007 PEEPS!!!!

 A new year and a new start, right?  I am ready!

I rang in the new year without a guy in my life for the 4th year in a row, but was surrounded by good friends, so it's all good!  In an effort to be festive without getting a DUI, I concocted a little sumpin' last night that turned out to be yummy:
mix about 2 tablespoons of POM pomegranate juice with 8 oz. of Pellegrino mineral water over ice. YUM!!

Despite no alcohol, I was up until 4am, so there will be no work out today.  There may be napping.  

But tomorrow, it's back to the treadmill and no snacking at work.

Best wishes to you all for 2007!


----------



## mousehouselover

Hi All, HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!

Dh has been monopolizing the laptop for the last two days and my parents were in town yesterday so I haven't had much of a chance to read or post. I logged in on the kids 'puter and got caught up though. 

I did 60 mins on the TM yesterday and another 25 today. My goal is another 35 before the end of the day. I has to have DH troubleshoot it before I can do any more as I felt like I was slipping and it was squeaking. DH is very grumpy and not feeling very well so I've been trying not to bug him about it. 

We had a good day with my mom and dad. It's kind of hard to predict if we'll enjoy ourselves when we're with them. We ate pizza (I had 3 slices of supreme...lots of veggies) played cards then went to a Japanese steakhouse for dinner. I had sushi and 2 salads and soup before I ate my dinner and brought at least half of the dinner home. I had more leftovers than anyone else at the table. I resisted the cookies Mom made and offered for dessert.  

DH got us tickets for the symphony last night and we enjoyed it, It was light hearted and fun, not all stuffy and boring like some performances can be. They had a NYE celebration which included a balloon drop, noise makers, champagne and appetizers. It was crowded and a bit noisy and DH's head started to bother him so we left just a few mins after midnight. 

I've been very bad with my food today. I haven't drank anything at all and had some cornbread and beans for lunch. I also had a square of dark chocolate and 'tasted' teh chocolate frosting the kids were putting on the brownies. I was supposed to start WW today and even got a lot of the stuff I needed to get started but I was just feeling blah and got    and a  trying to look up points for some of my foods. I decided to eat light and have lots of veggies and a bit of fruit for dinner and call it good. 

Hope everyone has a great night and a wonderful new year!


----------



## aries1980

eeyore45 said:


> all right Aries....  just because of YOU... I not only drank 24oz of water... (which entailed stop dis'ing, go to kitchen, fill water, do 3 sets of 8 squats (what else do you do when you are guzzling water?!)   but I noticed that there was some yucky stuff on the ceiling, so now I have to get my Mr Clean eraser, and a stool and reach... hmmm this is an exercise too!!
> 
> So because of your post dear Aries, I feel better!!! Thank you!!



   Way to go!!! NOw you only have 40 more oz left for the day yay!!!


----------



## the Fidge

HEy utah , you got me signed on here!  I cannot do another FAT year again!  I have a long way to go many tears to shed and many giggles I hope to hear instead!  It will be a long road back to my once "fat" weight 140 is my goal.

It really sucks to be starting at 210 EICK!!!!!  Ok enough whinning I have no desire to hide behind moomoo type clothing and be helathy enough to enjoy playing with my DS without someone thinking I am having a heart attack after walking up a flight of stairs!  Not pretty!  

Inspiration enough should be a behind me shot!!! I have not been photgraphed in 7 years now and would love to have a picture taken with my son this APril in WDW!!!SO heres to drinking tons of water which I really sm not very good at.

Doc has given me a green light to exercise again yippe I think!  SO I signed up for the Jan exercise challenge!  Pleaes have oxygen on hand for me!

SO my eatting now that will be a thrill to change.  I am addicted to all things starchy, carby and chocolate!  The 3 Cs of my life!

Ok so I think good old common snese will have ot take over in that daprtment!  I have seen so many diets to try my head spins.  Many years ago WW had a program called quick start plus I went for 4 weeks and had hit my goal weight wtihin week 3!  

WW bring it back!  It was perfect I had no decions to make really it was ouli8ned so idiot proof for me it was perfect.  I have tried to find any of the brochures ebay doesn't have them but has the cook book.  If anyone has that pleae let me know! It worked great tofr me.

SO enough out of me and heres to hoping sweating and hopefully making old DH get thrilled again!


----------



## TwinkieMama

Hi Fidgiepoo!   to the Peeps!  (You *all* will love Fidge... she is fun fun fun!!!!)  

Great goals!  We are all committed to making positive changes and seeking progress (not perfection) as we dare to put our health as a priority (so many moms put themselves on the backburner and I KNOW how easy it is in those busy days of raising the next generation.. I am preaching to myself here!)... but when Mama ain't happy, ain't nobody happy!  (right sisters?)  


Well I have had non stop company forEVAH it seems... (they are still here) but when the last set left.... all via airplane there was much weighing of overstuffed bags, with people and without people and my scale  broke... or unbroke I should say.... for the last 2 years you have had to have it set between 5 and 10 lbs with nothing on it to give an accurate weight and now it works when 0 is 0... and I seem to have mysteriously and magically lost a few more lbs I am looking hot hot hot and all sorts of people at church are noticing so maybe it is true (also I know what my kids weigh and the scale is correct for them as well).... I will go "borrow" a scale somewhere else before Friday and see what the truth is....

I am taking my girls to WDW in just a few weeks (27 days but who is counting  ) and I would love to be at my goal weight by then!  DH gave me some 3 lb hand weights for Xmas so I can take up my totally twinkie 80s dance workout up to the next level.


----------



## monymony3471

the Fidge said:


> HEy utah , you got me signed on here!  I cannot do another FAT year again!  I have a long way to go many tears to shed and many giggles I hope to hear instead!  It will be a long road back to my once "fat" weight 140 is my goal.
> 
> It really sucks to be starting at 210 EICK!!!!!  Ok enough whinning I have no desire to hide behind moomoo type clothing and be helathy enough to enjoy playing with my DS without someone thinking I am having a heart attack after walking up a flight of stairs!  Not pretty!
> 
> Inspiration enough should be a behind me shot!!! I have not been photgraphed in 7 years now and would love to have a picture taken with my son this APril in WDW!!!SO heres to drinking tons of water which I really sm not very good at.
> 
> Doc has given me a green light to exercise again yippe I think!  SO I signed up for the Jan exercise challenge!  Pleaes have oxygen on hand for me!
> 
> SO my eatting now that will be a thrill to change.  I am addicted to all things starchy, carby and chocolate!  The 3 Cs of my life!
> 
> Ok so I think good old common snese will have ot take over in that daprtment!  I have seen so many diets to try my head spins.  Many years ago WW had a program called quick start plus I went for 4 weeks and had hit my goal weight wtihin week 3!
> 
> WW bring it back!  It was perfect I had no decions to make really it was ouli8ned so idiot proof for me it was perfect.  I have tried to find any of the brochures ebay doesn't have them but has the cook book.  If anyone has that pleae let me know! It worked great tofr me.
> 
> SO enough out of me and heres to hoping sweating and hopefully making old DH get thrilled again!




It's so great to have you!  

I love starches!  I love chocolate!   I love carbs!

The South Beach diet is my choice of diet.  Lot's of protein to keep you satisfied.  2 weeks of very low carbs but carbs that are good for you that come from mainly green vegetables.

After that we slowly bring back the other carbs but healthier. Little bits here and there.   High fiber, whole grains, etc.

Sometimes, I don't even miss them.

What ever you do, we are all here to help cheer you along.


----------



## UtahMama

All Right!!!!! WHO left a CHEESE BALL in MY fridge! The ones that go perfectly with Triscuts? It was my DSIL who was over last night to play Disney Scene It and Deal or No Deal and Whoonu. Luckily it's wrapped in plastic wrap and sealed with a sticker or I'd be in big trouble!

We went to Johnny Careno's last night and I had the salmon with spinach and angel hair pasta (gave that to Norah) and TRIED to resist the piping hot french bread and only had less than a third of one...dipped in seasoned olive oil (goooood). I ended up taking half of it home for a second whole meal (lunch today...microwaved salmon...MmmmMmm, not!) 

We (as in my whole family, NOT me) went sledding today in Park City Utah and I sat and FROZE and did not take the opportunity to go down the solid ICE hills and burn 800 calories trekking back up...I wont even begin to explain how very much I dislike being COLD and slipping Bambi-on-ice style on a crowded solid ice glacier that is the Park City Golf Course. I think I'm high-maitanance and princess-ish sometimes. I did not sit and complain at all. I just served piping hot hot-chocolate and warmed my cold babies and took pictures of frozen boogers and watched about 30 adults get HURT falling down...NO THANKS! Usually I go a few times but only because we're there and I want to be warm. We take family pictures in front of the same tree every year.

Gotta go clean out a kids closet and clean, clean, clean!!!


----------



## the Fidge

Twinkee its great to see you over here now I know I am in great company!!  Congrats on the vacation!  Mony thanks so much for the encouragement too!

Twinkee you will have to change that SN its killing me I am itching for a twinkee right now!  I guess a cute ole yellow banana will have to do??

Heres my secret by the way.... I plan that if I reach my goal than I will fill my face to my hearts delight when we get there in April....shh don't tell the scale ok???? Our secret right???


----------



## monymony3471

Lynda:  Love the games.  We played charades last night and it was so funny trying to teach the boys to act the title out and not scenes from the movie.

Bee:  I can feel your readieness!  Just do it!  Take the plunge.  

Poppins:  I'm so jealous!  WDW in 12 days.  Have a great time.  Can't wait to hear all about it.

eeyore:  There she is, but in the game!  Wooo Hooo!

aldisneygrl:  That was my goal today until I started feeling crappy.  DH came home with the chills and body aches too.  Uh oh?!

dwheatl: Sorry about your mom.  Hope she can recover quickly.  Get the water in, and you'll see some of that go away.  Just get back on your plan and things will get back to normal.  

V: sounds like it was a fun night!

mhl:  you also had a busy night.  Great job on the work outs!  I have competition!

Twinks:  That's so great!  Good for you.  It's great when people notice.  I'm still waiting.........


----------



## Bee

Just got back from the store.  Bought all healthy...

We are even going to dehydrate some fruits for our own little snacks..

Also bought a George Foreman Gril.. Turkey Burgers for dinner tonight!!


Love all y'all, Bee


----------



## eeyore45

Bee - make Turkey Sausage patties, then freeze them, that way when you're hungry for a snack - tada!!  Nice and easy to pop in the microwave !!

WELCOME WELCOME WELCOME!!   

OK Aries, I downed another 24 - tomorrow is a new day, starting fresh!!  Hoping to get DD out and about, of course, we've had so much rain, that we havent seen the sun in weeks!!!

Now everybody  You know you can  while you brush your teeth - you can do squats etc!!

Dinner was fab, DH fabulOso - dh cleaned the entire kitchen, ran the dishwasher TWICE, hand washed all the fine crystal...  I'm in love!!  25 years and he still does dishes!!


----------



## Disneyfreak92

I went to the store as well! I have a fridge FULL of healthy food! I went a little crazy. I also forgot how much I dislike going to WalMart! Ack!  But I have yogurts, sugar free puddings, fruit cups, applesauce, apples, pickles, South Beach wraps, tuna, lunchmeat, whole grain bread, english muffins, salad mix, light mayo, fat free sharp Kraft singles, gorganzola crumbles, weight watchers sherbert popsicles, salsa, olive oil, balsamic vinegar, pork chops,...and a 9V battery for my new scale. So, I tried it out, and it says my ideal weight is much more than I thought it was. It is pretty close to my goal weight though. I want to get back to about 170-180, which is where I was at the time of my wedding. I think that is the smallest weight I can expect to maintain and still maintain my sanity.  It's about the smallest I have been in my adult life, and I was pretty happy at that size. I'm 5'7", and at that weight, I am between a size 12 and 14, but looked smaller because of my height and shape. The scale said my ideal weight was 187! But I am starting out with 30 lbs, and that won't get me there, but I sure will feel better, and it's a place to start. I made changes before because I changed my eating habits, counted calories, drank LOTS of water, and was excerising at least 4-5 days a week. I'm ready to start a new, healthier year along with all of y'all!


----------



## monymony3471

Bee and Lynda!  You go girls!  Ready to go!  very exciting to have you on board this thing finally!


----------



## aldisneygrl

*Fidge* - Welcome!  I am a WW Lifetime member.  Not that you could tell it now.   I have lost about 30 lbs. *twice* on WW.  I think I may have that Quick Start brochure somewhere in my WW folder.  You may have to tell me what it looked like.  I'll look and let you know.  I could always copy it for you and mail it to you, if you would like.

I haven't been too good today.  I have been undecorating all day.  Didn't eat, and when DH went to get Chick Fil A (just sandwiches), I raided left over candy I got from my preschoolers.   Shouldn't let myself get so hungry because then I go crazy! (this will have to do since the crazy smilie is gone  )

I need to go get some more Propel - thanks Aries!


----------



## Bee

OMG!  I just had an awesome meal!  

We had a bbq chicken pizza n a wheat tortilla as an appetizer (from biggest loser cookbook)

Then we had Turkey Burgers on wheat buns and sweet potato french fries. I absolutely hate sweet potato but, the fries from the biggest loser cookbook were awesome.  

We also bought some sherbert for dessert.   

Hubby is now getting ready to put some fruit in the dehydrater for the girls to have some healthy snacks!!

I was drinking water. also!!

Love all ya all!!!!

fyi-even my dd10 said the food was good and she is another reason why we are trying to eat healthier.. she is taller and bigger than her 12 year old sister and I dont want her to go thru the pain of being made fun of at school beacuse of her size.


----------



## dismom9761

Bee said:


> OMG!  I just had an awesome meal!
> 
> We had a bbq chicken pizza n a wheat tortilla as an appetizer (from biggest loser cookbook)
> 
> Then we had Turkey Burgers on wheat buns and sweet potato french fries. I absolutely hate sweet potato but, the fries from the biggest loser cookbook were awesome.
> 
> We also bought some sherbert for dessert.
> 
> Hubby is now getting ready to put some fruit in the dehydrater for the girls to have some healthy snacks!!
> 
> I was drinking water. also!!
> 
> Love all ya all!!!!
> 
> fyi-even my dd10 said the food was good and she is another reason why we are trying to eat healthier.. she is taller and bigger than her 12 year old sister and I dont want her to go thru the pain of being made fun of at school beacuse of her size.



Bee,your post caught my attention because I too worry about my DD7.She is several inches taller than my DS9(though he is small)and about 25 lb heavier than him.She has been teased and has a low self esteem. I hope to help her while I help myself.Here is a pic:


----------



## dismom9761

Fidge!!I am sure you will love this thread... I am also a WW lifetime member so I can give info also.I have more than one of the starter info so I can mail it to you if you want it.Just PM me.
   I did alright today with my eating until dinner.My MIL made the best potatos and cornbread. Tomorrow is a new day ...I will do better.Harley left some cheese dip in the fridge that is calling my name.
  Well my DH is supposed to be putting my girls to bed but it sounds like they are having a party,my boys went home with Harley.See ya!!!


----------



## mousehouselover

Got the extra 35 mins on the TM and drank 3 liters of water! No snacks either. 

I was going to share my story of how I wound up nearly naked in the laundry room and had to do a mad dash through the house in nothing but socks.... but figured y'all would be bored to tears....


----------



## dismom9761

mousehouselover said:


> Got the extra 35 mins on the TM and drank 3 liters of water! No snacks either.
> 
> I was going to share my story of how I wound up nearly naked in the laundry room and had to do a mad dash through the house in nothing but socks.... but figured y'all would be bored to tears....



Okay I am wide awake and bored..I would love to hear this.


----------



## dismom9761

I am fooling around with pics and thought l would share this one.





Harley's boys are in the grey tshirt and yellow stink tshirt.Mine are the other two.


----------



## UtahMama

the Fidge said:


> HEy utah , you got me signed on here!  I cannot do another FAT year again!  I have a long way to go many tears to shed and many giggles I hope to hear instead!  It will be a long road back to my once "fat" weight 140 is my goal.
> 
> It really sucks to be starting at 210 EICK!!!!!  Ok enough whinning I have no desire to hide behind moomoo type clothing and be helathy enough to enjoy playing with my DS without someone thinking I am having a heart attack after walking up a flight of stairs!  Not pretty!
> 
> Inspiration enough should be a behind me shot!!! I have not been photgraphed in 7 years now and would love to have a picture taken with my son this APril in WDW!!!SO heres to drinking tons of water which I really sm not very good at.
> 
> Doc has given me a green light to exercise again yippe I think!  SO I signed up for the Jan exercise challenge!  Pleaes have oxygen on hand for me!
> 
> SO my eatting now that will be a thrill to change.  I am addicted to all things starchy, carby and chocolate!  The 3 Cs of my life!
> 
> Ok so I think good old common snese will have ot take over in that daprtment!  I have seen so many diets to try my head spins.  Many years ago WW had a program called quick start plus I went for 4 weeks and had hit my goal weight wtihin week 3!
> 
> WW bring it back!  It was perfect I had no decions to make really it was ouli8ned so idiot proof for me it was perfect.  I have tried to find any of the brochures ebay doesn't have them but has the cook book.  If anyone has that pleae let me know! It worked great tofr me.
> 
> SO enough out of me and heres to hoping sweating and hopefully making old DH get thrilled again!



WHAT!???? OH MY HECK!!!! It is so good to see you Fidgealicious!!!!!! 
I am thrilled to have you so WELCOME!!!! 

Did anyone tell you friday is our weigh day? It is.  
So do your "thang" and get down to your former fat weight! I totally remember thinking at 160 I was OBESE !!!!! That's like a size 9/10 for me!!!!! 

Anywhoooo, we love you already and you'll fit in splendidly!!!
YOU can Do It!!!!


----------



## UtahMama

dismom9761 said:


> I am fooling around with pics and thought l would share this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harley's boys are in the grey tshirt and yellow stink tshirt.Mine are the other two.



MIS-CHIEF!!!! I KNOW mischief when I sees it!(Especially Mr. yellow-shirt!) Lookie how CUTE those boys are!!!! Your DD on the other page is soooo beautiful (all sugar and spice and everything nice)! I love kids (other people's kids especially!) They look like they posed sweetly for the camera then went and jumped off the deck onto the trampoline or some other boyish activity! LOL!


----------



## mousehouselover

Amy~ What a great looking bunch of boys. And your little girl is pretty too. 

Ok, so here's the scoop; I had dinner in my workout clothes and spilled on them. I changed and tossed the dirty stuff in the hamper. Well, I went to get on the treadmill, but couldn't work out in jeans so I grabbed DH's sweatpants. After my second workout, I decided to start a batch of laundry. I tossed my pants in the machine, decided my sweaty top should go in too so I peeled off my gym top (built-in bra) and then realized that DH's were a bit sweaty so I took them off and tosed them in too. So, I'm standing there in nothing but my socks and I already started the machine but there's no clean laundry that hadn't been put away. (Really rare occurance in my house....) I have no t-shirts, no towels, not a sheet or even a dish cloth to cover myself in....... So I did the only think I could, I ran through the kitchen and high-tailed it into the bedroom for some jammies. Now I'm waiting for the dryer to be done so I can dry DH's pants so he has something to wear when he get up in the morning. 

I was going to post a pic of my young'ins but it looks like I can't insert from my computer any more and I don't have them loaded into photobucket. 

ETA: that looks like my treadmill......


----------



## UtahMama

mousehouselover said:


> Got the extra 35 mins on the TM and drank 3 liters of water! No snacks either.
> 
> I was going to share my story of how I wound up nearly naked in the laundry room and had to do a mad dash through the house in nothing but socks.... but figured y'all would be bored to tears....



Hel-LO???? You have some 'splaining to do....


Oh, Ok you posted the scoop just before my nagging... HAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!


----------



## Bee

dismom- yes it always worries me..

Your daughter is beautiful by the way!

Here are my 2 girls iin the Wonder October 2005.  Dani who is DD10 now on left and Tori who is now 12 is on the right.


----------



## aldisneygrl

*UM* - What time does the doggy pokey open tomorrow?  Do we need to send puppy bail for you?  Give those pups a big hug from *Alabama* would ya'?  Can't wait for the Utah family and pups to be reunited!


We had a family pow wow tonight (DH, kids, and myself).  We stated our NY Resolutions.  We wanted the kids to think about something that they could do this year to better themselves.  Either learn something new, or improve something that they are already doing.  Then DH and I had our turn.  I stated that I plan to lose 25-30 lbs. (thanks to you wonderful ladies!), be on time more (really bad at that one), and not interrupt people when they are speaking (even worse at that one).  Gonna be a busy year for improvement.  DS said he wanted to get stronger, and be able to do a real push up.  So we can incorporate our two resolutions by working out together.  How 'bout that? Get family time in with our exercise!


----------



## aldisneygrl

Bee said:


> dismom- yes it always worries me..
> 
> Your daughter is beautiful by the way!
> 
> Here are my 2 girls iin the Wonder October 2005.  Dani who is DD10 now on left and Tori who is now 12 is on the right.




Bee - How cute are those girls?  *CUTE!!!*  I'll tell ya'


----------



## Bee

aldisneygrl said:


> Bee - How cute are those girls?  *CUTE!!!*  I'll tell ya'



Thank you. Thank you very much!!!


----------



## aries1980

the Fidge said:


> HEy utah , you got me signed on here!  I cannot do another FAT year again!  I have a long way to go many tears to shed and many giggles I hope to hear instead!  It will be a long road back to my once "fat" weight 140 is my goal.
> 
> It really sucks to be starting at 210 EICK!!!!!  Ok enough whinning I have no desire to hide behind moomoo type clothing and be helathy enough to enjoy playing with my DS without someone thinking I am having a heart attack after walking up a flight of stairs!  Not pretty!
> 
> Inspiration enough should be a behind me shot!!! I have not been photgraphed in 7 years now and would love to have a picture taken with my son this APril in WDW!!!SO heres to drinking tons of water which I really sm not very good at.
> 
> Doc has given me a green light to exercise again yippe I think!  SO I signed up for the Jan exercise challenge!  Pleaes have oxygen on hand for me!
> 
> SO my eatting now that will be a thrill to change.  I am addicted to all things starchy, carby and chocolate!  The 3 Cs of my life!
> 
> Ok so I think good old common snese will have ot take over in that daprtment!  I have seen so many diets to try my head spins.  Many years ago WW had a program called quick start plus I went for 4 weeks and had hit my goal weight wtihin week 3!
> 
> WW bring it back!  It was perfect I had no decions to make really it was ouli8ned so idiot proof for me it was perfect.  I have tried to find any of the brochures ebay doesn't have them but has the cook book.  If anyone has that pleae let me know! It worked great tofr me.
> 
> SO enough out of me and heres to hoping sweating and hopefully making old DH get thrilled again!



  Hey hun what do you need from WW I have I beleieve 2 cookbooks and the counter and the program book they give you when you sign up! Let me know how I can help you!


----------



## UtahMama

They are so beautiful, *Bee*! I just love girls  I love boys too but dont relate as well to bugs and cars and sports. i loved hearing your voice on my voice mail- Happy New Year to YOU too! This is SOOOO your year! I should say its all of ours    This time next year, we all are going to be healthier and stronger and hopefully seeing MUCH prettier numbers when we look down at our scales. Our hearts will be heathier, our joints happier, our spirits  full of joy, and a CARPload of great friends surrounding us!

*aldisneygrl*- I dont yet know what time I get to go get my doggies! I have a BUNCH of daycare kids tomarrow morning and my own kids have dentist appointments (DH will have to take them) at 11. SOME time tomarrow...the sooner the better. I have no $$$ so this should be interesting! I hate to put ANYthing on the credit card, but looks like I'll have to  , but they are worth it!!!!!

Good Night Peeps. Sleep Tight etc. Busy BUSY day tomarrow. Kids back to school (silent high-fives all around...)


----------



## Bee

Thank you UM... we will talk again soon... I am off to bed.  My kids go back to school Wednesday.  I think we are going to Dreamgirls tomorrow.


Love all y'all


----------



## aries1980

Um-  Guess what I ate lots of today.....

Broccoli

mmmmm... love it! Thought I'd share with you!

And for everyone else here is my little angel


----------



## Bee

aries1980 said:


> Um-  Guess what I ate lots of today.....
> 
> Broccoli
> 
> mmmmm... love it! Thought I'd share with you!
> 
> And for everyone else here is my little angel



ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## dismom9761

I love seeing all the kids!!We sure do make beautiful ones..

Aries,I love her pigtails. My DD2 hates to have her hair up.

Bee,your girls are gorgeous! 

Aldisney,that was agood idea to have a family powwow.I am going to ask mine in the morning and see what they say.We are definitely going to be doing more family exercise.My boys get alot with sports and my DS11 even has conditioning practice twice weekly but my DD is not very active.

MHL, .Thanks for sharing your story...the treadmill is Harley's.


----------



## dismom9761

Okay I realized that I had posted pics of three of my kids and Harley's but not my baby.Here she is with my DH.






I am still trying to figure out how to make the pics smaller.

Everyone have small Tuesday!!!


----------



## dwheatl

mousehouselover said:
			
		

> Ok, so here's the scoop; I had dinner in my workout clothes and spilled on them. I changed and tossed the dirty stuff in the hamper. Well, I went to get on the treadmill, but couldn't work out in jeans so I grabbed DH's sweatpants. After my second workout, I decided to start a batch of laundry. I tossed my pants in the machine, decided my sweaty top should go in too so I peeled off my gym top (built-in bra) and then realized that DH's were a bit sweaty so I took them off and tosed them in too. So, I'm standing there in nothing but my socks and I already started the machine but there's no clean laundry that hadn't been put away. (Really rare occurance in my house....) I have no t-shirts, no towels, not a sheet or even a dish cloth to cover myself in....... So I did the only think I could, I ran through the kitchen and high-tailed it into the bedroom for some jammies. Now I'm waiting for the dryer to be done so I can dry DH's pants so he has something to wear when he get up in the morning.


OMG. that reminded me of the Erma Bombeck story where she did laundry in the basement and kept hitting her head on an exposed pipe, so she put on her son's football helmet. She stripped to get everything clean, but had the helmet on. She said the meter reader came by and said, "I don't know what team you're on lady, but I'm rooting for you!"


We went to a party on NYE eve (12/30) and had a great time (too much food, but DH was in an up mood, so we danced every dance, including Mony, Mony). Here's a picture of us. You all have inspired me. It's back to the gym tomorrow.


----------



## lexmelinda

*GOOD MORNING!!!!*

Haven't posted for a couple of days so had some catching up to do. Glad everyone is ready to start fresh again in the New Year! 

*Summer, Danielle, Lynda*....Love the pictures of you guys! Always nice to be able to put a face with a name and you're all so BEAUTIFUL!!!!

*Amy, Bee, Harley, Aries, Summer again*.....What adorable kids! I miss little girls as my girls are all grownish and won't let me fix their hair in pig tails or use big bows anymore? I love boys too now that I have one of my own. I never understood the mischievous aspect of boys...just thought other people didn't know how to manage their boy-children. That's what I get....God has such a wonderful sense of humor! Here are the Lexmelinda kids at MNSSHP in Sept.





*UM*....Thank goodness the puppies are safe. I really felt that they were but the not knowing left me worried. So happy you get them out of hock today....good luck with that....put it on the Disney Rewards Visa!  

 *Fidge and all lurkers/newbies!!! *Now's the time to start fresh!! I am a calorie counter. Can't work with any plan that takes away my chocolate. I keep a food journal in MS Exel and count every bite that goes in my mouth. My formula is 12 calories X goal weight=daily calorie intake. That's from Calorie Queens web site. If you have more weight to lose you can set an intermediate goal and start there.

*TODAY....*
Back to work and exercise TODAY! GOALS....
Water...4 litres per day
Exercise....2 miles on the track with 2 lb weights X 4 days.
Calories....1400 or bust.

*SALE ALERT.*...Lean Cuisine is on sale at my local grocery and I'm sure it's on sale everywhere else too. And if you buy SIX Lean Cuisines you get a FREE half gallon of ice cream!! Sorta defeats the purpose, ya know. I bought 12 and got 2 half gallons. Luckily ice cream is not my weakness. The kids were thrilled!

*HAVE A SKINNY DAY, EVERYONE!*


----------



## UtahMama

Lexi- your girls look so sweet...they'd NEVER give you a moments grief, I'm sure! .
Thanks for the well wishes on my dogs. I couldn't sleep last night very well knowing they would be home today! I have to brace myself because my two HUGE dogs can be a wee-little bit HYPER when they are happy, which is always! I'll have to give them a Christmas rawhyde bone to calm them down.

dismom- what cuties your DD and DH are!!!! I'm jealous of your DD's eyelashes...no fair!  

Danielle- you two are very young looking and very CUTE! Dancing to MonyMony is alot of calories alone!  Good job!!!!!

aries- OMGosh!!!! She is YUMMY!!! Look at those cheeks...SOOOO kissable! She looks like a mini-YOU!! I bet you looked just like her at the same age! I think we should post baby-pictures of ourselves next!


----------



## TwinkieMama

Good morning!!!!!!!!

Well my company is (finally) gone and I have no excuses!  So no more half measures, Barbie bites and little tastes!  I am Ba-ack!  I am IN!  I am making my health a priority.   I want to be a skinny minnie.  

It is 8 am and I haven't cheated yet.    SERIOUSLY!  I wrote my to- do list last night and it was over one page long  

I am taking down the Christmas decorations.     and  (but I will be wearing something while I do it  ) but first I have to feed the masses (why do children insist on being feed several times each day????)


However, before I forget:  everybody is so lovely! I love the kid pics!  It makes me feel as if I really do *know* you!


----------



## aries1980

UtahMama said:


> aries- OMGosh!!!! She is YUMMY!!! Look at those cheeks...SOOOO kissable! She looks like a mini-YOU!! I bet you looked just like her at the same age! I think we should post baby-pictures of ourselves next!




Thanks you, everyone says she look like a mini me but actually she looks so much more like my sister when she was that age... Ill post the freaky pics for you later.


----------



## the Fidge

Thank you Melinda , ok I am off my duff and went and rode my dusty exercise bicycle I think I even made the spdiers giggle what is she doing to our home??

SO after eviction process I got my rear on that thing and rode for 30 minutes today, pretty funny thighs havent tingled like this since honeymoon!

OK so back to work and will try to firghten the rowing spiders out of their home later, should be fun...wonder where they plan to relocate???


----------



## jeriber

The pictures are so great everyone!! I have tried posting but can't figure that out  Can anyone spell it out in plain English-no technobabble please.  I have the pictures uploaded to Photobucket but that is where they remain when I try to post.  Help me please  TIA


----------



## Bee

go to your photbucket.. pick a picture.. and the third line down... says for message boards.. copy entire line and paste into a message on this board...

Bee


----------



## UtahMama

In PhotoBucket, highlight the picture you want by right-clicking on the big long picture number (its right under the picture you chose)  till you see the drop down menu and click on "Copy"....

Go to the DIS and hit reply to thread (just like always)...


Then, hit Ctrl V and your picture numbers will show.... to see if it worked, hit preview reply instead of submit...if it worked do submit!


It takes a total NON techie to explain, hopefully I didnt confuse you worse

Here: I did all my steps to make sure I was telling you correctly...






For your amusement....


----------



## jeriber

UtahMama said:


> In PhotoBucket, highlight the picture you want by right-clicking on the big long picture number (its right under the picture you chose)  till you see the drop down menu and click on "Copy"....
> 
> Go to the DIS and hit reply to thread (just like always)...
> 
> 
> Then, hit Ctrl V and your picture numbers will show.... to see if it worked, hit preview reply instead of submit...if it worked do submit!
> 
> 
> It takes a total NON techie to explain, hopefully I didnt confuse you worse
> 
> Here: I did all my steps to make sure I was telling you correctly...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For your amusement....



Thanks for the info-I will try this afternoon.  

Dude is that a hummer?


----------



## jeriber

Bee said:


> go to your photbucket.. pick a picture.. and the third line down... says for message boards.. copy entire line and paste into a message on this board...
> 
> Bee



Thanks Bee-I will try it

Your girls are Beeutiful-by the way!!


----------



## eeyore45

It occurs to me I have not taken pictures of my 3 kids together... bad mommy!!

I will try today... meanwhile, enjoy these "oldies but goodies"

When we moved our boys to Univ of IL this past Aug.  (note, dh and I celebrated our 25th wedding anniversary, ds 21, ds18, dd10 - all by the grace of God!!)






and last Christmas:





playing with the Digeridoo!!  (it wasnt the bassoon ds 18 wanted, but I've since learned to get him a musical instrument each Christmas!!)


----------



## eeyore45

At ds21 girlfriend's graduation, I snagged this happy pic!!






I have a goal!


----------



## Mumbler

Okay, I'm back and I'm in!  I haven't posted in ages since I was at my mothers house and they have...I'm not sure how to spell it...dail - up... ...  I shouldn't tease since it's kind of amazing that they even have a computer, but anyhoo, I just don't have the patience for it so I abstained all together.

Anyway, I guess I succeeded in my original goal which was to maintain over the holiday's and now I'm ready to lose.  If everything works like it should we'll be at WDW in May and I'd like to be not just thinner but fitter (is that a word?).

So my goals are:

Drink my water - 2L/day
Work out 3x's/week at least
Stick to about 1400 cals/day.

Melinda - I'm interested in how you have your spreadsheet arranged and how you're able to figure the calorie content of homemade foods...I'd love a little more info if you have a chance to share!

Thanks!!!!!  to everyone for the inspiration!!!!


----------



## the Fidge

ok heres a giggle me doing Denise AUstin exercise tape.... NOT A KODAK MOMENT!!!

It occured to me as the neighbor stood aghast glaring into the livi8ng room window I could frighten small children and tennage boys if I don't go and shut the drapes!

Lesson learned and btw what is wrong with that lady, I could never imagine moving my body that way in public let alone filmed!  Wow talk aobut confidence!


----------



## Disneyland_Mama

Ok, all you skinny Minnies!
I'm back with a vengance.... BAYBEEEEE!!!

I'm fired up and ready lose this fat bum of mine.  I started my new food plan tihs morning and made Dmom join me.  We're going to head out with the kiddies soon for our daily walk, but I wanted to check in with you and let you all know.... I'm in!

BTW.... what cute babies you all have!!!!
My DD and DS are in my siggie..... DS has the craziest smile he just started doing.  Can't see his eyes, just his chompers.  Gotta love it.

Have a skinny day, everyone!


----------



## eeyore45

Oh I do love it - the pics - the kids, the motivation!!

Was watching Megan Mellaly show, and she had a 1 min motivating exercise!!  That I can do!! *G

another Disney site I'm on (smaller community, very friendly, definate Disney addicts!)  someone posted a challenge to do the WDW 1/2 Marathon Jan '08!  I'm sure there is a thread here too for that.... I am so not a runner - bouncy bouncy is not my likey!!

and  you should see me try and find a space to exercise with the kids home, every square inch of this small area is taken, I cant even get the exercise ball out of my closet!!   So I walk around and up and down the stairs, that cracks them up!! 

Water... I keep forgeting to drink water!!


----------



## spongemommie05

Hello all: just wanted to say   i am in the middle of my least Favorte job TaskMaster: i have one outta 4 kids actually doing their jobs and i am not gonna scream as one of my favorite poems say's;
     I WILL REMAIN CALM
     I WILL NOT SLAM DOORS
     I WILL NOT RAISE MY VOICE
     I WILL NOT BREAK THINGS
     I WILL NOT THROW TANTRUMS!
     I WILL NOT ACT LIKE A CHILD!!!
     I AM THE MOTHER!
     I AM THE MOTHER
  Unfortuantely i have the pleasure of my children's company till the 16th (Year round school) they are off track till then !

anyways! i have been sick again(going to the docts tommorow  so sorry i have not been on here ,Happy New Years to all all the kids pictures are adorable what cute kids we have!
well i will try to post more later! 
well i am off to the dentist for ds7 this should be fun (yea right) 
UM: I hope they give ya a small fee for the babysitting of your wuppies not a whopper like they normally do! 
Take care all much love


----------



## monymony3471

I made my DH go to CVS and pick up a pg test to clear my head. All yesterday and today I just feel like crud.  I never feel like this except for when I find out I'm pregnant.

I am in complete and utter shock.  That positive line shone like the brightest star in the universe.  It was not what I was expecting.

I am freaking out.  I did have a period Nov 22.  And each month prior to that.

I had a mammagram Dec 4th.  All I can think of is radiation exposure.

My head is spinning and I'm telling you first before I even think of telling my family.  

I'm thinking of taking another in a few days, but I know now why I feel like I do..........


----------



## aries1980

here you go UM this first pic is of my sister age 3






and this is aniella age 2






and this is my sister now at 22


----------



## aries1980

monymony3471 said:


> I made my DH go to CVS and pick up a pg test to clear my head. All yesterday and today I just feel like crud.  I never feel like this except for when I find out I'm pregnant.
> 
> I am in complete and utter shock.  That positive line shone like the brightest star in the universe.  It was not what I was expecting.
> 
> I am freaking out.  I did have a period Nov 22.  And each month prior to that.
> 
> I had a mammagram Dec 4th.  All I can think of is radiation exposure.
> 
> My head is spinning and I'm telling you first before I even think of telling my family.
> 
> I'm thinking of taking another in a few days, but I know now why I feel like I do..........



 Monymony Congrats!! I wouldnt worry to much befor I found out I was even pregnant with DD I had gone out for three birthdays with my girfirends and got more than a little drunk and everything was fine.  They say as a rule of thumb not to beat yourself up on what might have happened before you knew as long as you do whats right from when you know.  I know a couple of people who have had xrays and such done and all was A O K...  plus my mom is a NICU (neonatal intensive care unit) Nurse and she had been for the last 33 years and with all the sick little ones she took care, she says as long as you know now you know not to have anymore for awhile and everything will be fine.


----------



## DisneyObsession

Hi All! 

YAY UM!!! Your wuppies are safe & warm! Give 'em BIG 's when you see them! It is a horrible feeling when they get out and you can't find them. Glad they're OK!!!

Question???
Can one live on broccoli alone?!?
I think I need to for the next few weeks to get off all the holiday goodies I consumed that are now attached to my rear & thighs!  

So, today I am starting again. I have consumed 36oz of water so far and am getting ready to get my next glass full. I should be floating by the time the day is done!


----------



## DisneyObsession

monymony3471 said:


> I made my DH go to CVS and pick up a pg test to clear my head. All yesterday and today I just feel like crud.  I never feel like this except for when I find out I'm pregnant.
> 
> I am in complete and utter shock.  That positive line shone like the brightest star in the universe.  It was not what I was expecting.
> 
> I am freaking out.  I did have a period Nov 22.  And each month prior to that.
> 
> I had a mammagram Dec 4th.  All I can think of is radiation exposure.
> 
> My head is spinning and I'm telling you first before I even think of telling my family.
> 
> I'm thinking of taking another in a few days, but I know now why I feel like I do..........



CONGRATULATIONS!!!

 I am excited for you, even if you are in shock right now and unsure of what is going on! 

What a blessing for you & your family! 

Remember, things come to us in God's timing, not our own!


----------



## eeyore45

monymony3471 said:


> I made my DH go to CVS and pick up a pg test to clear my head. All yesterday and today I just feel like crud.  I never feel like this except for when I find out I'm pregnant.
> 
> I am in complete and utter shock.  That positive line shone like the brightest star in the universe.  It was not what I was expecting.
> 
> I am freaking out.  I did have a period Nov 22.  And each month prior to that.
> 
> I had a mammagram Dec 4th.  All I can think of is radiation exposure.
> 
> My head is spinning and I'm telling you first before I even think of telling my family.
> 
> I'm thinking of taking another in a few days, but I know now why I feel like I do..........





*MONICA* CONGRATULATIONS ! ! 

I can relate to the shock!! (note the age difference in ours - I actually went to the doctors to have my "thyroid" checked... "your thyroid is fine... congratulations, you're pregnant"   are you kidding??? I was on b/c!! Sometimes for whatever reason, God has plans we cant foresee... (and I'll include the fact I've had 3 miscarriages, and 1 ectopic pregnancy!) 

  oh and a few   

and listen to Aries mom!!  all will be fine!!


----------



## winkers

spongemommie05 said:


> Hello all: just wanted to say   i am in the middle of my least Favorte job TaskMaster: i have one outta 4 kids actually doing their jobs and i am not gonna scream as one of my favorite poems say's;
> I WILL REMAIN CALM
> I WILL NOT SLAM DOORS
> I WILL NOT RAISE MY VOICE
> I WILL NOT BREAK THINGS
> I WILL NOT THROW TANTRUMS!
> I WILL NOT ACT LIKE A CHILD!!!
> I AM THE MOTHER!
> I AM THE MOTHER
> Unfortuantely i have the pleasure of my children's company till the 16th (Year round school) they are off track till then !
> 
> anyways! i have been sick again(going to the docts tommorow  so sorry i have not been on here ,Happy New Years to all all the kids pictures are adorable what cute kids we have!
> well i will try to post more later!
> well i am off to the dentist for ds7 this should be fun (yea right)
> UM: I hope they give ya a small fee for the babysitting of your wuppies not a whopper like they normally do!
> Take care all much love




I have that same poem!  It's framed in my bathroom.  When I want to throttle someone I go to my quiet place and repeat it untill I'm calm.   
Actually (is that how you spell that word?) normally I have a melt down then go to my place and feel bad when I see the poem.  In my little 3 bedroom house with 6 people our ONE bathroom is my quietplace!  I stand in the bathtub and close the curtain and pretend I'm the perfect mommy!


----------



## winkers

monymony3471 said:


> I made my DH go to CVS and pick up a pg test to clear my head. All yesterday and today I just feel like crud.  I never feel like this except for when I find out I'm pregnant.
> 
> I am in complete and utter shock.  That positive line shone like the brightest star in the universe.  It was not what I was expecting.
> 
> I am freaking out.  I did have a period Nov 22.  And each month prior to that.
> 
> I had a mammagram Dec 4th.  All I can think of is radiation exposure.
> 
> My head is spinning and I'm telling you first before I even think of telling my family.
> 
> I'm thinking of taking another in a few days, but I know now why I feel like I do..........



Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! or are you feeling more in need of condolences????


----------



## aldisneygrl

Hey Peeps!

I don't think I'm gonna be on much today.  DH called from work this morning, and one of his coworkers found a small dog at their work.  DH called and asked if I would "babysit" until the owner is found.  After UM's pups got loose, I couldn't say no.  She called the phone number on the tag, but it is disconnected.   My husband's office is about 10 miles away from here so I know it doesn't belong to anyone around here.  The lady from work is going to make signs (bet they won't be as pretty as UM's), and is going to canvas a nearby apartment complex to find the owner.  It looks like a small Jack Russell Terrier, maybe with Min. Pinscher. 

I went to WalMart because we are out of everything due to the holidays.  He called while I was there and said he was taking him by our vet to see if he had possibly been microchipped.  No such luck.   He is a cute pup, but I really don't want another dog.  I'm gonna go give him a bath because he stinks.

Please pray that the owner calls the shelter or DH's coworker.   I am also doing my Dog Whisperer techniques on him.  If his owner does come back, at least I will have taught it some manners.  

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## UtahMama

monymony3471 said:


> I made my DH go to CVS and pick up a pg test to clear my head. All yesterday and today I just feel like crud.  I never feel like this except for when I find out I'm pregnant.
> 
> I am in complete and utter shock.  That positive line shone like the brightest star in the universe.  It was not what I was expecting.
> 
> I am freaking out.  I did have a period Nov 22.  And each month prior to that.
> 
> I had a mammagram Dec 4th.  All I can think of is radiation exposure.
> 
> My head is spinning and I'm telling you first before I even think of telling my family.
> 
> I'm thinking of taking another in a few days, but I know now why I feel like I do..........



WHAT????? YAYYYY! Congratulations!!!!!!!!

What wonderful news Mama!!!!!! Dont even worry about the baby! I'd just talk it over with your doctor, "SHE's" just   FINE!!!!! (I always assume it's a girl!!!!)

It's our first DISpeepbaby! You know you cant diet too much. Just dont go HOG-wild like I do whilst pregnant and eat enough for 2 adult humans!!!! 

I am soo happy for you!!!!


----------



## UtahMama

aries1980 said:


> here you go UM this first pic is of my sister age 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is aniella age 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is my sister now at 22



WOW! Really similar! Same dimples and smile and eyes and HAIR!
Both are adorable  I think Aniella needs a baby sister...((ducking to avoid getting smacked on the head!)) LOL! We'll live vicariously through MonicaMama!!!


----------



## aries1980

UtahMama said:


> WOW! Really similar! Same dimples and smile and eyes and HAIR!
> Both are adorable  I think Aniella needs a baby sister...((ducking to avoid getting smacked on the head!)) LOL! We'll live vicariously through MonicaMama!!!



I agree but this is my own personal goal... I do not wanna try to get pregnant till I reach my goal weight so if I accomplish that this year I will start trying on that day!! Little selfish I know but I rather be a fit Mama then one who cant keep up.


----------



## UtahMama

aldisneygrl said:


> Hey Peeps!
> 
> I don't think I'm gonna be on much today.  DH called from work this morning, and one of his coworkers found a small dog at their work.  DH called and asked if I would "babysit" until the owner is found.  After UM's pups got loose, I couldn't say no.  She called the phone number on the tag, but it is disconnected.   My husband's office is about 10 miles away from here so I know it doesn't belong to anyone around here.  The lady from work is going to make signs (bet they won't be as pretty as UM's), and is going to canvas a nearby apartment complex to find the owner.  It looks like a small Jack Russell Terrier, maybe with Min. Pinscher.
> 
> I went to WalMart because we are out of everything due to the holidays.  He called while I was there and said he was taking him by our vet to see if he had possibly been microchipped.  No such luck.   He is a cute pup, but I really don't want another dog.  I'm gonna go give him a bath because he stinks.
> 
> Please pray that the owner calls the shelter or DH's coworker.   I am also doing my Dog Whisperer techniques on him.  If his owner does come back, at least I will have taught it some manners.
> 
> Have a good day everyone!



See??? YOU are an angel too!  Just like the lady who took my furrbabies to the animal shelter!!! We LOVE her! The kids are making a construction paper thank you card- with some $$$ to reimburse her for taking them in ($20 to take a stray dog in!!!!) She wont accept any more reward $$$, so she really is an angel amoung us! Plus your giving this poor orphan wuppy a BATH???? YOU ROCK!!! Mine are gonna be wicked stanky!


----------



## Mumbler

Congratulations Monica!

Whether this was planned or not you'll soon get used to the idea...thanks so much for sharing with us first!!

I always have to tell everyone my sisters story...her DH had the BIG V but did not go back for his follow up check...well my sister now has a very unexpected fourth daughter and her husband had his SECOND BIG V!!!  

Good luck!


----------



## UtahMama

Mumbler said:


> Congratulations Monica!
> 
> Whether this was planned or not you'll soon get used to the idea...thanks so much for sharing with us first!!
> 
> I always have to tell everyone my sisters story...her DH had the BIG V but did not go back for his follow up check...well my sister now has a very unexpected fourth daughter and her husband had his SECOND BIG V!!!
> 
> Good luck!



 That's SOOO funny!!! (Ooopsie!)


----------



## jeriber

Thanks for everyone's help on the picture posting.  Here is the abridged version of my bio:
My DH and I have been married 15 years next Tuesday.  We were both born and raised here in Wyoming.  I was 100 lbs when we got married and have put on more than a few.  I'd like to get down to between 120 and 130 before we go back to WDW this year.  We have three wonderful children, DS14, DS11 and DD7.  My husband is an avid runner-I used to run when I was in the military but haven't seriously since I started having kiddos.  Would like to run a 5K this year with my DD7.  I am an at home childcare professional (not a babysitter).  I have always done childcare but am thinking that I need a change.  This year I am hoping for the weight loss/ healthy eating, the 5K and a new job.


----------



## jeriber

These are my babies.  We had just spent 14 hours in the car on our way from Wyoming to Florida.  This was 9 am St Louis time.  Since I did most of the driving i didn't look nearly this good so that picture will stay put away


----------



## DisneyObsession

Mumbler said:


> Congratulations Monica!
> 
> Whether this was planned or not you'll soon get used to the idea...thanks so much for sharing with us first!!
> 
> I always have to tell everyone my sisters story...her DH had the BIG V but did not go back for his follow up check...well my sister now has a very unexpected fourth daughter and her husband had his SECOND BIG V!!!
> 
> Good luck!



This is my fear!!!  

DH had the BIG V 16 years ago and never went back for his check-up either! 

I just know God has a sense of humor and I'll be a 46yo pregnant woman!!!


----------



## eeyore45

Mumbler said:


> Congratulations Monica!
> 
> Whether this was planned or not you'll soon get used to the idea...thanks so much for sharing with us first!!
> 
> I always have to tell everyone my sisters story...her DH had the BIG V but did not go back for his follow up check...well my sister now has a very unexpected fourth daughter and her husband had his SECOND BIG V!!!
> 
> Good luck!



My "last" baby - came after 1. ectopic pregnancy (and I was on b/c pills) and 2. DH had an _appointment_ for the big V (which was successful!!) and after the ectopic (the thyroid appointment actually) the doctor had to take out my"right" side... (tubes etc) and put me on a different form... (which we used faithfully so some may say dd is "birth control failure"  we look at her as an angel that came to stay a "gift" God was determined to give to us!! *G)

I think this is 3 or 4 years and 20 pounds lighter ago...


----------



## eeyore45

*Jeriber*You are WOMAN!!  You _drove_ to Florida!!!  with the kids!! I congratulate you!!  I can see you as one who will accomplish anything you put your mind to!!!    

I certainly am not brave enough to post any recent pics of me - silly since that is what I am right now,others have to look at me, I should look at me too!


----------



## PrincessV

monymony3471 said:


> I made my DH go to CVS and pick up a pg test to clear my head. All yesterday and today I just feel like crud.  I never feel like this except for when I find out I'm pregnant.
> 
> I am in complete and utter shock.  That positive line shone like the brightest star in the universe.  It was not what I was expecting.
> 
> I am freaking out.  I did have a period Nov 22.  And each month prior to that.
> 
> I had a mammagram Dec 4th.  All I can think of is radiation exposure.
> 
> My head is spinning and I'm telling you first before I even think of telling my family.
> 
> I'm thinking of taking another in a few days, but I know now why I feel like I do..........



GET OUT!!!  Congratulations mony!  
If it makes you feel any better, I came down with a horrendous cold a couple days after my DS was conceived.  It was only our first attempt, so I really didn't think there was a chance I could be pregnant - I lived on a steady diet of NyQuil and DayQuil for about a week and a half!  DS came out just fine  

You'll be fine and we'll be here cheering you and baby on!


----------



## jeriber

eeyore45 said:


> *Jeriber*You are WOMAN!!  You _drove_ to Florida!!!  with the kids!! I congratulate you!!  I can see you as one who will accomplish anything you put your mind to!!!
> 
> I certainly am not brave enough to post any recent pics of me - silly since that is what I am right now,others have to look at me, I should look at me too!



I love to drive to where we are going.  I love to be able to stop and see things (we try to drive across the boring states at night).  Besides I have to plan our vacations around a trialthlon for DH and DSs so we travel with bikes and those are hard to take on airplanes.


----------



## TwinkieMama

MONICA!!!!!

OH MY!!!!

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!


Babies are a wonderful way to start people!!!!!! 


(When you said you were 9 days late I thought... wow if that was me I would so be peeing on a stick!  but I kept my big mouth shut)


Thanks for sharing! You did tell your DH first right???????


----------



## aldisneygrl

*Guess What???????????*

Bam Bam's mom (that's the lost puppy) called my husband's work.    She was looking for Bam Bam! 

I didn't even get to give poor Bam Bam a bath before I had to take him to DH's work.    My kids were  to take him back.  I explained to DD that we would be sad if someone found our Shadow, and then didn't let us have her back.  She understood, but still didn't like to have to give him up. 

He was a small dog that fit right in your lap.  I fell in love instantly, as did the rest of my family.    We are such suckers for dogs. We even had a crate for him to sleep in tonight.  It is left over from when our Shadow was a puppy, and she outgrew it.  Glad we held on to that thing. 

It was great to see the lady get reunited with her lost dog.  It was also good to see how far my dog has come in her training.  You know you start thinking that they won't do what you want them to do, but you forget about what the *can* do!  She sits before she comes in the door.  She will sit and stay when I tell her too.  She left the dog alone when I told her to "leave it."  I have a great puppy, and I would be devastated if anything happened to her.  Sorry, I got so   !


*Mony *- Congrats GIRL!   Wow!  I know you are in the shocked stage, but we are here to help you through it.


----------



## Disneyfreak92

monymony3471 said:


> I made my DH go to CVS and pick up a pg test to clear my head. All yesterday and today I just feel like crud.  I never feel like this except for when I find out I'm pregnant.
> 
> I am in complete and utter shock.  That positive line shone like the brightest star in the universe.  It was not what I was expecting.
> 
> I am freaking out.  I did have a period Nov 22.  And each month prior to that.
> 
> I had a mammagram Dec 4th.  All I can think of is radiation exposure.
> 
> My head is spinning and I'm telling you first before I even think of telling my family.
> 
> I'm thinking of taking another in a few days, but I know now why I feel like I do..........



*OMG!!! Congratulations!* (Like how I made that pink?) I just knew it! (Not _really_, but I wondered when you said you were late. ) Don't fret! I am sure all will be well. Everything happens for a reason. What a blessing!


----------



## Disneyfreak92

eeyore45 said:


> When we moved our boys to Univ of IL this past Aug.  (note, dh and I celebrated our 25th wedding anniversary, ds 21, ds18, dd10 - all by the grace of God!!)



Hey! Where was that? Is that on campus?

Oh yeah, and I see your DS is sporting CHIEF! I-L-L...!


----------



## UtahMama

aldisneygrl said:


> *Guess What???????????*
> 
> Bam Bam's mom (that's the lost puppy) called my husband's work.    She was looking for Bam Bam!
> 
> I didn't even get to give poor Bam Bam a bath before I had to take him to DH's work.    My kids were  to take him back.  I explained to DD that we would be sad if someone found our Shadow, and then didn't let us have her back.  She understood, but still didn't like to have to give him up.
> 
> He was a small dog that fit right in your lap.  I fell in love instantly, as did the rest of my family.    We are such suckers for dogs. We even had a crate for him to sleep in tonight.  It is left over from when our Shadow was a puppy, and she outgrew it.  Glad we held on to that thing.
> 
> It was great to see the lady get reunited with her lost dog.  It was also good to see how far my dog has come in her training.  You know you start thinking that they won't do what you want them to do, but you forget about what the *can* do!  She sits before she comes in the door.  She will sit and stay when I tell her too.  She left the dog alone when I told her to "leave it."  I have a great puppy, and I would be devastated if anything happened to her.  Sorry, I got so   !
> 
> 
> *Mony *- Congrats GIRL!   Wow!  I know you are in the shocked stage, but we are here to help you through it.



Bam Bam? What a cute name? Maybe Monica can name her new daughter that?!! Sweet Princess Bam Bam  !!!! LOL- In about 7 months she'll be thinking she is a Bam Bam!!!!


----------



## Bee

Mony!!!!!!!!

Congrats... But please dont leave us... you have to at least stay around for all of our moral support. 

However, Now you get to put up your feet and eat bon bons while the rest of us struggle 

Hopefully once the shock wears off... you will be   .

Love ya!!!!!


----------



## dismom9761

Okay I leave to run errands ,come back and there are pages to read and someone is PREGNANT!!!!Wow this thread can move...

Congratulations Mony(yes I went with blue).I agree with Bee Don't leave us!!You still need to eat healthy and stay active so that you don't gain 70 lbs...Oh yeah that was me. But you get the point.

Gotta go do dinner -will come back and post more later.


----------



## aries1980

Made Quiche tonight ladies....

filled with brocolli and string beans and a little ham!!

MMM... going to scrap till 10pm see you ladies later!!!


----------



## dwheatl

Mony-Congratulations! I remember when we found out I was PG w/DD. We were coming home from Disneyland, and I made DH stop at Walgreen's before we even got home to get the test. I cried and DH laughed and clapped. It turns out we were both right. DD is both one of our greatest blessings and a challenge (although for 16, she's remarkably wonderful). She is also the family member who's ready to go to Disney at the drop of a hat, just like me.
When we present our marriage preparation retreats, we talk about how there's our plan and God's plan. God's plan is hugely superior to our own, and I'd say most people we know are here solely as a result of God's plan; in other words, surprises to the parents, but wonderfully planned and created by God.
BTW, I had lost 82 lbs. and was planning to lose just 8 more when I found out about DD. I went to WW and did the PG plan for the 1st 7 months. I ended up gaining 25 lbs w/her, as opposed to the 54 lbs. I gained w/ DS. Just do your best to eat right, and stay active according to dr's orders, and everything will be great.
 
Danielle


----------



## UtahMama

Monica! Next year you'll need to rent a DOUBLE stroller when you go for the DISPEEPMEET (which isn't really planned other than to say "Next year"!) Sorry, like I said I'm living vicariously through you because I have no womb. 

Ohhhh....all fluffy baby Minnie Stuff! She's our little WISH Minnie  Of course you know if it's a boy we'll love him just as much! I CANT wait to know the gender!!! Oh, do you find out???? If not, I hope you like YELLOW baby stuff! 

I swear, I'm SOOOO happy for you! This IS the first time I'm not "baby hungry" , though. When other friends have been pregnant, I 've been a smidge jealous. Norah is PLENTY to last until the Grandkids start coming! (EEEEK, I have a 17 year old and I dont want to go there for 10 more years!) 

SOMEone's gonna be a BIG SISTER!!!!!


----------



## monymony3471

Wow.  All I can say right now is wow.  You ladies are so wonderful.  So supportive, and I really needed that today.  

As you can tell this is a huge surprise.  Even bigger than Malorie.  I am coming around but Tim is just, a space cadet.  Typical man response, "we can't afford this".

Well, surprise we couldn't afford any of them.  But we managed to work it all out in the end.  That's not what I was looking for at that moment, but hey, that's my Tim.

He hid upstairs most of the afternoon.  I kept asking if he was alright.  

So, I will have kids, 10, 9, 3, and infant.  At 36.  While going to school.  I am not putting that on hold.  I did that last time.

I quit the day care, got rid of all my stuff, and 2 months later found out I was pregnant with Malorie.  So, I re-opened the day care.  

I'm still going ahead with my plans.

The reason I have my tread mill is because I was going to get in shape then too.  So, instead, while pregnant I walked every day so I wouldn't gain much weight.  I gained 14 pounds.  Then my weight went crazy the last 2 weeks I I got toxemia.  Just water weight though.

I gained 68 with Matt, about 30 with Zack.  14 with Mal.

I do intend to take care of myself and eat right and continue the exercise, just not like a freak.  No wonder I went up these last 10 days.  Just a few pounds though.

So, ladies I'm not going anywhere.  If this is the real thing or not, I'm staying.

I got a Dr's apt for February 2.  

I also remembered the day I got my Mammogram, I also went to the dentist, but there they put a cover over my body.

I made a pot of spaghetti with the whole wheat pasta.  I finally ate a whole meal today.

This am I choked down the 2 eggs and piece of whole wheat toast.

Lunch was a banana and a few crackers.  My tummy was so yucky all day.
I finally felt like I could eat at dinner.

I drank 8 glasses of water and I bought some folic acid to take.  I only take half of my prenates cause they give me headaches if I take them full strength.  So I supplement the folic acid.

I did tell my mom.  She was surprised and that's going to be the general reaction.  I did tell my Best Friend.  She was so excited for me.  All I did was cry.  Her son is 4 and her daughter just turned 1.  

I would love another little girl.  All the kids on Tim's side are boys.  My sister has two boys and she got engaged over christmas and her DF has a son.

So, another princess would be wonderful.  Mal has two brothers, I'd love to give her a sister.

Yes, I'll find out.  

Ok, I have to play disney scene it with the boys.  We are waiting a bit to tell them.  Just waiting until we are convinced this is the real deal.  I've never lost one and I've never had a positive test be false, so I guess when Tim is ready we'll tell the famiily.  Until then, I have you  wonderful, ladies to tell.

Again thanks!  From the bottom of my heart.  Thanks.


----------



## eeyore45

Monica posted!!  

I was beginning to worry, and sent you a pM as you were posting!!     Glad you posted!!

Gotta luv those hormones!!

I know what you mean about getting rid of the baby stuff... and I have 2 boys, my cousin (2 years younger, we're very close) has 4 boys, my aunt (2 years older we were close!) 4 boys... when I got pregnant, my mom (oh, my brother has 2 GIRLS!!  ) was hoping and praying for a girl,, all I kept saying is we do "boys"!!  I know boys... (and even now, they are 21 and 18, I love them, they were easy to raise compared to my dd!!  but I LOVE her too, of course - they are all special, they are all loved!!)

 on school 

and tell Dh, (hmm maybe its a "Tim" thing, my dh is Tim!!)  magic happens!!


----------



## dismom9761

{Quote MonyMony}I did tell my mom. She was surprised and that's going to be the general reaction. 

I would take surprised over what I got when I told my family/friends about 
DD2.I mostly got laughed at. Don't worry about you DH because he will get used to the idea.I am glad you are going to stick with us!


----------



## harleygirl

Okay - after reading like 7 pages covering the last 2 days I am finally caught up and ready to be a team player once again! 

Mony - girlfriend ...I am shell shocked for you.  I can remember when I was pg with dd8 (Matt) he was a TOTAL, HUGE, STUPENDOUS surprise and I kid you not I was in complete denial until he was delivered 8 1/2 weeks early.  but mainly my problem was that my DD9 (Trevor) was the apple of my eye and I didn't want to take away from my time with him?? Is that not flicted thinking? So there I was with a 10 mo old and an infant and a premie infant  at that...so matt was in the hospital til he was about 6 weeks old, (he came home 2 weeks prior to his due date!) weighing in at a mere 4 pounds at birth...now 8 years later he is Total Mischief as UM so accurately pegged him.  he got tickled about that BTW
I'd put baby pics on here and show ya'll how little he was but they are all film negatives and I dont have them on CD to transfer to photobucket...Thus you'll just get to see the end result of my BIG Surprise in his rowdy years...but had to do over I'd not change a thing.  Everyone else is right, we do things on God's time and He won't give us more than we can handle, and with patience He will provide the things we need!  So Congrats Girl !!! You've been blessed!!! 

Nuff sermonizing-  

I got to ride yesterday YAY!!!   we logged about 150 mi in the Southern Cruisers Polar Bear Run - then ate at 2 diff homes in 3 hrs...i felt really yucky at bedtime - but had a blast on the ride!!!
went to workout today at the gym and had that really self conciousy experience...really buff dude and really skinny dudettes all doing the "watch me workout, see how good I look" thing and I was all flab bouncing on the treadmill and I felt so Gross!!!    DH says "I wouldn't worry about it"  but I can't, its hard to give it your all when you feel like they are gonna break out the Richter scale and tell you to get off the equipment!!!   AND I did this little thingy on MSN about my BMI and I am falling in the obese range for my height.   sheesh talk about blowing any self esteem... 

but am proud of me for sticking to it and continuing to workout, buff dude was wicked ugly in the face, skinny girls were prob not old enuff to buy alkihawl, thus I remind myself, baby steps, and WWPD 

today has been really good food day-

b -oatmeal
s 15 almonds
l - lean cuisine and low fat WW "fluff"
s - apple & luna bar
d - hamb helper(small serving) BROCCOLI cauliflower, sauteed squash and zucchini (mmm was SO yummy)
dessert - scoop of ice cream

trying to not eat after 8, but my tummy is growling!!! thats just wrong. 


off to have a laugh watching funny videos!! chat later


----------



## i_hrt_mickey

Hi all I just found this page and would like to join the fun........  I have lots of catching up to do...  I am so far behind....   I better get to reading...  I will check back a little later....


----------



## monymony3471

i hrt mickey:  It's way too long to read!  Just jump right in.  We post so much that you;ll catch on in no time.

page 94 start the bios if you want to know more about us personally.  They come with pics too.

All you need to know is to weigh yourself on Fridays.  Choose a diet of choice.  Let us know how you are dong and we all encourage each other to keep going.

Hey, once I start ganing, ouch! do I lose my ribbon? Just kidding!  I hope to maintain.  If I lose a little it's expected with my size.  

All I can say is be very careful with dietig and loosing weight.  It might mess up your what ever and get you in my predicament.   This is twice for me?


----------



## pixie dust 112

MONICA~

CONGRATULATIONS!!!

Sorry I just couldn't pick a color.  I'm partial to princesses having three myself, but hey boys are cool too!  When I found out about #3 I was shocked!  It took me a long time to adjust until my law partner called me into his office one day and said, "hey this might not have been planned but there is never anything bad about having a baby!   It is always good news and always special to bring a new life into the world."  Boy was he right DD(11) is fantastic...funny as all get out, fiesty as heck and sweet as can be!  She is definitely a blessing!


----------



## i_hrt_mickey

Ok... I am going to do a low fat / low carb as I am a diabetic and weighing in on Friday's is not a problem as I joined a 3 month biggest lose at work...  and they weight in on Friday's... I am working out a minumin of 3 x a week  for 60 minutes... 

1.....  eat out less
2.....  work out more
3.....  drink my water.... (hard one)


----------



## TwinkieMama

monymony3471 said:


> All I can say is be very careful with dietig and loosing weight.  It might mess up your what ever and get you in my predicament.   This is twice for me?




Who was it that suggested you know what as an aerobic activity?    


The fourth kid is a piece of cake!     And I heartily approve of 2 boys and 2 girls (then everyone has a brother and a sister).....  I am so happy for you!!!!


----------



## UtahMama

Monica!!!!....All that dieting and exercising left you feeling and looking
HOT
HOT
HOT
   

All that dancing and squatting around the house caught your man's eye...yada yada yada...positive Clear Blue Easy Test!!!  Little "Bam Bam" coming soon!


----------



## UtahMama

i_hrt_mickey said:


> Ok... I am going to do a low fat / low carb as I am a diabetic and weighing in on Friday's is not a problem as I joined a 3 month biggest lose at work...  and they weight in on Friday's... I am working out a minumin of 3 x a week  for 60 minutes...
> 
> 1.....  eat out less
> 2.....  work out more
> 3.....  drink my water.... (hard one)



By the way, WELCOME!!!! Texan Mickey Lover!!!
I dislike your #2 out of laziness. #3 is getting easier as long as it's Cherry Crystal Lite. #1 is going to save you big money! More money to give Mickey Mouse!


----------



## aries1980

Im back ladies!!! Well hope everyone drank there water if you didnt get in the kitchen right now!!!! And while your standing there guzling it down do some lunges and squats


----------



## spongemommie05

monymony3471 said:


> I made my DH go to CVS and pick up a pg test to clear my head. All yesterday and today I just feel like crud.  I never feel like this except for when I find out I'm pregnant.
> 
> I am in complete and utter shock.  That positive line shone like the brightest star in the universe.  It was not what I was expecting.
> 
> I am freaking out.  I did have a period Nov 22.  And each month prior to that.
> 
> I had a mammagram Dec 4th.  All I can think of is radiation exposure.
> 
> My head is spinning and I'm telling you first before I even think of telling my family.
> 
> I'm thinking of taking another in a few days, but I know now why I feel like I do..........


CONGRATULATIONS!!
sometimes those lil one's sneak up on ya ! Like my last one i was supposed to have a hysterectomy and went to do my blood work before surgery and was told i couldn't have it done because i was pregnant i took that as my sign   wasn't sure if ds 4 was last i guess the lord works in mysterious ways.I hope all is well with your family


----------



## mousehouselover

Hi All! Looks like we've had a hopping start to the new year. My work schedulle is a bit wonky this week o I'm posting late tonight. 

Monica~ I understand the concern and reservation you have regarding your pg.  Congrats, everything will work out. I got an email tonight and one line in it was "God wouldn't lead you to something unless He intended to lead you through it." I have to remember this when dealing with our infertility. I occasionally think that He doesn't want me to have anymore children, but I know He wants good and wondrful thing for me so I have to have faith that He will bless me whn the time is right. 

Twinkie~ I stayed up an hour and a half past my bedtime reading the first part of your fantastic trip report. DH was pretty upset with me when he found out this am. BTW, I always count    as extra exercise. 

i_hrt_mickey~ Welcome aboard! Jump in where you feel comfortable, some days you'll feel like you can't keep up. 

pixie~ I felt the same way about DS; my surprise baby, Now that he's almost 11 I can't imagine ever feeling ambivilent towards him and he's such a great young man. He has his moments but he's smart and funny and definately loves his momma. He was worried about me tonight because I got home late and didn't have dinner but he knew I had to eat so he waited until I got my food guide opened before he asked what he could bring me to eat. He warmed up my food and brought it to me. 

harley~ YAY on the ride, it sounds like you really enjoyed yourself.  on the self-esteem busting experiences. I had one today. I went to the mall after work trying to find some shorts or capris for our trip since I've gotten too big for the ones I have. Well, there were no shorts..... go figure it's Jan in Indiana no one here's thinking about shorts when they're  So there I was, scouring the post holiday clearance racks for something that would be suitable for 75ish degree days. Well, the only thing I found that fit looked terrible on me. There was no way I way buying it. I was so upset and demoralized. To top it all off, they had one of those really well lit 3 panel mirrors and I realized I am fat. Not just a bit overweight, not plump but real honest to goodness fat. I have a roll on each side of my abdomen, there is a huge paunch that makes me look several mos pg and my hips look like those huge overized muffins that spill over the top and sides of the baking pan. I was so upset that I left the mall and vowed not to allow DH to take a single picture of me while we're gone. 

aldisneygrl~ My kids feel the ame way about the wayward pups we get. I love to end them back to their families when we're able to find them but too often in my neighborhood no one claims the dog and we've found some have deliberately been abandoned. I've lived in my house just over 3 yrs now and have adopted 4  since we've moved in. 2 of them decided they wanted to live here, most likely because we take good care of our other dogs and they're all well fed and happy. (Yes, I wrote dogs.... the fuzzkids outnumber us.... and we love them dearly.)

UM~ I hope the bail for the wuppies wasn't too much and they weren't horribly stinky. Nothing like foul smelling dog in your car..... 

Ok, I was good today. I wnt to breakfast with DH and ordered a fruit bowl, had some of his grits, with out butter and a cup of coffee. We were really busy at work so I didn't have the chance to be tempted to eat. I had 2 bottles of water, a banana and a WW meal. I went to the store after work and picked up a few snack things (Slim Fast and WW snack bars) and the WW bread I wanted. I also got lettuce, a tomato and fat free salad dressing so I can have really yummy sandwiches. Since I knew I was going to be tempted by lots of yummies at the mall, I had a WW carrot cake before I got there and didn't look twice at the boxes of Godiva that I had to pass. I had another liter of water with my dinner, a small plate of chicken, veggies nd rice. I'm not getting on the TM tonight, it's too late; but I did spend a few hours walking around the mall so I know I got some exercise in. 

One day down, it wasn't so hard. I can do this!


----------



## UtahMama

Monica...does that give you a due date as August-ish? My Norah was Aug. 26th the birthstone is  peridot (lime!!!!) which is VERY appropriate for our DISbaby, I'd say! AND she'll be a VIRGO! I LOVE Virgos! Sorry, I turn all immature and sappy in times like these...and she'll have her sister's pretty smile and she'll look stunning in pink and she can call me Aunt UtahMama... 

I'm TOO excited to sleep!!!! I'll be tossing and turning all night with a doofy smile: 



As far as food goes today I had a piece of very wheatie bread (the kind with like 20 grains including nuts and twigs!) and an egg

For lunch and snacks, I  made those VERY fibery 1 point muffins I posted clear wayyyyy back on page   and the recipe calls for 3 Cups of All Bran and a Fat Free brownie mix....Hoping to achieve the broccoli effect  Plus they are soooo chocolatey and filling. Dont know how many I ate. Just grabbed one everytime I was hungry. So a bunch  

For Dinner- it's Taco Tuesday at Del Taco (3 for 99cents!!!) so I had ...3!!!!!
But they'll be erased with my 1 point muffins, right????

Easily did my water and vitamin....NO excercise...I SOOOOO struggle with that!!!!!  MAYbe that's WHY I continue to NOT lose????????????????


----------



## S.Poppins

Congratulations, Monica! That is exciting news! If this is what happens when you exercise, I am not sure I should do it (I don't care how many calories you burn)!


----------



## aldisneygrl

mousehouselover said:


> aldisneygrl~ My kids feel the ame way about the wayward pups we get. I love to end them back to their families when we're able to find them but too often in my neighborhood no one claims the dog and we've found some have deliberately been abandoned. I've lived in my house just over 3 yrs now and have adopted 4  since we've moved in. 2 of them decided they wanted to live here, most likely because we take good care of our other dogs and they're all well fed and happy. (Yes, I wrote dogs.... the fuzzkids outnumber us.... and we love them dearly.)
> 
> UM~ I hope the bail for the wuppies wasn't too much and they weren't horribly stinky. Nothing like foul smelling dog in your car.....
> 
> Ok, I was good today. I wnt to breakfast with DH and ordered a fruit bowl, had some of his grits, with out butter and a cup of coffee. We were really busy at work so I didn't have the chance to be tempted to eat. I had 2 bottles of water, a banana and a WW meal. I went to the store after work and picked up a few snack things (Slim Fast and WW snack bars) and the WW bread I wanted. I also got lettuce, a tomato and fat free salad dressing so I can have really yummy sandwiches. Since I knew I was going to be tempted by lots of yummies at the mall, I had a WW carrot cake before I got there and didn't look twice at the boxes of Godiva that I had to pass. I had another liter of water with my dinner, a small plate of chicken, veggies nd rice. I'm not getting on the TM tonight, it's too late; but I did spend a few hours walking around the mall so I know I got some exercise in.
> 
> One day down, it wasn't so hard. I can do this!



The owner of little boy Bam Bam said that he gets loose often.  Wouldn't it be funny if he ended up on my DH's work doorstep again tomorrow....NOT!  If he could talk, I'm sure he would have a lot to say.   I ran away from home, and then these people took me in.  Made me a leash out of a computer cable, then this nice man took me to his house.  He had this great dog friend to play with, and some great kids to give me lots of attention.  Also, the lady sponged me off so I didn't have muddy spots on me.  Then they took me in the car, and took me back to my mom.  Wow what a day!  

Do you think I got a little attached?   I only knew this pup for *an hour*, but he made a big impact on our family.  My son made a picture of him with his cell phone, and my daughter took about three or four pictures with her camera.  Now you need to know something about my daughter.  She rescued a turtle this summer.  Shadow found it in the back yard, and was barking at it.  She brought it inside, and put it in an aquarium, fed it vegetables.  It wasn't happy in the aquarium.   So she decided to let it go, but took pictures of him before we let him go.  Then she took a picture of me setting it free in the woods.  She is my Crocodile Hunter in the making.   Sorry, got off topic again. 



*mousehouselover* - I love those WW cakes.  I have the carrot cake ones but haven't tried them yet.  I've had the lemon ones, and they are yummy!!  Isn't it amazing how those little cakes can curb your temptation for other, not so good for you, foods.  


*i_hrt_mickey* -   to our weight loss    We are happy to have you!


*UM* - Were you able to get the wuppies out of jail yet?  If not, I'll send reinforcements.::cop: 


*aries* - I'm going to get me another Propel.  As I hear the sound of that whip crack as I get up out of my chair.  

I haven't been able to exercise today with all my wuppy excitement, but tomorrow is another day! (So says Scarlett )


----------



## Disneyfreak92

Hey, since everyone was posting pics of their kids, I thought I would post some of mine!  Well, they are all the kids I have right now anyway. 










Today, I had a half great/half uh-oh kinda food day. But I am not going hard core until next week following all the b-day celebrations. 

B - weight control oatmeal and yogurt smoothie
L - leftover steak (about 8 oz.), small baked potato, & sauteed mushrooms
D - leftover shake & bake pork chop, sweet potato chips, salad, and sugar free pudding
Then, DH brought me Mickey D's french fries  because I have been craving them, and I wanted to get it out of the way now, so I don't eat everything else in sight because I'm not having the fries. Oh well. Tomorrow is a new day!


----------



## aldisneygrl

Lynda,

What cuties they are?  If I could figure out how to use photobucket, I would post DD's picture of Bam Bam from this afternoon. 

At WW they say it is better to go ahead and have the Mickey D's.  If you don't you will continue to think about it and then before you know it you have fallen off the wagon and into the ditch all while eating everything in site!  

I'll be right there with you tomorrow!


----------



## dismom9761

aldisneygrl said:


> Lynda,
> 
> What cuties they are?  If I could figure out how to use photobucket, I would post DD's picture of Bam Bam from this afternoon.
> 
> At WW they say it is better to go ahead and have the Mickey D's.  If you don't you will continue to think about it and then before you know it you have fallen off the wagon and into the ditch all while eating everything in site!
> 
> I'll be right there with you tomorrow!



That is exactly why I had a fudge round today.It bugged me all day and then after supper I just decided to eat it. I think I still stayed under my calories for the day.

Disneyfreak,your babies are adorable. 

UM,Oh I miss Deltaco!!I loved it growing up but we haven't had one here for a long time.

Everyone have a great Wednesday!!


----------



## dwheatl

Hey, Harley and everyone else, you should join my gym! I was on the elliptical today, and some guy kept talking to me, asking me to join him for the TM guided workout. DH told me later to quit flirting, but I wasn't sure if this fella talked to me because he thought I was cute, or he saw the rear view and thought I needed a better workout. 
I wanted to share this picture from the Tiki Room at Disneyland (which is still the original; not destryed by Iago). This is my body image EXACTLY. I always feel like this bathroom door was designed for me. I hope you enjoy this picture. It took me a gazillion hours to edit it (no really, I did) and upload it to photobucket.


----------



## lexmelinda

*GOOD MORNING, PEEPS!*

Whole lotta yakkin' going on there yesterday! Wow! No time to catch up right now as school starts again today and gotta go wake the sleepy chilruns.

*MONICA*.....Congratulations, again! Can you tell we're all excited for you!!!       Fill us in when you can. 

*YESTERDAY!!!*
Calories....less than 1000...just not hungry....still puffy.
Water...2 litres.
Exercise....0....started a part timish job yesterday....nixed my exercise time. But I'll get back to it today. 

*HAVE A GREAT DAY!*


----------



## Tinkabella

Good Morning Peeps,
Monica.... CONGRATS !!!!!!!  I am so excited for you.  

Our first DISappearing peeps baby  ....How wonderful !!!! I must admit that I have a twinge of "baby envy",  Little yummy toes and teeny tiny eyelashes...so delicious.  I love baby smell...the yummy kind not the diaper kind.   That sweet, soft perfect baby smell...Oh Monica it is such a gift.   Don't worry about hubby, in a couple of days he  will be singing from the rooftops.  I think it will be a girl  ...someone for Malorie to play with...she will complete your family.

Disney freak (Lynda), Those pictures are tooooo cute !!!!  

Hrt Disney... Wecome...this is a great group of ladies, you will laugh really hard...which  is kinda like exercise  ...right ????

My kids are home until next Monday...I love it...we are still in slow motion vacation mode.  DD6 just got up (8:45), usually she starts school at 8:10  !  Next week it is back to reality.  

I am soooo back on the wagon with your ladies...after a really bad week  I am committed to get on track !

Just a note...I think all 5 pounds have come off my chest !!!! Seriously !!!   I was not huge to begin with but I need to go buy some new bras !!!   If this continues I will look like a thirteen year old boy by March.

Keep drinking that water !   

Love ya all !


----------



## UtahMama

I lose weight in my chest first too. Which makes my hips and bum look even MORE wide, MORE pearshaped. I AM that image on the TIKI room bathroom door! But...I have seen pics of myself THIN (I'll post them, you'll be amazed) and I dont have the hips anymore. I was only thin long enough to regain a little then stable off THEN got pregnant with Norah and gained 40 or so. That baby fat is over 2 years old!!!!!!  I look GOOOOOD thin, I think anyway!


*Daycare Peeps*- This daycare buddy came like 30 minutes before he normally does...when the WHOLE house was sound asleep and I was in the bathroom! Dont you HATE when the parent's think you are open 24/7 and they dont need to call you???? So, I took my SWEET time getting to the door (DH had got out of bed to let them in, dang it!) Never pissy with the kids, ONLY inconsiderate parents!!!!!! Or when it's payday and they "forgot" their wallet. Or when they dont even show and dont call???? I'm weeding out the inconsiderate mamas THAT's for sure! I have a waiting list a mile long so I know I'll always have a great job! It's still better for me (and our family) to not have to pay child care for THREE children for me to do hair...I'd be barely making enough to pay day care! As long as I stick to a schedule and plan fun activities, the day goes by fast and I feel fulfilled at the end of the day. All but one leave before 5PM...so my hours are great. I am licensed and also get totally reimbursed with the "Food Program" which is a sweet check every month. 

I havent been up long enough to eat badly... just in the process of caffeinating my body to WAKE up. *What* for breakfast? I need a menu plan the night before so I dont open and close the fridge to figure out what I should eat  

The Seven P's:
Prior Propper Planning Prevents Piss Poor Performance!!!!!!!!


----------



## eeyore45

Luv the furbabies.... and I think y'all better stop talking about 'em ok?? "why?" you ask... because I'm WANTING ONE!!  I even went on Petfinders.org!!   We CANT have one.  even if we NEED one...  I know... but its for the best.  (allergies here... but dd was UP AGAIN all night, and dh is going around *sighing... walking into walls... he says he missed a work deadline, and he looks terrible!  I started to think maybe having a puppy sleep on dd bed like the dogs do in the movies and tv shows will keep her in her room - I mean, they dont cry, they dont have _accidents_ and they dont hardly cost _anymoney right?!!!  

ok,  wow someone gets to send their kiddies back to school today!!  Not here, one more week, well, its Wed, so less than a week!!  Well with the boys and college, more than a week!!  HELP ME I'm losing my mind!!  too late, its gone!! (CRS has settled in = *C*ant *R*emember *S*tuff (or an expletive if you so desire!) 

What a difference water makes!!!  and UM, watch those fiber products.  I have found that taking fiber has the opposite effect on this body...  I'll stick to the real thing, anybody need some fiber pills???  

Good Morning Monica - gotta ditto UM, luv how she puts things!!  August - keep us informed!!_


----------



## jeriber

Quoted from UM<*Daycare Peeps*- This daycare buddy came like 30 minutes before he normally does...when the WHOLE house was sound asleep and I was in the bathroom! Dont you HATE when the parent's think you are open 24/7 and they dont need to call you???? So, I took my SWEET time getting to the door (DH had got out of bed to let them in, dang it!) Never pissy with the kids, ONLY inconsiderate parents!!!!!! Or when it's payday and they "forgot" their wallet. Or when they dont even show and dont call???? I'm weeding out the inconsiderate mamas THAT's for sure! I have a waiting list a mile long so I know I'll always have a great job! It's still better for me (and our family) to not have to pay child care for THREE children for me to do hair...I'd be barely making enough to pay day care! As long as I stick to a schedule and plan fun activities, the day goes by fast and I feel fulfilled at the end of the day. All but one leave before 5PM...so my hours are great. I am licensed and also get totally reimbursed with the "Food Program" which is a sweet check every month.   End quote

Daycare parents can be soo rude.  I get way irritated with the parents that think they don't need to pay!  I called the police yesterday because one of my moms wrote me a check in August that bounced and she has been promising to pay since then.  Anyway-no money yet.  So I called and the cop that came by said that if she has a criminal history (which she does) she could end up in jail for fraud.  All for  $100 that she could have just paid instead of stringing me along.  Love the "food" check too!


----------



## monymony3471

UM:  Malorie's birthday is August 27th!  You and lexy get moving with the exercise.  I did!!!!!!!!

If I figure my due date right it's August 29th!

You subtract three months and add 7 days from you last cycle right?

Well, the last two days I've been fighting that I'm hungry feeling but I can't eat mostly the whole day.  Then at night I'm finally able to eat a regular meal.

I woke up hungry this am.

I first did 33 minutes on the tread mill.  I'm just walking at a good pace.  I got 2 miles in.  

Went out last night and got my folic acid.  Took my vitamins this morning.  I was able to eat a banana, cheerios, skim milk.  Now I have to drink milk.  Yuck!  So I do it with cereal.  I got on the scale and it was down.  So, maybe I be down a little before I start to gain.  Last time I didn't gain until 16 weeks.  My Dr.  never had a problem with me losing some weight.  He never had a problem telling me what he thought about my weight.  But I love my dr.  I would never go to anyone else and I don't care that now it takes me 45 minutes to get there.  Plus the hospital where he delivers is an hour away.  He knows me, my history, and has surgically delivered all my kids.  I wouldn't trust anyone else.  

At 8:30 I was starving so I had a half of chicken sandwich with lite mayo.  I only had 1 cup of coffee.  Gave me heart burn.

Maybe tomorrow I'll take another test and a different one just to check.

Everyone lots of hugs and thanks for making the adjustment easier.  


Tinkabella:  Glad you back on with us!  Just throw that bad week down the toilet!  It a new year and a new you is not far away!
lexmelinda:  There's always time somewhere in the day to take care of you!  Good luck with the new job.

Disneyfreak92:  Baby steps, you are on your way.

aldisneygrl: If my dog got out I'd want someone like you to find it and care for it.

mousehouselover:  I believe God has a plan, it's just hard to understand His plan and the timing.  My best friend ever, Steph, mom died last night/early this am.  So, it's time to replace a loved one I guess.  That's how I interpret things.

I wanted to repond more, but I'll come back in a bit.

Have a great day!


----------



## TwinkieMama

morning peeps!

just stopping by for some inspiration and you haven't failed me


*Danielle* (dwheatlbealtebaby)-     
ok I am singing along (but just in my head) and now in addition to WWPD I will remember "Do you want to look like the Tiki girl?"

*UtahMama*- You are making me laugh too! thanks! I am way too lazy to make the fibermuffins of wonder.... however if they work like broccoli then I might add them to my mile long to-do list.  

*mousehouselover*- Thanks for the kind words.  I love to read trip reports and I enjoyed writing mine!   

Hi *everyone*!  Remember the marines and their penchant for prior planning... also  (exercise) is the key for me... I can fudge (hahah...maybe not literally) on the food IF I am hard core about keeping my metabolism up via exercise!


----------



## summersk

WOW!   I run off for a couple of days and look what I miss!  

 CONGRATULATIONS MONICA    I know that you are feeling a bit surprised now, but the shock will wear off, and I know that you will feel so blessed!   

*Danielle*:   Thanks for the laugh, I joined the 24 hour gym and went looking and feeling like the tiki room girl last night!  


*UM*:  I definately need to get with and stick with the P's PPPPPPP!   Sorry about the early arrival, on the good side you'll be moving in a stressed hurried way earlier than normal, so that counts towards the calorie burn side right?  

Saddly ladies, I also lose weight in my chest first, and this is after I had a reduction  Why didn't it work that way before surgery  


*Lexmelinda*:  I am sure the puffiness will go away soon just keep sloshing the H20!


 To all the new Peeps!  Keep on moving Skinny Minnies (she's a protein  still laughing over that one)

  to all the peeps I've missed.  Being gone for a few days you really get behind!


----------



## the Fidge

YIPPPEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Congrats Monica !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

OK now on to my game plan for today, will close drpaes beofre using the exercise DVD!!!  WIll drink water yuck!  

Breakfast Special K 1/2 banana no choc dipped one either...bummer!
lunch more salad good thing I like lawn cuttings!

more water dinner?? Will have to figure out later!

Have fun all!


----------



## honeymo78

This will teach me to miss a day of this thread - so much happens.

Congrats Monica - here's to a healthy and happy pregnancy!

I've got 2 months until our next disney trip and I've got to get these lbs off.  With this no loss over the holidays I've had to revise my plans a bit so right now my goal is to lose these last 7lbs and get back under 200 for the trip.  Most of my summer clothes should fit if I get back there (unfortunately the size 14 shorts won't but at least I'll wear the 16s not the 18s).  And I need to get highlights which I promised I wouldn't get until I was back in the 100s so that's a double reason to get there before the trip.  I don't want just blah brown hair for vacation pics.


----------



## eeyore45

Monica, if _anyone_gives you a _look_ about going to your trusted obgyn - tell them you learn from others mistakes!!  

that's too long a story!!  I'll pm you!!

 Peeps.  Drink a glass of water now!!  and then get up and do 2 sets of 8 squats... then come back and read!!    ya gotta do it!!!  Lift those arms behind your back up up up... do a count as the thumbs come together - get rid of that swinging fat under your arms!!  COME ON - up to 50!!


----------



## aries1980

monymony3471 said:


> Now I have to drink milk.  Yuck!
> 
> Have a great day!



I felt the same why pregnant and not, but DH would add strawberry quick or chocolate to the milk with some ice cubes and it went down so much faster and easier!  NOw get in that kitchen and have a glass


----------



## aries1980

GOOD MORNING PEEPS!!!!!


DRINK YOUR WATER 64OZ... MOVE IT MOVE IT!!!  

SORRY HAD TO KICK US INTO HIGH GEAR TODAY! OR AT LEAST MYSELF....

Anyone know if we are setting a meet up or not, UM thoughts feelings!


Eating a slice of brocolli  quiche mmmmm delicious i think i can live on the whole brocolli thing!

Give me brocolli and cauliflower any way ill eat it!!  UM i think you have infested me with the brocolli fever!!! 

Have a skinny minnie day, ok everyone stand up sit down stand up sit down.... now suck in your gut hold it 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 17 18 19 20 ok let it out now do this till you finish read ing all the posts .... I do this cause I love all you ladies


----------



## dwheatl

I have been having trouble climbing back on the wagon, but today is a new day. I had to go to the pharmacy last night, and they had really nice food & exercise diaries, so I bought myself one. I gave away a Christmas tin of cookies to the garbage man this morning (does running down the driveway in a robe and fuzzy slippers count towards exercise?), and the mail lady is getting a box of candy (w/2 teachers in the house, we receive a lot of chocolate goodies). DS goes back to college today, we're finishing taking down the Christmas decorations, and yesterday, right after I bought non-refundable plane tickets, a January DL meet had to be cancelled, so I'm feeling a little blue. My food diary says exercise is a mood lifter, so I'm gonna put on my sweats (I started to type "sweets"; what would Freud say?) and get on the exercise bike and do some free weights for the batwings.

SummersK- It's sunny but 51 F right now. I'm cold, but DH, who is originally from Long Island, tells me I'm a weather wimp.


----------



## dismom9761

dwheatl,love the picture of the tiki woman.That is exactly how I am feeling e xcept I would take her waist.Glad your back on the wagon..one choice at a time. 

Tinkabella,I know what you mean about the weight off of the chest.I have already gone down a size... That was the only thing that I didn't want to go down...

Fidge,I wish I liked lawn cuttings...sure would make things easier...

Honeymo,don't get discouraged.We will get those 7 lbs off of you with time to spare!!!! 

eeyore,thanks for being the water cheerleader..we will not let you down...

Aries,I sucked it in for ya..ouch I am sore.

I haven't eaten today yet but I m cooking a lean cuisine. I also have a date at the gym tonight with my friend.We will be doing weights and elliptical. If I can make it through today without hurting my kids it will be a major accomplishment.School starts back tomorrow and I go back to work. 

I am all for a dismeet....


----------



## UtahMama

aries1980 said:


> GOOD MORNING PEEPS!!!!!
> 
> 
> DRINK YOUR WATER 64OZ... MOVE IT MOVE IT!!!
> 
> SORRY HAD TO KICK US INTO HIGH GEAR TODAY! OR AT LEAST MYSELF....
> 
> Anyone know if we are setting a meet up or not, UM thoughts feelings!
> 
> 
> Eating a slice of brocolli  quiche mmmmm delicious i think i can live on the whole brocolli thing!
> 
> 
> 
> Give me brocolli and cauliflower any way ill eat it!!  UM i think you have infested me with the brocolli fever!!!
> 
> Have a skinny minnie day, ok everyone stand up sit down stand up sit down.... now suck in your gut hold it 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 17 18 19 20 ok let it out now do this till you finish read ing all the posts .... I do this cause I love all you ladies



OK OK!!!! I'm on it!!! I'll stop the diet Pepsi and drink another 32 0z. of Cherry Crystal Lite yumminess (which the whole family loves!!!)

Broccoli is you friend. AND, trust me fiber is too....I am soooo skinny!

I'm all over the 1 point muffins. Broccoli disguised as chocolate!

The frozen food section has Kashi meals- they are really great!!!! 
My favorite is the Sweet and Sour Chicken:

Calories 320
fat 3.5
protein 18
fiber 6

Weight Watcher Points: ???? I cant find my points tracker thingy!!!!!

Great!


----------



## dismom9761

UtahMama said:


> OK OK!!!! I'm on it!!! I'll stop the diet Pepsi and drink another 32 0z. of Cherry Crystal Lite yumminess (which the whole family loves!!!)
> 
> Broccoli is you friend. AND, trust me fiber is too....I am soooo skinny!
> 
> I'm all over the 1 point muffins. Broccoli disguised as chocolate!
> 
> The frozen food section has Kashi meals- they are really great!!!!
> My favorite is the Sweet and Sour Chicken:
> 
> Calories 320
> fat 3.5
> protein 18
> fiber 6
> 
> Weight Watcher Points: ???? I cant find my points tracker thingy!!!!!
> 
> Great!



That meal would be 6 pts on WW.


----------



## aries1980

UtahMama said:


> OK OK!!!! I'm on it!!! I'll stop the diet Pepsi and drink another 32 0z. of Cherry Crystal Lite yumminess (which the whole family loves!!!)
> 
> Broccoli is you friend. AND, trust me fiber is too....I am soooo skinny!
> 
> I'm all over the 1 point muffins. Broccoli disguised as chocolate!
> 
> The frozen food section has Kashi meals- they are really great!!!!
> My favorite is the Sweet and Sour Chicken:
> 
> Calories 320
> fat 3.5
> protein 18
> fiber 6
> 
> Weight Watcher Points: ???? I cant find my points tracker thingy!!!!!
> 
> Great!



Um you have the recipe for those muffins?


----------



## winkers

I managed to drag myself to jazzercise this morning.  In my case it's more like bounce-ercise!  The instructor frequently tells us to "tighten" everything so nothing jiggles!  Yeah, right!  Anyone have a cement sports bra?   

UM- what are these fiber one muffins?  I need to get my kids more fiber , I won't go into the gross details of why.  

for breakfast I had yogurt with  granola & and an orange

for lunch left over steak and potatoes


----------



## aries1980

mid day exercise time



ok ladies lets work those gluts.... as you sit typing away or whatever clench those gluts and hold for 20 repeat for 50 sets  


Move your tushies and DRINK that water!!!!


----------



## UtahMama

1 Point Muffins: 

3 C. "All Bran" cereal (little pellet type or little sticks)
2 1/2 C. water 
1 1/2 tsp. baking powder
1 tsp. vanilla
1 pkg. Krusteaz Fat Free Brownie mix

Soak All Bran cereal for at least 10 mins. I do this in my Kitchenaid Mixer bowl. 
Then turn on your kitchen aid with the wisk or spatula thingy attachment and mix it well. 

Add baking powder, vanilla, and brownie mix. Mix again.

Spray muffin tins with PAM then fill each spot half full.

Bake in preheated 350* oven for 20-25 mins.

These are VERY moist and will only stay good for a day or so. 


(Stay near bathroom  )


----------



## dismom9761

aries1980 said:


> mid day exercise time
> 
> 
> 
> ok ladies lets work those gluts.... as you sit typing away or whatever clench those gluts and hold for 20 repeat for 50 sets
> 
> 
> Move your tushies and DRINK that water!!!!




ALRIGHTI get the point. I am gettin off the computer and going to clean..is yelling at the kids considered exercise??


----------



## monymony3471

dismom9761 said:


> ALRIGHTI get the point. I am gettin off the computer and going to clean..is yelling at the kids considered exercise??



Yes, the tongue is a muscle!


----------



## UtahMama

dismom9761 said:


> ALRIGHTI get the point. I am gettin off the computer and going to clean..is yelling at the kids considered exercise??



If it was, I'd be TEENIE!!!!


----------



## aries1980

Figure out how much your burning.. here are some sites that will tell you how much you burn if you even kis your loved one

http://www.coolnurse.com/calories.htm

http://www.foodanddiet.com/NewFiles/calorieburnchart.html

http://www.nutristrategy.com/activitylist3.htm

and calorie-count.com has one too if you sign up for a free account you plug in your weight and height and amount of time on an activity it will tell you how many cals you burned!!


----------



## eeyore45

Jan 10 - 13 '08 is the marathon weekend.

I prefer FOOD and WINE festival time... value time.  I have a plane ticket (refund) and I have a one day park entrance... (free dining made me do that!!) 

So seriously, if there's a meet, I am so there!!

first I have to be a skinny minnie - I have a long way to go!!  
awhile back someone posted about admiting the person in the mirror is ME, and ME is fat.  I still dont grab that concept!!  Its got to be the opposite of anorexic people - I look at a picture of me and CRY - I am SOOOOoooo fat, but in the mirror, huh, whatever?  weird.  I play weird mind games.

I am so ANGRY right now.  I NEED these kids to get back to a routine.  

*breath in.... let it out... oh that reminds me - Monica, want to practice the deep breathing techniques?!!!


----------



## UtahMama

MY MOTIVATION...

UtahMama 3 years ago (before Norah  )










This is in my old house....Spongie's House!!!!
The before is 278 and the After is 160 (size 9/10)  5 foot 9". ((Sigh)) 
I shall NEVER have a 2 in my weight EVER again! THIS picture DOES it for me! I'm not too far from that after picture! 30 more pounds. It seems harder this time....doh!!!


----------



## aries1980

UtahMama said:


> MY MOTIVATION...
> 
> UtahMama 3 years ago (before Norah  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is in my old house....Spongie's House!!!!
> The before is 278 and the After is 160 (size 9/10) . ((Sigh))
> I shall NEVER have a 2 in my weight EVER again!




So proud of you UM!! I will only have a 2 in my wieght again if its not the first digit LOL 

OK now go drink so water and burn some calroies along the way!!


----------



## Minnie

Hey all u skinnie minnies remember me  

I'm the one that fell off the wagon after by Xmas trip to Lido Island. Now I have 1 pair of loose pants and 2 that aren't tooooo bad and the rest...... well lets just say the button whole and the button are way to far apart  

I started back and today is day 2 on SBD (Ph1.5). I am doing okay today but watching the clock like a hawk because I'm hungry and need my snack   Instead of grabbing it I'm downing another mug of decaf iced green tea and "talking" to you all  

Hope u are all doing well. I need to read back a long while to catch up.


----------



## pixie dust 112

aries1980 said:


> Figure out how much your burning.. here are some sites that will tell you how much you burn if you even kis your loved one
> 
> http://www.coolnurse.com/calories.htm
> 
> http://www.foodanddiet.com/NewFiles/calorieburnchart.html
> 
> http://www.nutristrategy.com/activitylist3.htm
> 
> and calorie-count.com has one too if you sign up for a free account you plug in your weight and height and amount of time on an activity it will tell you how many cals you burned!!



But do they take into consideration the other consequences of kissing a loved one...Think Monica!


----------



## aries1980

pixie dust 112 said:


> But do they take into consideration the other consequences of kissing a loved one...Think Monica!



 Well they do give you another category for sexaul activities  vigours... mild... and easy


----------



## UtahMama

aries1980 said:


> Well they do give you another category for sexaul activities  vigours... mild... and easy



ONLY if he's   LOL!!!!



 I dont care who you are, that's funny right there! -Mater


----------



## jeriber

Inspired by Um's before and after picture. This is me and my gang in May-I am the heaviest one of the bunch (shhh-don't tell DH-he has no idea that I weigh more than him).  I want to be smaller (not just shorter) than Dh and DS14.

I am going to try and scan in pictures from around the time we got married so you can see me at my sort of goal weight.


----------



## winkers

UtahMama said:


> MY MOTIVATION...
> 
> UtahMama 3 years ago (before Norah  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is in my old house....Spongie's House!!!!
> The before is 278 and the After is 160 (size 9/10)  5 foot 9". ((Sigh))
> I shall NEVER have a 2 in my weight EVER again! THIS picture DOES it for me! I'm not too far from that after picture! 30 more pounds. It seems harder this time....doh!!!



Wow!  You should do one of those before and after commercials or magazine ads!  How long did it take you to loose that much?


----------



## dwheatl

My food and exercise diary is from http://www.calorieking.com/
You don't have to join their club to use their website. It gives nutritional info on loads of food. Just look for the dialog box and type in the food you are looking for, then adjust your serving size, and you've got the info. This is where I found out the taco salad at IHOP is over 800 calories WITHOUT THE SHELL. I suggest you use it to look up restaurants and foods BEFOREHAND. It saves you the   effect.

I was going to rise above the  talk, but I have to say that the post reminded of Catherine Zeta-Jones (if we had freebies in our marriage, she would be one of DH's) in The Mask of Zorro, "Vigorous, verrry vigorous!" when she's describing Zorro.


----------



## the Fidge

UtahMama said:


> MY MOTIVATION...
> 
> UtahMama 3 years ago (before Norah  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is in my old house....Spongie's House!!!!
> The before is 278 and the After is 160 (size 9/10)  5 foot 9". ((Sigh))
> I shall NEVER have a 2 in my weight EVER again! THIS picture DOES it for me! I'm not too far from that after picture! 30 more pounds. It seems harder this time....doh!!!






OMG Utah you made me cry!!!!  Thank you for the inspiration and the hope I need it!  Sadly I am cloer to your before weight than your after one but heres hoping...my 4th icky glass of water followed by my dinner of spianch salad with egg whites fat free dressing 2tbs and some sliced tomatoes, no choclate was involved or injured in making this dinner!

Will follow up with the dreaded bike adn some frightening sit ups!

If I am a good girl I will have another glass of water to accompany my caramel rice cake!


----------



## TwinkieMama

Ok UtahHOTTIEmama.... add me to the dropped jaw club!


Wow Woman!   Way to go!   I love that you even had the same outfit and shoes. Very inspirational!


I also second Dwheatlgirlie's suggestion to look up restaurant food before you order!  Lots of hidden surprises... like chicken ceasar salads that "cost" as much calorie wise as a steak and potato!


----------



## Bee

UtahMama said:


> MY MOTIVATION...
> 
> UtahMama 3 years ago (before Norah  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is in my old house....Spongie's House!!!!
> The before is 278 and the After is 160 (size 9/10)  5 foot 9". ((Sigh))
> I shall NEVER have a 2 in my weight EVER again! THIS picture DOES it for me! I'm not too far from that after picture! 30 more pounds. It seems harder this time....doh!!!



I am over your before weight.. but you give me inspiration.. Have I told you today... I love all y'all!!!!!


By the way.. you are beautiful both ways!!

So, I am off to make some sweet potato fries... later...


----------



## UtahMama

Bee- I know I should wait till the recipe books make their huge nationwide circle but could you please post that sweetpotato fries recipe??? YOU ROCK!!!!! 

Twinkie- My DH actually took a picture of me in the same spot over the year(???) it took to lose that weight wearing the same outfit (different sizes) and morphed it together on the computer and it literally looked like I was having my air let out! He did the same thing with just my face....puffy to wrinkles in 10 seconds flat! I'll take the wrinkles and baggy skin!!!! I did NOT excercise at ALL to lose the weight...which explains my saggy skin (I see it, you maybe dont)). SO!!!WE HAVE TO EXERCISE OR WE"LL HAVE SAGGY BAGGY SKIN!!!! I notice it most in my neck/throat area, upper thighs and inner upper arms. That skin was stretched to the max and the muscle underneath was NOT toning up as the weight came off. It was like a balloon you over fill till near popping then let out the air and its all thin and stretched. 

Fidgie- thank you! I needed that as much as anyone! Love Ya!!!

Winkers  - I dont know. About a year. I remember in the after picture I was hungry alot during that time. And a little cranky at times. Maybe that size is too much for me. I've stared at that picture and wonder if 170 would be better (less pissy?)


----------



## UtahMama

TwinkieMama said:


> Ok UtahHOTTIEmama.... add me to the dropped jaw club!
> 
> 
> Wow Woman!   Way to go!   I love that you even had the same outfit and shoes. Very inspirational!
> 
> 
> I also second Dwheatlgirlie's suggestion to look up restaurant food before you order!  Lots of hidden surprises... like chicken ceasar salads that "cost" as much calorie wise as a steak and potato!



I third that!!! Here's why. My DS17 works at Arbys where they have THE most delicious chicken salad wrap. The tortilla is wheat and healthy. There's walnuts and grapes, white meat chicken...and TONS of mayo!!! It has nearly 800 calories!!!! I eat them thinking how GOOD I am but I'm just being stupid or un-informed!!!!


----------



## TwinkieMama

Ok Utah you have me laughing (yet again!) over your goal for a "less pissy" weight....  you look fab-fab-fabu-lous but what is the point if you feel witchy... I would try 170 and if that is good go down to 165... on a Glamazon Warrior Princess 5 lbs is hardly noticable... I bet you will still be a 10 at 165 or 170!  Another thing is if you add exercise you will up your metabolism and build muscle so you will be able to eat more (you might weigh more since muscle is heavy) but you will look the same  HOT HOT HOT!  


I wish I had digital pictures  of me preggo with the twins!   I accidently on-purpose lost the string they measured my waist with at the shower  (end of Dec for an early March due date).... but now I wish I had thought to measure it..... I am thinking I was easily 4 and a half feet around 

for anyone new(ish) I am a Pixie Princess (ie not 5 ft 4 inches) so a 5-10 lb gain is a whole size!


ooooh! great idea! I bet you could make a low cal version of that arby salad wrap!    I might experiment later this week with lite versions of my favorite chicken curry salad... it has grapes in it too!  YUMMMY!


----------



## the Fidge

OK ladies I cheated yup day 2 and had 1/2 a slice of pizza !  Followed up by the nautrally wonderfully fulfilling spinach salad with egg whites and tomatoes!  You know I justified this by using only 1 tbsp of dressing!

It appears I probably need to sue a plan can someone please give me that quick start plus from the 80s by WW!

I did a loosy job last year with the points system too many choices and you know if I eat some of Twikees that covers all my points for the day!

By the way I had 6 glasses of that oh so refreshing h20 will trade for a frozen margarita???


----------



## UtahMama

I dont have that plan, Fidge. I'm seeking a points slider gizmo thingy. If anyone wants to copy theirs and send it to me???? I could make my own if I have a copy of the slider and the window-sleeve. 

I have DRANK 1 and  1/2 GALLONS of Crystal lite today!!!! That really helped me not to snack and take out my anger from a rude day care mama!

I ROCKED with that skinny (yet pissy) picture of myself smiling back at me as if to say "Wendy, you worked SOOOO hard to lose all that weight, dont blow it! And...dont gain 40 pounds with the baby you are about to concieve in a few months either...you'll regret it in 3 short years because you'll STILL have it!"

 Ya, that's what I was actually thinking!


----------



## aries1980

ok ladies late night exercise before bed!!!! while laying down for 5mins on your stomach raising each leg up for 30 secs and then swtich and clench those gluts while your at it..... ok next flip over on your back and repeat but this time hold your stomach and work those abs.... do this before bed.  if you do it in front of the tv it will go by really fast


----------



## Tinkabella

Hi UM,
I can make you a WW point slider.  I copied mine for my sister already.  Just PM your address.


----------



## eeyore45

aries, you can do a version of that on the exercise ball as well!!  I hope I'm not the only one with the ball, it really helps your back...

UT  You do ROCK!!  I agree wholeheartedly with Bee - and i would add that after picture, you dont look healthy!!  I looked for a "before" pic of me, its not on this computer, I'll check downstairs!!!

Bee - WTG on the swpo fries - wish I liked sweet po's!!  

I'm in a huge maudelin state (I know I cant spell!!)  listening to the Carpenter's Christmas Album, remebering friends gone by, having regrets here and there... (our high school clique hung out loved Carpenters went to a concert... years later... and one friend has passed... just thinking of the life I envisioned for me then - and it did include my dh!! and where I am... its why I try and stay away from message boards this time of year....

sorry...


----------



## Bee

Ingredients- 1/2 pound sweet potato cut into 1/4 inch thick sticks.
1 tablespoon grated reduced fat parmesan cheese
1/2 teaspoon extra-virginnolive oil
1/8 teaspoon garlic powder
1/8 teaspoon paprika
pinch cayenne
salt to taste
pinch ground pepper
ketchup (optional)

Preheat oven to 400
In medium bowl, toss potatoes ,cheese,olive oil,garlic powder, paprika, cayanne, salt, and black pepper.

Place the potatoes in a single layer on a medium nonstick baking sheet.  Bake for 8 minutes.  Flip the potatoes and bake for 10 to 12 or until the potatoes are tender and browned in spots.  Serve immediately, with ketchup if desired.

Bees note- I cooked them a little longer.. I wanted a little crisp.


----------



## Tinkabella

For UM and anyone else interested, I just found directions for making the WW Point Slider on this web site: 
http://decreasingdiane.com/slideepointee.html


----------



## Bee

eeyore45 said:


> Bee - WTG on the swpo fries - wish I liked sweet po's!!
> 
> ..



I hate sweet potatoes!!!! The fries are good though.. Even the person who put the recipe in the cookbook said they didnt like them.

Worth a try.. 

I also made chicken based meatballs from the cookbook tonight.. and they were good as well..


----------



## DisneyObsession

I am checking in tonight and have to say I have had a very good day...however, I haven't logged my food yet on Sparkpeople.com, so hopefully I was as good as I think Iwas!

UM....Your pics are an inspiration! All that work to get it off and you looked great! You can do it again!!!! 

My food today was:
B: 1/2 bagel, 1 egg, 1 slice cheese
L: chicken souvlaki salad, 1/2 pita, diet pepsi
D: 1 piece mushroom pizza, salad, water
S: 1 werther's toffee

I have taken to thinking about my portion size and actually only taking 1/2. I hope that helps!

Hope all you ladies have a great night!!!


----------



## dwheatl

Well, Fidge, I just went through my catchall drawer to look for old WW stuff, but at some point I actually threw it away. This is what I can remember from the 80's (in my childhood, haha). You had to drink 8 glasses of water a day, you got 3 servings of bread a day. That included starchy vegetables like potatoes, corn, peas. Figure about 80 calories per serving. You got 6-8 servings of protein. Each serving was 1 oz. of lean meat, or half a cup nonfat cottage cheese, or 3/4 oz of regular cheese, which was limited to maybe 5 servings a week. You were supposed to eat some fish and some liver every week. I always hit the mark on fish, couldn't always stomach the liver. You got 2 milk servings a day, each serving was 1 c. nf milk or nf sf yogurt. If you were lactose intolerant, you could replace the milk w/ 2 more protein servings and a calcium supplement. 2 servings of fruit, about 60 calories each (a banana counted as 2 fruits) You had to eat at least 3 non-starchy vegetable servings a day (each 1/2 c. cooked or 1 c. raw) and 2 servings of fat (1 tsp oil or margarine, 1 TB salad dressing, about 40 cals. each) to keep your skin pretty and the big potty working. And finally, you got 700 optional calories for things like sugar, alcohol, or extras on any of the above.
In summary:
8 protein
3 starch
2 milk
2 fruit
2 fat
3+ vegetables
8+ water
It was about 1000-1200 calories.

Don't forget to make the vegetable soup- put in any free vegetables (except cabbage-it makes it bitter) plus 2 c. water, 1 tsp. basil, 1 tsp oregano, garlic if you like it, and a couple of boullion cubes. Bring to a boil. Lower heat and simmer about 15 min. Add another c. of water and simmer for another 10. I like to run it through the blender because it makes a thicker soup, then throw in some canned green beans (but I'm old school; I don't like "squeaky" vegetables, like fresh green beans).
Hope this helps.


----------



## UtahMama

I tried to print the slider but it didnt print (printer needs ink?) so I bookmarked that page for later. THANK YOU!!!!

I just wanted it for when I diet hop to Weight Watchers out of boredom!

For dinner (like I did for lunch) I'm having a delicious Kashi frozen meal This one is Chicken Pasta Pomodoro which is grilled chicken breast, red peppers, yellow squash, mushrooms and a multi grain pasta with a garlic and basil sauce. It's a nice sized portion and I also had a big green salad with craisins, slivered almonds, a smidge of feta and a vinegrette.

"I am SOOOO Skinny (I say that all day to myself! ) 

Remember Stuart Smally on Sat. Night Live? "I'm good enough. I'm smart enough, and Doggone it, people like me!" That was his positive affirmation he said while looking in the mirror!!!!


----------



## UtahMama

dwheatl said:


> Well, Fidge, I just went through my catchall drawer to look for old WW stuff, but at some point I actually threw it away. This is what I can remember from the 80's (in my childhood, haha). You had to drink 8 glasses of water a day, you got 3 servings of bread a day. That included starchy vegetables like potatoes, corn, peas. Figure about 80 calories per serving. You got 6-8 servings of protein. Each serving was 1 oz. of lean meat, or half a cup nonfat cottage cheese, or 3/4 oz of regular cheese, which was limited to maybe 5 servings a week. You were supposed to eat some fish and some liver every week. I always hit the mark on fish, couldn't always stomach the liver. You got 2 milk servings a day, each serving was 1 c. nf milk or nf sf yogurt. If you were lactose intolerant, you could replace the milk w/ 2 more protein servings and a calcium supplement. 2 servings of fruit, about 60 calories each (a banana counted as 2 fruits) You had to eat at least 3 non-starchy vegetable servings a day (each 1/2 c. cooked or 1 c. raw) and 2 servings of fat (1 tsp oil or margarine, 1 TB salad dressing, about 40 cals. each) to keep your skin pretty and the big potty working. And finally, you got 700 optional calories for things like sugar, alcohol, or extras on any of the above.
> In summary:
> 8 protein
> 3 starch
> 2 milk
> 2 fruit
> 2 fat
> 3+ vegetables
> 8+ water
> It was about 1000-1200 calories.
> 
> Don't forget to make the vegetable soup- put in any free vegetables (except cabbage-it makes it bitter) plus 2 c. water, 1 tsp. basil, 1 tsp oregano, garlic if you like it, and a couple of boullion cubes. Bring to a boil. Lower heat and simmer about 15 min. Add another c. of water and simmer for another 10. I like to run it through the blender because it makes a thicker soup, then throw in some canned green beans (but I'm old school; I don't like "squeaky" vegetables, like fresh green beans).
> Hope this helps.



I'm NOT sure, but I think Richard Simmons Deal a Meal is the exact same thing!!! After you ate a serving of say bread, you'd move the starch or bread card over to the other side of your card "wallet". Of course I was barely BORN in the 80's!!!!!

I loved that diet! I even met Richard twice in my life...We're like "this" (crossing my two fingers)


----------



## the Fidge

dwheatl said:


> Well, Fidge, I just went through my catchall drawer to look for old WW stuff, but at some point I actually threw it away. This is what I can remember from the 80's (in my childhood, haha). You had to drink 8 glasses of water a day, you got 3 servings of bread a day. That included starchy vegetables like potatoes, corn, peas. Figure about 80 calories per serving. You got 6-8 servings of protein. Each serving was 1 oz. of lean meat, or half a cup nonfat cottage cheese, or 3/4 oz of regular cheese, which was limited to maybe 5 servings a week. You were supposed to eat some fish and some liver every week. I always hit the mark on fish, couldn't always stomach the liver. You got 2 milk servings a day, each serving was 1 c. nf milk or nf sf yogurt. If you were lactose intolerant, you could replace the milk w/ 2 more protein servings and a calcium supplement. 2 servings of fruit, about 60 calories each (a banana counted as 2 fruits) You had to eat at least 3 non-starchy vegetable servings a day (each 1/2 c. cooked or 1 c. raw) and 2 servings of fat (1 tsp oil or margarine, 1 TB salad dressing, about 40 cals. each) to keep your skin pretty and the big potty working. And finally, you got 700 optional calories for things like sugar, alcohol, or extras on any of the above.
> In summary:
> 8 protein
> 3 starch
> 2 milk
> 2 fruit
> 2 fat
> 3+ vegetables
> 8+ water
> It was about 1000-1200 calories.
> 
> Don't forget to make the vegetable soup- put in any free vegetables (except cabbage-it makes it bitter) plus 2 c. water, 1 tsp. basil, 1 tsp oregano, garlic if you like it, and a couple of boullion cubes. Bring to a boil. Lower heat and simmer about 15 min. Add another c. of water and simmer for another 10. I like to run it through the blender because it makes a thicker soup, then throw in some canned green beans (but I'm old school; I don't like "squeaky" vegetables, like fresh green beans).
> Hope this helps.




DANIELLE YOU ROCK!!!!

Yes and thank you so much I printed it out and away I got tomorow!  I lvoed the weekly booklet you had the boxes for your water and exercise and optional calories!

Funny tihng about that draw Danieele I kept mine for many years easy on the kid remarks ok?? Just cuz you have the answers no need to poke at old people ok??  ANyway, I kept mine for ages and said...what on earth would I ever need that for again????? 


Utah...me and the toy maker are just like that maybe thats where I went wrong??  What is this nonsense weren't even born honey if you know who Richard Simmons is ...heres your 80s sign!!!!!!

Night all toasting you with another lovely glass of H2O yummmy!


----------



## daisy_77

monymony3471 said:


> I made my DH go to CVS and pick up a pg test to clear my head. All yesterday and today I just feel like crud.  I never feel like this except for when I find out I'm pregnant.
> 
> I am in complete and utter shock.  That positive line shone like the brightest star in the universe.  It was not what I was expecting.
> 
> I am freaking out.  I did have a period Nov 22.  And each month prior to that.
> 
> I had a mammagram Dec 4th.  All I can think of is radiation exposure.
> 
> My head is spinning and I'm telling you first before I even think of telling my family.
> 
> I'm thinking of taking another in a few days, but I know now why I feel like I do..........



Congrats!!
I am sooo happy for you!  

I am playing catch-up on this thread...but it moves SOOOO fast! 

I hope that everyone is doing well and sticking to their plans!  I have been doing great so far and I am looking forward to getting closer to my goal!  I am hoping to lose 50 pounds before our family trip to Disney is Sept.  Seems a little overwhelming so I am going to do mini-goals of 5 pounds a month.   

Everyone has the most beautiful families! Thank you everyone for sharing!  Well...back to catching up!


----------



## daisy_77

UtahMama said:


> 1 Point Muffins:
> 
> 3 C. "All Bran" cereal (little pellet type or little sticks)
> 2 1/2 C. water
> 1 1/2 tsp. baking powder
> 1 tsp. vanilla
> 1 pkg. Krusteaz Fat Free Brownie mix
> 
> Soak All Bran cereal for at least 10 mins. I do this in my Kitchenaid Mixer bowl.
> Then turn on your kitchen aid with the wisk or spatula thingy attachment and mix it well.
> 
> Add baking powder, vanilla, and brownie mix. Mix again.
> 
> Spray muffin tins with PAM then fill each spot half full.
> 
> Bake in preheated 350* oven for 20-25 mins.
> 
> These are VERY moist and will only stay good for a day or so.
> 
> 
> (Stay near bathroom  )



Yum!  Thanks, UM!  I will try these out!


----------



## Disneyfreak92

UtahMama said:


> Remember Stuart Smally on Sat. Night Live? "I'm good enough. I'm smart enough, and Doggone it, people like me!" That was his positive affirmation he said while looking in the mirror!!!!



Uh, YEAH! I remember Stuart Smalley!  I loved Al Franken! 

*UM* - All I can say about those before and after pics is WOW! Way to go! If you did that, you can certainly do it again! It _is_ inspiring.  

Today, I did pretty well! 

B - weight control oatmeal (160 calories), yogurt smoothie (60)
L - SBD turkey bacon ranch wraps (250, although I didn't eat the Jello that came with it)
snacks - carb/sugar control yogurt (60), 7 Triscuits (120), 2 WW sherbert/ice cream bar (120)
D - salad w/salad spritzer and a few gorganzola crumbles (??, I guess only the outer wrapper had the nutritional info on it, but I know it was less than 100), 6 mini dill gerkins (10), 1 apple w/ about 5-6 tbls reduced fat peanut butter (about 600)

So, about 1400-1500 calories for the day! Not bad! 

I've also had roughly 48 oz. of water so far. Today it was in the form of raspberry lemonade Crystal Light and and mango mandarine Lipton Diet Green Tea (On The Go) I'll probably have some regular water in a bit. 

No excerise for me yet. I am hoping to start next week, but I have to be careful with my ankle. For those of you who haven't read my trip report, I sprained my ankle on the second day of my last Disney trip.  For those of you who are reading it,...I am not giving you any more info here. You'll just have to wait for me to get more TR done.  (They need an evil laugh smilie! That's the closest I could find.)

Also, tomorrow is my b-day, which means food day at work and DH is taking me out to dinner. So, tomorrow...I am eating what I want! I will probably still eat small portions because I just don't like to feel stuffed and it's doctor's orders because of the possible hyetal hernia, but I know that what I will be eating will not be good for me at all! Happy Birthday to me!


----------



## daisy_77

UtahMama said:


> MY MOTIVATION...
> 
> UtahMama 3 years ago (before Norah  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is in my old house....Spongie's House!!!!
> The before is 278 and the After is 160 (size 9/10)  5 foot 9". ((Sigh))
> I shall NEVER have a 2 in my weight EVER again! THIS picture DOES it for me! I'm not too far from that after picture! 30 more pounds. It seems harder this time....doh!!!



WOW!!  That is an amazing transformation!
You are an inspiration!


----------



## daisy_77

aries1980 said:


> Well they do give you another category for sexaul activities  vigours... mild... and easy


----------



## Backstage_Gal

Uma, I cant even believe that was you!


----------



## dwheatl

Disneyfreak92 said:


> Also, tomorrow is my b-day, which means food day at work and DH is taking me out to dinner. So, tomorrow...I am eating what I want! I will probably still eat small portions because I just don't like to feel stuffed and it's doctor's orders because of the possible hyetal hernia, but I know that what I will be eating will not be good for me at all! Happy Birthday to me!



 Princess Lynda. Here's a fat-free, sugar-free, calorie free cake for you.   Enjoy your day and your date with DH.


----------



## harleygirl

Happy Early Birthday Lynda!!!


----------



## daisy_77

Bee said:


> Ingredients- 1/2 pound sweet potato cut into 1/4 inch thick sticks.
> 1 tablespoon grated reduced fat parmesan cheese
> 1/2 teaspoon extra-virginnolive oil
> 1/8 teaspoon garlic powder
> 1/8 teaspoon paprika
> pinch cayenne
> salt to taste
> pinch ground pepper
> ketchup (optional)
> 
> Preheat oven to 400
> In medium bowl, toss potatoes ,cheese,olive oil,garlic powder, paprika, cayanne, salt, and black pepper.
> 
> Place the potatoes in a single layer on a medium nonstick baking sheet.  Bake for 8 minutes.  Flip the potatoes and bake for 10 to 12 or until the potatoes are tender and browned in spots.  Serve immediately, with ketchup if desired.
> 
> Bees note- I cooked them a little longer.. I wanted a little crisp.



Oooo, another yummy recipe!  Thanks, Bee!


----------



## monymony3471

Wow Wendy!  Just Wowzers!

It's so unfair what having a baby does to our bodies.  

You are so close to getting that wowzer look back!  

So you know exactly what dieting can do to a girl. 

This group just amazes me.  Just about every question that has been asked someone has answered it.  I need this.  BAM!  Does anyone have that? BAM!
Where do I find this? BAM!

We all mesh perfectly.  Everyone is going to do so great here!   Really!

FYI- We told the kids today that mommy and daddy are pretty sure we are having another .......Zach interrupts and screams you're having another baby I knew it!

Matt says with big eyes, just how many kids are you two gonna have?

They made me laugh.  Mal keeps lifting up my shirt to see the baby in my belly.  She's gonna be a sista and she's cool with that.

So, I'll have 3 august babies.

I don't know if you missed it Wendy, but Norah and Mal's birthday's are a day apart.  BORG!

NIght ladies!  My the slimmin fairies sprinkle you with slimming dust as you sleep!


----------



## harleygirl

Okay it took a while but I caught up with everyone! lets see where to start - biggest comment to our favorite Loser - UM you ROCK  girl you can say you are SOOO skinny cause you are!  what an accomplishment! I am so proud of you! you give me such motivation !

Aries - thanks so much for the exercise orders!!! I was reading at work (shh dont tell cause I'll get in trouble) and as I could feel my rear end molding to my chair, I did some tushie tighteners and some leg lifts and , arent you proud, I even went and did some squats in the bathroom and on the elevator!
thanks for prodding me on!!! 

Eeyore - sending you   and    am so sorry you are so blue...you are in my thoughts tonite

Thanks to everyone who posted a recipe!!!

I too remember the 80's, can you say acid wash and tight rolled pants, and off the shoulder cut up sweatshirts and lopsided ponytails!!! or better yet the infamous BigHair?  oh you gotta love it!


I spent my evening watching Capn Jack   til my stinkin DVD went out n me and kept interuppting my movie... now I guess I'll go stretch out and read, I got a new James Patterson book tonite - and I will indulge my discovery channel addiction to the Everest series


----------



## harleygirl

monymony3471 said:


> Wow Wendy!  Just Wowzers!
> 
> It's so unfair what having a baby does to our bodies.
> 
> You are so close to getting that wowzer look back!
> 
> So you know exactly what dieting can do to a girl.
> 
> This group just amazes me.  Just about every question that has been asked someone has answered it.  I need this.  BAM!  Does anyone have that? BAM!
> Where do I find this? BAM!
> 
> We all mesh perfectly.  Everyone is going to do so great here!   Really!
> 
> FYI- We told the kids today that mommy and daddy are pretty sure we are having another .......Zach interrupts and screams you're having another baby I knew it!
> 
> Matt says with big eyes, just how many kids are you two gonna have?
> 
> They made me laugh.  Mal keeps lifting up my shirt to see the baby in my belly.  She's gonna be a sista and she's cool with that.
> 
> So, I'll have 3 august babies.
> 
> I don't know if you missed it Wendy, but Norah and Mal's birthday's are a day apart.  BORG!
> 
> NIght ladies!  My the slimmin fairies sprinkle you with slimming dust as you sleep!




is there such a thing, and can they sprinkle me twice? LOL


----------



## monymony3471

Harley you just inspired me! 

Everyone must post a picture of you from the 80's.  I love to laugh at myself, why not let everyone laugh.  It's so good for you.  

That will be my mission for tomorrow.  You wanna see big hair?  HA HA!

I was even punked out and crazy!

Neon baby! A-HA!


----------



## mousehouselover

Hi all~

I feel like crap today. I came home from work with a whopping headache. I'll post my particulars tomorrow. 

Thanks for the recipes, they look yummy. 

UM~ You ROCK!!!!

Can't think anymore, it hurts too much..... no exercise tonight either.


----------



## UtahMama

My Senior Picture. It's 1985. The Go-Go's were playing on my boom box. I was 16 and a California girl...wearing shorts with my pearls!!! My mom made me tone down my BIG hair for the picture....
 (note the full banded braces!)






Convieniently already on PhotoBucket!!!!!


----------



## dismom9761

*UM*,your before and after pics are awesome!! 
 Thanks *Bee* for the recipe,I wanted to try it.Thanks *Daisy *for bringing the muffin recipe to this page.I didn't feel like looking for it but wanted it. 

*Eeyore*,hope you feel UP soon...

I did well today but didn't eat enough so I am hungry now.
B-none I slept until abot 11:00...
L-Lean cuisine
S-whole wheat wrap with chicken and l/f cheese
D-grilled cheese and apple
S-fudge round(150 cal and 6g fat)

I did 30 min weights and 35 min elliptical.Well Peyton just came in crying that he can't ride a skateboard???He was sound asleep two minutes ago...


----------



## dismom9761

jeriber said:


> Inspired by Um's before and after picture. This is me and my gang in May-I am the heaviest one of the bunch (shhh-don't tell DH-he has no idea that I weigh more than him).  I want to be smaller (not just shorter) than Dh and DS14.
> 
> I am going to try and scan in pictures from around the time we got married so you can see me at my sort of goal weight.



Great picture! It is nice to have a face to go with the name.


----------



## dismom9761

eeyore45 said:


> Jan 10 - 13 '08 is the marathon weekend.
> 
> I prefer FOOD and WINE festival time... value time.  I have a plane ticket (refund) and I have a one day park entrance... (free dining made me do that!!)
> 
> So seriously, if there's a meet, I am so there!!
> 
> first I have to be a skinny minnie - I have a long way to go!!
> awhile back someone posted about admiting the person in the mirror is ME, and ME is fat.  I still dont grab that concept!!  Its got to be the opposite of anorexic people - I look at a picture of me and CRY - I am SOOOOoooo fat, but in the mirror, huh, whatever?  weird.  I play weird mind games.
> 
> I am so ANGRY right now.  I NEED these kids to get back to a routine.
> 
> *breath in.... let it out... oh that reminds me - Monica, want to practice the deep breathing techniques?!!!



How long is the marathon??We would be watching it right? We can cheer...


----------



## aries1980

Harley girl keep up the good work there will be plenty of orders to come and keep up the good work. 

eeyore feel up up and way....

um love the hair so 80's but i think i like your new hair better even though there is some 80s clothes coming back....

monymony this is for your bouncy baby skinny minnie:

















and for the birthday girl Lynda:






and for all the skinny minnies


----------



## summersk

Hi peeps!  It's been a good exercise day for the past week now!  I don't know if I told you guys but I have been recovering from a stress fracture on the top line of my right footsie  and I have been working out on it anyway with a compression wrap, but having to be careful.  Finally this past weekend I started to be able to move a bit more normally, and tonight, I forgot the wrap and didn't feel a thing!!!  I joined the gym near me (it has 3 locations) and have done the elliptical for 30 minutes the last two days, followed by some weight lifting  !  On the other days, I have done tae-bo/karate, or Tae-bo with Billy  I'm eating better, and I am on my way to a better me!  I keep thinking WWPD, and questioning my choices by asking myself if eating "it" will make me feel better, or worse.  I am still waiting for the job fairy, but I'm sure that she'll be along soon  My clothes are fitting better, I'm drinking lots of H20, and I'm looking forward to Friday.  

UM, WAY TO GO CHICKIE!  WOWSIERS that's a bunch to lose in a year!  You are getting so close!  Keep at it, even if it seems harder that's just hindsight!  You've done it once and you'll do it again!

Mousehouselover:  I hope you feel better!  

Monymony:  I would like a sprinkle of that slimming dust please!   I always thought that August would be a great birthdate, that way I would have something to celebrate EVERY month  

HAPPY BIRTHDAY  linda!  Enjoy a cake w/ an extra helping of monymony's slimming dust!

Eeyore:  I hope tomorrow is brighter!  Sending you some sunshine and pixie dust  Stick around, we are here for you!

Happy Wednesday night everyone!  We just made it, we are halfway through another Skinny Minnie Week peeps!  I don't know about you, but down here we usually have a warm Easter, and I plan to be one toned and healthy Skinny Minnie by then!!! (yep, I am not a fan of the cold even though I lived 3 years in Canada, so I am keeping happy by looking forward to Spring)  

Turn up the radio, blast the stereo loud, and PUMP IT !  
summers
* Aires*:  Wow those are awesome!!!


----------



## honeymo78

wow UM thanks for sharing the pics.  I hope to have similar ones to show this summer.  What an inspiration.  You'll be back to that after shot in no time.


----------



## spongemommie05

WELL it's official i have full blown bronchitis but the good news is i have two medicines and a inhalor now (never used one of those ) but i have good medicine with codeine so i can sleep i just wanted to let everyone know and i will try to post more on here tommorow after my kids appts take care all and remember just keep slimming love to all


----------



## aldisneygrl

*UM* - All I can say is WOWEEEE!  You are an inspiration to us all. 

I have drunk 64 oz of water today. (Aries - you didn't even have to crack your whip at me today.)  I have a jug that holds 36.  I fill it most of the way with filtered water.  Then I top it off with an 8 oz bottle of Kiwi Strawberry Propel.  It adds just enough flavor to make the water not taste so plain.  Of course I have peed a gazillion times.     It is clear though, and I think that's a good thing.  Oops, is that TMI?  

Sidenote: Bam Bam has started something at my house.  In case you don't remember, we were a foster home for a lost dog (for a little more than an hour) yesterday.  Well, that planted a bad seed in my DH.  He keeps running around the house saying, "Where is Bam Bam?"  Well, I got on the Internet and looked at Petfinder.com and of course found some cuties out there.  Well my DH calls me this afternoon, and says he is at our local shelter looking for one of these cuties.    The one I saw wasn't there because it was at the vet being spayed, but should be back tomorrow.  

Here's my question.  You peeps who have multiple dogs, how is the best way to introduce a new dog to your family?  Our   is going to two in Feb.  Am I crazy to even entertain this idea?


----------



## aries1980

aldisneygrl said:


> *UM* - All I can say is WOWEEEE!  You are an inspiration to us all.
> 
> I have drunk 64 oz of water today. (Aries - you didn't even have to crack your whip at me today.)  I have a jug that holds 36.  I fill it most of the way with filtered water.  Then I top it off with an 8 oz bottle of Kiwi Strawberry Propel.  It adds just enough flavor to make the water not taste so plain.  Of course I have peed a gazillion times.     It is clear though, and I think that's a good thing.  Oops, is that TMI?
> 
> Sidenote: Bam Bam has started something at my house.  In case you don't remember, we were a foster home for a lost dog (for a little more than an hour) yesterday.  Well, that planted a bad seed in my DH.  He keeps running around the house saying, "Where is Bam Bam?"  Well, I got on the Internet and looked at Petfinder.com and of course found some cuties out there.  Well my DH calls me this afternoon, and says he is at our local shelter looking for one of these cuties.    The one I saw wasn't there because it was at the vet being spayed, but should be back tomorrow.
> 
> Here's my question.  You peeps who have multiple dogs, how is the best way to introduce a new dog to your family?  Our   is going to two in Feb.  Am I crazy to even entertain this idea?



ok ggreat job but do those exercise i gave today before ... ill crack my whip on those.... 

and on the dog issue what types and what is the personality of the dog you have now... then maybe i can help...  because we just moved back in my parents house where they have 4 cats and a shepard/akita mix and when i moved back here now i brought an addtional 4 cats and a chihuahua.

so yea 8 cats and 2 dogs with 5 adults and a 2 year old in one house!!


----------



## aldisneygrl

aries1980 said:


> and on the dog issue what types and what is the personality of the dog you have now... then maybe i can help...  because we just moved back in my parents house where they have 4 cats and a shepard/akita mix and when i moved back here now i brought an addtional 4 cats and a chihuahua.
> 
> so yea 8 cats and 2 dogs with 5 adults and a 2 year old in one house!!



Wow!  And I'm worried about bringing one more dog into my one dog two kids household. 

Shadow is a medium size dog - 35 lbs.  We got her from the Dog Pound as a puppy.  She is very well trained.  She is very friendly with people.  I would say she has an alpha personality but she can be skiddish at times.  She is a daschund/lab mix...we think.  The Dog Whisperer had a Katrina dog on his show that looked exactly like her, and it was a daschund/lab mix.  She has graduated from three obedience classes.  The dogs we are looking at are small terrier dogs.  Any input would be greatly appreciated.

I did butt squeezes while typing this.  Does that relieve me from the whip cracks?


----------



## aries1980

aldisneygrl said:


> Wow!  And I'm worried about bringing one more dog into my one dog two kids household.
> 
> Shadow is a medium size dog - 35 lbs.  We got her from the Dog Pound as a puppy.  She is very well trained.  She is very friendly with people.  I would say she has an alpha personality but she can be skiddish at times.  She is a daschund/lab mix...we think.  The Dog Whisperer had a Katrina dog on his show that looked exactly like her, and it was a daschund/lab mix.  She has graduated from three obedience classes.  The dogs we are looking at are small terrier dogs.  Any input would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> I did butt squeezes while typing this.  Does that relieve me from the whip cracks?



Keep clenching.....


i think that if your dog can handle being around other dogs your fine.  I wuold suggest to get a female because I know that my chihuahua is a male and he does his little male humpty dance on everything that he wants to show domiance too that he came first.  Girls dont really do that.  And as well if the second dog is younger it will learn from the one whos been there longer.  It should adapt rather quickly.


----------



## aldisneygrl

aries1980 said:


> Keep clenching.....
> 
> 
> i think that if your dog can handle being around other dogs your fine.  I wuold suggest to get a female because I know that my chihuahua is a male and he does his little male humpty dance on everything that he wants to show domiance too that he came first.  Girls dont really do that.  And as well if the second dog is younger it will learn from the one whos been there longer.  It should adapt rather quickly.




That's what I was wondering....whether to go boy or girl dog?  Bam Bam was an unneutered male, and tried the humping thing, and she got annoyed by it.  Also, he started to mark his "territory" by peeing on my wall, trash can, floor, etc.  That annoyed me.  I just didn't know if getting a girl dog, I would deal with "divaness"   (I can't say the word I really mean because I would get edited ...it rhymes with witch  )


----------



## lexmelinda

*GOOD MORNING, LADIES!*

This thread is smokin' so I'll go ahead and admit I skimmed a leetle bit. 

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY, LYNDA!!!* Have a great day!

*UM*....WOW! I don't think I knew you had lost that much weight previously. You are an inspiration, woman! And the senior pic....heh, heh. I always had long hair in high school but it did have an 80's floof to it. Unfortunately NOT loaded in Photobucket. Anyway, love the pics. Thanks for sharing.

*Jeriber*....love the pics. Glad you figured out how to post them. Way to go!

*Monica*.....Thinking of you. When we told Mimi I was pregnant with James I thought she was gonna puke. She pleaded headached/tummy ache and proceeded directly to her room. Now they love each other so much. I love to remind her of her reaction. Keep us up to date!

*EVERYONE*....Wish I could post more but have to be at work all day where DISing is strangely frowned upon. Keep up the good work. Love ya!

*YESTERDAY*....
Calories...1450
Water....2 litres
Exercise....2 miles with weights....and it really put the hurt on ole Melinda after not walking for 2-3 weeks. That'll teach me.

*HAVE A GREAT DAY, ALL!!!*


----------



## mousehouselover

aldisneygrl said:


> Here's my question. You peeps who have multiple dogs, how is the best way to introduce a new dog to your family? Our  is going to two in Feb. Am I crazy to even entertain this idea?


 
Since we're kind of experts at this....... 1) you're not crazy, some of our dogs are best friends and are lost without each other. 2) We've found the best way to do it varies by dog but we've been pretty successful with putting the 'old' dog in a crate or room and letting the new dog in the house, then after a while crating the new dog and letting the old dog sniff around where the new dog was. The dogs can smell each other and get used to the idea of another animal in the house. No contact at first is important if you think your first dog might be territorial. After a couple of hours allow the old dog to walk up to the crate with the new dog and let them sniff each other through the bars. Take the old dog out of the room put *leashes on* both dogs and let them meet face to face. You want leashes so you can keep the dogs restrained in case the first meeting doesn't go very well. have one adult sit with the old dog and one with the new dog and let them do a 'meet and greet.' It can take several days or even weeks for them to accept each other and you may always have dominance issues. (Dominance or alpha mentality is not bad, that's the way it is, one dog is the leader the other follows.) I recommend not leaving the dogs alone together for several weeks, just to make sure there's no jealousy or territory issues that pop up. Also, feed them a coupe feet apart and monitor meal times. (That's when we've had the most problems, one dog will try to see what the other one has or will finish first and think the other dish is then fair game..... ) If the shelter lets them meet before adoption, that's great because it's on neutral territory and you shouldn't have too many worries during the first meeting. ASnd te shelter staff should be able to point out thigs to watch for or give you more advice.


----------



## the Fidge

Good Morning all!  Happy Birthday Lynda!!!

WEll last night I was fine until 3am my witching hour.  I was alb eot find conviently sitting on kitchen sink (evidently DH was snacking too!) a mini kit kat and mini snickers and had one of each!  Not so good!  

I also learned this am that I sue probably at least 4-5cs of milk in mytea and regular sugar.  SO this am I measure out 2 c milk and left in fridge for my use ofr the day (yes skim!) and busted out the equal!

TO my surprise after 2 days dieting I did not lose 20 lbs shocking yes I know I am struggling with that fact myself today!

Just a bit discouraged as this is no quickie thing and I am trying to sat postive about this, I took out the old photos and had myself a good cry!  I am sure hormones are factoring in somewhere in that too!  

SO I have my 8c measured out and am owrking on glass 2 so yummy!

I am a bit cranky this am sorry all!  Hope you all have a lovely day!  I brought my dog to meet before bringing home on neutral teritory.  SHould you have a male, and you bring home a female make sure they are both already fixed or you will learn as I sadly did...male dogs mark areas to tell other males that the female is his!

Yuck yes I had to throw out furniture and my HUSBANDS STERO SPEAKERS!!  i WAS THEN RELOCATED TO THE DOG HOUSE!!!!


----------



## monymony3471

This was taken on my 18th birthday.  So, 1990, but look what the 80's did to me!  My little sis in on the right.  Can my bangs get any higher?!


----------



## UtahMama

FIDGE!!!! I can NOT believe you didn't lose 20 pounds in 2 days!  

If you DO, let me know exactly how you did it (or what magic pill you took).
I want it done yesterday (my patience is not a virtue) 

Ok, do any of you smart, sophisticated, educated, experienced, "know-better" peeps ever find yourself curious about thiose diet pills sold everywhere???? I'm curious about Hoodia. I used to like the ones with Ephedra for the energy. I totally know they arent a magical answer, BUT, I just want "help" or an Easy Button, or a Fairy GodMother.


----------



## UtahMama

monymony3471 said:


> This was taken on my 18th birthday.  So, 1990, but look what the 80's did to me!  My little sis in on the right.  Can my bangs get any higher?!



YAY!!!! I  STILL see those bangs on "ladies"!!!!
I remember when I went from BIG bangs to "FLAT" bangs how weird I felt I looked.

That is one HOT picture!!!!


----------



## jeriber

UtahMama said:


> FIDGE!!!! I can NOT believe you didn't lose 20 pounds in 2 days!
> 
> If you DO, let me know exactly how you did it (or what magic pill you took).
> I want it done yesterday (my patience is not a virtue)
> 
> Ok, do any of you smart, sophisticated, educated, experienced, "know-better" peeps ever find yourself curious about thiose diet pills sold everywhere???? I'm curious about Hoodia. I used to like the ones with Ephedra for the energy. I totally know they arent a magical answer, BUT, I just want "help" or an Easy Button, or a Fairy GodMother.



UM-you should try adding an extra B vitamin to your multivit.  B vitamins boost your energy and are good for you.  I don't know about the Hoodia-usually those are just a scam and you end up spending lots o money for something that doesn't really work and isn't even good for you (been there-done that)


----------



## daisy_77

Good morning, ladies!!

I am going to my WW meeting in a bit and I thought I would stop by and say hi!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, Lynda!! I hope that your day is great!!

Spongemommie-I am sorry that you are sick!  I hope you get to feeling better soon!

Fidge-I hope that you have a better day today and I am sorry that all your stuff got ruined!  I have a chihuahua and thinks that every rug in the house is his personal toilet.  

Monica and UM-LOVE the big 80's hair!  I was too young to do my own hair in the 80's...my mom did it for me and she was fond of feathering and side pony tails. 

Here are my Thurs goals:
Get my 10 glasses of water in.
Go walking.
Stay in my points range.

I hope everyone has a great day!  It is almost the weekend!  Yay!


----------



## Mumbler

UtahMama: my advice would be to stay far FAR away from those "nutritional supplements"!!!!!  I used to work for a company that produced them and unlike actual pharmaceuticals there is VERY LITTLE regulation involved in that industry.  The conditions in the plant were so-so, but the scary part was when they would run out of one ingredient they would just throw in whatever was on hand.  It was contract manufacturing so the company that they were making the product for would never even know substitutions were made!

My advice to all of you is to stick with name brands when purchasing any type of nutritional supplements, even your vitamins.  Those companies have the money to ensure their product is good...the others...not so much!

Sorry, I didn't mean to rant or anything, but that company left me with a very bad taste for that industry!!! 

Keep on slimming ladies and have a great day!


----------



## Mumbler

Oh and 

Happy Birthday Linda!

As far as the 80's hair goes mine was huge!!!  I think my mother still has most of my pics of me at that age so you'll just have to trust me on that- HUGE!  And I'm happy to hear I'm not the only one to have tight rolled my pants!!! 

Did anyone else notice the great shoulder pads in UM's pic?  I always hated those, but every shirt had them!


----------



## monymony3471

I have a hard time trusting those companies that make magic weight loss pills.  I believe it proper diet, exercise and LIFE CHANGES that make a true difference.  

HAPPY BIRTHDAY LYNDA!!!!!


I hope you have an awesome day!  Enjoy yourself.


----------



## the Fidge

Sadly I admit to lovingt them, I have very small rounded shoulders and am only 5'5".

Joan Crawford look out but keep your wire hangers!!!


----------



## monymony3471

I was 14 in 1985.  My parents didn't know but the sides were shaved and I only showed that at concerts.


----------



## TwinkieMama

Had to pop it to tell you ALL to stay away from the "supplements"


PLEASE!!!!


Mumbler is right... .also plant chemicals are powerful things... a very little goes a LONG way and no one knows the effects  (remember fen-phen?  yes it did boost your metabolism but it ALSO ruined your heart)....

so while we are tempted for the easy button/magic pill/genie with 3 wishes  the whole point of this isnt just to look hot-hot-hot but to be heathly so we can be there for the ones we love  so 


pretty please with splenda on top,

stick to real vitamins, exercise, water and plain ol not eating so much!

any drug that you take simply for the "high" is abuse


Love you all!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jeriber

I have a totally funny shoulder pad story.  I was invited to a formal affair just a couple of weeks ago.  Well being a day care provider "formal " is not in my wardrobe.  Wanting to be thrifty I ran off to Goodwill to see what I could find.  I picked out a couple of dresses and ran off to the fitting room.  I put the first one on-a snazzy little strapless number and was pulling it up when I realized that someone had sewn THICK shoulder pads into the front of the dress .  Must have been a prom dress and she must have "grown" at least two cup sizes prom night.  I didn't get that dress!


----------



## honeymo78

I'll have to search through some old photo albums to find something from the 80's.  I did have some feathered bangs in the late 80s but again I was only aged 2-12 during the 80's although I'm sure I carried some of that look over into the 90s.


----------



## the Fidge

TwinkieMama said:


> Had to pop it to tell you ALL to stay away from the "supplements"
> 
> 
> PLEASE!!!!
> 
> 
> Mumbler is right... .also plant chemicals are powerful things... a very little goes a LONG way and no one knows the effects  (remember fen-phen?  yes it did boost your metabolism but it ALSO ruined your heart)....
> 
> so while we are tempted for the easy button/magic pill/genie with 3 wishes  the whole point of this isnt just to look hot-hot-hot but to be heathly so we can be there for the ones we love  so
> 
> 
> pretty please with splenda on top,
> 
> stick to real vitamins, exercise, water and plain ol not eating so much!
> 
> any drug that you take simply for the "high" is abuse
> 
> 
> Love you all!!!!!!!!!




The truth about diet pills for me went a little like this once agian the 80s!!  They had these pills called dexatrim and they had extra strength ones too! WEll a friend introduced me to this wonder drug in high school for around that specail time of the month when my zebra string bikini had a puff lol!!!! 

WEll that girl ended up in the hosppital she had a heartache at the age of 17!  I have since never taken any diet supplements besides vitamins.  I often see teenagers checking them out they lovelies who think 120 is fat!!! 

I tell them about my friend and how if I could change anything it would be that. Yes she was skinny corpse but I would have cherished her as big as a house!

Ok sorry for that depressing rant but I am done!  The fact that the fda does not endorse these products screams run for the hills!!!!


----------



## aldisneygrl

Monica,

Love the picture, and the glasses.  Sally Jessie Raphael glasses is what I call them.  Are you old enough to know who SJR is?  I had still had big glasses when my son was born in 93!  Mine were even red, just like SJR!    My kids laugh at those pictures all the time.   Sorry, can't post them because I don't have a scanner on this computer.  Just imagine big brunette hair with wide rimmed red glasses. 


Ok ladies, I am still maintaining.   I haven't lost anything since last week, but haven't gained any either.  This is still frustrating.  Maybe a miracle will happen overnight, and 5 lbs. will magically just fall off!  I can wish can't I?

Have a good day!


*Happy Birthday Lynda! *

P.S. Thanks for all the helpful dog hints.


----------



## lexmelinda

monymony3471 said:


>


 
I try not to post from work but....this was just too good! If I had been a bit younger in the 80's I think I would've had the same "do". I graduated HS in '81....when Stephanie was 3.


----------



## aldisneygrl

Hey Fidge,

I keep reading your name as "Fudge" this morning!  Can you tell where my mind is?  

UM - Stick with the old tried and true method of healthy eating, water drinking, and (ahem) exercise.  You want to be around to see all those cute little kiddies grow up.  We love you, and want you to be the healthy leader of our wonderful little group here!


----------



## harleygirl

I must confess that as early as this weekend I was looking for a Magyk pill to shed 35 lbs overnight.  and I considered taking a drug called Adipex that I had been presccribed whenI went to see the fat dr a few yrs ago.  SOO I looked it up this time like a smart cookie and guess what!!  Adipex = amphetamine = speed  

How can I expect my kiddos to stay away from drugs and not do so myself?  Shouldn't I practice what I preach? If I cant stay away from diet pills and do this on my own, I'd rather be overweight, then on something that may take my life!!!or at least make it shorter

So I started taking vitamins instead...B vitamins with more B12 to be exact

WE CAN DO THIS DRUG FREE LADIES!!!!   

am outta here to lurk as I could get into big troubl;e being on here at work   catchya later!!!


----------



## UtahMama

Thanks!!! It's stuff I already "KNOW" of course. Even if  (and that's a mythical IF) they worked, they are WAYYYY too expensive for my budget. It's bad enough buying the Costco Vitamins...which may have the placebo effect becasue I always feel so good and healthy when I pee neon!!!!!

I gotta hurry, because I have to go to the girlie Doctor for a weird pain I have in my right ovary area. Plus do all the papsmear exam stuff. I have to go get weighed on a real scale   fully clothed in my winter's finest...which I'm not looking forward to. I'll probably just look away and tell her not to say it outloud!  
Denile aint just a river in Egypt!!!!!!


IT IS SNOWING OUTSIDE!!!! Yayyyy. It's BIG flakes like doilies from heaven!


----------



## UtahMama

Happy, Happy Birthday BayBee!!!!

Hope Your Day is as Wonderful as you are!!!!
We Love You !!!!!
And You Look So Skinny Today!!!!!!!!!!!    

Lookie!!! Minnie Mouse Made You a Cake!!!!!!  (NO calories, eat all you want!)


----------



## aries1980

morning ladies...


Ok morning whip you into shape time.  Hold those legs up at your desk while typing for as long as you can then relax then do it again, again, again, again, again, again, keep going dont stop now your in a grooove!!! oh and drink that water move it move it move it!!!!


----------



## Disneyland_Mama

Good Morning, Everyone....

Just checking in and reading all your fun posts!

*Happy Birthday to the birthday girl!*  AND *Congrats to the new mommy to-be!*
Yes, I'm just catching up!

Today is my 3rd day on the wagon.  Yeah!!!! I have not cheated once.  I have not touched one chocolate covered cherry!!!  I have a problem with chocolate cover fruit! 

I checked the scale and I'm down.... 1/2 pound!!!     I'm doing my best, but why is the weight not melting off, like it should????    A little frustrating? YES!  Realistic?  NO!

You girls are my inspiration, esp. UMama... I saw the before and after pics and thought "No way!"  and joined the jaw dropping group.  Good for you, girlfriend.

I hope everyone has skinny day today!!!


----------



## the Fidge

*AlDisnygirl - *right wiht mine in the fudge- lets get fruity instead heres a banana to you!!! Cheers!

*Harleygirl *-  so proud of you its real easy to give into the quick fix idea but like anything else that gets fixed that way it comes at a big price!  Just look around at my house and DHs quick fixes!!!! It is amazing we have not drowned or had the roof fool in or some other calamity!

*Utah* - I always turn and look shocked at the girl and say that scale is broke I just weighed 110 last night, must be I am blotted today!! The looks are *PRICELESS*.  It is usually a gal who weighs 90 lbs weighing me too!!!!

*Aries-*- thank God oyu made it this morning I was not feeling very inspired yet!  SO I raide my glass of H2o to you and do 10 situps!! I think I hurt myself again!!!!!!

*Disneyland Mama* - I am with oyu all the way after 2 days I was very shocked not to see a weight loss of 20lbs - scale must be broken or I am jsut bloated from all this water!!!! 


*Ladies*  I had given serious consideration to the the belly band surgery but I am glad I opt'd out.  I think doing it with you wonderful ladies is more satisfying and I will know there is nothing I cannot do with friends!!!!


Thank you!


----------



## DisneyObsession

How many of us *haven't* tried diet pills?!?

I admit I still look at them once in awhile for that "miracle" pill! Funny thing is, it doesn't exist!   I just need to cut back on food and exercise more and I'm all set! (Of course, it's harder now that I'm over 40!) 

Monica...I'm looking at your pics and all I could think was, "In 1985 I was married, with 1 yo twins!" (I graduated 1980!) My pics of the 80's are SCARY!!!  (Huge glasses & fuzzy permed hair!) Don't think I am brave enough to post those!  

I have been doing great with food for the past 2 days and am determined to keep it up. My sister and I will be holding each other accountable to dieting, as her daughter is getting married in June & mine is getting married in Aug! I figure 5 lbs a month is doable and will get 30 lbs off by June! I really want to be healthier and in better shape for these weddings!

36 oz of water down......36 oz more to go! <CHUG...CHUG!>


----------



## S.Poppins

Hey ladies!! Look - single digit dance  9 more days!!!

I went to my arthritis dr. yesterday to get a shot in my back for WDW. When I got on the dreaded scale I had not gained or lost since before Christmas. I was very glad to have not gained considering the great food we had at my family's Christmas gathering! 

So as soon as we return from Disney my family is going to undergo a healthy lifestyle change. My DD is about 40 lbs. over weight for her size and age. I need to lose about 35 - 40 myself and my DH needs to lose about 50 lbs. 
What are some of your best tips - the things that have helped you the most? What do you recommend with my 11 year old? This is such a touchy subject with her. She hates the way she looks and feels, but dieting and exercising is hard. I hate to nag about it and make her feel worse or make her too body conscious (sp.?). That is why I want to do this as a family. And I don't want to do unrealistic dieting that cannot be maintained. I really want us to make a lifestyle change. I am trying not to even call it a diet. I do not want her to feel like a failure if she messes up or does not lose quickly. So any advice?


----------



## jeriber

S.Poppins said:


> So as soon as we return from Disney my family is going to undergo a healthy lifestyle change. My DD is about 40 lbs. over weight for her size and age. I need to lose about 35 - 40 myself and my DH needs to lose about 50 lbs.
> What are some of your best tips - the things that have helped you the most? What do you recommend with my 11 year old? This is such a touchy subject with her. She hates the way she looks and feels, but dieting and exercising is hard. I hate to nag about it and make her feel worse or make her too body conscious (sp.?). That is why I want to do this as a family. And I don't want to do unrealistic dieting that cannot be maintained. I really want us to make a lifestyle change. I am trying not to even call it a diet. I do not want her to feel like a failure if she messes up or does not lose quickly. So any advice?



Does your family bike ride?  We love to ride and the kids don't know they are exercising-they just think it's fun.  If I told them it is good for them they would probably quit.


----------



## S.Poppins

Thank, Jeriber - this is a good idea. No as of now we do not own bikes, but it might be a good investment.


----------



## dismom9761

S.Poppins said:


> Hey ladies!! Look - single digit dance  9 more days!!!
> 
> I went to my arthritis dr. yesterday to get a shot in my back for WDW. When I got on the dreaded scale I had not gained or lost since before Christmas. I was very glad to have not gained considering the great food we had at my family's Christmas gathering!
> 
> So as soon as we return from Disney my family is going to undergo a healthy lifestyle change. My DD is about 40 lbs. over weight for her size and age. I need to lose about 35 - 40 myself and my DH needs to lose about 50 lbs.
> What are some of your best tips - the things that have helped you the most? What do you recommend with my 11 year old? This is such a touchy subject with her. She hates the way she looks and feels, but dieting and exercising is hard. I hate to nag about it and make her feel worse or make her too body conscious (sp.?). That is why I want to do this as a family. And I don't want to do unrealistic dieting that cannot be maintained. I really want us to make a lifestyle change. I am trying not to even call it a diet. I do not want her to feel like a failure if she messes up or does not lose quickly. So any advice?




I have been worried about my DD7 .We are going to try to work in some family walks and I have talked her into playing soccer for the rec league this spring.I talked to her Dr. and he said to encourage as much activity as possible and if you only have healthy foods available that is what they will eat.I also bought my DD the dance mat and DDR for the playstation and you really work up a sweat doing that.Have you talked to her Dr. for any suggestions??
    My DD has been teased and it breaks my heart.The other day I was giving DD2 a bath and DD7 looked at her and said "well,I'll be the fat sister and she will be the skinny one".


----------



## dismom9761

HAPPY BIRTHDAY,LYNDA


----------



## dismom9761

Everyone seems to be doing great!*Don't give up!!*We can do this,even without the quick fixes.
 I love the 80's pics but don't have a scanner...

*Spongemommie*,I hope the medicines work fast and you feel better soon. 

*Disneyland mama*,I have found myself getting frustrated about the pounds not coming off but that is why we are here.In the past I have dieted the wrong way and have gained it right back and never maintained.I figure I have already learned something because I maintained over the holidays.

I better go my kids(and Harley's) are about to get off of the bus...And the fun begins...


----------



## spongemommie05

Good Morning All! 
i am feeling a lil better today Thanks to my medicine and everyone's well wishes, 
HAPPY B-DAY LYNDA  
It is so funny to see everyone's 80's pictures so i had to post mine 
Granted i could only find year 1989-90  my 9th grade promotion picture i am the plain jane in the teal dress. (Bottom picture)
Then the next is me the year i started high school notice the change .i was really  into Depeche Mode and OMD. (top pict)




well i gotta go make lunch for the kids then i think i am gonna take a nap cold and snowy here.
Love ya all.


----------



## winkers

Oh my heck, I'm loving the 80's pictures!  I had and loved my big hair!  I have very curly hair , so I can do "big" easily!  I'll have to see if I can dig one out and figure out how to post it.  My senior picture is the best, my sister was in beauty school at the time and decided to and a little "oomph" to my strawberry blonde hair.  So for my pictures I had black cherry hair super short and poofy!  I have it hidden so well, I'm not sure where the picture is.  

Yesterday I managed to break my toe, this is the 3rd time!  All three times have happend while talking on the phone.  So I couldn't go to jazzercise today, so I"m clinching my cheeks as I'm typing.


----------



## spongemommie05

I am so freaking excited i just got our Disney planning video   Did anyone cry while watching theirs i am just a sentimental fool i guess just wanted to share my excitement


----------



## winkers

spongemommie05 said:


> I am so freaking excited i just got our Disney planning video   Did anyone cry while watching theirs i am just a sentimental fool i guess just wanted to share my excitement



I did the same thing when we got ours!  I just put our down payment on our first family trip to the world, yesterday!  I can't wait. We're taking our kids in May, so I have 5 months to look decent enough to be in pictures!   We're debating when and how to tell the kids that we're going.  DH wants to wait till the morning we leave, but I don't know if I can keep my big mouth shut that long!


----------



## winkers

Since my foot hurts too much to do anything, I'm playing around and I think I made this work!  If it does, here's a picture of me and dh last feb. on our honeymoon, 14 years after the wedding and 60lbs later!  Oh and remember the camera adds at LEAST 20lbs!


----------



## Tinkabella

Winkers...what dates are you going in May ? We will be there May 5-12. 

Spongie...I am really glad you are feeling better, hope those new meds make you feel warm and fuzzy all over. 

UM... what did you do with all the kids when you went to the "girly dr" ?  Do you bring them with you ?  Hope everything went OK....

I am trying to embrace the idea that "fibre is our friend"   , I add beans, and ground flak seed to everything.  We have oriental cabbage/veg/ ginger stir fry variations just about every night as a side dish.  My poor DH just emailed from work  to ask if there was anyway he could get a potato tonight....poor guy, I think he is going through white carb withdrawal !!!!  My kids don't seem to care as they are both veggieholics anyway.

Keep drinking that water !!!!

I am looking around for my 80's pictures....I went thru a "Modonna" stage and let me tell you, I can not believe that my parents let me leave the house dressed in fish nets and teased hair  , can you spell W-H-O-*-R-E !  Cause that what I looked like.   My hubby laughs and tells me that those pictures will come back to haunt me one day when I decide to run for political office.


----------



## UtahMama

spongemommie05 said:


> I am so freaking excited i just got our Disney planning video   Did anyone cry while watching theirs i am just a sentimental fool i guess just wanted to share my excitement



Does it still have sweet freckle nosed Erin?  I just love her and her air bongos! Wait till you meet Stacey and her top 7 rides and attractions which plays in your hotel room on nearly every channel! (I actually LIKE her and love her personality!!!!) We have watched both of our versions 2005 and 2006 a million times


----------



## the Fidge

Uippe my big event otday was I drank the 8 glasses of water it was a big accomplishment sad to say!  Exercised for 50 minutes and watched what i ate, I need to look into some decent food ideas.  Got adventerous and made psinach with garlic crushed tomatoes and put it in an omlet ...what no takers no one is running to try some??

DOn't blame ya one bit event he dogs turned their little noses up to it! Thats right the same pup who thinks cat poo is a delicacy refused that slop of mine... I am insulted!

Ok so I will tkae a peek over at the recipes now and get some hope for tomorow going have a great night ladies!!!

BTW Utah how did you make out at the Dr today???  Hope all went well!


----------



## Disneyfreak92

Yes Winkers, when are you going in May? I am going in May as well, but from the 18th (our anniversary) through the 26th. 

*Thank you* everyone for the birthday wishes!!!  I'm not even sure I should tell you all what I have eaten today, but as I said, it was planned as a cheat day. Everyone always brings yummy food here for birthdays, and DH and I are going out to dinner at a nice restaurant we don't eat at very often, and I am having creme brulee! I DID drink my water though. I've already had 64 oz., and I am sure I will have more at dinner. The next couple of days still involve some follow-up b-day celebrations with mom and friends, but they won't be like today. Monday, I will be fully back on track and hopefully able to ride my stationary bike. 

Glad to hear you are feeling better Spongie! 

And I will try to dig up some 80's photos of me and scan them in, but it might be Sat or Sun before I get it done. I went to high school from '88-'92 so tight-rolling the jeans was like a requirement back then! Or...tucking them into your scrunchy socks!  Who remembers the little plastic things you used to pull your shirt through instead of tying it in a knot? (I do!) And banana clips and scrunchies for the hair! Oh man! I had the SJR glasses too! I think I had them for my freshman picture. Maybe I can find that one.


----------



## UtahMama

My OB visit went lovely, thank you! 
My OB is the funniest guy ever! He actually saved my life when Norah was born. I would have bled to death with a DR. with less skill. I really lof him. He jokes alot which is nice, considering the "sitchiation". For my pain, I have an inti-inflamitory called Celebrex which is a cousin of Motrin but more gentle on the stomach. He thinks its caused by an injured abdominal muscle or scar tissue. My ovary is fine (I had a hysterectomy after Norah was born, THANK God! I do NOT miss Aunt Flo one bit, bless her heart!)

I did NOT look at the scale but KNOW that the main notch on the scale was NOT 200, Thank YOU very MUCH...fully clothed in my winter wear!!!!

There is a MIRACLE going on right at this very minute, EVERY one of the daycare kids: A 9 mo. old, 3 Two year olds, and a 3 1/2 year old is asleep (that's 5 kids!)

So I laid/lain/lyed (???) down for a power nap of 30 minutes but had to answer the phone before it woke anyone up...geeez! This one mom calls everyday to chat! I'm not a chit-chatter when I'm "working", know what I mean? She's on her lunch and is bored and wants to share her boredom and be entertained with stories of how her dd2 is going potty on the big girl potty, I guess  


The snow is just beautiful! Every horizontal surface outside is covered with a perfect 6-10 inches of shimmering glittery snow...untill my boys come home, that is!!!!!


----------



## jeriber

UtahMama said:


> My OB visit went lovely, thank you!
> My OB is the funniest guy ever! He actually saved my life when Norah was born. I would have bled to death with a DR. with less skill. I really lof him. He jokes alot which is nice, considering the "sitchiation". For my pain, I have an inti-inflamitory called Celebrex which is a cousin of Motrin but more gentle on the stomach. He thinks its caused by an injured abdominal muscle or scar tissue. My ovary is fine (I had a hysterectomy after Norah was born, THANK God! I do NOT miss Aunt Flo one bit, bless her heart!)
> 
> I did NOT look at the scale but KNOW that the main notch on the scale was NOT 200, Thank YOU very MUCH...fully clothed in my winter wear!!!!
> 
> There is a MIRACLE going on right at this very minute, EVERY one of the daycare kids: A 9 mo. old, 3 Two year olds, and a 3 1/2 year old is asleep (that's 5 kids!)
> 
> So I laid/lain/lyed (???) down for a power nap of 30 minutes but had to answer the phone before it woke anyone up...geeez! This one mom calls everyday to chat! I'm not a chit-chatter when I'm "working", know what I mean? She's on her lunch and is bored and wants to share her boredom and be entertained with stories of how her dd2 is going potty on the big girl potty, I guess
> 
> 
> The snow is just beautiful! Every horizontal surface outside is covered with a perfect 6-10 inches of shimmering glittery snow...untill my boys come home, that is!!!!!



You should remind your daycare mommy that she does not pay you to talk on the phone as it cuts into your actual childcare time (she doesn't have to know that everyone is sleeping).  BTW does it irritate you when they walk in the door talikng on the cellphone ?  I won't let their child go until they hang up the phone and we exchange pleasantries


----------



## jeriber

Yay for me- with my last post I made Mousketeer   It has taken me forever to get here-I am just not as chatty as some of you girls (and one absent guy)


----------



## monymony3471

UtahMama said:


> My OB visit went lovely, thank you!
> My OB is the funniest guy ever! He actually saved my life when Norah was born. I would have bled to death with a DR. with less skill. I really lof him. He jokes alot which is nice, considering the "sitchiation". For my pain, I have an inti-inflamitory called Celebrex which is a cousin of Motrin but more gentle on the stomach. He thinks its caused by an injured abdominal muscle or scar tissue. My ovary is fine (I had a hysterectomy after Norah was born, THANK God! I do NOT miss Aunt Flo one bit, bless her heart!)
> 
> I did NOT look at the scale but KNOW that the main notch on the scale was NOT 200, Thank YOU very MUCH...fully clothed in my winter wear!!!!
> 
> There is a MIRACLE going on right at this very minute, EVERY one of the daycare kids: A 9 mo. old, 3 Two year olds, and a 3 1/2 year old is asleep (that's 5 kids!)
> 
> So I laid/lain/lyed (???) down for a power nap of 30 minutes but had to answer the phone before it woke anyone up...geeez! This one mom calls everyday to chat! I'm not a chit-chatter when I'm "working", know what I mean? She's on her lunch and is bored and wants to share her boredom and be entertained with stories of how her dd2 is going potty on the big girl potty, I guess
> 
> 
> The snow is just beautiful! Every horizontal surface outside is covered with a perfect 6-10 inches of shimmering glittery snow...untill my boys come home, that is!!!!!




You have snow.  You are so lucky.

I bet it's beautiful

Yesterday was the day of all days for me:

There were 12 kids all sleeping finally at our nap time. (ages 1-5)

I had 3 emergency drop offs yesterday.   Then when the big kids got home from school, I had 15 kids.  The 2 big ones are mine and they don't count.  Tim was home so Mal technically didn't count so I was still in ratio.

We are very blessed to have such a routine that everyone sleeps here at the same time for at least 1 hour.  Sometimes we get lucky and get 1 1/2 - 2 hours of quiet.

Off to grocery shop.  I have no idea what I'll be able to tolerate.  Not looking forward to the shusi bar.  When I was pregnant with Malorie the sweet smell always made me want to barf!


----------



## dwheatl

jeriber said:


> Yay for me- with my last post I made Mousketeer   It has taken me forever to get here-I am just not as chatty as some of you girls (and one absent guy)




Hurray for Jeriber.


----------



## dwheatl

I took my own advice. We're taking DD to Johnny Rockets to celebrate her excellent grades,so I thought I would look at the menu online. Geez Louise! There's hardly anything under 500 calories, and everything is loaded with fat. I think I'll order a garden salad, dressing on the side, and have my carbs and protein at home. And not that I was going to order it, but a chocolate shake is 1100 calories. Remember that if you ever have only enough money to just eat once a day. One shake and you're all done!


----------



## spongemommie05

UtahMama said:


> Does it still have sweet freckle nosed Erin?  I just love her and her air bongos! Wait till you meet Stacey and her top 7 rides and attractions which plays in your hotel room on nearly every channel! (I actually LIKE her and love her personality!!!!) We have watched both of our versions 2005 and 2006 a million times


 Nope there was no Erin it was some guy talking you never saw him but there was alot of CM giving there experiences.. i am so excited i showed my kids both DL and WDW and i think they are more excited for WDW...


----------



## spongemommie05

jeriber said:


> Yay for me- with my last post I made Mousketeer   It has taken me forever to get here-I am just not as chatty as some of you girls (and one absent guy)



Yea for you!!!!!!! i am jealous  i haven't made anything so far, but i don't know how this thing works. still a newbie


----------



## jeriber

spongemommie05 said:


> Yea for you!!!!!!! i am jealous  i haven't made anything so far, but i don't know how this thing works. still a newbie



You make Mousketeer when you have 75 posts.  I have been on the boards for months and just hit 75 today. YAY- after that I don't know what youv get but I see that you have been tagged by the Tag Fairy!!


----------



## spongemommie05

UtahMama said:


> My OB visit went lovely, thank you!
> My OB is the funniest guy ever! He actually saved my life when Norah was born. I would have bled to death with a DR. with less skill. I really lof him. He jokes alot which is nice, considering the "sitchiation". For my pain, I have an inti-inflamitory called Celebrex which is a cousin of Motrin but more gentle on the stomach. He thinks its caused by an injured abdominal muscle or scar tissue. My ovary is fine (I had a hysterectomy after Norah was born, THANK God! I do NOT miss Aunt Flo one bit, bless her heart!)
> 
> I did NOT look at the scale but KNOW that the main notch on the scale was NOT 200, Thank YOU very MUCH...fully clothed in my winter wear!!!!
> 
> There is a MIRACLE going on right at this very minute, EVERY one of the daycare kids: A 9 mo. old, 3 Two year olds, and a 3 1/2 year old is asleep (that's 5 kids!)
> 
> So I laid/lain/lyed (???) down for a power nap of 30 minutes but had to answer the phone before it woke anyone up...geeez! This one mom calls everyday to chat! I'm not a chit-chatter when I'm "working", know what I mean? She's on her lunch and is bored and wants to share her boredom and be entertained with stories of how her dd2 is going potty on the big girl potty, I guess
> 
> 
> The snow is just beautiful! Every horizontal surface outside is covered with a perfect 6-10 inches of shimmering glittery snow...untill my boys come home, that is!!!!!



I am glad to hear that you are okay ! i love your Dr also he has assisted on my 2 c-sections but duh ya know that! isn't the snow just loverly i love it until it melts and then it looks yucky blotches here and there..


----------



## spongemommie05

jeriber said:


> You make Mousketeer when you have 75 posts.  I have been on the boards for months and just hit 75 today. YAY- after that I don't know what youv get but I see that you have been tagged by the Tag Fairy!!


Duh ! i guess i never noticed that! it did just say "utahmama made me do it"
i am a lil slow


----------



## UtahMama

SillySpongie- If you hadnt replaced "earning my ears" with Utahmama made me do it...YOU too would have been a Mouseketeer! You are a UMMMDI, Wear it Proudly!


----------



## spongemommie05

UtahMama said:


> SillySpongie- If you hadnt replaced "earning my ears" with Utahmama made me do it...YOU too would have been a Mouseketeer! You are a UMMMDI, Wear it Proudly!


I  am just off my rocker i love my tag because it is the truth  
I would have never been addicted had it not been for you


----------



## lexmelinda

*BAD DAY!*

DS6, James, broke his arm on the playground after school today. He fell off a six foot platform at the top of the "big slide". I was on a bench nearby talking to another mom but did not see the fall. Here's his story..."I was doing the armpit fart  and was too close to the edge." So I guess when he fell he only had one arm and a face to catch himself with. You should see the face. 

DH offered to take him to the emergency room  so I let him. He's in a temp cast now and we call the pediatrician in the morning to get an appointment at the orthopedist's office. 

Wish I had time to catch up....will look for some 80's pix to share.


----------



## jeriber

lexmelinda said:


> *BAD DAY!*
> 
> DS6, James, broke his arm on the playground after school today. He fell off a six foot platform at the top of the "big slide". I was on a bench nearby talking to another mom but did not see the fall. Here's his story..."I was doing the armpit fart  and was too close to the edge." So I guess when he fell he only had one arm and a face to catch himself with. You should see the face.
> 
> DH offered to take him to the emergency room  so I let him. He's in a temp cast now and we call the pediatrician in the morning to get an appointment at the orthopedist's office.
> 
> Wish I had time to catch up....will look for some 80's pix to share.



BUMMER-and so glad you didn't see it!  That probably would have hurt you more than it did him!


----------



## UtahMama

spongemommie05 said:


> I  am just off my rocker i love my tag because it is the truth
> I would have never been addicted had it not been for you



"I'm Sorry" or "You're Welcome" 

Depending on how you look at it!!! ((DIS Crack!!!! Hi Lonnie!))


----------



## UtahMama

lexmelinda said:


> *BAD DAY!*
> 
> DS6, James, broke his arm on the playground after school today. He fell off a six foot platform at the top of the "big slide". I was on a bench nearby talking to another mom but did not see the fall. Here's his story..."I was doing the armpit fart  and was too close to the edge." So I guess when he fell he only had one arm and a face to catch himself with. You should see the face.
> 
> DH offered to take him to the emergency room  so I let him. He's in a temp cast now and we call the pediatrician in the morning to get an appointment at the orthopedist's office.
> 
> Wish I had time to catch up....will look for some 80's pix to share.



OHHHH NOOOOOO! I dont know wether to LAUGH or be sorry for him. How about I do both!!! Poor armpit farting kid!! /


----------



## harleygirl

Lex - your poor baby!! did you just laugh at him, or did you quietly snicker as he told his version??  hope he isn't in to much pain!


----------



## harleygirl

Okay I had a thought today and I want to run it by ya'll

In regards to our as yet unplanned PeepMeet - how about we meet and make it a healthy related visit!  am thinking specifically about Jan 2008...when they hold the Half and Full Marathons they also have a Pirate   and Princess  5K that is a family fun kinda noncompetitive adventure and as long as you finish  you get a t shirt and a medal.  I think it costs about $25-30
and I thought its be really cool for all of us to meet up and walk it together!! All wearing matching Peep tshirts!!! Lime green of course!!!

FYI for those who might be a little wary - 5K = 3.1 miles 

This gives us like a year to train for it AND a  fun goal!!! and then every one can see how Skinny we Peeps are!!!

whaddayathink?


----------



## winkers

winkers said:


> Since my foot hurts too much to do anything, I'm playing around and I think I made this work!  If it does, here's a picture of me and dh last feb. on our honeymoon, 14 years after the wedding and 60lbs later!  Oh and remember the camera adds at LEAST 20lbs!



So obviously I didn't figure it out!  And here I was patting myself on my back that I had figured it out all on my own!   So just picture me as smokin hot!


----------



## winkers

" Winkers...what dates are you going in May ? We will be there May 5-12. "

We'll be there May 2-9 at ASMU!


----------



## Bee

Disneyfreak92 said:


> Yes Winkers, when are you going in May? I am going in May as well, but from the 18th (our anniversary) through the 26th.



Sure wish I was going then.. I will be 40 on 5-19 and we have our 17th anniversary 5-25.  Wish I would be there also!!!


----------



## aries1980

harleygirl said:


> Okay I had a thought today and I want to run it by ya'll
> 
> In regards to our as yet unplanned PeepMeet - how about we meet and make it a healthy related visit!  am thinking specifically about Jan 2008...when they hold the Half and Full Marathons they also have a Pirate   and Princess  5K that is a family fun kinda noncompetitive adventure and as long as you finish in like an hour you get a t shirt and a medal.  I think it costs about $25-30
> and I thought its be really cool for all of us to meet up and walk it together!! All wearing matching Peep tshirts!!! Lime green of course!!!
> 
> FYI for those who might be a little wary - 5K = 3.1 miles
> 
> This gives us like a year to train for it AND a  fun goal!!! and then every one can see how Skinny we Peeps are!!!
> 
> whaddayathink?



Im game to go!!! All in favor star tmaking a list we can make it a magical gathering!!!!


----------



## Bee

lexmelinda said:


> *BAD DAY!*
> 
> DS6, James, broke his arm on the playground after school today. He fell off a six foot platform at the top of the "big slide". I was on a bench nearby talking to another mom but did not see the fall. Here's his story..."I was doing the armpit fart  and was too close to the edge." So I guess when he fell he only had one arm and a face to catch himself with. You should see the face.
> 
> DH offered to take him to the emergency room  so I let him. He's in a temp cast now and we call the pediatrician in the morning to get an appointment at the orthopedist's office.
> 
> Wish I had time to catch up....will look for some 80's pix to share.



I am so sorry to hear that happened.. Hopefully, all will go well at doctor tomorrow.


----------



## winkers

lexmelinda said:


> *BAD DAY!*
> 
> DS6, James, broke his arm on the playground after school today. He fell off a six foot platform at the top of the "big slide". I was on a bench nearby talking to another mom but did not see the fall. Here's his story..."I was doing the armpit fart  and was too close to the edge." So I guess when he fell he only had one arm and a face to catch himself with. You should see the face.
> 
> DH offered to take him to the emergency room  so I let him. He's in a temp cast now and we call the pediatrician in the morning to get an appointment at the orthopedist's office.
> 
> Wish I had time to catch up....will look for some 80's pix to share.




Oh, no!  I hope he's ok!  But I have to admit that the armpit fart, made me laugh!


----------



## Bee

harleygirl said:


> Okay I had a thought today and I want to run it by ya'll
> 
> In regards to our as yet unplanned PeepMeet - how about we meet and make it a healthy related visit!  am thinking specifically about Jan 2008...when they hold the Half and Full Marathons they also have a Pirate   and Princess  5K that is a family fun kinda noncompetitive adventure and as long as you finish in like an hour you get a t shirt and a medal.  I think it costs about $25-30
> and I thought its be really cool for all of us to meet up and walk it together!! All wearing matching Peep tshirts!!! Lime green of course!!!
> 
> FYI for those who might be a little wary - 5K = 3.1 miles
> 
> This gives us like a year to train for it AND a  fun goal!!! and then every one can see how Skinny we Peeps are!!!
> 
> whaddayathink?



I would love that.. We will have to see how things are going.. Since at this time I dont yet have a job.  But, I can always hope that would be a doable.


----------



## Bee

Today was a good day!

My daughters are eating the food from the cookbook. Tonight we had multi-grain penne pasta, with chicken meatballs from the Biggest Loser Cookbook.

For lunch they had low-fat peanut butter and low sugar jelly in Wheat pita.
They both came home and told me that the sandwiches were very good.

Ok, So I wrote my mom a letter... Now I have to decide if I mail it??

hmmmmm!


----------



## UtahMama

harleygirl said:


> Okay I had a thought today and I want to run it by ya'll
> 
> In regards to our as yet unplanned PeepMeet - how about we meet and make it a healthy related visit!  am thinking specifically about Jan 2008...when they hold the Half and Full Marathons they also have a Pirate   and Princess  5K that is a family fun kinda noncompetitive adventure and as long as you finish in like an hour you get a t shirt and a medal.  I think it costs about $25-30
> and I thought its be really cool for all of us to meet up and walk it together!! All wearing matching Peep tshirts!!! Lime green of course!!!
> 
> FYI for those who might be a little wary - 5K = 3.1 miles
> 
> This gives us like a year to train for it AND a  fun goal!!! and then every one can see how Skinny we Peeps are!!!
> 
> whaddayathink?



Yayyy! That sounds so nice. I'll bring my depends!!!! I'll ask the man.


----------



## harleygirl

okay in case you didnt reread, I edited my original post about the    5K to add that there is no time limit!!! everyone is a winner! YAY!!!
The course takes you around MGM studios (start time is around 7 am) and guess who meets us at the end???  you bet the characters  
I also saw a link where you can tell your story to the organizers and I thought it'd be really cool to share what a bunch of losers we are and let them know how many "people" (like in poundage) we are losing...cause by this time next year, I predict we will lose at least 2 peoples worth of weight!!!  We can do this right? anyone? hello? did I scare you away?


Dismom and I were talking and even tho the chickens would be very hurt, they may have to let this be a grownup trip as they will be fresh bck at school...that can be decided later!  But I am all for treat for a year of working hard!!!


----------



## aries1980

harleygirl said:


> okay in case you didnt reread, I edited my original post about the    5K to add that there is no time limit!!! everyone is a winner! YAY!!!
> The course takes you around MGM studios (start time is around 7 am) and guess who meets us at the end???  you bet the characters
> I also saw a link where you can tell your story to the organizers and I thought it'd be really cool to share what a bunch of losers we are and let them know how many "people" (like in poundage) we are losing...cause by this time next year, I predict we will lose at least 2 peoples worth of weight!!!  We can do this right? anyone? hello? did I scare you away?
> 
> 
> Dismom and I were talking and even tho the chickens would be very hurt, they may have to let this be a grownup trip as they will be fresh bck at school...that can be decided later!  But I am all for treat for a year of working hard!!!






Im so in.......


----------



## harleygirl

aries1980 said:


> Im so in.......



YAY!!! I'm so excited!!!


----------



## S.Poppins

This sounds like a great trip to me. Maybe an all girl trip? Do you think we could pull it off. Not only will I be celebrating my weight loss - I will be celebrating finishing school. Maybe I can encourage my DD 11 to lose weight by giving us a goal and rewarding us with WDW trip!


----------



## aries1980

Hows this for an idea for tshirts.... we can put skinny minnie inside the mickey head too!!!


----------



## WheatThins

Uhh, I'm new here.   I want to lose 10 lbs.  I think I can do it by eating Wheat Thins for breakfast, lunch and dinner.  What do you all think?

Wheat Thins


----------



## harleygirl

You know I'm not sure if it might be a prob for some folks for it to be a girl trip or not, so lets just say ...you be the judge of that/ or maybe we'll wait and see what everyone else says..I dont see me able to take my kiddos out of school right after the holiday, but my DH might also want to take part in meeting the friends he hears me yapping about all the time...unfortunately bystanders wont be out on the course (which means we have MGM all to ourselves!!!) but there will be an area at the end of the course for people to wait...   it looks like we might have to wait til Sunday to get our little goodies tho'  not sure - gonna have to check on that!

if we all book separately can we still make it a Grand Gathering?  OOHHH wouldnt it be awesome to all go out on the boat and watch the WIshes together with Peter Pan and Capt, Hook and mr Smead!!!!  oh yay I am so excited...ready to book RIGHT NOW!!!!!!!!


----------



## spongemommie05

lexmelinda said:


> *BAD DAY!*
> 
> DS6, James, broke his arm on the playground after school today. He fell off a six foot platform at the top of the "big slide". I was on a bench nearby talking to another mom but did not see the fall. Here's his story..."I was doing the armpit fart  and was too close to the edge." So I guess when he fell he only had one arm and a face to catch himself with. You should see the face.
> 
> DH offered to take him to the emergency room  so I let him. He's in a temp cast now and we call the pediatrician in the morning to get an appointment at the orthopedist's office.
> 
> Wish I had time to catch up....will look for some 80's pix to share.


I am sorry about your son Just think no more arm farts for a lil bit 
hoping that he is okay and not in too much pain..


----------



## harleygirl

WheatThins said:


> Uhh, I'm new here.   I want to lose 10 lbs.  I think I can do it by eating Wheat Thins for breakfast, lunch and dinner.  What do you all think?
> 
> Wheat Thins



it might work, but you might develope some potty problems!! 

your prolly gonna need a good multivitamin too!!!


----------



## aries1980

harleygirl said:


> You know I'm not sure if it might be a prob for some folks for it to be a girl trip or not, so lets just say ...you be the judge of that/ or maybe we'll wait and see what everyone else says..I dont see me able to take my kiddos out of school right after the holiday, but my DH might also want to take part in meeting the friends he hears me yapping about all the time...unfortunately bystanders wont be out on the course (which means we have MGM all to ourselves!!!) but there will be an area at the end of the course for people to wait...   it looks like we might have to wait til Sunday to get our little goodies tho'  not sure - gonna have to check on that!
> 
> if we all book separately can we still make it a Grand Gathering?  OOHHH wouldnt it be awesome to all go out on the boat and watch the WIshes together with Peter Pan and Capt, Hook and mr Smead!!!!  oh yay I am so excited...ready to book RIGHT NOW!!!!!!!!



im in im in im in.,....!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spongemommie05

harleygirl said:


> Okay I had a thought today and I want to run it by ya'll
> 
> In regards to our as yet unplanned PeepMeet - how about we meet and make it a healthy related visit!  am thinking specifically about Jan 2008...when they hold the Half and Full Marathons they also have a Pirate   and Princess  5K that is a family fun kinda noncompetitive adventure and as long as you finish  you get a t shirt and a medal.  I think it costs about $25-30
> and I thought its be really cool for all of us to meet up and walk it together!! All wearing matching Peep tshirts!!! Lime green of course!!!
> 
> FYI for those who might be a little wary - 5K = 3.1 miles
> 
> This gives us like a year to train for it AND a  fun goal!!! and then every one can see how Skinny we Peeps are!!!
> 
> whaddayathink?



Hey that sounds fun.. i am in but have to ask the DH. but it would be just a mom only trip, maybe me and utahmama could go and leave the kids with the DH"s (sorry utahmama DH)  whatya think utah?


----------



## aries1980

let me know about the logo for the shirts i can whip something up with the lime green pic and the skinny minnie icon


----------



## harleygirl

thats harley aries and dis so far and maybe utah and spongie and spoppins...maybe all 20ish or so of us can make it...i sure hope so !!!  if not for the 5 K then for a toast to good health anyways!!! (with water of course)


----------



## Backstage_Gal

WheatThins, just remember to drink your water and do your butt crunches


----------



## aries1980

Harley you have link to sign up for the 5K?


----------



## harleygirl

aries1980 said:


> let me know about the logo for the shirts i can whip something up with the lime green pic and the skinny minnie icon



love the logo...Skinny Minnie is a great idea too, need to add Peeps somewhere or WWPD or something of that nature ???


----------



## spongemommie05

aries1980 said:


> Hows this for an idea for tshirts.... we can put skinny minnie inside the mickey head too!!!


that would be awesome with minnie in it that rocks


----------



## WheatThins

spongemommie05 said:


> Hey that sounds fun.. i am in but have to ask the DH. but it would be just a mom only trip, maybe me and utahmama could go and leave the kids with the DH"s (sorry utahmama DH)  whatya think utah?




There is NO WAY U/M would EVER go for something like that.  Remember, she is the 2006 Wife of the Year award winner.  

Wheat Thins


----------



## harleygirl

aries1980 said:


> Harley you have link to sign up for the 5K?



not yet, since tomorrow am is the '07 race...they dont have '08 info up yet - I went to the Disney wide world of Sports page and there was info on the marathons and all that jazz thats where I've been playin


----------



## Backstage_Gal

WheatThins is of the male species. Think he can last in here? Can you keep him motivated? Can he do it?


----------



## harleygirl

Wheatthins - from time to time we are challenges with cruel and unusual punishment in the form of issued orders to do things such as squats while getting a glass of water, or butt crunches as you type your posts...  hope you decide to join us! we weigh in tomorrow and post what we did up or down  you can keep the ugly scale number to yourself if you choose...

oh and water and exercise are # 1!!!!


----------



## harleygirl

Backstage_Gal said:


> WheatThins is of the male species. Think he can last in here? Can you keep him motivated? Can he do it?



as long as he has no problem being a Skinny Minnie (shes a protein)


----------



## spongemommie05

WheatThins said:


> There is NO WAY U/M would EVER go for something like that.  Remember, she is the 2006 Wife of the Year award winner.
> 
> Wheat Thins


 No!! that was my title we'll share it Curses Utahmama


----------



## Backstage_Gal

Couldn't he just be a skinny Mickey?


----------



## aries1980

HERES WHAT I STARTED


----------



## dismom9761

Only got a minute ,but like *Harley* said I am in with the meet/5k. I also like the the logo,*Aries*. *Lexmelinda,*I hope your son is feeling okay. I will be warning my boys about the dangers of arm farts.

See everyone at weigh in.....WWPD!!


----------



## spongemommie05

aries1980 said:


> HERES WHAT I STARTED


Okay i am on my way to bed  but that looks awesome can't wait to see it when it is all finished you are very talented!


----------



## aries1980

harleygirl said:


> Wheatthins - from time to time we are challenges with cruel and unusual punishment in the form of issued orders to do things such as squats while getting a glass of water, or butt crunches as you type your posts...  hope you decide to join us! we weigh in tomorrow and post what we did up or down  you can keep the ugly scale number to yourself if you choose...
> 
> oh and water and exercise are # 1!!!!



Thats right and i havent handed exercise regimen since this morning!!

Thanks for the reminder  ok everyone this is for the weigh in everyone get up sit down and do that for the next 10 mins.  do set of leg lifts while typing hold each leg for a 30 sec count.  then before you go to bed do you butt clenches while leg lifts and in bed.  Get on your tummies and hold each leg up for 45 secs.  Move it and lose it everyone... oh yea and make sure you drink some more water... big pee b4 weigh in!!!


----------



## dismom9761

aries1980 said:


> HERES WHAT I STARTED



That is sooooo AWESOME!!

My DH thinks I have lost my mind...I am going to start saving my dollars,pennies,whatever...Mommy needs a trip!!


----------



## aries1980

I've found the link for 2008 and the dealines if you wanna dothe family 5k run in jan 2008

http://disneyworldsports.disney.go....e=Marathon2008FullMarathonEventInfoDetailPage

its half way down the page..


----------



## mousehouselover

First of all.....I'M IN!!!!!!!! We've talked about a peep meet, what a great way to celebrate what we're trying to accomplsh??!?!?!   My thoughts on the shirts.... I love the LGMH that Aries designed, it's terrific but I don't think we should add a Minnie in the middle, it's just too much going on in one space. We could put the Skinny Minnie logo on the front and have the LGMH on the back. I know printing them on both sides will add to the cost though, as will having multiple colors...  

Lex~ I hope your DS is feeling ok. You'll always have a funny story to share though. 

UM~ Glad to hear everything checked oout at the Dr today. I have to get my annual scheduled.... 

Aldisneygrl~ Good luck with the new dog. 

Spongie~ you sound like you're feeling better; hopefully this round of meds will kick that bug and you'll get through the rest of winter with out feeling sick again. 

I'm looking forward to weigh in; I cheated a bit and weighed today... The number wasn't exactly pretty but it's better than it was.

I was feelng really good about what I saw on the scale and that inspired me to do better with my diet. I stayed within my 20pts today. I had 1 fruit and 3 veggies and 3.5 liters of water. I got ont he TM and did 25 mins too. I've been increasing my starting MPH so I know I'm working out more. 

I finally found some shorts and capris that fit fairly well and looked good on me. Of course, I'm loing weight so they'll be too big before to long but that's ok I have to feel good about the way I look or I'll never be motivated to improve myself. 2 pairs were a bit snug so as I lose more, they'll fit better. 

It's midnight here and I need to get some sleep.... See everyone at weigh in tomorrow!


----------



## dwheatl

I can't join y'all for the meet. Teachers can't cut out when school just goes back, either. It sure sounds fun, though.


----------



## summersk

OH MY!  I can tell you guys have been exercising (huff, puff, huff, puff), I am so out of shape that I have been lurking all day   Everytime, I got on to check the board, I tried to catch up on all the posts, and didn't have time to post a reply  I was so busy today that although, I did exercise and eat healthy meals, I ate really bad snacks so we will see how it effects weigh-in tomorrow.  

As for the meet, Great idea Harley!  I didn't know about the fun runs.  I need a bit of time to get my life together, but if I can I'll be in.  After all it's with in driving distance  

lexmelinda:  So sorry about your sons arm, but thanks for the great  Arm farts,  I can see it now as a late breaking news report.  The hidden dangers of Arm Farts on our playgrounds!   I hope he is comfortable tonight.  He will have something to show EVERYONE at school though so I bet he's excited about that  

UM:  Glad the visit went well!

Spongie:  Glad you are starting to feel better  it's no fun feeling sick

Mousehouselover:  3 cheers for staying on track!  WTG  

Aires:  That shirt design is NICE!  I might need one even if I don't get to go  (I can still get one right?)

Wheathins:  Good luck!  I hear that the store brand is good too (seeing as that's a whole lotta thins), but hey, to each his own is my motto, and that's a diet you are definately on your own for!  Centrum complete for you!   

summers


----------



## lexmelinda

*GOOD MORNING, PEEPS!*

*Again I say....this thread is smokin'! Seven pages since yesterday!!! Wow! Where to start!?*

*Spongemisty*....glad you're feeling better! So hard to be sick when kiddies feel fine! Been there. Love the pix....I was already motherin' back then!

*S.Poppins*.....My DD13 is a little thick around the middle and I don't like to say anything to her because she already knows it....she's in middle school!  Last year I made it my policy NOT to buy chips and junk food. Everyone gets string cheese, fruit, and sandwich and a nutragrain bar in their lunch...with a sometimes yogurt substitute here and there. I also do not buy soda of any kind...diet or otherwise. Keep bottled water in the fridge. If it's not in the house, you won't eat/drink it. Mother/daughter or family walks are also good. Gives you time without distractions to talk. 

*Winkers*....copy/paste the IMG Code when you want to post a picture...not the HTML code. Here ya go...





*EVERYONE*...Thanks for all the well wishes and commiseration on Armpit Fart Boy's accident. We left him in the bed with us last night but unfortunately DH and I may be the only married couple I know who still sleep in a double bed. Soooo...I got the temp cast in the face a couple times last night and have been up since around 3am. James IS going to school today because it's "anything share day" and he has a great "anything" to share with the class!  

*YESTERDAY*....pretty good
Calories...in range
Water....2+ litres
Exercise....2 miles with weights

*WEIGH IN.....*
*One* fat ugly pound gone....again!

*HAVE A GREAT DAY!
*


----------



## pixie dust 112

Morning Peeps!  I lost 2 this week which brings me back to my prechristmans weight.  I'm back to a total of 12 lost.

For those of you wanting to help your kids lose weight...My DD dropped 15-20 lbs when she got braces   No more of those sweet chewy foods that she loves are allowed....skittles starburst.  Made all the difference in the world.  Now she's a skinnie minnie!


----------



## dismom9761

I stayed the same..AGAIN.With my birthday this weekend ,not sure this week will be any better but I am kickin' it up a notch!!Have a good day!! Gotta go to work will check in later.


----------



## harleygirl

yuk my weigh in stinks - up 2 pounds...AF will stop in some time this weekend so therefore I feel like next week will be a loss...gonna try to not get down about it...off to work for me

keep on slimmin!!

aries thanx for finding that link, and for your cool design!!! Looks great!


----------



## mousehouselover

3 lbs!!!!!!!!!! The second digit in my weight isn't an 8 anymore!! :jump: :jump:  

If next week goes well, I'll lose 5 lbs before my trip! Oh, that's so exciting!! I'm gonna be a skinny minnie too!


----------



## Ellester

Morning all! We have started homeschool back this week, so I don't have as much websurfin' time. I'll try to catch up, but ya'll are just too fast for me! Plus I have Andrew by my side repeating "Wiggles on 'puter?" over and over. I'm going to let Rebecca help him navigate the Wiggles world while I eat my yummy oatmeal! I am down 1.5 today, so I'm back to my pre-holiday weight. I'm going to try to be extra good until we leave next week and try not to go too hog wild while were at WDW. We are hoping to drive to Atlanta tomorrow to get an elliptical, so I'm counting on stepping it up a bit here. I hope everyone has an awesome weekend!


----------



## Tinkabella

Mousehouselover...3 pounds over the holidays ???? You are a weightloss inspiration  !!!!   I on the other hand have remained the same.   

I LOVE Mommies trips.  I go away every March and Sept with a group of ladies that I went to high school with.  Usually I am only gone for a weekend but...this is Disney we are talking about.  5 K is nothing...you will be shocked how short it is.  My girlfreind and I always do the 5K Breast Cancer run/walk in September.  We get to have a nice stroll downtown then we go out for brunch.   So 5K around MGM will be a piece of cake for all us skinny minnies !  Is there room for a mouse loving canuck ?  

Aries...I love when you crack that whip and get us moving... I have moved my lap top from my dining room table to my kitchen counter so that I will not be sitting down so much.  

Keep drinking that H2O and remember "fibre is your friend !"


----------



## Mumbler

Good Morning all!  My don't you look skinny today?!

I'm down 1lb. this week, but I've been really, really good, only ONE tiny piece of chocolate all week!

Aries: the t-shirt design is awesome!!!   

Lexie: so sorry about your son, glad to hear he's not going to let it hold him back from share anything day!!  When my daughter broke her arm they sent us to a pediatric orthopedic guy, which I was really much more comfortable with, plus the Dr. was smokin' hot so that was an extra bonus!

As far as the meet that would be cool, I'm pretty sure my DH is going to run the full marathon next year so we'll probably be there anyway, how convienient for us.


----------



## jeriber

Good Morning Skinnie Minnies!!  Just weighed in and I am down three pounds.  I hadn't weighed in in a couple of weeks because of scale issues then when I got a new scale I was up 4 (that was Tuesday) so I am now down three.  Haven't done much exercising this week so that is my goal for next week- get some exercising in.

Have a good day all.


----------



## UtahMama

I have worked my "bum" (which is Utahn for ARS!!!) off this week but I'm    only down maybe a HALF pound... ***???? (WTFlip???) I guess it's still leftover from my gluttonous  holiday? No, This week I had weighed VERY pretty...stupid fluxuations!!!! I'll take a "NO GAIN" any day, preferring the multi pound loss over the FRACTIONS!!!!   I'm not in a bad mood at all.I think I look good NOW, just would be alot more comfy in a size 9/10   again! I will do it!!! Yessiree!

Because: "I'm GOOD enough. I'm SMART enough. And doggonit, people like ME!!!" -Stuart Smally, as said to himself and the camera in a full-length oval shapped girlie mirror


Keep those weights commin! I'm writing them down...didnt last week so let me know if you had lost last week...DOH!


----------



## daisy_77

Good morning, PEEPS! 

I weighed in yesterday since it was my WW weigh-in day and since it has been awhile since I posted a loss or gain I have lost 4 pounds total since starting on this thread...I was hoping for a lot more, I guess the holidays put a stop to that!

I think the marathon idea is GREAT!  I will probably be there anyways for my birthday!  Yay!  

aries-Thank you for all the motivating posts!  I need em! 

Congrats to all the losers!!


----------



## Shula8205

Good morning ladies!!  Well I'm back on track, off the crazy meds (that wouldn't let me exercise) and ready to start over!!  I lost 1.5 lbs. this week, but I don't think I should add that to the previous weight I lost because I have since gained all that back.  So this is my new fresh start  !!

Better late than never:

Mony: CONGRATULATIONS!!  

S.Poppins:  Definitely get your DD's input about any activities she'd like to try, i.e. gymnastics, dance classes, soccer, basketball, swimming.  Do you belong to a YMCA or fitness center?  It just takes a little physical activity for kids to get in better shape and what better than something fun  !!!


----------



## PrincessV

*Lynda* - Happy belated birthday!!
*Spongie* - hope you're starting to feel better.  I've been down the bronchitis road more times than I want to recall, so I'm feeling your pain.  Here's hoping the meds are helping you out!
*UM *- WOW!  You are such an inspiration to us all!  Way to go!
*UM, mony, spongie* - LOVE the 80's pics!  I was the opposite extreme in high school (85-88) - total punk rocker. Bleached hair (occasionally tinted with food coloring), balck motorcycle jacket, mini skirts, and shredded stockings.  I'll have to scan in a pic...
*Disneyland_Mama* - Good work!  Don't feel bad - I've been really good all week and lost nothing.  it'll get going soon!
*winkers* - Ouch!  Hope your toe heals quickly!
*lexmelinda* - your poor baby!  Hope he's not feeling any pain.  Boys - they find the most creative ways to injure themselves, don't they?!
*harleygirl *- what a great idea!  I'm totally in!
*Bee* - yay for you and your family's healthy meals!
*aries* - LOVE your T-shirt idea!

Okay, Friday update and weigh-in... 
No change for me.  Again.  i guess I should be glad I didn't gain, but I'm eating less and exercising more, so I'm frustrated.  how is it possible to plateau after losing only 1 pound?!

Health and emotion-wise, things haven't been good at all. This is going to get long and pretty personal, so please feel free to skip to the next post - I won't be offended at all!  But I'm throwing this out there in case _someone_ else has gone through it.  I need support!  

I've mentioned before that I have an auto-immune disease; specifically, my body attacks my thyroid, thinking it's an intruder, which reduces my thyroid's hormone production.  I've been taking synthetic thyroid hormones (Synthroid) for the past year.
Since I started taking the Synthroid, I've had Aunt Flo irregularities running from minor inconveniences to major ordeals.  It started with just some minor spotting in between, maybe once a month or less.  In the last 5-6 months, it's gotten really, really bad.  Almost like having AF visit 3-4 times a month for several days.  In addition to her regular visit, that is.  And cramping, ugh the cramping.  I've been on and off a variety of BC pills trying to control it; it's definitely worse off of them, but it's still not good on them.  FYI, prior to last year, I was the most regular girl on earth.  Really, you could set an anatomical clock by my cycles.  And never cramped before, either.  Clearly, something's amiss, right?
So I explained all this to my OB/GYN in Oct.  She did an ultrasound and diagnosed a uterine polyp.  I underwent a hysteroscopy and D&C to remove it, which was horrendous.  I've never been hospitalized, other than to have DS, and never been put under general anesthesia and it was not a good experience at all.  At my follow-up visit, my Dr. informs me that there wasn't a polyp after all, (so what the heck did she see on the ultrasound??), but I have a septate uterus - a deformity present since birth.  According to her, that's responsible for my AF problems.  Her suggestion?  Have a hysterectomy.
Even as I left that day, I was questioning her diagnosis.  First, if I have this deformity, why wasn't it detected in the gazillion ultrasounds done when I was pregnant?  And, if it's been this way since birth, why, all of a sudden at age 35, would I suddenly start having problems?  AND, why would she jump right into major surgery without exploring other possible reasons?
So I did some research and found this out: septated uteruses are asymptomatic, other than those who have them almost always misscarry; it has to be surgically corrected to carry a pregnancy. If one does manage to get and stay PG, baby is breech 99% of the time.  I got PG the first try and had no complications.  I found nothing anywhere saying AF irregularities accompany this deformity.  I even found a discussion board for women with septate uteruses who are trying to conceive and ran my situation by them; NONE of them had ever had my problems, nor had they ever heard of them being associated with our condition.
Anyway, I had the procedure in Nov.  Things were better up until this month - now I'm back to where I was again.  I've got an appt. with my primary Dr. in 2 weeks and I'm hoping she has some better ideas as to what may be causing this and how to fix it.  Meanwhile, it's taking a toll on me physically and emotionally; hard to exercise and I keep winding up anemic.  I've googled my little heart out, trying to come up with possible problems, but nothing really matches up with what's going on.  believe it or not, there's not a lot of info. out there!

Sorry to get soooo long-winded.  Thanks for letting me vent!


----------



## UtahMama

aries1980 said:


> HERES WHAT I STARTED



That is sooo Nice!! Make mine a 4t (TIGHT) to show off my CURVES (that are shrinking as we speak!!!)


----------



## Shula8205

So you might be wondering what my new motivation is now that I'm back on  board  ??  Well I didn't make a New Year's resolution since I never keep them anyways . . . Instead, my loving DH bet me that if I don't weigh 135 by July, 1, 2007 (which is my first goal) then I have to buy him an X-Box 360  !!  Now I take that challenge very personally because I'm the one who bought him the original X-Box 5 years ago when it cost an arm and a leg, and didn't that darn thing go on sale for $100 less the day after his birthday  !!

So what do I get if I win this bet . . . Besides of course looking and feeling great at our 5 year college reunion and my cousin's wedding to the glamazon ex-Cavalier's girl (who was a dancing queen at our wedding, in a bright fuschia dress no less).   I get a hot stone massage at the local spa  !!  Plus a new wardrobe I'm sure, since all of the skinny clothes I've kept from college and high school are probably no longer in style


----------



## eeyore45

<angelmum stops from page 141 to post>

oh, Melinda!!   So glad you missed that first trip... lots of  

Tell him he couldnt make up a better story!!  Make sure to buy him some of his favorite ice cream, I"m sure he's going to be tired of people laughing at the thought!!  Poor kid!!


----------



## eeyore45

Harley, dh says if I do the 5K he'd do the marathon, done deal!!  

(he has run a marathon, and half marathon... he _likes_ to run!!  ME?? hah, I've never, ever liked it, not even when I was a skinny minnie in college - had to run... bouncy bouncy hurty hurty)

but I'm liable to jump on his agreement!!


----------



## eeyore45

harleygirl said:


> You know I'm not sure if it might be a prob for some folks for it to be a girl trip or not, so lets just say ...you be the judge of that/ or maybe we'll wait and see what everyone else says..I dont see me able to take my kiddos out of school right after the holiday, but my DH might also want to take part in meeting the friends he hears me yapping about all the time...unfortunately bystanders wont be out on the course (which means we have MGM all to ourselves!!!) but there will be an area at the end of the course for people to wait...   it looks like we might have to wait til Sunday to get our little goodies tho'  not sure - gonna have to check on that!
> 
> if we all book separately can we still make it a Grand Gathering?  OOHHH wouldnt it be awesome to all go out on the boat and watch the WIshes together with Peter Pan and Capt, Hook and mr Smead!!!!  oh yay I am so excited...ready to book RIGHT NOW!!!!!!!!



I just got goosebumps!!!    

I would love to have this dream!!   and I may have posted another very very small board I'm on with disney obsessed people, one girl is doing this, and asked if anyone would cheer her (the marathon) so.. I already floated it by dh as an "adult" trip, and short, and we could do "POP" to keep the costs down, down... and as long as the college boys will still be on break    and that's the HUGE... hmmm unless DS is still dating the college graduate!!  

  

<eeyore goes back to page 141>


----------



## Shula8205

Princess V:  While I don't have you're particular diagnosis, I've gone through a similar experience for the last 5 years.  I was always regular until about 5 years ago, my senior year in college, when all of the sudden my cycles were coming further and further apart.  My doc assumed it was stress and put me on BC to help regulate.  This worked well and eventually due to the horrendous stomach cramps I get, my doc prescribed seasonale which only allows AF to come 4 times a year . . . This has been a big relief!!  However, almost a year and a half ago, I got a really long AF that lasted a month.  They did an ultrasound and all that and came up with nothing . . . maybe endometriosis.  Since then, I've had a few really heavy AF, but none that long, maybe one just a few weeks.  I think not being absolutely sure what's wrong is the worst feeling!!  Definitely, talk to your doctor about your options and maybe see a specialist as well for second opinion.  In the meantime, we're here for you . . . so vent all you want!!


----------



## eeyore45

aries1980 said:


> let me know about the logo for the shirts i can whip something up with the lime green pic and the skinny minnie icon



Lime green on the back, skinny minnie on the front?  OH, and I read this book on how to take scissors to change Tshirts into ultra cool looking shirts (DD and I've been watchin the HGTV DIY shows - the tshirt book lady actually made a "wedding" dress out of 6 large white Tshirts!!  and it may not have been a "church wedding" but for an on the beach, under $1,000 wedding  it was sexy looking!!


----------



## Mumbler

Sandy, my DH also LIKES to run  , he'll go out and do 6 miles like it's a walk in the park!  It makes me jealous but I know it's great for him!!!

PrincessV: Sorry to hear you're goiing through so much right now I'm sorry I don't have more that a hug to help you out,  hopefully your primary Dr. will have some ideas, otherwise I would seriously consider getting a 2nd opinion from another ob/gyn.

Keep slimming ladies!!!


----------



## monymony3471

I was on the tread mill this morning and running and thinking I could possibly do a short very short running marathon.  And I come across this conversation.


I wonder if I can get back in shape after having the baby in 4 months.  I have a good 2 months recovery from surgery.  This will probably be an up and down cut.  

Spongie:congrats on the tag!

Lexy: That's the funniest injury story I've hear yet!  I hope the boy is feeling better soon!

Bee:  I'm still hoping things get smoothed out between you and your mom.


The logo is cool!  I believe Minnie has to be on the shirt somewhere.  Even if she's ironed on the sleeve.  Iron ons and computer printers can create shirts very easy!  You can just click on the logo and save it and we can all do our shirts ourselves at home.  Some can help out and make them for others who need the help.

My son stayed home with an ear infection today.  Going to the dr. Soon.

I stayed the same.  That's all I ask for.  I'm at 14.  Hey that's all I gained with Malorie last time, so joining this to lose what I plan to gain with the pregnancy is a good trade.  I have to justify this somehow.

Oh, here's my dilema.

My kids names are Matthew, Zachary, Malorie, and Z_________.

I need real names that start with Z.  I want a Z name.  Any thoughts?
Mine are Zoe and Zane.


----------



## eeyore45

:wave1: *Mumbler* (hope that's the right designation for waving, I hate when the smilies move around!!)

*PrincessV* btdt! and  Our big trip to WDW with my mom (paying for a great deal! - which reminds me to post to Bee!!) anyway, AF was so bad (whooosh, did y'all here the doors slammin from the male lurkers??) ... and my obgyn couldnt find anything, she too tried me on bc pills, knowing I was going to WDW she told me to take up to 4 a day!!  which I did... and still AF kept comin, and comin... and comin... and I hate when I have to buy clothes AT wdw because of AF!!  Just try to find shorts in MGM in Oct!!  It was horrible... I went to the website hystersisters and asked lots of questions over there... I finally decided (because my tests all came back there was no reason why I was bleeding so heavily for so long - and she too wanted to do the hysterectomy... ) but for criminitly sakes I only have one side!!  I did NOT want to deal with a hysterectomy (just because my cousins, aunts and sils all went through that around 40, one at 35!) doesnt mean *I* have to  so I went with an ablation, but do know that it is supposed to be permanant - the new procedure isnt with boiling water btw... it was painless... but some are saying its only good for 5 years!!  5 years of no AF I was there!!  but like you posted, that anest. (how do you spell that?  ) is the worst!!  I was so afraid they were going to keep me, if they knew how I really felt... horrible!!

Spongemommy - hope those meds are workin!!  

Bee - I just came across the letter I wrote to my mom, and my sil - my mom and sil became "best buds" after our "incident" it was horrible... I didnt mail that letter to my brother and his wife.  I havent talked to them since, and what's worse he now gets to dictate *sigh.... its the hardest.  So I say after you write the letter, let it rest for one week, go back and reread it - then decide.  My mom almost died from a blood poison staph something, she was in the hospital for almost 3 months... and sometime during that high fever period she wrote me a 4 page letter..  made my dad promise to read it to me over the phone.  He read one sentence, broke down, and I was sobbing, "PLEASE daddy dont read anymore"  IT WAS HORRIBLE!!  BUT I did decide to let go, and let God... ours isnt a perfect relationship, but I figured out what she needed.  She needed to hear from me that I didnt hate her, and that I didnt forget her mom, so often, if something makes me think of grandma (like using her china, or a smell) I call my mom and tell her.  Often I have to listen to a long diatribe, but its ok.  I let it go.  Its hardest for me because my mom drinks, and she calls me when she's drunk, so I just try and keep it short, and let her laugh, or lecture me... and let go and let God!!

Good luck...

(my that was tmi, I'm liable to erase this soon!)


----------



## eeyore45

Love the name Zoe (life giving)!! Zelia means sunshine in Spanish... 
for a boy, I love the name Zachary!! Our names started with Nathan (gift of God, after miscarriages,etc, it was a Gift!!  )  2nd son was dh's turn, he picked Ryan, because of the Irish sounding... then with dd I fought hard to go with my grandmothers grandmother's name - Carrie Nye... nope, dh's sisters hated the name Carrie!!   DS came up with her name because it rhymes with the boys name and its Irish!!!  Perfect!!  

just be careful when you ask, you get lots of advice!!!

oh and UTM - I stayed the same!!  I get to keep my ribbon!!!  It was touch and go for awhile!! 

*aries*I too jump up and get that water, do those exercises!!! 

and if anybody is near a Bally's Fitness - its free for 8 weeks if you sign up!!


----------



## the Fidge

Good Morning Ladies!  Hope everyone is in good health and happy spirits!  WEll For my 3 days eefort and crying and whining hooray dropped 2lbs!!  Please do not take notice I put my foot on the ground!  Seriously it is worth it!  

So glad you are helping to push me along today! My interview just got cancelled and rescheduled the gal went home sick.  So it seems I will just have to get that water running and get on my exercise bicycle.

I didn't do very well last night I seem to be waking up at 2,3 or 4am and there is no baby getting a bottle here!   So instead I snacked again!  3 rice cakes and some of the boys left over kielbasa!

Hoping tonight goes better!


----------



## aldisneygrl

Hello everyone, don't have much time.  *I lost 1 lb. UM! *(keep that for the records).  I think it is a stress loss, but I'll take it anyway. 

Well, we have a new member of the family at our house.  Her name is Trixie.  She is a two year old Jack Russell Mix.  She is mixed with something small because she is smaller than a normal JR.  She weighs 13.5 lbs.  

She had a pretty good first day.  Shadow was giving her guidelines yesterday, and that made me nervous.  I know it's a dog thing, but I still don't like it.  They are doing better today.  Although, she had a rough night.  She got to wheezing at 2:00 AM.  It was like she was choking.  I called the vet that the shelter uses, and they want to see her.  It may be from her kennel cough vacc.  Please keep us in your prayers.  She is a good dog, and a lap dog at that (she's in my lap now).  I hope there isn't anything major wrong with her.  Luckily, since I am taking her to their vet, they pick up the bill. 

I'll try to post later.  Have a good day peeps!


*V*, I would get a second opinion. Here's some   to help you feel better.


----------



## lexmelinda

*CONGRATULATIONS, LOSERS & SAMERS!!!*   

We are back from the orthopedist and have a *lime green cast* that's below the elbow. YAY! (But our orthopedist was not, _NOT_ smokin' hot like yours, Mumbler.) He is still feeling a little discomfort...I know because he took the Advil with no argument. So we're gonna stay home and watch Spongebob seasons 2 & 3 on DVD that he got for Christmas. Thanks to everyone for sending the well wishes.

*Monica*....I vote Zane. There is a lovely 70ish year old lady at our church with that name who is sophisticated, stylish, and sweet all rolled into one. I want to be just like Zane when I grow up.

*V*....geez....I'm so sorry you're going through all this. I, too, would get a second OB/GYN opinion. You can always, always vent to us.....

*Shula*....You're the one doing all the work for this bet. Your prize HAS to cost more than an X-Box 360!!! Go for the whole DAY of beauty not just the massage....or something more permanent...like jewelry. 

*Amy!!!!*..... Is it today, tomorrow or Sunday???? Hope it is super happy!

*IF YOUR BIRTHDAY IS IN JANUARY, PLEASE RAISE YOUR HAND!*

*WheatThins*..... Another guy!!! You can't be serious about the Wheat Thins diet...can you???

I'll check back in later since I'm taking a "sick kid" day off work today!


----------



## eeyore45

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY* to everyone I may have missed!!  May _your_day be blessed filled with pampering!!!  

(I have a birthday in February -   Working on the pampering as I'm a planner!!) 

ds just came home... (18 was out all night, called me twice tho!!  at least I know where he was... *sigh, he's gone again, this time with lacrosse stuff!! teenagers!  )


----------



## Disneyland_Mama

Good Morning All!

V- So sorry your going through a "yucky" time.  Vent all you want, sister!  Here's a  .  I would get a 2nd opinion.

Ok... now the weight in.... dum dum dumm dumm dummmmm!!

First off, I have a funny story.  I was making a roast chicken for dinner last night and my oven took a digger.  Sooooo...everyone was hungry so DH went and got KFC for dinner.   I know.... fried chicken.... what is he thinking??  I ate a small portion of everything and took the skin off the chicken.
So, I weight myself this morning and low and behold I lost another pound.   
Total weight loss for this week is 1.5 pounds.  Yeah for me!  3.5 more to go for my ribbon!!   Slow and steady for me!

Have a skinny day, all!


----------



## TwinkieMama

Hi all!!!!

*PrincessV*- get a second opinion... the new u/s machines are so good that I think that sometimes they have problems reading them cause they see more detail than they are used to... they told me the same thing (septate uterus) for my last pregnancy but I immeadiately piped up (my crap-o-meter as I call it was working overtime) because  a) I had a textbook healthy all you could wish for perfect twin pregnancy b) with twin pregnancy I had at least 15 ultrasounds and 3-4 level II ultrasounds (these take 2-4 hrs) and no one said anything then about any irregularities  c) they told me I would need a c-section for my last one but yet I delievered both twins "naturally" with under 20 minutes of pushing and a 5 hr total labor....  d) when I told them to look again they didn't see it but said my uterus was "slighty heart shaped"... whatever!  all my babies are healthy and for me the delievery is the easiest  part of the whole pregnancy... I think they made a mistake and were just covering their butts

*WheatThins*- welcome to the thread... I love your diet idea.  DisUNC was posting here but I think we scared him off... so properly warned ye be 


ok... I don't know where I was last week... I think up to a total 10 lb loss... we will just go with that since our accountant has "lost" some records... which means I lost *5 lbs *this week   for a total since the Peeps began of 15 lbs which was my goal


----------



## DisneyObsession

I wanted to post before I ran out of time here at work. (Yes, I DIS at work all the time!) This thread has gotten sooooo busy!!!

*LexMelinda*...I too was between laughing and being very sad for James. Boys will be boys!  

*UM*...Glad the Dr went well. Glad you have nothing major going on. 

*Spongie*...Hope you feel better soon.  Bronchitis is not fun, especially while taking care of kids!

*Aries*...I  the logo! It is perfect!

I think the 5K sounds great as a meet, however I don't know if I can make it. I will have been in WDW Nov 2007 and don't know if DH will like me going back so soon. (I am also trying to plan a trip for our 25th Ann in July 2008.)

I'm gonna go catch up on the rest of the posts. BB


----------



## DisneyObsession

I almost forgot!

I lost 3 lbs this week, however it is the 3 lbs I gained last week, so UM, you can put me down as no loss since I didn't check in last week. 

Thanks!


----------



## eeyore45

Get ready for a good laugh...................

Since so many brave peeps have posted, I have found my honeymoon pic!  and a 70's pic... my first family trip to the World (no Epcot in those days!! Yep, I"m old!!)

Now, I should first post my graduation picture to explain the honeymoon pic!!  (and I will want to delete these asap!)

Mind you I am in a size 16 in this picture!!  roflol - yep my wedding dress was a 16, but as you can see, I have no worries here!!  and IF I can find my preggo picture, I recreated this pose when I was 9month pregnant!!  I think I am beautiful!!


----------



## eeyore45

hah forgot to post the honeymoon pic - please dont "Quote" so I can delete this post!!!


----------



## i_hrt_mickey

Hi All
Happy Birthday January Birthday's...


I just wanted to check in real quick, we weighted at work today and I down 1.4 lbs....  not bad I guess for only 4 days (started on Tuesday)...  
Hope you all have a great day and I will try to fit in some  this evening so I can catch up with all the chatting....


----------



## lexmelinda

*i_hrt_mickey*.... I think Tuesday was the day I didn't get to catch up so a belated welcome to you! Just started Tuesday and you've already lost??!!?? Great job!

*Sandy*....love the pix! You are adorable...past and present!

*WAY TO GO...Gayle, DLmama, & and big loser Twinkie! Woo hoo!!!*


----------



## aries1980

Ok ladies I'm up and reallly really wanted my 10lb ribbon this week but like UM I'm ***!!! 1/2lb down but its ok I will work even harder this week.


OK everyone the logo I created will be perfect fit for left or right side of the shirt  I personally like the left.  Then to be even more imginative I was thinking that back could say skinny minnie's or our DIS board name


Congrats and loses and maintains today and everyone get up and do some squats I'm kicking this next week into high gear


----------



## winkers

WooHooooooooo!  I lost 2lbs!    I can't believe it!  I did really bad the first few days this week.


----------



## monymony3471

Sandy!  I love your pictures!  Keep them up for motivation.  We all need it sometimes!

My Zachary just got back from the Dr.  He has a bad ear infection and Strep throat.  No fever though.  They said that was going around.  Kids coming in for well visits with ear infections and no fevers.  I had 2 day care kids last week come down with ear infections and seemed perfectly fine.  Watch out for that one!

If Wheat Thins doesn't post again, I think that was just someone trying to poke fun at us. (low post count) If the person does post again and is genuine no offense!  We welcome all.  Just know we are a fun but serious group!


My best friend in this beautiful world's mom died and I have to go to the funeral home tonight.  I'm sad for Steph.  Lot's going on and now this.  She got laid off last month and a few months before that her DH got laid off too.  They worked for the same company.  Please say a prayer for her and her family if you will. They just need something to go right this year.  Thanks.

I enjoyed HM broccoli and cheddar soup for lunch. Yummy!  Perfect for this cold rainy day we are having.  Actually it's the third in a row.

Congratulations you losers and samers!  Keep up your hard work.

I got in 40 minutes on the TM today! Yea me!


----------



## PrincessV

Thank you guys so much for your support and for sharing your thoughts on my crazy issue!  Ill absolutely get a second opinion, if not from my primary Dr. than from another OB/GYN.  Im convinced its hormonal, given the timing, so maybe itll just be a matter of finding the right balance between Synthroid and BCPs.

*Twinkie*  Im with you 100%.  If there was no polyp, then how could they have seen one in the US, right?  No question in my mind I was misdiagnosed and theyre scrambling to cover themselves.  $1500 out of my pocket later, at least I know Ill never accept a single diagnosis again!  

And CONGRATS to all those who lost this week!  You keep _me_ inspired as you watch those pounds slide off.


----------



## Bee

eeyore-

Thank you for sharing your experiences.  I appreciate it.  What I wrote to my mother was not bad. I told her I loved her and that we have an unusual relationship.  Asked her where we go from here?


Congrats to all those that lost weight.  I am behaving.. I have no scale but I have to go Monday to the doctor for my surgery check-up they will weigh me then..  I am positive it is more than it was 3 mos ago, but I would guess it is less than it was last Monday.. As long as I am moving in the right direction!

Enjoying everyone's stories.

Has anyone tried the sweetpotato fries?


----------



## monymony3471

Bee said:


> eeyore-
> 
> Thank you for sharing your experiences.  I appreciate it.  What I wrote to my mother was not bad. I told her I loved her and that we have an unusual relationship.  Asked her where we go from here?
> 
> 
> Congrats to all those that lost weight.  I am behaving.. I have no scale but I have to go Monday to the doctor for my surgery check-up they will weigh me then..  I am positive it is more than it was 3 mos ago, but I would guess it is less than it was last Monday.. As long as I am moving in the right direction!
> 
> Enjoying everyone's stories.
> 
> Has anyone tried the sweetpotato fries?



That's what I forgot to buy at the grocery store last night!  <Snap>  Next time Bee!


----------



## UtahMama

Ok...after reading the posts, I think I have all of the weigh ins. Bee, just let me know the weight loss for the 3 months from your Dr. after you go and we'll add it onto next fridays losses. Does that sound good? I KNOW you've done pretty good, I "feel it in my gut"  

Twinkie MET HER GOAL and is our biggest LOSER of the week! -5 
Daisy77   -4 rock n roll!!! (sorry I forgot you!!!!) 
Jeriber   -3
MouseHouseLover   -3
Fidgie   -2
PixieDust   -2
Winkers   -2
Ellister   -1.5
DisneyLandMama   -1.5
I_hrt_Mickey (Wyndi!!!!)   -1.4
Mumbler   -1
LexMelindaNerd   -1
aldisneygirl -1
UtahMama 1/2 WTFlip?
Aries1980   -1/2 ***?
MonyMony- 0      Zane or Zia??
Tinkabella     0
dismom     0
Princess V    0
dweatl 0 sorry I forgot ya!!!!!
DisneyObsession  THIS will be YOUR week!!!! Rock ON!
eeyore45- NICE jagged rock you were perched on- OUCH! Lookin goooood!
Harley- This is YOUR week TOO! I bet you and the other stay the samers will be our biggest losers NEXT Friday!     
*WHEAT THINS-* You being a MAN WILL snuff all of us,  we already know you will ROCK our socks off next friday....We wont pout too much. You probably lost 3 pounds since last night.


Did I miss anyone??? Let me know, and I'll come back and edit this post. If I did, I appologize profusely, it wasn't personal....I just skipped on accident. I went through twice so hopefully I got everyone


----------



## lexmelinda

*Two things....*

I just got a new big huge *Tide w/Downey* and it has a spicket on the side that I can just run the detergent out like water out of a faucet. I am the last one to hear about this? Geez...I hope who ever thought of that genius idea got a big raise.

If you are not currently reading nebo's trip report "GUESS WHO'S COMING TO FREE DINNER" and you need some funny, get on over there. Tell him Melinda sent you. And don't forget to follow it with "tee hee".


----------



## daisy_77

UtahMama said:


> Ok...after reading the posts, I think I have all of the weigh ins. Bee, just let me know the weight loss for the 3 months from your Dr. after you go and we'll add it onto next fridays losses. Does that sound good? I KNOW you've done pretty good, I "feel it in my gut"
> 
> Twinkie MET HER GOAL and is our biggest LOSER of the week! -5
> Jeriber   -3
> MouseHouseLover   -3
> Fidgie   -2
> PixieDust   -2
> Winkers   -2
> Ellister   -1.5
> DisneyLandMama   -1.5
> I_hrt_Mickey (Wyndi!!!!)   -1.4
> Mumbler   -1
> LexMelindaNerd   -1
> aldisneygirl -1
> UtahMama 1/2 WTFlip?
> Aries1980   -1/2 ***?
> MonyMony- 0      Zane or Zia??
> Tinkabella     0
> dismom     0
> Princess V    0
> DisneyObsession  THIS will be YOUR week!!!! Rock ON!
> eeyore45- NICE jagged rock you were perched on- OUCH! Lookin goooood!
> Harley- This is YOUR week TOO! I bet you and the other stay the samers will be our biggest losers NEXT Friday!
> *WHEAT THIN-* You being a MAN WILL snuff all of us,  we already know you will ROCK our socks off next friday....We wont pout too much.
> 
> 
> *Did I miss anyone???* Let me know, and I'll come back and edit this post. If I did, I appologize profusely, it wasn't personal....I just skipped on accident. I went through twice so hopefully I got everyone



 ME

I have lost 4 since I started...I gained some weight during Christmas and had to start over. 

Thanks, UM!


----------



## dismom9761

Someone asked which day is my birthday,it is Sunday Jan.7

Twinkie,Way To Go!!!

I spent 2 1/2 hrs in a basement with 40 kids ages 6 wks through 3 yrs old today because of tornados in the area and have a massive headache.I am going to lie down until the kids get home.

See ya'll!


----------



## TwinkieMama

monymony3471 said:


> If Wheat Thins doesn't post again, I think that was just someone trying to poke fun at us. (low post count) If the person does post again and is genuine no offense!  We welcome all.  Just know we are a fun but serious group!
> 
> 
> My best friend in this beautiful world's mom died and I have to go to the funeral home tonight.  I'm sad for Steph.  Lot's going on and now this.  She got laid off last month and a few months before that her DH got laid off too.  They worked for the same company.  Please say a prayer for her and her family if you will. They just need something to go right this year.  Thanks.




Sorry for your loss but I am so glad that you can be there in person for your friend.

I'll vouch for WheatThins.... he is one of Utahmama's rabid trip report fans and is just poking fun at her (not at us!)  I doubt he  will be around much but he really would try a diet of only wheat thins.


----------



## UtahMama

daisy_77 said:


> ME
> 
> I have lost 4 since I started...I gained some weight during Christmas and had to start over.
> 
> Thanks, UM!



Ok, I edited you IN!!!   You are ROCKIN!!!!!!!

Wheat Thins is harmless. If we were in school, and he sat behind me, he'd be a pony-tail puller. And I'd be a tattle-tailer and a covert spit-wader (heh-heh)


----------



## dwheatl

I'm not on the list either, but I have mixed feelings about posting. After holidays, anniversary, and DL trip, I am right back where I was the day before Thanksgiving, which was my starting weight for this thread. To me, that's great, because I usually gain from Thanksgiving to January and then have to take it off before trying to take off the rest of my excess weight. However, it means I have no ribbon, no lbs. for the skinny Minnies to count, a big zero. I guess I'll go with the positive attitude and say, Yay, me, I didn't gain over the holidays. 

I ended up getting a Boca burger at Johnny Rockets last night, because the salad looked ugly ( iceberg lettuce! Come on, this is CA. Give me some romaine, green leaf, something with some color!) I left half the bun, and had 3 tiny sips of DD's 1100 calorie chocolate shake. She's a natural skinny Minnie, so she can just stop when she's full. Imagine that. She left more than half the shake, and I had to remind myself that's a good thing. Also, DH and I went to see Casino Royale yesterday (great bod, Mr. Bond) and I brought an orange to the movies for my snack. That helped fend off the Raisinets and million calorie popcorn. I did feel a little redneck, though. Well, it's the theater's fault for not selling fresh fruit, so  to them.

DH and I had a plan to get up early and go to the gym today, but his new meds made him sleep till 8, and my nature made me sleep right along with him (I think 8 would be a very civilized time to wake up every day, but when we go back to work it's between 5 and 6 every morning). I was a good girl and said, let's just throw our sweats on and go, and we can eat breakfast when we get back. So we did. Yay us!

*V*- Sorry about the AF problems and the funky diagnosis. I had a polyp in September, and had it removed under local anesthesia. Dr. removed it with a thing like salad tongs. I was very brave, but that almost made me . Dr. is a hoot and gave me a picture of my uterus to share with DH. I asked DH if he wanted to see a naughty picture of me. He was a little  when he saw it. Then I tore it up and threw it away. I didn't want that thing resurfacing if I ever run for office.


----------



## UtahMama

Bee said:


> Congrats to all those that lost weight.  I am behaving.. I have no scale but I have to go Monday to the doctor for my surgery check-up they will weigh me then..  I am positive it is more than it was 3 mos ago, but I would guess it is less than it was last Monday.. As long as I am moving in the right direction!
> 
> Enjoying everyone's stories.
> 
> Has anyone tried the sweetpotato fries?


Not yet sweetbee- I have the ingredients on my grocery list! I cant wait to try them. Does the oil need to be more? Maybe not since you have to spray the pan with PAM. I bet the Olive Oil version of PAM would taste pretty good. I NEED more Kashi Meals...You guys gotta taste those! Serve one with a nice salad and "Wa-LA!" you are a gourmet! I'm going to check at Walmart if they have the biggest loser book. I need to kick it up a notch!!!!


----------



## spongemommie05

okay Utahmama i am up 4 pds . this is my flucuation week . i weighed twice but i am okay with that. i am off to rescue husband he went to DD dentist surgery and now he has to go back to work.  her appt was at 10 and she hasn't even got in yet....


----------



## Minnie

UtahMama said:


> Not yet sweetbee- I have the ingredients on my grocery list! I cant wait to try them. Does the oil need to be more? Maybe not since you have to spray the pan with PAM. I bet the Olive Oil version of PAM would taste pretty good. I NEED more Kashi Meals...You guys gotta taste those! Serve ione with a nice salad and "Wa-LA!" you are a gourmet! I'm going to check at Walmart if they have the biggest loser book. I need to kick it up a notch!!!!



*UMA - *The olive oil goes a long ways on those fries. If you put the oil in a plastic bag with spices and shake and then add the "fries" and shake well again it coats them very nicely. Watch them close though as they burn easily (though I like them a little burnt - tastes more like fries).


----------



## UtahMama

dwheatl said:


> I'm not on the list either, but I have mixed feelings about posting. After holidays, anniversary, and DL trip, I am right back where I was the day before Thanksgiving, which was my starting weight for this thread. To me, that's great, because I usually gain from Thanksgiving to January and then have to take it off before trying to take off the rest of my excess weight. However, it means I have no ribbon, no lbs. for the skinny Minnies to count, a big zero. I guess I'll go with the positive attitude and say, Yay, me, I didn't gain over the holidays.
> 
> I ended up getting a Boca burger at Johnny Rockets last night, because the salad looked ugly ( iceberg lettuce! Come on, this is CA. Give me some romaine, green leaf, something with some color!) I left half the bun, and had 3 tiny sips of DD's 1100 calorie chocolate shake. She's a natural skinny Minnie, so she can just stop when she's full. Imagine that. She left more than half the shake, and I had to remind myself that's a good thing. Also, DH and I went to see Casino Royale yesterday (great bod, Mr. Bond) and I brought an orange to the movies for my snack. That helped fend off the Raisinets and million calorie popcorn. I did feel a little redneck, though. Well, it's the theater's fault for not selling fresh fruit, so  to them.
> 
> DH and I had a plan to get up early and go to the gym today, but his new meds made him sleep till 8, and my nature made me sleep right along with him (I think 8 would be a very civilized time to wake up every day, but when we go back to work it's between 5 and 6 every morning). I was a good girl and said, let's just throw our sweats on and go, and we can eat breakfast when we get back. So we did. Yay us!
> 
> *V*- Sorry about the AF problems and the funky diagnosis. I had a polyp in September, and had it removed under local anesthesia. Dr. removed it with a thing like salad tongs. I was very brave, but that almost made me . Dr. is a hoot and gave me a picture of my uterus to share with DH. I asked DH if he wanted to see a naughty picture of me. He was a little  when he saw it. Then I tore it up and threw it away. I didn't want that thing resurfacing if I ever run for office.



Ok, I added you...sorry I missed you before. I love that you brought an orange to the movies! I actually think I cant go to the movies without getting a little popcorn (no added butter, though). Or maybe I could bring my own 94% fat free popcorn (smuggled in my large purse!) I soooo need to re think some of my habits.

YAY you for going to the gym today!  
I am perched atop my BIG pilates Ball of doom and I stick my feet under the computer armoire and after evrey post I read I do 5 big-time sit ups!!!! Look how SKINNY my abs are (compaired to my lower half! )

I'm on my second 64 oz. of "water" (grape Crystal Lite this time) and I have taken my vitamins. 

OH! I forgot to tell you guys, my TIGHT 16's are getting LOOSE!!!!! Which is weird since I've only lost 1/2 lb. in like 4 weeks! I'll take it though! Which means I'll be in 14's by next month...then 12's....then 10's!!!! Then I'll be DONE and have to MAINTAIN instead of GAIN or get pregnant (Ka-CHOWW!)


----------



## dwheatl

dismom9761 said:


> I spent 2 1/2 hrs in a basement with 40 kids ages 6 wks through 3 yrs old today because of tornados in the area and have a massive headache.I am going to lie down until the kids get home.
> 
> See ya'll!



You poor baby. Just click your heels and repeat,"There's no place like home!"
Seriously though, I hope everyone's OK, and I think you deserve a medal for going through that. How about a Nobel-ly prize for a skinny Minnie?


----------



## Bee

UtahMama said:


> Not yet sweetbee- I have the ingredients on my grocery list! I cant wait to try them. Does the oil need to be more? Maybe not since you have to spray the pan with PAM. I bet the Olive Oil version of PAM would taste pretty good. I NEED more Kashi Meals...You guys gotta taste those! Serve ione with a nice salad and "Wa-LA!" you are a gourmet! I'm going to check at Walmart if they have the biggest loser book. I need to kick it up a notch!!!!



I dont believe I sprayed the pan.. hmmm not sure.. I bought one of those pump aerosal things to put the olive oil in... and now a little goes a long way!!


----------



## the Fidge

*Attention ladies:*  al of you that did not loose any weight over the holidays...................*PUT DOWN THE HAMMER!!!!*

The fact the "Normal" folk gain weight over the holiday sin a major way , do't forget that!!!!

I know it is short of a miralce just to maintain weight as most of us are baking,  visiting or just plain running our little mad heads off during holiday season and are not very effiecient at food awareness!!

SO drop the hammers unless you are using them to do arm curls, if so might I suggest a large can of vegetables instead!!!

SO, the fact that you are in today ..............COUNTS !!!!!  OK now lets all toast to the new week ahead with some lovely H20...its my new fav drink....yeah right!! I am drinking it though I do not want to anger the Peeps Gods and have them send me another 20 situps!!!


*OMG I FORGOT TO CONGRATS TWINKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WAY TO GO YOU JUST ROCK GIRL!!!!! *


----------



## Disneyfreak92

My goodness! Did I ever have some catching up to do! But I am caught up for the time being. (Probably not by the time I post this.) 

*UM* ~ I still need to weigh in. This will be my first weigh in. And I will do it when I get home. Here's the story...

DH and I went out to dinner, and I had fish (Chilean Sea Bass to be exact) because I thought that I wouldn't get that awful stuffed feeling if I ate something light, and I like seafood. I ate all the asparagus and all the fish, but only about half of the mashed potatoes (if that). And I, of course, had my creme brulee (amaretto, mmmmm). I don't know what happened between the time I finished my creme brulee and the time I stood up, but there it was...the if-I-eat-another-bite-I-will-explode feeling! I was miserable. We ran by DH's grandparent's house to pick up my gifts from them and his aunt, who lives there and always bakes us something for our b-days. Mine is usually coconut cake (made with applesauce instead of oil), which I LOOOOOOOOVE. She didn't have what she needed to make it so I got brownies instead. Better yet, she keeps forgetting that I don't like nuts in brownies, so she only made about 6 without (for Josh). I was too stuffed to eat any last night. I will have *one* tonight. (I said it so now I have to follow through. ) So, this morning I get on the scale, (which I tested out for the first time on Monday and was at the same weight then that I was at the last time I went to the doctor's office) and I am up 2-ish pounds since Monday. This may be right, but I am weighing again when I get home just in case I was still carrying some of last night's dinner around with me this morning.  I have been pretty darn good today, especially considering there are leftovers here from food day yesterday. I had oatmeal and a yogurt smoothie for breakfast, then 1/2 of a chocolate cake donut when I got here (yes, I Dis at work too), SBD wraps for lunch and about 2-3 small bites of coconut cream pie (without the whipped cream), and when Mom takes us to dinner tonight, I think I will request Chili's, where I will have a dinner salad and some chips and salsa (already checked the calories on Calorie King). I think I will eat my *one* brownie before dinner so that I am not eating at 8 or 9 pm when we get home from dinner. I figure better to eat it earlier and have time to burn some of it off. And I am drinking lots of water today as well. 

I was feeling a bit down last night and earlier this morning because my b-day made me think about some of our future plans, and I became overwhelmed and didn't really get a chance to talk about it with DH (which usually helps). Maybe tonight after dinner we can talk a bit, and I will feel much better. In the meantime, I am not using food to make me feel better! 

To all those other January birthday girls...
*Happy Birthday!!!* 

I LOVE the idea of the meet! I would love to be there on my b-day too, although I'm not sure that would work. I know that it is highly unlikey that DH can attend as his dealership is currently having its second annual month-long sale that means ridiculous hours for him and no days off besides Sundays (Thank goodness for blue laws!) I would like to try and make it there myself, but I don't know for sure at this point if that will be possible. I will say that I am in if I can do it.  

To all those with ailments or kids with ailments, I hope you are all feeling better very soon!  

I'll check back in later with my official weigh in amount! Keep on slimming all! Have a skinny day!


----------



## Disneyfreak92

I forgot to say a big...
*Congratulations Twink!!!*


----------



## pixie dust 112

lexmelinda said:


> *CONGRATULATIONS, LOSERS & SAMERS!!!*
> 
> 
> [*IF YOUR BIRTHDAY IS IN JANUARY, PLEASE RAISE YOUR HAND!*



 January 12th for me!

Good color choice for the cast!  Tell DS we hope he feels better soon!


----------



## lexmelinda

*BIRTHDAY PEEPS* Tell me when your birthday is and I'll be in charge of Birthday Wishes....cause want to make sure everybody has a happy birthday!

*January *
4th-DisneyFreakLynda
7th-DisMomAmy
8th-Dragonfly
9th-Daisy77January
12th-PixieDust
26th-PrincessV

*February*
1st-Disney(Groundhog)Jo
8th-EeyoreSandy
9th-mygirlsof2, MJMouse
11th-WI_DisneyFan
25th-dwheatlDanielle
28th-Dance2874Jen

*March*
2nd-DeneCarter
3rd-LexMelinda
4th-MonyMonica
12th-mlill-Michelle, Sparkie
15th-Twinkie & AnnNan....beware the ides of March!
19th-Sorul82?
23rd-Aries1980

*April*
2nd-Shula
18th-aldisneyallie's BIG 3-9!
20th-myboysrtwicethefunFRAN
29th-LMOLauren (32nd b-day)

*May*
19th-Bee's BIG 40!
21st-Celery
26th-ShannonWonders
29th-WonderfulWinkers

*June*
4th-pamrob
6th-DisneylandTracyMama
24th-FidgieBaby
26th-Eventer98

*July*
5th-Nsalz
10th-DisneyObsessionGayle
12th-MApigletfan
18th-punkin
19th-StaceyPoppins
21st-MinnieMooCheryl
25th-SpongeMisty
27th-DisneyLaura

*August*
9th-piggetHeather
28th-belleShelley

*September*
13th-UtahMama

*October*
14th-Tink-ing
16th-MouseHouseLover

*November*
6th-TinkabellaKim

*December*
18-SingingMUATia
22nd-HarleyAmy
24th-HockeyKat


----------



## TwinkieMama

Awwww... thanks everybody!   I am wearing my littlest jeans in celebration.  

Happy Birthday to  Lynda, Amy, PixieDust and Princess V!

I am a March baby... the ides to be exact! Beware. 

dwheatl- OH girl you crack me up!!!!! Rednecks do not sneak oranges into the movies!!!! We sneak in stuff like fried chicken and in the shell peanuts.    Way to go on making positive changes and being ahead on your New Year's resolutions!!


----------



## PrincessV

*lexmelinda* - you've got me placed just right - I'm Jan. 26!

*TM* - _Et tu, Brute?_


----------



## pixie dust 112

TwinkieMama said:


> Awwww... thanks everybody!   I am wearing my littlest jeans in celebration.
> 
> Happy Birthday to  Lynda, Amy, PixieDust and Princess V!
> 
> I am a March baby... the ides to be exact! Beware.
> 
> dwheatl- OH girl you crack me up!!!!! Rednecks do not sneak oranges into the movies!!!! We sneak in stuff like fried chicken and in the shell peanuts.    Way to go on making positive changes and being ahead on your New Year's resolutions!!



And Budweiser!...oops I mean Bud Light!


----------



## dismom9761

First off I am really happy to see all the interest in the 5k walk in Jan.08. I am really needing something to look forward to . 

Congrats to all the *losers *this week Everyone that stayed the same or gained Don't give up!!!

Today was pretty stressful.We were evacuated to the church basement across the street from the daycare for about 2 1/2 hours. Most of the kids are too young to be scared but some(like my DD2)were pretty unnerved.My kids and Harley's were in the hall at their school for about an hour.We had three touchdowns in our county by tornados and there is some severe damage.One of the worst is only a few miles from where my parents live.
   Today at lunch they brought in pizza and I wanted it soooo bad but only ate one bite of Rachel's. This weekend my dad is taking me out to lunch(mexican Mmmmmmm )and then people are coming over for cake and icecream.Hopefully I won't do too much damage...I want to show a LOSS next Friday.

One of my kids in my class brought in sweet potato fries today and I really wanted to try one but couldn't.I am going to try those next.She also brought in dehydrated snap peas.They looked gross but the little boy ate them and he is VERY picky.

*dwheatl*,Thank you for the medal. I am proud of you for getting to the gym.Give yourself one of those medals.

*UM*,don't you love it when your pants get loose...that is the best feeling. Yesterday my pants were loose but today this pair is snug.I only have two pair that fit right now.but Aunt Flo is here...

*Monymony*,you and your friend are in my prayers.

*spongemommie*,I hope your DD's dentist surgery went okay.

*Melinda*,I love that kind of detergent but I haven't been able to find it in "he" and that is what I have to use with my washer.


----------



## TwinkieMama

pixie dust 112 said:


> And Budweiser!...oops I mean Bud Light!



only when dieting


----------



## Bee

lexmelinda said:


> *BIRTHDAY PEEPS* Tell me when your birthday is and I'll be in charge of Birthday Wishes....cause want to make sure everybody has a happy birthday!
> 
> *January *
> 4th-DisneyFreakLynda
> 7th-DisMomAmy
> 12th-PixieDust
> ??-PrincessV
> 
> *February*
> 
> *March*
> 3rd-LexMelinda
> 4th-MonyMonica
> 
> *April
> 
> May
> 
> June
> 
> July
> 
> August
> 
> September
> 
> October
> 
> November
> 
> December
> *



May 19, 1967--- which means.....................I will 40 this year!!!


----------



## honeymo78

I'm a little late checking in - no weight change again this week.  Hopefully it will start moving again soon.   

A marathon meet sounds great but I doubt I'd make it.  DH can't take time off in Jan - its a blackout month - and theres no way he'd be cool with me going alone.  

Went to an awesome beatles tribute concert last night.  Rain is amazing and sounds pretty close to the beatles.  It was so much fun even though DH and I fought all night before it.  I've decided to see a counselor to try and work through some of the arguments Dh and I are having.  We'll see how it goes - its just me for right now but we're open to couples therapy if needed.  Hows that for TMI.  Maybe that stress has kept me from losing too but at least I didn't seek solace in food.

Oh and I'm a July baby - almost a 4th of July baby but missed it by 2 days.


----------



## aldisneygrl

CONGRATS TWINK - YOU BIG LOSER! (Meant in the most admiring way!)   

I haven't done to well today, since I have been on the road with new pup all day.  I didn't have any breakfast, too nervous.    Then I was out most of the morning and afternoon, taking Trixie to the vet, and back to the shelter. (they forgot to give me some medicine)  So, by 1:00, I was starving.  I stopped at Sonic and had a grilled cheese kids meal.  It could have been worse.  I also haven't drunk any water. (Sorry aries, but I'll get right on that!)  The dogs are getting along better, so I ought to be able to get back to normal.  Just worried about little Trixie.   She is still wheezing.  The vet said it was from her Kennel Cough vaccination, but gave her an antibiotic in case it was a respiratory infection.

Gonna go do some of these with my kids.      They need to move too.  See y'all later.


----------



## UtahMama

TwinkieMama said:


> Awwww... thanks everybody!   I am wearing my littlest jeans in celebration.
> 
> 
> 
> I am a March baby... the *ides* to be exact! Beware.



I totally LOVE that your genious geek joked bombed    I didnt even notice it till your edit line "explaination"  I still have no idea what a *sha* is!!!! 


*LEXY-* My b-day is Sept. 13 (It's my biggie this year!) My "Quarante Ans"...


----------



## TwinkieMama

PrincessV said:


> *TM* - _Et tu, Brute?_





UtahMama said:


> I totally LOVE that your genious geek joked bombed    I didnt even notice it till your edit line "explaination"  I still have no idea what a *sha* is!!!!



DID NOT!!!!  see quote above.... my Peep PrincessV totally had my back!


as for a sha... that is actually a Tag Fairy mistake (gasp!!! I KNOW)... it should be --------- (edited out  cause I want you to think it is some trendy something that you must have that you don't even know about)


----------



## eeyore45

PEEPS 

  *DisMom* how awful!!  I mean how many times can you sing wheels on the bus?  Do you know the Little Bunny Foo Foo song? That one always passes time... I'll give you 3 chances (spoken in a high falcetto of coures) to be good, and if *YOU* dont obey *ME*I'm going to turn you into a goon... and they never get the goon, but boy did they love that high falsetto voice the GOOOOOOOD fairy used!!!   I only had to evacuate once in my preschool years - I opened the center at 6 at 6:45AM I had 5 kids under 3 and the fire alarm went off - it was winter.. we went to my car, I always keep the keys in my car, and lots of blankets!! 

Hope that weather settles down there!!  I saw the news on the tornados for Louisiana!

 May the Birthday Wishes come true!  

I just love reading all the posts - esp the "blogs" on where you are today (or yesterday - it gives me hope!!)

On the TODAY, GMA, Early Morning Show they introduced the 1/4 lemon mixed with warm water to get your liver working (and let me tell you, you will let go of lots of water that way!!  Beware) They also mentioned you should eat pineapple with a heavy/fat laden meal, the enzymes in pineapple will help break down that fat - so next time you have pizza, have a side of pineapple!! 

et tu Brute?  Than fall Ceasar!! See what happens when you dont watch those _ides_?  

(add me on the 8th of Feb, and I stopped counting after 40!  )


----------



## eeyore45

<eeyore realizes she posted way too late, and now gets where UM was poking at Twinks!! >


----------



## UtahMama

She started it....OK, I did. If allll woulda worked too if it wasn't for that meddling V!

I MUST get a new *sha*! My old one isn't doing it for me any more. So? If one wanted a new sha, where would one go? What section of the store (or dictionary) would one go to, specifically.


----------



## TwinkieMama

UtahMama said:


> She started it....OK, I did. If allll woulda worked too if it wasn't for that meddling V!
> 
> I MUST get a new *sha*! My old one isn't doing it for me any more. So? If one wanted a new sha, where would one go? What section of the store (or dictionary) would one go to, specifically.



 Make sure you get your preferred sha... it isn't really important in the grand scheme of things but if you are going to have a sha get one you really like


----------



## jaycns

I did my weigh in this morning...I just didn't have time to get online until now...I LOST TWO POUNDS!!!! YEA ME!     None too shabby for the woman who did eat Christmas treats (in moderation of course  .  I am so happy!  I was expecting a gain!!  

WOO HOO   SKINNY MINNIES!!  We are doing it...or at least doing something about getting close to doing it!


----------



## Disneyfreak92

Uh, a big Woot, Woot for me! (That's kind of a vmk thing, but I like it.) I re-weighed, and I am now down from my weight on Monday. So, this is my first weigh in. What do I do? Do I say what I actually weigh?  Well, I will be brave! The past couple of trips to the doctor's office, the scale has said 250! Ack! Ugh! Bleck! (I believe this to be an all time high for me.) Well, after the scale saying this morning that I had gained two lbs, it now says I am at...249.2. I believe this to be more accurate as I was still recovering from my birthday overeating this AM.  Anywho, I guess that is where I am starting. So, there it is! 

And I suppose I should address my multiple name-ness. You can call me pretty much anything, but in case anyone was confused by the two names...Disneyfreak92 is a sign-on I use for various things on the WWW. PrincessLynda is my VMK name. My name is in fact Lynda  . And I am often called Princess as well A, so Lynda, Princess, PrincessLynda, Disneyfreak, Disneyfreak92, whatever works.


----------



## winkers

Bee, I'm hoping to try the fires soon.  Going to buy the stuff tomorrow.  I don't really like sweet potatoes so I'm hoping these will be good, maybe my kids will eat them if they don't know what they are first!


----------



## eeyore45

Lynda!!

Thanks for the name clear up!!  and woot woot here means something fun as well, but its a Boy Scout thing (DH and I went thru adult leader training, woodbadge!) then the boys are on woot.com for the deal of the day...  

I get confused at times as on all my other message boards I'm known as angelmum3 (mom to 3 angels  ) but when I registered here, I figured I'd have to pick a disney name... so eeyore's line "thanks for noticing me" seemed apropos!!


----------



## eeyore45

winkers said:


> Bee, I'm hoping to try the fires soon.  Going to buy the stuff tomorrow.  I don't really like sweet potatoes so I'm hoping these will be good, maybe my kids will eat them if they don't know what they are first!



be careful when you swallow fire!!


----------



## winkers

eeyore45 said:


> be careful when you swallow fire!!



  
Ok, so my fingers are dislexic!


----------



## Bee

winkers said:


> Bee, I'm hoping to try the fires soon.  Going to buy the stuff tomorrow.  I don't really like sweet potatoes so I'm hoping these will be good, maybe my kids will eat them if they don't know what they are first!



I absolutely hate sweet potatoes.  Also, my dd10 is usually not very adventuresome and she loves them.. Both my girls dip them in ketchup.. I go and eat them as they are.  

I am going to say again how proud of her I am.. She took her lunch again.. wheat pita w/ low-fat pb and low sugar grape jelly.  She says she loves it.

Tonight for dinner.. grilled skinless-boneless chicken  steamed green beans,carrots and brussel sprouts.

Later ladies.. Love all y'all


----------



## S.Poppins

Congrats Twinkie!! Does she win $250,000!

I lost 1/2 pound   I have been drinking water. I have just got to do more!!

Birthday - July 19.

PrincessV - Girl, I feel your pain. I have endometriosis - did they rule that out for you? The cramping is extreme when I am not on the pill. My dr. did say that I would eventually need a hysterectomy. I am 35 and have a DD11 and a DS 7. We have talked about having another child. I tried for about 4 months last year with no luck. With my other 2 I got pregnant immediately. So something has changed. Now I am wonder - am I too old to have another one? I also am not sure how I would manage it - I work full-time and I am a full-time grad student. PrincessV, are you planning more children? I agree with everyone else, get a second opinion.


----------



## spongemommie05

lexmelinda said:


> *BIRTHDAY PEEPS* Tell me when your birthday is and I'll be in charge of Birthday Wishes....cause want to make sure everybody has a happy birthday!
> 
> 
> January [/B]
> 4th-DisneyFreakLynda
> 7th-DisMomAmy
> 12th-PixieDust
> 26th-PrincessV
> 
> *February*
> 8th-EeyoreSandy
> 
> *March*
> 3rd-LexMelinda
> 4th-MonyMonica
> 15th-Twinkie
> 
> *April*
> 
> *May*
> 19th-Bee's BIG 40!
> 
> *June*
> 
> *July*
> 6th-HoneyMoStephanie
> 
> [August[/B]
> 
> *September*
> 13th-UtahMama's BIG 40!
> *October*
> 
> *November*
> 
> *December*





 enter mine in July the 25th* *


----------



## spongemommie05

okay all let me start

Happy birthday to all January peeps (i say this now because i will more than likely forget) 
thanks for the well wishes on my bronchitis i think i am getting better.
Update on my darling mayson - he suffers from NIGHT TERRORS just was diagnosed by pediatrician ..i recorded it and took it to show her, she laughed at the video and wanted to prescribe some HOLY WATER for me to use. as she said he is posessed .   poor lil buddy and there is nothing i can do for him .but at least i know now
DD dental surgery went well she woke up from anthesetic and was not happy but she is doing okay now. She was so cute she asked the nurse in her medicated state if she had a baby and if her stomach was cut open.(i have had many c-sections)the nurse was confused and i explained to her then Jayedyn replied good because i never got pregnant.   
And what about these fires ? i don't know if i want to try those. sounds like some serious Heart burn and third degree burns are never good  well gotta go check back a lil later . 
Love to all


----------



## UtahMama

Disneyfreak92 said:


> Uh, a big Woot, Woot for me! (That's kind of a vmk thing, but I like it.) I re-weighed, and I am now down from my weight on Monday. So, this is my first weigh in. What do I do? Do I say what I actually weigh?  Well, I will be brave! The past couple of trips to the doctor's office, the scale has said 250! Ack! Ugh! Bleck! (I believe this to be an all time high for me.) Well, after the scale saying this morning that I had gained two lbs, it now says I am at...249.2. I believe this to be more accurate as I was still recovering from my birthday overeating this AM.  Anywho, I guess that is where I am starting. So, there it is!
> 
> And I suppose I should address my multiple name-ness. You can call me pretty much anything, but in case anyone was confused by the two names...Disneyfreak92 is a sign-on I use for various things on the WWW. PrincessLynda is my VMK name. My name is in fact Lynda  . And I am often called Princess as well A, so Lynda, Princess, PrincessLynda, Disneyfreak, Disneyfreak92, whatever works.



OHhhh, didn't anybody tell you? You needed to post a full body bikini picture since it's your first week...we ALL had to do it.... ((JUST kidding))

You can KISS those numbers goodbye and good riddance! You will NEVER EVER EVER weigh that much again, forever!  In fact, you actually look slimmer to me!    

I'm just not sure as to how much you actually lost??? Is it .8? Can we just say 1? Let me know!


----------



## spongemommie05

Seee i told ya i would forget something i always do 

CONGRATS TO ALL LOSSERS STAY THE SAMERS 
And TWINKIEMAMA i love ya, didn't forget ya!!    here is a CONGRATS TO YOU WAY TO GO


----------



## UtahMama

Bee said:


> I absolutely hate sweet potatoes.  Also, my dd10 is usually not very adventuresome and she loves them.. Both my girls dip them in ketchup.. I go and eat them as they are.
> 
> I am going to say again how proud of her I am.. She took her lunch again.. wheat pita w/ low-fat pb and low sugar grape jelly.  She says she loves it.
> 
> Tonight for dinner.. grilled skinless-boneless chicken  steamed green beans,carrots and brussel sprouts.
> 
> Later ladies.. Love all y'all



Bee!!! Sorry, do you peel the sweet potatoes to make "fires" (that has caught on! Dislexia is COOL around here!) Does anyone know? I'm making them tomarrow. I "gots" all the ingredients tonight. Hey! I caught some shoplifters whilst at WM! Not me personally, but I turned them in to the Manager! Good Karma! Add Crime Fighter to my list of hobbies and interests. I should wear a cape "Wonder Twins"  (if worn in the front...I totally thought that was funny!)


----------



## spongemommie05

UtahMama said:


> Bee!!! Sorry, do you peel the sweet potatoes to make "fires" (that has caught on! Dislexia is COOL around here!) Does anyone know? I'm making them tomarrow. I "gots" all the ingredients tonight. Hey! I caught some shoplifters whilst at WM! Not me personally, but I turned them in to the Manager! Good Karma! Add Crime Fighter to my list of hobbies and interests. I should wear a cape "Wonder Twins"  (if worn in the front...I totally thought that was funny!)


i am so gonna make ya a shirt and then i will make one for me and then when we are together it will say wonder twins UNITE


----------



## UtahMama

UtahMama said:


> Ok...after reading the posts, I think I have all of the weigh ins. Bee, just let me know the weight loss for the 3 months from your Dr. after you go and we'll add it onto next fridays losses. Does that sound good? I KNOW you've done pretty good, I "feel it in my gut"
> DisneyFreak-    (-  ???)
> Twinkie MET HER GOAL and is our biggest LOSER of the week! -5
> Daisy77   -4 rock n roll!!! (sorry I forgot you!!!!)
> Jeriber   -3
> MouseHouseLover   -3
> jaycns   -2
> Fidgie   -2
> PixieDust   -2
> Winkers   -2
> Summer- 1 1/2
> Ellister   -1.5
> DisneyLandMama   -1.5
> I_hrt_Mickey (Wyndi!!!!)   -1.4
> Mumbler   -1
> LexMelindaNerd   -1
> aldisneygirl -1
> UtahMama 1/2 WTFlip?
> Aries1980   -1/2 ***?
> SPoppins    -1/2
> MonyMony- 0      Zane or Zia??
> Tinkabella     0
> dismom     0
> Princess V    0
> dweatl 0 sorry I forgot ya!!!!!
> DisneyObsession  THIS will be YOUR week!!!! Rock ON!
> eeyore45- NICE jagged rock you were perched on- OUCH! Lookin goooood!
> Harley- This is YOUR week TOO! I bet you and the other stay the samers will be our biggest losers NEXT Friday!
> *WHEAT THINS-* You being a MAN WILL snuff all of us,  we already know you will ROCK our socks off next friday....We wont pout too much. You probably lost 3 pounds since last night.
> 
> 
> *Did I miss anyone*??? Let me know, and I'll come back and edit this post. If I did, I appologize profusely, it wasn't personal....I just skipped on accident. I went through twice so hopefully I got everyone




Anyone Else????


----------



## S.Poppins

Look what I figured out how to do, finally! This is a pic from last years trip to WDW. We are standing in front of the Contemporary. I am the blonde in the light blue. That is my DH and his mom. And those are my kids - my DD looks particularly happy doesn't she? I am so excited - now I can post pics of all of our meals in my dining review!! Is there a way to make this any smaller? In photobucket it looked like this or thumbnail or avatar.


----------



## UtahMama

S.Poppins said:


> Look what I figured out how to do, finally! This is a pic from last years trip to WDW. We are standing in front of the Contemporary. I am the blonde in the light blue. That is my DH and his mom. And those are my kids - my DD looks particularly happy doesn't she? I am so excited - now I can post pics of all of our meals in my dining review!! Is there a way to make this any smaller? In photobucket it looked like this or thumbnail or avatar.



How cute you are! I can see you are a cutie!


----------



## UtahMama

MY OFFICIAL 7PM Calorie Count for the day: (NO more eating no matter what!)

B: 2 eggs (omelete)                                 140
little bit of cheese                                  110?
1 chicken and apple sausage (Amy's brand)  110
ketchup                                                  15

L:small salad                                             50
chicken w/veggies and pasta                      300

D: 12 Triscuts (2 servings)                          240
roasted red pepper Hummus                             50

s: skinny cow ice cream (OMGosh!)              140
s: naval orange                                           60
s: slimfast Bar from heaven                             220

_________________________________________________
                                                              total: 1335!

200 sit ups on the BALL of death


----------



## dwheatl

lexmelinda said:


> *BIRTHDAY PEEPS* Tell me when your birthday is and I'll be in charge of Birthday Wishes....cause want to make sure everybody has a happy birthday!
> 
> *January *
> 4th-DisneyFreakLynda
> 7th-DisMomAmy
> 12th-PixieDust
> 26th-PrincessV
> 
> *February*
> 8th-EeyoreSandy
> 
> *March*
> 3rd-LexMelinda
> 4th-MonyMonica
> 15th-Twinkie
> 
> *April*
> 
> *May*
> 19th-Bee's BIG 40!
> 
> *June*
> 
> *July*
> 6th-HoneyMoStephanie
> 
> *August*
> 
> *September*
> 13th-UtahMama's BIG 40!
> *October*
> 
> *November*
> 
> *December*



February 25- Wish it was 33 1/3, but I'll be spinning a 45.


----------



## Bee

UtahMama said:


> Bee!!! Sorry, do you peel the sweet potatoes to make "fires" (that has caught on! Dislexia is COOL around here!) Does anyone know? I'm making them tomarrow. I "gots" all the ingredients tonight. Hey! I caught some shoplifters whilst at WM! Not me personally, but I turned them in to the Manager! Good Karma! Add Crime Fighter to my list of hobbies and interests. I should wear a cape "Wonder Twins"  (if worn in the front...I totally thought that was funny!)



Yes, I peel the potatoes... Not sure how they would be with skins...

Love ya, mean it!!!


----------



## monymony3471

Hi, I just needed to stop in for a pick me up.  

Funerals are just sad.  Especially when it's your BF's mom.  I don't ever want to see my mom like that!  I'll just totally fall apart.

I told her that tonight.

When you see a mom you grew up with like that, it just tears you up.

Ok, I'm tired from all my crying and i'm going to bed.

Night ladies.

Have a safe weekend.  Make good choices.  Make every bite count!


----------



## dwheatl

This is for Honeymo, but it's good for all of us. These are the rules for "fighting fair". They're set up for marriage, but they work for family, too. They work best if you share them with your spouse before an argument comes up, and agree to try to stick to them. These don't take the place of professional counseling, which I highly recommend, but they can help diffuse some explosive situations. We had these posted on our fridge for a long time, but now we know them by heart.

1. No hitting below the belt - it's easy to know what your spouse's weaknesses are, but really hurtful to go after them. It can do permanent damage to the relationship.

2. Stick to the subject- If you're fighting about how much money one of you spent on something, that's not the time to bring up that he doesn't stand up for you when his family is picking on you. Keep each argument seperate.

3. No third parties. Keep the argument between the two of you. If you need professional help, that's different, but don't drag family and friends into it.

4. Don't go to bed angry. Either settle it, or agree to disagree. Don't let your marriage bed become a battleground.

5. No past history- Talk about what's bothering you now, not something from three years ago (my mom used to bring up something my dad did in the first year of marriage, even though they'd been married over 50 years. Not healthy).

6. No name calling (except maybe pookie bear ). 

7. Maintain a sense of humor. Sometimes the things we argue about are ridiculous, so don't be afraid to laugh at yourself (don't do that to your spouse, though).

8. Hold hands. This helps you focus on each other and your relationship. No squeezing.


----------



## pixie dust 112

UtahMama said:


> She started it....OK, I did. If allll woulda worked too if it wasn't for that meddling V!
> 
> I MUST get a new *sha*! My old one isn't doing it for me any more. So? If one wanted a new sha, where would one go? What section of the store (or dictionary) would one go to, specifically.



Well as for you UM...what is this boo your husband has been handling?


----------



## harleygirl

lexmelinda said:


> *BIRTHDAY PEEPS* Tell me when your birthday is and I'll be in charge of Birthday Wishes....cause want to make sure everybody has a happy birthday!
> 
> *January *
> 4th-DisneyFreakLynda
> 7th-DisMomAmy
> 12th-PixieDust
> 26th-PrincessV
> 
> *February*
> 8th-EeyoreSandy
> 
> *March*
> 3rd-LexMelinda
> 4th-MonyMonica
> 15th-Twinkie
> 
> *April*
> 
> *May*
> 19th-Bee's BIG 40!
> 
> *June*
> 
> *July*
> 6th-HoneyMoStephanie
> 
> *August*
> 
> *September*
> 13th-UtahMama's BIG 40!
> *October*
> 
> *November*
> 
> *December*



My Birthday was December 22nd...i was 29 again for the 5th time


----------



## harleygirl

pixie dust 112 said:


> Well as for you UM...what is this boo your husband has been handling?



I am curious about this as well, but have never asked...and the whole sha thing is going over my dingbat head


----------



## dwheatl

spongemommie05 said:


> okay all let me start
> 
> Happy birthday to all January peeps (i say this now because i will more than likely forget)
> thanks for the well wishes on my bronchitis i think i am getting better.
> Update on my darling mayson - he suffers from NIGHT TERRORS just was diagnosed by pediatrician ..i recorded it and took it to show her, she laughed at the video and wanted to prescribe some HOLY WATER for me to use. as she said he is posessed .   poor lil buddy and there is nothing i can do for him .but at least i know now
> DD dental surgery went well she woke up from anthesetic and was not happy but she is doing okay now. She was so cute she asked the nurse in her medicated state if she had a baby and if her stomach was cut open.(i have had many c-sections)the nurse was confused and i explained to her then Jayedyn replied good because i never got pregnant.
> And what about these fires ? i don't know if i want to try those. sounds like some serious Heart burn and third degree burns are never good  well gotta go check back a lil later .
> Love to all



Bless your DD's heart. That is funny! 
I just read an article about making "monster spray" for your little ones. It was an aromatherapy spray w/orange oil and I don't know what else (sorry if that isn't so helpful). The point is it was calming fragrances, and you let your child spray it in their room to make the bad dreams go away. I don't know if it would help such a little guy as your baby boy, but you might look into it.


----------



## TwinkieMama

Thanks Danielle!  It is always good to have a refresher course!


----------



## dwheatl

UtahMama said:


> Add Crime Fighter to my list of hobbies and interests. I should wear a cape "Wonder Twins"  (if worn in the front...I totally thought that was funny!)



   I thought it was funny too. But I'm very immature.


----------



## harleygirl

okay how did I do today? I ate my fool head off...wtflip? why cant I conrol this ravenous appetite I have?  I ROCKED on the water tho and on the exercise!

I read an interesting article today, it said that you have to workout roughly 60-90 minutes every day to burn 2000-3000 cals in order to lose 1 pound a week...so hereI was thinkin that my 4 times a week was cutting it..huhuh  I gotta kick it up a notch AND cut my intake of calories...I guess I could keep on eating like I am  and work out for like 3 hours a day hehe
anyhoo- tomorrow is a new day and a new me...I will be at home where I can plan and take part in the seven p's  I have had the piss poor performance now I gotta get off my duff and really kick my big booty into gear...that way I can feel like a skinny minnie, and hopefully one day I'll look like one!!!no more excuses, no more cheating....going to be good tomorow, and take it one day at a time, one bite at a time.

i love ya'll and am so proud of you, keep on slimmin'!!! 

TWINKIE GREAT JOB!!!! 
BEE - making the fires on Sat, and utahs fiber muffins

I am too tired to try to figure out who did what, but thanx for the spousal/fight helpful hints...thanks for the interst in the 5K - I hope that we can mkae this happen, we might have to get creative on helping each other out to get us there...we'll see as time goes on...

I'm off t bed...I hope that maybe getting enough sleep will assist my mood which will assist my weightloss...


----------



## harleygirl

spongemommie05 said:


> i am so gonna make ya a shirt and then i will make one for me and then when we are together it will say wonder twins UNITE



I am being very silly too - cause the mental image is that you'd walk up and grab the girls to unite them!! oh so bad...you'd be a crime stopper for sure and a jaw dropper as well....


----------



## pixie dust 112

I am seriously thinking about the 5K next january if you guys want to do it!  Not sure yet, but wouldn't that be a ton of fun?!

TOmorrow Dh and I are going to pick out an elliptical machine for my Bday present.  I haven't been working out at all, but I am finally motivated to do it!  We are members of the Y (as a matter of fact I was the president of the Board of Directors for a couple of years), but I'm there so much for meetings, I don't really feel like going to work out.  I know the practical thing is to work out around my meetings, but it seems like whenever I'm there I don't get a good interrupted work out because people know I'm on the board so emp;oyees are always saying "oh while your here can I discuss something with you for a few minutes?"... multiply that by a few employees and the couple minutes turns out to be 15 or so minutes a piece and it takes up a lot of time.  So I hope that by having an elliptical machine at home I will workout while watching TV or reading.


----------



## UtahMama

pixie dust 112 said:


> Well as for you UM...what is this boo your husband has been handling?



I believe the TF left off the final "B", if I'm not mistaken, which I am...
I think I was referring to the bouncing BOO siggie line thing that was passed around this last Halloween. I said my DH handled the putting it in my sig. line, I guess.    I like the missing final B better!


----------



## UtahMama

dwheatl said:


> I thought it was funny too. But I'm very immature.



  !!!! I LOVE the two bouncing pink smilies! I GET IT!!!! THAT is Full On Freakin Funny!!!(FOFF)


----------



## pixie dust 112

UtahMama said:


> I believe the TF left off the final "B", if I'm not mistaken, which I am...
> I think I was referring to the bouncing BOO siggie line thing that was passed around this last Halloween. I said my DH handled the putting it in my sig. line, I guess.    I like the missing final B better!



   I was imagining it as the finally missing B!


----------



## TwinkieMama

you two are naughty!!!

I am slow on the uptake and just now am getting it....


----------



## summersk

WooHoo!  Congrats Twinkie   You ROCK!  
WTG LOSERS!!!
I'm down 1.5!  Better than last weeks gain, but worse than yesterday  yeppers, I admit it I stepped on the scale yesterday (and the day before, and the day before) and I was down 2, but then it was a bad day so I'll take the 1.5 loss!  I wonder if I didn't get on the scale daily if I would not be so good through out the week because I didn't realize when I was doing damage, or if I would be better because I would fear doing any damage by Friday.  This week my goal is to stay off of the scale untill Friday  I hope I can do it  

Have a safe, fit, happy, and healthy weekend ladies!  

Glad you are OK GA peeps we did have rough weather today  

summers


----------



## UtahMama

TwinkieMama said:


> you two are naughty!!!
> 
> I am slow on the uptake and just now am getting it....



______________

Last edited by TwinkieMama : Today at 10:10 PM. Reason: shape of??.......... a pancake? 



FORM OF..... a Grapefruit!


----------



## aries1980

lexmelinda said:


> *BIRTHDAY PEEPS* Tell me when your birthday is and I'll be in charge of Birthday Wishes....cause want to make sure everybody has a happy birthday!
> 
> *January *
> 4th-DisneyFreakLynda
> 7th-DisMomAmy
> 12th-PixieDust
> 26th-PrincessV
> 
> *February*
> 8th-EeyoreSandy
> 
> *March*
> 3rd-LexMelinda
> 4th-MonyMonica
> 15th-Twinkie
> 
> *April*
> 
> *May*
> 19th-Bee's BIG 40!
> 
> *June*
> 
> *July*
> 6th-HoneyMoStephanie
> 
> *August*
> 
> *September*
> 13th-UtahMama's BIG 40!
> *October*
> 
> *November*
> 
> *December*



march 23 for me


----------



## S.Poppins

Pixie Dust - I had my aunts eliptical for about a year while she built a house. Those things will definitely kick your butt! The first time on it I lasted a whole 5 minutes! You have to kind of work your way up!! The only thing worse are those stair climbing torture machines!!! I want one of those machines they use to show on tv where you stand there with the big strap around your middle and it shakes the fat off! 

Last year, I was one of the suckers that tried the ear stapling thing.   I know - stop laughing!! A week after my friend talked me into doing this, they became illegal in Miss. Of course I was too embarrassed to go have it removed by a doctor. I had my friend yank it out with tweezers. I gained 2 pounds.  I have tried all the things that have sounded quick and easy. So I am ready to bite the bullet and do it the right way now. Helping my DD is really motivating for me.


----------



## aries1980

Way to go twinkie!!!! YOu rock


----------



## pixie dust 112

S.Poppins said:


> Pixie Dust - I had my aunts eliptical for about a year while she built a house. Those things will definitely kick your butt! The first time on it I lasted a whole 5 minutes! You have to kind of work your way up!! The only thing worse are those stair climbing torture machines!!! I want one of those machines they use to show on tv where you stand there with the big strap around your middle and it shakes the fat off!
> 
> Last year, I was one of the suckers that tried the ear stapling thing.   I know - stop laughing!! A week after my friend talked me into doing this, they became illegal in Miss. Of course I was too embarrassed to go have it removed by a doctor. I had my friend yank it out with tweezers. I gained 2 pounds.  I have tried all the things that have sounded quick and easy. So I am ready to bite the bullet and do it the right way now. Helping my DD is really motivating for me.



When I do go to the Y, I use the ellipitcal.  For some reason it seems that I can do that thing forever.  I always go at least 40 minutes, but often for an hour! ( on the easiest seting of course)  My kids use them in their gym classes at school too and they love them!  I figure they can use it too which will be great exercise for them and because they learned in school, they know how to use it properly!  I hate the step machines!


----------



## winkers

S.Poppins said:


> Pixie Dust - I had my aunts eliptical for about a year while she built a house. Those things will definitely kick your butt! The first time on it I lasted a whole 5 minutes! You have to kind of work your way up!! The only thing worse are those stair climbing torture machines!!! I want one of those machines they use to show on tv where you stand there with the big strap around your middle and it shakes the fat off!
> 
> Last year, I was one of the suckers that tried the ear stapling thing.   I know - stop laughing!! A week after my friend talked me into doing this, they became illegal in Miss. Of course I was too embarrassed to go have it removed by a doctor. I had my friend yank it out with tweezers. I gained 2 pounds.  I have tried all the things that have sounded quick and easy. So I am ready to bite the bullet and do it the right way now. Helping my DD is really motivating for me.



I never heard of the ear stapling!  I'm picturing someone taking a stapler to your ear..............ouch!     That could be fun going thru the metal detectors and explaining why your ear is dinging!!!!


----------



## dwheatl

S.Poppins said:


> I want one of those machines they use to show on tv where you stand there with the big strap around your middle and it shakes the fat off!



Funny you should mention that. DH was reading yesterday that some shaky thing is the latest trend because it supposedly jiggles your muscles and stimulates them, and I said it sounded like the belt jiggly thing from the Carousel of Progress. 





OK That took me 40 minutes to find, upload to Photobucket, and post. But at least it kept me from eating. I'm off to drink some water, then into bed.


----------



## S.Poppins

That is great!   I forgot that was in the COP! When I told my dad that I got my ear stapled - he laughed and said, "That's back - they were doing that in the 70's."    Boy, did I feel stupid!


----------



## S.Poppins

winkers said:


> I never heard of the ear stapling!  I'm picturing someone taking a stapler to your ear..............ouch!     That could be fun going thru the metal detectors and explaining why your ear is dinging!!!!



Yeah, that is basically what they did. Shot a large staple into your ear in that part right above your ear hole (that sounds funny). Much like tagging a bovine! It hurt, for awhile! Then you were suppose to rub it to kill your appetite - like acupuncture. Sounded good, right?

Hey, this time next week - we will be in the car on our way to Disney!!!


----------



## TwinkieMama

OK it took me like an hour to figure out what  means.. what in the world is ear stapling??? 


DH and I have been watching last season's 24... jack bauer is THE MAN... 


ok Monymonybunintheovenmonica- how are you doing sweetie? I love zoe or zane..... what about Zeb or Zillah or Zander or check out the phone book for last names beginning with Z


----------



## S.Poppins

It took me awhile to figure out the bouncy pink boos too. Ear stapling was a weight loss fad that I spent $40 on last year - yes, insanity. It is now illegal. Some people got some nasty infections.

24 is addictive - We got hooked during Season 4. Then we had to go back and watch all the seasons. Over Christmas my sister got us hooked on Lost. On the way to WDW, while my DH drives all night I will keep him company by watching the first season for Lost.


----------



## S.Poppins

WOW - I was skimming through this thread because I have been so behind. I just say UM's amazing transformation pictures! That truly is incredible! You said you did not exercise? What did you do? You are gorgeous - great legs!

A couple of other things caught my attn. - Your name is Wendy? - It is hard to picture you with an actual name - you mean everyone doesn't call you Utahmama? I am shocked. And are you trying to conceive? We tried this summer (it was a lot of work I tell ya). But not in God's plan. I am really torn between, I really want another one and wow, my youngest is 7. Can I really start over again at 35?

I never did post a bio and since I can't sleep, here is the quick version. My name is Stacey. I live in Southeast Mississippi. I have been married for almost 15 years. I have a DD 11 and a DS 7. I work at our nondenominational church. I direct our daycare and preschool (about 175 kids), I assist with our private school (about 50 kids), I am the youth and jr. high director (currently about 60 kids - growing) for the church. So I love kids and work with all ages. I am also in grad school right now getting my masters in early childhood education. My life seems very busy right now. Before working at the church, I taught high school special ed. for 5 years. I also helped my DH run his financial services business - but he fired me, thank God! Office work is not my gifting. I need to lose about 40 lbs. and I am so thankful that I have so much support here! So that is it in a nutshell!


----------



## lexmelinda

*GOOD MORNING, LADIES....MY, YOU LOOK THIN!*  

Geez! Three pages since I turned in last night.....let's recap...handling boo, ear stapling, dental surgery, fat jigglers, fair fighting, and my personal favorite, The Crime Fighting Wonder Twins! 

Don't even _THINK_ about shoplifting in Salt Lake City! The Wonder Twins will be on you like white on rice.

*StaceyPoppins*....Nice to meetcha. Look how cute you are in your picture! I too am a church lady....work in a church office. Hard to be skinny when you work in the church office!?! Am I lying?

Thanks for the birthday info....let me know on additions and changes.



lexmelinda said:


> *BIRTHDAY PEEPS* Tell me when your birthday is and I'll be in charge of Birthday Wishes....cause want to make sure everybody has a happy birthday!
> 
> *January *
> 4th-DisneyFreakLynda
> 7th-DisMomAmy
> 12th-PixieDust
> 26th-PrincessV
> 
> *February*
> 8th-EeyoreSandy
> 25th-dwheatlDanielle
> 
> *March*
> 3rd-LexMelinda
> 4th-MonyMonica
> 15th-Twinkie
> 23rd-Aries1980
> 
> *April*
> 
> *May*
> 19th-Bee's BIG 40!
> 
> *June*
> 
> *July*
> 6th-HoneyMoStephanie
> 19th-StaceyPoppins
> 25th-SpongeMisty
> 
> *August*
> 
> *September*
> 13th-UtahMama's BIG 40!
> *October*
> 
> *November*
> 
> *December*
> 22nd-HarleyAmy


----------



## eeyore45

Why HOWDY StacPoppins!!  You are a busy one!! 

Oh Melinda, thank you so much for the recap... I am just  wonder bouncy bouncy (NOW where'd those bouncies go??) twins..  I read spongiemomma saying she was going to make up a shirt, but didnt read the "fine print"... and each time I read UTM Tag line, I remember the boo, never once added a b!!  Now about that sha!!  

Add one more to the list of guidelines for arguing please... 1.  use "I" phrases not "you" phrases... I feel .... I want... I need.  Often its not so much about the "thing" but about a feeling that happened because of the "thing"  (getting to that feeling is the hard one - dh had a huge fight with DS at a Boy Scout Campout, I came and took ds home.. dh just couldnt understand, "It was only about a "GLOVE" ... no you idiot, its NOT about the glove.. (oh and no I never said idiot, but I do feel it esp when I watch too many episodes of everyone loves Raymond"

So now our arguments have the "Its not about the glove is it"???  always brings a smile... such a turning point that glove was!!


----------



## eeyore45

oh forgot, good find on the COP shakey machine!! You get the medal today  

The "new" shakey machine, I've watched on tv, its about balance, and tha core thing.. you can get good results from trying to stand on that half ball thing, then try doing squats on that half ball, and then put your hands on it and do push ups!! 

I joined a gym in the 80's and they had those machines (my GRANDMOTHER had one, no way does that sucker work, and I'm no sucker, I just  but darned if they didnt make me use that!!  )  So I didnt get stapled, but I think people I know did!!!  

Now DD informed me I can loose 50#'s in 3 months because girls on The BIggest Loser lost that much!!  So I explained about the 6 - 8 hours in a gym WITH a personal trainer,  so she says "oh, so it will take you only 6 months, you're going to Disney in January without me"    

Now if any of you tv watchers have seen the infomercial for Michael Thurmond's 6 Week Body Makeover... ok, that would be me, and yes, I bought it... hey, he was on ABC's Extreme Makeover!!!  First his diet is revolutionary... not... no salt, no sugar, no white flour, white rice, white anything... no bread... no red meat... but you half to eat every 2 - 3 hours... and high proteins, like fish, and tuna (no condiments!!) and brown rice and oatmeal are good carbs, but you can only have like 1/2 cup twice a day I believe...

2nd.  You have to eat before you workout, and he has pages to tell you why. Then, the thing I want to believe, you exercise less... you must workout in your target heart rate zone... so at first (but it is for the 40 min) the walking is slow... but apparently the more fit, the more you move... but the toning exercises are fabulous... I've shared the chin one (put your head back, open your jaw, close your mouth, move your head forward... hold for a count of 5, do a few reps a few times.)  His other one is our breathing... so you are to do lots of deep breathing exercises... just take a deep breath, hold it, let it out slowly... (I forget what this is supposed to help, but I think its to help when you exercise, it will increase lung capacity???)  

So, if you follow the diet alone, you will loose weight... but I cant stay on that deprevation diet for long... but I do like the exercise less, line!!  (where's that teethy grin guy?  I swear these smilies do move on me!!)


----------



## DisneyObsession

Good Morning!

I don't have time to catch up on the pages I missed since coming home from work yesterday, so I've only read the last page.

LexMelinda...2 things...1st: I was feeling very left out from the Tag Fairy, since it seemed everyone on this site has a tag! But, I noticed this morning you don't have one either. I'm glad to know it's not just me. Thought maybe the Tag Fairy either didn't like me or I am not witty enough for a tag!  Whatever. 2nd: My birthday is July 10th. Didn't know you had asked for them.

I am off to get ready to work at the deli today from 9-5:30. Biggest advantage is the exercise!!!


----------



## LindsayDunn228

Lex, my birthday is Aug. 29


----------



## lexmelinda

DisneyObsession said:


> Good Morning! LexMelinda...2 things...1st: I was feeling very left out from the Tag Fairy, since it seemed everyone on this site has a tag! But, I noticed this morning you don't have one either. I'm glad to know it's not just me. Thought maybe the Tag Fairy either didn't like me or I am not witty enough for a tag!  Whatever.


I try not to worry about it because I'm so darn afraid of what my tag might be!  Gottcha on the birthday and you, too Lindsay!


----------



## honeymo78

actually my bday is the 2nd not the 6th.  sorry i ddin't make it clearer


----------



## lexmelinda

honeymo78 said:


> actually my bday is the 2nd not the 6th.  sorry i ddin't make it clearer


----------



## harleygirl

Good Morning Minnies - My how skinny you do look today...

I got my workout in for the day - 1 whole sweating hour on the TM...now freezing cuse my clothes are soaked...now if I can get that diet thing down...
Eeyore - my mom bousght that proram a few years ago when my lil bro was gettin married and she lost some major pounds doing it...but it has crept back on cause the program was so hard to maintain (cuse of the deprivation) and she never really changed her eating habits for hte long term

   - It took me a min but I got it !!!!

hope you have a slimmin day  - off to survey damage from storms, as it was dark when I came home last night

PS DS8 Matt says Hi  this morning, he is editing my post as I type!!!


----------



## UtahMama

dwheatl said:


> Funny you should mention that. DH was reading yesterday that some shaky thing is the latest trend because it supposedly jiggles your muscles and stimulates them, and I said it sounded like the belt jiggly thing from the Carousel of Progress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK That took me 40 minutes to find, upload to Photobucket, and post. But at least it kept me from eating. I'm off to drink some water, then into bed.



Hey...does that thing work? (I'd love to see that action in slow motion!)

I had never heard of ear stapling! Holy cow that sounds harsh. Like wiring your jaw closed. Goes to show there's only one right way...and we've stumbled upon it, eat less/move more/support!!!!


----------



## UtahMama

Harley! You are at 100 Posts!!!!
 

WOOO HOOOTY!!!!!!!!

Let's all get up and BANANA DANCE (warning: do NOT banana dance in front of DH! You can and should do in front of tween and teen children to embarass them but GOOD!)


----------



## eeyore45

UtahMama said:


> Harley! You are at 100 Posts!!!!
> 
> 
> WOOO HOOOTY!!!!!!!!
> 
> Let's all get up and BANANA DANCE (warning: do NOT banana dance in front of DH! You can and should do in front of tween and teen children to embarass them but GOOD!)



   

and HOWDY MATT!!


----------



## WheatThins

Ok, last post on this thread.  But, I do want to clear something up.  I did not mean to be poking fun of anyone.  I promise.  I would never do that, uhh, about weight issues anyway.  I would poke fun of you or anyone else, especially Twinkie and Utah, for MANY other reasons.  I will just say this one thing though.  Don't be so self conscious about weight issues.  There are very few of us, me included, who couldn't stand to lose 10 - 15 lbs and many of us much more than that.  Who are you trying to impress?  Most of you are already married, I'm guessing.  In my experience the people you would impress, men and ESPECIALLY women, with a smaller size dress are not worth impressing anyway.   Most of you have children.  My advice to you is to worry about impressing your husband.  If he is worth impressing he will firmly believe, as I do, that the extra lbs you are now carrying are badges of honor.  Anyone else who is impressed by how much you weigh can pee up a rope as far as I'm concerned. 

Wheat Thins


----------



## harleygirl

UtahMama said:


> Harley! You are at 100 Posts!!!!
> 
> 
> WOOO HOOOTY!!!!!!!!
> 
> Let's all get up and BANANA DANCE (warning: do NOT banana dance in front of DH! You can and should do in front of tween and teen children to embarass them but GOOD!)




Thank you THank you  -  I couldn't have done it without your help!!!!


----------



## honeymo78

WheatThins said:


> Ok, last post on this thread.  But, I do want to clear something up.  I did not mean to be poking fun of anyone.  I promise.  I would never do that, uhh, about weight issues anyway.  I would poke fun of you or anyone else, especially Twinkie and Utah, for MANY other reasons.  I will just say this one thing though.  Don't be so self conscious about weight issues.  There are very few of us, me included, who couldn't stand to lose 10 - 15 lbs and many of us much more than that.  Who are you trying to impress?  Most of you are already married, I'm guessing.  In my experience the people you would impress, men and ESPECIALLY women, with a smaller size dress are not worth impressing anyway.   Most of you have children.  My advice to you is to worry about impressing your husband.  If he is worth impressing he will firmly believe, as I do, that the extra lbs you are now carrying are badges of honor.  Anyone else who is impressed by how much you weigh can pee up a rope as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> Wheat Thins




This is very true - we shouldn't lose weight to impress others.  But I don't think that is the main reason most of us (all) are here - or it shouldn't be.    We've recognized that we aren't healthy - those extra few (or many in my case) pounds affect our health.  If we want to be there for our families and friends we need to take care of ourselves and get healthy.  For some that is dropping pounds, others maintaining weight, or even just making healthy choices in our lives.  I know we can do it !!


----------



## harleygirl

WheatThins said:


> Ok, last post on this thread.  But, I do want to clear something up.  I did not mean to be poking fun of anyone.  I promise.  I would never do that, uhh, about weight issues anyway.  I would poke fun of you or anyone else, especially Twinkie and Utah, for MANY other reasons.  I will just say this one thing though.  Don't be so self conscious about weight issues.  There are very few of us, me included, who couldn't stand to lose 10 - 15 lbs and many of us much more than that.  Who are you trying to impress?  Most of you are already married, I'm guessing.  In my experience the people you would impress, men and ESPECIALLY women, with a smaller size dress are not worth impressing anyway.   Most of you have children.  My advice to you is to worry about impressing your husband.  If he is worth impressing he will firmly believe, as I do, that the extra lbs you are now carrying are badges of honor.  Anyone else who is impressed by how much you weigh can pee up a rope as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> Wheat Thins




Dearest Sweetthins - thank you so much for helping us to keep it in perspective!!!  After reading your post am pausing to think "what is it I want to accomplish" am I trying to impress the girls at work who are majority all smaller than me? am I trying to keep up with my skinny DSIL ?  just trying to get back into my skinny jeans so I can look smokin hot?  my answer is this - 

1. my Dear Dad died at age 57 of heart disease, and diabetes.  I want to live longer than he, cause there's lots of things I wanna see and do in this life!  

2.  I cant keep up with my boys and my DH when we go out to play, thats embarrassing to me, and a bummer for them 

3.  I don't feel like I am healthy at the weight I am, I feel ??  heavy? thick? sluggish?  hard to put into words...and the Gym monitor thingy says that according to my BMI I fall into the obese category    so if I move more then I dont feel so sluggish, and hopefully will improve that "rating"

Thanks so much for your post - my DH loves me just  the way I am, and he is very supportive of my trying to make us a healthier family in general...so hopefully we can do this all together and be able to spend many years together.


----------



## UtahMama

Thanks Wheat. Is that your single highest worded post ever? You are totally right. My DH likes me no matter what size. *I* like me smaller.Knowing I 'll never be High School size, I just want to be healthier and look good for my age.

That task is getting harder, though, as I age. 
I want my current wisdom and maturity teamed with my 20 year old metabolsm and energy. 

Hey peeps, isnt it amazing how much easier this is with a pantry full of healthy choices and a fridge full of quick cut up veggies or yogurts etc. I aim to keep my environment as "no fail" as possible. Need to excercise at least 30 mins and kick up the water.


----------



## TwinkieMama

Wow - some great thoughts here this morning.  We should all keep our mission statement- the why are we doing this- and not just  the how are we doing this at the forefront of our minds. 

Another challenge.  Think about the why. Write it down. Put it on the door of your fridge or pantry. 


I totally agree with Uma.  *I* like me better when I am smaller.  I also have a huge family history of diabetes... and my kids do on both sides.  I have seen what diabetes does to you when you are old and overweight.  So another mission is to be a good example for my kids because they are going to have the same challenges in the health department.


I love the thought of setting yourself up for sucess.  (Do NOT buy the new mint chocolate chip pop tarts!)


----------



## eeyore45

You mean its not all about *moi*??!!

I like to think its because of this and that, but the truth is I'm not healthy.  I have fooled myself into accepting me the way I am (as has my family - bless their hearts!).  BUT, I know there is a better me a waiting, the one I'm used to seeing in the mirror!  (my brain warps the mirror image, I have a skinny me in the mirror - kinda like an anorexic sees fat, I see skinny!)  So I truly dont think of me as fat...

but gosh darn it, I want a teaching position, I want to be the person I see in the mirror.  I want to be accountable to ME! and that whole trans fat discussion, really has me thinking.  I mean 30 years ago 40 years ago, when McDonald's first opened, think of the size of the burgers and fries, and fast forward to today - their fries are so different.  If their fries were the same now as then, I wouldnt crave the things - I'm thinking of a drug addict, and my drug of choice is high fat foods!!! Its GOT to stop!! 

   

I'm going to go do some situps.  and here's your challenge Peeps.

SUCK IT IN!!!  Yep, as you sit here and read, can you suck in your gut?  When you are out driving, can you suck it in?  Esp at a red light... suck it in!!  Make a difference.  Make today count!!    

(oh and now when I'm at the mirror brushing my teeth, curling my hair... squat and pelvic curl up... squat and pelvic curl up.... repeat till done!!)


----------



## Bee

dwheatl said:


> Funny you should mention that. DH was reading yesterday that some shaky thing is the latest trend because it supposedly jiggles your muscles and stimulates them, and I said it sounded like the belt jiggly thing from the Carousel of Progress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK That took me 40 minutes to find, upload to Photobucket, and post. But at least it kept me from eating. I'm off to drink some water, then into bed.



I spent every sunmmer with my great grandmother, she was born in 1896.  She had one of these in her bedroom.  For fun my best friend and I would put that belt around us and let it jiggle us. (mind you- I was a kid then, she died when I was a Freshman) all it did is make the skin in that area itch like crazy.

I came back in to explain.  I was very close to this woman. I spent every summer the entire summer with her.  She bought all my school clothes, taught me to drive(that is why dh says I drive like a little old lady) told me I could do anything. Basically, she was my mother.  Then she died.  I know she couldnt live forever, but when she passed, I went to counseling.  I wanted to die also, to be with her.  Then I had to get to know my mom.  I love my mom. However, I believe that some women were pressured to become mothers, because that is what you were supossed to do then. Anyway, that is a little background.

By the way.. her name was Mary Dorothy O'Daniel DeVoy.  Born 4-30-1896
100 yrs later I had a daughter. Mary Danielle.  Named after the most important woman to have ever been a part of my life.

Sorry about the long post.. Love ya all!!!


----------



## aries1980

Morning Ladies!!!!


drink your water!!!!


Get up and due 50 jumpjacks and 50 situps MOve it ladies lets go!!!


----------



## S.Poppins

eeyore45 said:


> Why HOWDY StacPoppins!!  You are a busy one!!
> 
> Oh Melinda, thank you so much for the recap... I am just  wonder bouncy bouncy (NOW where'd those bouncies go??) twins..  I read spongiemomma saying she was going to make up a shirt, but didnt read the "fine print"... and each time I read UTM Tag line, I remember the boo, never once added a b!!  Now about that sha!!
> 
> Add one more to the list of guidelines for arguing please... 1.  use "I" phrases not "you" phrases... I feel .... I want... I need.  Often its not so much about the "thing" but about a feeling that happened because of the "thing"  (getting to that feeling is the hard one - dh had a huge fight with DS at a Boy Scout Campout, I came and took ds home.. dh just couldnt understand, "It was only about a "GLOVE" ... no you idiot, its NOT about the glove.. (oh and no I never said idiot, but I do feel it esp when I watch too many episodes of everyone loves Raymond"
> 
> So now our arguments have the "Its not about the glove is it"???  always brings a smile... such a turning point that glove was!!




Let me add another guideline - I don't think it has been mentioned. Avoid statements like "always" and "never". I hate it when my DH does this. It makes you feel like you cannot possibly improve. People rarely do something ALL the time.


----------



## S.Poppins

WheatThins said:


> Ok, last post on this thread.  But, I do want to clear something up.  I did not mean to be poking fun of anyone.  I promise.  I would never do that, uhh, about weight issues anyway.  I would poke fun of you or anyone else, especially Twinkie and Utah, for MANY other reasons.  I will just say this one thing though.  Don't be so self conscious about weight issues.  There are very few of us, me included, who couldn't stand to lose 10 - 15 lbs and many of us much more than that.  Who are you trying to impress?  Most of you are already married, I'm guessing.  In my experience the people you would impress, men and ESPECIALLY women, with a smaller size dress are not worth impressing anyway.   Most of you have children.  My advice to you is to worry about impressing your husband.  If he is worth impressing he will firmly believe, as I do, that the extra lbs you are now carrying are badges of honor.  Anyone else who is impressed by how much you weigh can pee up a rope as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> Wheat Thins



Is this really your last post? Too much estrogen, huh?


----------



## pixie dust 112

honeymo78 said:


> This is very true - we shouldn't lose weight to impress others.  But I don't think that is the main reason most of us (all) are here - or it shouldn't be.    We've recognized that we aren't healthy - those extra few (or many in my case) pounds affect our health.  If we want to be there for our families and friends we need to take care of ourselves and get healthy.  For some that is dropping pounds, others maintaining weight, or even just making healthy choices in our lives.  I know we can do it !!



What she said!


----------



## Disneyfreak92

UtahMama said:


> OHhhh, didn't anybody tell you? You needed to post a full body bikini picture since it's your first week...we ALL had to do it.... ((JUST kidding))
> 
> You can KISS those numbers goodbye and good riddance! You will NEVER EVER EVER weigh that much again, forever!  In fact, you actually look slimmer to me!
> 
> I'm just not sure as to how much you actually lost??? Is it .8? Can we just say 1? Let me know!



OK, I say count it as 1 please! I need it today. I didn't get to check back in last night because following dinner I decided to talk to DH again about something that has been bothering me, and it was NOT a good night. I'll get to that in a minute. First, my totals for yesterday...

B: oatmeal and yogurt - 220 calories
S: half a chocolate donut - approx. 150 calories
L: SBD wraps and Jello and about 3 bites of coconut cream pie- approx. 280 calories
S: 1 brownie - approx. 400 calories
D: chips and salsa and a dinner salad w/ no fat honey mustard dressing at Chili's - approx: 470 calories

TOTAL: approx. 1520 calories
And I drank at least 96 oz. of water! I am SO OK with that!  

Now then, I am going to take a turn at getting a bit personal, but I will try to keep this short-ish. I debated whether I should talk about this here or not. But the truth is, this will have a major impact on my weight loss mission, so I feel like it is relevant. So, last night after dinner, I brought up the topic of having children with DH. This is something I have been thinking about a LOT lately, and I feel that I am ready for them once I drop some weight and get healthier. DH is not ready and it seems highly unlikely that he ever will be. (This is not the first discussion we have had on the subject.) I have had a much better relationship with my parents, particularly my mom, than he has had with his. I understand everything he is saying and why he feels the way he does. I just wish he felt differently. Part of me feels that I should try to come to terms with the idea that he won't change his mind. But part of me refuses to give up on the hope that we will have kids one day because I honestly can't imagine not ever having them, or at least trying to. We will be talking again tonight or tomorrow, depending on what time he gets home from work. Basically, I am telling you all this because it is a challenge for me not to turn to food in this situation. I have not felt this way since I lost my father and grandfather 3 years ago, within 2 weeks of each other. At that time, I kind of said to myself, "Screw it. Eat whatever you want!" That is a big part of what got me where I am today weight-wise. I will NOT do that again! I love my DH dearly, and there is nothing that we can't work through together. I told him last night that I might need to seek counseling because of this, and now I am thinking that us going together might be better. However, I am sure there is not time for that until next month because of his schedule at work for their January sale. So, we will have to work through it on our own until then. I can't help but wonder if we were settled in Florida (We are planning on moving there in a couple of years.), and our career plans were panning out successfully, if he might feel differently, but neither of us can know that now. And I am now 33 years old and worried that 4-5 years from now, when all that will hopefully have happened, that I may not be able to have kids any longer. Heck, who know if I can have them now? My mom tried for several years (I believe 8.) before she finally had me when she was 29, and she has had both breast cancer and a hystorectomy (because of anemia and other issues) since then. Besides, I want a child now. I am all about compromise, and I can wait, but 4-5 years seems like a very long time, especially when I have no way of knowing if things will actually change at that time. I have always thought that if we tried to have kids and were not able to do so, that I would be OK with that. It would be hard, but I have a great relationship with DH, and we would be happy just the two of us. It is a lot harder to think about never trying to have kids in the first place. Anyway, this is what I am dealing with. And when I think about food, I am telling myself that it will not solve my problems. In fact, it will only make them worse. So, I am glad I have you all to both be accountable to and to turn to for support. So, wish me luck in both my future conversations with DH and those conversations with myself about making healthy choices. 

I have a couple of girlfriends coming over later to do a belated Christmas exchange and celebrate my birthday. We are going to go do something girlie, I think. Maybe dinner and a chick flick. I WILL be good! Maybe we'll eat at Chili's again. I like their healthy choices. 

So, love to you all.  Have a skinny day!


----------



## S.Poppins

Lynda, this is a tough issue. I have a friend who went through the same thing. She had no idea until after they were married that her DH did not want children. Did you know before you got married that your DH was not sure about kids. I am not sure if you are a Christian or not, but prayer works. It is good that you are able to talk about it honestly. Keep talking. There is never a perfect time to have kids.

Lindsey - I love your Sawyer signature! We got hooked on Lost during Christmas. I am all caught up now and ready for the rest of season 3.


----------



## pixie dust 112

Disneyfreak92 said:


> OK, I say count it as 1 please! I need it today. I didn't get to check back in last night because following dinner I decided to talk to DH again about something that has been bothering me, and it was NOT a good night. I'll get to that in a minute. First, my totals for yesterday...
> 
> B: oatmeal and yogurt - 220 calories
> S: half a chocolate donut - approx. 150 calories
> L: SBD wraps and Jello and about 3 bites of coconut cream pie- approx. 280 calories
> S: 1 brownie - approx. 400 calories
> D: chips and salsa and a dinner salad w/ no fat honey mustard dressing at Chili's - approx: 470 calories
> 
> TOTAL: approx. 1520 calories
> And I drank at least 96 oz. of water! I am SO OK with that!
> 
> Now then, I am going to take a turn at getting a bit personal, but I will try to keep this short-ish. I debated whether I should talk about this here or not. But the truth is, this will have a major impact on my weight loss mission, so I feel like it is relevant. So, last night after dinner, I brought up the topic of having children with DH. This is something I have been thinking about a LOT lately, and I feel that I am ready for them once I drop some weight and get healthier. DH is not ready and it seems highly unlikely that he ever will be. (This is not the first discussion we have had on the subject.) I have had a much better relationship with my parents, particularly my mom, than he has had with his. I understand everything he is saying and why he feels the way he does. I just wish he felt differently. Part of me feels that I should try to come to terms with the idea that he won't change his mind. But part of me refuses to give up on the hope that we will have kids one day because I honestly can't imagine not ever having them, or at least trying to. We will be talking again tonight or tomorrow, depending on what time he gets home from work. Basically, I am telling you all this because it is a challenge for me not to turn to food in this situation. I have not felt this way since I lost my father and grandfather 3 years ago, within 2 weeks of each other. At that time, I kind of said to myself, "Screw it. Eat whatever you want!" That is a big part of what got me where I am today weight-wise. I will NOT do that again! I love my DH dearly, and there is nothing that we can't work through together. I told him last night that I might need to seek counseling because of this, and now I am thinking that us going together might be better. However, I am sure there is not time for that until next month because of his schedule at work for their January sale. So, we will have to work through it on our own until then. I can't help but wonder if we were settled in Florida (We are planning on moving there in a couple of years.), and our career plans were panning out successfully, if he might feel differently, but neither of us can know that now. And I am now 33 years old and worried that 4-5 years from now, when all that will hopefully have happened, that I may not be able to have kids any longer. Heck, who know if I can have them now? My mom tried for several years (I believe 8.) before she finally had me when she was 29, and she has had both breast cancer and a hystorectomy (because of anemia and other issues) since then. Besides, I want a child now. I am all about compromise, and I can wait, but 4-5 years seems like a very long time, especially when I have no way of knowing if things will actually change at that time. I have always thought that if we tried to have kids and were not able to do so, that I would be OK with that. It would be hard, but I have a great relationship with DH, and we would be happy just the two of us. It is a lot harder to think about never trying to have kids in the first place. Anyway, this is what I am dealing with. And when I think about food, I am telling myself that it will not solve my problems. In fact, it will only make them worse. So, I am glad I have you all to both be accountable to and to turn to for support. So, wish me luck in both my future conversations with DH and those conversations with myself about making healthy choices.
> 
> I have a couple of girlfriends coming over later to do a belated Christmas exchange and celebrate my birthday. We are going to go do something girlie, I think. Maybe dinner and a chick flick. I WILL be good! Maybe we'll eat at Chili's again. I like their healthy choices.
> 
> So, love to you all.  Have a skinny day!



 What a tough thing to disagree about!  I'll be keeping you in my prayers.  Here's some  for you!


----------



## aries1980

Lynda, keeping in my thoughts and prayers wishing all the luck i can..


----------



## eeyore45

*Bee* that was beautiful - thank you for sharing your grandma with us - mine also was an amazing woman!!  Go Grandmas!!  

*Lynda*  I remember (as does dh!) the discussions we had, he also was determined to wait... and I was pushing... 30 aaack! (and to be clear, my mom had me at 18, my  closest friends and relatives all started having kids around the age of 20!!  ) One night when my sister/cousin were over, I remember thinking, this is it. I'm drawing a line in the sand... and the dear man FELL ASLEEP!!  Right in the middle of the discussion (OK so we were in bed!!)  I was so angry... (this he remembers!!) I grabbed him by the leg and squeezed real hard and nearly screeched I'm sure... "I NEED< WANT HAVE to have a baby NOW"  

That woke him up!!   

 and prayers and


----------



## Bee

eeyore45 said:


> *Bee* that was beautiful - thank you for sharing your grandma with us - mine also was an amazing woman!!  Go Grandmas!!
> 
> *Lynda*  I remember (as does dh!) the discussions we had, he also was determined to wait... and I was pushing... 30 aaack! (and to be clear, my mom had me at 18, my  closest friends and relatives all started having kids around the age of 20!!  ) One night when my sister/cousin were over, I remember thinking, this is it. I'm drawing a line in the sand... and the dear man FELL ASLEEP!!  Right in the middle of the discussion (OK so we were in bed!!)  I was so angry... (this he remembers!!) I grabbed him by the leg and squeezed real hard and nearly screeched I'm sure... "I NEED< WANT HAVE to have a baby NOW"
> 
> That woke him up!!
> 
> and prayers and



First.. I want to thank you for your kind words.. but, I want to point out just how special this relationship was.. she was my greatgrandmother.. She was my mothers grandmother.. I was so blessed to be so close to someone that was that far generation wise from me.. She was cool too..  ok-short story about my g-grandmother. She raised 3 of her 4 grandchildren as well.  Well, when my Uncle was a teenager my g-grandmother was doing wash and she found "rubbers" (not the kind you wear on your feet ) in his pocket.  Instead of confronting him she just turned on the record turntable and placed it on there.. so he knew she knew... but, never said a word! how funny.  I have so many stories.

Lynda- I am sorry to hear about the baby situation.  I will be sending


----------



## S.Poppins

How do I take a pic from photobucket and make it into my avatar?


----------



## lexmelinda

S.Poppins said:


> How do I take a pic from photobucket and make it into my avatar?


Stacey....Go into edit and then click on "resize". Resize it to "avatar".


----------



## dwheatl

Love you all. Sorry for the heartache and struggles some are going through. I took Mom to the dr. yesterday, and they had missed a serious injury after her car accident last week. Long story short-I'm taking her 2X a day to have a wound cleaned and dressed. Big worry because she's DIABETIC (for all of us worried about our healthy weight). Please pray for her to keep her leg.

Alright, on the up side, thanks to Wheat Thin for his comments (that really should be my name when I get the weight off, ya know). Here's one for the tag fairy-DH thinks I'm booty-licious. So my worries are all about the health. I don't want my kids to have to worry about me like I worry about my mom. Keep slimming, and make healthy choices.


----------



## Disneyfreak92

S.Poppins said:


> Lynda, this is a tough issue. I have a friend who went through the same thing. She had no idea until after they were married that her DH did not want children. Did you know before you got married that your DH was not sure about kids. I am not sure if you are a Christian or not, but prayer works. It is good that you are able to talk about it honestly. Keep talking. There is never a perfect time to have kids.



Before we were married, he DID want children. Since we have been married, many things have changed. We are in a place financially where we never thought we would be. Because of his promotion to finance manager, we have been able to get new furniture for our living room, join DVC, take multiple trips to WDW, finance my photography hobby that will hopefully turn into a career, and save up for a move to Florida. We have a lot of freedom both financially and with our time because we don't have kids, and he admits that while selfish, he is not willing to make the sacrifices that having a kid requires at this time, and he is not sure if and when that will change. His parents were very young when they had him (16 and 19) and were divorced before he was 2, I think. He has had some issues with his father, which I think have become worse since we have been married in the sense that our marriage has taken time away from his dad (and his father can be very immature about that), and I think Josh has matured a lot since we have been together and sees his dad a little bit differently. Not to mention the fact that he now sees the relationship I have with my mom (which is pretty good), so he has something to compare his to now. Also, (and this is the part I have some control over, if I am right) he has concerns about what it would do to our relationship. All the changes that have occurred since we have been together have made me a rather stressed out, absent-minded person. I have some plans to get back control of various things in my life (my weight for example), and I think that may have an impact on how he looks at it. It will have a positive impact on our relationship at the very least. I have been thinking a lot today, and I think that we will be having many future conversations about the subject. I feel much better right now than I did this morning. I'll just have to see if that continues after we talk again. 

Thanks all!


----------



## Disneyfreak92

Oh! I almost forgot! I am a Christian, and yes, I have been praying and will be doing a lot more, I am sure! Thank you all for keeping me in yours. You all will be in mine as well!


----------



## pixie dust 112

Hi peeps!  I'm just back from purchasing the Birthday elliptical machine.  DH has to put it together and then I'll be good to go!  (Not sure how long this will take tho!)

Of course, on the other hand, my neighbor just took my order for 8 boxes of Girl Scout cookies!  Oh well you only get about 2 to a box and I know the kids and Dh will eat most of them.  They have a sugar free brownie cookie this year so I ordered two boxes of those for DM (dear me!)

Danielle ~ prayers and  for your mom!


----------



## eeyore45

*Bee* I can only imagine what a strong, amazing woman your ggrandma was - I loved the 'rubber' story!!  I know my brother totally respect our grandma, I was a Senior in hs, and my dad was locked in at work ( a strike!) my mom was on a "girls only retreat" 2 states away... and my Freshman brother was going to have a pot/beer party... I got on the phone to our grandma (from Texas, we were in IN) and I dont know what she said, but it made him cry... and he was SOOOooo mad at me.... but he didnt ever think of having a party at our house again!!  Gotta love those women!!  I do try and raise our kids based on that love.... its not easy!

*Lynda* in your next talk to your dh, be sure and affirm his position, and ask if he can see your needs.  Then, let it go until after your affirmation with the health/weight/peep meet!!  I'm not sure if you were down for the 5K Jan '08, but maybe if he can see your love and determination, and know that in your heart there's room, God makes room....  Its just a feeling I got from your post, to have your talk really really focus on all the positive things in your relationship, (and you have posted a lot of positive - your relationship could've gone a much different way, but look how much love got you through...) and then let him watch you... let him observe... and I'll just bet his hardened heart will start to melt like the fat on my behind!!!


----------



## the Fidge

Linyda - My prayers and hopes are with you!  I was told many moons ago I could not conceive, it ws very hard to hear and decided to go full force at my careeer and gorw old with my cats!

God, on the other hand had a wonderfully different plan...MY DH!!  I was scheduled to have knee surgery and had to get blood work prior to admissions to have the Dr call and say go back they must have made an error they have you as preganant and he was as shocked as I was to learn sruegery would be cancelled I was preganant!  The dr had tehm run 4 tests, he was shocked!  This was a long standing and a diagnosis given by more than 4 specialists in NY!

To my joy I gave birth to that wonderful DS10 who has filled my life with joy beyonds my wildest dreams!  Dh and I had resided to the idea that adoption would be our option but God had another plan!  My Ds is a constant daily remeinder of Gods great miracles!  

I on the other hand became greddy and lost all 6 pregnancies after my DS I ate away my pain so no one could see the pain inside and put on a happy face!  My pain caught up with me when I faced the fact I was not cherishing the miracles every day of my son but being a bit distant to everyone just enough to keep me thinking at night when everyone was snugggled in for the night.  I would think of what I DID NOT HAVE rahter than what I did have.  The gift of my husband the gift of my son and how I yearned and longed for what I did not have.

I am finally on the otherside of this and am in full swing menapuase Yiippee and faced my truth that I got greedy!!!!  So this year I have promised myself to recommit to giving my family back the woman that my husband fell in love with and my son's mother back.

I pray you will know God's will for you and and it will be what you want too!  I now have kids, I drive for school the handicapped and volunteer and if all goes well I am being interviewed for an asssitant job with the challenged students in school...will see what God thinks of that idea.  

I have meet along my journey with this many ladies who have conceived when all drs stand scratching their heads but we know who is really in charge of that!!!  

The strangest of all is to learn that most of our struggles are for us to teach and show someone else God's mercy!  I can say that today I coudl not say that 3 years ago I last miscarried on my birthday begging and praying for God's mercy and thought he did not hear me.  Today, I know he heard me and gave me all his love and lets me heal too!  

I know it takes a great love of God and huamnity and a speacial perosn who craves to give their love to a child.  God Bless you !  Ok I promised myself not to cry or get all emotional writing this..............NOT!!!  Sorry...


OK UM I utterly refuse to pose in a bikini do you how many young men boys and children could be scared for life if I did!!!  Well on the upside we could use that a suggested form of birth control!!!!

ok I will turning 43 on June 24th and would love to wear a bathying suit in public by then!!! 

Have a great day all!!!

Duh I forgot to tell you the most important part....DH was not keen on the adoption idea nad told me later he was just happy to be toethger just the tow of us and said it just to keep the peace!!

Oh and EEYORE... I would love to participate for that 5k if you could squeeze my bum in their!!!   Hopefully it will be much smaller by then!


----------



## eeyore45

Pixiedust - you are smokin now!!  look out minnies, she's gonna overtake us in NO time!!  

I stayed on point so far!!  I passed  all those nasty fast food joints, healthy or not... they're gone... and I've got a crock pot going with Beef Barley Soup - mostly broth and leftover rib roast bones!!

But the water,  while out looking at more scrapbook stuff...  I know where all the potties are  and I'm not pregnant!!!  

so have you lifted your arms behind your back yet??? hmmm??? come on, get rid of that flab under those arms!!!


----------



## UtahMama

Disneyfreak92 said:


> OK, I say count it as 1 please! I need it today. I didn't get to check back in last night because following dinner I decided to talk to DH again about something that has been bothering me, and it was NOT a good night. I'll get to that in a minute. First, my totals for yesterday...
> 
> B: oatmeal and yogurt - 220 calories
> S: half a chocolate donut - approx. 150 calories
> L: SBD wraps and Jello and about 3 bites of coconut cream pie- approx. 280 calories
> S: 1 brownie - approx. 400 calories
> D: chips and salsa and a dinner salad w/ no fat honey mustard dressing at Chili's - approx: 470 calories
> 
> TOTAL: approx. 1520 calories
> And I drank at least 96 oz. of water! I am SO OK with that!
> 
> Now then, I am going to take a turn at getting a bit personal, but I will try to keep this short-ish. I debated whether I should talk about this here or not. But the truth is, this will have a major impact on my weight loss mission, so I feel like it is relevant. So, last night after dinner, I brought up the topic of having children with DH. This is something I have been thinking about a LOT lately, and I feel that I am ready for them once I drop some weight and get healthier. DH is not ready and it seems highly unlikely that he ever will be. (This is not the first discussion we have had on the subject.) I have had a much better relationship with my parents, particularly my mom, than he has had with his. I understand everything he is saying and why he feels the way he does. I just wish he felt differently. Part of me feels that I should try to come to terms with the idea that he won't change his mind. But part of me refuses to give up on the hope that we will have kids one day because I honestly can't imagine not ever having them, or at least trying to. We will be talking again tonight or tomorrow, depending on what time he gets home from work. Basically, I am telling you all this because it is a challenge for me not to turn to food in this situation. I have not felt this way since I lost my father and grandfather 3 years ago, within 2 weeks of each other. At that time, I kind of said to myself, "Screw it. Eat whatever you want!" That is a big part of what got me where I am today weight-wise. I will NOT do that again! I love my DH dearly, and there is nothing that we can't work through together. I told him last night that I might need to seek counseling because of this, and now I am thinking that us going together might be better. However, I am sure there is not time for that until next month because of his schedule at work for their January sale. So, we will have to work through it on our own until then. I can't help but wonder if we were settled in Florida (We are planning on moving there in a couple of years.), and our career plans were panning out successfully, if he might feel differently, but neither of us can know that now. And I am now 33 years old and worried that 4-5 years from now, when all that will hopefully have happened, that I may not be able to have kids any longer. Heck, who know if I can have them now? My mom tried for several years (I believe 8.) before she finally had me when she was 29, and she has had both breast cancer and a hystorectomy (because of anemia and other issues) since then. Besides, I want a child now. I am all about compromise, and I can wait, but 4-5 years seems like a very long time, especially when I have no way of knowing if things will actually change at that time. I have always thought that if we tried to have kids and were not able to do so, that I would be OK with that. It would be hard, but I have a great relationship with DH, and we would be happy just the two of us. It is a lot harder to think about never trying to have kids in the first place. Anyway, this is what I am dealing with. And when I think about food, I am telling myself that it will not solve my problems. In fact, it will only make them worse. So, I am glad I have you all to both be accountable to and to turn to for support. So, wish me luck in both my future conversations with DH and those conversations with myself about making healthy choices.
> 
> I have a couple of girlfriends coming over later to do a belated Christmas exchange and celebrate my birthday. We are going to go do something girlie, I think. Maybe dinner and a chick flick. I WILL be good! Maybe we'll eat at Chili's again. I like their healthy choices.
> 
> So, love to you all.  Have a skinny day!



Wow! Thank you for sharing! When I look at your DH, I see major wonderful daddy material! Look at him! He's a great big kid  He's probably just scared of not being good enough or able to support a family etc. It seems like most guys are that way. If you wait till you live in a certain spot, or make more money or graduate school or get a promotion (etc) you'll be 50 years old.  Give him time. He's awesome, I can tell (not really, he just looks nice and huggy). I hope you'll pray with him for guidance. Maybe his heart will soften in time. Meanwhile, dont do what I did and start buying baby stuff just to save...and moping when I passed by baby clothes at the store! THAT wasn't my best moment. Future daddy's are funny. My DH would instantly go into "we dont have enough money mode" when I'd either tell him I wanted a baby or (worse) when it was a surprise (my last little one). BUT, all that is melted away when they hold that little soft bundle in the hospital. For some reason, God just takes care of things.


----------



## the Fidge

ok will go and sit queitly in corner have a nice day!


----------



## winkers

GRRRRRR!  I just spent 1/2 hour typing a long "true confession" and finally figuring out how to put up a picture.......thanks Melinda!  And then my computer had a glitch, and I lost everything.  

Bee, thanks for sharing about your great grandma!  I've had some amazing women in my life too.  Grandma's rock! 

Lynda, I can't imagine how frustrated you must feel.  Wether or not to have kids never was a problem for me since even tho I was on bc I got pregnant 3 months after we were married.   So I became a mom at the ripe ol age of 19!  Hang in there!  

Thanks to wheathins I was thinking about why I realy want to loose weight and that could take hours to explain in full.  Mostly I just want to feel good about myself on the outside, and there is alot of diabetes in my family.  I've seen all of the side effects and I've sworn I'm going to beet it!   My other issue is with how I feel with my family.  I was always the ugly duckling growing up, and a few years ago my dad even admited that yes I was. OUCH! That one hurt.  Anyways my sisters and mom are all beautifull skiny minnies who could eat whatever they wanted.  Then there was me with an extra 10lbs no matter what I did.  I was a whopping size 10 when I graduated and thought I was gigantic.  Oh to be that huge now!!  So I'm tired of going home and feeling like daughterzilla when I hug my mom, and feeling horrible when I see family pictures.  Anyhoo, here's a pictue of my lil sis, mom and I last April, when I was there for a visit..............................


----------



## summersk

Lynda  I am so sorry that you are going through this, but you are doing the right thing talking about it with your DH.  Having open non argumental conversations about things that deeply affect the two of you are SO important.  Having emotional struggles definately affects your weight loss, I know that on a really bad day I have to pull my will power with all my might and sometimes it's still not enough.  You'll make it through and be healthier and happier, just remind yourself that the food that you are thinking of eating will NOT ease the pain and can actually make it worse when you think about it later (or at least it does for me).  What about thinking about seeing someone (therapist) for yourself now, and DH joining you when he can after the sale?  Good Luck, vent here anytime (I sure do   )

I worked out today peeps!!! I WILL be a SKINNY MINNIE!  (and I'll always be a protein I guess lol, although if you are what you eat I guess I am a soybean)  1 hour taekwon do, with a Bo staff training follow up (training with a 6 foot stick  )  30 minutes running on the TM, and some light weight lifting & stretching afterwards  

I do need to eat though.  So far I have eaten:

BF: Apple & H20
Snack H20
Lunch:  100 calorie mini popcorn bag w/some butter buds sprinkles (10 calories worth   )
H20
2 veggie crackers at the grocery store (WHY do they have to put out samples?)
Dinner:  Unknown at this point I need a shower worse than I need a meal  I do want to binge eat as my oldest DD just called to tell me all about the new things Daddy bought her and her little sis (he's buying them new toys, ect EVERYTIME he sees them now   )  Oh, well at least she's excited that it's a new video game that she can play with me when she gets home tomorrow  

I know that I am WAY low on calories, but I have been so busy today shaking the    that I haven't had time, now if I can just be resonable tonight when I am all alone  

Wheathins:  Thanks for explaining!  No harm done.  You are welcome to join us we'll try to keep the estrogen under control   

Untill later, 
summers

Oh yeah I almost forgot:  BIRTHDAY NOVEMBER 5th 1977
And I'm tagless to.  My old user name summersfam4 had like 565 posts and was also tagless


----------



## eeyore45

the Fidge said:


> Linyda - My prayers and hopes are with you!  I was told many moons ago I could not conceive, it ws very hard to hear and decided to go full force at my careeer and gorw old with my cats!
> 
> God, on the other hand had a wonderfully different plan...MY DH!!  I was scheduled to have knee surgery and had to get blood work prior to admissions to have the Dr call and say go back they must have made an error they have you as preganant and he was as shocked as I was to learn sruegery would be cancelled I was preganant!  The dr had tehm run 4 tests, he was shocked!  This was a long standing and a diagnosis given by more than 4 specialists in NY!
> 
> To my joy I gave birth to that wonderful DS10 who has filled my life with joy beyonds my wildest dreams!  Dh and I had resided to the idea that adoption would be our option but God had another plan!  My Ds is a constant daily remeinder of Gods great miracles!
> 
> I on the other hand became greddy and lost all 6 pregnancies after my DS I ate away my pain so no one could see the pain inside and put on a happy face!  My pain caught up with me when I faced the fact I was not cherishing the miracles every day of my son but being a bit distant to everyone just enough to keep me thinking at night when everyone was snugggled in for the night.  I would think of what I DID NOT HAVE rahter than what I did have.  The gift of my husband the gift of my son and how I yearned and longed for what I did not have.
> 
> I am finally on the otherside of this and am in full swing menapuase Yiippee and faced my truth that I got greedy!!!!  So this year I have promised myself to recommit to giving my family back the woman that my husband fell in love with and my son's mother back.
> 
> I pray you will know God's will for you and and it will be what you want too!  I now have kids, I drive for school the handicapped and volunteer and if all goes well I am being interviewed for an asssitant job with the challenged students in school...will see what God thinks of that idea.
> 
> I have meet along my journey with this many ladies who have conceived when all drs stand scratching their heads but we know who is really in charge of that!!!
> 
> The strangest of all is to learn that most of our struggles are for us to teach and show someone else God's mercy!  I can say that today I coudl not say that 3 years ago I last miscarried on my birthday begging and praying for God's mercy and thought he did not hear me.  Today, I know he heard me and gave me all his love and lets me heal too!
> 
> I know it takes a great love of God and huamnity and a speacial perosn who craves to give their love to a child.  God Bless you !  Ok I promised myself not to cry or get all emotional writing this..............NOT!!!  Sorry...
> 
> 
> OK UM I utterly refuse to pose in a bikini do you how many young men boys and children could be scared for life if I did!!!  Well on the upside we could use that a suggested form of birth control!!!!
> 
> ok I will turning 43 on June 24th and would love to wear a bathying suit in public by then!!!
> 
> Have a great day all!!!
> 
> Duh I forgot to tell you the most important part....DH was not keen on the adoption idea nad told me later he was just happy to be toethger just the tow of us and said it just to keep the peace!!
> 
> Oh and EEYORE... I would love to participate for that 5k if you could squeeze my bum in their!!!   Hopefully it will be much smaller by then!



Thank you for taking the time to share!!  Sometimes I forget that  higher power - God does have a plan, trying to figure it out sometimes, or sometimes I run from it, and feel like Jonah being swallowed by the whale!!

I too suffered a few miscarriages, and an ectopic pregnancy... how dd came to be -its truly God's plan!!  (I have a 21 and 18 DS - and then DD!!)

Hope you're having a great day!!


----------



## eeyore45

Wow *Winkers* - what a beautiful picture!!  Sorry you lost that post - this laptop gets no power to the battery - it was a throwaway laptop (DH is a computer geek  *software engineer*  )

*Summer*  for you!!  I have yet to exercise - plenty of time right?
*sigh... I"ll get there with all your help - just keep posting, it helps!! 

The only way I got my tags is to chase the darn TF all around the Community board, whenever I see a tag fairy post (thank you, or has anyone seen the TF lately)  I go in and try and post, when the TF was busy during the Chachi picture, it was happening, so I hung out there - and posted to the TF - I am not clever...  lucky maybe!!  I got my first tag about the pixie dust quite by accident, on the community board there were  lots of TF thank you posts, and I didnt understand about "pixie dust" so I thought, well my first time to WDW in 15 years, things change, so I posted about whether I should bring "pixie dust" ie glitter... 

My 2nd tag came again as I was following the TF threads, and I didnt get any of my "clever" (ok not so clever) witticisms, instead TF wanted to know how much I paid for my pixie dust... (that one disappeared btw - another thing to remember, what the TF gives, the TF can give away - one poster actually started a thread about giving away her tags, and was upset when the TF did just that!!! )

So, there is lots of disparging posts about being tagless, just hang out on those threads, and commiserate in a nice friendly, suck up to the tag fairy way, and you never know...

Now with UTM I dont know, she's gifted with wit!!


----------



## Bee

the Fidge said:


> Linyda - My prayers and hopes are with you!  I was told many moons ago I could not conceive, it ws very hard to hear and decided to go full force at my careeer and gorw old with my cats!
> 
> God, on the other hand had a wonderfully different plan...MY DH!!  I was scheduled to have knee surgery and had to get blood work prior to admissions to have the Dr call and say go back they must have made an error they have you as preganant and he was as shocked as I was to learn sruegery would be cancelled I was preganant!  The dr had tehm run 4 tests, he was shocked!  This was a long standing and a diagnosis given by more than 4 specialists in NY!
> 
> To my joy I gave birth to that wonderful DS10 who has filled my life with joy beyonds my wildest dreams!  Dh and I had resided to the idea that adoption would be our option but God had another plan!  My Ds is a constant daily remeinder of Gods great miracles!
> 
> I on the other hand became greddy and lost all 6 pregnancies after my DS I ate away my pain so no one could see the pain inside and put on a happy face!  My pain caught up with me when I faced the fact I was not cherishing the miracles every day of my son but being a bit distant to everyone just enough to keep me thinking at night when everyone was snugggled in for the night.  I would think of what I DID NOT HAVE rahter than what I did have.  The gift of my husband the gift of my son and how I yearned and longed for what I did not have.
> 
> I am finally on the otherside of this and am in full swing menapuase Yiippee and faced my truth that I got greedy!!!!  So this year I have promised myself to recommit to giving my family back the woman that my husband fell in love with and my son's mother back.
> 
> I pray you will know God's will for you and and it will be what you want too!  I now have kids, I drive for school the handicapped and volunteer and if all goes well I am being interviewed for an asssitant job with the challenged students in school...will see what God thinks of that idea.
> 
> I have meet along my journey with this many ladies who have conceived when all drs stand scratching their heads but we know who is really in charge of that!!!
> 
> The strangest of all is to learn that most of our struggles are for us to teach and show someone else God's mercy!  I can say that today I coudl not say that 3 years ago I last miscarried on my birthday begging and praying for God's mercy and thought he did not hear me.  Today, I know he heard me and gave me all his love and lets me heal too!
> 
> I know it takes a great love of God and huamnity and a speacial perosn who craves to give their love to a child.  God Bless you !  Ok I promised myself not to cry or get all emotional writing this..............NOT!!!  Sorry...
> 
> 
> OK UM I utterly refuse to pose in a bikini do you how many young men boys and children could be scared for life if I did!!!  Well on the upside we could use that a suggested form of birth control!!!!
> 
> ok I will turning 43 on June 24th and would love to wear a bathying suit in public by then!!!
> 
> Have a great day all!!!
> 
> Duh I forgot to tell you the most important part....DH was not keen on the adoption idea nad told me later he was just happy to be toethger just the tow of us and said it just to keep the peace!!
> 
> Oh and EEYORE... I would love to participate for that 5k if you could squeeze my bum in their!!!   Hopefully it will be much smaller by then!



Thank you for sharing.. I bet it was a blessing and a miracle.. we tried for 2 and 1/2 yrs for the 1st one.. then the second was a suprise... 

So, glad you are now at peace in your life.. GOD is GOOD!!


----------



## pixie dust 112

Winkers~

I saw the picture!  You are the most beautiful person in that picture.  Your mom and your sister are very attractive, but you are as pretty (and IMHO prettier!) and you've got that something special sparkle in your eye.  Love your hair color!  Ugly duckling I think not!!!!!!


----------



## Bee

winkers said:


> GRRRRRR!  I just spent 1/2 hour typing a long "true confession" and finally figuring out how to put up a picture.......thanks Melinda!  And then my computer had a glitch, and I lost everything.
> 
> Bee, thanks for sharing about your great grandma!  I've had some amazing women in my life too.  Grandma's rock!
> 
> Lynda, I can't imagine how frustrated you must feel.  Wether or not to have kids never was a problem for me since even tho I was on bc I got pregnant 3 months after we were married.   So I became a mom at the ripe ol age of 19!  Hang in there!
> 
> Thanks to wheathins I was thinking about why I realy want to loose weight and that could take hours to explain in full.  Mostly I just want to feel good about myself on the outside, and there is alot of diabetes in my family.  I've seen all of the side effects and I've sworn I'm going to beet it!   My other issue is with how I feel with my family.  I was always the ugly duckling growing up, and a few years ago my dad even admited that yes I was. OUCH! That one hurt.  Anyways my sisters and mom are all beautifull skiny minnies who could eat whatever they wanted.  Then there was me with an extra 10lbs no matter what I did.  I was a whopping size 10 when I graduated and thought I was gigantic.  Oh to be that huge now!!  So I'm tired of going home and feeling like daughterzilla when I hug my mom, and feeling horrible when I see family pictures.  Anyhoo, here's a pictue of my lil sis, mom and I last April, when I was there for a visit..............................



YOU ARE BEAUTIFUL!!!!  I THINK THEY NEED TO SEE AN EYECARE PROFESSIONAL!!!  Love ya, mean it!!


----------



## pixie dust 112

Hey peeps!

Elliptical machine is assembled and I just did 20 minutes on it!  Haven't done an elliptical in about 6 or 7 months and boy did it kick my... ahhhhh... bootie!

Figure I'll try for 20 minutes every morning and 20 minutes every evening for a while and then work my way up!  I don't look like the ladies on the TV commercials yet!!!  But I'm on the way


----------



## harleygirl

Winkers - Girl you are so pretty!!! and remember what Mom always said - pretty is as pretty does!!  no way are you ugly duckling!!  you are very striking lady with that gorgeous hair!!!

thanks to all the posts shared here today!  wont take time to acknowledge as I have come down with episudy and am on my way to boil it out in a HOT bath...BUT I will say that posting the ways we struggle with our emotions and learning the whys of our binging are goin a long ways to turn that rain of bad habits around... baby steps, this is about being healthy, inside and out!  part of that means taking a harsh look at why we do what we do!!!  

GREAT JOB PEEPS!!!  keep up the positive posts!!  and dont forget to find something to laugh at everyday!!! laughing burns calories..did you know???


----------



## harleygirl

Okay I read on msn (i thnk) yesterday about the makers of several Diet products just lost a suit for making false advertising... one was Xenadrine, One a Day Weight Loss and something else...false advertising because they dont "Melt away the pounds/fat"   study showed that groups given these magic pills and those given placebo...guess who lost weight? righto - placebo group...whas that tell us??

We are doing the right thing!!!   We are gonna make a change in ourselves and then when we get to our goal we can say "HEY check out how smokin hot I am, cause I am strong and I did this all by myself!!!" 

Way to go Peeps!!


----------



## AnnNan

Hi, everyone!  I've been lurking around the boards for several months now and this one specifically - since I first saw it in UM's signature.  I'm beginning to feel like an eavesdropper, but I don't want to leave so I figure I have to introduce myself.  My name is Nancy, but my nieces and nephew - and some almost nieces and nephews call me AnnNan - short for Aunt Nancy - which I love.  Hence my user name.  

I'm quite a bit overweight and have been working on it since last February but have only lost about twelve pounds.  I've lost enough inches to be satisfied with that. So I may report maintenance a lot of weeks!  But that is better than gaining.  I was thankful like so many of you to get through Thanksgiving and Christmas without gaining weight.

I won't say I hope it's okay for me to join because having listened in I know I will be welcome!  Thanks for letting me join and good wishes to all for our success!


----------



## harleygirl

aries1980 said:


> I've found the link for 2008 and the dealines if you wanna dothe family 5k run in jan 2008
> 
> http://disneyworldsports.disney.go....e=Marathon2008FullMarathonEventInfoDetailPage
> 
> its half way down the page..



hey those who know you want to go, might want to register early so we dont miss out on a spot


----------



## harleygirl

AnnNan!!!  glad to have fresh meat!!uh I mean fresh motivation!!  good for you losing your 12 pounds!!  My goal has been changed from 30 to 5!!  I just want that banner!!! then I'll go for 5 more...baby steps!

please let us know if you have any pointers!!!

BEE - making your "fires" tomorrow!


----------



## pixie dust 112

AnnNan said:


> Hi, everyone!  I've been lurking around the boards for several months now and this one specifically - since I first saw it in UM's signature.  I'm beginning to feel like an eavesdropper, but I don't want to leave so I figure I have to introduce myself.  My name is Nancy, but my nieces and nephew - and some almost nieces and nephews call me AnnNan - short for Aunt Nancy - which I love.  Hence my user name.
> 
> I'm quite a bit overweight and have been working on it since last February but have only lost about twelve pounds.  I've lost enough inches to be satisfied with that. So I may report maintenance a lot of weeks!  But that is better than gaining.  I was thankful like so many of you to get through Thanksgiving and Christmas without gaining weight.
> 
> I won't say I hope it's okay for me to join because having listened in I know I will be welcome!  Thanks for letting me join and good wishes to all for our success!




 Did you post your bikini pics yet?  Just kidding!


----------



## eeyore45

harleygirl said:


> AnnNan!!!  glad to have fresh meat!!uh I mean fresh motivation!!  good for you losing your 12 pounds!!  My goal has been changed from 30 to 5!!  I just want that banner!!! then I'll go for 5 more...baby steps!
> 
> please let us know if you have any pointers!!!
> 
> BEE - making your "fires" tomorrow!



HEAR HERE!!  WELCOME, welcome AnnNan - thank you for joining, thank you for sharing!!     Hope you get comfy enough to post often, but not so comfy you remain seating, we have to do all those exercises while reading ya know!!   (wish the bouncy bouncy 's were on page one - )

Harleygirl, you GO!!  Dont let anything stand in your way!!  I saw all those news reports on the Xenedrine, and Trimspa - I figured out a long time ago the gimmick was/is chromium picolinate - so stick with that, but even that Mr. 8weeks to Optimum Health aka Dr. Weil debunked that myth... 

Everyone post those results of the "fires" I have 4 fresh sweet potaotes I aint touchin!!   some Salmon too, dh is just waiting for me!!

I will say that the lemon juice in hot/warm water first thing in the morning is a keeper - after debunking the trimspa pills they did introduced what did work, fruits, veggies, portion control, and lemon juice is a great way to rid yourself of all that water that hangs on to you...trust me!!


----------



## dismom9761

*AnnNan!!*I know you will like it here and get the support that you need.

*Winkers*,You are beautiful!!and don't let anyone tell you any different.

*Pixiedust*,congrats on your elliptical. I miss having a piece of equipment at home that is so convenient.

*Lynda*,I don't really have any advice but I am keeping you in my prayers.

*summer*,Way to go on your exercise today..you rock!! 

I know I have left people out but it is soo hard ro keep up here..just know that I love ya all!!


----------



## harleygirl

pixie dust 112 said:


> Did you post your bikini pics yet?  Just kidding!



OMGosh if I did that I'd have to pay for everyones corrective eye surgery


----------



## dismom9761

I did okay today I guess but I didn't exactly "Kick it up a notch" like I wanted.I got up this morning and Rachel (DD2) was wheezing and barking so I had to take her to the Dr.She is feeling fine but sounds not so good when she coughs.She has Reactive Airway Disease and now is on steroids (AGAIN)for spasmodic croup.He also got to see her in action and asked some questions and said that she has some "issues" that may need some professional help if she doesn't start to grow out of it. We already knew that so no big shock there. 
   My daddy(and no matter how old I get he will always be my "daddy") took me out to lunch for my birthday and I ordered exactly what I wanted but only ate half.I went to the gym and did the different weigts for an hour and then did about thirty minutes on the elliptical and treadmill.
  I am not feeling so great tonight-kind of depressed and there is alot of tension between DH and myself.We seem to be walking on eggshells with each other and snapping alot.
  We all need to send some  Harley's way she was over tonight(GO COLTS) and she feels horrible.
    Bye for now...


----------



## dwheatl

the Fidge said:


> Linyda - My prayers and hopes are with you!  I was told many moons ago I could not conceive, it ws very hard to hear and decided to go full force at my careeer and gorw old with my cats!
> 
> God, on the other hand had a wonderfully different plan...MY DH!!  I was scheduled to have knee surgery and had to get blood work prior to admissions to have the Dr call and say go back they must have made an error they have you as preganant and he was as shocked as I was to learn sruegery would be cancelled I was preganant!  The dr had tehm run 4 tests, he was shocked!  This was a long standing and a diagnosis given by more than 4 specialists in NY!
> 
> To my joy I gave birth to that wonderful DS10 who has filled my life with joy beyonds my wildest dreams!  Dh and I had resided to the idea that adoption would be our option but God had another plan!  My Ds is a constant daily remeinder of Gods great miracles!
> 
> I on the other hand became greddy and lost all 6 pregnancies after my DS I ate away my pain so no one could see the pain inside and put on a happy face!  My pain caught up with me when I faced the fact I was not cherishing the miracles every day of my son but being a bit distant to everyone just enough to keep me thinking at night when everyone was snugggled in for the night.  I would think of what I DID NOT HAVE rahter than what I did have.  The gift of my husband the gift of my son and how I yearned and longed for what I did not have.
> 
> I am finally on the otherside of this and am in full swing menapuase Yiippee and faced my truth that I got greedy!!!!  So this year I have promised myself to recommit to giving my family back the woman that my husband fell in love with and my son's mother back.
> 
> I pray you will know God's will for you and and it will be what you want too!  I now have kids, I drive for school the handicapped and volunteer and if all goes well I am being interviewed for an asssitant job with the challenged students in school...will see what God thinks of that idea.
> 
> I have meet along my journey with this many ladies who have conceived when all drs stand scratching their heads but we know who is really in charge of that!!!
> 
> The strangest of all is to learn that most of our struggles are for us to teach and show someone else God's mercy!  I can say that today I coudl not say that 3 years ago I last miscarried on my birthday begging and praying for God's mercy and thought he did not hear me.  Today, I know he heard me and gave me all his love and lets me heal too!
> 
> I know it takes a great love of God and huamnity and a speacial perosn who craves to give their love to a child.  God Bless you !  Ok I promised myself not to cry or get all emotional writing this..............NOT!!!  Sorry...
> 
> 
> 
> Duh I forgot to tell you the most important part....DH was not keen on the adoption idea nad told me later he was just happy to be toethger just the tow of us and said it just to keep the peace!!


  You got to me!


----------



## aries1980

ok everyone!!! sign ups for the marthon half marathon and 5k will be open on Jan 8.  So sign up ladies and lets make a tally so we can plan for those shirts  


Nove get up do some squats work those buns and tummy and have a great night!


----------



## Bee

AnnNan said:


> Hi, everyone!  I've been lurking around the boards for several months now and this one specifically - since I first saw it in UM's signature.  I'm beginning to feel like an eavesdropper, but I don't want to leave so I figure I have to introduce myself.  My name is Nancy, but my nieces and nephew - and some almost nieces and nephews call me AnnNan - short for Aunt Nancy - which I love.  Hence my user name.
> 
> I'm quite a bit overweight and have been working on it since last February but have only lost about twelve pounds.  I've lost enough inches to be satisfied with that. So I may report maintenance a lot of weeks!  But that is better than gaining.  I was thankful like so many of you to get through Thanksgiving and Christmas without gaining weight.
> 
> I won't say I hope it's okay for me to join because having listened in I know I will be welcome!  Thanks for letting me join and good wishes to all for our success!




WELCOME!!!!   We were post number   1


----------



## dwheatl

UM did you see the Diet Poopsie commercial today during football? It was real clips of players, coaches, etc, but with different dialogue about DP. My favorite was a player crying, saying, "Nobody asked me if I wanted a DP." It made me think of you.


----------



## Bee

aries1980 said:


> ok everyone!!! sign ups for the marthon half marathon and 5k will be open on Jan 8.  So sign up ladies and lets make a tally so we can plan for those shirts
> 
> 
> Nove get up do some squats work those buns and tummy and have a great night!



   I cant commit....................yet.


----------



## UtahMama

Welcome *AnnNan*!!! You KNOW you are welcome to jump right in any time! Friday is weigh day, so have a wonderful and heatly week!  

*Fidge*!!! We all just love you to smithereens!  

*AllyaAll*: It took hours and hours but I just posted my next to the last chapter in 3 parts (that's like a month and a half worth!) on my TR. Pg. 110. DONT go back and read it all from the start if you havent read yet. I tried to let you jump right in and hopefully know us and what was going on. I hope  you guys like!

dismom- is it your birthday? Happy Birthday!!!! Yay!!!! Sorry about your marriage tension. There's alot of that going around. It'll get better. Marriage is a lot harder than it looks! I only go stark raving mad if he's around me all the time! He works 2:30 to midnight so he's around alllll the time! Too much togetherness is not always a good thing, eh? Hope you had a very wonderful Birthday!!!


----------



## UtahMama

dwheatl said:


> UM did you see the Diet Poopsie commercial today during football? It was real clips of players, coaches, etc, but with different dialogue about DP. My favorite was a player crying, saying, "Nobody asked me if I wanted a DP." It made me think of you.



Yayyy! I am swigging a nice refreshing caff. free diet Puppies right now! Thanks for thinking of me. I'll so be watching for that!!!


----------



## Bee

UM  did you have the "fires" tonight?


----------



## UtahMama

Bee said:


> UM  did you have the "fires" tonight?



Those fires are just delicious! I made them in a ziplock bag (to save from washing a bowl!) and shook them with the oil, parm. cheese and spices. I had them for lunch and Dinner! SOOOO yummy. My kids didnt like them, becasue I put a pinch and a half of the cayenne! I just had them alone, but they would also be wonderful with beef and a salad. You should do that recipe for the recipe-circle thing!

Sweet Potato "Fires" are a Party in your mouth!


----------



## Bee

UtahMama said:


> Those fires are just delicious! I made them in a ziplock bag (to save from washing a bowl!) and shook them with the oil, parm. cheese and spices. I had them for lunch and Dinner! SOOOO yummy. My kids didnt like them, becasue I put a pinch and a half of the cayenne! I just had them alone, but they would also be wonderful with beef and a salad. You should do that recipe for the recipe-circle thing!
> 
> Sweet Potato "Fires" are a Party in your mouth!



you are so funny.  I am off to read Nebo's current trip report... thanks to you.


----------



## Disneyfreak92

eeyore45 said:


> *Lynda* in your next talk to your dh, be sure and affirm his position, and ask if he can see your needs.  Then, let it go until after your affirmation with the health/weight/peep meet!!  I'm not sure if you were down for the 5K Jan '08, but maybe if he can see your love and determination, and know that in your heart there's room, God makes room....  Its just a feeling I got from your post, to have your talk really really focus on all the positive things in your relationship, (and you have posted a lot of positive - your relationship could've gone a much different way, but look how much love got you through...) and then let him watch you... let him observe... and I'll just bet his hardened heart will start to melt like the fat on my behind!!!



That is just what I was thinking (well, not about your behind ). I was thinking that if I make the changes I want to make in myself, it will make our relationship better, and he will see that and realize that we can accomplish anything. We'll see. I will say that I feel much better after we talked tonight. He said that he would think about it often and that we can talk about it. He just doesn't know at this point if his feelings will ever change. It seems much more hopeful than last night, and I did get the opportunity to say some things that I didn't last night. Like that I think he would make a great dad and that he should know that if we do have kids, our relationship with each other will still be a priority. 

Thank you sooooo much to you all for youtr thoughts and prayers!  

And to all those going through struggles, you are in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Disneyfreak92

UtahMama said:


> Wow! Thank you for sharing! When I look at your DH, I see major wonderful daddy material! Look at him! He's a great big kid  He's probably just scared of not being good enough or able to support a family etc. It seems like most guys are that way. If you wait till you live in a certain spot, or make more money or graduate school or get a promotion (etc) you'll be 50 years old.  Give him time. He's awesome, I can tell (not really, he just looks nice and huggy).



You hit the nail on the head UM! He is a great big kid and sooooooooooooooooooooo huggy!  I think you have him pegged!


----------



## S.Poppins

Okay, so why is it on the top of our thread that we have to watch that woman take her shirt off! What does that have to do with deodorant? Do the rest of you see the same thing?


----------



## S.Poppins

lexmelinda said:


> Stacey....Go into edit and then click on "resize". Resize it to "avatar".



I did this, but when I went into edit your avatar on the Dis, and I entered the url for the avatar, nothing happened. 

Lynda, I will continue to pray for you and your DH. This is a big issue.


----------



## Disneyfreak92

the Fidge said:


> Linyda - My prayers and hopes are with you!  I was told many moons ago I could not conceive, it ws very hard to hear and decided to go full force at my careeer and gorw old with my cats!
> 
> God, on the other hand had a wonderfully different plan...MY DH!!  I was scheduled to have knee surgery and had to get blood work prior to admissions to have the Dr call and say go back they must have made an error they have you as preganant and he was as shocked as I was to learn sruegery would be cancelled I was preganant!  The dr had tehm run 4 tests, he was shocked!  This was a long standing and a diagnosis given by more than 4 specialists in NY!
> 
> To my joy I gave birth to that wonderful DS10 who has filled my life with joy beyonds my wildest dreams!  Dh and I had resided to the idea that adoption would be our option but God had another plan!  My Ds is a constant daily remeinder of Gods great miracles!
> 
> I on the other hand became greddy and lost all 6 pregnancies after my DS I ate away my pain so no one could see the pain inside and put on a happy face!  My pain caught up with me when I faced the fact I was not cherishing the miracles every day of my son but being a bit distant to everyone just enough to keep me thinking at night when everyone was snugggled in for the night.  I would think of what I DID NOT HAVE rahter than what I did have.  The gift of my husband the gift of my son and how I yearned and longed for what I did not have.
> 
> I am finally on the otherside of this and am in full swing menapuase Yiippee and faced my truth that I got greedy!!!!  So this year I have promised myself to recommit to giving my family back the woman that my husband fell in love with and my son's mother back.
> 
> I pray you will know God's will for you and and it will be what you want too!  I now have kids, I drive for school the handicapped and volunteer and if all goes well I am being interviewed for an asssitant job with the challenged students in school...will see what God thinks of that idea.
> 
> I have meet along my journey with this many ladies who have conceived when all drs stand scratching their heads but we know who is really in charge of that!!!
> 
> The strangest of all is to learn that most of our struggles are for us to teach and show someone else God's mercy!  I can say that today I coudl not say that 3 years ago I last miscarried on my birthday begging and praying for God's mercy and thought he did not hear me.  Today, I know he heard me and gave me all his love and lets me heal too!
> 
> I know it takes a great love of God and huamnity and a speacial perosn who craves to give their love to a child.  God Bless you !  Ok I promised myself not to cry or get all emotional writing this..............NOT!!!  Sorry...



Thank you so much for sharing! This is truly inspiring to me.  

OH, and I did good today ladies!...
B: one brownie (approx. 400)
L/D: Chili's Guiltless Grill Salmon w/ black beans and steamed veggies (480) and chips and salsa (approx. 350)
Snacks: 2 WW popsicles (120) and part of a mini bag of 94% fat free popcorn (approx. 75)

TOTAL: 1425 calories and over 100 ounces of water (I lost track!) 

I feel empowered! I had many temptations today, and I chose what to put in my mouth, and I made good choices! I don't need food to make me feel better, and I didn't try to use it for that purpose. Woot, Woot!


----------



## lexmelinda

*GOOD MORNING! * (The sun is working again.....YAY!)

*First things first....*

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY, DISMOM AMY!!!* You look so young and skinny!!! Party time!!
           

*AnnNan*....   First post AND you're bearing flowers? Come on in and have a nice tall glass of water. Sit a spell and chat with us. Gotta work on that post count.  

*Lynda*......Thanks for sharing with us.  I hope with some counseling and lots of prayer DH's heart will soften. I think it's easy to say you can live without a hypothetical child...to see it as something that may cause inconvenience and sacrifice. As a mother of three, I must say there are truly not words to describe how you feel when you hold your own real baby in your arms. Your husband will grow a new heart that day and there will be more love in your family than ever before. You will be in my prayers, sweet girl.  

*Fidge*......How sweet you are to share your story with us. I'm so happy that we are in a group where we feel comfortable doing so in order to help each other. Your faith and your life inspire me.  

*Bee*......You must have posted the fires recipe on Tuesday...the day I got behind. Pretty please post again. My mouth needs a party! Also I have a great new pork loin recipe that I tried last week although not too skinny....._Can of whole berry cranberry sauce, 1/2 cup orange marmalade, 1 envelope lipton onion soup mix, and 1 small bottle catalina dressing. Mix, pour over a pork loin (in a well oiled dish), bake at 325 for 2/3 hours._ Talk about a party in your mouth. YUM!

*S.Poppins*....I tried it and it didn't work for me either. The DIS avatar standards are 4KB and it's HARD to find something under 4KB. Do you have Photoshop or anything that will convert the file to a .gif? That would make it smaller....maybe small enough to use?

*Yesterday...*
I was pretty good re: calories but no water or exercise unless you count wrangling a hyperactive, cabin fever, broken arm kid into the bathtub with a plastic bag taped to his arm.....it WAS a workout! 

*HAVE A GREAT SUNDAY, EVERYONE!!!*


----------



## eeyore45

dismom9761 said:


> I did okay today I guess but I didn't exactly "Kick it up a notch" like I wanted.I got up this morning and Rachel (DD2) was wheezing and barking so I had to take her to the Dr.She is feeling fine but sounds not so good when she coughs.She has Reactive Airway Disease and now is on steroids (AGAIN)for spasmodic croup.*He also got to see her in action and asked some questions and said that she has some "issues" that may need some professional help* if she doesn't start to grow out of it. We already knew that so no big shock there.
> My daddy(and no matter how old I get he will always be my "daddy") took me out to lunch for my birthday and I ordered exactly what I wanted but only ate half.I went to the gym and did the different weigts for an hour and then did about thirty minutes on the elliptical and treadmill.
> I am not feeling so great tonight-kind of depressed and there is alot of tension between DH and myself.We seem to be walking on eggshells with each other and snapping alot.
> We all need to send some  Harley's way she was over tonight(GO COLTS) and she feels horrible.
> Bye for now...



 
My goodness - it certainly can and  does put a strain on a relationship!!  Try and {hug} more!!  we're certainly experiencing our share of strains thanks to dd and her "fears"... she has a fear of being the last one to sleep, she has a "fear" of the dentist, and doctor, to the point were not welcome at one dentist!  She has always been challenging, but since I know the only reason she is here is due to God's miracle, I have to figure it out, so I often pray for His guidance, peace, and strength!!!
 

*Lynda* I got a warm fuzzy feeling reading your post!!  

*fidge*come out come out wherever you are....  

*Aries*  I have to check my bank balance and get back to you!!  Dh thinks he has until June to sign up for the marathon...  

oh, and do please keep those *typos* coming, it makes me lol - I need to laugh!!  *Bee* I so appreciate your spirit!  esp since we've renamed the awesome treat in your honor!! Sweet Potato Fires!!   

It seems that *UTM* is kitting   nails ... not as good as fires tho!!  

*SPoppins*   You'd think if anyone was taking a shirt off we could get Orlando Bloom up there>   I just have a static picture of Smee and Hook from Dreams Unlimited!! 

of course your post made me     

OK, I"m going to lay down, and take a 2 hour nap, dd has finally drifted off to sleep, I have a weak long headache, that I now think has more to do with the new pillows (did anyone see Oprah?  get new pillows!!  ) than anything else - we're testing 2... and the headache seems to originate in my shoulders this mornin... of course 6 hours of uninterrupted sleep would help a lot too!!


----------



## eeyore45

sneaking in while I'm posting *Melinda*!!  Great post - you are so right about those babies!!  

*Dismom Amy*Having a birthday!!  Make it GRAND!!  











OOOh Look at the gif I found for Newbies!!!






(Its not the birthday gif I was looking for - but hey, I'm lookin!!  )


----------



## eeyore45

Here's another goodie!! 






or this one!!   






hmm Minnie used to spell out welcome?!! 


I really need to organize my photobucket account huh?!!!

speaking of news... did you hear about 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




apparently at WDW someone is complaining he "roughed up" the older son, and they have it on video!!  They showed it on the news, and the newscaster shrugged and said, "It seems like a whole lot of much ado about nothing!"  No one's going to want to "play" tigger!


----------



## eeyore45

*PS to AnnNan* have you figured out how my post count got so high??

 

I need a nap!!

nite nite!


----------



## UtahMama

Hey! I did hear about Tigger! Last night my 8 year old Dallen came running to me laughing and told me. He made it sound like Tigger smacked the teen!

Very Funny! Of course there's 2 sides to every story. That teen probably mouthed off to Tigger or was being naughty in some way...Maybe deserved a seat on the "naughty mat", not a smack by Tigger!

Edited to add there's tons of stories about this...I wanted to see the video. Here's a picture of the video:

http://www.wftv.com/image/10686227/detail.html

This one is more detailed on what happened:
http://www.orlandosentinel.com/busi...315.story?coll=orl-business-headlines-tourism


----------



## pixie dust 112

Morning Peeps!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY AMY!!!


----------



## harleygirl

Happy Birthday Dis!!!!
girlfiend I was there and felt hose eggshells, said a prayer for ya before you even posted...prob is that he is male and we all know what those male species can be like sometimes  it'll get better...I just know it  BORG
(did I use it right)   


            

guess what !!! this is our week PEEPS!!! this is the week I know it we are all gonna see a loss!!!!  I think some of our peeps have disapeared in the last few weeks and hopefully if they all come back we can lose over 40 pounds, wouldnt that be awesome?!!    I havent seen nsalz or katinhat or minniemoo lately...should we tap them and say hello? checkin on them?


----------



## PrincessV

Good morning Peeps!  It's a new day and a new week and I AM MOTIVATED!    Can I have a re-do on my weigh-in?!  'Cause I'm down a pound today!  Now, my short-term goal is to maintain it till next Friday.

So, about the 5K... Who's registering for sure?  I absolutely want to do this, but I don't want to be the only Skinnie Minnie out there come game day!  Also, even with a year to prep, there's no way I can run the whole thing, (in addition to everything else, I have exercise-induced asthma  .)  Any chance I'll have some fellow peeps with whom to walk purposefully?!  



			
				UtahMama said:
			
		

> She started it....OK, I did. If allll woulda worked too if it wasn't for that meddling V!


Heh, heh, heh.  Couldn't help myself... I've got Shakespeare running through my veins. NOT!

*S.Poppins *- Interestingly, endometriosis was never even mentioned as a possibility.  I've wondered if that could be it, too.  Nope, I'm absolutely done having kids - one pregnancy was enough for me!

I really tried to catch up this AM, but there were 9 pages waiting for me  So a big shout out to all the losers - WAY TO GO! And a BIG round of  for everyone facing challenges these days.  Isn't it good to have a place to come for unconditional support?  I'm thinking of you all, even if I can't type it all out!

Best wishes for a good week!


----------



## summersk

Good Morning All.  I hope you are having a wonderful start to your Sunday.  I have gotten in my exercise today by going to the track with a friend.  We walked/ran for 1.5 hours (we had ALOT to catch up on as we haven't had a chance to talk for awhile).  
One a separate note,  I need to say goodbye  I soooo don't want to leave you guys, and I'll probably lurk, but I won't be posting much if at all.  It seems that while snooping for information on my computer on day while I wasn't home my husband came across this boards in the computer history log, and has since been reading my posts  so where I thought I was sharing my thoughts with my fellow peeps, I was also sharing my thoughts with him, and I don't want to do that right now, nothing like feeling violated.  If I have something to share with one of you I'll PM you if that's OK, and feel free to PM me  Thanks for all of your words of encouragement and motivation.  I feel like I am losing my friends.  

Welcome Newbies, you'll really like it here!   
Happy Birthday Amy!  
Princess V:  I hope they figure out what's going on soon, my thoughts and prayers are with you.
Lynda, Bee and Dismom you are all in my prayers, I will continue to hope things work out for you.
summers over and out


----------



## Disneyfreak92

*Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you! 
Happy Birthday dear Amy!
Happy Birthday to you! *


----------



## pixie dust 112

harleygirl said:


> Happy Birthday Dis!!!!
> girlfiend I was there and felt hose eggshells, said a prayer for ya before you even posted...prob is that he is male and we all know what those male species can be like sometimes  it'll get better...I just know it  BORG
> (did I use it right)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guess what !!! this is our week PEEPS!!! this is the week I know it we are all gonna see a loss!!!!  I think some of our peeps have disapeared in the last few weeks and hopefully if they all come back we can lose over 40 pounds, wouldnt that be awesome?!!    I havent seen nsalz or katinhat or minniemoo lately...should we tap them and say hello? checkin on them?




NSalz hopes to be back with us tomorrow!  Her Dh had a heart attack 3 weeks ago and it's been a rough recovery.  Things seem to be looking up but I'm sureany extra prayers you peeps have available would be appreciated!


----------



## UtahMama

I woke up HUNGRY and ate a WW 100 cal. blueberry yogurt. NOW, I'm starving and so I'm waiting for my Kashi black bean and mango with veggies on a 7-grain pilaf...oh it's NOT breakfast, but it's what I was hankering for. Everything Kashi makes is beyond yummy!

Harley, is the other Amy having a lovely birthday?  

Oh man, this is goooood breakfast!


----------



## harleygirl

Utah - yes, today is disamy's bday we're gonna go have barbie bites of birthday cake later this afternoon...her mom is making the most heavnely choc cake in the whole wide world...ie you have to eat this with a spoon nearly cause its so gooey...but I will be good, I will be good i will be good...maybe I'll just keep repeating WWPD WWPD 

Pixie OMGosh - I am so upset for nsalz!!!! did she post that and I miss it?  you think she'd mind a PM, or is she overwhelmed right now?

Summerz - I dont mind a PM and I hope you won't leave us, maybejust change your user?!  thats up to ya...but I hope you stay...good luck with whatever you decide! 

Princess V - I am registering fer shure - ie note the 80's reference (again) I think me and dis are 100% on this even if it means staying offsite, otherwise we will prob try to do Pop to keep the costs down...hoping that my dear family will get a trip down this yr and I plan to extend my tix by a day or two soes I can get them cheaper...we'll see!!  I am so stoked!! Animal Kingdom is like one of my fav parks, EVEREST ROCKS!!!!  I dont know if I will be able to run it at all, cause of this naty lil prob I have in my foot, but I will walk it proudly with my Peeps!!!  DH has yet to decide if he's going with, so not sure if it will be a girls trip or a couples trip... I cant wait!!! 
PS even if DH goes I doubt he'd walk it anyways - keep getting an "i dunno" when i ask


----------



## harleygirl

Doh - i think i misunderstood your reference utah - I havent talked to dis today, but its raining here yuk and tornadoey weather again and a party with lots of rowdy children indoors will prob drive her to drink later!! hehe  i'll let her know you asked about her - shes been having internet trouble so she's in and out


----------



## harleygirl

dismom9761 said:


> I did okay today I guess but I didn't exactly "Kick it up a notch" like I wanted.I got up this morning and Rachel (DD2) was wheezing and barking so I had to take her to the Dr.She is feeling fine but sounds not so good when she coughs.She has Reactive Airway Disease and now is on steroids (AGAIN)for spasmodic croup.He also got to see her in action and asked some questions and said that she has some "issues" that may need some professional help if she doesn't start to grow out of it. We already knew that so no big shock there.
> My daddy(and no matter how old I get he will always be my "daddy") took me out to lunch for my birthday and I ordered exactly what I wanted but only ate half.I went to the gym and did the different weigts for an hour and then did about thirty minutes on the elliptical and treadmill.
> I am not feeling so great tonight-kind of depressed and there is alot of tension between DH and myself.We seem to be walking on eggshells with each other and snapping alot.
> We all need to send some  Harley's way she was over tonight(GO COLTS) and she feels horrible.
> Bye for now...



i so love Grampa


----------



## eeyore45

Lots of sharing, so lots of  passing around!

I'll PM ya summersk

and what is going on weather wise in Georgia???!!!!  

I"m going to try and register next week for the 5k, but like others have posted, I'm SO not a runner, what with the.... sista's and all,   KWIM???

Thanks for the links *UTM* I saw it on tv, and it really was bad video, like maybe the parent, kept putting down the camera to see what was happening???  But in the end, I think the characters are _in_ character, and take pride in that!! 

*Princess V*    and  So I guess we'll let you skim the NINE pages!!  

*spongemommie* How are you feeling?  Hows the little spongies???

Well, time to go, I have decided to get rid of boring brown, and bump it up a notch to (hopefully) stunning *RED*head!!   My grandmother on my dad's side was a beautician, so I love to save money and do it myself - I've found the PERFECT brand of color at the Sally's Beauty Supply -  so time to rinse and reveal!!


----------



## pixie dust 112

harleygirl said:


> Utah -Pixie OMGosh - I am so upset for nsalz!!!! did she post that and I miss it?  you think she'd mind a PM, or is she overwhelmed right now?



I think a PM would be nice for NSalz!  No she didn't post anything here.  She my little sis, that's why I know what's up with her.  I know she's been lurking from time to time, just no time for her to post.  Luckily things are looking up!  My DH is going over to her house to assemble her elliptical this afternoon.  She got her's before Chrsitmas, but with DDs medical troubles, it's still sitting in the box.  Dh just spoke with NSalz'z Dh (our DBIL) to see when he should come over, DBIL told him if he'll put that thing together, he can come anytime he wants....even 3AM would be fine!     DBIL joking arouhnd again is a very goos sign!


----------



## denecarter

Just started reading this thread off and on since NY and today noticed some of you are planning on the '08 5K.

Spring of 2005 I got down from 320 to 280 and between January and May my DD and I "did" 7 5K's.  At times we did one every weekend... just depending on what was available.  It was a lot of fun at first, but it got expensive with all the entry fees and we did get burned out.  We'd be so wiped out we didn't feel like walking during the week.

ANYWAY, here is what we got from the experience that I will use in future races...

1.  Walking purposefully (as someone mentioned) was a great way to go... we actually ended up passing several "runners"... even skinny ones which was always gratifying.
2.  Don't come in last and always improve your time... other than that, the "results" don't matter.
3.  Shoes and socks are very important... choose carefully.
4.  Water is available during the race, but bring a bottle too... it gets lighter as you go. 
5.  This "fat chick" could actually run a little... if it is for a short time and downhill... if I can accomplish this at my weight, what will I be able to do when I'm half that?
6.  Races that reward you with bananas and yogurt are actually doing you a favor.  Sure those free all-you-can-eat jalepeno poppers are delish and some people love free beer, but don't those kind of defeat the point of racing?
7.  My favorite for mentally gaging how far I've gone... a 5K is about the same distance as starting at the front gate of Epcot, walking to and through the International Gateway, past Boardwalk along the path to D-MGM, turning around at the gate and walking back to the Beach Club Villas.
8.  Finally, it is MUCH easier to do if you've got your peeps with you.


----------



## Bee

denecarter said:


> Just started reading this thread off and on since NY and today noticed some of you are planning on the '08 5K.
> 
> Spring of 2005 I got down from 320 to 280 and between January and May my DD and I "did" 7 5K's.  At times we did one every weekend... just depending on what was available.  It was a lot of fun at first, but it got expensive with all the entry fees and we did get burned out.  We'd be so wiped out we didn't feel like walking during the week.
> 
> ANYWAY, here is what we got from the experience that I will use in future races...
> 
> 1.  Walking purposefully (as someone mentioned) was a great way to go... we actually ended up passing several "runners"... even skinny ones which was always gratifying.
> 2.  Don't come in last and always improve your time... other than that, the "results" don't matter.
> 3.  Shoes and socks are very important... choose carefully.
> 4.  Water is available during the race, but bring a bottle too... it gets lighter as you go.
> 5.  This "fat chick" could actually run a little... if it is for a short time and downhill... if I can accomplish this at my weight, what will I be able to do when I'm half that?
> 6.  Races that reward you with bananas and yogurt are actually doing you a favor.  Sure those free all-you-can-eat jalepeno poppers are delish and some people love free beer, but don't those kind of defeat the point of racing?
> 7.  My favorite for mentally gaging how far I've gone... a 5K is about the same distance as starting at the front gate of Epcot, walking to and through the International Gateway, past Boardwalk along the path to D-MGM, turning around at the gate and walking back to the Beach Club Villas.
> 8.  Finally, it is MUCH easier to do if you've got your peeps with you.



Thank you. believe most of us want to walk it, I am just soooo hoping I can be there!!


----------



## Bee

UtahMama said:


> 1 Point Muffins:
> 
> 3 C. "All Bran" cereal (little pellet type or little sticks)
> 2 1/2 C. water
> 1 1/2 tsp. baking powder
> 1 tsp. vanilla
> 1 pkg. Krusteaz Fat Free Brownie mix
> 
> Soak All Bran cereal for at least 10 mins. I do this in my Kitchenaid Mixer bowl.
> Then turn on your kitchen aid with the wisk or spatula thingy attachment and mix it well.
> 
> Add baking powder, vanilla, and brownie mix. Mix again.
> 
> Spray muffin tins with PAM then fill each spot half full.
> 
> Bake in preheated 350* oven for 20-25 mins.
> 
> These are VERY moist and will only stay good for a day or so.
> 
> 
> (Stay near bathroom  )



Thought I would move the recipe forward.. still looking for my fires!!


----------



## UtahMama

WELCOME, DeneCarter!! Your experience is needed!

Just how far is 5K? Is it farther than my front door, and down the street to the community mail box? That's how far(and not an inch more) I can run. And, when I run, I piddle on each impact. TMI, but funny! 

I WANT to be a walker! Do any of you have an extra $6,000 laying around? We'd HAVE to stay off site at Nick Suites (Spongie would fit nicely in my suitcase with how TEENY she's getting) because of the cool Spongebob kidssuites and a huge discount from a Holiday Inn relative! 

I know we're planning on the end of Sept. 08 with the Halloween Party so if any of you plan that far in advance, I'd REALLY like a value season DIS Peep meet !!!! We are for sure doing Cinderella's Royal Table and BBBoutique for our little princesses. That's as fas as we've gotten with the year and 9 month advance notice. 

I do NOT want to drive! I would be on street drugs or hard liquor. I can barely go to Walmart without pulling over to lecture.


----------



## Bee

Bee said:


> Ingredients- 1/2 pound sweet potato cut into 1/4 inch thick sticks.
> 1 tablespoon grated reduced fat parmesan cheese
> 1/2 teaspoon extra-virginnolive oil
> 1/8 teaspoon garlic powder
> 1/8 teaspoon paprika
> pinch cayenne
> salt to taste
> pinch ground pepper
> ketchup (optional)
> 
> Preheat oven to 400
> In medium bowl, toss potatoes ,cheese,olive oil,garlic powder, paprika, cayanne, salt, and black pepper.
> 
> Place the potatoes in a single layer on a medium nonstick baking sheet.  Bake for 8 minutes.  Flip the potatoes and bake for 10 to 12 or until the potatoes are tender and browned in spots.  Serve immediately, with ketchup if desired.
> 
> Bees note- I cooked them a little longer.. I wanted a little crisp.



Bringing the recipe up... so others can have a chance to try them.

Love all y'all


----------



## harleygirl

UtahMama said:


> WELCOME, DeneCarter!! Your experience is needed!
> 
> Just how far is 5K? Is it farther than my front door, and down the street to the community mail box? That's how far(and not an inch more) I can run. And, when I run, I piddle on each impact. TMI, but funny!
> 
> I WANT to be a walker! Do any of you have an extra $6,000 laying around? We'd HAVE to stay off site at Nick Suites (Spongie would fit nicely in my suitcase with how TEENY she's getting) because of the cool Spongebob kidssuites and a huge discount from a Holiday Inn relative!
> 
> I know we're planning on the end of Sept. 08 with the Halloween Party so if any of you plan that far in advance, I'd REALLY like a value season DIS Peep meet !!!! We are for sure doing Cinderella's Royal Table and BBBoutique for our little princesses. That's as fas as we've gotten with the year and 9 month advance notice.
> 
> I do NOT want to drive! I would be on street drugs or hard liquor. I can barely go to Walmart without pulling over to lecture.




Utah - a 5 K is 3.1 miles - so get out there and start making laps to the mailbox!!!  you dont have to run, altho if you do and piddle I will laugh at you, only out of love tho'    the same love that causes m to laugh at my workout buddy who has fallen off the TM and the elliptical...I tried to save her but was laughing with her when it was over...Anyways - you can walk 3 mi...you prob do it now thru WM and dont even know it!! and definately you walk it thru the parks!!

I think the majority are planning on walking ??  its not a very pretty thing when I run nd the only way I can is when I am wearing my superduty sportsbra


----------



## lexmelinda

UtahMama said:


> Just how far is 5K?


3.1 miles....which would take about 45 min walking at top speed for us 5'5" and shorter but maybe less for the tallish peeps like Mony & UM.


----------



## harleygirl

lexmelinda said:


> 3.1 miles....which would take about 45 min walking at top speed for us 5'5" and shorter but maybe less for the tallish peeps like Mony & UM.



well i'm 5'7 and it took me an hour to get 2.5 mi yesterday, with this gimp foot i have, me and dismom are doing a charity 5K in Feb so I'll be better able to post any tips then..last 5K i did was 4 yrs & 20 lbs ago!!!


----------



## dismom9761

I just have a quick minute because family/friends are about to be here and there are clothes all over my couch but I really wanted to say THANKSfor all the birthday wishes. 

AND I will definitely be there for the 5k Dismeet.Run or walk I don't care as long as we are there.The more that can make it the more fun it will be so everyone try to figure out a way if at all possible.Harley and I were talking about arriving on Thursday night and staying until Sunday.

UM,maybe we need to start car washing or something to help the ones that need to fly.You and spongemommie can share our bathtub. 

well people are here and there is nowhere for them to sit...ooops!!!!


----------



## UtahMama

Will Spongie and I BOTH fit in your bathtub?


----------



## lexmelinda

UM....I am planning/plotting for end of Sept. again too. The kids have the last Friday of Sept. off again in 2007 just like in 2006. 

If I go again in 2008....I'll have to go alone or maybe I can talk SIL into coming along.....and start planning my good reasons now for why I should go meet my imaginary cyber friends and do the 5K. 

Not sure it will go over too well with DH especially if I get my Sept. trip.


----------



## AnnNan

Happy Birthday to the birthday girl!!


ps to S. Poppins - I can't respond to your PM because I haven't posted enough yet!!!  I'm from Central MS - near MSU.  I was in school there when I took a semester to do the College Program at WDW - way back in 1990.  I can't believe it's been that long.  

I appreciate everyone being so welcoming.  Please don't take offense if I don't post a lot.  It takes some getting used to - all this typing to "talk" and I'm not that much of a talker anyway!!!

But you do seem like a great group to "hang out" with!


----------



## dismom9761

this is harley using dismom puter - UM maybe ya'll could get to Atlanta and ride with us on down south...bout 8-9 hr trip depending on potty stops...I have a suburban that holds 7!

If you Both fit in the bathtub we might could make some money off pics!! JK


----------



## winkers

I would love to be there for the marathon but next year dh& I are going to England, he's been promising this for 14 years, so I probably won't be able to afford both.  HHMMM, maybe I could have a bikini car wash to raise money!  People would pay me to put my clothes back on!!! 

Thanks to those of you who said I"m not an ugly duckling!  My mom and sisters never made me feel that way, I did it myself, with a little help from my dad and older brother.  


I went to wally world last night to get stuff for UM's supper-dooper-pooper muffins and they didn't have the fat free brownie mix!   I know I've seen it there before.  So I guess tomorrow I'll have to go to the other grocery store.    I was really good yesterday, we took the kids to the movie and I only and a couple handfulls of popcorn, and some starbursts. 

Thank you peeps for keeping me motivated!


----------



## DisneyObsession

aries1980 said:


> ok everyone!!! sign ups for the marthon half marathon and 5k will be open on Jan 8.  So sign up ladies and lets make a tally so we can plan for those shirts



*WARNING:* DUMB QUESTION TO FOLLOW!

Can you walk in this marathon or is it only for runners? I DON'T run. (In fact it's rather scary when I do!)


----------



## mousehouselover

OMGoodness..... I haven't been able to read much since Fri and I had sooo much catching up to do.....

Summers~     Feel free to PM me anytime. From what you've posted, I think we've been through similiar things. 

Lynda~ First off woot woot! on the good choices even though emotionally you don't feel like being good. And    to you too. Keep talking to your DH. Many guys are very scared of the changes they think they'll have to deal with once a baby is involved. They're afraid they're going to lose their DW to 'mommyland' and she won't be just his anymore. 

Bee~ You had a wonderful g-grandma. I never had such a close relationship with mine but she was a wonderful lady and has been missed this last 10 yrs. 

Winkers~ You are very pretty. If I were in need of information or help, I'd approach you rather than you mom or sis.... you just have a friendly and fun loving look about you. BTW, I was  at the bikini car wash bit..... I feel the same way. 

AnnNan!  I've only been here about a month (after seeing UM's tagline as well it's been a lot of fun and I've really enjoyed 'meeting' some great and very sweet ladies. 

DisMom~ Hope you had a very  and that you had just a barbie bit of your  

Melinda~ My b-day is Oct 16.... I'm looking at 30 in my rearview mirror but 40is still on the far horizon

DIS meet peeps~ I haven't signed up yet but I want to. DH kinda looked at me funny (  ) when I told him I wanted to go. I timed myself this am, I walked 3.25 miles on the TM in 60 mins so it's doable. I don't run either... DH just bought me a firm support bra at VS and even with it on I  e (LOVE LOVE LOVE the visual there  ) I think if there are several of us are going sans Dh we could MAYBE share rooms... even if there's 2 in as AS room it's less than staying solo.

UM~ I'm trying to plan a Dec '08 trip... We've gotten as far as: we'll stay at ASMu family suite or SoG with a DDP shortly after Dec 1st. 

Fidge~ Thank you for sharing your story. DH and I have been dealing with infertility for nearly 8 yrs. I have children from a prev marriage and wanted at lest one more but I know I have to be willing to accept God's plan, even when it's not mine and need to be thankful for what I've already been blessed with. 

danielle~ Sorry to hear about your mom's issues. My dad is diabetic and he's been so worried about having injuries and eventually needing an amputation or going blind. 

I ran out of brain power and my screen won't let me go back farther so I can't write more personals..... I knew I should've taken notes.. 

I do have a  question for all you who are or have done WW.... How strict are you with points? I have a recipe that I'm putting 1 cup of peas in and then making 4 servings. 1/4 cup of peas is 0pts but 1c is 1pt. Do I count 1/4pt or not worry about it since I'm not eating more than 1 serving a day? 

I've been doing well; had a few unapproved barbie bites and went out to eat but made sure I didn't overindulge. I took half of my entree home and didn't eat until I was full, instead I found a reasonable portion size and quit eating when I had just that much of what was on my plate. Oh, if there are any Olive Garden fans out there.... ask for the dressing on the side then dip your fork into it before spearing your salad. I used less that a tsp full of dressing this way and still had just a taste of dressing. I finished the whole bowl of salad too. 

I've been maintaining my 3lbs. I did an hour on the TM today and have spent a couple hours shopping this weekend. I should probably look on fitday.com to see how many calories it actually burned. 

and before I forget.........*We're in the single digit range for our trip!!!* One week and one day until we leave!!!     (Hmm... cool banana... cool beans would be more 80's.... I may have been pretty young then but I remember way too much...)

Enjoy the rest of the weekend peeps! Oh and those of you with bad weather ... stay safe.


----------



## mousehouselover

Forgot to add......

Has everyone seen teh new wish tags on the smilies page? Not only are there lbs lost but there's sizes lost too! 

 

I haven't earned it but I thought it looks kinda cool. It's nice too as sometimes we don't lose weight but go down a size from toning

Alright, I have to get of the 'puter for a while.... I have to get some packing done and make my meals for this week. Trying to avoid temptaion by having my cooking and planning out of the way.... just grab a bowl or two and dash out the door.


----------



## pixie dust 112

harleygirl said:


> Utah - a 5 K is 3.1 miles - so get out there and start making laps to the mailbox!!!  you dont have to run, altho if you do and piddle I will laugh at you, only out of love tho'    the same love that causes m to laugh at my workout buddy who has fallen off the TM and the elliptical...I tried to save her but was laughing with her when it was over...Anyways - you can walk 3 mi...you prob do it now thru WM and dont even know it!! and definately you walk it thru the parks!!
> 
> I think the majority are planning on walking ??  its not a very pretty thing when I run nd the only way I can is when I am wearing my superduty sportsbra



The 5k next year is in AK.  I always get lost in that park...so UM piddle will be great ...she can leave a trail so we can find our way out if we get lost!  She can be our trusty guide!

Sports bras are a must.  Wouldn't want to poke myself in my eye.


----------



## dismom9761

pixie dust 112 said:


> The 5k next year is in AK.  I always get lost in that park...so UM piddle will be great ...she can leave a trail so we can find our way out if we get lost!  She can be our trusty guide! QUOTE]


----------



## nsalz

Hi Everyone.....I know Pixie updated you on the DH situation.  Very Scary...let's just say we feel blessed he is still with us.  He had a close call...not from the heart attack, but with the procedure they performed. A mistake was made and he had internal bleeding.  Very Scary..has had some troubles since he got home, but had had a good few days in a row now.  He basically has to build up his strength.  He has lost 22 pounds in 2 1/2 weeks.  
Heart problems are hereditary though..he's a pretty fit guy.  Now that you are all updated...

I am writing to tell you I'M BACK.  Going the South Beach diet route and starting tomorrow.  Just did 20 minutes on the eliptical and  it was sad  ....Wow..I didn't realize how out of shape I was.   MY DH wants to follow the heart healthy south beach diet, which is made for people who have a family history of heart problems. I can't wait to start talking to you all again.

I have to add what a wonderful sister Pixie is ....her and her DH and three DD's have been there for us and the just the best.  I hope you all have a PixieDust in your life.


----------



## monymony3471

Waaaaaaaaaay to much to read.  

Hey everyone.  Hope you all are doing well this weekend.  I couldn't eat if I wanted too.  Dumb morning, afternoon, and evening sickness.  Yuck!!!!!

Mal has goop in her eye and Tim just left for Texas for the next 5 days.  That's just about right.  Never fails.

Ok back to reading!


----------



## Backstage_Gal

Hi, another post from lurker woman here.

Just thought I would share. I just saw an ad about a *personalized* plan for south beach diet on TV, at SouthbeachDiet.com.

I havent looked at it, but thought maybe some people might be interested.


----------



## pixie dust 112

UtahMama said:


> Will Spongie and I BOTH fit in your bathtub?



If you stick to your plan you'll both fit by next January!


----------



## pixie dust 112

nsalz said:


> Hi Everyone.....I know Pixie updated you on the DH situation.  Very Scary...let's just say we feel blessed he is still with us.  He had a close call...not from the heart attack, but with the procedure they performed. A mistake was made and he had internal bleeding.  Very Scary..has had some troubles since he got home, but had had a good few days in a row now.  He basically has to build up his strength.  He has lost 22 pounds in 2 1/2 weeks.
> Heart problems are hereditary though..he's a pretty fit guy.  Now that you are all updated...
> 
> I am writing to tell you I'M BACK.  Going the South Beach diet route and starting tomorrow.  Just did 20 minutes on the eliptical and  it was sad  ....Wow..I didn't realize how out of shape I was.   MY DH wants to follow the heart healthy south beach diet, which is made for people who have a family history of heart problems. I can't wait to start talking to you all again.
> 
> I have to add what a wonderful sister Pixie is ....her and her DH and three DD's have been there for us and the just the best.  I hope you all have a PixieDust in your life.



  you 2!


----------



## pixie dust 112

monymony3471 said:


> Waaaaaaaaaay to much to read.
> 
> Hey everyone.  Hope you all are doing well this weekend.  I couldn't eat if I wanted too.  Dumb morning, afternoon, and evening sickness.  Yuck!!!!!
> 
> Mal has goop in her eye and Tim just left for Texas for the next 5 days.  That's just about right.  Never fails.
> 
> Ok back to reading!



Imagine doing all this if you were pregnant...oh that's right you are! (Sorry Monica, I just couldn't resist )


----------



## the Fidge

ok Ladies lets all start singing before the candles blow out!!!

*Happy Birthday to you, Happy Birthday to you , Happy Birthday Dear AMy..............Happy Birthday to you!!*


----------



## the Fidge

So heres to the minnie in all of us....both of these cakes as you can see are calorie free ladies so get a forla nd form a line Minnie is white cake and AMy cake is chocolate so lets all have an extra slice!!

Its only kind to share with the birthday girl! Would not want to seem rude.....so I will hack off 2 please............ladies AMy first!!!!


----------



## the Fidge

OK forgot ........Sandy here I am and you are the best...Thanks for keeping me inspired when I threw my hands up!


----------



## TwinkieMama

Hi Peeps!

What a lot to read... how wonderful!

*Summersk*-  
*PrincessV*-   "I can't help it- I have Shakespeare running in my veins" *TAG FAIRY!!!!  She needs this tag!*

*Nsalz*- Glad that your DH is feeling better and that you do have PixieDust in your life.  I am glad to have you both in mine. 

I am also  at all the plans to sleep in bathtubs and piddle in races.  Should we should call Oprah? I think she would be IN with a bunch of imaginary friends who want to ditch their families to speed walk a 5K after losing a bazillion pounds.... maybe we could get Victoria Secrets to sponser us   Just thinking out loud here....


----------



## DisneyObsession

DisneyObsession said:


> *WARNING:* DUMB QUESTION TO FOLLOW!
> 
> Can you walk in this marathon or is it only for runners? I DON'T run. (In fact it's rather scary when I do!)



OK...I have finished "catching up" and realized what a dumb question this really was!   Seems most of you ladies are walkers like me!!!!  

I'm talking to DH about this, but it doesn't look promising.  

Bee...Thanks for moving the recipes forward! Can't wait to try them!!!  

*HAPPY B'DAY AMY!!!!*
Hope you are having a great day!!


----------



## UtahMama

I dunno HOW I'm gonna do it but I want to do the Jan. next year run/walk/piddle! 


We are going that Sept. with the  Spongiemama Family  so, the Jan/ trip would just be me and Norah so I'd want to share expenses such as resort room. Where is everyone staying? 

I will have to save my pennys!


----------



## dismom9761

Ya'll are the greatest!!I have loved all the birthday wishes today. 

I had a very nice get together with my family and did eat a little more than a barbie bite but it is so hard to resist the goo in the center of a gooey cake...okay I need a new subject. 

Harley,her DH,and I did have fun on the dance mat with the kids.Harley can MOVE! 

I got some more workout clothes and they are a size medium They are stretchy so that helped but I will take it.

UM,I am sure that you and Spongemommie will fit somewhere just get there!!I added $20 to my Disney fund from Bday money-I am determined to save the $$ for the trip.

LexMelinda,Talk your SIL into coming or do whatever you need to do.It will be fun.


----------



## dismom9761

winkers said:


> I would love to be there for the marathon but next year dh& I are going to England, he's been promising this for 14 years, so I probably won't be able to afford both.  HHMMM, maybe I could have a bikini car wash to raise money!  People would pay me to put my clothes back on!!!
> 
> Thanks to those of you who said I"m not an ugly duckling!  My mom and sisters never made me feel that way, I did it myself, with a little help from my dad and older brother.
> 
> 
> I went to wally world last night to get stuff for UM's supper-dooper-pooper muffins and they didn't have the fat free brownie mix!   I know I've seen it there before.  So I guess tomorrow I'll have to go to the other grocery store.    I was really good yesterday, we took the kids to the movie and I only and a couple handfulls of popcorn, and some starbursts.
> 
> Thank you peeps for keeping me motivated!




I am so jealous!!Englad will be wonderful.I went overseas when I was 17 and have always wanted to go back.Maybe if you start saving your change and maybe a few dollars here and there you can do the meet.A year is a long time.WE CAN do it!!


----------



## dismom9761

mousehouselover said:


> OMGoodness..... I haven't been able to read much since Fri and I had sooo much catching up to do.....
> 
> Summers~     Feel free to PM me anytime. From what you've posted, I think we've been through similiar things.
> 
> Lynda~ First off woot woot! on the good choices even though emotionally you don't feel like being good. And    to you too. Keep talking to your DH. Many guys are very scared of the changes they think they'll have to deal with once a baby is involved. They're afraid they're going to lose their DW to 'mommyland' and she won't be just his anymore.
> 
> Bee~ You had a wonderful g-grandma. I never had such a close relationship with mine but she was a wonderful lady and has been missed this last 10 yrs.
> 
> Winkers~ You are very pretty. If I were in need of information or help, I'd approach you rather than you mom or sis.... you just have a friendly and fun loving look about you. BTW, I was  at the bikini car wash bit..... I feel the same way.
> 
> AnnNan!  I've only been here about a month (after seeing UM's tagline as well it's been a lot of fun and I've really enjoyed 'meeting' some great and very sweet ladies.
> 
> DisMom~ Hope you had a very  and that you had just a barbie bit of your
> 
> Melinda~ My b-day is Oct 16.... I'm looking at 30 in my rearview mirror but 40is still on the far horizon
> 
> DIS meet peeps~ I haven't signed up yet but I want to. DH kinda looked at me funny (  ) when I told him I wanted to go. I timed myself this am, I walked 3.25 miles on the TM in 60 mins so it's doable. I don't run either... DH just bought me a firm support bra at VS and even with it on I  e (LOVE LOVE LOVE the visual there  ) I think if there are several of us are going sans Dh we could MAYBE share rooms... even if there's 2 in as AS room it's less than staying solo.
> 
> UM~ I'm trying to plan a Dec '08 trip... We've gotten as far as: we'll stay at ASMu family suite or SoG with a DDP shortly after Dec 1st.
> 
> Fidge~ Thank you for sharing your story. DH and I have been dealing with infertility for nearly 8 yrs. I have children from a prev marriage and wanted at lest one more but I know I have to be willing to accept God's plan, even when it's not mine and need to be thankful for what I've already been blessed with.
> 
> danielle~ Sorry to hear about your mom's issues. My dad is diabetic and he's been so worried about having injuries and eventually needing an amputation or going blind.
> 
> I ran out of brain power and my screen won't let me go back farther so I can't write more personals..... I knew I should've taken notes..
> 
> I do have a  question for all you who are or have done WW.... How strict are you with points? I have a recipe that I'm putting 1 cup of peas in and then making 4 servings. 1/4 cup of peas is 0pts but 1c is 1pt. Do I count 1/4pt or not worry about it since I'm not eating more than 1 serving a day?
> 
> I've been doing well; had a few unapproved barbie bites and went out to eat but made sure I didn't overindulge. I took half of my entree home and didn't eat until I was full, instead I found a reasonable portion size and quit eating when I had just that much of what was on my plate. Oh, if there are any Olive Garden fans out there.... ask for the dressing on the side then dip your fork into it before spearing your salad. I used less that a tsp full of dressing this way and still had just a taste of dressing. I finished the whole bowl of salad too.
> 
> I've been maintaining my 3lbs. I did an hour on the TM today and have spent a couple hours shopping this weekend. I should probably look on fitday.com to see how many calories it actually burned.
> 
> and before I forget.........*We're in the single digit range for our trip!!!* One week and one day until we leave!!!     (Hmm... cool banana... cool beans would be more 80's.... I may have been pretty young then but I remember way too much...)
> 
> Enjoy the rest of the weekend peeps! Oh and those of you with bad weather ... stay safe.



My DH looked at me  when I first mentioned the dismeet but now he is changing his tune.Congrats on maintaining the 3 lb loss. I was as strict as possible on WW but don't stress too much.One or two points are not going to matter too much.I always tried not to use all my flex points just in case I missed counting something.


----------



## dismom9761

pixie dust 112 said:


> If you stick to your plan you'll both fit by next January!


----------



## dismom9761

the Fidge said:


> ok Ladies lets all start singing before the candles blow out!!!
> 
> *Happy Birthday to you, Happy Birthday to you , Happy Birthday Dear AMy..............Happy Birthday to you!!*



I LOVEthe cake!!And I didn't gain an ounce. Peyton(DS9 says that is sooo cool).Thank You..


----------



## dismom9761

TwinkieMama said:


> Hi Peeps!
> 
> What a lot to read... how wonderful!
> 
> *Summersk*-
> *PrincessV*-   "I can't help it- I have Shakespeare running in my veins" *TAG FAIRY!!!!  She needs this tag!*
> 
> *Nsalz*- Glad that your DH is feeling better and that you do have PixieDust in your life.  I am glad to have you both in mine.
> 
> I am also  at all the plans to sleep in bathtubs and piddle in races.  Should we should call Oprah? I think she would be IN with a bunch of imaginary friends who want to ditch their families to speed walk a 5K after losing a bazillion pounds.... maybe we could get Victoria Secrets to sponser us   Just thinking out loud here....




Sounds like a* PLAN*to me...


----------



## dismom9761

Okay this is my last post-sorry about all the quotes but it was hard to remember everyone that I wanted to post to.

*Nsalz*,I am very happy to hear that he is doing better.I can't imagine how scary that was and am glad your family had such a great sis to lean on. 

*Fidge*,I loved the Minnie cake and now Rachel says THAT is her cake that she wants for her Bday.

*Disneyobsession,*,Keep talking to your DH...there are some carwashes going on..grab your bikini and jump in...

*UM*,Bring Norah and come on!!I was talking about bringing Rachel but now mine and Harley's DH's are talking about going.We will definitely be staying in a value...yes four adults in a value...

Well,DH just said that we are under a tornado warning so I better go...See ya'll later...LOve ya'll....


----------



## eeyore45

Great gooogly ooogilies!!!  My computer froze...

and gee thanks... I had to stop reading TWICE to get windex!! Just pleasantly reading, thinking, I really should have a notebook next to the puter, and then WHAM - spit an outloud LAUGH!!! 

*FIDGE*     and I didnt have to get a lasso!!  

*Pixiedust* you just make my day!!  I needed a laugh, a smile, and there you are!! I think you're right about Monica!!  


*Winkers* I could get to Ireland if I quit dreamin of Disney!!  3 trips in 3 years, now I'm saving for Jan '08!!  Have fun in England!!  (I even started buying clothes to travel in England, stuff that packs no wrinkles, travel clothes from Coldwater Creek!!  )

*UTM* I'd say start savin a secret stash, you and Spongemom - remember the Viking meet - can you imagine a Peep meet without you???  I cant!! You have so much energy, and vitality - you are the peepmaster!!  You give of yourself, you put it all out there - you posted your bikini picture!! (  ) and sharin the piddle story... your are an Inspiration, and I just wanted to thank you!!   

*DIsmom and Harley*     WTG on the mediums!! 

*DisObsession* nah, not a dumb question... it sounds like you just stated what lots of us feel - - you put yourself out there...  Now, get an envelope and start putting $20's in it!!  you just tell your dh you are _obsessed with disney_ Isnt your dh obsessed with something?  Mine is obsessed with camping, and climbing mountains!!

*nsalz* Welcome Back Girlfriend -   My dh also has a family history of heart problems, his dad had to go to Georgia to get one of the first angioplasty surgery thingy's, had 2 or 3, died before 60 after having a heart valve replacement surgery... very scary.  Your experience makes me realize I need to do better, and will be checking out that SB plan!!  I dont have a pixiedust in my world.  My family is at least one state away, and then some (IL to Fl to Texas... Ohio and IN have some there!!)

 Just watched TLC 20 things to slim down, or some such funky title... I took notes... #1 was like Love yourself  but the true thing is what we're doing here... mainly *get off your butt*(I think that was #5  ) and they gave some *aries*exercises (it is aries, or is it *harley* or both or *all*  I"m old.  CRS.

Time to make the dinner!!  oh almost forgot...

arent I spiffy??  Yep, I've ditched the boring brunette locks, I'm liking the suttle redhead, more coppery than red!!  Was going to have DD take a picture but she drained the battery of my camera "practicing to be a photographer when I grow up"     

oh yeah... PS - I just saw those new ribbons in the _more smilies_
today, I hope *LindsayDunn* saw them! and I agree about the  and of course this one I now know w/o having to see if my computer crashes when I hit the _more_ know the code... inkbounc inkbounc  aint no bra sturdy enough to handle these sistas


----------



## eeyore45

PS speaking of overdoing...

please forgive me, I'm really NOT this chatty in real life.  I really had to work on that, but I did it, I listen more, and talk less!!!  

I dont mean to intimidate the shy lurkers, please, just post... even if its "HI" I'm reading!! 

*duh capital P

   vs inkbounc


----------



## Bee

I am so DOWN.  Bought a scale today....

When you all are gone..come back to see me...

I weigh 313.......313.......313........313..........so since I have 150 lbs to lose all by myself...... I am soooooo sad .

I am 5'6".  I keep looking at UM's picture for inspiration.. but, I weigh 50lbs more than that.


----------



## mousehouselover

TwinkieMama said:


> I am also  at all the plans to sleep in bathtubs and piddle in races.  Should we should call Oprah? I think she would be IN with a bunch of imaginary friends who want to ditch their families to speed walk a 5K after losing a bazillion pounds.... maybe we could get Victoria Secrets to sponser us   Just thinking out loud here....



I    it. This sounds just like something that Oprah or someone would promote. VS also has some nice looking exercise wear and after losing that much weight, we'd make it look good!


----------



## dismom9761

Bee said:


> I am so DOWN.  Bought a scale today....
> 
> When you all are gone..come back to see me...
> 
> I weigh 313.......313.......313........313..........so since I have 150 lbs to lose all by myself...... I am soooooo sad .
> 
> I am 5'6".  I keep looking at UM's picture for inspiration.. but, I weigh 50lbs more than that.



Bee DON'T get discouraged!We are here for you no matter what.Do not look at the big picture if it is iverwhelming.Set yourself small increments and focus on that.My dad got on a scale about 1 1/2 yrs ago and he was over 400 lbs.He lost over 100 lbs in a year on WW.You CAN do it!!We love you and would love for you to try for the dismeet..


----------



## TwinkieMama

BEEutiful-  you can do it!  You grew up to be a wonderful lady all by yourself. You quit smoking all by yourself.  You ARE going to do this.  Think about how empowering it will be for you (and your daughters!)  After I had my twins, whenever I was faced with a challenge I thought "hey, I grew two new people and pushed them out all by myself without giving up... I can do this too".... maybe TMI but hey it encourged me!


As for the peepmeet: I can't even think that far ahead. We were talking about maybe doing free dining if it ever came around again (Utah and Spongie- are you going to WDW in fall 07? or DL? or am I confuzzled)... but I don't see how it could happen unless DH finds a job in the next 2 weeks.  Sigh. I am going in 20 days... just me and my little kids, my mom and sis... it is for my twins 5th birthday and my birthday and my sis's birthday... and it is all non-refundable or else I wouldn't be going then.   But keep planning and dreaming and no one turn out to be a weirdo living in his mom's basement and just don't know what magic might happen


----------



## dismom9761

Anyone out there have a front loading washing machine?My DH just pulled out 13 socks and a pair of G.I. Joe pants out from between the drum and door under the rubber.Just FYI.


----------



## harleygirl

Bee said:


> I am so DOWN.  Bought a scale today....
> 
> When you all are gone..come back to see me...
> 
> I weigh 313.......313.......313........313..........so since I have 150 lbs to lose all by myself...... I am soooooo sad .
> 
> I am 5'6".  I keep looking at UM's picture for inspiration.. but, I weigh 50lbs more than that.





Bee its okay honey!!  we are here to struggle thru this with you!!  lets start out with a acheivable goal...lets start with 5 lbs and a longer term goal of say 31 lbs...thats what WW does, they say start out with a goal of 10% ...you can do this...dont give up !!  get pissed get angry, DONT get sad!! then get movin!!!  I'll do the 5 lbs with you - this week I promise you that I will be good on my diet, I will count my calories, I will make healthy choices, I will drink my water, and I will exercise 6 times this week (even if it means doing it in 10 minute intervals)   I will park at the end of the parking lot and walk to the front of the store, I will take the stairs instead of the elevator....baby steps BEE  !!!  you are worth it and so are your beeyooteeful girls!! 

I tried your fires tonite - took them to dis's bday prty - everyone loved tem and asked for the recipe!!  good job!!  hey does that biggest loser cookbook come with pics of that hunky trainer?


----------



## harleygirl

dismom9761 said:


> Anyone out there have a front loading dishwasher?My DH just pulled out 13 socks and a pair of G.I. Joe pants out from between the drum and door under the rubber.Just FYI.



why in the double hockey sticks are you doin socks in your dishwasher??!!!   

"peyton did it"


----------



## eeyore45

Amy keeps _rubbers_ in the dishwasher!!   

*Bee* Well, first, you did it, you _owned_ the number, now, breath in, breath out, and its just a number.  THAT number does not define you... nope... it doesnt, if you were to describe yourself, without using weight, or numbers, THAT is what defines you my friend!!!  Focus on health, NOT on any numbers!!  Do you have a pedometer?  Today, a show tracked 4 people, and one thing they did was just track a normal day, then to make a _realistic_ goal, they had them increase their steps by a _realistic_ number... its a lot easier said than done... today my pedometer is just at 2,000 (2312, I want to get it up to 5,000 so maybe I'll go step in front of the tv... just step hup one two three... )

Hold on Peeps it may be a bumpy ride!!

*Twinkiemomma*   and   and of course, you must know y'all are just _Figments_ of my imagination!!   either that or according to another mom I know "How do you know no one is an _axe murderer_  

*G   I know the code!!


----------



## eeyore45

harleygirl said:


> why in the double hockey sticks are you doin socks in your dishwasher??!!!
> 
> "peyton did it"



sure _*Harley*_ focuses on the socks, I go straight for the rubbers!!


----------



## eeyore45

harleygirl said:


> Bee its okay honey!!  we are here to struggle thru this with you!!  lets start out with a acheivable goal...lets start with 5 lbs and a longer term goal of say 31 lbs...thats what WW does, they say start out with a goal of 10% ...you can do this...dont give up !!  get pissed get angry, DONT get sad!! then get movin!!!  I'll do the 5 lbs with you - this week I promise you that I will be good on my diet, I will count my calories, I will make healthy choices, I will drink my water, and I will exercise 6 times this week (even if it means doing it in 10 minute intervals)   I will park at the end of the parking lot and walk to the front of the store, I will take the stairs instead of the elevator....baby steps BEE  !!!  you are worth it and so are your beeyooteeful girls!!
> 
> I tried your fires tonite - took them to dis's bday prty - everyone loved tem and asked for the recipe!!  good job!!  hey does that biggest loser cookbook come with pics of that hunky trainer?




all right *Harley and Bee*  I'll step up to that challenge.  and I'll add that the *TLC show* they didnt focus on losing 5#, and after 30 days, one girl lost 2# one 5# but it was the inches, and attainable changes... so if I read your bosts right Bee, you have made *incredible* changes, the book, the fires.... you were waiting here, until you were ready - so dont back down now!!!

Hang on Peeps... Hang on - suck it in... suck it up!!


----------



## harleygirl

UtahMama said:


> I dunno HOW I'm gonna do it but I want to do the Jan. next year run/walk/piddle!
> 
> 
> We are going that Sept. with the  Spongiemama Family  so, the Jan/ trip would just be me and Norah so I'd want to share expenses such as resort room. Where is everyone staying?
> 
> I will have to save my pennys!



savin pennies too!!! prob gonna go cheapest route possible...talking about ASMusic cause we haven't stayed there bfore maybe Pop....prefer to stay on property...but if it gets tight enuff we'll go to one of the offsite places, I personally feel safer onsite for some reason so if its just me and dis we'll definately stay on property...when DH's decide what they are gonna do we'll be more specific...will be SO cheaper without DH as I will do sandwiches for every meal and cereal for breaky, 

when you go in Sept see about uping your number of days on your park tix...may be cheaper to purchase additional days and the nonexpiration thingy than to buy park passes for Jan...then you can take sweet Norah to see her fellow princesses at MK!!!


----------



## harleygirl

eeyore45 said:


> sure _*Harley*_ focuses on the socks, I go straight for the rubbers!!



whas on yur mind?


----------



## harleygirl

Utah - My DH saw your before and after pix tonite and when I first scrolled down to the after pix he says "Whoa", then he had to see both and then said "thats not the same person" - he checked you out for awhile then was like Damn -  

Good JOb!

Well - I have a 4 legged livin for a week I'll let you know how well it goes...3 labs one black, one yellow and one choc, 1 beagle 3 boys (2 young 1 overgrown) and me -- who'dya thnks in trouble?  I don't stand a chance


----------



## aries1980

DisneyObsession said:


> *WARNING:* DUMB QUESTION TO FOLLOW!
> 
> Can you walk in this marathon or is it only for runners? I DON'T run. (In fact it's rather scary when I do!)



im walking because they give you 3.5 hours to finish it for 3 miles so i think we can all do that way faster !!!


----------



## mousehouselover

dismom9761 said:


> Anyone out there have a front loading *dishwasher*?My DH just pulled out 13 socks and a pair of G.I. Joe pants out from between the drum and door under the rubber.Just FYI.



That's an odd place to do laundry Amy.....


----------



## aries1980

5k sign ups tomorrow or maybe it will be up at midnight!!! Can't wait.  The 5k is only $35 not bad!!!

Bee- Bee-utiful Bee!!  Dont give up we are all here to keep you on the up and up and the straight and narrow.  I never thought I would have lost the 10lbs that I did already, just take it day to day.  Drink you water!!


----------



## eeyore45

$35, ok, I have $35, I'm in - please y'all dont leave me hangin here!!

Let's see... oh, yeah... *Everyone* that's struggling (OK, like ME!) think in 5 minute increments, or at commercials, instead of flipping channels (that would be ME again) get up, right elbow to left knee ... march in place for the commercial... I'm now up 1,000 more steps!!  

IF I can, you can, just believe


----------



## harleygirl

aries1980 said:


> 5k sign ups tomorrow or maybe it will be up at midnight!!! Can't wait.  The 5k is only $35 not bad!!!
> 
> Bee- Bee-utiful Bee!!  Dont give up we are all here to keep you on the up and up and the straight and narrow.  I never thought I would have lost the 10lbs that I did already, just take it day to day.  Drink you water!!



I'm gonna check in at midnite and see if I can register online....


----------



## mousehouselover

Bee~ You may have a long way to go but you're not in this alone. You've already made so many good changes and have said you are going to do positive things for yourself and your DDs. It's hard to make sweeping changes all at once and stick to them. The best way to make permanent changes is gradually. One extra serving of veggies every day isn't a huge change but soon it'll be natural to add one more each night. Substitute as many low or fat free foods as you can. (DH doesn't like this one.... he says he can taste teh difference. However, just one thing at a time helps a lot.) Reduce and eventually eliminate all the empty calories in your house. If you don't have chips and ice cream you can't eat it when you're sitting there vegging in front of the TV. Keep a set of small weights near your sofa and lift them while watching TV. (This is one of DH's ideas, it seems pretty easy but you're doing something and that burns calories and helps tone your arms.)  

We're all here for you, it may seem like slow going but every tiny thing you do is helping create a healthier YOU!


----------



## eeyore45

[QUOTE = WDW website]Disney's Family Fun Run 5K

Friday, January 11, 2008
Start: 7:00 a.m.

Adults, teens, and tweens will enjoy a fun-filled and exciting 5K. Everyone in the family can be a part of this official WALT DISNEY WORLD® Marathon Weekend Event. Experience a 5K course that winds through Disney's Animal Kingdom® Theme Park with an unforgettable finish where you can high-five your favorite Disney characters. [/QUOTE]

Entry Fee
$30 for 5K entries postmarked by December 26, 2007
$35 for 5K entries from December 27, 2007 to race day

Entry into the 5K includes a t-shirt. All finishers will receive a special medal:

/QUOTE
 (okay its all caps in edit feature?  confuzzled here, I'll erase it anyway, and retype what's already here!) 3rd time its drivin me nuts!! If I take the [ ] away it shows caps... I'm going batty

http://disneyworldsports.disney.go....hon2008FullMarathonEventInfoDetailPage&bhcp=1

 thank goodness for delete!!  I thought it was already pass Dec 26 and they were charging us an extra $5!!


----------



## dismom9761

Okay okay I fixed the oops. 

Ya'll reminded me that I got a pedometer for Christmas and I am going to find it.

MonyMony,I just remembered you weren't feeling well  this morning, I hope you are feeling better.Let us know soon...


----------



## harleygirl

lex how is Mr armfart?

nsalz - sending you and DH pixie dust tonite - hope the days ahead are smoother

Mony hope you are feeling better and hope your friend is coping with her loss


----------



## UtahMama

Actually, Bee, I weighed 286 (I had said my before wt. wrong) and wore a skin tight 28. The largest size off the rack at Lane Bryant. It is SOOOOO mental! That's why support is so important. And we are FREE! 

You can DO IT! *Here's my major tips from then that I try to cling to now:* (I have NO long term tips on maitanence, obviously  )

1. Only set teeny goals. Make a big deal when you accheive tham. Instead of saying 150, say 5 pounds. Then another 5, etc. I couldn't believe how easy it was to do when my goals were acchievable within a week or two!

2. I did not drink *any* soda then (need to do that again)

3. nothing "white". Wheat versions of all things white (pasta, cereals, breads) when on my phase 2 of SB

*About the mental part, I HATED all the new attention from men! Isn't that weird? You'd think I'd eat it up. But. I have NO interest in flirting in real life. I am just friendly to everyone. I "flirt" with everyone! I would be "friendly" and the guy (I was cutting hair then) would interpret that as flirting and "come on" to me. With all this fat, I am cushioned from that kind of attention. So. Now I realize that so I'm way better prepared. At the time, it was very very hard to be as friendly as I normally am and wonder if I was leading them on. 

Figuring that out probably saved me from re-gaining TOO much.

I am trying to be focused. I try to think about everytime I start that opening the fridge and pantry  when bored, "Am I really hungry?"

Usually not.

*My current obstacles are:*
1. No drive to exercise. I know that's what I did wrong last time. I'm really not lazy either. 

2. Soda makes me drink more soda. The sodium makes me retain water and feel bloated. Yet I cant stop. I love the caffeine. Need a better solution. Want diet Pepsi to be a treat.

3. Need to have a consistant "NO FAIL" environment.


Bee, sorry this got so long. I think I'm talking to myself as well as everyone. I just know as long as we all have each other, we'll be fine. We have the Jan. 08 meet to visulize ourselves at.


----------



## harleygirl

I was just rying to look online and see what rates might be for '08 nd it wont let me, says you hafta call the number so I'll call and find out...MAYBE if we can get a large enuff group going - 8 or more i believe can bea Grand Gathering and we get nifty treats and can name our gathering which will of course may very well be "Peep Meet" or skinnie minnie gathering - I'll call reservations and check it out...get more info and let you know 

with a Gathering they will try to get us all rooms close together if we are at the same resort...and you ge special attention too!  we got to cheat to the front of the line as a group sometimes - way cool!!!


----------



## winkers

"Amy keeps rubbers in the dishwasher!!  "


Thanks !  I now have to clean crystal light off my computer!


----------



## winkers

eeyore45 said:


> all right *Harley and Bee*  I'll step up to that challenge.  and I'll add that the *TLC show* they didnt focus on losing 5#, and after 30 days, one girl lost 2# one 5# but it was the inches, and attainable changes... so if I read your bosts right Bee, you have made *incredible* changes, the book, the fires.... you were waiting here, until you were ready - so dont back down now!!!
> 
> Hang on Peeps... Hang on - suck it in... suck it up!!



How do you read bosts?  Sorry, couldn't help myself !  It's nice that I'm not the only one who doesn't proof read!


----------



## Bee

Okay, everyone.

I love you all.  I am just realizing I put on like 40-50 lbs since the end of July.  This back surgery.. while being good for my back... did not help me in the weight dept.

I really do love all of you!

I soooo waant to go in January.  I just know it will be a long while before I know if I can go.. If it will be me, DH andme.. family.. if I come alone then I would love to share a room with someone.

I really appreciate all of your support.  I cant wait til tomorrow my dr is going to be really MAD.

Then we get a call tonight and DH grandmother is going in for a pacemaker in the morning..STRESS!!!

I promise to be me old self again soon......


----------



## dismom9761

winkers said:


> "Amy keeps rubbers in the dishwasher!!  "
> 
> 
> Thanks !  I now have to clean crystal light off my computer!



I am glad I could provide some comic relief. <Ilike that smilies

This thread moves too fast to proof read. Gonna go in my dishwasher.


----------



## aries1980

harleygirl said:


> I was just rying to look online and see what rates might be for '08 nd it wont let me, says you hafta call the number so I'll call and find out...MAYBE if we can get a large enuff group going - 8 or more i believe can bea Grand Gathering and we get nifty treats and can name our gathering which will of course may very well be "Peep Meet" or skinnie minnie gathering - I'll call reservations and check it out...get more info and let you know
> 
> with a Gathering they will try to get us all rooms close together if we are at the same resort...and you ge special attention too!  we got to cheat to the front of the line as a group sometimes - way cool!!!


 Registration is open but cant find it for the family run Im shooting them an email... But there is a button on the registration to book for 2008.  I think we can put it as a grand gathering too!


----------



## DisneyObsession

Bee said:


> Okay, everyone.
> 
> I love you all.  I am just realizing I put on like 40-50 lbs since the end of July.  This back surgery.. while being good for my back... did not help me in the weight dept.
> 
> I really do love all of you!
> 
> I soooo waant to go in January.  I just know it will be a long while before I know if I can go.. If it will be me, DH andme.. family.. if I come alone then I would love to share a room with someone.
> 
> I really appreciate all of your support.  I cant wait til tomorrow my dr is going to be really MAD.
> 
> Then we get a call tonight and DH grandmother is going in for a pacemaker in the morning..STRESS!!!
> 
> I promise to be me old self again soon......



Bee...My prayers are with your DH's grandmother. I hope she gets through the surgery without any problems.

As for your room situation, I'll need a roomate and I'd love to share with you! I'm a little messy, but not too bad by myself. And as far as I know I don't snore!  I won't be sure for awhile if I can go either, as I go in Nov 2007. I'll have to see how it goes!  

OK, I'm off to bed. I'm sure there will be TONS to read in the morning!


----------



## dismom9761

Bee,I hope everything goes well with your DH's grandmother's surgery in the morning.Keep us updated.

And we sooooo want you to go in Jan too.


----------



## pixie dust 112

Bee said:


> I am so DOWN.  Bought a scale today....
> 
> When you all are gone..come back to see me...
> 
> I weigh 313.......313.......313........313..........so since I have 150 lbs to lose all by myself...... I am soooooo sad .
> 
> I am 5'6".  I keep looking at UM's picture for inspiration.. but, I weigh 50lbs more than that.



Hey Bee that's just 50 more reasons to celebrate when you get down to a heathy wait.  If you follow a plan it will fly off of you!


----------



## dragonfly18

Okay...I'm caving to the peer pressure...I'M HERE!
Dismom has been telling me how I need to get on here and make friends with everyone because she says you guys are just great!   

Other than the Freebie threads, I haven't been checking much on the Disboards lately, so it will take me just a bit to get back in the groove.  There is no way I could read this whole thread from the beginning right now - you girls have talke ALOT!!!  I started at the end and read backwards through about 10 pages and that is about all I can handle right now...I'm about to pass out and I have to get up and go to work in the morning!  But I will get to it and figure out who's who and what's what eventually.

After the two pieces of cake (with lots of goo)  I ate today at Dis' birthday party, I need all the support I can get to get back on track!   Harley did a much better job of having will power over the cake than I did!!!  Glad someone maintained some control!


----------



## Bee

DisneyObsession said:


> Bee...My prayers are with your DH's grandmother. I hope she gets through the surgery without any problems.
> 
> As for your room situation, I'll need a roomate and I'd love to share with you! I'm a little messy, but not too bad by myself. And as far as I know I don't snore!  I won't be sure for awhile if I can go either, as I go in Nov 2007. I'll have to see how it goes!
> 
> OK, I'm off to bed. I'm sure there will be TONS to read in the morning!



If I go.. and go alone.. I am your girl  
I do snore.. but, I quit smoking and if I drop 100 pounds by next january.. maybe I wont snore no more..no more


----------



## pixie dust 112

dragonfly18 said:


> Okay...I'm caving to the peer pressure...I'M HERE!
> Dismom has been telling me how I need to get on here and make friends with everyone because she says you guys are just great!
> 
> Other than the Freebie threads, I haven't been checking much on the Disboards lately, so it will take me just a bit to get back in the groove.  There is no way I could read this whole thread from the beginning right now - you girls have talke ALOT!!!  I started at the end and read backwards through about 10 pages and that is about all I can handle right now...I'm about to pass out and I have to get up and go to work in the morning!  But I will get to it and figure out who's who and what's what eventually.
> 
> After the two pieces of cake (with lots of goo)  I ate today at Dis' birthday party, I need all the support I can get to get back on track!   Harley did a much better job of having will power over the cake than I did!!!  Glad someone maintained some control!



 DF18!  this is an awesome group...UtahMama is going to tell you to post a pic of yourself in a bikini!  Don't believe her!


----------



## Bee

pixie dust 112 said:


> Hey Bee that's just 50 more reasons to celebrate when you get down to a heathy wait.  If you follow a plan it will fly off of you!



Pixie!!! I  you!!

you are so optimistic and beautiful!!!!


----------



## pixie dust 112

I did 25 minutes on the elliptical tonight and did 100 arm curls with 2 lb weights!


----------



## Bee

dragonfly18 said:


> Okay...I'm caving to the peer pressure...I'M HERE!
> Dismom has been telling me how I need to get on here and make friends with everyone because she says you guys are just great!
> 
> Other than the Freebie threads, I haven't been checking much on the Disboards lately, so it will take me just a bit to get back in the groove.  There is no way I could read this whole thread from the beginning right now - you girls have talke ALOT!!!  I started at the end and read backwards through about 10 pages and that is about all I can handle right now...I'm about to pass out and I have to get up and go to work in the morning!  But I will get to it and figure out who's who and what's what eventually.
> 
> After the two pieces of cake (with lots of goo)  I ate today at Dis' birthday party, I need all the support I can get to get back on track!   Harley did a much better job of having will power over the cake than I did!!!  Glad someone maintained some control!




Welcome!!! from the un-skinny-est minnie


----------



## Bee

pixie dust 112 said:


> I did 25 minutes on the elliptical tonight and did 100 arm curls with 2 lb weights!



  way to go!!!!


----------



## pixie dust 112

Bee said:


> Pixie!!! I  you!!
> 
> you are so optimistic and beautiful!!!!



Back at ya babe!


----------



## dwheatl

MHL-Thanks for the love. I needed it today.

Bee- My WW leader put it this way-Don't think of it as losing 150 lbs. think of it as losing 5 lbs. 30 times. And you know,any of those 5 lbs. put you in a better place. There's nothing that says you have to lose them all. If you lost 50, or 20, or 10, that would still be better for your heart and joints and especially your spirit than if you give up.

Nsalz-If you're reading this, you inspire me (if not, PD, tell her I said so). I was feeling self-piteous today, and felt like that meant I should be able to eat what I wanted. Reading your post reminded me that , when  happens, taking care of myself is one of the few ways I still have some control.


----------



## pixie dust 112

dwheatl said:


> MHL-Thanks for the love. I needed it today.
> 
> Bee- My WW leader put it this way-Don't think of it as losing 150 lbs. think of it as losing 5 lbs. 30 times. And you know,any of those 5 lbs. put you in a better place. There's nothing that says you have to lose them all. If you lost 50, or 20, or 10, that would still be better for your heart and joints and especially your spirit than if you give up.
> 
> Nsalz-If you're reading this, you inspire me (if not, PD, tell her I said so). I was feeling self-piteous today, and felt like that meant I should be able to eat what I wanted. Reading your post reminded me that , when  happens, taking care of myself is one of the few ways I still have some control.



I'll tell her tomorrw!  I have to say NSalz rocks!  She is honest to goodness hte nicest person I know!


----------



## S.Poppins

Wow, UM - I just saw you in your starring role on Everybody Loves Mister Disney. You looked marvelous! I knew you would be a big star - can I have your autograph?


----------



## spongemommie05

Wow!!!! way to much to read i will though, but this is what i saw so far....
Rubbers in a dishwasher, hello to all newbies, info about the dispeep meet and me and utah sharing a tub HUH!!!! i guess i should read all the post   i am doing better the medicine is working thanks for all the love .the kids are doing great just can't wait for them to go back on track for school 1 more week and then the angels will be singing 
just wanted to say Hello and i hope everyone is doing well if you are struggling here is my love and  well i am gonna go catch up on post .. so i will understand what is going on.. 

Happy BIRTHDAY to all who are celebrating


----------



## dismom9761

*Dragonfly*!!Weigh in is on Friday and you report gains/losses here.Most people have included bios and pics somewhere but I have no idea what pages. Been doing too much of that this evening so I am going to bed.My birthday is now officially over but now it is yours.....

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DRAGONFLY!!


----------



## dwheatl

Just to share, I do have a PD in my life, my closest in age sister, Glynis. I've been taking Mom to the dr. 2x a day for the last couple of days, and sis offered to do it this morning so I could sleep in and have a little family time. I   her sooo much.
The plan, however, backfired. I got up and ate breakfast (oatmeal, dried cranberries, sf ff cocoa decaf mocha) then told DH to meet me in the BR, as DD is 16 and usually sleeps until at least 11 on the weekend. I climbed back into bed, waiting for DH, when DD walks into the room to say she has a sore throat. Then DH walks in and is   because he expected to find me alone. I ended up having to take DD to the dr. to get a strep culture because she was exposed to it this week.
DH and I got our exercise at the gym this afternoon. Not as fun as , but it was still togetherness time.
I took Mom to the dr. tonight. Her leg is not responding to the antibiotics, so they switched meds. If that doesn't work, she'll have to go into the hospital.
Thanks to everyone who's praying. I love this group.


----------



## spongemommie05

S.Poppins said:


> Wow, UM - I just saw you in your starring role on Everybody Loves Mister Disney. You looked marvelous! I knew you would be a big star - can I have your autograph?



Where did ya see this at?


----------



## dismom9761

Glad you and your family are doing better *Spongemommie*...I have to go to bed or I am going to fall asleep rocking my babies at work tomorrow.

Everyone have an awesome Monday and a succesful one.

_WWPD!!_


----------



## Bee

dwheatl said:


> Just to share, I do have a PD in my life, my closest in age sister, Glynis. I've been taking Mom to the dr. 2x a day for the last couple of days, and sis offered to do it this morning so I could sleep in and have a little family time. I   her sooo much.
> The plan, however, backfired. I got up and ate breakfast (oatmeal, dried cranberries, sf ff cocoa decaf mocha) then told DH to meet me in the BR, as DD is 16 and usually sleeps until at least 11 on the weekend. I climbed back into bed, waiting for DH, when DD walks into the room to say she has a sore throat. Then DH walks in and is   because he expected to find me alone. I ended up having to take DD to the dr. to get a strep culture because she was exposed to it this week.
> DH and I got our exercise at the gym this afternoon. Not as fun as , but it was still togetherness time.
> I took Mom to the dr. tonight. Her leg is not responding to the antibiotics, so they switched meds. If that doesn't work, she'll have to go into the hospital.
> Thanks to everyone who's praying. I love this group.



I am praying!!!!


----------



## dismom9761

dwheatl said:


> Just to share, I do have a PD in my life, my closest in age sister, Glynis. I've been taking Mom to the dr. 2x a day for the last couple of days, and sis offered to do it this morning so I could sleep in and have a little family time. I   her sooo much.
> The plan, however, backfired. I got up and ate breakfast (oatmeal, dried cranberries, sf ff cocoa decaf mocha) then told DH to meet me in the BR, as DD is 16 and usually sleeps until at least 11 on the weekend. I climbed back into bed, waiting for DH, when DD walks into the room to say she has a sore throat. Then DH walks in and is   because he expected to find me alone. I ended up having to take DD to the dr. to get a strep culture because she was exposed to it this week.
> DH and I got our exercise at the gym this afternoon. Not as fun as , but it was still togetherness time.
> I took Mom to the dr. tonight. Her leg is not responding to the antibiotics, so they switched meds. If that doesn't work, she'll have to go into the hospital.
> Thanks to everyone who's praying. I love this group.



*Danielle*,I had to  at the thought of your DH's surprise when he walked in the bedroom.I hope your DD feels better quickly.I am sending more prayers your way for your mom-keep us updated.
  I have a PD too-actually two.Harley and Dragonfly(newbie here)have helped me many times.I got real sick last summer and they took care of my kids ALOT, even taking time off from work.Another time that comes to mind is when I found out that my parents were going to have to move in so that I could help take care of my dad and Harley came to clean my house and help move furniture.They are awesome!!
  This time I am really going to bed...


----------



## S.Poppins

spongemommie05 said:


> Where did ya see this at?



Hey, Spongie - The Restaurant team used UM in the show they created for the WPSADI challenge. It is a game on the Dis. I was one of their cheerleaders. But they got eliminated  . Some great pics of UM though.

Wow, 8 pages since this morning! 

I took the youth to the movies to see "Thr3e" . I highly recommend this movie. It is based on the book written by Christian author, Ted Dekker. Very good and not a cheesy Christian movie.

I would love to go in January - but just not sure if I could convince DH to go a third year in a row - we will see!


----------



## Bee

S.Poppins said:


> Hey, Spongie - The Restaurant team used UM in the show they created for the WPSADI challenge. It is a game on the Dis. I was one of their cheerleaders. But they got eliminated  . Some great pics of UM though.
> 
> Wow, 8 pages since this morning!
> 
> I took the youth to the movies to see "Thr3e" . I highly recommend this movie. It is based on the book written by Christian author, Ted Dekker. Very good and not a cheesy Christian movie.
> 
> I would love to go in January - but just not sure if I could convince DH to go a third year in a row - we will see!



We want to see also....post a link please


----------



## S.Poppins

Okay, I think this is the link. Let me know if it does not work.

http://stormingthecastle.tripod.com/


----------



## spongemommie05

That was pretty funny! i loved it.. well i am off to bed take care all


----------



## lexmelinda

*GOOD MORNING, SUNSHINES!!!*   

*DRAGONFLY!!!!*  *AND*   
Any friend of Dis and Harley is a friend of mine! Hope you have a magical day and you are treated like a princess! (Is it a biggie? A milestone?) Peep bios start on page 94. 
*
Summer*....Women need support and men should understand that. PM me anytime.  

*BEE*....You can do this!!! A journey of a thousand miles begins with a single (baby) step. Set a small goal. If you're counting calories start with a 3,500 a day limit. Find some healthy foods that you love and keep lots on hand. Get the junk foods you love outta the house. You will be doing yourself and your family a favor. Walk around the block or just around your house. A single step, Bee. I believe in you.  Will be praying for DH grandmother today. Keep us updated.

*Danielle*....Praying for your mom. Glad you have some help.  

*Nsalz*....So glad DH is better and joking around....a true sign of recovery.  Praying for him (and you).  

*Monica*....Sorry about the morning/afternoon/evening sickness. Coupled with the single parenting this week, sounds like you will need some prayers, too.  

*BROKEN ARMFART BOY UPDATE*....Thanks for asking Harley. He has an extreme case of cabin fever. He had some friends over yesterday and was in pain when they left...cast rubbing, I think. He's going back to school today...with the sling.  

*RE: GRAND GATHERING*.....DD17 wants to come with me.  I will be saving and hoping the year goes well for us so we can attend. I hear the POP is the best value. Has anyone stayed there? We will def. have to do it cheap.  *UM* good news....Mimi can push Norah around in the stroller while we do "the walk"! Insty-sitter! 

*THIS WEEK....*
Trying to drop that extra 2 pounds from Christmas. Water/2 litres/day, Exercise 4X, Calories 1400ish. WE CAN DO IT!

*HAVE A GREAT DAY!!*


----------



## lexmelinda

Birthdays are below....any updates, additions, changes????



lexmelinda said:


> *BIRTHDAY PEEPS*
> 
> *January *
> 4th-DisneyFreakLynda
> 7th-DisMomAmy
> 8th-Dragonfly
> 12th-PixieDust
> 26th-PrincessV
> 
> *February*
> 8th-EeyoreSandy
> 25th-dwheatlDanielle
> 
> *March*
> 3rd-LexMelinda
> 4th-MonyMonica
> 15th-Twinkie
> 23rd-Aries1980
> 
> *April*
> 
> *May*
> 19th-Bee's BIG 40!
> 
> *June*
> 24th-FidgieBaby
> 
> *July*
> 2nd-HoneyMoStephanie
> 10th-DisneyObsessionGayle
> 19th-StaceyPoppins
> 25th-SpongeMisty
> 
> *August*
> 29th-LindsayDunn
> 
> *September*
> 13th-UtahMama's BIG 40!
> 
> *October*
> 16th-MouseHouseLover!
> 
> *November*
> 
> *December*
> 22nd-HarleyAmy


----------



## nsalz

Goodmorning everyone...DAY ONE...Here we go!!!!   Starting at 204 pounds.

Thank you to all the well wishers on my DH and the Wellcome backs!!!I really feel good about this and am so glad I have you all for support.

Lexmelinda- my Birthday is July 5th

Pixie - Great job on the workout.... ..You made me cry with post #2430.  Thank you.  You are sooo sweet.

Eeyore - A scare will kick you in the but sometimes....thank you for your kind words and support.

Bee - YOU CAN DO IT!!!!!!!I know you can..... 

DragonFLy - HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!

dwheatl - As always you make me laugh!  I hope you find time for:jumping1 ....ummmm excersize today!!!

I will report in later.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## pixie dust 112

Dragonfly~

Starting on your birthday!!!!! Talk about a brave soul!!!!


----------



## Tinkabella

Good Morning Everyone !!!!

 to all our new friends !!!! This is an amazing group of ladies...you all will fit right in.

Bee...I just want to wrap my arms around you and give you a big hug  , your weight is just a number, it does not define you...you are sooooo much more.  We love you at any number !  just break your goals down.  Little minnie steps... hang in there and don't get discouraged.  

Lex....I killed myself laughing about arm/fart boy.  Glad to hear he is well enough to go back to school.

Mony...where are you ???? I think that we are kindered spirits as Mallory and my little guy Matthew both had ear infections over the holidays.  Mal's goopy eyes are most likely do to the infection.  Hope she is doing better.  

I have a confession to make.... I made deep fried Mars bars on Saturday night ~~~ just like at Cookes of Dublin in DTD.  I wish I could say that they were gross...but they were YUMMY OMG !!!! Little pieces of deep fried hevean !!! 
...I have climbed back on the wagon today and will be eating my usual cabbage/ veg stir fry for lunch will a gazillion glasses of water.

I am off to the ear, nose and throat specialist with DS4.  I have to go into the city and it snowed a bit  so traffic will be a nightmare.   

Keep Drinking that water !!!!


----------



## eeyore45

I always forget to keep a kleenex nearby when I read/catch up~ tears roll down the face from  , and then dh,"what now?"  well, armfartboy... no, you cant explain!! and then "How serious are you about the marathon?"  110% !!  

WELCOME  What a group from Georgia!!  and y'all know and  each other!!  Share the love!!

UTM - your ROCK!!!  

Bee - we need to talk *Peeps* we seriously need to stop the negative self talk.  We need to change our mind sets, to effectively make the change, we have to change the way our mind thinks... I think... Its one of the reasons I stepped away for a week or so, of course that's also a pattern of mine... so part of the process is examining yourself... Wheat Thins started us on thinking "why"

on TLC they had a show *20 ways to Slim Down* the #1 way to Slim down was *To Love Yourself* yep, that's the hardest for me to embrace!  I am starting.  I am getting dressed in the morning, and loving the body I have, so I went and bought clothes that fit.  I colored my hair (no skunk stripes!!)  come on peeps!!   The one thing that brings me back time and time again to this group, no matter where we are, so many of us band together, and pray.  How powerful!!  A community that prays together, and peeps!  Keep it up, Keep it strong.  *BELIEVE*


----------



## eeyore45

I forgot the other stuff I wanted to pay tribute to -  

The "pooh" happens !!  gotta remember that!!

Dwheatl -  I'm tellin you that could be my nightmare!!  We just want to know how your dh came up to "join" you!! ('cause I know my dh has come up those stairs tossin clothes!!!   ) Thanks so much for sharing.... we cant wait till our kids get back on track - we may have to rent a room!!  (apparently the bedroom door no longer locks!!  )

*Tinkabella* good luck at the docs! 

*PixieDust*  

*nsalz* Stay strong woman, then roar!!  

*Fidge* *AnnNan* peekaboo - where are you??

*SPoppins* I'm in that boat, 3 years, 3 trips... and I wanted to go to Ireland.  I just dont like being left behind!!  But, if this is the motivation to keep me rockin for one full year, I'm there.  I always start a program, sometimes several times a year.... but I've not stuck with anything.  I hope I make it through this time...

*Spongemomma* Hopefully all those sicky germs are gone!!  School started today for DD 10... Friday, the boys head down to school!!  

DS 21 and his gf had a "fight" so I may be drivin down to Champaigne Friday!!  One day at a time!!

*Drink your water, do 100 SIT UPS today!! * Make a goal, a little tiny goal... and report back in!!     Its all good!!


----------



## eeyore45

UtahMama said:


> Actually, Bee, I weighed 286 (I had said my before wt. wrong) and wore a skin tight 28. The largest size off the rack at Lane Bryant. It is SOOOOO mental! That's why support is so important. And we are FREE!
> 
> You can DO IT! *Here's my major tips from then that I try to cling to now:* (I have NO long term tips on maitanence, obviously  )
> 
> 1. Only set teeny goals. Make a big deal when you accheive tham. Instead of saying 150, say 5 pounds. Then another 5, etc. I couldn't believe how easy it was to do when my goals were acchievable within a week or two!
> 
> 2. I did not drink *any* soda then (need to do that again)
> 
> 3. nothing "white". Wheat versions of all things white (pasta, cereals, breads) when on my phase 2 of SB
> 
> *About the mental part, I HATED all the new attention from men! Isn't that weird? You'd think I'd eat it up. But. I have NO interest in flirting in real life. I am just friendly to everyone. I "flirt" with everyone! I would be "friendly" and the guy (I was cutting hair then) would interpret that as flirting and "come on" to me. With all this fat, I am cushioned from that kind of attention. So. Now I realize that so I'm way better prepared. At the time, it was very very hard to be as friendly as I normally am and wonder if I was leading them on.
> 
> Figuring that out probably saved me from re-gaining TOO much.
> 
> I am trying to be focused. I try to think about everytime I start that opening the fridge and pantry  when bored, "Am I really hungry?"
> 
> Usually not.
> 
> *My current obstacles are:*
> 1. No drive to exercise. I know that's what I did wrong last time. I'm really not lazy either.
> 
> 2. Soda makes me drink more soda. The sodium makes me retain water and feel bloated. Yet I cant stop. I love the caffeine. Need a better solution. Want diet Pepsi to be a treat.
> 
> 3. Need to have a consistant "NO FAIL" environment.
> 
> 
> Bee, sorry this got so long. I think I'm talking to myself as well as everyone. I just know as long as we all have each other, we'll be fine. We have the Jan. 08 meet to visulize ourselves at.




*UTM*  So much great info here, just thought I would bring it forward, and give me inspiration for today!!   Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## PrincessV

*Amy*  Happy belated Bday!

*Dragonfly*  Welcome and a happy Bday to you, too!

*Bee*  We all know you can do it!  Stare down that scale and dont you let it get the best of you.  Im all about small, frequent goals.  When I was losing my baby weight, I set out for 5 lbs. a week, cause the big picture was way too much to handle mentally! 

*dwheatl * Hope your moms doing better!

*Melinda*  glad to hear Armfart Boys hanging in there!

*mony*  Have you ever tried Queasy Pops?  My friend used them in the early stages of her pregnancy and said they really helped with the nausea!
*
EVERYBODY*  Hope Monday is treating you all well!  I took yesterday off, thanks to this never-ending sinus infection, but Ive got a date with the yoga mat tonight.  Hold me to it, ladies!

*Regarding the 5K*There are almost always discounts to be had for early January, though I dont know if they black out the marathon days.  Personally, Ill have to wait till we get closer to make hotel reservations  I need the AP discount rates!  But Im only a couple hours away, so I will absolutely be in on the 5K with yall!


----------



## UtahMama

WOW! Aren't we Chatty Patty's? 

Way to go Nsalz! Happy first day to you! Actually, I think you look skinier to me already! Same with you, Dragonfly! Welcome!!!

I am just so inspired after catching up. 

I'm hoping I can convince Spongie to do a girl only trip in Jan. The airfare from here to Orlando is the hard part. I wont drive. Southwest doesn't quote this far in advance. 

So, my diet du jour is Weight Watchers with a VERY SB twist. I finally got my slider to print. Got my 32 oz. WW mug filled with delicious Crystal Lite (to be filled 4 MORE times).

I am SO accountable! Today is NO EXCUSES day! If you are PARALIZED from the waist down, do your arms, shoulders and back! Exercise ROCKS!!!!headache

I Love Exercise 
I Love Exercise
I Love Exercise
I Love Exercise

*Weight Watchers ZERO Points Soup- Eat It!*

1 sliced carrot
1/2 diced onion
2 garlic cloves minced
3 C. Fat Free broth (veg.or beef or chicken)
1 1/2 C green cabbage (diced thickly)
1/2 C. Green beans
1 T. tomato paste
1/2 t. basil
1/4 t. oregano
1/4 t. salt
1/2 C. diced zucchini

1. In a large saucepot, sprayed with PAM, saute the carot, onion, garlic over low heat until softened about 5 min.

2. Add broth, cabbage, green beans, tomato paste,
and spices to a boil. Lower heat to simmer, covered about 15 mins.
or till beans are tender

3. stir in zucchini and heat a few more mins. 

Makes 4- 1 c. servings

42 Cals per serving 0 fat, 2 fiber


I've made this easily in my crock pot. It is filling and FREE!


----------



## UtahMama

Marriage Tip Of The Day:

Go CONFIDENTLY to wherever you husband is and stand up tall, and say:

"I AM SO SKINNY AND I LOOOOOVE TO EXCERCISE!!!!" Then march out of the room and laugh your bum off! 

It'll do magic for your marriage too.


----------



## TwinkieMama

UtahMama said:


> Marriage Tip Of The Day:
> 
> Go CONFIDENTLY to wherever you husband is and stand up tall, and say:
> 
> "I AM SO SKINNY AND I LOOOOOVE TO EXCERCISE!!!!" Then march out of the room and laugh your bum off!
> 
> It'll do magic for your marriage too.



Maybe we should get dressed first


----------



## eeyore45

TwinkieMama said:


> Maybe we should get dressed first



 Just ask Monica about that part!!  

(and as my dh stayed up all night working, he just laid down for a nap, the man wouldnt notice, nakkid or not!!)  

About the 5K, for some reason, Disney in its infinite wisdom moved the marathon weekend back a week,  making it bump into MLK weekend!  

I  hate crowded Columbus Day, I imagine MLK is just as bad?!!  

I'm still goin!!


----------



## eeyore45

This shall be my inspiration!!  I do want a pic with FairyGodmother where my thighs arent highlighted so much!!  

or is it this one?



It was so much fun wandering around with dh on our 25th Anniversary trip!!


well what happened?  I think between this and the [/QUOTE] I'm going nuts!!


----------



## DisneyObsession

eeyore45 said:


> Dwheatl -  I'm tellin you that could be my nightmare!!  We just want to know how your dh came up to "join" you!! ('cause I know my dh has come up those stairs tossin clothes!!!   ) Thanks so much for sharing.... we cant wait till our kids get back on track - we may have to rent a room!!  (apparently the bedroom door no longer locks!!  )



I was wondering the same thing!!! I know DH would definitely have been "nekked" by the time he hit the door!!!


----------



## aldisneygrl

lexmelinda said:


> Birthdays are below....any updates, additions, changes????




Don't have time to chat.  10 pages since I last read! I'll have to catch up later.  Got on the scale yesterday and was down another 1/2 lb.  I'm trying to be good, but it is so hard.

I'm still trying to acclimate to having two dogs.  Melinda, mine is April 18th.

Don't know about the peep meet marathon either.  Will have to check with DH.  I will be 40 next year, so that would be a great way to celebrate.


----------



## pixie dust 112

eeyore45 said:


> This shall be my inspiration!!  I do want a pic with FairyGodmother where my thighs arent highlighted so much!!
> 
> or is it this one?
> 
> 
> 
> It was so much fun wandering around with dh on our 25th Anniversary trip!!
> 
> 
> well what happened?  I think between this and the


 I'm going nuts!![/QUOTE]

What a great picture..you look so beautiful and so happy!  Radiant, in fact!


----------



## aries1980

Morning Ladies!!!

drink drink drink.... exercise exercise exercise!!! 

UM- should I go ahead and place....


----------



## eeyore45

See it happened AGAIN!!  I typed that word quote in all caps, but it prints in small letters!!  

Trying to post pics, it only posted a link, I dont want the link, I want the pics!! 

I am so techy challenged!!






and






I did exercise today UTM!!  In front of the tv, but I did it!!


----------



## pixie dust 112

NSalz is giving blood today.  Is that cheating    ?

I wonder if their are any blood drives around here Friday morning before weigh in... what a great way to lose a quick pound!   

I'm going to see if I can make time to get over to the blood drive and give a pint!


----------



## DisneyObsession

Bee said:


> If I go.. and go alone.. I am your girl
> I do snore.. but, I quit smoking and if I drop 100 pounds by next january.. maybe I wont snore no more..no more



Snoring doesn't bother me! I am used to DH!!  

I was looking to get an idea of prices and for this year at the POP, with airfare from Buffalo, and park passes (not hopper) it was about $750. (For 1 person) If it's about the same next year, I may be able to pull it off!


----------



## Disneyfreak92

eeyore45 said:


> DS 21 and his gf had a "fight" so I may be drivin down to Champaigne Friday!!  One day at a time!!



OK, I am in the process of catching up, but I just have to say sorry to hear they had a fight, and it is really bizarre to hear someone here on the DIS say they may be driving down to Champaign!


----------



## DisneyObsession

TwinkieMama said:


> Maybe we should get dressed first



WHY?!?


----------



## UtahMama

Sandy!!!! Your photos are just beautiful!  I love your lashes in the fairy Godmother picture!

I'm off to un-decorate my Christmas tree. I'm sure I'll have 10 pages again to wade through! So, I'm just marking my spot!!!!

What are the dates of the marathon weekend?


----------



## pixie dust 112

DisneyObsession said:


> WHY?!?



ASk Monica!


----------



## DisneyObsession

pixie dust 112 said:


> ASk Monica!


----------



## Mumbler

Okay, I don't usually DIS on the weekends so now I'm 10 pages behind   I'm just going to jump back in here since I don't have time to catch up.

Melinda: My birthday is April 27th, I'll be 35 this year, although my older sister says she's still 29 so maybe I'm only 26? 

PrincessV: I was thinking about your AF problems this weekend and I was thinking if the OB/GYN can't help maybe you should consider an endocrinologist (maybe you already see one for your thyroid problems?) Anyway, just thought I'd mention it.

The weekends are by far and away my most difficult times as far as will power.  During the week I'm at work so even if I want to snack I can't, but on the weekends I'm home and there's a whole pantry taunting me!  I did okay over the weekend but I'm ready to go all out this week!


----------



## Disneyfreak92

dwheatl said:


> when  happens, taking care of myself is one of the few ways I still have some control.



First of all... Love the "pooh"! DH and I always run around WDW saying things like, "Oh, look! Viking Pooh!" when we see Winnie the Pooh beanies or stuffed animals. Then the other one always responds with, "EWWWWWWW!" to which the original Pooh-spotter always says, "Winnie the!"  We are easily amused. 

Secondly...I LOVE this statement! This is exactly what I have been telling myself for the past few days!


----------



## aries1980

UtahMama said:


> Sandy!!!! Your photos are just beautiful!  I love your lashes in the fairy Godmother picture!
> 
> I'm off to un-decorate my Christmas tree. I'm sure I'll have 10 pages again to wade through! So, I'm just marking my spot!!!!
> 
> What are the dates of the marathon weekend?



marathon weekend is jan 10- 13... jan 11 is the family 5k!

Do you know the calorie count on your fab muffins?


----------



## the Fidge

eeyore45 said:


> See it happened AGAIN!!  I typed that word quote in all caps, but it prints in small letters!!
> 
> Trying to post pics, it only posted a link, I dont want the link, I want the pics!!
> 
> I am so techy challenged!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did exercise today UTM!!  In front of the tv, but I did it!!




What lovely pictures and hey Sandy as a woman I can say easily what great gams you got there!!!  POwer walking running to running from?? God Bless great pics!

I am trying to get up the courage to ask DH to take a photo of the NOW jsut holding my breath.  

OK so I was very lumpy this weekend.  Took down decorations and didn't pack them yet.  Survived the football game last night DH is a big Giants fan and the poor thing said this am he felt sick.  Awe poor babe of mine!  Now DH has to cheer on my Saints next weekend hahahaha shh no one tell him I snickered!

Ok so I rode exercise bicycle for 30 minutes this am and my butt hurts they just don't make wide eough seats!  Kmart has a treadmill and some other equipment on sale will check today if they still have lay aways as Walmary does not want my Christmas business any longer when they did away with their lay away!  Grrrr

I saw a ton of calorie  counter things online and recall someone pposted one here and just do not have the time to through all the pages..looking for a good one please??

OK ladies have fun today and yes I am off to drink on of my yummmy glasses of H20 now and do 20 situps!


----------



## Disneyfreak92

Bee - I would like to point out to you that not only can you do this and that making small goals is so the way to go, but we will all still be here! I have no intentions of going away once I do reach my total goal (a total of roughly 70, but I am starting with 30). I will still need to maintain, and besides, I can't imagine leaving this wonderful group! I am sure that after reaching _all_ of our goals, there will be no better way of maintaining than to just keep encouraging each other like we do now.


----------



## TwinkieMama

pixie dust 112 said:


> ASk Monica!


----------



## eeyore45

oh Monica..... ?????

  (not to forget Amy and her  she's got something up her sleeve!!)

 *Mumbler*

So I"m surfin the WWW, and what do I come across on the WW boards?

*Top Ten Attitude Enhancers*

(and amazing I think we've got them nailed all on our peepdom!!)

*Celebrate the here and now. *
As long as you're committed to your plan today, you're succeeding because you're taking charge of your life. Focusing on goals that are far in the future can sap motivation. 


*Change your language.* 
Keller suggests scratching negative phrases from your vocabulary. Instead of saying "No," "I can't" or "I'll try," substitute the positive. Say: "Yes!" "I can" and "I will." 


Create visual inspiration. 
Find a photo of yourself before you started your weight-loss plan. Tack it on the refrigerator, a bedroom or bathroom mirror or inside the food cupboard. As you reach new goals, take new pictures, visually marking your progress. 


*Weigh in. *
Weigh in at your weekly meeting, and keep a chart of the results. Look at your overall progress and visualize that chart whenever you're tempted by less-than-healthy choices. 


*Believe in buddy power. *
Exercising with friends is always more fun. Schedule days to meet with your buddy, and if one of you tries to bow out, act as the other's conscience. Find someone to work out with on Weight Watchers Fitness Challenge board. 


Steer clear of sabotage. 
Avoid people who put you down for trying to lose weight, or who encourage you to eat too much. Often these folks feel threatened by your weight loss. 


*Set mini goals. *
Start with aiming to lose 10 percent of your body weight. "By setting realistic goals, you're more likely to reach them, feel successful and move on from there," says Keller. 


Reward yourself. 
When you've reached a goal (and remember to keep them small), you deserve a treat. Buy a new outfit, small piece of jewelry, a book or a diary, or take yourself to a play or movie. 


Keep reminders in plain sight. 
Treadmills, bicycles, weights, even sneakers and exercise outfits should be left where you can see them. Don't store your exercise gear under the bed or in the basement. That will only hide the fact that you need to exercise. 


Read success stories. 
Inspiration often comes from reading about the way others have found success. Just think: "One day the story is going to be mine!"


----------



## DisneyObsession

We've got these down!!!!  

(At least we are trying REAL hard!!!)


----------



## dragonfly18

Well...apparantly today was NOT a good day to start!  I was all bummed out at lunch 'cause Birthday's are one of those "miss my mama and daddy more that usual" days...and then my boyfriend (would I call him my DB?) couldn't go to lunch with me, so I went to the mall and got Chinese food and ate the whole big bunch of it and now I feel like I need to go puke!   

Guess I'm skipping dinner...

and someone tell me how in the world I am supposed to keep up with 5+ pages of chatting per day...and the day is only half over!!!  Lordy women love to talk, don't we!


----------



## pixie dust 112

dragonfly18 said:


> Well...apparantly today was NOT a good day to start!  I was all bummed out at lunch 'cause Birthday's are one of those "miss my mama and daddy more that usual" days...and then my boyfriend (would I call him my DB?) couldn't go to lunch with me, so I went to the mall and got Chinese food and ate the whole big bunch of it and now I feel like I need to go puke!
> 
> Guess I'm skipping dinner...
> 
> and someone tell me how in the world I am supposed to keep up with 5+ pages of chatting per day...and the day is only half over!!!  Lordy women love to talk, don't we!



It's your birthday....You get a free pass today!


----------



## dismom9761

dragonfly18 said:


> Well...apparantly today was NOT a good day to start!  I was all bummed out at lunch 'cause Birthday's are one of those "miss my mama and daddy more that usual" days...and then my boyfriend (would I call him my DB?) couldn't go to lunch with me, so I went to the mall and got Chinese food and ate the whole big bunch of it and now I feel like I need to go puke!
> 
> Guess I'm skipping dinner...
> 
> and someone tell me how in the world I am supposed to keep up with 5+ pages of chatting per day...and the day is only half over!!!  Lordy women love to talk, don't we!



WELL SINCE YOUR SKIPPING DINNER ANYWAY...YOU CAN COME WORK OUT WITH ME.


----------



## spongemommie05

UtahMama said:


> WOW! Aren't we Chatty Patty's?
> 
> Way to go Nsalz! Happy first day to you! Actually, I think you look skinier to me already! Same with you, Dragonfly! Welcome!!!
> 
> I am just so inspired after catching up.
> 
> I'm hoping I can convince Spongie to do a girl only trip in Jan. The airfare from here to Orlando is the hard part. I wont drive. Southwest doesn't quote this far in advance.
> 
> So, my diet du jour is Weight Watchers with a VERY SB twist. I finally got my slider to print. Got my 32 oz. WW mug filled with delicious Crystal Lite (to be filled 4 MORE times).
> 
> I am SO accountable! Today is NO EXCUSES day! If you are PARALIZED from the waist down, do your arms, shoulders and back! Exercise ROCKS!!!!headache
> 
> I Love Exercise
> I Love Exercise
> I Love Exercise
> I Love Exercise
> 
> *Weight Watchers ZERO Points Soup- Eat It!*
> 
> 1 sliced carrot
> 1/2 diced onion
> 2 garlic cloves minced
> 3 C. Fat Free broth (veg.or beef or chicken)
> 1 1/2 C green cabbage (diced thickly)
> 1/2 C. Green beans
> 1 T. tomato paste
> 1/2 t. basil
> 1/4 t. oregano
> 1/4 t. salt
> 1/2 C. diced zucchini
> 
> 1. In a large saucepot, sprayed with PAM, saute the carot, onion, garlic over low heat until softened about 5 min.
> 
> 2. Add broth, cabbage, green beans, tomato paste,
> and spices to a boil. Lower heat to simmer, covered about 15 mins.
> or till beans are tender
> 
> 3. stir in zucchini and heat a few more mins.
> 
> Makes 4- 1 c. servings
> 
> 42 Cals per serving 0 fat, 2 fiber
> 
> 
> I've made this easily in my crock pot. It is filling and FREE!


my dh said if it was just me i could prob do it but i need to know a guesstimation on costs


----------



## S.Poppins

dragonfly18 said:


> Well...apparantly today was NOT a good day to start!  I was all bummed out at lunch 'cause Birthday's are one of those "miss my mama and daddy more that usual" days...and then my boyfriend (would I call him my DB?) couldn't go to lunch with me, so I went to the mall and got Chinese food and ate the whole big bunch of it and now I feel like I need to go puke!
> 
> Guess I'm skipping dinner...
> 
> and someone tell me how in the world I am supposed to keep up with 5+ pages of chatting per day...and the day is only half over!!!  Lordy women love to talk, don't we!



Happy Birthday, Dragonfly!!   

I think he would be your DBF?


----------



## S.Poppins

UtahMama said:


> WOW! Aren't we Chatty Patty's?
> 
> Way to go Nsalz! Happy first day to you! Actually, I think you look skinier to me already! Same with you, Dragonfly! Welcome!!!
> 
> I am just so inspired after catching up.
> 
> I'm hoping I can convince Spongie to do a girl only trip in Jan. The airfare from here to Orlando is the hard part. I wont drive. Southwest doesn't quote this far in advance.
> 
> So, my diet du jour is Weight Watchers with a VERY SB twist. I finally got my slider to print. Got my 32 oz. WW mug filled with delicious Crystal Lite (to be filled 4 MORE times).
> 
> I am SO accountable! Today is NO EXCUSES day! If you are PARALIZED from the waist down, do your arms, shoulders and back! Exercise ROCKS!!!!headache
> 
> I Love Exercise
> I Love Exercise
> I Love Exercise
> I Love Exercise
> 
> *Weight Watchers ZERO Points Soup- Eat It!*
> 
> 1 sliced carrot
> 1/2 diced onion
> 2 garlic cloves minced
> 3 C. Fat Free broth (veg.or beef or chicken)
> 1 1/2 C green cabbage (diced thickly)
> 1/2 C. Green beans
> 1 T. tomato paste
> 1/2 t. basil
> 1/4 t. oregano
> 1/4 t. salt
> 1/2 C. diced zucchini
> 
> 1. In a large saucepot, sprayed with PAM, saute the carot, onion, garlic over low heat until softened about 5 min.
> 
> 2. Add broth, cabbage, green beans, tomato paste,
> and spices to a boil. Lower heat to simmer, covered about 15 mins.
> or till beans are tender
> 
> 3. stir in zucchini and heat a few more mins.
> 
> Makes 4- 1 c. servings
> 
> 42 Cals per serving 0 fat, 2 fiber
> 
> 
> I've made this easily in my crock pot. It is filling and FREE!



How much gas does this soup produce?


----------



## aries1980

ok ladies who needs help with airfare.... i dont wanna brag but everyone i know calls me to book any vacation they go on.  i can get you a bunch of quotes let me know i am here for you all!!Prices for next Jan arent out yet give me a month or till march first and then I can quote away


----------



## eeyore45

S.Poppins said:


> Happy Birthday, Dragonfly!!
> 
> I think he would be your DBF?



and do know that Chinese food is full of soy, ie SALT - so you must MUST drink twice as much water!!  and expect a weight gain tomorrow of 3#!!  YES THREE pounds after one meal - but there's a lot of water in that weight, so grab a lemon squeeze in warm water, and drink to help flush that sodium out of you system... and answer me this...

Do you plan on giving up Chinese food for life?  Then think portion control, and damage control.  Damage control is drinking water, and lift those weights, do those crunches, stand up, sit down, stand up, sit down... get those lunges working!!!


----------



## dismom9761

*Dragonfly*,yes we are chatty but for some reason I think you will fit in just fine. 

*Mumbler*,I agree weekends are much harder.I am going to try to keep busy next weekend and have a cheat free weekend.

*UM*,I would like to know the calorie count of the muffins also because I am about to eat one. I love to exercise...say it three times fast and it will come true.

*Fidge*,WE WANT A PICTURE!!Get up the courage and do it for us.Good job on riding that bike. 

*Eeyore*,I love the pics!You are beautiful... I am all over the enhancing my attitude..thanks for the good reads.

*Spongemommi*e,YEAH for your DH!!!I can't guess at the cost because I don't fly but I will supply the peanut butter and jelly sandwiches since that will probably be all that I will be able to afford to eat. 

Okay my *day* so far:
B-2 pieces of toast
S-yogurt
L-lean cuisine and peas(I ate a veggie!! )

Now I am going to do the 20 situps and tonight I am going to the gym.I may do a yoga class.

I do have half a chocolate cake sitting on my counter.I think I will take it to *Dragonfly* since she gets a freebie day.


----------



## eeyore45

aries1980 said:


> ok ladies who needs help with airfare.... i dont wanna brag but everyone i know calls me to book any vacation they go on.  i can get you a bunch of quotes let me know i am here for you all!!



Do try this site:  http://www.farereport.com/

and if you can wait, download Ding, but with Southwest and Ding, the Ding fares are lower, but the times are yucky, so you spend less time on "vacation".

I have to be honest, its easier said than done... when I try and wrap my brain around the reality of Jan 10, 2008 in WDW.. I get clammy... what if? 

and yet, I am so doing this!!   

I think edit messes up my links but, I hear the too chatty, and I know I'm guilty...

Just wanted to add I checked mousesavers.com and according to 2007 dates :
Value Resorts
All-Star Movies 
All-Star Music 
All-Star Sports 
Pop Century

Value Season: January 1 - February 14, August 5 - October 3, November 25 - December 19

With Pop Standard view at $82 a night.  We stayed at pop one night, and if its saving money, I'm there!!  

I also realized that I signed up to work weekends, from the Budget Board, I have 4 checks waiting, I can start my Disneyfund!!  (I'm one of those people at Super Target, grocery store handing out samples!! $70 for 11-4 work!!)


----------



## dismom9761

I stayed at POP and it is very nice.Harley and I were talking about staying at ASMusic just because we have never stayed there but I don't really care.I think it would be fun to stay at the same resort as everyone.


----------



## Mumbler

Hey I have some (hopefully) motivational good news for those stay-the-samers and slight gainers.  

I was reading the Parade magnazine that comes with the Sunday paper and wouldn't you know it was all about getting fit and one of the suggestions/things to do was to not just weigh yourself but MEASURE yourself as well.  It specifically said that you may not be losing weight because you are replacing fat with muscle and it weighs more, but if you MEASURE yourself you are still likely to see results!!!

I know there were several of you this week that tried hard, but didn't see the scale move so get out your tape measures and start measuring your waist and hips, especially if you are exercising regularly.

I really hope this helps!!!!!!  Keep up the good work!


----------



## UtahMama

I dont know the calorie count of the  magic  muffins.

They are 1 point, the same as 2 lifesavers. The high fiber count erases some points. Just put 50?  

Misty, I dont know the approximate cost. The airfare is the biggie. We can play with the numbers and guess a little higher. Is your princess going too? We could get 1 room somewhere. I know there wont be free dining so we'll have to budget for meals as cheap as possible. I can wait to do the Cinderella Royal Table for when there's free dining. I have to do alot of homework to determine the cost of a room at a value resort saving car rental fees. And off site with car rental. I'm most comfortable with on site because it's so easy to get lost there.

Where are you guys booking? Pop? That's where I'd like to go.The 80's section??? A grand gathering sounds great! I like perks. Uggg, we have to save BIG money before then.


----------



## winkers

Mine is May 29


----------



## UtahMama

S.Poppins said:


> How much gas does this soup produce?



it's a small price to pay   Maybe we need to add beans and broccoli and stay away from open flames


----------



## dismom9761

UtahMama said:


> it's a small price to pay   Maybe we need to add beans and broccoli and stay away from open flames


----------



## dismom9761

UtahMama said:


> I dont know the calorie count of the  magic  muffins.
> 
> They are 1 point, the same as 2 lifesavers. The high fiber count erases some points. Just put 50?
> 
> Misty, I dont know the approximate cost. The airfare is the biggie. We can play with the numbers and guess a little higher. Is your princess going too? We could get 1 room somewhere. I know there wont be free dining so we'll have to budget for meals as cheap as possible. I can wait to do the Cinderella Royal Table for when there's free dining. I have to do alot of homework to determine the cost of a room at a value resort saving car rental fees. And off site with car rental. I'm most comfortable with on site because it's so easy to get lost there.
> 
> Where are you guys booking? Pop? That's where I'd like to go.The 80's section??? A grand gathering sounds great! I like perks. Uggg, we have to save BIG money before then.



POP is fine with me and Harley. Aries said she could help figure cheap air...if we all work together all things are possible...


----------



## winkers

eeyore45 said:


> See it happened AGAIN!!  I typed that word quote in all caps, but it prints in small letters!!
> 
> Trying to post pics, it only posted a link, I dont want the link, I want the pics!!
> 
> I am so techy challenged!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did exercise today UTM!!  In front of the tv, but I did it!!




Wow!  You've got great legs!!!!


----------



## aries1980

im making the muffins tonight so I will see if I can calculate it out for you all.


Dont worry UM I see Jetblue Flys outta Utah and I believe that airport is only 15 mins from you  I can almost guarentee you a very good airfare.


----------



## eeyore45

I'm trying to register for the Discovery Health Challenge... waiting for each page to load takes sooooooo long!!  eesh...

Meanwhile...  DD is unloading the dishwasher!!  She just got home from school, first day back!!  (she wants something, you just know it...) btw I did warn her to watch for socks and ....  other things!!  (who knew unloading the dishwasher could be so much fun!!)  

You know I could think of some cute cheap (Budget Board) treats (non food) to add to everybody's room - we did this at one meet, it was fun, one lady from Texas brought kerchiefs with Texas logo on them, one lady from California brought (well never mind... Seas Candy) I brought Roses, and a map of Chicago and things to do for each room... 

Tickets to the park... I love the Dining Plan... Epcot... I know there was a ladies meet at Pop at the Dismeet section, and they sure had a blast!!  I know lots of the Maestromers met and had a hoot - all going down Splash Mountain, and the Viking ship...etc... Pop has a great transportation system, and their food court is AWESOME - much better than POR, or WL imho!!


----------



## IWantMyDVC

Just checking in with everyone - back to WW tomorrow - I hope I lost SOMETHING!!!


----------



## UtahMama

Ooooh! Goodie Bags!!!!

Aries- I didnt think JetBlue flew directly to Florida. I'll check again, though. I COULD fly with Delta buddy Passes for about $180 a piece. But that's risky to try to fly stand by with a toddler diva.

edited to add, JB does go to Orlando but they first stop in NEW YORK! EEEK. I also checked Delta flights as far as how oversold the flights are to see if a buddy pass (stand by ) would be good for this time of year ...nope. They are oversold by at least 2 on allll flights coming and going (I saw one oversold by 21!) It's best to do a direct flight unless it's ridiculously cheaper. I even checked Amtrack...3 days to get there and 3 days to return! Get off train wave in the general direction of Disney and get right back on.


----------



## Shula8205

I've kicked it up a notch and it feels good  !!  Went to the gym with DH on Saturday and did the elliptical for 15 minutes and treadmill for another 15 . . . even managed to jog a few intervals!! 

Also took the stairs at work today, that's a grand total of 125 steps  !!  No more elevators for me.

Sandy: Since I'm skipping kickboxing for the big game tonight, I'm gonna do those 100 sit ups during the loooong commercial breaks . . . maybe I'll get in more than 100!!

 GO BUCKS!!

Any other Ohioans out there??  OH - Gimme an IO!!!


----------



## eeyore45

Here's another tip, in addition to firming those legs, getting some cardio going... IT DRIVES YOUR KIDS CRAZY!!   

During a commercial, or if I'm bored... last night I started to march and then leg lift - right knee to left elbow...  and it takes me awhile to figure that out!!  but, I so need to work in exercise... I HATE it!!

*SHULA *  you got 30 min of cardio in!!! (I'm a Hoosier!!  Go Ball State!!  )

I'm going to make this work!!


----------



## S.Poppins

Okay, I am starting to feel a little overwhelmed today. I should not even be on the boards today - but an addiction is hard to break. We leave Friday night for Disney   Before then I have 3 big projects, and 3 small projects due in my grad class. I have youth prayer at my house tomorrow night, and church Wed. night and of course I work everyday but Friday. Friday I am hoping to turn in projects, pack and sleep so we can drive all night Friday.   I know I will get it all done, but just thinking about it makes me want to take a nap and not wake up until Friday.


----------



## lexmelinda

*People, people....*

I was only at work for 5 hours and there are almost 3 new pages here!  Nekkid peeps, gassy soup, and cheap air fares......got it!

*RE: BIRTHDAYS*....Thanks for the sending them. I think I gottum all.*IWantMyDVC*.....Your name's April ssssoooooo is your birthday in APRIL??? I know we missed Daisy's birthday because I remember her name is January and she said her birthday was coming up. 

*HAPPY BELATED BIG FAT 30TH BIRTHDAY, DAISY77!!!!!* 

*Sandy*.....MLK day is Jan. 21 in 2008 so no worries about the holiday weekend.
*
POP sounds good to moi.  *

OK, my spot is marked! Carry on..........


----------



## aries1980

UM- Well you could meet me at the airport in NY and we can fly together to fla if you like... Im telling you all I can find a deal if its out there for you.  I am actually going to Travel Agent school in Florida sometime this spring.   I will help us all get to the mouse.  Maybe by time you need to book it will direct


----------



## spongemommie05

UtahMama said:


> I dont know the calorie count of the  magic  muffins.
> 
> They are 1 point, the same as 2 lifesavers. The high fiber count erases some points. Just put 50?
> 
> Misty, I dont know the approximate cost. The airfare is the biggie. We can play with the numbers and guess a little higher. Is your princess going too? We could get 1 room somewhere. I know there wont be free dining so we'll have to budget for meals as cheap as possible. I can wait to do the Cinderella Royal Table for when there's free dining. I have to do alot of homework to determine the cost of a room at a value resort saving car rental fees. And off site with car rental. I'm most comfortable with on site because it's so easy to get lost there.
> 
> Where are you guys booking? Pop? That's where I'd like to go.The 80's section??? A grand gathering sounds great! I like perks. Uggg, we have to save BIG money before then.


My lil princess may be but not sure i don't know if i want her to miss school . but then again this is me and i say heck ya... we totally could do one room if it is just us girls,, and dinning won't be as bad because it will be us gals (my boys are the big eaters. i am (kinda) leaving it up to you because you have been and i have no idea where to start. but i will check out some stuff (i'll have lonnie check out some stuff.... )on site works for me to from what i have seen it is huge and i would rather not get lost  
Just let me know what ya want me to look up and i can.


----------



## dragonfly18

eeyore45 said:


> and do know that Chinese food is full of soy, ie SALT - so you must MUST drink twice as much water!!  and expect a weight gain tomorrow of 3#!!  YES THREE pounds after one meal - but there's a lot of water in that weight, so grab a lemon squeeze in warm water, and drink to help flush that sodium out of you system... and answer me this...
> 
> Do you plan on giving up Chinese food for life?  Then think portion control, and damage control.  Damage control is drinking water, and lift those weights, do those crunches, stand up, sit down, stand up, sit down... get those lunges working!!!




Eeyore - were you a Drill Sergeant in a former life?

We could just make a big vat of soup and eat off of that...and it would probably produce enough gas for the drive home...


----------



## aries1980

I am Game for the POP I love the POP!!!

I had heard that if we all book in the same place we just need to give a name for our grand gathering... and they'll link us together.. also there is a planner for us to all make arrangements I have it I will email to UM since she created this Thread and see How we can work it.


----------



## UtahMama

I love POP since we toured it last Sept. I loved the 80's but dont care. As long as it's clean and semi-close to the REFILL station! The pools there look so fun! AS long as we take an OATH not to wipp out any cameras during pool time!!!  

We  have a year to train to walk a 5K. NO problem! I think we should walk like the characters in the parades an wave as we go. I love it!

I just want the t-shirt and the goodie bags! Be thinking of what you want to contribute to those! 

And- When do we start the recipe scrapbook circle? I'm ready!!!!


----------



## dragonfly18

I am official now - SEE!!!  I have a WISH goal thingy!!!


----------



## aries1980

Recipe mail date is the 30 I am waiting ti see if IwantMYDVC is still participating havent heard anything yet!  And I will close signups for the recipe on JAN 15.  

UM should I also go ahead with


----------



## spongemommie05

dragonfly18 said:


> I am official now - SEE!!!  I have a WISH goal thingy!!!



Way to go !!!


----------



## UtahMama

Aries ONLY...

esyay on the uprisesay  

nothing to see here...move along...


----------



## eeyore45

UtahMama said:


> Ooooh! Goodie Bags!!!!
> 
> Aries- I didnt think JetBlue flew directly to Florida. I'll check again, though. I COULD fly with Delta buddy Passes for about $180 a piece. But that's risky to try to fly stand by with a toddler diva.
> 
> edited to add, JB does go to Orlando but they first stop in NEW YORK! EEEK. I also checked Delta flights as far as how oversold the flights are to see if a buddy pass (stand by ) would be good for this time of year ...nope. They are oversold by at least 2 on allll flights coming and going (I saw one oversold by 21!) It's best to do a direct flight unless it's ridiculously cheaper. I even checked Amtrack...3 days to get there and 3 days to return! Get off train wave in the general direction of Disney and get right back on.



OH UTM - I have an idea!!!  You sy the flights are oversold by a lot - well you and Spongiemamma book an overbooked flight, then when you check in you go to the counter and ask if its overbooked, and then tell them you'd be willing to give up your seats if you were compensated...


----------



## Disneyfreak92

I am really hoping that I can do the meet. I would love to stay at POP! I haven't stayed there yet and would really like to. I do not know at this point if I will be solo, have DH, DM, or a friend in tow. I will probably want to wait for AP rates to come out. Anyone know when that happens? I can never remember. If I am solo, I could certainly share my room, and with the AP discount, it would be a great deal! I just don't know yet. I will keep you all posted, of course.  

So, yesterday was a "cheat day" for me. Sundays always are. I wasn't too terrible considering I was cheating. Today, I am right back on track again. 
I'll do the tally after dinner. Sounds like DH is making a Carolina dry rub pork tenderloin and veggies of some sort. Then we are off to puppy class. Jasper (that's my beagle's name) is going to earn her Canine Good Citizen, and this is the first night. We have had a  3-4 week break since she completed levels 1 & 2, and I am nervous about tonight because we have not been doing her training sessions as faithfully as we should have been doing them. Plus, this is the first class where she will actually be tested, and she is a 9-mo-old beagle for crying out loud! Can you say stubborn?  OK, well, at least I will be walking and standing and bending over (She is so short! My next dog will be tall!). That will have to be my workout for today. 

Keep on slimmin' ladies!


----------



## aries1980

Disneyfreak92 said:


> I am really hoping that I can do the meet. I would love to stay at POP! I haven't stayed there yet and would really like to. I do not know at this point if I will be solo, have DH, DM, or a friend in tow. I will probably want to wait for AP rates to come out. Anyone know when that happens? I can never remember. If I am solo, I could certainly share my room, and with the AP discount, it would be a great deal! I just don't know yet. I will keep you all posted, of course.
> 
> So, yesterday was a "cheat day" for me. Sundays always are. I wasn't too terrible considering I was cheating. Today, I am right back on track again.
> I'll do the tally after dinner. Sounds like DH is making a Carolina dry rub pork tenderloin and veggies of some sort. Then we are off to puppy class. Jasper (that's my beagle's name) is going to earn her Canine Good Citizen, and this is the first night. We have had a  3-4 week break since she completed levels 1 & 2, and I am nervous about tonight because we have not been doing her training sessions as faithfully as we should have been doing them. Plus, this is the first class where she will actually be tested, and she is a 9-mo-old beagle for crying out loud! Can you say stubborn?  OK, well, at least I will be walking and standing and bending over (She is so short! My next dog will be tall!). That will have to be my workout for today.
> 
> Keep on slimmin' ladies!




This might be a silly question whats AP mean?


----------



## UtahMama

Annual Pass? Not sure.
AP holders get a discount?
What about AAA. Do AAA members get a good discount?


----------



## Backstage_Gal

Uma, Mousesavers says you get 20% off during value season at value resorts with AAA.

Here is a link with more saving:

http://www.mousesavers.com/disneyresorts.html#discountmenu


----------



## nsalz

pixie dust 112 said:


> NSalz is giving blood today.  Is that cheating    ?
> 
> I wonder if their are any blood drives around here Friday morning before weigh in... what a great way to lose a quick pound!
> 
> I'm going to see if I can make time to get over to the blood drive and give a pint!


   Yes...it looks like I lost ten pounds!!!


UtahMama said:


> Annual Pass? Not sure.
> AP holders get a discount?
> What about AAA. Do AAA members get a good discount?



Yes annual pass holders get a discount and so does AAA....I have done both.
I have found pass holders get a better discount.


I just did 25 minutes on the eliptical and I am exhausted.  The exercise thing will take a while to get into.  I really thought I would start and be able to do an hour.   Maybe by February!


----------



## aries1980

well i will look into it all for you my Peeps... I heard that Grand Gatherings get special discounts but I dont know if that is true or not never had to look iinto it.


----------



## aldisneygrl

Ok ladies I did something today that was very hard for me.  My mom had left some wonderful chocolate cake in my fridge over the holidays.  It is chocolate cake with cream cheese, Cool Whip frosting, and then chopped candy bars on top.  Can you say yum!!!!

Well, I took a taste of one slice.  It was still so yummy!  Well, I decided I needed to throw this wonderful cake in the trash as not to tempt myself in the future.

Yes ladies, (pick up your jaws ) I threw away perfectly good cake!  You don't know how much will power that took.   I hated to see it in the trash can, but I would have hated to see it on my thighs even worse! 


*Lynda* - Congrats on getting the puppy to the Good Canine Test.  I am still waiting to test my older dog.  Actually, she's my youger dog now.  My new dog is about a month and a half older than my previous one.  Anywhoo, that is a great accomplishment for your dog.  Still keeping you in my thoughts and prayers.  Praying for DH's heart to be melted.


----------



## harleygirl

dragonfly18 said:


> Okay...I'm caving to the peer pressure...I'M HERE!
> Dismom has been telling me how I need to get on here and make friends with everyone because she says you guys are just great!
> 
> Other than the Freebie threads, I haven't been checking much on the Disboards lately, so it will take me just a bit to get back in the groove.  There is no way I could read this whole thread from the beginning right now - you girls have talke ALOT!!!  I started at the end and read backwards through about 10 pages and that is about all I can handle right now...I'm about to pass out and I have to get up and go to work in the morning!  But I will get to it and figure out who's who and what's what eventually.
> 
> After the two pieces of cake (with lots of goo)  I ate today at Dis' birthday party, I need all the support I can get to get back on track!   Harley did a much better job of having will power over the cake than I did!!!  Glad someone maintained some control!



YAY  I'M SO GLAD YOU'RE HERE!!!


----------



## harleygirl

dwheatl said:


> DH and I got our exercise at the gym this afternoon. Not as fun as , but it was still togetherness time.




I AM CRACKING UP OVER THIS!!


----------



## Bee

Can I have a link.. I went to the link from before... cant find the fun run?????  HELP please... trying to work numbers


----------



## UtahMama

Actually that works! We'd have to buy our tickets in advance. And when they ask if anyone wants to give up their spots, JUMP at the chance. Go home and wait till the next flight. Maybe we'll get first class (NOT with the diva, I'm afraid).

I have connections with DELTA...They almost always overbook Orlando.


----------



## Bee

Was the date 1-11-08??? cant find it anywhere on the link??


----------



## lexmelinda

Bee.....fires for dinner and they were gooo-oooo-oood! Thank you!


----------



## Disneyfreak92

aldisneygrl said:


> Ok ladies I did something today that was very hard for me.  My mom had left some wonderful chocolate cake in my fridge over the holidays.  It is chocolate cake with cream cheese, Cool Whip frosting, and then chopped candy bars on top.  Can you say yum!!!!
> 
> Well, I took a taste of one slice.  It was still so yummy!  Well, I decided I needed to throw this wonderful cake in the trash as not to tempt myself in the future.
> 
> Yes ladies, (pick up your jaws ) I threw away perfectly good cake!  You don't know how much will power that took.   I hated to see it in the trash can, but I would have hated to see it on my thighs even worse!
> 
> 
> *Lynda* - Congrats on getting the puppy to the Good Canine Test.  I am still waiting to test my older dog.  Actually, she's my youger dog now.  My new dog is about a month and a half older than my previous one.  Anywhoo, that is a great accomplishment for your dog.  Still keeping you in my thoughts and prayers.  Praying for DH's heart to be melted.



Way to go on throwing out the cake! I know that would be a major accomplishment for me. Good for you!  

Thanks! Let's hope she makes it on the first try, so we don't have to repeat class. And thanks for your prayers!  I really appreciate it. 


And yes, AP = Annual Pass. The discount is good, but you have to wait for them to be released, and I can't remember how far in advance that happens. It's a good discount though. I think it's about 15-20% usually. 

And my totals for the day...

B: oatmeal and yogurt smoothie (220)
L: SBD wraps w/ Jello & no sugar added rice pudding (310)
D: zucchini (approx. 20), yellow peppers (approx. 25), Carolina dry rub pork tenderloin (approx. 250), and a lemon WW cake (80)

UH, 905 calories?!? I am so having a snack later! It'll be healthy though. 

I've also had about 64 oz. of water and will be having more before the night is over. And going to puppy class...walk, stand, bend over to pet your 12-inch tall dog!


----------



## Bee

lexmelinda said:


> Bee.....fires for dinner and they were gooo-oooo-oood! Thank you!



I am glad you like them.. we had chicken, cream cheese enchilada's tonight.. wheat tortilla and low fat cream cheese and no fat beans.. they were yummy


----------



## UtahMama

Bee it *is* that weekend. I just cant find it to give you the link. The 5K is on the 11th...I've been looking and looking and got stuck reading the Tigger info and watching the You Tube clip of the offense....I even commented all sweet!


----------



## Bee

UtahMama said:


> Bee it *is* that weekend. I just cant find it to give you the link. The 5K is on the 11th...I've been looking and looking and got stuck reading the Tigger info and watching the You Tube clip of the offense....I even commented all sweet!



thank you!!


----------



## Bee

Ok  .... Everyone ready for me to get Sappy..

Does everyone know that song.. B Josh Groban "You Raise Me Up"?

Well that is what all of you do to me... you raise me..UP!!!


DH grandma is having surgery now tomorrow..so.....keep the prayers going..

TYIa


----------



## UtahMama

I absolutely LOVE Josh Groban's beautiful voice!!! That song in particular makes me cry! 

YOU lift us all up too.   Just take it small and DONT give up *when* (not if) it gets hard!

 Your G'ma is a tough lady, I'm thinking. Surgery is SOOO hard but if it extends her life and Grandmotherly duties, it's a good thing.


----------



## Bee

UM- we have a lot to celebrate in 2007... So how much do you think I could lose by my 40th???  really realistically?


----------



## spongemommie05

Bee said:


> Ok  .... Everyone ready for me to get Sappy..
> 
> Does everyone know that song.. B Josh Groban "You Raise Me Up"?
> 
> Well that is what all of you do to me... you raise me..UP!!!
> 
> 
> DH grandma is having surgery now tomorrow..so.....keep the prayers going..
> 
> TYIa


 if you love that song you should hear (don't give up/ you are loved) off his new cd. awake that is my motivation at the gym i have it on my ipod and that gets me threw... and it is the truth you are loved Bee
 and you DH grandma is in my prayers.


----------



## Bee

spongemommie05 said:


> if you love that song you should hear (don't give up/ you are loved) off his new cd. awake that is my motivation at the gym i have it on my ipod and that gets me threw... and it is the truth you are loved Bee
> and you DH grandma is in my prayers.



thanks Spongie!!


----------



## eeyore45

What UM says Bee!!  (that'n makes me cry too!!  AND I imagine I'm the only one that watches Andy Griffin Show to "get" that reference, ie "that'n makes me cry pa!"

*aldisneygirl* You've got to be kiddn me!!  YOU get the Peep Medal today!!  and I couldnt read what you did to the "Better than Sex Chocolate Cake" (yes, I have that recipe, yes its yummy, and full of calories, I think one tiny piece is like 1,000 calories!! no joke that!)

I've already forgotten was it *dragonfly or aldisney or someone else..* I'm not a drill sargeant, but a substitute teacher - same thing!!  

HI those of you that popped in!!! HI those of you that are lurking!!  

*Aries* I believe that the grand gathering number gets you access to make dining reservations, and a grand gathering cruise, I dont believe they give you a discount... some say its more trouble than its worth, but that's when Disney first launched that!!  So hopefully its better, esp about putting the rooms close by - - by the by...

Dh says he's all for POP on one condition... "Does it have a HOT TUB?"  He thinks he wants to do the full and half marathon and would like a hot tub!!   I kindly looked at him over the reading glasses and says, "yea, and I'll do the 1/2 and the 5K"   I dont think Pop has a hot tub, only moderates and Deluxes... Can we all agree to throw hot water on him??  

 Insert horn toot here!!  BACK FROM BALLY's and I did 25 min on the eliptical (they forgot what they were doing!) and 5 min on the bike!! I cant feel my legs, but hey, I got it in for the week!!


----------



## UtahMama

Disneyfreak92 said:


> Way to go on throwing out the cake! I know that would be a major accomplishment for me. Good for you!
> 
> Thanks! Let's hope she makes it on the first try, so we don't have to repeat class. And thanks for your prayers!  I really appreciate it.
> 
> 
> And yes, AP = Annual Pass. The discount is good, but you have to wait for them to be released, and I can't remember how far in advance that happens. It's a good discount though. I think it's about 15-20% usually.
> 
> And my totals for the day...
> 
> B: oatmeal and yogurt smoothie (220)
> L: SBD wraps w/ Jello & no sugar added rice pudding (310)
> D: zucchini (approx. 20), yellow peppers (approx. 25), Carolina dry rub pork tenderloin (approx. 250), and a lemon WW cake (80)
> 
> UH, 905 calories?!? I am so having a snack later! It'll be healthy though.
> 
> I've also had about 64 oz. of water and will be having more before the night is over. And going to puppy class...walk, stand, bend over to pet your 12-inch tall dog!



How is the Lemon WW cake, besides TINY Barbie Size? I just LICKED the LID of DD's Puddin' Pack...thought I'd sneak in my confession.
I also had a very deluxe dinner! It was yet another Kashi meal : Lime Cilantro Shrimp served on a bed of whole grain pilaf with added mango salsa! I eat those yummy meals because DH isnt here for dinner. It's just easier. My kids get what they like, chicken nuggets or mac n cheese or pizza etc. Its a win win sitchiation!!!

I still have points left for popcorn! YAY!


----------



## eeyore45

Here you go... 

http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/wd...erings/landing?id=MagicalGatheringLandingPage

Itinerary Planning

In addition to the exclusive booking privilege of the Grand Gathering experiences, Guests receive special reservation services, personalized itinerary planning assistance, dining assistance, and the opportunity to pre-order special Grand Gathering options, including merchandise. The itinerary planners are also able to assist with booking other services, such as floral and gift baskets, photography services, spa reservations, and golf tee times.

Sales and Booking Services include:
* Planning tools and website assistance
* Group friendly processes and booking procedures 
* Airline reservations
* Car Rental
* Airport Transfers including Disney's Magical Express
* Vacation Insurance
* Walt Disney World Theme Park Tickets

(so not really discounts but they'll help us book an Illuminations Dessert Cruise!!  )

*Bee* The info for the 5K isnt more than what's been posted (the dates Jan 10 - 13, each day an event, 5K 1/2 Marathon, Full Marathon) you can get better idea for rates by checking out mousesavers.com - on the left side click Walt Disney World...

*AP Discounts* I understand that if you have an AP you can book up to 3 rooms with your discount, ( can someone adopt me? ) I'm sure as we get further along we can work on some of this too...


----------



## Bee

eeyore45 said:


> What UM says Bee!!  (that'n makes me cry too!!  AND I imagine I'm the only one that watches Andy Griffin Show to "get" that reference, ie "that'n makes me cry pa!"
> 
> *aldisneygirl* You've got to be kiddn me!!  YOU get the Peep Medal today!!  and I couldnt read what you did to the "Better than Sex Chocolate Cake" (yes, I have that recipe, yes its yummy, and full of calories, I think one tiny piece is like 1,000 calories!! no joke that!)
> 
> I've already forgotten was it *dragonfly or aldisney or someone else..* I'm not a drill sargeant, but a substitute teacher - same thing!!
> 
> HI those of you that popped in!!! HI those of you that are lurking!!
> 
> *Aries* I believe that the grand gathering number gets you access to make dining reservations, and a grand gathering cruise, I dont believe they give you a discount... some say its more trouble than its worth, but that's when Disney first launched that!!  So hopefully its better, esp about putting the rooms close by - - by the by...
> 
> Dh says he's all for POP on one condition... "Does it have a HOT TUB?"  He thinks he wants to do the full and half marathon and would like a hot tub!!   I kindly looked at him over the reading glasses and says, "yea, and I'll do the 1/2 and the 5K"   I dont think Pop has a hot tub, only moderates and Deluxes... Can we all agree to throw hot water on him??
> 
> Insert horn toot here!!  BACK FROM BALLY's and I did 25 min on the eliptical (they forgot what they were doing!) and 5 min on the bike!! I cant feel my legs, but hey, I got it in for the week!!



Now I know why I gained when I was healing.. it all started one July afternoon when my sister in law brought me one of those cakes.. Since I had hurt myself.... I ate the whole thing myself in like 2-3 days.. YUMMY!!!



Guess what... Still cant commit... but hubby is trying to figure out how we can take the girls on  a DCL in October this year... then come to the Peep meet just the 2 of us... we havent been anywhere alone since our 10th anniversary in 2000.  OMG that would be AWESOME!! then we could spend time with you... but we are looking at the possibility if staying like 4-5 days!!   

oh and by then I should have gone from   to


----------



## UtahMama

ooooooh, Wife Swap and SuperNanny look good tonight.


----------



## dismom9761

Quick look and see...POP seems to be the place and that is fine with me.Don't know who is coming with me.I thought about bringing Rachel but will probably be either me,Harley,and Dragonfly with DHs/DBF or just us skinny minnies.They are teasing me about not being able to leave Rachel behind...something about the chord not stretching that far.... 

Bee,your dinner sounds Delicious...May need that recipe.

Eeyore,I will certainly be available to throw hot water.DH and I were talking and he asked if other DHs are going...I said yes but they have to run a marathon.He said    

UM,I don't know about the WW lemon but the chocolate one is sooo good.


----------



## Bee

dismom9761 said:


> Quick look and see...POP seems to be the place and that is fine with me.Don't know who is coming with me.I thought about bringing Rachel but will probably be either me,Harley,and Dragonfly with DHs/DBF or just us skinny minnies.They are teasing me about not being able to leave Rachel behind...something about the chord not stretching that far....
> 
> Bee,your dinner sounds Delicious...May need that recipe.
> 
> Eeyore,I will certainly be available to throw hot water.DH and I were talking and he asked if other DHs are going...I said yes but they have to run a marathon.He said
> 
> UM,I don't know about the WW lemon but the chocolate one is sooo good.




If I come.. it will be most likely with DH.. he is currently trying to lose weight.. but at one time he was 587 lbs and had gastric bypass... it saved his life... he got down to 290 and now he is back up to 372.. he is working on losing weight again.. and will walk with us.. if he comes.


----------



## harleygirl

UtahMama said:


> I absolutely LOVE Josh Groban's beautiful voice!!! That song in particular makes me cry!
> 
> YOU lift us all up too.   Just take it small and DONT give up *when* (not if) it gets hard!



I absolutely love Josh Groban and when I play his CD's in the car my kids are like "why do you like this, do you even know what he is saying?"  BUT I love him so much I have just paid a small fortune for nosebleed seats for his concert in Atlanta in March with my sweet mom!!!!  I cant wait!!!

Most recently I have become obsessed with his February Song off of his latest album...when I really listened to the lyrics I did some self reflection - they go like this for those not familiar:

_'Where has that old friend gone
Lost in a February song
Tell him it won't be long
'Til he opens his eyes

Where is that simple day
Before colors broke into shades
and how did I eer fade into this life

Morning is waking is waking up
sometimes its more than just enough
when all that you need to love 
is in front of your eyes

I never want to let you down
Forgive me if I slip away 
when all that I've known is lost and found 
promise you I, I'll come back to you someday'_

to me this is me talking to the me that I have lost and now found and even tho I put myself in this "unhappy" place I can forgive me and start over, cause I have "woken" up to see how blessed I am,   

kay nuff solosiphizing


----------



## Bee

harleygirl said:


> I absolutely love Josh Groban and when I play his CD's in the car my kids are like "why do you like this, do you even know what he is saying?"  BUT I love him so much I have just paid a small fortune for nosebleed seats for his concert in Atlanta in March with my sweet mom!!!!  I cant wait!!!
> 
> Most recently I have become obsessed with his February Song off of his latest album...when I really listened to the lyrics I did some self reflection - they go like this for those not familiar:
> 
> _'Where has that old friend gone
> Lost in a February song
> Tell him it won't be long
> 'Til he opens his eyes
> 
> Where is that simple day
> Before colors broke into shades
> and how did I eer fade into this life
> 
> Morning is waking is waking up
> sometimes its more than just enough
> when all that you need to love
> is in front of your eyes
> 
> I never want to let you down
> Forgive me if I slip away
> when all that I've known is lost and found
> promise you I, I'll come back to you someday'_
> 
> to me this is me talking to the me that I have lost and now found and even tho I put myself in this "unhappy" place I can forgive me and start over, cause I have "woken" up to see how blessed I am,
> 
> kay nuff solosiphizing



Beautiful!!!


----------



## harleygirl

Alrighty Peeps lightenin up here a little 

have had several "fiber" muffins over the last two days I could prob get us at least halfways to the world right now...my kids think this is hilarious as I am constantly nagging them about body functions...TMI sorry

I also made more fires tonight and think I was the only one who ate them - DS8 says - "why are you cooking so much sweet potatoes these days"  and I enjoyed immensly how each bite he took grew larger the more he chewed..and I only gave him 2 fries!!!  buah hahaha 

SO - my diet today

B - 2 muffins
S - 1/2 grapefruit
L - grilled chicken sand on WW bread and Wow Chips
S - FF jello pudding, more chips
predinner snack - mini muffin
D - YUMMY squash and zucchini sauteed w/ garlic and onions, fires, grn bns, 1/2  baked chicken breast(very big breasticles)
dessert -in a little while - strawberries w/ Lite Cool Whip

Exercise - 6 min elliptical - 20 min walk downtown- lifting weights - then 2 labs took me for a drag for about 20 minutes

I kid you not the dogs were pulling so hard I had to run to keep a handle on them and I so had on the wrong shoes and am having trouble walking now!!! I had to use my Dog Whisperer phsycology on them, ya'll woulda laughed to hear me Shping my dogs...we got the job done and got visitor doggie calmed down some, and ended with a pleaseant well mannered walk/drag


----------



## harleygirl

Bee - I think the original link that aries put up was on page 143....I went there then saved it to my favorites...


----------



## Bee

harleygirl said:


> Alrighty Peeps lightenin up here a little
> 
> have had several "fiber" muffins over the last two days I could prob get us at least halfways to the world right now...my kids think this is hilarious as I am constantly nagging them about body functions...TMI sorry
> 
> I also made more fires tonight and think I was the only one who ate them - DS8 says - "why are you cooking so much sweet potatoes these days"  and I enjoyed immensly how each bite he took grew larger the more he chewed..and I only gave him 2 fries!!!  buah hahaha
> 
> SO - my diet today
> 
> B - 2 muffins
> S - 1/2 grapefruit
> L - grilled chicken sand on WW bread and Wow Chips
> S - FF jello pudding, more chips
> predinner snack - mini muffin
> D - YUMMY squash and zucchini sauteed w/ garlic and onions, fires, grn bns, 1/2  baked chicken breast(very big breasticles)
> dessert -in a little while - strawberries w/ Lite Cool Whip
> 
> Exercise - 6 min elliptical - 20 min walk downtown- lifting weights - then 2 labs took me for a drag for about 20 minutes
> 
> I kid you not the dogs were pulling so hard I had to run to keep a handle on them and I so had on the wrong shoes and am having trouble walking now!!! I had to use my Dog Whisperer phsycology on them, ya'll woulda laughed to hear me Shping my dogs...we got the job done and got visitor doggie calmed down some, and ended with a pleaseant well mannered walk/drag



So he likes them doesnt he.... see we just have to give new things a chance...   I am soooo glad people like the fires... lol


----------



## harleygirl

aries1980 said:


> I've found the link for 2008 and the dealines if you wanna dothe family 5k run in jan 2008
> 
> http://disneyworldsports.disney.go....e=Marathon2008FullMarathonEventInfoDetailPage
> 
> its half way down the page..



Movin this forward Peeps!


----------



## eeyore45

dismom9761 said:


> Quick look and see...POP seems to be the place and that is fine with me.Don't know who is coming with me.I thought about bringing Rachel but will probably be either me,Harley,and Dragonfly with DHs/DBF or just us skinny minnies.They are teasing me about not being able to leave Rachel behind...something about the chord not stretching that far....
> 
> Bee,your dinner sounds Delicious...May need that recipe.
> 
> Eeyore,I will certainly be available to throw hot water.DH and I were talking and he asked if other DHs are going...I said yes but they have to run a marathon.He said
> 
> UM,I don't know about the WW lemon but the chocolate one is sooo good.




 

I really think we'll have a blast!!!  and just think dwheatl - no kids comin in the room!!    

*UTM * have you written to wdw guestrelations about that Tigger incident?  I cant believe that father carried it this far!!  His 15 min of fame -  It sure looks like that kid tried to take off Tiggers head, Tigger is holding on to the boys one hand, and then the boys other hand went behind Tigger, and Tigger reacted... I thought to smack the kids hand, but missed... poor Tigger  


Thanks *Harleygrl* so have you signed up yet??? 

I'm not going to be able to move tomorrow!!  I have an appt with a personal trainer!!


----------



## aldisneygrl

Bee said:


> Now I know why I gained when I was healing.. it all started one July afternoon when my sister in law brought me one of those cakes.. Since I had hurt myself.... I ate the whole thing myself in like 2-3 days.. YUMMY!!!




That is why I threw it away.  I took a couple of bites, and realized I could eat all 8 pieces if I didn't watch myself.  I told myself that it isn't going to hurt anything to throw it away.  Although, it was very hard to do.  Once I did I felt so empowered! 

I just casually mentioned about how all of you are meeting for the Fun Run next January to my DH tonight.  I didn't get an absolute NO, so it my be possible.  I know that DS has to run the half mile every Wed. for PE at his school, which is very conveniently located right behind our neighborhood.   I asked him what route they run for the half mile.  He got on Google maps and showed me.  If I run that like 12 times, that would be close to the 3.1 miles.  It would be a great goal.  Plus I told him he could join me.  Remember his NY resolution was to get stronger, and this could be a way that we could work on our goals together. 

Now you have to realize I am NOT a runner.  I get winded very easily.  I am willing to work on this if it means I could meet all my skinny minnie peeps in WDW.  I can do it.  How can it be any different than trying to run across the park to get a Fast Pass? DS, DD and I ran from the Swan & Dolphin boat ramp, through the Boardwalk and to the back Epcot entrance when we were there in October.  Long story that will be in my TR once I get it started.   It couldn't be any worse than that.  I was about to die, but we had to get into Epcot before it closed, and the boat driver told us we wouldn't make it when we left MGM.  We were trying to beat the crowds after Fantasmic!  Next time I will wait in the long line for the bus I tell ya'.


----------



## Minnie_Moo

spongemommie05 said:


> if you love that song you should hear (don't give up/ you are loved) off his new cd. awake that is my motivation at the gym i have it on my ipod and that gets me threw... and it is the truth you are loved Bee


SpongeMommie - My DD got that Josh CD for me for Christmas.  I totally agree.  That is an awesome song!!!

Ladies, I promised I would be here after my Disney trip and here I am.  I stayed at Pop with four of my girlfriends last week and it was lovely (until my bout with food poisoning the last evening, but that's another story).  We stayed in the 70s section in the back by the lake.  It was a great place for us to stay since we graduated high school together in '75 and our trip was a celebration of our upcoming 50th birthday year!!!  See photo link below:

http://disboards.com/showpost.php?p=16283679&postcount=23769

I'm going to the WW@Work orientation/sign-up tomorrow with a couple of my coworkers, so wish me luck!  

Bee - I am in the same boat as you with respect to needing to lose a LOT of weight.  I have been motivated by all the great tips posted here about breaking the big number down to more manageable goals.  With support both here and at work, I think I have better odds this time around.


----------



## spongemommie05

harleygirl said:


> I absolutely love Josh Groban and when I play his CD's in the car my kids are like "why do you like this, do you even know what he is saying?"  BUT I love him so much I have just paid a small fortune for nosebleed seats for his concert in Atlanta in March with my sweet mom!!!!  I cant wait!!!
> 
> Most recently I have become obsessed with his February Song off of his latest album...when I really listened to the lyrics I did some self reflection - they go like this for those not familiar:
> 
> _'Where has that old friend gone
> Lost in a February song
> Tell him it won't be long
> 'Til he opens his eyes
> 
> Where is that simple day
> Before colors broke into shades
> and how did I eer fade into this life
> 
> Morning is waking is waking up
> sometimes its more than just enough
> when all that you need to love
> is in front of your eyes
> 
> I never want to let you down
> Forgive me if I slip away
> when all that I've known is lost and found
> promise you I, I'll come back to you someday'_
> 
> to me this is me talking to the me that I have lost and now found and even tho I put myself in this "unhappy" place I can forgive me and start over, cause I have "woken" up to see how blessed I am,
> 
> kay nuff solosiphizing


 so love that one too


----------



## mousehouselover

Good grief y'all.... 9 page since last night.... It's going to take me all night to catch up. 

I haven't read anything so I don't have any personals yet....

I was very good today. I ate healthy and didn't give into temptation. I still have 4 pts left for the day. It's just enough for a bowl of cereal and a banana before bed. I don't usually eat this late, I just need to have the last of my points for the day. Here's the run down:

B- grits 2 pts
L- turkey sandwich 2.5 pts
    salad  1pt (not even though since I didn't eat all the dressing)
    yogurt 1 pt
    pineapple 1 pt
D- chicken 3 pts
    potatoes 3 pts
    beets 0 pts
    pears 1 pt
    carrot cake 1 pt 
T= 14.5 pts

S- WW cereal w/ milk 2 pts
    banana 2 pts

I did 20 mins on the TM tonight too. 

I had to work late and run a few errands, including getting my hair cut and colored and my eyebrows waxed. I feel so pretty! I'm going to look great in my pix next week. 

It's not even 10:30 and I'm pooped..... I guess I'm going to check in with my WW group and then I'm going to bed. I'll have to try to catch up tomorrow.


----------



## Backstage_Gal

Minnie_Moo said:


> Ladies, I promised I would be here after my Disney trip and here I am. I stayed at Pop with four of my girlfriends last week and it was lovely (until my bout with food poisoning the last evening, but that's another story). We stayed in the 70s section in the back by the lake. It was a great place for us to stay since we graduated high school together in '75 and our trip was a celebration of our upcoming 50th birthday year!!! See photo link below:
> 
> 
> 
> http://disboards.com/showpost.php?p=16283679&postcount=23769
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to the WW@Work orientation/sign-up tomorrow with a couple of my coworkers, so wish me luck!
> 
> 
> 
> Bee - I am in the same boat as you with respect to needing to lose a LOT of weight. I have been motivated by all the great tips posted here about breaking the big number down to more manageable goals. With support both here and at work, I think I have better odds this time around.




MOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am so proud of you!!! You will do great!!!!!!!!!!

Everyone, meet my friend Cheryl, aka Minnie Moo. We just had a meet at Disney last week.

I am excited for you Moo!


----------



## pixie dust 112

eeyore45 said:


> Here's another tip, in addition to firming those legs, getting some cardio going... IT DRIVES YOUR KIDS CRAZY!!
> 
> During a commercial, or if I'm bored... last night I started to march and then leg lift - right knee to left elbow...  and it takes me awhile to figure that out!!  but, I so need to work in exercise... I HATE it!!
> 
> *SHULA *  you got 30 min of cardio in!!! (I'm a Hoosier!!  Go Ball State!!  )
> 
> I'm going to make this work!!



Are you good friends with David Letterman?


----------



## pixie dust 112

aries1980 said:


> UM- Well you could meet me at the airport in NY and we can fly together to fla if you like... Im telling you all I can find a deal if its out there for you.  I am actually going to Travel Agent school in Florida sometime this spring.   I will help us all get to the mouse.  Maybe by time you need to book it will direct



Yup...there's always a deal.  I'm flying my family into Orlando on March 31 for 59.00 each and home from Tampa on 4/10 for 60.00 per person.  Can you imagine $119.00 round trip over Easter Break!?!


----------



## Disneyfreak92

UtahMama said:


> How is the Lemon WW cake, besides TINY Barbie Size? I just LICKED the LID of DD's Puddin' Pack...thought I'd sneak in my confession.
> I also had a very deluxe dinner! It was yet another Kashi meal : Lime Cilantro Shrimp served on a bed of whole grain pilaf with added mango salsa! I eat those yummy meals because DH isnt here for dinner. It's just easier. My kids get what they like, chicken nuggets or mac n cheese or pizza etc. Its a win win sitchiation!!!
> 
> I still have points left for popcorn! YAY!



The lemon WW cakes are yummy! I eat them frozen. I like the chocolate ones frozen too. (And most Hostess cakes as well, but let's not go there!) Speaking of pudding, I also have Sugar Free Jello Pudding cups in Mint Chocolate Fudge and also Dulce de Leche. Mmmmmmmm, and only 60 calories a cup. 

I had my snack after puppy class. (Jasper was very good, btw!) I had some Triscuits and sun dried tomato hummus, followed by a WW strawberry sherbert/ice cream popsicle - about 360 calories, bringing my total for the day to *1265*! Still really low, and I feel like I have had a lot of food today. I LOVE having all this healthy food in the house. I am so excited that I get to eat food I like and still feel good about it at the end of the day! 

Bee - Can I get that recipe for the enchiladas? Those sound YUMMY!


----------



## harleygirl

mousehouselover said:


> Good grief y'all.... 9 page since last night.... It's going to take me all night to catch up.
> 
> I had to work late and run a few errands, including getting my hair cut and colored and my eyebrows waxed. I feel so pretty! I'm going to look great in my pix next week.



you look so pretty too!!!

PS - we like to talk!!!


----------



## harleygirl

pixie dust 112 said:


> Yup...there's always a deal.  I'm flying my family into Orlando on March 31 for 59.00 each and home from Tampa on 4/10 for 60.00 per person.  Can you imagine $119.00 round trip over Easter Break!?!



I'm thinkin that ya'll should buy a ticket and not try a buddy pass...urely somewhere you can find a deal like pixie has found...Orlando is hard to get out of flying standby from what I understand...


----------



## winkers

harleygirl said:


> Alrighty Peeps lightenin up here a little
> 
> have had several "fiber" muffins over the last two days I could prob get us at least halfways to the world right now...my kids think this is hilarious as I am constantly nagging them about body functions...TMI sorry
> 
> I also made more fires tonight and think I was the only one who ate them - DS8 says - "why are you cooking so much sweet potatoes these days"  and I enjoyed immensly how each bite he took grew larger the more he chewed..and I only gave him 2 fries!!!  buah hahaha
> 
> SO - my diet today
> 
> B - 2 muffins
> S - 1/2 grapefruit
> L - grilled chicken sand on WW bread and Wow Chips
> S - FF jello pudding, more chips
> predinner snack - mini muffin
> D - YUMMY squash and zucchini sauteed w/ garlic and onions, fires, grn bns, 1/2  baked chicken breast(very big breasticles)
> dessert -in a little while - strawberries w/ Lite Cool Whip
> 
> Exercise - 6 min elliptical - 20 min walk downtown- lifting weights - then 2 labs took me for a drag for about 20 minutes
> 
> I kid you not the dogs were pulling so hard I had to run to keep a handle on them and I so had on the wrong shoes and am having trouble walking now!!! I had to use my Dog Whisperer phsycology on them, ya'll woulda laughed to hear me Shping my dogs...we got the job done and got visitor doggie calmed down some, and ended with a pleaseant well mannered walk/drag



Yes that probably was TMI, but it made me laugh!!  And yet again my kids look at me like I'm crazy because I'm laughing at the computer!


----------



## harleygirl

Have ya'll seen the Tostidos commercial where the litle boy is having his art show?  wrestling is exercise...


----------



## Bee

Minnie_Moo said:


> Bee - I am in the same boat as you with respect to needing to lose a LOT of weight.  I have been motivated by all the great tips posted here about breaking the big number down to more manageable goals.  With support both here and at work, I think I have better odds this time around.



We are in this together!!!!


----------



## Bee

pixie dust 112 said:


> Yup...there's always a deal.  I'm flying my family into Orlando on March 31 for 59.00 each and home from Tampa on 4/10 for 60.00 per person.  Can you imagine $119.00 round trip over Easter Break!?!



I can never find deals that good... I even will pick from 2-3 different airports.. and will drive up to 2-3 hrs just to save money.. I live in Omaha.. and will  fly out of Kansas City or Des Moines if it saves me money..  Guess whewe are ready.. I will have to have help from you ladies to help me save... and lose.... lol


----------



## TwinkieMama

MINNIE-MOO!!!!

welcome to the peeps!!!!   

I am so glad you are here!  I think you are onto something with setting small manageable goals.  I also second the earlier suggestion to measure as well as weigh.  


I think I am gaining this week... my body is not happy with the big drop last week. I am hungry all the time.  But I am concentrating on "sustainable life changes" and enjoying having met my other goal of 'having my smallest jeans fit every day'.   

WWPD?


ETA:  If anyone is charting airfare deals- I fly out of Kansas City. I am not planning on going to the peep meet but I do want to keep my eye on your plans- just in case we win the lottery or something.


----------



## harleygirl

Bee said:


> We are in this together!!!!



I hear your smile and might I say it is a skinny smile!!! 

We are ALL in this together, rgardless of the number we want to lose

Bee I thought of you this morning when I parked at the back of the lot and froze walking in to work!! AND hold onto your hat - I drank nearly 2 Liters of Water/Crystal lite!!!  I'll et plenty more exercise tonite as I'll be back and forth to the potty all nite!!

Nite - am off to watch the Fla Ohio game!!


----------



## Bee

harleygirl said:


> I hear your smile and might I say it is a skinny smile!!!
> 
> We are ALL in this together, rgardless of the number we want to lose
> 
> Bee I thought of you this morning when I parked at the back of the lot and froze walking in to work!! AND hold onto your hat - I drank nearly 2 Liters of Water/Crystal lite!!!  I'll et plenty more exercise tonite as I'll be back and forth to the potty all nite!!
> 
> Nite - am off to watch the Fla Ohio game!!



aw shucks you are so sweet!!!!!


----------



## UtahMama

MOOO! I've been waiting for you!!! We need you!
Welcome Back my friend!!!!
I just let out a big WHOOOOP when i saw ya!


----------



## eeyore45

aldisneygrl said:


> That is why I threw it away.  I took a couple of bites, and realized I could eat all 8 pieces if I didn't watch myself.  I told myself that it isn't going to hurt anything to throw it away.  Although, it was very hard to do.  Once I did I felt so empowered!
> 
> I just casually mentioned about how all of you are meeting for the Fun Run next January to my DH tonight.  I didn't get an absolute NO, so it my be possible.  I know that DS has to run the half mile every Wed. for PE at his school, which is very conveniently located right behind our neighborhood.   I asked him what route they run for the half mile.  He got on Google maps and showed me.  If I run that like 12 times, that would be close to the 3.1 miles.  It would be a great goal.  Plus I told him he could join me.  Remember his NY resolution was to get stronger, and this could be a way that we could work on our goals together.
> 
> Now you have to realize I am NOT a runner.  I get winded very easily.  I am willing to work on this if it means I could meet all my skinny minnie peeps in WDW.  I can do it.  How can it be any different than trying to run across the park to get a Fast Pass? DS, DD and I ran from the Swan & Dolphin boat ramp, through the Boardwalk and to the back Epcot entrance when we were there in October.  Long story that will be in my TR once I get it started.   It couldn't be any worse than that.  I was about to die, but we had to get into Epcot before it closed, and the boat driver told us we wouldn't make it when we left MGM.  We were trying to beat the crowds after Fantasmic!  Next time I will wait in the long line for the bus I tell ya'.




I forgot to post to this!!!  

I am NOT a runner.  its those dang sistas  

Remeber we have 3 hours to walk 3 miles - I am a 20 min a mile runner!!  back in college!!  I was skinny then!!


----------



## Minnie_Moo

Thanks, Marita, Twinkie and Bee!!!  And UMA!

I LOVE the positivity here.  It is something I struggle to find daily.  I know I can always get a dose from Uma, Eeyore and many of the other regular peeps.

I thought of everyone last week at WDW when I saw Dory in the Nemo musical (which was *excellent!*) and the Nemo clamshell ride -- _just keep slimming!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## dismom9761

Welcome Minnie Moo!

I did really well today.I stayed under my calories,walked 50 min on the treadmill and did 30 minutes with the weight machines at the gym.

DH,Tyler and I  layed in the floor to do sit ups together and the fiber muffins started talking to me.Lets just say we ended up  more than exercising.But I think that is just what we needd... May be TMI but it was funny.

Everyone have a most fabulous and skinny Tuesday!!

BTW-I still have a good bit of my gooey chocolate cake in the kitchen and did not take one bite.Baby steps...that might have been a giant step though...


----------



## eeyore45

LOOK Marita and Cheryl are HERE!!     

Be careful UTM is trying to make us post pics of us in bikinis 

Wonderful having  you back!!  

one day at a time...

dd is up, kids!


----------



## Backstage_Gal

Moo, some special nana's for you


----------



## Bee

dismom9761 said:


> By the time we all meet... boy will we be comfortable around each other... just like family.. or should I say comfartable???


----------



## S.Poppins

Minnie_Moo said:


> Thanks, Marita, Twinkie and Bee!!!  And UMA!
> 
> I LOVE the positivity here.  It is something I struggle to find daily.  I know I can always get a dose from Uma, Eeyore and many of the other regular peeps.
> 
> I thought of everyone last week at WDW when I saw Dory in the Nemo musical (which was *excellent!*) and the Nemo clamshell ride -- _just keep slimming!!!!!!!!!_



We leave on Friday   So how was it? How were the crowds? Any suggestions? We heard rave reviews about the Nemo show! Glad you had a great trip! Any great restaurant experiences?


----------



## aries1980

Night Peeps


----------



## S.Poppins

I just turned in one big project. I am resisting the urge to celebrate with an oreo cookie. Tonight my in-laws came over an bought KFC. I did good I ate on small breast and coleslaw. No potatoes and no biscuit! I keep telling my family to enjoy these two weeks, because after disney that is it! I am thinking about joining the WW website, anyone know about this?

One project down and 2 more to go  Maybe I will start packing tomorrow to get in the spirit. The youth can pray and I will pray and pack!

Peep out!

I do not want an oreo, I do not want an oreo, I do not want an oreo!  
I do want a glass of skim milk, I do want a glass of skim milk, I do want a glass of skim milk.  (Anyone ever notice how milk just tastes better with chocolate?)


----------



## aldisneygrl

eeyore45 said:


> I forgot to post to this!!!
> 
> I am NOT a runner.  its those dang sistas
> 
> Remeber we have 3 hours to walk 3 miles - I am a 20 min a mile runner!!  back in college!!  I was skinny then!!




Well, the sistas ain't gonna be a problem for me.   There's not much there to start with, and once I lose this weight there will be even less. 

I believe I could walk it for sure.  (That sounded very 80's didn't it....like gag me with a spoon! )  DH and I just walked the dogs for 45 minutes.  We go about a mile in that time frame, so I think I could do it. 

*Harleygirl* - I was Shping right along with you.   I'm trying to get to where I can walk both dogs at the same time, but my first dog would not walk for my husband.  Shadow was not seeing him as the pack leader.   So I had to take her, and give the new dog to him.  I am hoping I will be able to walk them both by myself soon.  The kids don't go back to school until Wed., and I need to be able to do it by then.  I usually walk with a neighbor after we put the kids on the bus, so I will need to be able to walk them both by then.  We only walk for about 30 minutes, so I think it is doable.  I have to remember that I AM the Pack Leader!


----------



## denecarter

just to keep up with the posts!

I've posted before, but I'm going to actually introduce myself this time because I find that all of you are wonderfully weird... and weird is my natural habitat.

My name is Dene' (like Renee with a D) and I'll be 43 on March 2nd.  I have a DD19 who is a Freshman in college.  I'm a 9th grade science teacher and I've been a widow for 15 years.  I was a jock in HS... in college I met the hubby who was 13 years my senior.  Bad idea... I'm a stress eater and there was a lot of stress with that relationship.  Afterwards, I realized I had gained an average of 50 lbs. a year for 4 years and aged by eons.

I've been bouncing in the low 300's basically my daughter's entire life... and I'm not a good influence because she's now in the 260's.

We're making little changes in our eating and major changes in our exercise... joined the Y New Year's Day.  In our first 6 days, she lost 3.8.  In 7 days, I lost 4.4.  I made an Excel spreadsheet where we could enter our starting weight and it would tell us how much we would weigh each week if we lose 1, 2, or 3 lbs. per week.

Starting weight was 330... now 325.6.

I would love to do the 5K with everyone, but we already had plans to be at WDW from 12/23/7 to 1/5/8... first just me and DD, then my brother's family and my parents will join us.  I have DVC, so maybe in the future we can book a 3 BR Grand Villa (holds 12).

Anyway, this is me, here I am!


----------



## S.Poppins

Dene! We are glad to have you with us. This is definitely a weird, chatty, fun bunch!


----------



## Bee

denecarter said:


> just to keep up with the posts!
> 
> I've posted before, but I'm going to actually introduce myself this time because I find that all of you are wonderfully weird... and weird is my natural habitat.
> 
> My name is Dene' (like Renee with a D) and I'll be 43 on March 2nd.  I have a DD19 who is a Freshman in college.  I'm a 9th grade science teacher and I've been a widow for 15 years.  I was a jock in HS... in college I met the hubby who was 13 years my senior.  Bad idea... I'm a stress eater and there was a lot of stress with that relationship.  Afterwards, I realized I had gained an average of 50 lbs. a year for 4 years and aged by eons.
> 
> I've been bouncing in the low 300's basically my daughter's entire life... and I'm not a good influence because she's now in the 260's.
> 
> We're making little changes in our eating and major changes in our exercise... joined the Y New Year's Day.  In our first 6 days, she lost 3.8.  In 7 days, I lost 4.4.  I made an Excel spreadsheet where we could enter our starting weight and it would tell us how much we would weigh each week if we lose 1, 2, or 3 lbs. per week.
> 
> Starting weight was 330... now 325.6.
> 
> I would love to do the 5K with everyone, but we already had plans to be at WDW from 12/23/7 to 1/5/8... first just me and DD, then my brother's family and my parents will join us.  I have DVC, so maybe in the future we can book a 3 BR Grand Villa (holds 12).
> 
> Anyway, this is me, here I am!



I   you already!!! Welcome!!!!


----------



## grumpyyoungguy

Bee said:


> Okay, everyone.
> 
> I love you all.  I am just realizing I put on like 40-50 lbs since the end of July.  This back surgery.. while being good for my back... did not help me in the weight dept.
> 
> I really do love all of you!
> 
> I soooo waant to go in January.  I just know it will be a long while before I know if I can go.. If it will be me, DH andme.. family.. if I come alone then I would love to share a room with someone.
> 
> I really appreciate all of your support.  I cant wait til tomorrow my dr is going to be really MAD.
> 
> Then we get a call tonight and DH grandmother is going in for a pacemaker in the morning..STRESS!!!
> 
> I promise to be me old self again soon......



OK DW you are nuts we went to the doctor...what is a dr?  Disney Receptionist?  HEEE HEEEE


----------



## Bee

Now ladies.. we have our first man...  Yes, it is my DH!  I will let him give his own introduction.. We have had some fun!


----------



## grumpyyoungguy

Ok.....I wanna be a peep too mommy......just kidding....  


Let me introduce myself.  I am the DH in Bee's picture.  I love to tease and have fun.  

I have already lost 17 pounds  so can I get in on this disappearing thing?  PLEAAAAAASSSSSEEEE?


----------



## dwheatl

eeyore45 said:


> Dwheatl -  I'm tellin you that could be my nightmare!!  We just want to know how your dh came up to "join" you!! ('cause I know my dh has come up those stairs tossin clothes!!!   ) Thanks so much for sharing.... we cant wait till our kids get back on track - we may have to rent a room!!  (apparently the bedroom door no longer locks!!  )



Thank God, he still had his jammies on. When we first got married, we lived with my grandma, and she used to jiggle our bedroom door and talk to herself; "What are they doing in there?" Because of that, we have always had a working lock, just the little slip-down kind that you can only lock from the inside. I'd gladly do a commercial for those little beauties.

Sing it now, "But when we get behind closed doors, and she lets her hair hang down..."


----------



## dwheatl

TwinkieMama said:


> Maybe we should get dressed first



Maybe not!


----------



## aldisneygrl

*grumpy*!  We are happy to have you!  We already love *Bee *to pieces, and you will be a welcome addition to our wierd, chatty group here.

Congrats on the 17 lb. loss!   

Oh and we can take on your teasing!


----------



## Bee

grumpyyoungguy said:


> Ok.....I wanna be a peep too mommy......just kidding....
> 
> 
> Let me introduce myself.  I am the DH in Bee's picture.  I love to tease and have fun.
> 
> I have already lost 17 pounds  so can I get in on this disappearing thing?  PLEAAAAAASSSSSEEEE?



UM- I told him the rules.. post weight on Friday,,..  and picture in speedo to begin    

He doesnt belive me about the speedo.


----------



## grumpyyoungguy

Oh ok ...My DW  says I have to give you the whole scoop or she will divorce me  she is like that ... 

My father died at 63 as a result of heart failure he was overweight most of his life and smoked 43 years.  He died on September 13 1999.

Fast forward 2 years....I was at an all time high 6'6" tall and 586 pounds  One night I got a visit in a "dream" from my dead father showing me an empty grave and my daughter's wedding without me there.  So my mind was made up.  Whatever it took I was dropping the weight.  I saw a surgeon as I had to drop it fast.  On Friday September 13, 2002 I went into the surgical ward to have gastric bypass.  Yes on Friday the 13th and 3 years to the day of my father's death.  The doc asked if I was superstitious. I told him my life begins or ends today and I trust him.  See I had been a football star in high school but I had ballooned drastically into the unknown.  I came through the surgery fine but shortly after got pheumonia and was near death twice   .  I eventually got over that and with in a year had dropped 289 pounds.

Fast forward 2 years and I have purchased a bar and was helping DW when I fell off a 10 ft ladder onto cement.  Good news and bad news in the ER.  Good news was I was getting a paid vacation. Bad news was I had broken my left foot at the neviculous bone  and would require immediate surgery to place pins through my foot.  I hadn't recovered totally when we went to WDW and sailed on the wonder for an 8 day journey(total for land and sea).  Fast forward 1 more year, I applied for life insurance(November 1st 2006).  Now having to be weighed I was extremely pleased I found out I had grown to 392 pounds. I was determined this would NOT continue So I was back onto watching my diet.  Today the DW and I went to a checkup at her spine doctors office and I slipped on to the scale to check my ummm.....gravitational pull  .  I was pleased to find out I had dropped to 372.  However I am only taking credit for 17 pounds of it.


Ok Bee is that good enough or do I still need a lawyer?????


----------



## Bee

grumpyyoungguy said:


> Ok Bee is that good enough or do I still need a lawyer?????



No lawyer needed... 

Please still speak freely.. DH can take it all.\


love all y'all


----------



## grumpyyoungguy

aldisneygrl said:


> *grumpy*!  We are happy to have you!  We already love *Bee *to pieces, and you will be a welcome addition to our wierd, chatty group here.
> 
> Congrats on the 17 lb. loss!
> 
> Oh and we can take on your teasing!



Hiya grl, Thanks for the welcome...I am glad to be here and I love the pictures.


----------



## dwheatl

eeyore45 said:


> What UM says Bee!!  (that'n makes me cry too!!  AND I imagine I'm the only one that watches Andy Griffin Show to "get" that reference, ie "that'n makes me cry pa!"




Wasn't that the Darling family and some song like "Swampy Bog" or "Boggy Swamp?" I love that family. When Andy tells Pa he doesn't know a song, Pa tells him to listen, then "Just jump on in and hold on!" That's how I feel when the posts are high on here.


----------



## dwheatl

Hi Grumpy. I remember you from Bee's trippie. Welcome to the peeps.


----------



## dwheatl

Our motto is "Just keep slimmin'". Here's a visual reminder for all:





DH loves my eyes. He says they're about a 38DD.


----------



## Bee

dwheatl said:


> Hi Grumpy. I remember you from Bee's trippie. Welcome to the peeps.



Thank you... DH is busy trying to catch up... I sent him to the bio's


----------



## grumpyyoungguy

dwheatl said:


> Hi Grumpy. I remember you from Bee's trippie. Welcome to the peeps.



Oh hush Bee I am multi tasking....   Thanks for the welcome DWHEATL.....


----------



## grumpyyoungguy

dwheatl said:


> Our motto is "Just keep slimmin'". Here's a visual reminder for all:
> 
> DH loves my eyes. He says they're about a 38DD.



Good one I am an eye man myself


----------



## grumpyyoungguy

Good night all and happy losing


----------



## AnnNan

I didn't think I was gone that long!

LexMelinda,
My birthday is March 15th also.


----------



## AnnNan

I think I missed it!   But I believe in spreading out the celebrating at least a week!  Hope it was a good day and you have a good day after too!


----------



## S.Poppins

Bee said:


> Now ladies.. we have our first man...  Yes, it is my DH!  I will let him give his own introduction.. We have had some fun!



When you say "we have had some fun" what do you mean? TMI  

Nice to meet you Bee's DH. Are you sure you can handle 50 (total guess) estrogen laden women - I think we ran off the last guy.


----------



## S.Poppins

OK, Grumpy - I just read your bio - I believe you can hang with this group. Wow, 6'6! How talll is Bee! What is a healthy weight for you? If I could just gain about 4 inches vertically - I would be perfectly proportioned!


----------



## AnnNan

I'm almost always up til 2 - but I've got to get to sleep soon or too tired to survive work tomorrow.  I'm from near MSU - I posted an answer to your original PM because I hadn't (maybe still haven't) posted enough to PM.  I was in school at state when I took a semester off to do the College Program at WDW - way back in 1990!  I can't believe it has been that long!

Did I just read that you're headed to Disney in a few days?!  Hope it's a fun trip.


----------



## S.Poppins

I did not know that you had to have a certain number of posts to send a pm. So you are way up in north MS - a yankee  

Yes we leave Friday night and we will drive all night. Maybe that is why I cannot sleep tonight! I am going to try to finish up some work I brought home. Nice to meet you.


----------



## lexmelinda

*GOOD MORNING, CHATTY CATHIES (& GRUMPY)!!!*  

* DENE CARTER!!!*
 *BEE'S GRUMPY DUDE!!!*
Jump right in and don't be shy! No time for shy around here!! 

 *BON VOYAGE, STACEY POPPINS!!!* Have a fabulous time in THE WORLD!!!

 *PEEPS LESSONS LEARNED YESTERDAY...* 
*Don't get nekkid til the door is locked....from the inside.
*Don't do sit ups with your spouse after eating fiber muffins.
*Wear good shoes if you take the dogs out for a drag.

 *HERE'S A FIBER BOMB FOR YOU....*
1 cup of extra fiber all bran, one cup of skim milk, 2 T. flax seed meal....*250 calories and 30 grams of fiber.* It's Drano for your colon. Avoid open flames. Use with caution.

*DIET WISE....*
I have not been counting my calories as diligently as I should...just trying to make small changes. 

Breakfast....oatmeal/flax seed as usual.  Lunch.....Lean Cuisine as usual.

Last night I made a dreaded Southern favorite....fried pork chops, biscuits, gravy, green beans, corn, and Bee's fires. I only had green beans, fires, and a smallish pork chop....kids ate the rest. WWPD?

Today is a work day so I'll walk today and drink plenty of yummy spring water from the bubbler. 
*
HAVE A GREAT DAY!!!!!* Don't anybody post til I get back....heh, heh.


----------



## Mumbler

S.Poppins said:


> OK, Grumpy - I just read your bio - I believe you can hang with this group. Wow, 6'6! How talll is Bee! What is a healthy weight for you? If I could just gain about 4 inches vertically - I would be perfectly proportioned!



That reminds me of what a friend of mine always says

"I'm not overweight, I'm undertall"  

If only we could just grow a few inches!!!!


----------



## nsalz

Good morning .....just checking in...day 2......My legs are sore from working out, that s a good thing right?


----------



## Glendamax

Good Morning DISers! I just found out about this thread! I guess I have a lot of catching up to do!


----------



## Mumbler

Glendamax 

Glad you found us!


----------



## lexmelinda

Glendamax said:


> Good Morning DISers! I just found out about this thread! I guess I have a lot of catching up to do!


*
GLENDA!!!!!* 
You can't catch up....don't try....too much yakkin. Bios start on page 94. Don't believe UM when she tells you to post a bikini pic.  

So cool that you are here!


----------



## DisneyObsession

*GLENDA!!!  *
Glad to "see" you! You'll never catch-up, we are WAAAY to chatty! Just do the best you can.  

I am in need of getting ready for work, but wanted to say HI  first!

I'll come back while I'm "working" to see what is happening!

Later PEEPS!!!


----------



## denecarter

Thanks for the welcomes!  Gonna hop in the shower and then it's off to school.  I'll let you know if I learn something today...


----------



## pixie dust 112

grumpyyoungguy said:


> Ok.....I wanna be a peep too mommy......just kidding....
> 
> 
> Let me introduce myself.  I am the DH in Bee's picture.  I love to tease and have fun.
> 
> I have already lost 17 pounds  so can I get in on this disappearing thing?  PLEAAAAAASSSSSEEEE?



ANy Peep of Bee's is a peep of ours!  Welcome grumpy young guy.  Congrats on the 17 lbs lost!


----------



## pixie dust 112

Glendamax said:


> Good Morning DISers! I just found out about this thread! I guess I have a lot of catching up to do!



 Glenda!  I see you all over the place on other threads and always enjoy reading your posts!  Stick with us...have a wipe ready to clean off your screen if you are eating or drinking while participating with the peeps!  We tend to spray alot of stuff onto our computer screens!


----------



## Bee

Glendamax said:


> Good Morning DISers! I just found out about this thread! I guess I have a lot of catching up to do!



Another celebrity!  Welcome!


----------



## Bee

Thank you all for being so nice to DH.  He is really funny.  

When I said we have had some fun, we have.. however after reading hs bio.. It has been rough.  The man almost died on me after his bypass.  I remember sitting down in the nurse's break area and listening to some nurses talking about just how sick he was.

Love all y'all./B]


----------



## aldisneygrl

to the  *GMAX!*

Glad to have you over here!  We are all here getting support to meet our weight loss/get healthy goals!  This is a wonderful group of ladies, and now our new man , and you will fit in nicely.      

You need to get your mom to come join us as well!


----------



## aldisneygrl

Bee said:


> Thank you all for being so nice to DH.  He is really funny.
> 
> When I said we have had some fun, we have.. however after reading hs bio.. It has been rough.  The man almost died on me after his bypass.  I remember sitting down in the nurse's break area and listening to some nurses talking about just how sick he was.
> 
> Love all y'all./B]



We are glad that he made it and you have decided to share him with us!


----------



## UtahMama

notverygrumpyyoungguy said:


> Ok.....I wanna be a peep too mommy......just kidding....
> 
> 
> Let me introduce myself.  I am the DH in Bee's picture.  I love to tease and have fun.
> 
> I have already lost 17 pounds  so can I get in on this disappearing thing?  PLEAAAAAASSSSSEEEE?



A MAN?????? 
wait, let me apply more lip gloss...

WELCOME!!!!!

My DH is an unofficial peep...and he's lost more than ME!
Warining: When women get together, they tend to gravitate towards girlie-problems. We have VERY sophisticated CODE system when we talk about girlie-stuff. So if you are reading and something doesn't quite make sense, it's probably regarding our periods, uteruses, tampons, menapause, manarputz, and various other female maladys! My DH just skimms through that stuff. 

Oh, for your initiation, you'll need to post a picture of yourself in a swimsuit, preferably a recent one  . Dont worry, we ALL had to do it....

Good you two are doing this together!!! You got each other's backs. If you see each other about to cheat, you can run across the room and knock the offending "cheat" out of his/her hand! YES! That's a GREAT idea  


Welcome!!!!!! Glad your here!!!!


----------



## grumpyyoungguy

S.Poppins said:


> OK, Grumpy - I just read your bio - I believe you can hang with this group. Wow, 6'6! How talll is Bee! What is a healthy weight for you? If I could just gain about 4 inches vertically - I would be perfectly proportioned!



Hellllllooooooooo

I would be at an ideal weight of 263 pounds.  I have about 40 pounds of skin I cant ditch without surgery so I guess somewhere around 300 would be good.  Bee is 5'7"....if she says 5'8'' then go with it she likes to think big....lol


----------



## grumpyyoungguy

Mumbler said:


> That reminds me of what a friend of mine always says
> 
> "I'm not overweight, I'm undertall"
> 
> If only we could just grow a few inches!!!!



I agree....the PC term is vertically challenged.  Heeeheee


----------



## PrincessV

dismom9761 said:


> POP is fine with me and Harley. Aries said she could help figure cheap air...if we all work together all things are possible...


Phew... I'm so relieved to see lots of folks in favor of POP.  I had a couple of really not-good experiences at ASMu, so I was hoping we'd steer clear of it!  But I'll go wherever the pary happens to be  


Shula8205 said:


> I've kicked it up a notch and it feels good  !!  Went to the gym with DH on Saturday and did the elliptical for 15 minutes and treadmill for another 15 . . . even managed to jog a few intervals!!
> 
> Also took the stairs at work today, that's a grand total of 125 steps  !!  No more elevators for me.
> 
> Any other Ohioans out there??  OH - Gimme an IO!!!


That's awesome Shula - way to go!!
Oh, and may I say *GATORNATION[*COLOR="DarkOrange"]??!![/COLOR]
(But, when it comes to Big Blue, I'm a Buckeye all the way!)



S.Poppins said:


> We leave Friday night for Disney


YAY for you!  Just think of all the CALORIES you'll burn walking around WDW    


UtahMama said:


> We  have a year to train to walk a 5K. NO problem! I think we should walk like the characters in the parades an wave as we go. I love it!


OOO OOO OOO, can I wear my tiara?? _Please???!!!_


Disneyfreak92 said:


> I will probably want to wait for AP rates to come out. Anyone know when that happens?


They released the AP rates for Jan. 2007 in mid-November 2006, so I'd say we should start looking end of Oct. 2007.  As I recall, Values at $59/night!



aldisneygrl said:


> Yes ladies, (pick up your jaws ) I threw away perfectly good cake!  You don't know how much will power that took.   I hated to see it in the trash can, but I would have hated to see it on my thighs even worse!


You ROCK!  You're a far stronger woman than I.


eeyore45 said:


> *AP Discounts* I understand that if you have an AP you can book up to 3 rooms with your discount, ( can someone adopt me? ) I'm sure as we get further along we can work on some of this too...


I was thinking about that, too.  I think I'll have someone rooming with me already, but I can book a couple more rooms with my AP discount.  I suggest we get a list together of who's going, say in Sept.?, and then we can divvy up to get as many discounted rooms as possible.  they usually release FL resident rates around the same time as AP, so maybe some of us can take advantage of those, too.


----------



## grumpyyoungguy

UtahMama said:


> A MAN??????
> wait, let me apply more lip gloss...
> 
> WELCOME!!!!!
> 
> My DH is an unofficial peep...and he's lost more than ME!
> Warining: When women get together, they tend to gravitate towards girlie-problems. We have VERY sophisticated CODE system when we talk about girlie-stuff. So if you are reading and something doesn't quite make sense, it's probably regarding our periods, uteruses, tampons, menapause, manarputz, and various other female maladys! My DH just skimms through that stuff.
> 
> Oh, for your initiation, you'll need to post a picture of yourself in a swimsuit, preferably a recent one  . Dont worry, we ALL had to do it....
> 
> Good you two are doing this together!!! You got each other's backs. If you see each other about to cheat, you can run across the room and knock the offending "cheat" out of his/her hand! YES! That's a GREAT idea
> 
> 
> Welcome!!!!!! Glad your here!!!!



OHHHHH there is NO WAY you want to see me in a speedo Thanks for the cheating advice and the welcome.  I am signing off for now I have to go be with my grandmother whois 83 and laying the heart institute.  I will miss you all today.


----------



## PrincessV

Bee said:


> Guess what... Still cant commit... but hubby is trying to figure out how we can take the girls on  a DCL in October this year... then come to the Peep meet just the 2 of us... we havent been anywhere alone since our 10th anniversary in 2000.  OMG that would be AWESOME!! then we could spend time with you... but we are looking at the possibility if staying like 4-5 days!!
> 
> oh and by then I should have gone from   to


No turning back now... you're so THERE!


aldisneygrl said:


> Now you have to realize I am NOT a runner.  I get winded very easily.  I am willing to work on this if it means I could meet all my skinny minnie peeps in WDW.  I can do it.


I'm not a runner, either.  I know I can walk it, but I'm setting a goal to run at least some of it, and get my mile time down before then!


denecarter said:


> I've posted before, but I'm going to actually introduce myself this time because I find that all of you are wonderfully weird... and weird is my natural habitat.


Hi Dene and   "Wonderfully weird" - I like that!  I'm embracing my weirdness even as I type 


grumpyyoungguy said:


> Ok.....I wanna be a peep too mommy......just kidding....
> 
> 
> Let me introduce myself.  I am the DH in Bee's picture.  I love to tease and have fun.
> 
> I have already lost 17 pounds  so can I get in on this disappearing thing?  PLEAAAAAASSSSSEEEE?


 Grumpy!  17 pounds?? That's fantastic!  


Glendamax said:


> Good Morning DISers! I just found out about this thread! I guess I have a lot of catching up to do!



GMAX!!!!!  Ok, the party has officially started   You're gonna LOVE it here!  Ditto - don't even try to catch up, just jump on in - I just signed on to find 6 unread pages  We're chatting away the pounds...

UPDATE:
Not only did I keep my date with the yoga mat last night, I prefaced it with 10 minutes on the TM  

I need to take my own advice and set some real goals, so here goes:
Lose .5-1 lb. per week through calorie reduction and exercise
Lower my mile time (I'm not sure what a reasonable time is, so I need to do some figuring on this one!  I'm currently at just under 20 minutes  )

Have a great Tuesday all!  YOU LOOK MAHVELOUS!


----------



## UtahMama

Glendamax said:


> Good Morning DISers! I just found out about this thread! I guess I have a lot of catching up to do!



YAYYYYY! I love seeing your face Glenda!!!!!
I am SO glad you are here!!!!
Just jump in, dont go back, it'll take too long..

Guys, you're gonna just LOVE Glenda!
She is the AWESOMEST!!!!     (a smilie medly)

Hope you're staying!!!


----------



## Shula8205

Morning Peeps . . . I definitely need a pick me up or some motivation today, the Buckeye state is in mourning today  . . . No offense to the Gator fans,   but who would thunk it??  Needless to say, maybe I saved some WW points by only having 2 Corona lights . . . The party kind of came to a dead halt midway through the first quarter, maybe I should have been doing those sit-ups everytime Troy Smith got sacked!!

I think giving up football would be good for my diet  !!  The Buckeyes went undefeated only to get blown out in the national championship and my DH's cousin got fired by Alabama (he was the head coach).  No football means less beer and less depression  !!  Now if only I can convince my DH of that.

Well I did the stairs again today and hope to do 30 minutes of tivo'd aerobics when I get home from work.  Keep the motivation coming!!


----------



## S.Poppins

Glenda! I am so glad you are here! Now the fun can begin for real!!

*Utah* What is a maraputz or whatever you said?

*PrincessV* And think of all the calories I will consume on the DDP - I had better jog around the world.   

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## TwinkieMama

Welcome *Glendamax*!   So glad to see you again!  I loved your trip report!

Welcome *Grumpyyoungguy* aka Mr. Bee!  You seem like lots of fun and we are glad you are here!


No other news- I just stop by every day while I eat my breakfast for a fresh dose of motivation!



Just keep slimmin'


----------



## aldisneygrl

grumpyyoungguy said:


> OHHHHH there is NO WAY you want to see me in a speedo Thanks for the cheating advice and the welcome.  I am signing off for now I have to go be with my grandmother whois 83 and laying the heart institute.  I will miss you all today.



We will be praying for you, Bee, and your grandmother today.  Hope the surgery goes well.  Please keep us posted on her progress.


----------



## UtahMama

Ok, I'm all caught up! I'm exausted! 
Gotta get my kids ready for school. 
Where is Monica?I'm worried!

Dont you just love the start of a new day? 
Haven't cheated. Haven't strayed. 

Let's have a terrific Tuesday!!!


----------



## aldisneygrl

Shula8205 said:


> I think giving up football would be good for my diet  !!  The Buckeyes went undefeated only to get blown out in the national championship and *my DH's cousin got fired by Alabama *(he was the head coach).  No football means less beer and less depression  !!  Now if only I can convince my DH of that.




I've been wondering that.  I told my DS (who is a big Alabama fan) that there was a DISer with the name of Shula, and he asked me if you were related.  Now I can tell him YES!  Now maybe he won't think I am so crazy for Dissing all the time. 

I am not a football fan, but I don't mind watching it.  DS got his love for AL all on his own.  Actually, I think it was inspired by the teachers at school.  They make the kids choose sides when AL plays Auburn.  My DS was sorry to see Shula go.

Now for the motivation.....Get up and get moving, you can do it.    We are all skinny minnies here!


----------



## UtahMama

Hmmmmm...I just had a MonyMony sighting...over on Nebo's TR. 
So, she's alive!


----------



## Shula8205

aldisneygrl said:


> I've been wondering that.  I told my DS (who is a big Alabama fan) that there was a DISer with the name of Shula, and he asked me if you were related.  Now I can tell him YES!  Now maybe he won't think I am so crazy for Dissing all the time.
> 
> I am not a football fan, but I don't mind watching it.  DS got his love for AL all on his own.  Actually, I think it was inspired by the teachers at school.  They make the kids choose sides when AL plays Auburn.  My DS was sorry to see Shula go.
> 
> Now for the motivation.....Get up and get moving, you can do it.    We are all skinny minnies here!


Aldisneygrl:  Thank's for the pick me up!!  We were all sorry to hear that Alabama wasn't retaining Mike, apparently the pressure to beat Auburn was just too much!!  But I've gotta say, you've got some crazy football fans in that state . . . I have family there as well and I think u chose either the Tide or the Tigers at birth!!


----------



## aldisneygrl

Shula8205 said:


> Aldisneygrl:  Thank's for the pick me up!!  We were all sorry to hear that Alabama wasn't retaining Mike, apparently the pressure to beat Auburn was just too much!!  But I've gotta say, you've got some crazy football fans in that state . . . I have family there as well and I think u chose either the Tide or the Tigers at birth!!




Yes we do have crazy fans!  I grew up in GA, and I thought the GA - GA TECH rivalry was big, but it doesn't hold a candle to the AL - Auburn. 

What is funny is that two of my DH's siblings went to Auburn.  DS didn't care, he was going to root for AL.  Gotta love those independent thinking kids!  

Now watch what your eating!  Don't put that candy bar in your mouth....Hand it over! (J/K)


----------



## TwinkieMama

for MONICA  (all other peeps cover your eyes)

I have the sovereign cure for all-day-sickness!  Taught to me by a pre-natal nutrionist. It really works.







Trust me.







Potato chips and lemonade.  You have to eat them together... slowly... the more sour the lemonade is the better (I eventually was just putting in like 1/4 cup sugar for 2 quarts).... the combo of sour and salty does decrease the gaggy feeling.

This got me through my twin pregnancy... I was puking an average of 56 times a day! (I also got some anti-nausea drugs to help me through the first trimester)  I was sick the ENTIRE time.


----------



## eeyore45

*PRINCESS V*   you get an A+ for quotes, and catching up!!  Thank you - and "what she said everyone"  

I am now in the boat of I dont have time to write everything I thought as I was reading the 5 pages... know I love it here, you all are an inspiration!!  

Shula - A celebrity!!! and I thought of you last night as I saw the score - I can commisserate, I'm a *Bears* fan, last game Bears vs Green Bay say no more   also a Cub fans, since the 60's... 

comfartable...   We have so many peepisms going, we ought to write a book!!  

Welcome *Glenda* I too admire you from afar!!  

Bee's dh is around - remember the wise words from UTM please, as everyone here is just a _figment_ of my imagination, _figments_ either dont have gender, or they're female...  and my dh  is also going on the program, he is a sweetie too, I posted earlier, his dad (and grandfather..) all had heart disease, and died early... I want to keep him around awhile!! 

<must get a lock for our door>  

 I have an appointment with a Bally's Personal Trainer - FREE, thanks Discovery Channel!!  8 week program, FREE FREE FREE... 

If only I can keep it up beyond 2 weeks... the difference for me seems to be that carrot - going to Disney!!! and the Peep Support of course...#6 of the 20 ways to Slim down is to "Rally the Troops" support groups, people around to encourage, to bond...



PS (see how long winded I got, and I didnt even give a SHOUT OUT!!) 
*sigh...
*MONICA* hope you are well - my trick was Jelly Belly Jelly Beans - lemon ones!!  So I'll bet the lemonade trick and potato chips would work!!  Start small, jelly bellys want me to mail you some??  Our Target carries them!!!


----------



## Shula8205

Sandy: My DH is from Oswego, IL and is a die-hard cubs fan . . . so I know all about it.  We somehow end up at Wrigley every summer, but I go for the Italian beef and Chicago Style Dogs!!  His whole family loves the Bears as well, they made me wear a cheesehead on New Year's Eve because I like Brett Favre . . . Hey, you gotta root for someone when your home team's the Browns!!

P.S. Let me know how Bally's goes, I printed that out too and even though we're already members of our local rec I thought I might try it just for the personal trainer!!  Do you just get one session free with a personal trainer?


----------



## Mumbler

TwinkieMama said:


> for MONICA  (all other peeps cover your eyes)
> 
> I have the sovereign cure for all-day-sickness!  Taught to me by a pre-natal nutrionist. It really works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trust me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Potato chips and lemonade.  You have to eat them together... slowly... the more sour the lemonade is the better (I eventually was just putting in like 1/4 cup sugar for 2 quarts).... the combo of sour and salty does decrease the gaggy feeling.
> 
> This got me through my twin pregnancy... I was puking an average of 56 times a day! (I also got some anti-nausea drugs to help me through the first trimester)  I was sick the ENTIRE time.




May I just say: 

EWWWWWWWWWWWW

As a fellow puker, my Dr's advice was peanut butter, don't know why and I'm not swearing by it.  I was always damned if do, damned if I don't.


----------



## the Fidge

OK here I go ready got a few things to say here ...............Firstly you ladies put me to shame DH says I am a chatty typing nut!  Screne sucker as DS calls it!  All these pages .........I can talk but not read so fast!

ook shhh but I think I think I made the 5lb marker.....am afraid scale broke or a good shake of the bladder will go and see later!  I would be delighted!

Glenda..way cool!  SO glad to see you!  

A guy , now wait love men but they lose weight way to fast, all DH has to do is skip one his night grazings and he drops 5lbs!  It is so hard to diet around him , he doesn't understnad why its so difficult.  I try to remind him his snoring wakes me up about 10X a night and I find myslef wandering the kitchen again and hwen the dogs need to be let out in the middle of the night you know what door I go out right??  THE KITCHEN!!!!

So anyway, I tried the soup family just snubbed their noses and thats ok!  It is so hard to make their meals and sit with my wonderful dinner!  I had a dream last night I lost the weight and was in DIsney filling my face on the dining plan too funny!

So ladies what is working for you all when its dinner time at the house with family any tips??

PROBLEM: I WANT WHAT I MAKE THEM!!!!


----------



## the Fidge

Mumbler said:


> May I just say:
> 
> EWWWWWWWWWWWW
> 
> As a fellow puker, my Dr's advice was peanut butter, don't know why and I'm not swearing by it.  I was always damned if do, damned if I don't.




Graham crackers and skim milk I nibbled really nibbled on the crackers during pregnancy ....kept in car, mine and DH's   work drawer , pocketbook and  my parents house for visits.

Surprised DS didn't come out looking like one of the keebler elves!


----------



## aldisneygrl

the Fidge said:


> So ladies what is working for you all when its dinner time at the house with family any tips??
> 
> PROBLEM: I WANT WHAT I MAKE THEM!!!!




When I lost all my weight with WW the first time.  I would fix their dinner, then I would fix me a frozen WW dinner and a salad.  That way I didn't have to figure out points.  I already knew it.  Usually, I would be full with that dinner, that I wasn't tempted with their dinner.  

Don't know if that will help you, but it is what worked for me.


----------



## winkers

Welcome Bee's hubby and Glenda!  You'll love it here.   

Today I have 2 sick boys home.  Why are boys so whiny when they're sick?  And one has the dreaded pink eye, which means they will all have it.  I've lysoled the whole house.  We seem to get a round of this every year.  Have you ever tried putting drops into a screaming and struggling 6 yr old?  He suddenly turns into iron man!     I spent most of last night up with him and then let him take over my side of the bed and I slept on the couch!  But I was good and didn't eat the chocolate raisins that were calling my name.  
Have a great day peeps!


----------



## aldisneygrl

winkers said:


> Welcome Bee's hubby and Glenda!  You'll love it here.
> 
> Today I have 2 sick boys home.  Why are boys so whiny when they're sick?  And one has the dreaded pink eye, which means they will all have it.  I've lysoled the whole house.  We seem to get a round of this every year.  Have you ever tried putting drops into a screaming and struggling 6 yr old?  He suddenly turns into iron man!     I spent most of last night up with him and then let him take over my side of the bed and I slept on the couch!  But I was good and didn't eat the chocolate raisins that were calling my name.
> Have a great day peeps!




Try putting the drops in the corner of his eyes while they are closed.  Then when he opens them, they automatically go in his eye.  It has helped with my kids.   

Good luck.  I have had to wrestle a strong armed little girl before.  It is amazing how powerful they can be when they don't want something.


----------



## the Fidge

winkers said:


> Welcome Bee's hubby and Glenda!  You'll love it here.
> 
> Today I have 2 sick boys home.  Why are boys so whiny when they're sick?  And one has the dreaded pink eye, which means they will all have it.  I've lysoled the whole house.  We seem to get a round of this every year.  Have you ever tried putting drops into a screaming and struggling 6 yr old?  He suddenly turns into iron man!     I spent most of last night up with him and then let him take over my side of the bed and I slept on the couch!  But I was good and didn't eat the chocolate raisins that were calling my name.
> Have a great day peeps!




OK sounds like a cardio and weight training involved how many calories can you burn holding down sick kids for meds??

anyone? anyone??  ok Winkers I will just have to go and look that one up I would say its 200 calorie burn per dose!!! 

I still think that chocolate covered raisins count as 1 veg and 1 fruit serving.  CHocolate derived form cocoa leaves sounds like a veggie to me and raisins well there is my fruit!  Could this be a problem??


ok where is the spellcheck already on this???


----------



## aries1980

Morning Everone!!!


Ok I need to get up and get motivated here and what a better way to do it but to do it together so here it is PEEPS!!

Get up and start with 10 jumping jacks.... ok now do some glut work and clench and release as you sit at the computer or in the car,  ok drink some water, and how about some arm work this morning to make  those flab wings toned..... hold your arms out to the side for 3 mins now find something around the house if you dont have weights like a soup can or juice can if you really wanna feel the burn something with wieght to it now one arm at a time hold the can with arm stretched out for a min and switch do that 10 times.  ok last one maybe... swing your arm up and then to your side slowly 5 times each side with your weight in hand, then last one ladies and gents you can do it arms at side, weight in hands bend arms up to chest and then down to side do that 25 times and your good for now!!! Drink Drink


----------



## harleygirl

I dont member who posted about what to do with family and meals, but here is my answer...I make them suffer thru what I eat, I figure if I need to be healthy then they need it too...BUT I do make at least one thing I know they like..one night I made Hamb help and I ate a very small porttion and served it with lots of cooked smart veggies which I ate lots of...I find thats what I am doing right now, cooking lots of veggies, and they will either eat it or go hungry, yepthey call me Sarge...(plus I let them have their milkshake desserts if they eat a healthy supper)

plus I find that if I have a late afternoon snack of some kinda protein it helps me get thru the dinner gorgefest and late afternoon crabbypatty mommy attitude 

hope this helps...


----------



## Mumbler

I think Harleygirls idea is great, that's what I try to do.  Take a small portion of the main dish which is usually where all of the calories are then fill up on veggies and salad.  It's handy to keep a bag of salad in the house to fill you up at mealtimes.

I remember somewhere on this thread it was discussed that the first bite of something is the best anyway, so a small portion may satisfy the craving (notice I said may).  

Also, and this is where I can get into trouble, if we eat late and it's been awhile since I've had a snack or something, I tend to gorge on dinner with wild abandon!  I know this since this JUST happened LAST night!!!!


----------



## DisneyObsession

Boy, more to "catch up" on!

All you ladies (and 1 grumpyguy) can talk ALOT!!! 

Hey Bee...If DH is doing this, does that mean I hafta find another roomate for Jan 2008?!? I'm sure he'll want to go just to see who all these  people are!


----------



## UtahMama

aries1980 said:


> Morning Everone!!!
> 
> 
> Ok I need to get up and get motivated here and what a better way to do it but to do it together so here it is PEEPS!!
> 
> Get up and start with 10 jumping jacks.... ok now do some glut work and clench and release as you sit at the computer or in the car,  ok drink some water, and how about some arm work this morning to make  those flab wings toned..... hold your arms out to the side for 3 mins now find something around the house if you dont have weights like a soup can or juice can if you really wanna feel the burn something with wieght to it now one arm at a time hold the can with arm stretched out for a min and switch do that 10 times.  ok last one maybe... swing your arm up and then to your side slowly 5 times each side with your weight in hand, then last one ladies and gents you can do it arms at side, weight in hands bend arms up to chest and then down to side do that 25 times and your good for now!!! Drink Drink




Done! (3 lb. wts too) My Bat Wings are so skinny now!
and I'm sittin on my big purple ball.


----------



## DisneyObsession

the Fidge said:


> So anyway, I tried the soup family just snubbed their noses and thats ok!  It is so hard to make their meals and sit with my wonderful dinner!
> 
> So ladies what is working for you all when its dinner time at the house with family any tips??
> 
> PROBLEM: I WANT WHAT I MAKE THEM!!!!



Yeah...my kids never liked this soup much, I think it was the cabbage.

My solution to family meal vs weightloss meal was this:
If I made meatloaf, I'd keep some meat separate for me to make a burger, less calories. The same would go for some of the chicken recipes...I'd put a chicken breast aside then use the rest for the recipe. And always make LOTS of veggies!!! 

Now however, there are no kids left at home and I just make DH what I'm eating...whether he likes it or not!   (BWAHAHA!!!)


----------



## the Fidge

harleygirl said:


> I dont member who posted about what to do with family and meals, but here is my answer...I make them suffer thru what I eat, I figure if I need to be healthy then they need it too...BUT I do make at least one thing I know they like..one night I made Hamb help and I ate a very small porttion and served it with lots of cooked smart veggies which I ate lots of...I find thats what I am doing right now, cooking lots of veggies, and they will either eat it or go hungry, yepthey call me Sarge...(plus I let them have their milkshake desserts if they eat a healthy supper)
> 
> plus I find that if I have a late afternoon snack of some kinda protein it helps me get thru the dinner gorgefest and late afternoon crabbypatty mommy attitude
> 
> hope this helps...



Great Idea I do turn into the crabby patty!  I make squidword look charming!  keep em coming please !


----------



## DisneyObsession

aries1980 said:


> Morning Everone!!!
> 
> 
> Ok I need to get up and get motivated here and what a better way to do it but to do it together so here it is PEEPS!!
> 
> Get up and start with 10 jumping jacks.... ok now do some glut work and clench and release as you sit at the computer or in the car,  ok drink some water, and how about some arm work this morning to make  those flab wings toned..... hold your arms out to the side for 3 mins now find something around the house if you dont have weights like a soup can or juice can if you really wanna feel the burn something with wieght to it now one arm at a time hold the can with arm stretched out for a min and switch do that 10 times.  ok last one maybe... swing your arm up and then to your side slowly 5 times each side with your weight in hand, then last one ladies and gents you can do it arms at side, weight in hands bend arms up to chest and then down to side do that 25 times and your good for now!!! Drink Drink



hard to do these in an office....people walk by and look at me funny!


----------



## dragonfly18

eeyore45 said:


> I forgot to post to this!!!
> 
> I am NOT a runner.  its those dang sistas
> 
> Remeber we have 3 hours to walk 3 miles - I am a 20 min a mile runner!!  back in college!!  I was skinny then!!





I am felling your pain on the sistas...black eyes all around!


----------



## UtahMama

I love the cabbage soup. I've been known to go crazy and add some barley (making it NOT zero points). My family is lucky to get anything other than cold cereal since my DH isnt around for dinner. Thank goodness I dont believe in "Man Law" ~did anyone watch wife swap last night? Both familes were awesome! Both were over the top in their own way. We like to pretend we're gonna do that show. 

Up next, Wife Swap! Will the goodie-two-shoes Mormon mama ever survive the swap with a Vegas STRIPPER??? Stay tuned as the house of nerdy white boys and their 2 yr. old diva sister learn how to lap dance (Oh, my babies! My 17 year old MIGHT just stay home!) And the wreckless Vegas kids learn the power of the evil eye,the naughty mat,  cabbage soup with a side order of "chocolate" muffins!!!!


----------



## dragonfly18

dismom9761 said:


> Welcome Minnie Moo!
> 
> I did really well today.I stayed under my calories,walked 50 min on the treadmill and did 30 minutes with the weight machines at the gym.
> 
> DH,Tyler and I  layed in the floor to do sit ups together and the fiber muffins started talking to me.Lets just say we ended up  more than exercising.But I think that is just what we needd... May be TMI but it was funny.
> 
> Everyone have a most fabulous and skinny Tuesday!!
> 
> BTW-I still have a good bit of my gooey chocolate cake in the kitchen and did not take one bite.Baby steps...that might have been a giant step though...




Dis - yeah, but you sent some to my house...now what am I supposed to do about the cake sitting on the counter calling my name?


----------



## dragonfly18

grumpyyoungguy said:


> Good one I am an eye man myself



   that is great...just great!

I am way behind (like 9 PAGES since yesterday!!!), but nice to have another Newbie around!!!


----------



## aldisneygrl

dragonfly18 said:


> I am felling your pain on the sistas...black eyes all around!



     


Now that's funny!  Ok maybe not to you since you have to live with them, but when I read that it was so funny.  Would y'all be willing to donate some sista love to a girl who needs some?


----------



## the Fidge

dragonfly18 said:


> Dis - yeah, but you sent some to my house...now what am I supposed to do about the cake sitting on the counter calling my name?




Im' Open I'm open throw that cake to me!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am chocolate free and am afraid I am going to lose it in the local candy store and eat all the little treats insde ...can you imagine DH hearing over police radio woman gone nuts in candy store..eatting all the choclate holding employee hostage........you knwo he would just know it was me!!!

See if you give it to me my family can save on my bail!

we HELP EACHOTHER RIGHT???


----------



## dragonfly18

the Buckeye state is in mourning today  . . . No offense to the Gator fans,   but who would thunk it??  

And no offense back, but GO SEC!!!   
I'm a Dawgs fan myself, but good to see our conference so strong!


----------



## dragonfly18

UtahMama said:


> Hmmmmm...I just had a MonyMony sighting...over on Nebo's TR.
> So, she's alive!



How in the world do you have time to look at other threads?  I can't keep up with this one!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dragonfly18

TwinkieMama said:


> for MONICA  (all other peeps cover your eyes)
> 
> I have the sovereign cure for all-day-sickness!  Taught to me by a pre-natal nutrionist. It really works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trust me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Potato chips and lemonade.  You have to eat them together... slowly... the more sour the lemonade is the better (I eventually was just putting in like 1/4 cup sugar for 2 quarts).... the combo of sour and salty does decrease the gaggy feeling.
> 
> This got me through my twin pregnancy... I was puking an average of 56 times a day! (I also got some anti-nausea drugs to help me through the first trimester)  I was sick the ENTIRE time.



I'll admit it, I looked...I just have one question - does this work for hangovers too?  (not that I drink or anything...hhhmmmmm


----------



## dragonfly18

Shula8205 said:


> Sandy: My DH is from Oswego, IL and is a die-hard cubs fan . . . so I know all about it.  We somehow end up at Wrigley every summer, but I go for the Italian beef and Chicago Style Dogs!!  His whole family loves the Bears as well, they made me wear a cheesehead on New Year's Eve because I like Brett Favre . . . Hey, you gotta root for someone when your home team's the Browns!!
> 
> P.S. Let me know how Bally's goes, I printed that out too and even though we're already members of our local rec I thought I might try it just for the personal trainer!!  Do you just get one session free with a personal trainer?





Ha ha ha!  I'm a Steelers fan so I am ANTI-BROWNS, but I have been coerced into the liking of Brett Fav-ra since my DBF is from Sconi (WI) and thinks he is some sort of god or something....and I was forced to take a picture with a piece of cheese on my head at the Packers/Falcons game last year...what a silly tradition!


----------



## dragonfly18

aldisneygrl said:


> Now that's funny!  Ok maybe not to you since you have to live with them, but when I read that it was so funny.  Would y'all be willing to donate some sista love to a girl who needs some?





Anytime!  I have more than enough to go around...

Although it would highly dissapoint my DBF (who is also an eyeball kind of guy )  and Dismom's DH (who informed us all that I had lost some of mine when I lost weight - we all found it amusing that he was tracking this...)


----------



## dragonfly18

the Fidge said:


> Im' Open I'm open throw that cake to me!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am chocolate free and am afraid I am going to lose it in the local candy store and eat all the little treats insde ...can you imagine DH hearing over police radio woman gone nuts in candy store..eatting all the choclate holding employee hostage........you knwo he would just know it was me!!!
> 
> See if you give it to me my family can save on my bail!
> 
> we HELP EACHOTHER RIGHT???





ha ha!  I guess that's what I'm doing by eating some of Dis' cake...helping her our, right?  Sounds good anyways...


----------



## dismom9761

Well I go to work where I don't ahve a computer and what happens....  

I have got to figure out the multiple quote thingy...

WELCOMEGrumpyyoungguy(mind if we call you Grumpy) and Glenda!!The more the merrier...Waiting on the bikini pics of you newbies...ours are in the pages somewhere...

I read trough and there is so much I want to reply to and then it is hard to remember but I will give a quick shot at it...

MONYMONY we miss you...

*Fidge*,I still have more cake and it is soooo gooeydelicious.Come on over and get it!!


----------



## monymony3471

Holy BEEP!  How am I supposed to read 20 pages and catch up!   

My tummy is yucky.  I've just been getting by.  I saw a few pages, it's just hard to stay idle.  I got to keep moving.

Mal has pink eye.  2 of my day care children have the stomach flu.  I'm just washing all the blankets and pillow cases in hot water.  Wipping everything down with lysol wipes.

All the dishes are being sanitized in the dish washer.

I'm trying to get all my paper work in order for taxes.  I hate hate hate doing that!

I am drinking my water and eating when I can.

I just want some ice cream!

And a good night's sleep.

And to stop being so cold!

I think you should be limited to 3 posts a day.


----------



## monymony3471

dragonfly18 said:


> How in the world do you have time to look at other threads?  I can't keep up with this one!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I quoted the wrong one.  I meant to quote a MONY sighting one!

You guys are hilarious!

I'm actually afraid to open this thread because of all the pages I have to read.


----------



## dismom9761

Someone said something about feeding the family.I have been trying to cook healthy versions of what we like to eat.Oh who am I kidding-My DH has been cooking healthier. One thing that we have liked are the recipes on Sparks.I am sure that I can put up a link in a little while(Or Dragonfly).

Anyone eat venison?We made a venison meatloaf the other night that all my kids liked.Really easy too.I do have to be careful because every time I diet Peyton(DS9) loses weight and that is NOT good.

*UM*,I don't watch wife swap but I would watch your episode. 

Like *Harley*I have found it helpful if I am not starving at supper time.

*Winkers*,I hope your sick ones feel better soon.

*Dragonfly*,looks like you can still get on at work... if you share the  you better send some this way.I think that is the only place I am losing..


----------



## monymony3471

Don't be worried.  I'm here!  I just a little grumpy and queesy cheesy.  



UtahMama said:


> Ok, I'm all caught up! I'm exausted!
> Gotta get my kids ready for school.
> Where is Monica?I'm worried!
> 
> Dont you just love the start of a new day?
> Haven't cheated. Haven't strayed.
> 
> Let's have a terrific Tuesday!!!


----------



## aldisneygrl

Good to see ya' Monica!  Sorry that the tummy isn't feeling good.  At least that will go away with time.

Sorry about Mal's pink eye and the babies stomach flu.  You don't keep them when they are sick do you?

Personally, I don't think I could survive if I could only post three times a day.    I would be in DIS withdrawal.  Maybe there is a treatment for that.


----------



## monymony3471

grumpyyoungguy said:


> Ok.....I wanna be a peep too mommy......just kidding....
> 
> 
> Let me introduce myself.  I am the DH in Bee's picture.  I love to tease and have fun.
> 
> I have already lost 17 pounds  so can I get in on this disappearing thing?  PLEAAAAAASSSSSEEEE?



Hi welcome to the group!  I think it would be fun having more men over here.  My DH needs to sign on already cause he's totally messing with my markings!


----------



## dismom9761

Hi *Monica*!!Hope your tummy woes and household sicknesses go away soon. 

If there were a treatment for being addicted to the DIS then my DH would already have found it...


----------



## eeyore45

Shula8205 said:


> Sandy: My DH is from Oswego, IL and is a die-hard cubs fan . . . so I know all about it.  We somehow end up at Wrigley every summer, but I go for the Italian beef and Chicago Style Dogs!!  His whole family loves the Bears as well, they made me wear a cheesehead on New Year's Eve because I like Brett Favre . . . Hey, you gotta root for someone when your home team's the Browns!!
> 
> P.S. Let me know how Bally's goes, I printed that out too and even though we're already members of our local rec I thought I might try it just for the personal trainer!!  Do you just get one session free with a personal trainer?



(hold my place at page 176 please!!)

Hi Shula!!  GO!!  Absolutely print it out, call your local Bally's, its an incredible deal!!  I went last year for 4 weeks - and everytime I was there the girl that put me through the paces, always checked on me, and asked if I remembered everything!!  

Last night the trainer mentioned they are trying to put the Health Challenge into groups for an "over view" (which I thought would be a sales pitch, and a tour, NOPE, they took info, you signed a waiver, did some cardio and then they put you through a simple Pacer test - 5 min fast on bike gives you a fitness number, sit and reach, get the number, and sit ups - I could do NONE - I can do crunches, not a sit up!!!  So that took an hour... THEN you sign up to do a one on one with a personal trainer - and that was awesome!!

Jill put me through a full hour of a full personal trainer workout!!!   She saw right away I need upper body strength, and back strength, so she took me through those machines (That I skip!!  and reminded me by just showing me the leg lift machines - - which for some reason is a breeze for me!!  )

Then she put me through a 25 min cardio workout - some on the ball, sit ups, some step work out - changing it up, and encouraging me.  I was on the ball and she gave me a heavy 3# or 5# ball and told me to "toss" it up in the air, she'd catch it!!  It was a very intense FREE personal workout...

She then assured me the next time I was in, I should ask anyone about the machines, because it was a lot of info, and that's what they are here for!!  

GO FOR IT!!  8 weeks - you and me, virtually of course!!


----------



## eeyore45

the Fidge said:


> OK sounds like a cardio and weight training involved how many calories can you burn holding down sick kids for meds??
> 
> anyone? anyone??  ok Winkers I will just have to go and look that one up I would say its 200 calorie burn per dose!!!
> 
> I still think that chocolate covered raisins count as 1 veg and 1 fruit serving.  CHocolate derived form cocoa leaves sounds like a veggie to me and raisins well there is my fruit!  Could this be a problem??
> 
> 
> ok where is the spellcheck already on this???




   

( I was agreeing with Aldisney  , then read you!!  )

 *Winkers*

and we'll just have to get the wet noodle out for you missy!!


----------



## monymony3471

On the tread mill this has been average for me.

If I walk very steady I can do a mile in 14.5 minutes.

If I walk and run together I can do a mile in 12 minutes.  

Not a big difference, but the cardio is awesome.


I am still running but not like a crazy person before I found out I was pregnant.  I just add a few minutes here and there.


----------



## eeyore45

the Fidge said:


> Great Idea I do turn into the crabby patty!  I make squidword look charming!  keep em coming please !



 CrabbyPatty...

Well, here's my 2cents worth.

If its good enough for me, its good enough for everybody.  If I'm the cook, I'm not the maid, I'm not a short order cook... This is dinner, enjoy, if its healthy for me, you need to be healthy too - enjoy!!  

Also, do note that portion control is important, so for my picky eaters, I may make aspargus for me (sprinkle balsamic on it yum!!) but I'll put raw carrots out for everyone - 

For portions, divide that plate, 1/4 protien 1/4 carb, 1/2 veggies - for everybody's sake!!  Now, I may make wild rice for me, and instant rice for them... (OK, so it looks like I AM a short order Cook!!  ) 

AND NEVER EVER buy tempting snacks!!  For the kids, I have yogurt, bananas, apples, raisins... oh and the mandarin oranges in the lunch paks... I hate lil debbie brand cakes, so I"ll buy those.  No chips, but pretzels, and microwave popcorn.  So there is a lot of choices, but I always focus on healthy choices!!

Good Luck!!


----------



## winkers

the Fidge said:


> OK sounds like a cardio and weight training involved how many calories can you burn holding down sick kids for meds??
> 
> anyone? anyone??  ok Winkers I will just have to go and look that one up I would say its 200 calorie burn per dose!!!
> 
> I still think that chocolate covered raisins count as 1 veg and 1 fruit serving.  CHocolate derived form cocoa leaves sounds like a veggie to me and raisins well there is my fruit!  Could this be a problem??
> 
> 
> ok where is the spellcheck already on this???



Fidge, I love your way of thinking! That's part of my problem, I'm really good at rationalizing (is that a word)!  I have a friend who calls me when she needs a good excuse to be lazy or eat something!


----------



## aldisneygrl

Ok, I have read about people doing this, but I don't know how.  How do you bookmark your place on a thread?  It may be really simple, and I am missing something.  Is there a special way to do it, or do you just try and remember what page you were on when you left?  That is what I try to do.


----------



## winkers

aldisneygrl said:


> Try putting the drops in the corner of his eyes while they are closed.  Then when he opens them, they automatically go in his eye.  It has helped with my kids.
> 
> Good luck.  I have had to wrestle a strong armed little girl before.  It is amazing how powerful they can be when they don't want something.



Thanks  for the hint!  I'm going to try that when it's time for his next dose.


----------



## eeyore45

dragonfly18 said:


> Ha ha ha!  I'm a Steelers fan so I am ANTI-BROWNS, but I have been coerced into the liking of Brett Fav-ra since my DBF is from Sconi (WI) and thinks he is some sort of god or something....and I was forced to take a picture with a piece of cheese on my head at the Packers/Falcons game last year...what a silly tradition!



ALL right I admit it Brett Favre was a darn good,,,, great.... (grrrr) QB - but I think if you live here, you should support the BEARS, even if they are losing!!! Not jump up to the Pack 'cause they were winning!!!  and trivia - love that Green Bay WI own the Packers!!!   and selfishly I do hope Brett Favre doesnt retire - more chances for the BEARS to break out...

(and yes, after last game, I fully expect the Bears to choke Sunday, and lose! )

<<<Back to your regularly scheduled thread topics>>>>


----------



## eeyore45

aldisneygrl said:


> Good to see ya' Monica!  Sorry that the tummy isn't feeling good.  At least that will go away with time.
> 
> Sorry about Mal's pink eye and the babies stomach flu.  You don't keep them when they are sick do you?
> 
> Personally, I don't think I could survive if I could only post three times a day.    I would be in DIS withdrawal.  Maybe there is a treatment for that.



YOU'd be in DIS withdrawal, just think what it would do to me!!   

MONICA  You asked how you are supposed to keep up.... here's a clue.... CHECK IN MORE OFTEN!!!   and yes, that means giving up your REAL life!!!  I mean, really, what's more important, your kids, your tummy.... ummm READING ANOTHER THREAD?!!!  or us????     

Everybody...


----------



## eeyore45

Lastly ( before I go lay down and take a nap!!)

*ARIES* for those chicken wing flabby arms, truly I should find a link, but I kid you not - its really really effective to put your arms behind your back'''  PALMS UP - THUMBS pointing to each other - NOW LIFT HIGHER... lil HIGHER... ok NOW... slowly bring your thumbs together and back, together and back I SAID SLOWLY... LIFT THOSE ARMS< IF THEY"RE DROOPING, its NOT working!!!  

DO this for a count of only 25 or 50 the first day, work up to 100 in 10 days - the first day you do this, if you go all out, you'll NEVER do it again, you'll be so sore - WHY???

*IT WORKS PEEPS!!! *


----------



## eeyore45

aldisneygrl said:


> Ok, I have read about people doing this, but I don't know how.  How do you bookmark your place on a thread?  It may be really simple, and I am missing something.  Is there a special way to do it, or do you just try and remember what page you were on when you left?  That is what I try to do.



No wonder I'm behind, y'all are posting while I'm trying to catch up!!!  

welll, you *USED* to be able to hit "favorites" and then "Save" then my computer would ask if I wanted to replace the link I already have, and I'd say yes, so then when I clicked on my favorites, it would automatically take me to my last post!!

Now I just have to go back and delete - for some reason my computers not recognizing I already have the link saved!!


----------



## Shula8205

eeyore45 said:


> (hold my place at page 176 please!!)
> 
> Hi Shula!!  GO!!  Absolutely print it out, call your local Bally's, its an incredible deal!!  I went last year for 4 weeks - and everytime I was there the girl that put me through the paces, always checked on me, and asked if I remembered everything!!
> 
> Last night the trainer mentioned they are trying to put the Health Challenge into groups for an "over view" (which I thought would be a sales pitch, and a tour, NOPE, they took info, you signed a waiver, did some cardio and then they put you through a simple Pacer test - 5 min fast on bike gives you a fitness number, sit and reach, get the number, and sit ups - I could do NONE - I can do crunches, not a sit up!!!  So that took an hour... THEN you sign up to do a one on one with a personal trainer - and that was awesome!!
> 
> Jill put me through a full hour of a full personal trainer workout!!!   She saw right away I need upper body strength, and back strength, so she took me through those machines (That I skip!!  and reminded me by just showing me the leg lift machines - - which for some reason is a breeze for me!!  )
> 
> Then she put me through a 25 min cardio workout - some on the ball, sit ups, some step work out - changing it up, and encouraging me.  I was on the ball and she gave me a heavy 3# or 5# ball and told me to "toss" it up in the air, she'd catch it!!  It was a very intense FREE personal workout...
> 
> She then assured me the next time I was in, I should ask anyone about the machines, because it was a lot of info, and that's what they are here for!!
> 
> GO FOR IT!!  8 weeks - you and me, virtually of course!!


I did it!  I called our Bally's and I'm getting a tour and I guess an assessment on Thursday night at 7 . . . I'm gonna try and drag my DH with me too!  I'm sure he would like the personal trainer part.  So they do your fitness assessment and show you how to use everything, and then you get an additional hour with a personal trainer for free?  That's exactly what I want.

The guy I talked to also mentioned that they were going to have small group trainer sessions for the National Body Challenge passes, so I guess I'll find out Thursday!


----------



## denecarter

Okay... it is my conference period so I've been catching up on the bios.

I noticed a couple of peeps express a love of ol' Cap'n Jack  

DD19 had a story that she thought was hilarious and just had to tell me.  Seems she and a young lady in her Technical Writing class somehow started talking about WDW (imagine that, MY DD talking about WDW of all things... it is her happy place  ).  ANYWHO, this girl tells her that her friend is currently working at WDW as the Cap'n... and that he is dating Aladdin.   DD thought that was the funniest thing she has heard in ages.


----------



## Bee

DisneyObsession said:


> Boy, more to "catch up" on!
> 
> All you ladies (and 1 grumpyguy) can talk ALOT!!!
> 
> Hey Bee...If DH is doing this, does that mean I hafta find another roomate for Jan 2008?!? I'm sure he'll want to go just to see who all these  people are!



Right now.. everyting is sooo up in the air.. So, if you find out you can go for sure... then find a roomate.. I wont know for months from now.  I want to.  I just have to find a job 1st.

Grumpy's grandma came thru surgery like a champ.  She had a pacemaker put in and looks GREAT!

Thanks for the prayers!!


----------



## UtahMama

I think you're the only one who read my very funny and witty wife swap post, *dismom*! Thanky you for that! 

*Winkers*- so sorry you have sike little ones! Pink eye was easy to get rid of here. I cloroxed everything I could and Lysoled the rest and I did the closed eye drops  too. No freaking out from the infected. It was gone in probably a day and a half and no one else got it.

*Mony*- Mal has pink eye too? I hope none of your daycare buddys get it too! I too hate the year end tax time! I start the year with my reciepts all organized and catagorized but they end up in a shoe box! We claim everything as a tax deduction that we can...toliet paper, bibs, wipes, toys etc. Hopefully we'll get a good check!

*Sandy!*Sounds lovely having a personal trainer! Sounds like she worked you good!


----------



## dismom9761

Okay Dragonfly and I were going through and making copies(well she is) of everyone's bios but we are missing some.These are the ones we need:*Eeyore,Fidge,DisneyFreak,LindsayDunn,MHL,Mumbler,Pixie,S.Poppins,Twinkie,Minnie Moo,Glenda,Aldisney,Backstage Gal,NSALZ,and Shula*.If you have done one just let me know and I will find it. Oh yeah *DRAGONFLY needs to do her own.Thanks!!*

BTW,If i did not list your name and you haven't done one PLEASE do.


----------



## UtahMama

denecarter said:


> Okay... it is my conference period so I've been catching up on the bios.
> 
> I noticed a couple of peeps express a love of ol' Cap'n Jack
> 
> DD19 had a story that she thought was hilarious and just had to tell me.  Seems she and a young lady in her Technical Writing class somehow started talking about WDW (imagine that, MY DD talking about WDW of all things... it is her happy place  ).  ANYWHO, this girl tells her that her friend is currently working at WDW as the Cap'n... and that he is dating Aladdin.   DD thought that was the funniest thing she has heard in ages.



OH NOOOO!   That is funny! I think if Capn Jack had 5 mins with ME, I could change his "team"..... (Not)


----------



## Bee

Mama??

Did you see my Question yesterday about how much weight you think I could lose realistically by my 40th b-day on May 19th?

Whatcha think?


----------



## TwinkieMama

UtahMama said:


> OH NOOOO!   That is funny! I think if Capn Jack had 5 mins with ME, I could change his "team".....





UtahMama said:


> I
> Up next, Wife Swap! Will the goodie-two-shoes Mormon mama ever survive the swap with a Vegas STRIPPER??? Stay tuned as the house of nerdy white boys and their 2 yr. old diva sister learn how to lap dance (Oh, my babies! My 17 year old MIGHT just stay home!) And the wreckless Vegas kids learn the power of the evil eye,the naughty mat,  cabbage soup with a side order of "chocolate" muffins!!!!




Utah- they usually try to get opposite women for wife swap...........


----------



## monymony3471

Bee said:


> Mama??
> 
> Did you see my Question yesterday about how much weight you think I could lose realistically by my 40th b-day on May 19th?
> 
> Whatcha think?



I think 35 pounds is realistic.  Try to average 2 pounds a week.


----------



## UtahMama

Bee-u-tiful said:


> Mama??
> 
> Did you see my Question yesterday about how much weight you think I could lose realistically by my 40th b-day on May 19th?
> 
> Whatcha think?



OH! Ummm.... Figure 1-2 lbs per week average. Some weeks more, some weeks none. You totally can do it! I am positive you can! It's so hard but NEVER give up.


----------



## UtahMama

TwinkieMama said:


> Utah- they usually try to get opposite women for wife swap...........



comment from edit line....YES!!!!

So MY dh would get a Malibu Barbie....and I'd get to go to Silicone Beach and be made fun of....TEMPTING!


----------



## dragonfly18

Okay here it goes...

My name is Shawna and Im 31 years old.  I have a 13 year old DD name Morgan  who is the biggest joy in my life (but is currently stressing me out with her teenager attitude and Drama Queen life).  I was married to her father (who was my High School sweetheart) for almost 11 years and have been divorced for almost 3.  I have a wonderful DBF who I have been seeing since the divorce (we live together).  Im sure we will eventually get married and maybe have more babies (since I always wanted more and he doesnt have any of his own).  Dismom (who has been my best friend since we were 14) keeps telling me I need to get busy with this baby making thing if I am really serious about it.  I figure I want to be done with the birthing part by the time I am 35, so I have a little more time to play with  Right now we settle for shared fuzzy babies  our two Poofies (kitties) that we adopted right after we moved in together - Kensey and Cosmo (Denny is a HUGE Seinfeld fan so the boy got named after Kramer and the girl got named after my fatherI know, its a little odd, but hey, what can I say?).

I have lived in Newnan, GA since I was 6 years old (prior to that I was a Navy brat and lived in 3 other states).  For my day job, I work as an International Lumber Buyer (sounds important if I say it that way).  Actually I import wood to be used in our plants all over the country.  I do get to travel to South America a 2-3 time a year and all over the country to our plants.  I have been to Brazil, Argentina, and Chile.  I hate being away from home and my family, but it is a great experience to get to see everything.  I am hoping to get to travel to Europe in the next year or two.  And the best part is I dont have to pay for it!

In what little free time I can scrounge up, I like to scrapbook (except I go in chronological order and Mo is about 4 or 5 in my booksI need to get busy!!!), take pictures (to go in the scrap books of course!), read what ever I can get my hands on (I just got the latest Sweet Potato Queens book for Christmas and cant wait to read it!), and just recently, torture myself at the gym with a personal trainer and/or cardio (Dismom is my work out partnershe has drug me off the couch more than once).  Dont get me wrong, I love the feeling of working out  AFTER I am done!  I just hate the thought of it prior to

AND I think the TIVO is the greatest invention EVER!  I have so many cant miss shows each week that I would never get anything done if I couldnt record them.  Loves me some Heroes, House, Lost, Smallville, Las Vegas, Two & a Half Men, My Name is Earl, The Office, How I Met Your Mother, and The War At Hometold ya there were lots of them!  It really is a wonder I get anything done

I would post a picture, but I can't remember my password to get into that place where I save my pictures (lovely...I can't even remember the name of the place / website...apparantly I have too much banging around in this head of mine...)


----------



## grumpyyoungguy

dismom9761 said:


> Well I go to work where I don't ahve a computer and what happens....
> 
> I have got to figure out the multiple quote thingy...
> 
> WELCOMEGrumpyyoungguy(mind if we call you Grumpy) and Glenda!!The more the merrier...Waiting on the bikini pics of you newbies...ours are in the pages somewhere...
> 
> I read trough and there is so much I want to reply to and then it is hard to remember but I will give a quick shot at it...
> 
> MONYMONY we miss you...
> 
> *Fidge*,I still have more cake and it is soooo gooeydelicious.Come on over and get it!!



yes although I am not grumpy I will answer to it....and as far as the pics they are ontheir way.... News at 11


----------



## grumpyyoungguy

dragonfly18 said:


> I am felling your pain on the sistas...black eyes all around!



Wait for some reason now I have black eyes too


----------



## Bee

Thank you ladies... I hope it is more.. but that sounds okay... HOPE IT IS MORE!!!!

See DH is responding at the same time as me.. he is on the laptop in the living room and I am in the office.. Cool eh?

Love all y'all!!


----------



## grumpyyoungguy

dragonfly18 said:


> Ha ha ha!  I'm a Steelers fan so I am ANTI-BROWNS, but I have been coerced into the liking of Brett Fav-ra since my DBF is from Sconi (WI) and thinks he is some sort of god or something....and I was forced to take a picture with a piece of cheese on my head at the Packers/Falcons game last year...what a silly tradition!



For sale 1 autographed Cordell Stuart helmet.....yeah I know he ...how you say in America.... sucks
1

but I do like the steelers just not as well as the cowboys......go Dallas


----------



## Bee

grumpyyoungguy said:


> Wait for some reason now I have black eyes too



He told me I shouldnt run, when he is with me... but, I didnt listen..

Sorry about the black eyes honey!


----------



## grumpyyoungguy

monymony3471 said:


> Hi welcome to the group!  I think it would be fun having more men over here.  My DH needs to sign on already cause he's totally messing with my markings!



Thanks mony I am feeling the love tonight


----------



## TwinkieMama

UtahMama said:


> comment from edit line....YES!!!!
> 
> So MY dh would get a Malibu Barbie....and I'd get to go to Silicone Beach and be made fun of....TEMPTING!



Let me see... opposite of UtahMama would be  a very Goth mama who is dirty and lazy and doesn't like kids or grooming or cooking or the DIS.......  

so you would end up in some family with 2 kids who have never had any attention or fun and would have them all crafting to Veggie Tale sing-a-longs and they would all cry when you had to go home to your happy, well loved, pink-cheeked little family who will be so grateful to have you back after a week with Mama Doom and Gloom.


----------



## dragonfly18

Bee said:


> Thank you ladies... I hope it is more.. but that sounds okay... HOPE IT IS MORE!!!!
> 
> See DH is responding at the same time as me.. he is on the laptop in the living room and I am in the office.. Cool eh?
> 
> Love all y'all!!



I was wondering if you guys where going to have a fist fight over the puter...I wanted to come watch


----------



## dragonfly18

Lord help me it is Girl Scout cookie time again!   There is an orderform in the break room...

Someone tie me up and keep me away from the Thin Mints and Tagalongs...


----------



## UtahMama

TwinkieMama said:


> Let me see... opposite of UtahMama would be  a very Goth mama who is dirty and lazy and doesn't like kids or grooming or cooking or the DIS.......
> 
> so you would end up in some family with 2 kids who have never had any attention or fun and would have them all crafting to Veggie Tale sing-a-longs and they would all cry when you had to go home to your happy, well loved, pink-cheeked little family who will be so grateful to have you back after a week with Mama Doom and Gloom.




That would be very funny! 2 weeks without the DIS? Could you just see my kids faces when Goth Mama walked in the door?

Very sweet Twinkie!


----------



## UtahMama

Bee said:


> He told me I shouldnt run, when he is with me... but, I didnt listen..
> 
> Sorry about the black eyes honey!



Yup! We believe you....you were "running". Is that what the kids are calling it these days?


----------



## Bee

dragonfly18 said:


> Lord help me it is Girl Scout cookie time again!   There is an orderform in the break room...
> 
> Someone tie me up and keep me away from the Thin Mints and Tagalongs...



My daughter is a girl scout!  I think she is bringing home the sheet today..

I love THIN MINTS!!!!   I make them disappear like the Mickey bar !


----------



## grumpyyoungguy

dragonfly18 said:


> Lord help me it is Girl Scout cookie time again!   There is an orderform in the break room...
> 
> Someone tie me up and keep me away from the Thin Mints and Tagalongs...



  NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO the thin mints are my doom..... hide me in the caves with you Osama .  Those girls scouts  are relentless


----------



## Bee

UtahMama said:


> Yup! We believe you....you were "running". Is that what the kids are calling it these days?



Shame on you!!! Silly Mama!!!


----------



## UtahMama

dragonfly18 said:


> Lord help me it is Girl Scout cookie time again!   There is an orderform in the break room...
> 
> Someone tie me up and keep me away from the Thin Mints and Tagalongs...



MOVE AWAY FROM THE COOKIE ORDER FORM!!!!!!!


Those cookies are evil and will undo weeks of work! Unless you are the 1 person on the planet who can have the 2 cookies per serving! Dont do it! That girlscout's mama is going to buy 20 cases to peddle outside of Walmart, she doesnt NEED your money!



EVIL I tell you!!!


----------



## grumpyyoungguy

UtahMama said:


> MOVE AWAY FROM THE COOKIE ORDER FORM!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Those cookies are evil and will undo weeks of work! Unless you are the 1 person on the planet who can have the 2 cookies per serving! Dont do it! That girlscout's mama is going to buy 20 cases to peddle outside of Walmart, she doesnt NEED your money!
> 
> 
> 
> EVIL I tell you!!!



ATTENTION....put down the order form and step away from the girl scout.  Nothing green can be good for you !!! and those little Brownie scouts are just sneaky.  I don't trust anything with that much energy


----------



## Bee

grumpyyoungguy said:


> Wait for some reason now I have black eyes too



Ok ladies... he understands the    code...

He added his own code.    .. he so sooooo bad!!


----------



## jeriber

Bee said:


> Ok ladies... he understands the    code...
> 
> He added his own code.    .. he so sooooo bad!!



OH MY GOSH--soooo funny

Because I haven't said it yet-WELCOME-Grumpy!!


----------



## pixie dust 112

denecarter said:


> Okay... it is my conference period so I've been catching up on the bios.
> 
> I noticed a couple of peeps express a love of ol' Cap'n Jack
> 
> DD19 had a story that she thought was hilarious and just had to tell me.  Seems she and a young lady in her Technical Writing class somehow started talking about WDW (imagine that, MY DD talking about WDW of all things... it is her happy place  ).  ANYWHO, this girl tells her that her friend is currently working at WDW as the Cap'n... and that he is dating Aladdin.   DD thought that was the funniest thing she has heard in ages.



You've broken many hearts here today!


----------



## pixie dust 112

UtahMama said:


> OH NOOOO!   That is funny! I think if Capn Jack had 5 mins with ME, I could change his "team"..... (Not)



That's what I say about Anderson Cooper!


----------



## eeyore45

Guilty as charged...  

So I did what any self respecting me would do, I went back and looked for it... 


1 





UtahMama said:


> Ok, I'm all caught up! I'm exausted!
> Gotta get my kids ready for school.
> Where is Monica?I'm worried!
> 
> Dont you just love the start of a new day?
> Haven't cheated. Haven't strayed.
> 
> Let's have a terrific Tuesday!!!


 Nope, not this one...

Hmmmmm...I just had a MonyMony sighting...over on Nebo's TR. 
So, she's alive!
*I remember this post*

Done! (3 lb. wts too) My Bat Wings are so skinny now!
and I'm sittin on my big purple ball.

*Remembered this one too, as I was thinking, hey, what about my bat wing exercise?  and luvin you sittin and balancin your core on a purple ball....*
__________________

  I FOUND IT< I FOUND IT>>>>



> Up next, Wife Swap! Will the goodie-two-shoes Mormon mama ever survive the swap with a Vegas STRIPPER??? Stay tuned as the house of nerdy white boys and their 2 yr. old diva sister learn how to lap dance (Oh, my babies! My 17 year old MIGHT just stay home!) And the wreckless Vegas kids learn the power of the evil eye,the naughty mat, cabbage soup with a side order of "chocolate" muffins!!!!


__________________

now, do I understand it???  I think by the time I got to a certain point UTM, my eyes glazed over, and I just went... I'm sure someone will reference it and "splain it to me, give me the cliff notes....  

BUT, now I've had some rest, I get, UTM has to hand over her most precious gift to a Vegas person???  and you do know an excellent way to get in shape is to take stripper pole classes... SERIOUSLY - Rule # 10 "Keep it Fresh" Make sure your workouts dont get in a habit, or you can plataue - try a "pole dancing class, find something new"


forgive me UTM!!


----------



## eeyore45

dragonfly18 said:


> Lord help me it is Girl Scout cookie time again!   There is an orderform in the break room...
> 
> Someone tie me up and keep me away from the Thin Mints and Tagalongs...



Dear Dragonfly - *NOTHING* tastes as good as thin feels.  Is it worth the poundage?  Is it worth the extra cardio?  If it is, ok, but one bite, or one cookie, if you cant stop with one... then get out your JOURNAL and explain to yourself why you want to self destruct...

(just like a teacher - eh?)


----------



## pixie dust 112

Bee said:


> Ok ladies... he understands the    code...
> 
> He added his own code.    .. he so sooooo bad!!



I guess we've all figured out the Bee and Grumpy exercise plan!


----------



## eeyore45

Bee said:


> Ok ladies... he understands the    code...
> 
> He added his own code.    .. he so sooooo bad!!



Well gee willikers, I guess I'm embarrassed now!!!



(and I'll never look at dancing bannaner the same way again!!   )


----------



## pixie dust 112

Oh noooo!!!! I just ordered 10 boxes of THINmints!!!!!  I thought THIN = diet.  I thought it was the official cookie of the Disappearin peeps!


----------



## aries1980

UtahMama said:


> MOVE AWAY FROM THE COOKIE ORDER FORM!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Those cookies are evil and will undo weeks of work! Unless you are the 1 person on the planet who can have the 2 cookies per serving! Dont do it! That girlscout's mama is going to buy 20 cases to peddle outside of Walmart, she doesnt NEED your money!
> 
> 
> 
> EVIL I tell you!!!


       i so cant stay away from thin mints and but when i get them I make them into servings of three cookies for I believe 140 or 170 calorie snack.  And they each get wrwapped in foil and placed on the freezer door because thin mints rock from right out of thr freeer!!!


----------



## pixie dust 112

aries1980 said:


> i so cant stay away from thin mints and but when i get them I make them into servings of three cookies for I believe 140 or 170 calorie snack.  And they each get wrwapped in foil and placed on the freezer door because thin mints rock from right out of thr freeer!!!


----------



## UtahMama

I like Girl Scout Cookies too. Dang Girl Scouts! Dont they KNOW we're dieting? 
Bee, you are in an ackward position. It's the duty of the GS Mama to buy the minimum 20 cases to peddle outside of Walmart. WE had to go door to door. My mom still bought the gazillion boxes and put them in the freezer.

NOTHING good can come of eating those cookies. 
PROMISE us you wont touch even ONE!!!!


----------



## the Fidge

aries1980 said:


> i so cant stay away from thin mints and but when i get them I make them into servings of three cookies for I believe 140 or 170 calorie snack.  And they each get wrwapped in foil and placed on the freezer door because thin mints rock from right out of thr freeer!!!



The one sleeve is really one serving size in my book sooooooooo NO COOKIES!!!!

If I can't have them then NO ONE CAN HAVE ANY THIN MINTS!!!!!

The only thing that gets thinned out by those wicked Girl scout cookies is my wallet!!!


OK so I will tell you the truth of the matter I am a rcovering Girl Scout...all those years of being top seller and what did it get me THIGHS Baby got back and whole dealership of junk in my trunk!

By buying these cookies you are coropting and  compromising the thighs and cellutie of the future NOW DO YOU WANT TO DO THAT??????????????


----------



## the Fidge

eeyore45 said:


> Well gee willikers, I guess I'm embarrassed now!!!
> 
> 
> 
> (and I'll never look at dancing bannaner the same way again!!   )



Ok anyone wish to take me out of the dark?? I have no clue what the real meanings of the bouncers are is there something I should know?? Please help....clueless in Nowheresville, PA

OK nevermind I figured it out OMG Now I really feal like a blonde trapped in this bruenttes body!  OK I will go and pretend that the lovely green lettuce on my salad is actually a tin mint.....sure it will work the mind is a wonderous thing right???


----------



## mousehouselover

UtahMama said:


> Marriage Tip Of The Day:
> 
> Go CONFIDENTLY to wherever you husband is and stand up tall, and say:
> 
> "I AM SO SKINNY AND I LOOOOOVE TO EXCERCISE!!!!" Then march out of the room and laugh your bum off!
> 
> It'll do magic for your marriage too.



I got a strange look........ I think he thinks I'm totally off my rocker..


----------



## TwinkieMama

pixie dust 112 said:


> Oh noooo!!!! I just ordered 10 boxes of THINmints!!!!!  I thought THIN = diet.  I thought it was the official cookie of the Disappearin peeps!





   

Can we get this on a t-shirt?  

We could wear our lime and be the Thin Mints.

I can totally eat a whole box of thin mints all by myself in one sitting. 
I guess I will just have to avoid all girl scouts and girl scout mamas at church for the next few weeks.


----------



## Bee

pixie dust 112 said:


> I guess we've all figured out the Bee and Grumpy exercise plan!



Really?? What do we do??  

Do you really think so?  Maybe in a 100 lbs from now, it will fill all of our time..


----------



## Bee

the Fidge said:


> The one sleeve is really one serving size in my book sooooooooo NO COOKIES!!!!
> 
> If I can't have them then NO ONE CAN HAVE ANY THIN MINTS!!!!!
> 
> The only thing that gets thinned out by those wicked Girl scout cookies is my wallet!!!
> 
> 
> OK so I will tell you the truth of the matter I am a rcovering Girl Scout...all those years of being top seller and what did it get me THIGHS Baby got back and whole dealership of junk in my trunk!
> 
> By buying these cookies you are coropting and  compromising the thighs and cellutie of the future NOW DO YOU WANT TO DO THAT??????????????



I am an over acheiver.. I was that, you that girl scout that had to be top seller.. How can I not try to get my baby there as well... Is it really fair that her mom and dad are dieting... I think not.. I will probably have to sacrifice myself for the better of my child!!!    


that is just who I am...


----------



## eeyore45

Miss Fidge -  

I read your post and did LOL and 2 kids came up, "what's so funny?"  then, "you never tell us when its really funny!!"   

STAND UP BE PROUD... Say your name OUT LOUD>.. yes, I too was a girl scout.  I could NOT sell Girl Scout Cookies.  My neighborhood was working class, not diet class  It was my lesson that I was NOT meant to be in sales.... EVER!!!  my mom didnt buy cookies, I'm so old there wasnt even KMarts back in those days... 

 The store like Walmart, Kmart was called... "Shoppers World", how I remember this I dont know, my brain holds all kinds of useless trivia, the important stuff, math, algebra, English... poof gone!

and  I am proud to report I achieved the highest award in Girl Scouts.  and I am a Boy Scouter.  I actually was an honorary Boy Scout since dad was the Scoutmaster, and I did the paper work, and helped my mom with the Cub Scout Den...


----------



## jeriber

Bee said:


> Really?? What do we do??
> 
> Do you really think so?  Maybe in a 100 lbs from now, it will fill all of our time..



Maybe if it happned lots those 100 lbs would melt away!!


----------



## UtahMama

TwinkieMama said:


> Can we get this on a t-shirt?
> 
> We could wear our lime and be the Thin Mints.
> 
> I can totally eat a whole box of thin mints all by myself in one sitting.
> I guess I will just have to avoid all girl scouts and girl scout mamas at church for the next few weeks.



Only if we wear tu-tus with leggings to match the shirts! Practice your "SPIRIT FINGERS"!!!

I have totally eaten a box of frozen goodvibes ) Thin Mints in just one sitting. I also love the Peanut Butter ones that taste like Nutter Butters. 

I think I've gained just thinking about them!


----------



## aries1980

Now no one mentioned Samoas #2 of Girls Scout cookie heaven!!!  Ok going to eat a healthy snack before i seek out a girl in green


----------



## Bee

jeriber said:


> Maybe if it happned lots those 100 lbs would melt away!!



Grumpy, is that you??  Oh Jeriber.. you sounded just like grumpy. 

How much is he paying you??


----------



## grumpyyoungguy

jeriber said:


> OH MY GOSH--soooo funny
> 
> Because I haven't said it yet-WELCOME-Grumpy!!



ty jeriber


----------



## Backstage_Gal

eeyore45 said:


> __________________
> 
> now, do I understand it??? I think by the time I got to a certain point UTM, my eyes glazed over, and I just went... I'm sure someone will reference it and "splain it to me, give me the cliff notes....
> 
> BUT, now I've had some rest, I get, UTM has to hand over her most precious gift to a Vegas person??? and you do know an excellent way to get in shape is to take stripper pole classes... SERIOUSLY - Rule # 10 "Keep it Fresh" Make sure your workouts dont get in a habit, or you can plataue - try a "pole dancing class, find something new"
> 
> 
> forgive me UTM!!


 
Eeyore, did you take lessons from Vettechick or MarkyMark?


----------



## mousehouselover

dismom9761 said:


> DH,Tyler and I  layed in the floor to do sit ups together and *the fiber muffins started talking to me*.Lets just say we ended up  more than exercising.But I think that is just what we needd... May be TMI but it was funny.


----------



## grumpyyoungguy

UtahMama said:


> Only if we wear tu-tus with leggings to match the shirts! Practice your "SPIRIT FINGERS"!!!
> 
> I have totally eaten a box of frozen goodvibes ) Thin Mints in just one sitting. I also love the Peanut Butter ones that taste like Nutter Butters.
> 
> I think I've gained just thinking about them!



you mean you are supposed to walk away from the freezer to eat a box of thin mints   that explains what I have been doing wrong...jk


----------



## UtahMama

Hey! I just got back from the Girl Scout Cookie web site, and there's a sugar-free brownie.  There's cookie clip art too. For our Thin Mint shirts.   

Sugar free brownie, eh???? (probably Barbie bite sized... )


----------



## grumpyyoungguy

UtahMama said:


> Hey! I just got back from the Girl Scout Cookie web site, and there's a sugar-free brownie.  There's cookie clip art too. For our Thin Mint shirts.
> 
> Sugar free brownie, eh???? (probably Barbie bite sized... )



y
hmmmmm sounds like a good idea...can we trust is UTMAMA?


----------



## grumpyyoungguy

Bee said:


> Grumpy, is that you??  Oh Jeriber.. you sounded just like grumpy.
> 
> How much is he paying you??



It is the most effecient exercise...can't argue with the numbers peeps....jeriber is obviously a HUGE intellect


----------



## Backstage_Gal

dismom9761 said:


> Okay Dragonfly and I were going through and making copies(well she is) of everyone's bios but we are missing some.These are the ones we need:*Eeyore,Fidge,DisneyFreak,LindsayDunn,MHL,Mumbler,Pixie,S.Poppins,Twinkie,Minnie Moo,Glenda,Aldisney,Backstage Gal,NSALZ,and Shula*.If you have done one just let me know and I will find it. Oh yeah *DRAGONFLY needs to do her own.Thanks!!*
> 
> BTW,If i did not list your name and you haven't done one PLEASE do.


 
Hi, thought I'd better introduce myself too. I am not a participant in this thread in terms of losing weight, in fact, I mostly get told I'm too skinny (why do people feel that is ok to say? Pet peeve of mine).

Anyway, I followed Uma over here from another thread, and some other friends too (Hi, Twinkie, Hi Minnie Moo, Hi Eeyore!) I have also read a lot of  the trip reports of people posting here. 
Anyway, I started reading this from the start and really enjoy the fun you ladies (and GrumpyYoungguy) are having), and feeling with you the sorrow of hard times. and I really am rooting for all of you.

I work in Operations Finance at Disney, but dont ask me tips, I just work there, LOL, go to work, go home kind of thing. You all know way more than I do.

So, I just pop in sometimes with annoying interruptions. LOL


Oh edit: Send me all your chocolates and cookies and cakes, I don't eat them. I shall properly dispose of them. Just make sure to send a nice big bottle of Cognac along for payment.


----------



## mousehouselover

S.Poppins said:


> *PrincessV* And think of all the calories I will consume on the DDP - I had better jog around the world.



We're going next week too, on the premium DDP..... I'd be jogging to if it weren't for  

PS...... Some one mentioned that DH's could go to the 5K but they had to do the marathon..... Can my DH do it on crutches??!??!?!??  J/K more than anything but he can't run that much or his knee will give out on him. 


PPS.......  to all the new PEEPS! Dene, grumpyguy, GMax


----------



## Disneyfreak92

aries1980 said:


> Now no one mentioned Samoas #2 of Girls Scout cookie heaven!!!  Ok going to eat a healthy snack before i seek out a girl in green



Uh, yeah!!! Samoas are my FAVE! Oh dear! Can DH get some and hide them from me until a cheat day? I hope so! 

And *UM*, I am just now getting to post. I was reading at work some, and I did have to stifle some major giggles on several occasions, and your Wife Swap post was certainly one of those. So was the fiber muffin sit-up post and the dancing "banana" post from Grumpy. I know there were others, but that was a LOT of reading! 

Welcome to grumpyguy!    

Be back later with my totals for today. 

Love y'all! And I just want to say a *BIG THANKS *to *Monica and UtahMama*. I was thinking today that the two of you are responsible for getting my over to this thread, and I am soooooooooo happy to be here! I can't say enough about what a great group this is!


----------



## Bee

dragonfly18 said:


> Okay here it goes...
> 
> My name is Shawna and Im 31 years old.  I have a 13 year old DD name Morgan  who is the biggest joy in my life (but is currently stressing me out with her teenager attitude and Drama Queen life).  I was married to her father (who was my High School sweetheart) for almost 11 years and have been divorced for almost 3.  I have a wonderful DBF who I have been seeing since the divorce (we live together).  Im sure we will eventually get married and maybe have more babies (since I always wanted more and he doesnt have any of his own).  Dismom (who has been my best friend since we were 14) keeps telling me I need to get busy with this baby making thing if I am really serious about it.  I figure I want to be done with the birthing part by the time I am 35, so I have a little more time to play with  Right now we settle for shared fuzzy babies  our two Poofies (kitties) that we adopted right after we moved in together - Kensey and Cosmo (Denny is a HUGE Seinfeld fan so the boy got named after Kramer and the girl got named after my fatherI know, its a little odd, but hey, what can I say?).
> 
> I have lived in Newnan, GA since I was 6 years old (prior to that I was a Navy brat and lived in 3 other states).  For my day job, I work as an International Lumber Buyer (sounds important if I say it that way).  Actually I import wood to be used in our plants all over the country.  I do get to travel to South America a 2-3 time a year and all over the country to our plants.  I have been to Brazil, Argentina, and Chile.  I hate being away from home and my family, but it is a great experience to get to see everything.  I am hoping to get to travel to Europe in the next year or two.  And the best part is I dont have to pay for it!
> 
> In what little free time I can scrounge up, I like to scrapbook (except I go in chronological order and Mo is about 4 or 5 in my booksI need to get busy!!!), take pictures (to go in the scrap books of course!), read what ever I can get my hands on (I just got the latest Sweet Potato Queens book for Christmas and cant wait to read it!), and just recently, torture myself at the gym with a personal trainer and/or cardio (Dismom is my work out partnershe has drug me off the couch more than once).  Dont get me wrong, I love the feeling of working out  AFTER I am done!  I just hate the thought of it prior to
> 
> AND I think the TIVO is the greatest invention EVER!  I have so many cant miss shows each week that I would never get anything done if I couldnt record them.  Loves me some Heroes, House, Lost, Smallville, Las Vegas, Two & a Half Men, My Name is Earl, The Office, How I Met Your Mother, and The War At Hometold ya there were lots of them!  It really is a wonder I get anything done
> 
> I would post a picture, but I can't remember my password to get into that place where I save my pictures (lovely...I can't even remember the name of the place / website...apparantly I have too much banging around in this head of mine...)



 For taking the time to share with us!!


----------



## winkers

Bee said:


> Ok ladies... he understands the    code...
> 
> He added his own code.    .. he so sooooo bad!!



Oh my heck!  I didn't get that before and now that I've taken some cold medicine all of a sudden it made sense!


----------



## grumpyyoungguy

http://www.csmngt.com/sitthi mr universe 3.jpg
Click the link to see the pic


Ok here is the picture you asked for Utahmama.  I hate to be the only one who hasn't posted my bikini picture.


----------



## jeriber

Bee said:


> Grumpy, is that you??  Oh Jeriber.. you sounded just like grumpy.
> 
> How much is he paying you??



Sorry Bee  I hear that from my DH ALL the time.  He's really into exercise


----------



## Disneyfreak92

Here's my bio. I moved it up. I know DisMom and dragonfly said they were looking for it. 

Also, I forgot to ask this the first time I posted this bio. Who can tell what the middle of my tiara looks like?



Disneyfreak92 said:


> Good Afternoon Ladies!
> 
> I have been trying to catch up on some of this thread, and I was working on the bios this morning. I see why Monica told me this thread was too long to read before posting!  And what a lovely group of women we have here! It is so nice reading and getting to know about you all.
> 
> *UM:*Hey, I don't know what your vacuum status is now since I'm not totally caught up here yet, but I own the purple Dyson, and trust me...you want it! I went through 2 vacuums within a few weeks of moving into our new house because of the new carpet shedding fibers. We gave up and got the Dyson, and I still love it almost 3 years later.
> 
> Now for my bio...well, I am 32 (for the next 4 days) years old, wife of DH for 4 years (5 in May), "mom" to kitty cat Oliver 3yo (never thought I would own a cat, but we are pretty sure he thinks he is a dog ) and beagle puppy Jasper 9mo (the cutest little puppy princess in the world who is not at all spoiled ), and professional photographer wanna-be. Let's see, what else? I went to Southern Illinois University for 2 years, majoring in Cinema & Photography, wanted to be a director, but film classes became cost prohibitive, and I ended up leaving school. I became a paramedic and firefighter for 5 years after that and before moving home to central Illinois. I began working at Best Buy when I moved home, and that's where I met DH. We were both getting our Associates degrees, mine in Computer Information Systems and his in Marketing and Mangement. He got a job at a car dealership as a salesman and has since been promoted to finance manager. I got a job in customer service at a large clinic in our area and then moved to the human resources department there. I like my job, but it isn't what I want to do forever. I have been studying photography on my own (much reading and practicing), and I have done my sister-in-law's wedding, senior pictures for a friend of my mom's daughter, some photos for a mailing that DH's dealership sent out, and I won a contest here on the dis for The Timeshare Store's latest brochure. Two of my photos are in the brochure, and I actually got money for that one!
> 
> Diet-related, I have always struggled with weight. Like I said, at my wedding I had lost some weight in order to fit into my dress. I had been maintaining a reasonable weight for a few years before that. It's hard to believe this was just 4 1/2 years ago!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since then, I have gradually gained, and this is a recent picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was having a bad hair day, but you get the idea.  I especially hate the double chin and the extra tummy, and they need to go! So, today I am going to go buy that scale, and I'll probably be around here a lot! I need the support. So glad I found this thread (Thanks UM and Monica!). And if you want to know more about me and my Disney obsession, feel free to follow the link in my siggie to my trip report. (Another shameless plug! )


----------



## aldisneygrl

grumpyyoungguy said:


> http://www.csmngt.com/sitthi mr universe 3.jpg
> Click the link to see the pic
> 
> 
> Ok here is the picture you asked for Utahmama.  I hate to be the only one who hasn't posted my bikini picture.




Ok, I burst out laughing at that one!   My family had to all come over and look.  They just shook their heads. 

*Notsogrumpyguy*, if you look like that, you don't have any business being here. (J/K)  We want to keep you because you have offered quite a bit of comic relief.


----------



## mousehouselover

Bee said:


> Ok ladies... he understands the    code...
> 
> He added his own code.    .. he so sooooo bad!!




I missed that earlier..........    Good thing I don't have a drink at the desk right now or I'd be cleaning the screen too.....


----------



## Bee

jeriber said:


> Sorry Bee  I hear that from my DH ALL the time.  He's really into exercise



Our husbands have a lot in common!!


----------



## aldisneygrl

Disneyfreak92 said:


> Here's my bio. I moved it up. I know DisMom and dragonfly said they were looking for it.
> 
> Also, I forgot to ask this the first time I posted this bio. Who can tell what the middle of my tiara looks like?




Is it Cinderella's carriage?  Can't really tell, but that is what it looks like to me.


----------



## Disneyfreak92

aldisneygrl said:


> Is it Cinderella's carriage?  Can't really tell, but that is what it looks like to me.



You got it! I was shopping at a bridal store that was going out of business, and I picked it up and knew I had found the tiara for me! Plus, it was on a super sale! I think it was $30-ish.


----------



## grumpyyoungguy

aldisneygrl said:


> Ok, I burst out laughing at that one!   My family had to all come over and look.  They just shook their heads.
> 
> *Notsogrumpyguy*, if you look like that, you don't have any business being here. (J/K)  We want to keep you because you have offered quite a bit of comic relief.




Oh sure I knew you would have to look...


----------



## aldisneygrl

That was perfect considering you spent your honeymoon at Disney.


----------



## UtahMama

Lynda, you were the most radiant bride!

Grumpydude- THANK YOU for the eye candy! I have a thing for body builders. DONT tell my DH, but I used to date Mr. Orange County in California...almost married him too!!!! HEY, I forgot to tell you, YOU are our official THREAD HUNK!!!! Well untill I drag DISUNC back...

Dragonfly- wow! really nice to meet you!

BackstageGalMarita- I love you! I love your lurkerness (you're my favorite lurker!)

Peeps who are about to go to WDW, go check out POP to see where we should all go! I vote for 80's but dont care as long as we're all together  


OH, I'm trying to find a BIKINI picture of when I was thin and HOT..Smokin' HOT on a California Beach! Not kidding. Sure, I'll post it for ALL the world to see! I hafta find it first. It was pre kids back when everything was firm and smooth...sigh!


----------



## lexmelinda

*Funny day....chatty peeps! *

All caught up and marking my spot for in the morning. 

It's 8pm EST....no snacks before bed time. You all behave!

Nighty night, kids!


----------



## grumpyyoungguy

Lynda-  You will be there again.  Very pretty picture of your wedding day.  You both look very happy.

UTAH-  Been a long time I have been a hunk....I will take it (even if I do get it by default). P.S. get the lead out on that Bikini picture ...I showed mine...lol

Everyone-  thanks for the warm welcomes...I warned you I was a fun lover.  I look forward to being here for a while.

BTW- have a new pizza recipe...Not fat free but about 1/3 of reg pizza.  I am trying to become a good cook but so far very few things have turned out well.  The Biggest Loser cook book ROCKS !!!

Melinda- Nighty don't let the food dreams bite.


----------



## UtahMama

PLEASE post the Pizza Recipe if it works!

I really like wheat crusts when very thin with tons of veggies! I have 8 points left and must use them wisely. Heyyyy, I out of popcorn. Dang!

Do y'all know what a Skinny Cow is? It's these lean ice cream shamiches that are kind of eskimo pie-ish. They have a no sugar added kind that I can have even though I'm lactose intolerant. Just one though. They even have mint ones.... 2 points!


----------



## aldisneygrl

Hey peeps,

I am already down on two order forms.  I have ordered a box of Thin Mints, Samoas, and Tagalongs (the yummy PB ones).  I go back to work tomorrow, and I know I will have to order more from my coworkers kids.  I HAVE to because they have ordered wrapping paper and other stuff from my kids.  It is only fair.  Like I said before, I live in a house of skinny minnies, so they can eat them.  Love the TM's straight out of the freezer. 

Ok, I need your   to keep me good at work tomorrow.  The ladies at my preschool are very good cooks, and they are always bringing home cooked goodies.  Y'all send me DIS strength through our DIS telepathy , so that I can resist.  If I can throw away perfectly good cake, then hopefully I can resist temptation.

Gonna work on my bio.  It'll be out soonish.


----------



## mousehouselover

I think I get the award for most pages read to catch up on a thread....... read them all!

I had to quote things here and there so I wouldn't forget anything. 

I had a so so day. We have a consultant at work this week and it sounds like we're going to get tons more work......... I don't have time to do everything I already have to do and now we get more to do? I'm starting to think I made a really bad decision when I decided not to quit my job a few mos ago. I'm getting tired of working anyway, maybe they'll fire me. I feel for all of you who are jobless and struggling... we were there for several years but things have changed for us recently and it's taken a huge load off my mind.  to those who are still fighting that beast. 

Bad days for me always mean Chinese.... I used quite a few flex points tonight. I figure it's ok since I try to stay within my 20 pt limit most days. Last night I didn't have my snack and so I wound up with 15.5 pts for the day. 

I put my Sherman Brothers CD in my car to help me get in the Disney mood for our trip. I love that CD! I sang along with the Tiki Birds on the way to work. 

Haven't been on the TM yet, had to catch up here first. Gotta keep my prioroties straight y'know? 

Gotta run, have to get my packing going and DH asked me to confirm our ADRs tonight....  Who is this man and what did he do with my DH??!?!?


----------



## grumpyyoungguy

UtahMama said:


> PLEASE post the Pizza Recipe if it works!
> 
> I really like wheat crusts when very thin with tons of veggies! I have 8 points left and must use them wisely. Heyyyy, I out of popcorn. Dang!
> 
> Do y'all know what a Skinny Cow is? It's these lean ice cream shamiches that are kind of eskimo pie-ish. They have a no sugar added kind that I can have even though I'm lactose intolerant. Just one though. They even have mint ones.... 2 points!



Skinny cows are the bomb loving the mint ones....even dd EATS them....will post the pizza receipe.


----------



## grumpyyoungguy

aldisneygrl said:


> Hey peeps,
> 
> I am already down on two order forms.  I have ordered a box of Thin Mints, Samoas, and Tagalongs (the yummy PB ones).  I go back to work tomorrow, and I know I will have to order more from my coworkers kids.  I HAVE to because they have ordered wrapping paper and other stuff from my kids.  It is only fair.  Like I said before, I live in a house of skinny minnies, so they can eat them.  Love the TM's straight out of the freezer.
> 
> Ok, I need your   to keep me good at work tomorrow.  The ladies at my preschool are very good cooks, and they are always bringing home cooked goodies.  Y'all send me DIS strength through our DIS telepathy , so that I can resist.  If I can throw away perfectly good cake, then hopefully I can resist temptation.
> 
> Gonna work on my bio.  It'll be out soonish.



OK you can donate to the girl scouts...you don't have to take the cookies.....PUT DOWN THE ORDER FORM AND STEP AWAY FROM THE BROWNIE SCOUT!!!!!!


----------



## dragonfly18

grumpyyoungguy said:


> For sale 1 autographed Cordell Stuart helmet.....yeah I know he ...how you say in America.... sucks
> 1
> 
> but I do like the steelers just not as well as the cowboys......go Dallas



AAAAHHHGGGG!!!  And I so wanted to like you!
After my conference teams, Dallas is my next least favorite!


----------



## the Fidge

eeyore45 said:


> Miss Fidge -
> 
> I read your post and did LOL and 2 kids came up, "what's so funny?"  then, "you never tell us when its really funny!!"
> 
> STAND UP BE PROUD... Say your name OUT LOUD>.. yes, I too was a girl scout.  I could NOT sell Girl Scout Cookies.  My neighborhood was working class, not diet class  It was my lesson that I was NOT meant to be in sales.... EVER!!!  my mom didnt buy cookies, I'm so old there wasnt even KMarts back in those days...
> 
> The store like Walmart, Kmart was called... "Shoppers World", how I remember this I dont know, my brain holds all kinds of useless trivia, the important stuff, math, algebra, English... poof gone!
> 
> and  I am proud to report I achieved the highest award in Girl Scouts.  and I am a Boy Scouter.  I actually was an honorary Boy Scout since dad was the Scoutmaster, and I did the paper work, and helped my mom with the Cub Scout Den...




Oh go ahead scan it scan it!!!  I was blessed to have a big family on Long Island and Brooklyn actually my Dad was the real seller!  If I sold a certain number of boxes I got to go on the trips for free.  Free is all you would have to say to my Dad and out he sent me!

I on the otherhand was clueless with my DS's boyscout den.  THey DON"T SELL COOKIES!!!  Giftwrap?? How can those poor boys compete??


----------



## TwinkieMama

UtahMama said:


> Only if we wear tu-tus with leggings to match the shirts! Practice your "SPIRIT FINGERS"!!!


     


Grumpyguythreadhunk- thanks for the bikini pic! 

Lynda- yes  you are beautiful- then and now!  you look very happy in all your pictures.


I have been VERY BAD food wise today. I won't even say what I have eaten for fear of tempting those of you who have been good. I am stuffed and I don't feel like a skinny minnie.  Oh well. Tomorrow is another day!


----------



## the Fidge

TwinkieMama said:


> Grumpyguythreadhunk- thanks for the bikini pic!
> 
> Lynda- yes  you are beautiful- then and now!  you look very happy in all your pictures.
> 
> 
> I have been VERY BAD food wise today. I won't even say what I have eaten for fear of tempting those of you who have been good. I am stuffed and I don't feel like a skinny minnie.  Oh well. Tomorrow is another day!


 
OK then get up get those claries burning off!  Its not too late Twinkee you can do it !! Get on your treadmill bike ot get some dancing going on!  YOU CAN DO IT!!!

One day does not make up the week don't beat your self up just move a muscle change your thought and stay in your solution and you will feel better about you if you do alittle something postive for you!

Love ya Twinks!


----------



## Bee

Since we like to share... and now you know Grumpy.. Here is our Wedding Day! 5-25-1990.
That is my Father, Grumpy and Bee, my brother and my mother.


----------



## aldisneygrl

eeyore45 said:


> BUT, now I've had some rest, I get, UTM has to hand over her most precious gift to a Vegas person???  and you do know an excellent way to get in shape is to take stripper pole classes... SERIOUSLY - Rule # 10 "Keep it Fresh" Make sure your workouts dont get in a habit, or you can plataue - try a "pole dancing class, find something new"
> 
> 
> forgive me UTM!!



Ok, ladies and gentleman, I have to tell you what I got over the Christmas holidays.  Please don't judge or flame me.   I got Carmen Electra's Aerobic Striptease.  I thought I could spice some things up, and get a workout too.  I have to tell you it is a hard DVD.  I was sweating at the end.  Now I know why strippers look the way they do.  It really works those thighs, buns, and abs.  I haven't tried the routines out on DH yet, but I think he will enjoy them.


----------



## dragonfly18

Holy Crapoly!  5 pages since the Thin Mints cry for help!  Took me 20 min to read through them all!
Thanks Eyore and UM for the drill seargent advice.  I think I can withstand the temptation.  I am the only one who eats Thin Mints in my house, and yes, I will eat the whole sleeve if they are frozen!     Best to just keep them far, far away from me!

Dismom and I went to a Groove class tonight and shook our booties for cardio  (normally I would post the dancing banana here, but Grumpy has succesfully ruined that for all of us!


----------



## DisneyObsession

Bee said:


> Ok ladies... he understands the    code...
> 
> He added his own code.    .. he so sooooo bad!!



      

I am currently wiping flavored water off the 'puter!!


----------



## grumpyyoungguy

BBQ Chicken PIZZA
One wheat (low low carb pre made pizza crust)
8 oz  finely chopped or sliced grilled chicken. ( I usually have some pregrilled in the fridge).
1/2 c BBQ Sauce (try to stay under 7 grams of fat)
1/2 c Cabots low fat cheese
Cilantro (chopped to taste)
1 Tblspn Italian seasoning 
Red onions (chopped very thin to taste)
5 cherry tomatoes (sliced thin)
1/4 c grated parmasean cheese (lower sodium and carbs than the low fat variety in most brands--check the lables)
EVOO (put in an areosol bottle-can find the bottles at most kitchen stores for around 4 bucks..fill your own DO NOT USE PREFILLED AEROSOL bottles of olive oil they will kill your diet).
spray bottle of " I can't believe it's not butter".

Preheat oven to 450.  dust the crust with EVOO.  Spread the BBQ sauce onto the crust leaving about 1/4" exposed crust on the outside.  Add Chicken, Cilantro, red onions,  cherry tomatoes, and italian seasoning.  Add both cheeses.  Reduce heat of the oven to 425.  Place pizza directly on the rack for 8-12 minutes or until cheese is golden brown.  Once the pzza is done remove from the oven and spritz exposed section of the crust with the "I can't believe it's not butter".  Let stand 3 minutes then slice into 8 pieces.  


Depending on the thickness of the crust you are looking at 6 grams of fat, 90 calories, 200 mg of sodium and 16 carbs.  This was really good.  I will make it again.


----------



## aldisneygrl

Bee,

You and Mr. Bee look so happy!  You got married the year after I did, almost to the day.  How loverly your dress is!


----------



## dragonfly18

Bee said:


> Since we like to share... and now you know Grumpy.. Here is our Wedding Day! 5-25-1990.
> That is my Father, Grumpy and Bee, my brother and my mother.



What a baby face!


----------



## Bee

aldisneygrl said:


> Ok, ladies and gentleman, I have to tell you what I got over the Christmas holidays.  Please don't judge or flame me.   I got Carmen Electra's Aerobic Striptease.  I thought I could spice some things up, and get a workout too.  I have to tell you it is a hard DVD.  I was sweating at the end.  Now I know why strippers look the way they do.  It really works those thighs, buns, and abs.  I haven't tried the routines out on DH yet, but I think he will enjoy them.



Be very careful!!  Very careful.... You could end up like Monica..


----------



## grumpyyoungguy

dragonfly18 said:


> AAAAHHHGGGG!!!  And I so wanted to like you!
> After my conference teams, Dallas is my next least favorite!



ARGHHHHHHH  well I still like you


----------



## grumpyyoungguy

dragonfly18 said:


> Holy Crapoly!  5 pages since the Thin Mints cry for help!  Took me 20 min to read through them all!
> Thanks Eyore and UM for the drill seargent advice.  I think I can withstand the temptation.  I am the only one who eats Thin Mints in my house, and yes, I will eat the whole sleeve if they are frozen!     Best to just keep them far, far away from me!
> 
> Dismom and I went to a Groove class tonight and shook our booties for cardio  (normally I would post the dancing banana here, but Grumpy has succesfully ruined that for all of us!



oh I know you all still like the dancing banana...it is my  favorite


----------



## Bee

dragonfly18 said:


> What a baby face!



Thank you... Who has the baby face... me or him?

Also, We are happy.  Sometimes we have to remind ourselves  .

We have been through a lot together.. and he really is this funny in person...

His mother wants him to try stand up sometime.. but I dont believe he ever will...


----------



## Bee

I just noticed... I only had one chin in that picture... Oh to be that FAT again...


----------



## aldisneygrl

Bee said:


> Be very careful!!  Very careful.... You could end up like Monica..



Nope I had my system shut down two years ago.  We debated whether to have him do the snip or me have the pipes tied off.  I have had several friends who have ended up with children after their husband operation.   I decided that I couldn't live with the doubt.  I was afraid of one of those puppies gettin' loose.   I decided that I would rather have my system shut down, that way I didn't have to worry. 

I have faced serious health issues with each of my pregnancies, and I don't want to do it again.  I don't have BP problems regularly, but when I'm pregnant, and after I deliver, it goes through the roof!  

So I guess I can dance worry free.


----------



## grumpyyoungguy

Bee said:


> I just noticed... I only had one chin in that picture... Oh to be that FAT again...



Me too but I look pretty darned bad in that picture.....we will pause while I go detroy one of our computers.... talk amongst yourselves....subject .........ME....


----------



## dismom9761

I am being accountable :
B-pizza lean pocket(270 cal)
L-oatmeal(120 cal),apple(60),UM muffin(50 cal ?)
s-rice crispie treat(1oo cal)
D-Chicken fajita lean pocket(260 cal),1 pb cracker(32 cal),4 little cookies(65 cal) 

TOTAL-957 cal

Can you tell I ate on the run today.I also did 60 min cardio and I laughed alot while catching up on this thread....I am hungry so I gotta eat.Be back later.


----------



## Bee

Ok here is a current one of him,... and I have to say I like this picture..

This is my mom and Grumpy on 12-15-06.  See he even wears the shirt.


----------



## DisneyObsession

Disneyfreak92 said:


> Here's my bio. I moved it up. I know DisMom and dragonfly said they were looking for it.
> 
> Also, I forgot to ask this the first time I posted this bio. Who can tell what the middle of my tiara looks like?



I missed the fact that your Tiara looked like Cinderella's Coach! How cool is that?!?

You were a beautiful bride and are even more beautiful now!


----------



## DisneyObsession

grumpyyoungguy said:


> BBQ Chicken PIZZA
> One wheat (low low carb pre made pizza crust)
> 8 oz  finely chopped or sliced grilled chicken. ( I usually have some pregrilled in the fridge).
> 1/2 c BBQ Sauce (try to stay under 7 grams of fat)
> 1/2 c Cabots low fat cheese
> Cilantro (chopped to taste)
> 1 Tblspn Italian seasoning
> Red onions (chopped very thin to taste)
> 5 cherry tomatoes (sliced thin)
> 1/4 c grated parmasean cheese (lower sodium and carbs than the low fat variety in most brands--check the lables)
> EVOO (put in an areosol bottle-can find the bottles at most kitchen stores for around 4 bucks..fill your own DO NOT USE PREFILLED AEROSOL bottles of olive oil they will kill your diet).
> spray bottle of " I can't believe it's not butter".
> 
> Preheat oven to 450.  dust the crust with EVOO.  Spread the BBQ sauce onto the crust leaving about 1/4" exposed crust on the outside.  Add Chicken, Cilantro, red onions,  cherry tomatoes, and italian seasoning.  Add both cheeses.  Reduce heat of the oven to 425.  Place pizza directly on the rack for 8-12 minutes or until cheese is golden brown.  Once the pzza is done remove from the oven and spritz exposed section of the crust with the "I can't believe it's not butter".  Let stand 3 minutes then slice into 8 pieces.
> 
> 
> Depending on the thickness of the crust you are looking at 6 grams of fat, 90 calories, 200 mg of sodium and 16 carbs.  This was really good.  I will make it again.



This looks delicious!!! Can't wait to try it!!!


----------



## Disneyfreak92

aldisneygrl said:


> That was perfect considering you spent your honeymoon at Disney.



Actually, the whole wedding was Disney themed. Our champagne glasses were the Mickey and Minnie ones they sell at WDW. Josh's aunt painted the castle on foam board for the backdrop to the cake, which had Cindy and her prince on top running down the steps. The cake was made (by DM) to represent the steps. There were Disney couple snowglobes on the cake table. The favors were chocolate castles. The invitations were Cindy and her prince. There was a hidden Mickey on the guestbook's pen holder. I would post more pics, but they would need to be scanned in first. Didn't have digital back then.


----------



## DisneyObsession

Bee said:


> I just noticed... I only had one chin in that picture... Oh to be that FAT again...



I have thought the same MANY times!  

Oh, to be the weight I was at 21 when I got married!!!


----------



## Minnie_Moo

S.Poppins said:


> We leave on Friday  So how was it? How were the crowds? Any suggestions? We heard rave reviews about the Nemo show! Glad you had a great trip! Any great restaurant experiences?



We had a great meal at Raglan Road.  I had the pork loin with potatoes and cabbage and a maple glaze - very yummy.  

I will warn you that I got very sick after eating a chicken caesar salad at the Land and so did a friend of mine who also had that.  Our guess is that the chicken was undercooked.  It was not a fun experience.  I love their hummous from the grab and go case with the flatbread from the soup stand.  Wish I had stuck with that!!!

It was pretty crowded last week, but we managed to do quite a bit.  Nemo was fantastic.  Make sure you get in line plenty early.  We lined up about an hour before the show was scheduled.


----------



## harleygirl

Bee said:


> Ok ladies... he understands the    code...
> 
> He added his own code.    .. he so sooooo bad!!



     

OMG I am reading as fast as I can ad I keep hearing ya'll posting little blip indicator but I COULD NOT let this one pass by...It took me a mnute but I nearly giggled right out of my chair when it finally hit me.....

Grumpy my DH certainly seconds your "preferences"


----------



## UtahMama

aldisneygrl said:


> Ok, ladies and gentleman, I have to tell you what I got over the Christmas holidays.  Please don't judge or flame me.   I got Carmen Electra's Aerobic Striptease.  I thought I could spice some things up, and get a workout too.  I have to tell you it is a hard DVD.  I was sweating at the end.  Now I know why strippers look the way they do.  It really works those thighs, buns, and abs.  I haven't tried the routines out on DH yet, but I think he will enjoy them.



Ya BayBee! My DH would  and I would be laughing so hard, I'd pee or poot or both! I'm a good mood killer...

I just totally cracked up at my own visual!!!!!


----------



## UtahMama

grumpyyoungguy said:


> BBQ Chicken PIZZA
> One wheat (low low carb pre made pizza crust)
> 8 oz  finely chopped or sliced grilled chicken. ( I usually have some pregrilled in the fridge).
> 1/2 c BBQ Sauce (try to stay under 7 grams of fat)
> 1/2 c Cabots low fat cheese
> Cilantro (chopped to taste)
> 1 Tblspn Italian seasoning
> Red onions (chopped very thin to taste)
> 5 cherry tomatoes (sliced thin)
> 1/4 c grated parmasean cheese (lower sodium and carbs than the low fat variety in most brands--check the lables)
> EVOO (put in an areosol bottle-can find the bottles at most kitchen stores for around 4 bucks..fill your own DO NOT USE PREFILLED AEROSOL bottles of olive oil they will kill your diet).
> spray bottle of " I can't believe it's not butter".
> 
> Preheat oven to 450.  dust the crust with EVOO.  Spread the BBQ sauce onto the crust leaving about 1/4" exposed crust on the outside.  Add Chicken, Cilantro, red onions,  cherry tomatoes, and italian seasoning.  Add both cheeses.  Reduce heat of the oven to 425.  Place pizza directly on the rack for 8-12 minutes or until cheese is golden brown.  Once the pzza is done remove from the oven and spritz exposed section of the crust with the "I can't believe it's not butter".  Let stand 3 minutes then slice into 8 pieces.
> 
> 
> Depending on the thickness of the crust you are looking at 6 grams of fat, 90 calories, 200 mg of sodium and 16 carbs.  This was really good.  I will make it again.



Geez, I almost missed it! 

THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## harleygirl

TwinkieMama said:


> Grumpyguythreadhunk- thanks for the bikini pic!
> 
> Lynda- yes  you are beautiful- then and now!  you look very happy in all your pictures.
> 
> 
> I have been VERY BAD food wise today. I won't even say what I have eaten for fear of tempting those of you who have been good. I am stuffed and I don't feel like a skinny minnie.  Oh well. Tomorrow is another day!



Twinkie I LOVE your edit line on this one....crystal lite all over my screen


----------



## winkers

Not only have I just fallen off the wagon, I was run over and draged for 5 miles down a pot hole infested road!    I decided to have kfc  for dinner tonight.  I ended up eating crispy strips dipped in honey bbq sauce (heaven) mashed potatoes & gravy, buiscuit and 1/2 and order of onion rings!   I now feel sick!!!!!  

Ethan is now complaining of an ear ache.  There's going to be no sleep for me tonight.   So I'll have to lock the cupboard doors!  Oh and utah mama thanks for turning me onto the Kashi meals, that's what I've had for lunch the last 2 days and they're really tasty, & I love that they have so much fiber.  Only problem is they don't exactly agree with me.  I made poor dh run for cover, if you know what I mean .  But I lost weight before doing a high fiber diet and no eating after dinner.  It's just letting my body get used to all the fiber.  Maybe I should buy stock in beano!


----------



## harleygirl

aldisneygrl said:


> Ok, ladies and gentleman, I have to tell you what I got over the Christmas holidays.  Please don't judge or flame me.   I got Carmen Electra's Aerobic Striptease.  I thought I could spice some things up, and get a workout too.  I have to tell you it is a hard DVD.  I was sweating at the end.  Now I know why strippers look the way they do.  It really works those thighs, buns, and abs.  I haven't tried the routines out on DH yet, but I think he will enjoy them.



I am quite sure this is one DVD my DH would stay in the room for esp if I was wearing one of those "special workout outfits"


----------



## UtahMama

Minnie_Moo said:


> We had a great meal at Raglan Road.  I had the pork loin with potatoes and cabbage and a maple glaze - very yummy.
> 
> I will warn you that I got very sick after eating a chicken caesar salad at the Land and so did a friend of mine who also had that.  Our guess is that the chicken was undercooked.  It was not a fun experience.  I love their hummous from the grab and go case with the flatbread from the soup stand.  Wish I had stuck with that!!!
> 
> It was pretty crowded last week, but we managed to do quite a bit.  Nemo was fantastic.  Make sure you get in line plenty early.  We lined up about an hour before the show was scheduled.



Oh NOOOO! I hate when people get food poisoned! I love hummus woth flat bread, yummmm!
Sounds like you guys had FUN! I'm dying to see Nemo.


----------



## harleygirl

UtahMama said:


> Ya BayBee! My DH would  and I would be laughing so hard, I'd pee or poot or both! I'm a good mood killer...
> 
> I just totally cracked up at my own visual!!!!!



more crystal lite on the screen!!


----------



## UtahMama

Here's my day:

b: 2 eggs, cheese and broccoli frittata

s: skinny cow

l: ww ravioli with added brocolli, yoplait key lime low fat yogurt

s: craisins

d: ww Homestyle chicken with green beans (too watery)

s: another Skinny Cow, they are sooooo good! (2 points!)

Total- 24 points

tons of water
a vitamin/ calcium
exercise: dancing like a maniac to Veggie Tales, 200 sit ups on my big purple ball (I did 20 sets of 10...easy peasy lemon squeezey)


----------



## harleygirl

winkers said:


> Not only have I just fallen off the wagon, I was run over and draged for 5 miles down a pot hole infested road!    I decided to have kfc  for dinner tonight.  I ended up eating crispy strips dipped in honey bbq sauce (heaven) mashed potatoes & gravy, buiscuit and 1/2 and order of onion rings!   I now feel sick!!!!!
> 
> Ethan is now complaining of an ear ache.  There's going to be no sleep for me tonight.   So I'll have to lock the cupboard doors!  Oh and utah mama thanks for turning me onto the Kashi meals, that's what I've had for lunch the last 2 days and they're really tasty, & I love that they have so much fiber.  Only problem is they don't exactly agree with me.  I made poor dh run for cover, if you know what I mean .  But I lost weight before doing a high fiber diet and no eating after dinner.  It's just letting my body get used to all the fiber.  Maybe I should buy stock in beano!



yep am having that trouble too   certainly makes sharing an office uncomfortable when your afraid to pick up the pen you dropped on the floor for fear of the pht squeezing out when you bend over....


----------



## UtahMama

winkers said:


> Not only have I just fallen off the wagon, I was run over and draged for 5 miles down a pot hole infested road!    I decided to have kfc  for dinner tonight.  I ended up eating crispy strips dipped in honey bbq sauce (heaven) mashed potatoes & gravy, buiscuit and 1/2 and order of onion rings!   I now feel sick!!!!!
> 
> Ethan is now complaining of an ear ache.  There's going to be no sleep for me tonight.   So I'll have to lock the cupboard doors!  Oh and utah mama thanks for turning me onto the Kashi meals, that's what I've had for lunch the last 2 days and they're really tasty, & I love that they have so much fiber.  Only problem is they don't exactly agree with me.  I made poor dh run for cover, if you know what I mean .  But I lost weight before doing a high fiber diet and no eating after dinner.  It's just letting my body get used to all the fiber.  Maybe I should buy stock in beano!



describe each and every bite...leave nothing out....I LOVE their chicken, and you had mashed potatoes WITH gravy. Ohhhhh, that sounds yummy! 

Thank you for confessing your sins...I forgot to add "licked the puddin' lid of my dd's pudding" to my day above.


----------



## harleygirl

Okay accountablity time

because I feel like  today with sinusy junk, I took a day off from exercise...but am feeling like I need to go do some situps before bedtime...

food goes like this 

B - Mocha coffee and yogurt (normally I dont have this decadent a treat in the morning, but it was one of those mornings)

L- leftovers from last night (veggies and chicken)

s - Luna Bar

D - pbw/ honey sandwch chips and 3 fig newtons


I didn't drink all my water today cause my tummy was queasy from sinus drainage - so trying to squeeze it in some before bedtime - I'll be up all night with the stupid dog I am babysitting anyways (he has the smallest bladder I swear)


----------



## harleygirl

I don't know if I said an official   to Grumpy!! so HI 

I guess since you posted that rockin pix of yourself, then we can allow you to be a Skinny Minnie...am SO gonna luv seein you in that tu tu tho!


----------



## grumpyyoungguy

harleygirl said:


> I don't know if I said an official   to Grumpy!! so HI
> 
> I guess since you posted that rockin pix of yourself, then we can allow you to be a Skinny Minnie...am SO gonna luv seein you in that tu tu tho!



ty harley


----------



## harleygirl

My bikini pix

nevermind!


----------



## pixie dust 112

grumpyyoungguy said:


> Lynda-  You will be there again.  Very pretty picture of your wedding day.  You both look very happy.
> 
> UTAH-  Been a long time I have been a hunk....I will take it (even if I do get it by default). P.S. get the lead out on that Bikini picture ...I showed mine...lol
> 
> Everyone-  thanks for the warm welcomes...I warned you I was a fun lover.  I look forward to being here for a while.
> 
> BTW- have a new pizza recipe...Not fat free but about 1/3 of reg pizza.  I am trying to become a good cook but so far very few things have turned out well.  The Biggest Loser cook book ROCKS !!!
> 
> Melinda- Nighty don't let the food dreams bite.



I was just at Barnes & Noble looking at the Biggest Loser based on Bees recommendation so Bee & Grumpy, do you think I should get it?

LLeft without buying a Latte!!! Came home and did the ellipitical.  It still kicks my  , but it's getting easier!


----------



## pixie dust 112

Bee said:


> Since we like to share... and now you know Grumpy.. Here is our Wedding Day! 5-25-1990.
> That is my Father, Grumpy and Bee, my brother and my mother.



What a beautiful picture!


----------



## winkers

harleygirl said:


> yep am having that trouble too   certainly makes sharing an office uncomfortable when your afraid to pick up the pen you dropped on the floor for fear of the pht squeezing out when you bend over....



         
Look at it this way, you're firming up your bum with all the squeezing to keep things in!


----------



## Bee

pixie dust 112 said:


> I was just at Barnes & Noble looking at the Biggest Loser based on Bees recommendation so Bee & Grumpy, do you think I should get it?
> 
> LLeft without buying a Latte!!! Came home and did the ellipitical.  It still kicks my  , but it's getting easier!



We havent found anything yet that we didnt like.  However, we bought all the Biggest Loser books at Amazon.  I think we paid about 30 for all three.

Thanks for the compliment on our wedding picture.


----------



## pixie dust 112

Bee said:


> We havent found anything yet that we didnt like.  However, we bought all the Biggest Loser books at Amazon.  I think we paid about 30 for all three.
> 
> Thanks for the compliment on our wedding picture.



There are 3 of those books?  I only saw one at B&N and it was $22.00.  I'll have to check out amazon.  Thanks for the hint!


----------



## aldisneygrl

harleygirl said:


> I didn't drink all my water today cause my tummy was queasy from sinus drainage - so trying to squeeze it in some before bedtime - I'll be up all night with the stupid dog I am babysitting anyways (he has the smallest bladder I swear)



Actually, if you drink more water, it will help wash all that gunk away.  I think of myself peeing all those sinus germs away everytime I'm in the potty.  Ok, that may have been TMI.


----------



## Bee

pixie dust 112 said:


> There are 3 of those books?  I only saw one at B&N and it was $22.00.  I'll have to check out amazon.  Thanks for the hint!



there is a cookbook, a fitness book and a calorie counter for restaurants


----------



## harleygirl

Bee said:


> there is a cookbook, a fitness book and a calorie counter for restaurants



does that hunky trainer come with the fitness book?


----------



## Disneyfreak92

*Bee & NotGrumpy* - Beautiful wedding photo!


----------



## Bee

harleygirl said:


> does that hunky trainer come with the fitness book?



borg... i said at the time right here on this board,... that I shook the box and Bob didnt come with....


----------



## Bee

Disneyfreak92 said:


> *Bee & NotGrumpy* - Beautiful wedding photo!



ty   yours also


----------



## harleygirl

Bee said:


> borg... i said at the time right here on this board,... that I shook the box and Bob didnt come with....



well shucks - isnt he  

prob would get along better with Capn Jack and Aladdin tho


----------



## Bee

harleygirl said:


> well shucks - isnt he
> 
> prob would get along better with Capn Jack and Aladdin tho



yes.. i believe he would get along with them better.


----------



## harleygirl

winkers said:


> Look at it this way, you're firming up your bum with all the squeezing to keep things in!



 your abs too!!!  try it!!  

I KNOW ARIES can add this to our workout!!! We'll call it the Fiber Bends!!!    works everything including your face muscles, cause your eyeballs want to pop right out when you get about halfways down from all the pressure build up!!


----------



## S.Poppins

dismom9761 said:


> Okay Dragonfly and I were going through and making copies(well she is) of everyone's bios but we are missing some.These are the ones we need:*Eeyore,Fidge,DisneyFreak,LindsayDunn,MHL,Mumbler,Pixie,S.Poppins,Twinkie,Minnie Moo,Glenda,Aldisney,Backstage Gal,NSALZ,and Shula*.If you have done one just let me know and I will find it. Oh yeah *DRAGONFLY needs to do her own.Thanks!!*
> 
> BTW,If i did not list your name and you haven't done one PLEASE do.



I did mine a few days ago. I have no idea which page. It was like on Sunday night I think - so like 50 pages ago maybe


----------



## S.Poppins

Good grief! 15 pages today!!! I am going to have to quit my job and school in order to keep up. It is going to kill me to be gone all next week!!! (well not too bad - it is Disney after all) But when I come back you will be on like page 800!

Utah - I am still wondering what a matapuzan or something like that, is? You were telling Bee's DH about women things and there was word I did not know.

Dragonfly - Big Lost fan here - got hooked on Season 2 over Christmas break.


----------



## grumpyyoungguy

harleygirl said:


> does that hunky trainer come with the fitness book?



Well for a sec I thought you were talking about me but now that I have read a little further down I see you want BOB !!!!!!


----------



## aldisneygrl

UtahMama said:


> Ya BayBee! My DH would  and I would be laughing so hard, I'd pee or poot or both! I'm a good mood killer...
> 
> I just totally cracked up at my own visual!!!!!



Thanks UM, now I not only have to worry about my performance, I have to worry about the slippage of bodily noises. 

I LOVE that Light Key Lime yogurt!  BTW, have you tried the Kashi Sweet & Sour Chicken?  I saw that at WM, and thought of you.  Thought I might try it.  Wow it has a lot of fiber.  Won't eat it until I can be close to the potty.  


DH and I just got back from a 45 minute walk with the dogs!  

Tomorrow AM is going to be a big test!  Taking both dogs out to the bus stop.  There will be a lot of excited energy with all the kids at the bus stop.  I am going to attempt to walk both dogs by myself tomorrow after DD gets on the bus, and before DS leaves for school.  Wish me luck.


----------



## aldisneygrl

S.Poppins said:


> Good grief! 15 pages today!!! I am going to have to quit my job and school in order to keep up. It is going to kill me to be gone all next week!!! (well not too bad - it is Disney after all) But when I come back you will be on like page 800!
> 
> Utah - I am still wondering what a matapuzan or something like that, is? You were telling Bee's DH about women things and there was word I did not know.
> 
> Dragonfly - Big Lost fan here - got hooked on Season 2 over Christmas break.




StacyPoppins - We've been quite chatty today.  Are you all packed?  Have fun at Disney, and be extra sweet to Tigger!  He's had a rough week.   Have you signed up for a different team to cheer for since the Divas got voted out?  

I would like to know what that word means too....UM?????


----------



## S.Poppins

Not at all packed! I have been so swamped! But I have a better idea of what to pack this year. Last year I packed everything that was suggested on the Dis. I did not need all that. This year we are going much lighter!

I am probably not going to cheer for a different team. I can barely keep up with this thread.  But I will still follow the competition.


----------



## Disneyfreak92

OK, I was good again! 

B: oatmeal & carb/sugar control yogurt (220)
S: Activa peach yogurt (110)
L: leftovers - Carolina dry rub pork loin, zucchini, & yellow peppers (350)
S: Dole peaches in strawberry gel (90)
D: an apple w/reduced fat peanut butter & turkey wrap I made w/honey wheat tortilla, turkey, cherry flavored craisins, gorgonzola crumbles, & dijon mustard (700-I rounded up.)
S: WW key lime sherbert/ice cream popsicle (60)

*TOTAL: 1530 calories!* I am feelin' good ladies! Bonus to this healthy eating - no heartburn for me! (I am on Prilosec for a possible hyetal hernia, and my tummy has been feeling better than it has in ages!)

Now then...tomorrow is another food day at work. Another birthday there. Sounds like coworkers are bringing some healthy stuff, and a couple are bringing some not so healthy stuff. I am bringing healthy (of course!) - a dip that the birthday girl usually brings. Sour cream (I will get a low or no fat variety.) w/ garlic salt & dill. Great with pretzels! I will try to eat very small portions and stay away from bad stuff, but counting my calories will be hard. Maybe calorieking can help. I do plan to try a mini cheesecake one coworker said she was bringing. She said they are small. We will see. I WILL be good! I WILL be good! I WILL be good!


----------



## Bee

S.Poppins said:


> Not at all packed! I have been so swamped! But I have a better idea of what to pack this year. Last year I packed everything that was suggested on the Dis. I did not need all that. This year we are going much lighter!
> 
> I am probably not going to cheer for a different team. I can barely keep up with this thread.  But I will still follow the competition.



We will miss you!  Have a wonderful time!!  So sorry we are keeping you busy with the thread.  

Wish I could go too!!


----------



## aldisneygrl

S.Poppins said:


> Not at all packed! I have been so swamped! But I have a better idea of what to pack this year. Last year I packed everything that was suggested on the Dis. I did not need all that. This year we are going much lighter!
> 
> I am probably not going to cheer for a different team. I can barely keep up with this thread.  But I will still follow the competition.



Hey, if I come help you pack, can you just slide me in your suitcase?   

I've had a hard time keeping up with the competition, and the results.  I don't have time to look at everybody's websites.  Kind of overwhelming.   I met some DISers who live in my home town, so I have decided to cheer for them, but I tried to put a lot of effort into the DIVAS.   I'm still waiting for my tag wishes to get granted from the first challenge.  

Hope y'all have a great trip!


----------



## mousehouselover

4 pages since I posted last..... y'all must be trying to set a record or something. 

I got most of my packing done. I have to find a few more shirts for myself and 3-4 for DH. I'll get the toiletries packed over the weekend. I snuck a smaller collapsable bag into thee bottom of the suitcase. SHHhhh, DH said we were packing light so we'd have room for souvies but I'm afraid I'll buy way too much and we'll need to check a second bag when we come back. 

I couldn't log onto the Disney vacation page so I couldn't confirm ADRs tonight, well, I guess DH will have to do it tomorrow.... I did geet ont eh TM for 30 mins tonight and I went just over 1.5 miles. (3.5mph.... we can do the 5k in an hour if we really try!)


----------



## aldisneygrl

Disneyfreak92 said:


> OK, I was good again!
> 
> B: oatmeal & carb/sugar control yogurt (220)
> S: Activa peach yogurt (110)
> L: leftovers - Carolina dry rub pork loin, zucchini, & yellow peppers (350)
> S: Dole peaches in strawberry gel (90)
> D: an apple w/reduced fat peanut butter & turkey wrap I made w/honey wheat tortilla, turkey, cherry flavored craisins, gorgonzola crumbles, & dijon mustard (700-I rounded up.)
> S: WW key lime sherbert/ice cream popsicle (60)
> 
> *TOTAL: 1530 calories!* I am feelin' good ladies! Bonus to this healthy eating - no heartburn for me! (I am on Prilosec for a possible hyetal hernia, and my tummy has been feeling better than it has in ages!)
> 
> Now then...tomorrow is another food day at work. Another birthday there. Sounds like coworkers are bringing some healthy stuff, and a couple are bringing some not so healthy stuff. I am bringing healthy (of course!) - a dip that the birthday girl usually brings. Sour cream (I will get a low or no fat variety.) w/ garlic salt & dill. Great with pretzels! I will try to eat very small portions and stay away from bad stuff, but counting my calories will be hard. Maybe calorieking can help. I do plan to try a mini cheesecake one coworker said she was bringing. She said they are small. We will see. I WILL be good! I WILL be good! I WILL be good!



Good Job Lynda!  You will be good!  I have faith!  Just like I will be good tomorrow too! We can do yes we can!


----------



## harleygirl

I believe that the word you are talking about is the manarputz problem that we all suffer from from time to time

pronounced man-are-putz


----------



## S.Poppins

harleygirl said:


> I believe that the word you are talking about is the manarputz problem that we all suffer from from time to time
> 
> pronounced man-are-putz




OOOOHHHH!!!!


----------



## harleygirl

MouseHouse AND S. Poppins - I wish i were going with you!!! I was playing earlier with maybe camping this go 'round - we have a nice big camper that we are trying to sell because we don't ger to use it that much anymore...and fuel is so expensive, but I 'd still like to take a trip to fort wilderness....

am a little green right now as it seems my next trip will be when we meet for our 5K next yr 

 for safe passage and a Fantasmic trip!


----------



## S.Poppins

mousehouselover said:


> 4 pages since I posted last..... y'all must be trying to set a record or something.
> 
> I got most of my packing done. I have to find a few more shirts for myself and 3-4 for DH. I'll get the toiletries packed over the weekend. I snuck a smaller collapsable bag into thee bottom of the suitcase. SHHhhh, DH said we were packing light so we'd have room for souvies but I'm afraid I'll buy way too much and we'll need to check a second bag when we come back.
> 
> I couldn't log onto the Disney vacation page so I couldn't confirm ADRs tonight, well, I guess DH will have to do it tomorrow.... I did geet ont eh TM for 30 mins tonight and I went just over 1.5 miles. (3.5mph.... we can do the 5k in an hour if we really try!)




When do you leave? Where are you staying?

Thanks everyone for the


----------



## harleygirl

S.Poppins said:


> OOOOHHHH!!!!


----------



## S.Poppins

Harley - Where in GA do you live? My dad and sister live in Dublin. We were just there for Christmas.


----------



## mousehouselover

Harley~ I did the campground several times and loved it. All the perks of staying on site and half the expense. DH isn't a camping person otherwise I'm sure I would've dragged him and the youngin's back a long time ago. 

I'm getting the single digit dance fever.  (I can't do the dancing banana on this thread either, means something else entirely now...... )


----------



## harleygirl

I am in Newnan - about 30 min south of Atlanta down I-85

Where is Dublin? cant think right now


----------



## harleygirl

Mouse - I hear you on that nana!  I have heard that you dont even hav eto really go to the parks that the campground is a treat in itself..but who could NOT go to the parks?  I dunno - is there a thread on here to discuss the campground?


----------



## S.Poppins

Dublin is about 45 miles south of Macon on hwy 16. There is a whole camping forum on here somewhere.


----------



## mousehouselover

StaceyPoppins~ We get there next Tues and are staying at POFQ. Our current plans are: Tues in Epcot, Wed in AK, Thurs we're doing the Backstage Magic tour, finishing in MGM with a F! dinner package, Fri back in Epcot, Sat in MK and Sun our last day we're having breakfast with Cindy!

What are your plans? Will you still be there when I get there? I'd love to do a DISappearing peeps mini meet. I'm actually trying to see if there's any interest in a mini meet for Sat 1/20 but haven't gotten too many responses yet.


----------



## harleygirl

yup I just found it and a link to camping at Disney! thnks

am going to Macon in about 2 weeks, about 1.5 hrs from me, what route do you take to get to Dublin from where you are? 

have a safe and wonderful trip!


----------



## harleygirl

Nite Peeps - best of luck packing - have fun!! expect a full report when you return

I'm hungry so am going to bed so I stay out of the kitchen! and away from mindless noshing!

PS - I'd love to meet 1/20, but have no $$$  gonna take all I have to get me there next yr!!


----------



## Bee

Bee said:


> We will miss you!  Have a wonderful time!!  So sorry we are keeping you busy with the thread.
> 
> Wish I could go too!!



mousehouselover---- ditto message to you!!


----------



## harleygirl

okay my hungries set in and I am having the Best Snack! diced fresh Strawberries covered in skinny Choc syrup and Lite Cool Whip  OMG is like a gourmet treat!!


----------



## Bee

harleygirl said:


> okay my hungries set in and I am having the Best Snack! diced fresh Strawberries covered in skinny Choc syrup and Lite Cool Whip  OMG is like a gourmet treat!!



Enjoy!  Grumpy and Bee out!!!  Nightie night!


----------



## aries1980

Wow Ladies one night in HObken and I come home to 6 new pages.!!! Ok Now lets exercise... situps before bed do 50!!


----------



## dwheatl

Bee said:


> Ok ladies... he understands the    code...
> 
> He added his own code.    .. he so sooooo bad!!



That's hysterical. You're a man after my own heart, GYG.


----------



## Glendamax

Thanks for welcoming me everybody! Feels like I'm really late to a great party 

Anyway, I think I'll have to take 2 vacation days from work, just to catch up! HA! So since I'm sooooo behind, I'll be lurking a bit before I post again. But just know, _I'm watching you . . . _


----------



## spongemommie05

okay i am now caught up but if ya notice the time i am off to bed. Post tommorow take care all and good night or good morning


----------



## lexmelinda

*GOOD MORNING, EVERYONE!!!*

_I am a very slow reader but I think I'm caught up._

 *LAST NIGHT'S SPIT-ON-THE-PUTER-SCREEN MOMENTS* 
*Bee & Grumpy*.......   Need I say more?
*aldisneygirl*.....getting the carmen electra striptease workout and then
*UM*....imaginary demostration of the carmen electra striptease workout
*Harley*.....bending over and trying to prevent the phf. Maybe you could create a new exercise and tease the DHs in the process....Fiber Bend & Snap!
*Twinkie*....suggestion that if you ask if the cookies are made from real girl scouts, the sellers will leave you alone. 

_Tomorrow I will work on quoting these hilarious moments to get my facts straight. 
_

*YESTERDAY....*
Calories.... 
Water.....just  
Exercise..... 

*HAVE A SKINNY DAY....WEIGH IN IS ONLY 2 DAYS AWAY!!!*


----------



## dragonfly18

harleygirl said:


> does that hunky trainer come with the fitness book?



Even if he did, I'm pretty sure he is playing for the "other" team...


----------



## dragonfly18

lexmelinda said:


> *GOOD MORNING, EVERYONE!!!*
> 
> _I am a very slow reader but I think I'm caught up._
> 
> *LAST NIGHT'S SPIT-ON-THE-PUTER-SCREEN MOMENTS*
> *Bee & Grumpy*.......   Need I say more?
> *aldisneygirl*.....getting the carmen electra striptease workout and then
> *UM*....imaginary demostration of the carmen electra striptease workout
> *Harley*.....bending over and trying to prevent the phf. Maybe you could create a new exercise and tease the DHs in the process....Fiber Bend & Snap!
> *Twinkie*....suggestion that if you ask if the cookies are made from real girl scouts, the sellers will leave you alone.
> 
> _Tomorrow I will work on quoting these hilarious moments to get my facts straight.
> _
> 
> *YESTERDAY....*
> Calories....
> Water.....just
> Exercise.....
> 
> *HAVE A SKINNY DAY....WEIGH IN IS ONLY 2 DAYS AWAY!!!*





Good morning Peeps!  Thanks for the recap Lex...it sure helped me put it all together!

I must confess...after I logged off last night (and after working my butt off in dance arobics), I ate three - count them THREE cheesy garlic bread sticks!  And to make matters worse, I followed it up with a bowl of Penne and Vodka sauce...it was so good, but I am so ashamed...     I could just kick myself when I do that kind of stuff...especially when I see a gain on the scale the next morning...   Is it possible to sew your lips shut?

Well I am off to work!  Will try to check in shortly (before I have 20 pages to catch up on!)


----------



## Glendamax

dragonfly18 said:


> I must confess...after I logged off last night (and after working my butt off in dance arobics), I ate three - count them THREE cheesy garlic bread sticks!  And to make matters worse, I followed it up with a bowl of Penne and Vodka sauce...it was so good, but I am so ashamed...     I could just kick myself when I do that kind of stuff...especially when I see a gain on the scale the next morning...   Is it possible to sew your lips shut?



Man you just made me hungry!


----------



## lexmelinda

dragonfly18 said:


> I could just kick myself when I do that kind of stuff...especially when I see a gain on the scale the next morning...   Is it possible to sew your lips shut?


Exercise makes me HUNGRY too, Shawna. Today is a new day.....that's why we say "Good Morning".


----------



## nsalz

Good morning....I did 25 on th eliptical last night and yes, I was hungry afterwards too!  INight time seems to be my worst time of day.  I just want to munch...munch..munch


----------



## Bee

Glendamax said:


> Thanks for welcoming me everybody! Feels like I'm really late to a great party
> 
> Anyway, I think I'll have to take 2 vacation days from work, just to catch up! HA! So since I'm sooooo behind, I'll be lurking a bit before I post again. But just know, _I'm watching you . . . _



Are you a secret Focker???


----------



## PrincessV

OMG, you all were so flippin' funny last night!!  Many thanks for the morning laughs  

Accountabillity time:
Yesterday - 25 minutes on the TM and I actually got up to a jog!! Only 1 minute at a time for a total of 5, but without using my inhaler, I'm quite proud!  Just think what I could do if I medicate first    AND, I followed it with 80 crunches  
Food: Cereal w/skim milk, BIG chef salad, 15 peanuts, Lean Cuisine Veg. Eggroll, 1 whole wheat waffle, loads of hot lemon water and decaf green tea.

And yet... I seem to have GAINED a pound overnight.  So frustrating.  But I'm going to start with measurements this Fri. and see if that's decreasing any.

Oh, and I figured out I'm currently at a 16 minute mile, so I think I'll shoot for shaving 30 seconds off each week and see how far I can get.

Have a skinnie Wednesday Peeps!


----------



## eeyore45

Good Morning!! 

I'm off to work today!! (what a concept - eh?) So no chatty Kathy from me today!!

I have to tell y'all I'm sore!!  That personal trainer kicked my arms!!  Yep, my arms, right around the bra line, esp in between the shoulder blade - I've never worked those muscles before!!  My abs I'm aware of, which I've been doin some ab crunches... but a trainer will help you "kick it up a notch"... not horribly sore, except that bra line!!

bbl


----------



## Shula8205

dismom9761 said:


> Okay Dragonfly and I were going through and making copies(well she is) of everyone's bios but we are missing some.These are the ones we need:*Eeyore,Fidge,DisneyFreak,LindsayDunn,MHL,Mumbler,Pixie,S.Poppins,Twinkie,Minnie Moo,Glenda,Aldisney,Backstage Gal,NSALZ,and Shula*.If you have done one just let me know and I will find it. Oh yeah *DRAGONFLY needs to do her own.Thanks!!*
> 
> BTW,If i did not list your name and you haven't done one PLEASE do.


Dismom, my bio is at the top of page 97. Thanks!!


----------



## IWantMyDVC

Got weighed in at WW last night - down 4.0!


----------



## Shula8205

dragonfly18 said:


> AND I think the TIVO is the greatest invention EVER!  I have so many cant miss shows each week that I would never get anything done if I couldnt record them.  Loves me some Heroes, House, Lost, Smallville, Las Vegas, Two & a Half Men, My Name is Earl, The Office, How I Met Your Mother, and The War At Hometold ya there were lots of them!  It really is a wonder I get anything done



Dragonfly:   Yay, another Tivo fan!!  It is the greatest isn't it??  I tivo too many shows a week to list them all . . . but a few of my favorites are Grey's Anatomy, Desperate Housewives, Heroes, Bones, NCIS, CSI New York and the View!!  My DH doesn't love tv quite as much as I do, so it's great to save some of my shows for when he's not home.  When I still lived with my parents we had a treadmill, so I'd do that every night while we tivo'd  !!


----------



## S.Poppins

mousehouselover said:


> StaceyPoppins~ We get there next Tues and are staying at POFQ. Our current plans are: Tues in Epcot, Wed in AK, Thurs we're doing the Backstage Magic tour, finishing in MGM with a F! dinner package, Fri back in Epcot, Sat in MK and Sun our last day we're having breakfast with Cindy!
> 
> What are your plans? Will you still be there when I get there? I'd love to do a DISappearing peeps mini meet. I'm actually trying to see if there's any interest in a mini meet for Sat 1/20 but haven't gotten too many responses yet.



These are the tentative plans. I am not going to be as anal this trip. Last year I had a plan and there was no room for deviation! This year only the adrs are set in stone. I will pm you my phone number. Call if you get the chance. 

1/13 - We are going to AK. 6:30 adr for O'Hana

1/14 - MK 11:30 lunch adr at LTT.

1/15 - Blizzard Beach 8:10 dinner adr at Kona Cafe

1/16 - Epcot - 7:00 dinner adr at Boma

1/17 -  Not sure about morning - Epcot in afternoon. Dinner adr at Le Cellier 5:50

1/18 - MGM. Dinner adr 5:05 at Primetime cafe.

1/19 - Checkout. Breakfast adr at Crystal Palace at 9:10. Spend time at MK. before leaving that afternoon.


----------



## S.Poppins

harleygirl said:


> yup I just found it and a link to camping at Disney! thnks
> 
> am going to Macon in about 2 weeks, about 1.5 hrs from me, what route do you take to get to Dublin from where you are?
> 
> have a safe and wonderful trip!



When going to Dublin, we go I20 east from Mississippi, then the 485 (I think) loop around Atlanta, then 75 south, then 16 south. It takes us about 8 hours.


----------



## Bee

IWantMyDVC said:


> Got weighed in at WW last night - down 4.0!


----------



## denecarter

Wish I had taken a speed reading class!    

Got an email this morning about the monthly "breakfast" the asst. principals make for everyone.  This Friday they'll have sausage, biscuits, gravy, AND pancakes... think I'll bring some oatmeal and fruit.  I'll show them!   

Thanks for the visual guys... Cap'n Jack, Aladdin, and... Bob.


----------



## UtahMama

harleygirl said:


> I believe that the word you are talking about is the manarputz problem that we all suffer from from time to time
> 
> pronounced man-are-putz



VERY Funny! 

They ARE, though! (No Offense, thread hunk!)


----------



## Bee

S.Poppins said:


> These are the tentative plans. I am not going to be as anal this trip. Last year I had a plan and there was no room for deviation! This year only the adrs are set in stone. I will pm you my phone number. Call if you get the chance.
> 
> 1/13 - We are going to AK. 6:30 adr for O'Hana
> 
> 1/14 - MK 11:30 lunch adr at LTT.
> 
> 1/15 - Blizzard Beach 8:10 dinner adr at Kona Cafe
> 
> 1/16 - Epcot - 7:00 dinner adr at Boma
> 
> 1/17 -  Not sure about morning - Epcot in afternoon. Dinner adr at Le Cellier 5:50
> 
> 1/18 - MGM. Dinner adr 5:05 at Primetime cafe.
> 
> 1/19 - Checkout. Breakfast adr at Crystal Palace at 9:10. Spend time at MK. before leaving that afternoon.




Looks like you have multiple times you might meet.  You have pre-selected the same parks, same days..  Good luck in crossing paths!!!


----------



## S.Poppins

Grumpy -     That is way too funny! Yes, you will be just fine here. (I was going to say you will be able too hang just fine here - and then I realized that would just be wrong! For pete's sake, I work at a church!! )

Great snack - out of Curves book. Cottage cheese, strawberries and splenda. I know this does not sound good. But it is - and I hate cottage cheese.

Okay, the last 2 nights have been not cool. Monday night, I could not sleep, so I stayed up until 4 in the morning working. Then last night I went to bed at 11 - fell into bed! And my DS 7 had a bad asthma attack at 1 in the morning. I thought we were headed to the emergency room, but got it under control. My DH will take him to the dr. this morning, I am just waiting for him to come home so I can go to work. Still no packing accomplished and I only have one of my 3 class projects done.  That is okay - this time next week - I will be somewhere in the motherland!


----------



## harleygirl

OMG I got my heart rate up today 

a GIANT BUG  (not really - well yes really) just fell out of the ceiling over my desk at work while I was "in the zone" working  and I jumped up and screamed and ran jumping up and down around my office   

Right now am fighting the urge to strip nekkid as I am itching all over and my skin is crawling....eeeuuuuuwwwww   

Thanks for letting me vent, now back to your regulary scheduled posting...

I will lurk til I get home late tonite


----------



## Shula8205

S. Poppins: Have a great time!!  My DH and I ate at Ohana and Le Cellier last September and they were the best meals of the whole trip!!  Totally worth the calories!!  Just enjoy and make sure you do a lot of walking!!

Mousehouselover:  Have a magical vacay at WDW!!  I wish I were you!!


----------



## UtahMama

IWantMyDVC said:


> Got weighed in at WW last night - down 4.0!



SHUT UP! (in a good way)

That's GREAT!!!! Keep it off till friday, maybe more? Holy CRAP that's awesome!

How do you feel? 

YOU TOTALLY ROCK!!!!

I've been doing my own WW for 5 days now. I dont think I lost any though. My stupid scale is stuck at an UN-pretty number (stupid lyingbeach!) 

But other than the pudding lid lick, I'm CLEAN!


----------



## eeyore45

<sneaking in to read from the library at school>

WTG IWDVC!!!!

UTM - to funny - we must have the same scale tho!!

Harleygirl, I could so picture that.... and I actually did something, a long time ago... at home, before Kids (BK) we lived in a 1 bedroom apt, just married, and I got out of shower, put on bathrobe, went to go to bedroom, realizing that drip of water going down my back was .... A COCKROACH!!!  I stripped nekkid and ran around screaming!!

DH enjoyed the show!! 

{{HUGS}} Harleygirl, I understand, I didnt laugh out loud... 

(I'm working from a mac, so I cant use the smilies too well, I must remember codes...  I remember :roflol:


----------



## UtahMama

S.Poppins said:


> These are the tentative plans. I am not going to be as anal this trip. Last year I had a plan and there was no room for deviation! This year only the adrs are set in stone. I will pm you my phone number. Call if you get the chance.
> 
> 1/13 - We are going to AK. 6:30 adr for O'Hana
> 
> 1/14 - MK 11:30 lunch adr at LTT.
> 
> 1/15 - Blizzard Beach 8:10 dinner adr at Kona Cafe
> 
> 1/16 - Epcot - 7:00 dinner adr at Boma
> 
> 1/17 -  Not sure about morning - Epcot in afternoon. Dinner adr at Le Cellier 5:50
> 
> 1/18 - MGM. Dinner adr 5:05 at Primetime cafe.
> 
> 1/19 - Checkout. Breakfast adr at Crystal Palace at 9:10. Spend time at MK. before leaving that afternoon.



Ohhh, I LOVED Boma! I am dying to try LTT and Kona (Tonga Toast!) We loved the atmoshphere at 50's Primetime but my salmon was RAW. 

I know you'll walk like 10-ish miles so you can eat what you want, I'm guessing. I would only eat a bite of my dessert, but not because I'm "good",just cant handle sugar.

Is Crystal Palace the Winnie the Pooh breakfast? Be Nice to Tigger  

Have FUN!!!! We're all jealous!


----------



## eeyore45

denecarter said:


> Wish I had taken a speed reading class!
> 
> Got an email this morning about the monthly "breakfast" the asst. principals make for everyone.  This Friday they'll have sausage, biscuits, gravy, AND pancakes... think I'll bring some oatmeal and fruit.  I'll show them!
> 
> Thanks for the visual guys... Cap'n Jack, Aladdin, and... Bob.



oh I feel your pain, biscuits and gravy and Dr Pepper are my weaknesses!!!

Stay STRONG!!  

(aaack, the kids are waiting to be picked up - walking exercise... no water = no potty breaks!!)


----------



## UtahMama

Jan 08 peeps: We figured we'd save a ton by flying into Jacksonville and renting a car and driving down the coast (I-95 to I-4). The car rental for the week is paid for by the $$ we'd save by flying into Jacksonville...That's my fuzzy Disney MAth. And since we're driving, we may not stay on site as we have BIG connections with Holiday Inn (Nick suites or Holiday Inn Express in Kissimmee)

The Jan trip for us is a Maybe. We ARE for sure going Sept. 08 if anyone cant make the Jan. trip. We can do a meet!


----------



## DisneyObsession

eeyore45 said:


> Good Morning!!
> 
> I'm off to work today!! (what a concept - eh?) So no chatty Kathy from me today!!
> 
> I have to tell y'all I'm sore!!  That personal trainer kicked my arms!!  Yep, my arms, right around the bra line, esp in between the shoulder blade - I've never worked those muscles before!!  My abs I'm aware of, which I've been doin some ab crunches... but a trainer will help you "kick it up a notch"... not horribly sore, except that bra line!!
> 
> bbl



My solution to make it feel better....No Bra!!!


----------



## Disneyfreak92

denecarter said:


> Thanks for the visual guys... Cap'n Jack, Aladdin, and... Bob.



 Too funny! 

OK ladies! I may need help today! I can SMELL the MEATBALLS a coworker brought in! They smell DE-lish!  I have been avoiding the back room (where the food is located), but I need to go back there for more water and some files.  I will assess the overall food situation, make a plan for what my small splurge will be, and I WILL stick to it! Freakin' food days!  Quick! Someone say something encouraging!


----------



## DisneyObsession

harleygirl said:


> OMG I got my heart rate up today
> 
> a GIANT BUG  (not really - well yes really) just fell out of the ceiling over my desk at work while I was "in the zone" working  and I jumped up and screamed and ran jumping up and down around my office
> 
> Right now am fighting the urge to strip nekkid as I am itching all over and my skin is crawling....eeeuuuuuwwwww
> 
> Thanks for letting me vent, now back to your regulary scheduled posting...
> 
> I will lurk til I get home late tonite



  AAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!!!!


----------



## the Fidge

Disneyfreak92 said:


> Too funny!
> 
> OK ladies! I may need help today! I can SMELL the MEATBALLS a coworker brought in! They smell DE-lish!  I have been avoiding the back room (where the food is located), but I need to go back there for more water and some files.  I will assess the overall food situation, make a plan for what my small splurge will be, and I WILL stick to it! Freakin' food days!  Quick! Someone say something encouraging!




ok SEND THE SKINNY CHICK FOR FILES AND WATER!!!  Good Morning all and Happy Wednesday!  OK this am breakfast of champions drum roll.......4 oz tomato juice   1/2 lemon   1 english muffin lighty buttered, Not easy as I love fat!!!  WIll bring an orange along with me just in case on my way to Wally world right now.  I have to get off my **** today....have not exercised yet and have a class to take tonight so I don't knwo why I am putting this off...I know cuz I am lazy!!!!

Ok will bring girl scout spray to ward off those little darlings.....secret of spary it is the smell of 50 smelly boys socks, undergarments and sneakers!!!

STAY BACK!!!


----------



## UtahMama

LYNDA!!!!!!!! 

Uhhh, take what you want but only ONE meatball- they're probably dry and icky. NO sweets unless there's fruit! If you just made up your plate, delicately and in lady-like fashion, put all the sweets and pasta in your napkin!   Smoosh it and throw it away! 

YOU are a STRONG     WEIGHT LOSS WARRIOR!!!! 
Think of your wedding picture!!!!!!!!!!


There, did I help? (low blow with the wedding picture, but I'd want the same!)


----------



## DisneyObsession

Disneyfreak92 said:


> Too funny!
> 
> OK ladies! I may need help today! I can SMELL the MEATBALLS a coworker brought in! They smell DE-lish!  I have been avoiding the back room (where the food is located), but I need to go back there for more water and some files.  I will assess the overall food situation, make a plan for what my small splurge will be, and I WILL stick to it! Freakin' food days!  Quick! Someone say something encouraging!



Lynda...There are no calories in smells! Smell the good things, then imagine them on your hips!  Since this is a visual that isn't very pleasant, walk away knowing you have enjoyed the food through their smell! Besides, the meatballs probably smell much better than they actually are!  

You are a STRONG, BEAUTIFUL WOMAN!  

YOU CAN DO IT!! (In my best Tony Little voice!)


----------



## Disneyfreak92

Thanks all!!! OK ladies and gent, here's what I did. 

I went to get my water and make my fat free sour cream dip (mmmmm) and and had to eat 2 pretzel sticks (small, skinny ones) to test the dip. I ate 2 strawberries and 1 kiwi slice, part of a broken cracker w/this cheeseball stuff on it (just enough to taste), and another girl here offered to split an already small (2"x2") brownie with me, so I did. Need to figure out what the heck the calories on that was! What a pain that will be.  But I am done now with the brownies and the cheeseball! 

There are veggies back there. I will have some of those at lunch. I will only eat ONE meatball (at lunch)! Now then, there are the cheesecakes (apparently cupcake sized, but I haven't seen them yet) and there is angel food cake w/ a "light" strawberry icing (a girl that is about the size of my pinkie finger and very health-concsious brought it, so I am hoping it is really light). I will need to figure out calories and maybe plan my dinner before I decide what else I will have. Working on it... 

Carp! I forgot to get the files I needed!


----------



## grumpyyoungguy

PrincessV said:


> OMG, you all were so flippin' funny last night!!  Many thanks for the morning laughs
> 
> Accountabillity time:
> Yesterday - 25 minutes on the TM and I actually got up to a jog!! Only 1 minute at a time for a total of 5, but without using my inhaler, I'm quite proud!  Just think what I could do if I medicate first    AND, I followed it with 80 crunches
> Food: Cereal w/skim milk, BIG chef salad, 15 peanuts, Lean Cuisine Veg. Eggroll, 1 whole wheat waffle, loads of hot lemon water and decaf green tea.
> 
> And yet... I seem to have GAINED a pound overnight.  So frustrating.  But I'm going to start with measurements this Fri. and see if that's decreasing any.
> 
> Oh, and I figured out I'm currently at a 16 minute mile, so I think I'll shoot for shaving 30 seconds off each week and see how far I can get.
> 
> Have a skinnie Wednesday Peeps!



Word to the wise.....as most of you probably already know....There is one piece of advice I can give you from my strength training days.


1.  Muscle weighs more than fat so all of the exercise you are doing will have a tendency to cause you to occaisionally gain weight.
(well ok a couple pieces)

2.  You have to eat.  Starving yourself until you have the munchies is bad.  It will cause you to have the munchies  and at the least favorable time usually night time.  Focus on a few simple rules.
     a:  Eat your largest meal early in the day(Breakfast or Lunch)
     b:  Keep your focus on Transfat grams, Carbs, and Sodium.  (These are the things that cause you to retain water and convert sugars).
     c:  Exercise 30 minutes at a time 3 days a week.  You have to give your body time to recover.
     d:  Don't drink water 30 minutes before or 30 minutes after a meal.  Once 30 minutes has passed drink as much as your stomach can hold (or until you get sick  j/k.).
     e:  Try to eat 5 small meals a day and 2 snacks. (This prevents you from getting hungry...If you are concerned about left over skin from weight loss focus on snacks that are primarily protein.)
     f:  When you are not eating keep water available to sip on at all times.
     g:  Don't get down on yourself.  ( repeat after me:  I am beautiful, smart, attentive, valued and gosh darn it people like me !!!  In all seriousness, look around at all the suport you are getting.  I love this board !!!!.

Peace peeps


----------



## Disneyfreak92

OK, I got my totals...

3 pretzel sticks (yes, I ate 1 more when I went back to read the calorie info) to test the dip (37)
2 strawberries and 1 kiwi slice (15)
part of a broken cracker w/this cheeseball stuff on it (just enough to taste) (55)
2"x1" brownie (70)

So, 177 calories for a morning snack. That's not too bad, right?


----------



## grumpyyoungguy

IWantMyDVC said:


> Got weighed in at WW last night - down 4.0!



WOW you GOOOOO !!!!!    


P.S.   I want DVC too daddy.  Buy me DVC.  I WANT IT NOWWWWW!!!!


----------



## grumpyyoungguy

UtahMama said:


> VERY Funny!
> 
> They ARE, though! (No Offense, thread hunk!)



BEE  they are calling me a putz !!!!! I think I will take my Inet and go home..... 

dang foiled again(I am already home ....heeeheeeee   )


----------



## Bee

grumpyyoungguy said:


> BEE  they are calling me a putz !!!!! I think I will take my Inet and go home.....
> 
> dang foiled again(I am already home ....heeeheeeee   )



Honey, they are not calling you a putz... they are just calling all men that.   

But, I believe UM said for you not to take offenese.


----------



## grumpyyoungguy

Disneyfreak92 said:


> Too funny!
> 
> OK ladies! I may need help today! I can SMELL the MEATBALLS a coworker brought in! They smell DE-lish!  I have been avoiding the back room (where the food is located), but I need to go back there for more water and some files.  I will assess the overall food situation, make a plan for what my small splurge will be, and I WILL stick to it! Freakin' food days!  Quick! Someone say something encouraging!



GET OUT RUN SCREAMING FROM THE BUILDING YELLING FIREWhen everyone else leaves throw the food into the trash noone will notice  (ok forgot about the police math seemed to work in my head)


----------



## denecarter

Any peeps perform pilates?

Want to do something different at the Y tonight.  Choices are water aerobics (bathing suit...  ), step aerobics (uhhhh... no), or pilates.

What do you think?


----------



## eeyore45

Dene (rhymes with Renee - love that name!!) Pilates might be good, (I'd check out those bathing suit aerobics too, just in case I'd fit in!!) A Loooong time ago there was this ballet dancer who broke her back, she did Pilates, but her name was Cala Picney (I think) and she named the exercises Callanetics - and I understand Pilates (named after Joe Pilate from France I believe!) is the same - slow movements, like Yoga (with no underlying religious themes!) so you will work your core - you will work hard, but with small movements -

worth a try...

there is always that swimsuit!! 

and mr. grumpy man - dh hears that - we used to have a saying about "ALL men are _______ > " Dh hated that, of course he never fit into those catergories!! LOL  He'd high 5 ya tho... (but he doesnt do message boards, he's too busy writing the programs that make us able to use them!!) roflol!!

5 min left of lunch... My biggest factor is staying out of the Teacher's Lounge.  No temptations if you stay clear - go on the internet, read a book, (and yes walk around the block, but gosh darn its like 5degrees wind chill outside!! BRrrrrr)  

gotta run, here they are!!  :eek1:


----------



## Mumbler

Dene:

Go for the pilates, definitely!!  It's a lot of slow movements that really tone you.  I always feel really good and flexible afterwards.  My DH really appreciates those classes as well.  (They really need an eyebrow raising smilie)


----------



## monymony3471

14 pages???????!!!!!!!!!!

I can't believe how crazy fast paced this thread is.  Incredible!

*Twinks!*  I'm pretty sure it was you.  There's no way I'm gonna read through 50 pages to find that.  If I'm wrong please step up to get your credit!

The lemonade was the best advice I was ever given!  I have a large water bottle filled with it and I just take sips throughout the day.  I feel normal.  Thanks!


----------



## dragonfly18

harleygirl said:


> OMG I got my heart rate up today
> 
> a GIANT BUG  (not really - well yes really) just fell out of the ceiling over my desk at work while I was "in the zone" working  and I jumped up and screamed and ran jumping up and down around my office
> 
> Right now am fighting the urge to strip nekkid as I am itching all over and my skin is crawling....eeeuuuuuwwwww
> 
> Thanks for letting me vent, now back to your regulary scheduled posting...
> 
> I will lurk til I get home late tonite



Harley...I am trying to sneak and check the thread at work...quick making me fall out of my chair laughing!!!  People around here already think I'm insane!


----------



## Disneyland_Mama

Good morning all you skinny Minnies!

I go away for a few days and come back to 48 pages of reading!!!!  OMG!

Congrats to all you losers!

Just checking in:  Started Ediets on Monday and I'm already down 1.5 pounds this week.  I love, love, love this diet.  I need to be told what to eat, when to eat, and how much to eat.  I can't do it alone.

I messed up my knee this morning putting DD's car seat in the car.  Ouch! 

*UM-* I just read your name is Wendy... that is so funny, b/c I read your TR and you said you loved the Peter Pan ride because of your namesake.  I've been thinking all this time your name is Lily, as in Tiger Lily!  

*Melinda-* my b-day is June 6... celebrating the big 3-5 this year!  Oh no! 

*Twinkie-* CONGRATS on your goal!

We all can be big ol' losers, too!  
I've been reading and reading the previous pages and your guys crack me up!  
I've got a great recipe for a wonderful dip called Tzatziki.  It's lowfat, low cal, and very healthy.  It's made w/ yogurt, cucumber, lemon juice.  If anyone wants it, let me know.  You'll love it!

Have a great day, everyone!


----------



## dragonfly18

DisneyObsession said:


> My solution to make it feel better....No Bra!!!




I am always sore there after work out too...but no bra is not a good plan...after 31 years, these DD's are not what (or where) they used to be!


----------



## dragonfly18

grumpyyoungguy said:


> GET OUT RUN SCREAMING FROM THE BUILDING YELLING FIREWhen everyone else leaves throw the food into the trash noone will notice  (ok forgot about the police math seemed to work in my head)



Grumpysexyfavoritemanonourthread (or what ever it is we are calling you...)
You crack me up!


----------



## harleygirl

go for pilates and give it a try, don't get discouraged if you don't "get it" the first time...took me about 3 classes before I could REALLY do the exercises and the breathing and all that correctly,  I like to do some TM or elliptical before my class too...just to say I did my cardio...
 and dont wear low rise pants or if you do wear a long t shirt!  dont want yoru quarter slot peeking out!


----------



## denecarter

harleygirl said:


> go for pilates and give it a try, don't get discouraged if you don't "get it" the first time...took me about 3 classes before I could REALLY do the exercises and the breathing and all that correctly,  I like to do some TM or elliptical before my class too...just to say I did my cardio...
> and dont wear low rise pants or if you do wear a long t shirt!  dont want yoru quarter slot peeking out!



Going for the pilates... thanks for all the advice from everyone... specially harleygirl and the pants/shirt


----------



## Disneyfreak92

harleygirl said:


> go for pilates and give it a try...


I agree!  I haven't done pilates myself, but I want to!


harleygirl said:


> and dont wear low rise pants or if you do wear a long t shirt!  dont want yoru quarter slot peeking out!


----------



## Shula8205

Pilates is a great core workout to tone and tighten your tummy, butt and thighs!!  Both Gaiam and Mari Windsor have great DVD's to do at home if you're into it, I have them both and I love them!!

However, make sure you also do a little bit of cardio as well, whether it's walking, jogging, aerobics . . . anything to get your heart rate up.  Pilates is great for toning, but unfortunately you won't lose very much weight doing it because you need the cardio aspect to actively burn calories and raise your metabolism.  To go easy and get started definitely try the pilates class and walk for at least a half hour a few days a week, that should get you going!!


----------



## dismom9761

Okay I had about nine pgs to read but I had to say ya'll are hilarious!!

IWANTMYDVC-Way to go on the loss!! Keep up the good work..

Harley-EEEKKK!! Sorry that happened and I hope there are no nightmares!!

Those of you going to WDW next week are making me green with envy.I am planning on the Jan. trip and then I am going to try tto take the kids on a short trip in May 08.Can't wait to hear about it when you get back.

Grumpyyoungguy-thanks for making me laugh.


----------



## dismom9761

Disneyfreak92 said:


> OK, I got my totals...
> 
> 3 pretzel sticks (yes, I ate 1 more when I went back to read the calorie info) to test the dip (37)
> 2 strawberries and 1 kiwi slice (15)
> part of a broken cracker w/this cheeseball stuff on it (just enough to taste) (55)
> 2"x1" brownie (70)
> 
> So, 177 calories for a morning snack. That's not too bad, right?



You did GREAT!! Baby steps....


----------



## aries1980

Afternoon everyone!!!


----------



## denecarter

Yep, I'm gonna throw the Pilates in there for a change up... since Jan 1 I've walked (outside or treadmill) for at least 75 minutes a day.  Time to start the toning, too.


----------



## Shula8205

denecarter said:


> Yep, I'm gonna throw the Pilates in there for a change up... since Jan 1 I've walked (outside or treadmill) for at least 75 minutes a day.  Time to start the toning, too.



That's great  !!  You'll definitely notice a difference with pilates, I even feel a little bit skinnier the day after!!


----------



## dragonfly18

I thought about how mothers feed their babies with tiny little spoons and forks, so I wondered what do Chinese mothers use? Toothpicks?


----------



## spongemommie05

wow! Good morning all or good afternoon 
i am so behind i don't even know where to begin my postings.
welcome to all the newbies 
okay  i thought i could post but mayson is not gonna let me it is nap time for him . but anyways hello and some very funny stuff being said on here.
i want the striperaerobics i wonder where i could put the pole ?  any suggestions Um (since it use to be your domain)..  anyways i will check back later when the baby is asleeep  take care and just keep slimming


----------



## eeyore45

monymony3471 said:


> 14 pages???????!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I can't believe how crazy fast paced this thread is.  Incredible!
> 
> *Twinks!*  I'm pretty sure it was you.  There's no way I'm gonna read through 50 pages to find that.  If I'm wrong please step up to get your credit!
> 
> The lemonade was the best advice I was ever given!  I have a large water bottle filled with it and I just take sips throughout the day.  I feel normal.  Thanks!



Yeah!! monymonymommytobe Monica!!  *Hip Hip Hooray Twinks!*  (so the lemon jelly belly jelly beans will help too,   of course they have way more calories!!  )

(just dropped kiddos off at PE, and have to go grade papers, but the library computer was sittin here beckoning me!!! roflol!!) 

 lol at the visuals we conjure... pilates pants - We truly should start a yahoo group to put these in a database - along with the recipes and bios...

: bios??  moi??? gotta grade papers.............. 
>>>>>runs away>>>>


----------



## eeyore45

MrGrumpydisneyBananaManGuy> Question... for anyone with the background knowledge (I have it rolling around my fuzzy brain somewhere.. )

When should you eat 1/2 hour before or after a workout, as I know your muscles need the fuel to burn... water for to prevent dehydration, but isnt there a protein rule somewhere, to eat a small amount of protien??? ( I remember this somewhere and try and grab a handful of almonds, or a small amount of chicken, or even tuna... drat my brain and CRS!!! (ie Cant Remember S... STUFF!!)


----------



## Shula8205

Lynda: I've been catching up with the posts today and I forgot to mention how much I love your tiara!!  I didn't notice before that it was Cinderella's carriage, that's awesome!!  We had a Cinderella themed wedding too with the invitations, cake, and our favors were small wine bottles with a castle on the label . . . thus how we ended up at WDW for our first anniversary because my wonderful DSIL and her family gave us park tickets for our wedding gift!!  My DH and his family are from IL too (my DBIL is an Illini, my DSIL is an ISU alum, and my youngest DSIL will graduate from Bradley this May and is going to Midwestern for her DPT).  Everytime we hear "Hang on Sloopy" and I do the O-H-I-O chant, he always responds with an enthusiastic ILL-INI!!  We have so much in common I feel like I already know you  !!  I hope my DH falls in love with WDW too one day, but we'll probably move to IL before I can convince him to move to FLA!!


----------



## dragonfly18

Oh man...I think I made a mistake!
I changed my default email address on here to my work address and now every time someone posts a new messge, I get an email...   

So here I am trying to "work" and I am stressing out because someone wrote something and I haven't read it...so I do a double check that no one is coming (ie Nazi boss person) and jump in to check it out and needless to say I am getting NO work done!!!   

You guys are just so much more fun!:  dance3:


----------



## dismom9761

denecarter said:


> Yep, I'm gonna throw the Pilates in there for a change up... since Jan 1 I've walked (outside or treadmill) for at least 75 minutes a day.  Time to start the toning, too.



WOW! You're doing awesome with the exercise!!


----------



## dismom9761

aries1980 said:


> Afternoon everyone!!!



HI and good afternoon!!


----------



## dismom9761

Disneyland_Mama said:


> Good morning all you skinny Minnies!
> 
> I go away for a few days and come back to 48 pages of reading!!!!  OMG!
> 
> Congrats to all you losers!
> 
> Just checking in:  Started Ediets on Monday and I'm already down 1.5 pounds this week.  I love, love, love this diet.  I need to be told what to eat, when to eat, and how much to eat.  I can't do it alone.
> 
> I messed up my knee this morning putting DD's car seat in the car.  Ouch!
> 
> *UM-* I just read your name is Wendy... that is so funny, b/c I read your TR and you said you loved the Peter Pan ride because of your namesake.  I've been thinking all this time your name is Lily, as in Tiger Lily!
> 
> *Melinda-* my b-day is June 6... celebrating the big 3-5 this year!  Oh no!
> 
> *Twinkie-* CONGRATS on your goal!
> 
> We all can be big ol' losers, too!
> I've been reading and reading the previous pages and your guys crack me up!
> I've got a great recipe for a wonderful dip called Tzatziki.  It's lowfat, low cal, and very healthy.  It's made w/ yogurt, cucumber, lemon juice.  If anyone wants it, let me know.  You'll love it!
> 
> Have a great day, everyone!



Glad to see you back!


----------



## dismom9761

Shula8205 said:


> Dismom, my bio is at the top of page 97. Thanks!!



Thank You!


----------



## dismom9761

Well I am off to take the kids to art,go to the gym,pick up dinner for DH and me,pick the kids up from church and then collapse.

Does anyone have any suggestions for healthy easy-to-take snacks/meals?If I wait until I get home at 8:00 to eat then I am starved.I have been cooking Lean pockets and taking them with me but want something different.


----------



## UtahMama

grumpyyoungguy said:


> WOW you GOOOOO !!!!!
> 
> 
> P.S.   I want DVC too daddy.  Buy me DVC.  I WANT IT NOWWWWW!!!!



Is that you Varouka Salt?  
I want an oompaloompa, and I want it NOW! ((Stomp))!

Hey, I'm making Sweet Potato Fries/Fires but without the parmessan cheese. I ran out. DOH! (slapping forhead)

Cant wait for the BBQ pizza- I always have ready grilled, sliced chicken.

I graze alot so I have to be careful.  I do better with 3 meals (largest in the AM) and at least 2 small snacks. My biggest habbit to change is the water not diet Pepsi and fun exercise (which I've done a few days in a row).


----------



## UtahMama

denecarter said:


> Any peeps perform pilates?
> 
> Want to do something different at the Y tonight.  Choices are water aerobics (bathing suit...  ), step aerobics (uhhhh... no), or pilates.
> 
> What do you think?



Baby, I do NOT do chlorinated water ever. I'd choose pilates. Your "core" will thank you. But water aerobics does look kinds fun (the water must not touch my hair). Spice things up and try something new!


----------



## UtahMama

Disneyland_Mama said:


> Good morning all you skinny Minnies!
> 
> I go away for a few days and come back to 48 pages of reading!!!!  OMG!
> 
> Congrats to all you losers!
> 
> Just checking in:  Started Ediets on Monday and I'm already down 1.5 pounds this week.  I love, love, love this diet.  I need to be told what to eat, when to eat, and how much to eat.  I can't do it alone.
> 
> I messed up my knee this morning putting DD's car seat in the car.  Ouch!
> 
> *UM-* I just read your name is Wendy... that is so funny, b/c I read your TR and you said you loved the Peter Pan ride because of your namesake.  I've been thinking all this time your name is Lily, as in Tiger Lily!
> 
> *Melinda-* my b-day is June 6... celebrating the big 3-5 this year!  Oh no!
> 
> *Twinkie-* CONGRATS on your goal!
> 
> We all can be big ol' losers, too!
> I've been reading and reading the previous pages and your guys crack me up!
> I've got a great recipe for a wonderful dip called Tzatziki.  It's lowfat, low cal, and very healthy.  It's made w/ yogurt, cucumber, lemon juice.  If anyone wants it, let me know.  You'll love it!
> 
> Have a great day, everyone!





I want the recipe! Sounds like a dip? 
Love Tiger Lilly Tinker Pan


----------



## Disneyfreak92

Shula8205 said:


> Lynda: I've been catching up with the posts today and I forgot to mention how much I love your tiara!!  I didn't notice before that it was Cinderella's carriage, that's awesome!!  We had a Cinderella themed wedding too with the invitations, cake, and our favors were small wine bottles with a castle on the label . . . thus how we ended up at WDW for our first anniversary because my wonderful DSIL and her family gave us park tickets for our wedding gift!!  My DH and his family are from IL too (my DBIL is an Illini, my DSIL is an ISU alum, and my youngest DSIL will graduate from Bradley this May and is going to Midwestern for her DPT).  Everytime we hear "Hang on Sloopy" and I do the O-H-I-O chant, he always responds with an enthusiastic ILL-INI!!  We have so much in common I feel like I already know you  !!  I hope my DH falls in love with WDW too one day, but we'll probably move to IL before I can convince him to move to FLA!!



Thanks about the tiara! I really need to scan in a few more photos from the wedding so I can show off the cake that Mom made and the other Disney touches.  Very cool that yours was Cinerella-themed too! Nice wedding gift of park tickets also! Oh, do tell your DBIL that I said I-L-L!  I did not go to the U of I myself, but we all bleed orange and blue around these parts. I also know people who went to both ISU and Bradley. It's a small world after all...And tell your DH that the weather in FLA is much nicer than IL.  I do love IL, but man, I hate winter! And I LOVE WDW!  It sure does sound like we have a lot in common. Hey, where is your DH from in IL?


----------



## aldisneygrl

UtahMama said:


> Baby, I do NOT do chlorinated water ever. I'd choose pilates. Your "core" will thank you. But water aerobics does look kinds fun (the water must not touch my hair). Spice things up and try something new!



Hey if Dene wants to spice it up and try something new, I have a suggestion.......


----------



## Shula8205

Disneyfreak92 said:


> Hey, where is your DH from in IL?



He's from Oswego, near Naperville and Aurora.


----------



## mousehouselover

S.Poppins said:


> These are the tentative plans. I am not going to be as anal this trip. Last year I had a plan and there was no room for deviation! This year only the adrs are set in stone. I will pm you my phone number. Call if you get the chance.
> 
> 1/13 - We are going to AK. 6:30 adr for O'Hana
> 
> 1/14 - MK 11:30 lunch adr at LTT.
> 
> 1/15 - Blizzard Beach 8:10 dinner adr at Kona Cafe
> 
> 1/16 - Epcot - 7:00 dinner adr at Boma
> 
> 1/17 -  Not sure about morning - Epcot in afternoon. Dinner adr at Le Cellier 5:50
> 
> 1/18 - MGM. Dinner adr 5:05 at Primetime cafe.
> 
> 1/19 - Checkout. Breakfast adr at Crystal Palace at 9:10. Spend time at MK. before leaving that afternoon.




I have set in stone ADRs too and DH thinks I'm being too anal with our plans.... Men  they just don't understand

We have 3 sit downs  day  but I figured we won't do it again for a while, maybe not ever. DH is going to need the break too by the time meals come around. 

1/16 L @ Coral Reef 1pm, D @ Le Cellier 7pm
1/17 B @ Crystal Palace, lunch is unplanned, D @ Spoodles 9pm 
1/18 B @ Olivia's 7:30, lunch during tour, D @ Hollywoood and Vine 4:20
1/19 B @ Whispering Canyon 8ish, L @ Biergarten 1 pm, D @ Cape May Cafe 9pm
1/20 B @ Chef Mickey's 8ish, L @ Tony's 1ish D @ Poly, Spirit of Aloha show 7pm
1/21 B @ Cindy's 9:50, ME @ 1:30pm

I think that's it, Disney won't let me on......too many other people trying to plan.....

I have dinner with my company tonight, boss is springing for Red Lobster..... I can't eat half of what's on the menu.... stupid cheese biscuits are 4 points each...... everything I like come fried or with drawn butter..... stupid fat filled foods that tempt me to be bad..... everyone else is getting dessert..... 

Can you tell I'm really looking forward to this?


----------



## mousehouselover

dragonfly18 said:


> I thought about how mothers feed their babies with tiny little spoons and forks, so I wondered what do Chinese mothers use? Toothpicks?



OMG I'm going to pass out from lack of oxygen, I'm     

Great observation and question.... I actually don't know the answer to that one.

Getting a tissue now to dry my eyes......


----------



## eeyore45

Shula8205 said:


> Lynda: I've been catching up with the posts today and I forgot to mention how much I love your tiara!!  I didn't notice before that it was Cinderella's carriage, that's awesome!!  We had a Cinderella themed wedding too with the invitations, cake, and our favors were small wine bottles with a castle on the label . . . thus how we ended up at WDW for our first anniversary because my wonderful DSIL and her family gave us park tickets for our wedding gift!!  My DH and his family are from IL too (my DBIL is an Illini, my DSIL is an ISU alum, and my youngest DSIL will graduate from Bradley this May and is going to Midwestern for her DPT).  Everytime we hear "Hang on Sloopy" and I do the O-H-I-O chant, he always responds with an enthusiastic ILL-INI!!  We have so much in common I feel like I already know you  !!  I hope my DH falls in love with WDW too one day, but we'll probably move to IL before I can convince him to move to FLA!!




Just to remind you - I'm in IL now - and both DS' are at Univ of IL - and we have this bottle opener, when you open a bottle, it plays the fight song, and the last line is a large group YELL - "GO ILL - INI!!""  (if anyone wants me to pick them up an obnoxious fun bottle opener, PM me!!  )

*aldisneygirl*


> Hey if Dene wants to spice it up and try something new, I have a suggestion.......


 GMTA!!   

*MHLover* There's something I wanted to say to you, but I keep thinking you've left already to the mousehouse!!!  so I"ll just wave!!  HI!!


----------



## denecarter

dismom9761 said:


> WOW! You're doing awesome with the exercise!!



Thank ya, thank ya vera much...  



UtahMama said:


> Baby, I do NOT do chlorinated water ever. I'd choose pilates. Your "core" will thank you. But water aerobics does look kinds fun (the water must not touch my hair). Spice things up and try something new!



I'll probably end up in the pool at some point... just keeping things spicey peeps, keepin' em spicey 



aldisneygrl said:


> Hey if Dene wants to spice it up and try something new, I have a suggestion.......



Hmmm, let me guess... NOPE, I have NOOOO idea what you could POSSIBLY be talking about


----------



## Disneyfreak92

dragonfly18 said:


> I thought about how mothers feed their babies with tiny little spoons and forks, so I wondered what do Chinese mothers use? Toothpicks?



 Hysterical!


----------



## S.Poppins

You guys must be tired from all the chatting you did yesterday! I am still at work, but I decided to check in so I wouldn't be overwhelmed by 20 pages after church tonight!

DS did have bronchitis. I am so glad we went to the dr. today. Pneumonia in WDW would not have been fun. Last year my DD had an ear infection - very expensive at Disney and not fun!  DS will be home the next 2 days doing breathing treatments every 4 hours.   But should be better by Friday.  

Have a great rest of the afternoon. 

Oh, at lunch today I had 1/2 of a salad at O'Charleys (they don't list half salads, but you can request one - perfect size). However, I did share a piece of caramel pie with friend.


----------



## aldisneygrl

denecarter said:


> Hmmm, let me guess... NOPE, I have NOOOO idea what you could POSSIBLY be talking about



Well, I'm not gonna tell ya' because I don't want to be held legally responsible for your computer screen when you spit your coke all over it.     

Just Kiddin'

Good Luck with the exercise tonight.  I'm gonna be walking the dogs tonight.


----------



## aldisneygrl

S.Poppins said:


> Oh, at lunch today I had 1/2 of a salad at O'Charleys (they don't list half salads, but you can request one - perfect size). However, I did share a piece of caramel pie with friend.



Look on the bright side, you shared a *piece* of pie instead of the *whole *pie.    Those pies are soooooo yummy!

Well, I did pretty well at work today.  I brought my salad with broccoli and light ranch dressing, Light Key Lime Yoplait yogurt, grapes and water to drink.

Remember I told you they would have yummy homemade goodies there.  Well they did.  One of the other teachers had a birthday a couple of days ago, and one of the other teachers made this yummy ice cream cake.  Well, I did partake.  I only ate a small square instead of a large one like I wanted.  Also, had a small square of this yummy Costco cake that was leftover from our Youth planning session Sunday.  It has a yummy cream cheese filling in the middle.  Ok, I will pass out towels so you can clean that drool from your chin now. 

Hopefully the broccoli from my salad will help diffuse any damage I did with the cake.   Going out to dinner, DS has hockey tonight.  We will go to a local cafeteria, and I plan on getting the Veggie plate.  Will get more broccoli if they have it.   I'll check back in later.  Hopefully DS's team will win tonight.  They haven't won too many games this season.  It doesn't matter because it is great  !


----------



## denecarter

aldisneygrl said:


> Well, I'm not gonna tell ya' because I don't want to be held legally responsible for your computer screen when you spit your coke all over it.
> 
> Just Kiddin'
> 
> Good Luck with the exercise tonight.  I'm gonna be walking the dogs tonight.



We need to find a cheap dog stroller... the yorkie is too little to keep up (plus she has bad knees) so I carry her in a pink mess backpack that I wear in the front...  and the sheltie is getting a little old and likes to take frequent rest breaks... DD usually ends up carrying her and she is a chunk... the dog is a chunk, not the daughter


----------



## Disneyland_Mama

UtahMama said:


> I want the recipe! Sounds like a dip?
> Love Tiger Lilly Tinker Pan



Yes, it's a dip.  I take about 1/3 cup with 2 mini pitas or 1/2 large pita and enjoy.  It's about a 150 calorie snack.  Very filling.  I also put a small schmear on a piece of fish last night.... oh so good!

Tzatziki:
1 pound (1 pint) plain yogurt (whole milk or low fat) 
1 cucumber, unpeeled and seeded 
1 tablespoon plus 1/2 teaspoon kosher salt 
1/2 cup reduced fat sour cream 
1 tablespoon Champagne vinegar or white wine vinegar 
2 tablespoons freshly squeezed lemon juice (1 lemon) 
1 tablespoon olive oil 
1 1/2 teaspoons minced garlic 
1 1/2 teaspoons minced fresh dill 
Pinch freshly ground black pepper 
Place the yogurt in a cheesecloth or paper towel-lined sieve and set it over a bowl. Grate the cucumber and toss it with 1 tablespoon of kosher salt; place it in another sieve, and set it over another bowl. Place both bowls in the refrigerator for 3 to 4 hours so the yogurt and cucumber can drain. 
Transfer the thickened yogurt to a large bowl. Squeeze as much liquid from the cucumber as you can and add the cucumber to the yogurt. Mix in the sour cream, vinegar, lemon juice, olive oil, garlic, dill, 1/2 teaspoon salt, and pepper. You can serve it immediately, but I prefer to allow the tzatziki to sit in the refrigerator for a few hours for the flavors to blend. Serve chilled or at room temperature.

*Dismom-* Thanks, I'm usually lurking, but trying to post more!


----------



## denecarter

Where can I find info on how to do pictures?  Just not sure where to look...

By the way... why does the off topic guy have a frowny face?  Not this topic, but many off topics are actually funny...  

And why do I even care?  Will it change my life in substantial and uplifting ways to have an off topic guy who is smiling or laughing?  Will I be a better person for it?  Will it end world hunger?  Will we have peace on earth and great metabolisms?

So many things to think about...


----------



## eeyore45

Dene, all you have to do is go to photobucket.com... register, free... then click on upload from your computer (you have to know where you have your pics - that's my hard part!! ) then click on the img you want from your computer, and click save... 

and viola, it will upload on photobucket.

and at photobucket, you can have different folders - for instance I have a "gif" folder for happy birthday gifs etc

and a Disney folder  (oh and if you look there is teeny tiny print which says on photo bucket a large BLUE box you click says "Browse" to the right is the white box, under that white box is a teeny tiny writing that says  "ADD more images" click on that to do 4 or 5 at a time... then click upload...

NOw, all you have to do is copy the "IMG" tag and paste it over here and viola!!  Photobucket resizes perfectly... mostly!!


----------



## spongemommie05

mousehouselover said:


> OMG I'm going to pass out from lack of oxygen, I'm
> 
> Great observation and question.... I actually don't know the answer to that one.
> 
> Getting a tissue now to dry my eyes......


 I just spit all over the computer i did not get this the first time but i did now it is a blonde thing for me my kids are always asking to use chopsticks i think i will start them out on toothpicks instead


----------



## spongemommie05

S.Poppins said:


> You guys must be tired from all the chatting you did yesterday! I am still at work, but I decided to check in so I wouldn't be overwhelmed by 20 pages after church tonight!
> 
> DS did have bronchitis. I am so glad we went to the dr. today. Pneumonia in WDW would not have been fun. Last year my DD had an ear infection - very expensive at Disney and not fun!  DS will be home the next 2 days doing breathing treatments every 4 hours.   But should be better by Friday.
> 
> Have a great rest of the afternoon.
> 
> Oh, at lunch today I had 1/2 of a salad at O'Charleys (they don't list half salads, but you can request one - perfect size). However, I did share a piece of caramel pie with friend.


 i can feel your ds pain i am also doing breathing treatments every 4 hrs i think i may be getting a lil High  just watch your DS  i get loopy every time i finish one


----------



## eeyore45

:


----------



## eeyore45

How would y'all feel about putting bios and pics at a yahoo group?  I can start one... PM me if you want to do this - I would keep it private, by invite only- keep the posting of messages here, but if we want to see the great pictures, the bios, and the amazing recipes, it might be easier to find...


----------



## eeyore45

Did I mention I dont have a lot of patience... or technical abilities!!


----------



## spongemommie05

eeyore45 said:


> How would y'all feel about putting bios and pics at a yahoo group?  I can start one... PM me if you want to do this - I would keep it private, by invite only- keep the posting of messages here, but if we want to see the great pictures, the bios, and the amazing recipes, it might be easier to find...
> 
> PS - My Wedding Pictures (scanner not working, so I just digitally took a pic!  Sorry about the flash!!) lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I let my hair down for the reception!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here I am at Disney first time with DD in 2003 I believe...



that would be cool count me in


----------



## the Fidge

[/IMG]

Me and the boys in WDW!  Oh and I am in the middle!


----------



## the Fidge

Yes I Have changed alot since our wedding day...they say it happens!  Yes I married Fabio!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]


----------



## the Fidge

eeyore45 said:


> Did I mention I dont have a lot of patience... or technical abilities!!



Snady I don't seem to be albe to see the 2003 pic is it me??


----------



## UtahMama

Disneyland_Mama said:


> Yes, it's a dip.  I take about 1/3 cup with 2 mini pitas or 1/2 large pita and enjoy.  It's about a 150 calorie snack.  Very filling.  I also put a small schmear on a piece of fish last night.... oh so good!
> 
> Tzatziki:
> 1 pound (1 pint) plain yogurt (whole milk or low fat)
> 1 cucumber, unpeeled and seeded
> 1 tablespoon plus 1/2 teaspoon kosher salt
> 1/2 cup reduced fat sour cream
> 1 tablespoon Champagne vinegar or white wine vinegar
> 2 tablespoons freshly squeezed lemon juice (1 lemon)
> 1 tablespoon olive oil
> 1 1/2 teaspoons minced garlic
> 1 1/2 teaspoons minced fresh dill
> Pinch freshly ground black pepper
> Place the yogurt in a cheesecloth or paper towel-lined sieve and set it over a bowl. Grate the cucumber and toss it with 1 tablespoon of kosher salt; place it in another sieve, and set it over another bowl. Place both bowls in the refrigerator for 3 to 4 hours so the yogurt and cucumber can drain.
> Transfer the thickened yogurt to a large bowl. Squeeze as much liquid from the cucumber as you can and add the cucumber to the yogurt. Mix in the sour cream, vinegar, lemon juice, olive oil, garlic, dill, 1/2 teaspoon salt, and pepper. You can serve it immediately, but I prefer to allow the tzatziki to sit in the refrigerator for a few hours for the flavors to blend. Serve chilled or at room temperature.
> 
> *Dismom-* Thanks, I'm usually lurking, but trying to post more!



Sounds hard but GOOD! I wrote it down now, or it'll be lost in the pages....


----------



## UtahMama

the Fidge said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> Me and the boys in WDW!  Oh and I am in the middle!



Very Funny Fidgey! We have similar pictures of that same troll! There are certain photos every family takes and the Norway Troll is one!

Count me in too Sandy!!!! Dont be too exclusive. I 'd hate for anyone to get their feelings hurt. I KNOW all too well how that feels, and it's not good.

It would be very easy to keep track of bios and recipes.


----------



## pixie dust 112

dragonfly18 said:


> I thought about how mothers feed their babies with tiny little spoons and forks, so I wondered what do Chinese mothers use? Toothpicks?



   Maybe that's what we should all use for our Barbie bites!


----------



## pixie dust 112

dismom9761 said:


> Well I am off to take the kids to art,go to the gym,pick up dinner for DH and me,pick the kids up from church and then collapse.
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions for healthy easy-to-take snacks/meals?If I wait until I get home at 8:00 to eat then I am starved.I have been cooking Lean pockets and taking them with me but want something different.



I've been bringing clementines with me.


----------



## dragonfly18

S.Poppins said:


> You guys must be tired from all the chatting you did yesterday! I am still at work, but I decided to check in so I wouldn't be overwhelmed by 20 pages after church tonight!
> 
> DS did have bronchitis. I am so glad we went to the dr. today. Pneumonia in WDW would not have been fun. Last year my DD had an ear infection - very expensive at Disney and not fun!  DS will be home the next 2 days doing breathing treatments every 4 hours.   But should be better by Friday.
> 
> Have a great rest of the afternoon.
> 
> Oh, at lunch today I had 1/2 of a salad at O'Charleys (they don't list half salads, but you can request one - perfect size). However, I did share a piece of caramel pie with friend.




The first time I went to WDW I was like 12 years old and I had an ear infection too (from the swimming pool at the friend's house we were staying at).  I was on an antibiotic and we were late for lunch and my mom said I turned white as a sheet and passed dead out...    

It was in the middle of summer so it was hotter than blue blazes.  The only place cool was the AC bathrooms, so they drug me in there and poured cold water on me to cool me off...   

Wow, those are great memories of my first time, huh?!?!


----------



## dragonfly18

Disneyland_Mama said:


> Yes, it's a dip.  I take about 1/3 cup with 2 mini pitas or 1/2 large pita and enjoy.  It's about a 150 calorie snack.  Very filling.  I also put a small schmear on a piece of fish last night.... oh so good!
> 
> Tzatziki:
> 1 pound (1 pint) plain yogurt (whole milk or low fat)
> 1 cucumber, unpeeled and seeded
> 1 tablespoon plus 1/2 teaspoon kosher salt
> 1/2 cup reduced fat sour cream
> 1 tablespoon Champagne vinegar or white wine vinegar
> 2 tablespoons freshly squeezed lemon juice (1 lemon)
> 1 tablespoon olive oil
> 1 1/2 teaspoons minced garlic
> 1 1/2 teaspoons minced fresh dill
> Pinch freshly ground black pepper
> Place the yogurt in a cheesecloth or paper towel-lined sieve and set it over a bowl. Grate the cucumber and toss it with 1 tablespoon of kosher salt; place it in another sieve, and set it over another bowl. Place both bowls in the refrigerator for 3 to 4 hours so the yogurt and cucumber can drain.
> Transfer the thickened yogurt to a large bowl. Squeeze as much liquid from the cucumber as you can and add the cucumber to the yogurt. Mix in the sour cream, vinegar, lemon juice, olive oil, garlic, dill, 1/2 teaspoon salt, and pepper. You can serve it immediately, but I prefer to allow the tzatziki to sit in the refrigerator for a few hours for the flavors to blend. Serve chilled or at room temperature.
> 
> *Dismom-* Thanks, I'm usually lurking, but trying to post more!





ooooo  yum!  I love Z sauce!  
Put it on grilled chicken on a pita...man, I'm getting hungry again!


----------



## grumpyyoungguy

eeyore45 said:


> MrGrumpydisneyBananaManGuy> Question... for anyone with the background knowledge (I have it rolling around my fuzzy brain somewhere.. )
> 
> When should you eat 1/2 hour before or after a workout, as I know your muscles need the fuel to burn... water for to prevent dehydration, but isnt there a protein rule somewhere, to eat a small amount of protien??? ( I remember this somewhere and try and grab a handful of almonds, or a small amount of chicken, or even tuna... drat my brain and CRS!!! (ie Cant Remember S... STUFF!!)



Two rules of thought.  If you eat before exercise the protein has time to be burned up and if you eat after it satisfies that urg to eat you get from exercising in the first place.  When I am faithful I eat 30 minutes before and water during and after to prevent dehydration.


----------



## eeyore45

All right, I set it up...

Post message: DisappearingPeeps@yahoogroups.com 
Subscribe: DisappearingPeeps-subscribe@yahoogroups.com 

I made it "private" in the sense that I dont want the yahoo surfers to find it, the WISH group - I dont think any of us have any problems with - we post knowing that there are 3X's the amount of lookseeys than posters... 

BTW - - I'm "angelmum3" at yahoo... and every other message board (see I really didnt intend to stick around these boards...  and thought my username HAD to be disney related... eeyore = "thanks for noticing me")


----------



## dragonfly18

So Dis and I went and worked out with our personal trainer tonight...then I came home and ate brocolli for dinner.  

Now I am feelign a little rumbly in my tummbly (and not in Pooh   kind of way...well, maybe it is a pooh kind of way...  SORRY! I couldn't resist...


----------



## grumpyyoungguy

UtahMama said:


> Is that you Varouka Salt?
> I want an oompaloompa, and I want it NOW! ((Stomp))!
> 
> Hey, I'm making Sweet Potato Fries/Fires but without the parmessan cheese. I ran out. DOH! (slapping forhead)
> 
> Cant wait for the BBQ pizza- I always have ready grilled, sliced chicken.
> 
> I graze alot so I have to be careful.  I do better with 3 meals (largest in the AM) and at least 2 small snacks. My biggest habbit to change is the water not diet Pepsi and fun exercise (which I've done a few days in a row).



SCHWEEET I didn't think anyone got the ref. Should have know UTM got it... 

I made the seet potato fries tonight and the lil woman  made turkey burgers.  Diet might be getting to me or it is self fulfilling prophecy because I acted like a putz at dinner and went off on everyone


----------



## UtahMama

grumpyyoungguy said:


> SCHWEEET I didn't think anyone got the ref. Should have know UTM got it...
> 
> I made the seet potato fries tonight and the lil woman  made turkey burgers.  Diet might be getting to me or it is self fulfilling prophecy because I acted like a putz at dinner and went off on everyone



NO putzing allowed! Just Kidding....reduce my calories and WATCH how nice I am! Just appologize and kissem! Funny how the ones we love most get to see our mean side  ...I hate freaking out on my kids or DH. NO one else gets to see me in my mean glory.

Grumpydude- Stick with it. It's hard, I know. You are doing everything right, it sounds like. I know anything worth having is difficult. 

I made sweet potato fries too and added a smidge too much cayenne....ohbaby they were HOT and Gooood! I had two potatoes worth. I just cheated and ate when I wasn't the least bit hungry becasue someone hurt my feelings and rather than work it out, I inhaled a PBJ sandwich on WHITE BREAD!!!!  It did make me feel temporarily better, but now I'm ascared of the damage! I only had 3 points left and that sandwich was a doozy.

I WANT to be skinny and I want it NOW!!!! ((stomp))


----------



## Bee

eeyore45 said:


> Hello everyone!!  My name is Sandy.  I was born and raised in NW Indiana, but my family is from Texas, so I often claim I left my heart in Texas.  DH and I went to High School in Portage, my parents moved to Valparaiso, but I met dh when I went back to visit Portage... and the rest is history!!  I used to witness door to door for the Lord back in High School, I've always had a strong faith, I believe in prayers and miracles!! DH and I  started dating in 1977, got married in 1981... celebrated our 25th Wedding Anniversary in Disney this past September!!
> 
> We have been blessed with 3 "Angels" . DS 21, DS 18, DD 10!! I graduated from BALL STATE!!  (a little after David Letterman, but he has made great contributions to Ball U!!) with a BS in EL ED.  I stopped teaching after my first miscarriage, then when DS was diagnosed, I thought I should follow a different path!!  DH graduated from Rose Hulman, a self proclaimed GEEK - electrical engineering, because in the old days they didnt have Computer majors - but he is a software engineer!!!
> 
> DH and I became involved with Boy Scouts when the boys did - they are now Eagle Scouts, and dh and I are Woodbadge Trained!! (dh 3 beader!!)  I am trying to learn to scrapbook, dd and I just learned to knit, I love to read books, mostly kids books, and of course when I need to escape I read Regency Romance novels!! (they are short, easy, non thinking books, ALL with happy endings!!)  My first trip to Disney was '75, then in '77... When dh and I got married, I thought to Honeymoon in Disney... took 25 years!!  We got hooked at the Food and Wine festival, and did this twice... so far!!



Thank you for sharing!!


----------



## Bee

Grumpy and I exercised today!!


----------



## UtahMama

Our minds almost always go to the gutter Bee!  

Sandy!!!! I loved your bio! I just love you!!!


----------



## Bee

grumpyyoungguy said:


> SCHWEEET I didn't think anyone got the ref. Should have know UTM got it...
> 
> I made the seet potato fries tonight and the lil woman  made turkey burgers.  Diet might be getting to me or it is self fulfilling prophecy because I acted like a putz at dinner and went off on everyone



 I usually stay clear. when he is in one of those moods.   

Truth be known I have the much shorter temper! 

Grumpy- really is a nice guy... most people wonder why we ended up together.. well, we complete each other.  

Grumpy made the fires tonight.. and he also may have put too much cayenne pepper.


----------



## Bee

dismom9761 said:


> Well I am off to take the kids to art,go to the gym,pick up dinner for DH and me,pick the kids up from church and then collapse.
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions for healthy easy-to-take snacks/meals?If I wait until I get home at 8:00 to eat then I am starved.I have been cooking Lean pockets and taking them with me but want something different.



I cook more than I want to eat.. then I put some away for later and just reheat.

For instance tonight.. made extra turkey burgers, cooked some chicken breast and put it in the refrig. 

Now tomorrow for lunch I can heat up 1-2 little grilled chicken tenders and put them on a salad... ready to go... takes less time to heat than a lean pocket and better for me.

So, when you get home from the store with your goodies.. prepare them right away so they become foods you can grab.. 

That is my suggestion... they become convenience foods.. because you dont have to work that hard.


----------



## nsalz

harleygirl said:


> OMG I got my heart rate up today
> 
> a GIANT BUG  (not really - well yes really) just fell out of the ceiling over my desk at work while I was "in the zone" working  and I jumped up and screamed and ran jumping up and down around my office
> 
> Right now am fighting the urge to strip nekkid as I am itching all over and my skin is crawling....eeeuuuuuwwwww
> 
> Thanks for letting me vent, now back to your regulary scheduled posting...
> 
> I will lurk til I get home late tonite



Now I'm all itchy too That would just freak me out!!!



dragonfly18 said:


> I thought about how mothers feed their babies with tiny little spoons and forks, so I wondered what do Chinese mothers use? Toothpicks?



   



Disneyland_Mama said:


> Yes, it's a dip.  I take about 1/3 cup with 2 mini pitas or 1/2 large pita and enjoy.  It's about a 150 calorie snack.  Very filling.  I also put a small schmear on a piece of fish last night.... oh so good!
> 
> Tzatziki:
> 1 pound (1 pint) plain yogurt (whole milk or low fat)
> 1 cucumber, unpeeled and seeded
> 1 tablespoon plus 1/2 teaspoon kosher salt
> 1/2 cup reduced fat sour cream
> 1 tablespoon Champagne vinegar or white wine vinegar
> 2 tablespoons freshly squeezed lemon juice (1 lemon)
> 1 tablespoon olive oil
> 1 1/2 teaspoons minced garlic
> 1 1/2 teaspoons minced fresh dill
> Pinch freshly ground black pepper
> Place the yogurt in a cheesecloth or paper towel-lined sieve and set it over a bowl. Grate the cucumber and toss it with 1 tablespoon of kosher salt; place it in another sieve, and set it over another bowl. Place both bowls in the refrigerator for 3 to 4 hours so the yogurt and cucumber can drain.
> Transfer the thickened yogurt to a large bowl. Squeeze as much liquid from the cucumber as you can and add the cucumber to the yogurt. Mix in the sour cream, vinegar, lemon juice, olive oil, garlic, dill, 1/2 teaspoon salt, and pepper. You can serve it immediately, but I prefer to allow the tzatziki to sit in the refrigerator for a few hours for the flavors to blend. Serve chilled or at room temperature.
> 
> *Dismom-* Thanks, I'm usually lurking, but trying to post more!


Thank you ....can't wait to try this.  My husband made the anytime soup today and it was delicious.  Do we remember who shared this with us.   Whoever it was .....Thank you!!!!



eeyore45 said:


> All right, I set it up...
> 
> Post message: DisappearingPeeps@yahoogroups.com
> Subscribe: DisappearingPeeps-subscribe@yahoogroups.com
> 
> I made it "private" in the sense that I dont want the yahoo surfers to find it, the WISH group - I dont think any of us have any problems with - we post knowing that there are 3X's the amount of lookseeys than posters...
> 
> BTW - - I'm "angelmum3" at yahoo... and every other message board (see I really didnt intend to stick around these boards...  and thought my username HAD to be disney related... eeyore = "thanks for noticing me")




Thank you...after I figure out what I need to do and SAY, I will write my bio.


----------



## aldisneygrl

denecarter said:


> We need to find a cheap dog stroller... the yorkie is too little to keep up (plus she has bad knees) so I carry her in a pink mess backpack that I wear in the front...  and the sheltie is getting a little old and likes to take frequent rest breaks... DD usually ends up carrying her and she is a chunk... the dog is a chunk, not the daughter



My previous dog was a sheltie. She died at the age of 12 1/2.  She was a Christmas present that DH and I gave to each other.  We actually bought her on Christmas day.  Haven't seen any dog strollers. 



pixie dust 112 said:


> I've been bringing clementines with me.



I LOVE Clementines!  Aren't they the best?



grumpyyoungguy said:


> SCHWEEET I didn't think anyone got the ref. Should have know UTM got it...




Hey I got that reference too, I just didn't have time to post.   Had to work today.  Gotta love her when she turns into the giant blueberry and they have to go roll her out and squeeze the juice out of her.   Serves her right! 



Hey this is my first multi quote.   That is so easy!  Ok, I did pretty good at the cafeteria.  I did get the veggie plate, but the fried okra and broccoli and rice casserole were SCREAMING my name.   It was very good.  I did get green beans.  That is green, so it is good isn't it.  I guess I should go hang my head in shame now. 

I still have to walk the dogs, so I will be getting some exercise in.  Oh and DS team lost 3-0 tonight.  Maybe next time.....


----------



## eeyore45

oooo all you smartiepants multi quoters!!  no not that this!!  

 

I see the button to pick +quotes... but I get nothin when I push it!!  

Backstage Gal figured out how to get in to yahoo groups - I dont know who and who's not gotten an email - feel free to pass it on!!  I have kids, and have to keep getting on and off, dh is trying to run some Windows "test" on this laptop...

oh and

*MrGrumpydisneydudephysicalfitnessknowitall...* THANKS for the info!!  It all gets overwhelming for me!!  I appreciate your input!!!  Protein, water... good!!  Sugar, Girl Scout Cookies... bad!!! 

oh and someone wanted to know about food... and someone posted... I believe maybe Bee??? To make extra, and pop it in plastic baggies, clementines, grapes are good, so is yogurt, you should also have one of those lunch box soft side coolers, so you can pop an ice pak in it and add yogurt, and you can buy chicken pre cooked/grilled... 
GOOD LUCK *HockeyMom* hope Hockey Son had fun - both DS were in Hockey from age 3 - Thanks To Uncle Stan Mikita!!


----------



## DisneyObsession

aldisneygrl said:


> Hey I got that reference too, I just didn't have time to post.   Had to work today.  Gotta love her when she turns into the giant blueberry and they have to go roll her out and squeeze the juice out of her.   Serves her right!



That would have been "Violet" who turned into the blueberry, not Varouka. Remember her Dad said "Violet, you're turning violet!" 
Varouka was the girl who went down to the incinerator where all the "bad eggs" go.

Gotta love Willy Wonka!!!


----------



## aldisneygrl

eeyore45 said:


> I see the button to pick +quotes... but I get nothin when I push it!!




Ok you go to the first post you want to quote and push the Quote+, then go to the next one, and push it again, and so on, and so on.  Then when you press post reply, all your quotes will be there.  I am not techy inclined, so if I can do it anyone can.


----------



## aldisneygrl

DisneyObsession said:


> That would have been "Violet" who turned into the blueberry, not Varouka. Remember her Dad said "Violet, you're turning violet!"
> Varouka was the girl who went down to the incinerator where all the "bad eggs" go.
> 
> Gotta love Willy Wonka!!!



  oops!


----------



## DisneyObsession

So much to catch up on!

I'm gonna try to get on the yahoo site. Not sure my username for there, so I'll have to let you know!

*Grumpy*...Thanks for the info. I'll be sure to use it on my exercise nights! I did learn, the hard way, NOT to eat chili before doing Turbo Jam!  Acid reflux is awful!   (OK, the beans weren't a good idea either!) 

I know I'll have lots to read in the morning, but for tonight, I'm done! Nighty-Night!


----------



## UtahMama

Yay, now I know how to multi quote. I'm wearing my smarty pants (and their gettin' loose!) 

How do you multi quote the same quote?  As in a long TR post that you have many comments on?


----------



## UtahMama

Thanks aldisneygrl....We have a "Wooo Hoooty" coming up. Who ever posts on the 200 page (yikes!!!!) yells Woooo Hooooty!!! Every 100th post also. It's said to be good luck! My last Wooo Hoooty is on a different thread an I got the 20,000 post! It's sorta a cyber party excuse. There is a naughty "other" meaning, but we'll keep it family friendly. PM me if ya wanna know. 

Twinkie knows the WooooHooooty! Be careful not to spell it with a "H" (WhoooHoooty)...Coming UP.....


----------



## Backstage_Gal

eeyore45 said:


> Backstage Gal figured out how to get in to yahoo groups - I dont know who and who's not gotten an email - feel free to pass it on!! I have kids, and have to keep getting on and off, dh is trying to run some Windows "test" on this laptop...


 
I just clicked on the subscribe link. I chose the daily digest version of posts, since I think it would be annoying to me to get an email each time. Will have to see how that works out. 

Thanks, Sandy!


----------



## denecarter

eeyore45 said:


> Dene, all you have to do is go to photobucket.com... register, free... then click on upload from your computer (you have to know where you have your pics - that's my hard part!! ) then click on the img you want from your computer, and click save...
> 
> and viola, it will upload on photobucket.
> 
> and at photobucket, you can have different folders - for instance I have a "gif" folder for happy birthday gifs etc
> 
> and a Disney folder  (oh and if you look there is teeny tiny print which says on photo bucket a large BLUE box you click says "Browse" to the right is the white box, under that white box is a teeny tiny writing that says  "ADD more images" click on that to do 4 or 5 at a time... then click upload...
> 
> NOw, all you have to do is copy the "IMG" tag and paste it over here and viola!!  Photobucket resizes perfectly... mostly!!




Thanks!


----------



## S.Poppins

spongemommie05 said:


> i can feel your ds pain i am also doing breathing treatments every 4 hrs i think i may be getting a lil High  just watch your DS  i get loopy every time i finish one



My DS is always loopy!


----------



## S.Poppins

eeyore45 said:


> All right, I set it up...
> 
> Post message: DisappearingPeeps@yahoogroups.com
> Subscribe: DisappearingPeeps-subscribe@yahoogroups.com
> 
> I made it "private" in the sense that I dont want the yahoo surfers to find it, the WISH group - I dont think any of us have any problems with - we post knowing that there are 3X's the amount of lookseeys than posters...
> 
> BTW - - I'm "angelmum3" at yahoo... and every other message board (see I really didnt intend to stick around these boards...  and thought my username HAD to be disney related... eeyore = "thanks for noticing me")



When I click on this link it throws up a message about Microsoft Outlook not being able to open. Trying to figure out what to do.


----------



## Bee

S.Poppins said:


> When I click on this link it throws up a message about Microsoft Outlook not being able to open. Trying to figure out what to do.



I have the same problem!


----------



## denecarter

aldisneygrl said:


> My previous dog was a sheltie. She died at the age of 12 1/2.  She was a Christmas present that DH and I gave to each other.  We actually bought her on Christmas day.  Haven't seen any dog strollers.



Sorry about your sheltie... ours is about that age now and I've been dreading the day since I realized just how old she's getting.  Even the vet says she's aged a lot in the last year.

As far as the strollers, I saw one at Petsmart, but it was pretty expensive.  I figure I could get away with a baby stroller that will lay down flat for the two furry girls.


----------



## UtahMama

OOOhhh, I love Shelties! We had shelties growing up and they were soooo sweet. My female, when she got really old, lost the fur on her back near her bum...and would be prone to sun burn! Her name was Angel and her "husband" was a Lassie colored one called Laddie or Lad. He thought he was a Collie.


----------



## pixie dust 112

Bee said:


> I cook more than I want to eat.. then I put some away for later and just reheat.
> 
> For instance tonight.. made extra turkey burgers, cooked some chicken breast and put it in the refrig.
> 
> Now tomorrow for lunch I can heat up 1-2 little grilled chicken tenders and put them on a salad... ready to go... takes less time to heat than a lean pocket and better for me.
> 
> So, when you get home from the store with your goodies.. prepare them right away so they become foods you can grab..
> 
> That is my suggestion... they become convenience foods.. because you dont have to work that hard.



 Great idea!  Thanks Bee!


----------



## TwinkieMama

I was better today- Haven't yet caught up with ya'll!

I was super busy today!  Thanks for all the pixie dust.   We got happy new in the Twinkie household today... a temp job for DH!  Now that is a woohooty!


----------



## dwheatl

Hey, if anyone is going for the stripper pole workout, don't end up like this girl. Of course, you can lose lots of weight with your jaw wired shut. (I know the pole was like a million posts ago, but it's hard to keep up).
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qXg9Pnkkwxc


----------



## denecarter

Time for the pilates report...

there was a lot of laying on the floor and lifting (or trying lift) your legs up like  which was basically wacked out crunches  

there were some extremely slow sit ups (she said they weren't sit ups, but she didn't fool anybody)   

there was something called the plank which was basically one long, continuous up push up   

my body shape is something like  and  bellies don't do crunches or sit ups well... and planks soon become sagging planks cause you just can't keep your butt in the right place

people with 15 year old umbilical hernias a clementine could fit through probably shouldn't be doing mat pilates  

once we stood up I was actually quite good at balancing on one leg or pretending I was on a tightrope  

I wasn't sure which would be ruder, not participating much or leaving...  

I opted to not participate but it gave me too much time to think and I kept giggling because I could picture peeps at pilates who had had too many pooper muffins or too much cabbage soup  

hopped on a treadmill for an hour afterwards  

guess I'd better go dig out the swimsuit   cause I need some more time before I will be pilate-able


----------



## UtahMama

dwheatl said:


> Hey, if anyone is going for the stripper pole workout, don't end up like this girl. Of course, you can lose lots of weight with your jaw wired shut. (I know the pole was like a million posts ago, but it's hard to keep up).
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qXg9Pnkkwxc



OHHHH NOOOOO! That is AWFUL! (Awful FUNNY!) Poor thing!

((SMACK))


----------



## Disneyfreak92

denecarter said:


> Sorry about your sheltie... ours is about that age now and I've been dreading the day since I realized just how old she's getting.  Even the vet says she's aged a lot in the last year.
> 
> As far as the strollers, I saw one at Petsmart, but it was pretty expensive.  I figure I could get away with a baby stroller that will lay down flat for the two furry girls.



Have you tried DrsFosterSmith.com? I believe that is the address. We get a fair amount of supplies for Jasper from them. We like it a lot. Don't know about strollers though. I know they have some, but I don't know the price.


----------



## aldisneygrl

dwheatl said:


> Hey, if anyone is going for the stripper pole workout, don't end up like this girl. Of course, you can lose lots of weight with your jaw wired shut. (I know the pole was like a million posts ago, but it's hard to keep up).
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qXg9Pnkkwxc



      

Hence why no pole is used in my video, and won't be used in my house.


----------



## S.Poppins

The pole dancing face plant is almost as funny as "scared fat kid" on the amusement park ride! I love youtube!


----------



## aldisneygrl

oops!  I can't add.  I'll remove that now.


----------



## UtahMama

denecarter said:


> Time for the pilates report...
> 
> there was a lot of laying on the floor and lifting (or trying lift) your legs up like  which was basically wacked out crunches
> 
> there were some extremely slow sit ups (she said they weren't sit ups, but she didn't fool anybody)
> 
> there was something called the plank which was basically one long, continuous up push up
> 
> my body shape is something like  and  bellies don't do crunches or sit ups well... and planks soon become sagging planks cause you just can't keep your butt in the right place
> 
> people with 15 year old umbilical hernias a clementine could fit through probably shouldn't be doing mat pilates
> 
> once we stood up I was actually quite good at balancing on one leg or pretending I was on a tightrope
> 
> I wasn't sure which would be ruder, not participating much or leaving...
> 
> I opted to not participate but it gave me too much time to think and I kept giggling because I could picture peeps at pilates who had had too many pooper muffins or too much cabbage soup
> 
> hopped on a treadmill for an hour afterwards
> 
> guess I'd better go dig out the swimsuit   cause I need some more time before I will be pilate-able



 Sagging Planks!!!!! Get to water aeobics next time! You'll be so LIGHT in the water...awwww!


----------



## UtahMama

Who's it gonna BE??????


----------



## UtahMama

One More!!!!!!!!!


----------



## UtahMama

WOOOOOOO HOOOOOOTY!!!!!!!!


       


I love the Woooo Hooooty! I NEEDED a WoooHoooty, It's been SO long!


----------



## S.Poppins

Who's going to be what? Yay? - Did I miss something again?


----------



## S.Poppins

OOOHHH! I get it! Darn it was almost me! Well I am going to me post #3000!


----------



## aldisneygrl

Ok UtahMama you win!  You did that much better than I did!  I was askeered to post anymore after my premature woohooty!

We made it to page 200!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## S.Poppins

I


----------



## TwinkieMama

Just for the record... I let you have it UtahMama!!!


Congrats!!!!!


----------



## S.Poppins

leave


----------



## dwheatl

denecarter said:


> We need to find a cheap dog stroller... the yorkie is too little to keep up (plus she has bad knees) so I carry her in a pink mess backpack that I wear in the front...  and the sheltie is getting a little old and likes to take frequent rest breaks... DD usually ends up carrying her and she is a chunk... the dog is a chunk, not the daughter



I just saw this one in a catalog. http://www.taylorgifts.com/prodetail~itemNo~23871.asp
I don't know what's considered cheap, but it looked cute.


----------



## Backstage_Gal

TwinkieMama said:


> I was better today- Haven't yet caught up with ya'll!
> 
> I was super busy today! Thanks for all the pixie dust. We got happy new in the Twinkie household today... a temp job for DH! Now that is a woohooty!


 

TWINKIE, SUPER BIG WOOO HOOTY FOR YOU


----------



## S.Poppins

in (TM, you are messing me up!)


----------



## UtahMama

I hope you get it...it's good luck you know!!!!
Whew, all this Wooo Hoootying has me HUNGRY. Dang! I 'll just drink some nice cold FAKE crystal lite Cherry Flavor (Great Value from Walmart)


----------



## S.Poppins

48


----------



## S.Poppins

hours


----------



## S.Poppins

Waiting 40 seconds  

to Disney!!!!


----------



## Disneyfreak92

My totals for today:

B: oatmeal and Activa yogurt (260) 
S: 1x2-inch brownie, 3 pretzels w/fat free sour cream dip, 1 broken cracker w/cheese ball, 2 strawberries & 1 kiwi slice (177)
L: SBD wraps, 2 pretzels w/ dip, 2 Triscuits w/2 cheese squares (374)
S: Triscuit w/cheese square, a few baby carrots, small piece of angel food cake w/sugar free icing (319)
D: salad w/gorganzola crumbles, craisins, and red wine vinegrette & whole wheat english muffin w/reduced fat peanut butter (600)
S: WW sherbert/ice cream pop (60)

TOTAL: 1790 calories

about 90 oz. of water

Not too bad considering it was food day! (And I rounded up a lot.)


----------

